# Three word story



## GamerMYJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!

The fat man...


----------



## fiktion (Mar 9, 2010)

ran twenty miles...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 9, 2010)

round and round...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 9, 2010)

untill he fell. . . 

and went to . . .

I just had to do it .


----------



## poetryrocksalot (Mar 9, 2010)

rehab for falling


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 9, 2010)

then got up.....

flyboy


----------



## ElCondor (Mar 9, 2010)

and started to...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 9, 2010)

dance like a...


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 9, 2010)

chimpanzee with a...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 9, 2010)

very very large. . .


----------



## fiktion (Mar 9, 2010)

pen in his...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 9, 2010)

left pocket, then. . .


----------



## GamerMYJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Went to mexico...


----------



## fiktion (Mar 9, 2010)

Where he dated...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 10, 2010)

a rather nice...


----------



## stylez (Mar 10, 2010)

banana in pinstripes...


----------



## ben_duder (Mar 10, 2010)

who was suspiciously...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 10, 2010)

not what she. . .


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2010)

wanted to eat!


----------



## shh im sleeping (Mar 11, 2010)

While that's happening...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 11, 2010)

far far away...


----------



## stylez (Mar 11, 2010)

On a distant...


----------



## shh im sleeping (Mar 11, 2010)

Planet where the...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 11, 2010)

Came back from....


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 11, 2010)

the plastic beach....


----------



## leemoss84 (Mar 11, 2010)

getn blowed by...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 12, 2010)

leemoss84 said:


> getn blowed by...

Click to collapse



a mexican-guy using. . .(leave blower, curse you 3 word limitttt!)


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 12, 2010)

a very large...


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 12, 2010)

thread closing moderator


----------



## GamerMYJ (Mar 13, 2010)

who closed a...


Wait, the mexican had a moderator in his hand that blew away...?
Be careful, they might get offended


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 13, 2010)

very sticky situation


----------



## galaxys (Mar 14, 2010)

get yourself into


----------



## coder12 (Mar 14, 2010)

a mental rehab...


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcintyre was singing


----------



## leemoss84 (Mar 14, 2010)

to an iphone


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 14, 2010)

then found XDA


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> then found XDA

Click to collapse



While browsing porn


----------



## OG (Mar 14, 2010)

and did stuff...


----------



## ohyeahar (Mar 15, 2010)

...with his tiny...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 15, 2010)

girl friends hand


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 15, 2010)

which was also...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 15, 2010)

another name for

(I'm hoping this is going to remain clean...er)


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> another name for
> 
> (I'm hoping this is going to remain clean...er)

Click to collapse



A transforming robot


(If they make this dirty, congrats, I tried my hardest to steer it way from that.


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 16, 2010)

which has the...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 16, 2010)

power to transform


----------



## zeezee (Mar 16, 2010)

and split into...


some of the additions ppl come up with dont even make sence...


----------



## OG (Mar 16, 2010)

a HUGELY big


----------



## KrewKracer (Mar 16, 2010)

piece of junk...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 16, 2010)

which is worthless


----------



## galaxys (Mar 16, 2010)

sell it quickly


----------



## KrewKracer (Mar 16, 2010)

otherwise it will...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 16, 2010)

KrewKracer said:


> otherwise it will...

Click to collapse



be an iPhone


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 16, 2010)

then your buggered


----------



## shh im sleeping (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless you dance


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 17, 2010)

to the biggest


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 17, 2010)

rom chef here...


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 17, 2010)

whilst chugging some...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bunglechunk said:


> whilst chugging some...

Click to collapse



delicious apple juice


----------



## mitch1974 (Mar 17, 2010)

which you made


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 17, 2010)

trying to forget


----------



## OG (Mar 17, 2010)

about your Apple


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 17, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> about your Apple

Click to collapse



with a worm


----------



## galaxys (Mar 18, 2010)

her big headache


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 18, 2010)

caused me aggro


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 18, 2010)

deep inside my...


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 18, 2010)

thoughts about going...


----------



## Win_XP (Mar 18, 2010)

to get some....


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 18, 2010)

new super powers...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2010)

So I can fly...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 18, 2010)

to a place....


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 18, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> to a place....

Click to collapse



where stories end


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 18, 2010)

But they don't... 


flyboy


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 18, 2010)

and continue to


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> and continue to

Click to collapse



be excruciatingly long


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 19, 2010)

when all i...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 19, 2010)

*The story so far...*

The fat man ran twenty miles round and round untill he fell and went to rehab for falling then got up and started to dance like a chimpanzee with a very very large pen in his left pocket, then went to mexico where he dated a rather nice banana in pinstripes who was suspiciously not what she wanted to eat!
While that's happening far far away on a distant planet where the came back from the plastic beach getn blowed by a mexican-guy using a very large thread closing moderator who closed a very sticky situation.
Get yourself into a mental rehab.
Mcintyre was singing to an iphone then found XDA while browsing porn and did stuff with his tiny girl friends hand which was also another name for a transforming robot which has the power to transform and split into a HUGELY big piece of junk which is worthless, sell it quickly otherwise it will be an iPhone then your buggered, unless you dance to the biggest rom chef here whilst chugging some delicious apple juice which you made trying to forget about your Apple with a worm.
Her big headache caused me aggro deep inside my thoughts about going to get some new super powers So I can fly to a place where stories end, but they don't and continue to be excruciatingly long when all i



want is to...


----------



## ohyeahar (Mar 19, 2010)

smash an iPhone


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 19, 2010)

over something really


----------



## telegraph0000 (Mar 19, 2010)

a-work of art


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> over something really

Click to collapse



like WP7S to
........................
i think the last post is a mistake!


----------



## galaxys (Mar 20, 2010)

sink or swim


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 20, 2010)

galaxys said:


> sink or swim

Click to collapse



like Captain Planet


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 20, 2010)

when he go


----------



## sliv (Mar 21, 2010)

crying like a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 21, 2010)

a dirty girl..


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 21, 2010)

trying to find...


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 21, 2010)

a golden HD2. . .


----------



## galaxys (Mar 22, 2010)

party in Vegas


----------



## Kamzy (Mar 22, 2010)

that had a...


----------



## MalekoUK (Mar 22, 2010)

funny thing attached


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 22, 2010)

used for blowing


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 22, 2010)

small little holes


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 22, 2010)

in walls and...


----------



## Kamzy (Mar 23, 2010)

a train that...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 23, 2010)

stopped in the...


----------



## ronin368 (Mar 23, 2010)

middle of the


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 23, 2010)

intergalactic track which


----------



## Warrow (Mar 23, 2010)

was littered with


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 23, 2010)

broken iphones which


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 23, 2010)

she always hated...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 24, 2010)

dark cloudy skies


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

galaxys said:


> dark cloudy skies

Click to collapse



only on Wednesdays


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 24, 2010)

or possibly Mondays


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

when there is


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2010)

a spaceship that


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 24, 2010)

used humans for....


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 24, 2010)

thousands of years


----------



## rotastrain (Mar 24, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> thousands of years

Click to collapse



as an army


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 24, 2010)

to stop apple...

from taking over...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> to stop apple...

Click to collapse



from taking over...



(Now it's not broken)


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 24, 2010)

Microsoft Windows Mobile


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> Microsoft Windows Mobile

Click to collapse



Because I love


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 24, 2010)

JAguirre1231 said:


> Because I love

Click to collapse



This amazing invention...


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 24, 2010)

chips glorious chips!


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

flyboyovyick2k9 said:


> chips glorious chips!

Click to collapse



without any punctuation


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 24, 2010)

which i threw


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 24, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> which i threw

Click to collapse



at your mom


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Mar 25, 2010)

with-a-hot-dog in-a hallway


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 25, 2010)

and slipped into


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 25, 2010)

ROM Cooking Frenzy


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2010)

But my Device


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 25, 2010)

dropped into a


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2010)

pile of stinky


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 25, 2010)

rotting apples which


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll eat after...


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 25, 2010)

while laughing at

(Steve Jobs)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 25, 2010)

who's such a....


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2010)

smoking weed dude


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 26, 2010)

galaxys said:


> smoking weed dude

Click to collapse



who likes unicorns


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 26, 2010)

roasted with sauce..


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 26, 2010)

on a shiny


----------



## rotastrain (Mar 26, 2010)

just washed underpant


----------



## acidbath5546 (Mar 26, 2010)

rotastrain said:


> just washed underpant

Click to collapse



Its about time


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 26, 2010)

To watch "The annoying Orange"


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 26, 2010)

advert thats should


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 26, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> adverts that should

Click to collapse



Die very slowly


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 26, 2010)

while creating non-lactoseintolerant-cheese


----------



## OG (Mar 27, 2010)

for his girlfriend who


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> for his girlfriend who

Click to collapse



likes things......................... bigger



(Nothing good can come of this)


----------



## OG (Mar 27, 2010)

kindalikemy big ego!


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 27, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> kindalikemy big ego!

Click to collapse



which also likes


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 27, 2010)

Tobasco sauce on


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 27, 2010)

chilli-con-carni and fish n chips


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> chilli-con-carni and fish n chips

Click to collapse



in a house


----------



## stylez (Mar 27, 2010)

with no windows


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

stylez said:


> with no windows

Click to collapse



or any apples


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 27, 2010)

just palm n Android


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

Palm was bought


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 27, 2010)

by apple macintosh


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 27, 2010)

a stupid brand...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> a stupid brand...

Click to collapse



who has milkshakes


----------



## jerimy (Mar 27, 2010)

and many cows


----------



## johng75 (Mar 27, 2010)

However, The Cows...


----------



## Jaxbot (Mar 27, 2010)

like to smoke...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaxbot said:


> like to smoke...

Click to collapse



some candy cigarettes


----------



## OG (Mar 27, 2010)

on da xda-portal.


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 27, 2010)

and learn about


----------



## intersectRaven (Mar 27, 2010)

how to ride


----------



## galaxys (Mar 28, 2010)

starship into orbit


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 28, 2010)

while eating crispy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

Kentucky Fried Chicken....


----------



## bunu (Mar 29, 2010)

and then a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

a big mac...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 29, 2010)

attack with fries


----------



## silver2kgti (Mar 29, 2010)

and mcnugget grenades...


----------



## moSess (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoppers and lemonade...


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 29, 2010)

meanwhile the starship


----------



## ohyeahar (Mar 29, 2010)

crashed on Steve...


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 29, 2010)

Martin, not Jobs...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 29, 2010)

in the market


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

on a sale....


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 29, 2010)

Meanwhile, the cockroach


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

was singing with....


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 30, 2010)

History-Maker by Delirious?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 30, 2010)

And also with....


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 30, 2010)

post-man pat


----------



## moSess (Mar 30, 2010)

Squatted and shat!


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 30, 2010)

on the ipad XD


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 30, 2010)

Which was ' worse...


----------



## GuestK0081 (Mar 30, 2010)

nimish_fun said:


> Which was ' worse...

Click to collapse



than a frickin...


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 30, 2010)

andriod and palm


----------



## galaxys (Mar 31, 2010)

bad business plan


----------



## Jaxbot (Mar 31, 2010)

galaxys said:


> bad business plan

Click to collapse



or better put


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 31, 2010)

Poop in 'Pan...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 31, 2010)

4 words bro


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 31, 2010)

Said Fallen Spartan ...

@Fallen Spartan-- Edited the last post Thanx .....O please let "  '  " pass ....


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 31, 2010)

laughing his head....


My 300th post!!!!!! 

next stop 400


flyboy


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 31, 2010)

Shooting the Armeter


----------



## galaxys (Apr 1, 2010)

with her hand


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 1, 2010)

And then jumped


----------



## wovens (Apr 1, 2010)

out of bed!


----------



## wovens (Apr 1, 2010)

What a voyage!


----------



## wovens (Apr 1, 2010)

What a dream!


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

to the other


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

side of the world


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 1, 2010)

4 words 

through a wormhole...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 1, 2010)

chased the mole


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 1, 2010)

through the shoal..


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

of sweaty clothes


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

which then lead


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

to the creation


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

of the Cyber-Phone


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

which killed off


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

Steve Job and


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 1, 2010)

Apple for good!


----------



## galaxys (Apr 2, 2010)

April _fools_ Day


----------



## black_hand (Apr 2, 2010)

is the beginning


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 2, 2010)

to annoy people


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 10, 2010)

but its over


----------



## galaxys (Apr 10, 2010)

not next time


----------



## OG (Apr 10, 2010)

cuz da oldman died.


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 11, 2010)

from non-stop laughing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 11, 2010)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> from non-stop laughing

Click to collapse



of  a joke....


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 11, 2010)

about fishing boats


----------



## irkan (Apr 11, 2010)

and his Desire


----------



## cyber-junkie (Apr 11, 2010)

to feel free


----------



## galaxys (Apr 12, 2010)

swimming in water


----------



## bikcmp (Apr 12, 2010)

Accused of manslaughter...


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 12, 2010)

thinking why the....


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 12, 2010)

the elephant ate


----------



## Iconoclasm (Apr 12, 2010)

a pink ribbon


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 12, 2010)

with a text


----------



## the-equinoxe (Apr 12, 2010)

in cuneiform script


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 12, 2010)

written in invisible


----------



## rotastrain (Apr 13, 2010)

about mac os4.0


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 13, 2010)

and it's ability


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 14, 2010)

to crap without


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 14, 2010)

flushing the toilet


----------



## nicknyhk (Apr 14, 2010)

and smell like


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 14, 2010)

a decade old


----------



## galaxys (Apr 15, 2010)

a new millennium


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Apr 15, 2010)

with a giant


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 16, 2010)

appetite for apples


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 16, 2010)

Didn't fill my


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 16, 2010)

pocket with lots


----------



## galaxys (Apr 16, 2010)

brush your teeth


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 16, 2010)

with a good...


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Apr 17, 2010)

and very brown


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 17, 2010)

chocolate mars bar


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2010)

that everyone hated...


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 17, 2010)

like an ifone


----------



## nicknyhk (Apr 17, 2010)

that people threw


----------



## lonelykatana (Apr 17, 2010)

In the loo


----------



## bunu (Apr 17, 2010)

that was nasty


----------



## wez89 (Apr 17, 2010)

just like poo


----------



## flyboyovyick (Apr 17, 2010)

and like wee



flyboy


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 17, 2010)

little green men


----------



## GamerMYJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Seem to run


----------



## moSess (Apr 18, 2010)

little leprechauns even

Sent from my Nexus One using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 18, 2010)

Who are evil....


----------



## galaxys (Apr 18, 2010)

no flights allowed


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 18, 2010)

due to Ash


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 18, 2010)

and plane crashes


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 18, 2010)

which happened to


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 18, 2010)

No one anywhere


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2010)

How's this story...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2010)

going on until...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2010)

now please advice...


----------



## SaintNULL (Apr 19, 2010)

which I know


----------



## SaintNULL (Apr 19, 2010)

makes no sense.


----------



## SaintNULL (Apr 19, 2010)

But, I don't


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 19, 2010)

involve myself in


----------



## supersanj (Apr 19, 2010)

any meaningful conversation


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 19, 2010)

would be fruitless


----------



## faria (Apr 19, 2010)

because he loved


----------



## GamerMYJ (Apr 20, 2010)

All the double-posts...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 20, 2010)

help to increes


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 20, 2010)

my post count =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 20, 2010)

so i can....


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 20, 2010)

get 300 posts


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 20, 2010)

then get more


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 21, 2010)

nothing to post...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 21, 2010)

because a mod...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 21, 2010)

will make you...


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 21, 2010)

cry for mama...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

are we talking


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

in this thread?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Simon posting crazy


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

for food or


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

incressed Post count =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

my eyes hurt


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

so i need .......


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

go to specsavers =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

and get a ........


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

kwl pair of


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

Osris sunglasses 

(beat that)


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please ban Simon!!!


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

just because he


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

is Quadrupling his


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

post count  ha-ha !


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 21, 2010)

on this funny...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

forum becuase its


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

yellow and blue


----------



## xxtreem11 (Apr 21, 2010)

and that douche...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

as well all


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 21, 2010)

were once =] enjoy


----------



## galaxys (Apr 22, 2010)

smoke too much


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

simon posts nonsense!


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 22, 2010)

and keep posting...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 22, 2010)

Please ban Simon...


----------



## OG (Apr 22, 2010)

Y'all are mean.


----------



## OG (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you are.


----------



## OG (Apr 22, 2010)

amazingly handsome person?


----------



## BungleMX (Apr 22, 2010)

like the other


----------



## OG (Apr 22, 2010)

Lookin 4a grl.


----------



## OG (Apr 22, 2010)

he gets love,


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2010)

in his dreams


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 23, 2010)

Likely to be


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 23, 2010)

wet beyond measure


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

Unless witha ruler


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

stop replying 2


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

evrything I post.


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

whadaya meanby frog?


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyway how are


----------



## michyprima (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm going to


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

michyprima said:


> I'm going to

Click to collapse



Make out with


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 24, 2010)

Miliz91 said:


> your left hand!!

Click to collapse



also with my


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 24, 2010)

HD2 that I...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 24, 2010)

use for cooking


----------



## Pawelss (Apr 24, 2010)

dinner for my...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 24, 2010)

beautiful HTC device =]


----------



## galaxys (Apr 25, 2010)

rock around the


----------



## OG (Apr 25, 2010)

clock, 1 o'clock


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 25, 2010)

,no, actually 3


----------



## ingerasu (Apr 25, 2010)

or maybe 4


----------



## cris_rowlands (Apr 25, 2010)

when I went


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 25, 2010)

to kick the


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 25, 2010)

steve jobs because


----------



## ingerasu (Apr 25, 2010)

of his job


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 25, 2010)

trying to biuld


----------



## wez89 (Apr 25, 2010)

a barbie house


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 25, 2010)

out of ipads


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 25, 2010)

on a piece


----------



## OG (Apr 25, 2010)

of broken cardboard


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 25, 2010)

which happened 2hav =]


----------



## OG (Apr 25, 2010)

An HTC-HD2 init


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 26, 2010)

That was broken...


----------



## OG (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate braces.


----------



## + Que PPC (Apr 26, 2010)

by XDA forum..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 26, 2010)

receiving a punch...


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 26, 2010)

right at the


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 26, 2010)

nose of your...


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 26, 2010)

"arhhhhhhhh~~~!~!!!~!~!!~!" she shout


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 26, 2010)

and kiss my


----------



## janneman22 (Apr 26, 2010)

in my hand


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 26, 2010)

that punch you...


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 26, 2010)

in a private (place)


----------



## OG (Apr 26, 2010)

cuz it big


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 27, 2010)

btw afaic imnsho


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 27, 2010)

with avatar accent


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 27, 2010)

from holy tree


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 27, 2010)

to a WOWer


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 27, 2010)

and Master Yoda


----------



## OG (Apr 27, 2010)

in his pants


----------



## flyboyovyick (Apr 27, 2010)

a dangerous weapon


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

lurks waiting for


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

the use on


----------



## OG (Apr 27, 2010)

a hot laptop


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

an innocent person


----------



## OG (Apr 27, 2010)

an elderly woman


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 27, 2010)

who was hot...


----------



## flyboyovyick (Apr 27, 2010)

he then lol'ed


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

at the age


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

of 85 =] enjoy


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 27, 2010)

living in college


----------



## OG (Apr 27, 2010)

this big thing


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 27, 2010)

was rounded & long


----------



## GamerMYJ (Apr 27, 2010)

like a soccer-ball

Not really long, but trying my best to keep it clean xD


----------



## moSess (Apr 27, 2010)

or baby, even


----------



## galaxys (Apr 28, 2010)

keep her happy


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 28, 2010)

for 48 hours


----------



## janneman22 (Apr 28, 2010)

and the baby cryed:


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 28, 2010)

for a candy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 28, 2010)

and very sweet..


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 28, 2010)

tongue used for


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 28, 2010)

which enhances recreational


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

on monday evenings


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

in his house


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

you're just old.


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

you wish @


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

the age of


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

50 while i'm


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

only 15 and


----------



## Simon_WM (Apr 28, 2010)

and good looking !

BEAT THAT =]


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sexy and


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

amazing and every


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

one loves me


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

and this old


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

man who was


----------



## OG (Apr 28, 2010)

mentioned in the [OP]
is my bestfriend.


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 29, 2010)

and also my


----------



## galaxys (Apr 29, 2010)

dress is stained


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 29, 2010)

red like those


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 29, 2010)

that looks awful...


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 30, 2010)

to me  and


----------



## galaxys (Apr 30, 2010)

rock roll animal


----------



## OG (Apr 30, 2010)

a mi no me gusta rock musica.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

potatoes and goats


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

like llamas and...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

french calendar cookies...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

who enjoy a...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

good cup of...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2010)

my-new senior memberness!


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 30, 2010)

thats cheating dude


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 30, 2010)

that's completely right...


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 30, 2010)

Once upon a


----------



## supersanj (Apr 30, 2010)

time there was


----------



## lowlow2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I like Desire


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sense, made none


----------



## aqw955 (Apr 30, 2010)

forgive me, peace


----------



## OG (Apr 30, 2010)

i love u2!


----------



## galaxys (May 1, 2010)

old school stuff


----------



## aqw955 (May 1, 2010)

is   just a


----------



## Simon_WM (May 1, 2010)

a joke 2day


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 1, 2010)

from a clown...


----------



## galaxys (May 2, 2010)

who's named Bozo


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 2, 2010)

or Mr. Pennywise..


----------



## supersanj (May 2, 2010)

who makes funny


----------



## wez89 (May 2, 2010)

supersanj said:


> who makes funny

Click to collapse



Jokes Of Lemons


----------



## aqw955 (May 2, 2010)

out of his


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 2, 2010)

list of victims...


----------



## aqw955 (May 3, 2010)

and People magazine


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2010)

gutting big deer


----------



## Simon_WM (May 4, 2010)

the new iphone-4G


----------



## faria (May 4, 2010)

that was trashed


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2010)

drink more beer


----------



## OG (May 6, 2010)

stop double posting


----------



## OG (May 6, 2010)

you old man


----------



## OG (May 6, 2010)

Why don"t you!?


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2010)

run like hell


----------



## OG (May 7, 2010)

outta this website!


----------



## aqw955 (May 7, 2010)

and rush back


----------



## Simon_WM (May 7, 2010)

becuase of ORUD


----------



## Fallen Spartan (May 7, 2010)

this still going ?????


----------



## flyboyovyick (May 7, 2010)

Anyway, wherewere we?


----------



## Simon_WM (May 8, 2010)

Miliz91 said:


> whoever that is

Click to collapse



An ORUD is


----------



## Simon_WM (May 8, 2010)

is: 

Obessive-ROM Updating Disorder

(All 1 word)


----------



## galaxys (May 8, 2010)

game in overtime


----------



## aqw955 (May 8, 2010)

Or Rolling Ur Dumbutt


----------



## Simon_WM (May 8, 2010)

that 3 plus


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2010)

Going party now!!


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2010)

Arriving from party


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2010)

Nite, tomorrow work!


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2010)

dance all night


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2010)

Now @ work


----------



## chikoo (May 10, 2010)

/ " \


ha ha ha


----------



## aqw955 (May 11, 2010)

and sometimes childish


----------



## chikoo (May 11, 2010)

direction of thinking


----------



## galaxys (May 12, 2010)

when your strange


----------



## galaxys (May 13, 2010)

Miliz91 said:


> strange what galaxys??

Click to collapse



The Door's lyrics!


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2010)

Nonsense funny thread!


----------



## OG (May 14, 2010)

Miliz91 is old.


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 15, 2010)

but wise enough...


----------



## westicle (May 15, 2010)

To fry squirrels



-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 15, 2010)

and eat them...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 15, 2010)

and gave them


----------



## Simon_WM (May 15, 2010)

to my hacintosh =]

(Hacintosh - > Mac on a Windows machine)


----------



## OG (May 16, 2010)

Yo quiero un Hackintosh.


----------



## OG (May 17, 2010)

with old men


----------



## hello00 (May 17, 2010)

what the hell


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> just happened here?

Click to collapse



With all this...


----------



## k20a1 (May 18, 2010)

while vigorously touching


----------



## galaxys (May 19, 2010)

on tree branch


----------



## miniterror (May 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> eating raw monkey

Click to collapse



flesch till he


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2010)

teacher flunked you


----------



## miniterror (May 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> while drinking something

Click to collapse



he doesnt like


----------



## galaxys (May 22, 2010)

big wine bottle


----------



## htc fan89 (May 22, 2010)

gum under the


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 22, 2010)

table of your


----------



## Zd0s (May 22, 2010)

then he got


----------



## OG (May 22, 2010)

Bull crappy poo.


----------



## OG (May 23, 2010)

bull crappy poo


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 23, 2010)

that really liked...


----------



## Zd0s (May 23, 2010)

fruitcake with a


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 23, 2010)

a diet coke...


----------



## Zd0s (May 23, 2010)

for five minutes...


----------



## OG (May 23, 2010)

it blew up


----------



## Fuzalert2k (May 23, 2010)

where's my xperia


----------



## OG (May 23, 2010)

without any android


----------



## galaxys (May 24, 2010)

Nexus One rocks


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2010)

and grandpa too...


----------



## jriv (May 24, 2010)

has any one actually read this thing it doesnt make any sense at all lol


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

jriv said:


> has any one actually read this thing it doesnt make any sense at all lol

Click to collapse



thts why it's so funny


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

who once did...


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

a gigantic fart...


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

and raspberry pie...


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

stood up to...


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

whilst ironing her...


----------



## OG (May 24, 2010)

sucked on the


----------



## OG (May 24, 2010)

in my ... shoe.


----------



## jriv (May 24, 2010)

in between huge.....


----------



## OG (May 24, 2010)

en tu padres


----------



## sandboxlove (May 25, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Are you high?

Click to collapse



then he ate


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

a sony laptop...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

but luckly it...



am i the only one bothering to post stuff in this thread???


----------



## pidera (May 25, 2010)

had a green


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

chefs hat because...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

only in his...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

so he went...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

but accidently bought...


----------



## sandboxlove (May 25, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> but accidently bought...

Click to collapse



magic beans forsale


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

but had to...


----------



## sandboxlove (May 25, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> but had to...

Click to collapse



plant them in


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

discrase by telling...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

pictures of stuff


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

so some seniors...


hehehehehe i'm not responsible!


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

because they are...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

so members thank...


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

true so true

EDIT: Wait Seniors or Members???


----------



## Zd0s (May 26, 2010)

black coffee all...


----------



## wovens (May 26, 2010)

over his HD2


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 26, 2010)

and my kaiser...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (May 26, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> and my kaiser...

Click to collapse



with the key


----------



## Zd0s (May 26, 2010)

he bought her...


----------



## Zd0s (May 26, 2010)

but unfortunately it...


----------



## OG (May 26, 2010)

ate my large


----------



## OG (May 26, 2010)

that was mean


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

How'd you know (yo tengo un grande nose?)


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 27, 2010)

I saw you...


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 27, 2010)

with big nose


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 27, 2010)

In talent show..


----------



## GamerMYJ (May 27, 2010)

Showing off your...


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2010)

Bite the Bullet


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

let it go...


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

kill it now...


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

"not yet pls"


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

said the man...


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

"i'm only little!"


----------



## janneman22 (May 27, 2010)

but she was


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

as steve jobs


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

a whopping 150396


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

which was dated


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

lasagna with a...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> simon is back!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, and better than ever


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

to the ultimate...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

HTC Universal owner


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> ok...welcome back (three words  )

Click to collapse



yeah i know =]


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

who i have...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

to beat with


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

a giant walking...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

HTC Tytn 11


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

but he wasn't...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

happy about doing


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

doing it so...


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

he got a...


----------



## Zd0s (May 27, 2010)

blackstone with the...


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

I know right?


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> hello rejected one

Click to collapse



sadly he was


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

She broke my heart.


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

You ever felt


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

Like this b4?


----------



## OG (May 27, 2010)

not 3... 14x


----------



## Zd0s (May 28, 2010)

try it then


----------



## Simon_WM (May 28, 2010)

and find out


----------



## Zd0s (May 28, 2010)

what disaster lays...


----------



## Simon_WM (May 28, 2010)

of xda-dev that


----------



## Simon_WM (May 28, 2010)

who create devices


----------



## OG (May 28, 2010)

for you losers.


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 28, 2010)

and you also...


----------



## OG (May 29, 2010)

la tuya quey.


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 29, 2010)

watch your language...


----------



## OG (May 29, 2010)

Oh? Make me!


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2010)

Be Cool Gang


----------



## Zd0s (May 29, 2010)

ok then sir...


----------



## OG (May 29, 2010)

I'm sorry Clown =[


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 29, 2010)

It's all right...


----------



## OG (May 29, 2010)

Best friends forever =]


----------



## GamerMYJ (May 30, 2010)

Back on topic?

"and you also"

Need those amazing..


----------



## OG (May 30, 2010)

better not bite.


----------



## wez89 (May 30, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> better not bite.

Click to collapse



My *Huge* Ass


----------



## Zd0s (May 30, 2010)

for dinner because...


----------



## aqw955 (May 30, 2010)

It smells good


----------



## Zd0s (May 30, 2010)

the bad the...


----------



## OG (May 30, 2010)

pants is huge


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 30, 2010)

like the homies...


----------



## aqw955 (May 30, 2010)

around the corner


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 30, 2010)

making hand signals...


----------



## OG (May 31, 2010)

for rolling meadows


----------



## aqw955 (May 31, 2010)

with a cow


----------



## Dreddge (May 31, 2010)

with a hard-on


----------



## galaxys (May 31, 2010)

she took it


----------



## faria (May 31, 2010)

galaxys said:


> she took it

Click to collapse



up the elementary


----------



## Dreddge (May 31, 2010)

faria said:


> up the elementary

Click to collapse



LMAO...

With a yardstick


----------



## OG (May 31, 2010)

In your face


----------



## faria (May 31, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> In your face

Click to collapse



with legs wide.....


----------



## aqw955 (May 31, 2010)

open and saw...


----------



## faria (May 31, 2010)

this thread getting


----------



## aqw955 (May 31, 2010)

neutralized by sensitive


----------



## OG (May 31, 2010)

and my big


----------



## Zd0s (May 31, 2010)

the huge space!


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 31, 2010)

That everybody wants


----------



## Zd0s (May 31, 2010)

to destroy so...


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 31, 2010)

with a big


----------



## GamerMYJ (May 31, 2010)

lip like clown..

Hehe, no offense


----------



## OG (Jun 1, 2010)

Gmanic changed names!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 1, 2010)

oh oh why...


----------



## OG (Jun 1, 2010)

He's a PIYAMP!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 2, 2010)

She has big


----------



## TooHot2Handle (Jun 2, 2010)

makes no sense


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

i don't care....


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 2, 2010)

about this thread


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 2, 2010)

as it's none-sence


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 2, 2010)

Next on my


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 2, 2010)

agenda is browers


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 2, 2010)

and how firefox


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 2, 2010)

and they goes....


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

yippeee doodle jump....


----------



## lamborg (Jun 2, 2010)

over the fence


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

yay a jetpack!!!


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 2, 2010)

all the night!!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

it gave me...


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 2, 2010)

an enhancement through


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

the wizard of...


----------



## faria (Jun 2, 2010)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 2, 2010)

I Havent enough..


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 2, 2010)

HTC Desires becuase


----------



## OG (Jun 2, 2010)

On tu mama! (Not tu with the accecnt, just tu.)


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

oh no no...


----------



## lamborg (Jun 3, 2010)

but the point


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 3, 2010)

is not pointy


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

and very dry...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

yes very sure...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

doing what sir...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

that sounds fine...


----------



## OG (Jun 3, 2010)

maybe jerking the


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

in here too....


----------



## OG (Jun 3, 2010)

my big ego.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

not that i


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

so we can...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

but i am...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

so cook some...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

strips of crispy bacon


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> you rule braker

Click to collapse



sorry didn't mean


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

to i'm tired


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

so am i...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

wanna be a mod


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

looks so interesting


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

General what you


----------



## OG (Jun 3, 2010)

You 2 tlk alot.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 3, 2010)

broke the rules


----------



## OG (Jun 3, 2010)

I'ma bad boy.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes you are,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2010)

But good rapper,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2010)

but big words


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2010)

scare in public


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

why oh why...


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 4, 2010)

wow wow wow


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

he is doing


----------



## lamborg (Jun 4, 2010)

what he isn't


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

i don't know...


----------



## OG (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe he is!


----------



## lamborg (Jun 4, 2010)

he sure is


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

no he isn't


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 4, 2010)

way too long


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

what he asked


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

what i'm not...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> posting great material

Click to collapse



i loled at...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 4, 2010)

he he hem...


----------



## GamerMYJ (Jun 5, 2010)

"Your silly posting"

is mature as..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 5, 2010)

with a man


----------



## galaxys (Jun 5, 2010)

looking for girls


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 5, 2010)

and also clowns


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 5, 2010)

with red noses


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 5, 2010)

and a smile


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 5, 2010)

also red hair


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 5, 2010)

with bad jokes...


----------



## frosteddroid (Jun 5, 2010)

and is STILL?


----------



## OG (Jun 5, 2010)

YO MAMA! Kidding.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2010)

AVN Expo Stars


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont understand...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 6, 2010)

your ugly face


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I understand


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 6, 2010)

How's your face,


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 6, 2010)

not bad you??


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 6, 2010)

Just joking amigo...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 6, 2010)

clowns do that...


----------



## OG (Jun 6, 2010)

Te amo putos.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 6, 2010)

i used google translate


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 6, 2010)

that was rude!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 6, 2010)

Love U 2..

But G1bricked your last word...is not a good word......dirty mouth


----------



## OG (Jun 6, 2010)

I'ma bad boy ;]


----------



## Spike™ (Jun 6, 2010)

skinin' android sucks


----------



## OG (Jun 6, 2010)

Tu madre quey


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Enjoying lazy sunday


----------



## OG (Jun 6, 2010)

La toya quey!


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

Darth Vader raped...


----------



## OG (Jun 7, 2010)

The homless man.


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

With a lightsaber (OUCH  )


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 7, 2010)

enjoy the force


----------



## OG (Jun 7, 2010)

He sure did


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 7, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> He sure did

Click to collapse



with chewbacca witnessing...


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

...while lilwayne rapped


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 7, 2010)

with bin laden


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 7, 2010)

unfortunely they're dead...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 8, 2010)

Rest In Peace


----------



## OG (Jun 8, 2010)

Go to heaven.


----------



## Munto (Jun 8, 2010)

resurrect as chickens


----------



## protomanez (Jun 8, 2010)

then have babies


----------



## coder12 (Jun 8, 2010)

really fat babies


----------



## coder12 (Jun 8, 2010)

after colonel Sanders


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 8, 2010)

who are fat


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 8, 2010)

well thats exxcellent


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 8, 2010)

Like those chicks...


----------



## krook6023 (Jun 8, 2010)

...with man-sized hands...


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 9, 2010)

eating choc-chip cookies...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 9, 2010)

whilst watching teletubies...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 9, 2010)

and a topless....


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 9, 2010)

that is also


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 9, 2010)

and kind of


----------



## OG (Jun 9, 2010)

Rejection really hurts =/


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 9, 2010)

You'll be ok...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 9, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> You'll be ok...

Click to collapse



i know that


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 9, 2010)

by the way


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 9, 2010)

your annoying M_T_M


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 9, 2010)

just kidding amigo


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 9, 2010)

and please also


----------



## galaxys (Jun 10, 2010)

her nice figure


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 10, 2010)

well, I think


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 10, 2010)

and bump into


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 10, 2010)

who is with


----------



## OG (Jun 10, 2010)

my G1 now =/


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 10, 2010)

where the woman


----------



## CRACING (Jun 10, 2010)

fall in love


----------



## OG (Jun 10, 2010)

and smack with


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 10, 2010)

ha ha sucker!!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 10, 2010)

he got owned!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

Just like me...


----------



## OG (Jun 11, 2010)

tambien (wasdat mean?)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

"Me too" ok


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh... sorry, what?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

Mexico is playing...


----------



## CRACING (Jun 11, 2010)

And South Africa....


----------



## CRACING (Jun 11, 2010)

made a goal


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

very good one,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

Mexicans are sad


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry for you


----------



## OG (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry for YOU!


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 11, 2010)

good for you


----------



## CRACING (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for both!


----------



## OG (Jun 11, 2010)

Viva la Mehico pincha quey!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

whatever you say,


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm not happy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

because he hates


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

Life because he


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

was rejected by


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 11, 2010)

his pretty girl....


----------



## OG (Jun 11, 2010)

thats 2 now =/


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

you'll find love


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh my gosh


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

really?? i'm excited!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

you'll find it...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

are you sure


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes I am..


----------



## stylez (Jun 12, 2010)

No your not...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

I love him


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

he found it!


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 12, 2010)

cant get it


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 12, 2010)

The strange UFO!!


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 12, 2010)

U. F. O.


----------



## steffen1337 (Jun 12, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> The strange UFO!!

Click to collapse



crashed at the


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ultimate Flashing Organization


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

Which is XDA...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

it's sold out


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

No way Jose!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

so sorry man


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 12, 2010)

still don't understand


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

It is off topic....


----------



## notown775 (Jun 12, 2010)

post building thread?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

so is nonsense....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2010)

and also cold


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

weird isn't it


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

the angry one


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 12, 2010)

the confused one


----------



## OG (Jun 12, 2010)

check my new thread.


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

not three words..


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

the angry three


----------



## Sherry123 (Jun 13, 2010)

were very bored...


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

10 to go


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 13, 2010)

we can't count


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 13, 2010)

anything but three!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 13, 2010)

Three just three...


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

why not four


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 13, 2010)

Ask the OP...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 13, 2010)

we said so


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 13, 2010)

What new thread?


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont know


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 13, 2010)

yay senior membership


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 13, 2010)

congrats there mate

(off rules: nice buddy i came from hk and its awesome  )


----------



## galaxys (Jun 14, 2010)

and happy flashing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to ORD...


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 14, 2010)

'cause it's awesome!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 14, 2010)

but very addictive...


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

Very useless thread


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 14, 2010)

the cool one


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 14, 2010)

nothing to say..


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 14, 2010)

absolutely nothing angry


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 14, 2010)

Why is that?


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

Boring...last post...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't read them...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 15, 2010)

get a life


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

while you can...


----------



## GamerMYJ (Jun 15, 2010)

Before you go...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

without a passport...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 15, 2010)

or a HD2


----------



## OG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> or a HD2

Click to collapse



Your all RACIST!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 15, 2010)

a big banna!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

and hungry monkey...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2010)

big butt mama


----------



## OG (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm very conceded.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 16, 2010)

Got the Life...


----------



## OG (Jun 16, 2010)

I gotta pee.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 16, 2010)

I already did...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 16, 2010)

same with me


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 16, 2010)

like who cares


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 16, 2010)

and your mom!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 16, 2010)

complete fail this


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 16, 2010)

make this thread...


----------



## OG (Jun 16, 2010)

sexy. you single?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

G1bricked lost it....


----------



## OG (Jun 17, 2010)

no not you.


----------



## OG (Jun 17, 2010)

hotgurl on tv


----------



## Binary100100 (Jun 17, 2010)

Moved to General.


----------



## mike72686 (Jun 17, 2010)

where it belongs


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

after 1000 posts


----------



## thunerclaps (Jun 17, 2010)

On second thought


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

That I'm Clown


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

Whilst rendering fish...


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

it is clearly


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

perfect for abusing


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

out, whilst rubbing


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

out of some


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

(the dirty *****)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

you shouldn't obey...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes I'm here,


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 17, 2010)

wassup Mr Clown


----------



## g1shift (Jun 17, 2010)

Si habla espanol??


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 17, 2010)

google translated that!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

Spanish and english


----------



## g1shift (Jun 17, 2010)

All day baby!


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

Inside my mum


----------



## g1shift (Jun 17, 2010)

She's pregnant again!?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

with handsome baby...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 18, 2010)

now he's man!


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2010)

With a MASSIVE


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2010)

hate inside them...


----------



## nebenezer (Jun 18, 2010)

johncmolyneux said:


> With a MASSIVE

Click to collapse



fear of clowns


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2010)

In your nightmares


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 18, 2010)

the film IT


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes I'm pennywise


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 18, 2010)

good to know


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 18, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> good to know

Click to collapse



that xda-dev


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 18, 2010)

is here to


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 18, 2010)

help other advance


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 18, 2010)

in technolgical entertainment


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 18, 2010)

*...*

or **** about...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 18, 2010)

*...*

with three words


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> or **** about...

Click to collapse




No bad words


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*..*

tut tut tut


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

ta ta ta


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

F**K is good?


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

Yes, No, Maybe?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

you tell me


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

on occasions.. quick


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

Also when angry...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

i like to..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

say f** again?


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

flash my rom


----------



## coolwater22 (Jun 19, 2010)

then fu** again..


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

install my programs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

And what else?...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

thank the cook


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

and also xda


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

-developers dot com


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

for their help...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

and members patience...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

for new updates


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

with extreme ORD...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

rom updating junkies


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

addicts like me..


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

unfortunely,

and me


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

rape their RUU..


(your device says 'no' but you say 'yes')


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 19, 2010)

which happens to-be


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

very very important


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

to us and..


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 19, 2010)

the xda community


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

my nexus one!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

and my kaiser...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

my future blackstone


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

plus my kaiser!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

nothing for me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

same old phones


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

but still cool


----------



## g1shift (Jun 19, 2010)

i hope that

mtm feels better


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

hmm.. me too!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

he's cool isn't


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

he's feeling down


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

i know shame


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

hope he's back..


----------



## g1shift (Jun 19, 2010)

He's really cool.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

He's my amigo


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

same with me!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

and furry trees!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

with rotten apples


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

and ugly fleas!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

running in your...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

old wrinkly knees


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

and also in...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

a paper bag


----------



## g1shift (Jun 20, 2010)

filed with lice

oh gawd.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

and purple llamas!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 20, 2010)

Food for Tigers


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 20, 2010)

n'food fer me!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

For me too...


----------



## nebenezer (Jun 20, 2010)

And my evo


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Jun 20, 2010)

nebenezer said:


> And my evo

Click to collapse



with no screen


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

With crappy service...


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Jun 20, 2010)

, horrible battery life


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

while mother-in-law calling...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 20, 2010)

absolutely no signal


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

Because Brazil won...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jun 21, 2010)

the turkey dance!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 21, 2010)

with shakira's waka...


----------



## g1shift (Jun 21, 2010)

flocka flame waka


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 21, 2010)

do the Irish


----------



## g1shift (Jun 21, 2010)

I missed you!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 22, 2010)

fun on XDA


----------



## LeeRoyX (Jun 22, 2010)

i love it 

--------------

free gay cams chat


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 22, 2010)

that i missed


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 22, 2010)

because i couldn't


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> reach for the

Click to collapse



good looking girlas


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 22, 2010)

Me too but...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 23, 2010)

bring them on


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 23, 2010)

To have fun!


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

get real high


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

and drinking vodka


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

oooh smart arse


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

now im divorced


----------



## OG (Jun 23, 2010)

Who takes kids?


----------



## galaxys (Jun 24, 2010)

Nobody I Know


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 24, 2010)

are you sure


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2010)

have great lips...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2010)

An inglorius bastard!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> *Made first page*

Click to collapse



well done you!


----------



## aqw955 (Jun 24, 2010)

yay yayy yayyy


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 24, 2010)

aqw955 said:


> yay yayy yayyy

Click to collapse



what what what


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 24, 2010)

your touch pro2?


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> only when crashes

Click to collapse



then it bricks


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2010)

Then you cry...


----------



## CRACING (Jun 25, 2010)

But it fails


----------



## OG (Jun 25, 2010)

Instead use coke(a cola)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 25, 2010)

or maybe pepsi..


----------



## OG (Jun 25, 2010)

eww hell no


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 25, 2010)

What about sprite...


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Coke... It's Friday!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 25, 2010)

with some vodka


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes and alcoholic...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 25, 2010)

from your mom!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 25, 2010)

Mrs.Clown that is


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 25, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> well corrected Zac
> new avatar, wow!!

Click to collapse



doya like it

editgot from http://www.onlinelogomaker.com/applet/ free no reg required and good online app)


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Red Wine


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

with a babe...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2010)

on the yacht


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

named pamela anderson


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 26, 2010)

off to sailing...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 26, 2010)

to my house


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 26, 2010)

to have a 

Summer Party =]


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 26, 2010)

in my garden!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

With your friends


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 26, 2010)

And my family


--------
Sent from my new iPad


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

and playboy girls...


----------



## OG (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 26, 2010)

'sup any new


songs for me?

EDIT(PM THEM TO ME    )


----------



## OG (Jun 26, 2010)

USA PINCHA LOST!

>=[

Tha coach just said "It is what it is!"


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

too bad G1

England playing today

hope they win!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2010)

and also England....


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

Naah. They'll win.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany is winning 2-1


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh shiz nuts!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

f*** they won 4-1


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

I give up. =/


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

surporting Argentina now


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

if u can

rap it anymore


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

Think I'm quitting

the rapping dream


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2010)

Pushing for Brazil...


----------



## OG (Jun 27, 2010)

Aregentina I guess?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2010)

Uruguay, Paraguay or Ghana


----------



## lufc (Jun 27, 2010)

Non of what


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2010)

your worldcup ended?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

LoL..sorry dude..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe next worldcup


----------



## galaxys (Jun 28, 2010)

the future is


----------



## OG (Jun 28, 2010)

Clowintos!? Oh crap!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

spain and argentina

are gonna be

in the final!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> there's alawys tomorrow
> 
> Saudos Mr. Payaso...how is Miss Clown and little clownitos?

Click to collapse



They are ok,

Thanks for asking,


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

hello people alright?


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah not bad


----------



## yodafone (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello, new here


----------



## NeoS (Jun 28, 2010)

The Dutch won!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

is it now???


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

It was obvious,


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

that your're clown


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

and will be...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

forever and ever


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

Just in Xda...


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 28, 2010)

laughing at n00b's


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 28, 2010)

that don't search 

really annoys me


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys i got 

5 Posts left

Untill my 600th


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

4 posts left


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

3 posts left 

you can guess my plan =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

2 posts =]

Yeah Man


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 28, 2010)

good for you,


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome xda-dev to my:

*600 Post*​
  ​


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 28, 2010)

Ow Yeah 

Damn 601


----------



## OG (Jun 28, 2010)

How many do

i have now?

MTM + ME;

POST BY THoUSANDS!


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah Yeah I'll

Just sit on

The Three-Word-Story

and spam out 

untill 700 posts =]

beat that


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

94 posts to go =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

93 posts to go =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

92 posts to go =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

91 posts to go =]


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

90 posts to go =]

80 Posts left =] - Come'on


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 29, 2010)

great posting here


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm bored now


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

lol..

So why dont you go on a posting spree? like i did to gain 10 posts !


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 29, 2010)

what Mr. Burns...


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

Opps, forgot sorry


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

you better be


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 29, 2010)

Good boy here


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

who....me.....yay


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah yeah what-ever


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

three words sir


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 29, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> who....me.....yay

Click to collapse



all of us...


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

got the blackstone


----------



## StillSound (Jun 29, 2010)

How's the rash?

-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 29, 2010)

still taking tablets


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> when did you?

Click to collapse



this morning

good phone

using this rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=580228


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> happy, you sound

Click to collapse



very very happy


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

owite nice... how


----------



## Simon_WM (Jun 29, 2010)

is the reliabilty


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2010)

thread fallen ill


----------



## legion21 (Jun 30, 2010)

the chicken crossed


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 30, 2010)

rooster with cat...


----------



## alicelc (Jun 30, 2010)

attacked the messy


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 30, 2010)

the common disease


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 30, 2010)

some left overs!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2010)

and with worms


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

which was supprisingly...


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

very very tasty


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

abit chewwie.. but...


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

taste like chicken


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

chomp chomp chomp


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 1, 2010)

Next he went


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 1, 2010)

Off to a ...


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 1, 2010)

Computer shop to


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

and cabbage leafs


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

ranch or rank!!!


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr.Clown is mod


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 1, 2010)

look at profile

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1380421


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 1, 2010)

he deserves it


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you guys..


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 1, 2010)

change your sig


----------



## OG (Jul 1, 2010)

DAMN! Him too?

Lost another one.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2010)

yes I will


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

congrats Mr. Clown


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Moderator.....run...fast!!

Click to collapse



yeah that normal

for someone who

does not follow

the rules of 

the forum, Althougth

notive how each

line i'm typing

is yet only

three words but

still ligit as 

i'm stick to

the rules

in stead of 

posting 300 different

post, i'm gonna

just do this

as its much

quicker and easier

hahahahahah  enjoy


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> You'r a monster

Click to collapse



Excellent, Mr Burns


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2010)

native from Australia..


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

two timing chimpanzee


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2010)

Demon_man said:


> congrats Mr. Clown

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

used his bananza


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 2, 2010)

Happiness of me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

why so serious...


----------



## galaxys (Jul 2, 2010)

sky is falling


----------



## HeroMeng (Jul 2, 2010)

galaxys said:


> sky is falling

Click to collapse



said chicken little


----------



## djUniversal (Jul 2, 2010)

WORRIED LITTLE CHICKEN

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

of evil rooster


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing to say..


----------



## sagar_tiru2006 (Jul 2, 2010)

to anybody then ......


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

to you maybe...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

he tried taking..

over the world..


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

but he fail

sadly and epicly.


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys, Raving_Naza


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

thinks that posting


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

in this forum


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

is cheating, As


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm trying to


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

get to 700 posts


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

See Naza, I'm

Only 50 off now =]

You should try it =] 


SO must fun =]


----------



## gilbare (Jul 2, 2010)

Hehehe proclaimed the...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

i meant counting down eg.. 99.. 98.. 97.. etc but for differant post..

but he fail
sadly and epicly.
Hehehe proclaimed the...



truely rememerable day...


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah well,

It dont mind... 

Plus it means 

i get more post


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

k.. k..  k..

back to story


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

98 to go


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Naza, Thats my game....

Dont steal my game


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

lol, i aint..

steeling you game..

if your gona..

shorten my name..

call me nanz..

not naza.. dude 

its like me..

calling you.. ''WM''

l.. o.. l..


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

Y'all some lamez.

Get a room.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

some behaving please


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh just cuz
your a mod
now we have
to listen to
you well we
didnt have to
before and we
wont start now!

-br0!


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Bloody hell, tread 

setting. am i 

Well ok then

I guess i'll 

just give in 

and let you 

all copy MY idea

and Nanz 

i ant fussed

being called

WM 

Its short and

quicketr to type =]


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

rap contest huh?


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 2, 2010)

leader of the


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

simon_wm, ill just
call you simon..

mr clown, i
diddnt realise you
were a mod..

g1bricked, grow up..

: - )


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you 

But back to 

the real 3

word story

three words in 

1 post !


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

O.. R.. D..


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

stands for one


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

only one thing !


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Obsessive-ROM Updating Disorder


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

very huge dissorder


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

Makes me sad =[

2.2 Nudity: XDA is used by people of all ages, including minors. It's not acceptable to post nude/pornographic imagery, which includes exposure of the male or female genitalia or of female breasts.


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

V.. H.. D..

doesnt sound good :/

get checked dude


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

VHD?

Rap contest..? WHERE!?

I'd probably lose.

I suck at

rapping I'm a

big fat loser.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 2, 2010)

how is fluffy!


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

Fluffy is ight.

How is purply?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 2, 2010)

fine and dandy

I thought this

was the three

word story not

the 80,000,000,000 word

story. lemon lemon


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

under same impression


----------



## OG (Jul 2, 2010)

LEMON LEMON LEMON!

I'm Team Edward.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 2, 2010)

WOOT! congratumalartions amigo!


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 2, 2010)

Grrrr Why is 

everyone doing this

whyyyyy please guys 

whyyy =]


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 3, 2010)

No need to..


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah cool =]


----------



## NeoS (Jul 3, 2010)

Dutch Team Won AGAIN!
(too cool for just 3 words)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 3, 2010)

indeed a finalist


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 3, 2010)

People followda RULES!!!!!


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

i blame simon


----------



## galaxys (Jul 3, 2010)

smells like gas


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 3, 2010)

n'frogs with class


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 3, 2010)

G1BRICKED on a

rapping contest

what channel is...


----------



## OG (Jul 3, 2010)

The History one.

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so smexy!


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 3, 2010)

Drinking strongbow NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> i blame simon

Click to collapse



Ow Thank you Nanz, 

Thank you so much...

Yeah So to-behonst

i dont care anymore

If people want to this

It's easer and quick

haha peace


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> Ow Thank you Nanz,
> 
> Thank you so much...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your welcome simon


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

strongbow is nicenice


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> strongbow is nicenice

Click to collapse



Strongbow and chips =]

nice combo going

there dont we =]


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

woop D woop


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you see

that person with

another person with

another person who

was with another

person that saw

another person who

was with another

person and saw

another person looking

at another person

with the other

person saying hi

to another person

when that person

was actually with

another person and

that person said

hello to the 

person standing next

to the person

talking with a 

bunch of people!


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

You'll never guess what ?

Yeah i did see all those people

talking, they were waiting

for the new xbox 720 

to come out, as 

well as Project Kinect

to come out as well...

They were standing in

a great que for days

on end... waiting for 

the new xbox which

to me seems

pointless as its the same inside

apart from having

250gb HDD and HD-player

and bult in wifi 

peace guys


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

it was me!

(purplellamalover)

(hi )


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 3, 2010)

this doesn't need

to be sticky

because it is

always on the

top of the page

and i'm out


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 3, 2010)

Or are you...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

bit of both?


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 3, 2010)

Drunk to MUCH


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

new story


jack and jill..


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

went up the


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

hill to fech


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

a pale of .....


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

water, Jack fell


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

''accidently''


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

down and broke


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

his crown, Jill / Gill


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

came tumbleing after =]

the end


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

ya coulda lied


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

new story then?


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> ''accidently''

Click to collapse



much bettter =]


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

iThought so too


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> iThought so too

Click to collapse




Yeah...

When you gonna get ya internet set-up?


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

So Nanz, Watch


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

What me get


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

700 posts in


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

97 Posts... Yeah


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

watch me go


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

5 Posts...


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

4 Posts.....


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

3 Posts.....


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

Crap... This 3


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

off your head  lol


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

2 i think


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

your mad you..


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

Nanz:

*My 700th Post*​


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> off your head  lol

Click to collapse




Yeah but now i got 701..

=]

you gonna need to go on a Posting Frenzy to catch me =]


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*



Simon_WM said:


> Nanz:
> 
> *My 700th Post*​

Click to collapse



lol its not

a competition dude 

i just get

bord, i come

here to xda

to be 'unbord'


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*



Simon_WM said:


> Yeah but now i got 701..
> 
> =]
> 
> you gonna need to go on a Posting Frenzy to catch me =]

Click to collapse



tortoise wins dude


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah i guees your right


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

ive got half


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

the posts you


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

have but i


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

have twice the


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

amount of time


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

to be online..


----------



## Aznneedlovetoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Raped by children.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

Look a llama...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

a purple one


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 4, 2010)

with big horns


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 4, 2010)

which ran into


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 4, 2010)

The Donut Store


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 4, 2010)

and collected a


----------



## Megamanwwh (Jul 4, 2010)

a very bad


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 4, 2010)

chicken flavoured donut


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

mmm chicken donuts


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

what homer is

one xda wow!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

llamas dont have

any horns atall!

How could you

say a llama

has some horns!

Goodness gracious clown!


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

PurpleLlamaLover said:


> llamas dont have
> 
> any horns atall!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they are dumb

aren't they??? :L :L


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you insulting

me person above!

I am offended!


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

i think he was :S


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

PurpleLlamaLover said:


> Are you insulting
> 
> me person above!
> 
> I am offended!

Click to collapse



i was talking about the people who said the llamas have horns i would not insult thye llama now i'm sad that you thought that of me [sniff sniff]


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

my aplogies! forgivness

is the key

to forgiving people!


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 4, 2010)

it was me

that said horns 

not the clown


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

PurpleLlamaLover said:


> my aplogies! forgivness
> 
> is the key
> 
> to forgiving people!

Click to collapse



i hope you

don't jump to

the worst conclusion

next time this

happens on the

three word story


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

Demon_man said:


> it was me
> 
> that said horns
> 
> not the clown

Click to collapse



You are correct


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

forgiveness = true friendship


(mr clown, keep that pic as your avitar, every time i see it it makes me laugh  - not bein a kiss ass but thats prob the best avitar pic iv seen )


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

Or is it......


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

gophers eat jelly


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

people like jelly


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

Demon_man likes gophers


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

jelly likes Demon_man


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



PurpleLlamaLover said:


> jelly likes Demon_man

Click to collapse



youra mad  llamalover


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah he's mad 
about his llama


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

eating raving nanzas'


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

all day long


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



PurpleLlamaLover said:


> eating raving nanzas'

Click to collapse



you want to
eat my bananza?


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

yh he does


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

or your llama..

sick.. verry sick.. lol


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

don't upset him


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



Zac.Santer said:


> don't upset him

Click to collapse



he aint eating
my beloved bananza


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

you have to 

catch him to

stop him eating

your beloved banaza


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

I think i'll

have to pass

on eating ya

bananza raving nanza


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



Zac.Santer said:


> you have to
> 
> catch him to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



catch him.. i
cant even find
him.. its like
where's walley..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> forgiveness = true friendship
> 
> 
> (mr clown, keep that pic as your avitar, every time i see it it makes me laugh  - not bein a kiss ass but thats prob the best avitar pic iv seen )

Click to collapse




My best portrait 

I will keep it,

Seen my movie? 

blockbuster called "it"

fame few years

then ended up

as mod in

xda you know


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

congratyamalarations frogs cough...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

PurpleLlamaLover said:


> I think i'll
> 
> have to pass
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank ffffff_for that


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> thank ffffff_for that

Click to collapse



very nice snack

is your banaza


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 4, 2010)

Dont't be a 

Jealous llama zac.santer


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

PurpleLlamaLover said:


> Dont't be a
> 
> Jealous llama zac.santer

Click to collapse



in a million

very long years


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



Mr. Clown said:


> My best portrait
> 
> I will keep it,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah ive seen
your film mr.clown 
you scared me 

why did you turn your back on fame?




Zac.Santer said:


> very nice snack
> 
> is your banaza

Click to collapse



a snack?
no my friend..

llama's are snack's..

my bananza is
a very nice
filling meal


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> yeah ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nahh i had

your banaza for

my 10 course starter


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> yeah ive seen
> your film mr.clown
> you scared me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a circus!


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

Mr.Clown your

sig gif is

very very scary!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm very upset..


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



Zac.Santer said:


> Mr.Clown your
> 
> sig gif is
> 
> very very scary!!

Click to collapse



i like it 

oh, and zac..

your mean


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> I'm very upset..

Click to collapse



i didn't mean [sniff sniff]

it like that

i like scary stuff

it's like you

gave me pleasure

on a online forum

how do you 

do that make

people happy it 

is a good

skill well done

i'm pleased with you

thats me out


----------



## galaxys (Jul 5, 2010)

celebrate with fireworks


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*

hot dog's + burger's


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*

proplus day today

no sleep at-all


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 5, 2010)

and many jokes..


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> and many jokes..

Click to collapse



good morning mr.clown


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*



raving_nanza said:


> good morning mr.clown

Click to collapse



or afternoon maybe :S


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 5, 2010)

It's almost midnight ...

still July 4 here


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 5, 2010)

enjoy your breakfast


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*

6:20am

ive gotta go
out in an
hour and not
been to sleep :S

lol


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*



Mr. Clown said:


> enjoy your breakfast

Click to collapse



enjoy your sleep  lol


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 5, 2010)

because of xda?


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

i hate mondays :/

(not because of xda.. because of women!)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 5, 2010)

Hate Mondays too

Not because women...


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

just hate mondays.lol

no sleep..
because of a woman..

she sent me
a txt message
before going to
bed.. it kept
me awake..

not good..


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 5, 2010)

what's it done

to you don't

say a dunno


----------



## Megamanwwh (Jul 5, 2010)

what you mean?


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 5, 2010)

thier saying mondays,

are bad because,

people phone them

on the monday

and their blaming

monday for it

so me and

M_T_M are stopping

them being mean

to wonderful monday

I HATE MONDAY

super dooba LOL


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

*...*

lost bet.. holland..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 13, 2010)

How much dude?


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

*...*

only £5.. shame..


----------



## OG (Jul 14, 2010)

Yo tengo hombre.


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 14, 2010)

Today i should

be getting my

new touch HD

but am not

sure wether i

should keep it

stock rom or

change it an

Energy ROM =]


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 14, 2010)

stock sucks ass


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 14, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> Today i should
> 
> be getting my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i got a

touch hd will

meet you at

the wonderful forum

i like 6.5

sense it is awesome

see ya there 

anyways so bye!


----------



## lufc (Jul 14, 2010)

isit the end


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

you really miss

me oh wow

yeah i'm back


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

i missed you
when you where
down in the
dumps  now you
are all better


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> it's called..healing

Click to collapse



i knew that


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Where is Southamptom?

Click to collapse




 it's Southampton sir

and it is 
in the south 
of england you 
can see on google maps

this is my house

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...noid=AeBuflBpedcGaA_Me5-hDA&cbp=12,62.48,,1,3


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

thank you very
very very much
can i see your
house on google
maps pls pls


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> This is home

Click to collapse



sick so sick 

cool car and

cool home and 

cool area to

live in sick!


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 15, 2010)

so do i

my house is

ok because it

has a balcony


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 16, 2010)

That's falling apart

with garbage all 

over the rails

and smells like

stinky llama breath


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 16, 2010)

Picture of my

el house o


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 16, 2010)

heres my house


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 16, 2010)

My second house


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 16, 2010)

That's lil waynes

florida mansion ...

I found it 

out while searchin

for florida mansions


----------



## OG (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll be stalking

all you guys

cherri-yo!

=]


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## OG (Jul 16, 2010)

That yo mama?! =O!


----------



## OG (Jul 16, 2010)

No way dude!


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh not again


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 16, 2010)

was it bad


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 17, 2010)

On my llama


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 18, 2010)

purple duckies rock


----------



## silver2kgti (Jul 18, 2010)

You killed Kenny! 

Sent from my Hero using XDA App


----------



## Chopes (Jul 18, 2010)

But not my...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 18, 2010)

HTC Touch HD


----------



## Chopes (Jul 18, 2010)

Because of my

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 18, 2010)

mirror edge game


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 18, 2010)

that looks awful


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 18, 2010)

is great game

oh im single


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 18, 2010)

congrats person who

just happened to

post something here!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Purple


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 19, 2010)

No probs seniorclown


----------



## galaxys (Jul 19, 2010)

Let the Game


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 19, 2010)

...this s**t is

bananna's...

b
a
n
a
n
n
a
s


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 19, 2010)

with some fever


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 19, 2010)

It doesn't help


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Look at this!!


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 19, 2010)

Android on Leo

really really really 

getting boring now

with all these 

stupid questions because 

people cant read!!!!!!!!!!!

8 god damn

threads without going 

to page 2's


----------



## OG (Jul 20, 2010)

Shut up loser.


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 20, 2010)

balls to u


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2010)

I am watching


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 20, 2010)

I was playing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2010)

you need to...


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 20, 2010)

got all serious 

BOOOO


----------



## lufc (Jul 20, 2010)

Does he then !!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh 

i didn't recognize

you MTM i

thought you were

some new guy!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2010)

with good dentist...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

that sounds like

something a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would say !


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

and small knees....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

...of dog fleas...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

and purple duckies


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

and gopher feet


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2010)

and no teeth


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

just little teefs


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 20, 2010)

without any socks


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2010)

PurpleSmurfLlama said:


> without any socks

Click to collapse



changed your name?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 21, 2010)

I Sent PM.....


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 21, 2010)

PurpleSmurfLlama said:


> I Sent PM.....

Click to collapse



Never got it


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 21, 2010)

Neither did I


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jul 21, 2010)

his mother did....


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 21, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> his mother did....

Click to collapse



Starting another fight?


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 21, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> his mother did....

Click to collapse



a beatiful cake


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 21, 2010)

my favorite cake


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 21, 2010)

and little rum


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 21, 2010)

I prefer gin


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 21, 2010)

and anger management...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 21, 2010)

Select the first!
_*800th post! 800th post! 800th post! 800th post! 800th post! 800th post! 800th post!*_


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 25, 2010)

hello all i'm
back for a
few minutes
did you miss
me i'm camping
by the way 
that is why
i'm not online all the time
sorry finishing camping
next friday i
will finish camping
then i will
be back as normal
only got internet
for the day
as expensive and
very very slow!
see ya next
friday goodbye goodbye


----------



## pongskie (Jul 25, 2010)

In a house......


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 25, 2010)

With british people

all referring to

windows xp as

naughty, how odd....



Demon_man said:


> so i no its *naughty *but if you have a legit key then just download xp, with a built in key, then use jellybean to activate your legit key, prob get flamed for that info but fine if u are telling the truth

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2010)

Angelina wows fans


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 26, 2010)

With her rotten

looking left ear....


----------



## OG (Jul 26, 2010)

LLAMA BOY HI!

Llama says obey!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 26, 2010)

Aloha seniora bricked 

5 more posts

till 1000th thread


----------



## OG (Jul 26, 2010)

Senora tu madre.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 26, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> Senora tu madre.

Click to collapse



canadian toothbrushes eh?


----------



## OG (Jul 26, 2010)

Real talk bruh.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 26, 2010)

how is u?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2010)

he plays football


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2010)

Not at all 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=734796


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2010)

he is unpredictable


----------



## OG (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel special.


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 26, 2010)

just a feeling?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> I feel special.

Click to collapse



Yo are special.


----------



## OG (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh shiz drake!


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 27, 2010)

EYT?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

eat your tan....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

edible yorkie teething


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

Elmer Youfed Tory 
 (a real word
 look it up)


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm......

Etheromaniac yuletide triskaidekaphobia


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 27, 2010)

Maldita Vecindad - Pachuco


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Wow Mr. Clown!!
> you killed two
> birsd with one
> stone
> ...

Click to collapse



Buahhaaaaa...yes


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm... if only

I knew what

mister clown said....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

If only I 

knew what they

were saying lol.... 

I'm doing stuff

to my main 

computer and the 

one im on

the speakers do

not seem to work....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Jul 27, 2010)

That is cold


----------



## OG (Jul 27, 2010)

PurpleSmurfLlama said:


> That is cold

Click to collapse



But pretty funny!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

lets start again

The fat baby


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

that eats burgers


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

in a strange


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

public space in...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

the middle of


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

dining filthy room


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

which needed a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

a dirty diaper


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

that had to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

cleaned just now


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 1, 2010)

that took a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

zacsanter said:


> that took a

Click to collapse



hour and half...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 2, 2010)

to call the

purple drama llama


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

To get his...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 2, 2010)

burts bees chapstick


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

That he carries...


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2010)

back on track


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 2, 2010)

to his 800

room mansion in

mauii on islands


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 2, 2010)

then he says:
"which room shall
i sleep in
i know i
will sleep in
the 789 room"


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

Ten years old


----------



## OG (Aug 2, 2010)

Isn't that rape!?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

LoL can be....


----------



## OG (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> LoL can be....

Click to collapse



Depending on the

country their in?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

or in Honduras ...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate Mondays


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

because of work...


----------



## boostnek9 (Aug 3, 2010)

and expensive whores


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 3, 2010)

I have like

The last post

in the top

six threads so,

and one below 

this one so

why not make

it consistent and

get another?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2010)

boostnek9 said:


> and expensive whores

Click to collapse



pay the price


----------



## CyKin (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with making another one, please gimme link


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2010)

CyKin said:


> I agree with making another one, please gimme link

Click to collapse



Three word story


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2010)

Course I am


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright then, Listerine


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 3, 2010)

and M_T_M's awesomeness


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 3, 2010)

yes sir M_T_M


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 3, 2010)

No probs, 3wrds


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2010)

it's required to..


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

stay in the


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2010)

Xda Developers Forum


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

without falling off


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2010)

From Computer Chair!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

like i just


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2010)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

my butt aches


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2010)

visit nearest doctor


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

going right now


----------



## pmprog (Aug 4, 2010)

Got in my...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

bat-mobile and went


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 4, 2010)

for some froyo!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

full up now


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 4, 2010)

goats eating spoons....


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

I fancy forks


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> for some froyo!

Click to collapse



You are British


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 4, 2010)

what are you


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2010)

Also a newbie


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree 100%


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2010)

What's the drama


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> What's the drama

Click to collapse



I'm not British


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 5, 2010)

A proud northamerican...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2010)

A proud Mexican!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 5, 2010)

A proud northamericanian!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 5, 2010)

I like squash


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's have beer


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 5, 2010)

i like lucazade


----------



## ClementNg23 (Aug 5, 2010)

I miss G1boy


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 6, 2010)

oh yes.... yes

he is....  (blah)


----------



## coder12 (Aug 6, 2010)

he's gone bad


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> he is around

Click to collapse



I also know,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 6, 2010)

Not the Shire...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 6, 2010)

Like the cucaracha


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 7, 2010)

You guys high?!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

you bet G1


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 7, 2010)

Why do you
guys keep calling
me G1?! Really??

http://pics.nerdnirvana.org/d/16074-1/655-funny-lama.jpg


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 7, 2010)

How 'bout OG?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

That's correct llama


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 7, 2010)

is he G1????


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes he is,


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 7, 2010)

this surprises anyone?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

I was not,


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 8, 2010)

I would be


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 8, 2010)

Llama, you're DRAMA.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2010)

better than broadway


----------



## ClementNg23 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am impressed... 
and also shocked


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 8, 2010)

G1 is back!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2010)

and not behaving


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 8, 2010)

Again, not surprised.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 8, 2010)

dotnetguyaz said:


> Again, not surprised.

Click to collapse



Wow you're annoying.


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 9, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> Wow you're annoying.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know.
It's a talent.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 9, 2010)

Go touch yourself.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep this going


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> Go touch yourself.

Click to collapse



too late   i jk dw


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

Late for what..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

That's never late..

igualmente by the way


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 11, 2010)

some chocolate bodyspray


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

with Big Mac..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

running for his...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 11, 2010)

smoky bacon in...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 11, 2010)

which he owned


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

ford fiesta 79


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 11, 2010)

Why would he
Steal such an
old Ford car??


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

he's a classic


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

and not hungry...


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 11, 2010)

But still eating

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

2 buck combo


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 11, 2010)

With large fries


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 11, 2010)

And a shake

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## silver2kgti (Aug 11, 2010)

From new jersey 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

don't eat burgers


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 11, 2010)

Has mad cow

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

this senseless thread


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 11, 2010)

then dropped dead

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## silver2kgti (Aug 11, 2010)

And came back

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## StirCwazy (Aug 12, 2010)

Crossing the road

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

very rotten fish


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 12, 2010)

that stank like.....

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 12, 2010)

on my face

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 12, 2010)

with your face


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

in your face?


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

i dunno maybe...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 12, 2010)

cute as mine...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

do we know?


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

it's rhetorical question!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

what about them?


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 12, 2010)

which came first?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 12, 2010)

The egg first


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

where were we?


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

oh yeah, that


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 12, 2010)

you know one?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope not really....


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

thought I did


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 12, 2010)

HE ATE IT!?!?!?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 12, 2010)

I Did 2.....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 12, 2010)

That ugly hog


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Aug 12, 2010)

My upcoming surpising

announcement in soon


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

whats the surprise


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

that he's strange?


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

what? who? me?


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 12, 2010)

No, Drama Llama


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

this place is
dying already it
is so bad


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> makes me sad

Click to collapse



i know it
is sooo terrible
i thought this 
day would never
ever ever come


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

i know that


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 12, 2010)

a mac user


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 13, 2010)

but loved satsumas 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

Llama is leaving


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm party poopper


----------



## smjfosho (Aug 13, 2010)

Who poops parties


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 13, 2010)

oh my gosh!


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed football tryouts. =[


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2010)

You should cry.


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 13, 2010)

'tis no fun


----------



## piaqt (Aug 13, 2010)

madam i'm adam


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Not the Clown!!

Click to collapse



Yes, not funny


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> makes no sense
> 
> Back to topic....
> 
> The sad clown.....

Click to collapse



I'm not sad


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2010)

There's 2 clowns?!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

There's another clown


----------



## smjfosho (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> There's another clown

Click to collapse



Mrs.Clown? Maybe 

Sent from my Htcclay's Superfly 3G using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> hmmmm, no...never
> ( as I run)

Click to collapse



Need an explanation,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 13, 2010)

smjfosho said:


> Mrs.Clown? Maybe
> 
> Sent from my Htcclay's Superfly 3G using XDA App

Click to collapse



She's fine thanks,


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2010)

I TACKLED M_T_M!
Good football practice.
INTERROGATE HIM NOW!
GET THE INFO!
Who's clown #2?


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 14, 2010)

Ear really hurts.

I asked the doctor.

Not an infection.

Oj or milk?

Which do you

suggest for it

and also my

throat kinda hurts.


----------



## guitargler (Aug 14, 2010)

Breast milk is...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> sooooo....what's up?

Click to collapse



who's other clown ..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

to see that...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

sing like elvis


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

waiting for sinatra


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

while K-Fed jealous


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

Like Ms piggy


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

why so cruel


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 15, 2010)

What is love


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

a bad joke


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 15, 2010)

that's told by


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 15, 2010)

A funny lady


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

that didn't love


----------



## smjfosho (Aug 15, 2010)

That couldn't love


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 15, 2010)

but i loved


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 15, 2010)

All chocolate muffins


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

rice and beans


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeans and machines


----------



## papabear (Aug 16, 2010)

for your mom


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 16, 2010)

and my dog


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 16, 2010)

Your moms hot?


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 16, 2010)

I second that


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 16, 2010)

This is interesting...


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 16, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> This is interesting...

Click to collapse



I was asking.


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 16, 2010)

What a cow


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 16, 2010)

Loves a bull


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 16, 2010)

named jimjam707, he's


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 16, 2010)

just come from


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 16, 2010)

the slaughter's house


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 16, 2010)

oh my gosh


----------



## 11calcal (Aug 16, 2010)

She killed Kenny 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 16, 2010)

i wanted to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 17, 2010)

11calcal said:


> She killed Kenny
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



again in southpark


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 17, 2010)

And Kyle said

Sent from my Eris


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 17, 2010)

damn you Cartman!


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 19, 2010)

*...*

your a fat.......

:


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 19, 2010)

Crazy Llama herder

Sent from my Froyo Eris using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 19, 2010)

*...*

me thinking.. bar-stuard


----------



## guitargler (Aug 19, 2010)

And then Jimmy-James-Johnson


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 19, 2010)

she got a
big booty but
she couldnt drop
that @$$ low.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 19, 2010)

why that MTM


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> why that MTM

Click to collapse



He don't know.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

why is that


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> why is that

Click to collapse



Old person = Alzheimer's.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*

(mr. clown - pointless asking day)



Young Person = Sexually Transmitted Disease


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

Fear the ripper


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 21, 2010)

From where MTM


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 21, 2010)

On this trip
He saw a...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 21, 2010)

a beautiful blonde...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 21, 2010)

really where did


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Not with wife

Click to collapse



You're not blind


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2010)

wife or blonde?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2010)

i now have ...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2010)

four hundred posts


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2010)

Good for you


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2010)

and the answer 
__________________________________________________
Sent from my mobile device (not an htc and not fancy), from Honduras Central America at 3:36pm Local time, nuff said


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Don't have one
> 
> Sent from my mobile device by using my right hand index finger.

Click to collapse



He doesn't want
his wife to
beat his booty.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> He doesn't want
> his wife to
> beat his booty.

Click to collapse



well, mine too


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2010)

need to look,


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 23, 2010)

Look at what?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2010)

the blonde...shhhh.


----------



## slaming (Aug 23, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> a beautiful blonde...

Click to collapse



carrying on,  

who was carrying...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

a humungous.... rabbit...

*steered it away *


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Good for you

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## slaming (Aug 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> a humungous.... rabbit...
> 
> *steered it away *

Click to collapse



with some tiny

lol i don't mean for these to lead to something dirty if they do, but it just seemed to fit


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

slaming said:


> with some tiny
> 
> lol i don't mean for these to lead to something dirty if they do, but it just seemed to fit

Click to collapse



eyes that looked


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

turtles which took


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

na its a big rabbit with tiny eyes that looks crazy at blonde tutrtles which took...randomposting now ? :L


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> na its a big rabbit with tiny eyes that looks crazy at blonde tutrtles which took...randomposting now ? :L

Click to collapse



three words only!


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 23, 2010)

How'd we get
from Fat man
to blonde/turtle/rabbit... really?!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

zacsanter said:


> three words only!

Click to collapse



I am verry ...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am verry ...

Click to collapse



sorry zac santter


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> sorry zac santter

Click to collapse



that is alright!


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 23, 2010)

Took a swim


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 23, 2010)

settlethestorm said:


> Took a swim

Click to collapse



In the ocean

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> with a Dolphin

Click to collapse



Who was really

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2010)

in a sandwich


----------



## slaming (Aug 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> with muchos jalapeños

Click to collapse



this made him


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2010)

from a whale


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> no pm back? ....off topic
> 
> on topic again....in the sea

Click to collapse



made of gatorade 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 24, 2010)

and with pepsi


----------



## [★] (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> and with pepsi

Click to collapse



Which gave him..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

superpowers which were...

[somebody should put all this together i might start to ]


----------



## souljaboy (Aug 24, 2010)

able to cure



anal warts pretty please ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

anal warts and

(hehe read what you wrote in lil  )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

uglyness and other


----------



## slaming (Aug 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> infectious contagious deceases

Click to collapse



which can cause


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 24, 2010)

Goldmember falling down


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Goldmember falling down

Click to collapse



Onto his face

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## b0dge (Aug 24, 2010)

...from a bridge...


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 24, 2010)

onto a big

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## slaming (Aug 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> while cooking squirrel

Click to collapse



that had caught


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> during his last

Click to collapse



Use of iphone




Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## b0dge (Aug 24, 2010)

S&M session with...


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 24, 2010)

b0dge said:


> S&M session with...

Click to collapse



His fake girlfriend

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

my wonderful webcam


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

and right hand


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm a lefty!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

so not true!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

you believe me


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

was very young!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

i don't care!


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

shorten his neck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

but instead they


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

And this annoyed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2010)

The giraffe so


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> The giraffe so

Click to collapse



he voted republican


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

200 pages yay!!!!


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

really so amazing!!


----------



## I7redd (Aug 24, 2010)

zacsanter said:


> 200 pages yay!!!!

Click to collapse



database overflow pending...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

I7redd said:


> database overflow pending...

Click to collapse



ord thread higher


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

my username is,
being changed to,
Zd0s cool yeh,
zac Z david
d oliver 0 (looks cool)
santer s Zd0s


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

off topic

So the republican giraffe with the elongated neck got the shaft?



good day.


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> off topic
> 
> So the republican giraffe with the elongated neck got the shaft?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



three words only
unless you do
this all the
time everyday


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry my mistake


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> sorry

Click to collapse



you should be


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

Now I cry...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

thy is sorry!


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Now I cry...

Click to collapse



Refrigerator lacks beer


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 24, 2010)

that's sooooo funny (seriously!)


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 24, 2010)

off to store


----------



## [★] (Aug 24, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> off to store

Click to collapse



to get wasted


----------



## b0dge (Aug 24, 2010)

drinkdriving; spillage results.


----------



## [★] (Aug 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> better walk, then
> no drinking/driving

Click to collapse



Or else I'll.....


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Aug 25, 2010)

Kick you in

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## ominously (Aug 25, 2010)

With my foot


Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 25, 2010)

And then laugh


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 25, 2010)

so badly all...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2010)

i want is

(sorry message too short if i dont put this in  )


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 25, 2010)

candy.. shall we


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 25, 2010)

dance tonight ok


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah it's (all ) good


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> yeah it's (all ) good

Click to collapse



your booty fine


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 25, 2010)

i will leave


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll slap you


----------



## b0dge (Aug 25, 2010)

don't slap him


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 25, 2010)

he will feel


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 25, 2010)

without telling jokes


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 25, 2010)

and their short


----------



## J-r0en (Aug 25, 2010)

vocabulairy . When Mr.Pope


----------



## b0dge (Aug 25, 2010)

...touched him inappropriately...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 25, 2010)

a whole 10p


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 25, 2010)

it's my name (about to break rules)

Zachary (Z)

David (d)

Oliver (0 did the number because it looks cool!)

Santer (s)

Zd0s


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2010)

Continued from a whole 10p

Which he couldn't


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 25, 2010)

whore himself enough


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

because his **** (rooster)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

is mostly dead


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 26, 2010)

*...*

not for now..
(not dead yet)


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 26, 2010)

get the point!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

of this stuff


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

that nobody is...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

Charro Mexicano, huh?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

ohh, that picture.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I'm mad now

Click to collapse



Called the restaurant?


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

but my finger


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

of a naked


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

who enjoyed the


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> who enjoyed the

Click to collapse



contact high that


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

Otters love pot


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 26, 2010)

of liability insurance


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

From your house


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 27, 2010)

Only you know


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

fancy words like...


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> fancy words like...

Click to collapse



supercalifragilisticexpialidocious are cool.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

that is cool


----------



## b0dge (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> that is cool

Click to collapse



like penguin piss...


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 27, 2010)

on a hot...


----------



## tnpapadakos (Aug 27, 2010)

i wuz robbed


----------



## b0dge (Aug 27, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> on a hot...

Click to collapse



...summer's day, refreshing.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 27, 2010)

*...*

beer and spliff


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 27, 2010)

*...*

feeling lazy today


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 27, 2010)

so I jerked


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 27, 2010)

soo soo nasty!!!


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 27, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> so I jerked

Click to collapse



the phone cord....
the cable company....
some chicken with....
around with the.....





M_T_M said:


> that is nasty

Click to collapse





Zd0s said:


> soo soo nasty!!!

Click to collapse



Off topic: where are your minds going? run with it. part of the game isn't it??..


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 28, 2010)

for treasurer of


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 28, 2010)

I think my
post got deleted
but I meant
big long meaty
fingers you sick
minded losers... gosh.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

because of the


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 28, 2010)

he was teased


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

by the cheetah


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 28, 2010)

that had only


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

drinked some vodka


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> drinked some vodka

Click to collapse



minutes before murdering


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> minutes before murdering

Click to collapse



*Mr. Clown* he.....


----------



## nowandaway (Aug 28, 2010)

Roll it under

 nowandaway


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Mr. Clown* he.....

Click to collapse



so alive now..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> so alive now..

Click to collapse



(hehehe  )


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 28, 2010)

done with this.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2010)

he collected all


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 29, 2010)

These precious stones


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2010)

and took them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2010)

to Mr.Clown who


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 29, 2010)

said no thankyou!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2010)

And threw them (away)


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 29, 2010)

how dare he


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 29, 2010)

Did that thing...


----------



## Zd0s (Aug 29, 2010)

i'm sooooo sorry!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 30, 2010)

you need to...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2010)

whilst juggling big  

(Just thought i'd say im supprised nobody has noticed the tags for this did that ages agoo.....  )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I did notice
> you change them
> which means that
> you are the
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it  i 
can change them
 on any thread 
i visit ooh 
is that because
 im special  



> Whilst Juggling big

Click to collapse



white sktittles (bowling pin kind of thing not the sweet ) and


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I've change them
> 
> I rule, now!!

Click to collapse



haha lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2010)

Now l changed mine


----------



## pziv2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't even..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2010)

want to involve

(grr  i do not, i have deoderant     )


----------



## souljaboy (Aug 31, 2010)

who had venereal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2010)

Ignore this someone beat me to a reply   and i dont know what the word above means


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ignore this someone beat me to a reply   and i dont know what the word above means

Click to collapse



I don't also,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2010)

lol hehe  just googled it so which one of these is it then  



> ve·ne·re·al/vəˈni(ə)rēəl/Adjective
> 1. Of or relating to sexual desire or sexual intercourse.
> 2. Of or relating to venereal disease

Click to collapse





> Venereal disease: A disease that is contracted and transmitted by sexual contact, caused by microorganisms that survive on the skin or mucus membranes

Click to collapse


----------



## souljaboy (Aug 31, 2010)

yall been missin out on lil wayne



> LIL WAYNE - A Millie
> 
> A millionaire I'm a Young money millionaire tougher than Nigerian hair,
> My criteria compared to your career just isn't fair,
> ...

Click to collapse



too bad menstrual bleed isnt a disease , making perfect sense isnt why we love weezy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> stay on topic
> 
> the shortest woman....

Click to collapse



stole something big


----------



## b0dge (Sep 1, 2010)

...and round and...


----------



## b0dge (Sep 1, 2010)

...Wales, for a...


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 1, 2010)

pack of fags...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

but instead they...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

turned out to .... 
be a girraffe


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

they just had


EDITED: im very sorry for cheating


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 1, 2010)

To a place


----------



## binny1007 (Sep 1, 2010)

where monsters ate


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

big fluffy rabbits


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 1, 2010)

with some desert


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> with some desert

Click to collapse



After Desert they


----------



## b0dge (Sep 1, 2010)

...licked their lips...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

And said 'Yum....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

seconds please, mummy"..
 lol


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 1, 2010)

NO, replied the...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

who likes smelling


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Macarony Max's feet

Click to collapse



(HAHA lol )

After diner they


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 1, 2010)

pondered going fishing


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> with their hands

Click to collapse



in waist deep


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes. Paired adjectives


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

without using and.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 2, 2010)

So I forgot.
A lot of
home work in
my locker so
tomorrow is a
late start day
so I have
to go in
instead of sleeping
so I can
do my homework
to keep my
grades up so
I can play
in some of
the up coming
football games. YAY!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> So I forgot.
> A lot of
> home work in
> my locker so
> ...

Click to collapse



After that i


----------



## b0dge (Sep 2, 2010)

Doubleyou Tee Eff?


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> will post again

Click to collapse



and surely you


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

while wearing your


----------



## b0dge (Sep 2, 2010)

rubber incontinance pants...


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

that you won


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 2, 2010)

In walmart stores


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 2, 2010)

and some bikinis


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2010)

@ low low prices 

(it's only 3 words if you think about it  )


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 2, 2010)

home and tried


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2010)

a lot of


----------



## b0dge (Sep 2, 2010)

...which weren't rubber...


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 2, 2010)

they were metal!


----------



## Austin021296 (Sep 2, 2010)

and then he...


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 2, 2010)

closed a thread ...


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 3, 2010)

that G1 hijacked


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 3, 2010)

such a shame!


----------



## b0dge (Sep 3, 2010)

But that's life...


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 3, 2010)

move on now!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 3, 2010)

I was banging


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 3, 2010)

on a door!


----------



## b0dge (Sep 3, 2010)

door was horizontal.


----------



## RobTsintas (Sep 3, 2010)

three great big


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2010)

elephants that liked


----------



## b0dge (Sep 3, 2010)

conversation and paprika...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 3, 2010)

that needed to..


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 3, 2010)

have anger management!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 3, 2010)

When Dr. Phil


----------



## Simon_WM (Sep 3, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> When Dr. Phil

Click to collapse



went to the 

apple store to

purchase the latest

Iphone, Ipod and

Ipad =] all 32gb

he was very hapy !!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> went to the
> 
> apple store to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Until he released 
That they were 
All rubbish and 
Broke ecsept the
iPad because that
Is cool and
I'm typing on
One, I think
We should ban
Posts like these!!!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> which Oprah owns

Click to collapse



, had lunch with


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> , had lunch with

Click to collapse



 the kernel who  

(gotta love his popcorn chicken  )


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 5, 2010)

slathered her with


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> horrible posting mates

Click to collapse



That's a gasser.

What do a
tomato and potato
have in common?
their both red.
except the potato.

I really can't
wait until it's
around that special
time around Christmas.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> that's very interesting

Click to collapse



laugh out loud


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> that's very interesting

Click to collapse



I had no



(10 char)


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 6, 2010)

acknowledge any of


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 6, 2010)

that plagued my


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2010)

that party where


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 6, 2010)

i was on

----


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 6, 2010)

a secret mission


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 6, 2010)

consuming illegal drugs


----------



## Cryt (Sep 6, 2010)

Gnomes break dancing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 7, 2010)

while I was...


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 7, 2010)

hoping that the


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 7, 2010)

fun wouldnt stop


----------



## tasospaok123 (Sep 7, 2010)

ever ever again


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 7, 2010)

what sappening homes


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 7, 2010)

I said nervously


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> I said nervously

Click to collapse



whilst i took


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2010)

belongings, and left


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 7, 2010)

home very sad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2010)

he cried all-night


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 7, 2010)

and all day!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2010)

He eventualy got


----------



## Wagierek (Sep 7, 2010)

But they are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2010)

aliens so they

:


----------



## Wagierek (Sep 7, 2010)

are now zombies


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 7, 2010)

with true blood


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2010)

Then they spit-it-out


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Then they spit-it-out

Click to collapse



Three words only 

Sent from my Touch HD using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 8, 2010)

Is this game


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Is this game

Click to collapse



... really what you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2010)

want to play







 hehe sorry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2010)

or tennis? 

(is 2 words okay if not ill stick an hmmm... on the end


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> some baseball maybe?

Click to collapse



Who's Mod Now!


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 8, 2010)

you lucky things

i wanna be 


a mod baad!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 8, 2010)

the iphone will


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2010)

(congrats MTM wondered what the clown ment at first but now I get it  )

Does this mean you can edit peoples posts and make the story go how you want it to


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> dictate our pattern

Click to collapse



of existence. Bringing


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 8, 2010)

and efficient method


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 9, 2010)

to dispense with


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> (congrats MTM wondered what the clown ment at first but now I get it  )
> 
> Does this mean you can edit peoples posts and make the story go how you want it to

Click to collapse



three words only


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> three words only

Click to collapse



Very sorry Zack


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> (congrats MTM wondered what the clown ment at first but now I get it  )
> 
> Does this mean you can edit peoples posts and make the story go how you want it to

Click to collapse



Yes we can


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 9, 2010)

three word story


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 9, 2010)

it always seems


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 10, 2010)

I see my....


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 10, 2010)

little sister in


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 10, 2010)

that same damn


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 10, 2010)

psp in her


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> that sounds weird

Click to collapse



it's supposed to


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 10, 2010)

the fat man...


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 11, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> the fat man...

Click to collapse



disliked Jake for


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 11, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> disliked Jake for

Click to collapse



a good reason!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> a good reason!

Click to collapse



Which was because


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 11, 2010)

it was very good!


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 11, 2010)

poking his bellybutton


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2010)

under preassure from


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 11, 2010)

scheming peers and


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 11, 2010)

my phone is


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 11, 2010)

a touch 2


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 11, 2010)

filled with as


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> filled with as

Click to collapse



much candy as


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 11, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> much candy as

Click to collapse



a Llama piñata


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 11, 2010)

that is hanging


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 11, 2010)

in the neighborhood


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 12, 2010)

reaking havoc amongst


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

Xda back online!


----------



## masterfuel (Sep 13, 2010)

man, thank god


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 13, 2010)

I was concerned


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 13, 2010)

about the iphone


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 13, 2010)

causing the interruption


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

with the antenna


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 13, 2010)

the final death-grip


----------



## vijaykanth (Sep 13, 2010)

shoved inside Apple's...


----------



## Shum97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Truth always comes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2010)

when iphones brake


----------



## Shum97 (Sep 13, 2010)

,stick with the


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2010)

Shum97 said:


> ,stick with the

Click to collapse



good'oll android phones


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

or the touch2


----------



## Shum97 (Sep 13, 2010)

They all goood..


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 13, 2010)

except the touch2 ...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

souljaboy said:


> except the touch2 ...

Click to collapse



are U joking


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not smiling


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

No, you're staring


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2010)

At a wall


----------



## Shum97 (Sep 14, 2010)

thinking..what just


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

oozed from my


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2010)

left legs wart


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 14, 2010)

drop by drop


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> left legs wart

Click to collapse



that tasted like


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 14, 2010)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

that mom made


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 14, 2010)

for Friday night


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 14, 2010)

And some tamales.


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

but I can't


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2010)

Because I Have


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

that can't be


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 14, 2010)

with Jared Fogle


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 14, 2010)

some infant stew


----------



## masterfuel (Sep 14, 2010)

it was yummy


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

So after that


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

Then I drove


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

for an irobot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2010)

Which broke because
it was C**p
because it was 
made by apple 

(Sorry had to  Edit: Thats a good movie btw )


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

the vacuum cleaner


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

before I could


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

even comprehend what


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

was happening to


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

my stock portfolio


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

The week before


----------



## zeda0 (Sep 16, 2010)

good night sleep


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

is impossible when


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 16, 2010)

lurking 4chan for ...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2010)

Which fell on


----------



## johndub71 (Sep 17, 2010)

Full of ale

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 17, 2010)

and stale pretzels


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 17, 2010)

oh my gosh!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 18, 2010)

It's actually catsup


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2010)

with french fries


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> with french fries

Click to collapse



...being eaten on


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 18, 2010)

a midgets back


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 18, 2010)

a frying pan


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> a frying pan

Click to collapse



just fell on


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> just fell on

Click to collapse



...a pen full


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2010)

of brown ink


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> of brown ink

Click to collapse



...and Chuck Norris


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 18, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> ...and Chuck Norris

Click to collapse



kicked Rambo's ass


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> kicked Rambo's ass

Click to collapse



... with a feather


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 18, 2010)

duster made from


I'm breaking rule for the good of the thread.
@panda only quote on new page.


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 18, 2010)

a computer screen (what a waste!)


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

with no milk...


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 18, 2010)

oh my gosh!


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 18, 2010)

.. we need milk!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2010)

with some cookies


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

and a juicy...


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 19, 2010)

succulent piece ov


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Learners Lisence said:


> succulent piece ov

Click to collapse



Mr. Clown's hair


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 19, 2010)

caught fire when


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

he was enjoying


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 19, 2010)

lil waynes classic ...


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

sex tape with


----------



## MrUsta (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr & Mrs Smith


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

on an elephant


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

.. ,that was exhausting!


----------



## johndub71 (Sep 19, 2010)

But not in

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2010)

fast food restaurants


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

with big fat


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 19, 2010)

steaks yum yum


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

for vegetarians that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2010)

like meat for


----------



## jasonlefever (Sep 19, 2010)

a purple goose


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

that can't afford


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 19, 2010)

penguin excrements  because


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

he spent all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> he spent all

Click to collapse



his dosh on


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> his dosh on

Click to collapse



camel sperm for


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> his dosh on

Click to collapse



little blue pills

EDIT: Oh damn! Double post xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> camel sperm for

Click to collapse



infertile whales that


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

want some camwhales


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2010)

(lol )

to look after


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

his octopus who


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> (lol )
> 
> to look after

Click to collapse



MacaronyMax's boner which


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 19, 2010)

C0mpu13rFr34k said:


> MacaronyMax's boner which

Click to collapse



... okwaaaaard, but still


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 19, 2010)

lacking creativity here


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 20, 2010)

so its time


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 20, 2010)

to be creative


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

with my cat


----------



## westicle (Sep 20, 2010)

But gradmas naked

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

and I feel


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 20, 2010)

her bristling paw$


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

on my face


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

whilst i sit down


----------



## dezshiz (Sep 20, 2010)

And begin my


----------



## dezshiz (Sep 20, 2010)

which involves trolling


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

Iphone fan boys

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> That's good trolling

Click to collapse



because Android is


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 20, 2010)

nonsense to my...


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

Huge hd2 running

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

android that does


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

everything better than..


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 20, 2010)

the desire hd ...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> during the last

Click to collapse



B1tc# with Steve


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 20, 2010)

christmas we spend


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

together in the


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

hotel having some


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> hotel having some

Click to collapse



fabulous cupcake parties


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 20, 2010)

with some tea


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

after lemon party 

(lol!)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

with lotsa sprinkles


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

made of white


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> made of white

Click to collapse



iphones that failed


----------



## SeEsAw12 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> iphones that failed.

Click to collapse



Steve Jobs was...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Simon_WM (Sep 20, 2010)

looking on XDA


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

for something better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

That's when he


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

realizes that his


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

iPhone is evil

(lol at the top of this page "Steve jobs was sent from my nexus one" lol )


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

and pretty slow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

So he bought


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

a hTc Desire


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 20, 2010)

which failed the ...


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

souljaboy said:


> which failed the ...

Click to collapse



sygnal test so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

he bought a 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

iPhone 4 because


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 20, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> iPhone 4 because

Click to collapse



was a retard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

and then sold

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> and then sold
> 
> Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



his car before


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

to get a 

(writing this cos the message is too short)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

huge iphone that

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App and SlideIT keyboard


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 20, 2010)

giant fat panda

EDIT: Why do I always come last when I double post???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

aha lol 

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App and SlideIT keyboard which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 20, 2010)

I Like Pandas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

(LoL there funny ;p)

that scratch them-selves

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App and SlideIT keyboard which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> (LoL there funny ;p)
> 
> that scratch them-selves
> 
> Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App and SlideIT keyboard which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either

Click to collapse



really hard while


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

Posting on xda

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either all on my custom baked Rom


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 20, 2010)

and smokin crack


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

Through a pipe

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either all on my custom baked Rom


----------



## westicle (Sep 21, 2010)

And break dancing

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 21, 2010)

to classic Newcleus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

Which was on

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either all on my custom baked Rom


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Which was on
> 
> Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either all on my custom baked Rom

Click to collapse



His old skool


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## supersanj (Sep 21, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> His old skool
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



CD player which


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 21, 2010)

didn't have antiskip


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

or a speaker


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 21, 2010)

when it broke


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

by falling down


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 21, 2010)

And hitting an

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

iPhone which ate


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 21, 2010)

a big dinosaur!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> a big dinosaur!

Click to collapse



For breakfast aswell


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 21, 2010)

as a nice


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

bagel with a


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

knife in it's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

hand about to


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

kill jimjam707 when


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax Stopped it


----------



## hevito (Sep 21, 2010)

Was that a ....

It has begun...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

hevito said:


> It has begun...

Click to collapse



Bagels are attacking


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

in a dramatic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> in a dramatic

Click to collapse



ending that killed

(hehe New sig, cut it down in size  anyone like my forum rules animation  changed it a bit )

(Oh and congrats M_T_M on the mod place in the Desire HD section, you might be seeing a lot more off me soon   Lucky you


----------



## hevito (Sep 21, 2010)

All of the..


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

dolphins ate macaronymax's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

Hair then they


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 22, 2010)

and ate hotdogs


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 22, 2010)

with neon relish


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

which was spicy


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

too spicy I


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

XperiaX10iUser said:


> too spicy I

Click to collapse



put chili in


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

which gave me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

XperiaX10iUser said:


> which gave me

Click to collapse



Super powers


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 22, 2010)

my eyes until


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

(as max missed a word I'm using it) 

so that I could


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 22, 2010)

eat with my


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

webbed feet whilst


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

XperiaX10iUser said:


> (as max missed a word I'm using it)

Click to collapse



Oh yeah my bad

I go to


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 22, 2010)

the zoo with


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 22, 2010)

my awesome donkey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

Who is pink

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 22, 2010)

with square stripes


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 22, 2010)

i love him!


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

but he steals


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

My yellow candy

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 22, 2010)

With triangular holes

Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 22, 2010)

that i take


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 22, 2010)

And hand on

Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

to xda members


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 22, 2010)

who sell it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

For phones and

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

that were collected


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> that were collected

Click to collapse



purely for flashing


----------



## westicle (Sep 23, 2010)

With fake tits

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 23, 2010)

without mod edits


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

or me having


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 23, 2010)

a small todgger


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

its actually huge!

(lol)


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 23, 2010)

when magnified with


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

... no, just no..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> ... no, just no..

Click to collapse



its generaly small


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

hate you people!


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 23, 2010)

that he can't


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2010)

XperiaX10iUser said:


> that he can't

Click to collapse



do anything like..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 23, 2010)

Jumping like a...


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 23, 2010)

men with big


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 23, 2010)

with no smile..


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

but amazing just


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2010)

Like that thing

Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like that thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



that was making


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 23, 2010)

!PANDA's willy smaller


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 24, 2010)

before the cops


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 24, 2010)

abuse ur children


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 24, 2010)

and your dog


----------



## rajasyaitan (Sep 24, 2010)

that will leave


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 24, 2010)

only your wife


----------



## kletiz (Sep 24, 2010)

Sitting on my

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 24, 2010)

old stupid couch


----------



## westicle (Sep 24, 2010)

With festering herpes

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 24, 2010)

combine with some


----------



## westicle (Sep 24, 2010)

Spicy brown mustard

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 24, 2010)

And looking tasty


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 24, 2010)

but burns your


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2010)

mouth and your


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 24, 2010)

eyes will water

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 24, 2010)

from all that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2010)

Eating hot things


----------



## mozzboiDK (Sep 24, 2010)

On another planet

GT-I9000


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 24, 2010)

where he flew


----------



## SXUsr (Sep 24, 2010)

where they bought


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 25, 2010)

columbian coffee that




Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## daverobson08 (Sep 25, 2010)

wasn't strong enough


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 25, 2010)

keeping me awake


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 25, 2010)

for an hour

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 26, 2010)

Then ate a

Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

Mouldy apple that

eek: some missing posts , that due to the xda reboot failure?)


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mouldy apple that
> 
> eek: some missing posts , that due to the xda reboot failure?)

Click to collapse



Yeah :// 

Was in marrige


Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Yeah ://
> 
> Was in marrige
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with a mouldy


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 26, 2010)

Pear that had

Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Pear that had
> 
> Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!

Click to collapse



a rather large


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 26, 2010)

Seeds that were

Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Seeds that were
> 
> Sent from my beloved hTc Desire!

Click to collapse



Planted in the


----------



## westicle (Sep 27, 2010)

Mouldy, muddy yard

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

where I lost


----------



## westicle (Sep 27, 2010)

My big hairy

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 27, 2010)

iphone 4 antenna


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

which I cut


----------



## westicle (Sep 27, 2010)

the umbilical cord 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

from xda site


----------



## walcs (Sep 27, 2010)

With a ROM

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2010)

being flashed on


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 27, 2010)

my iPhone 4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> my iPhone 4

Click to collapse



Luckily it bricked


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 27, 2010)

And decided to

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## walcs (Sep 27, 2010)

Explode by itself

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2010)

In front of


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 27, 2010)

My amazing Desire 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 27, 2010)

which then also


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 28, 2010)

was better than..


----------



## westicle (Sep 28, 2010)

ugly wooden puppets


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 28, 2010)

hand crafted by 

good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## miga-ainu (Sep 28, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> hand crafted by
> 
> good day. From my fascinate with xda app.

Click to collapse



some garden gnomes.


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 28, 2010)

who were drunk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> who were drunk

Click to collapse



from drinking lots....


----------



## !PANDA (Sep 28, 2010)

Of whale sperm

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## westicle (Sep 28, 2010)

But they couldn't

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2010)

westicle said:


> But they couldn't
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Put it down


----------



## ray90813 (Sep 28, 2010)

So they took

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

lots and lots


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

and shoved it


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 29, 2010)

up jimjam707's nose


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> up jimjam707's nose

Click to collapse



he then asked


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 29, 2010)

why is MacaronyMax


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

dancing like a


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 29, 2010)

chimpanzee with a


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 29, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> chimpanzee with a

Click to collapse



peg leg that 


good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

Kicked someone butt


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

(lol what's with you and Purina   )

Afterwards he went


----------



## westicle (Sep 30, 2010)

Me your tits

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 30, 2010)

Watch your language


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 30, 2010)

you rabble rouser

good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> you rabble rouser
> 
> good day. From my fascinate with xda app.

Click to collapse



that likes to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 30, 2010)

offend offtopic gentlemen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2010)

whilst going to


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 30, 2010)

pick up groceries

good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## westicle (Oct 1, 2010)

Southern baptist hymns

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

with elvis presley


----------



## mmilestone (Oct 1, 2010)

out of tune


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

from the RHCP


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Give it away?

Click to collapse



Said the small


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Said the small

Click to collapse



lolly pop on


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

The plane to


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

ensure safe landing


----------



## jshealton (Oct 2, 2010)

in Moscow Russia


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

to get some


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

sweet sweet plants


----------



## shoemeistah (Oct 2, 2010)

from Amy Winehouse


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

To get high

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> To get high
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



in the sky


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

And see Jesus

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

and a PANDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> and a PANDA

Click to collapse



and a CLOWN


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

with macaroni cheese


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> with macaroni cheese

Click to collapse



(hehe )

on top of


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

My sandwich with

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 2, 2010)

rye bread and


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 2, 2010)

roast potatos that


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

made me vomit


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

all over this


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

New iPhone 4 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> New iPhone 4
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



which was awful


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 2, 2010)

With watching porn

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> With watching porn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because it doesnt

support flash 10.1

like android does


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 2, 2010)

or multitask (properly)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> or multitask (properly)

Click to collapse



or have a


----------



## Kamzy (Oct 4, 2010)

well functioning antenna


----------



## shoemeistah (Oct 4, 2010)

between her boobs


----------



## westicle (Oct 4, 2010)

Calmer than you

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## souljaboy (Oct 4, 2010)

from xda androidfanboys


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Oct 5, 2010)

and the hot-dogs


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 5, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> and the hot-dogs

Click to collapse



That enjoyed being


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Oct 10, 2010)

Caught trolling around

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

the off-topic section


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> the off-topic section

Click to collapse



like Mr.Clown  and


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

some other guys


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

like the MacaronyMax


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> like the MacaronyMax

Click to collapse



but MacaronyMax is


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 10, 2010)

As cute as

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

like a PANDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> like a PANDA

Click to collapse



(As cute as like a Panda   eh owell)

which has lots


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 10, 2010)

people to eat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> people to eat

Click to collapse



;For example: JimJam707,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

in europe with..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> in europe with..

Click to collapse



a very big


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 10, 2010)

ego and the


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 10, 2010)

Special Fried Rice

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Special Fried Rice
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



which no-one orders


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 11, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> which no-one orders

Click to collapse



Except from you


----------



## westicle (Oct 11, 2010)

Except its macaroni.....

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Master™ (Oct 11, 2010)

westicle said:


> Except its macaroni.....
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



With a green


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 11, 2010)

nexus one on

(Post 777)


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 11, 2010)

a bed of....


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 11, 2010)

needles and spikes


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 11, 2010)

That were a

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 11, 2010)

movie prop from

good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 11, 2010)

Two girls one (cup)  

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Oct 11, 2010)

That tasted delicious

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## shoemeistah (Oct 12, 2010)

of a conversation


----------



## Master™ (Oct 12, 2010)

shoemeistah said:


> of a conversation

Click to collapse



they ate poo


----------



## westicle (Oct 12, 2010)

Master™ said:


> they ate poo

Click to collapse



....chicken poodle soup

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## KooolaNL (Oct 12, 2010)

with yellow mustard


Sent from my XDA App using X10i


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2010)

KooolaNL said:


> with yellow mustard
> 
> 
> Sent from my XDA App using X10i

Click to collapse



and pink mayonnaise


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 13, 2010)

Master™ said:


> they ate poo

Click to collapse



Thay was very


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Simon_WM (Oct 13, 2010)

tasty, although he had though it was chocolate icecream =] LOL


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> tasty, although he had though it was chocolate icecream =] LOL

Click to collapse



three word story


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 14, 2010)

indeed! Anyways I


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 14, 2010)

Went to the

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## Master™ (Oct 14, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Went to the
> 
> Sent from my Droid using XDA App

Click to collapse



park with my


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 14, 2010)

Master™ said:


> park with my

Click to collapse



radio controlled airplane


----------



## MentalDeath (Oct 14, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> radio controlled airplane

Click to collapse



Where a big


----------



## westicle (Oct 15, 2010)

Ominous looking tree

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 15, 2010)

with a fat


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 15, 2010)

lady in red


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 15, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> with a fat

Click to collapse



pack of wraps

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Oct 15, 2010)

For the rappers

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Oct 15, 2010)

westicle said:


> For the rappers
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



To roll their

Freshhh EVO = iPhone 4 murderer™


----------



## jmollabi (Oct 15, 2010)

fat ass blunts

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

watch your language


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> fat ass blunts
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



then smoke em


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 16, 2010)

with some cake


----------



## oka1 (Oct 17, 2010)

*And ice Cream*

And ice Cream


----------



## oka1 (Oct 17, 2010)

*While waiting for*

While waiting for


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

someone to say


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 17, 2010)

I just farted


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 17, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> I just farted

Click to collapse



... shove a gerbil

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond!


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Oct 18, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> ... shove a gerbil
> 
> Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond!

Click to collapse



Up apples ass

Freshhh EVO = iPhone 4 murderer™


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 19, 2010)

while they watched


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 19, 2010)

reruns of the


----------



## !PANDA (Oct 19, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> reruns of the

Click to collapse



POKeMON, which we


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 19, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> POKeMON, which we

Click to collapse



obliterated after the

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond!


----------



## jmollabi (Oct 20, 2010)

turned off immediately

swyped htc supersonic


----------



## user7618 (Oct 20, 2010)

Then painted dolphins

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 20, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Then painted dolphins
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!

Click to collapse



and cowboys and

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Rolf  



smoothtaste said:


> and cowboys and
> 
> Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.

Click to collapse




very large potatoes


----------



## user7618 (Oct 20, 2010)

On baboon butts

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

user7618 said:


> On baboon butts
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!

Click to collapse



With out any


----------



## Master™ (Oct 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> With out any

Click to collapse



crayons or sexy


----------



## user7618 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cow udders used.

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

but there was


----------



## user7618 (Oct 20, 2010)

A metric butt-load

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 20, 2010)

on a horse


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 21, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> on a horse

Click to collapse



And of course

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 21, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> And of course
> 
> Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.

Click to collapse



the thing fell


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 21, 2010)

Master™ said:


> the thing fell

Click to collapse



...then lions and

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.


----------



## xGary (Oct 21, 2010)

naked donkeys started


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 21, 2010)

xGary said:


> naked donkeys started

Click to collapse



Singing "Hey Ya!"

Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.


----------



## user7618 (Oct 21, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> Singing "Hey Ya!"
> 
> Sent from Bond... Gold-Bond.

Click to collapse



while carving pumpkins



Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## westicle (Oct 21, 2010)

After I farted 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 21, 2010)

westicle said:


> After I farted
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



out some really


----------



## user7618 (Oct 21, 2010)

used ky jelly

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## jmollabi (Oct 22, 2010)

which you ate

swyped htc supersonic


----------



## dezshiz (Oct 22, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> which you ate
> 
> swyped htc supersonic

Click to collapse



While she was


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 22, 2010)

dezshiz said:


> While she was

Click to collapse



A dancing queen


----------



## jeffyv2 (Oct 22, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> A dancing queen

Click to collapse



Living in steam



Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## user7618 (Oct 22, 2010)

jeffyv2 said:


> Living in steam
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4g

Click to collapse



With five giant



Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 23, 2010)

user7618 said:


> With five giant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!

Click to collapse



android that then


----------



## user7618 (Oct 23, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> android that then

Click to collapse



Sat iphones ablaze! 



Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## ahager88 (Oct 23, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Sat iphones ablaze!
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Twin Brother Darkness


----------



## Kamzy (Oct 24, 2010)

...engulfed the city...


----------



## souljaboy (Oct 24, 2010)

with crack cocaine


----------



## user7618 (Oct 24, 2010)

or maybe zombies

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## Simon_WM (Oct 30, 2010)

what bout Zombies

On Crack Cocaine

Playing COD5 and 

Kill Other Zombies

Thats plain wierd !


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2010)

Simon_WM said:


> what bout Zombies
> 
> On Crack Cocaine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(no worse than people killing people on a people killing game on crack cocaine  )

One sunny Day....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloween horror nights


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

some monkeys took


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

trick or treat


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 31, 2010)

smell my feet

good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

no thank you


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> no thank you

Click to collapse



Don't know it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Don't know it?

Click to collapse



know what now??


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 31, 2010)

Trick or treat
smell my feet
give me something
sweet to eat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh laugh out
loud my bad


----------



## westicle (Nov 1, 2010)

If you dont

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Nov 1, 2010)

...I don't care...

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't either...


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 1, 2010)

*...*

Woop-D-Woop!

(my 600th post)


----------



## Master™ (Nov 1, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> Woop-D-Woop!
> 
> (my 600th post)

Click to collapse



I smelled your

(My 1,306th Post)


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 1, 2010)

Master™ said:


> I smelled your
> 
> (My 1,306th Post)

Click to collapse



Poop-d-Poop!!!

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 2, 2010)

*...*



user7618 said:


> ...i don't care...

Click to collapse



i like quotes


----------



## Master™ (Nov 2, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> i like quotes

Click to collapse



and you just


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2010)

Master™ said:


> and you just

Click to collapse



proved that by


----------



## user7618 (Nov 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> proved that by

Click to collapse



Quoting my post.



Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Quoting my post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



which I posted


----------



## user7618 (Nov 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> which I posted

Click to collapse



On a bathroom 

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2010)

user7618 said:


> On a bathroom
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



with lots of


----------



## user7618 (Nov 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> with lots of

Click to collapse



Mr. Hankey spots

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## ndeewolfwood (Nov 2, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Mr. Hankey spots
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



according to the


----------



## user7618 (Nov 2, 2010)

Police officer's report

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## ndeewolfwood (Nov 2, 2010)

who was burn


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 3, 2010)

toot it and boot it

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Nov 3, 2010)

Three words only....

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 3, 2010)

using commonsense please

good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 3, 2010)

I bomb atomically

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 3, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> I bomb atomically
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And slaughter meticulously

Sent from my pimp ass aospMOD.


----------



## user7618 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fine frozen fiends 

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 4, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Fine frozen fiends
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



and scary things

Sent from my pimp ass aospMOD.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just pooped


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> I just pooped

Click to collapse



In a scoop

Sent from my pimp ass aospMOD.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

a banana split


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 4, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> In a scoop
> 
> Sent from my pimp ass aospMOD.

Click to collapse



While being recorded


----------



## westicle (Nov 4, 2010)

Taking a....

....bath

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Nov 4, 2010)

In the river 

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 4, 2010)

user7618 said:


> In the river
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



at Willy Wonka's

sent from the red dead hero.


----------



## settlethestorm (Nov 4, 2010)

Child molestation lab 

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using XDA App


----------



## Pandabanana (Nov 4, 2010)

while eating banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2010)

Pandabanana said:


> while eating banana

Click to collapse



While being recorded 


(loop )


----------



## user7618 (Nov 4, 2010)

Live or Memorex?

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## ahager88 (Nov 4, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Live or Memorex?
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Some kinda spandex

sent from the red dead hero.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

with Hugh Heffner


----------



## user7618 (Nov 4, 2010)

...and Winston Churchill

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 6, 2010)

boom boom pow

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 6, 2010)

chilli was served

good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## user7618 (Nov 6, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> chilli was served
> 
> good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.

Click to collapse



With fruit salad

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 6, 2010)

user7618 said:


> With fruit salad
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



And vodka


10characters


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 26, 2010)

didnt know and vodka was three words

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Long time visiting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2010)

his nan, Who....


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good night amigos


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Good night amigos

Click to collapse



Buenos Noches mi Amigo
(Is that right? )

Good night my friend 


Then the alligator...


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Buenos Noches mi Amigo
> (Is that right? )
> 
> Good night my friend
> ...

Click to collapse



More than 3words.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> More than 3words.

Click to collapse



The second part...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

was the only...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

relivant part and...


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> relivant part and...

Click to collapse



Full of Nonsense


----------



## vetvito (Nov 28, 2010)

Story is lost

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtone (Nov 29, 2010)

Omg the end!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Es correcto MacaronyMax


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 29, 2010)

vetvito said:


> Story is lost
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



280 pages ago...


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> 280 pages ago...

Click to collapse



Smaller than Harry Potter...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 29, 2010)

shr said:


> Smaller than Harry Potter...

Click to collapse



Three words only


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Three words only

Click to collapse



Said the large..


----------



## vetvito (Nov 29, 2010)

Man at Walmart


----------



## cashyftw (Nov 29, 2010)

While he decided


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Vacations are coming!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Vacations are coming!

Click to collapse



So the man


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes in deed!


----------



## vetvito (Nov 30, 2010)

I can afford


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

vetvito said:


> I can afford

Click to collapse



That's bad indeed!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 30, 2010)

A PS3 sale


----------



## vetvito (Nov 30, 2010)

Is going on


----------



## kio.old.sql (Nov 30, 2010)

at the market


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

Inside XDA Developers


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Inside XDA Developers

Click to collapse



if only I........


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> if only I........

Click to collapse



What if you???


----------



## a-k-t-w (Dec 1, 2010)

Decided you don't


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 1, 2010)

want to take


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just buyed DesireZ!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Just buyed DesireZ!!!

Click to collapse



I want One!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(I really do want one so badly )


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Just buyed DesireZ!!!

Click to collapse



Put some pics!


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Put some pics!

Click to collapse



G2 is bettar!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> G2 is bettar!

Click to collapse



I need pics.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> G2 is bettar!

Click to collapse



it is not


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> it is not

Click to collapse



True its not.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

There you go


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> True its not.

Click to collapse



phones are ~same!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> There you go

Click to collapse



The real Device


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

will after lunch.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> will after lunch.

Click to collapse



Google images = good


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Google images = good

Click to collapse



Not your hand =P


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Soon as arrives



shr said:


> Put some pics!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Soon as arrives

Click to collapse



I am jealous


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats my hand...


----------



## Crusher16 (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Thats my hand...

Click to collapse



No its not.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have...


Matte screen portector?...


It is nice  ...


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do you have...
> 
> 
> Matte screen portector?...
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it is...

matte screen protector...

from t-mobile retail.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> yes it is...
> 
> matte screen protector...
> 
> from t-mobile retail.

Click to collapse



Awesome  May I....


Ask what launcher...

You are using..

Too  Thank you


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

its launcherpro plus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> its launcherpro plus

Click to collapse



Theme then lol


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Theme then lol

Click to collapse




</game>

i dont remember the name of the icons but their on a post in the android theming  section... ill find it when i get off work later... the theme for LPP is one of the ones available on Ultralinx's dropbox account.


<game>

that enough info?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes thank you


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

new game, yes?

here we go.

There once was...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

a Smelly dolphin


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 2, 2010)

I love XDA


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

shr said:


> I love XDA

Click to collapse



you broke it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> why would u put a pic of yourself in here..are you trying to pick up women here..last time i looked this was called xda and not facebook
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



So that he's not hiding behind a red android avatar, 


He just want's to show who he is, It's allowed you know 
Plus you're new to o.topic, check out the thread dedicated to posting your pic lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Only three words!!!


----------



## jmollabi (Dec 16, 2010)

the g2 aint nothing compared to my evo

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> why are you sticking up for your boyfriend
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse






jmollabi said:


> and who says im talking about him macaroni..mind your own business idiot
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





jmollabi said:


> the g2 aint nothing compared to my evo
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Chill pill duude.. 



(And just saayinn..
1. Im not sticking up for my what you call boyfriend (Im straight), 
2. I'm not an idiot... Unlike what I can see from you, I can spell.
3. I don't know what your on about a g2 for 
4. A lot says you're talking about him, seeing you posted after him, and he seems to be the only person with his real face as his profile picture. 
)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> both of u can kiss my ass
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Both of who???


(And no thanks btw)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> u n xda
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh okay, The...


(Back with the story then )


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 16, 2010)

worst farts are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

the quiet ones..


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

that kill everyone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

because it's bad....


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

and smells like...



time to take care of business.



jmollabi said:


> why would u put a pic of yourself in here..are you trying to pick up women here..last time i looked this was called xda and not facebook
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



LMAO why the eff not??? ok, lets see what sarcastic response i can come up with here... umm, so that *****es like you be jealous.



jmollabi said:


> why are you sticking up for your boyfriend
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ive got a gf foo, and a kid... dont try and apply your wet fantasies to other peoples lives, doesnt work.



jmollabi said:


> and who says im talking about him macaroni..mind your own business idiot
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



CHRIST if MM is an idiot, this world is doomed to eat its own **** for eternity.



jmollabi said:


> the g2 aint nothing compared to my evo
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



who the eff cares? you ever own a g2 much less actually get your hands on one? PROBABLY NOT. please, spare us from reading your highly un-intellectual comments and just NOT post any more. kthxbai.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

those ****ty underwear


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

your grandmother uses...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

when she's sewing


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 16, 2010)

oven mits for

good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

the old soggy...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

pet dog potty


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

that has ALOT...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

delicious bird food


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

Nexus S sucks


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

a freaking large


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

dog attacked me


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

dogs hate me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

they love my...


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> they love my...

Click to collapse



oh my lord Jk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Diamond_Dwag went to


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Diamond_Dwag went to

Click to collapse



follow orb round....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

but forgot covering


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Edit: doesn't matter. His posts were deleted,  thanks to which ever mod did that 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like I said before....
> 
> 
> Chill pill dude...  There's a time and a place for your anger,  and that place is iPhone-developers
> ...

Click to collapse



he forgot to


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 16, 2010)

act his age


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

and played with


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

an electrical outlet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> an electrical outlet

Click to collapse



Whilst high on...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

a long ladder


----------



## Product F(RED) (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whilst high on...

Click to collapse



RARs and ZIPs...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

they didn't quit

Dickwad...


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 16, 2010)

silence always wins


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

I see combo breakers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I see combo breakers

Click to collapse



And that was a beauty


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

that was undressed...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

but covered with


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

nothing but strings...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

that-are called G


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

and her name...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

was simply your


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

most beautiful dream...


----------



## westicle (Dec 17, 2010)

All covered in cheese

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

burgers and fries


----------



## emilya (Dec 17, 2010)

in a forest


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

where animals crap


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

while Husam faps


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> while Husam faps

Click to collapse



over sakai4eva then....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

while MacaronyMax stares...

p/s: we need more character developement


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> while MacaronyMax stares...
> 
> p/s: we need more character developement

Click to collapse



into the darkness


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> into the darkness

Click to collapse



of his mom's...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

p..... 

Pocket, thats when


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> p.....
> 
> Pocket, thats when

Click to collapse



sakai4eva jumps in


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva jumps in

Click to collapse



and defeats the


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

giant trolling troll...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> giant trolling troll...

Click to collapse



Who's nickname is..


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 17, 2010)

Osama bin Laden


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Osama bin Laden

Click to collapse



the child chaser


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> the child chaser

Click to collapse



and phone molester


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> and phone molester

Click to collapse



who also likes


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 17, 2010)

to chase MacaronyMax


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

into dark corners...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> into dark corners...

Click to collapse



and then have...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> and then have...

Click to collapse



bacon for breakfast...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> bacon for breakfast...

Click to collapse



along with some


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> along with some

Click to collapse



Macaroni and cheese


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

and blood sausage...


----------



## SharpIS03 (Dec 17, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> and blood sausage...

Click to collapse



and downed that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

SharpIS03 said:


> and downed that

Click to collapse



pint of milk


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> pint of milk

Click to collapse



and vodka bottle...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> and vodka bottle...

Click to collapse



mixed with sewer....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> mixed with sewer....

Click to collapse



which tastes better...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> which tastes better...

Click to collapse



than toilet water....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

considering vodka's ingredients


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 17, 2010)

which include ****


----------



## westicle (Dec 17, 2010)

Like fermented potatoes

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 17, 2010)

baked in barf


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> baked in barf

Click to collapse



and rolled in...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> and rolled in...

Click to collapse



dead phones that...


----------



## westicle (Dec 17, 2010)

Have leaky batteries

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

And shattered displays...

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 18, 2010)

called iPhone 4...


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> called iPhone 4...

Click to collapse



...that has everyone...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

pissing on it


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> pissing on it

Click to collapse



... until it starts ...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

to smoke like


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

a fkin hippie...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 18, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> a fkin hippie...

Click to collapse



on crystal meth


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> on crystal meth

Click to collapse



There is a Youtube button in the 'newreply.php.'

Otherwise, you can use this code:


```
[media=youtube]Xzocvh60xBU[/media]
```


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

three word story


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> three word story

Click to collapse



(oops)



sakai4eva said:


> on crystal meth

Click to collapse



...while taking a...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

a chop suey


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

... To the left...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

and to-the right


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

To the center?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

To the top


----------



## westicle (Dec 18, 2010)

Of the bottom

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

of three pigs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

and a wolf


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

that eats clowns


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

bacause its funny


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

when it vomits


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 18, 2010)

horrible Metallica music


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

Isn't that horrible...

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

and very cool


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

..That when it..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

Contains kick-ass drum-solo


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

...that makes your...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

ear drum explode


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Dec 18, 2010)

And your ass...

Sent from my EVO's 4G  You?........I thought so


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

bleed like hell?


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

And then your...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

head starts banging


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

...while you light...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

some weed and *wistle*


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

take a deep...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

breath thinking about


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

... all of the...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

hot girls out-there


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

who will never...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

ignore you when


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

you rock out..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

and go out


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

... to the nearest...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

gun shop to


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

take all of..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

your haters hardcore


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

and make them..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

beg for mercy


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

With bullets of...

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## user7618 (Dec 18, 2010)

old stale bagels

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

Which will kill...


----------



## user7618 (Dec 18, 2010)

fishing boat captains...

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Asadullah (Dec 18, 2010)

Who like to

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 18, 2010)

Asadullah said:


> Who like to
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



eat cold bacon


----------



## Asadullah (Dec 19, 2010)

In the nude

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Asadullah said:


> In the nude
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



whilst watching some


(Damn, this story is getting a bit weird. eating cold bacon in the nude whilst watching some... Wow)


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 19, 2010)

dogs do it


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> dogs do it

Click to collapse



with twelve cats


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> with twelve cats

Click to collapse



and three hamsters


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 19, 2010)

All on fire

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone called 911

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 19, 2010)

When they heard..


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

an ice-cream truck...


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 19, 2010)

with a pedofile...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

wearing a clown-suit


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 19, 2010)

Eating a pickle... 

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 19, 2010)

I´m on vacations!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I´m on vacations!!!

Click to collapse



banned because random


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

idiot just banned

(man hot girls will never ignore you and kill ur haters hardcore every man's dreem, lol )


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> idiot just banned
> 
> (man hot girls will never ignore you and kill ur haters hardcore every man's dreem, lol )

Click to collapse



some dude who


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> some dude who

Click to collapse



masturbated while watching...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> masturbated while watching...

Click to collapse



three old men


----------



## Master™ (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> three old men

Click to collapse



high five the


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

Master™ said:


> high five the

Click to collapse



Octopus of Doom

(wait, shouldn't that be high eight?)


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Octopus of Doom
> 
> (wait, shouldn't that be high eight?)

Click to collapse



who has five

(fix the mistake yoou made)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> who has five
> 
> (fix the mistake yoou made)

Click to collapse



henchmen. Then they

(Nah, let's leave it as it is. A good narrative is hard to find)


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> henchmen. Then they
> 
> (Nah, let's leave it as it is. A good narrative is hard to find)

Click to collapse



had a good

D)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

smiley between ()


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> smiley between ()

Click to collapse



The problem is?

(Still 3 words )


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

there was none

() is a word


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> there was none
> 
> () is a word

Click to collapse



beer to drink


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> there was none
> 
> () is a word

Click to collapse



So you hated

(3 words is bad sometimes)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> So you hated
> 
> (3 words is bad sometimes)

Click to collapse



CCCCCC Combo Breaker!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

ccombo breaker two!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> ccombo breaker two!

Click to collapse



ccccombo-breaker the cccombo!


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

said dan as


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> said dan as

Click to collapse



JimJam saved us...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> JimJam saved us...

Click to collapse



from the farts




JimJam707 said:


> said dan as

Click to collapse



OMG YOU LIVE!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

that has sweet-smell???


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> that has sweet-smell???

Click to collapse



because Dan ate


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> because Dan ate

Click to collapse



and drank BlackXS


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> and drank BlackXS

Click to collapse



which tasted like


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

blended cat poo


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

on-top of macaroni


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 19, 2010)

...all covered with...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> ...all covered with...

Click to collapse



white chocolate sauce.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> ...all covered with...

Click to collapse



Bits from husam 
who was pissed 
on by a cow 

(hehe )


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

called dan wilson
(hehehe sorry dan )


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> called dan wilson
> (hehehe sorry dan )

Click to collapse



who ate JimJam707

(This failed (the above))


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

and then realised


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> and then realised

Click to collapse



that Jamie tasted
like green carrots.


----------



## blakemoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Simplify that thought


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

blakemoo said:


> Simplify that thought

Click to collapse



into equal pieces


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

then burn each


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> then burn each

Click to collapse



into smaller pieces


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 19, 2010)

and then take..


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> and then take..

Click to collapse



twelve large purple


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

carrots and children


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2010)

That were eaten

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Babydoll25 said:


> That were eaten
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



once baked with


----------



## n3n00 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheese and ham...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

n3n00 said:


> Cheese and ham...

Click to collapse



flavored green oranges.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

On top of 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 19, 2010)

the neighbor's wall


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> the neighbor's wall

Click to collapse



which is very


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

flamable as I


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> flamable as I

Click to collapse



couldn't use MSN


----------



## user7618 (Dec 19, 2010)

Because of google

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

user7618 said:


> Because of google
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Spamming me with...


----------



## mxcoldhit (Dec 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Spamming me with...

Click to collapse



rabid kittens and

Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

mxcoldhit said:


> rabid kittens and
> 
> Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/

Click to collapse



super speed turtles...


----------



## user7618 (Dec 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> super speed turtles...

Click to collapse



that were high...

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

user7618 said:


> that were high...
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



on Mountian dew Whilst


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sucking some big


----------



## user7618 (Dec 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> sucking some big

Click to collapse



toes on a

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

user7618 said:


> toes on a
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



fat chick. Then,


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 20, 2010)

She erupted, christ

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

johndub71 said:


> She erupted, christ
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



-mas being round


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

while making miracles


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

with her large,...


----------



## user7618 (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> with her large,...

Click to collapse



floppy mounds of

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## twiz0r (Dec 20, 2010)

Jello bra straps

Swyped from my dark and cyanogenized EVO


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

largely salivating with


----------



## user7618 (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> largely salivating with

Click to collapse



tasty chicken gravy

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> with her large,...

Click to collapse



voluptuous, well shaped...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

as pretty cool


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 20, 2010)

with no sleep


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

until you die


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 20, 2010)

and explode elegantly


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> and explode elegantly

Click to collapse



with glittery magic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2010)

Sparkling beautifully whilst

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sparkling beautifully whilst
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



Steve Jobs introduces...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

the iToilet with


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> the iToilet with

Click to collapse



no iOS multitasking!!!!


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 20, 2010)

but thats good


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

for nothing ever

(because you cant flush and sh** at the same time)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> for nothing ever
> 
> (because you cant flush and sh** at the same time)

Click to collapse



but drowning hippies...


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 20, 2010)

and flushing istuff


----------



## user7618 (Dec 20, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> and flushing istuff

Click to collapse



like the iTurd

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 20, 2010)

...then you notice...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 20, 2010)

You are sleeping


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

On my vacations


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

to sleep-with the-fishes


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 20, 2010)

under the sea


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

*sings along* 
.. under da sea...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

under da seaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayayayayaeaahhaa'


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 21, 2010)

under the sky


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

...While we devotin'...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> ...While we devotin'...

Click to collapse



our tarnished souls...


----------



## user7618 (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> our tarnished souls...

Click to collapse



To pimpin'-n-devvin'

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama is back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Purple Drama Llama is back

Click to collapse



I know it's

Aweome, I hope....


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

... he once again ...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 21, 2010)

pulls some strings


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> pulls some strings

Click to collapse



called G-stings on


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have
Any socks on.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> I don't have
> Any socks on.

Click to collapse



Cccccc combo breaker!


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually I lied.
They are on.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> Actually I lied.
> They are on.

Click to collapse



But not off.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> But not off.

Click to collapse



In eclipsex's mouth


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> In eclipsex's mouth

Click to collapse



spurts for classic...


----------



## Moh_Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Candy from the...

Sent from the corner.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

big toe shop


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

where they sold...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

sticky lemon flavored....


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 21, 2010)

raw egg crackers...


----------



## user7618 (Dec 21, 2010)

and smelly cheese

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

user7618 said:


> and smelly cheese
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Which wasn't Macaroni-Chesee


----------



## mxcoldhit (Dec 21, 2010)

When suddenly they

Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

Ate up MacaronyMax!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Ate up MacaronyMax!

Click to collapse



lol 


then for desert


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ate a purple Llama


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

Who was causing
some drama  .... That's..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

made people cry
and-gave them trauma


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> made people cry
> and-gave them trauma

Click to collapse



a-crying for mama


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

which was bla-bla


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> which was bla-bla

Click to collapse



but then, ah-ha!

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

(sorry, broke my own rules on one set of three words per post)


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Dec 22, 2010)

And then ate
a big ol'
mid night snack
during the holiday
that we call
PEE KA CHU!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> And then ate
> a big ol'
> mid night snack
> during the holiday
> ...

Click to collapse



while G1 yelled

"I can moo!!!"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

like a duck!


----------



## user7618 (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> like a duck!

Click to collapse



or a tiger

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

user7618 said:


> or a tiger
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



that's on crystal...


----------



## mxcoldhit (Dec 22, 2010)

Choking on a

Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

piece of pie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

that fell from


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax's left ear


----------



## user7618 (Dec 22, 2010)

,the hairy one

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

user7618 said:


> ,the hairy one
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



(lol)

with earwax spilling....


----------



## user7618 (Dec 22, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> (lol)
> 
> with earwax spilling....

Click to collapse



And almost filling...

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

user7618's mouth  Thats....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

his $45,000,000 mansion


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 22, 2010)

Then his large...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

yet very scary....


----------



## user7618 (Dec 22, 2010)

Purple llama toothbrush

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 22, 2010)

Went to his

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Went to his
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



planet called Uranus...


----------



## westicle (Dec 22, 2010)

To find klingons

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## anglelababy (Dec 22, 2010)

He loves her


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

anglelababy said:


> He loves her

Click to collapse



cccccc combo breaker!

(I can't believe I had to do this again)


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

But then he


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

pontomedon said:


> But then he

Click to collapse



redeemed himself by...


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

... having a BigMac ...


----------



## Appogee (Dec 22, 2010)

With some fries

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Living with marilyn manson
sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

and a coke.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

pontomedon said:


> and a coke.

Click to collapse



We had bacon...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Living with marilyn manson *(ah-em, 4 words here) *

Click to collapse



with some guy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

Who liked alot


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

a purple llama


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 22, 2010)

to which he


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

twitched like banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> twitched like banana

Click to collapse



,Husam liked this..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 22, 2010)

y los macarrones


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

macarony called max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

he is awesome


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 22, 2010)

only in iphone-developers


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

cuz iphone sux


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

(haaha )

android off all


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

but winmo is-better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

at bj's cuz...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

he ate squirrells.....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 22, 2010)

and purple Llamas


----------



## user7618 (Dec 23, 2010)

And drank lotsa

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## chopper the dog (Dec 23, 2010)

swish and smoked


----------



## user7618 (Dec 23, 2010)

some banana peels

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

with some crusty....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> with some crusty....

Click to collapse



pink (!) llama pie...


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

Covered. In alot 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

of really yummy....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> of really yummy....

Click to collapse



thermal copy ink...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

which was MacaronyMax's


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

left testicle's juice...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

which a person....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> which a person....

Click to collapse



-able HR consultant...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

just happened to...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> just happened to...

Click to collapse



lift up her...


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 23, 2010)

To his mangina

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> To his mangina
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



flavoured candy bar...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 23, 2010)

And started to

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Spray farts, everywhere!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 23, 2010)

Because he had

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

eaten alot of


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

mexican food previous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Eaten mexican food
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ninja'd

which made him


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> ninja'd
> 
> which made him

Click to collapse



Ninja edit. 

Explode all over

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

to queef massively...

(to my amazement, 3 additional posts that I've never seen above mine and it still made sense)


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Queen of


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tunak Tunak Tun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> The Queen of

Click to collapse



Queeftologism, Crown of


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

which ended up


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dancing to the


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Dancing to the

Click to collapse



tune of billions!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cows mooing like


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

(cows mooing like) fat smelly socks




M_T_M said:


> Keep the innuendo and "mother" references to a minimum, please...first and only warning..

Click to collapse



That wasn't 3 words. You are now banned from this thread


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 23, 2010)

That had a

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

used for 100-years


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> That had a
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> used for 100-years

Click to collapse



Erm whut?

ummmmm

big toe hole?


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 23, 2010)

after the TSA


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> after the TSA

Click to collapse



squeezed his hairy


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

used them as-condom


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> used them as-condom

Click to collapse



FAAAAAAIL! I beat-you.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

stop posting too-fast


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> squeezed his hairy

Click to collapse



balls - like this


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> stop posting too-fast

Click to collapse



NEEVVVAAA!!! Is posting with-hyphens-legal-in-this-thread?



rr5678 said:


> balls - like this

Click to collapse



WIN INNA BUKKET!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

yes ten char


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> yes ten char

Click to collapse



Nice. There once-was-a-man-who-decided-that-he-would-work-for-the-TSA-so-he-could-grope-people-FULLSTOP-He-then-learned-that-it-was-men-he-was-groping-and-not-woman-FULLSTOP-He-enjoyed-it-though-so-kept-the-job.

End story; next please.

It doesn't work with hyphens.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

idiot hhh ffff


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Yesterday some potato...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

fell on the-floor


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

and found some...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

annoying oranges talking


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

to a bowl...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

when a knife

stupid time limit


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

I be confused...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

watch annoying-orange on-youtube


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> watch annoying-orange on-youtube

Click to collapse



okay but then....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

A sasquatch came


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

and ate the


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Last bananna, dammit!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

I wanted that


----------



## user7618 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banana for dinner

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

or for later


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

At the nightclub


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tearin' it up


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

but it twitche


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> but it twitche

Click to collapse



d like a  (10 char)


----------



## user7618 (Dec 23, 2010)

crackhead in withdraw

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

user7618 said:


> crackhead in withdraw
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



-ing money from


----------



## MJP_UK (Dec 24, 2010)

their kiddies piggybank


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 24, 2010)

MJP_UK said:


> their kiddies piggybank

Click to collapse



which turned out...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

tobe a llamabank


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> tobe a llamabank

Click to collapse



full of many...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 24, 2010)

llamas just sitting


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 24, 2010)

on a bunch....


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

Of huge round

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 24, 2010)

... and also rubbery ...


----------



## Appogee (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Dancing to the

Click to collapse



This is like two stories now -_-

Cheery nutcracker music

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 24, 2010)

Appogee said:


> Cheery nutcracker music

Click to collapse



Which made me..


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 24, 2010)

feel like crackin'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> feel like crackin'

Click to collapse



open an egg.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

On a llama 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

rode a lion


----------



## Appogee (Dec 24, 2010)

To train for

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

Appogee said:


> To train for
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



the next Paralympics


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> the next Paralympics

Click to collapse



while eating yellow


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> while eating yellow

Click to collapse



smelling cakes from


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

japan called jdsyhilak'f


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

sum ting wong


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

which was poisoned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

by a huge...


----------



## gcng (Dec 24, 2010)

Priest in cassock

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

of a pub
10char.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> of a pub
> 10char.

Click to collapse



somewhere in Ireland


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> somewhere in Ireland

Click to collapse



where a leprachaun


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> where a leprachaun

Click to collapse



sofa king small


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 24, 2010)

picked up a


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

grenade without a


----------



## ayyu3m (Dec 24, 2010)

pin to simlock


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

ayyu3m said:


> pin to simlock

Click to collapse



an iFart 4...


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

that was always


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> that was always

Click to collapse



unable to make


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

cups of tea


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

or eat crumpets


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

or do other
stereotypical english things


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

With a ginormous


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> or do other
> stereotypical english things

Click to collapse



which includes queefing,


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> which includes queefing,

Click to collapse



talking all posh


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> talking all posh

Click to collapse



about horse riding...


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

but english people


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> but english people

Click to collapse



actually prefer goats...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

because they have...


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 24, 2010)

uncircumcised private members......


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2010)

of the cia


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

and the FBI


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

they're both awful


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2010)

unlike the xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

husam666 said:


> unlike the xda

Click to collapse



and the iPD


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

or nazi moderators


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2010)

not wearing gray


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

or grey as


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats huge signature


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

the jealous orb


----------



## Simon_WM (Dec 24, 2010)

was gutted and,

decided to get,

revenge by create,

a huge carbord,

cut out of ,

himself and put,

it on xda-dev,

portal, happy xmas =]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

I then loled

at the card

that was on the

portal, is that 

sad that I

understood it instantly


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I then loled
> 
> at the card
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

likes the huge


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

big fat juicy


----------



## user7618 (Dec 24, 2010)

Deep-fried, southern-style, earthworms

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!

Click to collapse



And to all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 25, 2010)

, happy new year


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 25, 2010)

To my mother

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 25, 2010)

Restt in peace

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 25, 2010)

on the beach...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

Of pain-and sorrow


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 25, 2010)

decided to kill


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

all pandas in-the-world


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 25, 2010)

you joker, Panda's


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

are endangered species


----------



## Appogee (Dec 25, 2010)

That eat bamboo

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 25, 2010)

While looking at

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Dec 26, 2010)

What's been Happening?


----------



## user7618 (Dec 26, 2010)

lonely Chinese mountians


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 26, 2010)

user7618 said:


> lonely Chinese mountians

Click to collapse



nestled deep within


----------



## glen_e (Dec 26, 2010)

*i like apples.*


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 26, 2010)

glen_e said:


> *i like apples.*

Click to collapse



But pandas taste-better


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> But pandas taste-better

Click to collapse



with honey on


----------



## JRDroid (Dec 26, 2010)

Their large mamories

Sent from my Nook Color via XDA app


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

And whip cream 


JRDroid said:


> Their large mamories
> 
> Sent from my Nook Color via XDA app

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 26, 2010)

Which is why

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 26, 2010)

They're amazingly awesome!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2010)

Like me, MacaronyMax


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 26, 2010)

who did not


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> who did not

Click to collapse



bleach his anus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

unlike sakai4 eva


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> unlike sakai4 eva

Click to collapse



's Facebook comments


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

About his photo


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> About his photo

Click to collapse



of an overweight


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

fat a** girl


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> fat a** girl

Click to collapse



who dressed up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2010)

in curtians, which


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

looks like thongs


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> looks like thongs

Click to collapse



from husam's nightmares...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

...........


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2010)

Ignore this


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> and sakai4eva fantasies

Click to collapse



About husam666's pineapple

Edited mate : )



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

In a bikini



Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Moh_Jay (Dec 26, 2010)

Out of shape...

Signatures are fancy.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

Moh_Jay said:


> Out of shape...
> 
> Signatures are fancy.

Click to collapse



looking for doughnut's


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

with free coke


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 26, 2010)

and diet pepsi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2010)

Along with Fanta




Max. (Desire z)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 26, 2010)

what a signature!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

with a sucker


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> with a sucker

Click to collapse



In her huge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> In her huge
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse


*
Watch your language*


*MOD EDIT:*


----------



## Appogee (Dec 26, 2010)

Fat chubby hands

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

and a porkchop

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> and a porkchop
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



ready for a


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> ready for a

Click to collapse



proper mauling by

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> proper mauling by
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



MacaronyMax  and his


----------



## galaxys (Dec 27, 2010)

this place rocks


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> MacaronyMax  and his

Click to collapse



Lovely purple shirt


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Lovely purple shirt

Click to collapse



, not forgetting his...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> , not forgetting his...

Click to collapse



other purple thing


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> other purple thing

Click to collapse



, I mean thong,


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> other purple thing

Click to collapse



the drama llama


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> the drama llama

Click to collapse



who kidnapped the


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> who kidnapped the

Click to collapse



the T.C.P from-IP


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> the T.C.P from-IP

Click to collapse



And the tubes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

from Coldskiesfullofblue's head


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> from Coldskiesfullofblue's head

Click to collapse



That are full

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> That are full
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



of Virology Journals


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> of Virology Journals

Click to collapse



But still sound


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 27, 2010)

Makes the night

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Makes the night
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



chirp with reflubamtories


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> chirp with reflubamtories

Click to collapse



and then what?


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

We baked cookies

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> We baked cookies
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



then we ate


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> then we ate

Click to collapse



gingerbread because its...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> gingerbread because its...

Click to collapse



Not much better


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Not much better

Click to collapse



better than froyo


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

is an opinion

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> is an opinion
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



but its true


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> but its true

Click to collapse



True true true


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> True true true

Click to collapse



yes yes yes


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

but then, no.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> but then, no.

Click to collapse



Anyway, jellybeans are


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Anyway, jellybeans are

Click to collapse



for retards like


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> for retards like

Click to collapse



Sakai4eva, thats all


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sakai4eva, thats all

Click to collapse



a horrid misconception,


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> a horrid misconception,

Click to collapse



He's way dumber-than-expected

Edit: No real offense just making the story rich.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva  no offense


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

a big fat

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

loser like Coldskiesfullofblue (no offense)


----------



## Moh_Jay (Dec 27, 2010)

Who can't take...

Signatures are fancy.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

a joke like


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> a joke like

Click to collapse



13rd old T.C.P


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> 13rd old T.C.P

Click to collapse



who is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> who is awesome

Click to collapse



To 12yr-old girls


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> To 12yr-old girls

Click to collapse



and Coldskiesfullofblue  wife

no offense just making this better


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and Coldskiesfullofblue  wife
> 
> no offense just making this better

Click to collapse



That doesn't exist


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> That doesn't exist

Click to collapse



o but she

10 char


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> o but she
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Is a babymamma


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Is a babymamma

Click to collapse



And lovechild to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> And lovechild to
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Which only took


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> And lovechild to
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



avgjoegeek who is


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> avgjoegeek who is

Click to collapse



Way older than-13


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Way older than-13

Click to collapse



damn you Coldskiesfullofblue


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> damn you Coldskiesfullofblue

Click to collapse



Stop being douchy


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Stop being douchy

Click to collapse



ok im sorry


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> ok im sorry

Click to collapse



No its a reply. 3 words haha


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> No its a reply. 3 words haha

Click to collapse



i no, ok(1) im(2) sorry(3)

was goin along

back to the subject ...

so how was....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> i no, ok(1) im(2) sorry(3)
> 
> was goin along
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your 13th birthday


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

it was ok

10 char....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> it was ok
> 
> 10 char....

Click to collapse



Aside from the


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

clowns and pinata


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> clowns and pinata

Click to collapse



They were scary


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

and tried to


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and tried to

Click to collapse



Kill my friends


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Also he tried 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Kill my friends

Click to collapse



Who were zombies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

And liked to

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And liked to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dance to thriller


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

And grab his 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And grab his
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Red jacket whoaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

That he got 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Red jacket whoaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> That he got
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



From the goodwill


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> From the goodwill

Click to collapse



of Count McDermatologica


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> of Count McDermatologica

Click to collapse



The mcdonalds dermatologist


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> The mcdonalds dermatologist

Click to collapse



who has acne...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> who has acne...

Click to collapse



And large red


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And large red

Click to collapse



Volkswagen minivan that...


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

Was driven by

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

the great stig
(for all you unfamiliar with the topgear series [uk version])

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

Who then died

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

after the crash

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

with an elephant


----------



## skye9342 (Dec 27, 2010)

The world cries

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

skye9342 said:


> The world cries
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



"Something, something, something!"


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

Darkside! It's a

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

PANDA! Will it

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

attack us! Oh

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Appogee said:


> attack us! Oh
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



the stoopid combo-breakers...


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> the stoopid combo-breakers...

Click to collapse



Noo! I will-save-you! 



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Noo! I will-save-you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



With my Mighty-Blade


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> With my Mighty-Blade

Click to collapse



Can I borrow-please?

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Can I borrow-please?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



IN YOUR GUTS!!! *stabby*


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

So you killed

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> So you killed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



an evil panda


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> an evil panda

Click to collapse



I'm an angel-Panda!


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> I'm an angel-Panda!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



but still dead.


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

Traitor! I shall

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

give you poptarts


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

For letting my

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

500th-post be posted!


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> 500th-post be posted!

Click to collapse



From 499-500... now *Submit*


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

You go, zombie-panda!


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

user7618 said:


> You go, zombie-panda!

Click to collapse



Cheers pal, Anyways (501!)


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 27, 2010)

keep posting like


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

That and get

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> That and get
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



To 10,000 before


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

I go to

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

the toilet which...


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

Is overflowing because

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

I ate cheese

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 27, 2010)

with some bread


----------



## user7618 (Dec 27, 2010)

and a burrito

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

which was new


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 27, 2010)

from taco bell


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> from taco bell

Click to collapse



The dollar menu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

For $1.50 <- Madness!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

someone change the_subject


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> someone change the_subject

Click to collapse



to pink unicorns....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

what question mark


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

? <- that one!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

that looks like


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> that looks like

Click to collapse



Taco Bell spray-fart


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

or inverted Â¿


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> or inverted Â¿

Click to collapse



and that looks

like an inverted

?Â pǝʇɹǝʌuı ɹo


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> and that looks
> 
> like an inverted
> 
> ?Â pǝʇɹǝʌuı ɹo

Click to collapse



Which actually means


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

an ollie kick-flip

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

Appogee said:


> an ollie kick-flip
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wait, 360° turndown


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

without the-waiting part


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> without the-waiting part

Click to collapse



To watch Danny-Macaskill


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 27, 2010)

Do naughty things

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 27, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Do naughty things
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



With someone's mom

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

And a dad 





DDiaz007 said:


> With someone's mom
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And a dad
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Such as MacaronyMax


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 27, 2010)

and his dog


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> and his dog

Click to collapse



Love being British


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

Because being British...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because being British...

Click to collapse



Is good ****


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 27, 2010)

and can make


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

You go straight 





Smartenup said:


> and can make

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Appogee (Dec 27, 2010)

who like doing

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Appogee said:


> who like doing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Things that are

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Things that are
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Naughty and nice!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

like sugar and (Spice )


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> like sugar and (Spice )

Click to collapse



and salty seamen...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> and salty seamen...

Click to collapse



ewwww!!! Ewwwww!!!! Ewwwww!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> and salty seamen...

Click to collapse



In a boat 

Edit: LmaO! @ CSFOB


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> In a boat
> 
> Edit: LmaO! @ CSFOB

Click to collapse



In his closet


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> In his closet

Click to collapse



hunting Miami chicks...


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 28, 2010)

In detroit michigan

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Then he went 





Alanrocks15 said:


> In detroit michigan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

shopping for small


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Purple thongs like 





MacaronyMax said:


> shopping for small

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Purple thongs like
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



The Thong'f Destiny!


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> The Thong'f Destiny!

Click to collapse



But for not

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Doin the bird 





DDiaz007 said:


> But for not
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 28, 2010)

But instead doing

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

The dead dog 





Alanrocks15 said:


> But instead doing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> The dead dog
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



that runs marathons...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

And kills bill 


sakai4eva said:


> that runs marathons...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And kills bill
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



From Volume 2

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

And volume 3 





DDiaz007 said:


> From Volume 2
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And volume 3
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



goes the knob...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> goes the knob...

Click to collapse



For being silly


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> For being silly

Click to collapse



in the Ministry


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Of Sound!  It

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> in the Ministry

Click to collapse



And slapping Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And slapping Jesus

Click to collapse



With a fish


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> With a fish

Click to collapse



called the trout...

*hearken back to the mIRC days*


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> called the trout...
> 
> *hearken back to the mIRC days*

Click to collapse



A good guy


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> A good guy

Click to collapse



goosed the geese...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> goosed the geese...

Click to collapse



Touching them inappropriatly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

Whilst high on......



Max. (Desire z)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Touching them inappropriatly

Click to collapse



for a nun...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whilst high on......
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (Desire z)

Click to collapse



PCP and bad-intentions


----------



## Appogee (Dec 28, 2010)

such as breaking

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

A sheeps ear

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

while using iphone


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> while using iphone

Click to collapse



Which I 'accidently'-bricked  


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Which I 'accidently'-bricked
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



For talking ****


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

To my lion!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> To my lion!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Skeletor will maul


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

talking pure nonsense


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

As always. The

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

panda hits again


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> panda hits again

Click to collapse



Allow that bruv 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Allow that bruv
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



-eriation to continue...


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 28, 2010)

only for a


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Cow with balls

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 28, 2010)

wrapped around the


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Penguin with an

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## skye9342 (Dec 28, 2010)

Eat cup noodles

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

with soda drink


that's what i just ate


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> with soda drink
> 
> 
> that's what i just ate

Click to collapse



That is out



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

of topic =P


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Madness! This is

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

three word story


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Sparta, you're supposed

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Sparta, you're supposed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



To eat cranberry-sauce


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

With honey nipples

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> With honey nipples
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Extra honey nipples


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 28, 2010)

And explore her

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Naughty parts that

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't be mentioned 





!PANDA said:


> Naughty parts that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

xda rules, love'em :/ 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

Somewhere in the

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Somewhere in the
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Off-topic, I saw


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 28, 2010)

a cloistered nun.....


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> a cloistered nun.....

Click to collapse



who is pregnant


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

With my pigoen

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> With my pigoen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



the holy pigeon


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 28, 2010)

So instead he

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Decided to have

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

dinosaur babies who......


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> dinosaur babies who......

Click to collapse



Jesus rode to


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

the awful smelling


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> the awful smelling

Click to collapse



Mcdonalds for SPAM


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 28, 2010)

Mexico but max

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Mexico but max
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Runs from oranges


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Runs from oranges

Click to collapse



Because they plot


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Evil satanic plans


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Evil satanic plans

Click to collapse



Just like bananas!


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Just like bananas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



What's that You-say-panda?


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> What's that You-say-panda?
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pandas are satans


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

worst enemies of-all-time


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 28, 2010)

Just like you (666)

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

!PANDA said:


> Just like you (666)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



teh evil oranges!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

And eviler droids


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

And lovely Macaroni



Max. (Desire z)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

but-the devil max


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

not the vaccuum ...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

gf that suck


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

and do windows


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mobile six-point-x rock


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

way down in

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

My cool ROM


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

Is a very

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 28, 2010)

unstable and buggy


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

But atleast it 





Mr. Clown said:


> unstable and buggy

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 28, 2010)

a child with


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Clown and 


Mr. Clown said:


> a child with

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

Mrs Clown will help


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mrs Clown will help

Click to collapse



herself to get


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> herself to get

Click to collapse



Coffee and tea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

For MacaronyMax, who...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> For MacaronyMax, who...

Click to collapse



hates coffee yet


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> hates coffee yet

Click to collapse



Loves some tea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

with chicken dippers


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> with chicken dippers

Click to collapse



With lotsa beer


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

and greasy fries..


----------



## user7618 (Dec 29, 2010)

that taste yummy

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

user7618 said:


> that taste yummy
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Free heart attack


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

To those that

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> To those that
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



sakai4eva said WTFBBQ?//??/??/?!!111111

*Sorry, missed the thread, needed beauty sleep


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva said WTFBBQ?//??/??/?!!111111
> 
> *Sorry, missed the thread, needed beauty sleep

Click to collapse



BBQ! Im down.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> BBQ! Im down.

Click to collapse



Said the otter...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Said the otter...

Click to collapse



who bought lots...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> who bought lots...

Click to collapse



Of BBQ panda


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Of BBQ panda

Click to collapse



and fired platypus...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> and fired platypus...

Click to collapse



with llama sorbet....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> with llama sorbet....

Click to collapse



For the feast.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> For the feast.

Click to collapse



of GreenPeace Activism...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> of GreenPeace Activism...

Click to collapse



And everyones packing


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

llama fur in...


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> llama fur in...

Click to collapse



all different colors


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> all different colors

Click to collapse



while lemons attacked...


----------



## nolimit78 (Dec 29, 2010)

No! Daddy, no!

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

nolimit78 said:


> No! Daddy, no!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



preambulated the horsefry...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

frog dog parrot....


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

that went rrrfffff


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> that went rrrfffff

Click to collapse



Using all lowercase


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Using all lowercase

Click to collapse



THEN USING UPPERCASE

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

DDiaz007 said:


> THEN USING UPPERCASE
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



All over the-place


----------



## raving_nanza (Dec 29, 2010)

*[angry!! = *need advice* = what would you do?]*

Friend fu#king sister!!

:/


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 29, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> Friend fu#king sister!!
> 
> :/

Click to collapse



What the flubber-nuggets!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Dec 29, 2010)

*FURIOUS!*



			
				DDiaz007 said:
			
		

> What the flubber-nuggets!

Click to collapse



thinking the same :/


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> thinking the same :/

Click to collapse



dirty little thoughts...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> dirty little thoughts...

Click to collapse



I always do


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> I always do

Click to collapse



but do u

10 char


----------



## westicle (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> but do u
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse




Yes I do


Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

westicle said:


> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Scent phrum mie fone!

Click to collapse



said the frog
to the lame
Princess of Gobbledygook

*sorry, couldn't resist de-railing the thread.


----------



## raving_nanza (Dec 29, 2010)

*wanted advice, not a sick joke*

not f#cking funny!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> not f#cking funny!

Click to collapse



screamed the attention-whore

*srsly, what's wrong with you?


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 29, 2010)

Who wanted money

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Who wanted money
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



from her pimp...


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Who is the

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

most sought after


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> most sought after

Click to collapse



Two year old


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

zombie child star


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> zombie child star

Click to collapse



Blow addicted stalker


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

just like mtm


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

who ate husam's


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Favorite xda member-twitch


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> who ate husam's

Click to collapse



immensely tiny, hairy


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> immensely tiny, hairy

Click to collapse



Coconut he brought


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

along with his


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

very tiny peanut


----------



## HD2kty. (Dec 29, 2010)

to use it


..................


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 29, 2010)

HD2kty. said:


> to use it
> 
> 
> ..................

Click to collapse



requires extreme skill


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

from his wife


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

*so click this™...*


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> *so click this™...*

Click to collapse



before we all...
ban the llama


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

for not *Clicking™*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

TRAP^^^^^^^  

lol Ive done this on 3 threads in a row


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

YOU TRICKED ME  Again


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> YOU TRICKED ME  Again

Click to collapse



Thread 6 Ive done this on  [/QUOTE]
*What are you talking about lol*


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> to report it
> 
> loool

Click to collapse



To the authorities


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

like king kong


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

and faithful donkey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

He will play-too


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 29, 2010)

No spamming please


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry Mr.clown, says.. (Max)


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

But we don't 





MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry Mrclown says..

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 29, 2010)

Stop posting ever...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Because we have 





krook6023 said:


> Stop posting ever...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

ran out of


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 29, 2010)

sanity, respect and


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

We are vicious

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

And savages who 





MazinDLX said:


> We are vicious
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

like baby fish


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

And baby dolphins 





MacaronyMax said:


> like baby fish

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And baby dolphins
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



finning with glee


----------



## DDiaz007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> finning with glee

Click to collapse



Which is a
Good show with
Alot of hot-chicks

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

DDiaz007 said:


> Which is a
> Good show with
> Alot of hot-chicks
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That are really

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> That are really
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



cross dressers in


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 29, 2010)

Texas with candy


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

and soda pop


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and soda pop

Click to collapse




With a white-van
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> With a white-van
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



and white gloves


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and white gloves

Click to collapse



You're Michael Jackson!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> You're Michael Jackson!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



shhhh dont tell


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> shhhh dont tell

Click to collapse



He's still alive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> He's still alive
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



be quiet hee-hee


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> be quiet hee-hee

Click to collapse



Owwww! Hee hee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Owwww! Hee hee
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



you are not


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

going to say


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> going to say

Click to collapse



ban the llama


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> ban the llama

Click to collapse



or else my....


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> or else my....

Click to collapse



T.C.P and MacaronyMax


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> T.C.P and MacaronyMax

Click to collapse



will do all...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> will do all...

Click to collapse



they can to


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> they can to

Click to collapse



to stop the....


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> to stop the....

Click to collapse



person who banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> person who banned

Click to collapse



mini-skirts in school!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> mini-skirts in school!

Click to collapse



what!!! when was


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> what!!! when was

Click to collapse



That retard who

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

Posted next...ha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

I see what you did there


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see what you did there

Click to collapse



banned for not

following the rules....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> banned for not
> 
> following the rules....

Click to collapse



I apologise leader...


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I apologise leader...

Click to collapse



For my chicken

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> For my chicken
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



who clucked untimely...


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 30, 2010)

Until it died 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Until it died
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



from Mad-Cow disease...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

And threw up 





sakai4eva said:


> from Mad-Cow disease...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And threw up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



from Mad-cow Disease

*bit of a re-cursor there...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> from Mad-cow Disease
> 
> *bit of a re-cursor there...

Click to collapse



then he/she went


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> then he/she went

Click to collapse



merrily on to


----------



## skye9342 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> merrily on to

Click to collapse



A beautiful hotel

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

skye9342 said:


> A beautiful hotel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



and raped the


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and raped the

Click to collapse



tables and chairs!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> tables and chairs!

Click to collapse



OMG!! she said


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> OMG!! she said

Click to collapse



to the Drunken-Llama


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> to the Drunken-Llama

Click to collapse



who had just


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> who had just

Click to collapse



sharted on his...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sharted on his...

Click to collapse



xbox 360 and


----------



## Appogee (Dec 30, 2010)

wii at the

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Ps3 because it 





Appogee said:


> wii at the
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Ps3 because it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Exploded and flew

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Exploded and flew
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



into the head


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

All over the 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Exploded and flew
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> All over the
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cars Hood daaaaammnnn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Said the old 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Cars Hood daaaaammnnn!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Said the old
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Man who needs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

C.p.r because he 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Man who needs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Eats alot of...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Spam with Ham 





urbanengine1 said:


> Eats alot of...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Spam with Ham
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



And has heart


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Made out of 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And has heart

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

noob blood and


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> noob blood and

Click to collapse



Underage girls purse-contents


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> noob blood and

Click to collapse



chili with a


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Underage girls purse-contents

Click to collapse



are quite interesting

*sorry, underage girls more interesting than chili...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> are quite interesting
> 
> *sorry, underage girls more interesting than chili...

Click to collapse



Inside a heart


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

With a big 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Inside a heart

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

plate of noodles


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

And fried rice 





krook6023 said:


> plate of noodles

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And fried rice
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mmmmmm fried rice


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I want 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Mmmmmm fried rice

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 30, 2010)

with chop- suey and...


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

soy sauce and


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> soy sauce and

Click to collapse



Yum yum sauce


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

Then mama said


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> Then mama said

Click to collapse



Close the door!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

you'll let all


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> you'll let all

Click to collapse



The gingers in


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Fried chicken out 





avgjoegeek said:


> you'll let all

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

That means you

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

How dare you 





husam666 said:


> That means you
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

let gingers come


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

With large sombreros


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

And grenade launcher 





urbanengine1 said:


> And awesome sombrero

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stop the violence


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

with your fist


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Into the deep


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Holding guns shooting-kittens

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

"not the kittens!!!"


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes kittens ha 





urbanengine1 said:


> "not the kittens!!!"

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Esp the cute-ones

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Especially the cute 





husam666 said:


> Esp the cute-ones
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

Pink AK-47's that


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Belong to gays

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Pink AK-47's that

Click to collapse



are cool but


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately rather drull


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

urbanengine1 said:


> Unfortunately rather drull

Click to collapse



actually no they


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> actually no they

Click to collapse



shoot out kittens


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> shoot out kittens

Click to collapse



At wholesale prices ;D


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

With free shipping

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

urbanengine1 said:


> At wholesale prices ;D

Click to collapse



and give bargains


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> and give bargains

Click to collapse



to peeps dressed


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> to peeps dressed

Click to collapse



In Pink Floyd shirts


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

urbanengine1 said:


> In Pink Floyd shirts

Click to collapse



you sir fail


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> you sir fail

Click to collapse



With shameless advertising


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

urbanengine1 said:


> With shameless advertising

Click to collapse



are you talkin


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> are you talkin

Click to collapse



About >>>>>>>PINK FLOYD?<<<<<<<


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

or Syd Barrett


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

dancing to Lady-Gaga


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

and Michael Jackson


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 30, 2010)

and Tupac...live!


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

The ghetto gospel...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> and Tupac...live!

Click to collapse



And britny spears

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> And britny spears
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



with her baby


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> with her baby

Click to collapse



All covered in

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> All covered in
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Excrement known as

(Nothin rude please)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

gum with a-C


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> gum with a-C

Click to collapse



which you take


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

mr joe everyday


----------



## WildsideUK (Dec 30, 2010)

Hugged it loads


----------



## urbanengine1 (Dec 30, 2010)

WildsideUK said:


> Hugged it loads

Click to collapse



And licked its toes?


(And doesn't count)

Sent from my NookColor using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

urbanengine1 said:


> And licked its toes?
> 
> 
> (And doesn't count)
> ...

Click to collapse



Whilst Sh*gg*ng Ho*s


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whilst Sh*gg*ng Ho*s

Click to collapse



and eating hoho's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> and eating hoho's

Click to collapse



and firing bows


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> and firing bows

Click to collapse



while Hercules tows..


----------



## WildsideUK (Dec 30, 2010)

Their caravan home

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

WildsideUK said:


> Their caravan home
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



down by the


----------



## niggza (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> down by the

Click to collapse



ocean where the


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

niggza said:


> ocean where the

Click to collapse



Old people drink


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

Koolaide and beer


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

and eat Spongebob


----------



## WildsideUK (Dec 30, 2010)

Chips and salad

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

WildsideUK said:


> Chips and salad
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Smoke marvelous cigarettes


----------



## Ecnassianer (Dec 31, 2010)

WildsideUK said:


> Chips and salad
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse




until they puke.


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 31, 2010)

Ecnassianer said:


> until they puke.

Click to collapse



I smell a

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> I smell a
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



stench that permeates......


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> stench that permeates......

Click to collapse



For miles and-miles


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

and miles and


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> and miles and

Click to collapse



Miles and miles


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

. I sprayed perfume...


----------



## mxcoldhit (Dec 31, 2010)

In my eyes

Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

mxcoldhit said:


> In my eyes
> 
> Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/

Click to collapse



because I am


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

drunk and homeless


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> drunk and homeless

Click to collapse



And awesomely intoxicated


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And awesomely intoxicated

Click to collapse



off cheap wine


----------



## westicle (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> off cheap wine

Click to collapse



off mad dog!

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

westicle said:


> off mad dog!
> 
> Scent phrum mie fone!

Click to collapse



The hangover is


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

that I shot


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 31, 2010)

My awesome sexy

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Alanrocks15 said:


> My awesome sexy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Blow up doll


----------



## timur525 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can kiss my

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

timur525 said:


> Can kiss my
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Small and angry


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Private part that 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Small and angry

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

smelled like crap =/


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

The needs shaving 





iFoxy said:


> red hairy behind?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> The needs shaving
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



really really bad


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Because its 10ft 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> really really bad

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

while watching GeorgeLopez  (one word... sneaky  )


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> while watching GeorgeLopez  (one word... sneaky  )

Click to collapse



which is horrible


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

because tv sucks


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Because it lies 





iFoxy said:


> because tv sucks

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Because it lies
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



About everything like


----------



## Appogee (Dec 31, 2010)

about high-school life

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

. The stars are


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> . The stars are

Click to collapse



Too far away


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

but I love


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> but I love

Click to collapse



Cakes and pies


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

. EA sports, it's...


----------



## WildsideUK (Dec 31, 2010)

In the game
Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

and outside the-real-world


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> and outside the-real-world

Click to collapse



so come down


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

to earth new-year-is


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

around the corner


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

of darkness and


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> of darkness and

Click to collapse



despair lingering over


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Thongs and bras 





Smartenup said:


> despair lingering over

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

from Victoria's Secret


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

That were given 





iFoxy said:


> from Victoria's Secret

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

to my neighbour


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

From ifoxy who 





iFoxy said:


> to my neighbour

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Dec 31, 2010)

likes iphones alot


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 31, 2010)

krook6023 said:


> likes iphones alot

Click to collapse



Because they're crap

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

And loses signal 





!PANDA said:


> Because they're crap
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> And loses signal
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Everytime you have



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

... phone sex nightly [lol]


----------



## !PANDA (Dec 31, 2010)

Only you'd know-that

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

hey, I'm kidding


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

No she's not 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

<_< . Cold turkey sandwiches


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey no switching 





iFoxy said:


> <_< . Cold turkey sandwiches

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

Dude... why not?


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Just kidding. Gosh 





iFoxy said:


> Dude... why not?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

i know TCP


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Yay so about 





iFoxy said:


> i know TCP

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 31, 2010)

That cup of...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple kool aid 





Purple Drama Llama said:


> That cup of...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Purple kool aid
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



That was spilled...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> That was spilled...

Click to collapse



Up in the.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Orange filled sky 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Up in the.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

that smells like


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> that smells like

Click to collapse



Dirty gym socks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

that have been


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

worn by Harry


----------



## dellstreakguy (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> worn by Harry

Click to collapse



Ifoxy, your  a cutie. 

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> worn by Harry

Click to collapse



From Harry and-the-hendersons


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 31, 2010)

dellstreakguy said:


> Ifoxy, your  a cutie.
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stop creeping, you

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Lil kid and 





MazinDLX said:


> Stop creeping, you
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

leave iFoxy alone


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 31, 2010)

iFoxy said:


> leave iFoxy alone

Click to collapse



Fo shizzle....yup....


----------



## iFoxy (Dec 31, 2010)

Cake and ice-cream


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Go together like 





iFoxy said:


> Cake and ice-cream

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## ahager88 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Go together like
> 
> PB and Ladies.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my aospGBmod.


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

smoothtaste said:


> Sent from my aospGBmod.

Click to collapse



Hummmmm,well, yup


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Hummmmm,well, yup

Click to collapse



yea thats true


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 1, 2011)

. There was a...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

iFoxy said:


> . There was a...

Click to collapse



nerd in xda


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

who ate ass-cream


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 1, 2011)

while bathing in


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 1, 2011)

Their own piss 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

and come with-a-U


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and come with-a-U

Click to collapse



what!!1 he yelled


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> what!!1 he yelled

Click to collapse



Happy New Year!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2011)

said the penguin


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> said the penguin

Click to collapse



With his big


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 1, 2011)

member about to


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> member about to

Click to collapse



go into the


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

Cave of unknown 





sakai4eva said:


> go into the

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Cave of unknown
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



spelunking terrors and...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> spelunking terrors and...

Click to collapse



eating bottles of


----------



## kylec (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> eating bottles of

Click to collapse



pickled gerkins because


----------



## WildsideUK (Jan 1, 2011)

He likes them

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 1, 2011)

And loves to


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

kill llama hunters......


----------



## DDiaz007 (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> kill llama hunters......

Click to collapse



And ruled the

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

whole world-wide web


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 1, 2011)

While killing endangered 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2011)

penguins who had


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

breakfast in bed


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 2, 2011)

like toast and


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New year


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Happy New year

Click to collapse



TO EVERYONE except


----------



## MazinDLX (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> TO EVERYONE except

Click to collapse



Those three legged

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 2, 2011)

popeye and brutus


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

MazinDLX said:


> Those three legged
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



dogs and cats


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cows and pigs


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

Pigs and cows 





orb3000 said:


> Cows and pigs

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Jan 2, 2011)

And castrated llamas

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 2, 2011)

And kung fu pandas

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

fighting with llamas


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

over the macaroni.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

Max's good looks


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

your name's macaronymax


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> your name's macaronymax

Click to collapse



yup he is


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> yup he is

Click to collapse



Don't wear it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Llama t-shirts of-urban1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

(Shup guys.... still good looks haha )

theyre awesome though


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Shup guys.... still good looks haha )
> 
> theyre awesome though

Click to collapse



Max tells lies.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

about his looks


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about his looks

Click to collapse



cause he's fugly.

XD


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

although girls-are rare-on-xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

I have gf


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have gf

Click to collapse



don't bullsh*t me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> don't bullsh*t me.

Click to collapse



Haha  

I am not


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

and me too

10 chr


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 2, 2011)

counting his tp2


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

best device ever


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is the hd2

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 2, 2011)

or the Hero

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

or Pocket Rocket


----------



## galaxys (Jan 3, 2011)

Shoot the Moon


----------



## user7618 (Jan 3, 2011)

With a shotgun

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 3, 2011)

and make spaceballs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 3, 2011)

and other rituals


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Loving my Desirez!!


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jan 3, 2011)

Till I die

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Till I die
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



from herpes that...


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 3, 2011)

Killed his pet llamas 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 3, 2011)

who played with


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

The llama nextdoor

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2011)

this-is-xda not llamaDA


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Yelled the angry 





husam666 said:


> this-is-xda not llamaDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Heading of to work


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

That's 4 words 


orb3000 said:


> Heading of to work

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> That's 4 words
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



counting is irrelevant


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

As is smart 





Smartenup said:


> counting is irrelevant

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

you (of course) should know


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

How dare you 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

I have moments......


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

I can tell  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

You're all nuts!!!!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Gracias  3 char  





Babydoll25 said:


> You're all nuts!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Next stop is...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 3, 2011)

an ip ban (10char)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

banned for life...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 3, 2011)

unless they get


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

A big red

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 3, 2011)

pimple in forehead


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

That exploded on

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That exploded on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



mr clowns nose


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> mr clowns nose

Click to collapse



which left a


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adding post count


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

error instead of


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

that white stuff


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Between your toes

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Between your toes
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



that you only get


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

If you eat

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 4, 2011)

with your feet


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 4, 2011)

although it's gross


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

iFoxy said:


> although it's gross

Click to collapse



weight is 300-pounds

*derail!


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 4, 2011)

which is unusual

=/


----------



## user7618 (Jan 4, 2011)

For purple llamas

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

user7618 said:


> For purple llamas
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



because they weigh...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 4, 2011)

At least 1500

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

user7618 said:


> At least 1500
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



nanograms in the...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bangkok black market

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

user7618 said:


> Bangkok black market
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



next to the...


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 4, 2011)

are used for


----------



## Moh_Jay (Jan 4, 2011)

Protection from STDs...

Signatures are fancy.


----------



## user7618 (Jan 4, 2011)

That you catch

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## theSpam (Jan 4, 2011)

while participating in...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

In orgys with 





theSpam said:


> while participating in...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> In orgys with
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



gay llamas! Then,


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

do meat spin


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Need new computer


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

to watch eel-soup


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

And lemon pie 





husam666 said:


> to watch eel-soup

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 5, 2011)

with my grandmother


----------



## user7618 (Jan 5, 2011)

Who makes excellent 

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tea and cookies


----------



## westicle (Jan 5, 2011)

And llama testicles

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dipped in superglue

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

user7618 said:


> Dipped in superglue
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



flavoured candy floss

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> flavoured candy floss
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



that sakai4eva eats


----------



## natebriggs (Jan 5, 2011)

with his tongue


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

And PS3 phone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And PS3 phone

Click to collapse



rock mobile gaming


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 5, 2011)

Large fisted orangutan

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

ArabianRATA said:


> Large fisted orangutan
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



put his fist...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

into the freezer


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> into the freezer

Click to collapse



of doom. Husam


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Happily driving car


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

without a license


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 5, 2011)

To kill pandas 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

on the zoo


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> on the zoo

Click to collapse



in VERACRUZ MEXICO


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 5, 2011)

where people are


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2011)

Dancing the foxtrot

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> where people are

Click to collapse



all scary clowns


----------



## chopper the dog (Jan 5, 2011)

that love too


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2011)

Chase Llamas around

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 5, 2011)

That aren't funny


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 5, 2011)

but better than


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 5, 2011)

Skateboarding zombie dj

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## natebriggs (Jan 5, 2011)

that's high on


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

a long ladder


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

To the sky


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> To the sky

Click to collapse



pointed Jesus Raptor


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 7, 2011)

which is necessary


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 7, 2011)

for this special


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 7, 2011)

type of toothpaste


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

iFoxy said:


> type of toothpaste

Click to collapse



for @[email protected] bleaching...


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> for @[email protected] bleaching...

Click to collapse



and anywhere else


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> and anywhere else

Click to collapse



that requires bleaching...


----------



## DDiaz007 (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> that requires bleaching...

Click to collapse



Below the belt

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

DDiaz007 said:


> Below the belt
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



of the CHAMPION


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 7, 2011)

Reign of terror 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

-ist like Obasama


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 7, 2011)

who some dumbass


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> -ist like Obasama

Click to collapse



Who ran away


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

to the white-house


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> who some dumbass

Click to collapse



that drove a


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

white dove to


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Husam in his 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

polka dot underpants!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

That sakai4eva gave 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> That sakai4eva gave
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



birth to a


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

shemale called sakai


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> shemale called sakai

Click to collapse



From father called-husam 



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> From father called-husam
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



this-is too much


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this-is too much

Click to collapse



Sorry! Anyways, while


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

the baby was (gender confused )


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> the baby was (gender confused )

Click to collapse



complaing about having


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

2 reproductive systems


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

that produced orange


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 7, 2011)

to off-topic guys


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> to off-topic guys

Click to collapse



who are non-llamas

thats gross dude!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 7, 2011)

but with drama


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

and the trauma (nice save there Mr. Clown)


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

of turning orange


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

fruits into juice


----------



## CatOnFire (Jan 8, 2011)

makes cats sleepy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 8, 2011)

CatOnFire said:


> makes cats sleepy

Click to collapse



doth the catnip


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

have nice weekend!


----------



## vbetts (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't do drugs!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

And why not


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 8, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And why not

Click to collapse



Shoot heroin everyday 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

That is hard!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

No its not!!! 





orb3000 said:


> That is hard!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## etsme (Jan 8, 2011)

Life moves fast

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

So fast that 





etsme said:


> Life moves fast
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

You fell out

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Phone on toilet.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

From your bed


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 8, 2011)

and puke it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 8, 2011)

with clown juice


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

made from clowns


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> made from clowns

Click to collapse



dressed in tight


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 8, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> dressed in tight

Click to collapse



purple coloured jeggings...


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> purple coloured jeggings...

Click to collapse



given by PLD (Purple Llama Drama)


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 8, 2011)

Got their asses

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 8, 2011)

handed to them


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

Because we are 





Smartenup said:


> handed to them

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

A bunch of crazy


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

M.p del Chapo-Guzman 





orb3000 said:


> A bunch of crazy

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> M.p del Chapo-Guzman
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



And then Pookie

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And then Pookie
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Had a ninja


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 8, 2011)

named Clyde who

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

user7618 said:


> named Clyde who
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Invented a new

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 9, 2011)

type of watercooler

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

user7618 said:


> type of watercooler
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



for his scrotum...


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 9, 2011)

I like cheese

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Jan 9, 2011)

ArabianRATA said:


> I like cheese

Click to collapse



because it's late and I'm drunk.


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 9, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> because it's late and I'm drunk.

Click to collapse



That was four 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> That was four
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



times twelve by...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

No its six 





Alex530 said:


> That was four
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Minus fourtyfour


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Minus fourtyfour

Click to collapse



Feries in my 


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 9, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> Feries in my
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mothers HUGE pants

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

That we could

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

Steal and get

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Steal and get
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Millions! Then share



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

Money with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Money with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Noo! Team Llama (every member, Pandas know how to be nice)


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

The Panda smiled

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Panda smiled
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Like a fury


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 9, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> Like a fury
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



and then he...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

taught idavid english


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you eighteen!?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> taught idavid english

Click to collapse



Haha, I actually lol'ed hahaaha

Anyways, the hippies


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> Haha, I actually lol'ed hahaaha
> 
> Anyways, the hippies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lit a large


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Pony because it

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried to bite..

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tried to bite..
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



into the pillow


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> into the pillow

Click to collapse



That was owned


Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> That was owned
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.

Click to collapse



by gay llamas


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

rumors started by 



i cant imagine that


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll and you





husam666 said:


> rumors started by
> 
> 
> 
> i cant imagine that

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

about smartenup being


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about smartenup being

Click to collapse



10 feet tall

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 9, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> 10 feet tall
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



The tallest midget

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> 10 feet tall
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



THATS WHAT SHE-SAID


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> THATS WHAT SHE-SAID

Click to collapse



She lied again:0

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

And her punishment...





Alex530 said:


> She lied again:0
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> And her punishment...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was not fun

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> Was not fun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



but was lasting..


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 9, 2011)

longer than this


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

And even this!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And even this!

Click to collapse



remark got canned


----------



## user7618 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> remark got canned

Click to collapse



by an iron-clad

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

user7618 said:


> by an iron-clad
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Virginal Battle Maiden!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Virginal Battle Maiden!

Click to collapse



Beasts then overrun 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Beasts then overrun
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



the twilight zoo...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> the twilight zoo...

Click to collapse



And sparkled in

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And sparkled in
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



the blue moonlight...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> the blue moonlight...

Click to collapse



Like fairys because
Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Like fairys because
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



fairies are gay...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> fairies are gay...

Click to collapse



As is twilight 


Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> As is twilight
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



actually its twolight,


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> actually its twolight,

Click to collapse



Oops my bad

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Oops my bad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



back hurts tremendously!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 10, 2011)

from lifting large

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

user7618 said:


> from lifting large
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



Amounts of hot

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## ksizzle9 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jogged 1/20th of a mile. Threw up. Died and got revevived at hospital
. Then he went back to mcdonalds. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Amounts of hot
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



wet and sexy,

(derail please!)


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> wet and sexy,
> 
> (derail please!)

Click to collapse



Nude llama pictures.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wish happy Monday


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Wish happy Monday

Click to collapse



to all. Today,


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

And tomorrow too


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

the sun rises


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

And moon hides


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And moon hides

Click to collapse



from the whales...


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 10, 2011)

When they are

Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 10, 2011)

Humping and grinding 





!PANDA said:


> When they are
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Humping and grinding
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



While making pasta...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 10, 2011)

Death to lasagna

Sent using a carrier pigeon


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

ArabianRATA said:


> Death to lasagna
> 
> Sent using a carrier pigeon

Click to collapse




Hmmmmm.. Lasagna... Hungry.
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hmmmmm.. Lasagna... Hungry.
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



*Homer Simpsons talking*


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *Homer Simpsons talking*

Click to collapse



while sipping good


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

eel soup, with


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 10, 2011)

Juice from a 

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 10, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> Juice from a__
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App

Click to collapse



Android in black


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

spinning meat with


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Chips and fish


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Which looked

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

<AdY> said:


> Which looked
> 
> Sent from my X10i

Click to collapse



like teen spirit


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> like teen spirit

Click to collapse



Which made me

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

;10486997 said:
			
		

> Which made me
> 
> Sent from my X10i

Click to collapse



Fall over and

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Crush my balls

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Floyd the barber


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Was too lame

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

for a song


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

When he was

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

About to crap

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

on his drugs


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

With one finger

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

In his ass

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

playing the guitar


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

And crying out

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

to-ady to-stop posting-like


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

A hero who

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

became a zero


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hot sunny day


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Hot sunny day

Click to collapse



Then a snowstorm 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

that missed newyork


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that missed newyork

Click to collapse




But devastated Jersey 
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

by openening time-portal


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> by openening time-portal

Click to collapse



Across the galaxy 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 10, 2011)

far far away


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> far far away

Click to collapse



In the future 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

where xda ladies


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where xda ladies

Click to collapse



Imprisoned all the 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

xda combo breakers


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> xda combo breakers

Click to collapse




And fed them 
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And fed them
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



to lady gaga


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to lady gaga

Click to collapse



Who ruled with 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

crazy space outfits


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> crazy space outfits

Click to collapse



And seventeen unruly 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

gross meat dresses


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gross meat dresses

Click to collapse



That vegetarians wore 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That vegetarians wore
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



to show people


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to show people

Click to collapse



Meat is murder (or very tasty everyone's opinion differs)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

although cats-taste like-chicken


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> although cats-taste like-chicken

Click to collapse



And chicken tastes


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

like fresh babies


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> like fresh babies

Click to collapse



You need help...    :0  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

alright help me


i really need-it


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You need help...    :0
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Serving your babies

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 11, 2011)

Gallons of gasoline

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Burn my device


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Burn my device

Click to collapse



On the stove

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> On the stove
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lay the llama


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Not that again


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Not that again

Click to collapse



quickly interrupted orb3000

(yes, I'm going meta)


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Not that again

Click to collapse



Llama for dinner

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 11, 2011)

is quite yummy

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

surprise will come...


----------



## santiemanuel (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> surprise will come...

Click to collapse



Because llama's rebirth


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

santiemanuel said:


> Because llama's rebirth

Click to collapse



is quite impossible.


----------



## user7618 (Jan 11, 2011)

except in toilets

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

where will flush


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 11, 2011)

All llamas there

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> All llamas there
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



to my kitchen


----------



## ksizzle9 (Jan 11, 2011)

They are. Nut they are bust butt ****ing....but they forgot.......

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

to washout their


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> to washout their

Click to collapse



mouth for kissing...


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

After making out with

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

<AdY> said:


> After making out with
> 
> Sent from my X10i

Click to collapse



a toilet seat


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

In the middle

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice one hshahaha





krook6023 said:


> All llamas there
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my X10i


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

giggled AdY when...


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> giggled AdY when...

Click to collapse



Sakai4eva was giving

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

The undertaker some

Sent from my X10i


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

<AdY> said:


> The undertaker some
> 
> Sent from my X10i

Click to collapse



-thing to laugh.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 11, 2011)

and make fart


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> and make fart

Click to collapse



smell deliciously like...


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> smell deliciously like...

Click to collapse



Blue root beer

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> Blue root beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



with Ice-Cream float!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tequila and Mezcal


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Tequila and Mezcal

Click to collapse



are orb3000's favourite...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes they are!



sakai4eva said:


> are orb3000's favourite...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Yes they are!

Click to collapse



Orb3000 giggled gleefully...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

What is that?



sakai4eva said:


> Orb3000 giggled gleefully...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> What is that?

Click to collapse



questioned the cat.


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> questioned the cat.

Click to collapse



Who hada bat!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> Who hada bat!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Squeeky, smelly rat!


----------



## NyghtGT (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Squeeky, smelly rat!

Click to collapse



Startled fat cat


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

NyghtGT said:


> Startled fat cat

Click to collapse



Pink ***** hat!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice pink *****...


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 11, 2011)

cat said rat


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> cat said rat

Click to collapse



Leggo my Eggo

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Leggo my Eggo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I need butter


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> I need butter
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



me too so...

sent from my 3-year old ****ty single-core 512 ram pc


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

To make some





sweepingzero said:


> I need butter
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 11, 2011)

green head cheese


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> green head cheese

Click to collapse



To season llama

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh not again!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Oh not again!

Click to collapse



So llamist eh?!      Wow just made up a word, proud of myself  

Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> So llamist eh?!      Wow just made up a word, proud of myself
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.

Click to collapse



Llamaists own XDAs

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Llamaists own XDAs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Entire tasty menu
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Of Thai food!


----------



## GamerMYJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Which tasted so...

This thread is insane. I started it forever ago


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Which tasted so...
> 
> This thread is insane. I started it forever ago

Click to collapse



Damn good because

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Damn good because
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



it had chocolate


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2011)

And raspberry coconut

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And raspberry coconut
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



flavoured llama testicles.


----------



## santiemanuel (Jan 12, 2011)

That sakai eats,


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

santiemanuel said:


> That sakai eats,

Click to collapse



because he lacks...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 12, 2011)

pity for llamas

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

user7618 said:


> pity for llamas
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



(That) turned the tables  {and llamas need no pity, we rule!!!!}

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (That) turned the tables  {and llamas need no pity, we rule!!!!}
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



C-c-c-combo breaker!

(I have no idea how to continue, hence the CB)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> C-c-c-combo breaker!
> 
> broke the combo (my phone just switched me from the banning thread to this one without me doing anything hence the edited post)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Three words only!!!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Three words only!!!

Click to collapse



is thread rule

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

user7618 said:


> is thread rule
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



that's oft broken


----------



## user7618 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> that's oft broken

Click to collapse



by offended llamas

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

user7618 said:


> by offended llamas
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



with their drama


----------



## user7618 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> with their drama

Click to collapse



and baby momma

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

user7618 said:


> and baby momma
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



with religious dogma


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

Not knowing what

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awww I cant
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



years older than...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> years older than...

Click to collapse



Makes no sense

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

As this thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

Is my fault

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Is my fault
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



but no-one's really...

(read my sig!)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> but no-one's really...
> 
> (read my sig!)

Click to collapse



The flying spaghetti-monster!!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> The flying spaghetti-monster!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ate your pants

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Ate your pants
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Touched by his

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Touched by his
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Purple coated belly

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Purple coated belly
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Or noodley appendage

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Or noodley appendage
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



With green ham

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> With green ham
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



And eggs sam

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> And eggs sam
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I am. Boob


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> I am. Boob
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is a bad

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Is a bad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



0.0000000000000000001% of the time.

(three *WORD* story, so I cheated)


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good night 2.20am


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 12, 2011)

Many years ago...

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

xda seniors hated-noobs


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes we are!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

now they answer


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

We still do


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> We still do

Click to collapse



whatever it takes...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> whatever it takes...

Click to collapse



To make monies

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 12, 2011)

And get girls

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 12, 2011)

and little boys


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

To eat them


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> To eat them

Click to collapse



Like little cookies

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Jan 12, 2011)

with a glass

good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 12, 2011)

Of raspberry lemonade

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Of raspberry lemonade
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



flavored chocolate milk


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 12, 2011)

All the while

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 12, 2011)

the cow ate


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 13, 2011)

iFoxy said:


> the cow ate

Click to collapse



Their own kind

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> Their own kind
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



With extra bacon

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

bottle of wine


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> bottle of wine

Click to collapse



is too few...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

ok, 50 more


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> ok, 50 more

Click to collapse



shots of Tequila (; (;


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

And one big


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

Haze014 said:


> And one big

Click to collapse



airplane dropped out...


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> airplane dropped out...

Click to collapse



70 Broken iPhones

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

Alex530 said:


> 70 Broken iPhones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



in their natural-state...


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> in their natural-state...

Click to collapse



broken and useless


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> broken and useless

Click to collapse



bunch of little


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> bunch of little

Click to collapse



midgets on unicycles


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> midgets on unicycles

Click to collapse



with a banana


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> with a banana

Click to collapse



Eating some apples


(The bananas eating the apples btw)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

as a pie

10ll


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> as a pie
> 
> 10ll

Click to collapse



In a sandwich


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

tomato and cheese


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> tomato and cheese

Click to collapse




Flavored ice cream
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Flavored ice cream
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



sprinkled with arsenic

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

That turned out..

Sent from the destroyer of minds: my Epic 4g.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

To be good





Haze014 said:


> That turned out..
> 
> Sent from the destroyer of minds: my Epic 4g.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## user7618 (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> To be good
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for stripping paint


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

That was encrusted





user7618 said:


> for stripping paint

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 13, 2011)

to concrete walls



Smartenup said:


> That was encrusted

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> to concrete walls

Click to collapse



Inside your lungs

Transmited from my 2172 space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fortunately, all of





sweepingzero said:


> Inside your lungs
> 
> Transmited from my 2172 space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse





Sent from the destroyer of minds: my Epic 4g.


----------



## user7618 (Jan 14, 2011)

my beer was

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

user7618 said:


> my beer was
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



turned to tequila.

(This one's for orb3000. Note the full stop/period, so start a new sentence please)


----------



## user7618 (Jan 14, 2011)

Then I died.

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

user7618 said:


> Then I died.
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



But the zombies...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ate my brains

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

user7618 said:


> Ate my brains
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



fried with butter...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

And more Tequila*.*


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And more Tequila*.*

Click to collapse



drowning the taste...


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

With salty goodness


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

and bit lemon


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> and bit lemon

Click to collapse



shaped candy bars.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

Then, in comes

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nuts from the


----------



## blakemoo (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nuts from the

Click to collapse



Dirty old man


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

blakemoo said:


> Dirty old man

Click to collapse



's old orchard...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 's old orchard...

Click to collapse




With orange trees
Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> With orange trees
> Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



and honey applebees


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> and honey applebees

Click to collapse



that he got


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> that he got

Click to collapse



from a stinky


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

Pile o dung



omarsalmin said:


> from a stinky

Click to collapse





Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

On your porch 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 14, 2011)

and your shoes

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Shanzh20 (Jan 14, 2011)

smelling so so


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 14, 2011)

Shanzh20 said:


> smelling so so

Click to collapse



like jabba the


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> like jabba the

Click to collapse



Princess han solo

Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## TiiXiboy (Jan 14, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Princess han solo
> 
> Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Stars wars rules



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## markus821 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jedi mind trick


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

While the android





markus821 said:


> Jedi mind trick

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 15, 2011)

ate a apple (like this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate apple´s


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> I hate apple´s

Click to collapse



god damn Iphone

Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## user7618 (Jan 15, 2011)

and all iThings

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Completely super agree


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 15, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> ate a apple

Click to collapse



That tasted like


----------



## markus821 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Apple, hey...

(Annoying Orange)


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 15, 2011)

What's up orange ?

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> What's up orange ?
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey apple, knife!


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey apple, knife!

Click to collapse



I am strawberry!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> I am strawberry!
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sure, sure, sure...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Sure, sure, sure...

Click to collapse



Boob boob boob

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Boob boob boob
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



suck suck suck


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> suck suck suck

Click to collapse



my my my


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> my my my

Click to collapse



thumb thumb thumb...............


----------



## Alex530 (Jan 15, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> thumb thumb thumb...............

Click to collapse



With with with

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Jan 16, 2011)

out out out

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

user7618 said:


> out out out
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



harder harder harder


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 16, 2011)

Faster faster faster 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 16, 2011)

w t f?


----------



## DDiaz007 (Jan 16, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> w t f?

Click to collapse



Stronger stronger stronger 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sunday bloody Sunday


----------



## etsme (Jan 16, 2011)

Time equals money

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 16, 2011)

etsme said:


> Time equals money
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And money =


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

lots of properties


----------



## user7618 (Jan 16, 2011)

and lotsa beer!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2011)

user7618 said:


> and lotsa beer!

Click to collapse



beer is awesome


----------



## user7618 (Jan 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> beer is awesome

Click to collapse



Indeed, it is


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome, but you

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 16, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Awesome, but you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



need llama juice


----------



## user7618 (Jan 16, 2011)

to clean carparts


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 16, 2011)

user7618 said:


> to clean carparts

Click to collapse



to make a


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hybrid new device


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

for gays and


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for gays and

Click to collapse



lesbians and also


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Jan 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> lesbians and also

Click to collapse



Your mum. However

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 16, 2011)

innocent little children 

~ I'm a fungi


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 16, 2011)

will want to


----------



## lamjay (Jan 16, 2011)

Ask you why

sent from my X10i using XDA app


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the device 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## lamjay (Jan 16, 2011)

A space-time continuem ( hope thats spelt correctly)

sent from my X10i using XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

lamjay said:


> A space-time continuem ( hope thats spelt correctly)
> 
> sent from my X10i using XDA app

Click to collapse



is spelled continuum...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 17, 2011)

with some rum


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> with some rum

Click to collapse


mixed with cu
, a distressing hum...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> mixed with cu
> , a distressing hum...

Click to collapse



and a little

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> and a little
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



feeling of numb...

(bad grammer, i knows)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2011)

fingers caused it


----------



## user7618 (Jan 17, 2011)

whatever "it" is


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

to swell enormously...


----------



## The Andropirate (Jan 17, 2011)

I love XDA


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Monday all!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Nice Monday all!

Click to collapse



I dont wanna

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

There´s no option



sweepingzero said:


> I dont wanna
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes their is 





orb3000 said:


> There´s no option

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Yes their is
> 
> Pookie in here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

What would be?



T.C.P said:


> Yes their is

Click to collapse


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Jan 17, 2011)

C'est la vie

Sent from my cm7src HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## egzthunder1 (Jan 17, 2011)

what the hell?


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Jan 17, 2011)

Is what she...

Sent from my EVOlutionary Freshhh cellular....uh....mini tablet?


----------



## SupremEVO (Jan 17, 2011)

Responded to the 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

SupremEVO said:


> Responded to the
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



End of days

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## markus821 (Jan 17, 2011)

of her menstruation


----------



## SupremEVO (Jan 17, 2011)

During the great 

Sent from my HTC Evo using XDA App


----------



## Bytetheft (Jan 17, 2011)

Big trial of


----------



## user7618 (Jan 17, 2011)

the "Crimson Tide"

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 17, 2011)

Inherent blunder while
Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 18, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Inherent blunder while
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



eating a cigar...


----------



## westicle (Jan 18, 2011)

With llama blood

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 18, 2011)

ruining the carpet

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 18, 2011)

user7618 said:


> ruining the carpet
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



and the upholstery...


----------



## caotiantupi (Jan 18, 2011)

is so smelling


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 18, 2011)

Fresh after they





caotiantupi said:


> is so smelling

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

Jumped in a

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

hole in one


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hole in one

Click to collapse



That led down 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

to-center of earth


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

Into a fiery

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

huge volcano leading


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Straight to china 





husam666 said:


> huge volcano leading

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

where everything labeled


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Made in china 





husam666 said:


> where everything labeled

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

and originally designed


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

In the U.S.A


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

but get shipped


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

in a day

10


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> but get shipped

Click to collapse



To sesame street

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> To sesame street
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



a renamed Bangkok...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> a renamed Bangkok...

Click to collapse



That was blown

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

into a million


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> into a million

Click to collapse



Chunks of potato

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Chunks of potato
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



chips with dip


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> chips with dip

Click to collapse



So so tasty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> So so tasty
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



but not better


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> but not better

Click to collapse



Than beer and

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## SupremEVO (Jan 18, 2011)

Salty Pringles over 

Sent from my HTC Evo using XDA App


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 18, 2011)

delicious deer testicles


----------



## Shum97 (Jan 18, 2011)

,hmmm deer testicles..


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 18, 2011)

Shum97 said:


> ,hmmm deer testicles..

Click to collapse



said the turtle


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> said the turtle

Click to collapse



to the thief...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

who stole my

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

user7618 said:


> who stole my
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



left side testicles...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

OW! OW! OW! 

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

user7618 said:


> OW! OW! OW!
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



screamed the llama


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

when set ablaze

*burn, baby, burn! Llama Inferno!*

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

user7618 said:


> when set ablaze
> 
> *burn, baby, burn! Llama Inferno!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with duck fat.

(the most delicious oil in the world!)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 19, 2011)

where he's at


----------



## lamjay (Jan 19, 2011)

wearing a hat


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

with a cat

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

In the hat 





user7618 said:


> with a cat
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> In the hat
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



with a bat

(keep rhyming?)


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

And my gat

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 19, 2011)

It makes them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jan 19, 2011)

Spray their shorts


----------



## SupremEVO (Jan 19, 2011)

In all sorts 

Sent from my HTC Evo using XDA App


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 19, 2011)

of funky colors


----------



## user7618 (Jan 19, 2011)

but mostly brown

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 19, 2011)

user7618 said:


> but mostly brown
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



almost like kool-aid


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 19, 2011)

when drank from


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> when drank from

Click to collapse



glass made of


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Jan 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> glass made of

Click to collapse



Cheese. But it

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 19, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Cheese. But it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



was really really


----------



## mxcoldhit (Jan 19, 2011)

Kind of like

Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 19, 2011)

mxcoldhit said:


> Kind of like
> 
> Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic

Click to collapse





When I banged...


----------



## AlanSShole (Jan 19, 2011)

mxcoldhit said:


> Kind of like
> 
> Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic

Click to collapse



Nothing ever seen

~I Hate Siglines~


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Jan 19, 2011)

Before. How is

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

by a banana


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> by a banana

Click to collapse



Wow that's kinky. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 20, 2011)

and I'm watching


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> and I'm watching

Click to collapse



Stephen King's IT. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mxcoldhit (Jan 20, 2011)

During the movie

Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

I know what


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I know what

Click to collapse



Tickles his pickle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

In a jar

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

of big pickles


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of big pickles

Click to collapse



Chocolate flavored with

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

strawberries, raspberries and.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> strawberries, raspberries and.

Click to collapse



Sprinkled with pepper   



Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprinkled with pepper
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



and salt and


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> and salt and

Click to collapse



Little squiggly worms

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 20, 2011)

toasted to perfection

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Jan 20, 2011)

On an overheating

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> On an overheating
> 
> Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



BMW or some

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> BMW or some
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



iphone 4s, or


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> iphone 4s, or

Click to collapse



Fat mans rubbing-legs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Trynna get warm 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned only for trying





T.C.P said:


> Trynna get warm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned only for trying
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



what r u


10char


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what r u
> 
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



999 ok hu?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> 999 ok hu?

Click to collapse



What the fu?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What the fu?

Click to collapse



ck are you


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 21, 2011)

Talking about yo

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Talking about yo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



-nder tree in


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> -nder tree in

Click to collapse



side ur a


10chhdd


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> side ur a
> 
> 
> 10chhdd

Click to collapse



-mpitheatre along the...


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> (a)mpitheatre along the...

Click to collapse



fisting witch sanction


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> fisting witch sanction

Click to collapse



three random words


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> three random words

Click to collapse



make me hard


----------



## Blackseed22 (Jan 22, 2011)

to understand what...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

Blackseed22 said:


> to understand what...

Click to collapse



You're triyng to 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

say here. whatever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> say here. whatever

Click to collapse



I find time

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 23, 2011)

to check offtopic


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> to check offtopic

Click to collapse



almost every day...


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> almost every day...

Click to collapse



while ignoring his...


----------



## johnston9234 (Jan 24, 2011)

and a monkey from


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 24, 2011)

johnston9234 said:


> and a monkey from

Click to collapse



a monkey farm...


----------



## johnston9234 (Jan 24, 2011)

in your moms


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 24, 2011)

sticky, wet.......



















basement...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 24, 2011)

Watch it boys


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Watch it boys

Click to collapse



will do sir


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2011)

The small purple 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The small purple
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



ding dong dang...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ding dong dang...

Click to collapse



buzzard with a

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

user7618 said:


> buzzard with a
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



ring-a ling ling


----------



## mrlamar09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dip n Pits

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

mrlamar09 said:


> Dip n Pits
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



are quite tasty

(stop jacking the storyline!)


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> are quite tasty
> 
> (stop jacking the storyline!)

Click to collapse



no they're not


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2011)

Please click thanks


----------



## juicegraphic (Jan 25, 2011)

you should walk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

juicegraphic said:


> you should walk

Click to collapse



a lonely road
the only one
that i have
ever known


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2011)

Thread hijackers suck


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Thread hijackers suck

Click to collapse



actually iwas singing


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually iwas singing

Click to collapse



that's 4 words.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> that's 4 words.

Click to collapse



says the cat


----------



## Dirk (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> says the cat

Click to collapse



...to the voluptous

(First time in this thread...could somebody catch me up with the plot?)


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 25, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...to the voluptous
> 
> (First time in this thread...could somebody catch me up with the plot?)

Click to collapse



Purple haired watermelon

(Idk there's no plot it's just completely random )


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Purple haired watermelon
> 
> (Idk there's no plot it's just completely random )

Click to collapse



any 3 words u like


this is 3 words 1 number and 1 letter


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> any 3 words u like
> 
> 
> this is 3 words 1 number and 1 letter

Click to collapse



booo 5 words


----------



## chopper the dog (Jan 25, 2011)

the crowd yelled 

good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Like a b**ch


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Like a b**ch

Click to collapse



, screaming, yelling, cursing,


----------



## girinovey (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> , screaming, yelling, cursing,

Click to collapse



brushing her teeth

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

girinovey said:


> brushing her teeth
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using XDA App

Click to collapse



With bottles o'Jack


----------



## Dirk (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> With bottles o'Jack

Click to collapse




and a long


(Spoiler alert....i think the butler did it!)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> and a long
> 
> 
> (Spoiler alert....i think the butler did it!)

Click to collapse



very, very long...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> very, very long...

Click to collapse



Winding, twisted, pointy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Winding, twisted, pointy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



big great stick


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> big great stick

Click to collapse



Used to beat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Used to beat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



two big drums


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> two big drums

Click to collapse



Shaped like big

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Shaped like big
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



pair of cones...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> pair of cones...

Click to collapse



Which resemble gigantic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Which resemble gigantic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hot and juicy

(we gonna keep doing this or what?)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> hot and juicy
> 
> (we gonna keep doing this or what?)

Click to collapse



So so seductive 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> So so seductive
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



and tantalizingly delicious...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> and tantalizingly delicious...

Click to collapse



Tangelos that taste 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## TheJesus (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Tangelos that taste
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Like God's own...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

TheJesus said:


> Like God's own...

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ, that's...


----------



## Dirk (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Jesus Christ, that's...

Click to collapse



an enormous appendage..


----------



## user7618 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, you noticed! 

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 26, 2011)

jeallen0 said:


> sticky, wet.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Window which was


Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

closed for years


----------



## Dirk (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> closed for years

Click to collapse



because of the


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> because of the

Click to collapse



combines attacking city17    

i miss hl2


----------



## Dirk (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> combines attacking city17
> 
> i miss hl2

Click to collapse




That made me LOL 

...with their enormous


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That made me LOL
> 
> ...with their enormous

Click to collapse



Scary advisors and


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Scary advisors and

Click to collapse



Odd car salesman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Who is also


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who is also

Click to collapse



purple drama llama


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

directly out of


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> directly out of

Click to collapse



nowhere.  He abandoned


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> nowhere.  He abandoned

Click to collapse



All his teammates

(like we didnt see that comming)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> All his teammates
> 
> (like we didnt see that comming)

Click to collapse



yeah llamas run


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite fast actually





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> yeah llamas run

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Quite fast actually
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



into my kitchen.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

no more llamas


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no more llamas

Click to collapse



no more drama


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

only mafia. so


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only mafia. so

Click to collapse



the revolution begins.


----------



## lizard1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Old ?=s%y  #ol>


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only mafia. so

Click to collapse



no revolution either


----------



## Dirk (Jan 27, 2011)

for Gordon Freemans....


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> for Gordon Freemans....

Click to collapse



and friendly Vortigaunts


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 27, 2011)

Because the time





husam666 said:


> and friendly Vortigaunts

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has come for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

us the chosen


----------



## HiddenPooh (Jan 28, 2011)

Mongoose fighting team

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

HiddenPooh said:


> Mongoose fighting team
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



is quite retarded...


----------



## user7618 (Jan 28, 2011)

Like screendoored submarines

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

That lost my

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That lost my
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



Chemistry book, damn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Chemistry book, damn!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That teacher sucks! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That teacher sucks!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



Like vacuum cleaners!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Like vacuum cleaners!

Click to collapse



that kill baby

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> that kill babies
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



dust bunnies that


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> dust bunnies that

Click to collapse



Attacked my village 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Attacked my village
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



and destroyed it...


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> and destroyed it...

Click to collapse



Because they hate

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## paul96 (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because they hate
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Then energizer came 

Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

neilege said:


> Then energizer came
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App

Click to collapse



And kept going...

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Ebvad (Jan 28, 2011)

and going on


----------



## paul96 (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And kept going...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



And electrifed someone 

Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

neilege said:


> And electrifed someone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App

Click to collapse



While throwing crackers

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> While throwing crackers
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



and going on...


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

I am bored!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

This is off-topic...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 28, 2011)

very cool place


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> very cool place

Click to collapse



with clowns and...


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

It is off-topic...


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 28, 2011)

shr said:


> It is off-topic...

Click to collapse



haha no ****


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> with clowns and...

Click to collapse



...a gravity gun...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...a gravity gun...

Click to collapse



to carry toilets


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 28, 2011)

and throw them...


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 28, 2011)

against husam's front


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

head, ouch that-hurts


----------



## JCreazy (Jan 28, 2011)

and then went...


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2011)

JCreazy said:


> and then went...

Click to collapse




...into the dark...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...into the dark...

Click to collapse



Citadel back door


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 28, 2011)

That was jammed





husam666 said:


> Citadel back door

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> That was jammed
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse




...by wooden crates...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

and a-million zombine


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and a-million zombine

Click to collapse



which are actually...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Blood crazed vampires 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Blood crazed vampires
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



sparkling under sunlight...

(please, oh please, don't miss the sarcasm in that)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

that kill Llamas


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that kill Llamas

Click to collapse



with their glitter...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> with their glitter...

Click to collapse



i hate twish*t


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i hate twish*t

Click to collapse



Ummmmm what the???????

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm what the???????
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



twilight i hate-it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> twilight i hate-it

Click to collapse



Twilight turns to 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Full moon for


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Full moon for

Click to collapse



Scaring all the 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Llama Zombies underground


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Llama Zombies underground

Click to collapse



Because the Mafia 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is equipped with


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is equipped with

Click to collapse




Shhh.... it's secret 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shhh.... it's secret
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



you're a-good assistant


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're a-good assistant

Click to collapse



Yes, I am! ♠♠♠•••

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

while the great


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> while the great

Click to collapse



Hitmen of the 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hitmen of the
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Mods are preparing


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mods are preparing

Click to collapse



To lock this 


I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very useful thread


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> To lock this
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



super awesome thread
edit: sorry wrong post


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Very useful thread

Click to collapse




Trying to tell 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trying to tell
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



us what happened


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

when we spam


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> when we spam

Click to collapse




The Off-topic threads
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> when we spam

Click to collapse



this awesome thread
edit: fuuuuuuuuuuuu wrong post again


----------



## Mr.Mac™ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hating antispam filters!


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 30, 2011)

with those stupid


----------



## Dirk (Jan 30, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> with those stupid

Click to collapse



..

..sand lions that...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Eat ant lions 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Eat ant lions
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse




That anteaters eat 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Before dinner is

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Before dinner is
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



The craziest time 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The craziest time
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Of your life 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Of your life
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse




At the party
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 30, 2011)

The MC slipped





Babydoll25 said:


> At the party
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Nitin985 (Jan 30, 2011)

And had sex 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

While they shave

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> While they shave
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Their moustache and

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Their moustache and
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Keep the beard! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 30, 2011)

because Purple Llamas


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> because Purple Llamas

Click to collapse



Are so stupid 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## user7618 (Jan 31, 2011)

and smell bad

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

user7618 said:


> and smell bad
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



but tastes nice...


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> but tastes nice...

Click to collapse



In my stomach 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> but tastes nice...

Click to collapse



Just like kitten


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just like kitten

Click to collapse



said it would...

(I know what you're trying to do, but I won't do it!)


----------



## user7618 (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> said it would...
> 
> (I know what you're trying to do, but I won't do it!)

Click to collapse



But I digress

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## WarByte (Jan 31, 2011)

It needs to


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 31, 2011)

WarByte said:


> It needs to

Click to collapse



think about the


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> think about the

Click to collapse



Hot girls waiting

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## user7618 (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hot girls waiting
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



with sandwiches and

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## WarByte (Feb 1, 2011)

user7618 said:


> with sandwiches and
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



a huge desire


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 1, 2011)

for post counts


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> for post counts

Click to collapse



that others respect


----------



## Dirk (Feb 1, 2011)

Meanwhile, Alex was.....


----------



## GutenLinux (Feb 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Meanwhile, Alex was.....

Click to collapse



too happy to...


----------



## Dirk (Feb 1, 2011)

..dive into Gordons...


----------



## antonymilo (Feb 1, 2011)

...and the zombie...


----------



## WarByte (Feb 1, 2011)

antonymilo said:


> ...and the zombie...

Click to collapse



who was starving


----------



## user7618 (Feb 1, 2011)

WarByte said:


> who was starving

Click to collapse



for lovely burritos

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ate a headcrab!!??

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## Kingnothing9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Afterword it started


----------



## Christo_69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kingnothing9 said:


> Afterword it started

Click to collapse




to walk alone


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Christo_69 said:


> to walk alone

Click to collapse



On the boulevard-of-broken-dreams   

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## Christo_69 (Feb 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> On the boulevard-of-broken-dreams
> 
> Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android

Click to collapse





  Where he tripped


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Christo_69 said:


> Where he tripped

Click to collapse



Because his car

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## Christo_69 (Feb 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because his car
> 
> Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android

Click to collapse



Smashed his foot


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Christo_69 said:


> Smashed his foot

Click to collapse



Because it's possessed 

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## OStrich10 (Feb 2, 2011)

and very stressed


----------



## user7618 (Feb 2, 2011)

And quite obsessed

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2011)

user7618 said:


> And quite obsessed
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



..the foot confessed...


----------



## WarByte (Feb 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ..the foot confessed...

Click to collapse



it actually liked


----------



## Ganjax (Feb 2, 2011)

and ice sucked


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ganjax said:


> and ice sucked

Click to collapse



lollipops using foot-sweat


----------



## bushbrother (Feb 4, 2011)

wow thats gross


----------



## settlethestorm (Feb 4, 2011)

Exclaimed the ice

Sent from my FroyoEris using XDA App


----------



## bushbrother (Feb 4, 2011)

now get lost


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 4, 2011)

bushbrother said:


> now get lost

Click to collapse



or i will...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> or i will...

Click to collapse



empty my tommy-gun


----------



## ss7seven (Feb 4, 2011)

full of rice


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2011)

...so that Dog...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

became full o'holes


----------



## yellowsnowball (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> became full o'holes

Click to collapse



where water leaked


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 5, 2011)

Slowly onto husam's





yellowsnowball said:


> where water leaked

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Slowly onto husam's
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



safehouse where everything 



why is it always me!


----------



## luxb (Feb 5, 2011)

...can be done...


----------



## calgeek (Feb 5, 2011)

except fun stuff


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 5, 2011)

and then eventually


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 5, 2011)

its obvious everybody 

who posted lately

didnt read the

whole thing, sorry,

had to say

the truth. haha

D


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 5, 2011)

And your point





rockstarar said:


> its obvious everybody
> 
> who posted lately
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2011)

rockstarar said:


> its obvious everybody
> 
> who posted lately
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



15 words over


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 9, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> 15 words over

Click to collapse



the rainbow, blue


----------



## AnonymousPeanut (Feb 9, 2011)

Socks and pants

Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 9, 2011)

AnonymousPeanut said:


> Socks and pants
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App

Click to collapse



....worn under their...


----------



## atr0phy (Feb 10, 2011)

clothes I think


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

atr0phy said:


> clothes I think

Click to collapse



But not really...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## galaxys (Feb 10, 2011)

Shooting Stars Tonight


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Shooting Stars Tonight

Click to collapse



Too far away

-Insert signature here-


----------



## vivekshines (Feb 10, 2011)

Happily ever after


----------



## DDiaz007 (Feb 10, 2011)

It got laid

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 10, 2011)

no it didn't


----------



## DDiaz007 (Feb 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> no it didn't

Click to collapse



Man that sucks

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 10, 2011)

DDiaz007 said:


> Man that sucks
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



it really does


----------



## DDiaz007 (Feb 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> it really does

Click to collapse



I will agree

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## koolusernamehere (Feb 10, 2011)

DDiaz007 said:


> I will agree
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then he cried...


----------



## DDiaz007 (Feb 10, 2011)

koolusernamehere said:


> Then he cried...

Click to collapse



wolf wolf wolf

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

DDiaz007 said:


> wolf wolf wolf
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



what? what? what?


----------



## cyperninja (Feb 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what? what? what?

Click to collapse



In the butt....


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

cyperninja said:


> In the butt....

Click to collapse



I don't wanna! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## syde1020 (Feb 10, 2011)

Drop my pants

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

syde1020 said:


> Drop my pants
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



For this crap

-Insert signature here-


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 10, 2011)

it isnt bigg


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

rockstarar said:


> it isnt bigg

Click to collapse



an very unsatisfying


----------



## mfreywald (Feb 11, 2011)

till I started


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

mfreywald said:


> till I started

Click to collapse



going off topic...


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> going off topic...

Click to collapse



which is on-topic...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> which is on-topic...

Click to collapse



Of the off-topic

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of the off-topic
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



which is off-topic...


----------



## mfreywald (Feb 11, 2011)

which was very


----------



## frigid (Feb 11, 2011)

Off-topic being so

Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

frigid said:


> Off-topic being so
> 
> Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Off topically topical 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## frigid (Feb 11, 2011)

Going hardcore and

Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

frigid said:


> Going hardcore and
> 
> Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Becoming comically scary

-Insert signature here-


----------



## frigid (Feb 11, 2011)

But not really

Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

frigid said:


> But not really
> 
> Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



because he's bananananananananed


----------



## plasmadragon007 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> because he's bananananananananed

Click to collapse



into the realm


----------



## Dirk (Feb 11, 2011)

plasmadragon007 said:


> into the realm

Click to collapse



...of the Combine...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...of the Combine...

Click to collapse



combining against freeman


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> combining against freeman

Click to collapse




Who really was
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who really was
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



unjailbreakable, because turrents


----------



## galaxys (Feb 12, 2011)

Planets are Aligned


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Feb 12, 2011)

And Justin bieber

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## TheBassman369 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> And Justin bieber
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Plays the bass


----------



## edwardmlyte (Feb 12, 2011)

so that he

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## gracyj (Feb 12, 2011)

enjoys his dream


----------



## DDiaz007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cause he is

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Torino10 (Feb 12, 2011)

going fishing soon


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

it all exists


----------



## nalu_pl (Feb 13, 2011)

in his mind

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## thunderstar2500 (Feb 13, 2011)

for the fish?


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Feb 13, 2011)

And then, suddenly...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

The aliens came! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 13, 2011)

who's this going?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> who's this going?

Click to collapse



It's going nowhere...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 13, 2011)

and the thread?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> and the thread?

Click to collapse



Just the same 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## nalu_pl (Feb 13, 2011)

"Be gone satan!"


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

Jack Black enters


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

svertm said:


> Jack Black enters

Click to collapse



Then he died

-Insert signature here-


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

short lived no?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

svertm said:


> short lived no?

Click to collapse



Because he sucks! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

to what extent?


----------



## thisishoot (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then he died
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



of crab infestation


----------



## MegaBubbletea (Feb 13, 2011)

What the hell.

Sent from my GT540 by MBt


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

check out tribute



nalu_pl said:


> "Be gone satan!"

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

more than everyone


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

Even the Hoff?


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 13, 2011)

svertm said:


> Even the Hoff?

Click to collapse



eating burger off


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> eating burger off

Click to collapse



The toilet floor

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The toilet floor
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



in my cafeteria...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> in my cafeteria...

Click to collapse



near the finger...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## rjd728 (Feb 14, 2011)

by the river.......


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Feb 14, 2011)

rjd728 said:


> by the river.......

Click to collapse



Where I once....

Sent from MYN EVOlutionary cellular....uh....mini tablet?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Where I once....
> 
> Sent from MYN EVOlutionary cellular....uh....mini tablet?

Click to collapse



Peed your pants

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

while being scared...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> while being scared...

Click to collapse



Of Senor payaso...

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## cyperninja (Feb 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of Senor payaso...
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse




dun dun DUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## etsme (Feb 15, 2011)

W J 5

Sent from my big toe


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

etsme said:


> W J 5
> 
> Sent from my big toe

Click to collapse



Is faulty robot

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 17, 2011)

That putts along





husam666 said:


> Is faulty robot
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## cam_hamlin (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> combining against freeman

Click to collapse



To wipe out


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

cam_hamlin said:


> To wipe out

Click to collapse



All the nonbelievers

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## galaxys (Feb 18, 2011)

Aurora Borealis Glitter


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 18, 2011)

Was the name





galaxys said:


> Aurora Borealis Glitter

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Feb 18, 2011)

of his cat


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitty liked pie...

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## Reditus2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Omn omn omn

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Reditus2 said:


> Omn omn omn
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Said the kitty


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Clicking his fingers

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

As he tapdanced

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 20, 2011)

To heavy metal

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

In a moshpit

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 20, 2011)

Stomping on a bananaaaaaaaaaa





twitch153 said:


> In a moshpit
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## galaxys (Feb 21, 2011)

Humongous Solar Flare


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 21, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Humongous Solar Flare

Click to collapse



in twitch's toilet..................


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> in twitch's toilet..................

Click to collapse



Why-do u-hate him? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why-do u-hate him?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



I hate me haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I hate me haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



emo banana banned


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> emo banana banned

Click to collapse



get a haircut.......


----------



## islanda73 (Feb 21, 2011)

get a life.... 
lol


----------



## biglacio (Feb 21, 2011)

ReTweet this post


----------



## kirior (Feb 24, 2011)

But than suddenly...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

kirior said:


> But than suddenly...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There was Godzilla! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 24, 2011)

kirior said:


> But than suddenly...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the banana smashed


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> the banana smashed

Click to collapse



In your mom 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> In your mom
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



said a-wannabe daddy


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> said a-wannabe daddy

Click to collapse



As he left

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As he left
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



his Mom's bedroom


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> his Mom's bedroom

Click to collapse



With your skull 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## kirior (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> With your skull
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



in his hands


----------



## Shinydude100 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Lol*

laughing his outloud-ness.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> laughing his outloud-ness.

Click to collapse



Which isn't real.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Which isn't real.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Having said that...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Having said that...

Click to collapse



Go get some

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go get some
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



of twitch153's Mom's


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> of twitch153's Mom's

Click to collapse



Who is dead. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who is dead.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



and in heaven


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Or in Vietnam 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## kirior (Feb 25, 2011)

Fighting crazy-ass revolutionists

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

kirior said:


> Fighting crazy-ass revolutionists
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



revolving around revolutions...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2011)

like the first...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

world war in


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 2, 2011)

in a time............................


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> in a time............................

Click to collapse



of your life


----------



## oschlegel (Mar 2, 2011)

...after the age...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 2, 2011)

oschlegel said:


> ...after the age...

Click to collapse




...of sexual consent...

(I've lost the plot....of the story. I don't mean i've gone insane!)


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 2, 2011)

It becomes open





DirkGently1 said:


> ...of sexual consent...
> 
> (I've lost the plot....of the story. I don't mean i've gone insane!)

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> It becomes open
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



To perverted thoughts 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

then Josef Fritzel...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Flew in the

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Wide open vagina


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

That gaped open! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

While he was...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stopping all this...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## FireDemonSiC (Mar 3, 2011)

The vagina closed...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

And faded away

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Then the clouds


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Then the clouds

Click to collapse



..unleashed a deluge...


----------



## westicle (Mar 3, 2011)

Of donkey punches 

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

westicle said:


> Of donkey punches
> 
> Scent phrum mie fone!

Click to collapse



after Uncle Sanchez


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 3, 2011)

went and beat


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> four dead horses

Click to collapse



along with jockeys


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2011)

Wearing pink hats

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Doing the limbo...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Doing the limbo...

Click to collapse



While wearing sombreros! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

In the rain...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

of dirty blood


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of dirty blood

Click to collapse



Which reminds me...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Which reminds me...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



of ur x


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

When she wasn't...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of ur x

Click to collapse



Who should die

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

for being an


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for being an

Click to collapse



Atrocious douche bag

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Because she didn't...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

hold on a second... I said your x not your ex up there, why are we talking about her


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because she didn't...

Click to collapse



Put out much lmao jk

@Husam, maybe a miscommunication haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

When three words


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Suddenly became more. ;p


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Suddenly became more. ;p

Click to collapse



Than a feeling! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

Of awkwardness ran...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

towards the light


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

And then she 





husam666 said:


> towards the light

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## lamjay (Mar 4, 2011)

Fell on some

Sent from my X10i


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Poop that smelled 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## yaheath (Mar 4, 2011)

I just need


----------



## wanged (Mar 4, 2011)

four more years


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2011)

to be healed 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

From being lame

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## wanged (Mar 4, 2011)

deaf, blind and


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 4, 2011)

Soaked in dank





wanged said:


> deaf, blind and

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Soaked in dank
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



..and putrid, vile.....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

Of blind mice


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 4, 2011)

then she found...


----------



## shoemeistah (Mar 5, 2011)

Peanutbutter jelly time

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

shoemeistah said:


> Peanutbutter jelly time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



and then she


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2011)

Punished wild toads

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

and whipped her


----------



## yaheath (Mar 5, 2011)

into a frenzy


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

friend into a


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

Crazy Jewish man...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Crazy Jewish man...

Click to collapse



Who killed your

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who killed your
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



god damned iphone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> god damned iphone

Click to collapse



Because it sucks! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it sucks!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



with virtual GF


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:
			
		

> with virtual GF

Click to collapse



who was very


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

Eager to bite


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

anything she finds


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Hidden under the...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Hidden under the...

Click to collapse



Couch last night

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Where she found...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Where she found...

Click to collapse



A secret portal! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A secret portal!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



that went to...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> that went to...

Click to collapse



To kill chutulu! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> To kill chutulu!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



and then what?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> and then what?

Click to collapse



He killed you.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He killed you.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



so he killed


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> so he killed

Click to collapse



Mr.Erick person

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> poo
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



that is a 


10 char


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> that is a
> 
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Editing it now haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Editing it now haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



me too 

10 char


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> me too
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Poo makes me

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Get off topic... ;p


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Get off topic... ;p

Click to collapse



Inside off topic

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Because I'm stupid...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

And self abusive....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Because of XDA...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because of XDA...

Click to collapse



Tells you so

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## designfears (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tells you so
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



go to bed


10


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

You got told...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> You got told...

Click to collapse



I don't wanna 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 6, 2011)

You should go...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> You should go...

Click to collapse



It's only 10:30pm...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's only 10:30pm...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ITS 11:35 AM


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

It's 10:34 AM.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

it's 12:36PM now!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

It's 14:14 now!


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It's 14:14 now!

Click to collapse



WTF, it's 9:31AM


----------



## n3n00 (Mar 6, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> WTF, it's 9:31AM

Click to collapse



No, it's 15:36!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

n3n00 said:


> No, it's 15:36!

Click to collapse



And at 15: 37...

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And at 15: 37...
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



The world ended 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The world ended
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And started again....

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And started again....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



In less than

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Six billion years...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Six billion years...

Click to collapse



Ago, something evolved

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ago, something evolved
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Named Scooby Doo! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

With an usual


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Scoobi snack that 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Scoobi snack that
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?

Click to collapse



Made Scooby high

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

And hungry like 





Babydoll25 said:


> Made Scooby high
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

A lame llama


----------



## galaxys (Mar 7, 2011)

Black Hole Thermonuclear


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Made Scooby high
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Then he od'ed...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

On fresh air


----------



## s1xtY40 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jizzed in pants


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

And wanted to

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> And wanted to
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Dance Dance Dance! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Then he wished

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Then he wished
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



His head could 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> be delayed because

Click to collapse



Of the turbulence

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Then appeared a

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Then appeared a
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



UFO developer site


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

And an alien 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## 007K (Mar 7, 2011)

which was green


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

but mistaken for


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but mistaken for

Click to collapse



The color teal! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Then he probed

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Then he probed
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Multiple probable holes 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Then the alien

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Then the alien
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bought a new

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

electric dildo which...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

made him very

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why guys? Why? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why guys? Why?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Then Bob ran

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

Into the church...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

And burned alive! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

But didn't die

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

Because of his... (dildo) lol.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

super flameproof coat

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

Which he found...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

In a mysterious 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Super dungeon of

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Evil flaming skulls

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

And not dildos! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

He also found..

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

A super magical

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> A super magical
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mushroom magic potion! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Mushroom magic potion!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That gave him

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That gave him
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



A crazy high

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A crazy high
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But it also...


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

Gave him dildo...


----------



## remuntada (Mar 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Gave him dildo...

Click to collapse



and make him...


----------



## shatred (Mar 8, 2011)

scream very loud


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

but the neighbors


----------



## chrisgtl (Mar 8, 2011)

couldnt hear becuase


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

chrisgtl said:


> couldnt hear becuase

Click to collapse



they hate n00bs


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

And apple users

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## stirkac (Mar 8, 2011)

...who think that..


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 8, 2011)

stirkac said:


> ...who think that..

Click to collapse



...iOS sucks and...


----------



## waydownsouth (Mar 8, 2011)

Macbooks are for...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Losers who can't 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Losers who can't
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Use a normal

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2011)

Linux or Windows

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Which is very

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2011)

Annoying, just like

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

That one time

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

At band camp

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

When I had


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> When I had

Click to collapse



Too many dildos

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Too many dildos
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That had magical


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That had magical

Click to collapse



effects on twitch152


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> effects on twitch152

Click to collapse




That killed him! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That killed him!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



By burning him


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Because of all...


----------



## shatred (Mar 9, 2011)

i did your...

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## angel18 (Mar 9, 2011)

congratulations to all who join these forums
we will try to discussion


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because of all...

Click to collapse



The wonderful trolls.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

That is Angel18... xD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> That is Angel18... xD

Click to collapse



join the mafia


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Then he shot...


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

who owns all


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Of XDA members'...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Then he shot...

Click to collapse



a zombie in


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

a clown suit!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> a clown suit!

Click to collapse



who is off-topic


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

At the party...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> At the party...

Click to collapse



of avn where


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

He found a...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> He found a...

Click to collapse



-bout 3-girls that


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -bout 3-girls that

Click to collapse



has magical dildos 

 (this story should be a book )


----------



## morgwai (Mar 9, 2011)

which turn on


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

morgwai said:


> which turn on

Click to collapse



and vibrate everything


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and vibrate everything

Click to collapse



that moves because


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> that moves because

Click to collapse



Of magical powers


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Of magical powers

Click to collapse



that vibrates everything


----------



## n3n00 (Mar 9, 2011)

And it blows


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

n3n00 said:


> And it blows

Click to collapse



Just like apple


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Just like apple

Click to collapse



juice so he


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> juice so he

Click to collapse



Started to run


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Towards the dildo's!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Towards the dildo's!

Click to collapse



That can give

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Good an*l s*x. (I had to lmao)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Good an*l s*x. (I had to lmao)

Click to collapse



Mods will get


Sry no place for the word you xD

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mods will get
> 
> 
> Sry no place for the word you xD
> ...

Click to collapse



And destroy you


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> And destroy you

Click to collapse



But will get

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

It edited quickly.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It edited quickly.

Click to collapse



Anyway magical powers

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 9, 2011)

Bestowed on the





husam666 said:


> Anyway magical powers
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Bestowed on the
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Mods make them


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Girls go "woo"!


----------



## shatred (Mar 9, 2011)

Then something grew...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

shatred said:


> Then something grew...

Click to collapse



Longer than trees

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

That had creases...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> That had creases...

Click to collapse



And it was


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Chris Brown hiding...


----------



## shatred (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Chris Brown hiding...

Click to collapse



for the hard..


----------



## boz_x (Mar 10, 2011)

part was not


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Quite there yet...


----------



## shatred (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Quite there yet...

Click to collapse



Unless he summoned..


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeus, Apollo and





shatred said:


> Unless he summoned..

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Zeus, Apollo and
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



THE Husam ME!


----------



## Enhdojo (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> THE Husam ME!

Click to collapse



Thanx to God...


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 10, 2011)

Enhdojo said:


> Thanx to God...

Click to collapse



...for these dildos...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 10, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> ...for these dildos...

Click to collapse



That were very


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 10, 2011)

useful for the


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hard like concrete.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Hard like concrete.

Click to collapse



Once we get

sent from my tp2


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Once we get
> 
> sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



to home to


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> to home to

Click to collapse



the girls inside


----------



## shatred (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the girls inside

Click to collapse



that are very


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Desperate for some...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Desperate for some...

Click to collapse



Sweet time in

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Skelly land while...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Skelly land while...

Click to collapse



They have super


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

duper pooper powers


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> duper pooper powers

Click to collapse



That they used


----------



## idiocracy (Mar 11, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That they used

Click to collapse




  To control the...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

World's food supply

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

And then they


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ate some mushrooms...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ate some mushrooms...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Out of their

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Out of their
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Secret stash and


----------



## shatred (Mar 11, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Secret stash and

Click to collapse



they checked xda-developers.com


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 11, 2011)

shatred said:


> they checked xda-developers.com

Click to collapse



To only find..


----------



## shatred (Mar 11, 2011)

JDM_HD2 said:


> To only find..

Click to collapse



that some guy..


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

shatred said:


> that some guy..

Click to collapse



is interested in-them


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

shatred said:


> that some guy..

Click to collapse



Had been making


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Had been making

Click to collapse



toriko rocks like


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> toriko rocks like

Click to collapse



Sesame ramen noodles


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 11, 2011)

With saemon sauce.... (my bad hahaha  it ryhmed)


----------



## cmsullivan (Mar 11, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> With saemon sauce.... (my bad hahaha  it ryhmed)

Click to collapse



Then He Pulled


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

cmsullivan said:


> Then He Pulled

Click to collapse



The lever to


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Unleash the Max 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Unleash the Max
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



and sea men


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 11, 2011)

Then twitch found


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

some hidden magical


----------



## daddij (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> some hidden magical

Click to collapse



**** smoking women


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

That one guy

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Who just stares
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

While people walk 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> While people walk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



in funny ways


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Like that other

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Like that other
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



guy in-shallow hal


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> guy in-shallow hal

Click to collapse



Jack black sucks

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Jack black sucks
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nothing cuz-he rocks


----------



## TheNewGuy (Mar 11, 2011)

That offers tiger-blood...

(Had to do it)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Jack black sucks
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



sum cox where


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> sum cox where

Click to collapse



It's not a

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## TheNewGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

Bad thing that...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNewGuy said:


> Bad thing that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He wants it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He wants it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



The xda way

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The xda way
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Or no way

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 12, 2011)

. So he got

Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 12, 2011)

muerteman said:


> . So he got
> 
> Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



all of her


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> all of her

Click to collapse



Base are belong

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 12, 2011)

To her magesty 

Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

Then found that

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Timberline (Mar 13, 2011)

In the beginning


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Timberline said:


> In the beginning

Click to collapse



It just began

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Where it all...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Started to end 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DDNV (Mar 13, 2011)

In a green


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bomb hitting the

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (Mar 13, 2011)

Large apple store

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

In which iPad 2s...

(It's a product, that's one word!)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> In which iPad 2s...
> 
> (It's a product, that's one word!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best friend ever 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

... You killed the story. ;-;

On topic:

... Exploded, leaving turds...

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## galaxys (Mar 13, 2011)

Planet Jupiter Rings


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 13, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Planet Jupiter Rings

Click to collapse



the great bell

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

Sending turds planet Jupiter? What?

... causing loud resonance ...

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sending turds planet Jupiter? What?
> 
> ... causing loud resonance ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that nobody heard


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

... because a tree...

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

was listening to...


----------



## Oscar1990 (Mar 13, 2011)

a man banging..


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

oscar1990 while listening


----------



## Oscar1990 (Mar 13, 2011)

a tiger eating


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Katy Perry's womanhood...


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

... AKA her penis....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... AKA her penis....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



that's lady gaga!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

You just ruined Katy Perry for me.

A dog farted...

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

on Katy Perry...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

and lady gaga


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

And jessie j

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

with Jeffry Star


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with Jeffry Star

Click to collapse



And the queen

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And the queen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



then she hit


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

A farting Gaga...

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Because she had

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because she had
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



to hit max


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Peanuts stuck up...


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

Her butt hole.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Her butt hole.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



you've  a-twisted mind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

She thought it

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> She thought it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was nothing but


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

She was wrong


husam666 said:


> was nothing but

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

and they live
happily ever after

the end here
close thread please


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Thread closed. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

no it aint


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Shh..! I wanted to 
pretend I was 
a mod  lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

We've to start again now... SIGH. xD  

Chris Brown was...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> We've to start again now... SIGH. xD
> 
> Chris Brown was...

Click to collapse



Talking to this

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

brownie that tasted


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Like Rihanna's minge...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Because it was

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## n3n00 (Mar 13, 2011)

^ban him^ xD

So he jumped


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

And put him...


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 14, 2011)

In a small....


----------



## thingthree (Mar 14, 2011)

Cubicle that smelled...


-ThingThree


----------



## nfocus (Mar 14, 2011)

like skittles and ...


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 14, 2011)

**** swirled all...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

over the world


----------



## wachw (Mar 14, 2011)

and around it


----------



## s13_slider (Mar 14, 2011)

Came from nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 14, 2011)

s13_slider said:


> Came from nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



but now is


----------



## s13_slider (Mar 14, 2011)

winning all over.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Your mom's face 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Charlie Sheen is
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Snorting the coke 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Snorting the coke
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And winning, duh.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

people look at


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> people look at

Click to collapse



My lovely ladylumps 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My lovely ladylumps
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you have them?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Just like that

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just like that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when I move


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Back and forth

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back and forth
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I whip my-hair


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I whip my-hair

Click to collapse



I snap my-neck

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I snap my-neck
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I suck my


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I suck my

Click to collapse



I'm not even.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Because if i


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not even.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



not doing that


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not even.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



half the man


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because if i

Click to collapse



Talk to you

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 15, 2011)

And your hand





twitch153 said:


> Talk to you
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## nism0o (Mar 15, 2011)

are holding my


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 15, 2011)

Dog's his shoes


----------



## shatred (Mar 16, 2011)

Pieksjoemanne said:


> Dog's his shoes

Click to collapse



in the new


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

shatred said:


> in the new

Click to collapse



hot dog that


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 17, 2011)

Had mustard and 





husam666 said:


> hot dog that

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## DannyDoan (Mar 17, 2011)

i like pie.


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 17, 2011)

DannyDoan said:


> i like pie.

Click to collapse



Because my pianist ....


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Box287 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pieksjoemanne said:


> Because my pianist ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



said it was


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Box287 said:


> said it was

Click to collapse



a-guitar not a-piano


----------



## Appogee (Mar 18, 2011)

So I attacked 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 18, 2011)

Appogee said:


> So I attacked
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



to avenge my


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> to avenge my

Click to collapse



your GF murderer


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 18, 2011)

Who made the


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Who made the

Click to collapse



the only magical


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

Super special sandwich! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## emilya (Mar 19, 2011)

which is Yummy...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

because it had


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

ice cream in


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

the cream pie


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the cream pie

Click to collapse



Sprinkled with some

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Creamy raspberry filling 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Creamy raspberry filling
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And chocolate chips

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And chocolate chips
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



with a-new name


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

like mc name


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Or Mc.Hammer? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or Mc.Hammer?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



or MC Donalds


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Or Burger King! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or Burger King!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



or eat hummus


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Like yourself Husam 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Like yourself Husam
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I ate yesterday 

hummus with falafel

and there were

English (I think) dude and

dudess eating too


----------



## galaxys (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggest Full Moon


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 20, 2011)

That shot off


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

At your mom

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 20, 2011)

Which missed then

Hit twitch's dad...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Which missed then
> 
> Hit twitch's dad...

Click to collapse



Who's a step


----------



## chopper the dog (Mar 20, 2011)

above a monkey


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

which is blind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

like a duck


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> like a duck

Click to collapse



with an I

10chars


----------



## Nitin985 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with an I
> 
> 10chars

Click to collapse



And a huge

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 20, 2011)

Pole sticking out...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

of its huge


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

mouth that is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

also know as


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

a beak because


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

it's a duck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Why is Off-Topic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Sooo... dead at-the-moment


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

What's it like?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Being soo aloone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

"it's not good"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Replied the Macaroni


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Replied the Macaroni

Click to collapse



that's called max


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Because he's lonely 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

even when surrounded


----------



## trainriderben (Mar 20, 2011)

By hundreds of


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

[
 bananas who have 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

don't trust me


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (Mar 21, 2011)

So high on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Little kitten blood

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 21, 2011)

That he shot...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

At the neighbor...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## iainash (Mar 21, 2011)

Right in the....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Nitin985 (Mar 21, 2011)

Penis which was

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Huge for a

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

monkey man boy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds kinda funny 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Said the strange 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Monkey man boy

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

, who was eating


twitch153 said:


> Monkey man boy
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> , who was eating
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing but bananas


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's business time! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

For all of


twitch153 said:


> It's business time!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fine sexy ladies 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Come over to 


twitch153 said:


> Fine sexy ladies
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

My house later

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

And we can.... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Have some snacks

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

and then go 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have some snacks
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



and haz cheezburger


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Because we like

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

to have lots

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Of free food! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

And then to





> Of free food!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And then to
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Play laser tag 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## UtilityPole (Mar 21, 2011)

that's grown on


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Millions of people

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 22, 2011)

check this out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1004017


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 22, 2011)

its like 3 

word story but

slighty diferent and

not limited 2

3 words a

line, which results

in me doing

thus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

Off Topic = Dead.....

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Was the zombie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 23, 2011)

Is offtopic dead?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only for today  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## S.S.Gohan (Mar 23, 2011)

just die already


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Go first friend

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

eat the banana


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 23, 2011)

update your rom


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

dot.cis said:


> update your rom

Click to collapse



I'm CIS student


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm CIS student

Click to collapse



studying prof's boobs...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> studying prof's boobs...

Click to collapse



got bored now


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> got bored now

Click to collapse



playing with myself

(How can you be bored of boobies?!)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> playing with myself
> 
> (How can you be bored of boobies?!)

Click to collapse



lol

I don't know


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> I don't know

Click to collapse



squealed the wanker 

(that's for being confused)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> squealed the wanker
> 
> (that's for being confused)

Click to collapse



damn you lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn you lol

Click to collapse



shouted confused Husam

(still not letting go of the confusion about boobies)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> shouted confused Husam
> 
> (still not letting go of the confusion about boobies)

Click to collapse



too busy coding 

JK

It's getting old


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too busy coding
> 
> JK
> 
> It's getting old

Click to collapse



to realize that...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> to realize that...

Click to collapse



coding is more


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unimportant than a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

Dupontrocks11 said:


> Unimportant than a
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



flying donkey spleen...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> flying donkey spleen...

Click to collapse



and flying cow


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and flying cow

Click to collapse





Dominates the world


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

without thinking of


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> without thinking of

Click to collapse



silver goat udders...


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

Discombobulated chicken heads


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

How long has,

this been going,

on for now?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> How long has,
> 
> this been going,
> 
> on for now?

Click to collapse



9th March 2010, 02:19 AM (GMT+2)

that's 1Year 15Days


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

I like buffalo-wings.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

Because they are

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Tug and whip...


----------



## Leeyron (Mar 24, 2011)

they have to


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 24, 2011)

Leeyron said:


> they have to

Click to collapse



date a manufacturer.......


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pieksjoemanne said:


> date a manufacturer.......

Click to collapse



bottom because barcodes


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bottom because barcodes

Click to collapse



are striping my....


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

Pieksjoemanne said:


> are striping my....

Click to collapse



leotards off my...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually boring algebra.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2011)

Then a mosquito...

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Actually boring algebra.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



not for nerds


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Bit my leg





dexter93 said:


> Then a mosquito...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

because you fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Worse than a

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Worse than a
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



a bully in-school


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Who hits everyone

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who hits everyone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



but his teachers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Shot him after





husam666 said:


> but his teachers

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

he raped animals


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

And trolled the

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## 007K (Mar 25, 2011)

alley way but


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

After they shot

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

A rain-coloured butterfly 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 26, 2011)

Shat on my...

(Guys, don't quote. It's funnier that way.)

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

Phone while-on XDA.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## tekavc (Mar 26, 2011)

Time to go...


----------



## 007K (Mar 26, 2011)

And catch the 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

McDonald's thats not-fattening...  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> McDonald's thats not-fattening...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



because it's soo


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

Disgusting. Nuff said. xD  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

Then pacman came

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

and ate burgers


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 26, 2011)

and some pizza


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

While playing ukulele

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

clown deletes posts


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

said the warrior

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Who was scared


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

because his butt


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

needed some scratching

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

because he had


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

A very very


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

big (insert word here) inside


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

Incoming ban consigliere

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think-so


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

Neither do I 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

Of a clown

Who deleted like

Half of the-thread.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Of a clown
> 
> Who deleted like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because he was


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

Afraid of kids... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Sirklip (Mar 26, 2011)

running all over


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 27, 2011)

Offtopic again, again


----------



## cg 112358 (Mar 27, 2011)

but then he...


----------



## geovanex (Mar 27, 2011)

The Zombie Exterminator


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 27, 2011)

took a nap

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

because he'd eaten


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson's Desire Z


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

and it had
troll juice on-it


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

like cereal but


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

trollier and more


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

crunchy like a


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

skull from a


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 27, 2011)

Chicken tikka sandwich...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

spiderman always won


----------



## Deniz.S (Mar 27, 2011)

nothing and he


----------



## evouser22 (Mar 27, 2011)

took anger out.

I like girls (


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 27, 2011)

On his girlfriend-which 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## evouser22 (Mar 27, 2011)

cheated on him


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 27, 2011)

With another really

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## evouser22 (Mar 27, 2011)

nasty whore who

I wish I had an Evo 3D


----------



## xozix (Mar 27, 2011)

bunny got angry


----------



## P4ndur (Mar 27, 2011)

And started to


----------



## evouser22 (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to the

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Mar 27, 2011)

Easter egg hunt

The Force is strong with this one....


----------



## P4ndur (Mar 27, 2011)

And find some


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

Eggs that the

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 27, 2011)

Whore had hidden...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Mar 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Whore had hidden...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



In a giant

Sent from my HTC Legend. Now that's dedication.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

Used condom when... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## possessed1913 (Mar 28, 2011)

she is done


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

with the dishes...


----------



## xzillerationer (Mar 28, 2011)

She gets to

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

lick it off...


----------



## yiannisthegreek (Mar 28, 2011)

Of the eggs...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

yiannisthegreek said:


> Of the eggs...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



so Beat it!

(the eggs, I mean)


----------



## D3abL3 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> so Beat it!
> 
> (the eggs, I mean)

Click to collapse



And then she


----------



## Ron_HeadcaseGames (Mar 28, 2011)

ran over dog


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

the pink mongrel


----------



## Nathcro1597 (Mar 28, 2011)

wanna be a...


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

Cowboy, baby, in...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2011)

and out, like


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Mar 28, 2011)

absolutely nothing else


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

can be undone...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

like that time


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

My HD2 worked.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> My HD2 worked.

Click to collapse



until it fell


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

which was then...


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> which was then...

Click to collapse



it stopped working


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

Then Rambo jumped...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

and stomped on


----------



## evouser22 (Mar 28, 2011)

a small ant

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

that ate his


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> that ate his

Click to collapse



hot ant wing


----------



## 007K (Mar 29, 2011)

Unfortunately he was 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## iainash (Mar 29, 2011)

Late for his...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ballet classes, in

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## xda45 (Mar 29, 2011)

a blue Winnebago


----------



## madferit1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Which was really

Sent from my u20i using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

madferit1 said:


> Which was really
> 
> Sent from my u20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



a very small


----------



## kkedigh (Mar 29, 2011)

Community of post-apocalyptic

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Xyercyn (Mar 29, 2011)

kkedigh said:


> Community of post-apocalyptic
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Rabid zombie turtles


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

With huge mohawks

sent from my a$$


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2011)

like dancing panda

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 29, 2011)

cooking fresh little.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Nachos in the

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nachos in the
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the sewer system

sent from my a$$


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 29, 2011)

with his big....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pieksjoemanne said:


> with his big....

Click to collapse



Steve as meat

sent from my a$$


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Slamed it arround...


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

the orange cactus...


----------



## chopper the dog (Mar 30, 2011)

bar and grill


----------



## mattfmartin (Mar 30, 2011)

humping the waitress


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

with a bone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

really really hard


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

To get out-alive

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

from Aperture Labs

(cheater Husam!)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

To real life

(What did I do?)

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

lying about cakes

(you did this:



husam666 said:


> To get out-alive
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

When portal opens

(Ah )

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

under unsuspecting turrets


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

fully loaded, shoot


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 30, 2011)

to the stars

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> to the stars
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Where to Ms? 

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

But it isn't...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

or is it?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> or is it?

Click to collapse



Or isn't it? 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

nice to have...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> nice to have...

Click to collapse



You around Mr.?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You around Mr.?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Surely, I am...


----------



## fragjunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

An exeptional dude

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

but of course


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

very weird when


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

somebody deletes posts!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

called the clown


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

to sing songs...


----------



## wez89 (Mar 31, 2011)

about love for


----------



## herrfisk (Mar 31, 2011)

my x10 mini pro..


----------



## scopio (Mar 31, 2011)

why not me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

Because you're new


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

-spaper that contains

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

some good news


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> some good news

Click to collapse



About apple closing

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

their business because


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

They're a shame

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## Shinydude100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Because Mr. Clown...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 1, 2011)

shaved his balls


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2011)

using a machette

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

he accidentally cut


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 1, 2011)

His own ****





husam666 said:


> he accidentally cut

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 1, 2011)

But why make

Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 1, 2011)

Fun of Mr.clown


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2011)

when we can

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Shinydude100 (Apr 1, 2011)

Laugh at him

"Me saying I'm better than you would be an understatement"


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 2, 2011)

like Obama did


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 2, 2011)

The car accident


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

went badly after


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch went purple

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 2, 2011)

Because of which 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 2, 2011)

Made him sweat 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## rockstarar (Apr 2, 2011)

And he grew

Sent from my myTouch 4G using XDA App


----------



## macp10181 (Apr 2, 2011)

By the fire

Sent from my Hero with gingerbread action.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

where it was


----------



## Jackson147 (Apr 2, 2011)

delivered from within


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 2, 2011)

His own Penis.


----------



## Paso876 (Apr 3, 2011)

and then she...


----------



## k2buckley (Apr 3, 2011)

Started to run

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

Because she hated

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MikeCriggs (Apr 3, 2011)

uterovaginal encysted anomaly...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

so she changed

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

to make him


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 3, 2011)

undress my hamster


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> undress my hamster

Click to collapse



When it's cold

Message Sent!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

like an iceberg 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 3, 2011)

nipples get hard


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

shukla said:


> nipples get hard

Click to collapse



Because blood flow

Message Sent!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

south by southeast


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Where rednecks are

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 4, 2011)

Pickin a banjo


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Pickin a banjo

Click to collapse



To eat it

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 4, 2011)

With rotten teeth


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> With rotten teeth

Click to collapse



With infinite cavity

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with infinite cavity
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



space below his


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> space below his

Click to collapse



Red dirty bottom 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> red dirty bottom
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



boys in his


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

huge hat that


----------



## fastnsx21 (Apr 4, 2011)

In the basement 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Play with turtles

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2011)

cooking meth in


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

My Mom's Basement...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My Mom's Basement...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



While smoking weed

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

spiked with fertilizer


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

which made me


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 5, 2011)

extremely horny and


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

higher than a...


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2011)

naked Tracy Morgan (Google it)


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

To my surprise...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 6, 2011)

the scream killer


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

While crappy a...

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## peanjr (Apr 7, 2011)

Slip right in..

Sent from my Evervolv powered Shift using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

The poop shoot...

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 8, 2011)

Felt something sticky...

Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

In the rear

Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## cancrusher (Apr 8, 2011)

with such a


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 9, 2011)

Big force it

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Hidyman (Apr 9, 2011)

ended the thread.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 9, 2011)

Wich would really suck

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Apr 9, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Wich would really suck

Click to collapse



..so didn't happen.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 9, 2011)

Jack and Jill


----------



## Nitin985 (Apr 9, 2011)

While doing anal 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 10, 2011)

smelled something weird


----------



## galaxys (Apr 10, 2011)

Pulsar Neutron Star


----------



## yodafone (Apr 10, 2011)

Threw them out

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

of the toilet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2011)

Because it smelt

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

like black crap


still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

eaten by the

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

macaroni kings of-tomorrow


----------



## yodafone (Apr 12, 2011)

using a Sensation

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 12, 2011)

Of pure disgust...

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

for xda n00bs

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## daddij (Apr 14, 2011)

whom will suffer


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 14, 2011)

Anal rape from...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2011)

Skelly p) because he 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## daddij (Apr 14, 2011)

hahahahah i was rollin so hard on the floor sorry

but anyways: 

likes little boys


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

Such as twitchp)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## stuka69 (Apr 15, 2011)

who was a......


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

lethal crazy banana

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

who enjoyed spelling

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

While inside something

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

like husam's mouth XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

Where the wildebeest

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## stuka69 (Apr 15, 2011)

which was still


----------



## natious (Apr 15, 2011)

covered in aids


----------



## stuka69 (Apr 15, 2011)

from when he


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

Went to Australia

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

With a bag

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

full of condoms

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

and pure disgust

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

to the ones

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

That ate my

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 15, 2011)

cheeseburger with mayo


----------



## daddij (Apr 15, 2011)

covered in jizz


----------



## natious (Apr 15, 2011)

In my pants

swyped from a galaxy far far away...


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Apr 15, 2011)

natious said:


> In my pants
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away...

Click to collapse



like a boss

Sent from my Galaxy Tab. Now that's dedication


----------



## CptAJ (Apr 16, 2011)

that forever clings


----------



## skyline247 (Apr 16, 2011)

to my waistband


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

that will kill

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

And eat twitch

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Then shoot Husam

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

along with sakai

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> along with sakai
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Without babydoll and

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Without babydoll and
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Skelly? Asked max

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Skelly? Asked max
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



No he's rapist

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No he's rapist
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Oops, I blew-it

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what she-said

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's what she-said
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



No she didn't

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok fine she-didn't 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ok fine she-didn't
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Ask Sparky about

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ask Sparky about
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Nothing at all

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Because I likee

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Being a pedo

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

It's fun because

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's fun because
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What you're doing 

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## CptAJ (Apr 16, 2011)

is actually considered


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

as a pro

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

sport just like


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

noob with offence


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm no noob


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm no noob

Click to collapse



nobody said that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nobody said that

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, Oops


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

Story is end.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Story is end.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



of the world!


----------



## zerodesigner (Apr 17, 2011)

the end already?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

No end yet


----------



## decalex (Apr 17, 2011)

Unless you can


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 17, 2011)

bring it back


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

PRobably right now

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

or how's now?


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

why right now?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## Chrysanthosp (Apr 17, 2011)

why not?????


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

three word story


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

Chrysanthosp said:


> why not?????

Click to collapse



3 words...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## Bi0haZarD (Apr 17, 2011)

-END OF STORY-  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

neva gonna end


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 17, 2011)

neva eva eva


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Like that time

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

when we walked


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

along the old


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

boulevard of broken


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> boulevard of broken

Click to collapse



dreams and promises


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

are on holiday


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 17, 2011)

for only three


----------



## winxx (Apr 18, 2011)

Day of the

Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 18, 2011)

with a hot


----------



## kraymanbauer (Apr 18, 2011)

Burning sun beating

sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

and game over 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

and giving them


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> and giving them

Click to collapse



What they deserve

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

like one huge


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

And very sweet

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

icecream, which they


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

Doesn't like it

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

so they made


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

a very cool

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 18, 2011)

game to play


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

which involved alot


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

of very sticky


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark core bananas

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

That with a

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Black peel

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

like one of


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kind, but they

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Eat ninja swords 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

from lemon warriors

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Who goes to

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

slay banana enemies

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

lemons & 'Nanas
Are freinds btw


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Throw lemon parties


cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 19, 2011)

that rocked out


----------



## loxias (Apr 19, 2011)

my neighbor's daughter


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

Night and day

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 20, 2011)

got naked often


----------



## hansenerd (Apr 20, 2011)

but in a 


(seven)


----------



## DocNielsen (Apr 20, 2011)

Bar down by


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

the river, a


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 20, 2011)

Into the one

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## flusi100 (Apr 20, 2011)

*3 word story*

contrary to mind


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

2girls in a cup


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

make a video


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

but, there comes


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ray william johnson

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

and he wants


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

To suck men

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

's fingers 'cus


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 's fingers 'cus

Click to collapse



He's a ******

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

Like Justin Bieber


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like Justin Bieber

Click to collapse



And Dan Wilson 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And Dan Wilson
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



That got banned


----------



## D_Steve595 (Apr 21, 2011)

So he took..

Sent from my Fascinate


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

A hammer and

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## globalninja (Apr 21, 2011)

Crushed his little

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

globalninja said:


> Crushed his little
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Shell while trying

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Larsiano (Apr 21, 2011)

to capture the


----------



## acrazzyhobo (Apr 21, 2011)

hobo stealing a

Sent from a box. Outside your house. Using YOUR wifi.


----------



## thingthree (Apr 22, 2011)

HTC inspire 4g

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 22, 2011)

But then he

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lilchicano (Apr 22, 2011)

took out a...


----------



## huggs (Apr 22, 2011)

big fat joint

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 22, 2011)

Lit it up :d


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

then cops came


----------



## mattd123 (Apr 22, 2011)

all over the


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

girl there, because


----------



## paul96 (Apr 22, 2011)

She was a

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA Premium App


----------



## paul96 (Apr 22, 2011)

The Fat man ( in the 1st post)

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Digital Abdul (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to be a SE fan till I used the P990, since then I promised myself not to have any thing again from SE.  But, since they join Android, I am again getting interested in SE, can anybody confirm, are they on par with HTC and Sam.
Thank you


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Digital Abdul said:


> I used to be a SE fan till I used the P990, since then I promised myself not to have any thing again from SE.  But, since they join Android, I am again getting interested in SE, can anybody confirm, are they on par with HTC and Sam.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Wtf is wrong
With you p990
Is one of
My favorite se
Devices I had
A m600I but
My stupid brother
Lost it and
Now I miss
It so much 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wtf is wrong
> With you p990
> Is one of
> My favorite se
> ...

Click to collapse



Said Husam, who


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Said Husam, who

Click to collapse



is nothing. so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is nothing. so

Click to collapse



the elephant sat


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> the elephant sat

Click to collapse



on your mac


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> on your mac

Click to collapse



-aroni cheese, so


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

your first crush


----------



## Cuppeerr (Apr 22, 2011)

Was a girl

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 22, 2011)

Who was also

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

justin beiber who


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 22, 2011)

ate big meat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

like stake, not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> like stake, not

Click to collapse



but more like...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> but more like...

Click to collapse



a super huge,


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> a super huge,

Click to collapse



cinder block appeared..


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Apr 22, 2011)

Behind his left

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

CheeseMcGee said:


> Behind his left
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



ear and bled..


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Apr 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ear and bled..

Click to collapse



Like a son

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

on lot'sa helium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

he floated up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

towards the sun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

caught on fire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> caught on fire

Click to collapse



and blew up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

into million pieces


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

like an iphone


----------



## fastnsx21 (Apr 22, 2011)

Which is a...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

a fat turd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

of a phone


----------



## fastnsx21 (Apr 22, 2011)

And android is...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

the bestest phone...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

OS evvar. it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> OS evvar. it

Click to collapse



can be customizable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

And pwns with





davidrules7778 said:


> can be customizable

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## decalex (Apr 23, 2011)

A really massive

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastnsx21 (Apr 23, 2011)

Arsenal of mods 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Apr 23, 2011)

and apps which

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Apr 23, 2011)

When properly rooted

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## lilchicano (Apr 23, 2011)

could F**k up...


----------



## huggs (Apr 23, 2011)

Apple's impeccable image

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

so that it


----------



## Aldeirid (Apr 23, 2011)

very much alike


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

To the virgin-hillside 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2011)

with nerds and


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

hipo's who are


----------



## Seiphr (Apr 23, 2011)

blind drunk on


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Sminoff and Strongbow


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Apr 23, 2011)

In Apple kool-ade

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

CheeseMcGee said:


> In Apple kool-ade
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



and a bath


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 24, 2011)

Which fit in-a-bag


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2011)

And stank like

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> And stank like
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Smoked ham and

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 24, 2011)

Little asian peni...


----------



## acrazzyhobo (Apr 24, 2011)

Which I love 

Sent from a box. Outside your house. Using YOUR wifi.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

to do all

10ch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

the time at


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> the time at

Click to collapse



At max's home 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> At max's home
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



And slap over 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> And slap over
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Everything he sees

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## theSpam (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Everything he sees
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



only to be seen eating...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 25, 2011)

poop from the


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

sky that had


----------



## AMBujny (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sky that had

Click to collapse



heavy airship traffic


----------



## NRGman (Apr 25, 2011)

And ****ting pelicans


----------



## ivanmark52 (Apr 25, 2011)

become falling fireballs


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Apr 25, 2011)

Like iPhone users.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## Blackseed22 (Apr 25, 2011)

who don't know...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

anything about being


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> anything about being

Click to collapse



rooted and S-OFF


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> rooted and S-OFF

Click to collapse



which is the


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> which is the

Click to collapse



main reason for


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

android being awesome


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stop lying please 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop lying please
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



WM is bad


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> WM is bad

Click to collapse



For capacitive screens 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> For capacitive screens
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



lol, Fair play


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Fair play

Click to collapse



IhaveCM7onmyX1 and it'sbetterthanWM


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> IhaveCM7onmyX1 and it'sbetterthanWM

Click to collapse



*highfives for supportingme*


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *highfives for supportingme*

Click to collapse



it is true


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> it is true

Click to collapse



*cough*me too xD

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *cough*me too xD
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



CM7 or what


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> CM7 or what

Click to collapse



I don't know

(Not sure if it is even a cm, it's run through haret. Some kinda rooted android, still in development)

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know
> 
> (Not sure if it is even a cm, it's run through haret. Some kinda rooted android, still in development)
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



(post) link to thread
(CM7 is also run through haret and it's rooted with SuperUser installed)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> (post) link to thread

Click to collapse



Can't, goto tp2-android-development-it's-a-sticky 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's called frx06

Sry pressed quote instead of edit 


one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And Dan Wilson
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Bowed to me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Can't, goto tp2-android-development-it's-a-sticky
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



ok will do


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ok will do

Click to collapse



I found it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I found it

Click to collapse



Rooted cooked stock?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Rooted cooked stock?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



What? Explain plz


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What? Explain plz

Click to collapse



L O L

I think it's a stock rooted phone (desire or something) rom that is modified to fit our tp2s 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> L O L
> 
> I think it's a stock rooted phone (desire or something) rom that is modified to fit our tp2s
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ahhhh lol haha 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Back to reality

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Back to reality
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



three words only


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> three words only

Click to collapse



It's 3 words, (what are you smoking?????  )

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's 3 words, (what are you smoking?????  )
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Bananas like you 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bananas like you
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ahhh **** lol 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

He asked her


(Let's not forget sakai's request about not quoting cuz its funnier that way)

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

All right deal 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Plot, please mate 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Plot, please mate
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Husam killed OT


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Husam killed OT

Click to collapse



While purple drama

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

licked up loads...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Of fake profiles

(Orb2000 )

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

and tells husam...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Go to sleep

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

so he can..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kill the monsters

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kill the monsters
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



with his teeth


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> with his teeth

Click to collapse



In his pants 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 26, 2011)

THAT ARE SMALL


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

And also very 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## lordxentris (Apr 26, 2011)

red and shiny...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

prostitute shoes lie


----------



## lordxentris (Apr 26, 2011)

but the fairy ...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Touch me there

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Touch me there
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



On your privates 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> On your privates
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Like husam did 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

I did not 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Said the liar 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

The truth finally 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

came out and


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Max revived ot 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Max revived ot
> 
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



becasuse he's awesome
like that but
he has to 

go in 10mins


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> becasuse he's awesome
> like that but
> he has to
> 
> go in 10mins

Click to collapse



And declare it's

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And declare it's
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Noobity and failure

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Noobity and failure
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Because 10 posts

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because 10 posts
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



is a must

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

to post in


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

The best subforum

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

meaning the off-topic

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> that is awesome

Click to collapse



One site: www.totalAwesomeness.tk

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## talont101 (Apr 26, 2011)

and my big 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

talont101 said:


> and my big
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Brother ****ed you

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## talont101 (Apr 26, 2011)

And your mom

Sent from my EVO using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

talont101 said:


> And your mom
> 
> Sent from my EVO using XDA App

Click to collapse



****stands for help 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## acrazzyhobo (Apr 27, 2011)

Said don't help-me

Sent from a box. Outside your house. Using YOUR wifi.


----------



## decalex (Apr 27, 2011)

Make this sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just type sudo

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

And bam there

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Come the Mods 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## decalex (Apr 28, 2011)

With ninja swords


----------



## galaxys (Apr 28, 2011)

Life on Mars


----------



## rr5678 (Apr 28, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Life on Mars

Click to collapse



died because of


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

rr disapearance everytime

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> died because of

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris being


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

So tough wannabe

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## HomerSimpson07 (Apr 28, 2011)

but he couldn't


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Kill the insane 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Do it good

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## HomerSimpson07 (Apr 28, 2011)

and don't fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

like lot's of


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

**** in kitchen

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

After it's cleaned 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

By the cook 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Who left for

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

A better luck

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Out of O.T

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

In the world

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Of "serious" xda

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of "serious" xda
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



He is back 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

forever and ever


----------



## madferit1 (Apr 29, 2011)

wait, no that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

was not me


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Who messed up

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

It was dexter


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Helped by max

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Helped by max
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



mostly dexter though


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Said the liar

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

who was truthful


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

And also assassinated

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

because he's awesome


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wrong. He was

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

insane and very


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

sexy and amazing


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Max is horny

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not!

10...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Only for husam

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

No for dexter

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Husam lied again!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Only for girls


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

You said he's-sexy 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Husam stop it! 
Or I am 
Going to reveal
The relationship between
You and twitch

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok fine, lol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, homo? 3words


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just joking lol

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## xwhofarted (Apr 29, 2011)

Opened the door

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Found hot girl

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

and then touched


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> and then touched

Click to collapse



Her ********** before


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Her tazer and

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Her sword damaged

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Her, she's no

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Longer being punished

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Using meat flutes xD

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

that are gross


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> that are gross

Click to collapse



Not to them

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## daddij (Apr 29, 2011)

cuz they love


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

daddij said:


> cuz they love

Click to collapse



Poking alligators with

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## decalex (Apr 29, 2011)

Their surprisingly bendable


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

decalex said:


> Their surprisingly bendable

Click to collapse



Straws made of

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 30, 2011)

Pickles and cheese

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 30, 2011)

that are dried


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 30, 2011)

using blow driers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

and lots of


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2011)

and ninja swords

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

with gold tips


----------



## lordxentris (Apr 30, 2011)

with kill bill


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 30, 2011)

that is ill


----------



## galaw007 (Apr 30, 2011)

And needs antibiotics


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 30, 2011)

to dry up.......


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 30, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> to dry up.......

Click to collapse



And wither away

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## george1983c (Apr 30, 2011)

Then turned into
Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## HomerSimpson07 (Apr 30, 2011)

some idiot that


----------



## bdiami (Apr 30, 2011)

ho want to


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Do this thing

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2011)

Cause its Saturday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Chelwb6Ja4


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (May 1, 2011)

But all the

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## CPCisHere (May 1, 2011)

cars are faster


----------



## decalex (May 1, 2011)

When they're carrying

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

rocket fuel from


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> rocket fuel from

Click to collapse



3 big vaginas


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## bozdag (May 1, 2011)

And so it...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

blew up 10x


----------



## decalex (May 1, 2011)

In slow motion


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

While in the


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

planet oposite a


----------



## matt_pan (May 1, 2011)

very big asteroid


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

with green slime


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Ruled by Androids


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

that crushed ibots


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Then danced because


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

max was high


----------



## j2kquest (May 1, 2011)

On lucky charms 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 1, 2011)

he saw the


----------



## Gesuz (May 1, 2011)

great infested purple


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter who is


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

studying biology for

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

This school that


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2011)

sucks big time


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

beause they make


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Husam feel jealous

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Of max because


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2011)

Max ate macoroni

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

With chop sticks


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

And laser guns.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## decalex (May 2, 2011)

That were really


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

large with small


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 2, 2011)

Android ate apple


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

And iPuke was-born 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

And dropped dead


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

because I shot


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> because I shot

Click to collapse



The sheriff? Haha

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

In the head


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

in styelzz because


----------



## Lokospl (May 2, 2011)

I like reggae

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## artsol (May 2, 2011)

cause justin sucks


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

lollipops made of


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lollipops made of

Click to collapse



Colorful peacock feathers

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

that looks good


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

said the bad


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> said the bad

Click to collapse



spaghetti macarony max


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

but he's awesome


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

more than everybody


----------



## souljaboy (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> more than everybody

Click to collapse



except dan because


----------



## decalex (May 2, 2011)

His pet unicorn


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

kills little people


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

and big ones


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

as big as

10ch


----------



## idavid_ (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> as big as
> 
> 10ch

Click to collapse



my huge 10-inch...


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

tablet wide screen


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 2, 2011)

with a sick


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Wallpaper that had

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

poshes all over


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

You don't know
What that means
Do you? Lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

lol no, google
says luxurious correct?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Not really correct 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

damn you, what?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Too lazy2 explain  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Too lazy2 explain
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



liar, you're not


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Nice pic husam!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

lol thanks man


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

ok back to


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

Three word story

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

thread in OT


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

where the awesome


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where the awesome

Click to collapse



Dexter and mafia


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

member husam are


----------



## wai10691 (May 3, 2011)

Osama is dead


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

that's obama with-s


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

the american prez


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

with different color


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

lips that are


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sealed forever hiding


----------



## Freakytah (May 3, 2011)

In the bush

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

era of presidency


----------



## wai10691 (May 3, 2011)

U S A

10char


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

wish this story


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

Is true but

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

it's not said


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

it will never


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

Come to end

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

or taken from


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

stone tablets in


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

Caves of Afghanistan 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

while taking pedobear's


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

to llama's basement


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

To wash the

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

cardboard castle they


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

built with little


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

star trek posters


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 3, 2011)

Which they got

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Freakytah (May 3, 2011)

Sprinkled with magic

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

likw that ice


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

igloo in deep


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

magical forests that


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

PedobearHoodies got invented


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

then they touched


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> then they touched

Click to collapse



dan and max


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

And Llama because

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And Llama because
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



max likes to...


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

do that meth-thingy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

No he doesn't 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

said the bible


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Who thinks max

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

is awesome miz-style


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

(Psst... What's Miz mean?)

And that Husam 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Psst... What's Miz mean?)
> 
> And that Husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here ya go


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

XD Hahaha 

I'm the Miz!
And I'm AWESOme!! 


husam666 said:


> here ya go

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahaha
> 
> I'm the Miz!
> And I'm AWESOme!!
> ...

Click to collapse



you're the maz 
(copyright issues )


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

(Lmao Yay XD)
And you're the 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (May 3, 2011)

fool, for using


Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Lmao Yay XD)
> And you're the
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



douche bag some

(my best friends' version of dash is douche xD)


----------



## Freakytah (May 3, 2011)

Bubble nut gum

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vomit in toilets


----------



## atori2001 (May 3, 2011)

Smells like strawberries


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

and teen spirit


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 3, 2011)

under max's arms


----------



## Jemack (May 3, 2011)

Smells like bacon


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Jemack said:


> Smells like bacon

Click to collapse



1000-year old one


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

from a great


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

High holy roller 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

under the sea


----------



## decalex (May 4, 2011)

Unda tha seeea!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

a 10000000000 feet


----------



## romeochan (May 4, 2011)

Who's the next


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

Squid belly here 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2011)

Streaking through Space!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

where nobody rocks


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

because they don't


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Have xda forum

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

which is very


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

Very freakin boring

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 4, 2011)

was just lieing.

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

around the corner


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

I crept slowly 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## Dupontrocks11 (May 4, 2011)

When I went

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

to the loo


----------



## decalex (May 4, 2011)

#1 or 2?

10char


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

It was a

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Freakytah said:


> It was a
> 
> meXdroid meXperia V2

Click to collapse



HTC sensation that

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

helped me get


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Banned from ot

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Freakytah (May 4, 2011)

Eating a blt

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Under the bridge

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

where hobos pi$$


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

and homos kiss

(Sorry if I sound rude, didn't mean to)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

and girls look


----------



## serphentos (May 4, 2011)

nuns from the


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

the third planet


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

of the apes


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

with monkeys that


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

rape other males


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 4, 2011)

like grape apes


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

and orange ones


----------



## decalex (May 4, 2011)

Asking husam to


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

tell u nice-avatar


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

While singing songs

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

of hanna montanna


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

some are good


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

some are horrible


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

you mean most


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

Is pure garbage

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

but them someone


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

gave her BlowJ


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

and now she


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

smells like freak


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Freak nasty butt


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

That has not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Been washed in


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

Oh hell, like...

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

44 days with


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

My long, hard 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

broom stick that


----------



## decalex (May 5, 2011)

I converted into


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

a vibrator for


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

All to ride


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

With a smile

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Because they are


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

Not happy without

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Aliens landing on


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

the white house

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

That turned green


----------



## Lord_Schrotty (May 5, 2011)

because of some


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Super lime jam


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

blocking their view


----------



## achandler2 (May 5, 2011)

playing NBA jam

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

In like 1995

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

where that guy


----------



## cjward23 (May 5, 2011)

Sucked my cat

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## chopper the dog (May 5, 2011)

with his big


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

mouth which was


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> with his big

Click to collapse



Electrolux vacuum cleaner


----------



## cjward23 (May 5, 2011)

Leaking some purple

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

Shoulda seen her

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Guitar strum by

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 5, 2011)

happy toes who


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

were made-of candy


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Like husams string 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

that are called


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Your underwear.. . After

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

I need sleep

(been awake since 8am yesterday now it's 8Pm I read husams > humans )


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you-go?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

i-can't IDK why


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Too much coffee?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

nope idk why


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Blame xda then

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

XDA IS AWESOME!!!!!   t


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

But veeeerry addicting 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

the person above


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Ban? Wrong thread

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

no, just blame


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Wrong thread again
It is called diss...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

displacement? I'm bored


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

My bad. it 
Is indeed blame.. 
The person above-you

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

fat people not-good


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

one two three (?????)


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

its a song


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

no it's not (or I never heard it)


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

but should be

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> no it's not (or I never heard it)

Click to collapse








here ya go


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

Then i thought 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

you heard it-all


----------



## lordhypocrisy (May 5, 2011)

and she showed ..


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

wearing nothing but


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

trousers and tshirt


----------



## esilisstic (May 5, 2011)

then stripped-down


----------



## lordhypocrisy (May 5, 2011)

then she have...


----------



## escrivel (May 5, 2011)

a second undertrowser


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

and a vest


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

Made from her

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## nickyg008 (May 5, 2011)

But surprisingly was...


----------



## decalex (May 5, 2011)

An actual beaver


----------



## nickyg008 (May 5, 2011)

All furry and


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

Bright and bushy 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 5, 2011)

just like her

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (May 5, 2011)

Vulva called Lady-Love


----------



## Freakytah (May 5, 2011)

Tight as-a glove  

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## Skellyyy (May 5, 2011)

When she took


----------



## Freakytah (May 6, 2011)

My giant johnson

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

n'Johnson's baby oil


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

rubbed on his


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 6, 2011)

left eye lid

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## decalex (May 6, 2011)

Pink eye sucks


----------



## Skellyyy (May 6, 2011)

A big boned


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

Red head lovers


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 6, 2011)

mom wants to

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

Be bent over


----------



## c130pilot (May 6, 2011)

with laughter, while

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

smashing a banana


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 6, 2011)

With her tonsils. Lol'd

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

then called ems


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 6, 2011)

five minutes later

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 6, 2011)

blood all over


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

The whole house


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

And while he

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

was on top

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

Of the stove


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

With her, the

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

aliens began abducting


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Osama and Obama

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

while the two


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Angry birds were

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

landed on the


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Head of mister

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

beans cheap toupe


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

. Just like Mr-clown

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

the ban master


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

OF all mods

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

in the wonderful


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Xda off topic

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

from outer space


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Where husam lives

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Freakytah (May 6, 2011)

Under a rock

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

with his hand


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

For 99999999 posts

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Using spamming in

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

The off topic

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

When mods are


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

going to ban


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Your air a$$


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

which has many


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Holes in it


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Like husams jacket 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Nope hole free 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

but smells bad


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Nope, was under-the-sun


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## ScumpinatoS (May 6, 2011)

and for this


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

They are clean


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Skellyyy (May 6, 2011)

To tell her


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

To go home

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Freakytah (May 6, 2011)

And smoke smoke-a

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## momevil (May 6, 2011)

cigarette with some


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

weed in it


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Smoked mighty David

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

after eating dexters'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Bloody dead bodys

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

which Chuck Norris


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

tongue as toilet-paper


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

which is horrible


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

because he's licking


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

People a*s'es which


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

is really GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

which is not


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

(I think you mean Gee Four Why )

very good and


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

too american too


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too american too

Click to collapse



like eating mcdonalds


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

which makes you


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

big and fat


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> big and fat

Click to collapse



a ballon that


----------



## kainepaine (May 6, 2011)

Will never pop


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

like that fat


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

people not good


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

said the giraffe


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

no.. fat people


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

okay, Fat people


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay, Fat people

Click to collapse



eat alot of


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

food,obvious much?


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

not good, fat


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not good, fat

Click to collapse



burgers, fries, shakes


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Pizza, McDonalds,KFC


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pizza, McDonalds,KFC

Click to collapse



taco bell,Wendys, Jack in the box


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

that isn't 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that isn't 3

Click to collapse



its three places


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

said the Genie


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

erick erick erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erick erick erick

Click to collapse



genie got ericks


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

erick is gene


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erick is gene

Click to collapse



gene is bisexual


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

genie like erick


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

erick
erick
erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erick
> erick
> erick

Click to collapse



f*ck three ericks


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

is in love


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

with giant hippo


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

erick
erick
erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erick
> erick
> erick

Click to collapse



ENOUGH WITH F*ckingERICK


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

ok fine...

























erick


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Haha said I 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

XD Lmao said Max 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

As Maxey copied

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

no more erick


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

We love you

(No homo haha) 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no more erick

Click to collapse



so the turkey


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

followed erick to


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> followed erick to

Click to collapse



but eric=dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> but eric=dead

Click to collapse



I killed him......

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

david thinks erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> david thinks erick

Click to collapse



is alive but


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> is alive but

Click to collapse



He's sleeping with  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

the a genes

(^^ see no more ericks for realz )


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the a genes
> 
> (^^ see no more ericks for realz )

Click to collapse



What's a genes? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

plural of gene

xD


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's a genes?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



something inside a body ???


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> something inside a body ???

Click to collapse



A genes makes

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

er... 
i mean nothing


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> er...
> i mean nothing

Click to collapse



Make more sense! Dx

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Make more sense! Dx
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Or die innnnn


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Or die innnnn

Click to collapse



Super poison lava? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

nope cancer maybe


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope cancer maybe

Click to collapse



no but AIDS


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

from the gorillaz


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> from the gorillaz

Click to collapse



after a threesome


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

'Him' and two-gorillaz


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Him' and two-gorillaz

Click to collapse



and a hooker


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

that's four some


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's four some

Click to collapse



but also stripper


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

and counting goes


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and counting goes

Click to collapse



turns to orgy


----------



## Casshern (May 7, 2011)

access is denied


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

for me only


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

by the hooker


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

because you joined


----------



## Casshern (May 7, 2011)

the ancient order


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

but my llama


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

joined with you


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> joined with you

Click to collapse



and i left


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

to get more


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to get more

Click to collapse



beef jerky and


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

lady gaga's cd


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lady gaga's cd

Click to collapse



for my girlfriend


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

to hit you


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to hit you

Click to collapse



no hit you


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

when I ask


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Whyis therum alwaysgone?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

although i-don't drink


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> although i-don't drink

Click to collapse



He asks WHY?


----------



## Freakytah (May 7, 2011)

Because im flying 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

with the winds


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 7, 2011)

and the birds


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Took a shìt

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

sucked by jets


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 7, 2011)

on my nissan


----------



## Airfare (May 7, 2011)

that can fly


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Into a million


----------



## Airfare (May 7, 2011)

stars in the


----------



## jaimex2 (May 7, 2011)

galaxy known as


----------



## Airfare (May 7, 2011)

androids and ios


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Where Android wins 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

And kicks the

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 7, 2011)

Apples fat a**

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Apples fat a**
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



With lumps of

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Metal which he 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 7, 2011)

Modeled after his

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Fight with Steve 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Jobs itty little


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

White shiny brick

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

and hit him


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Holding his ipad2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

when he bought


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

A htc desire

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Freakytah (May 7, 2011)

Out of the

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

super market next


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

To the brothel

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

where they sacrifice


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Nun's, bears and

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

apple fan boys


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Meanwhile a man

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## snowboarda42 (May 7, 2011)

with no face


----------



## GuestK00145 (May 7, 2011)

Replies with emoticons

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

crashed a huge


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

And very emotional 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

wedding party of


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Dinosaur lookin ship


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Wild Canadian geese 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (May 7, 2011)

edit: nevermind


----------



## jaimex2 (May 7, 2011)

mean while in


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

my oversized and

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

huge pack of


----------



## jaimex2 (May 7, 2011)

well know by


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

the next summer


----------



## jaimex2 (May 7, 2011)

were the parrot


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

becomes a mute


----------



## jaimex2 (May 7, 2011)

where the ladie


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

laura croft made


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Her first porn

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Movie with me

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

where the monkeys

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

always rape you


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

whilst you watch

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

You being shot

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

With a banana 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

, a purple one 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

That transcends beyond


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

the feeling I

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Ate with cookies

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Whilst Rebecca Black

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Was having some

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Orgy battle with


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 7, 2011)

Xda developer here

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Penelope Cruz, as

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Her miniskirt opened


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

An orgy began

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Again with jennifer


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Lopez and Monica

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

But the ladies


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Sued you because

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

They couldnt handle


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Their own rage

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

With banging bout


----------



## Freakytah (May 7, 2011)

Boobies fall out 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

under the sea


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

And spongebob says:

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Sent from my
Full Android on 
Kaiser using X
D A App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

I found my
Old htc kaiser
And put Android
In there. Thats
Why you see
A different signature

Lol

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

everytime you post


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Just like a noob

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

sounds like a


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Human from mars


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Looking for a

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

date under the


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Counter of jesus 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

of suburbia is


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Your mums dead
Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

no she's not


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I was

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Said the good

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Rabbit with a

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Shepard of UK


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

And a bat

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

With sharp fangs

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Where number six


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

blocks the toilet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

And takes a 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

And a plumber

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Dodges rover by


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

The tall shaft

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

That sprays white


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

The red.carpet

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

That matches pubes

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

From red bull

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

That givs u


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

A big lift

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

From bloated gas


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

And then suddenly 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## chopper the dog (May 7, 2011)

the monster energy...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Burst like a

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Fish in a

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

cats stomach while

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Falling down the 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Worlds largest crack

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

And your moms

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Toy boy lover

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Sat on the-couch

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Whipping out a


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Cat which was

Sent from my TrolloGen Modded htc kaiser


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

and has huge


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Fur and hairy


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Fur and hairy

Click to collapse



*****                                     Cat who


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Dickies                    clothing brand


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Which are a

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Very overrated product


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

That I reckon

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Are worn by


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Milfs on heat

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

and a period


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

I love that

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

when it bleeds


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

It smells futile


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

You can give

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Your strong hands


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

A quick and

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

long rinse in


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

In the devils

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

long red shaft


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Blistering with pure


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

horns that go


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 7, 2011)

toot toot toot


----------



## snowboarda42 (May 7, 2011)

while letting out


----------



## Thearden84 (May 7, 2011)

Hickory smoked horse

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (May 7, 2011)

To the kid...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

That fell for

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Toot toot toot?


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 7, 2011)

Purple drama llama

Sent from my Circus, powered by the madness of my HD2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

is gone forever


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

not 4eva& ever


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

But for now

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> But for now
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



You will watch

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

There is nothing
Outside of OT.

Lol nice tv
Show title bd 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Freakytah (May 7, 2011)

Pulled out my-

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

she quoted me
(nothing is outside of OT)


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

I know hus 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

We all know 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Check your-fb

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

for cool people


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Just like me  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

yes you are


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

and husam too 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

say something new


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

This is getting

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

I will try

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

to help senior


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Citizens live a

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

block away from


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

the hell that

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Master's death house

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

is waiting for


----------



## pablizzo (May 7, 2011)

The one that..


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Smells like rat

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

poo on a

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Old Nokia 3210

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

with android installed


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with android installed

Click to collapse



Instead of winmo 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

how dare you


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Or stupid ios

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

suggest that I

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Change my recovery

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Just to please

[sig]can I install android on on my Nokia 3210?[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

use android ever


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Again because Google

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

does not believe

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

in privacy policy


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

But really who

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Does these days

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Umm, Facebook, maybe?

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Said the joker

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

after drinking a

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Ton of glue

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

to batman when


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Was here and

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

married cat woman


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

In a beautiful 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

chapel above the


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Temple of doom

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

3 < the best

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

it's <3 heart


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

No doom 3

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

aah, gotcha now


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Said the gamer

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

whilst not wearing

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## zanderman112 (May 8, 2011)

A single pair

Typed by Z using the Gingerbread keyboard.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Of red shoes

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

of frilly underwear 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

of mini skirts


----------



## Freakytah (May 8, 2011)

That show skin

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

that is peeling

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Of an 80-year-old-woman


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

who has a

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## Casshern (May 8, 2011)

sacred arts combo


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

that the devil

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> that the devil
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Gave me then....

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Casshern (May 8, 2011)

drank from basements


----------



## brilldoctor (May 8, 2011)

Hammering of rain

(no really it is - british weather)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## Freakytah (May 8, 2011)

Licking up that

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## Airfare (May 8, 2011)

Android ice cream


----------



## Freakytah (May 8, 2011)

Drippin down your

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## Airfare (May 8, 2011)

Mouse and keyboard


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Because the woman...


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

molested the only

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Willing sane person

-Insert signature here-


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

with the dexterity 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Of a bull

(goodnight )

-Insert signature here-


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

high on acid

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 8, 2011)

seeing green men


----------



## SuperDeform (May 8, 2011)

Probing my phone


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

With their big

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> With their big
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



cockroaches without roaches


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cockroaches without roaches

Click to collapse



High again hus?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

I was never-high


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Why u sad?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

cuz never high
(in my life)


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Want to be?
Cuz I don't

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

you are weird


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Because I have
never been high?
Drugs = death


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

then she left


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

With my shirt

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

fullof PMS Blood


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

And then boom

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

it cleaned itself


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

No man, !BOOM!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

she exploded as


----------



## SuperDeform (May 8, 2011)

If she thought


----------



## Freakytah (May 8, 2011)

That a weiner

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## SuperDeform (May 8, 2011)

Smells like a


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Had a headache

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Freakytah (May 8, 2011)

And pooped in

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

the 3word story


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Whilst getting banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Nitin985 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Whilst getting banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



On xda for 

Sent From My HTC sensation (desire with rcmix s )


----------



## zanderman112 (May 8, 2011)

Going to walmart

Typed by Z using the Gingerbread keyboard.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

And shopping answers

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

by baby doll


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

and some banhammers

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

which are broken


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

On husams head

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

giving him bump


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> giving him bump

Click to collapse



With a brick  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

and drum stick


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Of the chicken

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

rapist dude in


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

The ban thread

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The ban thread
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



and Lincoln  park


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

where I was

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Banned because pipsqueak

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Decided you were

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

watching him doing


----------



## bREEdmc (May 8, 2011)

after a dinner)


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

l o l
10


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

All the time

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Even when it

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Rains like it

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

last day on


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

the plains of

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Not- funny mrclown

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

what did he


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Do? Asked the


*I hate that 30s rule *


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Spaced out iguana 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

With a machine

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Gun the size

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Gun the size
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



of my huge


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Head?  why

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Don't you destroy 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

pips and relieve


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2011)

The pressure from 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Yourself up that

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Makes you stressed

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

and really hungry


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

For 1000 posts

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> For 1000 posts
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



and 1209 bans (i think)


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and 1209 bans (i think)

Click to collapse



That Pipsqueak helped (with)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and 1209 bans (i think)

Click to collapse



What's ur goal?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's ur goal?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



1109 not 1209 

about 50 more


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1109 not 1209
> 
> about 50 more

Click to collapse



U counting bans?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U counting bans?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



xda does it


----------



## zanderman112 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> xda does it

Click to collapse



Ha ha nice

Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

zanderman112 said:


> Ha ha nice
> 
> Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.

Click to collapse



Yes. It. Is.... 
 I'm 5 th.
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

I know right?


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know right?

Click to collapse



Is pipsqueak in?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. It. Is....
> I'm 5 th.
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Where do you
See all that? :/

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Where do you
> See all that? :/
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



more than 3words


go to the root of the  OT, and click on the # of replies of a thread


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, ban king

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks, ban king
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



reminds me of


(burger king xD)


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Some burgers i

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Some burgers i
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



vomited yesterday outside


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Of husams house

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of husams house
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



was hard to-clean


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

I do apologise

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

for banging dogs


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

With a whip

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

just like blink-182


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 8, 2011)

That has dissapear

Sent from my Circus, powered by the madness of my HD2


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

From your circus

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

and joined xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Where there is

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## LostRealist (May 9, 2011)

purple flying monkeys


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

And awesome off-topic

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

addicts like DHTBD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> addicts like DHTBD
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Dexter Husam Twitch

Babydoll...I'm correct? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dexter Husam Twitch
> 
> Babydoll...I'm correct?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Of course twitch 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 9, 2011)

that want all


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

To ban everyone

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> To ban everyone
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Frem going to

Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Leave xda 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 9, 2011)

That's two words

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> That's two words
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That should never

Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 9, 2011)

Dream about sheep


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Dream about sheep

Click to collapse



That go backwards

Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.


----------



## maggedo (May 9, 2011)

Defy to CM7


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

maggedo said:


> Defy to CM7

Click to collapse



Thats so random

Sent from Z's phone with an ever-changing sig.


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

But not as

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

A 3 sensation

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 9, 2011)

Spree for 3


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

under your bed


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Is me husam

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

neva gonna be


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 9, 2011)

in that room


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

my me wannabe


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

and phone bricked.....


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

By crazy pipsqueak 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

and installed Super1Click..... (  )


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

because of wrong


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

thing he done...


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

to you while


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

You were sleeping

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

With my mum

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## poke50uk (May 9, 2011)

and her dog


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

In a very

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## poke50uk (May 9, 2011)

horribly sticky situation!


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

Which also involved

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

your imagination to


----------



## poke50uk (May 9, 2011)

play a little


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

with yourself in


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

A taxi in

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Some strange place

-Insert signature here-


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

Near alpha centauri

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Called quartet placebo. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

A badly dressed

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Hooker named Spunky

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Twitch came to

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

A trolly bus! 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Full of xda

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Members like Dexter. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Members like Dexter.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Who can't stop

Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

zanderman112 said:


> Who can't stop
> 
> Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.

Click to collapse



Eating bacon sandwiches! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eating bacon sandwiches!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Or cookies either

Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

but rather eat


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

Skips and kitkats

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

What is skips?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

Prawn-cocktail flavour crisps

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

That melt on


[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

your tounge, yum

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

That u lick 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## zanderman112 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That u lick
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



What's up david?

Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

zanderman112 said:


> What's up david?
> 
> Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.

Click to collapse



Not much im

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Just at work

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

How about u?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Not on here 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 9, 2011)

thank you twitch


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

For getting eaten

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

By a dinosaur

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Who looked like

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

a prostitute in


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a prostitute in On

Click to collapse



Her gross period


Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

that happens twice


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

A week and

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

three times a-day


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

For the whole

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

year, making her


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

A Fu*cking c*nt

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

read def 6 xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Ok so then 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

the brits say-mate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

And bloody alot

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Freakytah (May 9, 2011)

Those limey [email protected]

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

eat lemon like


----------



## Freakytah (May 9, 2011)

Chocolate tuna fish

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

and penut-butter monkeys


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

With chocolate salted


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Crisps along with

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

A stolen girrafe

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Maxey stole it! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

and twitch didnt


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

human blood  jam


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

and report geffrey 

(When he got eaten by him )


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

to xda admins


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

To be executed! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

by pressing enter


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Why do u want to execute jeffrey?  He's my family member and is going to bring the cookies back soon, i found him but i can catch him, hes running away 


then when u


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

"Hammer into brain".

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why do u want to execute jeffrey?  He's my family member and is going to bring the cookies back soon, i found him but i can catch him, hes running away
> 
> 
> then when u

Click to collapse



Because he chewed 

on my @$$! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

with his long


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because he chewed
> 
> on my @$$!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



But ur your like a lizard with its tail growing back

Ur ass will grow back again just eat some cookies.. Whereever they maybe 



back seat of


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with his long

Click to collapse



Teeth I hope...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

no giraffe  tongue


----------



## Freakytah (May 10, 2011)

Sliding down my

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

_pant_her's back and....

(lol)


----------



## Freakytah (May 10, 2011)

Itching on my

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

basket's balls for....


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

A taste of


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

the sweat that


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Look like oily


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

rain drops falling


----------



## zanderman112 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> rain drops falling

Click to collapse



From your nose

Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

To ur toes


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2011)

Salvador Dali Art


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Salvador Dali Art

Click to collapse



Apple iphone parts


----------



## huggs (May 10, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Apple iphone parts

Click to collapse



becoming obsolete when


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

When android has

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## furious_gamer (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> When android has
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



kicked the symbian...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Off the cliff

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 10, 2011)

into the sea


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 10, 2011)

Of the technology

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Called obsolete soft.

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Run dos run


----------



## decalex (May 10, 2011)

Good DOS! Beep!


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Bsod... Win 95

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 10, 2011)

Blue screen death

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Crash win 98

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

then came win7


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

No win 2000/me

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

then computers crashed


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

And booted linux

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

android development began


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

And apple biting

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

android's butt because


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Its as jealous

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

as dexter here


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

In off topic

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

spamming like hell


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

nothing to do


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

listen to psychedelic


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Morris dancers singing

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

like lady gaga


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Having her bottom

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## Airfare (May 10, 2011)

Checked by the


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Pope, Madonna and

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Husam, you lucky

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

what did I-win?


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what did I-win?

Click to collapse



Lady gaga's bottoms 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

NO! she's gross


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

I know but
She is your 
Prize so you
Must check it 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

ok fine i'll-do-it

*vomiting*


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Way  2   go


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

all the way


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

downtown for my


----------



## Freakytah (May 10, 2011)

Bag of dust

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

but douche free


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

and then i


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

ate the trash


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

and liked it


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Smelling like some


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

stinky feet after


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Wearing high heels


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

bought from the


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> bought from the

Click to collapse



Little store in

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Bum who lives


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

in horror everyday


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

From social anxiety


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Because his lion





This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

is mating with


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

A htc desire

sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## Skellyyy (May 10, 2011)

that's high on....


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Ice cream sandwhich's

sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

with peanut butter


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

And cookie dough


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

And some marmite

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

that have cream


----------



## Skellyyy (May 10, 2011)

with android man...


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

colored matte green


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Made out of


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

drugs and Pepsi


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Coke n rum


----------



## cccy (May 10, 2011)

And three words

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

that mean nothing


----------



## RandomNY (May 10, 2011)

to African children


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

and blowjobs in


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Jobs that blow


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

like working Janitorial


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

you freaking face


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

That scares the


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

crap out of


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> crap out of

Click to collapse



The little tiny

*UPDATE:* This quote was from my tapatalk with no signature enabled and seemed to work fine????


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

very very tight


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Me all the

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

chickens who ran


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

towards the bed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

after coming out


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

out of shower


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

and slip and


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

fall on each


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

of the giant


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Other rear end


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Of the elephant


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

who liked alot


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Bananas (@twitch LOOK OUT) in his


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

banana hole found


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

annoying orange named


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Gingie the Orange


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

or orange assassin


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or orange assassin

Click to collapse



Give him a 

chance Please , because


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

your fake profile


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> your fake profile

Click to collapse



isn't used I


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

didn't get ya


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

very big down


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

under, not below


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

the sun of


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

a giant ostrich


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

from dude where's-my-car


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Hit me onnnnnn


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

the head and


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

ripped my shirt


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

back and forth


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

ostrich then flew


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

to france for


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

wine and bread


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

acted just like


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

french snobs with


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

strange Nazi behaviour

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Freakytah (May 10, 2011)

Talking about hoe's

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

And mighty foes

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

All who knows
Those guys with
Phones who play
With their bones  
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> All who knows
> Those guys with
> Phones who play
> With their bones
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And have cones


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

On top of
Their loans?  And
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

have massive orgys


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Rhyme ruiner!!  haha

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Rhyme ruiner!!  haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well u ruined the rymme thread 

Now go fix it

(Dont pay attention to these comments unless ur MAX )




Who ate a


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Rhyme? Max did,


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Rhyme? Max did,

Click to collapse



he did not


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

yes he did


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes he did

Click to collapse



have a smoke




btw rules are final in my thread


----------



## lebaff (May 11, 2011)

but then suddenly


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

a giant Llama (Really an ostrich) (Dude where's my car reference)


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

after being shocked
that it was
a ostrich he
fled to his
mom's watermelons to
clinch his thirst
for being a
big momma's boy


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

mama 89yrs old


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

then he stopped
sucking on watermelons



(lol....)


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

wtf is this


----------



## mallen462 (May 11, 2011)

Damn not again

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (May 11, 2011)

Winning winning winning 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Failing failing failing


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

To get the


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Ice cream man


----------



## cjward23 (May 11, 2011)

In a pointy hat

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

Blasting master p


----------



## cjward23 (May 11, 2011)

Out of his

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## EdKeys (May 11, 2011)

crusty old shorts.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Bag of chips


----------



## RinZo (May 11, 2011)

On  top  of


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

the red stick


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

That wont fit


----------



## craacK (May 11, 2011)

into the ugly


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

minty Blackberry exterior


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

running on mintLinux


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

with mint Baileys


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

Beat by android

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

beaten by winmo


----------



## GothicFighter (May 11, 2011)

which then it


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dual booted android


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

and windows seven


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

which is POS


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Two birds in


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Two birds in

Click to collapse



Uranus, get it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

didnt get it


----------



## EdKeys (May 11, 2011)

Peter Piper picked

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

a peper pig


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

while eating jaffa
_come on you have to put cakes now _


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

and ate figs


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

which broke stuff


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

and went rough


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

while getting anal


----------



## Danh2009 (May 11, 2011)

For flashing root

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

using huge USB


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

That had connections


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

between pc and


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Lady gagas mouth


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

notlike parishiltons but


----------



## Freakytah (May 11, 2011)

Maybe pam Anderson 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

both have white


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

Samsung galaxy phones

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Also apple iphones


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

With broken screens

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

N death grips


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

Holding the wrong

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Part of it


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

But the ad

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

was old so


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

I smashed it


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

and flushed it


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and flushed it

Click to collapse



out the airlock...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

floated off the


----------



## Freakytah (May 12, 2011)

Head of Dr.-Spock

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## kuroguy (May 12, 2011)

on a stick


----------



## Freakytah (May 12, 2011)

And a big-

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## kuroguy (May 12, 2011)

goat ate it


----------



## mallen462 (May 12, 2011)

And smelly draws 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## EdKeys (May 12, 2011)

back his bow

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## EdKeys (May 12, 2011)

With his toe

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 12, 2011)

Upside down in

Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA Premium App


----------



## huggs (May 12, 2011)

the public restroom


----------



## furious_gamer (May 12, 2011)

huggs said:


> the public restroom

Click to collapse



huggs peed at


----------



## SuperDeform (May 12, 2011)

Wher rats stay


----------



## Skellyyy (May 12, 2011)

For a night


----------



## fearofcups (May 12, 2011)

But he also


----------



## SuperDeform (May 12, 2011)

Sleeps in a


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

pj without underwear


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

casue he is


----------



## Casshern (May 12, 2011)

tectonic plate shift


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

makes it look


----------



## EdKeys (May 12, 2011)

shaky at best

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Then he died...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

oh the horrible


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Pains inside my

-Insert signature here-


----------



## EdKeys (May 12, 2011)

Huge beer belly

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## artash01 (May 12, 2011)

sack with full of


----------



## EdKeys (May 12, 2011)

three word phrases

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

that are completely


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Useless, redundant, wasteful

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

boring,retarded and


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Just like you 

(jk)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 12, 2011)

The ugly banana


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Hating on me

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

being yellow and


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Super f*cking modest! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

not a monkey


----------



## decalex (May 13, 2011)

But actually a

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (May 13, 2011)

carpenter's gay lover


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

Not lykin girls


----------



## mallen462 (May 13, 2011)

Is ****in retarded 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Is ****in retarded
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



No its gay


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Just like the


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

Man liks man


----------



## askpcguy (May 13, 2011)

Samsung hiding Gingerbread.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## zanderman112 (May 13, 2011)

askpcguy said:


> Samsung hiding Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897

Click to collapse



Its been leaked

For the epic4g

[sig]Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Also for desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

jumped off cliff


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Like Geoffrey did


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

and fell splat


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Like.his bf


----------



## EdKeys (May 13, 2011)

did last week

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## krede (May 14, 2011)

And once again

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## askpcguy (May 14, 2011)

Need More Dexter

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## askpcguy (May 14, 2011)

No Captivate, fail.



zanderman112 said:


> Its been leaked
> 
> For the epic4g
> 
> [sig]Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.[sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## RinZo (May 14, 2011)

look up at


----------



## galaxys (May 14, 2011)

Great Orion Nebula


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 14, 2011)

That im blasting


----------



## Pavilion75 (May 14, 2011)

is very asian


----------



## decalex (May 14, 2011)

Like, super Asian.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 14, 2011)

Super duper asian


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

with noodles and

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

french fries made


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

From mouldy potatoes

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

after being processed


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

By the stomach


----------



## sofunnyxdd (May 14, 2011)

and it's smelly


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

just like you


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Were while you


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

Banging a fat

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## EdKeys (May 14, 2011)

bass drum while

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (May 14, 2011)

nipples drip dry


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

juice to be


----------



## SuperDeform (May 15, 2011)

number 1 in


----------



## decalex (May 15, 2011)

The special Olympics?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 15, 2011)

In another world


----------



## Mr. Galaxy (May 15, 2011)

Once, there was

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## EdKeys (May 15, 2011)

a clown named

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 15, 2011)

Mr clown and

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

He modded the

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

Mafia thread again


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 15, 2011)

Because they were


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

Always having fun


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

and mass posting


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

All over ot


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

nothing is outside


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

of off topic!


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

except for trollogen


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

mod and future


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

developers that use


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

Trollogen as a base


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

for their kitchen


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

's main ingredient


----------



## mallen462 (May 15, 2011)

One eye goddess

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

is eating droids


----------



## RinZo (May 15, 2011)

the ones that


----------



## ravir007 (May 15, 2011)

like to suck


----------



## zanderman112 (May 15, 2011)

Sad that some

[sig]Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.[sig]


----------



## ExoBlack90 (May 15, 2011)

of the other


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

sandwiches that are


----------



## zanderman112 (May 15, 2011)

Actually spelled "sammich"

[sig]Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

but bacon grenades


----------



## Skellyyy (May 15, 2011)

Old women's hand...


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

after doing crazy


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Stuff on teh 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## zanderman112 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Stuff on teh
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Trampoline made of

[sig]Typed by a man standing on a toilet, eating a bacon sammich.[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

men sausages cut


----------



## askpcguy (May 15, 2011)

Stole my bike.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

after asking PCguy


----------



## mallen462 (May 16, 2011)

Are aliens real?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## poetikal (May 16, 2011)

He then replied


----------



## huggs (May 16, 2011)

"Well my mom


----------



## decalex (May 16, 2011)

Told me once 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## askpcguy (May 16, 2011)

Thought you knew

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## mudkipz (May 16, 2011)

that i am.


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

Osamas fat cousin 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## Freakytah (May 16, 2011)

From Another mother 

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 16, 2011)

Around the way


----------



## huggs (May 16, 2011)

from the crackhouse


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 16, 2011)

where he hid

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## silverxbv2 (May 16, 2011)

like a vagina (sorta clean right)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

silverxbv2 said:


> like a vagina (sorta clean right)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



inside found Galaxy-S


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 16, 2011)

From the popo


----------



## mionch (May 16, 2011)

Waiting for his..

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Sebz4n (May 16, 2011)

The phone dropped

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 16, 2011)

In the ditch


----------



## Bryan05 (May 16, 2011)

Full of rats

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 16, 2011)

dead mob rats


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

ran away from


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

Twitchs tissues that


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

I had similar-once


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

Since the nose


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

hates being dry


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

So she runs


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

to the stadium

30 sec


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

And so twitch


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

but he's naked


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

With his gf


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

eating breakfast, LIES


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

No pics no-proof


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

doubt he even


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

ate breakfast with


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ate breakfast with

Click to collapse



noone, FOREVER ALONE!
(insert forever alone troll face here)


----------



## EdKeys (May 17, 2011)

because he's so


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

EdKeys said:


> because he's so

Click to collapse



horny because she's


----------



## decalex (May 17, 2011)

a unicorn. Anyway,


----------



## cjward23 (May 17, 2011)

I need a

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## EdKeys (May 17, 2011)

hair transplant on

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 17, 2011)

My bald ass

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## EdKeys (May 17, 2011)

because riding horseback

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 17, 2011)

Will really rub

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

Hair down there


----------



## EdKeys (May 17, 2011)

until it tickles

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

And wiggly jiggly


----------



## mionch (May 17, 2011)

will start biting


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

The horses legs


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

Crippled back drag


----------



## nikocb (May 18, 2011)

children through snakes


----------



## askpcguy (May 18, 2011)

Skyhook fights Google

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

for dominance in

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 18, 2011)

Grass dat soiled


----------



## Bryan05 (May 18, 2011)

Eerie soiled grass

Sent from my demonSPEED Glacier using XDA App


----------



## nikocb (May 18, 2011)

grass smells good


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

sometimes, unless fertilizer


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

Has not touched


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

your nose yet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

because its gross


----------



## Bryan05 (May 18, 2011)

Then it sticks

Sent from my demonSPEED Glacier using XDA App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

End of story.

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

It will never

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

end this way


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

, it will end

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

After this post.

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

I will not

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Stop shooting heroin 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

unless you give


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

Me a quick

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

hit on the-butt


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Story getting creepy

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

just you wait

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

till we reach


----------



## Bryan05 (May 18, 2011)

The climax, and

Sent from my demonSPEED Glacier using XDA App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Blow your loads?

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## zanderman112 (May 18, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> Blow your loads?
> 
> Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.

Click to collapse



No, silly lol

[sig]Typed by restless thumbs, that are too tired to help hold my bacon sammiches[sig]


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Shrew..thank god

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

CHAPTER TWO

The


----------



## Plasmamuffins (May 18, 2011)

¿Tu quieres sopa?


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Plasmamuffins said:


> ¿Tu quieres sopa?

Click to collapse



Striike that--we are not calling this the you want soup chapter.

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

Soup nazi strikes

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## zanderman112 (May 18, 2011)

Gimme some soup!

End soup chapter.

[sig]I'm close to root, im patiently waiting on those puzzles[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

you want eelsoup?


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

No soup for

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

for me and

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

you too fool


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

around and fell

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

In a shark

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

and ice cream


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

on Husams face


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> on Husams face

Click to collapse



uncleanable damn it


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

So he got

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

a-hottie to lick


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

it off hastily


----------



## EdKeys (May 18, 2011)

while she plays


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twister on the


----------



## Bryan05 (May 18, 2011)

Dirty cracked cement

Sent from my demonSPEED Glacier using XDA App


----------



## kimmikolter (May 18, 2011)

i hate monkeys


----------



## askpcguy (May 18, 2011)

Windows. Phone wins.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

Your kidding, right?

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

said the pissed


----------



## kimmikolter (May 18, 2011)

and hated monkey


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

because winmo wins


----------



## kimmikolter (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because winmo wins

Click to collapse



and winmo loses


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

android is sh!+


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

ina good way


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

may the windows


----------



## kimmikolter (May 18, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> ina good way

Click to collapse



Husam ♥'s men


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

with jordanian booties


----------



## kimmikolter (May 18, 2011)

and monkey tails


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

But that's ok

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## Plasmamuffins (May 19, 2011)

Satan loves you


----------



## askpcguy (May 19, 2011)

See Windows Run.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

That's freaking awesome

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## askpcguy (May 19, 2011)

Bill Cosby Pudding

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Started to drip

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## EdKeys (May 19, 2011)

Into the soup

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

From chapter two

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## Hamsn (May 19, 2011)

Just like that.


----------



## mallen462 (May 19, 2011)

Android platform wins

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## askpcguy (May 19, 2011)

Android platform Fragmented!

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## borice91 (May 19, 2011)

We like Android.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Android slept with

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 19, 2011)

You to get

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Himself a baby

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## triple_o (May 19, 2011)

Which looked like


----------



## EdKeys (May 19, 2011)

the soup nazi.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## triple_o (May 19, 2011)

an Apple iPhone


----------



## askpcguy (May 19, 2011)

Is target practice 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

has useless games


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Unlike the android

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

which has uselss


----------



## triple_o (May 19, 2011)

features turned into


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

making it rubbish


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 19, 2011)

turn to gold

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

And double rainbows

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

all the way


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

From the third

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

to the first


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

To the last

sent from my kingdomised desire....


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

To your mouth

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## RinZo (May 19, 2011)

dont turn around


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

until youre bald


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 19, 2011)

From smoking crack


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

like kurt cobain


----------



## RinZo (May 19, 2011)

But don't kill


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

all the fags


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 19, 2011)

In the dirty


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Depths of your

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Freakytah (May 19, 2011)

Great big anus

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Full of gonaherpasyphilaids

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

. You sick fu*k

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Ya....I know

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Said the green

(I looked it up on urban dictionary, that sh!ts nasty)

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

incredible hulk guy


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

With pink flowers

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

In one hand

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

and a floppy

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 19, 2011)

disc in the


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

hand. Superman went

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## huggs (May 19, 2011)

into a rage


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

and burnt down

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 19, 2011)

the white house


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

with George Bush

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Begging for mercy

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

until obama told


----------



## shiftdsme (May 19, 2011)

everyone about his

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Jordanian birth certificate

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> Jordanian birth certificate
> 
> Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.

Click to collapse



which I don't-have


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

To show americans

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

like husam that


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

not american too


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not american too

Click to collapse



loving Americans like


----------



## askpcguy (May 20, 2011)

Android is American.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Like all rubish

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

is gross like


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

But full of

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

tootsie roll flavored


----------



## LIX666 (May 20, 2011)

wet chihuahua pastry


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

South central kids?

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

I'm always late

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## askpcguy (May 20, 2011)

Jealous of Americans.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 20, 2011)

Android went shopping

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## zanderman112 (May 20, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Android went shopping
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



For some cookies!

[sig]I'm close to root, im patiently waiting on those puzzles[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

in the jar


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 20, 2011)

of grape jelly


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 20, 2011)

and became slimy

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 20, 2011)

All over her


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Ample and lush

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## janniz.zinnaj (May 20, 2011)

...eating some apples...


----------



## askpcguy (May 20, 2011)

Bounce bounce bounce

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Went the melons

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

and boing boing


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

boing went my

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

Tingy i called


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Godfrey the second

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

one i name


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

The cool guy


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 20, 2011)

Has got aids

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

From sharing needles

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

Wen dude frm


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

DEEP FRIED cat ...

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (May 20, 2011)

Had a good

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Taste because he 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Liked blue lemons


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

, Which weren't very

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Blue at all,


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

And were yellow

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Like the bananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

In the mafia

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Spam as always


----------



## Smartenup (May 20, 2011)

Is not omerta

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

reminds me of


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

The day  I


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Lost my virginity

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Aztecbandit (May 20, 2011)

To your mom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Aztecbandit said:


> To your mom
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



she was-your grandmother


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

And your dad

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 21, 2011)

With a butt plugg

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

In his ear

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## EdKeys (May 21, 2011)

of corn. Then

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## a.duran (May 21, 2011)

got attacked by


----------



## justjayhere (May 21, 2011)

Little green men

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## EdKeys (May 21, 2011)

with lollipops in


----------



## mangohorse (May 21, 2011)

the purple gravy


----------



## decalex (May 21, 2011)

monster then appeared.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

From his anus

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## a senile fungus (May 21, 2011)

These dirty stories

~ I'm a fungi


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Really make my

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (May 21, 2011)

Asian elephant pack.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## a senile fungus (May 21, 2011)

When in Rome 

~ I'm a fungi


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Be a fungi! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

(I)Like banana split XD


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 21, 2011)

With honey inside

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Of the black-hole

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## askpcguy (May 21, 2011)

Lost my carpet.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

Inside macwrld conference


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 21, 2011)

Was lotsa homos

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## kar111 (May 21, 2011)

Who ate many

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

Poop n also


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

i must get


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

get to 1000


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

you can't, it's


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Not humanly possible 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## EdKeys (May 21, 2011)

Unless you're wearing

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (May 21, 2011)

Soiled underware because
World ends tonight   
My soul vanished

Edit*
Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

lies are mans


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Soiled underwater because
> World ends tonight
> My soul vanished
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



wo wo wo.........


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

i was told.......


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

that the world


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

was to end 

at 6.00 pm GMT


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

time zone changes (ever hour) xD


----------



## kar111 (May 21, 2011)

At 9.00 UST

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

kar111 said:


> At 9.00 UST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



then at 10


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

And at 11

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

until it's forgotten


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

By bob and

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

And his mistress


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

called Eccentrica Gallumbits 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## EdKeys (May 21, 2011)

who had hairy

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Big toe's covered

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

Wit crust all


----------



## AndroidFiend (May 21, 2011)

the babies golf


----------



## kar111 (May 21, 2011)

Pursued with senile

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 21, 2011)

way to look


----------



## mionch (May 21, 2011)

at the infamous


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

George W Bush


----------



## rockstarar (May 21, 2011)

Who shoved it

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

a little bit


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

to the left


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

and ten to


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

teh to right


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

However i dont


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

think ill get


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

get my 20.....


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Respect from me

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

If you get

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

other posts so


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Your 1000 posts

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

i can get .........


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

to 1000 posts


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Like this. Cheater! 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

yup, thought you'd


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

called it a


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

night, so i ......


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

thought id get ....


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

id get upto


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

990 posts and


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

call it a day =)


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Finished spamming the

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Board? let's carry 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

on with the

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

story. New chapter.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Once upon a

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## EdKeys (May 22, 2011)

monkey's butt there

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Was a black 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## galaxys (May 22, 2011)

Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## EdKeys (May 22, 2011)

That smelled like

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

Da black monkeys


----------



## mallen462 (May 22, 2011)

From outer space

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (May 22, 2011)

Who had a

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

plan to kill

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

Da only race

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

That speaks ubuntu
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

On the planet 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

Of corneria where

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

The rebel forces

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

fox mcloud leads

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Into glorious battle

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

to see who


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

will win between


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 and Simon_WM


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

the race for


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

for 1000 posts


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

I think that

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

You will lose

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

I would agree

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Then why dont

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## askpcguy (May 22, 2011)

Hawaiian Android Punch

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

In aosp roms

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Make it faster

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## askpcguy (May 22, 2011)

Cherry Lemon Watermellon

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Are my favourite 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## askpcguy (May 22, 2011)

Fallout three Story

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I would agree
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



two post... to


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

to go and ..........


----------



## Simon_WM (May 22, 2011)

*1000 posts​*


----------



## Slyon92 (May 22, 2011)

to get out


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

or pull out

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## kar111 (May 22, 2011)

the vital ingredient

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

kar111 said:


> the vital ingredient
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That turned you

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## Fozi27 (May 22, 2011)

into a turtle


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

which is 27


----------



## askpcguy (May 22, 2011)

Bacon maple bar

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Aztecbandit (May 22, 2011)

Daniel Tosh then

Sent from my iDon't care what you say its not an iPhone or a Droid, phone


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 22, 2011)

drank turtle water


----------



## askpcguy (May 22, 2011)

Pork chop sandwiches 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

that taste funny


----------



## likeurface (May 22, 2011)

With some tacos

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Covered in sauce

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Mbb15 (May 22, 2011)

I won money


----------



## Edman1993 (May 22, 2011)

I own Toto


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

I'm really sad


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Whats up husam666?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

nothing much cj


----------



## kar111 (May 22, 2011)

I said crying

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

In to my

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

a$$hole you are


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 23, 2011)

a sick puppy


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

Doo wop didy

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## blacksmithjim (May 23, 2011)

Diddy dum didy

Sent from my ERIS-GSBv3.3 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

Said da cat

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

in the house


----------



## csanmba (May 23, 2011)

That Jack built

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdKeys (May 23, 2011)

while high on


----------



## Aztecbandit (May 23, 2011)

LSD ecstasy and

Sent from my iDon't care what you say its not an iPhone or a Droid, phone


----------



## EdKeys (May 23, 2011)

Sanka. He nailed

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 23, 2011)

No beach, paled.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## EdKeys (May 23, 2011)

^No read OP

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

Frm da top

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## mallen462 (May 23, 2011)

1000 oh wow

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## youbusted (May 23, 2011)

2000 oh wow.!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

come on now


----------



## killster (May 23, 2011)

just the tip


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## shinji_x19 (May 23, 2011)

3000 oh wow.!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

Wat wow hw

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## matt--p (May 23, 2011)

who when what


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

the fat man


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

theonew said:


> the fat man

Click to collapse



Ran away from

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ran away from
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



dogs chasing him


----------



## rwells813 (May 23, 2011)

theonew said:


> dogs chasing him

Click to collapse



Then Ran Into



From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

rwells813 said:


> Then Ran Into
> 
> 
> 
> From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app

Click to collapse



a brick wall.


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

theonew said:


> a brick wall

Click to collapse



He stood up


----------



## RinZo (May 23, 2011)

and hit his


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 23, 2011)

Head on orb3000s ego

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

then ran away


----------



## Theonew (May 23, 2011)

up the hill


----------



## cjward23 (May 23, 2011)

Towards the monk

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## RinZo (May 23, 2011)

wearing air jordans


----------



## rwells813 (May 23, 2011)

Saying red bull

From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## elvensbane (May 23, 2011)

World of Warcraft..


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2011)

is for nerds


----------



## GhostZini (May 24, 2011)

Who sniff underwear.. 

meXdroid meXperia V3


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

Bc they are


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Bc they are

Click to collapse



Lost their keys 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

keys to your


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

ALTIMA SUCKS BAD


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

four wheeled maddness


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Wit a flat

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## TheBassman369 (May 24, 2011)

tire that flies


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

over the rainbow


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

Way up high

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

in the sky


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Slowr den a

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

turtle on acid


----------



## EdKeys (May 24, 2011)

walking backwards. Pinocchio

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Terrold (May 24, 2011)

Likes it in

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## HTC-User0111 (May 24, 2011)

three different ways:


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

Because she is


----------



## HTC-User0111 (May 24, 2011)

the most stunning


----------



## EdKeys (May 24, 2011)

Liar in town

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

With a big


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

falcon on the 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

Roof of the


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

hous on da


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

Lil trolls head


----------



## Theonew (May 24, 2011)

who dropped down


----------



## Theonew (May 24, 2011)

dead. Then he


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

punch a dude


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 24, 2011)

in the face

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

just because he


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Lost his glasses

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

He can't see


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

as clear as


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

the sun shines


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Brite n fuzy


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

like little bunnies


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

In a basket


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

with peanut butter


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

N jelly rolls


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

down the hill


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

In a batmobile


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> In a batmobile

Click to collapse



Colored pink with 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## ssserpentine (May 24, 2011)

Dancing hula girls

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Laff n play


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

ssserpentine said:


> Dancing hula girls
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



wearing big blue


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

But fat boys


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

like little girls


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Worry of diet?


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

eating less food


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

N mor veggies


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

that taste like


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

n smells like


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Your mums hairy

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

no ur moms


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

big ol booty


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Wit apple suing


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Just about everyone

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

needs to look


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Like the big

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

red dog clifford


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Who ate your

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

little tiny weenie


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Polaka dot bikini

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

that looked ugly


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Lyk a butt

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

as baby poop


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

spilled out of


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

a bucket labeled


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Close this thread

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

never gonna happen


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

i agree husam


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Story has ended

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

in my a$$hole


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Then a new

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## otter68 (May 24, 2011)

idea struck me...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

lets not make


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

it a clean


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Thought lets make

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

it as pervert


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

with a touch

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

of penis and


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

boobs as much


----------



## tw33 (May 24, 2011)

And you never

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

even thought that


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

chickens were up


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

to you to

10chr


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Fondle and caress 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

N to buy

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

a lottery ticket


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

that wins big


----------



## Xhyperion (May 25, 2011)

With anal leakage

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

pouring out quickly


----------



## Aztecbandit (May 25, 2011)

Like drunk girls

Sent from my iDon't care what you say its not an iPhone or a Droid, phone


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

at a jewelry


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

store outside of


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

walmart super center


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

to buy everything


----------



## mallen462 (May 25, 2011)

Trailer trash status 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## Xhyperion (May 25, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Trailer trash status
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



On high alert

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## gmurphy0487 (May 25, 2011)

Meanwhile, somewhere else

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazed420up (May 25, 2011)

With food stamps


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

At big star


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

with little brain

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

The dirtbag bought


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2011)

Old Space Shuttle


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

with spare wheel

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 25, 2011)

In the house

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

OF BLUES NEWORLEANS


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Music bein played

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

BY COHEED & CAMBRIA


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

In a ballroom

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

Just for me


----------



## kar111 (May 25, 2011)

To break free

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Frm my phone

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

with apple inside

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Whch android controls

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

With the use

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## rwells813 (May 25, 2011)

Of Orgasmic rockets

From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Powered with fairydust

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## funnymoney (May 25, 2011)

and fluffy unicorns


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

With purple hoofs

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

THAT STOMP HEADS


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Of apple fanboi's

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

wit der toys


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Stuck up their

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

heinekens bottled beverage


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

named after a

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## funnymoney (May 25, 2011)

hobo whose name


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Was inconsequential to

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

the fat man


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Picking his nose

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

watchin a nba


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

match at a


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

very large arena


----------



## funnymoney (May 25, 2011)

filled with heaps


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

n dirty napkins


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

because people had


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

A lot of

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

food to eat


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

and nothing to

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

drink so they


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

died of thirst


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

After dey drank

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

water from sea

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ejyoungr (May 25, 2011)

they took a


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 25, 2011)

sword to shoot

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

rays out of


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

the light sabre


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Being used by

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Aliens n martins

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

with martin lawrence's


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

type of skill


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

which lead to


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

big mommas house


----------



## TheBassman369 (May 25, 2011)

while Psycho Mantis


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Preys on iz

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

bed. The other


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Scares boys becuz

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

he's a monster


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Called pedobear dat

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

the manbearpig attacked


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

and ate him.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

then humped a


----------



## mfknboss (May 25, 2011)

big fat chick

Sent from my Htc EVO 3D


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

Children are on


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

this site too.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

theonew said:


> this site too.

Click to collapse



hey hey no double posting in the story 


trolls hide under


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

the long bridge


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

over the ocean


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> over the ocean

Click to collapse



but not over


----------



## Theonew (May 25, 2011)

the colorful rainbow.


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

which has beautiful


----------



## TheBassman369 (May 26, 2011)

leprechauns and ponies


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

right on it's


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

geeky man boobs


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

that are sweaty


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 26, 2011)

like a hippo

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hamsn (May 26, 2011)

Here I am.


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 26, 2011)

seating in swamp

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Sittin n takin

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 26, 2011)

Was no fakin

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Wen it did

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## funnymoney (May 26, 2011)

a massive poop


----------



## huggs (May 26, 2011)

in the middle


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

Of Mcdoanlds in 

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Fortunately HTC will

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Clean it up

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## totoboy7 (May 26, 2011)

with their bare..


----------



## funnymoney (May 26, 2011)

hands because they


----------



## Theonew (May 26, 2011)

make great devices


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

But lock down

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## Theonew (May 26, 2011)

HTC Aria's HBOOT


----------



## decalex (May 26, 2011)

As if it

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

were to jump


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 26, 2011)

and break a

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

leg  or  2


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

even if they


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

are cut in


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

the place between


----------



## Theonew (May 26, 2011)

creeks and rivers


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

running wild to


----------



## Theonew (May 26, 2011)

the open wilderness


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Tree n breaks


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

on a plane


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Goin 250mph up


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

to the sun


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Hot and fun


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 26, 2011)

on the run


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

From lesbain zombies

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

with killer breath


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 26, 2011)

Riding massive dogs


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

With four tails

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
Noob's Watch This


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

in the hallway


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

Of the pentagon

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
Noob's Watch This


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

after being bombed


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

By the fearless

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
Noob's Watch This


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 26, 2011)

Guy with htc

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

I gotta pee.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

asking about iphones


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

even though they


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

are better, so


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

he had to.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Go n leave


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

cuz android sux


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

so he thought


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

N pee again


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

in a bottle


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

Dat was empty


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

a cop drank


----------



## dased14 (May 27, 2011)

His face turned

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

green and red


----------



## kar111 (May 27, 2011)

With specks of

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Poka dots all


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

in and around


----------



## dased14 (May 27, 2011)

his lower lip


----------



## ibsk8 (May 27, 2011)

,on his butt

sent from a sweet paper weight.


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

but not his


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

you know what....


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

does it mean


----------



## dased14 (May 27, 2011)

That he might

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 27, 2011)

act a fool


----------



## askpcguy (May 27, 2011)

Using Apple ios

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Wit android os


----------



## askpcguy (May 27, 2011)

Be the boss 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

wen phone has


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Its sim card


----------



## huggs (May 27, 2011)

broken into pieces


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 27, 2011)

still working on

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 27, 2011)

AT&T's crappy network


----------



## Dg 3 (May 27, 2011)

Because They are

Sent from my Droid Bionic using XDA Premium App


----------



## funnymoney (May 27, 2011)

fully sik bruh


----------



## Theonew (May 27, 2011)

which makes them


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

number one worldwide


----------



## Theonew (May 27, 2011)

in their dreams


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

In a fantasy


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

where you are


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

even if they


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

could they wont


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

because the way


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

is too easy


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

for the catlady


----------



## Smartenup (May 27, 2011)

To snarl viciously 

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

at all the


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

peanut butter covered


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

crap in sewer


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

systems while they


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

are mostly used


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

as one big


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

ice cream eating


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

who has diarrheal


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 27, 2011)

in his nose

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## i8qbert (May 27, 2011)

that he got


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

from a stripper


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

after eating her


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 27, 2011)

poop from nose

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

at least that's


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

drool on toes


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

so that was


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

-n't the worst part


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

the way to


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

really get sick


----------



## dased14 (May 27, 2011)

is to lick


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

the bottom of


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

a one legged


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

tiger wen limpin


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

through a puddle


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

of dirty fire


----------



## i8qbert (May 27, 2011)

while kissing a


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

out of control


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

fat man runnin


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

plate of jelly


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

filled doughnut holes


----------



## droiddawg (May 27, 2011)

Through the woods

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

to grandmothers house


----------



## McBeaker (May 27, 2011)

but dont try


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

to outrun the


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 27, 2011)

thin man who

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Cant see anythin


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 27, 2011)

but still is

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Fast as  a


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Horse on crack


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

shakin iz tail


----------



## cjward23 (May 27, 2011)

At a strip-joint

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

where strippers wear


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Nothin at all


----------



## cjward23 (May 27, 2011)

Except for a

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Tuxedo n shorts


----------



## askpcguy (May 27, 2011)

From Las Vegas 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

To new york


----------



## askpcguy (May 27, 2011)

Lost my phone.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Little girl looking

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 28, 2011)

Related to story? 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## =ARV= (May 28, 2011)

soon it will


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

But not right

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Or not left


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

but in the


----------



## p3lon (May 28, 2011)

The summer night

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## paul96 (May 28, 2011)

There was not 

Sent from the google phone using XDA Premium


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

a reason why


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

you should ever


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Creep in the


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

to the dark


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Because around the


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

corner there is

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mtbman (May 28, 2011)

Someone waiting for

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

You to die

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

a cold beer


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

and be zombie 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

THAT I KILL


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

with my libido

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## madrojo (May 28, 2011)

the zombie is


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Rly an android


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

that sat on


----------



## Azch (May 28, 2011)

Just Bow Down


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

Peeing on a


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Apple because he


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Ran the mile


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 28, 2011)

with my dog


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Called Mr. Chips

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## huggs (May 28, 2011)

Humping his leg

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

And licking his

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

U kno wats


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

Over and over


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

untill they fall

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Down der chair


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

On the floor

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Wer bugs crawl


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

like an elephant 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

into a hole


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

which is small

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

elephant couldnt fit


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Let alone a

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

bug like cricket

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

no it isnt


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

real elephant but

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

it does smel


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

like toy elephant

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

made of metal


----------



## Theonew (May 28, 2011)

on rusty cars


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

which is shiny

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Like gold coins 

http://thedeadcpu.com/2011/05/hothothothothothot/katy-perry-sexy/

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

with no value

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

So I ate

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

handed seller coins


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

And started to

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## Theonew (May 28, 2011)

eat some chocolate


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Covered in mayonaise

HEY NOOB, WATCH THIS

OHH, BOOBIES


----------



## Frosty666 (May 28, 2011)

Which was tasty

Sent from my X10 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Which is quite

HEY NOOB, WATCH THIS
OHH, BOOBIES


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

a lot  for


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

someone with a


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

rash on his


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Can frm runin


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

teeny nether regions


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Wit cash n


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

and gems and

HEY NOOB, WATCH THIS
OHH, BOOBIES


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Phones wher stores


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

sell various swords


----------



## Yogi3 (May 28, 2011)

Inside his small

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

world of pain


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

With ammo n


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

a switch blade


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

For power ups


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

used for getting


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Wat it needed


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

before the end


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

three word story

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Starts n turns


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

Left and right 

Another gem from Drunk Sparky's repertoire... I like chicken, you can eat chicken at the bar, you can have chicken in the car, you can eat it in the park, you can have it after dark and you can share it with a shark.


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

towards the sun


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Beyond pluto n


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

into the galaxy


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Wher steve jobs


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 28, 2011)

ate his apple

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

only to find


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

While sitting on


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

the toilet wishing


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

On  a  star


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

for a turd


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

To drop on


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

the highway of


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Heavy traffic until


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

the police came


----------



## mtbman (May 28, 2011)

And arrested everyone 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

with brute force


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

briefs on head


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

blocking the view


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

cops bring to


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

villains to their


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Cell wit cells


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

multiplying into other


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

rinzos on xda


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Except 4 me


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

wearing pink panties


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

and bras in


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

paradise of woman


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

because you are


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

No you are


----------



## dased14 (May 28, 2011)

Freaky and dirty

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

although you wash


----------



## EdKeys (May 28, 2011)

Like a cat

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

liking itself vigorously


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

Wen sitin down


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

On the tip

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

of the iceberg


----------



## i8qbert (May 29, 2011)

picking your nose


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

with your toes


----------



## i8qbert (May 29, 2011)

all at once


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

to make sure


----------



## i8qbert (May 29, 2011)

it all gets


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

grabbed from within


----------



## i8qbert (May 29, 2011)

like boogers and


----------



## askpcguy (May 29, 2011)

Back in Rome:

(Damn auto correct!)

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## landoftheeskimos (May 29, 2011)

Can of worms


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

doesn't make sense


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

That are gummys 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 29, 2011)

mixed with bears


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

That have herpes 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## dased14 (May 29, 2011)

upon their lips


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

and under their


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 29, 2011)

tongue where all

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

Apple n android


----------



## askpcguy (May 29, 2011)

Are in school

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

Writin an essay


----------



## i8qbert (May 29, 2011)

About a phone

Sent from somewhere...


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

With the name

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

Of a place


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

Where the sun

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

Burns ur toes


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

And stomach pains

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 29, 2011)

ache your back


----------



## Yogi3 (May 29, 2011)

Of you're rectum 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## cscimmia (May 29, 2011)

Now what?  U-turn!


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

yeah, take next


----------



## askpcguy (May 29, 2011)

Base are belong

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Yogi3 (May 30, 2011)

The rainbow seabed 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## rwells813 (May 30, 2011)

It doesn't matter

From SGS SGH-I897 with CM7  -Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## Yogi3 (May 30, 2011)

Microsoft bought it 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## abtre (May 30, 2011)

for 8 billion.


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

Won't belive it 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

Just for fun 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 30, 2011)

I'm not selling

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (May 30, 2011)

Said the spirit 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## nhenson22 (May 30, 2011)

Of bill gates

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## askpcguy (May 30, 2011)

While paying Google

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## decalex (May 30, 2011)

In 'dollhairs' instead

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

of dollars because


----------



## Theonew (May 30, 2011)

they like dolls


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

with big hair


----------



## Theonew (May 30, 2011)

especially on their


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

nail polished toes


----------



## zanderman112 (May 30, 2011)

Tiny little toes

(Dang, just beat me to it^^^)

Sent from my perfect epic


----------



## Yogi3 (May 30, 2011)

That smell like

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

teen spirit man!!


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

No team spirit

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

yeah whatever nevermind


----------



## King-Chris111 (May 30, 2011)

he is going


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

kurt cobain style


----------



## King-Chris111 (May 30, 2011)

and everybody is


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

coming as you-are


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

smells like teen-spirit

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

He's the one


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

Who wants to

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

likes our pretty


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

be  nirvana fan

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

don't you just


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

Hate when you

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

go bananas like

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

how twitch was-born


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

And the mafia

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

love and cherish


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

In the pants

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

you may kiss


----------



## dedors (May 30, 2011)

things you never


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

Will touch. Never!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

wait girl or-man-things?


----------



## ibsk8 (May 31, 2011)

Does it matter?

sent from a sweet paper weight.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

yah a lot


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Unless you want

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Jmatch (May 31, 2011)

To get sicknesses 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

from the underworld


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 31, 2011)

of virus mafia 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 31, 2011)

More cow bell

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Yogi3 (May 31, 2011)

From Taco Bell

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (May 31, 2011)

with unreal beef


----------



## deriq4251 (May 31, 2011)

In a taco 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

with special sauce


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

made from human


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

and cat hair


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

with clean shaved


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

tiger wood's wife


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

who happens to


----------



## Yogi3 (May 31, 2011)

Love the way

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

he strokes the


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

buns when they


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

explode from within


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

the douche bag


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

covering the walls


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

with used girl-


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

scented tampon dispensers


----------



## Theonew (May 31, 2011)

from a pharmacy


----------



## Yogi3 (May 31, 2011)

At the old

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (May 31, 2011)

Small android factory

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

in my a$$hole


----------



## anonymerb (May 31, 2011)

were a little


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

piece of sh!t


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

Like nyan cat  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

rainbow crap man


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

Obviously named husam 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Obviously named husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



me me me


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me me me

Click to collapse



Need some sleep... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

laid to rest (lamb of god FTW)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

Indeed my friend

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## marblecake (Jun 1, 2011)

Not again, no!!!!


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

I had sex...


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 1, 2011)

With Lady Gaga

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

just kidding you


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

should not be...


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> explode from within

Click to collapse



Stop you bastard 


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Said holy spirit 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## paul96 (Jun 1, 2011)

Then searched cats

Sent from the google phone using XDA Premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 1, 2011)

in Google but

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

didn't think twice


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 1, 2011)

Went to work

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Theonew (Jun 1, 2011)

in the night


----------



## paul96 (Jun 1, 2011)

And a woman 

Sent from the google phone using XDA Premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

with big boobies


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

and a hot

10char


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

appetite for seduction


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

and a pink


----------



## Theonew (Jun 1, 2011)

flower somewhere in


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

the middle of nowhere


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 1, 2011)

That covered up

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 1, 2011)

a mushroom cloud


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 1, 2011)

The size of

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Yogi3 said:


> The size of
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Haha I just noticed my last post was four letters oops


A pencil sharpener


----------



## Theonew (Jun 1, 2011)

in a classroom


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

on the moon


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Where Pink Floyd 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yogi3 said:


> Where Pink Floyd
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



are-on-the dark side


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

eating strawberry cheesecake


----------



## seanybiker (Jun 1, 2011)

With stale cream

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

untill the wall


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Of the movie-set

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

came crashing down...


----------



## wildcat2013 (Jun 2, 2011)

on top of...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

after smoking weed


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

wildcat2013 said:


> on top of...

Click to collapse



(That "after smoking weed"  doesn't make sense)

...the kool-aid man...


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Broke into millions 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## mrcd (Jun 2, 2011)

Storys is good to see


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 2, 2011)

Had the special 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

Purple blend of


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

the best weed


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

Ever on earth


----------



## eriksoto (Jun 2, 2011)

Which I got

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

WISH I HAD


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 2, 2011)

And smoke out 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

All day long


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

you have herpes


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

NAW NOT ME


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

you were drunk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 2, 2011)

And to frisky


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

yesterday's night with


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

L8r Samsung came....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

girl holding it


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

like she wants...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

to ride a

10 char


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wild lion called


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

Juju the great


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Who wears a


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

Purple spotted thong


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

With lacy trim


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking super sexy


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

. She pounces on


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

the closest pole


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

and bites the


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

big man's finger


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Off and swallows


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

The fried apples


----------



## i8qbert (Jun 2, 2011)

With some mayo

Sent from somewhere...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

on a sandwich


----------



## Theonew (Jun 2, 2011)

of bread and


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

mayo with a...


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Baby gravy from

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Gammelgustav (Jun 3, 2011)

The big universe

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 3, 2011)

Only on Android

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 3, 2011)

With help from

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## bmonster (Jun 3, 2011)

A Dead Monkey


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 3, 2011)

with open eyes

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 3, 2011)

, a long tail


----------



## dased14 (Jun 3, 2011)

and with his


----------



## Jinkeez (Jun 3, 2011)

writhing, tentacled elbows


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Covered in slime

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

and a white...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

fluid that comes


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

out of its...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

i cant say


----------



## Jinkeez (Jun 3, 2011)

refrigerated milk carton


----------



## Theonew (Jun 3, 2011)

from 1939 when


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

the grammar Nazis


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Made robots look

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

like humans but


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

then the russians


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

nuked the usa


----------



## Theonew (Jun 3, 2011)

blew them up


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

before the hit


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

and mutants were


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> and mutants were

Click to collapse



fighting each other

(saw the new xmen too?)


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fighting each other
> 
> (saw the new xmen too?)

Click to collapse



until Thor came...
(nope but I will soon!!!)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

and ruled the

(you should see it now , it's AWESOME!!)


----------



## josh995 (Jun 3, 2011)

planet. But he ..

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

got wounded by


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

a tiny ant


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

that was possessed...

(i shall see the new xmen then!)


----------



## Theonew (Jun 3, 2011)

by something called


----------



## aardvarkr (Jun 4, 2011)

the most awesome


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Vodka in Mars

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

decided to go


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

to the store


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

to sh!t bricks


----------



## Theonew (Jun 4, 2011)

from their big


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to sh!t bricks

Click to collapse



and picked up


----------



## olliedroid (Jun 4, 2011)

some stale twinkies


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

melon sized balls


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

That hurt from 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

the big bike


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fell off the 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## benchapman (Jun 4, 2011)

large piece of


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

bread that was


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

being baked in


----------



## VistroDistro (Jun 4, 2011)

buckethead's kfc bucket


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

while playing guitar


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

with a bowstaff


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

In place with 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

the ninja turtle


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

From Mexico's own 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

portal to space


----------



## drewcubus (Jun 4, 2011)

famous fly catcher


----------



## i8qbert (Jun 4, 2011)

who catches flies


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

in a jar

10 char


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

when the bar


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 4, 2011)

is all dirty

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Because I wiped


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

the dirt off


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Katy Perry's secret


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 4, 2011)

is no more

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

than a myth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

that distracts me


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

from daily schedules


----------



## Theonew (Jun 4, 2011)

at my workplace


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a van

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 4, 2011)

in the garage


----------



## Michael2002 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bought by the


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

douche bags everywhere


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

who think they


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

are dumb a$$


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

idiots who enjoy


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 4, 2011)

watching Jersey Shore...

oh boi, what the hell have happened to that fat man from the first page?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

with guidos that


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Do Meth and 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

get drunk fighting


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 4, 2011)

While sucking my

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

tootsie pop until


----------



## maggot5 (Jun 5, 2011)

he found out


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 5, 2011)

maggot5 said:


> he found out

Click to collapse



The fat man 

Lol lol had to do it 
Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wore a dress

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

in the rain


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 5, 2011)

That was blood 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like Slayer

(My random post for the night, enjoy. )

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## bartoloandre98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like pie

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)

tastes like crap


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mixed with lube

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aeren (Jun 5, 2011)

Like a bawse


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Named Droid W

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 5, 2011)

That has nothing

Sent from my Epic 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 5, 2011)

But net baby

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## eriksoto (Jun 5, 2011)

Wearing a small

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

polka dot bikini


----------



## pizzaforbreakfast (Jun 5, 2011)

on her butt


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

sitting on the


----------



## dased14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Large rock hard


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

wooden park bench


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

had to eat


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

before she starves


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hard to follow

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 6, 2011)

After such a

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 6, 2011)

big fat man


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

and the yellow


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

spotted zebra fish


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 6, 2011)

with no tail

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Showed up at

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 6, 2011)

the big tent


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where famous people 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

Use the restroom

Sent from my Inspire 4g using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Give me money

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Theonew (Jun 6, 2011)

and drink whiskey


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Switch to water

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 7, 2011)

With acid that 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 7, 2011)

burn their mouths


----------



## dased14 (Jun 7, 2011)

and made their


----------



## ctraywick1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Parents have to

* Thank you. That is all.. I'm just sayin......


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Go on CNN 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

to watch the


----------



## galaxys (Jun 7, 2011)

Space Exploration Discoveries


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

from within balloons


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 7, 2011)

of the heaven 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

inside the fountain


----------



## PyRo1121 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is nasty

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## duce102 (Jun 7, 2011)

you stupid zombie....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 7, 2011)

Put it down

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## Master™ (Jun 7, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Put it down
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



or else I

(10CHARR!)


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash your brain


----------



## kar111 (Jun 7, 2011)

and digest your

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Salami with mayo 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 7, 2011)

From subway in


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 7, 2011)

white Russian sauce 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 7, 2011)

No that's Italian

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 7, 2011)

But many other


----------



## Theonew (Jun 7, 2011)

types of sauce


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

that comes from


----------



## l4nc3r (Jun 7, 2011)

that one place


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

inside the shaft


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

right in there...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

behind the playground


----------



## Smartenup (Jun 7, 2011)

Where the body

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

was found motionless


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

and the homeless


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

guy from the

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

strip mall in


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

the place where

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

he usually eats


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

before he goes

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

to the park


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

and beats up

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Small pregnant women


----------



## ctraywick1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh how sad

* Thank you. That is all.. I'm just sayin......


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 7, 2011)

That he died 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

before he got


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

his hair cut


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

by Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Played by Prince 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

using michael jackson's


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 7, 2011)

Special right glove 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

used for dominating


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

the world of


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

and the moon


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

is full of


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

milk and roses


----------



## Theonew (Jun 7, 2011)

and large craters


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

filled with jello


----------



## Theonew (Jun 7, 2011)

and ice-cream


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

Theonew said:


> and ice-cream

Click to collapse



flung at the


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

royal table back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> royal table back

Click to collapse



to the huge


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

fat a$$  lady


----------



## Joe-retired (Jun 8, 2011)

who is singing


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 8, 2011)

The new lil'Wayne 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 8, 2011)

which is horrible


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Make whales say

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh jesus christ


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 8, 2011)

please come and

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Make me have

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Bacon maple bar

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

in the end


----------



## Kr1sk0_a (Jun 8, 2011)

he stopped and


----------



## dzadzev (Jun 8, 2011)

he said that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

if anyone said


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

3 words again


----------



## dzadzev (Jun 9, 2011)

he will start


----------



## Crowordove (Jun 9, 2011)

killing off his


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

family and friends


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> family and friends

Click to collapse



who happen to


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

Like bunny rabbits


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cooked too long 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 9, 2011)

For my stew 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 9, 2011)

That it illegal 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Just visiting jail

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 9, 2011)

taking a break

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 9, 2011)

From loving men 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Jun 9, 2011)

So he started...


----------



## Theonew (Jun 9, 2011)

flirting with girls


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 9, 2011)

Theonew said:


> flirting with girls

Click to collapse



Had his first

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

kiss behind the


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ear and then

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

went to the-toilet


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

to explode with


----------



## brown71576 (Jun 9, 2011)

PLayboy in hand.


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 9, 2011)

Exploded all over

Magical meXdroid meXperia V4


----------



## Theonew (Jun 9, 2011)

the bathroom wall


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

then he fapped


----------



## hendrickmz (Jun 9, 2011)

lol.... i understand


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 10, 2011)

One hand man

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 10, 2011)

To wipe his 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Saturn Moon


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 10, 2011)

With dents that

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## zhuhang (Jun 10, 2011)

Face on computer


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

With nothing but

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## onlymojo (Jun 10, 2011)

his incredibly small...


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dirty girly hands

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 10, 2011)

With black nails 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

used to pick


----------



## jeffro18 (Jun 11, 2011)

A peck of

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 11, 2011)

That's would do

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

the dogs upstairs


----------



## kar111 (Jun 11, 2011)

Who marries jo-anne

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## xda_husky (Jun 11, 2011)

Was killed yesterday 

Sent from my LT15i


----------



## Theonew (Jun 11, 2011)

by something called


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 11, 2011)

A human being


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

stupid as usual


----------



## Smartenup (Jun 11, 2011)

Is as stupid

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

when they talk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

about love and


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

baseball beer vendors


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

that actually smells


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

and a football...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

game with nachos


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

on the pitch


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

of the golfball


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

with the girls


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

that love balls


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

and do not...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

poop their pants


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

and came to


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

a sudden realization


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

that is wrong


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 11, 2011)

For 2 men

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

to love each


----------



## i8qbert (Jun 11, 2011)

other that way.


----------



## Theonew (Jun 11, 2011)

When a lady


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

enters the room


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 12, 2011)

and she saw


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

you cheating on


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

your math test


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

U jelly nerds?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

I like jelly


----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)

I replied lustfully


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Then ran away...

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

for the cake


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 12, 2011)

That takes 9

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 12, 2011)

hours to bake


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 12, 2011)

And three to...

Sent from my circus powered by the madness of my HD2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

tell its a-lie


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

coming from within


----------



## il buono (Jun 13, 2011)

the old church


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

where people praise


----------



## EdKeys (Jun 13, 2011)

Liberal Hollywood fools

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## droiddawg (Jun 13, 2011)

Like mel gibson

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 13, 2011)

eating the gingerbread 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Android of Tom

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 13, 2011)

Hanks who was


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Beating up Charlie 

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brown for being 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

a finger biter


----------



## howardhopkinson (Jun 13, 2011)

was most enjoyable


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Back in the 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Jun 13, 2011)

wild west days


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 13, 2011)

When robot spiders 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 13, 2011)

And Will Smith

sent from the monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> And Will Smith
> 
> sent from the monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



do the job?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

with their hands


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> with their hands

Click to collapse



Rinzo and man


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ride into the


----------



## farcry27 (Jun 13, 2011)

Daylight dragging vampires 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 13, 2011)

One by one

Sent from My Synergy Powered EVO


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

until the sun


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

shines out of


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

their tighty whities


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 13, 2011)

Walking like zombies

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

from under ground


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

in stinky sewers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

and hot bacon


----------



## decalex (Jun 13, 2011)

Ice cream cones

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 13, 2011)

From icecream truck

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

driving backwards quickly


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 14, 2011)

Into a well

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

where Lassy saves


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

yo mamas number


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

then calls her


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

and trolls for


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

thirteen long hours


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 14, 2011)

While watching the


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

power ranger's movie


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 14, 2011)

without any sound

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## yangzii (Jun 14, 2011)

then he cries


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 14, 2011)

When a commercial 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 14, 2011)

For iPhone comes

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 14, 2011)

since it sucks


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

Grab a magnet

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 14, 2011)

from the magnesium


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

and then burn


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

burn burn the
ring of fire..

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> burn burn the
> ring of fire..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Follow the rules

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

said the noob


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> said the noob

Click to collapse



not I'm not!!!

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes you are


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes you are

Click to collapse



What she said

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

But noobs came

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

and beat him


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

To the stars

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

To play tonsilhockey 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

People are thick

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

lemon party .org


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't make sense

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

meat spin .com


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is were u

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 14, 2011)

Like to learn

Sent from My Synergy Powered EVO


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 14, 2011)

2+2

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## pele78 (Jun 14, 2011)

Equals forty one

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

minus three halves


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the I.Q

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

eel soup .net


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

cake fart .com


----------



## Theonew (Jun 14, 2011)

and the fat


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

worm gush .com


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dash.the.lover 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dash.the.lover
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



.jp that they

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 15, 2011)

Going to Hooters

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

to see boobies


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 15, 2011)

of dead people

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

who vomited into


----------



## paul96 (Jun 15, 2011)

A porous bucket 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Of pig feet 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 15, 2011)

and dog tails


----------



## mute_ (Jun 15, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> The wonderful trolls.

Click to collapse



That have goats


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

hot spanish girl


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

es muy caliente (is very hot) (I think anyways)


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 15, 2011)

was code word

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

for push harder


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

until the baby


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Pokes its head


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

then rip it-off


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

and eat it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

like a perv


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

in a van....


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 15, 2011)

with no engine

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

and no gas


----------



## fasttechelec (Jun 15, 2011)

with green curtains


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

in the windows


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 16, 2011)

With a massive

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Justin Bieber poster

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## blackangel104 (Jun 16, 2011)

Still on fire

So I says to her I says....Get to tha chopper!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

from last decade


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 16, 2011)

When Backstreet Boys 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 16, 2011)

Beat down the


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 16, 2011)

little girls from

sent from the monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## decalex (Jun 16, 2011)

Hansen. Mmm bop.

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 16, 2011)

pop the top


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Go to shop
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 16, 2011)

small town boy

Sent from the land were pigs fly


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

buy a droid

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> buy a droid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



fail shes fake


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fail shes fake

Click to collapse



Oh no! Sorry
for that mate  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol i dont-care xD


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 16, 2011)

he said angrily 

sent from the monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> he said angrily
> 
> sent from the monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



Grabbing a BRICK 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

thats a lie


----------



## Nakkoush (Jun 16, 2011)

is it true ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

Nakkoush said:


> is it true ?

Click to collapse



Brick is REAL! 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

it is not


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 16, 2011)

suddenly came alligator 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

to chomp on


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> to chomp on

Click to collapse



Someone named Husam...   

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

tastes like ****


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 16, 2011)

This Big Girl....

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## skw5115 (Jun 16, 2011)

belly and he . . .


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

dont want to
hear about girls


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

because I don't


----------



## forelli (Jun 16, 2011)

Cogito ergo sum.


Sent from The Dark Side using the Sith mastery of The Force


----------



## farcry27 (Jun 16, 2011)

," whatever that means!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

english forum dood


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^learn your Latin 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

from a book


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

That writes rinzo

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 17, 2011)

Last three post

Sent from the land were pigs fly


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 17, 2011)

Are going to

Sent from the land were pigs fly


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 17, 2011)

Come from me

Sent from the land were pigs fly


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

But sakai's back!


----------



## agent008my (Jun 17, 2011)

the dump machine


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

sits on the...


----------



## blackangel104 (Jun 17, 2011)

Spear from scorpion

Life is a banquet and death is dessert


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

blackangel104 said:


> Spear from scorpion
> 
> Life is a banquet and death is dessert

Click to collapse



up his you-know-where

p/s: Nice pic you have in your avatar. Any chance of a high-res version?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

until you-sakai cant-do-it-any-more


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

in the fridge


----------



## agent008my (Jun 17, 2011)

goodness gracious me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

in the books


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

with torn pages


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

written by some


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's sub zero 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## agent008my (Jun 17, 2011)

everybody hates chris


----------



## Theonew (Jun 17, 2011)

comes on channel


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

with ray romano


----------



## agent008my (Jun 17, 2011)

your mother's face


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

^ random ass words


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

i love this-thread


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



so the man

(for some reason i felt like the  is licking your avatar )


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

licked his avatar


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

that has bacon


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

on his/her underwear


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

its a her
or we all
are fags


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

we wear bags


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

and play sax


----------



## WesleyChan (Jun 17, 2011)

on my head


----------



## lamebmx (Jun 17, 2011)

in you tee's


----------



## blubberbad (Jun 17, 2011)

and your brain


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

please don't strain


----------



## kaframaster (Jun 17, 2011)

and be happy


----------



## farcry27 (Jun 17, 2011)

-thats really lame!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

who's to blame ?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

you my mate


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

don't be late


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

believe in fate


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

it's a date


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

told me kate


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 17, 2011)

Three words ONLY

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

Get out now!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

neva, my house


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

is like a

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

buffet of dreams


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

black n'white cow


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2011)

gives milk now


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

just like a-hoe


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2011)

read my mind


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

i do that


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2011)

time for dinner


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

said travis bean


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

The silly bean 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

With that he 
Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

He touched the 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## DroidFreek (Jun 18, 2011)

The iPhone sucks

Sent from the land were pigs fly


----------



## deko105 (Jun 18, 2011)

truck from that


----------



## blackangel104 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ill find one

Life is a banquet and death is dessert


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 18, 2011)

blackangel104 said:


> Ill find one
> 
> Life is a banquet and death is dessert

Click to collapse



That goes moo

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 18, 2011)

in the desert 

(or dessert)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2011)

a nameless horse


----------



## decalex (Jun 18, 2011)

No more acid

. . NS4G . . MIUI . .


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

maybe for you


----------



## RinZo (Jun 18, 2011)

to skip into


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2011)

the wild blue


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jelly been man

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

With the purple

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Heart. Do tha

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

dirty dirty job


----------



## nfs3freak (Jun 19, 2011)

in my pants


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

that are big


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 19, 2011)

set of hands


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

that strum Stratocaster's


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

creating awesome rifts


----------



## galaxys (Jun 19, 2011)

flying high Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

thankfully not castration


----------



## dased14 (Jun 19, 2011)

If the strings

Brought to you by the little voices in my head


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

sprout water wings


----------



## hmeiser2000 (Jun 19, 2011)

or other things


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 19, 2011)

that are nasty

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## pele78 (Jun 19, 2011)

That are made

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 19, 2011)

to be ugly 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## kar111 (Jun 19, 2011)

Without a rendevouz 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 19, 2011)

just has sex


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

with urself because


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jun 19, 2011)

She has no

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

opening in her


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

mouth to swallow


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

stuff coming out


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 19, 2011)

Of my big

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

of the end


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

that will blend


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

with eel soup


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

makes a loop


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 19, 2011)

On the loo

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

combo breaker enters


----------



## blackangel104 (Jun 19, 2011)

We so excited!!!!

Life is a banquet and death is dessert


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2011)

be very delighted


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

or somewhat retarded


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

while I came

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

from Greece. Then,


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

rode a unicycle


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2011)

and became suicidal


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

because it got


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2011)

hot and heavy


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

, but so nice


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 20, 2011)

on my pocket 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## anonymerb (Jun 20, 2011)

is a nice

.....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

way to live


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> way to live

Click to collapse



If you are

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

stupid enough to


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2011)

reply to thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

never gonna happen


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

when huysum likes


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

learn to write
my name first


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

lol
sorry husum i thought there was a silent y in there 




husam666 said:


> learn to write
> my name first

Click to collapse



then husum* went


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol
> sorry husum i thought there was a silent y in there
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to the dealer


its more pronounced like hu (in hood) and sam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to the dealer
> 
> 
> its more pronounced like hu (in hood) and sam

Click to collapse



to buy drugs


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

so that kurt-cobain


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so that kurt-cobain

Click to collapse



can do some


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2011)

smelly teen spirit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> smelly teen spirit

Click to collapse



while eating under


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

the man who


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the man who

Click to collapse



is gay and


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

likes all the


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> likes all the

Click to collapse



men in the


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

Village People Band


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Village People Band

Click to collapse



no justine beiber


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no justine beiber

Click to collapse



is gay with


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

lemon party people


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lemon party people

Click to collapse



which they are


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

just like him


----------



## Fuzzyslippers42 (Jun 21, 2011)

and they always


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

Love Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

which is problem


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

at the playhouse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

it's full of...


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

Juan's Coffee Beans


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Juan's Coffee Beans

Click to collapse



as well as


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

two and three


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 21, 2011)

and four and


----------



## rwells813 (Jun 21, 2011)

Crash and burn

Sent from SGS Captivate CM7 or MIUI using TKGlitch or Escapist
using premium app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

at every turn


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

until they learn


----------



## andypen (Jun 21, 2011)

my name is


----------



## rwells813 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is name my

Sent from SGS Captivate CM7 or MIUI using TKGlitch or Escapist
using premium app


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Andy Penis. Lol...


----------



## rwells813 (Jun 21, 2011)

Havent you heard

Sent from SGS Captivate CM7 or MIUI using TKGlitch or Escapist
using premium app


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

he sent pictures


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

of a bacon-loving-ass


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

oh so edible


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

bacon bacon bacon


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

is might tasty


----------



## zanderman112 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yumm, Its bacon! 

Sent from my Epic 4G, awaiting official gingerbread


----------



## papa bewr (Jun 21, 2011)

Of a baby




Sent from inside this story


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Which got lost

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

in a pig










..........


----------



## Whereis404 (Jun 21, 2011)

that has no


----------



## ale.spinelli (Jun 21, 2011)

number of activation


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

copy not genuine


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 21, 2011)

And is busted


----------



## vUksi (Jun 21, 2011)

Please contact manufacturer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

For full refunds


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

but it wont


----------



## lohho (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems to work!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

Ask Captain Kirk


----------



## vUksi (Jun 21, 2011)

if you should


----------



## lohho (Jun 21, 2011)

Do not touch!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

the fire hole


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

fire in the


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

sky abductions abound


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

even though they


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 21, 2011)

Probed him everywhere 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

even down there


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2011)

here there everywhere


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

anywhere but here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

the bacon house


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

where bacon eating


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

a$$es meet daily


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

to eat bacon!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

Shaken, not stirred


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 22, 2011)

in a big.......


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

ball of fire


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

in my pantry


----------



## Theonew (Jun 22, 2011)

down the street


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

from lady gaga


----------



## 80s Baby Ryan (Jun 22, 2011)

Judy gota booty


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 22, 2011)

THATS MY MOMMA


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 22, 2011)

80s Baby Ryan said:


> Judy gota booty

Click to collapse



YO MOMMA TOO!


----------



## 80s Baby Ryan (Jun 22, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> YO MOMMA TOO!

Click to collapse



Big head sucka


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

peanut butter jelly


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 22, 2011)

Stuck in my

sent from a planet far far away...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

left testicle, which...


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

needs flushing out


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

because it-has cancer


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

applauded the dancer


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

when she falls-flat-on-her-face


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

i hate this


----------



## Whereis404 (Jun 22, 2011)

and into a


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

vat of lard


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

used for lube


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

IN your Avatar.


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

Liek a Bawse.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

troll king back


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

impending air attack


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

with flying cows


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> with flying cows

Click to collapse



and sharks with


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

frkn laser on

(don't fail me now)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> frkn laser on
> 
> (don't fail me now)

Click to collapse





on their frkn


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 23, 2011)

head, which also


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

mean its frkn


----------



## ILMF (Jun 23, 2011)

Nuttier than a


----------



## Yogi3 (Jun 23, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Nuttier than a

Click to collapse



Poop with nuts 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 23, 2011)

thats frkin nuts


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

in our butts


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 23, 2011)

In your dreams

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

askpcguy said:


> In your dreams
> 
> Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897

Click to collapse



they are bubbly...


----------



## jassyfr (Jun 23, 2011)

and cute girls


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

who wanted to


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 23, 2011)

blow my... mind


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

went to see


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 23, 2011)

The zebra in 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

she does nothing


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

that you would


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

your as* is


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

as smell as


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

your emo hair


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

makes me cry


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

i don't care


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

if you dare


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

then you will


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

swallow blue pill


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

and you can


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

*play like Satriani*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

he kicks a$$


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 23, 2011)

and dogs too

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

pink floyd rocks


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

the shoes off


----------



## hdavid1 (Jun 23, 2011)

and the hats


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

and the guitars


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

with sound effects


----------



## ILMF (Jun 23, 2011)

All around the


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

Travis Bean Re-makes


----------



## honoluluacx (Jun 23, 2011)

and went insane


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

in the membrane


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 23, 2011)

Till his head

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Jun 23, 2011)

exploded and blew


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 24, 2011)

the **** outta


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 24, 2011)

the three dogs


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

were howling to


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

The sound-of frkin


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

and-got turned on


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

an' shakin' an'


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

electric hair brush


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> electric hair brush

Click to collapse



on his @$$


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

Then licked the


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

cherry flavored popsicle


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

But his tongue


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

was frozen to


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

The frikn frozen


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

frosty the snowman


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

Who laughed hysterically


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

at the elephants


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

when they pissed-like-a-fire-hydrant


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

onto the children


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

who were chatting


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

like little birds


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

At a multiple-personality-disorder-conference


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hear voices

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 24, 2011)

And I see 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dead people everywhere

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

You talking to


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

me, punk? Do

(don't fail me now)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2011)

you wanna play ?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you? We


----------



## dermorph (Jun 24, 2011)

would like to


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

cordially invite you


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

to the smallest


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pen island were

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Thorm (Jun 24, 2011)

a monstrous hoax


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

swam despite hoaxes


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

got no idea


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

how to float

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2011)

missed the boat


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

bought a tote


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

then he wrote


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> then he wrote

Click to collapse



before i submit my 3 words what happened the last 4 posts?!?  Turning into this thread:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1073072&highlight=lets  which we need to resurrect from the bottom of the pit 

anyway to continue the story see below 


please suck ass


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

like 2g 1c


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

Watched nthrew up...

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

slimy covered peanuts


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

one a golden nugget


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

with honey oats


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

popped it in


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

the large microwave


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

grabbed a beer


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2011)

nabbed a deer


----------



## xionmedia (Jun 25, 2011)

mount the head


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2011)

In your bed


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 25, 2011)

then he said


----------



## Theonew (Jun 25, 2011)

someone is dead


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

but, then Fred


----------



## Theonew (Jun 25, 2011)

suddenly met Ted


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

who told you


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

frkin stories about


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 25, 2011)

xda off topic

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

that were scary


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

they continued unafraid


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

into the bowels


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

of the vowels


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

wrapped in towels


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2011)

I heard owls


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 25, 2011)

accidentally catching pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosi


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2011)

Traveling in Llanfairpwllgwyngyll


----------



## ILMF (Jun 25, 2011)

eating til they had their fill

(Edit: uh huh, rhyme x2)


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 25, 2011)

to Spar Stores


----------



## ILMF (Jun 26, 2011)

There's no retort


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2011)

So let's abort.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

no photos 3words


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2011)

TravisBean said:


>

Click to collapse



I love photos


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

not even hot


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 26, 2011)

,you get me?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 26, 2011)

is often asked


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2011)

but not passed


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 26, 2011)

said a hipster


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2011)

Marauding robots renew


----------



## ILMF (Jun 26, 2011)

a neverending plot


----------



## RinZo (Jun 26, 2011)

to take over


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 26, 2011)

Little Big Planet


----------



## zanderman112 (Jun 26, 2011)

> Little Big Planet

Click to collapse



Poor sack boy

Sent from my Epic 4G, awaiting official Gingerbread.


----------



## muchalw (Jun 26, 2011)

nobody loves me


----------



## ILMF (Jun 26, 2011)

sadly 'tis true


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2011)

oh so blue


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

from the hatred


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> from the hatred

Click to collapse



That consumed his

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

gigantic, broken, miserable


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

radio active frog


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2011)

leaping into oblivion


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> leaping into oblivion

Click to collapse



That sent him

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## galaxys (Jun 27, 2011)

Outer Space Asteroid


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Outer Space Asteroid

Click to collapse



Which I shot


----------



## zanderman112 (Jun 27, 2011)

With kerpewy lazerz!

Sent from my Epic 4G, awaiting official Gingerbread.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

zanderman112 said:


> With kerpewy lazerz!
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4G, awaiting official Gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Aimed at the


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 27, 2011)

stupid ugly *****


----------



## kar111 (Jun 27, 2011)

with sixteen legs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## #flizr (Jun 27, 2011)

laughing and going


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the top...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 27, 2011)

From down under.

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

The waffles taste


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2011)

while turkeys baste







(Large gallinaceous bird with fan-shaped tail; widely domesticated for food)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

In the oven


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 27, 2011)

and caught fire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> and caught fire

Click to collapse



and blewup the


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

blazing the surroundings


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> blazing the surroundings

Click to collapse



and cooked bacon


----------



## AsherChua (Jun 27, 2011)

And cooked chicken


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 27, 2011)

With special sauce

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2011)

from the boss


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

that fired you


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2011)

for eating escargot

(Edible terrestrial snail usually served in the shell with a sauce of melted butter and garlic)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

with a rake


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> with a rake

Click to collapse



and a Poopa-scoopa


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

that picks up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> that picks up

Click to collapse



poop from camel


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

cigarettes smoke with


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> cigarettes smoke with

Click to collapse



fire burning tobacco


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

from the fields


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

of yellow barley


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

waving in the


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

flag made in


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2011)

Republic Of Transylvania


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Republic Of Transylvania

Click to collapse



more like tranny-vania!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

where sakai live


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where sakai live

Click to collapse



in a waking-nightmare

(yes, there are lots of trannies in KL).


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

where the vampires


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2011)

drink True Blood


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 28, 2011)

as a gesture

*-Mobile Comment*


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

of utter stupidity...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

says Albert Eisenstein


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> says Albert Eisenstein

Click to collapse



who reads Facebook

(I remember where that came from )


----------



## NeoandGeo (Jun 28, 2011)

then clicked 'like'


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> who reads Facebook
> 
> (I remember where that came from )

Click to collapse



anyway. Playboy's price


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 28, 2011)

For the monkey

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

nobody knows
what sakai is
talking about lol


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

even when he


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2011)

spanks the squirrel


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

The mafia way 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The mafia way
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



by ***** slapping


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> by ***** slapping

Click to collapse



The new hookah

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The new hookah
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



then David stops


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> then David stops

Click to collapse



Being their king 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Being their king
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



then takes back


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> then takes back

Click to collapse



The **** from

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The **** from
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



the bastard that


----------



## OmerIRMAK (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> the bastard that

Click to collapse



bricked his phone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

OmerIRMAK said:


> bricked his phone

Click to collapse



he bricked him


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

Like 21:32 to 877
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## doomrobo (Jun 28, 2011)

Then ran for

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2011)

governor of California


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 28, 2011)

Flag pole at

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

half mast but


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2011)

one syllable president


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Banana fudge sundae

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

chocolate blueberry pie


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2011)

me oh my...........


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

let's get high


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2011)

receives black eye


----------



## bgonderi (Jun 29, 2011)

makes him cry


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 30, 2011)

why oh why,


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> why oh why,

Click to collapse



is Deeco7 here?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

not sure you


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

can pivot here


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

without using Excel


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

to make charts


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> to make charts

Click to collapse



and loud farts


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

from within my


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

bacon a$$ hole


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 30, 2011)

which was sealed

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Charlienz (Jun 30, 2011)

with strong glue


----------



## jassyfr (Jun 30, 2011)

in color blue


----------



## naturist (Jun 30, 2011)

jassyfr said:


> in color blue

Click to collapse



My favorite dude.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

good to know


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing are

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 30, 2011)

turning ugly, sakai4eva...


----------



## naturist (Jun 30, 2011)

you are bad.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

and you stink

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

because you're tired


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Being a maid

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

and are awake
for about 23hours


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

eyes blood shot


----------



## Theonew (Jun 30, 2011)

, hair frassed out


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

blowing in-the wind


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2011)

answers my friend


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

never gonna get


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

Laid at morning

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

Unless you shave

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

i cant say-what


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2011)

is on mind


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

against xda rules


----------



## ILMF (Jul 1, 2011)

'cause they don't suffer-fools


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

toil on, toil.........


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

off, says Miyagi.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 1, 2011)

to the battlefield


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

Four score and.........


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

I still lost


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

lost in space


----------



## lpachuong (Jul 1, 2011)

where love is


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

something which can't


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

be bought by


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

Lemmy from Motörhead


----------



## fcck (Jul 1, 2011)

With a new

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## houstonsveryown (Jul 1, 2011)

Hat and tie

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

pants and shirt


----------



## surviveland (Jul 1, 2011)

a baby carrot


----------



## shillizzle (Jul 1, 2011)

With lots of

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

nothing to do


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jul 1, 2011)

singing trololo song


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

and playing pong


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> and playing pong

Click to collapse



while Rick rolls


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jul 1, 2011)

while learning to


----------



## IMMORTAL_TuF (Jul 1, 2011)

...masturbate on a...


----------



## houstonsveryown (Jul 1, 2011)

Hump back whale 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## mengo_ (Jul 1, 2011)

with a huge scar


----------



## Fullmetal99012 (Jul 1, 2011)

which is on


----------



## ILMF (Jul 1, 2011)

the very tip

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## Jurian87 (Jul 1, 2011)

of my pinkytoe


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

made of playdough


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

say what amigo?


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 2, 2011)

Talk to me...


----------



## Theonew (Jul 2, 2011)

...about something over


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

and over again


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

but don't bore


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

Me with details

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## bluejayskater (Jul 2, 2011)

or i will...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2011)

spank the monkey


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

but be warned

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm outta tissues


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

so looks like

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2011)

spanking time over


----------



## bluejayskater (Jul 2, 2011)

so now I..


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

Will have to

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

actually pay attention


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

But I forgot

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

to call my

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fatrix1 (Jul 2, 2011)

my girl but

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

but but butt


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

she had a

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2011)

monkey grabbing her


----------



## Theonew (Jul 3, 2011)

you know what...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

a redneck if ?


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like sushi... 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

With a little 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

dirty redneck sauce


----------



## gplock (Jul 3, 2011)

That k0sh left

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## epicjay (Jul 3, 2011)

in outside for...


----------



## DroidFreek (Jul 3, 2011)

Close this thread 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

On second thought 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

what I bought


----------



## zanderman112 (Jul 3, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> what I bought

Click to collapse



And I thought

Posted by Mr. Z's Epic 4G via Tapatalk


----------



## Jurian87 (Jul 3, 2011)

What the fark


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

Lets get some

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

chicken and waffles


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Then i'll go ...


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

To Mars for

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

deep fried dust


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

And green eggs

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

that taste like


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

biological creme enema


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

Now off to

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

the grocery store


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

And get arugula (it's a vegetable) 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2011)

*and marinated Bison* 
(Any of several large humped bovids having shaggy manes and large heads and short horns)

1/2 lb. Bison steak 
1 garlic clove - minced or pressed 
1 tsp. ground ginger 
2 tbsp. brown sugar 
2 tbsp. soya sauce 
2 tbsp. lemon juice 
2 tbsp. salad oil 
1 tbsp minced onion - instant or flakes 
1/4 tsp. pepper




=


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

With red wine

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 4, 2011)

and let's dine


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

By candlelight and....

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2011)

dance night away


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

outside a frumpy


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

Old woman sits

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Old woman sits
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



On her smelly


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

Old chair made.....

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Old chair made.....
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



of abused chihuahuas


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

Imported from Tijuana 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Imported from Tijuana
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Her Hair is...


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 4, 2011)

Fake as Nancy's 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Fake as Nancy's
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Sisters really fake


----------



## KarlJ (Jul 4, 2011)

eye lashes, and...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

nothing in mind


----------



## macanazo (Jul 4, 2011)

everything in mouth...


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

deep deep inside


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> deep deep inside

Click to collapse



perv perv perv


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> perv perv perv

Click to collapse



hey asl, disconnect


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodbye to cow


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Goodbye to cow

Click to collapse



WE WANT COW!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back cow


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

lol, back to


----------



## luppolone (Jul 4, 2011)

the deep hole...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

take the red-pill


----------



## pyang (Jul 4, 2011)

you're now  cawcawcaw


----------



## Goth_ (Jul 4, 2011)

oh my god!


----------



## pyang (Jul 4, 2011)

It's BBQ Time D:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

^a goth wannabe


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Please make sense....


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 5, 2011)

Otherwise this thread

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

will be forever


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

lost in translation...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

I keep wondring

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> I keep wondring
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



who is k0sh?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> who is k0sh?

Click to collapse



A good person  

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

so he says...


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 5, 2011)

So he says 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> So he says
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



OMG simulpost! Wonderful!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2011)

as I do .....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> as I do .....

Click to collapse



fart methane gas...


----------



## ztag100 (Jul 5, 2011)

While eating pizza.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2011)

eat um up


----------



## askpcguy (Jul 5, 2011)

With super Mario 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

and papa johns


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 5, 2011)

Makes me vomit


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 5, 2011)

Out a Droid...

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 5, 2011)

That i ate


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

after the night


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 5, 2011)

Of 22 beers


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Of 22 beers

Click to collapse



and 15 pizzas.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> and 15 pizzas.

Click to collapse



I ate 10

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

i want one


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is Juan  









Juan bad dude


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

carrying donkey coffee


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2011)

playing donkey kong


----------



## droiddawg (Jul 5, 2011)

Smoking a cigarette

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 5, 2011)

Drinking quarvo tequila 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

Getting super twisted


----------



## v2thej (Jul 5, 2011)

bored at work.


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 5, 2011)

Need more tequila 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

to quench my


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> to quench my

Click to collapse



Thirst as I


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

eat this pop-tart


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> eat this pop-tart

Click to collapse




and eat donuts


----------



## Danh2009 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and eat donuts

Click to collapse




Honeycomb Gingerbread Donuts!!


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 5, 2011)

Danh2009 said:


> Honeycomb Gingerbread Donuts!!

Click to collapse



Forgot the eclair



Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## jipjan (Jul 5, 2011)

> > Honeycomb Gingerbread Donuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



but who cares?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

he that dares


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

runs into flames


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

Evil Knievel style


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

without any skills


----------



## brandall (Jul 6, 2011)

or happy pills


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

eating chicken, grilled,


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

and desert chilled


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

now I'm filled


----------



## killall (Jul 6, 2011)

Time to snooze


----------



## KarlJ (Jul 6, 2011)

too much booze?


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah lets booze!!!!!!!

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## KarlJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Set 'em up!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

ready, aim, fire!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

The death toll

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 6, 2011)

Was higher than ....

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

The game of

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 6, 2011)

thrones where he


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lost the game

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

game of fame


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> game of fame

Click to collapse



The troll game

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The troll game
> 
> sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former

Click to collapse



which is lame...


----------



## JulietteOnXDA (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> which is lame...

Click to collapse



because it is


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 6, 2011)

Over and over


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 6, 2011)

And over and

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

measured by sand


----------



## lhclarkkent (Jul 6, 2011)

to play again


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2011)

a brain drain


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

lose the game


----------



## il buono (Jul 6, 2011)

to the hobbit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> to the hobbit

Click to collapse



who has a.................


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

really big arm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> really big arm

Click to collapse



that punched out


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

the street lights


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> the street lights

Click to collapse



causing huge car


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

accidents around town


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> accidents around town

Click to collapse



with many fires


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

spreading aids virus


----------



## modified1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

many people dies...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

and become decay


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

With heavy stench 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

coming from within


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

a rotten zombie


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Wearing polka-dot bikinis 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

on the beach


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

In southern Cali 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

soakin up rays


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Smoking fat cigars 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

taking in the


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Most beautiful scenes 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

@$$ in prison


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

gettind pounded fiercely


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

Fruedian slip there...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

here and everywhere


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> here and everywhere

Click to collapse



and on air...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

floating high above


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

where eagles soar

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

and lions roar


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Feeding on boar







Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

needing a whore !!


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 7, 2011)

where's al gore?


----------



## ILMF (Jul 7, 2011)

that man-bear-pig?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

ILMF said:


> that man-bear-pig?

Click to collapse


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Doing the jig 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

while on crack


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

east is west


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

husam is best


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> husam is best

Click to collapse



throwing lemon partys


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

where is my-mind


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where is my-mind

Click to collapse



its in gutter


----------



## iMushu (Jul 7, 2011)

Cave johnson here


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its in gutter

Click to collapse



Aren't we all

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

asking for more


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

said Al Gore


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

to the fly


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

fly says "what?"


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

are you doing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

in pile ofsh*ts


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

bathing like its


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

the frigging Ritz 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

living the high-life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> living the high-life

Click to collapse



with nice cars


----------



## iMushu (Jul 7, 2011)

All black everything


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

iMushu said:


> All black everything

Click to collapse



except golden toilet


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

used to expell


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> used to expell

Click to collapse



excrement's from taking


----------



## iMushu (Jul 7, 2011)

Too many pills


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

iMushu said:


> Too many pills

Click to collapse



which then lead


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

to Internet addiction


----------



## iMushu (Jul 7, 2011)

And the game


----------



## i8qbert (Jul 7, 2011)

Sent from somewhere...


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Deep in space 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2011)

Danger Will Robinson !!


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

Where's Dr. Smith??

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 7, 2011)

With Rebecca Black


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 7, 2011)

In the sack???

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

but then she...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

remembered it's friday


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

And started singing...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2011)

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

but it's Friday.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

gotta get down


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Get down on...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

yo moma fag


----------



## iMushu (Jul 8, 2011)

Gotta have my


----------



## alexpete9 (Jul 8, 2011)

bowl, gotta have


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugar pops please 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

leave me alone


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 8, 2011)

Then don't play 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

pick up sticks


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2011)

just throw bricks


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

in open windows


----------



## timotuithof (Jul 8, 2011)

And hope for

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

the wet season


----------



## beans100 (Jul 8, 2011)

to make it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

all wet inside


----------



## user9991 (Jul 8, 2011)

The unconscious mind

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

thinking about taking


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2011)

liberties with young


----------



## brandall (Jul 9, 2011)

chocolatey bees teeth


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2011)

Last Shuttle Launch


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

to the neather


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2011)

if good weather


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

especially not rain


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

rain's a pain


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

the moar the


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2011)

director's pathetic attempt


----------



## oby2 (Jul 9, 2011)

to stop it


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

, it still falls


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 9, 2011)

However their was

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 9, 2011)

A good chance 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

no one notices...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2011)

meatballs falling from


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

the floor.... " strange...."


----------



## JHejl (Jul 9, 2011)

unless those meatballs


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 9, 2011)

Are silly putty

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2011)

just a bouncing


----------



## pele78 (Jul 10, 2011)

On top of

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Jul 10, 2011)

the sky... weird...


----------



## killerhz (Jul 10, 2011)

then fell below


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2011)

the smelly gigolo


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 10, 2011)

And felt like...

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

ditching the scene


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

because he was


----------



## JHejl (Jul 11, 2011)

a little upset


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 11, 2011)

with his woman

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

because she didn't


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

please with enthusiasm


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 11, 2011)

She used sarcasm 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> She used sarcasm
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



because she had


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

a sarcastic smile


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> a sarcastic smile

Click to collapse



that scare people


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

tingly by comparison


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> tingly by comparison

Click to collapse



you showed up


----------



## insane08 (Jul 11, 2011)

With no concern...

Sent from MiUi I897 using XDA


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

insane08 said:


> With no concern...
> 
> Sent from MiUi I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



to that silly


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> to that silly

Click to collapse



idiot known as...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> idiot known as...

Click to collapse



insane kjsdjks girl


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> insane kjsdjks girl

Click to collapse



Who looked rather

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

like twitch's girlfriend


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> like twitch's girlfriend

Click to collapse



i bet so !!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

herp and derp


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 11, 2011)

derp and herp


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

went for a


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 11, 2011)

Icee last night


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 11, 2011)

but it melted 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

I got belted


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

Then whatcha thinking

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 11, 2011)

thinking of drinking 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## JHejl (Jul 11, 2011)

a full glass


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 12, 2011)

Straight no ice

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Zombie Dude (Jul 12, 2011)

Twice with rice.


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 12, 2011)

Then play dice

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Zombie Dude (Jul 12, 2011)

And chase mice.


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 12, 2011)

Owe how nice 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2011)

with some spice


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

but nothing nice


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

drive the wagon


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

of the station...


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 12, 2011)

heading towards south


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

To kill sakai

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

's enemy, dexter93.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 's enemy, dexter93.

Click to collapse



Afraid of using

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## natious (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Afraid of using
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Lube on thier

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

backdoor because it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like rain


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2011)

in a sewer


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

pouring naked rats


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2011)

commanded by Nosferatu


----------



## bbily (Jul 12, 2011)

farting all day


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 12, 2011)

on bbily's face


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2011)

what a disgrace


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 13, 2011)

that he smoked


----------



## iMushu (Jul 13, 2011)

So much that


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 13, 2011)

he didn't care 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2011)

for deep fried


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

cows in sky


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2011)

pigs that fly


----------



## SharkBait Ha (Jul 13, 2011)

That likes eating

Sent from my phiremod for Nook using XDA Premium App


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Other flying pigs

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

and ur moma


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

jokes are lame.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

thats what he


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

said when husam...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> said when husam...

Click to collapse



gonna lose virginity


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

**** you, im off xda for good


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> **** you, im off xda for good

Click to collapse



wah , serious "Angry" .....


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 13, 2011)

why so serious? ?? 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2011)

asked the Riddler


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 13, 2011)

where's gotham city?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

in my pants


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 13, 2011)

This should end

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 14, 2011)

that particular discussion 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 14, 2011)

or maybe not


----------



## Theonew (Jul 14, 2011)

cause it still


----------



## gibsonus (Jul 14, 2011)

Up my nose.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2011)

where it grows


----------



## keztricks (Jul 14, 2011)

three extra legs


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 14, 2011)

And two hoes?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Novakon (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh for sure

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## killerhz (Jul 14, 2011)

only ho's know...


----------



## natious (Jul 14, 2011)

killerhz said:


> only ho's know...

Click to collapse



Herpes is forever 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 14, 2011)

so never have 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2011)

a good time


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 14, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> a good time

Click to collapse



Without a glove 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 14, 2011)

on your right


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

and your left


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hands and or 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

legs that will


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 14, 2011)

make you hard


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 14, 2011)

as a rock....


----------



## natious (Jul 14, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> as a rock....

Click to collapse



That will explode 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## pele78 (Jul 14, 2011)

In your face

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2011)

pele78 said:


> In your face
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



in a psychedelic


----------



## Theonew (Jul 14, 2011)

cast in the


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

big sand pile


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

mass spammer here


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

to spam you


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

and tick-off mods


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 14, 2011)

And be banned

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

is my wish


----------



## .DROOOID. (Jul 14, 2011)

Ate three cakes

Sent from my Droid using XDA Premium App


----------



## KiloJKilo (Jul 14, 2011)

Made from crab

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

...and so i ...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2011)

puked it up


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 15, 2011)

Like a b%@!# 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 15, 2011)

Armenian6000 said:


> Like a b%@!#
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



She road him 

- Running HTC HD2 - MIUI Ginger


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2011)

like a cowgirl


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 15, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> like a cowgirl

Click to collapse



riding a cowboy 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

Through the forrest


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2011)

ride Forrest, ride


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi-ho silver away







Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

Into outer space


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 15, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Into outer space

Click to collapse



The final frontier 






Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

Of the galaxy


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

tab that rocks


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 15, 2011)

But still iPad

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

Armenian6000 said:


> But still iPad
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



are you kidding Me  Galaxy Tab 7inch compared To IPAD OMG OMG 

you know , if you come and say that in our section trust me even the mod will troll you 

now back in topic 

ipad is sh!t


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

you wish for


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

a free bass


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

from gibson but


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

no money no


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

no no no........


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

it's free right


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

left right left


----------



## uoosuow (Jul 15, 2011)

up and down


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

IOS is down


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not not not


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Not not not

Click to collapse



friday friday friday


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

combo breaker here


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

friday friday friday


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

really suck, damn


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

**** holy crap


----------



## first_agent (Jul 15, 2011)

what's going on


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

noobs keep joining


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

know thats right


----------



## pele78 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont make sense

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 15, 2011)

Bc this story

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 15, 2011)

Android by far dominates the mobile world, but still as much as I don't like apple there ipads are still flawless compared to android they still have a lead in that one. I have both iPad 2 and Asus eee transformer and I love iPad 2, but asus is nice to. 


That can't pass ..

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 15, 2011)

What a fail


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> What a fail

Click to collapse



Indeed, he failed

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Kiduno99 (Jul 15, 2011)

its your birthday


----------



## mr.hary (Jul 15, 2011)

start over again


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a story.....





Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## bbily (Jul 15, 2011)

that has nothing


----------



## Yogi3 (Jul 15, 2011)

bbily said:


> that has nothing

Click to collapse



To do with 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 16, 2011)

three word stories


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 16, 2011)

go to sleep


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

start counting sheep


----------



## dadroidda (Jul 16, 2011)

drink some nyquil


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

eat my cereal


----------



## pele78 (Jul 16, 2011)

And shut the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

toilet seat cover


----------



## Emeraldawn (Jul 16, 2011)

without toucht that

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

nasty dirty rim


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 16, 2011)

i am back!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

smelly toilet seat


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 16, 2011)

now get lost


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

said David Frost


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

to the cow


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2011)

how now cow


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

travis bean cow


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 16, 2011)

Then to husam

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 17, 2011)

On a boat

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

According to Nick

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dexter said slowly

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2011)

I turn, step......


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

And then moooo 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2011)

goo gai pan


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> goo gai pan

Click to collapse



I-must have died-alone


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2011)

Slowly I turn.............


----------



## ToFast (Jul 17, 2011)

Nippon is great


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2011)

Slowly I turn..........


----------



## joshua (Jul 17, 2011)

And i fell...

Sent from my hTC Z710e Washing Machine


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 17, 2011)

Into the abyss 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## swiperrat (Jul 17, 2011)

Only to drowned

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rickballs (Jul 17, 2011)

And a piece

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2011)

swiperrat said:


> Only to drowned
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



from oxygen deprivation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

then died of


----------



## keztricks (Jul 18, 2011)

not enough nachos


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2011)

death by cheese


----------



## shariq949 (Jul 18, 2011)

Then reawaken by...


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 18, 2011)

the mighty jalapeno

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 18, 2011)

burnt my ass


----------



## humpinbaybays (Jul 18, 2011)

Titties titties titties


----------



## k00zk0 (Jul 18, 2011)

non sequit hurrr


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 18, 2011)

Translation doesn't follow

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## whatever5 (Jul 18, 2011)

The mighty jalapeno


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

into the storm


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

storm storm storm


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2011)

*lightning and thunder*


----------



## varem (Jul 18, 2011)

and bears too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Along came hookers

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 18, 2011)

my what lookers 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

took me away


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

made me pay


----------



## achandler2 (Jul 19, 2011)

To go away

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## achandler2 (Jul 19, 2011)

You don't say?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

Cost fifty bucks !!


----------



## boystuff (Jul 19, 2011)

for A Damn


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hour and min

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

until the sun


----------



## varem (Jul 19, 2011)

Went down. AHHHHHHJHJJ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

Vampires rose up


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

from the depths


----------



## gplock (Jul 19, 2011)

Of kOshs bedroom

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 19, 2011)

Where creeps lurk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

And Captain Kirk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 19, 2011)

Saves them ho's


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Said captian joes

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

the end of


----------



## ameedi600 (Jul 19, 2011)

The planet earth...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

time and space


----------



## DJHile (Jul 19, 2011)

Liquor and lace

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIII have become


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

without a trace


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

nope, late-for class


----------



## Armenian6000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Screw-it not going 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## kanak122 (Jul 19, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 19, 2011)

Xda that is


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

that site where


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 19, 2011)

WE ALL GO..................


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

For winmo android

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jul 19, 2011)

and spend time


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jul 19, 2011)

rather than being

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

*touched by reality*


----------



## TerlfY (Jul 19, 2011)

which could badly


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 19, 2011)

ruin our lives..


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jul 19, 2011)

Or make us...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2011)

philosophically more cognizant


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 19, 2011)

that reality exists

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

in the infinity


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a life


----------



## rickballs (Jul 20, 2011)

When Jermaine dye

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bluizzo (Jul 20, 2011)

After having sex

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 20, 2011)

bc his balls........


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

finally just dropped


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 20, 2011)

Outa his sack


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

onto the couch


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2011)

he's no slouch


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

When he plays


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2011)

80's Donkey Kong


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

with his sister's


----------



## brandall (Jul 20, 2011)

bra and thong


----------



## galaxys (Jul 20, 2011)

nude beach action


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2011)

va-va-voom


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 20, 2011)

It went boom


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

tender age in-bloom


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 20, 2011)

Here comes doom


----------



## give (Jul 20, 2011)

Make some room


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

wait for boom


----------



## give (Jul 20, 2011)

Alice the Goon?


----------



## tallica55 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lighting the Moon


----------



## Unksi (Jul 20, 2011)

while going to doom


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Unksi said:


> while going to doom

Click to collapse



In the room

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2011)

with black curtains


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 21, 2011)

and green carpet


----------



## DJHile (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey... who farted?

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 21, 2011)

your mum did


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> your mum did

Click to collapse


*wearing combat boots  *


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

that look cool


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

with dog poop


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> with dog poop

Click to collapse



On top of

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

centre of the


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

universe shooting guns


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

With a truck

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

with big rims


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> with big rims

Click to collapse



And bigger tires

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2011)

filled with nitrogen


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

And a daschund

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 21, 2011)

It ran really


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

run into the


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 21, 2011)

hell with nothing


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2011)

but Lucifer to


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

In a toilet

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

where men use


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thier wives for

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## gplock (Jul 21, 2011)

Licking kOshs ass

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2011)

and eating foie-gras


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 21, 2011)

while drinking redbull


----------



## k0sh (Jul 22, 2011)

my D!ck get


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 22, 2011)

a erection and


----------



## k0sh (Jul 22, 2011)

hit my d!ck


----------



## DJHile (Jul 22, 2011)

Do it quick

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

before your mom


----------



## rickballs (Jul 22, 2011)

Finds out about
Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

That dead hooker

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Vexatiousss (Jul 22, 2011)

Lying in my


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

bed because she


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bed because she

Click to collapse



Was too attached

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Novakon (Jul 22, 2011)

To her dildo

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

which runs android


----------



## bruflot (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> which runs android

Click to collapse



2.3 Ginger bread 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

On her bed

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

With a car

ADR6300


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2011)

Cadillac engined Northstar


----------



## bruflot (Jul 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Cadillac engined Northstar

Click to collapse



Which couldn't start

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 23, 2011)

Bc she used


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

grease on coils


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 23, 2011)

TO PUT IN.........


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

A long object

ADR6300


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 23, 2011)

That happens to

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

women outside the


----------



## Waspanater (Jul 23, 2011)

long arm of


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 23, 2011)

the law in...........


----------



## natious (Jul 23, 2011)

My ass says

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## bruflot (Jul 23, 2011)

Shut up you

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 23, 2011)

Piece of poop

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

or ice-cream scoop ?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

tastes soooooooo good


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

Like your avatar


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

really likes bacon


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

don't drag Kevin


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

apple is good


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

til the end


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 23, 2011)

where android will


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

eat its heart


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

But apple survive


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

and will thrive


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

and stay alive


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

by playing hopscotch


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

and one button-phones


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

With jobs mum

ADR6300


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and one button-phones

Click to collapse



survive Sly Stallone's


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

and rule the-world


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

And a cat

ADR6300


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2011)

in the hat


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 23, 2011)

With a bat

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

On a train

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

windows mobile rocked


----------



## raziruelas (Jul 23, 2011)

My pants in..

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

raziruelas said:


> my pants in..
> 
> Sent from my htc hd2

Click to collapse



2000 2005 2011


----------



## bruflot (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> and will thrive

Click to collapse



a horse ****

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Serious_Beans (Jul 23, 2011)

bruflot said:


> a horse ****
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



killed a man


----------



## william84 (Jul 23, 2011)

made a movie

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

about half/horse half/rooster


----------



## Vexatiousss (Jul 24, 2011)

saving catwoman with


----------



## Theonew (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain America who


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Liked big things

ADR6300


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

but not hotdogs


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

in between buns


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

so he ate...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

until he collapsed


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> until he collapsed

Click to collapse



then superman came


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

and punched seven


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> and punched seven

Click to collapse



wackamoles into the


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

dark, lonely abyss


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

Marshall Double Stacks


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> dark, lonely abyss

Click to collapse



where the evil


----------



## Pizzaapu (Jul 24, 2011)

Then ate the

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

Pizzaapu said:


> Then ate the
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



good and the


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

bad end of


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

down-under ugly Blvd.


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

the next day


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

went by smoothly


----------



## galaxys (Jul 24, 2011)

wild blue wonder


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

Then turned green

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

with envy and


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 24, 2011)

Grew red vines


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

in his car

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

which was interesting


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

because nobody cared


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 24, 2011)

About the seats


----------



## Theonew (Jul 24, 2011)

and green roots


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

appeared from nowhere


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

With scattered thunderstorms

ADR6300


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

under the hood

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

In.his oven

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

where cookies are


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

And dead hookers

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

said no rehab


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2011)

to the Arab


----------



## Theonew (Jul 24, 2011)

from far east


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

Where the Russians

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

escaped from hippies

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 24, 2011)

smokin tons of


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

genetically enhanced weed

Sent from my SGS running DarkyROM v10.2 Final


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

bought from a

Sent from my SGS running DarkyROM v10.2 Final


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 24, 2011)

purple and white


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

dressed little monkey

Sent from my SGS running DarkyROM v10.2 Final


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

Clown with a

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

thong in his

Sent from my SGS running DarkyROM v10.2 Final


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 24, 2011)

teeth bc he........


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

liked to floss


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

after a nice

Sent from my SGS running DarkyROM v10.2 Final


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

steak and chips.


----------



## william84 (Jul 24, 2011)

But the Russians


----------



## droiddawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Dropped the bomb 

sent from my infected 6/23 Kingdom EVO 4g


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 25, 2011)

...on George Bush.


----------



## askpcguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Forgot a toothbrush 

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## nextman6515 (Jul 25, 2011)

had been placed


----------



## rickballs (Jul 25, 2011)

Under his armpit

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bluizzo (Jul 25, 2011)

From last night 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

by the monkey


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

who's head hangs


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

From the awning

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## MilitaryMan407 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pimple on his......


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 25, 2011)

chest that has


----------



## Theonew (Jul 25, 2011)

a long hair


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

longer than grain


----------



## jered6323 (Jul 25, 2011)

yet shorter than


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

A cow's vagina


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

headed to China


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

to buy toys


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

and RC helicopters


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

to fly into


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

a pile of


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

burnt horse hair


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

removed with Nair


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

to make smooth


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Apple juice without 

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> to make smooth

Click to collapse



baby's rump roast


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 25, 2011)

While inside the

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 26, 2011)

small cramped tent


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

changed Clark Kent


----------



## rickballs (Jul 26, 2011)

Into a asshole

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2011)

who uses foul-language


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

and disgraces forum


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice pic MrClown

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice pic MrClown
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Thanks it's me


----------



## askpcguy (Jul 26, 2011)

And rick roll

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

is never gonna


----------



## Theonew (Jul 26, 2011)

fly away to


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

south africa with


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

gold bullion and


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

ten hookers from


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

Vegas Cat House


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

With a smiling cow

ADR6300


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2011)

Ladies of/the Night!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

eating all the


----------



## trvstw (Jul 26, 2011)

smiling cow's beef


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

While drinking beer

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 26, 2011)

On the toilet

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

and flushing troll


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet from the


----------



## Sparx75 (Jul 26, 2011)

Then he started


----------



## Miciozza (Jul 26, 2011)

to clean his


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Summer s#¡7 from
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Theonew (Jul 26, 2011)

Spring break in


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

mexico where the


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

people are mexicans


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

And do what

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

ever they please


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

women and pray


----------



## TacoRepairMan (Jul 26, 2011)

for the end


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

to this miserable


----------



## reddead66 (Jul 26, 2011)

And lead to


----------



## Stanley412 (Jul 26, 2011)

mexicos ultimate demise


----------



## Theonew (Jul 26, 2011)

somewhere where people


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

like to strangle


----------



## moevi (Jul 26, 2011)

cats and eat


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

stir fry Fido


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

bc thats sick


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

And yet nutritious

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2011)

delectable and delicious


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Finger lickin' meat


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

thats domesticated and


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

sugar-cured to perfection


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Jul 27, 2011)

which also had


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 27, 2011)

Rabies and ticks

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Jul 27, 2011)

the man realized


----------



## sjache (Jul 27, 2011)

that he would...


----------



## Xhyperion (Jul 27, 2011)

And probably could 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## rickballs (Jul 27, 2011)

Take a dump

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Jul 27, 2011)

So big that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

it commanded attention


----------



## erraz (Jul 27, 2011)

From those who

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

endorse the use


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

One two three
I ruined the
Story that you
All had worked
So hard on
But I'll bring
It back so
You all can
Continue it now
Once upon a
Time, there was...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

. Ot is dead

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## erraz (Jul 27, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> endorse the use

Click to collapse



Of what people

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> . Ot is dead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

lol are-3 letters


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



can't play game


----------



## erraz (Jul 27, 2011)

Because he doesn't

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Excuse me guys,
"El Oh El"

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

english only here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Successful troll is-successful

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

i kill you


----------



## Bentenrai (Jul 27, 2011)

Im smoking weed. 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

from ur an*s


----------



## Bentenrai (Jul 27, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Excuse me guys,
> "El Oh El"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Looks like six. 
Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bentenrai said:


> Looks like six.
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ur username looks-like-hentai


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

*storyline has deteriorated*


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes it has

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mua ha ha

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for double

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for mixing


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for banning

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

banned for leaving


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned has failed.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

but is jailed


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

No I'm not.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 27, 2011)

Sure you are

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

No I'm not!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## slawson (Jul 27, 2011)

Beat his wife

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 27, 2011)

who gives a


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ruined it again

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

hallelujah  and amen


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

While farting on

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> While farting on
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



Travis Bean's chest


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

While you said:

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oops: i did it-again

ADR6300


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oops: i did it-again
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



while making cupcakes...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2011)

for fellow sockpuppet's


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 28, 2011)

that beat your


----------



## jelliottz (Jul 28, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> that beat your

Click to collapse



Tuesday Night Special 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Modern warfare three

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## galaxys (Jul 28, 2011)

Exploded Planet Debris


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 28, 2011)

with some green


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't like clowns..

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 28, 2011)

bc they are


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mod this place

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Without much kindness

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 28, 2011)

i killed that


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 28, 2011)

with nuclear missile


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

and strong farts


----------



## thetinybus (Jul 28, 2011)

that smell like


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

teen spirit in-bloom


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

doesn't like racing


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

This threads dead

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

and needs cpr


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

to become ALIVE


----------



## bbarao (Jul 28, 2011)

and fully ROCK


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

the socks off


----------



## bbarao (Jul 28, 2011)

above the abyss


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

an yo mama


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 28, 2011)

that's freaking COOL


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2011)

he's no fool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

thats for sure


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

to become legit


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2011)

Hammer time already ?


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 28, 2011)

No its not

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## zdeer1 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's always hammertime!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

With a hooker

ADR6300


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 29, 2011)

aka, your mum


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

is a good person

ADR6300


----------



## Waspanater (Jul 29, 2011)

who wants to


----------



## samyeung97hk (Jul 29, 2011)

Make love with


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2011)

those who deserve


----------



## OverlordBubbles (Jul 29, 2011)

a very big


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 29, 2011)

dog and cat


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2011)

Show in Mexico 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 29, 2011)

only to find


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2011)

Its really a

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 29, 2011)

drug show in


----------



## adfad666 (Jul 29, 2011)

the middle of


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 29, 2011)

A drug war


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2011)

Battling drugs for

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 29, 2011)

God knows what

@Watt, you used 4 words


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 29, 2011)

the hell is


----------



## st3inn (Jul 29, 2011)

going on? Hammertime!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2011)

steaks and beer


----------



## kassipopassi (Jul 29, 2011)

make my day


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 29, 2011)

kassipopassi said:


> make my day

Click to collapse



A little brighter 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheese and crackers

ADR6300


----------



## kassipopassi (Jul 29, 2011)

which i don't


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Really enjoy eating

ADR6300


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 29, 2011)

Because I get

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2011)

clogged up big-time


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> clogged up big-time

Click to collapse



Lactose intolerant we-are?


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2011)

these are handy


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> these are handy

Click to collapse



That's just dandy 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Xhyperion (Jul 29, 2011)

I haz candy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

aint no candy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 29, 2011)

date with Randy


----------



## Deeco7 (Jul 29, 2011)

along with mandy


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

on the sandy


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Jul 29, 2011)

It felt clamy

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperBad G1 using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 29, 2011)

selfinflicted1 said:


> It felt clamy
> 
> Sent from my Htcclay's SuperBad G1 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Or maybe sandy

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

just because andy


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just because andy

Click to collapse



Felt up Randy.....

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 30, 2011)

Which was handy

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

For poor randy

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2011)

who drank Brandy


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

For some candy

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## jufa2401 (Jul 30, 2011)

Now Apple die
Sent from my MB525 using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Who would cry?

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Only Microsoft spies

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Buried in lies

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

After Balmer dies

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Covered in flies 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 30, 2011)

like a corpse


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

In a ditch

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 30, 2011)

with you there


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jul 30, 2011)

and the bathroom


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 30, 2011)

full of mods


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Smoking fat blunts

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2011)

pulling no stunts


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jul 30, 2011)

killing those...wait


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 30, 2011)

roll up again


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2011)

and drink champagne


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Who's to complain

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2011)

*not the brain !!*


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

What about Jane







Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2011)

go Jane go


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

who's that b!tch?


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Making us merry?






Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 30, 2011)

Wouldya prefer Larry?






Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Xhyperion (Jul 31, 2011)

No just Mary 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah Larry's scary!!!!






Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am bored

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Go find the

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

key to life


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 31, 2011)

Or to death 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

seek Doctor Kevorkian


----------



## whatasteal (Jul 31, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> seek Doctor Kevorkian

Click to collapse



He can help


----------



## JensAmi (Jul 31, 2011)

whatasteal said:


> He can help

Click to collapse



Alas, he's dead.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

so ordered Fred


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

you wear-cow head


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

yes I am .


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

nobody asked you


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

what's your point ?


----------



## jfairley (Jul 31, 2011)

there's no point


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

In being fair

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

YUNo have hair?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't u remember?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

its ur birthday


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2011)

So happy birthday

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

hard disk drive


----------



## pele78 (Aug 1, 2011)

Random noob above

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 1, 2011)

HTC sucks *****

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## bohnibohn (Aug 1, 2011)

HTC is ......


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

Gods gift to


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

humans but lately


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

things are getting


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

like a nokia


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

Surfing LithuanianMilfEuroHottiesGoneCrazy.com for


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Your perverted needs

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

which are great


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not anymore because 

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

the Google police


----------



## kar111 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ate your mom

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2011)

spit her out


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 2, 2011)

Then played cod

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

And got head

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## vrdroid (Aug 2, 2011)

from the dustbin


----------



## Theonew (Aug 2, 2011)

on planet Neptune


----------



## IamObie (Aug 2, 2011)

with a small


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2011)

cylindrical suction device


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

and he say


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2011)

whopp-bop a loo-bop


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2011)

Balop bam boom

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea!! Little Richard!

(didn't think anyone would catch that   )


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2011)

Tooty freakin fruity

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

i wonna drink


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

in the pink


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 3, 2011)

We're in sync 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## boborone (Aug 3, 2011)

boy band puke


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 3, 2011)

Was a fluke

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

said the Duke


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

gelatinous fungus mold


----------



## Jardicel (Aug 3, 2011)

Suddenly, a big


----------



## Drizien (Aug 3, 2011)

dinosaur appears from


----------



## qballe (Aug 3, 2011)

a dark wood


----------



## Theonew (Aug 3, 2011)

with trillions of


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

Tribbles attached to


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 3, 2011)

Captain Kirk and Spock 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Jardicel (Aug 3, 2011)

Who were trolls


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

takes one to


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 3, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> takes one to

Click to collapse



Know one who


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 3, 2011)

Picked their nose

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Aug 3, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Picked their nose
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



with a chainsaw


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Mage66 said:


> with a chainsaw

Click to collapse



Spinning angry kittens 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Spinning angry kittens
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



From helicopter blades 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## AerialX (Aug 4, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> From helicopter blades
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



to the depths


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 4, 2011)

Of the matrix

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## nicoledjtang (Aug 4, 2011)

very very fat


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Of nicoledjtangs arm

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2011)

does no harm


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

Sound the alarm 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Jardicel (Aug 4, 2011)

trolls are invading


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

Jardicel said:


> trolls are invading

Click to collapse



Look who's talking 


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

think again noob


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> think again noob

Click to collapse



Referring to me 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2011)

War! Blame Bean!


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

They're just mean. :angry:

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

u mad bro?


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

No not really

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Aug 4, 2011)

We are everywhere

Sent from my Dream/Sapphire using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2011)

silly sockpuppets, deception...................


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 4, 2011)

Said the puppeteer 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## cjl100gs (Aug 4, 2011)

then he ran


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 5, 2011)

into a wall


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2011)

had a ball


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 5, 2011)

Its last call






Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

For this alcohol

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 5, 2011)

I want a

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Aug 5, 2011)

Real man to B-) 



HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

smarten you up


----------



## pele78 (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> smarten you up

Click to collapse



To go out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

To purchase refrigerators 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## 83thomas (Aug 6, 2011)

with beer taps


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Aug 6, 2011)

that are green


----------



## crassy (Aug 6, 2011)

and really shiny


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2011)

I see your................


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

wtf is that xD


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf is that xD

Click to collapse



rhymes with shiny ??


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 6, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> rhymes with shiny ??

Click to collapse



It's a hiney 







Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Smartenup (Aug 6, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> It's a hiney
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So very tiny 

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2011)

drink that Heiny


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 6, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> drink that Heiny

Click to collapse



Feeling little  swiney







Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## FistFightN81 (Aug 6, 2011)

Larry's the man

Sent from my LG-LW690 using XDA Premium App


----------



## 1312020 (Aug 6, 2011)

and he has


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

running over a-rig


----------



## somecelly (Aug 6, 2011)

My 10th post....  (yes yes yes!).


----------



## rickballs (Aug 7, 2011)

somecelly said:


> My 10th post....  (yes yes yes!).

Click to collapse



Said the martian


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2011)

To the man


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2011)

Stan the man


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 7, 2011)

Said he can 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

sell the world


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2011)

a new plan


----------



## Aston Martin (Aug 7, 2011)

which would involve


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2011)

reconstructing binary code


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 7, 2011)

for the matrix 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Lenn (Aug 7, 2011)

that was created ...


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 7, 2011)

By the machines

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 7, 2011)

with agent smith


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> with agent smith

Click to collapse



I dislike you. 

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

for editing my-sig


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for editing my-sig

Click to collapse



It looks nicer


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

to the mistress


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

Les Paul rules


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

but thx to


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Deeco. What the


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

Hell just happened? 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

now can we


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 8, 2011)

Finish? THE END.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

But we wont


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> But we wont

Click to collapse



Because this is

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

a story of


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Because this is
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Gay like rainbows...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## JKILO (Aug 8, 2011)

while on acid


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 8, 2011)

...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

where you can


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Gamble in the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

wet pants of


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2011)

In the beach

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

but you don't


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Know everything about...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

Popeye the sailor


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

And about the...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Famous person in

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

africa where animals


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 8, 2011)

Eat starving animals

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

At a mountain

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

All for free

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

but then again


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometime things go

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Sometime things go
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



The wrong way

Sent fromon my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

say that again


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

The wrong way

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah  wise  guy


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 8, 2011)

Said, "wrong way" ...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

so better face


----------



## mprou (Aug 8, 2011)

is always better


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Cuz it is

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

than peanut butter


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

because it is..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

The only thing

Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> The only thing
> 
> Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.

Click to collapse



that really sticks


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## nimper (Aug 8, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> that really sticks

Click to collapse



when i'm trying


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

floss my teeth


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> floss my teeth

Click to collapse



with a large 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

thick piano string


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> thick piano string

Click to collapse



Since regular floss

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

is too weak


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> is too weak

Click to collapse



to handle P.B.


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

or vanilla taffy


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 8, 2011)

But my dog

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

banned for dogging


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2011)

chews it anyway


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

the trick is

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## PoeHaH (Aug 8, 2011)

to not leave


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

killed with ak47


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> killed with ak47

Click to collapse



Aka little dragon


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 8, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Aka little dragon
> 
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



& crouching tiger

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## pele78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dressed in Lycra 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 9, 2011)

had very good


----------



## Martin_Toy (Aug 9, 2011)

understanding of physics


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 9, 2011)

and also good


----------



## Theonew (Aug 9, 2011)

abilities to develop


----------



## kar111 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dysfunction of the

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2011)

X Y factor


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 9, 2011)

Afaik, The End.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 9, 2011)

Or the beginning 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Where everything started

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 9, 2011)

To come together 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 9, 2011)

No...The END.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

six moar posts


----------



## mrtt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

suddenly appear in


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

3 to go


u jelly noobs?


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

And you'll leave 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## rickballs (Aug 10, 2011)

With a foot

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2011)

up your caboose


----------



## Jurm (Aug 10, 2011)

and the other


----------



## thedancingbear (Aug 10, 2011)

In a noose


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2011)

that's not loose


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

Said Doctor Suess

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2011)

to Lenny Bruce


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 10, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Said Doctor Suess
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Who got sued

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

For being rude 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2011)

one crude dude


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

Was very shrood 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 10, 2011)

In his house

Sent from a falling cloud


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

Wearing a blouse 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 10, 2011)

Counting to 123

Sent from a falling cloud


----------



## Wouter_K (Aug 10, 2011)

With a pidgin


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2011)

of Klingon and


----------



## Jurm (Aug 10, 2011)

who already had


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

Universal chat client?

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Jurm (Aug 10, 2011)

to chat with


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

guess who's back


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tell a friend

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

The party's over

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

lemon party in-fact


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

eal soup to


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

great pain Olympics


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 10, 2011)

What the Deuce?

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 10, 2011)

just a ruse

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

is this over?


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

No it's not.

Sent using smoke


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

by a long-shot


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 11, 2011)

the fat man


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Ate some came 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Without proper fame.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

who's to blame ?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Me of course 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## Snow.Goose (Aug 11, 2011)

is this lore?


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes it's not

Sent from somewhere close


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 11, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Yes it's not
> 
> Sent from somewhere close

Click to collapse



Its a plot 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

load of snot


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

just threw up


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry bout that


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Yes it's not
> 
> Sent from somewhere close

Click to collapse



No is yea 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No is yea
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



out of sequence


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 11, 2011)

Bunch of delinquents

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Words too frequent...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

and indeed consequent


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 11, 2011)

In the Orient 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

I got bent


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 11, 2011)

because of lent

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

But you went

Sent from somewhere close


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Three words sent

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I vent?

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 11, 2011)

NO Clark Kent.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2011)

quite the gent


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> quite the gent

Click to collapse



Until he underwent 


Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 12, 2011)

building a tent


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

outside the inside


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> outside the inside

Click to collapse



While sniffing formaldehyde 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> While sniffing formaldehyde
> 
> Sent from deep within the rabbit hole

Click to collapse



that turns heads


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> that turns heads

Click to collapse



Because he's wearing 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## falseman (Aug 12, 2011)

A tight T-shirt

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

that's size smedium


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

with his knickers 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Below his waste


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

undergarment is laced


----------



## galaxys (Aug 12, 2011)

Brenda Star Nude


----------



## mattfmartin (Aug 12, 2011)

love you longtime


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

no i dont

10f***s


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

yes she does


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

no she doesn't


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

loves fat man..........


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

stole my signature


----------



## il buono (Aug 12, 2011)

now i want


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

a Marshall Stack


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Makes teh babies

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

where come from?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

the hills have-eyes


----------



## waxworkz (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> the hills have-eyes

Click to collapse



That's four words!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

waxworkz said:


> That's four words!

Click to collapse



lies lies lies


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rinzo is retarded

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Rinzo is retarded
> 
> SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.

Click to collapse



and shinydude farted 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 12, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> and shinydude farted
> 
> Sent from deep within the rabbit hole

Click to collapse



After Cadro Swallowed...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

TravisBean laughing hard


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

cuz he's high


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

triple dose XDA


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

you gonna kill


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 12, 2011)

Your brain cells

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2011)

hear ringing bells


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

more cow bell


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

before he fell

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 13, 2011)

In a pile

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

Of cow pies 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh dear me


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

to my demise


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

That's no surprise 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

surprise surprise surprise................


----------



## Rubbs (Aug 13, 2011)

that he would


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

get caught exposing 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor Cadro swallowing...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2011)

And slowly he


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 13, 2011)

went on to


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

over 9000  3-words


----------



## Frosty666 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's like 27000

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

what he said


----------



## dyh135 (Aug 13, 2011)

what he done


----------



## Arnold.Alexius (Aug 13, 2011)

is too much


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

for you to


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

make sense of


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

losing the game


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

in the end


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

no one wins


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no one wins

Click to collapse



except for nikhil4186


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

only one survives
and she's not 
you, matey, jelly?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

in my belly


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> in my belly

Click to collapse



lots of burgers


----------



## Theonew (Aug 13, 2011)

from a  restaurant


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

for a débutant


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 13, 2011)

meal for three

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

made of spam


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

spam spam spam


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

in my hand


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Why you spam?

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 13, 2011)

My Aria is-da-bomb

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Once there was...

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

A-man from Nantucket.......

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

who had a .............


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

So long he......

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2011)

could skip rope


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

With it. He

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

With some motoblur

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## marco2bb2 (Aug 13, 2011)

One Teo threee


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

hit me back


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

Just a smack 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

...addict with a...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

sleep with fishes


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 13, 2011)

Hussam = Italian?????

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

nope, intellectual Arab


----------



## Deeco7 (Aug 14, 2011)

As-Salāmu `Alaykum Brother


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> As-Salāmu `Alaykum Brother

Click to collapse



wa `Alaykum As-Salām


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wa `Alaykum As-Salāmu

Click to collapse



Said swallowed Cadro.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

no quoting, more-fun


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 14, 2011)

Who had cardio


----------



## galaxys (Aug 14, 2011)

blood sweat tears


----------



## askpcguy (Aug 14, 2011)

Love working smart

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 14, 2011)

With resident evil

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

you're the man


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

leaping from can


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

Into some jam

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey there fam


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 14, 2011)

With his fame

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

great responsibility came


----------



## Gromble1991 (Aug 14, 2011)

for all of


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

humanity to learn


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

From their mistakes

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

that medium-rare steaks


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

Cause belly aches 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

too tasty for


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

For that concern

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Theonew (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone who has


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried it before

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love route 44's...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

Tavern on main 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

weight I'll gain


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

and "time machine"


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 14, 2011)

To get bean

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharks with "laser"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Pens to attacl

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

thread deteriorating rapidly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Because its off-topic 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 14, 2011)

And also non-tropic.

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2011)

and quite myopic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

With some  antibiotics 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Theonew (Aug 15, 2011)

and poisonous toxics


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

emissions from your


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2011)

79 Chevy Impala


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cuz its older


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 15, 2011)

Than 2011 Mustangs...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## akabadnews (Aug 15, 2011)

, and often cause


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2011)

recombinant mutant carcinogens


----------



## pele78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Which would cost

sent from my yard


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2011)

health insurance rates


----------



## Jun Hong (Aug 15, 2011)

to drop rapidly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

So that they're 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dropping VERY rapidly

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

and David Bowie


----------



## pele78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pull down his

sent from my yard


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2011)

pitch shift voice-algorithm


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

made him sound


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just like honey

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Theonew (Aug 15, 2011)

from a *wasp-hive*


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2011)

ain't no jive


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 15, 2011)

Coming at-ya live

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## eternistarr (Aug 16, 2011)

from saturday night


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 16, 2011)

the day he

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

drank his wee


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Then smelled his-pee

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Something wasn't right

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

it was white


----------



## Arnold.Alexius (Aug 16, 2011)

And something very

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Brown was seen

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2011)

skid-marks you say ???


----------



## akabadnews (Aug 16, 2011)

This can't be


----------



## pele78 (Aug 16, 2011)

The end of

sent from my yard


----------



## aphrony (Aug 16, 2011)

little old me


----------



## Arnold.Alexius (Aug 16, 2011)

and also that


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

operator suck a$$


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tho your an

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## (noob) (Aug 16, 2011)

noob so be


----------



## jessesse (Aug 16, 2011)

He did that.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2011)

storyline getting flat


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Isn't it about

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2011)

time to spice


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Things up with

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 16, 2011)

Half naked chic's







Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yea baby


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Half naked chic's
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make parents eyes

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got good head


----------



## cleri (Aug 16, 2011)

I got it


sent from my flier


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Post more women






SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that's spice 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 16, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 16, 2011)

More thats niiice






SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Partly-clothed women? Why-I'm-only-15. 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't mind...

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

people banned in 3,2,1


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are so fun

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Especially in sun

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Where you play

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## corythug (Aug 16, 2011)

With yourself when

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 16, 2011)

Xbox died rrod

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## corythug (Aug 17, 2011)

For the 6th

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## x Eacott (Aug 17, 2011)

after having sex...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 17, 2011)

While making a

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2011)

eeby geeby deeby


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 17, 2011)

which is a


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 17, 2011)

Magical talking shroom

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## corythug (Aug 17, 2011)

That when consumed

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 17, 2011)

Makes a great

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## epurehello (Aug 17, 2011)

giant tasty cookie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Which can kill

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2011)

Quentin Tarantino's Bill


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

a what, sir?


----------



## erraz (Aug 17, 2011)

I don know


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 17, 2011)

said the dude


----------



## Pizzaapu (Aug 17, 2011)

To the paladin 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Aug 17, 2011)

Who was fighting


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 17, 2011)

The demon hoard

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2011)

gored and gored


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

huge zombie horde


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 17, 2011)

Roared and roared 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

riding a Ford


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 17, 2011)

While they poured 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

all their chords


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 17, 2011)

Singing to lords

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2011)

need more swords


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 17, 2011)

For just rewards 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Simon_WM (Aug 17, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Partly-clothed women? Why-I'm-only-15.
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



thats more than


----------



## Simon_WM (Aug 17, 2011)

three words !!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

Simon_WM said:


> three words !!

Click to collapse



Please try again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

bring a pen


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Show the man

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## corythug (Aug 18, 2011)

What's wrong with

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

you Mr bean ?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

no, I am .


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not that bored

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 18, 2011)

I gotta Pain 
in my 'shess'
I can't 'breafth'

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

Without using my

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 18, 2011)

magic pen  *sigh*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

To erase all

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

Who dare defy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

the smiley cow


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Scares to death 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

<awesomer than awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

With teh bawlz

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Of solid steel

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 18, 2011)

He's for real 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

makes no deals


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

it all feels


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

So very awkward

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## amishfury (Aug 18, 2011)

when a camel


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

trampled Mark Hamill


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

While he was


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

eating his curds


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

That were bigger

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Than your turds 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2011)

whereupon I overheard


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

Two women doing

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 19, 2011)

Some dirty talking

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll do some stalking


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 19, 2011)

or keep walking


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

sleep with fishes


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 19, 2011)

And eat some

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

veel soup with


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 19, 2011)

Grilled fish and

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Fuzzyslippers42 (Aug 19, 2011)

delicious carmelized onions...


----------



## Lord-Anubis (Aug 19, 2011)

Cause sloppy farts.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## androidsupporter (Aug 19, 2011)

McDonald fries too


----------



## erraz (Aug 19, 2011)

Also tastes like

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread annoying


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 19, 2011)

Mods close it


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't view it 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

you.Droid freek

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Pizzaapu (Aug 19, 2011)

Just enjoy it!

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

relish in it's


----------



## fearlesspaula (Aug 19, 2011)

seemingly random tales.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

beware of snakes


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 19, 2011)

And it's insane 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

who is sam?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

insanity runs deep


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

in the rabbit-hole


----------



## Fuzzyslippers42 (Aug 19, 2011)

Also, you should


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

take blue pill


----------



## basia314 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bricked my tab

Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 19, 2011)

Like a Boss!

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

never gonna happen


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cause husam swallows...

SchizioPunk's Epic Experience 2.1 Eclair -> Odin to EC05 Froyo. Rooted. Bloatware Removed. Voodoo Sound V9 Module Loaded. TouchWiz4. Enjoying my Customized Stock Experience.


----------



## erraz (Aug 19, 2011)

Everything he gets

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

but remains skinny


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

With teh bawlz

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

to do anything


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

Except fight husam

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

and kills his


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

Minions with the-force

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

and light saber


----------



## corythug (Aug 19, 2011)

That could extend

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 19, 2011)

So many feet

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

and vibrate like


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

like a Trojan


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 19, 2011)

Like a boss!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

like a loser


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 19, 2011)

Who plays a

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

rare Stradivarius Violin


----------



## erraz (Aug 19, 2011)

That he got

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Smurphjw (Aug 19, 2011)

From that guy

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2011)

in exchange for


----------



## erraz (Aug 20, 2011)

A few naughty

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok I will!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2011)

Kiss Mr. Bill


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 20, 2011)

No I wont.


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 20, 2011)

That's freaking gay.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 20, 2011)

So you say

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Like a boss!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> So you say..

Click to collapse



without speaking a.......


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2011)

shriek of mania


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 20, 2011)

From their crania

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2011)

drug induced megalomania


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> drug induced megalomania

Click to collapse



...

..caused by paraphernalia...


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 20, 2011)

And then went

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## basia314 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wife want check

Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 20, 2011)

Because she's a

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 20, 2011)

Woman with meglamania

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 20, 2011)

Whatever that means

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Like a boss!


----------



## jessesse (Aug 20, 2011)

I then got


----------



## decalex (Aug 20, 2011)

Crabs. Oh crap. 

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## tintn00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I must destroy


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tired going  to
Bed goodnight all
Like a boss.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

Why u copy

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

But why me?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Your the chosen-one

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

said the macaroni

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Who was awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

to the max 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

XD

seen Dexters labratory?  (It's a show )


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

The comic series?
That's where i
got my nickname-from 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah that one


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

some kids started
calling me that
way in highschool
then everyone knew
and it became 
permanent. At first
I hated it XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh XD Unlucky bro


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nah.. after a 
month I began 
to like it.
Dexter was cool
and so was-I 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah.. after a
> month I began
> to like it.
> Dexter was cool
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha , True story


----------



## corythug (Aug 20, 2011)

was it really


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 20, 2011)

To hard to

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2011)

write a story


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## divyanshu308 (Aug 20, 2011)

when you cant


----------



## jessesse (Aug 20, 2011)

Write more than


----------



## studacris (Aug 20, 2011)

Bubble colons reek


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 20, 2011)

From the beans

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## erraz (Aug 20, 2011)

In the beanfield

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## kainepaine (Aug 20, 2011)

Where's this going?


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 20, 2011)

Down the drain

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

across the borders


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

In the sea

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

having a wank.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Using 4 hands 0.o

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Using 4 hands 0.o
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



he's a monkey


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

cos thats how


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

yo moma fed


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yo moma fed

Click to collapse



Max's ugly face


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

until this day


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan is uglier 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam is awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Compared to Justin-B

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Compared to Justin-B
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, too far.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

max is awful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nah, too far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Said Dan Wilson 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Said Dan Wilson
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed he did.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

but he's g4y


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but he's g4y

Click to collapse



Which stands for

Got 4 yoaks

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

and keeps failing

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> and keeps failing
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



To laugh at hus
I've gave up on three words.
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

when dan's banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Make an anyword story? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

nah, will-be closed


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Make an anyword story?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+7... Were in ot... We can break rules here... XD


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

XD who's making then? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

We? I think so...
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good night people

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> having a wank.

Click to collapse



Why hello Dan

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## jessesse (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I help


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 21, 2011)

Certainly you can

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 21, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## erraz (Aug 21, 2011)

Like a champ

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## jessesse (Aug 21, 2011)

Like an idiot

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 21, 2011)

Like a pineapple

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## jessesse (Aug 21, 2011)

With old jokes


----------



## shardul_seth (Aug 21, 2011)

and funny ones


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2011)

Like _the_ Boss


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 21, 2011)

Who da boss?

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## studacris (Aug 21, 2011)

Duh, Tony danza


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2011)

This _is_ Boss


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 21, 2011)

Now that is

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

a troll duck


----------



## erraz (Aug 21, 2011)

Got shot in

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Aug 21, 2011)

My white ass


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 21, 2011)

then got dumped...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

by no one

10char


----------



## anand.k.s (Aug 21, 2011)

Who had an

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 21, 2011)

drink before bed


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 21, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2011)

have a toss


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know Ross


----------



## Archer (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know Ross

Click to collapse



He likes boys


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

his name's peter-file


----------



## erraz (Aug 21, 2011)

Or michael jackson

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Aug 21, 2011)

erraz said:


> Or michael jackson
> 
> Sent from the wastelands of fallout

Click to collapse



Who's a pedophile

Sent from my XT720 [MZ - CM 6.3.0]


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's peter file!


----------



## erraz (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure it is

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whatever you say

Sent from my XT720 [MZ - CM 6.3.0]


----------



## erraz (Aug 22, 2011)

Is always wrong

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 22, 2011)

or in denial


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 22, 2011)

Because he's senile 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## jessesse (Aug 22, 2011)

with the penile.


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 22, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 22, 2011)

More like a$$

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## decalex (Aug 22, 2011)

Long story short, 

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## endor2 (Aug 22, 2011)

just like a stone from a

.


----------



## whateheck (Aug 22, 2011)

nearby mountain range


----------



## erraz (Aug 22, 2011)

Where I saw

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 22, 2011)

A disturbing image 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## studacris (Aug 22, 2011)

Of my future


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn good shrooms

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

will never grow


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 22, 2011)

Without cow patties 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 22, 2011)

Especially big ones

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Aug 22, 2011)

Dmt is better


----------



## jessesse (Aug 22, 2011)

But gives me


----------



## bubzers (Aug 23, 2011)

the worst case


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 23, 2011)

of a bad

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

Sense of time


----------



## jessesse (Aug 23, 2011)

That's why I


----------



## roosterdude33 (Aug 23, 2011)

like to lick


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

my guitar pick


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

Before I play


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

My theme song

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 23, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## c0smic6 (Aug 23, 2011)

The beast within

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesse (Aug 23, 2011)

Has driven me


----------



## corythug (Aug 23, 2011)

So wicked hard

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

rock style girl


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 23, 2011)

to unleash fury


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

while she gives


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 23, 2011)

me a hand

__


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 23, 2011)

wiping my butt


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

While also doing

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

Beavis and Butt-head


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Beavis and Butt-head

Click to collapse



That's pretty gross

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

Turtle-neck and chain

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

You have on

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 23, 2011)

So freakin' early ...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

In the summer


----------



## corythug (Aug 23, 2011)

Game realeased the

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubzers (Aug 23, 2011)

giant swarm of


----------



## Kurt Johnsson (Aug 23, 2011)

index finger. He


----------



## donnyp1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Raiders fans suck!

If ive helped you, please hit the damn thanks button!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

Like a Boss


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 23, 2011)

giving a quick


----------



## infamousteeboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Christ Jesus Lives!  

Spectacles, Testicles, Wallet & Watch, evO²·³·³ *ROOTED*


----------



## corythug (Aug 23, 2011)

And he cooks

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

A piece of

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 23, 2011)

Left over placenta 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

And umbilical chord


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

Used to strangle

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

the prisoners of


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 23, 2011)

Azkaban almost just

Like a boss


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

gayry potter wannabe


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

shot Hairy Plopper


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

In da face

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 23, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## jessesse (Aug 23, 2011)

Like an uneducated


----------



## TheBassman369 (Aug 23, 2011)

Communist from Russia


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

That should die

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

From nuclear radiation


----------



## TheBassman369 (Aug 23, 2011)

They called him


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

the great Mr.Jim


----------



## TheBassman369 (Aug 23, 2011)

Destroyer of WORLDS


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

Also known as

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

Bob the builder


----------



## dmags2 (Aug 23, 2011)

foot, stuckup its . .

Sent from my SGH-i917 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## corythug (Aug 24, 2011)

Left handed mother

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesse (Aug 24, 2011)

So the quest


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 24, 2011)

is to reign


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 24, 2011)

Supreme over the

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Rubbs (Aug 24, 2011)

fence above my


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Deformed private parts

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 24, 2011)

That look like

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## studacris (Aug 24, 2011)

Old rotten peaches


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

stop like boss


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Too much boss

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## studacris (Aug 24, 2011)

Way too much


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a dictator








(handsome fugitive, ain't he ?   )


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2011)

Alien from Mars


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

Likes fast cars


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 24, 2011)

and fast woman

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Many fast women

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## jessesse (Aug 24, 2011)

With fast hands


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to have 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 24, 2011)

with installed AK47's


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Aug 24, 2011)

That bosses around

Darky's ROM Powers My Cappy


----------



## corythug (Aug 24, 2011)

There bossy boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Stop with boss

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 24, 2011)

up the tailpipe


----------



## paul96 (Aug 24, 2011)

On a boat

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## VoidZombie (Aug 24, 2011)

firing his gun


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Without any ammunition

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Aug 24, 2011)

At an imaginary


----------



## corythug (Aug 24, 2011)

Poster of eminem

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## studacris (Aug 24, 2011)

Wishing it real


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

pain and misery


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pain and misery

Click to collapse



oh so bitterly





..................................................


----------



## defiantash (Aug 24, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> oh so bitterly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Biting his tongue


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

while eating his


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Very own heart

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 24, 2011)

with doggy biscuits


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

when real music


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

orchestrates Qaddafi's escape


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

to somewhere he


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 24, 2011)

Decided to tell
All  his friends
Like a boss


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 24, 2011)

Boss getting old!!!!!!! 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a champ

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a Mod


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

never ever banned


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Ban we must

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2011)

to gain trust


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Justice must be

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 24, 2011)

done at once

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

To have freedom

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 24, 2011)

use a condom


----------



## danlivesey (Aug 24, 2011)

to come up


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

And go down

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## danlivesey (Aug 24, 2011)

splash it all


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 24, 2011)

In your face
But not disgrace
This story craves
A lil continuity
Like a boss.


----------



## studacris (Aug 25, 2011)

For ****'s sake


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Give it-a Rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

do what's best


----------



## studacris (Aug 25, 2011)

And kill yourself


----------



## danlivesey (Aug 25, 2011)

for i be

death


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

the great Kevorkian


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Whata total loss 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

Of human creativity

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Baby_Phil (Aug 25, 2011)

For all time 

Sent from my own personal hello using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

such a crime

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 25, 2011)

shave your face


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Like a boss 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

Like a Qaddafi


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

Like a douchebag

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

feel the love


----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

Feel the hate 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 25, 2011)

shed a tear


----------



## defiantash (Aug 25, 2011)

it's too late


----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

It's over 9000

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

It's the game

You just lost

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 25, 2011)

Have no fear
Just be sincere
I'm anti-queer
So you hear:
Like a boss


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 25, 2011)

in those countries
iraq, iran, afghanistan
where he wears
the dress and
she's the man


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^Hey ban hammers^^^

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

report that post


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

Your absolutely right

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

boss the boss


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

Both of them 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

but the host


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

No not op

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

is just like


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

my Uncle Mike


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

who took a-hike


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

using his new


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

Robotic legs he

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

stole from Iron-Man


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

when iron maiden


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

performed Inagaddadavida for


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

the xda-developers forum


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## danlivesey (Aug 25, 2011)

So in the

Sent from my U20i using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

first 15 minutes


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

everyone fell asleep


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

But husam repeats

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 25, 2011)

like an AK47


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

But its broken

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

needs a token


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

and a coin


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

and a guitar


----------



## studacris (Aug 25, 2011)

To cover bowie


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 25, 2011)

when it's snowy


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Unlike johnie cash

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

who remains unchanged


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

dressed in black 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

a classic storyteller


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Real swell feller

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2011)

walks the line


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

To prisons deathrow

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## avgjoegeek (Aug 25, 2011)

erraz said:


> To prisons deathrow
> 
> Sent from the wastelands of fallout

Click to collapse



where Bubba awaits


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

the electric chair 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## jessesse (Aug 25, 2011)

For his despair


----------



## Akulamenuri (Aug 25, 2011)

could not care


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

That it's fair

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Noobs many posts


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

<not noob here


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Right, super noob


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

says the obsolete


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Grandpa of xda

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Moderator joins party 

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 25, 2011)

Everyone dont curse

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb, hes noob

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Smoking a doob

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

Piece of bread

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## jessesse (Aug 25, 2011)

Who fired his


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't say


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

you are gay

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you are gay
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I-aint no gay


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I-aint no gay

Click to collapse



Said the pervert  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 25, 2011)

Aka forum stalker

Sent from deep within the rabbit hole


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

No racial comments


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

enters the banhammer


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

on your head


----------



## corythug (Aug 25, 2011)

Until squish it

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

Randomly says anything

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## KölyökGSi (Aug 26, 2011)

Eg. Hello m8s

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

Like a Mod


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 26, 2011)

No, not mod.
Like a boss.


----------



## studacris (Aug 26, 2011)

E pluribus unum


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

E what what?

I think that "Like a boss." is xda app/ tapatalk sig


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

That exlpains it

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## corythug (Aug 26, 2011)

. Anyways, what about

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

the price of


----------



## studacris (Aug 26, 2011)

Tea in china?


----------



## DroidFreek (Aug 26, 2011)

Need a Touchpad


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

so buy one


----------



## jessesse (Aug 26, 2011)

But don't get


----------



## corythug (Aug 26, 2011)

The red domestic

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 26, 2011)

doggy perfume scent


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

that you smell 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## donverse (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't like


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Your face. Its

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## donverse (Aug 26, 2011)

f**ked up with


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ice cream sandwich

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Pruikki (Aug 26, 2011)

Was cancelled because


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Timon & rafiki

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Were trolling simba

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

while drinking beer

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

And eating tacos

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## 1NfE5T (Aug 26, 2011)

Everyday I'm hustle'in!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shut up you

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

Immature little prick

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

take a hike


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 26, 2011)

on anothers bike


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

But always check

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Bundles456 (Aug 26, 2011)

Highly freaking enthused


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

About freaking everything

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

1/2 japanese girl


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

On top of

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

the world of


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

Old Smokey's forest


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

who's dead now


----------



## erraz (Aug 26, 2011)

Because of us

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Whispering the song

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

which was writtenn


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

In plain swahili

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## corythug (Aug 26, 2011)

Across the bizarre

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

world of Ziggy


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who is travis'

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

not Drag Queen


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

But his bean

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

is quite keen


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

On spamming xda

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

every chance I...........


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can! Hehe *trollface.jpg*

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2011)

Like a Mod


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

with a rod


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 26, 2011)

From Almighty god

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

isn't that odd ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

you always nod


----------



## erraz (Aug 27, 2011)

Like a frog

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 27, 2011)

in the fog

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2011)

Listenin' to SOAD

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Aug 27, 2011)

While shooting his

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

civil war cannon


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2011)

From my big

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Monster in pants


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

more like ants


----------



## SeneKa82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Green socks alien


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

Three word story


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

oh my god...


----------



## erraz (Aug 27, 2011)

Dont bring gode

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 27, 2011)

or doggie biscuits


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

therefore, forgive me


----------



## DocDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

trust me, doctor.


----------



## erraz (Aug 27, 2011)

I am dead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## bruflot (Aug 27, 2011)

Or am I?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

So is she?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

no, that hottie


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Scotty too hotty


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

no more like


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

the rom mistress

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

is in distress


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cause husam does

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

everything like a-boss


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

*correction: like me  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

maybe you're boss


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes i am 
But twich is
The mafia Don 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes i am
> But twich is
> The mafia Don
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah, it's just 
a cover for
the real don


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Shht theyre listening! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

too late 4that


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

Casey-Jones at bat


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

who is that?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Its travis' fart 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

according to Bart


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

the beans did-it

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

Bush's or VanCamp's ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

what or what?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

or maybe wtf? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2011)

Bush's or VanCamps


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate tapatalk

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Blank link appears

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

out of nowhere


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Meaning travis post

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

cows laughing at


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Strange corleone avatars

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

RESPECT THE FAMILY


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

^Thats not our
¦
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

family rivals, they're


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Like Shakespeare's Romeo.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

and the zombie


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Called He would

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

do it everytime


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

I gave orders

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

wait for it
wait for it


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Where is it?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

idk, he's late


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 27, 2011)

Headcrab got him

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

and made him


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

a peanut butter


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 27, 2011)

And jelly sandwich

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

it's called Jam


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

And jim 707

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## corythug (Aug 27, 2011)

And he kicks

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

the delicious ultra-peanut-jelly-butter-inverted-quadruple-jam-covered-super-sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope, your balls


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 27, 2011)

aw, he missed


----------



## corythug (Aug 28, 2011)

The red rocket

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

soared towards heaven


----------



## erraz (Aug 28, 2011)

Or maybe hell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

With a hurricane

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 28, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here i am...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Eat at joe's.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

way to greasy


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 28, 2011)

that's what she


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Normally eats, but

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

She prefers sausage.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

made of pokemon

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

mind's in gutter


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going H.A.M.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 28, 2011)

flavoured doggie biscuits


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Are excellent with...

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Aug 28, 2011)

Chunks of human

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 28, 2011)

boxed doggie biscuits


----------



## furfree (Aug 28, 2011)

was eaten there


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

By chuck norris

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

and his pet


----------



## furfree (Aug 28, 2011)

The big turtle


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 28, 2011)

Also with steel-balls

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 28, 2011)

Outside he goes


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Down the hole

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

to South Pole


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Under the ice

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

and the sun


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Like a termite

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

Choking on splinter

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

double post spinster


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a loser

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

So why don't

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

You kill me

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

with your toungue


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, I will


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

do all my

20chars


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 28, 2011)

homework in seconds


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

pukemon said:


> You kill me

Click to collapse


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

TravisBean said:


>

Click to collapse



einstein is bulletproof.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

said the puke

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

thank you now


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

how now brown................


----------



## erraz (Aug 28, 2011)

Your not welcome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## rexstor (Aug 28, 2011)

To my party

Sent from my HTC Vision with Doubleshot Rom


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2011)

it's my party !!


----------



## erraz (Aug 28, 2011)

This party blows

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

like an a$$s


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 28, 2011)

used to-be fun

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

but now it's


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

I like honeybuns.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure


----------



## i8qbert (Aug 28, 2011)

This is going


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2011)

In the wrong

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

hold on-a second


----------



## pukemon (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hold on-a second

Click to collapse



That's four words.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 28, 2011)

pukemon said:


> That's four words.
> 
> I voided my warranty and your mum.

Click to collapse



Sometimes it happens

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

yup, moving on


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

When you're menstruating...


----------



## i8qbert (Aug 29, 2011)

you have to


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep your cool


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2011)

When your masticating 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

You have to

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

lose teh gaem


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

F%ck you husam ;"
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F%ck you husam ;"
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



works every time


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> works every time

Click to collapse



for a dime


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

And somthing extra

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Like a crime

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

committed big time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

By small minds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

during end times

Sent.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Peaches and lime.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Taste like crap

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

So does to.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

pukemon said:


> So does tp.
> 
> I voided my warranty and your mum.

Click to collapse





I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Sure u did

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

chat or story ?


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool bedtime stories.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

Diabolical Debbie Doing


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Curse that debbie

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Debbie does dirk.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

wait what the?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

Google is friend


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Friend with benifits

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Benefits are googly.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 29, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Need a friend.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Like a virgin.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Whoever that is 

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

im sure he's


----------



## corythug (Aug 29, 2011)

Beating the face

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00433 (Aug 29, 2011)

of tom cruise


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Cruise boinking holmes...

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

Insinuating scientological undertones

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer english

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2011)

Why so harsh? 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

erraz said:


> I prefer english
> 
> Sent from the wastelands of fallout

Click to collapse



He prefers english


Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer blondes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

who are stupid


----------



## Jamin13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just some bimbos

Sent from my Kyocera Echo.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

Travis loves bimbos


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

good to know


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

Sh!t the bed

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

bloody ass red

Sent.


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> I prefer blondes

Click to collapse



looks like maria sharapova


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 29, 2011)

with doggie biscuits


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

foreword story now
Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Aug 29, 2011)

About robert horrys brow
Sent.


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 29, 2011)

That's four words.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Enjoying lemon party 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## checkbox111 (Aug 29, 2011)

squeeze my lemons


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Make me lemonade.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 29, 2011)

No I won't.


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Wont you know?

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## daveys4 (Aug 29, 2011)

eat a biscuit


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Peanut butter and...

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

ur mom? why?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## fildroid (Aug 29, 2011)

ride his bicycle


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

To the moon

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## monstermm (Aug 29, 2011)

story gone south


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 29, 2011)

of my compass


----------



## RinZo (Aug 29, 2011)

to the Bronx


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

OP


GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



..............................................................


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> OP
> 
> 
> ..............................................................

Click to collapse



is a ******


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

And likes maggots

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

use a magnet


----------



## Solar_ (Aug 29, 2011)

to calibrate her


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

gravity that works


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Sucks massive balls

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TheBassman369 (Aug 29, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

The fat man.............


----------



## NovaFox238 (Aug 29, 2011)

Finally broke out


----------



## jmollabi (Aug 29, 2011)

this threads lame

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

From my mind

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Aug 29, 2011)

Vigorously, we banged.

Sent from my iNexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Over your moms

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

Take a hike


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Ride a bike.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

fly a kite


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

i hate mites


----------



## pukemon (Aug 29, 2011)

Where's dr. Seuss?

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

eating a goose


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2011)

who's named Jesús


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 29, 2011)

riding a moose

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Infinity and beyond

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

grow up kid


----------



## erraz (Aug 29, 2011)

Said the terrorist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 29, 2011)

and his mum


----------



## pukemon (Aug 30, 2011)

I like candy.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## exb0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lost my pole.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## LinkinFanNum1 (Aug 30, 2011)

because I put...


----------



## drpsyko (Aug 30, 2011)

the pole outside


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2011)

with the tadpoles


----------



## erraz (Aug 30, 2011)

They bit it

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## jessesse (Aug 30, 2011)

And the radiation


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2011)

spawned Godzilla's reign


----------



## exb0 (Aug 30, 2011)

NO U DIDN'T 

Sent from the Vietnam war


----------



## pukemon (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes I did

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 30, 2011)

I might have.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd rather you.............


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 30, 2011)

See my signature


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 1, 2011)

*Ok guys...For the most part, people behaved in this thread. I will reopen it with the stipulation that if anymore foul comments start to appear, "Three Word Story" will be closed for good. So if you want this thing kept open, please adhere to this rule. *


----------



## pukemon (Sep 1, 2011)

Once upon a...

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

time a mod


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

named TRM did 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 1, 2011)

tried to make...


----------



## Modern World (Sep 1, 2011)

across the universe


----------



## nawlage (Sep 1, 2011)

A space elevator.

Sent.


----------



## tinytim1 (Sep 1, 2011)

that only went...


----------



## erraz (Sep 1, 2011)

Into the abyss

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## studacris (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread resurrected


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 1, 2011)

From the dead


----------



## netomx (Sep 1, 2011)

stop wasting time


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Netomx is mad


----------



## erraz (Sep 1, 2011)

Like a champ

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 1, 2011)

When did he...


----------



## megicz (Sep 1, 2011)

cut his leg


----------



## Shift_Lock (Sep 1, 2011)

to free himself


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## Shift_Lock (Sep 1, 2011)

on Debbies desk


----------



## erraz (Sep 1, 2011)

Of many horrors

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

that got electrocuted 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pele78 (Sep 1, 2011)

In his balls

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Using a tazer 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2011)

he thwarted the


----------



## erraz (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr evil porchop

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Evil Dr. Porkchop*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr.evil mini me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

while I was 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

wild is the


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Key,  but Husam 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

never joined the


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

contemporary forum of


----------



## BlackMagicNights (Sep 2, 2011)

I dig it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## BlackMagicNights (Sep 2, 2011)

Exit stage left

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Sep 2, 2011)

Into the awesomeness

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pit of dfvxcfhhv

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 2, 2011)

to the right


----------



## erraz (Sep 2, 2011)

Side of bambi

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

eeby geeby deeby


----------



## 4silvertooth (Sep 2, 2011)

mmummbled my dog


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

enumerated my parrot


----------



## pele78 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't make sense

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Modern World (Sep 2, 2011)

you can't talk


----------



## pele78 (Sep 2, 2011)

Neither can you

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 2, 2011)

make sense 3.5


----------



## nawlage (Sep 2, 2011)

Defecated my llama
Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

The llama died 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## studacris (Sep 2, 2011)

Almost gagged me


----------



## nawlage (Sep 2, 2011)

And my maggot

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Sep 2, 2011)

Loss of words

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

in a pineapple


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

Under the sea

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

yellow and porous


----------



## aceofdiamonds (Sep 2, 2011)

but came back


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

absorbent is he


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> absorbent is he

Click to collapse



no he's not


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

if nautical mayhem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

started in the


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

New old story 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2011)

be something you


----------



## kar111 (Sep 2, 2011)

've never seen

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## corythug (Sep 2, 2011)

Until the year

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Sep 2, 2011)

When the world

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Begins from scratch 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nyan (Sep 2, 2011)

and you try


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 2, 2011)

to format it


----------



## pukemon (Sep 2, 2011)

Where's the coherency?

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Sep 2, 2011)

It left a

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 2, 2011)

faint fragmented memory


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

use windows defragment


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

O r just format 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

which never solves


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Your chronic hemorroids.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

managed by Androids


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Who like altoids 

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

instead of plutonium


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

But thats alright

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## BlackMagicNights (Sep 3, 2011)

Forget about it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

ask Dr. Schmidt


----------



## smallsbig (Sep 3, 2011)

Luglug circus freak

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 3, 2011)

Sneaks a peek

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

to the far 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 3, 2011)

where my atrix


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 3, 2011)

and my boombox


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

That I stole

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

From your mum

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

the cheesecake bum


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^That was dumb^^^^

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Flush the iphone..

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## nawlage (Sep 3, 2011)

do it tool

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

play the fool


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

never, im cool


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

My mama always

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

Throws down for

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

sumo wrestling with

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

a bunch of


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Iphone fanboys who

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

are completely fruity


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

I wasn't going to go there but thanks for pointing that out.  And keep it clean so we can keep this dumb thread open.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

there better now?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kill me now

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

not gonna happen


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

But but please?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Knock deaths door

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

nah, you will 
get over it
safe and sound


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 3, 2011)

Story now ruined


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Because you posted 

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

how you voided


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

and indeed avoided


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Unlocked bootloader zipper

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

everything but your


----------



## corythug (Sep 3, 2011)

Lime green kidney

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

sailing to Sydney


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Blood red jelly

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

in my belly


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

i hate r-kelly


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

How about those...

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

plant a rose


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

In your nose

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

And out your

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Very hairy bellybutton.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Sep 3, 2011)

But, the wolf

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## corythug (Sep 3, 2011)

Said to her

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

Prepare to perish

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

cherish your life


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Smoke a doobie 

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Or a blunt 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## collller (Sep 3, 2011)

blunt and beer


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Is rather nice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pukemon (Sep 3, 2011)

No.  Chocolate milk.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 3, 2011)

HtcSense on Epic.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

It just sucks 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2011)

like sitting ducks


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Doesn't make sense.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

pukemon said:


> Doesn't make sense.

Click to collapse



Sucks to be a sitting duck. Most of these posts aren't making sense. Saying "like your mum" every other post make no sense either, but who am I to judge ?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Sucks to be a sitting duck. Most of these posts aren't making sense. Saying "like your mum" every other post make no sense either, but who am I to judge ?

Click to collapse



That's not 3 words  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's not 3 words

Click to collapse



that's  4 words


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Lmao.  None of this makes sense.  But back on three words....

√ that's my signature.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

The fat man...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Sep 4, 2011)

From fallout 3

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

Had bad sex


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

With a radioactive

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Sep 4, 2011)

Tongue that was

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

really a guy's


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Purple pinky finger.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

From stinky butt

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

it tasted like....


----------



## erraz (Sep 4, 2011)

Insert funny here

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

Motorola Atrix 4G


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 4, 2011)

weird silicone casing


----------



## Nickchapstick (Sep 4, 2011)

Of boob juice

Xoom Xoom


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

I like milk.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2011)

Like a boss.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Sep 4, 2011)

Moon is Full


----------



## studacris (Sep 4, 2011)

Wolves are howling


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Winds a blowing.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 4, 2011)

I like bowling


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Like your mum.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

so the dude


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Got the clap

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 4, 2011)

From a dog


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Who didn't wrap

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

His turkey hotdog

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Which Obama took

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

And slapped biden

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pastalero (Sep 4, 2011)

for selling bagels


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

And nuclear donuts

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pastalero (Sep 4, 2011)

to a neurotic


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Taliban who smelled 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pastalero (Sep 4, 2011)

of cheap rum


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

And dirty underwear 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## kotaro_14 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just had sex.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II using the xda premium app.


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually your panties.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## kotaro_14 (Sep 4, 2011)

Are Hot pink

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II using the xda premium app.


----------



## pastalero (Sep 4, 2011)

From the carnival


----------



## nawlage (Sep 4, 2011)

Shmaricle barnacle farmacle

Sent.


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Bionic cryonic chronic.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Sticky icky green 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

No sticks, no seeds, no stems.  

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 4, 2011)

Reddish radish peach


----------



## pastalero (Sep 4, 2011)

Beached leach speach!


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 4, 2011)

tonne twisted tongue


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

But rule 34

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

States that you

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## mrcd (Sep 4, 2011)

stating waht


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

mrcd said:


> stating waht

Click to collapse



That's 2 words

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

So

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Get rooted now 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

Or else what?

/end of post/


----------



## exb0 (Sep 4, 2011)

Get a life.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok now what

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Now you s-off

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

TravisBean sparks life


----------



## erraz (Sep 4, 2011)

Who is that


Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just look above ^

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

feel the love


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

This is lame

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Ticket to fame.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

that's the game


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> that's the game

Click to collapse



I hate you

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I hate you

Click to collapse



feeling is mutual


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

you're all weird....


----------



## bruflot (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm an idiot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> your all weird....

Click to collapse



and ur mod  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Rommistress is weirder.


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

bruflot said:


> I'm an idiot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ha.  Ha.  Ha.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

pukemon said:


> Rommistress is weirder.

Click to collapse



Yomomma is weirderer!


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Your mum's eccentric.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> your all weird....

Click to collapse



*you're
(grammar nazi)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *you're
> (grammar nazi)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



How dare you!
_____________

Its Whipping Time!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *your
> (grammar nazi)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Take that punk!


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Got no grammar.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

I want some.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> How dare you!
> _____________
> 
> Its Whipping Time!

Click to collapse



Ifyou lost yours 






Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I love justin bieber

Click to collapse



We know that   

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> We know that
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Who's Justin Bieber?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Who's Justin Bieber?

Click to collapse



Is that you?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Is that you?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes it is

10char


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

We are going

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

to hell in


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Rommistress' leather backseat.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 4, 2011)

Unless the Doctor 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## TakamineSubasa (Sep 4, 2011)

I pee cars


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

into your mouth....


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

That is gross

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## kotaro_14 (Sep 4, 2011)

No it's not

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II using the xda premium app.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That is gross
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



so are you


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

I know right

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

yah, he's like


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

No, go left.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

pukemon said:


> No, go left.
> 
> I voided my warranty and your mum.

Click to collapse



Your signature offends me.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

I offense me.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Then go puke

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 4, 2011)

into my mouth!!!


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 4, 2011)

On mah self

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

whole Lorraine live 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Lady gaga cpncert

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

you mean Lord**


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Give a s**t

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

while he's constipated


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

In a bucket

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

full of toxic 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Bubbles and floaties.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

glow in the-dark


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

little Husam like

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

aliens from mars


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

playing the bass 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

and the guitar


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

and something else   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Playing frisbee golf.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

For instance! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh noes,brix!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

Bricked my pants!

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

cuz of fear


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

No.  Because i

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

am afraid of


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

cute little mice.


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 5, 2011)

in my pants


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

warts grow like


----------



## zen8 (Sep 5, 2011)

rabbits running around


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

wait a second


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Let's flip out


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

no men allowed


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Bearcats permited only


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 5, 2011)

You dirty bird

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

i tink i.....


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Screwed the pooch


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

said the tumultuous


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Canned green bean


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

3 bean salad


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Hits the spot


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

on the dot


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

hold the pot


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

unblock the clot


----------



## pastalero (Sep 5, 2011)

Smother the flock


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

lock the unlock


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 5, 2011)

ticktock the clock


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

boat the dock


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

So let's rhyme 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So let's rhyme
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



c-c-c-c-c combo breaker


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> c-c-c-c-c combo breaker

Click to collapse



Haha... I know 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

d d d d d b u bb oon balloon


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

pukemon said:


> d d d d d b u bb oon balloon

Click to collapse



U that bored?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

D d d d d d d maybe I am.

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

i guess not


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel sick  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

sick i feel


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

And throw out 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

toilet paper for


----------



## jessesse (Sep 5, 2011)

all the wiping


----------



## 1wingangel (Sep 5, 2011)

And the continuous

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## BlackMagicNights (Sep 5, 2011)

he's got life


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 5, 2011)

And Bubba to

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 5, 2011)

cheer him out


----------



## erraz (Sep 5, 2011)

Of his party

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 5, 2011)

then he flew


----------



## huggs (Sep 5, 2011)

into a rage


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

ended up in


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

tubing in bathtub


----------



## smallsbig (Sep 5, 2011)

Over the fecees 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 5, 2011)

Of a dead

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

Unreal how gross

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

how i wish


----------



## erraz (Sep 5, 2011)

For world peace

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 5, 2011)

not an option


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

'Bout whirled peas?

I voided my warranty and your mum.


----------



## erraz (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't like peas


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 5, 2011)

What about beans

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## pukemon (Sep 5, 2011)

beans beautiful fruit


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

the cake is


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

A lie and

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

exists in one


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2011)

pukemon said:


> beans beautiful fruit

Click to collapse



I'm no fruit


----------



## erraz (Sep 5, 2011)

What are you


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

posting there, maniac!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 5, 2011)

How dare you

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

post here, you

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Sep 5, 2011)

You mere mortal


----------



## jessesse (Sep 6, 2011)

You know better


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 6, 2011)

Not to flush 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 6, 2011)

yourself in it!


----------



## erraz (Sep 6, 2011)

Your all nasty


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2011)

for added authenticity


----------



## mrcd (Sep 6, 2011)

toot toot toot


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2011)

mrcd said:


> toot toot toot

Click to collapse


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 6, 2011)

Dirty moo cow

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 6, 2011)

hit the street


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

while in meiosis


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 6, 2011)

equipped with thrusters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

to break the ice

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 6, 2011)

And give some

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

ice cubes to

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2011)

God of fire


----------



## exb0 (Sep 6, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> God of fire

Click to collapse



I AM god.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## pastalero (Sep 6, 2011)

Election john agrees


----------



## erraz (Sep 6, 2011)

The presidential election?


----------



## exb0 (Sep 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> The presidential election?

Click to collapse



Yes we can

Sent from your bedroom


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2011)

Insane Hussein rises


----------



## mrcd (Sep 6, 2011)

another toot toot


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2011)

boot to you


----------



## erraz (Sep 6, 2011)

In da face


----------



## nawlage (Sep 6, 2011)

By giorgio tsoukalos

Sent.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

while eatin a-bowl


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Of fried chocolate

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## shockem (Sep 6, 2011)

That tasted bad


----------



## nawlage (Sep 6, 2011)

Bad tasted that

Sent.


----------



## Spherre2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

He-s feeling sad


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 6, 2011)

Poor poor sap

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## erraz (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel bad


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 6, 2011)

and kinda mad


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

new spoiler tags


----------



## exb0 (Sep 6, 2011)

6.30am school sucks.

Sent from your bedroom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

tell me about


----------



## erraz (Sep 6, 2011)

All your problems


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

from a to-z


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

0 to infinity


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

in three point5


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh no look

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

at rihanna singing


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

While taking a


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 7, 2011)

erraz said:


> While taking a

Click to collapse



Nap, while watching 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 7, 2011)

the mw3 trailer


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 7, 2011)

& BF3 trailer


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2011)

And GoW3 trailer

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA Premium App


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 7, 2011)

She said "Enough!...


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 7, 2011)

"Give me halo4"

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 7, 2011)

bluizzo said:


> "Give me halo4"
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



Give him halo4


----------



## Jamin13 (Sep 7, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Give him halo4

Click to collapse



It'll still suck

Sent from my Kyocera Echo.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jamin13 said:


> It'll still suck
> 
> Sent from my Kyocera Echo.

Click to collapse



Dont say that!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA Premium App


----------



## exb0 (Sep 7, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Dont say that!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



But it'll suck 

Sent from your bedroom


----------



## mrcd (Sep 7, 2011)

and a toot


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

by the book


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 7, 2011)

xda developers rule!

unlocked bootloader att. atrix. honeycomb rom. faux oc kernal


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 7, 2011)

No Team Rocket

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

gets the big

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Kick in the


----------



## exb0 (Sep 7, 2011)

erraz said:


> Kick in the

Click to collapse



Small hairy sticky 

Sent from your bedroom


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> *The fat man... *

Click to collapse



grilled a cow


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

No a horse


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

erraz said:


> No a horse

Click to collapse



Mr. Ed sings:


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try-hard mods 
can Threaten all 
they Want this 
is A fun 
thread Open to 
everything everyone says
Back to the
Story, I once
Had a friend
Who's name was...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

like a pro


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

at boxing camp


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Fighting rocky balboa


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

And killing him

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

beating to death


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

But then resurrected


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

An Alien Resurrection


----------



## erraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Call sigourney weaver


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

to kill you


----------



## bimmernut318 (Sep 7, 2011)

and let her


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2011)

adorn a spacesuit  







somebody needs to thank me for this post


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

Just like chief


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 8, 2011)

and solid snake


----------



## JunkPC (Sep 8, 2011)

take the cake


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

There and back


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

results in heart-attack


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

To the hospital!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

staffed by nurses


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

Hot female nurses


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

Ooh baby baby


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 8, 2011)

Cha cha cha

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## BlackMagicNights (Sep 8, 2011)

I see twins


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 8, 2011)

Between the bins

superOSR V2


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 8, 2011)

In the school 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

School of rock


----------



## exb0 (Sep 8, 2011)

With really huge 

Sent from your bedroom


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

at baseball camp


----------



## checkbox111 (Sep 8, 2011)

with virility tablets


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 8, 2011)

Peter Pan was

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

lighter than air


----------



## erraz (Sep 8, 2011)

Or was he?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

a fat cow...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

named Travis,  who 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## hogart (Sep 8, 2011)

rhymed with orange..


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

and died from


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2011)

Mad cow affliction !!!!


----------



## corythug (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy cow pie 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

me oh my...........


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Shrooms made him

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## exb0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Choked his wife 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## JunkPC (Sep 9, 2011)

dont be evil


----------



## erraz (Sep 9, 2011)

Be a duck-in-the-sun


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Or Tom on-the-run

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## galaxys (Sep 9, 2011)

It's My Birthday!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday galaxys


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

to the ground


----------



## corythug (Sep 9, 2011)

They fell three

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

And four and

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

for an hour


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

the "300" defended


----------



## erraz (Sep 9, 2011)

The oakland raiders


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

against Persian Imperialism ?


----------



## checkbox111 (Sep 9, 2011)

no the cowboys!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

no the Beastie-Boys


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Sty, die, pork-pie.



Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Sep 9, 2011)

This is madness!


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 9, 2011)

THIS...IS...SPARTA!!!

*Glorious Kick Performed*

Like A Boss.


----------



## corythug (Sep 9, 2011)

And you lose

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

nothing but pride


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 9, 2011)

Or my pikachu

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## studacris (Sep 9, 2011)

And my snorlax


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2011)

Pokémon strikes again


----------



## kar111 (Sep 9, 2011)

At the hornet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Sep 9, 2011)

Again and again


----------



## B!0HaZard (Sep 9, 2011)

as the sun


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

was blocked by

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

by the moon


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2011)

who's shadow dominated


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 10, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> who's shadow dominated

Click to collapse



C-c-combo breaker fools!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Deeco7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Who? What? When?!


----------



## infamousteeboy (Sep 10, 2011)

Deeco7 said:


> Who? What? When?!

Click to collapse



You...died...yesterday 

Spectacles, Testicles, Wallet & Watch
Curse You Tiny Toilet!
evO²·³·³ *ROOTED*
EVOlvedROM r3chargeD RLS 1ish
DiRtY POoNSeNSe 2.3.3-1
V6 SuperCharged like OMGee
Philadelphia Eagles Boot Animation


----------



## erraz (Sep 10, 2011)

Die again zombie


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

can u have


----------



## mv1luv (Sep 10, 2011)

And then I...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2011)

Like a rookie


----------



## erraz (Sep 10, 2011)

Like a noob


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Like a mom


----------



## checkbox111 (Sep 10, 2011)

like a MILF


----------



## xHoLyx (Sep 10, 2011)

Bacon, Enough Said.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## jessesse (Sep 10, 2011)

No more and-then


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 10, 2011)

There were none

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

woolf clubs said:


> There were none
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Until there is one...

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

left for the-boss


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

of the secret

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2011)

society of reptilian


----------



## coder12 (Sep 10, 2011)

bananas who like


----------



## mrcd (Sep 10, 2011)

toot toot toor


----------



## erraz (Sep 10, 2011)

And woot wat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## coder12 (Sep 10, 2011)

zipzop zoopity boop


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2011)

The skinny woman...........


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Drinking fresh mango-juice

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Sep 10, 2011)

From a sippy-cup


----------



## erraz (Sep 11, 2011)

Time well wasted


----------



## exb0 (Sep 11, 2011)

erraz said:


> Time well wasted

Click to collapse



Touching small pens

Sent from my Sensation 4g using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Sep 11, 2011)

Cruising thru Outerspace


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

he encountered an


----------



## gobblenutz (Sep 11, 2011)

evil Kitten Mitten


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 11, 2011)

its soooooul train


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Fell black rain 

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)

woolf clubs said:


> Fell black rain
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Of coal and tar

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## corythug (Sep 11, 2011)

On the little 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

it says three

10101010


----------



## corythug (Sep 11, 2011)

I noticed that 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

good for you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

,the person who,


----------



## askpcguy (Sep 11, 2011)

Beat the heat

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ,the person who,

Click to collapse



posts last wins


----------



## askpcguy (Sep 11, 2011)

Not true man

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## nawlage (Sep 11, 2011)

Two can sam

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

but you should


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

do something about


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Whatever it is

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## nym-ph (Sep 11, 2011)

that is making,


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

me hungry like


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

the wolf, little


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 11, 2011)

Duran Duran, Bean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9I6QMyGiBU

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Duran Duran, Bean

Click to collapse



But of course


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 11, 2011)

behind a porch


----------



## seensters (Sep 11, 2011)

for myself because


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

Red Riding Hood


----------



## erraz (Sep 11, 2011)

Stole my cookies 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 11, 2011)

Fweep mewp funt

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

erraz said:


> Stole my cookies

Click to collapse



and gave them


----------



## erraz (Sep 11, 2011)

A nasty virus


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Called hcejaajvuppljxdwtfdhcfhbrsdybkj defhnigxfjhkvddagicx 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Which spread widely 

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

throughout XDA Land


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 11, 2011)

Makes everyone mad

Sent from my gt-I9003 with A.I. Type


----------



## erraz (Sep 11, 2011)

And very itchy


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 11, 2011)

And very horny

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2011)

and kinda twitchy


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Between the legs

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Sep 11, 2011)

Too much information


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 12, 2011)

hassle with bear


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 12, 2011)

In the shower

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 12, 2011)

Or in space


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

without a trace


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

never seen it


----------



## erraz (Sep 12, 2011)

Yet we have


----------



## moeahmad1995 (Sep 12, 2011)

In my bed

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool story bro.


----------



## corythug (Sep 12, 2011)

Fb speak allowed? 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

inb4 3 word


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

dies again like

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

that guy mike


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

said good mornin

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## GreggoryD502 (Sep 12, 2011)

and got his


----------



## erraz (Sep 12, 2011)

tacobell tacos crushed 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 12, 2011)

Boom boomda ba!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 12, 2011)

said the mafia

it's the soooooooouuuul train!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

forget about it


----------



## erraz (Sep 12, 2011)

Where's my Canoli


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Stuffed with olives

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> Where's my Canoli

Click to collapse




woolf clubs said:


> Stuffed with olives

Click to collapse




Olives in Cannoli ?


----------



## DeviateDefiant (Sep 12, 2011)

This caused the...


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 12, 2011)

Rapture!!! U dead!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

Narfle the Garthok !!


----------



## erraz (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone screamed and


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> Everyone screamed and

Click to collapse



ran into the ....


----------



## Aeneid (Sep 12, 2011)

Refrigerator, such that...


----------



## corythug (Sep 12, 2011)

The way it

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

used to be


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> used to be

Click to collapse



When I was ...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2011)

young and your


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> young and your

Click to collapse



phone had wires ....


----------



## Aeneid (Sep 12, 2011)

Been yellow. Now...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

Taco bell sucks

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Sep 13, 2011)

Unlike carls Jr


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 13, 2011)

erraz said:


> Unlike carls Jr

Click to collapse



stray cat meat.


----------



## infamousteeboy (Sep 13, 2011)

DJHollywood03 said:


> stray cat meat.

Click to collapse



Is called Manapua

Spectacles, Testicles, Wallet & Watch
Curse You Tiny Toilet!evO²·³·³ *ROOTED*
EVOlvedROM r3chargeD RLS 1ish
DiRtY POoNSeNSe 2.3.3-1
V6 SuperCharged like OMGee
Philadelphia Eagles Boot Animation


----------



## infamousteeboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Over in Hawaii


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 13, 2011)

Never gunna give...

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 13, 2011)

You up, never..

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Aeneid (Sep 13, 2011)

gonna let you


----------



## erraz (Sep 13, 2011)

Use my toilet


----------



## corythug (Sep 13, 2011)

To get loose 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## infamousteeboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Pizzaapu said:


> You up, never..
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No matter what

x2 your mama say 



giiiiiiirrrrlll ahahaha

Spectacles, Testicles, Wallet & Watch
Curse You Tiny Toilet!evO²·³·³ *ROOTED*
EVOlvedROM r3chargeD RLS 1ish
DiRtY POoNSeNSe 2.3.3-1
V6 SuperCharged like OMGee
Philadelphia Eagles Boot Animation


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 13, 2011)

Poop poop poop

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Sep 13, 2011)

Silverfish hand catch 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

the ball while


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Up too early

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2011)

redeem the inevitable


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

Balls of Male


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

banned for hating


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating

Click to collapse



are you replying on a wrong thread?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

nope, look at

it 3 words


----------



## mateusz.sobis (Sep 13, 2011)

windows is dying


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

WM rocks anytime


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

Android rocks moar

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> in your dreams

Click to collapse



in _my_ dreams


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 13, 2011)

I become a

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> in _my_ dreams

Click to collapse



^ This is awesome

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 13, 2011)

NO, YOU'RE AWESOME 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sure he is


----------



## erraz (Sep 13, 2011)

We're all awesome


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 13, 2011)

erraz said:


> We're all awesome

Click to collapse



In the bedroom


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2011)

microphones need headroom


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so confused


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea me too...

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## adrenalinemotion (Sep 14, 2011)

thread is epic


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 14, 2011)

How epic is-it

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

epicly freaking confusing


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

that is confusing


----------



## Addictedtothegreenguy (Sep 14, 2011)

Confusion is over

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

4 leaf clover


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

So 1b4l again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## channal1 (Sep 14, 2011)

3 posts left

you can guess my plan =]


good job.happy everyday please.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

channal1 said:


> 3 posts left
> 
> you can guess my plan =]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A noob again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

tries to hit-10


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

but gets.pwned

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

by us masters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

of ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel screwed

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

ur emo duh!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

but not sexy

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

like the me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

That was me 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## studacris (Sep 14, 2011)

If you're lost


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

then get out

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

and never return


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 14, 2011)

Until the day

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using XDA App


----------



## studacris (Sep 14, 2011)

You are found


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

studacris said:


> You are found

Click to collapse



tied and bound


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

by your mistress

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Trm, who likes

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

to whip sakai


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

to regulate nonsense


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

With husams head

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

on the table


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

a written fable


----------



## studacris (Sep 14, 2011)

Of legendary adventures


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

crossing oceans of


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

Blood and brains


----------



## bbily (Sep 14, 2011)

senseless story and


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

we've only begun


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

To make sense


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

of it all.


----------



## nym-ph (Sep 14, 2011)

Long story short,


----------



## studacris (Sep 14, 2011)

That's when I


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

Ruled the world


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Back the old

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

and the bold


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

once again before

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Sep 14, 2011)

The land of


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ot became alive

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 14, 2011)

erraz said:


> The land of

Click to collapse



before the android


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

DJHollywood03 said:


> before the android

Click to collapse




Why skip me?
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2011)

to my Lou  .........


----------



## studacris (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why skip me?
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Because, that's why


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2011)

tension is rising


----------



## infamousteeboy (Sep 15, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> tension is rising

Click to collapse



In bliss sub-forum lol

Spectacles, Testicles, Wallet & Watch
Curse You Tiny Toilet!
evO²·³·³ *ROOTED*
EVOlvedROM r3chargeD RLS 1ish
DiRtY POoNSeNSe 2.3.3-1
V6 SuperCharged like OMGee
Philadelphia Eagles Boot Animation


----------



## erraz (Sep 15, 2011)

Take a chillpill


----------



## studacris (Sep 15, 2011)

Smoke a bowl


----------



## erraz (Sep 15, 2011)

Puff puff pass


----------



## galaxys (Sep 15, 2011)

Startrek Starwars Stargate


----------



## zen8 (Sep 15, 2011)

jumped out of


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2011)

A window that

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Addictedtothegreenguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Led to another

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dark alley where.......


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

rapists wait for


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 15, 2011)

Women to pass

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

And then Batman..........


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 15, 2011)

Helped the rapists

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Elloco305 said:


> Helped the rapists
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



HAHA thats hard to imagine.


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> HAHA thats hard to imagine.

Click to collapse



It was a good one huh? LOL. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## decalex (Sep 15, 2011)

Need to unsubscribe... 

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## nawlage (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe ill bribe

Sent.


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you unsubscribe

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

just get out


----------



## corythug (Sep 15, 2011)

The effin way

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (Sep 15, 2011)

And huge tits

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



ate a cow............


----------



## zen8 (Sep 15, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ate a cow............

Click to collapse



shaped rock in


----------



## erraz (Sep 15, 2011)

Posting random words


----------



## eioous (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't forget, pull-out

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2011)

eioous said:


> Don't forget, pull-out

Click to collapse



3 word story


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 15, 2011)

In it's glory 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## erraz (Sep 15, 2011)

Cold blooded glory


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 16, 2011)

There once was

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 16, 2011)

A time when


----------



## Archer (Sep 16, 2011)

lol catz ruled


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

but got fooled


----------



## huggs (Sep 16, 2011)

by sneaky ninjas

Sent from Pyramid HD2 XDA app


----------



## hgoldner (Sep 16, 2011)

with golden daggers

Sent into the interwebs from my Droid Incredible using XDA Premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 16, 2011)

They stole from


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 16, 2011)

famous Mr. Ford


----------



## nawlage (Sep 16, 2011)

His umbilical cord

Sent.


----------



## blatadude (Sep 16, 2011)

snapped and he


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2011)

Had to pee

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

through a straw


----------



## erraz (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow just wow


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

what a thrill


----------



## erraz (Sep 16, 2011)

This thread is


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 16, 2011)

When there is

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

no one peeking


----------



## nawlage (Sep 16, 2011)

Credits ones end

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

brain salad surgery


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 16, 2011)

What what in

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

the heck is


----------



## erraz (Sep 16, 2011)

He talking about


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

Google Toolbar is


----------



## nawlage (Sep 16, 2011)

Perth orbed ponds

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

return to forever


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

alone and stallone


----------



## huggs (Sep 16, 2011)

beyond my comprehension


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2011)

not saying much


----------



## erraz (Sep 17, 2011)

Since we rule


----------



## studacris (Sep 17, 2011)

Our own minds


----------



## csmasn (Sep 17, 2011)

Police and 110mph!!!


----------



## J-Bird191512101 (Sep 17, 2011)

but not our


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2011)

innermost subconscious fears


----------



## galaxys (Sep 17, 2011)

Mars Mercury Venus


----------



## erraz (Sep 17, 2011)

Are three planets


----------



## waxworkz (Sep 17, 2011)

erraz said:


> Are three planets

Click to collapse



So is Uranus


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2011)

waxworkz said:


> So is Uranus

Click to collapse



You don 't say?


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't know

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 17, 2011)

I cant sleep : (

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 17, 2011)

because of her


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 17, 2011)

Crying and weeping

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 17, 2011)

After you slept

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## Addictedtothegreenguy (Sep 17, 2011)

I came and

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 17, 2011)

Washed my sheets 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 17, 2011)

because of her


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2011)

supreme odoriferous emanations


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 17, 2011)

But my internet

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Sep 17, 2011)

Is so slow


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 17, 2011)

speed of 4Tbps


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn you AOL 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 17, 2011)

and certain ISPs


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

The end is-near


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 17, 2011)

With completion of


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

near the end!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2011)

plasma driven star-ship


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

shoots nuclear bombs


----------



## erraz (Sep 17, 2011)

Pew pew pew


----------



## waxworkz (Sep 17, 2011)

erraz said:


> Pew pew pew

Click to collapse



Said the birdie


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2011)

to Tiger Woods


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

cuz he cheats


----------



## erraz (Sep 17, 2011)

He's a cheetah


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 17, 2011)

IM A BANANA!!!!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

no ur not


----------



## xaccers (Sep 17, 2011)

my old Granny


----------



## erraz (Sep 18, 2011)

Has many bunions


----------



## vtkc (Sep 18, 2011)

For the win

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 18, 2011)

Who's yo daddy?!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 18, 2011)

Big pimpin pro

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 18, 2011)

Pimp hand strong

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## askpcguy (Sep 18, 2011)

On the bus

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2011)

just ask Gus


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 18, 2011)

askpcguy said:


> On the bus
> 
> Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897

Click to collapse



The magic schoolbus?

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 18, 2011)

bluizzo said:


> The magic schoolbus?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



Nope, the airbus


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 18, 2011)

drpsyko said:


> Nope, the airbus

Click to collapse



=O speechless 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

bluizzo said:


> =O speechless
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



Not three words

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## erraz (Sep 18, 2011)

World shall end


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

When the three

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not three words
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Shock speech less

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

bluizzo said:


> Shock speech less
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



"That's incoherent speech."

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When the three
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



headed dog - Carberus


----------



## askpcguy (Sep 18, 2011)

Too much cake

Sent from my I897 using xda premium


----------



## ptrics (Sep 18, 2011)

for so small


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Banana. Pink Floyd

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Sep 18, 2011)

Ones topic isn't

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2011)

being coherently presented


----------



## erraz (Sep 18, 2011)

At the party


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

where we rule 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

and rock all


----------



## huggs (Sep 18, 2011)

Your socks off

Sent from my HTC Bliss using XDA App


----------



## Aztecbandit (Sep 18, 2011)

huggs said:


> Your socks off
> 
> Sent from my HTC Bliss using XDA App

Click to collapse



Whoa. HTC. Bliss. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Sep 18, 2011)

Mind equals blown


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

Remembering all the


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 18, 2011)

Things clown said


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 18, 2011)

Mexicab food gives

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 18, 2011)

Aztecbandit said:


> Whoa. HTC. Bliss.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope just Bliss ROM on my HD2 lol. Just haven't changed the tapatalk sig yet.
Sense 3.5 is pretty cool though
Oh yeah my three words:
         'me sting ring'


----------



## Aztecbandit (Sep 18, 2011)

huggs said:


> Nope just Bliss ROM on my HD2 lol. Just haven't changed the tapatalk sig yet.
> Sense 3.5 is pretty cool though
> Oh yeah my three words:
> 'me sting ring'

Click to collapse



Kept. With. game. +1

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Sep 18, 2011)

Heck who scrimp

(swype makes it easy to write random words. Just draw three random lines )
Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stuck such stuff

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2011)

translucent membrane samples


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

That you eat


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

scary new avatar


----------



## xaccers (Sep 18, 2011)

under your bed


----------



## kisnerct (Sep 18, 2011)

Dad _____'s me

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait i'm confused


----------



## xaccers (Sep 19, 2011)

said the dog


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

to the cow


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hat on his...

Sent from my unbrickable cappy *bam*


----------



## kisnerct (Sep 19, 2011)

Big thick veiny...

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Sep 19, 2011)

Milk holding udders


----------



## Mcds (Sep 19, 2011)

three words of


----------



## nawlage (Sep 19, 2011)

Chaperoned pelvic drum

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why use swype

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Sep 19, 2011)

Its my dad

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 19, 2011)

puking right there

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

relax he's ok


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 19, 2011)

broke webtop again!   

unlocked bootloader att. atrix.alien v4. faux v1.9 oc &at&t


----------



## nawlage (Sep 19, 2011)

Alaskan archbishop wisdom

Sent.


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Firetooth manhole risk


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 19, 2011)

Makes no scene

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Renderable within daylight


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

needs high luminescence


----------



## nawlage (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow smuts excite

Sent.


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Boob tube riot


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2011)

Throw back a

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

-n umbilical noose so


----------



## nawlage (Sep 19, 2011)

Loose it scoots

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

scoots it loose


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

he ate goose


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

and Liver Pâté


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 19, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> and Liver Pâté

Click to collapse



And ****ted on

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

whatever that is


----------



## erraz (Sep 19, 2011)

obviously it's dead

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

filled with fungus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

from your feet


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2011)

stanky stanky footsie's


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 19, 2011)

Who lost thegame 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

nobody, cuz it's-over


----------



## erraz (Sep 19, 2011)

I declare rematch!


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 19, 2011)

Eating monster hoes!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Sep 19, 2011)

in the shed


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 20, 2011)

Like a boss.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

oh ur back


----------



## jessesse (Sep 20, 2011)

From the depths


----------



## huggs (Sep 20, 2011)

of a binge


----------



## Mcds (Sep 20, 2011)

in some vehicle


----------



## galaxys (Sep 20, 2011)

Astronomical Objectsor Celestial


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's my hamburger ??


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 20, 2011)

and your pizza


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

clownie stole them


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2011)

chowed down big-time


----------



## jessesse (Sep 20, 2011)

Meanwhile back in


----------



## erraz (Sep 20, 2011)

The empty void


----------



## nawlage (Sep 20, 2011)

Dominos pizza noid

Sent.


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 20, 2011)

Where people only

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dream of Gordon-Freeman

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## exb0 (Sep 20, 2011)

Eating ice cream 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

While swinging crowbar

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## Whitellama (Sep 20, 2011)

and shooting things


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 20, 2011)

That are ugly

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2011)

and so fugly


----------



## nawlage (Sep 20, 2011)

Hes smugly snuggly

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Sep 20, 2011)

Smuggle him snugly

Sent.


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 20, 2011)

Slap him silly!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 20, 2011)

Wet his willy

Sent.


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Go hog wild

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## Muskito87 (Sep 20, 2011)

King pin Billy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sensation has arrived!!!!


----------



## nawlage (Sep 20, 2011)

Who will survive

Sent.


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 20, 2011)

Only the strong

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 20, 2011)

got an itch


----------



## erraz (Sep 20, 2011)

Play with dolls


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2011)

in idaho-falls


----------



## huggs (Sep 20, 2011)

when nature calls


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

the toilet flushes


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 20, 2011)

Like my career 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

like ma boss


----------



## erraz (Sep 20, 2011)

Our life story


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

yeyeyeye yeyeye hohohoho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeyeyeye yeyeye hohohoho

Click to collapse



your favourite song


----------



## shtreber (Sep 20, 2011)

Was hotel california

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

booring. pink floyd


----------



## kisnerct (Sep 20, 2011)

has boring music.

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

in your dreams


----------



## xaccers (Sep 20, 2011)

you can fly


----------



## -i7- (Sep 20, 2011)

high above the


----------



## erraz (Sep 20, 2011)

The big rainbow


----------



## xaccers (Sep 20, 2011)

shows the way


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2011)

on E Bay ...


----------



## exb0 (Sep 20, 2011)

And tow away 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Jun Hong (Sep 20, 2011)

Who owned S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Only HTC here


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 21, 2011)

Cm7 Motorola Atrix : )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Aaww man eeww 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 21, 2011)

guys who farted


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 21, 2011)

Out rainbow skittles!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2011)

belittle forum standards


----------



## galaxys (Sep 21, 2011)

Vocal Club Mix


----------



## shtreber (Sep 21, 2011)

Got me high

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 21, 2011)

High on math


----------



## exb0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Math is lame 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 21, 2011)

Unlike John Wayne

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 21, 2011)

Of chism fame

Sent.


----------



## Mcds (Sep 21, 2011)

weather to blame


----------



## supertony111 (Sep 21, 2011)

story is over.


----------



## shtreber (Sep 21, 2011)

But not yet


----------



## exb0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cause she's wet 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 21, 2011)

Epic fail man

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## BananaPhone69 (Sep 21, 2011)

Throwin'in my three


----------



## erraz (Sep 21, 2011)

Like a knife


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2011)

get a life


----------



## exb0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fly a kite 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fly away like

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Justin bieber's dignity 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, didn't he?

Sent.


----------



## shtreber (Sep 21, 2011)

No,didnt she? 

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Sep 21, 2011)

^^^good one sir


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 21, 2011)

erraz said:


> ^^^good one sir

Click to collapse



I cannot concur.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

I can command


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2011)

your in demand


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> your in demand

Click to collapse



you're not your!


----------



## studacris (Sep 21, 2011)

^^^^ grammar police officer


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Sep 21, 2011)

studacris said:


> ^^^^ grammar police officer

Click to collapse



He's got nothing. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

better to do


----------



## erraz (Sep 21, 2011)

Than live life


----------



## shtreber (Sep 21, 2011)

And spam xda

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## jessesse (Sep 22, 2011)

With 3 words


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

Uv gramer tirds

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

What was that?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

UV gamer turds 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

The other one?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're not your!

Click to collapse



Your in demand
Makes sense if
He modifies it
Just like so
Your in-demand
Grammar now fixed
Now makes sense
There's always more
Than one way
To adjust grammar
Besides how you
Prefer it as.
And with that
I leave you.
Like a boss.


----------



## Jades007 (Sep 22, 2011)

But my boss


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Attented a course 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL at that^^

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## jessesse (Sep 22, 2011)

42 extra words


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

And 1127 pages

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Feels like ages! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 22, 2011)

From the mages 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Trapped in cages 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

Mini mom wages

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Brought upon danger 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sensation rooted Sense3.5!!!


----------



## studacris (Sep 22, 2011)

^^^ Yup that's xda...


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

What's its age? 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

It's over 9.000

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just like Tarzan 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## studacris (Sep 22, 2011)

Swinging in trees


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

And eating bananas

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## prakashpn007 (Sep 22, 2011)

Searching for jane? 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

It will cost

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

you everything you


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

everything you everything

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2011)

anything but anything


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

c-c-c-c combo breaker


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

Wheew, almost monotonous

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 22, 2011)

You'll be unconscious 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am tired


----------



## shtreber (Sep 22, 2011)

I will sleep

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

For a-thousand years

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2011)

consumed many beers


----------



## nawlage (Sep 22, 2011)

Exhumed any fears

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Sep 22, 2011)

And any rainbows


----------



## shtreber (Sep 22, 2011)

Bright on sunshine

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 22, 2011)

bling bling bling


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 22, 2011)

Ling ling ling

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ding ding ding

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## erraz (Sep 22, 2011)

Ding a ling


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2011)

Johnny be good


----------



## askpcguy (Sep 23, 2011)

On thin ice

Sent from my I897 using xda premium


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Sep 23, 2011)

Alan is sexy

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (Sep 23, 2011)

In a thong


----------



## studacris (Sep 23, 2011)

Mmmm butt floss


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

AT WHAT COST?! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am lost

10sh!+z


----------



## mca1490 (Sep 23, 2011)

PURA VIDA maes ... xD


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2011)

At what cost !


----------



## erraz (Sep 23, 2011)

All of xda


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick of the haze.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Sep 23, 2011)

I hate singularity 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2011)

I love immortality


----------



## erraz (Sep 23, 2011)

^^What's your secret


----------



## studacris (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of milk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2011)

Space Junk Hitting


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 23, 2011)

Space jam dunking

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Space toilet pooping 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 23, 2011)

Toilet paper cleaning

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 23, 2011)

Paper toilet folding

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2011)

And crazy origami

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Better than Gandhi 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Mcds (Sep 23, 2011)

in girls panties


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Whispering join me 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## 3foxy1roxy7 (Sep 23, 2011)

On a yacht 

sent from a real life flashaholic!


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Throwing poison darts 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> Throwing poison darts

Click to collapse



studying ocean charts


----------



## utsmaster18 (Sep 23, 2011)

What she said

What's a signature?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2011)

requires much smarts


----------



## erraz (Sep 23, 2011)

If she's blonde


----------



## nawlage (Sep 23, 2011)

Under the pond

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

a radio clown 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 23, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> a radio clown
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Crying in depression 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## exb0 (Sep 23, 2011)

bangalorerohan said:


> Crying in depression
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app

Click to collapse



Started the oppression 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2011)

against cattle drives


----------



## huggs (Sep 23, 2011)

led by midgets

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## 3foxy1roxy7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wearing pink dresses 

sent from a real life flashaholic!


----------



## Elloco305 (Sep 23, 2011)

And matching heels

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 23, 2011)

Creamy white skin

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 23, 2011)

now pleeeeeaaadd forrr-meee
Sent.


----------



## largemansmay (Sep 23, 2011)

"I will not"


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 23, 2011)

You want to ; )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2011)

do you really?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## corythug (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah why not!? 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2011)

causes blood clot


----------



## erraz (Sep 24, 2011)

In the cow


----------



## Mcds (Sep 24, 2011)

on  a  hill


----------



## exb0 (Sep 24, 2011)

For a thrill 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 24, 2011)

Apply cosby sweater

Sent.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

safari is good


----------



## nawlage (Sep 24, 2011)

Compared to what?

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2011)

brain salad surgery


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2011)

who are you


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

your worst nightmare


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kill the cow!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Joel Chan (Sep 24, 2011)

To earn money

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

And prosper (lie)

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 24, 2011)

To buy weed 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

And smoke it

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## studacris (Sep 24, 2011)

In my bong


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2011)

he killed King-Kong


----------



## erraz (Sep 24, 2011)

Curse you Godzilla!!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2011)

Curb your enthusiasm


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 24, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Curb your enthusiasm

Click to collapse



The chinese threatened...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

the brown fox

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

jumps over the


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lazy dog. *quick

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Sep 25, 2011)

Ring of fire

Sent.


----------



## kevin2516 (Sep 25, 2011)

and ate icecream.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 25, 2011)

While whipping cream 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Sep 25, 2011)

Exhibit remedial outbreak

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## nawlage (Sep 25, 2011)

Greek fire telemetry

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I prefer pyrokinesis

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Old school gprs.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I simply hate

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Sep 25, 2011)

Grapenuts and popcorn

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

.But you lie


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2011)

crave apple pie


----------



## Mcds (Sep 25, 2011)

buy a dozen


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2011)

for your cousin


----------



## exb0 (Sep 25, 2011)

Till he's cussin'

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

crazy farting cow

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2011)

got that right !


----------



## nawlage (Sep 25, 2011)

Perez hilton or

Sent.


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2011)

what happened here?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Something quite fierce

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

said Mildred Pierce


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

someone died in


----------



## nawlage (Sep 26, 2011)

Perez hiltons booty

Sent.


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2011)

and God said...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Sep 26, 2011)

SATAN! SATAN! SATAN!

Sent.


----------



## shtreber (Sep 26, 2011)

Does not exists. 

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm an atheist 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm the extremist


----------



## kisnerct (Sep 26, 2011)

who nibbles on

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2011)

empty meth bags


----------



## jackpearce (Sep 26, 2011)

Stolen from mom

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

at the prom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

he was killed


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

by Mr. Bill................


----------



## studacris (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no, NOOOO


----------



## xaccers (Sep 26, 2011)

she cried as


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Windows crashed again 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

and much pain


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bloody trouble shooting 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

and much looting


----------



## erraz (Sep 27, 2011)

Charlie Sheens house

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2011)

While he roasts 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

Hawaiian wild boar


----------



## erraz (Sep 27, 2011)

Finger licking good


----------



## xaccers (Sep 27, 2011)

said the colonel


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

in his journal


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 27, 2011)

by pressing "J"


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 27, 2011)

Writes about her


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

and dates her


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

and mates her


----------



## erraz (Sep 28, 2011)

With the cow


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2011)

new species emerges


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

from my anus

Sent from my HTC Inspire 3G.


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

and into yours

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Uranus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

getting raped by


----------



## exb0 (Sep 28, 2011)

A retarded horse 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Course, of course.

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Sep 28, 2011)

Rhymes with soars


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 28, 2011)

with boars, bores


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Nords with swords

Sent.


----------



## Shinydude100 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bill gates scores


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Going Android BBQ!


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

With Daniel tosh

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 28, 2011)

While.smoking cannabis 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## MickyGix (Sep 28, 2011)

Upping my posts


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 28, 2011)

With trivial posts 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

that contains no

Sent from my HTC Inspire 3G.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

Significantly intelligent value.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, my name

Sent from my HTC Inspire 3G.


----------



## huggs (Sep 28, 2011)

is Slim Shady

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 28, 2011)

And I like

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

crippled old ladies 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 3G.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 28, 2011)

In torn bikinis 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## huggs (Sep 28, 2011)

she's a dude!


----------



## erraz (Sep 28, 2011)

That's just wrong


----------



## exb0 (Sep 28, 2011)

Like king Kong 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

Eating my dung

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Sep 28, 2011)

In a Prius 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

With baby jesus

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Listening to primus

Sent.


----------



## someone755 (Sep 28, 2011)

Then came Android


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Cohorts in cahoots

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Bio-bots with flutes

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Garage Mahal: Woot

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2011)

must be nice


----------



## erraz (Sep 28, 2011)

I want one


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

to kick you


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 28, 2011)

In the nuts

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Sep 28, 2011)

Is another baby
.
.
.



TravisBean said:


> must be nice

Click to collapse



(Garage Mahal is a band. They have an album called woot. It's pretty decent. Never knew about the thing you posted. Looks rad.)



Sent.


----------



## erraz (Sep 29, 2011)

More child support


----------



## huggs (Sep 29, 2011)

Ex's weed money


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Sep 29, 2011)

happily ever after.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Sep 29, 2011)

On Planet Neptune


----------



## nawlage (Sep 29, 2011)

An f-18 bro

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

u mad hoe?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2011)

me no hoe !


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

not you loco


----------



## MickyGix (Sep 29, 2011)

who then mofo


----------



## nawlage (Sep 29, 2011)

im guessing j-Lo

Sent.


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 29, 2011)

That's so low


----------



## huggs (Sep 29, 2011)

Like my dong ?

(Jk cause it dont even hang low when im sittin on the ground :-( ))

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## studacris (Sep 29, 2011)

Parenthetical phrases? cheater...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

aids will get


----------



## nawlage (Sep 29, 2011)

Got by aides

Sent.


----------



## oguo (Sep 29, 2011)

Makes you sad


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so glad


----------



## nawlage (Sep 29, 2011)

The cream failed

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2011)

nawlage said:


> The cream failed

Click to collapse



blatantly incorrect analysis


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> blatantly incorrect analysis

Click to collapse




Causing me paralysis 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll need psychoanalysis


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> I'll need psychoanalysis

Click to collapse



Drinking causes hallucinosis 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## Mcds (Sep 29, 2011)

get a pill


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 29, 2011)

Then sleep like


----------



## nawlage (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike 'situation' sorrentino
.
.
.


TravisBean said:


> blatantly incorrect analysis

Click to collapse



the link failed.
Not the actual
Cream it self


Sent.


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 29, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Mike 'situation' sorrentino
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Laugh out loud!!!!! 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 29, 2011)

So not funny.

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## erraz (Sep 29, 2011)

So very lame


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 29, 2011)

Who's to blame

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 29, 2011)

You're to blame  

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## erraz (Sep 30, 2011)

Always your fault


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

go to hell


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2011)

MJ's doctor guilty


----------



## erraz (Sep 30, 2011)

He killed mj?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

get over it


----------



## nishanty13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Or be killed

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 30, 2011)

By a skilled....

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2011)

stealthy Ninja assassin


----------



## nishanty13 (Sep 30, 2011)

From old stories

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2011)

in old days

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## E.Cadro (Sep 30, 2011)

Who has mastered

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

Call of duty

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## nawlage (Sep 30, 2011)

Big gorilla nostrils

Sent.


----------



## move_over (Sep 30, 2011)

no continuity here


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2011)

move over rover


----------



## nawlage (Sep 30, 2011)

Continuity's for fewls

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2011)

let Jimi takeover


----------



## nawlage (Sep 30, 2011)

With bob-dylans gramma

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Sep 30, 2011)

Gramma makes cookies


----------



## nawlage (Sep 30, 2011)

nawlage said:


> With bob-dylans gramma
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Is noel redding



Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 1, 2011)

Did I win?


Sent.


----------



## erraz (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulations you won!


----------



## corythug (Oct 1, 2011)

It's about time

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

you died again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2011)

and reincarnated as


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

An ugly cow

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## lolzas (Oct 1, 2011)

One there was..


----------



## nawlage (Oct 1, 2011)

Two there is

Sent.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 1, 2011)

three after that


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

,before I shouted

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xaccers (Oct 2, 2011)

from the rooftops


----------



## playonline53tms (Oct 2, 2011)

Through a microphone

Sent from my T959 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

"IT'S FRIDAY !!!!"

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xaccers (Oct 2, 2011)

but actually it


----------



## studacris (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> "IT'S FRIDAY !!!!"

Click to collapse



That's 2 words...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

studacris said:


> That's 2 words...

Click to collapse



It is Friday!
Better now ,nazi?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sujak84 (Oct 2, 2011)

Now, they can

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Oct 2, 2011)

sujak84 said:


> Now, they can
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using XDA App

Click to collapse



continue the story


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

About a man


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

Named Robert Horry

Sent.


----------



## nishanty13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Who was killed

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 2, 2011)

He ain't dead

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Definition of swag? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1283186 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

Self promotion ftw

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Oct 2, 2011)

A charity case? 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 2, 2011)

Justin Bieber!! DUHHHH

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 2, 2011)

More like pathetic


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

It was sarcasm

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

So, this guy

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

Mr. Robert Horry

Sent.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 2, 2011)

loves goats alot!!!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

Like delonte west

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just woke up
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 2, 2011)

love the celtics!   ; )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## jessesse (Oct 2, 2011)

Totally lame dude


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am hungry


----------



## melvinchng (Oct 2, 2011)

Because I was

Accidentally sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 2, 2011)

Jacking off to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Red Indian porn 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah baby, yeah

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



............................................


----------



## erraz (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone behave okay


----------



## nawlage (Oct 2, 2011)

Beehive pie slides

Sent.


----------



## corythug (Oct 3, 2011)

Down down down

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

in the sewers


----------



## xaccers (Oct 3, 2011)

lived Mr Hanky


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 3, 2011)

Who liked pie

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## XIII XIII (Oct 3, 2011)

Filled with lots


----------



## corythug (Oct 3, 2011)

Of those fantastic 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2011)

little Guatamalan children


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

Eating cloud 9 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## corythug (Oct 3, 2011)

Til stomaches exploded 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 3, 2011)

Into million pieces

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

While shouting CHEEESUSS! 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## nawlage (Oct 3, 2011)

Beehive pie slides

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2011)

Where's my hamburger ?


----------



## nawlage (Oct 3, 2011)

Wimpy has it

Sent.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 3, 2011)

he said noo?

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2011)

I has cheezburger.


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

In Soviet Russia 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

cats watch lolhumans


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2011)

rooting their toasters

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a pokemon

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a virgin :B 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a sturgeon


----------



## infamousteeboy (Oct 3, 2011)

TravisBean humps cows


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2011)

infamousteeboy said:


> TravisBean humps cows

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse


...................................................


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ...................................................

Click to collapse



Won't last long 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## erraz (Oct 4, 2011)

After we leave


----------



## exb0 (Oct 4, 2011)

To cypress' hill 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

I will win

Sent.


----------



## CadenH (Oct 4, 2011)

a bunch of


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 4, 2011)

candy flavoured popcorn


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

hot beef sundaes,

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

Jello and onions,

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

And even some

Sent.


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

pigs in space


----------



## erraz (Oct 4, 2011)

Zero gravity bacon


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

Pork is forsaken

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2011)

deliciously producing bacon


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2011)

is coming towards

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## noxary (Oct 4, 2011)

Stop the bacon.


----------



## erraz (Oct 4, 2011)

This is madness


----------



## nawlage (Oct 4, 2011)

No, this's bat-country

Sent.


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 5, 2011)

happy thanksgiving pilgrims


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2011)

said Mister Williams


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr Brian Williams?

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris Hansen disguised-as-Brian-Williams?

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr michael cera

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

Mrs. John cena?

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Oct 5, 2011)

Will crush you 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

in rotary processor

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

Of circuit city

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

But die now

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## exb0 (Oct 5, 2011)

In the grid 

Sent g.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2011)

OK, I'll bid


----------



## exb0 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bid your crib? 

Sent g.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

Then laugh again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

And eat my

Sent.


----------



## pele78 (Oct 5, 2011)

Horse manure slowly

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 5, 2011)

While flying away


----------



## huggs (Oct 5, 2011)

on a cloud


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## defnow (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh rick ross

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2011)

defnow said:


> Oh rick ross

Click to collapse



likes horseradish sauce


----------



## erraz (Oct 5, 2011)

With rotten milk


----------



## nawlage (Oct 5, 2011)

breath from felching

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2011)

one sick pervert


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 5, 2011)

Isn't the clown


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

but he raped


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 6, 2011)

the major spammer


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

thank-god I'm General


----------



## huggs (Oct 6, 2011)

This is my


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

Rotten milk breath

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey where's Steve?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## corythug (Oct 6, 2011)

Think he's dead

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## XIII XIII (Oct 6, 2011)

In a restroom

Sent from my PG06100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just outside the

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Oct 6, 2011)

The porta dump


----------



## shadow65781 (Oct 6, 2011)

Goodbye Steve Jobs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Khilbron (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## corythug (Oct 6, 2011)

Or be undead

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2011)

drop dead Fred


----------



## exb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

Eating chess pieces 

Sent g.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2011)

or Reese's Pieces


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

SATAN! SATAN! SATAN!

Sent.


----------



## exb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

The devil's minions! 

Sent g.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

And minced onions!

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

With tomato sauce

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

No, mammal sauce

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

And chilli too

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

red hot chilly


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

Pepper's are hot

Sent from somewhere, using something else


----------



## Pints13 (Oct 6, 2011)

but not spicy


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

Unlike the spaghetti

Sent from somewhere, using something else


----------



## huggs (Oct 6, 2011)

made by the

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

Little oompa loompa's

Sent from somewhere, using something else


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2011)

love eating Lumpia


----------



## exb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

Caused him hypothermia 

Sent g.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2011)

Deep Vein Thrombosis


----------



## exb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

With some osmosis 

Sent g.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

Photosynthesis phytoplankton phonetics

Sent.


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 6, 2011)

Travis Bean Filipino?

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Why? U jelly?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2011)

Jelly in Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

. Did you hear?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

About my cat

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Being slaughtered by

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

An African ninja

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 6, 2011)

and a-10 warthogs


Sent.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 6, 2011)

flew overhead with


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

quick replie buttons


----------



## erraz (Oct 6, 2011)

Spam spam spam


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Quick! a banhammer!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 6, 2011)

No no no!!!

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Get down before...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Oct 6, 2011)

He farts again


----------



## matthew33 (Oct 7, 2011)

then get up...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2011)

stanky stanky boy


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

Iron mike Tyson


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2011)

bites holyfield's ear


----------



## nawlage (Oct 7, 2011)

Then eats yourbaby

Sent.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

Like a hotpocket.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2011)

with Grey Poupon


----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2011)

and moth balls


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

He bites cows


----------



## silver_sakura (Oct 7, 2011)

and drink milk


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

Pre baked sausages

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 7, 2011)

On the floor

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

Having a seizure


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 7, 2011)

In a tree

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jumping like shell

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oww my tongue


----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2011)

is on fire


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 7, 2011)

Give me water

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

Or mountain dew


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 7, 2011)

But preferably water

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Or Chinese tea 

Sent g.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe tobasco sauce??

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 7, 2011)

No, mammal sauce.

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2011)

not the boss


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

You are fired


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 7, 2011)

Now get out

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

Of my restroom


----------



## GuestK00433 (Oct 7, 2011)

or i will........


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

when ifags enter


----------



## GuestK00433 (Oct 7, 2011)

that doesnt make sense...

i will kill


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 7, 2011)

Said the one

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 7, 2011)

With teddy bears


----------



## nawlage (Oct 7, 2011)

Crotchduster kicks ass.

Sent.


----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2011)

go in peace

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## xT4Z1N4TRx (Oct 7, 2011)

Your all pricks

Sent from my Desire Z running @ 2GHZ


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

yes, they/we are


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Of all time


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 8, 2011)

Complete sentences please. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 8, 2011)

Three word texts

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Follow the rules!


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

And rules are?


----------



## shahkam (Oct 8, 2011)

Failed thread obviously

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

Failure is in


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am confused

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

all of you


----------



## exb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Are epic failures.

Sent g.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Go to bed

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

better off dead


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> better off dead

Click to collapse



I said in

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My epileptic seizure

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Some awful words


----------



## huggs (Oct 8, 2011)

of unknown origin

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

that cannot be


----------



## ifalldownalot (Oct 8, 2011)

From this earth. 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Oct 8, 2011)

Git r dun

Sent.


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

whatever it means,


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Please speeka englsh

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's redneck english

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That makes sense

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

Again, what if


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 8, 2011)

Complete sentences where

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 8, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Git r dun
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Its terrble 'comedy'


Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

But you like it

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrapped in toilet

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

Paper with some

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

bubble gum flavored


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Bazooka zooka bubblegum


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

blown to smithereens


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A Double Kill 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

Kill Kill Bill


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Two birds one-rpg!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some-one end this

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

unless someone is


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

glutton for punishment


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 8, 2011)

Kill this girl

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CYANOGENMOD!


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

you met at


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 8, 2011)

Pop Art Store

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CYANOGENMOD!


----------



## huggs (Oct 8, 2011)

stealing from the


----------



## nawlage (Oct 8, 2011)

Pop tart whore

Sent.


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

with three breasts


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

festafotra said:


> with three breasts

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



.........................................................


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> .........................................................

Click to collapse



Dot dot dot...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

raunchy forums fugly.com


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Freaking xda noobs


----------



## nawlage (Oct 8, 2011)

Three breasts raunchy?
.
Maybe theyre boneless
.
Skinless chicken breasts
.
With only three
.
Words, one can
.
Create almost any
.
Context from any
.
Three word post.
.
Im just sayin'



Sent.


----------



## huggs (Oct 8, 2011)

story is ruined !!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

get used to-it


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

Cmon, dont panic

I got it:

The obese man...


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Took the browns


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2011)

said the mechanic


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

while messing with


----------



## erraz (Oct 8, 2011)

Weight loss pills


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 8, 2011)

And a cow

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Oct 9, 2011)

Win baby win!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Oct 9, 2011)

Rest in peace

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr. Al Davis

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Oct 9, 2011)

or rise again


----------



## galaxys (Oct 9, 2011)

Jefferson Starship Rocks


----------



## nawlage (Oct 9, 2011)

Airplane owned starship

Sent.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

which is wrong


----------



## huggs (Oct 9, 2011)

because everyone knows


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

deathstar rules everything


----------



## bigshow3949 (Oct 9, 2011)

make it happen


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just farted

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 9, 2011)

In my class


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2011)

there's a lass


----------



## nawlage (Oct 9, 2011)

-o around his

Sent.


----------



## davidjr621 (Oct 9, 2011)

neck that will...


----------



## nawlage (Oct 9, 2011)

Burn, baby burn

Sent.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

DOUBLE BURN BURN!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA MIUI


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

No comment here

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

Meanwhile, the obese


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

festafotra said:


> Meanwhile, the obese

Click to collapse



Eats waffle again

Belgian waffle. Yummmmm

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Flippy125 (Oct 9, 2011)

Then he dies

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium App


----------



## nawlage (Oct 9, 2011)

The end. Yay!

Sent.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

The brother comes!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA MIUI


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

and dies too =-O


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

they all die

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

The obese zombie...


----------



## bangalorerohan (Oct 9, 2011)

who is immortal


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

eats some brains


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

Make Waffle Brains!!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

That'll be $50

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

Excluding my tip.

Sent g.


----------



## BicolXpress (Oct 9, 2011)

Just the tip

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

Aussies don't tip

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

neither do malaysians


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't be racist

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 9, 2011)

cheap malaysian bastards

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

More brainwaffles anyone?


----------



## exb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

Too damn expensive 

Sent g.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

Might kill myself

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Oct 9, 2011)

kill someone else


----------



## likeurface (Oct 9, 2011)

More Mexican pizzas

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chines pizzas are-best

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

hello, anyone home?


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

Ya-Ah Mee Here!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

good, now gtfo!


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

Wtf r u...


----------



## erraz (Oct 9, 2011)

Ur worst nightmare 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

that is me


----------



## exb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

No its us 

Sent g.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 9, 2011)

Im-gonna kill u!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

challenge accepted, when?


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 9, 2011)

In ur dreams

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

This degenerates into


----------



## huggs (Oct 9, 2011)

the lowest form


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 9, 2011)

Of cheeses and

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

all sorts of


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yummy little treats

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 9, 2011)

silently mutating into


----------



## erraz (Oct 9, 2011)

A super mutant


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

ninja gigantic spiders


----------



## davidjr621 (Oct 9, 2011)

attack the people


----------



## waxworkz (Oct 9, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> attack the people

Click to collapse



Foster the People


----------



## likeurface (Oct 10, 2011)

With pumped-up kicks

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2011)

And crazy people

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## likeurface (Oct 10, 2011)

Who are bored

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

lacking sense of


----------



## erraz (Oct 10, 2011)

Taking a dump


----------



## ChriisM (Oct 10, 2011)

Smell my-finger said


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2011)

senseless unimaginative non-humour


----------



## mkropf (Oct 10, 2011)

What a joke 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 10, 2011)

Waste of life


----------



## Europa. (Oct 10, 2011)

what to do...

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------

go to sleep...


----------



## nawlage (Oct 10, 2011)

Manifesto, rethink Petersburg

Sent.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 10, 2011)

Waste of money...

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

It smells like


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 10, 2011)

A wet dog
Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

rottting in your


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2011)

skanky girlfriend's underwear


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

That's why I'd


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 10, 2011)

Put-in the drawer

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

your girlfriend and


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Oct 10, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## exb0 (Oct 10, 2011)

in a camp

10char


----------



## erraz (Oct 10, 2011)

Full of clowns


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 10, 2011)

He started to

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 10, 2011)

Be very very ......

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

Concious about gaining


----------



## festafotra (Oct 10, 2011)

I mean losing...


----------



## elvisr77 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very wet dream


----------



## glanzamike (Oct 10, 2011)

Eating bacon

Sent from my BLADE using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2011)

glanzamike said:


> Eating bacon

Click to collapse



3 Word Story


----------



## erraz (Oct 11, 2011)

Just got boring


----------



## festafotra (Oct 11, 2011)

except for the


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Part when i

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 11, 2011)

**** the bed

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 11, 2011)

W--T--F

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 11, 2011)

No, it's stb. 

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha ha ha

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 11, 2011)

Said dora explorer

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 11, 2011)

after sniffing the


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2011)

erraz said:


> Said dora explorer

Click to collapse



turned into informer


----------



## erraz (Oct 11, 2011)

For the unicorns

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 11, 2011)

And the monkey

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## huggs (Oct 11, 2011)

was spreading the


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 11, 2011)

News-about Steve Jobs

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## Silppa (Oct 11, 2011)

where's my car?


----------



## erraz (Oct 11, 2011)

In the abyss

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## elvisr77 (Oct 11, 2011)

With Steve Jobs


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Who kills threads

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## festafotra (Oct 11, 2011)

even after his


----------



## erraz (Oct 11, 2011)

Obviously fake death


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2011)

conspiracy theories prevail


----------



## kisnerct (Oct 11, 2011)

Delicious hot dog


----------



## festafotra (Oct 12, 2011)

for just only


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

Half your soul


----------



## mkropf (Oct 12, 2011)

This is nonsense 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## mkropf (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought this 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## mkropf (Oct 12, 2011)

Was supposed to 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## mkropf (Oct 12, 2011)

Was supposed to 
Be a three 
Word story lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 12, 2011)

You are fired!

From my fist to your face, enjoy.


----------



## mkropf (Oct 12, 2011)

A storms acomin

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> Half your soul

Click to collapse



for a troll


----------



## megacoolrock (Oct 12, 2011)

Monkey coverd llamas........

Sent from my revolver!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

Deep Vein Thrombosis............


----------



## kisnerct (Oct 12, 2011)

in my boner

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

kisnerct said:


> in my boner

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Keep it clean


----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2011)

like a pro?


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 12, 2011)

Like a bro!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2011)

come at me


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Like a ho

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

Like mature people


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 12, 2011)

Which we aren't 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

Obvious-freaking-ly


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 12, 2011)

followers of none ; )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

in your head


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 12, 2011)

In your bed

Sent from my IDEOS X5 using xda premium


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 12, 2011)

watching you sleep ; )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 12, 2011)

Where SassiBob yall?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2011)

want to see?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nawlage (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> In your bed
> 
> Sent from my IDEOS X5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, the ****?


Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Y u jelly?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 12, 2011)

U mad brah?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

To include everyone


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

in his plan


----------



## nawlage (Oct 12, 2011)

atomixxx said:


> in his plan

Click to collapse



about ancient astronauts

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

'Til the sandman...........


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

which were old


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

said old man


----------



## festafotra (Oct 12, 2011)

and then died.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

Say your prayers


----------



## festafotra (Oct 12, 2011)

backwards three times


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice.......


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## ikkuh007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Smelts like cow


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

Nameless here forevermore


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 12, 2011)

"THIS IS MADNESS!"™

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

You mad Breh?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

what's a breh?


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> You mad Breh?

Click to collapse



Why why why

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's a breh?

Click to collapse



Breh means bro


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 12, 2011)

bro means brother

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

tell me why


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 12, 2011)

U-do the-bettles hair!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> Breh means bro

Click to collapse



brah not breh


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 12, 2011)

blah blah blah


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> brah not breh

Click to collapse



Ahh my bad


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

distinctly I remember........


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Oct 12, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> distinctly I remember........

Click to collapse



That you would not be able to stop this story even if I used more than three words. 

This post's invisible


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> distinctly I remember........

Click to collapse



I'm part leprechaun


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Oct 12, 2011)

erraz said:


> I'm part leprechaun

Click to collapse



Haha 4 words!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

nope totally 3


----------



## festafotra (Oct 12, 2011)

The fat leprechaun...


----------



## erraz (Oct 12, 2011)

ssojyeti2 said:


> Haha 4 words!

Click to collapse



Are you dyslexic?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2011)

Nameless here forevermore


----------



## erraz (Oct 13, 2011)

You depressed brah?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2011)

Life's a beach


----------



## laneyofdeath (Oct 13, 2011)

Gears of War!


----------



## mkropf (Oct 13, 2011)

Not even interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Oct 13, 2011)

Naked Alien Babe


----------



## erraz (Oct 13, 2011)

Putting on clothes


----------



## kneedalz (Oct 13, 2011)

with one hand...


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 13, 2011)

For 3 seconds!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

think about what


----------



## xiajing10000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Good idea like continue to work


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 13, 2011)

three words only;

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> think about what

Click to collapse



could have been


----------



## muzzy526 (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ you back there


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 13, 2011)

By the way.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0 FINAL


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2011)

and nothing more


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> To **** around

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



..........................................


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ..........................................

Click to collapse



Will it last? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 13, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ..........................................

Click to collapse



Awkward weird wherrr?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

what is love?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2011)

not this thread


----------



## erraz (Oct 13, 2011)

This threads dysfunctional


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what is love?

Click to collapse



Kiss develop diehard-together?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

no, wrong lyrics


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2011)

The Raven Nevermore


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

no, actually haddaway


----------



## erraz (Oct 13, 2011)

You're all fired!


----------



## wai10691 (Oct 14, 2011)

gimme a chance

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 14, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> gimme a chance
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You don't understand

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2011)

my head hurts


----------



## Michael3214 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bricked my Inspire

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2011)

Chat or story ?


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

We must choose!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2011)

we will lose


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone go home


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

We just lost


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 14, 2011)

God damn it!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2011)

theres no hope


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 14, 2011)

Where are we-now?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

At the starting-line


----------



## festafotra (Oct 14, 2011)

and ready to


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jump the gun

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

lose the game


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 14, 2011)

a fart cannon

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 14, 2011)

pointig directly to


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 14, 2011)

Your face and

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2011)

smell your brain


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

If you dare


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

to come at-me


----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2011)

With a new

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

Pair of guts


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2011)

driving me nuts


----------



## Theonew (Oct 14, 2011)

building up huts


----------



## george1234567890 (Oct 14, 2011)

And being a

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 14, 2011)

Dictator from Pluto


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 14, 2011)

erraz said:


> Dictator from Pluto

Click to collapse



appointed our president

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

El Señor Presidente


----------



## erraz (Oct 15, 2011)

Quiere taco bell


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to...............


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2011)

gnash my teeth


----------



## erraz (Oct 15, 2011)

With a dictionary


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 15, 2011)

No, a pictionary.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## galaxys (Oct 15, 2011)

Draconid Meteor Shower


----------



## festafotra (Oct 15, 2011)

gimme strength to


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

look in mirror


----------



## cccy (Oct 15, 2011)

and saw a...


----------



## erraz (Oct 15, 2011)

Two headed cow


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 15, 2011)

With an iPhone 4 Steve

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA CM7.1.0.1 Nightlies


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 15, 2011)

which smelt diarrhoea


----------



## festafotra (Oct 15, 2011)

not suitable for


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 15, 2011)

The general public

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2011)

to consume daily


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

while playing ukulele


----------



## Theonew (Oct 15, 2011)

mod in Minecraft


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 15, 2011)

Is a bad-game

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 15, 2011)

Each their own


----------



## festafotra (Oct 15, 2011)

head cut off


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

brain salad surgery


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Eaten by zombies

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## studacris (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone say BBBRRRRAAAAAIIIIINNNNSSS???


----------



## pastalero (Oct 16, 2011)

Bingo night got a liile wild


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Oct 16, 2011)

Obsequiously mellifluous suppositions


----------



## nawlage (Oct 16, 2011)

No, not that.

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2011)

melancholy burden bore


----------



## Etrick (Oct 16, 2011)

From wence it

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 16, 2011)

With a dinosaur


----------



## nawlage (Oct 16, 2011)

Schmitt chariot rhino

Sent.


----------



## Theonew (Oct 16, 2011)

doesn't make sense


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2011)

Theonew said:


> doesn't make sense

Click to collapse



so what's new ?


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 16, 2011)

The-ultimatium generation has

Sent from my Nexus One using Oxygen v2.3.1


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lost it's way

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 16, 2011)

in the maelstrom


----------



## erraz (Oct 16, 2011)

That hit yesterday


----------



## nawlage (Oct 16, 2011)

Burnish molest repeat

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

Including pure nonsense 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2011)

manifestations in subconscious


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cow farting beans 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 16, 2011)

Can be eaten-by

Sent from my Nexus One using Oxygen v2.3.1


----------



## festafotra (Oct 16, 2011)

cow-farting experts and


----------



## RKlenka (Oct 16, 2011)

soon it began


----------



## erraz (Oct 16, 2011)

To rain gummy-bears


----------



## festafotra (Oct 16, 2011)

all over the


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gummy encrusted volcano

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## zman519 (Oct 16, 2011)

Zombie Bears eatting

Sent from the Drivers Seat of my Suby txting and Driving doing 100MPH+ in a school zone! Ha.


----------



## festafotra (Oct 16, 2011)

rotten killer penguins


----------



## erraz (Oct 17, 2011)

Fighting for their


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 17, 2011)

daily methadrone fix...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

in your head


----------



## nawlage (Oct 17, 2011)

Za-ambay za-ambay za-amby-ay-ay-ay-oh-oh-oh 

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you delusional

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Oct 17, 2011)

daily basis? Or...


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 17, 2011)

Killing angry birds?

Sent from my Nexus One using Oxygen v2.3.1


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2011)

The raven nevermore


----------



## erraz (Oct 17, 2011)

Needs a raincoat


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 17, 2011)

To protect himself

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 17, 2011)

From acid farts


----------



## Wouter_K (Oct 17, 2011)

falling down from


----------



## festafotra (Oct 17, 2011)

ethanol murky clouds


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 17, 2011)

Which-is smelt like

Sent from my Nexus One using Oxygen v2.3.1


----------



## SlynEvo (Oct 17, 2011)

something horrible from


----------



## festafotra (Oct 17, 2011)

the creepiest pestilent


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2011)

twenty-thousand leagues beneath


----------



## zman519 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sea of blood

Sent from the Drivers Seat of my Suby txting and Driving doing 100MPH+ in a school zone! Ha.


----------



## erraz (Oct 17, 2011)

That tastes like


----------



## festafotra (Oct 17, 2011)

if you had


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 18, 2011)

A brain fart

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## nawlage (Oct 18, 2011)

On a sharktopussy

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2011)

Nameless here forevermore


----------



## erraz (Oct 18, 2011)

Said the emo


----------



## decalex (Oct 18, 2011)

Rolling his eyes

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## nawlage (Oct 18, 2011)

Cutting his wind

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 18, 2011)

With a snail

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## silver_sakura (Oct 18, 2011)

and spongebob come


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

took me alive


----------



## festafotra (Oct 18, 2011)

and ate my


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 18, 2011)

Crab Patty. Mmmm.....

~ I'm a fungi


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 18, 2011)

Who loves Karate 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## collller (Oct 18, 2011)

Jump Kick Punch!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2011)

a Hawaiian punch


----------



## nawlage (Oct 18, 2011)

Kick start virtue

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Oct 18, 2011)

Make some sense


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't do-it

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 18, 2011)

Becuz im too

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 18, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> Becuz im too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



High on pills

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 18, 2011)

With girlfriend's friend-to

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a teaparty


----------



## festafotra (Oct 18, 2011)

with Barbie, Ken,


----------



## erraz (Oct 18, 2011)

Buzz and woody


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

Keep thread alive

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## likeurface (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting everything done

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

Except getting laid


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Oct 19, 2011)

don't wanna study

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## huggs (Oct 19, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## nawlage (Oct 19, 2011)

Make some originality

Sent.


----------



## huggs (Oct 19, 2011)

Make some originality


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2011)

use your head


----------



## nawlage (Oct 19, 2011)

For a flying-headbutt

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinking caps on

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

I lost mine


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Oct 19, 2011)

Grand daddy purp

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Shinydude100 (Oct 19, 2011)

Epic GB-Source Released.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Oct 19, 2011)

erraz said:


> I lost mine

Click to collapse



I can share


Sent.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 19, 2011)

Who wants IceCream?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## exb0 (Oct 19, 2011)

Gingerbread is old.

Sent g.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

are you afraid


----------



## studacris (Oct 19, 2011)

Of the dark?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

studacris said:


> Of the dark?

Click to collapse



no, are you?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2011)

The Raven nevermore


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> The Raven nevermore

Click to collapse



i forgot what


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

Life is about


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

drugs and rock'n'roll


----------



## nawlage (Oct 19, 2011)

37word recycling bin

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't recycle


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2011)

but I bicycle


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

On my tricycle 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 19, 2011)

On my unicycle


----------



## blackbearblanc (Oct 19, 2011)

****. This. **** 

....... 
Android blog: blackbearblanc.dk


----------



## huggs (Oct 20, 2011)

with no seat


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 20, 2011)

to do your


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 20, 2011)

f**king head in

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Oct 20, 2011)

With a sharpie

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## erraz (Oct 20, 2011)

Because it's permanent


----------



## Optimus-Prime (Oct 20, 2011)

or is it??????


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

yes it is

10xhar


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 20, 2011)

I like monkeys

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 20, 2011)

monkey butt lovin

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2011)

please, just lobster


----------



## erraz (Oct 20, 2011)

O k mobster


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pen in his

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 20, 2011)

Ⓣⓞⓤⓒⓗ   ⓢⓒⓡⓔⓔⓝ   ⓓⓔⓥⓘⓒⓔ


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

not multi-touch crap


----------



## erraz (Oct 21, 2011)

That's taking over


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2011)

sunny side up


----------



## erraz (Oct 21, 2011)

Now I'm hungry


----------



## WMC77 (Oct 21, 2011)

and craving a


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2011)

Foot long sub

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 21, 2011)

From John Holmes

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2011)

nawlage said:


> From John Holmes
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



what a perv


----------



## nawlage (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot

Sent.


----------



## MasterHenky (Oct 21, 2011)

for this awesome


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)

big pile of


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2011)

Steaming brown Pooh 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 21, 2011)

Filled with honey

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2011)

topped with sprinkles


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2011)

With-a cherry on-top

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2011)

5 word nonsense


----------



## hackenhack (Oct 21, 2011)

smells like inscents


----------



## erraz (Oct 21, 2011)

And baby powder


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like turtles

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 21, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> I like turtles
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



With big shells

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

with nut shells


----------



## erraz (Oct 22, 2011)

Speaking about turtles


----------



## nwmuc (Oct 22, 2011)

with some really


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2011)

big bushy tails

Sent from phone


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 22, 2011)

And huge genitalia

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Enraged21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Because I like

Shifted from my EVO.


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Oct 22, 2011)

Sucking black dicks(yes IM so immature)

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

While sniffing cocaine 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha

Sent.


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Oct 22, 2011)

Said the sailor

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

To the jailer

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

Aaaand cut! Congrats

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

you are the


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 22, 2011)

Winner of Most-idiot-adward-2011

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse



Seems like you
guys missed this  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't even
Know how to
Read that post

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> Winner of Most-idiot-adward-2011

Click to collapse




3 word story


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> 3 word story

Click to collapse



l o l



10chars


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry for confussion...

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 22, 2011)

About your life 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> 3 word story

Click to collapse



Practice wutcha preach.
that's two words.
And a number.


Sent.


----------



## fatrix1 (Oct 22, 2011)

To see chucky

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## cangri87 (Oct 22, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2011)

Follow me on


----------



## erraz (Oct 23, 2011)

The space shuttle


----------



## nawlage (Oct 23, 2011)

after the prom

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Practice *wutcha* preach.
> that's two words.
> And a number.

Click to collapse



word not found

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




nawlage said:


> Practice 1, wutcha 0, preach 2.
> that's 3, two 4, words 5,
> And 6, a 7, number 8.

Click to collapse



That's eight words


----------



## erraz (Oct 23, 2011)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## nawlage (Oct 23, 2011)

Your post had 39



Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 23, 2011)

Including the quotes

Sent.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 23, 2011)

So I lose

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2011)

not very knowledgeable


----------



## galaxys (Oct 23, 2011)

Albert Einstein physicist


----------



## erraz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is very dumb


----------



## nawlage (Oct 23, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> not very knowledgeable

Click to collapse



Yeah sad huh



Sent.


----------



## nickyg008 (Oct 23, 2011)

But don't worry

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 23, 2011)

The dinosaur is

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC77 (Oct 23, 2011)

Be happy mon!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

is not here


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ha ha ha
Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

jajaja actually, keep


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Yeah sad huh

Click to collapse



Johnny Wadd Brain


----------



## erraz (Oct 23, 2011)

Who that be


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 23, 2011)

The next American

Sent from My Nexus One using CM 7.1.0.1 Nightlies #230


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

who did something


----------



## Enraged21 (Oct 24, 2011)

About the economy

Shifted from my EVO.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 24, 2011)

and the food


----------



## Kanibull (Oct 24, 2011)

But he failed 

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 24, 2011)

As was expected

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Oct 24, 2011)

we all failed


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 24, 2011)

Another, Fat man


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

beguiled by inappropriate


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 24, 2011)

Actions from Government


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

officials, pretending to


----------



## nawlage (Oct 24, 2011)

Be too sexy

Sent.


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

For his shirt.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

and his undies


----------



## exb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dressed as Gandhi 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 24, 2011)

No barrack obama

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

you mean Brock


----------



## exb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Brock the Jock 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

traveled to Bangkok,


----------



## Enraged21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Where he got

Shifted from my EVO.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

a luxurious yacht


----------



## exb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

while eating tofu


----------



## erraz (Oct 24, 2011)

And baby kittens


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

erraz said:


> And baby kittens

Click to collapse



And baby kittens ???


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

With soy sauce.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 24, 2011)

Finger licking good


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

so often misunderstood


----------



## Theonew (Oct 24, 2011)

but you should


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep in mind

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 24, 2011)

We're only robot's


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

So back off

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 24, 2011)

To the scene

Sent from My Nexus One using CM 7.1.0.1 Nightlies #230


----------



## erraz (Oct 24, 2011)

Where it ended


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

And then say

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## paul96 (Oct 24, 2011)

i hate u..........


----------



## erraz (Oct 24, 2011)

And your unicorn


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

Who likes porn

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

in a dorm .....


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 24, 2011)

Feeling very forlorn 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bruflot (Oct 24, 2011)

Spectredroid said:


> Feeling very forlorn
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sworn she

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

tastes like chicken


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Ready for pickens

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2011)

wrote Charles Dickens


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 25, 2011)

Because he's flicking


----------



## erraz (Oct 25, 2011)

A long contract


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

in his car


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

an electric bar


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

To remove hair

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 25, 2011)

From his scrotum

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 25, 2011)

That's just nasty


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel gassy


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, very smooth

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

so very smooth


----------



## Theonew (Oct 25, 2011)

like HTC Sense


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

with better battery


----------



## exb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

Covered in pee 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Like R Kelly's

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mamma to be


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

desolate, yet enchanted


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Like a cat

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ready to pounce

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Using its claws

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Oct 25, 2011)

Five Thousand Posts!


----------



## erraz (Oct 25, 2011)

Good for you


----------



## Justice8908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Shouted the frog

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Oct 25, 2011)

Before being kissed


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

And then transformed 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Oct 25, 2011)

Battle... Field... Three? 

at&tSGS2.


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, its out?

Sent from My Nexus One using CM 7.1.0.1 Nightlies #230


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn you Americans

Sent from my Huawei u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

But it sucks 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bruflot (Oct 25, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> But it sucks
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



You misspelled "awesome"!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

Prefer BF:BC2 more


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

when I come


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2011)

To your room

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

and reign doom


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I heard BOOM


----------



## bruflot (Oct 25, 2011)

Bruflot has shot


----------



## bruflot (Oct 25, 2011)

All the BF3


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I heard BOOM

Click to collapse



A F16 overhead


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

steady, aim, chicken-out


----------



## studacris (Oct 25, 2011)

^ shotgun face Kurt


----------



## agent205 (Oct 25, 2011)

with some mayonaise


----------



## Flippy125 (Oct 25, 2011)

agent205 said:


> with some mayonaise

Click to collapse



On my grenades

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Oct 25, 2011)

which i ate


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

because I hate


----------



## exb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

fishy fish cakes


----------



## huggs (Oct 25, 2011)

my girl makes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

catburger while sitting


----------



## agent205 (Oct 25, 2011)

the police's head


----------



## justthefacts (Oct 25, 2011)

without having to


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

write erroneous gibberish


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> write erroneous gibberish

Click to collapse



but instead shove


----------



## Theonew (Oct 25, 2011)

dirt inside of


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

your shoes because


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> your shoes because

Click to collapse



It feels like


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

the smell of


----------



## Elloco305 (Oct 25, 2011)

Slimey dead fish

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Mixed with love

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

And some eel

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

cereal with meat


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

can't be beat


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Senseless, despite having

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisdolman22 (Oct 25, 2011)

high levels of


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Machismo, even though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spectredroid said:


> Machismo, even though
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that doesn't work


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 25, 2011)

To improve anything 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

the cake is


----------



## erraz (Oct 25, 2011)

In another world


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

but still a-lie


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2011)

with pumpkin pie


----------



## Theonew (Oct 25, 2011)

from the sky


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 26, 2011)

Came the valkyrie...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Oct 26, 2011)

with some taxi


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 26, 2011)

driving away from


----------



## agent205 (Oct 26, 2011)

a tyranosaurus rex


----------



## nawlage (Oct 26, 2011)

Having brontosaurus sex

Sent.


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 26, 2011)

while at FedEx


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 26, 2011)

shipping next day


----------



## nawlage (Oct 26, 2011)

what can brown

Sent.


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 26, 2011)

Do to you.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2011)

voodoo that you


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 26, 2011)

Do so well.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## nawlage (Oct 26, 2011)

Wally, that's swell.

Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2011)

condescension is unbecoming


----------



## erraz (Oct 26, 2011)

Science hurts brain


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2011)

please don't strain


----------



## pk1980 (Oct 26, 2011)

Enjoy the train


----------



## Shinydude100 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2011)

The Crazy Train


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2011)

This one's better

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&v=JmvCpR45LKA&gl=AU

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 26, 2011)

But who cares


----------



## nk7 (Oct 26, 2011)

son of a..


Sent from my...you know what.... It's just sent!


----------



## agent205 (Oct 26, 2011)

nk7 said:


> son of a..
> 
> 
> Sent from my...you know what.... It's just sent!

Click to collapse



coconut biscuit eater


----------



## nawlage (Oct 26, 2011)

victim of gynecology

Sent.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

gunshot, police line


----------



## huggs (Oct 26, 2011)

the streets of


----------



## erraz (Oct 26, 2011)

Yellow brick road


----------



## a1exander (Oct 26, 2011)

was very, very


----------



## erraz (Oct 26, 2011)

Filled with hippies


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

that are fat


----------



## slinkyslinky (Oct 26, 2011)

and want to


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 26, 2011)

eat some pudding

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

crawler9 said:


> eat some pudding
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



then went trolling


----------



## erraz (Oct 26, 2011)

Around the universe


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

like a rolling


----------



## huggs (Oct 26, 2011)

wheel of cheese

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 26, 2011)

Down mount Rushmore


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 27, 2011)

at turtle speed

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2011)

golly, yes indeed


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so fat

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 27, 2011)

Stole my gun

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dante440 (Oct 27, 2011)

that my mama


----------



## agent205 (Oct 27, 2011)

ate yesterday morning


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 27, 2011)

After her exam

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ice cream sandwich!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2011)

beef and cabbage


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2011)

gross me out


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

Like your mum

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 27, 2011)

At the Superbowl


----------



## agent205 (Oct 27, 2011)

[EDIT] number three toilet


----------



## nawlage (Oct 27, 2011)

agent205 said:


> number 3 toilet

Click to collapse



That's two words


Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

nawlage said:


> That's two words
> 
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Lol lol lol

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 27, 2011)

Mean while ...Batman...


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

sacredash said:


> was alone with...

Click to collapse



Cat-woman and robin

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 27, 2011)

then hulk comes


----------



## DaXmax (Oct 27, 2011)

Greeeennnnn giantic body

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2011)

to anyone who

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## kl1k (Oct 27, 2011)

would like to


----------



## nawlage (Oct 27, 2011)

Wax dat ass

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Wax dat ass
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Dat sexy ass

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

Go to mexico

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cap'n Jack sparrow

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

the g4y pirate


----------



## agent205 (Oct 27, 2011)

then he said


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where's the rum

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 27, 2011)

you ploughin bum

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where's my thumb

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2011)

Back to spam!

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## nawlage (Oct 27, 2011)

Spam his back!

Sent.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah! Im back 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2011)

No your not

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here i am..

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

rock you like


----------



## erraz (Oct 27, 2011)

A hurricane


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

That's two words

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

thx captain obvious


----------



## erraz (Oct 27, 2011)

For your wonderful


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Oct 28, 2011)

Big black ****

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha ha ha

Sent.


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 28, 2011)

Said the joker

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Oct 28, 2011)

At the Halloween


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

With ghostface too

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 28, 2011)

and some balloons


----------



## erraz (Oct 28, 2011)

Filled with farts


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2011)

erraz said:


> Filled with farts

Click to collapse



your age is ??


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

old enough to

Sent.


----------



## agent205 (Oct 28, 2011)

go to brothel


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

agent205 said:


> go to brothel

Click to collapse



Where is it??

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ask the president


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 28, 2011)

to loan you


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

A bailout package

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

Of $20 ok

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 28, 2011)

That will solve

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Of $20 ok
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's two words


Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry about that

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

Apologize to travisbean

Sent.


----------



## zman519 (Oct 28, 2011)

From deep down

Sent from the Drivers Seat of my Suby txting and Driving doing 100MPH+ in a school zone! Ha.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

Inside yer butthole

Sent.


----------



## zman519 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lies the gas

Sent from the Drivers Seat of my Suby txting and Driving doing 100MPH+ in a school zone! Ha.


----------



## agent205 (Oct 28, 2011)

that kill everyone


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 28, 2011)

Or even monica

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

whiteline_ni said:


> Or even monica
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who is she

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

my key pal


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

From Russia or.....

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

In Soviet Russia 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

Vodka kills you

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 28, 2011)

Slowly and painfully


----------



## nawlage (Oct 28, 2011)

Just like everything

Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2011)

Made in japan

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 28, 2011)

especialy the hentais


----------



## erraz (Oct 28, 2011)

And the cars


----------



## luxstar (Oct 28, 2011)

and nice bikes


----------



## erraz (Oct 28, 2011)

That we like


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 28, 2011)

To ride fast

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Pizzaapu (Oct 28, 2011)

Down the interstate 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 29, 2011)

Evading the law

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Oct 29, 2011)

To our death 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

While Freddy krueger

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## eioous (Oct 29, 2011)

Face like dog

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## zman519 (Oct 29, 2011)

Biting your ass

Sent from the Drivers Seat of my Suby txting and Driving doing 100MPH+ in a school zone! Ha.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

Between the cheeks

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2011)

campy yet unimaginative


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 29, 2011)

Soggy biscuit poetry 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm over this

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2011)

profound and fundamental


----------



## galaxys (Oct 29, 2011)

Milky Way Galaxies


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

Way of life

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2011)

Maison Looi said:


> Embracing new ideas. (Post 3 of 10)

Click to collapse



another makes four


----------



## erraz (Oct 29, 2011)

Hole in one


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

erraz said:


> Hole in one

Click to collapse



Or maybe three

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 29, 2011)

Three penetrated holes

Sent.


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 29, 2011)

Can be painfull

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Three penetrated holes
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



You dirty b**tard 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Oct 29, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> You dirty b**tard
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Idea was yours


Sent.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

nawlage said:


> Idea was yours
> 
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



I'll shut-up now

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2011)

and I'll disallow


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I'll talk

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 29, 2011)

in the darkness


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive seen things

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Oct 29, 2011)

like a naked..


----------



## nawlage (Oct 29, 2011)

albino underwear thief

Sent.


----------



## erraz (Oct 29, 2011)

Covered in mustard


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2011)

too much LSD


----------



## bruflot (Oct 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> too much LSD

Click to collapse



Which is not

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 29, 2011)

Necessarily that bad


----------



## erraz (Oct 29, 2011)

Considering I don't


----------



## Phateless (Oct 29, 2011)

Ends in disaster 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 29, 2011)

Like in Haiti

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## weeo (Oct 29, 2011)

This is Jokes 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## youdug (Oct 30, 2011)

so f*ck it


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 30, 2011)

Wheres my stash...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2011)

I burnt it

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## wavestar92 (Oct 30, 2011)

to the ashes...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

i wanna pee


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^^^So go to the bathroom. Nobody in this forum can do it for you, or for that matter is interested.


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Continuing on now...

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

in the bathroom

lol


----------



## erraz (Oct 30, 2011)

To bust a.


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

soap on my..


----------



## wavestar92 (Oct 30, 2011)

beautiful sexy butt...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2011)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



......................................................


----------



## nawlage (Oct 30, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ^^^^^So go to the bathroom. Nobody in this forum can do it for you, or for that matter is interested.

Click to collapse



That's twenty words


Sent.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2011)

nawlage said:


> That's twenty words

Click to collapse



There's plenty of dirt and free porn on the internet. No need to drag it into this thread. If your interested in "John Holmes" there are plenty of websites out there where it's acceptable to discuss him.

37 words.


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

you broke it


----------



## erraz (Oct 30, 2011)

He saved it


----------



## lintfiend (Oct 30, 2011)

down down down


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 30, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> ^^^^^So go to the bathroom. Nobody in this forum can do it for you, or for that matter is interested.

Click to collapse



You broke it


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2011)

Towboat_man said:


> You broke it

Click to collapse



I'll revoke it


----------



## nawlage (Oct 30, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> There's plenty of dirt and free porn on the internet. No need to drag it into this thread. If your interested in "John Holmes" there are plenty of websites out there where it's acceptable to discuss him.
> 
> 37 words.

Click to collapse




right. what does me saying john holmes have to do with you breaking the rule? add a list of words that arent allowed so everyone knows what offends you. then you can keep to the three word max and not chastise.


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Suddenly, a large


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 30, 2011)

John holmes lookalike...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Killed his dog 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

with a corndog


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

And ate hotdogs

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2011)

weeo said:


> And ate hotdogs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app

Click to collapse



Achmed the-dead terrorist

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 30, 2011)

I kill you!


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 30, 2011)

No you wont

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes I will! ;-)

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Something smells fishy... 
(Keep it clean)

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Randomness is random

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Said wise man! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2011)

To my dog

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Before it died

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2011)

Of drug overdose

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

and hotdog overdose


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Donkeys are very...

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2011)

nawlage said:


> right. what does me saying john holmes have to do with you breaking the rule? add a list of words that arent allowed so everyone knows what offends you. then you can keep to the three word max and not chastise.

Click to collapse



*If mentioning John Holmes was the only lewd reference that you've made in this thread, then I would not have mentioned anything. *


nawlage said:


> Three penetrated holes
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse





nawlage said:


> Inside yer butthole
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse





nawlage said:


> Wax dat ass
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse





nawlage said:


> victim of gynecology
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse




nawlage said:


> On a sharktopussy
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse





nawlage said:


> Oh, the ****?
> 
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse




nawlage said:


> **** the bed
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

"It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not... 
Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size."

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=261


----------



## erraz (Oct 30, 2011)

Follow xda rules


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

or get out


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Of town now! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

to somewhere you


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

like ! and then


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

the continuum transfunctioner


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Will stab you

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

on the neck


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Until you bleed
Out 2 sausages

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## nawlage (Oct 30, 2011)

I got owned.

Sent.


----------



## Towboat_man (Oct 30, 2011)

Put on Leash ....


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

Said my donkey

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## erraz (Oct 30, 2011)

To the leprechaun


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 30, 2011)

With no gold

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 30, 2011)

In Dublin, Ireland 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## CoolButcher (Oct 30, 2011)

And a jet-ski


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 31, 2011)

That sinks slow

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 31, 2011)

Because of gravity


----------



## huggs (Oct 31, 2011)

said Isaac Newton


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2011)

To Davey jones

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Oct 31, 2011)

come Johnny Depp


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 31, 2011)

Let's set sail

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2011)

smotpoker said:


> Let's set sail
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



From my basement 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 31, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> From my basement
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ewwww that's creepy

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 31, 2011)

Said Jack sparrow


----------



## Spectredroid (Oct 31, 2011)

After drawing his

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Oct 31, 2011)

three word story


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2011)

From the depths

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 31, 2011)

of OT hell

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

Aka davieJ's ship 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Full of pirates

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2011)

And 72 virgin's 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

And seven dogs

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## smotpoker (Oct 31, 2011)

With no legs

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ate 5 chicken

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## agent205 (Oct 31, 2011)

drank 20 sodas


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

after 78 beers


----------



## CoolButcher (Oct 31, 2011)

And ran away

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Oct 31, 2011)

a "long-long-time" ago




(the man who sold the world song )


----------



## DanTehMan01 (Oct 31, 2011)

from that man


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

again. Then I

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## slippery_gypsy (Oct 31, 2011)

Licked a rock

Sent from my GT-I9100T using xda premium


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Oct 31, 2011)

Of good crack

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

of a builder


----------



## crawler9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bob the builder

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2011)

crawler9 said:


> Bob the builder

Click to collapse



was a Gilder


----------



## exb0 (Oct 31, 2011)

And a barber 

Sent g.


----------



## erraz (Oct 31, 2011)

And a zombie


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

In Kingston, Jamaica 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Oct 31, 2011)

Learning about overclocking

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2011)

and virus blocking


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2011)

On a Mac

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Oct 31, 2011)

Because its evil


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

Unlike Android... lol

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## erraz (Oct 31, 2011)

Which is significantly


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

10x better than
IOS or wp7

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## laneyofdeath (Oct 31, 2011)

weeo said:


> 10x better than
> IOS or wp7
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app

Click to collapse




Not three words 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

you keep thinking


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

laneyofdeath said:


> Not three words
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



It was separated
To mean 3 words...

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you keep thinking

Click to collapse



About furry dogs

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you keep thinking

Click to collapse



I'll keep blinking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

And crash my

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Oct 31, 2011)

Big, red aeroplane 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Into a big

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2011)

Lighter than air


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

cow with human


----------



## erraz (Nov 1, 2011)

Equals fat man


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 1, 2011)

He's not obese

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 1, 2011)

He's just big-boned


----------



## huggs (Nov 1, 2011)

So am I 
10chars


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Like Jason vorhees

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 1, 2011)

Or Zack morris

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 1, 2011)

because they both...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Are really stupid

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 1, 2011)

and make people

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2011)

Want to die

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Because they suck

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2011)

Only cause they

From my fist to your face, enjoy!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Play Modern Warfare 3

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 1, 2011)

on the toilet

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Instead of BF3

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

On the Xbox 360

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## CoolButcher (Nov 1, 2011)

Or Playstation 3


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

CoolButcher said:


> Or Playstation 3

Click to collapse



Go Away Sony-fags 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2011)

And Apple fags


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

hating windows phone


----------



## PhazEx8 (Nov 1, 2011)

we <3 android


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 1, 2011)

As much as

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 1, 2011)

your mom does


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

love big hard


----------



## agent205 (Nov 1, 2011)

hot apple pie


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2011)

agent205 said:


> hot apple pie

Click to collapse



With some ice-cream

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 1, 2011)

and frozen yogurt


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2011)

With whipped cream

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

weeo said:


> With whipped cream

Click to collapse



Gushing from a


----------



## chrischoi (Nov 1, 2011)

Herpes infested weiner

Sent from my HP Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> Gushing from a

Click to collapse



female mod whip


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2011)

chrischoi said:


> Herpes infested weiner

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



"It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not... 
Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size"


----------



## erraz (Nov 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> female mod whip

Click to collapse



Made in Alaska


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 1, 2011)

Many years ago

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

When android didn't 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2011)

Exist in Mars

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

so goodnight lady


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am gonna...

Sent from my Glacier using XDA App broke pocket version


----------



## sparkplug619 (Nov 1, 2011)

We like chicken


----------



## erraz (Nov 1, 2011)

Flavored diet soda


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 2, 2011)

Look like jesus

MyTouch HD (Black) - Virtuous Unity 2.39/Demonspeed v7/Beats/Bad Screen (DAMMIT)/Good Emmc


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Smokin' some weed

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 2, 2011)

on top of..


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 2, 2011)

A big round

Sent from my Glacier using XDA App broke pocket version


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2011)

of miniature golf


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

With Santa Claus 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## sparkplug619 (Nov 2, 2011)

and one of


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Those retarded reindeer 

(Rudolph)

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2011)

gallivanting from chimney


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> gallivanting from chimney

Click to collapse



To chimney *splat*

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## sparkplug619 (Nov 2, 2011)

down came the


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

sparkplug619 said:


> down came the

Click to collapse



Fat retarded reindeer

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## CoolButcher (Nov 2, 2011)

On the ground


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Through the ground

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

bold italic underlined


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Nov 2, 2011)

not feeling sleepy

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

message box show()


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Stop right there

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 2, 2011)

$(document) ready function()


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

your arguments invalid


----------



## weeo (Nov 2, 2011)

Except me... lol 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

weeo said:


> Except me... lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app

Click to collapse



No you're included

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

To little ki-................ midgets

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## CoolButcher (Nov 2, 2011)

And hot chicks


----------



## weeo (Nov 2, 2011)

Wearing Santa Costumes 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 2, 2011)

Belonging to mr holmes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 2, 2011)

Daughter in laws

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2011)

whiteline_ni said:


> Belonging to mr holmes

Click to collapse



Can't you count?


















































One, two, three, that's right, 3 word story. Just take a gander at the thread tittle.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2011)

He obviously can't





(But I can)
Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 2, 2011)

So can I

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*


----------



## Ellimistopher (Nov 2, 2011)

Lots of blood.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2011)

feast for vamps


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 2, 2011)

I like programming xD

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## erraz (Nov 2, 2011)

I've lost hope


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 2, 2011)

In these replies

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

console writes line


----------



## erraz (Nov 2, 2011)

Dam artificial intelligence


----------



## laneyofdeath (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is that?


----------



## manimmal (Nov 2, 2011)

In the bush


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 3, 2011)

Behind the rock

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*


----------



## erraz (Nov 3, 2011)

Located in space


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 3, 2011)

Far far away

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

smotpoker said:


> Far far away
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was so

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2011)

Far away again?


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 3, 2011)

I lost sight

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Forgive me master

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 3, 2011)

For I cannot...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2011)

find the Invisible


----------



## Azure1203 (Nov 3, 2011)

The one ring


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 3, 2011)

That destroys all

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

And controls all

Sent from the internet to XDA-Developers


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 3, 2011)

Apple i-phone owners

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

smotpoker said:


> Apple i-phone owners
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who should suffer

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 3, 2011)

A slow painful...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Whipping by a 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Droid like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df4yrimXCdY



Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

Like Chris brown 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 3, 2011)

who batters wife


----------



## Constantly (Nov 3, 2011)

and his mother


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

With a clown

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## chrischoi (Nov 3, 2011)

While doing the


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 3, 2011)

Five knuckle shuffle

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

On a horse

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

I own one


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

by killing one


----------



## Paso876 (Nov 3, 2011)

With my long...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Paso876 said:


> With my long...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App *broke pocket version*

Click to collapse



Wooden spatula eh...........

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's was broken

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 3, 2011)

In Vietnam war


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 3, 2011)

Because I dropped

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

out of school


----------



## Spectredroid (Nov 3, 2011)

then I went

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## weeo (Nov 3, 2011)

Into McDonalds Business 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## huggs (Nov 3, 2011)

because it was


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 3, 2011)

Offering free wifi

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

And French fries 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Nov 4, 2011)

lol finally studying

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 4, 2011)

Art of war

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

In southern france

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 4, 2011)

Then, that night

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## chrischoi (Nov 4, 2011)

The awesome dog

Sent from my HP Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## theninfan (Nov 4, 2011)

he spoke to


----------



## chrischoi (Nov 4, 2011)

The armpit fairy

Sent from my HP Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 4, 2011)

About personal hygiene

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

destroyer of worlds


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

Makes alot-of sense 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## reggie cheeks (Nov 4, 2011)

Orange pepper, diarrhea. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you high???

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 4, 2011)

On the trail

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 4, 2011)

Smoking a spliffffffffff


----------



## exb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

On a clifffffffff

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 4, 2011)

about to jump


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

And ban you

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

From xxxda-developers forever

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

Nooooo ooooooo oooooooo

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

No porn for-you

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nooooo ooooooo oooooooo
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Whats up david? 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 4, 2011)

Who is David? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

smotpoker said:


> Who is David?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




A fellow mafiozo
My kaiser still rocks


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 4, 2011)

That fears none

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Whats up david?
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



Nothing much really 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nothing much really
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



xD same here...

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> xD same here...
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



See my new 
Sig, it's awesome 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

No it isnt

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> No it isnt
> 
> sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



^^look above david.

@Hayden18 : Y U MAD THO?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

series of consecutive


----------



## erraz (Nov 4, 2011)

Misfortunes leads to


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

A permanent ban

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 4, 2011)

In a van.                                   .


----------



## BelowTheHeavens (Nov 4, 2011)

With a burger

cray.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

Made of poptarts 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

and poop arts


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

I cut myself

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

emo not human


----------



## agent205 (Nov 4, 2011)

human not animal


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah I'm both :O

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

Hush little baby


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

don't you cry


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

Gripping your pillow


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

kill that bird


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

the raven nevermore


----------



## erraz (Nov 4, 2011)

That a poem?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

La bohème, Opera


----------



## Towboat_man (Nov 4, 2011)

That isn't English


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

thx captain obvious


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2011)

causing much drowsiness


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

erick erick erick


----------



## erraz (Nov 4, 2011)

What what what


----------



## weeo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing Nothing Nothing 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## ErrorInLogic (Nov 5, 2011)

Poop camel smoke


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

Suck it n00b

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 5, 2011)

What has happened


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

Why you angry??

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 5, 2011)

HULK SMASH AARRGGHHH!!! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just farted

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 5, 2011)

in the water


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh look-a dead-fish

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 5, 2011)

and lobsters aswell


----------



## weeo (Nov 5, 2011)

In my Self-made Jacuzzi 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

And the pool 

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 5, 2011)

filled with blood


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2011)

And my legs

sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2011)

a Pirate's pegs


----------



## shawayne21 (Nov 5, 2011)

And Obamas head........


----------



## erraz (Nov 5, 2011)

And also Godzilla


----------



## zakoo2 (Nov 5, 2011)

went home to...


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lick an elephant 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## darkdeviant (Nov 5, 2011)

saving the day


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2011)

by consuming hay


----------



## kajet915 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravaged the land

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 5, 2011)

For fruit pastels 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 5, 2011)

We prefer cookies


----------



## trvstw (Nov 5, 2011)

That have chocolate

Sent from my Olympus using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 5, 2011)

chips and toffee


----------



## erraz (Nov 5, 2011)

Smothered In ketchup


----------



## Theonew (Nov 6, 2011)

then washed off


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 6, 2011)

i juast farted

Sent from my Optimus 3D using XDA App


----------



## angyl25 (Nov 6, 2011)

On the table

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

of the fable


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2011)

ask Clark Gable


----------



## galaxys (Nov 6, 2011)

frankly I don't


----------



## erraz (Nov 6, 2011)

Have a brain


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2011)

ride the train


----------



## captain67 (Nov 6, 2011)

To Albuquerque with a mime

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2011)

Feel the pain

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## neXt___ (Nov 6, 2011)

because he was


----------



## Theonew (Nov 6, 2011)

just going insane


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2011)

In the mainframe 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 6, 2011)

The torrent o'data

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## huggs (Nov 6, 2011)

was just too


----------



## erraz (Nov 6, 2011)

Smart to read

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

The directions on


----------



## Lycan (Nov 6, 2011)

that cheesy sign


----------



## huggs (Nov 6, 2011)

language tutorial video


----------



## Lycan (Nov 6, 2011)

.But then that..


----------



## shiftylock (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, Chuck Testa.


----------



## Lycan (Nov 6, 2011)

I asked that..


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2011)

perplexed by ambiguities


----------



## Lycan (Nov 6, 2011)

that, what was


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2011)

Confusing my fish

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 6, 2011)

With smart words

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

Coming from your-mouth

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Coming from your-mouth

Click to collapse



four word story?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> four word story?

Click to collapse



 Hyphenated words = 1 word


Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2011)

your mouth isn't


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok whatever sir 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## snerism (Nov 7, 2011)

three blind mice


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

I ate them

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> I ate them
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YOU MURDERER! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> YOU MURDERER!
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's two words 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2011)

glad we're learning


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

no


10characters


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2011)

Learn to count




(No)
(1 word )

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## erraz (Nov 7, 2011)

Like a champ

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 7, 2011)

Banana phone nanana

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## weeo (Nov 7, 2011)

Like Launcher-Pro plus...

Sent from my to be Galaxy Nexus using the XDA app


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2011)

unfortunate story derailment


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 7, 2011)

Fail in comparison


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 7, 2011)

Both of Nexus

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2011)

This failed story

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> This failed story
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Failed by you.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## erraz (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice going people


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2011)

Let's start again

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2011)

and let's refrain


----------



## huggs (Nov 8, 2011)

from making the


----------



## scottspa74 (Nov 8, 2011)

Country a joke 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 8, 2011)

That doomed us


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 8, 2011)

to candy land


----------



## galaxys (Nov 8, 2011)

Asteroid Close Encounter


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2011)

YU55 sails past


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2011)

The sunken Titanic 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey..... There's Leo 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

smotpoker said:


> Hey..... There's Leo

Click to collapse



eating some bacon


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Nov 8, 2011)

Playing Modern Warfare

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2011)

3?... is it good??

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2011)

like a pro


----------



## erraz (Nov 8, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## Speeria (Nov 8, 2011)

And he died

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 8, 2011)

Happily ever after


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

For the win?

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2011)

there I've been


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 8, 2011)

Cleaning M4A1 FOR

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

committing suicide like


----------



## huggs (Nov 8, 2011)

Kurt Donald Cobain


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2011)

died in vain


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2011)

There was pain

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 9, 2011)

In me brain


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2011)

nothing to gain


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Nov 9, 2011)

All that pain

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 9, 2011)

Except some fame


----------



## agent205 (Nov 9, 2011)

and a sun-tan


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2011)

Eaten by sharks

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2011)

Conrad Murray guilty


----------



## huggs (Nov 9, 2011)

dirty pill pusher


----------



## agent205 (Nov 9, 2011)

annoying lil' sister


----------



## Archer (Nov 9, 2011)

spam spam spam


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 9, 2011)

Givin someone doggy

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## decalex (Nov 9, 2011)

Bags filled with 

. . NS4G . . CM7 . .


----------



## suxichang (Nov 9, 2011)

copper going down


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 9, 2011)

To china town

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 9, 2011)

from kansas city


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 9, 2011)

Trying to escape

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 9, 2011)

the north pole


----------



## erraz (Nov 9, 2011)

To start a


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

fire in my


----------



## erraz (Nov 9, 2011)

Heart, reaching a


----------



## aqw955 (Nov 9, 2011)

distant world of


----------



## erraz (Nov 9, 2011)

Dogs and cats


----------



## huggs (Nov 9, 2011)

where mankind is


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 9, 2011)

Underpaid and overworked

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 10, 2011)

With much love

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2011)

crafty crustacean's molt


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 10, 2011)

On my back

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## joseca_peru (Nov 10, 2011)

and your head


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2011)

better off dead


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 10, 2011)

Rather than living

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 10, 2011)

In a sea-shell

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MaRz0o (Nov 10, 2011)

before that he


----------



## weeo (Nov 10, 2011)

Ate chicken rolls

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 10, 2011)

Tasted like trolls

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 10, 2011)

eating pork rolls

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 10, 2011)

Drinking gays blood

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## joseca_peru (Nov 10, 2011)

he kills himself


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 10, 2011)

And his sister

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2011)

the sister nevermore.


----------



## erraz (Nov 10, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr Steve jobs

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Nov 10, 2011)

Was a thief

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

And a banana

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> And a banana
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



LOOK AT ME


----------



## captain67 (Nov 10, 2011)

in a tree

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## erraz (Nov 10, 2011)

Tree hugging hippie


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2011)

freedom in Mississippi


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

not gonna happen


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 10, 2011)

Till the end

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2011)

love you get


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2011)

launched into space


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2011)

is equal to


----------



## exb0 (Nov 11, 2011)

The mathematical term 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 11, 2011)

But the term

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2011)

is four years


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2011)

Multiplied by 3.141592654 dude

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 11, 2011)

Equals 12.566370616 years 

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Wrong wrong wrong

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2011)

Right right right

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 11, 2011)

We have already

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Nov 11, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> We have already
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eaten much spam


----------



## vonex (Nov 11, 2011)

Archer said:


> Eaten much spam

Click to collapse



on friday morning


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2011)

I shat myself

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 11, 2011)

Good for you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> I shat myself

Click to collapse



vulgar and unamusing


----------



## erraz (Nov 11, 2011)

Unlike happy feet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 11, 2011)

erraz said:


> Unlike happy feet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which was fantabulas

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 11, 2011)

like angry birds


----------



## exb0 (Nov 11, 2011)

No! Angry turds

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

leave them alone


----------



## erraz (Nov 11, 2011)

Ya Sylvester Stallone


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

!!rocky ii onTV


----------



## galaxys (Nov 12, 2011)

Against The Wall....


----------



## Theonew (Nov 12, 2011)

which then caused


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 12, 2011)

A huge, intense

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Nov 12, 2011)

feeling of despair


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2011)

in the air


----------



## Towle (Nov 12, 2011)

That smells like

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 12, 2011)

The fresh poo

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

of a bee

10chars


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 12, 2011)

Smells so good

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## Towle (Nov 12, 2011)

But kinda stinks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

what sorcery is


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2011)

this madness called


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

the internet thingy


----------



## erraz (Nov 12, 2011)

That controls us


----------



## weeo (Nov 12, 2011)

It isn't Optimus-Prime

Sent from my Blade using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Nov 12, 2011)

weeo said:


> It isn't Optimus-Prime
> 
> Sent from my Blade using XDA App

Click to collapse



it's Optimus Black


----------



## weeo (Nov 12, 2011)

Aka Optimus white

Sent from my Blade using XDA App


----------



## divyanshu308 (Nov 12, 2011)

whats going on!


----------



## Towle (Nov 12, 2011)

In this world

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## prakashpn007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Waiting for 4.0

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 12, 2011)

To be released

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Nov 12, 2011)

Full of humans

Sent from my Blade using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Nov 12, 2011)

at a loss

.........................


----------



## Shinydude100 (Nov 13, 2011)

huggs said:


> at a loss
> 
> .........................

Click to collapse



Like a boss.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Like a boss.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



he is back


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2011)

having anxiety attack


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

Cause we lack


----------



## nicksimmons336 (Nov 13, 2011)

The kernel source


----------



## Towle (Nov 13, 2011)

That we need

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

To overthrow apple


----------



## agent205 (Nov 13, 2011)

onto a blackberry


----------



## Towle (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe a Nexus

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 13, 2011)

one or two?


----------



## weeo (Nov 13, 2011)

No, Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my HTC sensation XE with beats audio using XDA app


----------



## raulillo88 (Nov 13, 2011)

Playing with phones

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Nov 13, 2011)

we are playa


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

This is madness


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 13, 2011)

THIS IS SPARTA!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Full of noobs

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

Fulls of geniuses


----------



## weeo (Nov 13, 2011)

Just like me...

Sent from my HTC sensation XE with beats audio using XDA app


----------



## jcarrz1 (Nov 13, 2011)

buffalo buffalo buffalo


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

Cried the Indians


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Nov 13, 2011)

Then flew away

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## huggs (Nov 13, 2011)

to their casinos


----------



## erraz (Nov 13, 2011)

On a unicorn


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Nov 14, 2011)

While singing a

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Theonew (Nov 14, 2011)

great song by


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 14, 2011)

Justin bieber's boyfriend

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## jingjonas (Nov 14, 2011)

and Mariah yeater

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Nov 14, 2011)

who got jealous


----------



## galaxys (Nov 14, 2011)

Spyders from Mars


----------



## Towle (Nov 14, 2011)

That crawled up

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jboyer0000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Kurt cobains leg

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 14, 2011)

Get sucked by

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spiderman and friends

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Spectredroid (Nov 14, 2011)

And then Hobgoblin 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggy Played Guitar


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 14, 2011)

Bob got high

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 14, 2011)

by licking frogs

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 14, 2011)

While playing pogs 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh those toads !


----------



## captain67 (Nov 14, 2011)

With mah dawgz

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## erraz (Nov 14, 2011)

And mah kittens


----------



## webstar1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Which are dead


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's so sad :-(


----------



## huggs (Nov 14, 2011)

need a moment :'-(


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

to rest like

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yea baby


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Oh yea baby

Click to collapse



Not available onmobile

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 14, 2011)

Curse you YouTube


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2011)

free youtube apps


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for nothing

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2011)

works for me


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2011)

In a tree

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## klovar (Nov 15, 2011)

with a goat.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 15, 2011)

On a boat.             .


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 15, 2011)

Eating a soap

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

made of eel


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 15, 2011)

Make me sick

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

everytime I forget


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 15, 2011)

To wash my

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

i cant say


----------



## rickballs (Nov 15, 2011)

Is an android

Sent from my hd2(ics) using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 15, 2011)

From the future


----------



## Towboat_man (Nov 15, 2011)

Meanwhile....We should..

Sent from my "Pocket Rocket"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Go and take 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## huggs (Nov 15, 2011)

lots of acid


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 15, 2011)

To get high

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 16, 2011)

Scores on tests


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just failed

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2011)

should have bailed


----------



## Silver_Johnes (Nov 16, 2011)

Got dev's section!


----------



## erraz (Nov 16, 2011)

Like a champ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Nov 16, 2011)

Moon Age Daydream


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Down the stream

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 16, 2011)

There's a beam

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## shRNz (Nov 16, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## exb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

shRNz said:


> fap fap fap

Click to collapse



Read the op -.-

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't be dirty

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 16, 2011)

U silly boy

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 16, 2011)

Shut your mouth

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

and rick roll

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

your mom when


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

shes having fun

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 16, 2011)

While playing Battlefield 3

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Nov 16, 2011)

Watching ironman 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

In public restrooms


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 16, 2011)

While father is

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

at the bar


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2011)

which wasn't far,


----------



## erraz (Nov 16, 2011)

From my car


----------



## peewster (Nov 16, 2011)

Then i saw

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 16, 2011)

A green android

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 16, 2011)

Called wall e


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

which fired bullets

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

And could fly 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

like captain spam

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so full. 

NoCig


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

get a sig

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## 0S0 (Nov 16, 2011)

my another post why is this stupid rules


----------



## exb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's 9 words 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 16, 2011)

What ^^he^^ said

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 17, 2011)

"MERDA! ASSASSINS ASSASSINIS!!!!"

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## exb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> "MERDA! ASSASSINS ASSASSINIS!!!!"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



altair is sexy <3


----------



## erraz (Nov 17, 2011)

Am I psycho


----------



## huggs (Nov 17, 2011)

cuckoo for Coco-Puffs


----------



## exb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

you're just whack


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2011)

Like master chief

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Nov 17, 2011)

Space Time Travel


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 17, 2011)

Paid in full 

NoCig


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

wild snorlax appears


----------



## agent205 (Nov 17, 2011)

from a toilet


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 17, 2011)

Wearing a bikini

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## Mykocorum (Nov 17, 2011)

What A Mess


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

diarrhoeal does when


----------



## Marcel899 (Nov 17, 2011)

you pee in


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 17, 2011)

Your friend's mouth

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## rickballs (Nov 17, 2011)

And sh%t Brownies

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

and rainbows nyan


----------



## austrinoob (Nov 17, 2011)

when just realizing


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

it's called poop-tart


----------



## Scott4006 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's Alive!! Alive!!

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## austrinoob (Nov 17, 2011)

That being said


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2011)

Im a homosexual 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

who likes pie


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 17, 2011)

With poo on

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

chitose_ndy said:


> With poo on
> 
> Sent from my Anzu using xda premium

Click to collapse



and some pee


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2011)

mars83 said:


> and some pee

Click to collapse



*Shoe-size exceeds IQ*

....................................................
2. Member conduct.

2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result what is ‘ok’ to say in your part of the world may not be ok in someone else’s part of the world. Please think about who is reading what you write. Keep in mind that what you think of as acceptable use of language may not be acceptable to others. Conversely, while reading member posts, remember that word you find offensive may not be to the writer. Tolerance is a two way street.



> "It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not...
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size."

Click to collapse



Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

someone is angry


----------



## Shinydude100 (Nov 17, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shinydude100 said:


> Like a boss

Click to collapse



who thinks that


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2011)

obscenity is vulgar


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> obscenity is vulgar

Click to collapse



it's natural thing


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2011)

follow XDA rules



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## erraz (Nov 17, 2011)

There and back


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

erraz said:


> There and back

Click to collapse



forwards and backwards


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2011)

he's no pro


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

with cool afro


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 17, 2011)

Say I'm sorry

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

never gonna happen


----------



## erraz (Nov 17, 2011)

Said Santa clause


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 18, 2011)

School at 6

NoCig


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 18, 2011)

Are we still????.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Nov 18, 2011)

We never were

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

erraz said:


> We never were
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Late for school

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2011)

play the fool


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 18, 2011)

The dirty fool

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't be cruel


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

like a tool


----------



## askpcguy (Nov 18, 2011)

For a fool

Sent from the miui matrix SGH-i897


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2011)

that ain't cool


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

3 words in


----------



## Silver_Johnes (Nov 18, 2011)

chitose_ndy said:


> Say I'm sorry

Click to collapse



I'm scared to


----------



## agent205 (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 3 words in

Click to collapse



3 icecream truck


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 18, 2011)

... Ice cream sandwich.. 

NoCig


----------



## agent205 (Nov 18, 2011)

naturallyfrozen said:


> ... Ice cream sandwich..
> 
> NoCig

Click to collapse



vanilla flavour, yay


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 18, 2011)

Altâir here to

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Theonew (Nov 18, 2011)

partner with Ezio


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 18, 2011)

Over 5 centuries

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Nov 18, 2011)

Of eating pizza

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## askpcguy (Nov 18, 2011)

Not Ginger Bread.

Sent from my I897 using xda premium


----------



## ltdanno360 (Nov 18, 2011)

With our hands

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

with lara croft


----------



## Spectredroid (Nov 19, 2011)

On a boat

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Theonew (Nov 19, 2011)

looking ahead, holding


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 19, 2011)

A shampoo to

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 19, 2011)

Save the world

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 19, 2011)

ROTFL so funny

On a boat
Looking ahead, holding
A shampoo to
Save the world

LOL

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 19, 2011)

From here on


----------



## ltdanno360 (Nov 19, 2011)

Till the end

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 19, 2011)

End of time 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2011)

My undies exploded 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

while wearing them


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

back to front


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 19, 2011)

Upside down and

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

on your head


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

asking yourself  : "What...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2011)

The hell did

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 19, 2011)

To my head

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

Do an eclair

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

while running WM2003


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not that. Ios

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

is for queers


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2011)

Linux is best

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

for the poor


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

Monkeys who own

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2011)

No that's windows 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

definitely OS/2 Warp


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 19, 2011)

... Broke back mountain :-\ 

NoCig


----------



## Theonew (Nov 19, 2011)

fell down sideways


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

after dropping the

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Nov 19, 2011)

world on you


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

because you were

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

nothing but losers


----------



## Theonew (Nov 19, 2011)

on the street


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

With a shampoo


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2011)

Spinach between toes














Southwestern Asian plant widely cultivated for its succulent edible dark green leaves.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

the tentacle of


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2011)

cheese between toes


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

smells like teen


----------



## erraz (Nov 19, 2011)

Nonsense to me


----------



## ltdanno360 (Nov 19, 2011)

That dogs procreate

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

Dogs are awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 20, 2011)

erraz said:


> Dogs are awesome
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



^ Samsung SGH I777

NoCig


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 20, 2011)

One more block

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## agent205 (Nov 20, 2011)

no, two more


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

For my house

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jenkies (Nov 20, 2011)

All the while

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Theonew (Nov 20, 2011)

iOS fails to


----------



## exb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bring something original 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Nov 20, 2011)

Victoria Secrets Models


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2011)

Are so fat

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 20, 2011)

but have nice

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## gforceriders (Nov 20, 2011)

Tight body parts

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

A double rainbow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

shy dial this


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

and then go


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

Piss on your

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stupid Ham burger

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

Filled with hatred

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

then drink it


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2011)

With a straw

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Nov 20, 2011)

from BurgerKing since


----------



## Jainyankee1993 (Nov 20, 2011)

Which sounds delicious

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

like a door


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 20, 2011)

Shut tightly and

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

sing gaga's songs


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

While wearing a

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## agent205 (Nov 20, 2011)

pink panther mask


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

Cotton candy dress


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 20, 2011)

Pink high heels

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 20, 2011)

and hair gel


----------



## Theonew (Nov 20, 2011)

which affected the


----------



## huggs (Nov 20, 2011)

oversized top hat


----------



## agent205 (Nov 20, 2011)

kids on street


----------



## Theonew (Nov 20, 2011)

who were going


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

to collect garbage


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

No likes ram

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

RAM likes no


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

Jelly on tacos


----------



## backslash225 (Nov 20, 2011)

With Spaghetti and...


----------



## pukemon (Nov 20, 2011)

Go home wimp

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

where you belong


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

Is not anywhere


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

but is everywhere


----------



## studacris (Nov 20, 2011)

Its even......THERE


----------



## pukemon (Nov 20, 2011)

I like kimchi.

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Slowly I turned...................


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

My spineless spine


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

made of twine


----------



## erraz (Nov 20, 2011)

That looked fine


----------



## likeurface (Nov 20, 2011)

For some time

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

said Albert Einstein


----------



## Theonew (Nov 20, 2011)

while drinking wine


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Its so divine.

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## erraz (Nov 21, 2011)

To our minds


----------



## t0taln00b (Nov 21, 2011)

from time to time


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 21, 2011)

The porcelain express... 

NoCig


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Loaded with excess

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## Theonew (Nov 21, 2011)

items for less


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of stress

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## erraz (Nov 21, 2011)

What a mess


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

now i digress.


----------



## xdadevlprs (Nov 21, 2011)

i just ate


----------



## megazeroxuxm (Nov 21, 2011)

a plastic plate


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

it's poisoned fate


----------



## huggs (Nov 21, 2011)

It tasted great

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

great rhyme mate


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Its too late

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2011)

to alter fate


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Nov 21, 2011)

And have sex

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## shadowskorch (Nov 21, 2011)

As he went...


----------



## bconover93 (Nov 21, 2011)

...  ...  ...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 21, 2011)

In a hut

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 21, 2011)

Into the sewers

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 21, 2011)

And through her

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## mwiborn (Nov 21, 2011)

up side down


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Downtown and allaround...

I invented cyberspace.  You're trespassing.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

the world around


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 21, 2011)

Spinning slow mow

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## shadowskorch (Nov 21, 2011)

Only in Mexico


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 21, 2011)

Knows how to

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

eat ones sushi


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Nov 21, 2011)

But not the

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2011)

nonsensical statements herein


----------



## pukemon (Nov 21, 2011)

Whimsical questions thereafter...

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

Dying of laughter


----------



## pukemon (Nov 22, 2011)

Living with sadness...

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## E.Cadro (Nov 22, 2011)

And total madness 

Sent From Deep Within The Rabbit-Hole.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Coming from within

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

A heartless heart


----------



## pukemon (Nov 22, 2011)

A stinky fart

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 22, 2011)

Smells kinda tart

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Nov 22, 2011)

Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## mgafan (Nov 22, 2011)

and flew by...


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 22, 2011)

Through the sky 

NoCig


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2011)

Excuse me, while


----------



## smotpoker (Nov 22, 2011)

I help humanity

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

With my toothbrush


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

With tooth decay

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

you need some


----------



## okishead (Nov 22, 2011)

money to buy booze. Open the door


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Its the hulk

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## neojith (Nov 22, 2011)

hulk smash iphone

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## auldthief (Nov 22, 2011)

...with a nice...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Big hulk smash

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2011)

in the trash


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> in the trash

Click to collapse



With a rash


----------



## captain67 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wearing a sash

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Watching nek minute

m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=VEI7wsmtCoY





Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Nov 22, 2011)

say what now?

(i thought the story was supposed to make sense..)


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Really it is???




(I honestly didn't know it had to make sense)

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Nov 22, 2011)

You should know


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, very.............


----------



## studacris (Nov 22, 2011)

^Left the building


----------



## Theonew (Nov 22, 2011)

and ran away


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## Theonew (Nov 22, 2011)

in an unknown


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

City of candy


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 22, 2011)

with your mom


----------



## studacris (Nov 22, 2011)

Not MY mom!


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 22, 2011)

... Then who's mom? 

NoSig


----------



## erraz (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a mystery


----------



## lamjay (Nov 22, 2011)

From another story


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2011)

lamjay said:


> From another story

Click to collapse



Lets explore it

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 23, 2011)

Like Indiana Jones


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

rather lara croft


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2011)

in_ my _loft.


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

boobies are soft


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

And look similar


----------



## Dataslycer (Nov 23, 2011)

but are NICEEEE


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

White on rice

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2011)

shoot the dice


----------



## erraz (Nov 23, 2011)

On pesky flies


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

Add some spice

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2011)

And some mice

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

pooping on keyboards


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

On my skateboard


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2011)

Going up hill 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

Towards a mill

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Eat a dill


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2011)

On the pill

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

What a frill

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

feel the thrill


----------



## pukemon (Nov 23, 2011)

Of my drill

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## SubVirus (Nov 23, 2011)

FIRE AT WILL!

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2011)

Pay the bill

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 23, 2011)

or kill bill


----------



## erraz (Nov 23, 2011)

With powerful will


----------



## Theonew (Nov 23, 2011)

to stand still


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bought Kinect 

NoSig


----------



## likeurface (Nov 23, 2011)

Which I protect

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## erraz (Nov 23, 2011)

With you're life


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

And a knife 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

Tell my wife

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2011)

to disavow any


----------



## Amer (Nov 23, 2011)

Mistakes I make



Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 23, 2011)

Int the future


----------



## Amer (Nov 24, 2011)

A new adventure


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2011)

starring Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## E.Cadro (Nov 24, 2011)

Playing with vermin

Sent from wherever I am?


----------



## Amer (Nov 24, 2011)

While poppin vitamin

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 24, 2011)

And eating burgers

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## pukemon (Nov 24, 2011)

Youre a lurker

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 24, 2011)

While also making

ういこ!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2011)

Those kids cry

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 24, 2011)

For eating pie



Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Nov 24, 2011)

mixed with rye


----------



## galaxys (Nov 24, 2011)

robotic space mission


----------



## shadowskorch (Nov 24, 2011)

That went awry


----------



## ashishv (Nov 24, 2011)

Am very sorry


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2011)

your inability to


----------



## erraz (Nov 24, 2011)

Comprehend basic calculus


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2011)

on the moon

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

... blue hotel

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's getting demolished

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 24, 2011)

By little chipmunks


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

who like mambo

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## pukemon (Nov 24, 2011)

Dog named pongo

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 24, 2011)

Dancing the tango

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2011)

With a flamingo

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

costume like mr

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## erraz (Nov 24, 2011)

Where is Waldo


----------



## ameedi600 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kiss my ass 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

At first, there


----------



## Syntaxer (Nov 24, 2011)

finally back online


----------



## erraz (Nov 24, 2011)

I've lost hope


----------



## ecapox (Nov 24, 2011)

That your mom


----------



## E.Cadro (Nov 24, 2011)

Onto story line

Sent from wherever I am?


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 24, 2011)

will like me

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

commit suicide twice

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 24, 2011)

While eating chicken




Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

and eel soup

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 24, 2011)

With a spoon

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2011)

tapping redneck tune


----------



## Theonew (Nov 24, 2011)

in the afternoon


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 24, 2011)

Like a balloon


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## pukemon (Nov 25, 2011)

While watching cartoons

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## erraz (Nov 25, 2011)

Mooning the moon


----------



## Amer (Nov 25, 2011)

Then at noon


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Nov 25, 2011)

using a harpoon


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

I get wasted

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 25, 2011)

With gummy bears


----------



## captain67 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even care bears

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

And-the berenstain bears

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 25, 2011)

Wouldn't even dare

ういこ!


----------



## babyfriend (Nov 25, 2011)

He often eats too much...


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 25, 2011)

babyfriend said:


> He often eats too much...

Click to collapse



^not three words

NoSig


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2011)

naturallyfrozen said:


> ^not three words

Click to collapse



quoted for truth


----------



## erraz (Nov 25, 2011)

And wise man


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

Knows siri fails


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4yBbGmxmzw

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## grodz123 (Nov 25, 2011)

When she wails 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah ah ah

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## grodz123 (Nov 25, 2011)

And she so 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 25, 2011)

Crazy black Friday... 

NoSig


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

Or maybe Sunday??

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

youre a virgin


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Nov 25, 2011)

I wont lie

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

You just did

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 25, 2011)

Who is sid 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sid the sloth

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 25, 2011)

Without any clothes


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You died today

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

But without the

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

E string on


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The high heel

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2011)

digging into Osama's


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

prate bay in


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 25, 2011)

the wild west


----------



## rockstarar (Nov 25, 2011)

because the crusty

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

cotton that melt

¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2011)

monkey's like vodka


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

power like you

¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2011)

god only knows


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

which is which


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 25, 2011)

.....as I can


----------



## huggs (Nov 25, 2011)

fortify my diet

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 25, 2011)

With elves souls


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im Santa's sack

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 25, 2011)

on thanksgiving eve


----------



## pukemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Turkey on sleeve

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 25, 2011)

vinegar on top


----------



## Amer (Nov 25, 2011)

Heard a pop


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## pukemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Grab a mop

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

start to hop


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 25, 2011)

On my cawk

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## pukemon (Nov 25, 2011)

And a lock

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2011)

quietly closes behind


----------



## erraz (Nov 25, 2011)

A giant wall


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 25, 2011)

U mad people?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 25, 2011)

Hit the switch 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 25, 2011)

Meaning, light switch? 

NoSig


----------



## erraz (Nov 26, 2011)

Meaning hostile penguins


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 26, 2011)

Will eventually take

$ sudo apt-get install galaxy nexus
the package "galaxy nexus" could not be found
ugh :/


----------



## Amer (Nov 26, 2011)

Something definitely fake


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

was at stake


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Cooked medium well 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 26, 2011)

Over a toasty

$ sudo apt-get install drink
the package "drink" could not be found
ugh :/


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

.now get back 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Nov 26, 2011)

You don't know

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Get back i

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

said to my


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

rabid pet canary


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

"Show must go

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

to the bottom


----------



## pukemon (Nov 26, 2011)

Flush the toilet

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

to get home


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Said ET.  Now 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 26, 2011)

Go find Elliot 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Nov 26, 2011)

And drink some


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

giblets and gravy


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 26, 2011)

"Who wants CandyBar?!"

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 26, 2011)

I want it 

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## Krasus (Nov 26, 2011)

Said the priest


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

to the beast


----------



## pukemon (Nov 26, 2011)

Inside your niece

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## erraz (Nov 26, 2011)

Be gone demon!


----------



## pukemon (Nov 26, 2011)

Quit your screamin'

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 using powers of the unicorn.


----------



## agent205 (Nov 26, 2011)

or i'll scream


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

agent205 said:


> or i'll scream

Click to collapse



nice signature dude


----------



## erraz (Nov 26, 2011)

Where are we


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 26, 2011)

From my phone

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeo (Nov 26, 2011)

In middle china

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## erraz (Nov 26, 2011)

Where Godzilla attacks


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 26, 2011)

Small Asian people

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Amer (Nov 27, 2011)

Holding wooden chopsticks


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 27, 2011)

No, its Fish-Fire Balls!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> No, its Fish-Fire Balls!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, can't count


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 27, 2011)

I came to the club drunk with a fake ID 
Don't you wanna grow up to be just like me?
I've been with 10 women who got HIV
Now don't you wanna grow up to be just like me?
I got genital warts and it burns when I pee
Don't you wanna grow up to be just like me?
I tie a rope around my penis and jumped from a tree
You probably wanna grow up to be just like me!


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2011)

bdpyo said:


> I came to the club drunk with a fake ID
> Don't you wanna grow up to be just like me?
> I've been with 10 women who got HIV
> Now don't you wanna grow up to be just like me?
> ...

Click to collapse



81 word story ??


GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



..........................................


----------



## pukemon (Nov 27, 2011)

can't count perhaps


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 27, 2011)

He is always

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## ameedi600 (Nov 27, 2011)

Last to know 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## agent205 (Nov 27, 2011)

you know who


----------



## weeo (Nov 27, 2011)

agent205 said:


> you know who

Click to collapse



Aka Voldemort.... Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## captain67 (Nov 27, 2011)

That snake bastard

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 27, 2011)

that eats fish


----------



## weeo (Nov 27, 2011)

All the time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## captain67 (Nov 27, 2011)

On a boat

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 27, 2011)

Out at sea


----------



## Xhyperion (Nov 27, 2011)

With deadliest catch

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Nov 27, 2011)

of harry potter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## pukemon (Nov 27, 2011)

potter is hairy


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2011)

So is hagrid

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Nov 27, 2011)

never a trace


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 27, 2011)

Of armpit hair

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2011)

On my but

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

makes no sense


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2011)

I make dollars

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 27, 2011)

When I hold 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2011)

annoying soliciting caller's


----------



## studacris (Nov 27, 2011)

<--3 day migraine


----------



## erraz (Nov 27, 2011)

^Dam that sucks


----------



## pukemon (Nov 27, 2011)

Hit your head

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Theonew (Nov 27, 2011)

on the... sky


----------



## pukemon (Nov 27, 2011)

And got stuck.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## studacris (Nov 27, 2011)

Still pounding away


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 27, 2011)

with my hammer

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Nov 27, 2011)

While I fed


----------



## pukemon (Nov 27, 2011)

red that bled


----------



## likeurface (Nov 27, 2011)

Full of lead 

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

in my shed


----------



## crawler9 (Nov 28, 2011)

On a bed

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 28, 2011)

Filled with lead

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

then I fed


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

My fat wife

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

To the mosquitoes

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 28, 2011)

that bite you


----------



## erraz (Nov 28, 2011)

In the face


----------



## Theonew (Nov 28, 2011)

starting a race


----------



## androidrockz (Nov 28, 2011)

While falling down...

[Sent from my Samsung Transform]


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 28, 2011)

In forever 21... :-\ 

NoSig


----------



## androidrockz (Nov 28, 2011)

While purchasing a...

[Sent from my Samsung Transform]


----------



## Amer (Nov 28, 2011)

New leather pants


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 28, 2011)

What the fawk?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

U mad bro?

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

said the hoe


----------



## Elloco305 (Nov 28, 2011)

To the pimp

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

with a limp


----------



## jordan229 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chuck ****in norris

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 28, 2011)

In his tuxedo

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## iniblue (Nov 28, 2011)

Underneath a Speedo.


----------



## Elloco305 (Nov 28, 2011)

Roundhouse kicking everyone

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

in the house


----------



## huggs (Nov 28, 2011)

while reciting the


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

"non-child" comic book


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Called the bible

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2011)

congressional allegiance of


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

outer space aliens


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

at the restaurant


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

drinking alot of


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

pangalactic gargle blasters


----------



## grodz123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Woah, don't panic 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

Zaphod Beeblebrox here


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

What the fcuk

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

google that name


----------



## Amer (Nov 28, 2011)

What a shame


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

we like to


----------



## XOAngio (Nov 28, 2011)

I  am  Jew


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

You survived hitler???

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

this getting bad


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry about that


I like turtles 



Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Nov 28, 2011)

but i like

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

DaxElectro said:


> but i like
> 
> Sent from my HTC Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



to move-it move-it


----------



## Amer (Nov 28, 2011)

U like to 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2011)

narfle the garthok


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

ahhhh toruk makto!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

The Blue-man group




Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

with pony-tailed hair


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 28, 2011)

on a horse


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

Chuck is so badass he once killed two stones with one bird.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

Oops. Went over.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry officer I'm...

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 28, 2011)

watching YouTube while...

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

Doing your wife

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

And your uncle

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 28, 2011)

on the roof


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Of my boat

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 28, 2011)

in my backyard


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 28, 2011)

RATBORG said:


> in my backyard

Click to collapse



In the barn

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 28, 2011)

there's a toilet


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2011)

this story belongs


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

In the trash

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 28, 2011)

without knowing how


----------



## erraz (Nov 28, 2011)

To tie shoes


----------



## Vessarius (Nov 28, 2011)

without any help


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2011)

he single handedly


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

Grabbed his balls

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## UnknownAX (Nov 28, 2011)

And threw them

Sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 28, 2011)

At Santa clause


----------



## pukemon (Nov 28, 2011)

Then he paused

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2011)

to be disgusting


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 28, 2011)

, he's-a-sweet transvestite from

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dave2 (Nov 28, 2011)

A small island

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

dave2 said:


> A small island
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



which the sharks


----------



## dave2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Live in harmony 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Kuntao (Nov 28, 2011)

while eating local

Sent from my PC using Firefox


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 28, 2011)

Pedestrians that walking

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Nov 29, 2011)

Monkeys despise looking


----------



## pukemon (Nov 29, 2011)

nexus yo mama


----------



## Raul027 (Nov 29, 2011)

With 12 inches


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 29, 2011)

Of subway sandwiches

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Nov 29, 2011)

a chicken sandwich?


----------



## huggs (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope, spicy Italian


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

With 1000 island sauce


(P.S numbers aren't words)

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 29, 2011)

Take care, now... 

NoSig


----------



## agent205 (Nov 29, 2011)

so-long and goodnight


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2011)

beware of Jason


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Vorhees and freddy

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

And that robot...

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Which one, Bender?

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

Duh, of course. (I actually was thinking of Bender how did you know? )

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bite my shiny... (what other robots are there?)

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Bite my shiny... (what other robots are there?)

Click to collapse



such imaginative storytelling


----------



## pukemon (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. I learned it from watching you.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 29, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> such imaginative storytelling

Click to collapse



Without seeing pictures


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2011)

pukemon said:


> Thanks. I learned it from watching you.

Click to collapse



seven word idiocy


----------



## mrao (Nov 29, 2011)

full of four

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Nov 29, 2011)

fantastic people from


----------



## whiteline_ni (Nov 29, 2011)

Over the border....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 29, 2011)

Without being checked

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 29, 2011)

RATBORG said:


> Without being checked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For having their

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

XDA modded androids.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Android beats all

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 29, 2011)

Nuclear powered phones

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Made by apple

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...investigated-by-australian-air-safety-bureau/ 

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol good one

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Nov 29, 2011)

apple dislike planes


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

agent205 said:


> apple dislike planes

Click to collapse



Cause iPhones explode.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Nov 29, 2011)

into pieces of


----------



## erraz (Nov 29, 2011)

Mind controlling units


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

Almost page 1356.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 29, 2011)

without a word


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

let's celebrate it


----------



## erraz (Nov 30, 2011)

By eating souls


----------



## pukemon (Nov 30, 2011)

fresh shoe soles


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

On their way

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 30, 2011)

To the shire

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 30, 2011)

and flat tires


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

That cant be

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Your father farting

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Nov 30, 2011)

Outer Space Gas


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 30, 2011)

On a plate

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Full of donkeys

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

with tar-tar sauce


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 30, 2011)

Fruit salad bowl 

NoSig


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2011)

necessitates birth control


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

With weird sstuff

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Nov 30, 2011)

In a glass

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Nov 30, 2011)

And mouldy cheeeeeeeeeese

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Linked Label Properties


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

Its funny how

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 30, 2011)

Your armpits are.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## exb0 (Nov 30, 2011)

So duh sexay 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Nov 30, 2011)

Like a babboon.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

drinking diet soda


----------



## venereo (Nov 30, 2011)

for your information


----------



## pukemon (Nov 30, 2011)

Sugar free rigbt

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Is making me

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Use Java for


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Making Minecraft better

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

than the minesweeper


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2011)

and  the mind-reader


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

read nothing but


----------



## erraz (Nov 30, 2011)

By Steven spielberg


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2011)

Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Amer (Nov 30, 2011)

Broke his toe


----------



## erraz (Nov 30, 2011)

On the low


----------



## agent205 (Dec 1, 2011)

raider's car bumper


----------



## pukemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Feeling nerd rage

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 1, 2011)

For everything thats

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sorcio46 (Dec 1, 2011)

really matters in life


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nothing from nothing... 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 1, 2011)

To worth something

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## sorcio46 (Dec 1, 2011)

To make me feel


----------



## gcng (Dec 1, 2011)

Like I have

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Everything means something

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## pukemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Even if it

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## pukemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Is nothing.  Haha.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm gonna break

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 1, 2011)

Your tiny little

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## agent205 (Dec 1, 2011)

MrChaosDesire said:


> Your tiny little
> 
> Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2

Click to collapse



brain in your


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Eggdrop soup bowl.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2011)

monophonic Gregorian Chant


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Are my favorite 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 1, 2011)

Pieces of literature


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 1, 2011)

From my house

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Dec 1, 2011)

Lives A mouse 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Eating some corn

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 1, 2011)

That is rotting

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## Amer (Dec 1, 2011)

Under the refrigerator


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Behind the couch

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 1, 2011)

In the house

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 1, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Behind the couch
> 
> Sent from my U8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's a roach

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## jbs92 (Dec 1, 2011)

which looks gross


----------



## Amer (Dec 1, 2011)

Named him Moss


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Dec 1, 2011)

My tonsil hurts... 

NoSig


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2011)

we all scream..............


----------



## CurtisAndroid5 (Dec 1, 2011)

I like turtles...


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

CurtisAndroid5 said:


> I like turtles...

Click to collapse



In my soup.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

come on you


----------



## pukemon (Dec 1, 2011)

My mama always

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Ten word story?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 1, 2011)

Killed the mood


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

now your doomed

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 2, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> now your doomed
> 
> Sent from my U8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So stay moot

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 2, 2011)

Play the flute


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Dec 2, 2011)

Like a boss.

こっち側へ!


----------



## pukemon (Dec 2, 2011)

3 letter words

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong country.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

Really suck balls

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Dec 2, 2011)

in bathroom stalls

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 2, 2011)

Justin Bomber from 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 2, 2011)

Guerilla Bob is

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## koishiikun (Dec 2, 2011)

my fourth post...


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 2, 2011)

As well as

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2011)

might as well


----------



## erraz (Dec 2, 2011)

Hug a lion


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

And a duck

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## mrao (Dec 2, 2011)

swoops down upon

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishv (Dec 2, 2011)

Sassi bob roxxxx


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

ashishv said:


> Sassi bob roxxxx

Click to collapse



what the hell

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 2, 2011)

is this ****

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## Rudoslav (Dec 2, 2011)

*...*

No, its party time


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

Rudoslav said:


> No, its party time

Click to collapse



three word story


(Can you count)

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 2, 2011)

that's four words


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Dec 2, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> three word story
> 
> 
> (Can you count)
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought so... 

NoSig


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, me too

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Dec 2, 2011)

so do i             .


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 2, 2011)

agent205 said:


> so do i             .

Click to collapse



but i dont

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Dec 2, 2011)

Smoke crack.  Seriously.

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong state.


----------



## studacris (Dec 2, 2011)

One helluva drug


----------



## laneyofdeath (Dec 2, 2011)

Makes you steal

Sent from my T.E.A.M. powered X10i using XDA App (& the internet...)


----------



## erraz (Dec 2, 2011)

everyone's left shoe


----------



## xisini (Dec 2, 2011)

will be stolen


----------



## huggs (Dec 2, 2011)

and deep fried


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2011)

at high tide


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 2, 2011)

Of Indonesia's Speciality

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pukemon (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheese is melty

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong state.


----------



## erraz (Dec 3, 2011)

And very healthy


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 3, 2011)

erraz said:


> And very healthy

Click to collapse



And kinda smelly

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

in my belly


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> in my belly

Click to collapse



In my pants

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## pukemon (Dec 3, 2011)

Like that jelly

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong state.


----------



## erraz (Dec 3, 2011)

Between his ears


----------



## agent205 (Dec 3, 2011)

there's a racist


----------



## shadowskorch (Dec 3, 2011)

Who always says


----------



## agent205 (Dec 3, 2011)

"Burn his beard!"


----------



## pukemon (Dec 3, 2011)

Squeeze his balls

Sent from my samsung gt i9250 which is in the wrong state.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 3, 2011)

lick his toes


----------



## androidrockz (Dec 3, 2011)

Slap his face

Sent from my Samsuck Transh**


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pinch his ass

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2011)

Dali's Hallucinogenic Toreador


----------



## erraz (Dec 3, 2011)

Kung fu panda


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

Beats chuck norris

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 3, 2011)

In his dreams

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

Spectredroid said:


> In his dreams
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



in real life

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 3, 2011)

Getting nerd rage

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

Throwing your wife

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 3, 2011)

into the wall

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

Hayden feeling tall


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope just high

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 3, 2011)

are you stoned?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

asked the golum


----------



## pukemon (Dec 3, 2011)

poo poo diaper


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

smell like baby


----------



## mrao (Dec 3, 2011)

said the druid

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

while drinking fluid


----------



## Calarin (Dec 3, 2011)

and eating some


----------



## mrao (Dec 3, 2011)

Beer batter chicken

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## pukemon (Dec 3, 2011)

playing with nexus


----------



## agent205 (Dec 3, 2011)

which already has


----------



## Amer. (Dec 3, 2011)

a pimple on


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

the Lunar Rover


----------



## Theonew (Dec 4, 2011)

four leaf'ed Clover


----------



## pukemon (Dec 4, 2011)

galaxy nexus rocks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 4, 2011)

pukemon said:


> galaxy nexus rocks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Off your socks

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Dec 4, 2011)

into a box


----------



## erraz (Dec 4, 2011)

Full of clocks


----------



## agent205 (Dec 4, 2011)

knock knock knock


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 4, 2011)

Whispered Galileo Galileo!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2011)

are the stars


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 4, 2011)

Full of crap

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 4, 2011)

The motorbike skidded... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 4, 2011)

Across the rainbow


----------



## agent205 (Dec 4, 2011)

hitting a cow


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2011)

ouch, that smarts !


----------



## Amer (Dec 4, 2011)

Like a dart


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Dec 4, 2011)

into your heart


----------



## Roni_V (Dec 4, 2011)

I just rolled.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

like a woman


----------



## erraz (Dec 5, 2011)

Having a tantrum


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2011)

because he's handsome


----------



## erraz (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got weird


----------



## androidrockz (Dec 5, 2011)

Also got funky,

Sent from my SPH-M920 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 5, 2011)

or just lucky


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 5, 2011)

Disco hairy fairy (i lol'd so much at this idk) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 5, 2011)

smells like manure

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 5, 2011)

ah? Just kiss

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

and make up


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 5, 2011)

With Bacon bits 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2011)

from barbeque pits


----------



## agent205 (Dec 5, 2011)

+TravisBean became barbeque?

lol


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2011)

No he didn't 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Caligula36 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fell onto penis

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2011)

You dirty boy

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 5, 2011)

We're all dirty


----------



## erraz (Dec 5, 2011)

To the carwash


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2011)

Caligula36 said:


> Fell onto penis

Click to collapse



Perhaps, if you'd exercise a little self-restraint, and made an effort to remove that giant meat-sausage from your mouth, you just might be able to compose a post better than a 5th grader.


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 5, 2011)

What was that

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread was

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 5, 2011)

only funny once


----------



## huggs (Dec 5, 2011)

but now it's


----------



## erraz (Dec 5, 2011)

gone to Wonderland


----------



## Amer (Dec 5, 2011)

Where pink bunnies


----------



## agent205 (Dec 5, 2011)

along with alice


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 6, 2011)

started a war

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 6, 2011)

Against gummy bears


----------



## nook'r (Dec 6, 2011)

GIANT Monster bears


----------



## androidrockz (Dec 6, 2011)

And rabbid M&M's

Sent from my SPH-M920 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 6, 2011)

Killing some maltesers

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Realalist (Dec 6, 2011)

Tweeting from toilet

Sent from my HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Dubsylva (Dec 6, 2011)

after having read


----------



## galaxys (Dec 6, 2011)

spacecraft confirms alien


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2011)

our fearless leader


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 6, 2011)

The fearless pickle

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 6, 2011)

Said group me

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 6, 2011)

Nutterpc said:


> Said group me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was meant to say "to", autocorrect kicked in

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 6, 2011)

I started farting

Sent from my ICS Extreme by Jusada based on CM 7.2


----------



## agent205 (Dec 6, 2011)

so suit yourself


----------



## mrao (Dec 6, 2011)

and continue farting

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 6, 2011)

and then stop

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 6, 2011)

Then everyone fainted.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 6, 2011)

Just to be

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure its Epic...


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 6, 2011)

A rooted incredible 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 6, 2011)

Not really incredible

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 6, 2011)

Like my U8800 

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 6, 2011)

are you sure?


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea I'm sure

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2011)

but not pure


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 6, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> but not pure

Click to collapse



In the sense

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

of batman & robin


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2011)

Have guitar travels


----------



## erraz (Dec 6, 2011)

Like mariachi band


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 6, 2011)

Wait one second...

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## drymarro (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 
/10 char


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 6, 2011)

Kasabian on Tour! XD

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 6, 2011)

Am I invited


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2011)

you'll be reunited


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2011)

With ur bro

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 7, 2011)

In Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2011)

I found popcorn

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 7, 2011)

Under the couch


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

It was delicious.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2011)

and very nutritious


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2011)

Like people brains 

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 7, 2011)

Then simon says

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

Put your hands...


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 7, 2011)

On your junk

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 7, 2011)

On a girl?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jared407 (Dec 7, 2011)

On ur head

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

Simon didn't say.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anything at all

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Matanceros (Dec 7, 2011)

So then why..


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2011)

the monster's ball ?


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 7, 2011)

Guess, just because

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

you're stupid, doesn't


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 7, 2011)

matter to me

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 7, 2011)

although, I think


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me gusta turtles

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Caligula36 (Dec 7, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Perhaps, if you'd exercise a little self-restraint, and made an effort to remove that giant meat-sausage from your mouth, you just might be able to compose a post better than a 5th grader.

Click to collapse



Call the whaaaambulance


Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Dec 7, 2011)

M lovin it


----------



## erraz (Dec 7, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 7, 2011)

but I almost


----------



## Der Straßenapotheker (Dec 7, 2011)

fell into the


----------



## captain67 (Dec 7, 2011)

River of doom

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## erraz (Dec 7, 2011)

Because I fell


----------



## Rexie (Dec 7, 2011)

For a witch

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## captain67 (Dec 7, 2011)

With a switch

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## dragonOL2 (Dec 7, 2011)

in a ditch


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

She's a b*tch

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## ZiggyR2005 (Dec 8, 2011)

Abercrombie(IDK how to spell it) and fitch


----------



## Theonew (Dec 8, 2011)

Lilo and Stitch


----------



## erraz (Dec 8, 2011)

Is Good show


----------



## huggs (Dec 8, 2011)

when you're high


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

say good bye


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

To your mouse

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 8, 2011)

Bipity bopity boo


----------



## Edward Stanbury (Dec 8, 2011)

and roll up


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

The curtain to

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 8, 2011)

Start bathing crazily

Sent from my CM 7.2 powered Ace


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

But my girlfriend

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hates my small 

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## ashishv (Dec 8, 2011)

Loves my big.


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 8, 2011)

Sense of humor

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

But she hates

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those awful iPhones

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## DaXmax (Dec 8, 2011)

Cuz Steve Jobs

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is a really

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Nicgraner (Dec 8, 2011)

Mean zombie with 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 8, 2011)

a great taste


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2011)

Of little midgets

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Until they saw

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

slowly sneaking out


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

into the morning


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Because he did

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

forget to water


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

his chia pet


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

because it continually


----------



## erraz (Dec 8, 2011)

grew out broccoli


----------



## shockem (Dec 8, 2011)

And ended up

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

eating his parakeet


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Survive the school

Sent from my pc using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Dec 8, 2011)

Like a champ


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 8, 2011)

Like a clown


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

going down town


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

awesome song is


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome song is

Click to collapse



for old ladies


----------



## erraz (Dec 8, 2011)

That get funky

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 8, 2011)

because you are


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

beautiful to me


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 9, 2011)

Said the cow

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Dec 9, 2011)

PB night out

NoSig


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

Under my couch

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

he's no slouch


----------



## galaxys (Dec 9, 2011)

Jim Morrison's Birthday


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

The Lizard King


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

ate my sister

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

But no one

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

noticed that she


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 9, 2011)

I love popcorn...

(Haha I win with randomness!)

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

You don't win

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 9, 2011)

Now I'm sad...

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## crazychapmand (Dec 9, 2011)

Like a Rocket

Sent from my PG06100 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

touched for the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

very first time


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

by Elton john

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Ft. Madonna, and


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

like a virgin


(wanted to post before the above, but what the heck)


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

who eats sturgeon


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

with a surgeon


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

On Mt Olympus



Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

**** on Uranus


----------



## vulcan001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Landed in Mexico


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

why in Mexico??

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

I've no idea...


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

you're so sad

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## cancro (Dec 9, 2011)

and so annoying


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

as a noob.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

That's why you

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

go away, I


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't like fat

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Matanceros (Dec 9, 2011)

bacon, and also


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Spaghetti with no

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

gotta love bacon


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Got no where

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## erraz (Dec 9, 2011)

But also everywhere


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Till i found

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 9, 2011)

This is lame...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> This is lame...

Click to collapse



so are you,


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 9, 2011)

To be honest

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2011)

is explicit naivety


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 9, 2011)

Bacon loving cow

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Dec 10, 2011)

People Are Strange


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

Creatures that eat


----------



## agent205 (Dec 10, 2011)

something from their


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

own backyard are


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2011)

Good because it

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## agent205 (Dec 10, 2011)

helps the farmer


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

with secret ingredients................


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been there


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 10, 2011)

And done that

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 10, 2011)

So now I'm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 10, 2011)

Going to tell

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Verizon to give 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 10, 2011)

Spectredroid said:


> Verizon to give
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me a discount

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Me a discount
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of 500 euros 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

And a free

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Samsung galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 10, 2011)

That sucks like

Sent from my CyanogenMod 7.2 powered Galaxy Ace by Axel2033


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 10, 2011)

An Ideos X5

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Since the Galaxy 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the worst

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

After sensation xe

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

loses against WP7


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2011)

But they will

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 10, 2011)

Lose against android.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

AFAinHD said:


> loses against android.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



^that: nothing loses

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




AFAinHD said:


> Lose against android.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



^that: nothing loses


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 10, 2011)

Against my fist

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## stu76 (Dec 10, 2011)

Then Dave said

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

What the heck


----------



## stu76 (Dec 10, 2011)

My tenth post!

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

In this thread


----------



## dankieperez (Dec 10, 2011)

Book of mormons

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using XDA App


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 10, 2011)

Standup - survive - back-to-bed


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

dankieperez said:


> Book of mormons
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



cult of morons


----------



## weeo (Dec 10, 2011)

Went to circuses 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

i like bee(- gee)s


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

when fitting pipes


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 10, 2011)

I show crack

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

On the rocks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

On the beach


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

Godzilla's rampage begins.............


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

In early 2012


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Dec 10, 2011)

Before the Mayans

NoSig


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

discovered the planet


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

Of the apes


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

Continuity shall prevail......


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

Into a great

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## cpl593h (Dec 10, 2011)

With my cat!


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice going bub


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

With epic failures


Sent from behind an iPad


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

Of epic proportion


----------



## stavrinho (Dec 10, 2011)

CM7 it rocks


----------



## shadowskorch (Dec 10, 2011)

The whole world


----------



## Amer (Dec 10, 2011)

Is waiting for


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2011)

the second coming


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 10, 2011)

of a Cyanogenmod


----------



## erraz (Dec 10, 2011)

Based television set


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 10, 2011)

With HD display 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 11, 2011)

Made from retina

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

RATBORG said:


> Made from retina
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Display from the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 11, 2011)

head of a         .


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chinese crested dog

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Dec 11, 2011)

Snoop doggy dogg

NoSig


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 11, 2011)

With massive balls

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 11, 2011)

But lack of

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

my sex appeal


----------



## huggs (Dec 11, 2011)

with elderly orangutans


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

huggs said:


> with elderly orangutans

Click to collapse



Boinking the cats

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 11, 2011)

Under the table

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 11, 2011)

eating a pretzel


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 11, 2011)

They know that

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## agent205 (Dec 11, 2011)

pretzels are good


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 11, 2011)

Far better than

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 11, 2011)

poop covered fingers

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 11, 2011)

From a cat

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> From a cat
> 
> Sent from my U8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thats named garfield

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 11, 2011)

The fireman was

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## agent205 (Dec 11, 2011)

eating bdpyo's p**p


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ima full 3"

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mrao (Dec 11, 2011)

shorter than 6

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

that's what she


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 12, 2011)

Prepared in the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 12, 2011)

Schoolhouse of rock


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

House of wax


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 12, 2011)

That's not a

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## mrao (Dec 12, 2011)

story full of

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 12, 2011)

People that understand

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

RATBORG said:


> People that understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What the heck

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

you don't understand


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2011)

haven't a clue


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

get some glue


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 12, 2011)

You stinky poo

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

That smells like

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## androidrockz (Dec 12, 2011)

Rotten spam ham.

Sent from my SPH-M920 using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 12, 2011)

Right up my

Sent from my CyanogenMod 7.2 powered Galaxy Ace by Axel2033


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

Flat ass butt

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 12, 2011)

That will hold

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 12, 2011)

20 tonnes of concrete 

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 12, 2011)

With the aid

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

once get laid


----------



## retepdgp (Dec 12, 2011)

Must get paid. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

unlike the maid


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

that messed up


----------



## Ceelos09 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm fed up

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

licking the cup


----------



## retepdgp (Dec 12, 2011)

That's what's up. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2011)

we'll even up


----------



## agent205 (Dec 12, 2011)

after beaten up


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2011)

doing other's bidding


----------



## erraz (Dec 12, 2011)

Because frogs enslaved


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2011)

the gods of


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 12, 2011)

Mother nature as

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 12, 2011)

Little meat puppets


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 12, 2011)

Went to Canada 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## fmarion (Dec 12, 2011)

for some sun


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 12, 2011)

And found none

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## torsrex (Dec 12, 2011)

That were nice

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## weeo (Dec 12, 2011)

Enough for chickens 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2011)

deep fried in


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Penis, ballsack, vagina


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

ssojyeti2 said:


> Penis, ballsack, vagina

Click to collapse



Ban the spam

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

WTF(thats a 3 word story)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 13, 2011)

is wrong with

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2011)

ssojyeti2 said:


> Penis, ballsack, vagina

Click to collapse



1. Search before posting.

Use one of our search functions before posting, whether you have a question or something new to share, it's very likely someone already asked that question or shared that news.

*2. Member conduct.

2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result what is ‘ok’ to say in your part of the world may not be ok in someone else’s part of the world. Please think about who is reading what you write. Keep in mind that what you think of as acceptable use of language may not be acceptable to others. Conversely, while reading member posts, remember that word you find offensive may not be to the writer. Tolerance is a two way street.*2.2 Nudity: XDA is used by people of all ages, including minors. It's not acceptable to post nude/pornographic imagery, which includes exposure of the male or female genitalia or of female breasts.

2.3 Flaming: XDA was founded as a group of people sharing information about certain mobile phones. Sharing does not involve virtual yelling (flaming) it does involve working together to solve problems in an environment of mutual respect and understanding. Losing your temper and flaming another member, or group of members, is not acceptable behavior.

2.4 Personal attacks, racial, political and/or religious discussions: XDA is a discussion forum about certain mobile phones. Mobile phones are not racial, political, religious or personally offensive, therefore none of these types of discussions are permitted on XDA. 

2.5 Courtesy towards other Members: Treat new members the way you would like to have been treated when you were a new member. When dealing with any member, provide them with guidance, advice and instruction when you can and always with respect and courtesy. Never post in a demanding, argumentative, disrespectful or self-righteous manner. 

2.6 All members are expected to read and adhere to the XDA rules.

3. Post only using a clear subject and message.

You're most likely to receive a helpful answer to your question if you use a short subject title that describes your problem and a message that explains in detail what your problem is and what you've tried to solve it.

4. Use the English language.

We understand that with all the different nationalities not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English use an online translator, You're free to include your original message in your own language below the English translation.

5. Post a message only once.

As a large forum we don't need unnecessary clutter, You're free to edit your message as you like, so if you do not receive an answer revisit your message and see if you can describe your problem better. Not everyone is online at the same time, it might take a while before you receive an answer.

6. Do not post warez.

If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, either pay or find your cracks and serials somewhere else. We do not accept warez nor do we permit any member to promote or describe ways in which Warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained.

7. Do not spam.

If you wish to advertise a product, contact us we provide ads. But do not post it in the forums, it will be removed and you're likely to receive a ban.
You are however allowed to sell used goods like your own device, parts of your device or accessories for your device in the marketplace forum, please read the rules there before posting. (This rule includes signatures, if you use a signature it will appear in your post)

8. Donations.

We appreciate all donations to xda-developers.com, it keeps our forum online and well maintained. As a user you're allowed to ask for donations in your signature as a thank you for your hard work. However donations up front are not allowed, this forum is about sharing, not about getting paid to do something, that's what your job is for.

9. Don't get us in trouble.

Don't post copyrighted materials or do other things that will obviously lead to legal trouble. If you wouldn't do it on your own homepage, you probably don't want to do it here either. This does not mean we agree with everything the software piracy lobby try to impose on us, it simply means you cannot break any laws here, since we'll end up dealing with legal hassle caused by you. Please use common sense: respect the forum, its users, and those that write great code.

10. Help others if you can.

If you see posts from others where you can help out, please do. This place exists because people are helping each other, and even if you are relatively new to the matter, there's probably already quite a few people newer than you that would benefit from what you've learned. Don't be shy.

11. Don’t post with the intention of selling something.

•Don’t use XDA to advertise your product or service. Proprietors of for-pay products or services, may use XDA to get feedback, provide beta access, or a free version of their product for XDA users and offer support, but not to post with the intention of selling. This includes promoting sites similar/substantially similar to XDA-Developers.com.
•Do not post press releases, announcements, links to trial software, or commercial services. unless you’re posting an exclusive release for XDA-Developers.com.
•Encouraging members to participate in forum activities on other phone related sites is prohibited.
•Off-site downloads are permitted if the site is non-commercial and does not require registration.
•Off-site downloads from sites requiring registration are NOT encouraged but may be permitted if the following conditions are met:
A) the site belongs to a member of XDA-Developers with at least 1500 posts and 2 years membership who actively maintains XDA-Developers' support thread(s) / posts, related to the download,
B) the site is a relatively small personal website without commercial advertising/links (i.e. not a competitor forum-based site with purposes and aims similar to those of XDA-Developers.com.)
12. Using the work of others.

If you are developing something that is based on the work of another Member, you MUST first seek their permission, and you must give credit to the member whose work you used. If a dispute occurs about who developed / created a piece of work, first try to settle the matter by private message and NOT in open forum. If this fails then you may contact a moderator with clear evidence that the work was created by you. 

Convincing evidence will result in copied work being removed. If there is no clear evidence you created the work then in the spirit of sharing all work will remain posted on the forums. 

These rules apply to all software posted on XDA unless that software comes with a license that waives these rules.

13. Advertising and Income Generation

Commercial advertising, advertising referral links, pay per click links and other income generating methods are forbidden. Do not use xda-developers as a means to make money.

14. Create only one User Account

You are allowed one User Account at xda-developers. If you create additional accounts, Moderators will disable them and your original account may also be disabled or infracted.

15. Keep posts/threads on-topic

Whilst a minor amount of off-topic posting may be overlooked, the general rule is your posts / threads must be relevant to the Forum / thread in which you are posting.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys, we really don't need this thread locked again. TRM scares me. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## erraz (Dec 13, 2011)

I declare war


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> TRM scares me.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



fear her WHIP!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> fear her WHIP!

Click to collapse



I does

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I does
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



not know three words

(FTFY)


----------



## erraz (Dec 13, 2011)

Now i'm confused


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

I am too

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> I am too
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



I confuse people.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

doesn't make sense


----------



## Amer (Dec 13, 2011)

So use AOSP


----------



## erraz (Dec 13, 2011)

Or google it


----------



## galaxys (Dec 13, 2011)

she comes tonight


----------



## WTKI (Dec 13, 2011)

party all night


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

WTKI said:


> party all night

Click to collapse



Sleep all day.


----------



## MerkSession (Dec 13, 2011)

It wasn't me


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

It was that

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had lunch

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

so am i

(going to)


----------



## captain67 (Dec 13, 2011)

Having some pie

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

like american pie?


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

Not that pie

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 13, 2011)

Yesterdays backed one

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 13, 2011)

But she likes


----------



## ymmit (Dec 13, 2011)

Cinnamon and hermaphrodites

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 13, 2011)

Till she gets


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 13, 2011)

Completely lost in

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## weeo (Dec 13, 2011)

In a adventure playground 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## captain67 (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Wasn't three words

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2011)

weeo said:


> In a adventure playground

Click to collapse



In 1
a  2
adventure 3
playground *4*



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, *only post 3 words to continue the story!*The fat man...

Click to collapse


What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?
What is so difficult about being able to count to three without cursing or getting nasty ?


----------



## torsrex (Dec 13, 2011)

Without a calculator

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

torsrex said:


> Without a calculator
> 
> Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.

Click to collapse



It's REAAAAALLLLLY HARD

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Dec 13, 2011)

Yellow banana that's.....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> In 1
> a  2
> adventure 3
> playground *4*
> ...

Click to collapse



That's 368 words dude



(can you count)

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

Make it stop!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

On the dot

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

The sound! Oh!


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

what is it?


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

It is it

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> It is it
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



equal to eat?


----------



## Etrick (Dec 13, 2011)

agent205 said:


> equal to eat?

Click to collapse



With or without

Sent from my RubiX CubeD DeCaf MT4GS using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

Huh, what, fail

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## miauxas (Dec 13, 2011)

love me not


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

I certainly dont

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 13, 2011)

and never will


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

taste nachos again.


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> and never will

Click to collapse



Ask my dad


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 13, 2011)

to hurt me


----------



## Lolls (Dec 13, 2011)

with a rod


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

come a toad


----------



## krash69 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dismember the corpse 

Sent from my SGH-T989D  using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

with butter knives.


----------



## Lolls (Dec 13, 2011)

Talked to my


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 13, 2011)

reflection earlier today


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2011)

It said.......... HI

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 13, 2011)

while putting a


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

coconut on your


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 13, 2011)

Christmas tree up

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Onefast (Dec 13, 2011)

On the top


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

of orange flavoured


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2011)

suck up queen


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

What in the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 13, 2011)

name of santa


----------



## erraz (Dec 13, 2011)

Is going on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

In this place

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Dec 13, 2011)

is a disgrace


----------



## Amer (Dec 13, 2011)

To human race


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

All over the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Etrick (Dec 13, 2011)

Place. So they


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2011)

drank the Kool-aid


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 13, 2011)

On a plaid

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Dec 14, 2011)

using SD Maid


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2011)

On the trail

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> On the trail
> 
> Sent from my U8800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On there way

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 14, 2011)

To the house


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2011)

of heathens and


----------



## huggs (Dec 14, 2011)

counterfeit food stamps


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

To get the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Onefast (Dec 14, 2011)

Government cheese and


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

eggs with bacon


----------



## Onefast (Dec 14, 2011)

Which causes runny


----------



## galaxys (Dec 14, 2011)

Surf Sun Sex


----------



## torsrex (Dec 14, 2011)

Which broke a

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 14, 2011)

rule in here


----------



## nate6138 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shame on you

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 14, 2011)

What a disgrace 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry I'll stop

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

I cant beleive 

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 14, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> I cant beleive
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



That my friend

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was an ape

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

With a cape

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## agent205 (Dec 14, 2011)

eating a duct-tape


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

when drinking piss


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

From the source

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh of course.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

said the horse


----------



## erraz (Dec 14, 2011)

To the cow


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

takes a bow,


----------



## erraz (Dec 14, 2011)

Says a howl


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 14, 2011)

Then they sell


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

magic beans to


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

The fruity dude

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

that's quite crude


----------



## erraz (Dec 14, 2011)

And very rude


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

Juan Bad Dude


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost completely nude

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 14, 2011)

Rode his horse 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2011)

into the fiery


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 14, 2011)

digital print servers

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## torsrex (Dec 14, 2011)

Began to fight

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## erraz (Dec 14, 2011)

The king kong


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

Right on top

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mohkg (Dec 15, 2011)

Of the tower

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 15, 2011)

Without having to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

of Old Smokey


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

Dude you strayed

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

was too late


----------



## erraz (Dec 15, 2011)

To apologize to


----------



## huggs (Dec 15, 2011)

conservative Christians everywhere


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Until he call


----------



## najashark (Dec 15, 2011)

the wrong number


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

and call president


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

To order pizza

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

Mr. Woody Allen


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Creepy ass pedophile

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Who did something

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

married his stepdaughter


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

That resulted to

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

divorce with Mia


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

But he was

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

a gay maniac


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

fulfilling his destiny


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

throughout his life


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

To produce a

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

headless sp*rm whale


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

That's why girls

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## torsrex (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually are a

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 15, 2011)

set of tits


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

With nice nips

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## androidmonsters (Dec 15, 2011)

and sweet lips


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

which we love 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

to do something


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

But men hate

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## torsrex (Dec 15, 2011)

The weird feeling

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

Of the nagging

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

and shaking on

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

and off and


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 15, 2011)

Repeating themselves again

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Which can be

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

quite frustrating like

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

arguing with Ike


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

-a like a 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

great camera lens's


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

Extremely high price. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

an optical device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 15, 2011)

thwn whhat else?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

that's all folks


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 15, 2011)

would you know


----------



## erraz (Dec 15, 2011)

exit the building


----------



## Elloco305 (Dec 15, 2011)

Makes no sense

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 15, 2011)

When your jumping 

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2011)

between Oz and


----------



## erraz (Dec 15, 2011)

The double rainbow


----------



## huggs (Dec 15, 2011)

with varying levels


----------



## Theonew (Dec 15, 2011)

of colors from


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

g4y land. So


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

Take it as

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

a real man


----------



## erraz (Dec 16, 2011)

In outer space


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 16, 2011)

To eradicate many

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## torsrex (Dec 16, 2011)

Purple silicon aliens 

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 16, 2011)

That no one

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2011)

finds very edible


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 16, 2011)

And they seeking

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## erraz (Dec 16, 2011)

A cure for


----------



## galaxys (Dec 16, 2011)

Bizarre Love Triangle


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 16, 2011)

With 50 cent

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting raped from

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 16, 2011)

That Lady-Man GaGa

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Dec 16, 2011)

Or mail lady 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 16, 2011)

But he was 

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually giving birth

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dj_idol (Dec 16, 2011)

Under the tree


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2011)

@1%78  fg*8  mlvlopia ?


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 16, 2011)

It is time


----------



## ssjmichal (Dec 16, 2011)

to do something


----------



## qwerty warrior (Dec 16, 2011)

like taking a


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 16, 2011)

**** on apple

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## atticus182 (Dec 16, 2011)

for being absolute


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 16, 2011)

Of pure disgust

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's all good

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

when you're hungry 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## tintamarre (Dec 16, 2011)

cat mouse cheese


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ate one dog

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 16, 2011)

Then it pooped

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 16, 2011)

On your dinner

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 16, 2011)

And then my

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 16, 2011)

Buttocks felt a

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## qwerty warrior (Dec 16, 2011)

warm tingling sensation


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 16, 2011)

Predicting the unevitable

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2011)

odoriferous emanations permeate






Word not found: unevitable


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> odoriferous emanations permeate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search again Travis 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 16, 2011)

Again and again


----------



## neojith (Dec 16, 2011)

Othrs are trying

KPQ>UC KERNEL>DEODEX>EXT4


----------



## depthsounder (Dec 16, 2011)

That's what she...


----------



## huggs (Dec 16, 2011)

said on Facebook


----------



## torsrex (Dec 16, 2011)

While doing her 

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

shopping in the


----------



## goatimus (Dec 17, 2011)

Depths of hell

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

but why java?


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 17, 2011)

Because it just..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

The way it

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

was. and hopefully


----------



## galaxys (Dec 17, 2011)

waves wine women


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

galaxys said:


> waves wine women

Click to collapse



And only women

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

That have tattoes

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## reggie cheeks (Dec 17, 2011)

Also have big

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chunk of meats

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

rice crispy treats


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

With some milk

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

With those oreos

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mfknboss (Dec 17, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> With those oreos
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Double stuff her!

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

Till she drops

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 17, 2011)

Elbow first then

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## torsrex (Dec 17, 2011)

Bakes a cake

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

After making sandwich 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

he passed away


----------



## Amer (Dec 17, 2011)

While watching tv


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

On a lake

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Full of spam


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

The he went

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> The he went
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



then*, learn English


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> then*, learn English

Click to collapse



Better not comment

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

without kicking some


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

int, void, strings ;

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

Commanded by kings


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Weed smoking elephants 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

are happy campers


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for camping


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

without propane cookware


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

And some repetitive



husam666 said:


> Banned for camping

Click to collapse



Looool, still banning?  

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for camping

Click to collapse



Ban thread cameo

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

wherefore art thou


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

What is that?

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

*a flying bat*


----------



## gplock (Dec 17, 2011)

Had a hat

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

Like a cat

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## goatimus (Dec 17, 2011)

With a moustache

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

And some mustard

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 17, 2011)

With some ketchup

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

for the setup


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

of a nice 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

plate of BBQ


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

sauce with extra 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 18, 2011)

and Donner kebab 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

Peacefully eating the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 18, 2011)

Hearts of jesters


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

who dare to


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

Flick the beans

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ltdanno360 (Dec 18, 2011)

Into the Queen!   ; )

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 18, 2011)

Of pizza pies


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

let's not compromise


----------



## PeteM95 (Dec 18, 2011)

About using the...

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## truviet911 (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol.thats an essay dude.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

truviet911 said:


> Lol.thats an essay dude.

Click to collapse



&that's 5 words


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2011)

agent205 said:


> &that's 5 words

Click to collapse



Can anyone count???




Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Can anyone count???
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noone to found

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Noone to found
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Today is day

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

for drinking Pennyroyal


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sit and drunk

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## redolf (Dec 18, 2011)

beer and water


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

Skip the water

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

For some biscuits

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## erraz (Dec 18, 2011)

In some gravy


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

consumed by Davie


----------



## PeteM95 (Dec 18, 2011)

Crockett, the crazy

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 18, 2011)

Toothless old fart


----------



## torsrex (Dec 18, 2011)

With a mustache

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 18, 2011)

Who loved penis

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 18, 2011)

But not gooch

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

bdpyo said:


> Who loved penis

Click to collapse



*and biting ears*






(Surely your aptitude for creativity isn't so low, so very very low, that the only story-lines you can conjure up are centered around poop and reproductive organs ?)


----------



## erraz (Dec 18, 2011)

And talking funny


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

like mick jagger


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

Or mr. Bean

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

who died horribly


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2011)

Drowned in Olive-oil


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

Extra virgin kind

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

-ness is appreciated.


----------



## OFWGKTADGAF (Dec 19, 2011)

i murdered a...


----------



## agent205 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mammoth with a

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

arrow in knee.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

Then i took

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 19, 2011)

some tartar sauce


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Then i took
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



an arrow to


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 19, 2011)

The knee and

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Namisan (Dec 19, 2011)

head. While dancing....


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 19, 2011)

On ice rinks 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Dec 19, 2011)

Holding mayo jar


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

Rubbing it on

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 19, 2011)

The wood to

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

kids these days


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

While knowing that

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gonna die

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 19, 2011)

A beautiful death


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 19, 2011)

But no, I

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 19, 2011)

Will reborn into

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## lamborg (Dec 19, 2011)

a kind being


----------



## erraz (Dec 19, 2011)

That burps rainbows


----------



## - Swift - (Dec 19, 2011)

Ride the pig!

Sent from my pear with 100% juices.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2011)

and don't renege !


----------



## erraz (Dec 19, 2011)

My brain hurts


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 19, 2011)

So in hospital

Sent from my Buttocks using Methane Gas


----------



## laneyofdeath (Dec 19, 2011)

Tenpin said:


> So in hospital
> 
> Sent from my Buttocks using Methane Gas

Click to collapse



Now thats funny 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 19, 2011)

To be true

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

Cause we all

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 20, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Cause we all
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



are disturbed! and


----------



## Amer (Dec 20, 2011)

Need medical care


----------



## agent205 (Dec 20, 2011)

As soon as


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2011)

I stop flaming

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Bensoren (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr Kavorkian helps

Sent from my Infected Dark Horse using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 20, 2011)

orang utan alot


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 20, 2011)

With Finishing BaconStrips

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Fell on a

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2011)

Blow-up Antonio banderaz 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Blow-up Antonio banderaz
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Say what now?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2011)

You don't say?


----------



## torsrex (Dec 20, 2011)

That this is

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2011)

the first day


----------



## invasion2 (Dec 20, 2011)

when I went


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^^  for ten-post minimum


----------



## erraz (Dec 20, 2011)

You got caught


----------



## Behzadsh (Dec 20, 2011)

I want her


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 20, 2011)

On my couch

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

With nothing on

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 20, 2011)

to be worried


----------



## corythug (Dec 20, 2011)

About the obnoxious 

Follow the leader @corythug


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pitbull that bites

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 21, 2011)

some hot tachos


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 21, 2011)

While humping the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Dec 21, 2011)

moon's dark side


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just for kicks

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2011)

In the pit

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanna fick

Sent from my Surround.


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Dec 21, 2011)

A black midgets

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Jaydog357 (Dec 21, 2011)

in a bedroll


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool story bro. XD


----------



## p.johanna (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, no undies

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 21, 2011)

On your head

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

that's not functioning 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 21, 2011)

Without an antenna

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Dec 21, 2011)

And a Radio-Mast! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now make me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 21, 2011)

Lick my lollipop 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2011)

No its diseased

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> No its diseased
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then I returned


----------



## agent205 (Dec 21, 2011)

Into a hulk

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2011)

From beyond the......

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## pkdayga (Dec 21, 2011)

depths of madness


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2011)

Into the darkness

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2011)

where evil lurks


----------



## erraz (Dec 21, 2011)

Inside his cave


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2011)

I encountered Dave


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 21, 2011)

And the mysterious 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 21, 2011)

Garden gnome Thomson


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2011)

kicked in your

(Surely your aptitude for creativity isn't so low, so very very low, that the only story-lines you can conjure up are centered around poop and reproductive organs ?)


----------



## erraz (Dec 21, 2011)

Teeth for douchebaggery


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 21, 2011)

Only to be

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## iatedeadpeople (Dec 21, 2011)

Lost in the

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Dec 21, 2011)

show _Lost_ but


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2011)

never really alone


----------



## lamborg (Dec 22, 2011)

but it was


----------



## huggs (Dec 22, 2011)

a cheap alternative


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

To the food

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 22, 2011)

Appeared right there

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## carlosfeco (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2011)

where I'm going


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 22, 2011)

Cause my life

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Elloco305 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sucks the biggest 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dirtiest and gross

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 22, 2011)

That's why i

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

constructed a building 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> constructed a building

Click to collapse



Using purely spam


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2011)

And human fingers

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## torsrex (Dec 22, 2011)

Together with duckttape

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2011)

And dead batteries 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## shockem (Dec 22, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> And dead batteries
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



that i charged


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 22, 2011)

while watching Scrubs

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

On my phone

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2011)

And my xbox

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## plus0 (Dec 22, 2011)

in the desert


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2011)

And with Priscilla

http://www.google.com.au/m/search?s...l=au&q=priscilla queen of the desert&sa=N#i=5 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 22, 2011)

with her large


----------



## agent205 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bag full of

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

condoms to help 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 22, 2011)

A cat to

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

fart 205 agents 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 22, 2011)

Then they died

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 22, 2011)

Without any regrets


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Such as me

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

Im on my

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 22, 2011)

Way to hell

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

So die like

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

The fly you

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 22, 2011)

Grabbed with chopsticks

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 22, 2011)

and smashed with

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## torsrex (Dec 22, 2011)

A old guitar

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Error! Check syntax

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 22, 2011)

What's going on


----------



## mohkg (Dec 22, 2011)

A new rom

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

For a phone

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Dec 22, 2011)

which was just


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 22, 2011)

part of a .....


----------



## festafotra (Dec 23, 2011)

big piece of

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Dec 23, 2011)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 23, 2011)

All covered in

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 23, 2011)

Tasty jellybean sauce

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

With coke and...

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Dec 23, 2011)

large rum bottle


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 23, 2011)

Mods suck alot

Sent from my Surround


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

Of fat ducks 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2011)

delivered by trucks


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

With evil iPhones

http://fyouautocorrect.com/

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 23, 2011)

As long as

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## iatedeadpeople (Dec 23, 2011)

Androids destroy them

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 23, 2011)

The thing is 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 23, 2011)

They never ever

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 23, 2011)

done this before


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

But they will

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 23, 2011)

Do it now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## adamku5 (Dec 23, 2011)

However, they need


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 23, 2011)

Something other than

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## torsrex (Dec 23, 2011)

The old battery

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 23, 2011)

And the rigid 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bit of plastic 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Elistheman (Dec 23, 2011)

to think about


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

How I hate

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Dec 23, 2011)

Apple's policies and


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

People loving Java


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

But hating C+

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> But hating C+
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



you misspelled sharp(#)


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2011)

What about Python :/

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2011)

native to Taiwan


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Whereholy cows

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2011)

worshiped, not eaten


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

macaronymax smells bad


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

He's not using


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## GuestK00145 (Dec 23, 2011)

a kitten whisperer

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 23, 2011)

Words we understand


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Are not true

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 23, 2011)

Refering to the

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Refering to the
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



books he bought


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

About the rise

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 24, 2011)

Of child suicidal 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

For receiving iphones

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2011)

I wanna HTC


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

But instead you 

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 24, 2011)

bought nokia that

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

blow your head


----------



## cowsaregreat (Dec 24, 2011)

My dog snores.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2011)

I like Smores


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

Better than spores

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> I wanna HTC

Click to collapse



I have one

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## CNghost (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome Android device

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 24, 2011)

but after christmas

Sent from a cheap motel using your sister's phone


----------



## torsrex (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm gonna play

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## amangoenka (Dec 24, 2011)

Sleep and Smile 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

With my teddy-bear

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 24, 2011)

but being careful


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

They bite like 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

A mother F*****

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

you mean farter

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 24, 2011)

Just one day

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

before Christmas. Now

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## burnt toast (Dec 24, 2011)

Stale buttered toast.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

No its rotten

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Gall0wz (Dec 24, 2011)

and covered with


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sliced green frogs

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

And choco chips

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## cabessius (Dec 24, 2011)

Today I knew


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 24, 2011)

That my girl

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## CNghost (Dec 24, 2011)

Is a lesbian

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Dec 24, 2011)

from outer space 

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

On Christmas eve

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

. So this is

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> . So this is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not christmas yet

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 24, 2011)

but I don´t


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2011)

have any money


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

Me neither so

huh?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I go to

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

the devil from

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2011)

The holy grail




Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

of the spammers 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## CNghost (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

Why is this

huh?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2011)

rapidly loosing elasticity


----------



## erraz (Dec 24, 2011)

On an hourly


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2011)

basis, compounded with


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2011)

Highly explosive dynamite

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 25, 2011)

and also with

Sent from a cheap motel using your sister's phone


----------



## galaxys (Dec 25, 2011)

speed of light


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

can't be attained


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2011)

Because ezio auditore

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 25, 2011)

Without supermans cape


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2011)

Who cant fly

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2011)

due to paralysis


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

So instead he

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

eats tasty crustaceans







*YUM YUM EAT'EM UP*


----------



## erraz (Dec 25, 2011)

Filled with pie


----------



## CNghost (Dec 25, 2011)

π equals pie

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Till my tummy

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

produces methane gas


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Crap its time

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 25, 2011)

To get funky


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

Narfle The Garthok







EDIT:


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

What the fok?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks like

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Android300ZX (Dec 25, 2011)

Fulaeetoy's drunk gerbil

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## burnt toast (Dec 25, 2011)

on some crack


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

crack crack crack

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Dexter93 wants crack

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

Xda  app τεστ

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 25, 2011)

Negrobembon is thirsty

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2011)

For dog blood

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Served on a

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Paper towel but

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## CNghost (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't know

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## wai10691 (Dec 25, 2011)

It is Christmas

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

Where's my hamburger !!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

burger king's kitchen


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

poisoned my way


----------



## CNghost (Dec 25, 2011)

About to die

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

u mad bro?


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2011)

No just perverted

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 25, 2011)

Like Michael Jackson 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

was for her 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2011)

but he's "bad"


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 25, 2011)

Big juicy thighs

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Dec 25, 2011)

Explode so quickly

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Lirankn (Dec 25, 2011)

In my anus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lirankn said:


> In my anus

Click to collapse



Keep it clean.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 25, 2011)

I have seen


----------



## cabessius (Dec 25, 2011)

Knicks vs Celtics


----------



## battlekry (Dec 25, 2011)

Heat up 21


----------



## battlekry (Dec 25, 2011)

Who wants some?


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

I dont like

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes you do


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

like apple iphone


----------



## agent205 (Dec 25, 2011)

In the fridge

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## battlekry (Dec 25, 2011)

No, the freezer.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

No, the micro

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 25, 2011)

No, on roof!


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Screw that phone

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## battlekry (Dec 25, 2011)

Not the pooch.


----------



## cabessius (Dec 25, 2011)

Steve Jobs said


----------



## battlekry (Dec 25, 2011)

Hospital food sucks..


----------



## AidenM (Dec 25, 2011)

tastes like bandages


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 25, 2011)

Smells like tcp 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## laneyofdeath (Dec 25, 2011)

Burns like TCP

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 25, 2011)

And ofcourse looks 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## benjamingwynn (Dec 25, 2011)

Like dog sh1t

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

Right after being

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## bdaman80 (Dec 26, 2011)

Probed by the


----------



## festafotra (Dec 26, 2011)

Dogsh1t Federal Dept.


----------



## nadejo (Dec 26, 2011)

Big brown biatc1...


----------



## benjamingwynn (Dec 26, 2011)

And so he

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Gave Justin Bieber

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 26, 2011)

A Knife to


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cut HER Throat

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## battlekry (Dec 26, 2011)

But he then...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Jump to his

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

death from a

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Two feet ladder

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## battlekry (Dec 26, 2011)

He then realized..


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

Into grandma's body

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## battlekry (Dec 26, 2011)

Twas not possible...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 26, 2011)

she had big


----------



## ericute (Dec 26, 2011)

tonsils which were...


----------



## battlekry (Dec 26, 2011)

Removed by some..


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dinosaur's sharp teeth

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Herpa derpa derp

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## 00Scott00 (Dec 26, 2011)

she said loudly

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 26, 2011)

while drinking vodka


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

But superman came

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

To the infinity

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 26, 2011)

And then beyond

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2011)

Toy Story quotes ??????????


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

To recruit some

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## holla2peter (Dec 26, 2011)

Young and eager

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 26, 2011)

malicious kids with


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of shizz

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Reb0rn (Dec 26, 2011)

And Christmas hate

| icedBOCA (cm9) Beta Powered Galaxy Tab P1000 | Tapatalk |


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2011)

pointers causing problems


----------



## Filgaliel (Dec 26, 2011)

For the elderly

Sent by raven.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

On the brotherhood

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## ericute (Dec 26, 2011)

of traveling pants


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 26, 2011)

Whilst on a

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Journey to middle-earth

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Which is impossible

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 26, 2011)

Without a camel

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

Trained in the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CNghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome House-o idiots

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2011)

Like a pro


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

Evolution soccer 2012

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## holla2peter (Dec 26, 2011)

The year that

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 26, 2011)

Monkeys rule earth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Dec 26, 2011)

By enslaving mammals


----------



## cabessius (Dec 26, 2011)

in small cages


----------



## ericute (Dec 26, 2011)

hanged on a


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 26, 2011)

ericute said:


> HUNG on a

Click to collapse



Very tall skyscraper


Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 26, 2011)

out of the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2011)

wild blue yonder


----------



## battlekry (Dec 26, 2011)

Same year that..


----------



## cabessius (Dec 26, 2011)

Jim Morrison died

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## festafotra (Dec 26, 2011)

or maybe not


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

Cause he could

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## romskii (Dec 26, 2011)

Sleeped with her

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 26, 2011)

brother who is

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

In prison for 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 300k (Dec 27, 2011)

Killing a man

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

Im the boss

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

No. You're lame

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is lame? 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

. If you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> . If you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Say THREE words

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep he is

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Out of ideas

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Because he tried

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## neojith (Dec 27, 2011)

Too hard to

Sent from my GT-I9003 !!


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Think of a

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## battlekry (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody lullaby, so...


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

he shot himself


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 27, 2011)

right in the..

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

Knee, because he

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

Was definetly sober

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Tattered (Dec 27, 2011)

He was fat


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

but good looking


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

the day he

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Took an arrow

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Veight (Dec 27, 2011)

to the knee


----------



## battlekry (Dec 27, 2011)

If only he...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2011)

could write stories


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 27, 2011)

Then he would


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 27, 2011)

be a millionaire

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## battlekry (Dec 27, 2011)

And have many...


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Wives and children

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

With a goat

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 27, 2011)

That was such


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 27, 2011)

full of bacon

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

And macaroni too

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

but he wasn't


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 27, 2011)

A real man

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2011)

Stan the man


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Y U NO

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

Try my noodles

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

Let's start over

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Shiny and new

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 27, 2011)

My HD collections

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## CNghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Of awesome xxx

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## andnej (Dec 27, 2011)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

running firefox proxy


----------



## andnej (Dec 27, 2011)

made by samsung


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

which really sucks


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

but not really


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sick, like we 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

..... No just Dexter93

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

unfortunately yes.. but

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

No excuses dude............

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Dec 27, 2011)

but he himself


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

isn't himself when


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

He eats humans 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ericute (Dec 27, 2011)

while taking an


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty fly for

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 27, 2011)

His only son

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 27, 2011)

That has just

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

Who I killed

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bluerap04 (Dec 27, 2011)

and raped using

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

a stable truck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2011)

On a horse

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Such as thick 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

As they come

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Dec 27, 2011)

around the forum


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 27, 2011)

they try to


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

rape us all


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Until he sing

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## festafotra (Dec 27, 2011)

with melodic farts


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 27, 2011)

Which smell wonderful 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

and taste great


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

not like squash 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## benjamingwynn (Dec 27, 2011)

That sucks monkey 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hairy stuck office 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## benjamingwynn (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hairy stuck office
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Aswell as it

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Smells like smoke

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 27, 2011)

From earwax candle


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ewww that's gross 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## lamborg (Dec 27, 2011)

but actually it


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

is absolutely true


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

That you like 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blues clues guy

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Jonnyshatter (Dec 27, 2011)

Named Steve, right?

sent from my E4Gtouch


----------



## lynxboy (Dec 27, 2011)

No, named John.


----------



## festafotra (Dec 27, 2011)

John?? You mean


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2011)

you don't say ?


----------



## knipp21 (Dec 27, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> you don't say ?

Click to collapse



Yes I do 

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 27, 2011)

But not really

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh yea buddy


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 28, 2011)

Im not a

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2011)

District nine prawn


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 28, 2011)

But I'm hobbit

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## erraz (Dec 28, 2011)

Named luke skywalker


----------



## GuestK00145 (Dec 28, 2011)

A sister lover


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 28, 2011)

From another mother

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ericute (Dec 28, 2011)

with 100+ children


----------



## galaxys (Dec 28, 2011)

rented big spaceship


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2011)

Avis or Hertz ?


----------



## cabessius (Dec 28, 2011)

actually was Budget

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a piece

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2011)

of Kryptonite stuck


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 28, 2011)

Right in the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 28, 2011)

knee. Where arrows


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2011)

soar high above


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2011)

But it was

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Huaiwu (Dec 28, 2011)

tear and tear...


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm getting nowhere 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2011)

Because i ate

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 28, 2011)

a big apple...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2011)

That is spoiled

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## ericute (Dec 28, 2011)

with mayonnaise and


----------



## battlekry (Dec 28, 2011)

...worms a plenty..


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 28, 2011)

Earthworm Jim maybe?

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 28, 2011)

but taste good


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

like that drink 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

that i drunk


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

Reinforced steel vodka


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forum archive search 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Forum archive search
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



does not work


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

For you noobs

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter ninety three


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

is your god 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hes a Demi-god 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah you wish


----------



## festafotra (Dec 28, 2011)

Not even a


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2011)

Single bullet can

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Catch me , cause

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 28, 2011)

She's gonna blow

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 28, 2011)

My cousin Vinny 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

head . Apart from

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Dec 28, 2011)

nonstop incessant chattering


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

that MrHuggs is

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2011)

you got owned !


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

by the god 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 28, 2011)

Of awesome insults


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Known as sakai4eva 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 28, 2011)

The demolisher of


----------



## agent205 (Dec 28, 2011)

Xda's off topics

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

awesome mafia threads

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Dec 28, 2011)

That's why Elvis


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

killed himself after 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Dec 28, 2011)

He heard bieber


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

saying is gay


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Italians are gay

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Dec 28, 2011)

although some say


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

DirkGently is awesome

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Dec 28, 2011)

or at least


----------



## Geoff-dev (Dec 29, 2011)

then it bricked


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Because its an


(LG Phone)

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

apple iPhone 4S


----------



## CNghost (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve Job is

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 29, 2011)

Dead in dirt

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## tokie_ (Dec 29, 2011)

apple fans hurt


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 29, 2011)

tokie_ said:


> apple fans hurt

Click to collapse



yet they worship


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

by putting their


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 29, 2011)

Phones in bum

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

and they twist


----------



## CNghost (Dec 29, 2011)

And turn the

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## ssar23 (Dec 29, 2011)

screw until it


----------



## CNghost (Dec 29, 2011)

Pop out of

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

the dark abyss


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dead apple guy

(Steve jobs)

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

that liked to


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 29, 2011)

break android phone.


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

He also stole


----------



## abellimz (Dec 29, 2011)

A lousy iPhone 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

from yo mama's


----------



## abellimz (Dec 29, 2011)

Womb and regretted 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

not wearing a


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 29, 2011)

ICS proof vest

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

for the rest

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

of gay couples


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

sex filled lives.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

She then went


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

ericute said:


> She then went

Click to collapse



to some place


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 29, 2011)

South of border

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

of carrom board


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

and raped monkeys


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 29, 2011)

But she denies

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

that she screwed


----------



## abellimz (Dec 29, 2011)

Them upside down

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

while having tea


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 29, 2011)

In a large

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Dec 29, 2011)

Large cardboard box


----------



## DROCSID (Dec 29, 2011)

A large striped

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

unicorn appeared from


----------



## festafotra (Dec 29, 2011)

what looked like


----------



## torsrex (Dec 29, 2011)

A washing machine

Sent from my Desire hd using tapatalk.


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 29, 2011)

flying in the


----------



## festafotra (Dec 29, 2011)

most lame manner


----------



## maliceomalice (Dec 29, 2011)

towards a boy

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Which then crashed

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

into a poo


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 29, 2011)

But we all

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Dec 29, 2011)

know for sure

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 29, 2011)

cabessius said:


> know for sure
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000

Click to collapse



that apple is


----------



## abellimz (Dec 29, 2011)

Behind all these

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome android devices 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

down fall and


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

two buns plus

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

the colapse of

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

the hot dog

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

shaped like a


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

rude banana that

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Dec 29, 2011)

disgustingly ressembles a


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

really rude mod

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

that plays with

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Spb shell 3d

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

every single hour

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

And does his

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> And does his
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



homework even though

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Dec 29, 2011)

he has none.


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread is

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Dec 29, 2011)

Now something completely


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

very much disgusting
Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## abellimz (Dec 29, 2011)

Like an adventurer 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## festafotra (Dec 29, 2011)

Kinda likeit though


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

that has aids

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

And uses rubber

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

Balloon to cover

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 29, 2011)

His little pet

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## cabessius (Dec 29, 2011)

trying not to


----------



## Theonew (Dec 29, 2011)

hurt it since


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 29, 2011)

Theonew said:


> hurt it since

Click to collapse



he smell when


----------



## cabessius (Dec 29, 2011)

women are menstruating


----------



## Rocky7032 (Dec 29, 2011)

Plus killing the

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Dec 29, 2011)

free time which


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 29, 2011)

Is not very

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 29, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Is not very
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



large. But now


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

children eat big

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 29, 2011)

Pieces of earwax

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## laneyofdeath (Dec 29, 2011)

Pig-whipping time

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Dec 29, 2011)

Not enough time


----------



## bassedge (Dec 30, 2011)

mod my mobile


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

Not With revolutionary.io

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hayden18 said:


> Not With revolutionary.io
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



and it bricked.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

On the moon

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 30, 2011)

and it started

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Shermaine (Dec 30, 2011)

bmlzootown said:


> and it started
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Doing weird stuff.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## knipp21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Shermaine said:


> Doing weird stuff.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To his mom 

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## disconnecktie (Dec 30, 2011)

On your mom.  

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 30, 2011)

With his mami

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CNghost (Dec 30, 2011)

On another mom

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## knipp21 (Dec 30, 2011)

CNghost said:


> On another mom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So. Many. Moms. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## disconnecktie (Dec 30, 2011)

And their dogs

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2011)

Like Boss Hogg's


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Bite their own

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## CNghost (Dec 30, 2011)

Little hot dogs

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

Under the bridge

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tarp sprung leak

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

QUICK patch it 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2011)

Eye Eye Captain


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Eye Eye Captain

Click to collapse



Aye NOT Eye :/


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_it_eye_eye_captain_or_aye_aye_captain

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## CNghost (Dec 30, 2011)

I know right

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cause someone knows

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Phr333k (Dec 30, 2011)

getting those hoes


----------



## N00bsploder101 (Dec 30, 2011)

While listening to

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## abellimz (Dec 30, 2011)

My grandfather's story

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2011)

But they were

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## PeteM95 (Dec 30, 2011)

Caught stealing oxycontin

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

and taken to

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## agent205 (Dec 30, 2011)

The red planet

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

where red-dwarfs thrive


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 30, 2011)

festafotra said:


> where red-dwarfs thrive

Click to collapse



On beating blue-dwarfs

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## X10minimandude (Dec 30, 2011)

with my big...

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## CNghost (Dec 30, 2011)

Long gigantic tube-like

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Dec 30, 2011)

Sniper rifle L96


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

erraz said:


> Sniper rifle L96

Click to collapse



Fully loaded with


----------



## Utrru (Dec 30, 2011)

Bacon and beans


----------



## abellimz (Dec 30, 2011)

By the way,

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2011)

There's a lot

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## erraz (Dec 30, 2011)

Of madness here


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 30, 2011)

it's because of

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Somebody is cooking

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

Let´s start over


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

cooking something else


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

potatoes stuffed with


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

rusted nails and


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

13 pubic hairs


----------



## huggs (Dec 30, 2011)

and 'special' sauce


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

(warm) and also


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

coagulated blood and


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

smashed iPhones, dirt,


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

rotten tomatoes and


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

all sorts of


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

worms, roaches and


----------



## imparator (Dec 30, 2011)

Apple cider bottles,

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

sticky underwear with


----------



## cabessius (Dec 30, 2011)

many nasty things


----------



## festafotra (Dec 30, 2011)

Like a stinky


----------



## huggs (Dec 30, 2011)

old drunk hobo


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Dec 30, 2011)

In the back

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## redmaner (Dec 30, 2011)

With a drunken...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

farting cow boy


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Listening to tool

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## abellimz (Dec 31, 2011)

Like a boss

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## becandl (Dec 31, 2011)

I ate tacos.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2011)

While watching a

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## ericute (Dec 31, 2011)

very interesting yet


----------



## Tachi91 (Dec 31, 2011)

disturbing video as


----------



## exb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

The pain Olympics 

Sent from my TripNiCE Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## tuscani1821 (Dec 31, 2011)

So I thought

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericute (Dec 31, 2011)

i must buy


----------



## thetonestarr (Dec 31, 2011)

some more tacos


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 31, 2011)

Because I'm fat

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shermaine (Dec 31, 2011)

And I want

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Steak with all

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

the fries !!!! Hehe

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

And my soda

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2011)

But i'm full

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Of pure power

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Dec 31, 2011)

rangers in my


----------



## ericute (Dec 31, 2011)

childhood dreams. So


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 31, 2011)

lets play some


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 31, 2011)

games like Killing


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Dec 31, 2011)

Floor and Happy


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Stop spamming you

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Mr chaos noob

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a chance

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

mods see you

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Proc73 (Dec 31, 2011)

playing with yourself


----------



## festafotra (Dec 31, 2011)

doing ugly things


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2011)

the raven nevermore


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well maybe once

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 31, 2011)

And once more

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

We go again

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Bombing this place

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Jan 1, 2012)

because it's infested


----------



## knipp21 (Jan 1, 2012)

huggs said:


> because it's infested

Click to collapse



With the zombies. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2012)

with Uncle Fester


----------



## knipp21 (Jan 1, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> with Uncle Fester

Click to collapse



Zombies ate him

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 1, 2012)

Long time ago

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 1, 2012)

Shame. Happy new..
Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jan 1, 2012)

end-of-the-world year folks.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 1, 2012)

Las Vegas Strip


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2012)

a dealer's tip


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Jan 1, 2012)

To fix hip

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Tengaku (Jan 1, 2012)

Made him happy


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah its 2012

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

already seems blah


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 1, 2012)

WasabiWa83 said:


> already seems blah

Click to collapse



it is blah

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Jan 1, 2012)

We're not dead!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seen resident evil? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 1, 2012)

We will die 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 1, 2012)

Eventually we will... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Eventually we will...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Exactly my friend 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 1, 2012)

But before that

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 1, 2012)

Be Right Back


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 1, 2012)

,have to save 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 1, 2012)

The cheerleader to

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## ericute (Jan 1, 2012)

save the world


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 1, 2012)

But they screwed

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 1, 2012)

Up so badly

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 1, 2012)

When they said


----------



## NuriJ (Jan 1, 2012)

The secret word


----------



## bmlzootown (Jan 1, 2012)

while constantly rubbing

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## bmlzootown (Jan 1, 2012)

and playing with

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mmmcfc (Jan 1, 2012)

his fantastic Android

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## bmlzootown (Jan 1, 2012)

by sticking it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jan 1, 2012)

bmlzootown said:


> by sticking it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Up his butt....? 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> Up his butt....?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



C-C-C-Combo Breaker. Word.


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jan 1, 2012)

wasabiwa83 said:


> c-c-c-combo breaker. Word.

Click to collapse



funny fackin ****! (rofl choppers)


----------



## mmmcfc (Jan 1, 2012)

He picked it...

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## pokedude911 (Jan 1, 2012)

from the floor


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 1, 2012)

Then puts it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 1, 2012)

On his mouth

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 2, 2012)

And chew it

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

Enraged Lilliputian's stampeded


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

The cow said

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

milk me baby


----------



## erraz (Jan 2, 2012)

Milk me dry


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

flirting with disaster


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

No more milk 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

Milk something else

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## stevventimm (Jan 2, 2012)

Milk your mom

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 2, 2012)

How about no


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Jan 2, 2012)

Like a champ


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 2, 2012)

But he ran

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

from Stan the


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

Grumpy old man

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 2, 2012)

To make him

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

postulate theorem of


----------



## programmer8922 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pythagoras, Pappus, and


----------



## exb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cactus the awesome 

Sent from my TripNiCE Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bob the Builder


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 2, 2012)

It rained and

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Aspire (Jan 2, 2012)

went to Wendy


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jan 2, 2012)

I <3 drumming

Sent from my SGH-i777 Galaxy S II, using XDA Premium.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I want a

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Jan 2, 2012)

break guys, let's


----------



## cabessius (Jan 2, 2012)

take a nap


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 2, 2012)

My phone kills.

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 2, 2012)

My lovely dog

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 2, 2012)

Loves when I

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

Rub peanut butter

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

on your horses

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## cccb010 (Jan 2, 2012)

and the guy


----------



## DROCSID (Jan 2, 2012)

Tried to wipe

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 2, 2012)

*Three Word Story*

his boogers on


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

Your new shirt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus x (Jan 2, 2012)

Surprisingly, it felt


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

like stupid chatter


----------



## arenase (Jan 2, 2012)

until the dog


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sneezed a splatter

Sent from my SGH-i777 Galaxy S II, using XDA Premium.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lets go flyers

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## bdpyo (Jan 2, 2012)

Heard they lost

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## cccb010 (Jan 2, 2012)

the virginity with


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2012)

another mindless post




(Surely your aptitude for creativity isn't so low, so very very low, that the only story-lines you can conjure up are centered around poop, snot and reproductive organs ?)


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

And that's usually


----------



## agent205 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kill the time

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 3, 2012)

Because we nerds..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

like the killing


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 3, 2012)

What the Hell

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

is a nerd?


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

A nerd is

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 3, 2012)

The type of

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

dude that always


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

Loves to mess

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## erraz (Jan 3, 2012)

With peoples emotions


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 3, 2012)

And then he

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 3, 2012)

Rapes them from

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Jan 3, 2012)

far far away


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

With a spicy

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango that will

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## arenase (Jan 3, 2012)

lose market share


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

After android goes

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 3, 2012)

Bust, from losses! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## ericute (Jan 3, 2012)

Meanwhile, a fat


----------



## animatechnica (Jan 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Phones in bum
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fart confuses siri

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 3, 2012)

And she/he suggests 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

To switch over

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2012)

to the wild


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

because there it'll


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2012)

roam the plains


----------



## ericute (Jan 3, 2012)

while fighting zombies.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kill all zombies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 3, 2012)

With no weapons

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 3, 2012)

just with some


----------



## agent205 (Jan 3, 2012)

Spa boiled egg

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## abellimz (Jan 3, 2012)

Sort of grenade 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

That explodes when

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 3, 2012)

You shake it

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

splashing vomit over


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 3, 2012)

To hard then 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## erraz (Jan 3, 2012)

Break of dawn


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2012)

makes me yawn


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

a monster prawn


----------



## lamborg (Jan 3, 2012)

so that it


----------



## erraz (Jan 3, 2012)

Feeds on marshmallows


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 3, 2012)

But when he

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

he got attacked 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## erraz (Jan 3, 2012)

By Darth vader


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

and some stormtroopers xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 3, 2012)

All for his

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 3, 2012)

Balls of steel

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

full of melted


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheese from the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jan 3, 2012)

cheapest kind that


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 4, 2012)

Lacks any kind

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## nuuits (Jan 4, 2012)

Of taco sauce.

Sent using XDA Premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 4, 2012)

That was rancid

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 4, 2012)

Wearing a tubetop

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## srumiQ (Jan 4, 2012)

on his anus...


----------



## abellimz (Jan 4, 2012)

Protecting my baby

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

from the hammer 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2012)

makes the Slammer


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 4, 2012)

Slam the spammer

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2012)

Spam you say ?


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes its okay

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## extreme300 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well don't delay!


----------



## animatechnica (Jan 4, 2012)

Apply ben gay

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## cabessius (Jan 4, 2012)

all the way

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lets go play


Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## qwerty warrior (Jan 4, 2012)

Nintendo sixty four


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 4, 2012)

qwerty warrior said:


> Nintendo sixty four

Click to collapse



but it bricked


----------



## qwerty warrior (Jan 4, 2012)

no it didnt


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 4, 2012)

qwerty warrior said:


> no it didnt

Click to collapse



But we still

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 4, 2012)

Love to play

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Jan 4, 2012)

...not! What about


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

you Mr clown?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Dexter man


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey chaos desire...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you Mr clown?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



You called me?


----------



## knipp21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> You called me?

Click to collapse



Now I run!!!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

and hide from

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## lamborg (Jan 4, 2012)

the dee dee


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

dancing style mods

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2012)

The bee gees

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

back to black


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2012)

Are You Experienced


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 4, 2012)

With the blue 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

mmonkey style guru?


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my god

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2012)

he can't help


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 4, 2012)

having an allergy


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 4, 2012)

In those places

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 5, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> In those places
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



He rubs hard

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

You call rootshells 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 5, 2012)

Which are actually

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

the source of

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2012)

incredibly superior performance


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 5, 2012)

That brings terrible

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## erraz (Jan 5, 2012)

News to wallets


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Then it came 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 5, 2012)

With no mercy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Because he lost 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## rmspower (Jan 5, 2012)

His mojo baby


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Till he realize

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jan 5, 2012)

Center inner chia

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## rmspower (Jan 5, 2012)

May be able


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 5, 2012)

To obliterate the

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2012)

compose interesting posts


----------



## rmspower (Jan 5, 2012)

For the life


----------



## erraz (Jan 5, 2012)

Is funny and


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2012)

getting to ten


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is so easy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

if you just 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## withoutname90 (Jan 5, 2012)

See you soon..


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

without any power 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> without any power
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Moving to the


----------



## festafotra (Jan 5, 2012)

edge of the


----------



## EVIL JIMMY (Jan 5, 2012)

world in a


----------



## skoni13 (Jan 5, 2012)

plane full of


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 5, 2012)

Mutha Fu**in Snakes


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

DANCING LIKE CRAZY 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jan 5, 2012)

like a boss


----------



## festafotra (Jan 5, 2012)

in your underware


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

is not clean 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> is not clean
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



But so awesome

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to www.xxxdadevelopers.com

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Jan 5, 2012)

As speedy gonzalez 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2012)

zipped around town


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 5, 2012)

On his bike

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Let's serve arrival 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 5, 2012)

/departure-themed desserts


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 6, 2012)

Lets begin another 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 6, 2012)

I Love Bacon

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't understand Minecraft.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

But still bacon

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TNumber5 (Jan 6, 2012)

God's greatest gift

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

To chubby dudes

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2012)

tender Prime Rib


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 6, 2012)

And juicy t-bone

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 6, 2012)

From the pigs

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 6, 2012)

Delicious side ribs

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cray-z (Jan 6, 2012)

Needs more bacon


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 6, 2012)

cray-z said:


> Needs more bacon

Click to collapse



Always more bacon,

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TNumber5 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not enough bacon

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ltdanno360 (Jan 6, 2012)

dog ate it

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 6, 2012)

And he's worried 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 6, 2012)

Bacon's not Minecraft! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeco7 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's Friday Friday...


----------



## dimmah (Jan 6, 2012)

today i will ...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 6, 2012)

Slap my friend 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2012)

With a cow 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

terminated by a

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> terminated by a
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Big alien from

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2012)

The blue planet

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bcvictory (Jan 6, 2012)

Which did a...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

triple training oath 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

To train again

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Transition study such

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Transition study such
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Big unknown men

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Airship studio icon 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2012)

Say what now

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Say what now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



It is incomprehensible

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 6, 2012)

to notice that


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2012)

front end alignment


----------



## erraz (Jan 6, 2012)

Was done horribly


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2012)

by Johnny shade-tree


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

In the worst

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## 2stardiver (Jan 6, 2012)

of the scenario


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Jan 6, 2012)

We were in

Sent from my SO-01C using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

The deepest part

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 6, 2012)

Of the world

Sent from hell !


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2012)

when Medusa's head


----------



## cabessius (Jan 6, 2012)

suddenly exploded, so


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Travis ate her 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Jan 7, 2012)

and excreted her


----------



## erraz (Jan 7, 2012)

Into methane gas


----------



## festafotra (Jan 7, 2012)

mixed with some


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 7, 2012)

Yellow poop pieces

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thick brown discharge

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 7, 2012)

On the floor

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

like a pro


----------



## festafotra (Jan 7, 2012)

Hungry anyone?There's


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Some remnants to

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

cook together with

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiled spaghetti and

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

infantile moronic posts

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




selfinflicted1 said:


> Thick brown discharge
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Save us all the trouble and just starty your own "Everything poop thread" 

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




negrobembon said:


> Yellow poop pieces

Click to collapse



Ditto for you

(What are you, a bunch of 12 year olds ?)


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 7, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> infantile moronic posts
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thats my first poop, im not poopaholic like that guy

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi my name 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 7, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Hi my name
> 
> Sent using chicken quesadillas.

Click to collapse



Is panama so

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jan 7, 2012)

Jump Off Bridge


----------



## zoppp (Jan 7, 2012)

And die like

Sent from my G2X


----------



## agent205 (Jan 7, 2012)

Romeo and juliette

Sent from hell !


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 7, 2012)

to rise again

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 7, 2012)

Like a champ


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

at summer camp


----------



## agent205 (Jan 7, 2012)

And sing along

Sent from hell !


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 7, 2012)

With your friends

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jan 7, 2012)

At the bar


----------



## CNghost (Jan 7, 2012)

During late midnight

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 7, 2012)

Snacking of kings. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Until he meet

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

the sacred cow


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

That seek tremendous 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 7, 2012)

Posters to show

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 7, 2012)

A galaxy nexus

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 7, 2012)

that shattered when


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 7, 2012)

It fell from

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 7, 2012)

a ten story


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 7, 2012)

cake, which was

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

a huge lie


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

because the ten

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

commandments indicated differently


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 7, 2012)

That everyone should

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stop wasting their

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Jan 7, 2012)

energy and do


----------



## festafotra (Jan 7, 2012)

passive resistance to


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

amuse the people


----------



## _Sparks (Jan 7, 2012)

and do work


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

But many against 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

Moses's insprining preachings

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## stenky87 (Jan 7, 2012)

water vs fire


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

ice vs lava


----------



## lamborg (Jan 7, 2012)

smog vs smoke


----------



## erraz (Jan 7, 2012)

Unmovable vs unstoppable


----------



## _Sparks (Jan 7, 2012)

But remember to


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beast vs killer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

turtle vs hare


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 7, 2012)

Phone VS desktop

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## cabessius (Jan 7, 2012)

Barcelona vs R.Madrid


----------



## festafotra (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellence vs BadTaste


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

Dangerfield vs Clay


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

Red vs Blur

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## cabessius (Jan 7, 2012)

Samsung vs Apple


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Orange vs Banana


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

annoying orange wins


----------



## cabessius (Jan 7, 2012)

by technical K.O.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2012)

enter Manny Pacquiao


----------



## erraz (Jan 7, 2012)

To beat Mayweather


----------



## gplock (Jan 8, 2012)

While sleeping. Jailed. 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 8, 2012)

Tony the tiger 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

likes 93 octane


----------



## gplock (Jan 8, 2012)

Cause it Superrr!

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 8, 2012)

Then Toucan Sam

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Realalist (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent chicken little

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 8, 2012)

Into frying pan

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 8, 2012)

And got baked

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 8, 2012)

and other smyles


----------



## lamborg (Jan 8, 2012)

and so the


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 8, 2012)

Big scary dragon 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 8, 2012)

ate Lady Gaga


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Then someone said 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

who let the


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 8, 2012)

trash can flip


----------



## paawan (Jan 8, 2012)

and did not


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 8, 2012)

eat the apple


----------



## kevin2516 (Jan 8, 2012)

Filled with maggots

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 8, 2012)

that my dog


----------



## cabessius (Jan 8, 2012)

and my cat


----------



## agent205 (Jan 8, 2012)

On a mat

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 8, 2012)

with a bat

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

He did sat

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2012)

Like a fat

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugly, dirty rat

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 8, 2012)

Didn´t say that


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

mad about you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 8, 2012)

Feelin' so blue

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

You a smurf?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 8, 2012)

Like a boss.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

Like a pro.


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a maniac 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

manically insane hacker


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

but you're a

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## iam.dunsmore (Jan 8, 2012)

Gosh darn awesome

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

cow-bell wearing simpleton


----------



## erraz (Jan 8, 2012)

Born and raised


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

just like one

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

U. S. A.


----------



## Cashflood (Jan 8, 2012)

Is not democracy


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

cash equals democracy


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Travis equals cow

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Travis equals cow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't make sense

You never do

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## Cashflood (Jan 8, 2012)

Sense and sensibility


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 8, 2012)

Some more couples

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2012)

is good for

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2012)

are good for

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## blackcab94 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dancing on ice


----------



## itsbeertimenow (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't compete

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2012)

with a pro


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 8, 2012)

And a single

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Cashflood (Jan 8, 2012)

ticket to heaven


----------



## festafotra (Jan 8, 2012)

or to hell


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 8, 2012)

With a galaxy

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nexus or s2

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2012)

or an Eternity


----------



## agent205 (Jan 9, 2012)

Or some tachos

Sent from hell !


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 9, 2012)

With fresh cheese

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Cashflood (Jan 9, 2012)

things are cheesy


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 9, 2012)

Cashflood said:


> things are cheesy

Click to collapse



Like my toes? 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dipped in cheese


----------



## erraz (Jan 9, 2012)

Made from dinosaurs


----------



## Waddle (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunked in chocolate 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 9, 2012)

Taste like beer


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 9, 2012)

Like Bob Builder

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 9, 2012)

No not again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2012)

please let's refrain


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lose some weight.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Jan 9, 2012)

freakout moonage daydream


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 9, 2012)

are words found

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 9, 2012)

With a magnificent

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## sifting cinders (Jan 9, 2012)

cane and monocle?


----------



## Stopfakn (Jan 9, 2012)

God is good

Sent from my T-Mobile G2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 9, 2012)

Stopfakn said:


> God is good
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2X using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He brings down..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2012)

the wrath of


----------



## paawan (Jan 9, 2012)

his anger and


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 9, 2012)

helps us rejuvinate


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2012)

old dogs that


----------



## unq80 (Jan 9, 2012)

i am here...


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 9, 2012)

to help you

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

get a life

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

and go work


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2012)

with old dogs


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

ready to kill


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sneaky ginger cats

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

that look like


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bart and Lisa


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

having a cup


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 9, 2012)

of hydrochloric acid


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

nah.. aqua regia


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 9, 2012)

And pink lemonade


----------



## cabessius (Jan 9, 2012)

mixed with vodka


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 9, 2012)

The dog shivered


----------



## erraz (Jan 9, 2012)

At the sight


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

of the phoenix


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus rules

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## vlatko.mk (Jan 9, 2012)

open new window


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Close the door

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Slam your head

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Jan 10, 2012)

crying in the


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Soon to be 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 10, 2012)

In the hole

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

matching to the 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2012)

transversely-mounted Spacely Sprocket


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> transversely-mounted Spacely Sprocket

Click to collapse



JETSON!!!! YOU'RE FIRED

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2012)

I want unemployment


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 10, 2012)

Because there's many

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 10, 2012)

People are there

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 10, 2012)

Dressed like chickens.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## ltdanno360 (Jan 10, 2012)

standing in like

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 10, 2012)

large alien cows


----------



## erraz (Jan 10, 2012)

Are being abducted


----------



## Jun Hong (Jan 10, 2012)

To outer space

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

like immigrants from

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2012)

Led Zeppelin's Album


----------



## agent205 (Jan 10, 2012)

You shook me

Sent from hell !


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

All night long

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## ericute (Jan 10, 2012)

while taking pills


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 10, 2012)

And eating cookies 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 10, 2012)

From a bin


----------



## zephiem (Jan 10, 2012)

full of radiations


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 10, 2012)

From iodine 124

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

no need to


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 10, 2012)

Submerged in urine


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 10, 2012)

ck2009 said:


> Submerged in urine

Click to collapse



Almost drowning too 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bardahl (Jan 10, 2012)

but not much


----------



## ck2009 (Jan 10, 2012)

The bin bursts


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

into fire somehow


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did it

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 10, 2012)

I won big.


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 10, 2012)

Today I will

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 10, 2012)

Have tattoos done 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Jan 10, 2012)

with diseased needles

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2012)

ah, such optimism


----------



## abellimz (Jan 10, 2012)

Skyrim, oblivion, morrowind

Sent from best phone of 2010


----------



## erraz (Jan 10, 2012)

Fallout3 is better


----------



## trell959 (Jan 10, 2012)

No its not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 10, 2012)

but later he


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 10, 2012)

Decided to go

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Theonew (Jan 10, 2012)

away to Skyrim


----------



## cabessius (Jan 10, 2012)

with his girlfriend


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2012)

named Yoko Ono


----------



## cabessius (Jan 10, 2012)

and two friends


----------



## monena (Jan 10, 2012)

, Pippo and Pluto,


----------



## abellimz (Jan 11, 2012)

Who are gay

Sent from best phone of 2010


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 11, 2012)

But don't admit 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 11, 2012)

They're Dragonborns... Dohvakiins.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztecbandit (Jan 11, 2012)

And he shouted

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Aztecbandit (Jan 11, 2012)

Fus ro dah

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Jan 11, 2012)

At the snail


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 11, 2012)

Which replied by..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

saying "no escargot"


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 11, 2012)

While falling downhill

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 11, 2012)

L O L

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its shell broke

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

into 10 pieces


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 11, 2012)

Because no one

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Jikstah (Jan 11, 2012)

was there to...


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

Save it from

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

falling in love


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

with the ho


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 11, 2012)

But even though

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

he was gay


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2012)

I sold crack

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

, low quality crack


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

To a bullfrog

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## lamborg (Jan 11, 2012)

who lived in


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

the ghetto for


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

the cheap wine


----------



## Jesushaxyou (Jan 11, 2012)

and cheap "escorts"


----------



## gplock (Jan 11, 2012)

Provided by sheen. 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

who is wealthy


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

enough for having


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

been a second


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

without anyone next


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

To his great

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

father's acting legacy


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

Which also incidentally

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

included "Apocalypse Now"


----------



## erraz (Jan 11, 2012)

Then we bow


----------



## Jesushaxyou (Jan 11, 2012)

in front of


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 11, 2012)

This great master

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

that I am...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

cabessius said:


> that I am...

Click to collapse



Hate so much

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

when I think


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

cabessius said:


> when I think

Click to collapse



My friend is

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowDoiUseAndroid (Jan 11, 2012)

an actual Android


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

HowDoiUseAndroid said:


> an actual Android

Click to collapse



That talks the

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

game, but doesn't


----------



## erraz (Jan 11, 2012)

Have pancake mix


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 11, 2012)

With the wet

Sent from my HERO using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2012)

side facing down ??


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmm so scrumptious 

Sent from my HERO using xda premium


----------



## Jikstah (Jan 11, 2012)

almost as scrumptious...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 12, 2012)

As my.... Pie

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2012)

in the sky...........


----------



## abby2011 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think so.


----------



## erraz (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't understand


----------



## agent205 (Jan 12, 2012)

neither do i


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 12, 2012)

agent205 said:


> neither do i

Click to collapse



Oh well, life 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA Premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's so hard...

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 12, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> It's so hard...
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



To think without

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabessius (Jan 12, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> To think without
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



having a brain

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000


----------



## agent205 (Jan 12, 2012)

because the zombies


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 12, 2012)

Enjoyed it yesterday 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Sqb (Jan 12, 2012)

Along with another

Sent from a rock on fire in the middle of the Pacific


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 12, 2012)

Tiny yet disgusting 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi_Pat (Jan 12, 2012)

Zombie that had

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Been eating massive

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 12, 2012)

Piles of candy 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Adi_Pat (Jan 12, 2012)

Dipped in *waste*

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Toxic and nuclear

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Jan 12, 2012)

imported from Fukushima


----------



## @rbiter (Jan 12, 2012)

No more words. 

Sent from my Nexus in Texas.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

about them in


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 12, 2012)

tutus and little

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2012)

Red ugly chiies

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Red ugly chiies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



That i hate

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KhalCamargo (Jan 12, 2012)

because I am


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 12, 2012)

House MD. said:


> because I am

Click to collapse



THE House himself ...?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 12, 2012)

Or an impersonator?

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 12, 2012)

It can't be

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Jan 12, 2012)

He's been M.I.A.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2012)

since time forgot


----------



## Perastis (Jan 12, 2012)

when man was


----------



## festafotra (Jan 12, 2012)

dumb like a


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

hot blonde woman


----------



## festafotra (Jan 13, 2012)

In those times


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 13, 2012)

festafotra said:


> In those times

Click to collapse



when men start


----------



## erraz (Jan 13, 2012)

Falling apart because


----------



## bdpyo (Jan 13, 2012)

Made in China 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 13, 2012)

Not in Japan. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2012)

birthplace of Godzilla


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 13, 2012)

How's Fukushima doing?

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Spectredroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Especially considering that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 13, 2012)

It was glowing 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 13, 2012)

in the dark


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2012)

enter radioactive turtles


----------



## ericute (Jan 13, 2012)

with hotdog sandwiches


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 13, 2012)

But ice cream

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 13, 2012)

Had gone off

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 13, 2012)

in my mouth


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 13, 2012)

A pound, wasted


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sadly it just

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

happened to be


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 13, 2012)

an inter-galactic soufle


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 13, 2012)

that seemed to

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

buckle under pressure


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 13, 2012)

During his critical

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mesko_zg (Jan 13, 2012)

time of life


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2012)

there's much strife


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 13, 2012)

From his wife

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 13, 2012)

Who was conceived..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 13, 2012)

using a knife


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 13, 2012)

Strangely she felt 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2012)

a stalker approaching


----------



## erraz (Jan 13, 2012)

From the west


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 14, 2012)

Towards the East 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Jan 14, 2012)

From the window

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## fiinix (Jan 14, 2012)

That he broke


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 14, 2012)

with the chopsticks


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

That Will Smith

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## erraz (Jan 14, 2012)

Used to capture


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 14, 2012)

The mighty noodles

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Kiwiiixo (Jan 14, 2012)

of ancient Japan


----------



## MysticKing32 (Jan 14, 2012)

Near the sea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 14, 2012)

of untamed piranhas


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 14, 2012)

Hungry for the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

taste of truffles


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 14, 2012)

In a drunken

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rezapatel (Jan 14, 2012)

Android got me

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

ocean is blue


----------



## funk21 (Jan 14, 2012)

full of big


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Jan 14, 2012)

Know dat feel

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## prophour (Jan 14, 2012)

Left with questions.

Sent from my SERO Cyanogen 4G using XDA Premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 14, 2012)

About the moon


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

, and grated cheese

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## agent205 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahhh a pizza

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good old dough-blob...

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 14, 2012)

Feeling a little 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rezapatel (Jan 14, 2012)

Feel the touch

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

Of my impressive

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 14, 2012)

Red metallic car

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## juanono (Jan 14, 2012)

In your place

Enviado desde mi Milestone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fungi gift rubbish

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 14, 2012)

that's seasoned with


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

the zombie apocalypse


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

of tomorrow, which

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## usaff22 (Jan 14, 2012)

eats your head


----------



## inches0 (Jan 14, 2012)

But you survive


----------



## cabessius (Jan 14, 2012)

only to find


----------



## inches0 (Jan 14, 2012)

His Chicken Spoiled


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

NO! The chicken?!

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 14, 2012)

replied his pastor

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes! The Chicken


----------



## cabessius (Jan 14, 2012)

replied Lebron James


----------



## rezapatel (Jan 14, 2012)

And no more


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

"Soup for you !"


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 14, 2012)

We need soup

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 14, 2012)

Replied jacky chan

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## festafotra (Jan 14, 2012)

jumping over the


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

tall psychedelic beanstalk


----------



## festafotra (Jan 14, 2012)

and then crashing


----------



## erraz (Jan 14, 2012)

On the sun


----------



## agent205 (Jan 14, 2012)

It was fun

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

until the gun


----------



## agent205 (Jan 14, 2012)

Makes me run

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

into a herd


----------



## MysticKing32 (Jan 14, 2012)

Beside the nerds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2012)

of oncoming Elephants


----------



## erraz (Jan 14, 2012)

That Never forget


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

the crisis that


----------



## captain67 (Jan 14, 2012)

Killed in Japan

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

The out dysfunction 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 14, 2012)

of all ostriches

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 15, 2012)

Who werent in

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## alpeppone (Jan 15, 2012)

the Mojave Desert


----------



## ltdanno360 (Jan 15, 2012)

alpeppone said:


> the Mojave Desert

Click to collapse



has alien ships


----------



## jmollabi (Jan 15, 2012)

that eats farts

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2012)

fresh strawberry tarts


----------



## thornhill523 (Jan 15, 2012)

which crunch aloud


----------



## MysticKing32 (Jan 15, 2012)

On the mountain

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 15, 2012)

where the ogre

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 15, 2012)

Preys on the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## rezapatel (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh come on

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## erraz (Jan 15, 2012)

Let's get serious


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

Or lets not

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 15, 2012)

Prey the ogre

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

For I am

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectredroid (Jan 15, 2012)

clearly the best 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thee shall worship 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2012)

The Sacred Cow


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 15, 2012)

But the cow

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 15, 2012)

Has erupted with

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Jikstah (Jan 15, 2012)

such immense emotion


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 15, 2012)

That it only

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 15, 2012)

Has the milk

Sent from my Sirloin Steak running A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fully adulterated with


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

Unworldly ingredients of

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Jan 15, 2012)

Land before time


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2012)

forgot to invent


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 15, 2012)

The little bacteria 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## erraz (Jan 15, 2012)

That revolutionized the


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2012)

cultured yogurt market


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 15, 2012)

and nuclear plants


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

to grow wild


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mniroy (Jan 15, 2012)

When i sleep

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 15, 2012)

On some nails


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

that leave trails


----------



## MysticKing32 (Jan 15, 2012)

Of the whales

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 15, 2012)

Shaped as pails. 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Waddle (Jan 15, 2012)

With a tail

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2012)

bad for jail


----------



## galaxys (Jan 16, 2012)

she broke out


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

because she's fake


----------



## ghoner (Jan 16, 2012)

But he loves

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nacho cheese chips


----------



## Spectredroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Especially without beans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots of peppers

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2012)

triple extra cheeeeese.....................


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 16, 2012)

oh puleeze please

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 16, 2012)

and then the


----------



## agent205 (Jan 16, 2012)

troll running into


----------



## RockR172 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trollface comics website


----------



## Waddle (Jan 16, 2012)

Something very big

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 16, 2012)

Der-Maxi said:


> Something very big

Click to collapse



That resembles him


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh dear child..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2012)

"Where's my Hamburger ?"


----------



## agent205 (Jan 16, 2012)

james bond shouted


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2012)

ketchup, no mustard !


----------



## captain67 (Jan 16, 2012)

On epic wieners

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 16, 2012)

It tasted foul

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


> It tasted foul
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



and the tomato

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tasted like tamato


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 16, 2012)

erraz said:


> Tasted like tamato

Click to collapse



And then a


----------



## dave2 (Jan 17, 2012)

malicious llama


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 17, 2012)

Ran into a

[  ] HTC Inspire 4G: RCmix3d 4.0
[  ] Motorola Droid: Miui 1.9.30
[X] Motorola Droid 2: Miui 2.1.6
[  ] Motorola Xoom: Team EOS ICS


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 17, 2012)

Huge tomato plant. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Jan 17, 2012)

This redundant story

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 17, 2012)

has been passed

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 17, 2012)

To the people

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 17, 2012)

since the year 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## R0CKSTAR3N3RGY (Jan 17, 2012)

of two thousand


----------



## captain67 (Jan 17, 2012)

Glorious dead Spartans

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here stand 300

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2012)

shall always be


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Reminded that they

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## - Swift - (Jan 17, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Reminded that they
> 
> ____________________________________
> ~ Sent from iOS/Android device

Click to collapse



..killed the big...

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 17, 2012)

on Easter morning


----------



## Karel kater (Jan 17, 2012)

while the sun


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not bad

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 17, 2012)

What the ****?

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## DROCSID (Jan 17, 2012)

Why get abusive?


----------



## mniroy (Jan 17, 2012)

I love anin

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Apocalypse came early...


----------



## thampz (Jan 17, 2012)

..because french are..


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely not racist


----------



## vlt96 (Jan 17, 2012)

...or are they?

Wait they are

"Blacker" than americans



PS: I went to France once, they made me racist


----------



## laneyofdeath (Jan 17, 2012)

Think u guys should take your borderline racist comments elsewhere (I know it not 3 words)

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 17, 2012)

Go home, or...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2012)

TESTHD said:


> just go to

Click to collapse



Hell and don't

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2012)

forget your sunglasses


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> forget your sunglasses

Click to collapse



Your stupid mother

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 17, 2012)

Why this nonsense...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2012)

mrmoniz said:


> Why this nonsense...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



is rather meaningless


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2012)

they're lacking commonsense


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 17, 2012)

Or self respect

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2012)

what'cha gonna expect ?


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 18, 2012)

So, today I..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## ltdanno360 (Jan 18, 2012)

looked for work


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 18, 2012)

As a burger

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2012)

Chunky Sirloin Burger


----------



## erraz (Jan 18, 2012)

In a can?!


----------



## agent205 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes you can


----------



## captain67 (Jan 18, 2012)

Said president Obama

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2012)

while enjoying drama


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 18, 2012)

On his tv

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Jan 18, 2012)

in white house


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 18, 2012)

on green sofa


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 18, 2012)

With red curtains

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 18, 2012)

and white ceiling


----------



## captain67 (Jan 18, 2012)

with iced coffee

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## mrmoniz (Jan 18, 2012)

and a sigar


----------



## Mr.Oug (Jan 18, 2012)

and a beer


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2012)

xda hates soap


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> xda hates soap

Click to collapse



And why is

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2012)

Swedish gold desirable ?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 18, 2012)

Because only that

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## erraz (Jan 19, 2012)

Cures our hunger


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 19, 2012)

What about homelessness

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kinasa (Jan 19, 2012)

what is three word story.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Spamming before SOPA

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 19, 2012)

Spammng after sopa

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 19, 2012)

kinasa said:


> what is three word story.

Click to collapse



The three word 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Story needs bumping

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## sleeves007 (Jan 19, 2012)

So they bumped...


----------



## erraz (Jan 19, 2012)

Like a champ


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Like a boss

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2012)

who plays Lacrosse


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 19, 2012)

With Kate Moss

...?

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## erraz (Jan 20, 2012)

What a loss


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2012)

Adult Entertainment Expo


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 20, 2012)

Changing the topic,


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 20, 2012)

He’s T-Mobil myopic.


X10i Crowds BlackEdtiom 2.3.1 (X10_ThKernel08_Cob06c)


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

i love myself


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm soo conceded 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyen_vh (Jan 20, 2012)

And Ana ended

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

where's my Android !!!


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

I C S

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is so

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

jenablinsky said:


> I C S
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



X D A 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 20, 2012)

deependra said:


> X D A
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's three words?

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 20, 2012)

You skipped me 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2012)

to My Lou  ...


----------



## kompheak (Jan 20, 2012)

Skip to my

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jan 20, 2012)

Goodybye I love.....


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 20, 2012)

eating Canadian bacon.

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## kompheak (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cool alan

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

is now dead


----------



## Zd0s (Jan 20, 2012)

Jesus then came


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

and killed him


----------



## mniroy (Jan 20, 2012)

With a AK-47

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Zd0s (Jan 20, 2012)

which had laser


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

no, a bazooka


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> That's three words?
> 
> Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.

Click to collapse



It's GOD word

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Zd0s (Jan 20, 2012)

attatched to the


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

I am sleeping.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mniroy (Jan 20, 2012)

Arduino controled tank

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

bye bye maria


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2012)

the Raven, Nevermore


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 20, 2012)

flew away to

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

Begin his quest


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 20, 2012)

And embark on


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2012)

a quest for


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Finding out why


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Toes are so

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 21, 2012)

Long and fat



[/URL]


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

Then he Realize


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2012)

plans will crystallize


----------



## bdpyo (Jan 21, 2012)

Into small glass

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 21, 2012)

And drink his

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2012)

protein yogurt shake.


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 21, 2012)

Which made his

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Toe elongate significantly!

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 21, 2012)

And gave him

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Some kick to

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Rapidly run naked

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 21, 2012)

On top of

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Zd0s (Jan 21, 2012)

Lady gaga wearing

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Slightly short, shorts 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Zd0s (Jan 21, 2012)

People say 'is...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Rather explicit. Anyhow. .

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

Melancholic Phlegmatic Sanguine


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 21, 2012)

Doubting her Penguin


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 21, 2012)

To be the

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

One who can

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Jan 21, 2012)

... Break, break, break! 

NoSig


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

Invisibly incredibly invincibly

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 21, 2012)

Going into the

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 21, 2012)

Occupied bathroom stall

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## erraz (Jan 21, 2012)

To assassinate the


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 21, 2012)

Overly active bladder-o-doom

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 21, 2012)

Or to join

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

anybody out there


----------



## mniroy (Jan 21, 2012)

With time machine

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## GreyDark (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe one day...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

he will get


----------



## george1234567890 (Jan 21, 2012)

A b*** from

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 21, 2012)

And kills sopa

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 21, 2012)

("Soup", in Spanish)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a few


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 21, 2012)

more hours till

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## nguyen_vh (Jan 21, 2012)

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

not 3 words


----------



## captain67 (Jan 21, 2012)

That was fail

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 21, 2012)

Read the rules :s

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

or you will


----------



## spookymo (Jan 22, 2012)

be kindly asked


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

to get the


----------



## spookymo (Jan 22, 2012)

hell out. Alternatively


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

And shovel snow


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

7 more posts


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

coast to coast


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

goat to goat


----------



## duboi97 (Jan 22, 2012)

Boat to boat 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## funziebear (Jan 22, 2012)

Boats and hoes 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

as ghosts to


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

Themselves on waves


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 22, 2012)

scare the crap


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

out of minds


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

of stupid people


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 22, 2012)

With big heads


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

and little bodies


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 22, 2012)

Who are ultimately 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

forsaken from XDA


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

have something to


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

Poke her with

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 22, 2012)

Like a yellow

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a cheese !

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mmmmmm so delicious

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

and so nutritious


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 22, 2012)

And full of

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

Honey bunches of

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 22, 2012)

Oats stuffed in 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 22, 2012)

A camels buttocks

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Although some might


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 22, 2012)

Accidentally trip over.. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jan 22, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

Who has always

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## captain67 (Jan 22, 2012)

Been there at

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

From the start

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

Till the end

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## deependra (Jan 22, 2012)

Of this world

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

but you still

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Have absolutely retained


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Every single aspect

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Of your Mother's


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

Epically giant, humongous

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## trevanddev (Jan 22, 2012)

your the father!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

To his surprise


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where is travis?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

He pondered as


----------



## trevanddev (Jan 22, 2012)

go bearcatpigsnakeman go!!!!


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Where is travis?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who the xxxx

Cares about Travis 

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

I like beans

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## YZ (Jan 22, 2012)

because













123


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

There's no Santa-Clause


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

just a cow

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

wearing a bell


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Which sounds like

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 22, 2012)

What the f**k !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

He said as


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

he gave one 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

Too little f***s

(Is that an OK post?)

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

But just as


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

You he is

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 22, 2012)

Completely engorged in

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

In Batmans cape


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

With a rubber


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

Catwoman doll he


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

uses for target


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

Practice and feels


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

So much more


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

relieved when he


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

Takes it out


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

And whips his


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

dog into submission.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

And rape it

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2012)

Bestiality is illegal.


----------



## Terminus_1 (Jan 22, 2012)

posted on 9gag


----------



## captain67 (Jan 22, 2012)

With some cheese

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Spread over some


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 22, 2012)

Deliciously looking pieces

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 22, 2012)

Of Purina MilkBones


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

And some crickets,

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

That bite your


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

Short brown thingy

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

That is situated


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 23, 2012)

right in between

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your short legs

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 23, 2012)

Once upon a

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 23, 2012)

Day to remember

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

the good only



just saw that the like a boss dude is back xD


----------



## agent205 (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> the good only
> 
> just saw that the like a boss dude is back xD

Click to collapse



Non cholesterol only


Who's back?

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 23, 2012)

High in fat

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

Back in black!

Well it rhymes so i had to do it

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Jan 23, 2012)

Eating sweet stuff 

NoSig


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

and doing other

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

Stuff which could

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

buy sometimes legally

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

From people who

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

don't respect immigrants 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Jan 23, 2012)

And beat them

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## deependra (Jan 23, 2012)

with his small


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

And slim PlayStation

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Which also acts


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

As a coffee

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Bean hybrid Mega


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 23, 2012)

transforming robot table

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

With rocket powered

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 23, 2012)

MemoryController said:


> With rocket powered
> 
> Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.

Click to collapse



ion boosters onboard


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

But the ultra


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 23, 2012)

Man is so

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

Mad at her

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

WHILE SHE STOPPED 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

trying to reinstall

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Her huge great


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Jan 23, 2012)

As fast as

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 23, 2012)

Usain bolt could

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

But not too

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Quick because the


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 23, 2012)

His legs were..


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Made of real


----------



## erraz (Jan 23, 2012)

Fragile glass materials


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 23, 2012)

It didn't help

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2012)

when eating kelp


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Always gave chronic


----------



## remorema (Jan 23, 2012)

format, install, brick...

Tapatalked from "The ICS Killer"


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 23, 2012)

The next morning..


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Barbera the busty


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

horse from space


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 23, 2012)

Landed on an

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Peice of wet


----------



## antispiral (Jan 24, 2012)

Carpet that smelled ...


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 24, 2012)

Like cat urine


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 24, 2012)

Yet somehow looked

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 24, 2012)

Like Champaign  foam


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 24, 2012)

But in reality

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 24, 2012)

It all was

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## antispiral (Jan 24, 2012)

A ninety foot...


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 24, 2012)

Michelin Man Slobbering


----------



## galaxys (Jan 24, 2012)

Big Wet Mucus


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 24, 2012)

right onto the

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 24, 2012)

President's right earlobe

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 24, 2012)

While he's doing

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 24, 2012)

A foot massage

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2012)

one berserk story


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 24, 2012)

Said to him

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 24, 2012)

"You da one"

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

. Then they said 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Jan 24, 2012)

that they ought-to

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

use the.bathroom 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 24, 2012)

To avoid unpleasant


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

and dirty surprises

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 24, 2012)

lady decided to..


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

buy some stuff


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 24, 2012)

and go to

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 24, 2012)

A galaxy not


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 24, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> A galaxy not

Click to collapse



far away from


----------



## skija (Jan 24, 2012)

the brightest star...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

in the universe


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 24, 2012)

"Stop" called the


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 24, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> "Stop" called the

Click to collapse



Alien from planet: 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## fboaventura (Jan 24, 2012)

Uranus! The now


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 24, 2012)

Vicious looking man

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 24, 2012)

Who hadn't had
Yeah i know its 4

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 24, 2012)

His pregnancy pills..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Towle (Jan 24, 2012)

To take when

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII White Edition


----------



## larryg4438 (Jan 24, 2012)

Inseminated by a


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Giant jelly shaped


----------



## fboaventura (Jan 24, 2012)

Octopus gave birth

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## Towle (Jan 24, 2012)

fboaventura said:


> Gave birth to
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 doesn't make sense 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII White Edition


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone lacks education

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2012)

school of hard-knocks


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 25, 2012)

Until they throw

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

Big piles of

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Big piles of
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Poop at your

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 25, 2012)

Head I'd imagine

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Take him down 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Like a minotaurs..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Like a minotaurs..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



and a BAWS.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 25, 2012)

But they want

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Gerrett (Jan 25, 2012)

But After that

Gesendet von meinem LG-P925 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

He still stood

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Jan 25, 2012)

in the shadow 

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Of a heaving


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 25, 2012)

Blue eyes white

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## Gerrett (Jan 25, 2012)

with a big

Gesendet von meinem LG-P925 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

red cross,which 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 25, 2012)

This story sucks

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> This story sucks
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Why did you
post here then ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why did you
> post here then ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because three words

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

are required to

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Continue the tale


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Of the spammers

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 25, 2012)

with Blue specs


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

spam spam spam

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 25, 2012)

Dam jam scam !


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 25, 2012)

Peanut butter jelly!

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 25, 2012)

Time! Peanut butter


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2012)

perilous plot thickens


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> perilous plot thickens

Click to collapse



Time is over

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Only one thing


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 25, 2012)

Would now stop

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

MemoryController said:


> Would now stop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The evil dr

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 25, 2012)

From becoming the


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 25, 2012)

ghetto ring master

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> ghetto ring master
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



That is Saurons

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 25, 2012)

A tyranosauron rex

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 25, 2012)

From devouring the

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2012)

pork from Venezuela


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

Caught bird flue

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RomsWell (Jan 25, 2012)

Grew blue wings

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kidney Poker said:


> Grew blue wings
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



And then in

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 25, 2012)

1958 it suddenly

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 25, 2012)

built a giant

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> built a giant
> 
> Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.

Click to collapse



Nuclear plant with

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## taethebest (Jan 25, 2012)

fat girls who


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

taethebest said:


> fat girls who

Click to collapse



Like to take

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

bans from mtm


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

And rather painful..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 25, 2012)

banhammers which hurt

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

much like banbricks


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 26, 2012)

And enjoy it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sue by apple

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

for the jailbreak

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Jan 26, 2012)

Of the criminal


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

or the minimal


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 26, 2012)

punishment for the

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## zoppp (Jan 26, 2012)

Ones who care

Sent from my G2X


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

about the three-headed-monkey


----------



## skija (Jan 26, 2012)

which can show


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 26, 2012)

That apple sucks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

that is why


----------



## skija (Jan 26, 2012)

we can think


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes we can

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## xsoliman3 (Jan 26, 2012)

safely unplug USB


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

From the orange

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> From the orange
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



That is so

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 26, 2012)

That the orangefs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Z3US911 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gucci Prada Armani


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

and the hipsters


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

subsequent behavioral anomalies


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

that was close


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

much too close


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

but we must


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

carry on, carry


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

my wayward son?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

there'll be peace


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

will there be?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

Now we stop!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spamming the forums

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## erraz (Jan 26, 2012)

With our awesome


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

spammity spamming spam

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Suddenly the spam


----------



## MrGioba (Jan 26, 2012)

With my friends


----------



## erraz (Jan 26, 2012)

Spammed even more


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

said Al Gore


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> said Al Gore

Click to collapse



In mysterious way

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 26, 2012)

To the cunning


----------



## IBeHoey (Jan 26, 2012)

head of state

Sent from my Virtuous Quattro RC3 ICS enabled HTC Inspire 4g using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2012)

IBeHoey said:


> head of state
> 
> Sent from my Virtuous Quattro RC3 ICS enabled HTC Inspire 4g using XDA App

Click to collapse



In the city

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 26, 2012)

Of never ending

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2012)

MemoryController said:


> Of never ending
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pain and dougnuts

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Located somewhere near


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Located somewhere near

Click to collapse



The big factory

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Jan 26, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> The big factory
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



of *no change.*


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 26, 2012)

which, ironically, was


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2012)

Newt Gingrich's playground.


----------



## sk8bert12 (Jan 27, 2012)

where many children...


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 27, 2012)

Were being watched 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

by the pedobear


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 27, 2012)

Newt eat babies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 27, 2012)

Rick Morandis said

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## Airfoil (Jan 27, 2012)

Eat your veggies!


----------



## samthegame (Jan 27, 2012)

coz they help


----------



## zoppp (Jan 27, 2012)

Ron paul lose

Sent from my G2X


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 27, 2012)

And ensure quick


----------



## IBeHoey (Jan 27, 2012)

,embarrassing, erectile dysfunction

Sent from my Virtuous Quattro RC3 ICS enabled HTC Inspire 4g using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2012)

Doctor Jack Kevorkian


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

Revived it well

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Jan 27, 2012)

shockem said:


> Revived it well
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



with poison needles.


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 27, 2012)

That infused the

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

Very long stick

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Banning these bans

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 27, 2012)

Who banned the 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Banning banhammer for

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banning banhammer for
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mr beans friends

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Me husam only

Sent from my T9295 using Board Express


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

Has been baned

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

From moms house 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

And now regrets

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

replying here like


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2012)

Ike and Tina


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Ike and Tina

Click to collapse



And the evil

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2012)

Notorious Fat Bastard


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 27, 2012)

Who ran to


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

McDonalds and buyed

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

apple, nikon, google


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> apple, nikon, google

Click to collapse



And then a

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> And then a
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dark room supplier


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 27, 2012)

because he's infected

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

but if he
...........................................


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> but if he
> ...........................................

Click to collapse



Drinks the water

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Drinks the water
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



he might survive


----------



## wannabewhizkid (Jan 27, 2012)

the journey of


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Your soul to

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dirt (Jan 27, 2012)

the depths of

sent from my ns4g via xda prem app


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 27, 2012)

p1gp3n said:


> the depths of
> 
> sent from my ns4g via xda prem app

Click to collapse



...my head. One...


_____________________________________


DevStaffAndroid said:


> McDonalds and buyed

Click to collapse



 It's "bought", by the way. Pet peeve.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

p1gp3n said:


> the depths of
> 
> sent from my ns4g via xda prem app

Click to collapse



The underworld in

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> The underworld in
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Heaven or Hell


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

jasone4gt said:


> Heaven or Hell

Click to collapse



And the devil

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 27, 2012)

picked a new


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> picked a new

Click to collapse



World to destroy

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 27, 2012)

before destroying earth


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 28, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> before destroying earth

Click to collapse



Then the devil...


----------



## gplock (Jan 28, 2012)

Opened a can

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

past expiry date


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 28, 2012)

A short time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 28, 2012)

later he went


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 28, 2012)

to touch his

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2012)

high E string


----------



## captain67 (Jan 28, 2012)

And the sound

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 28, 2012)

was absolutely pancakes

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> was absolutely pancakes
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



Mix and then

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## meezo (Jan 28, 2012)

Put it in

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> was absolutely pancakes
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



Mix and then

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Kill the ants

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## shockem (Jan 28, 2012)

as it felt


----------



## agent205 (Jan 28, 2012)

like a sugar

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 28, 2012)

And double-post the

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## csoulr666 (Jan 28, 2012)

and salt toffee


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 28, 2012)

were there to


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

csoulr666 said:


> and salt toffee

Click to collapse



Tastes very good

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 28, 2012)

As good as

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

agent205 said:


> As good as
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Bacon strips with

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shockem (Jan 28, 2012)

a big steak


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

shockem said:


> a big steak

Click to collapse



And bearnaise sauce

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

To eat tonight 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Battered to hard

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 28, 2012)

and lost all


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> and lost all

Click to collapse



The money and

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2012)

retribution for crimes


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> retribution for crimes

Click to collapse



in New York

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2012)

we eat pork


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

And **** bricks

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And **** bricks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



And hamburger to

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Infinity plus one

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 28, 2012)

is the sum


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 28, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> is the sum

Click to collapse



of honeybuns calories


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

jasone4gt said:


> of honeybuns calories

Click to collapse



Is so tasty

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## meezo (Jan 28, 2012)

Like he never

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 28, 2012)

meezo said:


> Like he never
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ate them before.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Ate them before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



In the whole

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Jan 28, 2012)

world they say


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

festafotra said:


> world they say

Click to collapse



Fastfood is bad

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 28, 2012)

But he knew

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> But he knew
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



That its good

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Jan 28, 2012)

as long as


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

you fart a


----------



## festafotra (Jan 28, 2012)

certain volume of


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

festafotra said:


> certain volume of

Click to collapse



The air is

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very much poisonous 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Very much poisonous
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



Than the farts

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 28, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Than the farts
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anyhow, Mr Geoff..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Anyhow, Mr Geoff..

Click to collapse



Likes to play

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hail the king

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## meezo (Jan 28, 2012)

With he's head

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

cut off using 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## gplock (Jan 28, 2012)

Using a spork

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

or a pork?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## festafotra (Jan 29, 2012)

maybe a fork


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 29, 2012)

And a television

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

kill the sig

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

Without even thinking

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

going to Mars


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 29, 2012)

isn't this thread

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 29, 2012)

supposed to make

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 29, 2012)

A nuclear reactor?

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## shadowskorch (Jan 29, 2012)

You never know


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

It might blow

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## zoppp (Jan 29, 2012)

Why we are

Sent from my G2X


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

if bee can.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> if bee can.

Click to collapse



Open a can

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Open a can
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And sting the 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

shockem said:


> And sting the
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Soup to the

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## meezo (Jan 29, 2012)

End of her

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

meezo said:


> End of her
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Neck and then

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

kill everyone. Then

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Learn to fly

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

And then die

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

Alone. Which then

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Freshz24 (Jan 29, 2012)

would be an


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely horrifying experience

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## festafotra (Jan 29, 2012)

for those who


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

festafotra said:


> for those who

Click to collapse



Like to kill

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Chinese dog's

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Little Chinese dog's
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



And then eat

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## meezo (Jan 29, 2012)

For the new

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

meezo said:


> For the new
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Burger King in

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## in99flames (Jan 29, 2012)

Spite of their

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

in99flames said:


> Spite of their
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Name and trust

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 29, 2012)

which are both

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> which are both
> 
> How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!

Click to collapse



Very useless to

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

Donald Trump's secretary


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Donald Trump's secretary

Click to collapse



Pizza factory in

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

colagulated proteins abound


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> colagulated proteins abound

Click to collapse



In Coke and

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

Spartacus shall prevail !!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 29, 2012)

but then something


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 29, 2012)

Out the bushes

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## xHoLyx (Jan 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Out the bushes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



There stood Bacon

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 29, 2012)

scared the young


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> scared the young

Click to collapse



Kid that was

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 29, 2012)

wearing a halloween


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> wearing a halloween

Click to collapse



Costume and like

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Jan 29, 2012)

everyone else he


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

That turtles is

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

ribbon is blue


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> ribbon is blue

Click to collapse



And that Android

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2012)

purple people eater


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> purple people eater

Click to collapse



Is cool and

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

light blue butter

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Jan 29, 2012)

On magenta toast

Sent from Asgard


----------



## invasion2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is ugly until...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 29, 2012)

invasion2 said:


> Is ugly until...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



You try turquoise..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Or red, green

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## androidrockz (Jan 30, 2012)

Hollister graphic tees

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2012)

emulsification takes forever


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 30, 2012)

on that note

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Gibsonflyingv (Jan 30, 2012)

cool story bro


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## erraz (Jan 30, 2012)

Like a champ


----------



## shockem (Jan 30, 2012)

Like a man

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyhow. Today I..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Anyhow. Today I..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Am developing ICS

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

. GOOD MORNING XDA 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> . GOOD MORNING XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Its a wonderful

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

afternoon now, but

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> afternoon now, but
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Its morning in

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## kragg5 (Jan 30, 2012)

... when i saw


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

my epic post

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> my epic post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



On Xda-Developers I

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## askpcguy (Jan 30, 2012)

From the moon

Sent from my I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

By Frank Sinatra? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> By Frank Sinatra?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



And Michael Jacksson

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's Beat it

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keep it clean 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

young little Ben 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't mess it

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

or you shall

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sentenced to execution

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

by the glorious 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trolling dad ever

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

cooked his babies

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> cooked his babies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



And ate them

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

roasted, medium well

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> roasted, medium well
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Served with cola

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Served with cola
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



And french fries

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And french fries
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Without any ketchup

Sent from Asgard


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just BBQ sauce 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 30, 2012)

made from odd

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 30, 2012)

food and other


----------



## erraz (Jan 30, 2012)

Ingredients from Canada


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

that your grandma

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Atruss12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cooked in her 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 30, 2012)

deep, wrinkled bellybutton.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 30, 2012)

and then was


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2012)

InAGaddaDaVida baby, don't


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 30, 2012)

go over there


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

its too frightening 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 30, 2012)

because i am


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2012)

God of hellfire


----------



## androidrockz (Jan 30, 2012)

That will burn

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Your soul in

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Jan 30, 2012)

A matter of


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its snowing! Yay

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Ja5oN (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate snow


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Live with it

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

Make a snowman! 

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## rmcsc (Jan 31, 2012)

Never seen snow. :-( 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lots in Canada     

Sent from Asgard


----------



## erraz (Jan 31, 2012)

Snowed only once


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

U mad bro?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

no i ain't


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 31, 2012)

cool story bro

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

said the fag


----------



## festafotra (Jan 31, 2012)

Did he? What


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 31, 2012)

Of the guy

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your name?

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## mastrobill (Jan 31, 2012)

yes it's mine


----------



## IBeHoey (Jan 31, 2012)

now, could you


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

IBeHoey said:


> now, could you

Click to collapse



Please stand up?

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## captain67 (Jan 31, 2012)

Real slim shady

Sent from Asgard


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Real slim shady
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



Please stand up

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2012)

said the old


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

Black bearded pirate

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2012)

who only had


----------



## festafotra (Jan 31, 2012)

sympathy for some


----------



## galaxys (Feb 1, 2012)

foxy nude woman


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 1, 2012)

where all over


----------



## ericute (Feb 1, 2012)

the world tonight,


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 1, 2012)

there should be

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2012)

more professionalism today


----------



## xstokerx (Feb 1, 2012)

were you work


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 1, 2012)

Because everyone knows

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 1, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Because everyone knows
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



It's no lie


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2012)

I like pie


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like trains

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 1, 2012)

and red airplanes


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

and ice cream!


----------



## Chileno4Live (Feb 1, 2012)

And Android OS...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 1, 2012)

but androids os


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

needs an overhaul...


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

a taste of ios

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's four words!

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

It sure was.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 1, 2012)

a very nasty


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

troll, was over


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 1, 2012)

or was it????


----------



## NuriJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes it was


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

How so sure?

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 1, 2012)

how so not?

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 1, 2012)

Back in 1971


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 1, 2012)

there was a

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 1, 2012)

Square wheel, invented

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## festafotra (Feb 1, 2012)

the year before


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 1, 2012)

hippies began to

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 2, 2012)

Develop as population 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Feb 2, 2012)

grow bigger than


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2012)

flying freckled bananas


----------



## agent205 (Feb 2, 2012)

on flying saucer


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 2, 2012)

that is attached


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 2, 2012)

with a noose


----------



## two_handed (Feb 2, 2012)

to a horse


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

with only one


----------



## agent205 (Feb 2, 2012)

true love ever


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 2, 2012)

that recently died


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 2, 2012)

Of a horrible

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## studacris (Feb 2, 2012)

Festering genital infection


----------



## karkand (Feb 2, 2012)

I am in

sent from SE XMP SK17i


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

a whole new


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

world. My world

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

with everything i


----------



## jenablinsky (Feb 2, 2012)

Can buy in

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

my bag with


----------



## erraz (Feb 2, 2012)

Other peoples money


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

and a whole


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 2, 2012)

Learn to spell

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

or get off


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 2, 2012)

book about the

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

story that was


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

currently unavailable due 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Nutzy (Feb 2, 2012)

To the lack 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Of mandatory maintenance 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

of creativity and

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Life in off-topic

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

we are zombies

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

who never sleep.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

we just spam 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 2, 2012)

your mothers wall

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

And xda ofc 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

makes me laugh


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

the duck out


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2012)

like in the


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 3, 2012)

time I was

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

having a bath


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2012)

bathing in beer


----------



## captain67 (Feb 3, 2012)

And drinking it

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sorry Mr. Cow*

And so began 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Along with urinating

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse



"It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not... 
Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size"


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> "It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not...
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size"

Click to collapse



Chill out Travis 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 3, 2012)

and have a


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 3, 2012)

taco with some

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Portuguese xda fans 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 3, 2012)

who made a


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

nudist comment about

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 3, 2012)

about the user


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

above me, while

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 3, 2012)

having some mudflaps 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 3, 2012)

and being naked

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 3, 2012)

In front of

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 3, 2012)

All this MEAT!

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Watch out! Snoop 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 4, 2012)

dogg the raper


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

the Raven nevermore


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 4, 2012)

What in the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

name of Zeus


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 4, 2012)

And mahatma Gandhi 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 4, 2012)

Had been taken

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 4, 2012)

By the newly..


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 4, 2012)

appointed king of


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Matala late valleys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

where bathing beauties


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

Is like watching

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 4, 2012)

the nectar of

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

sweet sweet revenge


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

while rubbing hands


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

underneath a dryer


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

. Travis mode=on


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

but now bygone


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 4, 2012)

and never looked


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ghosts! somebody Help!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

so I lied


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Y U GHOST?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2012)

Here I am.......


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

at last buddy


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

Said the women

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

to the one


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

Who betrayed her

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

and failed to


----------



## boostadv (Feb 4, 2012)

rise and shine


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Like they should


----------



## HerrKuk (Feb 4, 2012)

Hates pointless threads...


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

HerrKuk said:


> Hates pointless threads...

Click to collapse



stays out of_OT


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 4, 2012)

Because she always 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

says things wrong


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

But performs right

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats not right

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## tearsky (Feb 4, 2012)

*And then she*

And then she


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Fell out of

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Confusion about the

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Things we write

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

And he said:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 4, 2012)

Play the best

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

We beat those

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Creeps lurking here

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 4, 2012)

because we decided

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

to skip school

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 4, 2012)

not to go......


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

To headmistresses room

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

of rock, because 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

She fancies me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Marry her then 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

And have kids

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

There! A happy

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

Beginning for us

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

all. Now suicide 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Murder is comitted

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 4, 2012)

Only one survives

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Die any way

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 4, 2012)

But not by


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

this night, but

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 4, 2012)

We will always 

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Post here,even

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

If noobs annoy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Feb 5, 2012)

The xda pros

Sent from Asgard


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

the mods and

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Sassi Bob who

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

is really sexy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

With great pair

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

Of balls dangling


You mad?

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Squishy like watermelons

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

that look like

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Juicy exotic goodness

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am over 6000

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Feb 5, 2012)

Time to submit


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2012)

papers for institutionalization


----------



## boostadv (Feb 5, 2012)

because they can't


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

Make it to 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 5, 2012)

The Antarctic by

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Swimming upside down 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Shiesh1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Doesn't make sense


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

When you are

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Shiesh1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Swimming upstream backwards


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Chasing an alligator 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 5, 2012)

Over the oranges

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Which make strange

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

Look of the 

Sent from my galaxy 3 using Cyanogenmod!


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 5, 2012)

square feline pots

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

where the druids

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Burn all iPhones

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 5, 2012)

but i love


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

Burning blackberry too

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

the iOS feel 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 5, 2012)

is great in


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

My future phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My future phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is another android

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2012)

better storyline please


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

So let's start:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

Way back when

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

There were monsters

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 5, 2012)

and ghetto dinosaurs

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

, not any cows

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Due to McDonalds 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

infection to all

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

Monkeys in africa

Sent from my galaxy 3 using Cyanogenmod!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

that made you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 5, 2012)

Go crazy nuts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

with a bricked


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

And break your 

Sent from my galaxy 3 using Cyanogenmod!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

little android device


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

That will never

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

reach iphones greatness


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

No stupid thingsPlease

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Like apple products 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2012)

said Mr. Freeze


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

And froze steve

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

No,just Batman 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## kevin2516 (Feb 6, 2012)

Eating a banana

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 6, 2012)

Right before the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

rainstorm, because corn


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2012)

what, in the ???????????????


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

where is mtm?


----------



## galaxys (Feb 6, 2012)

watching super bowl


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes giants won!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha Brady lost

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 6, 2012)

sexy corvettetomanning forwinning

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't use swype 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

To please yourself

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Must go.. school 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2012)

play the fool !!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Maths . Can't skip

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

It today as..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Must steal notes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

From tutors desk

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Like a boss 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

From a fag 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 6, 2012)

who was really


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 6, 2012)

Your father who

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 steak sauce.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

was named Bob 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

And jackass is

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hebb. Bobbie hebb

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

Still not gay 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

as that guy


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

As twilight man!!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

even he hates


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

Jacob's 8-pack abs

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

And his colossal 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

crap of piece


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

[Mod Edit] Removed - Rule #2.1

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 6, 2012)

fits just so

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 6, 2012)

wrong in this


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

[Mod Edit] Removed - Rule #2.1

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 6, 2012)

. Back when dragons


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

Used to excrete..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## pmnxis (Feb 6, 2012)

*relay*

and there are 2D world Non-Fiction Story


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Small sized ****

Click to collapse




DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Toilet glory hole

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=261

2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result what is ‘ok’ to say in your part of the world may not be ok in someone else’s part of the world. Please think about who is reading what you write. Keep in mind that what you think of as acceptable use of language may not be acceptable to others. Conversely, while reading member posts, remember that word you find offensive may not be to the writer. Tolerance is a two way street

*There are plenty of trash/porno sites available for your pleasure on the www. Keep it clean here, or just surf elsewhere.*


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=261
> 
> 2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result what is ‘ok’ to say in your part of the world may not be ok in someone else’s part of the world. Please think about who is reading what you write. Keep in mind that what you think of as acceptable use of language may not be acceptable to others. Conversely, while reading member posts, remember that word you find offensive may not be to the writer. Tolerance is a two way street
> 
> *There are plenty of trash/porno sites available for your pleasure on the www. Keep it clean here, or just surf elsewhere.*

Click to collapse



Ok man.no hard feelings.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Ok man.no hard feelings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tut, you should've 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

Said five words

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 6, 2012)

dexterthat wasn't autocorrect

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> dexterthat wasn't autocorrect
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Three words pal :s

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## JaegerStriker (Feb 6, 2012)

or go home


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 7, 2012)

Follow the rules

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## king71st (Feb 7, 2012)

Love Live Life 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## cccb010 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fap Fap Fap


----------



## agent205 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sigh* forever alone

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2012)

throw a bone


----------



## peewster (Feb 7, 2012)

Still all alone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 7, 2012)

In the suburbs..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## wai10691 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking for chicks

Twitter: http://twitter.com/jacklcw
Sent from Incredible S


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 7, 2012)

Whilst wearing lynx

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Yet still a

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Cappugino (Feb 7, 2012)

dino with a


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cappugino said:


> dino with a

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy nexus

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 7, 2012)

That randomly reboots


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 7, 2012)

Because there's a

___________________________


----------



## josip-k (Feb 7, 2012)

Flying bird calling

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 7, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Flying bird calling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Angry birds from


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Heavenly white doves 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2012)

the raven, nevermore


----------



## studacris (Feb 7, 2012)

Edgar was awesome


----------



## josip-k (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost like DeHuMaNiZeD

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 7, 2012)

And babyfaced however

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 7, 2012)

Like a bird

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 7, 2012)

Sang Nelly Furtado

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 7, 2012)

as the radio


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 7, 2012)

Spilled out secrets

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 7, 2012)

about somebody who


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 7, 2012)

shot the president

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 7, 2012)

The cab driver...


----------



## festafotra (Feb 7, 2012)

and his holy


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2012)

LED millage meter


----------



## festafotra (Feb 7, 2012)

resulting in a


----------



## vbansal (Feb 8, 2012)

big bad pileup


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 8, 2012)

stole some pajamas

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## vampir4997 (Feb 8, 2012)

And sold them

tequila!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 8, 2012)

To fund his


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2012)

Alan Parsons Project


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 8, 2012)

And brown beans

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 8, 2012)

A dangerous addition

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 8, 2012)

To his short 

___________________________


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 8, 2012)

and stubby FACE

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

book you too

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 8, 2012)

I ban you

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

For posting a 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2012)

meaningless nonsensical collection


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

while downloading software


----------



## wai10691 (Feb 8, 2012)

... that can do

Twitter: http://twitter.com/jacklcw
Sent from Incredible S


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 8, 2012)

all you homework


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah,just dream...

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 8, 2012)

of ice cream

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Pie on lisa

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Feb 9, 2012)

See Through Blouse


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 9, 2012)

which was sent

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## vampir4997 (Feb 9, 2012)

By her ex

tequila!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

who was naked


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 9, 2012)

Because he hide

___________________________


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 9, 2012)

From the banhammah

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 9, 2012)

wielded by almighty

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 9, 2012)

Cork that will

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 9, 2012)

Still brutally ban

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Indrid Cole (Feb 9, 2012)

Use the search.......


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2012)

Cruel to be


----------



## erraz (Feb 9, 2012)

Such a noob


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

And a moron

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 9, 2012)

totally dehumanized by


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD,who is awesome

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 9, 2012)

But can't read

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Feb 9, 2012)

or at least


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

Fap into a 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2012)

understanding *three* words


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 9, 2012)

Which aren't always

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 9, 2012)

exact 3 words


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 9, 2012)

RATBORG said:


> exact 3 words

Click to collapse



Or the rules :-\ 

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

will not have


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 9, 2012)

Been correctly followed

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

in a line....


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 9, 2012)

From step to

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

step walking with


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Chuck Norris who

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

with his famous


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 9, 2012)

pen is waiting

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 9, 2012)

Then I thought


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

what am i....


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 9, 2012)

And realized that

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

i have no...


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Supernatural organic powers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

but i want .....


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Legs like Elle

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 9, 2012)

And eyes like

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 9, 2012)

The dark knight 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2012)

arose from the...


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 9, 2012)

McDonalds in the

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Getto of Mexicans

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2012)

green card revoked


----------



## Indrid Cole (Feb 10, 2012)

Time to swim.


----------



## misfitdeluxe (Feb 10, 2012)

Yo quiero taco


----------



## vampir4997 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bell dog died

tequila!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 10, 2012)

of testicular cancer

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## xuanmei (Feb 10, 2012)

round and round...


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Other way round

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2012)

Rat and Roll


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Making a poll

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Climbed it up

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2012)

chased it down


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 10, 2012)

From head till

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

He dies in 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 10, 2012)

A large sack

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 10, 2012)

Of Marijuana but 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 10, 2012)

reincarnated as pig
Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

It gets slaughtered

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Then gets reincarnated 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Into a popsticle 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 10, 2012)

With cherry flavour!

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

And then the

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 10, 2012)

fat ghetto man

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## festafotra (Feb 10, 2012)

keeps eating like


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

agitator of bloddy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> agitator of bloddy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse


*
until he decided

*


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

To buy a

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> To buy a
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Albino Fat Asian


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 10, 2012)

who had a

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

not so clever 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 10, 2012)

blonde girlfriend with

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## crazyscow (Feb 10, 2012)

A giant new


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2012)

crazyscow said:


> A giant new

Click to collapse



cowbell attached to


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 10, 2012)

Megan Fox's neck

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 10, 2012)

Now who is

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ronin178 (Feb 10, 2012)

Letting the bell


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 10, 2012)

Ring Ding Dong


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 10, 2012)

That's my song

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

he is the 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2012)

master of disguise


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 11, 2012)

which is bald


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2012)

eagles soar above


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 11, 2012)

The now forgotten

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## blicg (Feb 11, 2012)

original fat man


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2012)

common number six


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 11, 2012)

hundred sixty six

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Feb 11, 2012)

The mitzvot he

Sent from Asgard


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2012)

ate shellfish, sinner !!


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 11, 2012)

So began his..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> So began his..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Journey to the 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 11, 2012)

Rabbit hole that

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 11, 2012)

Swallowed human beings

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beyond a doubt

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2012)

shadows shall lurk


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 11, 2012)

XDA for life!

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 11, 2012)

but im iboy


----------



## festafotra (Feb 12, 2012)

the one who


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 12, 2012)

Defeated chuck norris

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## him? (Feb 12, 2012)

In a battle

Sent from my Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 12, 2012)

Root recovery rom.   The 3 Rs of Android lulz

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2012)

vabeachfc3s said:


> Root recovery rom.   The 3 Rs of Android lulz

Click to collapse



Thanksgiving brown circumference


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 12, 2012)

of Mr.chubby wubby

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 12, 2012)

Feeling lovey dovey


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolololol





TravisBean said:


> Thanksgiving brown circumference

Click to collapse





Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 12, 2012)

vabeachfc3s said:


> Lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation

Click to collapse



THREE word story

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 12, 2012)

Im going to

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk using a

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 12, 2012)

idiot who restarted

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 12, 2012)

and named rockstarar

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin2516 (Feb 12, 2012)

Into a pole

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

My PC without

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2012)

making any sense


----------



## festafotra (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's take a


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great big whale

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Feb 12, 2012)

For a while

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 12, 2012)

and chop it


----------



## captain67 (Feb 13, 2012)

Into large sashimi

Sent from Asgard


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey you brick 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## gplock (Feb 13, 2012)

Said the Ginger 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 13, 2012)

Y u no?

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## estxxas (Feb 13, 2012)

Kick the ginger?


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 13, 2012)

estxxas said:


> Kick the ginger?

Click to collapse



In the shoe

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 13, 2012)

and dexter93 too



--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 13, 2012)

They found out

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 13, 2012)

whitney housten dead

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 13, 2012)

shalom06 said:


> whitney housten dead
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using xda premium

Click to collapse



at a nearby


----------



## captain67 (Feb 13, 2012)

sooyong94 said:


> at a nearby

Click to collapse



Hotel where she

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 13, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Hotel where she
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



Took too many

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 13, 2012)

Arrows to knee

(I know, I hate that joke too. Just couldn't resist .)

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## festafotra (Feb 13, 2012)

Too bad. She


----------



## id628 (Feb 13, 2012)

forgot to eat


----------



## festafotra (Feb 13, 2012)

more of those


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 13, 2012)

fat free saltines


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 13, 2012)

because she loved

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 13, 2012)

So long nerds 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

who were realy


----------



## sNoxious (Feb 14, 2012)

Not so nerds


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 14, 2012)

But bengal tigers

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2012)

for god's sake


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing will happen

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 14, 2012)

If the ELF (Earth liberation front)


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 14, 2012)

undergoes boob surgery

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

we'll avoid profanity

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 14, 2012)

on Valentine's Day


----------



## gplock (Feb 14, 2012)

They all died. 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2012)

when deep fried


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 14, 2012)

So many turned

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 14, 2012)

nice golden brown


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

there is no


----------



## scottspa74 (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> So long nerds
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sassibob said what 

sent from AOKP heaven


----------



## festafotra (Feb 14, 2012)

doubt, this is


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

the end of


----------



## scottspa74 (Feb 14, 2012)

The road to

sent from AOKP heaven


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

becoming a king


----------



## festafotra (Feb 14, 2012)

of the Rats


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

down in the


----------



## festafotra (Feb 14, 2012)

Sewer of Love


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 14, 2012)

meaning you love


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 14, 2012)

The man down

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

But it's not

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Summersett (Feb 15, 2012)

the color of


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool story bro.

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Summersett said:


> the color of

Click to collapse



The night when

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 15, 2012)

I step out


----------



## Nutterpc (Feb 15, 2012)

To see the

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2012)

reincarnation of Nostradamus


----------



## linkenhtc (Feb 15, 2012)

And then suddenly


----------



## t0fuguy (Feb 15, 2012)

the big poor

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Fat bear attacked

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## sNoxious (Feb 15, 2012)

That is actually

Sent from my Captivate


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 15, 2012)

Cross breeding with

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Some rich fellow

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Feb 15, 2012)

Touched my face


----------



## I AM M07S (Feb 15, 2012)

In a scary...


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 15, 2012)

Very paranormal way. 

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 15, 2012)

After eating cake,

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

say what? Mister 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jefferson, is a 

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 15, 2012)

well known piece


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

of almond chocolate


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 15, 2012)

homemade choco pie


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

and cream lover


----------



## gplock (Feb 15, 2012)

Sauce gingered flavor

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2012)

gives me heartburn


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 15, 2012)

On top of

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## 0ver4ual (Feb 15, 2012)

A burning barrel


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 15, 2012)

Of your mothers 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## festafotra (Feb 15, 2012)

gorilla farm in


----------



## josip-k (Feb 15, 2012)

The town of

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2012)

where I was


----------



## festafotra (Feb 15, 2012)

giving birth to


----------



## captain67 (Feb 15, 2012)

A lycanthrope hybrid

Sent from Asgard


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 15, 2012)

a mosquito which

edit: he was a second ahead of me, dammit! 
--sent from my glacier.


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 16, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> a mosquito which
> 
> edit: he was a second ahead of me, dammit!
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



basically looked like


----------



## captain67 (Feb 16, 2012)

A tsetse fly

Sent from Asgard


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 16, 2012)

captain67 said:


> A tsetse fly
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



that has no


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 16, 2012)

wings to fly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 16, 2012)

In your eyes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

i just came

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

vabeachfc3s said:


> i just came
> 
> Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation

Click to collapse



To share a..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## aceian (Feb 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> To share a..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



dream with you ..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

And her majesty. 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 16, 2012)

The king was 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

On his way..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Feb 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> On his way..

Click to collapse



to Burger King


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

For a whopper

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Double cheese burger ..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## aceian (Feb 16, 2012)

out of d....

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazon rainforest cattle ..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

which were huge


----------



## aceian (Feb 16, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> which were huge

Click to collapse



like peter crouch ..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

And his gorgeous..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## aceian (Feb 16, 2012)

sharp yellow teeth 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

which smelled like


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

Fat dog ****

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

which was actually


----------



## RomsWell (Feb 16, 2012)

A burrito stuffed 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

With big beanz

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## DN41 (Feb 16, 2012)

And hot wings

Sent from my DHD @ ARHD 7.0.0


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

to make the


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

A meal for

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

me and you


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

Which made us

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

all get tattoos


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 16, 2012)

In the rain

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Which made us

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

get really wet


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 16, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> get really wet

Click to collapse



And then dry

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2012)

before going to


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

A Bahamas journey..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

all together now


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

We sing tunes

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## aceian (Feb 17, 2012)

twinkle twinkle little ...

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Feb 17, 2012)

New Galaxy Discovered


----------



## gplock (Feb 17, 2012)

Alien apocalypse begins 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## dmeadows013 (Feb 17, 2012)

Aliens have sex....


----------



## Atruss12 (Feb 17, 2012)

With abducted cows

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2012)

one ringy dingy...............


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

And rumpy pumpy..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

But only because

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Your a buster

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

From the suburbs…

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Where dreams die

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

And legends born

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

And bangsters too

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 17, 2012)

and also cockroaches


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Big Brown Fox

EDIT: Someone already said that, didn't they?!??!! Lol

Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2012)

had caught Smallpox


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Was mad as...

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2012)

vabeachfc3s said:


> Was mad as...
> 
> Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation

Click to collapse



Food and colour

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Food and colour

Click to collapse



zero storyline continuity


----------



## festafotra (Feb 17, 2012)

- said the cow


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

In love with

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

The stallion from..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> The stallion from..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



A place where

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Feb 17, 2012)

He drank beer


----------



## captain67 (Feb 17, 2012)

A chocolate porter

Sent from Asgard


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2012)

Samuel Adams concoction


----------



## IBeHoey (Feb 17, 2012)

Which gave everyone...

Sent from a Virtuous Quattro RC3 ICS enabled HTC Inspire 4g. . .


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

IBeHoey said:


> Which gave everyone...
> 
> Sent from a Virtuous Quattro RC3 ICS enabled HTC Inspire 4g. . .

Click to collapse



A buzzing sensation

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> A buzzing sensation
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



because android is


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> because android is

Click to collapse



Inferior to apple

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Inferior to apple
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



because the company


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> because the company

Click to collapse



Is closed source

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Is closed source
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



because an iphone


----------



## AidenM (Feb 17, 2012)

tried but failed....


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

AidenM said:


> tried but failed....

Click to collapse



and now they're


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> and now they're

Click to collapse



Dancing like cats (had to say that because I don't want a android vs apple war closing the thread)

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Dancing like cats (had to say that because I don't want a android vs apple war closing the thread)
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



because dogs like


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> because dogs like

Click to collapse



chasing fast cars

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2012)

drinking in bars


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> drinking in bars

Click to collapse



While cats enjoy

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> While cats enjoy..

Click to collapse



eating Lasgane, and...


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> eating Lasgane, and...

Click to collapse



And voiding warranties

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## t0fuguy (Feb 18, 2012)

With the best

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 18, 2012)

Screwdrivers, hammers and..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 18, 2012)

nails to do


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

An amazing job

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 18, 2012)

Now im back

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Feb 18, 2012)

From the dead

Sent from Asgard


----------



## festafotra (Feb 18, 2012)

to rule over


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

festafotra said:


> to rule over

Click to collapse



Overweight zombie frogs 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## rudy3678 (Feb 18, 2012)

long long ago...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2012)

rudy3678 said:


> long long ago...

Click to collapse



There was doughnuts

Sent from my DerpPhone using Derpatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> There was doughnuts
> 
> Sent from my DerpPhone using Derpatalk

Click to collapse



Cakes were overpriced

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2012)

Let them eat !


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 18, 2012)

and rejoice because

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> and rejoice because
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



They are so

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 18, 2012)

undeniably sexy and 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 18, 2012)

makes me want


----------



## festafotra (Feb 18, 2012)

forget all about


----------



## elvisr77 (Feb 18, 2012)

Last night adventure


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2012)

the hangover, nevermore


----------



## captain67 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bananas and water

Sent from Asgard


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2012)

a slippery slope


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> a slippery slope

Click to collapse



Thy travel down

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 19, 2012)

Until it collide

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 19, 2012)

and  fight till


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 19, 2012)

hel broke loose.

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## josip-k (Feb 19, 2012)

And dead walked

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 19, 2012)

upstairs to my


----------



## Stevie_ (Feb 19, 2012)

closed closet where

Sent from my Desire HD running ICS using XDA Premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

I always ate

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 20, 2012)

on your mothers 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 20, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> on your mothers
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Large floral plates

TW 4 LYF?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2012)

blueberry creme parfaits


----------



## festafotra (Feb 20, 2012)

and also her


----------



## captain67 (Feb 20, 2012)

Chocolate cherry trifle

(made me think of bakery story lol)

Sent from Asgard


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

is hard to


----------



## sony ericssons (Feb 20, 2012)

swallow but i


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 20, 2012)

Truthfully Lome for 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2012)

a nice Irish


----------



## festafotra (Feb 20, 2012)

girl with red


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 20, 2012)

hair and huge

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 20, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> hair and huge
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Luscious pinky toes

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 21, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Luscious pinky toes
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Then Steve Jobs

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## huggs (Feb 21, 2012)

removed his disguise


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 21, 2012)

and began stripping

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Onefast (Feb 21, 2012)

To reveal a

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 21, 2012)

A new toy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 21, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> A new toy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The new iTowel!

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 21, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> The new iTowel!
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Oh my... what,

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2012)

yelled out howling !!


----------



## festafotra (Feb 21, 2012)

And then Steve


----------



## playonline53tms (Feb 21, 2012)

Downloaded illigal music

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Could get you 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## festafotra (Feb 21, 2012)

some icecream for


----------



## boidian (Feb 21, 2012)

a hundred bucks

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Marchaesa_ (Feb 21, 2012)

despite having been


----------



## usaff22 (Feb 21, 2012)

in the toilet


----------



## mjr_havoc (Feb 21, 2012)

the fat man...


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

3 years locked


----------



## XperianPro (Feb 21, 2012)

Went to kithen.

Sent from my Live with Walkman using WT19i


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 21, 2012)

and grabbed the


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Balls of a

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

nobody questions the


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 21, 2012)

Balls of a

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 21, 2012)

a human being


----------



## onlymojo (Feb 21, 2012)

as I intended


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 21, 2012)

but then i


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 21, 2012)

-blank- in my

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

empty cigar case


----------



## d_zen (Feb 21, 2012)

I find weed


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 21, 2012)

laced with green

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thongs from the 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## t0fuguy (Feb 22, 2012)

The tree of

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy stripper chicks

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

were sitting on


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 22, 2012)

dont stripers sleep? :O


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

in the same


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Feb 22, 2012)

Evo not charging...

Stuck at 9%...

F**k my life

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

iphone ftw duhh


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 22, 2012)

large bucket of


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

dog poop and


----------



## invasion2 (Feb 22, 2012)

boxes of large


----------



## Etrick (Feb 22, 2012)

Styrofoam cup lids


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 22, 2012)

Etrick said:


> Styrofoam cup lids

Click to collapse



For the massive

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 22, 2012)

number of luchadores


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 22, 2012)

slayer600 said:


> number of luchadores

Click to collapse



Around the year..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## larryg4438 (Feb 22, 2012)

2057 in London


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 22, 2012)

When her majesty..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Feb 22, 2012)

got a zombie-look


----------



## larryg4438 (Feb 22, 2012)

and frightened the


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Sexy Duchess of 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## larryg4438 (Feb 22, 2012)

devonshire park apartments


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 22, 2012)

larryg4438 said:


> devonshire park apartments

Click to collapse



Because she had

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Something in her

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 22, 2012)

that wouldn't come 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Timoooo (Feb 22, 2012)

near this dangerous


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 22, 2012)

Puddle of vicious


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rappers who can't 

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 22, 2012)

make coherent sentences


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Till they drop

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 22, 2012)

the iphone from _______


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 22, 2012)

Chinese inhabited sweatshops


----------



## DonalDuck47 (Feb 22, 2012)

in which people....


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Fall in line

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## twizted_dreams1 (Feb 22, 2012)

To worship the.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

great king of


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2012)

the blues contest


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

who really sucks


----------



## dozz01 (Feb 22, 2012)

because he is


----------



## festafotra (Feb 22, 2012)

totally deranged like


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

somebody high on


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 22, 2012)

some mindblowing meth

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

which i got


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2012)

from BB King


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

who was a.....


----------



## walent (Feb 22, 2012)

that bought me


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

to a whole....


----------



## walent (Feb 22, 2012)

bunch of planets


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 22, 2012)

in the game


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 22, 2012)

Called mine craft

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 23, 2012)

Where piglets feed

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

Apple patent EVERYTHING

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 23, 2012)

And notch griefs

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought (samsung galaxys 2 skyrocket lte hd)(that should be one word )

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 23, 2012)

and then died

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

Found my girl

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Feb 23, 2012)

in bed with

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 23, 2012)

EDward cullen and


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Her lover then

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 23, 2012)

who was sexy

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2012)

as Tera Patrick


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 23, 2012)

in an incredibly


----------



## Marchaesa_ (Feb 23, 2012)

weird shaped condom


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 23, 2012)

previously worn by


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 23, 2012)

a super sexy

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

Captain thiery henry

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## walent (Feb 23, 2012)

who is a....


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 23, 2012)

black jersey Cow


----------



## mjr_havoc (Feb 23, 2012)

but totally not...


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very young anymore

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Shadayy (Feb 23, 2012)

and he has..


----------



## tgearman (Feb 23, 2012)

Lesions all over


----------



## mjr_havoc (Feb 23, 2012)

the place where...


----------



## gplock (Feb 23, 2012)

[] AL [] inserted his...

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## mjr_havoc (Feb 23, 2012)

virtually non existent...


----------



## GuestK0045 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wife gave std

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 23, 2012)

running away from


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

The troll master! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

who is really


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy to see

Sent using a train app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

you posting here

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

and not posting


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> and not posting

Click to collapse



banned for hating

Sent using a train app


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

because mods are


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

Asleep, go crazy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## slayer600 (Feb 23, 2012)

He was about


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

To piss on

Sent using a train app


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 23, 2012)

The almighty bucket

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

photo bucket that


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

kept Buckingham under 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

his belt at


----------



## festafotra (Feb 23, 2012)

9am every second


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

of the day....


----------



## festafotra (Feb 23, 2012)

She'll be back


----------



## brentwalther (Feb 23, 2012)

after she finishes


----------



## festafotra (Feb 23, 2012)

with her boyfriend's


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

new name tattoo


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 23, 2012)

which he got

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2012)

on his bottom


----------



## Jon5177 (Feb 24, 2012)

left eye lid


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

and also on


----------



## xHoLyx (Feb 24, 2012)

His sexy butt

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

which i wasnt


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 24, 2012)

Able to handle 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 24, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Able to handle
> 
> ________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Had big overgrown

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## captain67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Malignant testicular tumours

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Onefast (Feb 24, 2012)

He removed by


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 24, 2012)

chainsawing them off

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

while eating a


----------



## huggs (Feb 24, 2012)

new born baby


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

which was 100


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 24, 2012)

Pounds heavier than 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

the 20 yearold


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 24, 2012)

But there was

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## torsrex (Feb 24, 2012)

Bad gps signal

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 24, 2012)

Which is needed 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## ardh (Feb 24, 2012)

the Greatest forum


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 24, 2012)

In the entire 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

world of crazy


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 24, 2012)

People which are 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rayjd1650 (Feb 24, 2012)

not always alive

Sent from my BAMF Forever TBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

in the show


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 24, 2012)

in Middle-Earth, where

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kevin2516 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hobbits lay eggs

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Feb 24, 2012)

Butterscotch and meatballs


----------



## festafotra (Feb 24, 2012)

But I mean


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 24, 2012)

vikings are meaner


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 24, 2012)

and they chop


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

up the onions


----------



## captain67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fake satirical articles

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 24, 2012)

From the Almighty 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 24, 2012)

Zeus the god

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 24, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Zeus the god
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



of the underworld


----------



## festafotra (Feb 24, 2012)

also known as


----------



## jenablinsky (Feb 24, 2012)

festafotra said:


> also known as

Click to collapse



A k a

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 24, 2012)

Uninspired little posts

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## rmcsc (Feb 24, 2012)

cause me dhiarrea. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2012)

and i stay...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> and i stay...

Click to collapse



Away from iOS

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 24, 2012)

Because they suck.......

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

MattyOnXperiaX10 said:


> Because they suck.......
> 
> Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
> Now on the RAZR.
> I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥

Click to collapse



And Android rocks

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 24, 2012)

And APPLE doesn't....

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

MattyOnXperiaX10 said:


> And APPLE doesn't....
> 
> Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
> Now on the RAZR.
> I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥

Click to collapse



Have any features

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

that your brain 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that your brain
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have to work

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 25, 2012)

as a garbageman


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 25, 2012)

And the good'ol

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 25, 2012)

man at the


----------



## huggs (Feb 25, 2012)

pyramid scheme presentation

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## larryg4438 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dropped his money


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 25, 2012)

and then got


----------



## Xardonor (Feb 25, 2012)

...Two Android phones...


----------



## galaxys (Feb 25, 2012)

One for Her


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 25, 2012)

one for mistress

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 25, 2012)

Then they made

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Feb 25, 2012)

Some droid babies

Sent from Asgard


----------



## rmcsc (Feb 25, 2012)

Not some fruits

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## iBustCh3rries (Feb 25, 2012)

Just ripe veggies

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## iBustCh3rries (Feb 25, 2012)

Just ripe veggies 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## csoulr666 (Feb 25, 2012)

which then mutated


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 25, 2012)

To provide good

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 25, 2012)

to the needy

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 25, 2012)

who have small


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 25, 2012)

tacos and guacamole

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 25, 2012)

which i love


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

to drop down


----------



## festafotra (Feb 25, 2012)

each time I


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

marry a pedophile


----------



## festafotra (Feb 25, 2012)

And that's like


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 25, 2012)

festafotra said:


> And that's like

Click to collapse



Im not hungry

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

but please make


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 25, 2012)

A double cheese 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> A double cheese
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Burger with no

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

meat or else


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 25, 2012)

I kill you

Sent by raven.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

with a banana 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 25, 2012)

And a flying 

Sent by raven.


----------



## festafotra (Feb 25, 2012)

coconut targeting your


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 25, 2012)

you know what 

Sent by raven.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 25, 2012)

Filgaliel said:


> you know what
> 
> Sent by raven.

Click to collapse



That will happen

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 25, 2012)

to narrowly miss 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## festafotra (Feb 25, 2012)

you know what


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like trains

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

what's up sheldon?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's up sheldon?

Click to collapse



Nothing but why

«CM9 powered post»
«nAa kernel powered device»
«Androistik»
«By DevStaff»


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

because of trains


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 26, 2012)

That can't stay...

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## iJchen (Feb 26, 2012)

... on the track...


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

with a motorcycle


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Feb 26, 2012)

I raped myself


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 26, 2012)

Using a motorcycle? ??????:O


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah why not

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 26, 2012)

thats so coooooll


----------



## diuface (Feb 26, 2012)

with some beans


----------



## DustByte (Feb 26, 2012)

im always linsane


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Feb 26, 2012)

about sasha grey


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Feb 26, 2012)

And other assorted

Sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2012)

nonsensical unrelated posts


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 26, 2012)

Partially related to

Sent by raven.


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 26, 2012)

absolutely nothing here

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## festafotra (Feb 26, 2012)

or there. Now


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

go to sleep 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 26, 2012)

So that you....

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 26, 2012)

Can dream of

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## bdpyo (Feb 26, 2012)

Young blonde women


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruv.always (Feb 26, 2012)

wearing a weird


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 26, 2012)

funny looking hat

Sent by raven.


----------



## Theonew (Feb 26, 2012)

which came from


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

the old tavern


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2012)

where Nosferatu ambushes


----------



## erraz (Feb 26, 2012)

The three musketeers


----------



## RinZo (Feb 26, 2012)

while they're naked


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 26, 2012)

walking down the


----------



## Threevo (Feb 26, 2012)

Gay bar where 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

you hang out


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> you hang out

Click to collapse



With your buddz

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

while drinking a


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 26, 2012)

delicious, cold wodka

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 26, 2012)

on mighty rocks


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

in a extra


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> in a extra

Click to collapse



Good table in

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

in the best


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> in the best

Click to collapse



Restarant in town

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

which served lobster


----------



## jenablinsky (Feb 26, 2012)

and pasta too

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2012)

meanwhile they dont


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 26, 2012)

you from behind

Sent by raven.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

was on the


----------



## erraz (Feb 27, 2012)

Brink of death


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

due to a....


----------



## androidrockz (Feb 27, 2012)

Shortage of EVO'S

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA App


----------



## Theonew (Feb 27, 2012)

since HTC is


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

not a fish


----------



## erraz (Feb 27, 2012)

Out of water


----------



## androidrockz (Feb 27, 2012)

That can fly 

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA App


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Feb 27, 2012)

But has trouble

Sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 27, 2012)

swimming even though 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

salt water is


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

the best ever.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

more buoyant than


----------



## Riche101UK (Feb 27, 2012)

Apple users with 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 27, 2012)

big fat stomachs


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 27, 2012)

shalom06 said:


> big fat stomachs

Click to collapse



Are so stupid

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

stupid is as .................


----------



## pacogp (Feb 27, 2012)

routing all time


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

gerbils brown upside-down


----------



## DROCSID (Feb 27, 2012)

without a shame


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

who's to blame ?


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

i blame you!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

always my fault,...........


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Travis, evil kitty

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

...walked into a...


----------



## DJHile (Feb 27, 2012)

Big bad bulldog

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 27, 2012)

Who Swyped his......

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

....long brown....


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 27, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> ....long brown....

Click to collapse



Tail into your

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Tail into your
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



@nus,  while also...


Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Putting things where 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 27, 2012)

drinking the creme

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

without the coffee


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

on the rocks


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

with a slice


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 27, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> with a slice

Click to collapse



Of brain and

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2012)

more brain in


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> more brain in

Click to collapse



A tiny cup

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 27, 2012)

With liquid that



Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## Hayaky (Feb 27, 2012)

while bungee jumping


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

like real men


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Head and shoulders

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Head and shoulders
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



gives you dandruff


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

SHAMPOO!

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> SHAMPOO!
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Missing 2 words

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Irl-levin (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> gives you dandruff

Click to collapse



And other stuff

Sent from my HTC Desire S


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 27, 2012)

Which lead to

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm still hungry..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

Like the wolf


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

i see cow ^^


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2012)

How's that now ??


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 27, 2012)

if its wolf: which became a_herbivore 

if it's a cow make it carnivore 
--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

need a mod


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't you rhyme???


 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2012)

a cowbell's chime


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 28, 2012)

its a crime

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Theonew (Feb 28, 2012)

to throw dimes


----------



## obliv (Feb 28, 2012)

into big wells


----------



## Threevo (Feb 28, 2012)

Who can't compare 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 28, 2012)

or be spared

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2012)

ship venting atmosphere


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> ship venting atmosphere

Click to collapse



In the cyberspace

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 28, 2012)

...a man named....

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## shalom06 (Feb 28, 2012)

why not women?


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 28, 2012)

As they're always 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 28, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> As they're always
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fun to play

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Fun to play
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



With your phone

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 28, 2012)

And brushing the

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2012)

hairs on your

(keep it clean)


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2012)

Car Fifty-four where


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 28, 2012)

are you going?


----------



## MacCookie (Feb 28, 2012)

Because they can


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 28, 2012)

Play Fred Runner

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 28, 2012)

and assault the 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## simadams (Feb 28, 2012)

Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 28, 2012)

with forest gump


----------



## t0fuguy (Feb 28, 2012)

And my dog

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 28, 2012)

and lieutenant Dan


----------



## Riche101UK (Feb 28, 2012)

Chewed on a

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 28, 2012)

Bubba Gump Shrimp


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 28, 2012)

Hubba Bubba chewing 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## MacCookie (Feb 29, 2012)

While jumping up


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 29, 2012)

And down the 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> And down the
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gold trim trampoline

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 29, 2012)

Then he started


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2012)

dialing the gate


----------



## festafotra (Feb 29, 2012)

number 666, and


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2012)

Vampires from Havana


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 29, 2012)

To do some


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Feb 29, 2012)

Cuba-style party with


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 29, 2012)

Some chick without


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieg71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Her right breast

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Also missing her

3D version of temple run has finally been released and its called 'Fred Runner'
Apple Fanboys are drinking that Hateraid


----------



## jamieg71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Crack baby crying

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 29, 2012)

With the dummy 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2012)

Curse of Mummy


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 29, 2012)

which killed all


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2012)

who gazed upon


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 29, 2012)

the sun and


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 29, 2012)

believed in Jesus

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jamieg71 (Feb 29, 2012)

With malicious intent

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 29, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> With malicious intent
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To install Miui

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 29, 2012)

on a iphone!


----------



## Ja5oN (Feb 29, 2012)

It sounded outrageous


----------



## festafotra (Feb 29, 2012)

and  made me


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 29, 2012)

want to throw


----------



## MacCookie (Feb 29, 2012)

the biggest banana


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 29, 2012)

which i ate


----------



## Filgaliel (Feb 29, 2012)

Without chewing whatsoever

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## huggs (Feb 29, 2012)

or peeling it

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

like a boss


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## t0fuguy (Mar 1, 2012)

Who ate a

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## RomsWell (Mar 1, 2012)

Playing a guitar

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 1, 2012)

and tapping that

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TheDocNasty (Mar 1, 2012)

keg of heineken


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 1, 2012)

Goin rawrrr rawwwrrr


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

And touching old

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## DarkGoodWIN (Mar 1, 2012)

Google wrote android


----------



## AFAinHD (Mar 1, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Like a boss
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



in the office


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hate my boss

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 1, 2012)

Behind a desk

Sent from my EVO 4G using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 1, 2012)

whose nickname is


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 1, 2012)

Slick Leg Steve

Sent from my EVO 4G using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 1, 2012)

who has 4....


----------



## Kepas (Mar 1, 2012)

His lovely desks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 1, 2012)

which were really


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2012)

gateways to another


----------



## DJHile (Mar 1, 2012)

Portal in time 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Mar 1, 2012)

to get back


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 1, 2012)

to home where


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 1, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> to home where

Click to collapse



Coke is free
Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 1, 2012)

and not cocacola


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 1, 2012)

olaha coca cola

3D version of temple run has finally been released and its called 'Fred Runner'
Apple Fanboys are drinking that Hateraid


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 1, 2012)

which is made


----------



## MacCookie (Mar 1, 2012)

succulent chewy black


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Juice from carribean..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tenpin marinated potatoes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dalawh (Mar 2, 2012)

that were pink


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

From his outlaw

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2012)

Mother in law


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

baby trump corn

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ya feel me

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 2, 2012)

deep inside of

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2012)

creme filled Twinkie


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 2, 2012)

Beneath the deep..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hooride707 (Mar 2, 2012)

I did stuff

-------------------------------------
Sent from my Dell Streak 7


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 2, 2012)

Relating to the 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2012)

Possession of meth

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 2, 2012)

And almost died

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2012)

Yet somehow attained...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 2, 2012)

An absolutely massive.. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> An absolutely massive..
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glowing round hands

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Astraport (Mar 2, 2012)

I am ...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just a noob

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2012)

Who hangs out

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 2, 2012)

In crack alleys 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 2, 2012)

naked with just


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 2, 2012)

Two words written

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 2, 2012)

on the butt


----------



## festafotra (Mar 2, 2012)

"Don't dare to


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 2, 2012)

be proud of


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 2, 2012)

the two dicks


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 2, 2012)

Apple sheep who 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Ja5oN (Mar 2, 2012)

gave birth to


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2012)

two headed freak


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 2, 2012)

That ate four 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 3, 2012)

Apple iphones which.......

3D version of temple run has finally been released and its called 'Fred Runner'
Apple Fanboys are drinking that Hateraid


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 3, 2012)

are the best.


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 3, 2012)

are u dreaming?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2012)

He must be

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 3, 2012)

Delusional or drunk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2012)

as a skunk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 3, 2012)

Because iphones are.......

3D version of temple run has finally been released and its called 'Fred Runner'
Apple Fanboys are drinking that Hateraid


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 3, 2012)

Samsung galaxy clones.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 3, 2012)

which are iphones


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 4, 2012)

Where's your iBrain?


----------



## galaxys (Mar 4, 2012)

drifting in outerspace


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2012)

because i use


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 4, 2012)

guide to the 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Waddle (Mar 4, 2012)

Universe and the 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 4, 2012)

With a giant

Just my spare change.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Universe and the

Click to collapse



zero gravity handbook


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 4, 2012)

That gives a


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 4, 2012)

iSheep a big

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> That gives a

Click to collapse



set of instructions


----------



## exb0 (Mar 4, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> set of instructions

Click to collapse



For ultimate destruction 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2012)

of the mac


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 4, 2012)

of the carrots

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2012)

between the 2


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2012)

illuminarias said:


> For ultimate destruction

Click to collapse



and systematic annihilation


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2012)

of the website


----------



## 0maZ (Mar 4, 2012)

which is really


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2012)

called a interweb


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 4, 2012)

which is a


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2012)

far cry from


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

a dirty martini

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 5, 2012)

Out to sea

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

htc goes down


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 5, 2012)

in bed with

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

the satan again


----------



## huggs (Mar 6, 2012)

to sell plastic

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> htc goes down

Click to collapse



from operator error


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 6, 2012)

huggs said:


> to sell plastic
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App

Click to collapse



marital aids to

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Mar 6, 2012)

The sucky iphone

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2012)

renascence of idiocy


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Mar 6, 2012)

Would only buy

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 6, 2012)

A cheap prostitute

...Awesome...


----------



## GuestK0045 (Mar 6, 2012)

Who smd badly :/

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA


----------



## DJHile (Mar 6, 2012)

Banana in hand

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 6, 2012)

and riding a


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 6, 2012)

circus elephant named

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2012)

Grigori Rasputin, The


----------



## sicclude (Mar 6, 2012)

King of all


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 6, 2012)

the forums in


----------



## t0fuguy (Mar 6, 2012)

All of the

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2012)

miserable little places


----------



## festafotra (Mar 6, 2012)

where rats thrive


----------



## smenes (Mar 7, 2012)

and snakes slither


----------



## DJHile (Mar 7, 2012)

So come hither

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2012)

here and there


----------



## smenes (Mar 7, 2012)

if you dare


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

to climb the


----------



## thinkjoey (Mar 7, 2012)

great big wall


----------



## Americ (Mar 7, 2012)

And don't fall


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 7, 2012)

from the tall

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Drewwilliams2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

statue of the


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 7, 2012)

Chickens floating head

Sent from my ...Awesome.. HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Whose bottom was

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 7, 2012)

bigger than a


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Hippopotamus. Although it

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 7, 2012)

Looked like a


Sent from my Blade


----------



## mrasquinho (Mar 7, 2012)

Giraffe on period

Sent from my Huawei Ideos X5 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 7, 2012)

With a large

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fat stinky finger

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2012)

Stinky is, as


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

when i went


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

all over his


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Smelly period blood

Click to collapse





GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse



Surely your apptitdue for creativity isn't so low, so very very low, that the only story-lines you can conjure up are centered around poop/body fluids?
(make Beavis & Butt-head look like rocket scientists)


----------



## Amer (Mar 7, 2012)

Holding a carrot


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

between his feet


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 7, 2012)

But could not


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

fit it in....


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 7, 2012)

His pants but...


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 7, 2012)

only because h


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Was dieting excessivelly


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

.let's revive this

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 7, 2012)

So that we

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

become heroes again

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## DROCSID (Mar 7, 2012)

In inner city

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## thyeme (Mar 7, 2012)

during the WWI

WWI=world war I


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 7, 2012)

aka wonderful winter

(jk lol)

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 7, 2012)

Of our discontent 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2012)

Made glorious summer


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

With super powers


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 8, 2012)

But also made


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2012)

the raven nevermore


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 8, 2012)

Spare fireplace exploded. 

Just my spare change.


----------



## DeadiKation (Mar 8, 2012)

And then when


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 8, 2012)

we thought we......


----------



## exb0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Already killed all 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 8, 2012)

Those who mattered

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## xAnGeLoSx (Mar 8, 2012)

They Rose Again


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Mar 8, 2012)

From the depths 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

of the shallow


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2012)

moat filled with


----------



## DeadiKation (Mar 8, 2012)

Ravenous crocodilian creatures

Sent from Dedi's Optimus T. -RazrUI-


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 8, 2012)

Which then began


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2012)

to haunt the


----------



## DeadiKation (Mar 8, 2012)

XDA forums and

Sent from Dedi's Optimus T. -RazrUI-


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2012)

then all the


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kids came to

Sent using a train app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2012)

hop on the


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

Crazy little train

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 8, 2012)

that departed from

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2012)

the corner of


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2012)

Black Sabbath Circle


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Her milkshake that

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

Brings all the

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 8, 2012)

Hot boys hitherto 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## essakas (Mar 8, 2012)

be better than

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2012)

the girl next


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

Door whose car

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2012)

burns corn syrup


----------



## DJHile (Mar 9, 2012)

To go far

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 9, 2012)

From wheelchair zombies. 

Just my spare change.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

But became so


----------



## DJHile (Mar 9, 2012)

So began the

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 9, 2012)

War on terror

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 9, 2012)

And xda kangs

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2012)

with big fangs


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Mar 9, 2012)

And little mods

Sent from my GT-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 9, 2012)

Showing that society

Just my spare change.


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 9, 2012)

Needs a change

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 9, 2012)

Its election year

Just my spare change.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

But nobody gets


----------



## kpakpo89 (Mar 9, 2012)

That we will

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ultimately vote for

Sent from my GT-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

Javier.San1993 said:


> Ultimately vote for
> 
> Sent from my GT-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because he brags

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

About his tiny

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

pratheekb96 said:


> About his tiny
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Homemade woollen sweater

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## exb0 (Mar 9, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Homemade woollen sweater
> 
> Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's covered in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

illuminarias said:


> That's covered in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Last week's dinner

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Mar 9, 2012)

and coke zero


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 9, 2012)

Bc hes a

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 9, 2012)

reference to Orwellian 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieg71 (Mar 9, 2012)

Battle ship cruiser

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 9, 2012)

with two double-rooms


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 9, 2012)

And area rug 

Just my spare change.


----------



## Ja5oN (Mar 9, 2012)

bought from IKEA


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Mar 9, 2012)

It is fire-proof

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## taethebest (Mar 9, 2012)

It's *FAP* ready

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 9, 2012)

but i can....


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 9, 2012)

To contain myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2012)

hardly, hardly, hardly...................


----------



## t0fuguy (Mar 9, 2012)

To sing the

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2012)

song of freedom


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 9, 2012)

And pass out

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 9, 2012)

for two weeks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

in the hall

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## essakas (Mar 10, 2012)

doing crazy stuff

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## norpan111 (Mar 10, 2012)

Took an axe

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2012)

Made by Gibson


----------



## pughie (Mar 10, 2012)

To the woods


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2012)

and played Freebird


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 10, 2012)

With reckless abandon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 10, 2012)

and no respect


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 10, 2012)

While skinning squirrels 

Just my spare change.


----------



## festafotra (Mar 10, 2012)

like an endogamic


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever that means

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Mar 10, 2012)

burned her soft


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 10, 2012)

Rock of mold

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 10, 2012)

Into another crazy


----------



## exb0 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dead michael Jackson 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## t0fuguy (Mar 10, 2012)

Eating something special

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Tribute band concert

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 10, 2012)

t0fuguy said:


> Eating something special
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



While dancing on

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Fiery hot coals

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 10, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Fiery hot coals
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So then screaming

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 10, 2012)

For my life

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 10, 2012)

When Apple Made,........

OMG. Counter Strike On Android! http://cs-portable.net/


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 10, 2012)

Oranges for homeless

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 10, 2012)

orange - eaters from outer


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 10, 2012)

space come and


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 10, 2012)

Try to conquer

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 10, 2012)

The vegetables and


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 10, 2012)

pratheekb96 said:


> The vegetables and

Click to collapse



sallad is so

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 10, 2012)

out of place


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2012)

what a disgrace


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 10, 2012)

To be so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2012)

permanently set in


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 10, 2012)

with ketchup all


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 10, 2012)

over his pants


----------



## festafotra (Mar 11, 2012)

every morning at


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 11, 2012)

His brothers party


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2012)

Dribble Ish Kabibble


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 11, 2012)

and the had


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 11, 2012)

A midlife crisis

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 11, 2012)

At age three

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 11, 2012)

And suddenly died


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 11, 2012)

of a horrible

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## t0fuguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Back flipping through 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Mar 11, 2012)

his very own


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 11, 2012)

Ass master 2000


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 11, 2012)

That gave him


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 11, 2012)

a large belly


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2012)

filled with jelly


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 11, 2012)

Which gives out


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 11, 2012)

Pots of funky


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Mar 11, 2012)

Blueish sticky stuff

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 11, 2012)

All over my

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## captain67 (Mar 11, 2012)

Humps, lady lumps

Sent from Asgard


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2012)

Wolfbane infested demon


----------



## shadowskorch (Mar 11, 2012)

Attacked a guy


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2012)

with a pizza-pie


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 12, 2012)

And then died

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2012)

from tomato poisoning


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 12, 2012)

All over again

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 12, 2012)

While listening to

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

The song off..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 12, 2012)

Tina Fey being

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 12, 2012)

Very poorly produced


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Then apple take


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 12, 2012)

golfer on steroids

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2012)

which is stupid


----------



## festafotra (Mar 12, 2012)

like Justin on


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bieber TV US..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2012)

and i never


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 12, 2012)

thought it was

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2012)

superman in the


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 12, 2012)

strip-club last night


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 12, 2012)

but Batman proved

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 12, 2012)

He's a player

Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2012)

a player hater


----------



## Markasss (Mar 12, 2012)

now, The End!


----------



## deepsouth06 (Mar 12, 2012)

hating the game


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 12, 2012)

not the player


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 12, 2012)

The vampire slayer


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 12, 2012)

Peeling by layer

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

On the skins..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 13, 2012)

Of baby dolls

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 13, 2012)

which were very


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2012)

cheerful and merry


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 13, 2012)

No bitter and

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2012)

end in sight


----------



## totmann (Mar 13, 2012)

for good and


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 13, 2012)

The bad of

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## playonline53tms (Mar 13, 2012)

Laptops. BUT THEN...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcsc (Mar 13, 2012)

Aliens. They came

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Havoc08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Stole unlimited data!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## weeo (Mar 13, 2012)

And then burned

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 13, 2012)

all apple users


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 13, 2012)

were sent to


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2012)

If can will


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 13, 2012)

which was off


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 13, 2012)

who has a....


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather large Bacon 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 13, 2012)

strip on his


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 13, 2012)

large brown phone


----------



## rmcsc (Mar 13, 2012)

So therefore he

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 13, 2012)

had to go...


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 13, 2012)

to the grocery

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## DROCSID (Mar 13, 2012)

Getting some drugs

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Mar 13, 2012)

for his pet


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2012)

monkey smoking cigarette


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 13, 2012)

who also stole

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 13, 2012)

Patents  for Apple

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## slelka (Mar 14, 2012)

decided to sell


----------



## doc_haz (Mar 14, 2012)

some samsung tablets


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2012)

dissolved in soda


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 14, 2012)

With a mix


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

Of sulfuric acid

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

and explosive carrots


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Mar 14, 2012)

That lit up

Using Tapatalk/SGH-1897


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 14, 2012)

the whitehouse with


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

The hell yousay?

Good day.


----------



## captain67 (Mar 14, 2012)

Eating bonito flakes

Sent from Asgard


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

mixed with what?


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Mar 14, 2012)

Bacon and cheese.

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2012)

oh yes please


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

make it two!


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

In other news

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Timstah (Mar 14, 2012)

the people of


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

planet Mungo have


----------



## gundamboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Suffered a large


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

devastating bowel movement


----------



## DROCSID (Mar 14, 2012)

in space inferno


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 14, 2012)

known as the

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Corral Buffet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 14, 2012)

Chocolate wonder fountain.

Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

Meanwhile, on Mars 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

spiders are getting


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

ready with Ziggy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 14, 2012)

mutated for evil

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

reasons into a


----------



## weeo (Mar 14, 2012)

1st class philosophy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 14, 2012)

Lecture regarding the 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 14, 2012)

non-existence of the


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2012)

elusive life spark


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 15, 2012)

That travels around

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 15, 2012)

With many freaks

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 15, 2012)

, out at night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 15, 2012)

burning people and

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda premium


----------



## jonykapa (Mar 15, 2012)

jumping around, because


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2012)

Newt ain't cute


----------



## leo321 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rick Perry sings

Good day.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 15, 2012)

A tribute to..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 15, 2012)

his mother's son


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 15, 2012)

Who died in


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 15, 2012)

grossly premature childbirth


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2012)

that's one bad


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 15, 2012)

and weird comment

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2012)

diabolical plot unfolds:


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 15, 2012)

which is to...


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 15, 2012)

Make you ponder 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2012)

from over yonder


----------



## joeTaco (Mar 16, 2012)

the filthiness of


----------



## prochargedls2 (Mar 16, 2012)

His bathroom


Sent from my Epic with a lil' ice cream on it


----------



## androidrockz (Mar 16, 2012)

And his basement.

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 16, 2012)

Of infected yeast

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Aspire (Mar 16, 2012)

And a leaky

Sent from my GT-S5670 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2012)

agent205 said:


> filled with semen

Click to collapse



reported



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse





> "It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not...
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size."

Click to collapse



............................................


----------



## Shinydude100 (Mar 16, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Mar 16, 2012)

Noob got pwned

Sent from Asgard


----------



## 2012oasis (Mar 16, 2012)

By the greatest...

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 16, 2012)

and i mean....


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 16, 2012)

greatest xda mod


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

Who luckily has

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 16, 2012)

An android phone

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

With limited edition.. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 16, 2012)

fuzzy socks from

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 16, 2012)

their grandmother who


----------



## howdid (Mar 16, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> their grandmother who

Click to collapse



Owns a ipad to

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

Stalk old men

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

from pirate ships


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

that never sleep

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Till they caught


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 17, 2012)

scurvy ridden mp3's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Which they raided


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

From black beards..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 17, 2012)

called pirate bay


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

Which enables you

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## kanitkaplan (Mar 17, 2012)

Very Important Person (Yea i'm a narcissist)


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

To download some 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> To download some
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hard gay movies


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not to forget

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

The time he

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 17, 2012)

Grabbed the girl's

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.3.12


----------



## theizzardking (Mar 17, 2012)

Dirty niggard hand....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 17, 2012)

without any finger


----------



## forgiv (Mar 17, 2012)

protection, for she


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 17, 2012)

is infected with


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2012)

With cancer and

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 17, 2012)

also has liver


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2012)

damage due to


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

And TB, with..   (two bellies, lol)


Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

cows with human


----------



## GBGamer (Mar 17, 2012)

Faces and spines

Sent from Darth Hercules


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 18, 2012)

which coincidentally were

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## festafotra (Mar 18, 2012)

both nonsense 3-word-sentences


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 18, 2012)

and you sir

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 18, 2012)

Are fracking banned

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## exb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

Cause your grammar 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 18, 2012)

Is laughable and


----------



## exb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

Makes the joker 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cure25 (Mar 18, 2012)

Go in circus

Lewa OS M-4


----------



## exb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

And play the 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cure25 (Mar 18, 2012)

Game with ant

Lewa OS M-4


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

With a dice

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

He has lice! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kotaro_14 (Mar 18, 2012)

Or just rice

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## exb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

That made him 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Look like a


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 18, 2012)

But he killed


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 18, 2012)

all hope of


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

Having again a 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 18, 2012)

somebody call me ?


----------



## foolishking (Mar 18, 2012)

Then it started


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

Dancing with a ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 18, 2012)

black magic woman


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

In rainy weather... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 18, 2012)

err...pennies from heaven


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 18, 2012)

festafotra said:


> err...pennies from heaven

Click to collapse



Are not very

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 18, 2012)

frequent but always


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 18, 2012)

Seem to grab 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 18, 2012)

the attention of

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 18, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> the attention of
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



your moms garden

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

Which has many 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Mar 19, 2012)

Bugs, leaves And

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## BayuDroidz (Mar 19, 2012)

Bushes. Seems like


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2012)

one track minds


----------



## TheSG (Mar 19, 2012)

Loves custom rom

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 19, 2012)

But-then I got-high

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## kordek2121 (Mar 19, 2012)

suddenly felt hunger,


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Started eating pizza

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## skategeezer (Mar 19, 2012)

With your mom.....


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 19, 2012)

at the super-size


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bouncer wannabe cow

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2012)

Luv bouncing you !


(You deserved it. Follow the rules and have respect for others and yourself)


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not even close

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2012)

International man of


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 19, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Not even close
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Instead, so far

How you doin'? Greetings from my GT-I9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2012)

away from the


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 19, 2012)

The mighty pizza

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2012)

who was big


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Than a burger

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

The size of

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 19, 2012)

A rabid hippo

Hit THANKS if I helped u


----------



## XoomSam (Mar 19, 2012)

A great big...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 19, 2012)

demon lord came


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 19, 2012)

in his pants


----------



## VanYul (Mar 19, 2012)

and ran away


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

To the suburbs

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> To the suburbs
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



And eat dönner

Skickat från min E15i via Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Mar 19, 2012)

and some cockroaches


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

With pilau rice 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2012)

With chocolate sauce

Hit THANKS if I helped u


----------



## Aspire (Mar 20, 2012)

And some wine

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 20, 2012)

whose wife isn't



-----------------

in the kitchen

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2012)

With a guy

Hit THANKS if I helped u


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

eats the cat.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 20, 2012)

Whilst being conceived

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 20, 2012)

into thinking that

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2012)

She is A

Hit THANKS if I helped u


----------



## festafotra (Mar 20, 2012)

disguised alien from


----------



## VanYul (Mar 20, 2012)

The planet saturn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## shockem (Mar 20, 2012)

that is so


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 20, 2012)

Dangerous she killed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dbalazs123 (Mar 20, 2012)

many strangers while


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 20, 2012)

smoking a really


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2012)

large Alaskan Sockeye-Salmon


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dipped in dirty

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 21, 2012)

oil from fish


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tastes like dike

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## huggs (Mar 21, 2012)

You misspelled dyke

Sent from my Samsung Dart using XDA app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 21, 2012)

because he is


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 21, 2012)

uttering unimaginative ramblings


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2012)

While scratching his

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

Balls while cooking

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Balls while cooking
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



his mothers love 


--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 21, 2012)

Saturday kitchen replay..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 21, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Saturday kitchen replay..
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



because women should

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TheSG (Mar 21, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> because women should
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Stay in home.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 21, 2012)

And only complete 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)

provocative mating rituals


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 21, 2012)

and delightful sandwiches 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 21, 2012)

the end.  In


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2012)

Some time hopefully ...

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2012)

You shall not

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)

communicate with necromancers


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 21, 2012)

or hire dancers


----------



## festafotra (Mar 21, 2012)

with no chances


----------



## jenablinsky (Mar 21, 2012)

but with essences

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## androidrockz (Mar 22, 2012)

And odd skills

Sent from my SPH-M920 using XDA


----------



## graymonkey44 (Mar 22, 2012)

with cedric diggory


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2012)

who's blood courses


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 22, 2012)

through frozen pipelines


----------



## vinc3stylez (Mar 22, 2012)

with pet armadillos


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2012)

with pet armadillos ??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 22, 2012)

And small insects

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## Shiesh1 (Mar 22, 2012)

With chocolate sauce

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 22, 2012)

Frozen, so that 

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't melt away

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2012)

you don't say ?


----------



## huggs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for playing


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

because you have


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 22, 2012)

Won something big

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

but wont be


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2012)

adequately compensated for


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

the hard labor


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

And the price

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

of transprotaion cost


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

Him 1000$ and

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

then dont foget


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 22, 2012)

that treadmills can

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2012)

Do everything you

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ever dreamt of 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2012)

flying with the


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 22, 2012)

Three-headed cows of

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 22, 2012)

Southern California, who 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## xviruz (Mar 22, 2012)

was the fat


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 23, 2012)

That came last..

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 23, 2012)

But can treated

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2012)

while remaining seated


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 23, 2012)

On the couch 

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 23, 2012)

On such a

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## M3TALLICA (Mar 23, 2012)

What a thread....


----------



## Aspire (Mar 23, 2012)

This has been

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2012)

through the mill


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 23, 2012)

Similar to the

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## TheSG (Mar 23, 2012)

On my Ace.

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 23, 2012)

Which will continue

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 23, 2012)

Till the day

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## festafotra (Mar 23, 2012)

this thread end


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 23, 2012)

But hopefully, that

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Mar 23, 2012)

won't happen till


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Mar 24, 2012)

Fat lady's sing.

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 24, 2012)

Their hearts out

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## icenight89 (Mar 24, 2012)

and farts out


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2012)

But that stinks

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 24, 2012)

To such extent

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## krp5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

that I vomit.


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

And have medicene

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2012)

for mistress Angeline


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2012)

Who is a

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 24, 2012)

Person not known

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Kepas (Mar 24, 2012)

But still very

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2012)

prominent in certain


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2012)

Fields such as

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2012)

Off Topic trolling


----------



## candleworth7808 (Mar 24, 2012)

and cheeseburger hunting.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2012)

Where's my Cheeseburger !!!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 24, 2012)

On the stove

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 24, 2012)

Weirdly enough. Not

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 24, 2012)

The time to

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2012)

narfle the Garthok


----------



## jbirdie (Mar 25, 2012)

No more beer


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 25, 2012)

jbirdie said:


> No more beer

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2b8ENc_Ak&feature=youtube_gdata_player beer run? 

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2012)

Tuscun Grape Vines


----------



## TheSG (Mar 25, 2012)

No more posts

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2012)

CoNsPiRiSiZe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2b8ENc_Ak&feature=youtube_gdata_player beer run?
> 
> Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!

Click to collapse



What part of *"**Three* word Story" is beyond your comprehension ?

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




TheSG said:


> No more posts

Click to collapse



So let's toast


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 25, 2012)

To the most

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## hwleon (Mar 25, 2012)

Ready for action!

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 25, 2012)

And ready for

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 25, 2012)

the ninth circle

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 25, 2012)

Of all circles

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TheSG (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope is good.

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 25, 2012)

Fear is bad

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Mar 25, 2012)

For the lighthearted

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2012)

and those affiliated


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 25, 2012)

With Satan and

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 25, 2012)

Other devil-like forms

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2012)

other devilish forms


----------



## festafotra (Mar 25, 2012)

like apple shaped


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 25, 2012)

Body with a

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 25, 2012)

Body with an***


IPhone in its

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2012)

inexplicable irregular mole


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 25, 2012)

through which comes

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 25, 2012)

like a pineapple


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 25, 2012)

driven into frozen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 25, 2012)

Wrath similar to

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2012)

Doctor Freeze's temperamental


----------



## Westylakey (Mar 25, 2012)

and then he..


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 25, 2012)

lost his phone


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

So then he


----------



## Westylakey (Mar 25, 2012)

used PhoneLocator Pro


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

But unfortunately he


----------



## hwleon (Mar 25, 2012)

Woke up drunk!

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

hwleon said:


> Woke up drunk!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA

Click to collapse



End of story? I;

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## leo321 (Mar 26, 2012)

Story never ends.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atruss12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Forever it lives


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 26, 2012)

Till time ends

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## wai10691 (Mar 26, 2012)

Till trees die

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 26, 2012)

And babies cry

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Aspire (Mar 26, 2012)

But don' lie

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Mar 26, 2012)

Then I sigh...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2012)

and say goodbye


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll be back

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 26, 2012)

After another big-bang

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 26, 2012)

And seek revenge 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 26, 2012)

where is konohamaru


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 26, 2012)

With a minigun

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 26, 2012)

tucked into a


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2012)

loaf of bread


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 26, 2012)

made out of


----------



## tobiasvariano (Mar 26, 2012)

middle of nowhere


----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fancy android phones

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 26, 2012)

but still had


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeast in it


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 26, 2012)

along with some


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 26, 2012)

sugar to make


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 26, 2012)

It the most


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2012)

flavorful treat ever


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2012)

Even better than 

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 26, 2012)

riding at 100


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2012)

In a parachute 

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2012)

and I'll salute


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 27, 2012)

The person who 

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Does magic tricks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Aspire (Mar 27, 2012)

But does not

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2012)

expect to be


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 27, 2012)

Rewarded with enchiladas 

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 27, 2012)

filled with Uranium

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 27, 2012)

And some nasty

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 27, 2012)

Chicken fajitas with

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Creamy cheesy choclate

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 27, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:
			
		

> Creamy cheesy choclate
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



And heavenly butterscotch

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Which resulted to

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 27, 2012)

a larger guacamole


----------



## iok1 (Mar 27, 2012)

that could easily


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 27, 2012)

be mistaken for

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Mar 27, 2012)

A very hairy

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## {Diemex} (Mar 27, 2012)

Prickly pear filled

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 27, 2012)

Chimpanzee, looking like 

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2012)

a banana in


----------



## festafotra (Mar 27, 2012)

his/her twenties with


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2012)

no hair on


----------



## festafotra (Mar 27, 2012)

left side of


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2012)

his face due


----------



## festafotra (Mar 27, 2012)

to hardly noticeable


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 28, 2012)

greasy puss filled

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 28, 2012)

Eyeballs that smell

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 28, 2012)

A mile away

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2012)

karthiknr said:


> A mile away

Click to collapse



makes my day


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 28, 2012)

(that)

i can say

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 28, 2012)

That the stink

Sent from Supernatural Blade


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 28, 2012)

These balls touch

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 28, 2012)

Is so unbearable 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 28, 2012)

I killed myself

Sent from my MIUI v4 LT15i


----------



## exb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

With this huge 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2012)

exceedingly perverse/childish storyline


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Because of the


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 28, 2012)

lack of intellectuals


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 28, 2012)

Present in this

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Present in this
> 
> Sent from my Supernatural Blade

Click to collapse



Thread. The end!


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 28, 2012)

,says the fool

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread cannot 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## wired57 (Mar 28, 2012)

go on forever


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 28, 2012)

But we can 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Aspire (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep posting replies

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aspire said:


> Keep posting replies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Until we just

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## festafotra (Mar 28, 2012)

die because of


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2012)

boredom seeping into


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 29, 2012)

the basement floor

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 29, 2012)

Of my house

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

With a dinosour

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 29, 2012)

Sleeping beside me

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

And complaining because

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 29, 2012)

He is hungry

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 29, 2012)

And wants to

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2012)

Eat this thread 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 29, 2012)

but this thread

Sent from my MIUI v4 LT15i


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 29, 2012)

Wont sacrifice itself

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 29, 2012)

Because some are

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## giajp (Mar 29, 2012)

Through The Never...


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ending story of

Sent from my HTC Intruder using Tapatalk 2 Beta 4


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Mar 29, 2012)

voluptuous floozies with

Desire HD : CM7.1.0 : Tapatalk 2.0 beta-4


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2012)

no brains to


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

even talk or


----------



## Binaryian (Mar 29, 2012)

walk. However it


----------



## Aspire (Mar 29, 2012)

Can easily have

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

the power to


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2012)

Destroy the person 

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

who post next


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 29, 2012)

by urinating on


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

his legs and


----------



## iok1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything he/she owns

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

because it would


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 29, 2012)

Be really bad


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 29, 2012)

but also really


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 30, 2012)

make him nervous

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## edgg51 (Mar 30, 2012)

Or just laugh 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Mar 30, 2012)

While rolling some

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

Dice on the

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 30, 2012)

Dirty basement floor

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2012)

of the department-store


----------



## Aspire (Mar 30, 2012)

Where he worked

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Ziida (Mar 30, 2012)

night-time shifts


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 30, 2012)

Even though he

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2012)

barked like a


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

Constipated German shepherd 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 30, 2012)

With mutilated legs

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Aspire (Mar 30, 2012)

and a dead-tooth

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

With pink bows

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Android311 (Mar 30, 2012)

And dress shoes 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

And a bonnet

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Android311 (Mar 30, 2012)

He didn't care

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Mar 30, 2012)

About his giant


----------



## Amer (Mar 30, 2012)

Hairy rounded head


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2012)

better off dead


----------



## laneyofdeath (Mar 30, 2012)

Than a red ;-) 

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

spot on his


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2012)

prickly paired fruit


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

which tasted sour


----------



## Android311 (Mar 30, 2012)

Like old banana

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

left to hang


----------



## iok1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Outside the small

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## guitarhero2 (Mar 30, 2012)

House near the

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

Incredible hulks toilet 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

which can fit


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 30, 2012)

Only in Hulk's

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2012)

Big , stinky ,green ...

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## patrao_n (Mar 30, 2012)

Shrek look alike

Sent from my BAD A$$ EPIC TOUCH 4G


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

little baby who


----------



## sparta20 (Mar 30, 2012)

Always eats onion

Inviato dal mio GT-I8150 usando Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2012)

which gives it


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 30, 2012)

a very large


----------



## iok1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Chocolate chip muffin

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## festafotra (Mar 30, 2012)

impregnated with tasteless


----------



## Android311 (Mar 30, 2012)

thoughts and tasteless


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 31, 2012)

because my bike


----------



## PrinceEndymion88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Story about me


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 31, 2012)

was a big.....


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2012)

and if but

(zero story-line continuity)


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 31, 2012)

devils little buddy

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 31, 2012)

CoNsPiRiSiZe said:


> devils little buddy
> 
> Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!

Click to collapse



Ran over the

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Blue anaemic pig

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Aspire (Mar 31, 2012)

And prepared some

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Eyeball soup and

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Aspire (Mar 31, 2012)

Drank it whole

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Relishing the nerves

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## androidrockz (Mar 31, 2012)

And refreshing the...

Sent from stock Samsung Transform 2.2. Follow me on Twitter @EpicTechGeekHD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Vast reserves of

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TheSG (Mar 31, 2012)

F*uck you spammers.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## knipp21 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheSG said:


> F*uck you spammers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They'll get banned

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

For intensive spamming 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 31, 2012)

but noobs are


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 31, 2012)

Always spamming around

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Mar 31, 2012)

In our forum


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

And they should 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## festafotra (Mar 31, 2012)

desintegrate spontaneously and


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 31, 2012)

also upgrading his


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 31, 2012)

phasers to hug

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Small purple bears

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2012)

haven't any hairs


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlike some mares

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

Who really cares ??


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

And then suddenly

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not half


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

I am sorry 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

the man I


----------



## galaxys (Apr 1, 2012)

Transvestite in closet


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

Was not a

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

Man at all

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not even human

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Android311 (Apr 1, 2012)

But more like 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

An android from 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

The planet google

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

Which had absolutely 

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

The suburbs of

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 1, 2012)

an unknown place


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

Where binladen once

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## shockem (Apr 1, 2012)

was a very


----------



## Android311 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wanted man and 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 1, 2012)

Rich but he


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

Had a pet-dog

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 1, 2012)

That look like


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

looka like man


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2012)

And had sunburn

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

from radioactive fallout


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

From nuclear material

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 1, 2012)

added to the


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

Radioactive chemical waste

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2012)

With alien metals 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Android311 (Apr 1, 2012)

That came from 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 1, 2012)

Planet of the


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 1, 2012)

omelettes and also


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 1, 2012)

Of the Zerg


Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 1, 2012)

That eats a


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

bowl of cornflakes


----------



## Filip98 (Apr 1, 2012)

mouse ate cheese


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2012)

Filip98 said:


> mouse ate cheese

Click to collapse



Wooooot?


And some nachos 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## xHoLyx (Apr 1, 2012)

Also CRISPY BACON

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2012)

But then he

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

Reaches moon where 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 1, 2012)

There were aliens 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

And astronauts waiting

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## CoreWolf (Apr 1, 2012)

For a guy

Sent from my hexacore rooted toaster with xdatoast premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 1, 2012)

That had no

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 1, 2012)

pair of cojones. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Apr 1, 2012)

But he never


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 1, 2012)

ever tried to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2012)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## Android311 (Apr 2, 2012)

Instead he went 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Apr 2, 2012)

to play Skyrim


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 2, 2012)

For the brave 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2012)

home of the


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 2, 2012)

because not 3


----------



## Android311 (Apr 2, 2012)

But four people

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 2, 2012)

From planet Earth

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Apr 2, 2012)

they rose from

Using Tapatalk/SGH-1897


----------



## Android311 (Apr 2, 2012)

The dead to

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 2, 2012)

To show their vengeance 

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 2, 2012)

karthiknr said:


> To show their vengeance
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app

Click to collapse



when everybody were


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

Sleeping soundly at

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 2, 2012)

My bedroom door 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 2, 2012)

Then suddenly came


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 2, 2012)

A Droid from 

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

outer space wearing


----------



## iCaal (Apr 2, 2012)

Many many many clothes.

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 2, 2012)

Designed by androidify

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

in association with


----------



## hf.henri (Apr 2, 2012)

tried to return...


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 2, 2012)

to three words

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 2, 2012)

And I broke it again!

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Apr 2, 2012)

Not funny bro

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't ruin pattern 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## mfn5005 (Apr 2, 2012)

Keep on track

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

Use three words

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## AFAinHD (Apr 2, 2012)

And have fun! 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA


----------



## exb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Apr 2, 2012)

Here on XDA

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dont be a

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2012)

club member of


----------



## Android311 (Apr 2, 2012)

The dumb kids

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

Who.ruin threads 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 2, 2012)

That always tend

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## Kaizneight (Apr 2, 2012)

to do the...


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Apr 2, 2012)

Worst of things

Using Tapatalk/SGH-1897


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2012)

the raven, nevermore.................


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 2, 2012)

said the mae


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

To the wizard 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 2, 2012)

who was wearing


----------



## Shm33g (Apr 2, 2012)

A Robe And


----------



## iok1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandals because he

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

A weird hat

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 2, 2012)

on his chin


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

and fungus foot


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking ugly like 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 2, 2012)

with really long


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

poisonous spikes and


----------



## festafotra (Apr 2, 2012)

a filthy thong


----------



## iCaal (Apr 2, 2012)

All right fine

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread has

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Changed my life

Sent from my HTC C510e


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

By filling me

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

With magic juice


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Of orange kind

Sent from my HTC C510e


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

that tasted awfully


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Delicious but suddenly

Sent from my HTC C510e


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

A man with


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

-out a head


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

screaming like a


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2012)

pissed off banshee 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Imma let you


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

finish, but Pakistan


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Had one of


----------



## mfn5005 (Apr 3, 2012)

the biggest rod

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## SikkWitIt (Apr 3, 2012)

Shot into space

- Sent from my glitched AOKP b29 fascinate using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Apr 3, 2012)

Flew by Mercury


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2012)

but boomeranged back


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Of all time


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2012)

and landed on


----------



## Android311 (Apr 3, 2012)

The planet Mars 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 3, 2012)

That is infested


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Apr 3, 2012)

With insects and

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 3, 2012)

Large maggots that


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ate peoples food

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

And cheese sandwiches


----------



## howdid (Apr 3, 2012)

iCaal said:


> And cheese sandwiches

Click to collapse



make you fat


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

howdid said:


> make you fat

Click to collapse



Although one time

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

There was a

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dtrieb (Apr 3, 2012)

Big fat Lady


----------



## karthiknr (Apr 3, 2012)

Who had lots

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## stellar (Apr 3, 2012)

of AIDS infested


----------



## Degosip (Apr 3, 2012)

and now she


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Is a model


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

but has no


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Head. I like

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 3, 2012)

Them warts bro

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

With no cheese

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## shockem (Apr 3, 2012)

but some beef


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2012)

Slathered in mucus 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## festafotra (Apr 3, 2012)

Yummy, yum, yum!


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Dumb dumb dumb

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lack of imagination

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2012)

Causes people to

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

get ios and


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 3, 2012)

Give their souls

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

to the devil


----------



## iok1 (Apr 3, 2012)

And brick their

Sent from my Galaxy Gio


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

droid because they


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2012)

Narfled the Garthok


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

because he couldnt


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2012)

find his pistol


----------



## amiaaka (Apr 3, 2012)

didnt get anything from here


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> find his pistol

Click to collapse



but did find


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

Running around the..

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

yard without a


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

single piece of

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2012)

Mud on his

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

cheese and a


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

bat to match.


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

so they can


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

give the thong


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 3, 2012)

a proper tug


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

And then send

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

it to canada


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

for an examination


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

Followed by a

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

long autopsy before


----------



## rickballs (Apr 3, 2012)

She felt the

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

doctor's furry hands


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

And went down 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 3, 2012)

to the creek


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

Whereby bin laden 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 3, 2012)

Partied with 2Pac

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wscott9903 (Apr 3, 2012)

smoking devil's lettuce 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

riding his R1


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

and drank Hennessy


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 3, 2012)

screaming THUG LIFE

sent from my incredible


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

trying to be


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 3, 2012)

Better than Biggie 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

because tupac is


----------



## festafotra (Apr 3, 2012)

one of the


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

greatest rappers ever!


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

Did I say

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

thread closed due


----------



## festafotra (Apr 3, 2012)

to reasons like


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

being the slowest


----------



## Android311 (Apr 3, 2012)

Car in the

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

whole wide world


----------



## festafotra (Apr 3, 2012)

and also being


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2012)

world and also


----------



## iCaal (Apr 3, 2012)

HTC Wallaby is

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2012)

stranded on Mars


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 3, 2012)

which isn't that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## midou1989 (Apr 3, 2012)

and started to...


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 4, 2012)

walk away with


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 4, 2012)

a machinegun in


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 4, 2012)

his pants with


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

won't fit there


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

And will hurt

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

The woman from

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 4, 2012)

Ipanema, because she


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

doesn't wear a


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

thong whilst she's 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 4, 2012)

Playing some CoD

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 4, 2012)

sitting upside-down on


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 4, 2012)

festafotra said:


> sitting upside-down on

Click to collapse



A joystick she

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 4, 2012)

stole from Obama

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 4, 2012)

Binladen. I hate

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

The people from..

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 4, 2012)

Apple, because they


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

Always and always 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 4, 2012)

rub their little


----------



## iCaal (Apr 4, 2012)

Frozen door hinges....

Sent from Kanye West's phone... Oh wait


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 4, 2012)

for new designs.


----------



## festafotra (Apr 4, 2012)

And you know


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

that there are


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

Utterly garbage, and

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 4, 2012)

many times they


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

didn't know what

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

They were doin

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

hadn't a clue


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 4, 2012)

So they just

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

mindlessly posted in


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

XDA Developers website
*Troll face*

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

That's five words 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## festafotra (Apr 4, 2012)

counting "troll face"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a violation 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

I am sorry

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 4, 2012)

For getting naughty


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 4, 2012)

With a shoe

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 4, 2012)

and a bucket


----------



## festafotra (Apr 4, 2012)

and other nasty


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

large green shoes


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> large green shoes

Click to collapse



thrown at Bush


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

without compromising his


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

And compromising means.......?

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

Click to reply

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## matni01 (Apr 4, 2012)

if you don't


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 4, 2012)

You might ...... Die


Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## mfn5005 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not to worry

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

About bricked devices

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

Because brick houses

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## matni01 (Apr 4, 2012)

apparently you will


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

Are too mainstream 

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

Are really heavy

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

This game sucks 

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 4, 2012)

you don't say


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes he says 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

Horses eat hay

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 4, 2012)

because cows eat


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

People who irritate

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

The little android

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

Who is nameless 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 4, 2012)

due to the


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

Amount of sheer

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 4, 2012)

left from the


----------



## huggs (Apr 4, 2012)

cold wind blowing


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2012)

Across the lens

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## rockstarar (Apr 4, 2012)

towards the ugly

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 4, 2012)

Truth of apple

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

Which luckily became 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2012)

Stinky's Fish Camp


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Along with the

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## pacogp (Apr 5, 2012)

last rom created


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

On xda, but

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

also on iphone


----------



## gplock (Apr 5, 2012)

Gooapple v5 3g

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

on his htc


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

because samsung is


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bad at making

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

his bed because


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

He's super retarded

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## ~SoulTaker~ (Apr 5, 2012)

We Todd did?


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Nevertheless, tomorrow something 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is never again

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Going to become 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Something ever more

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 5, 2012)

Because he lost

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

track of the


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Big ugly troll

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

From Mesa, Arizona

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 5, 2012)

in Yuma, Arizona

Sent from Narnia


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Behind a pole

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Eating fresh mould

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

From some guy's...

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Hairy buttocks, and

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ice cream sandwich

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 5, 2012)

in other words


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 5, 2012)

ice between gingerbread


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Supercallafragalisticexpialadocius. The end.

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2012)

Not yet. Continue 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Deoxyribonucleicacid and then..

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes yet. Goodbye

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2012)

No goodbye yet

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

You no understanding?

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not yet?

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Because I am


Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Excuse me, you...

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Talking to me?!

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, why not

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 5, 2012)

that's no story ...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2012)

If you argue 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## forfrossensvart (Apr 5, 2012)

no i don't


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Like apple pie

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2012)

With cranberry sauce 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is nonsense .

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## xfce4 (Apr 5, 2012)

*lol*

not so much..


----------



## iCaal (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok I'm sorry...

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eat a banana

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 5, 2012)

To make you


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Barf onto the

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Back of a


Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

demon-like troll-faced kind-of


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Monster called Hagrid

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2012)

Who has seventy-three 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

thousand eighty four


----------



## ZonbekaUnlimited (Apr 5, 2012)

spam sandwiches in


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

his back pocket


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2012)

Mustard stained jeans


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 5, 2012)

In d'washing machine


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 5, 2012)

Soaking up bleach

sent from my incredible


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

and made the


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 5, 2012)

Planet go. ...............................BOOM!!

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

beause thats the


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 5, 2012)

Like in the

sent from my incredible


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 5, 2012)

makes no sense


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

because we are


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 5, 2012)

Of the jungle

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Of the jungle
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



And the woods

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## SuddenExecution (Apr 5, 2012)

to the windooooow


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

and back again


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 5, 2012)

to his ass.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 5, 2012)

But foremost we

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

have to remember


----------



## Theonew (Apr 5, 2012)

to always try


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

to feed the


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

hungry hungry hippo


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

before he tries


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 5, 2012)

going to the


----------



## festafotra (Apr 5, 2012)

hippo-shop at the


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

barricaded military base


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

To steal uranium

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 6, 2012)

and nuclear weapons


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

sold on Amazon


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

and then lost


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 6, 2012)

his game boy

Sent from Narnia


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

And pokemon red

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

because oldschool games


----------



## PakAttack1994 (Apr 6, 2012)

are the ****


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

because the 90s


----------



## Android311 (Apr 6, 2012)

And Micheal jackson

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## noodleyhead (Apr 6, 2012)

love Justin Bieber

Sent from Moto ATRIX 4G running NottachTrix4G using XDA app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 6, 2012)

After he died

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

everything just stopped


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

Because he's retarded

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 6, 2012)

-ly good at music

Sent from Narnia


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

not only that,


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

He is weird

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## TwiztedDotNet (Apr 6, 2012)

and touched my


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

BIG wet Fish

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## MT4GH (Apr 6, 2012)

I got exited 

Sent from my Glacier


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wanna fight it

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

with an enormous


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

Stuffed baked potato

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## drag0nslayer (Apr 6, 2012)

I am AWESOME


----------



## rickballs (Apr 6, 2012)

Like DEREK ROSE

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 6, 2012)

who can't play

Sent from Narnia


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 6, 2012)

this game correctly

Sent from Narnia


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

No-one can play

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Except me cause


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

This games easy

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (Apr 6, 2012)

Lost the Game. =(

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

This isn't fair

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 6, 2012)

As her majesty 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Donalddesu (Apr 6, 2012)

Rolled down the...


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

street with a


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 6, 2012)

view and when they...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

go watch one-tree-hill


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer borat

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I prefer borat
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for prefering borat, oh wait, wrong topic 

Sent from my Galaxy Gio


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 6, 2012)

and sung wrong anthem...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

remembering three words


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 6, 2012)

To know is...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 6, 2012)

to live as


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 6, 2012)

an old pig.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

eating a fig









(Mediterranean tree widely cultivated for its edible fruit,fleshy sweet pear-shaped yellowish or purple multiple fruit eaten fresh or preserved or dried)


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 6, 2012)

While watchin tv


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

flipping through channels


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

pigs watch TV ???????????


----------



## blackbuddha (Apr 6, 2012)

Must be drunk!


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 6, 2012)

why not sir


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

a valid point


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

but also a


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

black android phone


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 6, 2012)

the original G1


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 6, 2012)

updated to Cupcake


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

the raven, nevermore.............


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't Rain All....

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 6, 2012)

the time. Sarah


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 6, 2012)

went to town


----------



## festafotra (Apr 6, 2012)

totally high and


----------



## leenpol (Apr 6, 2012)

drunk of love 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 6, 2012)

Only to find

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiztedDotNet (Apr 6, 2012)

my girlfriend's phone


----------



## captain67 (Apr 6, 2012)

Loaded with cyanogen

Sent from Asgard


----------



## iCaal (Apr 6, 2012)

But its wildfire-s!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## taadow1030 (Apr 6, 2012)

She's still mad.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2012)

and I'm glad


----------



## festafotra (Apr 6, 2012)

is that bad?


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 6, 2012)

no, but sad !


----------



## iCaal (Apr 7, 2012)

But her dad...

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ate a salad

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt (Apr 7, 2012)

and sat on

Sent from my Crespo4g using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 7, 2012)

the wall like...


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

Spider-man sticking to


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 7, 2012)

the wall and...


----------



## WolfSpider95 (Apr 7, 2012)

his piece of


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 7, 2012)

brain left on


----------



## galaxys (Apr 7, 2012)

her beautiful body


----------



## Javier.San1993 (Apr 7, 2012)

Which was rotting

Using Tapatalk/SGH-1897


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 7, 2012)

in the basement


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 7, 2012)

Of my mom

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## knipp21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Of my mom
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



'S very first house 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## x000x (Apr 7, 2012)

its over 9000


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 7, 2012)

miles away from

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Earth because there

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

is cheaper than


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 7, 2012)

festafotra said:


> is cheaper than

Click to collapse



Living under the

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

weight of putrid


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2012)

Gaseous human waste

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 7, 2012)

Is what I


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 7, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Is what I

Click to collapse



Feel is the

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Earth and its


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 7, 2012)

Warranty was voided


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 7, 2012)

And Death was...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

playing gta5 while


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 7, 2012)

The grim reaper

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 7, 2012)

roots his phone


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

and chops his


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 7, 2012)

usb charger cable


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 7, 2012)

Because he has

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## andro_king (Apr 7, 2012)

No other go

Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 7, 2012)

eat lucky charms


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

before harm comes..

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

and goes away


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

into day break...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

and comes happy


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

fresh in thought...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

new in light


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

worried no more...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

about his life


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

with new dreams...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

with same aims


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

eyes wide open...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

and so wide


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

head held high...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

and so hands


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

reaching out to...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

the wide drain


----------



## andro_king (Apr 7, 2012)

To fly high..

Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

to walk low


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

picking up the...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

dirt from floor


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> dirt from floor

Click to collapse



while talking about


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

days gone by


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

and still living


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

at the edge


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 7, 2012)

In a box

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 7, 2012)

Of a small


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

miniaturized medical submarine


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 7, 2012)

Which was destroyed


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

by aggressive antibodies


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 7, 2012)

. Then there was


----------



## festafotra (Apr 7, 2012)

while navigating through


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 7, 2012)

his bug collection


----------



## geunho (Apr 7, 2012)

mostly consisting of


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

Big green cheeses 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## captain67 (Apr 7, 2012)

A mold reaction

Sent from Asgard


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

causes tooth extraction


----------



## ymcmbforever (Apr 7, 2012)

Then the dentist 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2012)

consumed laughing gas


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

pulled his bicuspid...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 7, 2012)

contaminated with gingivitis 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## PakAttack1994 (Apr 8, 2012)

and various bodily


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

fluids dripping off...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

Jessooca who was 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Jessooca who was
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you using members site names??

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Hubertkilgore (Apr 8, 2012)

His butterscoth sofa

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

licked up by...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Justice™ (Apr 8, 2012)

A raging turkey


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 8, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> A raging turkey

Click to collapse



feeding on a


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

tank of dirty


----------



## TwiztedDotNet (Apr 8, 2012)

Pile of moldy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fat man's undies

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 8, 2012)

and then died


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

gee, how fascinating............


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> gee, how fascinating............

Click to collapse



No-one asked you

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

about the turkey


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No-one asked you
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's not allowed.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 8, 2012)

To eat undies 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

when they are


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

On the brink

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 8, 2012)

of being worn

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Out of style

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

and filthier than


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

your 2 feet


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

In dog poo

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 8, 2012)

but in some


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

countries they appreciate


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

not including the


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

dog poo because


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No-one asked you
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse




nobody asked you  


(3 word story. Can't get any simpler than that. No hyphen in "no one." You can't count to 3 ??? Quite the rocket scientist aren't we !! )


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

its full of...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

mindless unimaginative simpletons


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> mindless unimaginative simpletons

Click to collapse



What is your problem, if you can't just participate within the rules of this thread than leave because it does take imagination if you play by '3 words'

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

TheCrow1372 said:


> What is your problem, if you can't just participate within the rules of this thread than leave because it does take imagination if you play by '3 words'

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

richness quality ingredients...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

with some salad


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

tossed with feta...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

brain salad surgery


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread fails 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

with niblets on...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## jbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

with niblets off


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

nibblets on again


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like I said

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

salad with side...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## andro_king (Apr 8, 2012)

Icecream with salad

Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

salad with Easterbunny...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't forget santa 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 8, 2012)

And the chicken

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

with a stick


----------



## ra1n25 (Apr 8, 2012)

That is always

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

with a stick


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

too big for


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> This thread fails

Click to collapse



so post elsewhere


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, this thread 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

a broken apple...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## wtfuxitsalex (Apr 8, 2012)

with a stick


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

in a bucket


----------



## wtfuxitsalex (Apr 8, 2012)

with another stick


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 8, 2012)

On the side

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

of the road...


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

Next to the

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

iphone on table


----------



## Justice™ (Apr 8, 2012)

which was burning.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2012)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, *only post 3 words to continue the story!*
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



was very angry


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

because he dropped


----------



## captain67 (Apr 8, 2012)

His new phone

Sent from Asgard


----------



## festafotra (Apr 8, 2012)

acid on his


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

pants trying to


----------



## ifrit723 (Apr 8, 2012)

eat icecream with...


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

his hands in


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 8, 2012)

a broken unicycle


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 8, 2012)

fingers crushed between...

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2012)

the door and


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 8, 2012)

a fat lady


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 9, 2012)

stole his bananas


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> so post elsewhere

Click to collapse



Nah I'm good

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2012)

no your not


----------



## maroon5 (Apr 9, 2012)

have huge headache


----------



## ifrit723 (Apr 9, 2012)

Licking his thumbs


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

Been up somewhere

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 9, 2012)

they should not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mfn5005 (Apr 9, 2012)

try their luck

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Because of some


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Apr 9, 2012)

of the most


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 9, 2012)

big Amazonian jungle


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

With obese natives

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

and tall trees


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

That burnt down

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

people cutting them


----------



## tarunyad (Apr 9, 2012)

W t f !!!

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 9, 2012)

through illegal logging


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

Trees have feeling!

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Trees have feeling!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



and life too


----------



## festafotra (Apr 9, 2012)

and they deserve


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

To be a 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Apr 9, 2012)

Vibrating love god

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 9, 2012)

saved for future...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 9, 2012)

Use as cabins

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 9, 2012)

That was a


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Full of RMA's


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

coming inside warranty


----------



## blade30p (Apr 9, 2012)

But still not... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## bamx2 (Apr 9, 2012)

You are crazy


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

atleast make sense.


----------



## leenpol (Apr 9, 2012)

I want chocolat


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

you cannot have


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2012)

trees for cabinets


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 9, 2012)

to put his...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Paul in


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

the small house


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Which will make 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

me win the ...


----------



## festafotra (Apr 9, 2012)

right to play


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

the lotto because


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

lasagna that his


----------



## jova33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mom had baked


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

when he was


----------



## jova33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Then he ran

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 9, 2012)

Laugh out loud

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2012)

See Jane run.


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 9, 2012)

Up my *nose*... 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sportsstar89 (Apr 9, 2012)

In to a

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 9, 2012)

Train going up

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

to the last


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 9, 2012)

Unicorn on a

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

planet called bananas


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 9, 2012)

That had pen...

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2012)

marks all over


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 9, 2012)

My car which

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2012)

CJJames said:


> Up my ass...

Click to collapse



Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM


> It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not...
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size.

Click to collapse



Member conduct.


----------



## sportsstar89 (Apr 10, 2012)

CJJames said:


> My car which
> 
> Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)

Click to collapse



Fell off a

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cliff 50 feet

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Apr 10, 2012)

Below sea level

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Where fishes ate

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2012)

people from Australia


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Noooo!!!!! Then I 

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

moved to USA...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

And bagels are

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jewish food substitutes...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 10, 2012)

When the police

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hate donuts today

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 10, 2012)

But like a


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

rookie would say...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like trains

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 10, 2012)

And ruining games

Sent from Narnia


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With my baseball

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Android311 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bat running through 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

A train going

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

Up my skirt

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whilst eating your...

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## jova33 (Apr 10, 2012)

peanut butter and

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Using XDA Premium

____________________________
Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Android311 (Apr 10, 2012)

sent from my


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

LG Optimus One

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## rmcsc (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait, no. iPhone.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait... iPhone? Argh!

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## rmcsc (Apr 10, 2012)

Here, a Nexus.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 10, 2012)

But lacks a


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alot of speed

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

Xperia Arc Maybe?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 10, 2012)

no those have


Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Extremely gay crap

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Android311 (Apr 10, 2012)

Specs but the

Sent from my NookColor using XDA


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Train in its

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 10, 2012)

A nice cake 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

That I ate

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With no pleasure 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

and without water


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

And a bong...

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## mfn5005 (Apr 10, 2012)

emerges creature from 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With a shotgun

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 10, 2012)

from the river


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

holding a stick


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

His own stick :\)

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Droided Up (Apr 10, 2012)

Came upon a

Sent From Under A Ghillie Suit


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Train full of

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

water and salt


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With fishies swimming

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

in conducting water


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With a train

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 10, 2012)

But there was

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Another train going

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## festafotra (Apr 10, 2012)

straight to hell


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With Niko Bellic

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## festafotra (Apr 10, 2012)

in killing spree


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With Packie McReary...

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

and Commander Shepard


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

And Little Jacob

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

beat the reapers


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whilst loling away

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

and dancing together


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

With pimp shotguns

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

Smoking some weed

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## AYKJ (Apr 10, 2012)

and sniffling glue


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

And driving off..

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

A big cliff

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whilst eating train..

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 10, 2012)

food and lots


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Of different shrimp

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

lobster crab meat...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

And also shrooms

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

Filled with Niko

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

shark fin soup...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

That tasted of

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

and tuna seaweed...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

From a cows

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

Two back legs

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 10, 2012)

That had herpes

________________________________
Sent from XDA for Windows Phone (LG Optimus One)


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

And also some

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

crabs crawling down...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

the river bank


----------



## rmcsc (Apr 10, 2012)

Goes sideways, so

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 10, 2012)

I ate it

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lcristeli (Apr 10, 2012)

Fell in comma

Sent from my GT-S5830B using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

with grammar man


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2012)

also to if


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 10, 2012)

if also to...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 10, 2012)

use grammar correctly


----------



## iok1 (Apr 10, 2012)

And wash your

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2012)

hands before dining


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 10, 2012)

cannibals hate ecoli

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2012)

first person knowledge ?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 10, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> first person knowledge ?

Click to collapse



I don''t know.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 10, 2012)

because it really


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2012)

tastes like chicken


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 11, 2012)

but is really


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 11, 2012)

Strange and delicious

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheese burst pizza

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 11, 2012)

With honey mustard

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Apr 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With honey mustard
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



and cow manure

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to serve !!


----------



## jova33 (Apr 11, 2012)

"I was starving!"

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gimme some waffles

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Apr 11, 2012)

With some chicken

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Soup but there's

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 11, 2012)

Only pea soup

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

Was great and

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 11, 2012)

was sophisticated too


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 11, 2012)

...an earthquake struck...


----------



## lamborg (Apr 11, 2012)

with magnitude 8.5


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 11, 2012)

mod edit: inapropriated

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> From someones Ass
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



To the Eastern


----------



## jova33 (Apr 11, 2012)

frontier we ride

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2012)

trying to hide


----------



## Android311 (Apr 11, 2012)

From crazy obama

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 11, 2012)

with SOPA 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> with SOPA 2

Click to collapse



And a cartoon

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Apr 11, 2012)

Like Tom and 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

Diane Simmons from


----------



## Android311 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I don't know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



What a pancake

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

With blue cream

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## rockyddroid (Apr 11, 2012)

and green cherry


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

rockyddroid said:


> and green cherry

Click to collapse



Is, and im

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to figure 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Apr 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Trying to figure
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



out what the

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Fire n mage (Apr 11, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> out what the
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Hell an iphone

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

Is doing here

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Is doing here
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



At the XDA

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

Where it doesnt

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 11, 2012)

stand a chance...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## festafotra (Apr 11, 2012)

to find anything


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2012)

I like pie


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

With peanuts and

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 11, 2012)

@BassBlaster, your an idiot and need to read the rules moron!

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 11, 2012)

chocolate on side...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

,but the hungry

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

wolves feed on


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 12, 2012)

Florest they live

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfre (Apr 12, 2012)

*...*

in an ancient


----------



## Android311 (Apr 12, 2012)

underworld society in


----------



## jova33 (Apr 12, 2012)

My dirty laundry

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> underworld society in

Click to collapse



an undisclosed location.


----------



## Wulfre (Apr 12, 2012)

jova33 said:


> My dirty laundry
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.

Click to collapse



That contains a


----------



## rickballs (Apr 12, 2012)

Ford focus ST

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is a piece 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fat mouldy bread

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

Was totally rotten

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 12, 2012)

but i still


----------



## shockem (Apr 12, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> but i still

Click to collapse



Ate it as

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

if it wasn't


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fat mouldy bread

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

that was totally


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

Unimaginative and predictable

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## ra1n25 (Apr 12, 2012)

off the hook

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

and on trampoline


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

That was very

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very very stupid

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## NightRiser (Apr 12, 2012)

haha this is funny xD


----------



## Towle (Apr 12, 2012)

No, not really  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, why not?


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

Because I cant

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

but you can


----------



## Towle (Apr 12, 2012)

Can and will

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

will and will


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 12, 2012)

but I cant

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

So that's all?


----------



## Android311 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's all folks

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

and thanks for


----------



## irot3k (Apr 12, 2012)

nothing to do.


----------



## Towle (Apr 12, 2012)

But what if 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 12, 2012)

she took his


----------



## irot3k (Apr 12, 2012)

will I die?


----------



## Android311 (Apr 12, 2012)

That makes no 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

thread erosion disease


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Apr 12, 2012)

spread to all...

Sent on my IncS with ICECREAMSANDWICH/7.0/4.0.4 by XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

the lunatics posting


----------



## Towle (Apr 12, 2012)

This random nonsense 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

just because he


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

likes to stir


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

up trouble between


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 12, 2012)

The n00bs and

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 12, 2012)

The original G's

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

and an apple


----------



## Android311 (Apr 12, 2012)

That fell from 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 12, 2012)

an Eden's three


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

ANTICHRISTUS REX said:


> an Eden's three

Click to collapse



wishes granted by


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

which was green


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

green was which


----------



## morph73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Which became confusing

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Apr 12, 2012)

and greenish as


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hulks left foot

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 12, 2012)

morph73 said:


> Which became confusing

Click to collapse



which became (a) witch.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 12, 2012)

And then he

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2012)

narfled the Garthok


----------



## jova33 (Apr 13, 2012)

, taking the Loc-Nar

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## ra1n25 (Apr 13, 2012)

to someone with

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 13, 2012)

A liver disease

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2012)

in fried onions


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

In Jellystone  Park

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Eyes drift slowly


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

To the cave

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Relentlessly courting still


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

In the sky


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

That's where the

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Recreate the scene


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Would you always


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

make useless posts ?


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh well, life 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Disperses time through


----------



## lo2ay (Apr 13, 2012)

A time machine

Sent from my still alive, ICS capable HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 13, 2012)

1.21 JIGAWATTS maybe?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Meh, not enough 

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Aventurine left of


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Those who thought


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

That he was

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

in his toilets


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

And took a

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

big brown cigar .


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

And started tearing

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

His face apart

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

after smoking it.


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

Happily ever after.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Is not true 

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

it is after


----------



## ephraim (Apr 13, 2012)

The day he

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

drank his piss


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

the acid killed


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

His wife and

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

he became gay


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

because of the


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

Song of bieber

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

and did your


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

Math homework and

Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

also a test....


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

Because he liked

Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Xda very much

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 13, 2012)

But xxxda is

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

the best and


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

still under construction


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 13, 2012)

And always will be

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

the room because


----------



## Android311 (Apr 13, 2012)

The woogie boogie 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## jova33 (Apr 13, 2012)

He's afraid of

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## festafotra (Apr 13, 2012)

is back again


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2012)

again back is

---------- -----------------------------------




jova33 said:


> He's afraid of

Click to collapse



what lurks beneath


----------



## Android311 (Apr 13, 2012)

My bed at 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

the tippy top


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

with comfy mattress


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

that looks like


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

back to topic.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

And going off

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

off the topic


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 13, 2012)

wall into the


----------



## andro_king (Apr 13, 2012)

into the topic

Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

of off topic


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

His fat belly

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2012)

contained Austin Powers


----------



## Android311 (Apr 13, 2012)

And Dr. Evil

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 13, 2012)

Walking love lines


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 13, 2012)

but then the

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Sky fell down 

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2012)

And chicken little 

Sent from my Supernatural Blade


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

Was scared but

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## iok1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Was scared but
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



He died after

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Because the world 

Sent using a E15i and xda premium app


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

is very mean


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2012)

agrees Travis Bean


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

what do (you) mean ?


TravisBean said:


> agrees Travis Bean

Click to collapse



remember mister bean


----------



## Rickpg (Apr 13, 2012)

I mean everything


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

and every bean


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 13, 2012)

bean had been


----------



## josephnero (Apr 13, 2012)

ANTICHRISTUS REX said:


> bean had been

Click to collapse



Eating an egg

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## -star- (Apr 13, 2012)

with the special


----------



## josephnero (Apr 13, 2012)

-star- said:


> with the special

Click to collapse



Golden magic fork

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

And his silver

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## SeV034 (Apr 13, 2012)

Made of magic

Sent from my Samsung-I727
ROM: ICS 4.0.3 Leak


----------



## Android311 (Apr 13, 2012)

Like Disney land 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Like Disney land
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Where Mikey Lives...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Apr 13, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Where Mikey Lives...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With Minnie and...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 13, 2012)

leo321 said:


> With Minnie and...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Donald and Pluto...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 14, 2012)

Tom and Jerry ?


----------



## leo321 (Apr 14, 2012)

ANTICHRISTUS REX said:


> Tom and Jerry ?

Click to collapse



mod edit: inapropriated.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 14, 2012)

Harry and Lloyd

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## iCaal (Apr 14, 2012)

And zayne malik

Sent from my HTC Salsa using XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothing to do

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 14, 2012)

Sept breathe easy


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 14, 2012)

because of the


----------



## shockem (Apr 14, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> because of the

Click to collapse



Hot and cold

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 14, 2012)

shockem said:


> Hot and cold
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Like she always

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 14, 2012)

Do it in

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## exb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

The show named 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 14, 2012)

Big bang theory

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

That was not

Sent using a E15i and xda premium app


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 14, 2012)

That great anymore.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Because the fat

Sent using a E15i and xda premium app


----------



## Android311 (Apr 14, 2012)

Little kid was 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 14, 2012)

In a van

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 14, 2012)

Down by the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 14, 2012)

leo321 said:


> No you idiot!

Click to collapse


off-topic: reported

on-topic: *black eyed peas*


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

Where the sun

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Never was shown 

Sent using a E15i and xda premium app


----------



## festafotra (Apr 14, 2012)

in the shade


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Of the awesome 

Sent using a E15i and xda premium app


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 14, 2012)

And amazing super


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 14, 2012)

dark blue night


----------



## iok1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Which had the

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Idiot in his

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mammoth gray Samsung

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 14, 2012)

Galaxy S2 which

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Could fly because

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

It drank redbull 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

and vodka from

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## iok1 (Apr 14, 2012)

The big, fat

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Stupid moron that 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 14, 2012)

everyone did not


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

he is eating


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 14, 2012)

a big slice


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 14, 2012)

Of icecream sandwich


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 14, 2012)

With some gingerbread

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## =JKT= (Apr 14, 2012)

A great combination.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

peanut butter jelly


----------



## Android311 (Apr 14, 2012)

Time penut butter 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## shockem (Apr 14, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Time penut butter
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



That tasted so

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 14, 2012)

much like Nutella


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

a splendid fella


----------



## festafotra (Apr 14, 2012)

like no other


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

allergic to chocolate

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

which isn't choclate


----------



## festafotra (Apr 14, 2012)

but still allergic


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 14, 2012)

like Grouchy Smurf


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

,except less grouchy...


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> ,except less grouchy...

Click to collapse



except more grouchy!


----------



## Android311 (Apr 14, 2012)

Then ever before 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

the raven, nevermore..............


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Apr 14, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> the raven, nevermore..............

Click to collapse



Is a poem

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

by Mr. Poe

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Apr 14, 2012)

Who makes Android

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

look quite silly


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

But not like

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

any other thing


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

you've ever seen


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 14, 2012)

with the iOS


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

without binoculars. Although

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Without the iOS


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 14, 2012)

WP7 doesn't require


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

the use of


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

jailbreak software because

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2012)

Elvis has left


----------



## festafotra (Apr 14, 2012)

to finally return


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 14, 2012)

To his broken 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 14, 2012)

house of bricks


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

aka heartbreak hotel

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

and is great


----------



## iCaal (Apr 15, 2012)

. I like cows.

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

but I couldn't

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 15, 2012)

As the woman

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 15, 2012)

Killed a dingo

sent from my MIUI v4 Xperia arc


----------



## Night Walker! (Apr 15, 2012)

With her feets


----------



## jova33 (Apr 15, 2012)

Then ate its

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 15, 2012)

jova33 said:


> Then ate its
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.

Click to collapse




Hands from that
Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fabsau (Apr 15, 2012)

delete please


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 15, 2012)

fabsau said:


> overdrove a women

Click to collapse



That quoted wrong...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 15, 2012)

why she wanted


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

To get laid 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2012)

and get paid


----------



## jova33 (Apr 15, 2012)

For her services

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 15, 2012)

a Haitian cent


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2012)

is well spent


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 15, 2012)

On a burger

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2012)

and some fries


----------



## Android311 (Apr 15, 2012)

With a beer 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 15, 2012)

Like from guardian


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 15, 2012)

I said no

sent from my MIUI v4 Xperia arc


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

hold the mayo

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2012)

extras cheeeeese please.................


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 15, 2012)

And some pickles

sent from my MIUI v4 Xperia arc


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

then I will

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 15, 2012)

train my platypus

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

Perry to attempt ...

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey! Where's Perry?


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

While I watch

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

My favourite channel

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

Waring nothing but 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

android robot suit


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

and pink sneakers

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

Trying to smell 

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

His dirty feet 
:-D 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

and consume it


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

With some stinky 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

Rotten cheese with

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 15, 2012)

A layer of


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 15, 2012)

cat poop all


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 15, 2012)

between other boats


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 15, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> between other boats

Click to collapse



Which were in


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

danger of being

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

stolen by the


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

As cute as

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## weeo (Apr 15, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> As cute as
> 
> Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...
> 
> Who knows it could me!

Click to collapse



A monkeys butt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

smells so bad


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 15, 2012)

That caused a

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

rash on his


----------



## Juniorss (Apr 15, 2012)

nose and then


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

went septic and

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

His mom called 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

maid from neighbour


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 15, 2012)

phone because iphones


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

were too cool


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

for noobs with

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 15, 2012)

other iPhones, and

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

and other androids


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 15, 2012)

Then herobrine appeared

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## optimustrip (Apr 15, 2012)

and disappeared again


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

to have great


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Day at the

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bar that's near 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (Apr 15, 2012)

Bordello in which

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

A hamster rode

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## weeo (Apr 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> A hamster rode
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



His moms.... car ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2012)

didn't get far


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

And stopped in

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## icenight89 (Apr 15, 2012)

a dank swamp


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2012)

Full of farting 

Android hell is real!, if you decide to get an iPhone then your sure to get an unexpected surprise in your dreams...

Who knows it could me!


----------



## AdmireUser (Apr 16, 2012)

sexy looking monkeys


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 16, 2012)

carrying machine guns

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## TheArc (Apr 16, 2012)

Attacking Rambo on

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 16, 2012)

the sinking titanic


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2012)

didn't stand a


----------



## huggs (Apr 16, 2012)

snowball's chance in


----------



## shockem (Apr 16, 2012)

huggs said:


> snowball's chance in

Click to collapse



Winning his enemy

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Apr 16, 2012)

The dreaded iceberg

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2012)

slashed through the


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 16, 2012)

vast unknown deftly 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## hiz99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hollow ghost ship

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TheArc (Apr 16, 2012)

Only to bring

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## AdmireUser (Apr 16, 2012)

a lame movie


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 16, 2012)

A Lotta profit 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 16, 2012)

And 3d remakes


----------



## Asunderf (Apr 16, 2012)

That dont make


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

You rich or

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

bring joy to

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 16, 2012)

But they do

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 16, 2012)

Not really care

sent from my MIUI v4 Xperia arc


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 16, 2012)

about the ship


----------



## andro_king (Apr 16, 2012)

In the mid night

Sent from my ZTE_U N720 using xda premium


----------



## jova33 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its all about

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 16, 2012)

Making money and 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Selling black xperia

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

the Benjemins so 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 16, 2012)

The end game

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

ended before starting


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 16, 2012)

work in the LAPD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 16, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> work in the LAPD

Click to collapse



That's four words


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

but who's counting

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2012)

I certainly am


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 16, 2012)

A person who

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Likes to be

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

standing outside a

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## db1901 (Apr 16, 2012)

The president of

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Google and Discovery

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 16, 2012)

zone San antonio

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

underneath the arches

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

with big guns


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 16, 2012)

blazing in the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2012)

the backseat of


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2012)

eternal inferno of


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2012)

the non air-conditioned


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 17, 2012)

Room of devil...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2012)

because he is


----------



## huggs (Apr 17, 2012)

aspiring to be


----------



## jova33 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just like Miley

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 17, 2012)

Cyrus on Disney


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2012)

with her self


----------



## bangalorerohan (Apr 17, 2012)

draped with blood


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 17, 2012)

finally giving everyone 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 17, 2012)

stinky finky looks


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

with beer goggles

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## DROCSID (Apr 17, 2012)

on a tiny


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Boat to France

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## rudolf895 (Apr 17, 2012)

Came the evil 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 17, 2012)

Apple iPhone 4S


----------



## jova33 (Apr 17, 2012)

with cracked screen

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 17, 2012)

And blaring speakers

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

bursting my eardrums

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

and sensing heartbeats


----------



## festafotra (Apr 17, 2012)

. Something that should


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2012)

festafotra said:


> . Something that should

Click to collapse



make Nosferatu envious


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

and insanely normal


----------



## festafotra (Apr 17, 2012)

despite being a


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

selfish human being


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2012)

creature of darkness


----------



## festafotra (Apr 17, 2012)

and pale like


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Clint Eastwoods 'rider'

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2012)

Love Winona Ryder


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

and pump hyper


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 17, 2012)

in Alien Resurrection 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

with jurassic park


----------



## supermerkin (Apr 17, 2012)

. Along the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## xusg090 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was tired


----------



## jova33 (Apr 17, 2012)

And napped with

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## xYouKilledKenny (Apr 17, 2012)

*Story*

and banged your...


----------



## FxNL (Apr 17, 2012)

jova33 said:


> And napped with
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.

Click to collapse



my mouth open


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2012)

GamerMYJ said:
			
		

> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



had trouble climbing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2012)

xYouKilledKenny said:


> and banged your...

Click to collapse



your account if...


----------



## Towle (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> your account if...

Click to collapse



You don't obey 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 18, 2012)

The clowns rules

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 18, 2012)

which are really


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2012)

there to uphold


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 18, 2012)

And this sentence

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## erad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

the Spanish Inquisition...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Towle (Apr 18, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> And this sentence
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Has officially ended. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## rickballs (Apr 18, 2012)

So, I started

Sent from my aosp+ matrix Nexus S using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2012)

a chain gang


----------



## TheArc (Apr 18, 2012)

Which obviously was

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## ultratek (Apr 18, 2012)

Still off topic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 18, 2012)

by day by

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

****....it's burning

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## HazzaBlake (Apr 18, 2012)

the hair from


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

that you ate


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 18, 2012)

while bending over


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 18, 2012)

a protruding nail

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

and doing homework


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 18, 2012)

Phone under books


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 18, 2012)

in the woods


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 18, 2012)

and books from


----------



## brekdancinbob (Apr 18, 2012)

the scary sprite


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 18, 2012)

which was 7up

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

mixed with pepsi


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 18, 2012)

thats the 100

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

mixed with rum!!!

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

regular using medicine..


----------



## xusg090 (Apr 18, 2012)

For a rash


----------



## HazzaBlake (Apr 18, 2012)

on my sensitive


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pinky toe got

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Apr 19, 2012)

Injected with heroin

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 19, 2012)

An erection from

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieg71 (Apr 19, 2012)

Scratch that last

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jova33 (Apr 19, 2012)

It itched alot

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 19, 2012)

At beaver liquors


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 19, 2012)

The new bar


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 19, 2012)

of chocolate and


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 19, 2012)

caramel coffee cups

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 19, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> caramel coffee cups
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Who listened to

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

each other's complains


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2012)

and drank soda


----------



## jova33 (Apr 19, 2012)

Which was pouring

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2012)

nectar of the


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2012)

This OT circus


----------



## Android311 (Apr 19, 2012)

Had scary clowns 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## jova33 (Apr 19, 2012)

Which were homosexual

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 19, 2012)

since they fancied

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2012)

Judy Garland musicals


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

because youtube wasnt


----------



## Android311 (Apr 19, 2012)

And loud opera 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

but that doesnt


----------



## i_rnb (Apr 19, 2012)

fap fap fap


----------



## Android311 (Apr 19, 2012)

Like rango and 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 19, 2012)

his right hand

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 19, 2012)

Trolling on omegle 

sent from my MIUI v4 Xperia arc


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

because he was


----------



## razvan0311 (Apr 19, 2012)

so drunk to...


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

walk home and


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 19, 2012)

was absent when


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

he left the


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

twilight zone. But


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

i never watched


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

back to check


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2012)

his xda account


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

due to the


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 19, 2012)

reckless lifestyle filled

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

with regret and


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

fear that the


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

world ends before


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

the clock hits


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

12 midnight tonight


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

because he has


----------



## nyckid211 (Apr 19, 2012)

Masticated on the

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 19, 2012)

some issues to


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

fix the lagging


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 19, 2012)

non-steam games


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2012)

because thats old


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 19, 2012)

it is illegal


----------



## leo321 (Apr 19, 2012)

ANTICHRISTUS REX said:


> it is illegal

Click to collapse



But who cares?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atruss12 (Apr 19, 2012)

Your mom cares

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

marchingbtone said:


> Your mom cares
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



Are you sure 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2012)

sure and pure


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> sure and pure

Click to collapse



Not so pure...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Not so pure...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



are you sure ?


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

ANTICHRISTUS REX said:


> are you sure ?

Click to collapse



No. You are?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> No. You are?

Click to collapse



me or me (are you talking to) ?


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 20, 2012)

He's getting away!


----------



## eyfreel (Apr 20, 2012)

i don't know


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2012)

said the crow


----------



## krisI0N (Apr 20, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> said the crow

Click to collapse



who hittuh hoe

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's big pimppin

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

driving miss daisy

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Atruss12 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> driving miss daisy
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



My JohnDeer tractor 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## jova33 (Apr 20, 2012)

Running over children

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## festafotra (Apr 20, 2012)

with no remorse


----------



## chrisram88 (Apr 20, 2012)

While sitting sideways 

Sent from my LG-P999


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sitting sideways yuuup

Paul wall lol


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

watching TV reruns

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## festafotra (Apr 20, 2012)

while chewing a


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Big league chew

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

definately green flavor

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## jova33 (Apr 20, 2012)

Definitely definitely green

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## festafotra (Apr 20, 2012)

...or maybe not


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 20, 2012)

Because it is

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiz99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Turning the color

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2012)

of purple people


----------



## iok1 (Apr 20, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> of purple people

Click to collapse



Into green people

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

projectile vomiting everywhere

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## jova33 (Apr 20, 2012)

Then licking it

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 20, 2012)

like an icecream


----------



## Android311 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sandwich Android 4.0 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## drpsyko (Apr 20, 2012)

gulp, he swallows


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 20, 2012)

which totally causes

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## dhruv.always (Apr 20, 2012)

O R D


----------



## hiz99 (Apr 20, 2012)

dhruv.always said:


> O R D

Click to collapse



What is O R D? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 21, 2012)

hiz99 said:


> What is O R D?

Click to collapse



Orlando Rolling the Dice.


----------



## galaxys (Apr 21, 2012)

She Played Craps


----------



## EclipzeRemix (Apr 21, 2012)

While eating tacos

HTC Amaze Running BulletProof


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Apr 21, 2012)

and making sex


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 21, 2012)

With his gf

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 21, 2012)

on the moon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

In a big

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

tent made from


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 21, 2012)

extrapolated human effluence 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

And recycled origami

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

folded by Gaff

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## kareemsamman (Apr 21, 2012)

Which was burnt


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 21, 2012)

To smithereens, and

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

After midnight his

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 21, 2012)

Gf started to

Sent from my xperia neo


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 21, 2012)

Ramp up the 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

sub-bass dubstep beats

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 21, 2012)

And dance to


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

The ground but

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## AndyFZ1S (Apr 21, 2012)

never quite found


----------



## lamborg (Apr 21, 2012)

it on xda


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

destroyed his Nokia

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

And bought a

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

light for the


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

cave-dwelling monkey boys

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 21, 2012)

which destroyed their

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MemoryController (Apr 21, 2012)

Smartphones so that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## chrisram88 (Apr 21, 2012)

Initially devastated her 

Sent from my LG-P999


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2012)

but found peacefulness


----------



## festafotra (Apr 21, 2012)

throwing herself into


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2012)

the fiery pits


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 21, 2012)

ongshu2012 said:


> lol what that fat man did , started eating

Click to collapse



skip that post

Sent from Narnia


----------



## jova33 (Apr 21, 2012)

It was stupid

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2012)

most certainly was


----------



## festafotra (Apr 21, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> the fiery pits

Click to collapse



were iphones thrive


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 21, 2012)

festafotra said:


> were iphones thrive

Click to collapse



And Android rules

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

Like the blues

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Apr 21, 2012)

but not like...


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

the reds because ...


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Apr 21, 2012)

Donny Hates Reds...


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 21, 2012)

except on Wednesdays. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 21, 2012)

and coincidentally also

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

submarines in October


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 21, 2012)

the perfect month 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## darknagel (Apr 21, 2012)

Of the year 

Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2012)

to hijack a


----------



## jt.one (Apr 22, 2012)

police car and


----------



## jova33 (Apr 22, 2012)

Kill small children

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## iregret (Apr 22, 2012)

video kills radio


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 22, 2012)

because radio is


----------



## festafotra (Apr 22, 2012)

sometimes a little


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 22, 2012)

yappy puppy dog


----------



## drpsyko (Apr 22, 2012)

is too mainstream


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 22, 2012)

without orange juice

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 22, 2012)

In his glass....


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mixed with vodka

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 22, 2012)

95% alchohol limoncello

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Which he shared.....

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Apr 22, 2012)

with Messi's ghost

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Sgt.Incontro (Apr 22, 2012)

With his goldfish

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 22, 2012)

And his turtle 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Apr 22, 2012)

shaped dog that


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 22, 2012)

roamed pre-historic mountains


----------



## festafotra (Apr 22, 2012)

lurking for a


----------



## exb0 (Apr 22, 2012)

Little ray of 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2012)

sunshine nowhere to


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Be found by

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jova33 (Apr 22, 2012)

Indiana Jones and

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 22, 2012)

got Rick Rolled


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 22, 2012)

, which feels so

Sent from my tfp using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beatbrot (Apr 22, 2012)

silly, because he...


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 22, 2012)

never gives up! 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2012)

Like chuck Norris


----------



## chrischoi (Apr 22, 2012)

Jumping up and

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Trolling rambo with

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 22, 2012)

grilled cheese burger


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2012)

paid for Tuesday


----------



## captain67 (Apr 22, 2012)

Except on Thursday

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

He becomes the


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Lord of war

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## N£utrino (Apr 22, 2012)

is god of


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Xda and the

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2012)

God of Hellfire


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

Died yesterday because

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Of a heart

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 22, 2012)

Attack and then

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (Apr 22, 2012)

returned as zombie


----------



## maxey:) (Apr 22, 2012)

to slay all


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 22, 2012)

the people of


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Flushing in USA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2012)

you don't say ?


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 23, 2012)

but i shall


----------



## jova33 (Apr 23, 2012)

Eat the hearts


(is someone going to compile all of these one day?)

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2012)

of sweet tarts


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 23, 2012)

And then she

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## CreepyE (Apr 23, 2012)

Rode a dinosaur 

Sent from my ICS flavored DROID4


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 23, 2012)

With a club

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

Dj, but after

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard laughter


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 23, 2012)

From the suburbs 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 23, 2012)

which had disturbed


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 23, 2012)

The Satan's souls 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## gbondoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Because he was fat


----------



## festafotra (Apr 23, 2012)

and didn't count


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 23, 2012)

stuck on 76


----------



## Zorigo (Apr 23, 2012)

and his sheep


----------



## lamborg (Apr 23, 2012)

guided by tommy


----------



## CreepyE (Apr 23, 2012)

The boy robot

Sent from my ICS flavored DROID4


----------



## festafotra (Apr 23, 2012)

whose robot-girlfriend was


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 23, 2012)

called Sheila but


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2012)

loved old cows


----------



## jova33 (Apr 23, 2012)

Because they meow

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## erad1 (Apr 23, 2012)

And now for...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## erad1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Something completely different 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## darknagel (Apr 23, 2012)

In the morning 

Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## jova33 (Apr 23, 2012)

A nice cup

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 23, 2012)

of Ramen noodles


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 23, 2012)

then doodle doodles

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 23, 2012)

with the queen

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dirt (Apr 23, 2012)

and her daughter

sent from my dark iced, skanky, t11 infused ns4g


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 23, 2012)

the countess of 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## gbondoc (Apr 23, 2012)

The intergalactic association


----------



## erad1 (Apr 24, 2012)

...in a galaxy...


----------



## dirt (Apr 24, 2012)

far, far away

sent from my dark iced, skanky, t11 infused ns4g


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

In A Place...

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## kainlap (Apr 24, 2012)

And start wondering ...

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Why chuck norris

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 24, 2012)

Is so invincible 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## CreepyE (Apr 24, 2012)

That even god

Sent from my ICS flavored DROID4


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 24, 2012)

Must eat cheese


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Filled with butter

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 24, 2012)

Sharts that flutter

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## festafotra (Apr 24, 2012)

in clouds of


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2012)

a gray haze


----------



## CreepyE (Apr 24, 2012)

And blow away

Sent from my ICS flavored DROID4


----------



## festafotra (Apr 24, 2012)

to populated areas


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 24, 2012)

In South California

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

Repping The Bay

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 24, 2012)

And flexing muscles

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2012)

while visiting Brussels


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 24, 2012)

before visiting Diego


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

But deep inside

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jova33 (Apr 24, 2012)

He feels alive

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 24, 2012)

Just like a


----------



## lamborg (Apr 24, 2012)

from a bulb


----------



## Adam eds (Apr 24, 2012)

To a catapillar


----------



## lamborg (Apr 24, 2012)

of green grass


----------



## phil05d (Apr 24, 2012)

grown up tall


----------



## blade30p (Apr 24, 2012)

Smokin lemon haze 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

with some grass


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 24, 2012)

so, actually, pot

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

whateva it is


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

going to do


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> going to do

Click to collapse



whats the mix


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

top secret no


----------



## jt.one (Apr 24, 2012)

not sure because ...


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 25, 2012)

jt.one said:


> not sure because ...

Click to collapse



know i WILL


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 25, 2012)

win the game


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 25, 2012)

No you won't

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## phil05d (Apr 25, 2012)

kiss her in


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2012)

a public place


----------



## Droided Up (Apr 25, 2012)

With alot of

________________
Keep Calm Chive On


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 25, 2012)

Little kids involved

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 25, 2012)

And micheal Jackson 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 25, 2012)

Moon walked into

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 25, 2012)

A chainsaw, and

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 25, 2012)

He did not

Sent from a X8 using my thumbs


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 25, 2012)

Live to see

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 25, 2012)

A brighter thread?

;]


----------



## Android311 (Apr 25, 2012)

He touched little

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kids and scared 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Apr 25, 2012)

Kitties flight feathers

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

But they didnt

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

flashed a ROM


----------



## DROCSID (Apr 25, 2012)

from the scratch

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

and bricked icecream


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

Sandwich when a

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 25, 2012)

Square octopus arrived

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Square octopus arrived
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vestigial orifices caught

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

on camera by


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Apr 26, 2012)

Sarah poopoo yolo


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

said tall people 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battlekry (Apr 26, 2012)

..freakishly tall people..


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

conjuring guitar magic


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> conjuring guitar magic

Click to collapse



on my axe


... I mean guitar, for those who are confused 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyfreel (Apr 26, 2012)

will cut you


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 26, 2012)

On the wrist

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## ShiNLiew (Apr 26, 2012)

...you are dead...


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 26, 2012)

SHINxLIEW said:


> ...you are dead...

Click to collapse



Came Back Alive

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 26, 2012)

With his head......

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 26, 2012)

On the floor

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

there's a door


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beyond which there....

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

lies mankind's destiny


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> lies mankind's destiny

Click to collapse



for he who

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

is one with


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Batman and superman.......

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 26, 2012)

and dog, guys! 



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

And gals hope 




I was hoping someone would get my Dune reference.... 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

that his feety


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 26, 2012)

not too stinky


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

because it kills


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 26, 2012)

All of humanity

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 26, 2012)

from three words


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

which were no


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

was always a


----------



## lamborg (Apr 26, 2012)

superhero like tommy


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

gunny who didnt


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

ever miss his


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

sister when she


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

bullet at his


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

target to be.

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

The Demonoid Gate-keeper


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 26, 2012)

Eating hampster brains

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## festafotra (Apr 26, 2012)

is what you'd


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 26, 2012)

get for double


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

crossing the big

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

bad checkered cow


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 26, 2012)

running on the


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 26, 2012)

Highway to hell

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2012)

ringing his bell


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 26, 2012)

can't you tell

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 27, 2012)

What's that smell?

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes I can

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2012)

find some gold


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 27, 2012)

at the end

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## zubluxx (Apr 27, 2012)

and buy some


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 27, 2012)

stairways to heaven

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 27, 2012)

To live eternally.

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

On the rock

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 27, 2012)

Never let go.

Sent from my GT-S5360B using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

To the people

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 27, 2012)

Never give up





What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 27, 2012)

And do drugs.


?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

While playing Doom 95

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 27, 2012)

On my old-ass

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful Commodore 64

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 27, 2012)

Was assassinated by

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hitler, with his...

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## Amer (Apr 27, 2012)

Very big gun


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Drop dead fred

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Apr 27, 2012)

Bang your head 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

and see Courage


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 27, 2012)

the cowardly dog


----------



## thelowend (Apr 27, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> the cowardly dog

Click to collapse



Return the slab 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 27, 2012)

of delicious meaty


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 27, 2012)

chicken from a


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 27, 2012)

Yet not Camel.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2012)

Yet not Camel ??


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yet no camel


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 27, 2012)

But a cow...


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

and a sheep

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 27, 2012)

and wood chuck


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Could chuck norris

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 27, 2012)

Be our savior?

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## jova33 (Apr 27, 2012)

He'll never let

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

Let you go

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 27, 2012)

To fade away

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2012)

fade to black


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

Im never lookin

(I do hope someone knows the song)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Zorigo (Apr 27, 2012)

for this chicken


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2012)

Finger Lick'n Good


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 27, 2012)

Are u sure?


----------



## thelowend (Apr 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Are u sure?

Click to collapse



But you need

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

A lil' love

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## khoatran (Apr 27, 2012)

from my friend's


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 27, 2012)

High up above 

LG P504-PerfectPeso 2.3-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 806/480


----------



## thelowend (Apr 28, 2012)

She get high

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 28, 2012)

beacause shes fun


----------



## dirt (Apr 28, 2012)

and her mom

sent from my dark iced, skanky, 50hz t11 infused ns4g


----------



## laneyofdeath (Apr 28, 2012)

p1gp3n said:


> and her mom
> 
> sent from my dark iced, skanky, 50hz t11 infused ns4g

Click to collapse



Sent from his

Sent from my X10S using XDA


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Big black.....MAMBA!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 28, 2012)

Who dances like 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Apr 28, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Who dances like
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uma Thurman in 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2012)

That weird dress

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Apr 28, 2012)

watched fairy tail

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

How it became

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

A rediculous, ugly 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Love story with

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Heartbreaking songs and

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 28, 2012)

Stinking ugly princesses


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 28, 2012)

who not only


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Ate my SGGio

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

But also recycled

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 28, 2012)

our three-word story

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2012)

Into an abomination

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 28, 2012)

that just won't


----------



## enekho (Apr 28, 2012)

die from exhaustion


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

So live and

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2012)

Prosper from this

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 28, 2012)

and reach sky


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2012)

High as a

Sent from the brick


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Air Force One

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 28, 2012)

And Snoop Dogg


----------



## lamborg (Apr 28, 2012)

with weed book


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

In a limo

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2012)

From 1938 and

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 28, 2012)

Back to 2012

Sent from Apple iPhone 4s


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 28, 2012)

all the way


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 28, 2012)

carrying a heavy

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Your moms tight

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2012)

Furry wool jumper

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 28, 2012)

looks like Chandrasegarampillai


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Apr 28, 2012)

With a giant


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 28, 2012)

gummy bear burger


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

From BK's trash

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## 00Scott00 (Apr 28, 2012)

the place I 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

That i love

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 28, 2012)

is not the


----------



## |Shadow| (Apr 28, 2012)

first time that


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 28, 2012)

I rode beatles

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2012)

Mustang Sally ride


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 29, 2012)

into the sunset,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 29, 2012)

with a pizza


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 29, 2012)

In a thong


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 29, 2012)

which had rocket


----------



## AC DC (Apr 29, 2012)

With no fuel

You're Either Nexus Or Against Us


----------



## festafotra (Apr 29, 2012)

but anyway it


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Died fast because

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 29, 2012)

Heaven is not

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Highway to hell

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## cyr0s (Apr 29, 2012)

anyway, then I


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 29, 2012)

wiped my ass


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 29, 2012)

With a teddy-bear

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 29, 2012)

That i found

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 29, 2012)

at the dumpster


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 29, 2012)

near the Chinese 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 29, 2012)

City wok restaurant

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 29, 2012)

For one dollar

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

And 99 cents

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 29, 2012)

But I stole

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Apr 29, 2012)

two of them


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2012)

coughed up phlegm


----------



## lamborg (Apr 29, 2012)

and took syrup


----------



## festafotra (Apr 29, 2012)

mixed with it


----------



## AC DC (Apr 29, 2012)

With my girlfriend

You're Either Nexus Or Against Us


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

cheating on you


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 29, 2012)

with a banana


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Instead of a

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## LilProphet (Apr 29, 2012)

Fried fat sausage

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 29, 2012)

Or a cat

LG P504-PerfectPeso 2.3-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 806/480


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

With cream and

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 29, 2012)

even a Honeycomb


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 29, 2012)

and whipped cream...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 29, 2012)

that was bought


----------



## ROFLkopter (Apr 29, 2012)

From the supermarket...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2012)

flew a skyrocket


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 29, 2012)

From which fireworks 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Were being fired

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 29, 2012)

As her majesty 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 29, 2012)

And an orange 0-o

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> As her majesty

Click to collapse



Queen of XDA


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Apr 29, 2012)

Plus an euro


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bought Australia and

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Majestic717 (Apr 30, 2012)

Burned it down.

LG P504-PerfectPeso 2.3-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 806/480


----------



## AC DC (Apr 30, 2012)

To the hell

You're Either Nexus Or Against Us


----------



## prezervativ (Apr 30, 2012)

and beyond. Meanwhile


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2012)

at the Bat-Cave


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 30, 2012)

Buzz lightyear danced,

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Just when joker

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

was having a

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## festafotra (Apr 30, 2012)

rash in certain


----------



## leo321 (Apr 30, 2012)

areas of the

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 30, 2012)

leo321 said:


> areas of the
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lower left snaklophoicaka

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

In his pyjama

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## acizcool (Apr 30, 2012)

nothing in it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Apr 30, 2012)

I am watching

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

Carefully to the

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ra1n25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Android superuser named

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 30, 2012)

Winston Peters who

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 30, 2012)

Likes trains and

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Apr 30, 2012)

CJJames said:


> Likes trains and
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA

Click to collapse



Then sleeps but

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gets shot in

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 30, 2012)

His weird beard


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 30, 2012)

With a machine

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 30, 2012)

that likes to

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 30, 2012)

Eat my train

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Who just passed

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 30, 2012)

A boat ti

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

the Galápagos Islands

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 30, 2012)

and Fiji. He


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 30, 2012)

took a three

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 30, 2012)

stick joystick controller


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2012)

puppeteers Barack Obama


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

and his wife.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Apr 30, 2012)

There was a

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Rash on her

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 30, 2012)

behind which raised

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Obama's big black

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

"Avoid profanity" sign

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2012)

repels infraction fine


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 30, 2012)

With atmospheric pressures

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Thread closed because 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 30, 2012)

its still unlocked


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2012)

yet not overclocked


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 30, 2012)

But successfully undervolted


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

, though slightly unstable

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 30, 2012)

though in beta


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 30, 2012)

but still stable


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2012)

so said Abel


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> so said Abel

Click to collapse



(WTF thats my name! Realy)

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## festafotra (Apr 30, 2012)

but who cares


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

Nobody cares about

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## festafotra (Apr 30, 2012)

us, so let's


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

Party at my

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## festafotra (Apr 30, 2012)

total unconditional expense


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2012)

like Tony Stark

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Apr 30, 2012)

break on through

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## kruidtablet (May 1, 2012)

the third dimension


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2012)

the other side


----------



## jumbobombo (May 1, 2012)

Of the phone 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## mattbradfo (May 1, 2012)

And then the

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2012)

hurricane hit shore


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 1, 2012)

Then Snookie Died

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## CyaN1de (May 1, 2012)

And everyone partied

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (May 1, 2012)

While Sarah f****d

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

,I went skydiving .

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRASadPanda (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I went skydiving .
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and ruined the

Sent from Narnia


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

IRASadPanda said:


> and ruined the
> 
> Sent from Narnia

Click to collapse



space time fabrics 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 1, 2012)

but then a

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## AC DC (May 1, 2012)

One eyed monster 

You're Either Nexus Or Against Us


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 1, 2012)

Invaded planet earth

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 1, 2012)

I was going to go for


> The world ended

Click to collapse



or possibly


> All hope died

Click to collapse



But, given the threads on my main forum thought this was somehow more appropriate


> Waiting for HTC

Click to collapse


----------



## androidrockz (May 1, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> I was going to go for
> 
> or possibly
> 
> But, given the threads on my main forum thought this was somehow more appropriate

Click to collapse



With their slow...

Swyped from my Samsung Transform, 2.2 stock. Follow me on Twitter @NotAMudbloodFFS


----------



## bassie1995 (May 1, 2012)

updates you don't

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> updates you don't
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get the full

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJSave (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Get the full
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



version of app


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

DJSave said:


> version of app

Click to collapse



So it downloaded

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyfreel (May 1, 2012)

everything on the


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

eyfreel said:


> everything on the

Click to collapse



Play Store which

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2012)

violated binary-code law


----------



## Hayden18 (May 1, 2012)

By uploading porn

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## MR4Y (May 1, 2012)

He got millionaire

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## DJSave (May 1, 2012)

and later billionaire ...


----------



## festafotra (May 1, 2012)

...and porn actor


----------



## etnoo (May 1, 2012)

There were three.


----------



## neo.ank (May 1, 2012)

Assembled for the

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 1, 2012)

New avengers movie

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 1, 2012)

which got mixed

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 1, 2012)

with beer cola


----------



## thelowend (May 1, 2012)

And super big

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

Supermassive black hole

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## tommi boy (May 1, 2012)

In the sky


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 1, 2012)

Shot out a

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 1, 2012)

massive teddy bear

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

That talks french

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## festafotra (May 1, 2012)

and weighs like


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

1 and a 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## thelowend (May 1, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> 1 and a
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Life Time of

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 1, 2012)

Unresolved unresponsive issues


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

Made by uk

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 1, 2012)

Supported by U.S.A

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## lamborg (May 1, 2012)

for 1000 posts


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 1, 2012)

We have written

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> We have written
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



A really long

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo.ank (May 1, 2012)

story which makes


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 1, 2012)

Absolutly no sense

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (May 1, 2012)

. Unfortunately, we cannot

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (May 1, 2012)

do anything about


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 1, 2012)

What we write

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2012)

full decontamination complete


----------



## leo321 (May 2, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> full decontamination complete

Click to collapse



left a spot

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## festafotra (May 2, 2012)

Restarting decontamination sequence ...


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2012)

The Shadow knows..............


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

What light we

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## thelowend (May 2, 2012)

Kittehs and kittenz 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## bassie1995 (May 2, 2012)

will shine upon

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (May 2, 2012)

a lonely sky 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> a lonely sky
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



With flaming clouds 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassie1995 (May 2, 2012)

that freshen our

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razvan0311 (May 2, 2012)

Legs and hands

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## ra1n25 (May 2, 2012)

in a car

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 2, 2012)

A slow car

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Kepas (May 2, 2012)

That can only

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 2, 2012)

move in water


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

Where elanor rigby

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2012)

picks up rice


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 2, 2012)

And grows stuff


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

Where her wedding

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Where her wedding
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



ring was lost

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2012)

worships Divine Shadow


----------



## akalostangel (May 2, 2012)

in temple ruins


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

Where muse sings

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 2, 2012)

Like temple run


----------



## Deleted member 4571279 (May 2, 2012)

play that game


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

In safe mode

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## HawkEyes2114 (May 2, 2012)

or suffer the


----------



## thelowend (May 2, 2012)

HawkEyes2114 said:


> or suffer the

Click to collapse



Crap muse music... 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Crap muse music...
> 
> Come over to the dark side...

Click to collapse



No you didnt said that
OT: Isnt that bad

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 2, 2012)

Nothing is bad


----------



## iok1 (May 2, 2012)

Sent from GT-S5660


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

With official CM9

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (May 2, 2012)

Because it is


----------



## bassie1995 (May 2, 2012)

a *****in' ROM!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 2, 2012)

Doggies and doggehs

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2012)

facility wide decontamination


----------



## thelowend (May 3, 2012)

NOT TEH DOGGEHS 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## festafotra (May 3, 2012)

Please proceed with


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2012)

festafotra said:


> Please proceed with

Click to collapse



Friggin caution or

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

You'll pay with


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2012)

Interest for eternity 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

And love if

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 3, 2012)

I say so

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

But always be

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

Loyal to xda


----------



## Hayden18 (May 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Loyal to xda

Click to collapse



Or even Facebook

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Inside xperia must

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

Compete with apple


----------



## bassie1995 (May 3, 2012)

for world domination

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 3, 2012)

Or so be

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 3, 2012)

The person who

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Or so be
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



It i will

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It i will
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let you go

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Let you go
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA

Click to collapse



Far away from

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Android311 (May 3, 2012)

Xda and other 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 3, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Xda and other
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Never-ending useless posts

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Written from pc

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Written from pc
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Or via pidgeon

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

ICS themed pigeon


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Californicated by me

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Californicated by me
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



And by OJ


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Gloves didn't fit

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

Why didn't they?


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2012)

staged wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 3, 2012)

Which is embarrassin


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Played it off

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## Censura_Umbra (May 3, 2012)

like samsung's failure


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

wild touchwiz appears!

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

But timescape UI

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Saved the day

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Just when metro

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Just when metro
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse




Man the Ghetto

(superhero)
Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Had caught herpes

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## Android311 (May 3, 2012)

From nasty things 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 3, 2012)

Like the toilet 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## festafotra (May 3, 2012)

not flushed by


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Certain xda devs :what: 

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

And recognized themers

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

We bought them

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (May 3, 2012)

in a market


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Awesome hand Sanitizer 

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

Which burns eyes!!!!!

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 4, 2012)

And your soul

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 4, 2012)

(not a concern)

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2012)

burn baby burn


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

Like thunder and

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Like thunder and
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Lightning and ummm.....

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

Dreams of Californication

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

Kill it before

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

It lays eggs!!!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> It lays eggs!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



If eggs hatch


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 4, 2012)

prepare yourself for 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

Total disillusioned domination


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

the red guy  :what:

(there should be a and in there) 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

Keyed the Mercedes 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

I cursed loudly

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## festafotra (May 4, 2012)

bcause that car


----------



## bassie1995 (May 4, 2012)

is actually ****ty P)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

just like samsung


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 4, 2012)

S3 that looks

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

Like a nexus

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

If you close
?
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

One eye and


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

Squint the other.....


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

Up next to

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

The left is.....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (May 4, 2012)

look somewhere else


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2012)

and you'll find


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> and you'll find

Click to collapse



A crosseyed turkey

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## festafotra (May 4, 2012)

with killer instincts


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

JonnyStreetz said:


> A crosseyed turkey
> 
> Sent from my Maybach s 4G

Click to collapse



Who is constipated


----------



## thelowend (May 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Who is constipated

Click to collapse



About his constipation 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

Down in downtown

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Hellhound7 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Down in downtown
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



With his brother...


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

From paradise city

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Gelidhril (May 4, 2012)

Android is awesome


----------



## festafotra (May 4, 2012)

or else go


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

is a rumour


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

What's it about?


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2012)

cows navigating submersibles


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

Dipped in mercury


----------



## bassie1995 (May 4, 2012)

that's bad for

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> that's bad for
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The farmers market

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 4, 2012)

Exit, stage left.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 4, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Exit, stage left.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



Very nice choice of words.

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

10 Post Rule: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

XDA Marketplace Rules: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/market-place-rules-updated/

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Very nice choice of words.
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81
> ...

Click to collapse



That's five words


----------



## thelowend (May 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's five words

Click to collapse



The sacred rules... 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 4, 2012)

thelowend said:


> The sacred rules...
> 
> Come over to the dark side...

Click to collapse



Have been broken


----------



## mediarz (May 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Have been broken

Click to collapse



Forever thou shall


----------



## bassie1995 (May 4, 2012)

eat cotton candy! O)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 5, 2012)

off of the

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

sticky formica countertop


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2012)

she sat on


----------



## Spectredroid (May 5, 2012)

meanwhile, at the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

farm in CALI

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

Cheech and Chong

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

were riding with


----------



## FormaldehydeSon (May 5, 2012)

tom and jerry


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Lloyd and Harry



(dumb and dumber- 1994)


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2012)

gorged themselves on


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Scooby-snacks..... Like Scoob!!!

^^^ thats one word from the box

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Ruh-roh! A ghost!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 5, 2012)

that is in

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 5, 2012)

Mystery Inc's van


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Smoke rolls outta

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

The back of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Van no matter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Street or dirt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Medusa stones peeps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

Under the floor

sent from my x8


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Straight to Miami

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

On the beach 

sent from my x8


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Near the road

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

always off roader


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Dreaming of chicks

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

tweeting all day


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

On a porch

Swyped from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

breathing fresh air


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Of pink roses

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

in the garden


----------



## Spokmoppa (May 5, 2012)

wasting my time 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Rolling away on

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## rmcsc (May 5, 2012)

A wheel with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weeo (May 5, 2012)

rmcsc said:


> A wheel with
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mario and Luigi

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 5, 2012)

Accompanied by JLo


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Accompanied by JLo

Click to collapse



who dies happyily


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Ever after if

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

She takes LSD

Swyped from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

And fly away

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## festafotra (May 5, 2012)

backwards upside down


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

and east west


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 5, 2012)

Inside out too


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Using a remote

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 5, 2012)

desert island hideaway

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

to hide forever


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

From his wife

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 5, 2012)

Forming hate groups

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## bassie1995 (May 5, 2012)

with newly-formed volcanoes (... Sorry )

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaff22 (May 5, 2012)

from Yosemite Park


----------



## bluesharpie (May 5, 2012)

while making the


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Joints for bob

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

while the hippie


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Runs in circles

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 5, 2012)

Chasing his tail


----------



## jbirdie (May 5, 2012)

he saw a


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 5, 2012)

high speed train

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 5, 2012)

Or jelly stone park

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

where he lit


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 5, 2012)

A bug alight


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

then it burned


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 5, 2012)

There was lobsters

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 5, 2012)

JonnyStreetz said:


> There was lobsters
> 
> Sent from my Maybach s 4G

Click to collapse



they were nice


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 5, 2012)

Nd very selfish

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 5, 2012)

very selfish shellfish

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

that looked tasty


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

With vanilla sauce

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

and a salad


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Of green apples

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

that are bitter


----------



## Lloir (May 5, 2012)

And look like

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## festafotra (May 5, 2012)

anything but apples


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

they smelled like


----------



## festafotra (May 5, 2012)

overused troll undies


----------



## bassie1995 (May 5, 2012)

from Edward Hitler's

(Bottom )

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

was very crusty


----------



## bassie1995 (May 5, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> was very crusty

Click to collapse



and smelled like

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

dirty rotten buttcrack


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 6, 2012)

flavored jelly beans

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Koizuma (May 6, 2012)

that was pink


----------



## sh4z (May 6, 2012)

And quite disturbing

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Koizuma (May 6, 2012)

A sick site


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Seeing a cat

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## N19htr153n (May 6, 2012)

made me puke

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

All over my

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2012)

already disgusting tie


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Which was green

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2012)

yet barely seen


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 6, 2012)

cause I wear

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> cause I wear
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Green mouldy underpants 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 6, 2012)

And moss shirts


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

That sing when

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## N19htr153n (May 6, 2012)

that reeks of

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## twistedh (May 6, 2012)

Something really bad

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

twistedh said:


> Something really bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



So washes it

sent from my X8 running nAa's ics kernel and nAa's mini CM9


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

With soap and

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2012)

completely useless story


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 6, 2012)

thread was closed

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Filgaliel (May 6, 2012)

And yet continued


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2012)

to insult intelligence


----------



## twistedh (May 6, 2012)

Of all great 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 6, 2012)

three word writers

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Yet it still

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## twistedh (May 6, 2012)

Got all freaky 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

And very crude

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

but didnt care


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

wilbso said:


> but didnt care

Click to collapse



Of the thing

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

that it was


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

Lloir said:


> that it was

Click to collapse



a big tin (wtf?)


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

of baked beans


----------



## twistedh (May 6, 2012)

Lloir said:


> of baked beans

Click to collapse



Big tasty beans

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

that were covered


----------



## shalom06 (May 6, 2012)

annoying  person above


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Why thank-you 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

sir, i shall

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

grape a donkey


----------



## bassie1995 (May 6, 2012)

and make wine

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

From its sweat

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

We're no strangers


----------



## festafotra (May 6, 2012)

so let's get


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

This party started

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

With pretty girls

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (May 6, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> With pretty girls
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



That sell (HTC) sensation

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

the bass keeps


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

Rolling around in

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

ecstasy so don't


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

Stop me now

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

while I troll

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Never gonna give


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

a single f*ck

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

That goes on

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 6, 2012)

Channel 9 News

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

Chavs in Merthyr


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

what the hell

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

Happened to my

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

phone i lost


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

When i dumpster-dived

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> When i dumpster-dived
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



into the sea


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

with crabs and


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

A yellow sponge 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> A yellow sponge
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was chillin in


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

a spaceship set


----------



## festafotra (May 6, 2012)

to auto-explode in


----------



## mcreokhan (May 6, 2012)

in twenty seconds 

OMG crossed two thousand pages


----------



## LilProphet (May 6, 2012)

To destroy everything 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2012)

rocket propelled pineapple


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

Then dropped the


----------



## xidcat (May 6, 2012)

Large moon rock

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 6, 2012)

When Robin shouted

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 6, 2012)

Wholly cronopolis Batman!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## prezervativ (May 6, 2012)

Without any pants


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 6, 2012)

Showing his big


----------



## neo.ank (May 6, 2012)

Yellow teeth that

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 6, 2012)

Have awesome fungus


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

With eyes and

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 6, 2012)

Just a Hint


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 6, 2012)

of fresh peppermint

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## terifish (May 7, 2012)

and also with..


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2012)

big full moon


----------



## xidcat (May 7, 2012)

From fallen underwear 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 7, 2012)

xidcat said:


> From fallen underwear
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



and plumber's syndrome


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2012)

insanity never ceases


----------



## Lloir (May 7, 2012)

To make children 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## Android311 (May 7, 2012)

Ugly like me 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (May 7, 2012)

Said the fat

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 7, 2012)

Little troll under

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 7, 2012)

**** Bartons shop 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## bassie1995 (May 7, 2012)

on Elm Street.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 7, 2012)

20 years after 

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 20 years after
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



A super saiyan

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (May 7, 2012)

Let rip through 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (May 7, 2012)

Angel's Flight and


----------



## LogisticsXLS (May 7, 2012)

said the following...


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2012)

Terms and conditions 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 7, 2012)

Are for girls

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

Who can't read

Sent from the brick


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 7, 2012)

Anything except Braille


----------



## kingnba6 (May 7, 2012)

sandwich of his


----------



## Lloir (May 7, 2012)

Cheesey Bacon with 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 7, 2012)

dry cured ham

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## chbea (May 8, 2012)

and enclair froyo


----------



## rickballs (May 8, 2012)

Combo. With a 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2012)

side of bacon


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 8, 2012)

and some bread


----------



## Lloir (May 8, 2012)

With some onion 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2012)

sardine greased eyelids


----------



## Hayden18 (May 8, 2012)

And swiss cheese

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 8, 2012)

"where's my drink ?"

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Hayden18 (May 8, 2012)

And my McNuggets

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (May 8, 2012)

And a large..

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 8, 2012)

Over the edge

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 8, 2012)

Soup that is

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Koizuma (May 8, 2012)

fake chicken flavored


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

With green meatballs


----------



## sh4z (May 8, 2012)

and hatsune miku

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2012)

With green wine

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

And sparkling Bacon


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2012)

high in protein 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> high in protein
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Low in salt


----------



## fearwillkeepus (May 8, 2012)

High in estrogen

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 8, 2012)

And taste like 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 8, 2012)

Big hairy basketballs 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Mcfly_ (May 8, 2012)

taste really weird


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 8, 2012)

Like dirty grass

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## usaff22 (May 8, 2012)

and purple boats


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 8, 2012)

Don't float well....

Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## kingnba6 (May 8, 2012)

because it doesnt


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 8, 2012)

Like the wetness

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## LilProphet (May 8, 2012)

In the bed 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## RomWiz (May 8, 2012)

Of the roses 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

That's balancing on


----------



## Hellhound7 (May 8, 2012)

The tip of...

Sent from my GT-I5800


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

A big, pointed


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2012)

iceberg, Titanic's Achilles


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 8, 2012)

Last voyage that

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 8, 2012)

ended with a

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## neo.ank (May 8, 2012)

Big bang nearly

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

Big bang theory


----------



## jt.one (May 8, 2012)

A theory that....

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

TravisBean needs help


----------



## vanessaem (May 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> TravisBean needs help

Click to collapse




...And now his post is gone.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2012)

That's six words


----------



## vanessaem (May 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's six words

Click to collapse




I am allowed.


----------



## Trazzt (May 8, 2012)

It started when...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (May 8, 2012)

To post that

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 8, 2012)

Trazzt said:


> It started when...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I kissed Harry

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trazzt (May 8, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> I kissed Harry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who was walking...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 8, 2012)

with his girlfriend


----------



## festafotra (May 8, 2012)

and a dog


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2012)

full of fleas

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## fearwillkeepus (May 9, 2012)

Hecka drunk and

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 9, 2012)

Dizzy that caused

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

His gf to


----------



## X8invisible (May 9, 2012)

Be nice and

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Lloir (May 9, 2012)

Explode in bed

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## chbea (May 9, 2012)

and go dreaming


----------



## fearwillkeepus (May 9, 2012)

About big naked

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

Men who are


----------



## Stevemotto (May 9, 2012)

Openly gay about

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 9, 2012)

women's freedom rights

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## kingnba6 (May 9, 2012)

but its a


----------



## ra1n25 (May 9, 2012)

sad,sad story

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## jamieg71 (May 9, 2012)

Just like this

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (May 9, 2012)

Man chatting about


----------



## C0D3N1N3R (May 9, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## liqwidzero (May 9, 2012)

but running Eclair


----------



## Android311 (May 9, 2012)

Instead of froyo 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 9, 2012)

That triggers violent

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## liqwidzero (May 9, 2012)

hipsters on Tumblr


----------



## Android311 (May 9, 2012)

And woogie boogies 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

Causing innocent people


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2012)

to run amuck


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 9, 2012)

While handling a
____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Ray William Johnson

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

He's so awesome


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's so awesome

Click to collapse



That he makes....
(complete the story)

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## iok1 (May 9, 2012)

Small kittens die D:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Small kittens die D:

Click to collapse



No he doesnt....

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

No. He's cool


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No. He's cool

Click to collapse



Yes he is

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

Follow his YouTube


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Follow his YouTube

Click to collapse



Right now to......

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

Laugh out loudly


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2012)

righteous and proudly


----------



## iok1 (May 9, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> righteous and proudly

Click to collapse



While i say

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## liqwidzero (May 9, 2012)

he really sucks


----------



## neo.ank (May 9, 2012)

That too big

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2012)

Head of his


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2012)

class, yet couldn't


----------



## rockstarar (May 10, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> class, yet couldn't

Click to collapse



Have 2012 pages


(In this thread, disregard this)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## wscott9903 (May 10, 2012)

yet nobody cares...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2012)

he who dares..............


----------



## Hayden18 (May 10, 2012)

To enter here

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (May 10, 2012)

And close post. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 10, 2012)

About big cajones


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 10, 2012)

fights the power

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Stevemotto (May 10, 2012)

Of magic shrooms

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## LilProphet (May 10, 2012)

And stinking socks

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## tomow (May 10, 2012)

Together with his...


----------



## fearwillkeepus (May 10, 2012)

Sparkled Fleshlight that

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

Val Kilmer used


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 10, 2012)

A rusty razor

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 10, 2012)

Illuminated lubricating pleasure

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Android311 (May 10, 2012)

From 2 girls 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 10, 2012)

With their cup 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EarthquakeXS (May 10, 2012)

looks like icecream


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 10, 2012)

Sandwich aosp rom


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (May 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sandwich aosp rom

Click to collapse



but smells like

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (May 10, 2012)

I2IEAILiiTY said:


> but smells like
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



teen spirit. Afterwards,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (May 10, 2012)

After he left 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 10, 2012)

We're gonna die!


----------



## Android311 (May 10, 2012)

Because stupid Obama 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

Is a fake

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2012)

he's no flake


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

Of cool corn

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## kingnba6 (May 10, 2012)

because hes watching


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 10, 2012)

the detectives! Eventually

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

he will leave


----------



## jmcclue (May 10, 2012)

Smoke weed everyday :screwy:

Sent from......Dr Dre


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

from rusty pipes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 10, 2012)

With dumb expressions


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

of midlife crisis


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 10, 2012)

In the projects,

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## kingnba6 (May 10, 2012)

of queens NY!


----------



## neo.ank (May 10, 2012)

It all began

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## iok1 (May 10, 2012)

With some dude

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## kingnba6 (May 10, 2012)

in flushing which


----------



## lamborg (May 10, 2012)

had cold coffee


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 10, 2012)

extortionate starbucks gimmick

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Majestic717 (May 11, 2012)

Trippin on acid 

LG P504-CM7-Droid 2.3.7-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2012)

in Rego Park


----------



## galaxys (May 11, 2012)

with orange microdots


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (May 11, 2012)

While licking a 

Sent from my iPhone killer.


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2012)

slimy psychedelic frog


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> slimy psychedelic frog

Click to collapse



That will kill

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## X8invisible (May 11, 2012)

iOS once and

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## weeo (May 11, 2012)

I don't know


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2012)

What Apple will


----------



## LilProphet (May 11, 2012)

Do when Android 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

Rocks the world

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 11, 2012)

. Do they run,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (May 11, 2012)

To the end

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 11, 2012)

of the yellow

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2012)

and green cookoobirdie

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2012)

Who was an


----------



## kingnba6 (May 11, 2012)

erotic little person


----------



## mr.sniggles (May 11, 2012)

... with a tremendous...


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2012)

desire to emancipate


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2012)

Weird things like


----------



## lamborg (May 11, 2012)

an exploding pen


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2012)

a reciprocating hen


----------



## bassie1995 (May 11, 2012)

and a skateboarding

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> and a skateboarding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Man will make

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 11, 2012)

me dinner tonight


----------



## liqwidzero (May 11, 2012)

before ordering a


----------



## kingnba6 (May 11, 2012)

large pizza from


----------



## bassie1995 (May 11, 2012)

dolan's Pizza pls

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockstarar (May 11, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> dolan's Pizza pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And shuts up

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## neo.ank (May 11, 2012)

without an argument 

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Death_Jr (May 12, 2012)

so that he


----------



## dejahboi (May 12, 2012)

Jumps over the


----------



## sdhanjal15 (May 12, 2012)

Bridge at school

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

into the looking

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2012)

glass we venture............


----------



## sdhanjal15 (May 12, 2012)

Into the darkness

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2012)

in an abyss

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illb456 (May 12, 2012)

Where Chuck Norris...

Sent from my Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2012)

picks his nose

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2012)

like a pro


----------



## liqwidzero (May 12, 2012)

to find gold

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (May 12, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 12, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Like a boss
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wearing a tophat


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 12, 2012)

makes you taller

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

Than a 3

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (May 12, 2012)

Feet midget who

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

drinks hot vodka


----------



## LilProphet (May 12, 2012)

With Red Bull 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

With toppings of

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Sum14u2nvy (May 12, 2012)

Steaming Unicorn Poop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

Sum14u2nvy said:


> Steaming Unicorn Poop
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While eating a

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 12, 2012)

steaming hot plant

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

That really sucks

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2012)

Sucks big time


----------



## LilProphet (May 12, 2012)

Like my ex

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## nikzDHD (May 12, 2012)

She has big 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 12, 2012)

phones for big

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## E \V o T lR i X ™ 3lD (May 12, 2012)

fat and ugly...


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2012)

gross and fugly


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 12, 2012)

smiling monkey butlers

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2012)

Who are retarded


----------



## usaff22 (May 12, 2012)

with much noodles


----------



## kingnba6 (May 12, 2012)

and hot sauce


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 12, 2012)

And a little

___________________
Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2012)

little a And


----------



## NaglBagl (May 12, 2012)

not a lot


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2012)

all you got ??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2012)

For real dude?


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 12, 2012)

no, not really

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

itd be nice

if people would

read previous posts

so stories flow


----------



## Hubertkilgore (May 12, 2012)

Pissing people off

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

While watching smosh

You lookin' for me? I have a Chinese Army!! (-(-)-)


----------



## sucker for sony's (May 12, 2012)

And itching my

Sent from my Xperia ray using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 12, 2012)

Keyboard with funny

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

Things I do

You lookin' for me? I have a Chinese Army!! (-(-)-)


----------



## sh4z (May 12, 2012)

There's something in

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## kingnba6 (May 12, 2012)

the coffee but


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2012)

Scotty doesn't know


----------



## Hayden18 (May 13, 2012)

That I put

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 13, 2012)

his hand in


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2012)

the worm knows


----------



## X8invisible (May 13, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> the worm knows

Click to collapse



That "Sudden Death"






Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2012)

is unquestionably imminent


----------



## Hayden18 (May 13, 2012)

After I farted

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

And threw up
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Joel Chan (May 13, 2012)

I went home

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (May 13, 2012)

And closed thread. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (May 13, 2012)

Thread closed by

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## sh4z (May 13, 2012)

But it was


----------



## festafotra (May 13, 2012)

reopened due to


----------



## Stevemotto (May 13, 2012)

Reasons beyond my


----------



## Hayden18 (May 13, 2012)

Understanding of life

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2012)

you've got none


----------



## SimonTS (May 13, 2012)

I've got less


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2012)

"Oh, shut up !"....

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 13, 2012)

No u...... ok

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2012)

rocket scientist convention


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> rocket scientist convention

Click to collapse



Served fried paper


----------



## iok1 (May 13, 2012)

That killed her 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

In a gruesome


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

and very violent


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Bloody, godforsaken, horrific


----------



## mallen462 (May 14, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (May 14, 2012)

is her attitude


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 14, 2012)

Justified with, PMS?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2012)

no, yours is.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> no, yours is.

Click to collapse



Omg how sad


----------



## Android311 (May 14, 2012)

She jumped off 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

The tall dwarf's


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 14, 2012)

super nice and

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Super hairy head


----------



## shockem (May 14, 2012)

Which was twice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleepingturtle (May 14, 2012)

Her shoe size

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

That's thirty inches


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 14, 2012)

on the hoopty

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

-Input Useless Comment-

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

*add constipated sound*


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 14, 2012)

is "unnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggaaaaahhhhhh" sufficient?

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Depending how constipated


----------



## neo.ank (May 14, 2012)

Creature he was

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

He needs laxatives


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry were out 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (May 14, 2012)

buying some johnnies


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 15, 2012)

About this thread 

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> About this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium

Click to collapse



which was alive

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

until clowns killed


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

and raped Mr 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Harry potter, Sir

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 15, 2012)

Lancelot! Just then

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockstarar (May 15, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Lancelot! Just then
> 
> Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your mom decided

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Android311 (May 15, 2012)

To leave town 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

On a goat

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2012)

in a boat


----------



## neo.ank (May 15, 2012)

Stranded in the

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 15, 2012)

Amazon. Why ever

Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Was I there??

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 15, 2012)

I asked myself 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Why even bother

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Why even bother
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



About other's miseries


----------



## neo.ank (May 15, 2012)

Life goes on

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

For so long

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

even without mods 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

But then there

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Are few people
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 15, 2012)

Who know about

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Those annoying mods...

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Irritable bowel syndrome

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

With my shark

EDIT: Just to make it clear, irritable bowl syndrome does not have my shark..


Hayden18 said:


> Those annoying mods...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

On my pizza

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> On my pizza
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ruining my appetite


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Suddenly a dinosaur..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## chitose_ndy (May 15, 2012)

Dancing like JB

Sent from my Anzu using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 15, 2012)

Starts flying into

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

A nuclear reactor

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Sent from above

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent from above
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



For the purpose


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Of destroying paper

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

using vampire flesh


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Of destroying paper
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mixed with cheese


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

And some urine

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> And some urine
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sent to Santa 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Sent to Santa
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



On a nuke

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> On a nuke
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Via UPS, unfortunately..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Via UPS, unfortunately..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



It didn't reach


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

The target of...

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The target of...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Santa, but instead

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Santa, but instead
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Reached a penguin


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Reached a penguin

Click to collapse



With a mustache

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Punching a seal

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Punching a seal
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which stole his

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Small illiterate mind


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Small illiterate mind

Click to collapse



And his snowball

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Made of iron

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Made of iron
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



So he found

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> So he found
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



That he's adopted


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That he's adopted

Click to collapse



So sold cutlery

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> So sold cutlery
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



To morbid icepicks


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> To morbid icepicks

Click to collapse



Which knitted gloves

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

And some doves

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

with some cloves


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

And some hose

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

and a bose


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Its so close

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

to over dose


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

On a boat

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

on liquid ice


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Which is nice

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

and very cold


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> and very cold

Click to collapse



Is that so?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Is that so?
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes its true


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

I'm so blue

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

put some glue


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

On your shoe

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

which is boot


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Need a clue

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

already got glue


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Who are you?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

bond, james bond


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

The killer of

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

ken, chic ken


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Who the fudge....

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Is online now?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

few registered users


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

The others are

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The others are
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



All very dead

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

In the head

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

with their internet


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

In my palm

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> In my palm
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pre by HP

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Pre by HP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which is discontinued

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

HP is dead!


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 15, 2012)

. But coverage in

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

My big house

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Out of nowhere


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Under the sea

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

made of bricks


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> made of bricks

Click to collapse



Built by slaves

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

skinny hungry slaves


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> skinny hungry slaves

Click to collapse



That I sold

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

for a wall


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> for a wall

Click to collapse



Made of poo

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Made of Glass


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Made of Glass

Click to collapse



you are late


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

So are you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> So are you

Click to collapse



Am I early?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Am I early?
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Late you too


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Late you too

Click to collapse



You big liar

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You big liar
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are banned.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You are banned.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------
> 
> Oops wrong thread

Click to collapse



I ban you


Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

No you can't


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No you can't

Click to collapse



Why wrong thread?

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Why wrong thread?
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Three word story


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

He is right!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> He is right!

Click to collapse



I changed rules

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Please not again!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Please not again!

Click to collapse



Damn why not

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Damn why not
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Read the OP


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Read the OP

Click to collapse



Where is that 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where is that
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No one KNOWS!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No one KNOWS!

Click to collapse



I actually do

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I actually do
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Why you asked?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Why you asked?

Click to collapse



I'm trolling fool 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I'm trolling fool
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Story thread violation


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Who are you?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Story thread violation

Click to collapse



Time for ban?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



I don't know

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

You don't know?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Time for ban?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



JohnMcClane is banned


(Guys don't ruin it. This is a story thread. Don't make it a three word conversation thread)


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> JohnMcClane is banned
> 
> 
> (Guys don't ruin it. This is a story thread. Don't make it a three word conversation thread)

Click to collapse



But why me?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> But why me?

Click to collapse



Next week maybe

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Next week maybe
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Once upon a


(Restarting the story)


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

The story continues


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Once upon a
> 
> 
> (Restarting the story)

Click to collapse



Time in a


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> The story continues

Click to collapse



Yesterday when i

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Fell down the..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Fell down the..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I sat on

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

looking the sky


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> looking the sky

Click to collapse



In my undies

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2012)

your a pervert


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> your a pervert

Click to collapse



I like turtles

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I like turtles
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



So do i


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Without the shell


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So do i

Click to collapse



With tobasco sauce

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

I ate them


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I ate them

Click to collapse



No I did

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## X8invisible (May 15, 2012)

Walk away with

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hands full of


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hands full of

Click to collapse



Small round pebbles

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

With clear coat


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> With clear coat

Click to collapse



Of waterproof varnish

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

On the tv

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Watching HBO Boxing


----------



## liqwidzero (May 15, 2012)

with a duck


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

liqwidzero said:


> with a duck

Click to collapse



On the moon

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Without gravity suit


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Without gravity suit

Click to collapse



It is very

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

And a bone 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> And a bone
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Let's go Home 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Like a pro

Click to collapse



See a show

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> See a show
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



On the road

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

a cow smiling


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> a cow smiling

Click to collapse



Just over there

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Just over there
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Smiling at us

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

On the priest 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

praying for us


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> praying for us

Click to collapse



Because I sinned

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

and your soul


----------



## hammelbammel (May 15, 2012)

got a fight


----------



## Thatgrass (May 15, 2012)

On the toilet

Sent from Sony Xperia Gio


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2012)

the raven nevermore


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

uses the pen


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

to write daily


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> to write daily

Click to collapse



About his sorrows


----------



## neo.ank (May 15, 2012)

So that he

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

Could kill his

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Could kill his
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Little yellow bird


----------



## Spectredroid (May 15, 2012)

sitting on a

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> sitting on a
> 
> What do you think you are doing Dave?

Click to collapse



Big gum tree


----------



## Spectredroid (May 15, 2012)

down by the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> down by the
> 
> What do you think you are doing Dave?

Click to collapse



River flooded dock


----------



## bassie1995 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> River flooded dock

Click to collapse



that your phone

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> that your phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Running ColdFusionX said


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

That all green

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## kingnba6 (May 15, 2012)

but has stains


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

On his shirt

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 15, 2012)

after it was


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

Shot from the 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Shot from the
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sharpshooter position on

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Sharpshooter position on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



The Sun's surface

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Which just exploded 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Which just exploded
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Meaning that earth..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

From a meteor

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> From a meteor
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



will soon be


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> will soon be

Click to collapse



A Mass destruction

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## BluDRed (May 16, 2012)

"Root me now!"

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Spectredroid (May 16, 2012)

Yelled the Nexus

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Yelled the Nexus
> 
> What do you think you are doing Dave?

Click to collapse



To super One-Click

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## sh4dow1 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> To super One-Click
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Brick the phone

Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

sh4dow1 said:


> Brick the phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium

Click to collapse



Use clockwork recovery

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Majestic717 (May 16, 2012)

And throw it 

LG P504-AOKP#35-Droid 4.0.4-OC'd @ 787/480


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Majestic717 said:


> And throw it
> 
> LG P504-AOKP#35-Droid 4.0.4-OC'd @ 787/480

Click to collapse



On the floor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 16, 2012)

out the door


----------



## shravbits (May 16, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> out the door

Click to collapse



Smashing a window

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Smashing a window
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With htc sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 16, 2012)

And a hammer 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 16, 2012)

made in the

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

Android sdk using

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 16, 2012)

Hell lot of

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Hell lot of
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



XML and Java


----------



## - Swift - (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> XML and Java,

Click to collapse



while also watching

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

Grey's Anatomy with

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Grey's Anatomy with
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Your girlfriend's sister

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

So she dumped


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So she dumped

Click to collapse



Her simpleton husband

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Her simpleton husband
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Old McDonald had


----------



## bartoloandre98 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Old McDonald had

Click to collapse



An iPhone 4s which

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BluDRed (May 16, 2012)

bartoloandre98 said:


> An iPhone 4s which
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never beats Android!

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

And one day,


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> And one day,

Click to collapse



Iboot came along

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

And broke the


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> And broke the

Click to collapse



Repo's of Cydia

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 16, 2012)

With its terrible 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> With its terrible
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Choice of apps

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> With its terrible
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Everything. So he..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Everything. So he..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Traded it for 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Traded it for
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



A small potato

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> A small potato
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



From the fridge

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> From the fridge
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



..accidentally pressed like. You lucky bugger.


Made of gold

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

That had some


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> ..accidentally pressed like. You lucky bugger.
> 
> 
> Made of gold
> ...

Click to collapse



Made me laugh

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

but cry more


----------



## scoffyburito (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> but cry more

Click to collapse



Of unicorn tears

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

by inserting its


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> by inserting its

Click to collapse



Cardboard box into 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

the optimus prime


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

into the box


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> the optimus prime

Click to collapse



The all spark......

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The all spark......
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Megatron stole it


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Megatron stole it

Click to collapse



From sentinel prime

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> From sentinel prime
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



And slapped bumblebee


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> And slapped bumblebee

Click to collapse



With sam witwicky

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With sam witwicky
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Watching Megan Fox

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Watching Megan Fox
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Getting leg raped

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Getting leg raped
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Raped with a

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Raped with a
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Little RC Car

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 16, 2012)

Controlled by president 

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Controlled by president
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium

Click to collapse



Richarc freakin nixon

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

with global warming


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> with global warming

Click to collapse



Because I farted


(SORRY)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because I farted
> 
> 
> (SORRY)
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I did

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Then I did
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



One time at....



Band camp


(sorry couldn't resist)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

the flute went


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> the flute went

Click to collapse



In a place

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## bartoloandre98 (May 16, 2012)

Where Justin bieber

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

bartoloandre98 said:


> Where Justin bieber
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Should of died

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

of severe bald


----------



## mallen462 (May 16, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> of severe bald

Click to collapse



Ummm heart attack 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Paramedics lost his

Sent from the brick


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Paramedics lost his
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Will to live

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

and sing again


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> and sing again

Click to collapse



They buried him

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

finally no more


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> finally no more

Click to collapse



There's reece mastin

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

whatever that means


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> whatever that means

Click to collapse



Moving on then

(Reece mastin is similar to beiber    )

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

the boy jumped


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

In the dirt

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

the face covered


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

With red blood

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

dripping all over


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

My xbox 360 :sadface:

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

The red ring


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> The red ring

Click to collapse



Is very gay

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

hard to kill


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

So is edward

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

and Chuck came


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> and Chuck came

Click to collapse



To chin punch

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

and Roundhouse Kick


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

A little kid

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

which was cruel


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Said her mum

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

And grounded him

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> And grounded him
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



With no tv

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 16, 2012)

But he had

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## LilProphet (May 16, 2012)

An AM radio 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## adamgaltress (May 16, 2012)

LilProphet said:


> An AM radio
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app

Click to collapse



And XDA developers! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 16, 2012)

provided the rescue


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

To flashing addiction

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (May 17, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chokzgaming (May 17, 2012)

But he bricked 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Had unbrickable mod

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Had unbrickable mod
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



On his HTC

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## N4rbs (May 17, 2012)

Sensation 4g anddddd

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

N4rbs said:


> Sensation 4g anddddd
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beats audio and

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2012)

feather, flock together


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> feather, flock together

Click to collapse



Duck hunting season

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2012)

gives me reason


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 17, 2012)

to play with


Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> gives me reason

Click to collapse



To shoot rabbits

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## shravbits (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> To shoot rabbits
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Because they laugh

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Because they laugh
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At almost everything

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## galaxys (May 17, 2012)

because of Drugs


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

They failed therapy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## sucker for sony's (May 17, 2012)

The urge persists

Sent from my Xperia ray using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 17, 2012)

But soon enough

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

a super saiyan 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Beats the crap

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

out of villains 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> out of villains
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And also chi-chi

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

For trying to

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2012)

narfle the garthok


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> narfle the garthok

Click to collapse



On the moon

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

Then suddenly Bulma 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 17, 2012)

Shouted out "Aahhhhhhhh"


----------



## rmcsc (May 17, 2012)

Then shut up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Because I shot

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mallen462 (May 17, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Into a crowd

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Full of elderly

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## pMyn.Lab (May 17, 2012)

Escape from TivurexPI


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

pMyn.Lab said:


> Escape from TivurexPI

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Not three words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Not three words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Of course not< that's three words.

It's a photo < so's that

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course not< that's three words.
> 
> It's a photo < so's that
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Photos equal 1000 words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Photos equal 1000 words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



That's 4 words.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Numbers aren't words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

Once upon a

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2012)

Time when dragons

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Time in a 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Numbers aren't words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wow F****** EPIC

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Wow F****** EPIC
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 17, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fantastic.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Time when dragons
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Always ate humans

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Coffee-pots can't send

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Always ate humans
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then the dragons

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Took my baby

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Coffee-pots can't send
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



21st century, bro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Toasters can email??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Toasters can email??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Sure they can

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Don't believe you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

So I bought..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Some more lies

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

from eBay for..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

My daughters kidney..



Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

but my wife


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Got there first 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

so my son



Hayden18 said:


> My daughters kidney..

Click to collapse



..did you change it to kidney, because I could of sworn it said something else


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Waited in line 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

to sell his


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Soul for $10

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Soul for $10
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



He got 15$

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

an an ice-pop


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

And started sucking 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Alot of cold

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

ice, and found


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

I big rock

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

and threw it


----------



## LilProphet (May 17, 2012)

Into mama's face

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

who had a


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

Huge bump on

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Hus ugly head

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 17, 2012)

and butt cheek


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

That was hairy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Nasty, sweaty and

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Full of dirt

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

so he washed


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

His little furry

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

bum with bleach


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

And it BURNS

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

So I screamed

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Mary bloody mary

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

Then a neutron

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Beamed me up

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

directly on your


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Big starship enterprise

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FrankyDoodle (May 17, 2012)

With a laser


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Beam of unicorns

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Beamed me up
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Accidentally pressed like 

To a spaceship..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Accidentally pressed like
> 
> To a spaceship..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse




Full of deer


(Wow I'm lucky)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Full of deer
> 
> 
> (Wow I'm lucky)
> ...

Click to collapse



Which spoke Italian 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Domo arigato.... Wait

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## tenebra94 (May 17, 2012)

what the hell ?!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Thank you,,, japanese




Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

"Ciao persona umana"

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Is that italian

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Is that italian
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Sì, è sciocco 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

http://translate.google.com

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> "Ciao persona umana"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



HA HA HA

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

adamgaltress said:


> Sì, è sciocco
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes it was

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Then the deer..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Grabbed a shotgun

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Grabbed a shotgun
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



And said angrily, 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

"Got a cookie"

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

while aiming at


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

That green bean

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 17, 2012)

Which tasted great!

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

With some brocolli

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With some brocolli
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



and Barack Obama


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

who made law


----------



## adamgaltress (May 17, 2012)

about banning batman


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

for having DUI


----------



## ShadowFax (May 17, 2012)

I m confused 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

about what happened


----------



## AOD_Corwin (May 17, 2012)

In the bathroom

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## fokaduck (May 17, 2012)

with my g-spot


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

fokaduck said:


> with my g-spot

Click to collapse



you fokaduck! because


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2012)

relentlessly pursuing perfection


----------



## bassie1995 (May 17, 2012)

is no easy

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaosmagnetx (May 17, 2012)

is not the


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

got milk? logo


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 17, 2012)

On my back

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

it's actually the


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Best way to

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Grab a Snickers

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 18, 2012)

Instead of the

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 18, 2012)

Hand full of

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

Limited edition stamps

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

In their packages

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Sealed up tight

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## adamgaltress (May 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Hand full of
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beautiful expensive flowers

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2012)

adorn twin towers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

That weren't built

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## sh4z (May 18, 2012)

In plain sight

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## shravbits (May 18, 2012)

sh4z said:


> In plain sight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000

Click to collapse



With steel

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

shravbits said:


> With steel
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



THREE word story

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 18, 2012)

in a party


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

With some games

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ludeawakening (May 18, 2012)

from the sixties 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

For the nostalgia

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Tenpin (May 18, 2012)

Period, when the

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## ZaNobey (May 18, 2012)

Wave just waved

Sent using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 18, 2012)

Everyone off the

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 18, 2012)

edge of darkness


----------



## bassie1995 (May 18, 2012)

into the realm

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Of Mordor and

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## bassie1995 (May 18, 2012)

heavy helicopter hippos

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 18, 2012)

Then saved them

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## stoff_1980 (May 18, 2012)

Pull my finger

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Nah you'll fart

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 18, 2012)

Which sounded like

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Your uncle jim

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

eating beff jerky


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Playing with his

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

muscle car collection


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

Stroking a long

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

,long time ago


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

In a galaxy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

far far away


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

But somehow very

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

cold and dark


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

In my room

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

with no games


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Except for Uno

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Haeretik (May 18, 2012)

and  good old..


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

chinese checkers, and


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Monopoly which is

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> chinese checkers, and

Click to collapse



Boxes of mags

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

They were called

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

PC MAG, Maxxim, and


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Something I cant

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 18, 2012)

Repeat. Until August

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

to a near


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

But distan relative

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

best buy store


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Is outta business

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

with clearance items


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Totally for free

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 18, 2012)

Then I ate

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Box of Cracker-Jack


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

With some milk

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

pasteurized with some


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Green mushroom goo


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

That came from

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

one member of


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> one member of

Click to collapse



This very thread


----------



## kingnba6 (May 18, 2012)

who has the


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> who has the

Click to collapse



Name beginning with


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

John, who proudly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> John, who proudly

Click to collapse



Gave green goo


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

to those tiny


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Hands of kingnba6


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

.Then it got


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 18, 2012)

Bigger and bigger

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

out of this


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Til they popped

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## whodisname (May 18, 2012)

Heavens to Betsy!!!!

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## whodisname (May 18, 2012)

Well I never ;p

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Finish my burger

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2012)

finish that burger !!


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 18, 2012)

But popye the

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Bread is soggy

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2012)

sailor man, lives


----------



## LogisticsXLS (May 18, 2012)

A Happy Death


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Its around us

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (May 18, 2012)

And will always

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Look forward to

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

A long walk

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

To the plank

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 18, 2012)

and gunwale pub

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2012)

three men in


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> three men in

Click to collapse



Three black suits


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Looking for live

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 18, 2012)

Bait for the

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## sh4z (May 18, 2012)

Strippers to eat

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

sh4z said:


> Strippers to eat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000

Click to collapse



And throw around


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 19, 2012)

Like a pack 

Say eye spell map say Ness now do it fast


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Of used cigarettes

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chokzgaming (May 19, 2012)

Soaked in pee 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## galaxys (May 19, 2012)

that you drank


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

With your tea

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2012)

somebody shoot me


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Because I have

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

To go shoot

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

A shooter named

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 19, 2012)

Shooter McGavin, who

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

Is a ninja

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Shoots at other

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

People but always

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Misses and screams

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

I've done it

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

Then he throws

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## sam razzy (May 19, 2012)

Lol


*Sent from HYBRID  Tablet just love it using  GaLaXy S II *


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Something mad happening


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

sam razzy said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> *Sent from HYBRID  Tablet just love it using  GaLaXy S II *

Click to collapse



Not three words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## LilProphet (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Something mad happening

Click to collapse



So he's running

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

LilProphet said:


> So he's running
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app

Click to collapse



Like a dog


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Like a dog

Click to collapse



Wagging his tail

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Like a cow

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

and singing the

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

National anthem of

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> and singing the
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Moo Moo Song

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> National anthem of
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



The cow song


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

You need help

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

from the president

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You need help
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



The cow says


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Nothing, it died

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nothing, it died
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



and it continued


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

To die until

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> To die until
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



The next day


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

The cow exploded

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The cow exploded
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



and he went


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> and he went

Click to collapse



to her grave

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

Singing the moo

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

and good morning


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

And good afternoon (it's 2 pm here)

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Good afternoon also (4:55 PM )

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Good night also


----------



## sh4z (May 19, 2012)

That's so moe


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2012)

causing inner glow


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 19, 2012)

Just go. Politics

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 19, 2012)

of dancing biscuits

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 19, 2012)

Chelsea versus Bayern

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## John McClane (May 19, 2012)

Covered in honey

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

Which tastes like

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (May 19, 2012)

Marshmallow i wanna eat

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## stamatis (May 19, 2012)

Them and then

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2012)

have a barbecue


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> have a barbecue

Click to collapse



With smores and


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 20, 2012)

Very good meat

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 20, 2012)

And a glass

Say eye spell map say Ness now do it fast


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Madrox1244 said:


> And a glass
> 
> Say eye spell map say Ness now do it fast

Click to collapse



With wooden teeth


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2012)

Nomad destroys infestations


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

With no remorse

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Madrox1244 (May 20, 2012)

For nothing or

Say eye spell map say Ness now do it fast


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

The rain shall

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 20, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> The rain shall
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



cleanse us all!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Before being reborn

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

As a centaur.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

With no soul

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## kenjilucas19 (May 20, 2012)

And hearts will

Sent from my thanks button


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Rain down upon

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2012)

My spades and

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Kill the clubs

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## kenjilucas19 (May 20, 2012)

my diamond cards

Sent from my thanks button


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

Turned into real

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Guns after i

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Guns after i
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Sent Shledon Cooper

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Sent Shledon Cooper
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




chasing after the...


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> chasing after the...

Click to collapse



big bang theory


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

To look for

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

A job in

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## doncortio (May 20, 2012)

the United States 

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 20, 2012)

of Whatever tomorrow

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

May not bring

King ACE ~ i miss you


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

prosperity to everyone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)

although it may...


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

Make you sick

King ACE ~ i miss you


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2012)

thick lika brick


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 20, 2012)

Without any lip!


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 20, 2012)

which makes good

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2012)

CD sales for


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> CD sales for

Click to collapse



The reputation of


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The reputation of

Click to collapse



Your very lucky

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## IRASadPanda (May 20, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Your very lucky
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



beavis and butthead

Sent from Narnia


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 20, 2012)

I am cornholio

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 20, 2012)

And I rule!! 

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2012)

play the fool !!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

With a tool


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 20, 2012)

but not at

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## doncortio (May 20, 2012)

In my glorious

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 20, 2012)

Days That where

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 21, 2012)

never there was


----------



## Casshern (May 21, 2012)

delta particle emitter


----------



## doncortio (May 21, 2012)

And one great

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 21, 2012)

Real Slim Shady


"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premiero!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 21, 2012)

fries to go

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

and hamburger too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

With a coke

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## kenjilucas19 (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With a coke
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



And ladies too

Sent from my thanks button


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

watchin me eat


Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## rockstarar (May 21, 2012)

my fecal matter


----------



## rmcsc (May 21, 2012)

Is unlike mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> my fecal matter

Click to collapse



You eat that?


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

story steer here

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (May 21, 2012)

towards a bad


----------



## TravisBean (May 21, 2012)

who is bad ?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> who is bad ?

Click to collapse



"He" is bad


----------



## Theodhoro (May 21, 2012)

and he wear


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 21, 2012)

red feathers and

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## plegdroid (May 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> red feathers and
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1

Click to collapse



a blonde wig


----------



## TravisBean (May 21, 2012)

to get gig


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> to get gig

Click to collapse



At the big


----------



## zSoc (May 21, 2012)

house, next to


----------



## rockstarar (May 21, 2012)

zSoc said:


> house, next to

Click to collapse



The huge rig

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 21, 2012)

dancing a jig

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## iok1 (May 21, 2012)

Next to the 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## 5.56nato (May 22, 2012)

big pool house

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 22, 2012)

Filled with pokemons

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## UnderFireX (May 22, 2012)

Because he can't


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Find any Digimon

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## UnderFireX (May 22, 2012)

In the ghetto


----------



## shadowscreation (May 22, 2012)

That poor yugimon 

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

Had all the

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## bassie1995 (May 22, 2012)

problems in life. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 22, 2012)

thats why megaman

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## chbea (May 22, 2012)

are damn noob


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

So I'm gonna

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> So I'm gonna
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Abandon this thread


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

And lock it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> And lock it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



But i cant


----------



## LilProphet (May 22, 2012)

So I'm sad

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

LilProphet said:


> So I'm sad
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app

Click to collapse



Thus i need


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Thus i need

Click to collapse



A big piece

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> A big piece
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of sand for

XDA > Facebook. Hands Down.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Of sand for
> 
> XDA > Facebook. Hands Down.

Click to collapse



Making silica glass


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

From mother russia

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Theodhoro (May 22, 2012)

to make her


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

A wine glass

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Theodhoro (May 22, 2012)

to taste some


----------



## 5.56nato (May 22, 2012)

Theodhoro said:


> to taste some

Click to collapse



gin and tonic

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Shaken not stirred

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## kingnba6 (May 22, 2012)

because i like


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

To get drunk

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 22, 2012)

At random times.

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

I start yelling

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## shadowscreation (May 22, 2012)

Threw a midget

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## deekortiz3 (May 22, 2012)

through a window


----------



## TravisBean (May 22, 2012)

into a vat


----------



## shadowscreation (May 22, 2012)

Of delicious jelly

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## plegdroid (May 22, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> Of delicious jelly
> 
> sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness

Click to collapse



that tasted nice


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> that tasted nice

Click to collapse



But then iok1broketherulesofthisgamebyusingnospacestomakealongword.

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## Thatgrass (May 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> But then iok1broketherulesofthisgamebyusingnospacestomakealongword.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



And thatgrass noticedthathisnicknamesomethingmeansthatcowseat

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> And thatgrass noticedthathisnicknamesomethingmeansthatcowseat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Iok1 then lettheworldknowthatiok1aremyinitialsexceptthe1theoneappearedbecauseiaccidentlymade2accounts

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

(Good way to ruin a thread)


----------



## Tenpin (May 22, 2012)

The end. Tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 22, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> The end. Tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



but not confirmed


----------



## Bilgets (May 22, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> but not confirmed

Click to collapse



because of some


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

disturbing announcement made


----------



## Bilgets (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> disturbing announcement made

Click to collapse



that sponsored by


----------



## yohobojo (May 22, 2012)

Bilgets said:


> that sponsored by

Click to collapse



Osama bin Laden 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

Who's still alive

They tell me Facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.


----------



## Bilgets (May 22, 2012)

the leader of


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

the KKK clan


----------



## kingnba6 (May 23, 2012)

who lived in


----------



## PureLogic (May 23, 2012)

the outskirts of...


----------



## bordermadman (May 23, 2012)

little Mexican city

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 23, 2012)

where a gunman

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## aalkukhun (May 23, 2012)

Which sucks bananas 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## rickballs (May 23, 2012)

And smells gassy

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 23, 2012)

Don my gasmask!!!!

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 23, 2012)

Ya smelt it

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 23, 2012)

But face licker


----------



## neo.ank (May 23, 2012)

Was an idiot 

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## 5.56nato (May 23, 2012)

who never showered

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## shadowscreation (May 23, 2012)

And died tragically

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 23, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> And died tragically
> 
> sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness

Click to collapse



As a treat

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## katmad (May 23, 2012)

I'm studying.


----------



## rickballs (May 23, 2012)

Biochemistry at Chicago's 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 23, 2012)

Meow meow centre

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## shadowscreation (May 23, 2012)

Then a cat

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## kingnba6 (May 23, 2012)

aka cat land


----------



## lukemunt (May 23, 2012)

wolf wolf wolf!


----------



## thakur90 (May 23, 2012)

Bow chika wow!!!  

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

thakur90 said:


> Bow chika wow!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Muahaha haha haha


----------



## kingnba6 (May 23, 2012)

wasting time and


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2012)

Also I do,


----------



## kingnba6 (May 24, 2012)

wish everybody the


----------



## shravbits (May 24, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> wish everybody the

Click to collapse



Using tapatalk app

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2012)

best of luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (May 24, 2012)

To all the

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## 5.56nato (May 24, 2012)

XDA members and

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 24, 2012)

Coolest cats and

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 24, 2012)

Dogs out there

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## 5.56nato (May 24, 2012)

Will fight over

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Will fight over
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



Stale hamburger meat


----------



## Android311 (May 24, 2012)

And crunchy tacos 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> And crunchy tacos
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



That I sat

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2012)

When I was.


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> When I was.

Click to collapse



on my own


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Watching porn when


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 24, 2012)

the monster came

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 24, 2012)

and sucked my...


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> and sucked my...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Upcoming ban from


----------



## X8invisible (May 24, 2012)

Sh!t i'm stupid

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2012)

stupid is as...............


----------



## shadowscreation (May 24, 2012)

Stupid does arghhhhhhhhhhhh

sent from HTC ONE XL using xda awesomeness


----------



## lamborg (May 24, 2012)

hard as concrete


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

lamborg said:


> hard as concrete

Click to collapse



soft as snow


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 24, 2012)

but they digress

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.1


----------



## Dontzi (May 24, 2012)

*..*

2 fast for


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2012)

for me and


----------



## LilProphet (May 24, 2012)

My mom's son

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

LilProphet said:


> My mom's son
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app

Click to collapse



that's my brother


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> that's my brother

Click to collapse



Are u sure?


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2012)

I am pure


----------



## 5.56nato (May 25, 2012)

so am I

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2012)

oh yea, right...........


----------



## rockstarar (May 25, 2012)

You damn lier

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2012)

virgin's on planet


----------



## rabi347 (May 25, 2012)

of the apes

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

Run and you

Sent from the brick


----------



## X8invisible (May 25, 2012)

Will stop because

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

Holy Cow.. Earthquake..!

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## shadowscreation (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Holy Cow.. Earthquake..!
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



No thanks today

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

iam a vegetarian


----------



## laneyofdeath (May 25, 2012)

I am not

Sent from my X10S using XDA (where my sgs3 mofos)?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

laneyofdeath said:


> I am not
> 
> Sent from my X10S using XDA (where my sgs3 mofos)?

Click to collapse



A non vegetarian


----------



## 5.56nato (May 25, 2012)

but i eat

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> but i eat
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



cider ice lollys


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

Now I Feel..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## stuffinthesky (May 25, 2012)

Leftover chicken tumor.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 25, 2012)

Strange cat meowed

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (May 25, 2012)

And shot a

Sent from my Legend


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> And shot a
> 
> Sent from my Legend

Click to collapse



Gooey ball of


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gooey ball of

Click to collapse



matted ginger fur


----------



## kingnba6 (May 25, 2012)

with an animal


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2012)

that looked like


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 25, 2012)

The most interesting

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 25, 2012)

man in the

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> man in the
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gray suit like


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 25, 2012)

Jean Michel Jarre

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2012)

a thirsty friend


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Who needs water


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2012)

beer, beer, beer !!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> beer, beer, beer !!!

Click to collapse



No ,He's allergic


----------



## micxploed (May 25, 2012)

Banana

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

micxploed said:


> Banana
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using XDA

Click to collapse



You are banned


----------



## themacman1000 (May 25, 2012)

For the singularity

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

And for rule-breakin


----------



## rabi347 (May 25, 2012)

In this forum

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> In this forum
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And this thread


----------



## huggs (May 25, 2012)

will never die


----------



## kingnba6 (May 25, 2012)

because i am


----------



## rockstarar (May 25, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> because i am

Click to collapse



The freaking king

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## xHoLyx (May 25, 2012)

Who loves Bacon


----------



## shadowscreation (May 25, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm delicious bacon 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

xHoLyx said:


> Who loves Bacon

Click to collapse



Served with tar


----------



## Daniel.96 (May 25, 2012)

And eating bananas...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## rickballs (May 25, 2012)

With jungle juice 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (May 25, 2012)

getting drunk off


----------



## shadowscreation (May 25, 2012)

Beer and baileys

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

and anti freeze


----------



## kingnba6 (May 26, 2012)

which is not


----------



## bassie1995 (May 26, 2012)

beneficial to your

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 26, 2012)

He is not

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

a cool clown


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 26, 2012)

Yes he is 

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

No he's not

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

(Btw welcome back clown, hope married life treating you better than it did me)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2012)

the "Bozo" type


----------



## rickballs (May 26, 2012)

Homie the clown

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2012)

don't play that


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

wow memory stretch


----------



## rabi347 (May 26, 2012)

What happened here?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shadowscreation (May 26, 2012)

Where over there?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## saywhatt (May 26, 2012)

Poked my eye (accidentally -.-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (May 26, 2012)

With your finger?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## K.A. (May 26, 2012)

No with my

They tell me facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2012)

custom billiard cue


----------



## K.A. (May 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> custom billiard cue

Click to collapse



Which was useless 

They tell me facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.


----------



## shadowscreation (May 26, 2012)

Because swimming pool 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 26, 2012)

had warped the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> had warped the
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bathtowel he used..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (May 26, 2012)

bottom of his


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> bottom of his

Click to collapse



Heart, he knew


----------



## neo.ank (May 26, 2012)

Wouldn't make it

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 26, 2012)

out of clay

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

but from cheese 

Sent from my Skate using Tapatalk 2


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> but from cheese
> 
> Sent from my Skate using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was rotten..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

So he ate

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 26, 2012)

An apple which

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> An apple which
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium

Click to collapse



had fallen from 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4


----------



## LilProphet (May 26, 2012)

The Eden's tree

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

Suddenly he choke

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 26, 2012)

On his big

Sent from my HD2 using xda vip edition


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

hengsheng120 said:


> On his big
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using xda vip edition

Click to collapse



Huge pink tongue


----------



## lamborg (May 26, 2012)

and drank soda


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

"bburrrpppp" he burp

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> "bburrrpppp" he burp
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



With a weird


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> With a weird

Click to collapse



and inane grin 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> and inane grin
> 
> CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Showing pointed teeth


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Showing pointed teeth

Click to collapse



Towards the tree 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Feras.Rehman said:


> Towards the tree
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That sprung up


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 26, 2012)

with a little

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (May 26, 2012)

Green Android guy

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> Green Android guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Called Andy, who


----------



## gcuchiha (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Called Andy, who

Click to collapse



Was zombified by


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

gcuchiha said:


> Was zombified by

Click to collapse



The other Android


----------



## gamax92 (May 26, 2012)

killed his wifi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

gamax92 said:


> ... she's the man
> who eats cans

Click to collapse



That's six words


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 26, 2012)

Cries 'calculator man'

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Cries 'calculator man'
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Denies it vehemently


----------



## gamax92 (May 26, 2012)

I was on the wrong page when I posted the other reply

while eating pie


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

gamax92 said:


> I was on the wrong page when I posted the other reply
> 
> while eating pie

Click to collapse



And drinking a


----------



## X8invisible (May 26, 2012)

Cup of tea

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8 with ICS


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Cup of tea
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8 with ICS

Click to collapse



Mixed with slime..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## iok1 (May 26, 2012)

To make a

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 26, 2012)

iok1 said:


> To make a
> 
> Sent from my good ol’ Gio

Click to collapse



 really big floppy


----------



## gamax92 (May 26, 2012)

disk that worked


----------



## Shinydude100 (May 26, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## rabi347 (May 27, 2012)

Who had danced

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shadowscreation (May 27, 2012)

In a tornado 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## gamax92 (May 27, 2012)

charged super explosion


----------



## rabi347 (May 27, 2012)

Of radioactive dynamites

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> Of radioactive dynamites
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



That never explode

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## 5.56nato (May 27, 2012)

Diablob555 said:


> And eating bananas...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA

Click to collapse



and sharing it

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## rabi347 (May 27, 2012)

With a cancerous

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## PureLogic (May 27, 2012)

big fat dirty...


----------



## iNeedICS (May 27, 2012)

I like cheese 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2012)

good for you


----------



## iok1 (May 27, 2012)

But no one 

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## X8invisible (May 27, 2012)

Thinks if it

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8 with ICS


----------



## shadowscreation (May 27, 2012)

Happens to them 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 27, 2012)

until the phlegm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## rhcandrian (May 27, 2012)

now is 10


----------



## BluDRed (May 27, 2012)

Which means that 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2012)

Phlegm is a liquid secreted by the mucous membranes of mammalians. Its definition is limited to the mucus produced by the respiratory system, excluding that ...

*No storyline here*


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

to be continued 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Android311 (May 27, 2012)

The next story 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

begins with a 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## bassie1995 (May 27, 2012)

huge square sink

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabi347 (May 27, 2012)

Behind the pot

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Android311 (May 27, 2012)

In front of 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (May 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> In front of
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



A galaxy gio

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 27, 2012)

Covered by gingerbread 

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8 with ICS


----------



## iok1 (May 27, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Covered by gingerbread
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8 with ICS

Click to collapse



With taste of 


Ice cream sandwich 
(Sorry, had to)

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> With taste of
> 
> 
> Ice cream sandwich
> ...

Click to collapse



On a cupcake


----------



## sdojoin (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> On a cupcake

Click to collapse



With chocolate based

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

topped with honeycomb


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Mixed with froyo


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2012)

and magic mushrooms


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

on soft bricks


----------



## sdojoin (May 28, 2012)

Then reboot into

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Then reboot into
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Clockwork recovery so


----------



## sdojoin (May 28, 2012)

Restore the backup

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

Nandroid on Android


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> Nandroid on Android

Click to collapse



Ice cream sandwich

PS : Nandroid on Android made me think of this


----------



## 5.56nato (May 28, 2012)

death by chocolate

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## kingnba6 (May 28, 2012)

because he is


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 28, 2012)

A bad guy

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (May 28, 2012)

i was really


----------



## kuanzc (May 28, 2012)

amazed at his


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2012)

speedy recovery despite


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

His sudden crash

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sdojoin (May 28, 2012)

Hard bricked his

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (May 28, 2012)

this is dumb


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 28, 2012)

oscar996 said:


> this is dumb[/QUOTE
> Just like you
> 
> sent from my girlfriends bearded clam

Click to collapse


----------



## redgrass83 (May 28, 2012)

It wasn't me.. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## sdojoin (May 28, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> It wasn't me..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who was it???

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

Maybe "The Mask"

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 28, 2012)

or "The Flask"


----------



## shadowskorch (May 28, 2012)

Saying "dolan pls"


----------



## PureLogic (May 28, 2012)

while another says...


----------



## Ghaster (May 28, 2012)

"pizza is logic..."


----------



## scoffyburito (May 28, 2012)

While swigging on 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> While swigging on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



On a boat


----------



## scoffyburito (May 28, 2012)

Watching a strange

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Watching a strange
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dance on a


----------



## bassie1995 (May 28, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Dance on a

Click to collapse



ridiculously small worm

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 28, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> ridiculously small worm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that has grown

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> that has grown
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



From a large


----------



## SimonTS (May 28, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> From a large

Click to collapse



Elephant-shaped cactus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> From a large

Click to collapse



Coagulated wormlike substance 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Coagulated wormlike substance
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I puked up


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

but i still


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> but i still

Click to collapse



Ate my jerky


----------



## j3tz3 (May 28, 2012)

and i shot....

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

my androiid phone


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> my androiid phone

Click to collapse



With awesomeness when


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

gay AOKP boot-animation


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> gay AOKP boot-animation

Click to collapse



Messed it up


----------



## Spevky (May 28, 2012)

but after that


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 28, 2012)

I flashed iOS


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> I flashed iOS

Click to collapse



which was yuck


----------



## kingnba6 (May 28, 2012)

but better compared


----------



## saywhatt (May 28, 2012)

And puked hard  HAHAHA

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

on crAPPLE logo....


----------



## 00Scott00 (May 28, 2012)

It looked better

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 28, 2012)

which i ate


----------



## leots (May 28, 2012)

Really fast because

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 28, 2012)

I puke again


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

Down his shirt

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## murph187 (May 28, 2012)

Causing a growth


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Of huge bacteria

Sent from the brick


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2012)

thanked 600 times


----------



## shadowscreation (May 28, 2012)

Hint of jellybean

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (May 28, 2012)

Is of no

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 28, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Is of no
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



use to noobs

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 28, 2012)

, who always manage

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

to be noobs .....


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

drank boos again


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2012)

which is not

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 28, 2012)

the usual routine...


----------



## championswimmer (May 28, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> the usual routine...

Click to collapse



of the noobs

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 28, 2012)

scary trouser logic

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## rabi347 (May 28, 2012)

But Devil's glitch


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2012)

,a sales pitch,


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 29, 2012)

To walk sandy

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

for some candy


----------



## kuanzc (May 29, 2012)

so that Sandy


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 29, 2012)

Can eat Mandy


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but little Randy....


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

loves lil Sandy

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Don't forget Andy

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

with big candy....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Damn, that's handy

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 29, 2012)

How no other

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

brandy with mandy....


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 29, 2012)

Is quite dandy...

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

as hot as...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Is quite dandy...
> 
> "if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush
> 
> Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!

Click to collapse



Candy is dandy...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Candy is dandy...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I poked a


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

packet with a ...


----------



## AllInTheKnowledge (May 29, 2012)

a three holed


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> packet with a ...

Click to collapse



Large piece of


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Candy is dandy...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Liquor is quicker...

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Large piece of

Click to collapse



iSHIT which was....


----------



## neo.ank (May 29, 2012)

Larger than the

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

neo.ank said:


> Larger than the
> 
> Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Statue of jobs


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

Tattooed on my

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

ass with a ....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Crappy istick from


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

A little town..

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

leots said:


> A little town..
> 
> Sent from my R800i using XDA

Click to collapse



Thats in ohio


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

which is also


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

A path to Narnia 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> A path to Narnia
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Located in mordor


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

a crap movie


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 29, 2012)

This is not 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

What I want


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 29, 2012)

As I am 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

A person who


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 29, 2012)

Would challenge you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

to get out


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 29, 2012)

Or I'll shout

(Removed sign to keep clean )


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

out loud to


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

I love your


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 29, 2012)

Ruthless and endeavor


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> A path to Narnia
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's four words.  

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> That's four words.
> 
> "if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush
> 
> Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!

Click to collapse



It doesnt matter 

Coz in the
End it doesnt


----------



## zolaisugly (May 29, 2012)

Anyone who'll listen

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Is totally deaf


----------



## thousandecibels (May 29, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Is totally deaf

Click to collapse



and dumb too

*IN THE END RESPECT MATTERS MAN EVEN MORE THAN YOUR PUNY THANKS METER. 
NO HARD FEELINGS MY BOY *


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but dumb is ....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Actually really smart


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but too smart....


----------



## thousandecibels (May 29, 2012)

Is foolishness too...


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

so act dumb...


----------



## thousandecibels (May 29, 2012)

to act smart...


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

When making a


----------



## thousandecibels (May 29, 2012)

chocolate milk shake


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

use milk to


----------



## flexiloan (May 29, 2012)

banana split in


----------



## thousandecibels (May 29, 2012)

and grind banana...


----------



## flexiloan (May 29, 2012)

but this is


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

a chocolate milk-shake


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

so stop all


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Things and drink


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banana milk shake .....


----------



## Blacksceada (May 29, 2012)

and not a


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Fatty milkshake that


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 29, 2012)

Looks like a


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

skinny milk shake


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

samsung galaxy s2

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

is a slut.....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

And really sucks


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

no your's suck

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

No it doesnt


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

so doesn't mine

lol!

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

So you say


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but the worst phone ....


----------



## bassie1995 (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> but the worst phone ....

Click to collapse



isn't THREE words

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> So you say

Click to collapse



its universally acceptedThatItsAgreatPhone

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

By Sammy fanboys


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

The GNs better


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

sammy sucks bcoz....


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

He's a vacuum

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 29, 2012)

It doesn't suck


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

During brain transplants

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

bcoz sammy has...


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2012)

a very small


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

Team with members

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

who are like...


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2012)

smelly like doodoo


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

even worse is ............


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2012)

that it never


----------



## shravbits (May 29, 2012)

Ever would happen

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> By Sammy fanboys

Click to collapse



yet they're onTop


Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> yet they're onTop
> 
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



Thats enough fanboyism  stay on topic dude ....

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




shravbits said:


> Ever would happen
> 
> Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but the fact ...


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Is I'm rampaging


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

when i see....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Fresh apple pie


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

which makes me.....


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> which makes me.....

Click to collapse



Greedy and i

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Eat it all


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but suddenly i....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Turn in to


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 29, 2012)

cone dispenser which

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

dispences cones that

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

are "i" related....


----------



## Hayden18 (May 29, 2012)

Cool story bro

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 29, 2012)

Unconventional obliteration of

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 29, 2012)

Stanky monkey doo


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Is how the


----------



## shadowscreation (May 29, 2012)

Steve jobs died

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Due to android


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

taking his "job"....


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Then I sat


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

on his grave....


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

And I got

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

an evil    i-Cramp....


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 29, 2012)

OK, take mydol 

courtesy of these thumbs to your face


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

.....leave my droid


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

Behind for ever


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 29, 2012)

Take it back!


----------



## leots (May 29, 2012)

Leave it there!


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

This illusion ended


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Anime was on


----------



## BladeZero (May 29, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Anime was on

Click to collapse



A giant boat  

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (May 29, 2012)

For never ending

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 29, 2012)

Enjoyment of awesomeness


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

headed towards a


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

an i-Ceberg which


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 29, 2012)

Forcefed my life

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

but steve jobs


----------



## plegdroid (May 29, 2012)

said stop, look! 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## shadowscreation (May 29, 2012)

Zombie Steve Jobs

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (May 29, 2012)

With his iCrap

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (May 29, 2012)

He introduced humancentipad

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

JOBS saw me...


----------



## X8invisible (May 29, 2012)

And he put

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Ryokhan (May 29, 2012)

Another brick in


----------



## BladeZero (May 29, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Another brick in

Click to collapse



The blue car

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

, another name for....


----------



## Thatgrass (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> , another name for....

Click to collapse



A angry teacher

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## blackthund3r (May 29, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> A angry teacher
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That hates marking 

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BladeZero (May 29, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> That hates marking
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stupid peoples faces…

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

in strange places


----------



## iok1 (May 29, 2012)

Where there are

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

Jim Morrison look-alikes


----------



## iok1 (May 29, 2012)

That killed a

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## bertnik1220 (May 29, 2012)

Got a permanent...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (May 29, 2012)

Squirrels like in

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 29, 2012)

Who said "Can...


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

an i-Zoo which


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2012)

bertnik1220 said:


> Sat on my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA

Click to collapse




Thatgrass said:


> Squirrels like in
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse






hengsheng120 said:


> Who said "Can...

Click to collapse





Dragonoid said:


> an i-Zoo which

Click to collapse



random word thread ??  



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post *3 words to continue the story*!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## rabi347 (May 29, 2012)

What a nightmare!


----------



## kingnba6 (May 30, 2012)

because i didnt


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2012)

Read the rules

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 30, 2012)

no way jose


----------



## d_freshmaker (May 30, 2012)

She believed me.


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

when I said

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> when I said
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I loved someone..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (May 30, 2012)

back when i


----------



## jamieg71 (May 30, 2012)

Just didn't know

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banzer_kadaj (May 30, 2012)

something to post


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2012)

making the most


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> making the most

Click to collapse



Off three words

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2012)

takes some imagination


----------



## PureLogic (May 30, 2012)

and some humor


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

but some people


----------



## ckoadiyn (May 30, 2012)

Have none ever


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Have none ever

Click to collapse



Done it before

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## leots (May 30, 2012)

So they just


----------



## 5.56nato (May 30, 2012)

post random words

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> post random words
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



To make a story

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> To make a story
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



 !4 word story ???? 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> !4 word story ????
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



@Off Topic

a is not a word..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

said an exciting

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 30, 2012)

non word letter

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

which was actually .......


( i just love this story  )


----------



## warlordx (May 30, 2012)

work, work, work


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

but work is


----------



## leots (May 30, 2012)

the best of


----------



## Spectredroid (May 30, 2012)

a bad situation 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 30, 2012)

Turning really good


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> Turning really good

Click to collapse



when he did


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 30, 2012)

Poopie the toilet

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## blackthund3r (May 30, 2012)

SanderTheNinja said:


> Poopie the toilet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



That smelt like

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BladeZero (May 30, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> That smelt like
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A giant nuke

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## leots (May 30, 2012)

After he puked


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

after seeing SGS3....


----------



## blackthund3r (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> after seeing SGS3....

Click to collapse



Running TouchWiz UI

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (May 30, 2012)

Quite innovative though

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (May 30, 2012)

Just like Android 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

but touchwiz sucks


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 30, 2012)

No. Sense sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

but sense makes


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2012)

SanderTheNinja said:


> Poopie the toilet

Click to collapse



This is your idea of story material ? 



> "It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not...
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size."

Click to collapse




GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only *post 3 words to continue the story*!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## kingnba6 (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> but sense makes

Click to collapse



more money because


----------



## Feras.Rehman (May 30, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> more money because

Click to collapse



people are dumb

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (May 30, 2012)

Feras.Rehman said:


> people are dumb
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And HTC cheaper

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

BUT hey wait


----------



## BladeZero (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> BUT hey wait

Click to collapse



HTC goes bankrupt 

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## leots (May 30, 2012)

While the hippopotamus


----------



## DaXmax (May 30, 2012)

Gets paranoid when

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackthund3r (May 30, 2012)

DaXmax said:


> Gets paranoid when
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rooting his phone!

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (May 30, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Rooting his phone!
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And flash AceSIII

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## shadowscreation (May 30, 2012)

And phone died 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

LOL i say (  ).......


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> LOL i say (  ).......

Click to collapse



Touchwiz fails but

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

ADW was uptaded,


----------



## leots (May 30, 2012)

You always turn


----------



## swiadek (May 30, 2012)

on the radio


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

when not needed


----------



## blackthund3r (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> when not needed

Click to collapse



Nobody uses radio....

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

because they got


----------



## BladeZero (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> because they got

Click to collapse



The new tapatalk

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

only for iPhone


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

but iTALK is


----------



## Thatgrass (May 30, 2012)

A baaaaaad app

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## swiadek (May 30, 2012)

that has no


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

development or support


----------



## Theonew (May 30, 2012)

plus it was


----------



## X8invisible (May 30, 2012)

Discontinued by google

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

yahoo bought it


----------



## Thatgrass (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> yahoo bought it

Click to collapse



And apple stole

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

their main core


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 30, 2012)

to power skyrockets

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BladeZero (May 30, 2012)

And fly high


----------



## jt.one (May 30, 2012)

high into the ...


----------



## kingnba6 (May 30, 2012)

the endless sky


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2012)

where eagles soar


----------



## kingnba6 (May 31, 2012)

and spaceships fly


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

into black hole

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 31, 2012)

called space and


----------



## ludeawakening (May 31, 2012)

the reversible floor 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## shravbits (May 31, 2012)

Inside a small box

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 31, 2012)

We found a


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 31, 2012)

Black hole too


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 31, 2012)

, but quantum theory

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 31, 2012)

Is_a black hole


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Made from quantum

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 31, 2012)

Potato gun parts

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockstarar (May 31, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Potato gun parts
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And greasy old

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## rabi347 (May 31, 2012)

Banana in hand

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 5.56nato (May 31, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Just like Android
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



will be sucessfull. 

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 31, 2012)

At squirting out


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

new awesome phones


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 31, 2012)

In my pocket


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

which has a


----------



## now.i.feel (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> which has a

Click to collapse



100GHz processor and

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Spectredroid (May 31, 2012)

a superamoled screen 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

And 20 megabytes

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

Per a second 

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

with the context

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> And 20 megabytes
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



, sorry 20 gigabytes

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (May 31, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> with the context
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of my squirrel

Sent from my candle


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Who went nuts

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 31, 2012)

Playing temple run

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

On a toaster

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 31, 2012)

That needed love 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## redgrass83 (May 31, 2012)

"I was drunk"

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Said Mr bean

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 31, 2012)

To the cop


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

That wasn't happy

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zolaisugly (May 31, 2012)

After being hit

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

With a pie

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## FilePermissions (May 31, 2012)

From that concubine's


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

which was yummy


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

so I bought

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## FilePermissions (May 31, 2012)

Unable to instigate...


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 31, 2012)

Near field communication

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Which is useless

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

bcoz most of


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Us can spell

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 31, 2012)

the generally accepted...


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

Arabic words which


----------



## TheArc (May 31, 2012)

Endlessly creates big

Sent from my U8160


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

sentences and are


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 31, 2012)

Dolan Duck's worst


----------



## 5.56nato (May 31, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> Dolan Duck's worst

Click to collapse



nightmare that goes

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

throughout the day


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 31, 2012)

until someone does

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

what droid does


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 31, 2012)

He does all

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

But nothing more

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Avan50 (May 31, 2012)

And nothing less

Sent from my VS920 4G using XDA


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

Unless there's nfc

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Or Bluetooth too

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Or Bluetooth too
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which works as

Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## OllieArmageddon (May 31, 2012)

It should do


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

OllieArmageddon said:


> It should do

Click to collapse



Except there was

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

That thing to

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## weenguyen (May 31, 2012)

Motivate you then

Sent from Nguyễn Thi Tra My


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

weenguyen said:


> Motivate you then
> 
> Sent from Nguyễn Thi Tra My

Click to collapse



You had to

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

look beneath your


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 31, 2012)

Huge ass stomach


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

when the milk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Exploded from within

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Exploded from within
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Like a bomb

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

suddenly Steve Jobs...


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

reborn into an


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned all iDevices

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

and became a


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

solo guitar player


----------



## BladeZero (May 31, 2012)

Who sang songs

------------
Sent from a hole in the ozone
------------
Show appreciation 
Hit Thanks


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

with closed mouth


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

just like iP****s


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

which got ICS


----------



## Dolan Duck (May 31, 2012)

After 5 years


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2012)

Joe Satriani retired


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

doing the same


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

thing crApple CEO....


----------



## Android311 (May 31, 2012)

Did before he 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

went to CompUSA


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

and banned all


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 31, 2012)

Of yo mama's


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2012)

horrible oatmeal cookies


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 31, 2012)

baked to imperfection

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## shadowscreation (May 31, 2012)

Made with iPhone 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (May 31, 2012)

without any flavour

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

and no app


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2012)

Your mission, should................


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

be ahead schedule,


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

Steve , kill androidians .....


----------



## PureLogic (May 31, 2012)

that resurrected immediately...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

to flash ROMs


----------



## Theonew (May 31, 2012)

and browse XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

all day long....


----------



## Theonew (May 31, 2012)

since it is


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Friday after next


----------



## kaos420 (May 31, 2012)

With no lubrication 

Sent from my ice cream powered Evo 3D!


----------



## Hashbang173 (May 31, 2012)

In his gears

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

So she jumped


----------



## stefcorso (May 31, 2012)

He ran off...


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 31, 2012)

sparing no tears

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hashbang173 (May 31, 2012)

as he went....


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

down and under


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

the ditch which


----------



## shadowscreation (May 31, 2012)

He died there

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## hengsheng120 (May 31, 2012)

but he's alive


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 1, 2012)

hengsheng120 said:


> but he's alive

Click to collapse



like the song

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 1, 2012)

that was worthy

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 1, 2012)

a few dollars


----------



## Madrox1244 (Jun 1, 2012)

And some change

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 1, 2012)

thats enough for

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## invasion2 (Jun 1, 2012)

a spanking new


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 1, 2012)

lightweight and durable

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## hengsheng120 (Jun 1, 2012)

Human centipede in


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

That 70's sitcom

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

but he wants


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Three legged lolcatz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927R using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 1, 2012)

With dual boot

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> With dual boot
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Which boots Stock

Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 1, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

that's half retarded

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's fully retarded

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> It's fully retarded
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse




So switched to cyanogenmod
Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my god.. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

there's a noodle 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

ludeawakening said:


> there's a noodle
> 
> from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible

Click to collapse



A Google's doodle

Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

that eats poodles

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

With a strudel

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## brd912 (Jun 1, 2012)

You mad bro?

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

not mad, INSANE 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 1, 2012)

Said the voices

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 1, 2012)

As they all

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

speak loud and


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> speak loud and

Click to collapse



gathered attention to

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 1, 2012)

attract more members...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 1, 2012)

To delete the


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 1, 2012)

Entire memory of

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

this long story


----------



## Avan50 (Jun 1, 2012)

That has gone

Sent from my VS920 4G using XDA


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 1, 2012)

Out of control

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

and funnier than


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

Nokia's symbian os


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

,Maemo is better


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

But is unknown....


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

to android people  =p


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 1, 2012)

And my cat


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

logged at lolzcat


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

a cool site


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> So switched to cyanogenmod
> Sent from my MK16i using XDA

Click to collapse



counted to three

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 1, 2012)

The wrong way

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

as quoted post ....


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

As the day,


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Like xda and 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

was the night .


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

off topic forum


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

is the best


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

and we were


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

wasting time in


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 1, 2012)

Bliss ful ignorance


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

not knowing, that


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

This shi* cray

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## Wickidmasshole (Jun 1, 2012)

and that YOLO


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> not knowing, that

Click to collapse



this awesome thread...


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

is getting bigger


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

and even crazier...


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

than last night


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> than last night

Click to collapse



When he was

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> When he was
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Out partying with

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Out partying with
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



His ex wives

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

blond, caucasian, and


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> blond, caucasian, and

Click to collapse



Red headed too..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

. That night was


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> . That night was

Click to collapse



Awesome he thought..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

while using his


----------



## iok1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sword that could

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 1, 2012)

Transform into a

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

supernatural weapon of


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

mass destruction when


----------



## hengsheng120 (Jun 1, 2012)

2 girls and one


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Sonny Chiba appeared


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

but who's sonny?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> but who's sonny?

Click to collapse



The Karate Master,


----------



## trofmoc (Jun 1, 2012)

Great. Granny. Grunt
Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Of death. He

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

made an excellent


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

rom making tutorial...


----------



## BloatedDuck404 (Jun 1, 2012)

But still managed

Sent From My SPH D700 On AOKP Dressed Like Touchwiz 4


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

to brick his


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 1, 2012)

Big TV Set


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 1, 2012)

In your room


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> In your room

Click to collapse



without the wires


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> without the wires

Click to collapse



But with only

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 2, 2012)

wireless nrouter and

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 2, 2012)

A super Nintendo

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 2, 2012)

Entertainment  system with

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Avan50 (Jun 2, 2012)

Super Mario bros 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 2, 2012)

From 21St century

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Silent_Fang (Jun 2, 2012)

technology to old


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 2, 2012)

or too old

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 2, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> or too old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To give a

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn about the

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Zombies that ate


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Zombies that ate

Click to collapse



the future yesterday.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 2, 2012)

The world went.....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 2, 2012)

Hostile and tried...


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 2, 2012)

To go sleep...


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 2, 2012)

But strange sounds

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## kuanzc (Jun 2, 2012)

was heard by


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 2, 2012)

The sleeping beauty

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 2, 2012)

and then she...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jun 2, 2012)

woke up and


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 2, 2012)

realized she's ugly...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

But her eyes

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## inbox5005 (Jun 2, 2012)

*3*

miui best rom


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> But her eyes
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



burned with fire


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 2, 2012)

Call Fire Engine!


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 2, 2012)

They better hurry

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA Premium App.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 2, 2012)

Or the ambulance

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

Will get there

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2012)

only to find


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing is left 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing really happened


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

only her eyes...


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

Knew what happened

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

and her brain


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 2, 2012)

Was eaten up


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

so she became


----------



## zlewe (Jun 2, 2012)

A brainless nut 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

but being intelligent


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

She made a

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hard Nut Pie


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> She made a
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



tasker profile which...


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2012)

caused zombie outbreak


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

thus a thread....


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2012)

became permanently derailed


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

Until a Mod


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

Will have a

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome new phone

Skickat från min SGS3 via tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

with moderating capabilities


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2012)

comes great responsibility


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

but conantroutman is


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 2, 2012)

Very very very

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

super cool Mod


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 2, 2012)

That can be

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

not replaced ever

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Even if mtm

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 3, 2012)

Destroys the world 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

(and accepts bribes)


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

this universe shall

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 3, 2012)

Catastrophically collapse unless

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

Batman's new movie

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

Is really gay

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayden18 sucks bannana

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> Hayden18 sucks bannana
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't be mean


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 3, 2012)

Fine I won't 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 3, 2012)

beg for mercy


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jun 3, 2012)

galaxys said:


> beg for mercy

Click to collapse



that album sux


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 3, 2012)

Big fat goat 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

ludeawakening said:


> Big fat goat
> 
> from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible

Click to collapse



Who ate shadowscreation

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

then a phone


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 3, 2012)

Was not rooted

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hengsheng120 (Jun 3, 2012)

Was an iphone


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

so Chainfire tried


----------



## sy224048 (Jun 3, 2012)

And he failed

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

but chainfire never-fails


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 3, 2012)

Except he does

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

take his dog


----------



## zlewe (Jun 3, 2012)

For a walk

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

without rooting it


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> without rooting it

Click to collapse



But bricked anyway


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

htc unbrickable project...


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

Is bricked now


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

After bricking the

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## zlewe (Jun 3, 2012)

Great htc oneX

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 3, 2012)

Which runs on

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

A bricked sim

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

with bricked sd-card


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

And bricked GPU


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> And bricked GPU

Click to collapse



Powered-by a brick


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

quad brick processor


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

and bricked htc-sense


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

Htc Non-Sense UI


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 3, 2012)

But I went

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## nirvashone (Jun 3, 2012)

To buy milk 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

at the butcher's....


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 3, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> at the butcher's....

Click to collapse



Who also sells...

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

condoms for free

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 3, 2012)

That are illuminous

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 3, 2012)

That are also

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

iphone4 look alike....


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 3, 2012)

That actually work....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

like diapers used....


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> condoms for free
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was that  really necessary ??
There were tons of other things that the butcher could have given away for free..









Yeah yeah I know , only 3 words..

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Was that  really necessary ??
> There were tons of other things that the butcher could have given away for free..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iWasAboutToRemindYou   ThenIsawYourLastLine   AndDecidedToKeepQuiet


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

what the heck

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Was he thinking

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

when he wrote..


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

derailing the thread

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

with stupid posts


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 3, 2012)

,and a moderator

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

dint even give

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

a mouldy burrito

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

To the poor

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellyfish who wasn't

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

a fish, yet


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 3, 2012)

But only jelly

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

. Hey I Just


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

But his mom

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's my number


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

eight six seven


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nine three five

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## sy224048 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nine three fiveseven

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 3, 2012)

Call me maybe


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

to flash roms


----------



## BiteBlaze (Jun 3, 2012)

Its hard to...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

type those numbers


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 3, 2012)

The midget cried 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

"kill those devs"


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 3, 2012)

, and then something

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 3, 2012)

That nobody understood

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

caught me sliding

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## sheikynyc (Jun 3, 2012)

Why should I?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 3, 2012)

sheikynyc said:


> Why should I?

Click to collapse



When you go

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## leots (Jun 3, 2012)

To the villager


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

, you must unicycle

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

to Nirvana's gates


----------



## leots (Jun 3, 2012)

before entering the


----------



## strikerage (Jun 3, 2012)

Den of hermaphrodites 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

Satan's zombie women


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

who are wicked


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 3, 2012)

Depraved nymphomaniac sluts


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 3, 2012)

Who need a

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 3, 2012)

rooting tutorial to


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

cleanse their ways


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

Into the unbrickable

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 3, 2012)

smartphones out there


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

. Tupac kills JB

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## omarbenjdida (Jun 3, 2012)

Eminem = legend 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## sy224048 (Jun 3, 2012)

and sy224048>Eminem because....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

he's obviously lying

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## sy224048 (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> he's obviously lying
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



and sy224048>tupac>eminem is....


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> he's obviously lying

Click to collapse



and hopelessly trying


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

To kill all

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 3, 2012)

Three word stories.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Three word stories.

Click to collapse



PENNYWISE THE CLOWN!!!! 

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 3, 2012)

dumpys rusty nuts

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost fell down


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

the Chilean mine

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 4, 2012)

While screaming whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 4, 2012)

did she push


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 4, 2012)

Him off the 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

'pushing zone deluxe'

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 4, 2012)

With facetious tendencies 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2012)

no straight faces


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 4, 2012)

And a pair 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 4, 2012)

of glasses to


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 4, 2012)

See through enemies

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## shravbits (Jun 4, 2012)

Behind enemy lines

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

Flank them from

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Jun 4, 2012)

A giant gun

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

big enough to

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 4, 2012)

Destroy the moon 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2012)

Insane Hussein reincarnated


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 4, 2012)

Into a llama 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 4, 2012)

But Loreley stole

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 4, 2012)

all my money

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## festafotra (Jun 4, 2012)

to purchase some


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 4, 2012)

Make-up for her

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 4, 2012)

Pet dog called

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 4, 2012)

john exist said:


> ran twenty miles...
> __________________
> Motorola Droid X

Click to collapse



Or just tibbles.

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 4, 2012)

on the chicken


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Pet dog called
> 
> Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium[/QUO
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Pet dog called
> 
> Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



osama bin laden

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 4, 2012)

who was killed


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 4, 2012)

With one leg

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## zlewe (Jun 4, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> With one leg
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



and one hand 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

which belong to

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 4, 2012)

Bob 'no hand'

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Bob 'no hand'
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Who lost them

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 4, 2012)

"i kill yoooo!!!"


----------



## zlewe (Jun 4, 2012)

While fighting with 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 4, 2012)

zlewe said:


> While fighting with
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



The crazy android


----------



## zlewe (Jun 4, 2012)

With crazy kernel

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 4, 2012)

zlewe said:


> With crazy kernel
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



Overclocked over 9000GHz!

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

I couldn't believe 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 4, 2012)

THIS TO-BE TRUE

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2012)

adding hyphens doesn't


supersede 3-word rule


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

add more interest


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 4, 2012)

It just makes

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

no sense today


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 4, 2012)

John McClane said:


> no sense today

Click to collapse



Because hyphens make

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 4, 2012)

Party time great 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 4, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> Party time great
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Especially when there's

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 4, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Especially when there's
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No unbrickable-mod for

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Android and ios

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

Because they Are

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Efe64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Undestroyable, massive and ...

Sent from my LT26i using XDA


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 5, 2012)

light at the

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## aaronrw (Jun 5, 2012)

Point of insertion 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 5, 2012)

The USB port

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did not recognize 

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER.....\BAUUGGHHHHH/


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 5, 2012)

The coax cable

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

That I inserted 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

With some extra

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## galaxys (Jun 5, 2012)

with big hole


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

Into elderly's mouth's  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Jun 5, 2012)

With great power

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 5, 2012)

and some jelly

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dripping from belly

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 5, 2012)

Like the captivate 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 5, 2012)

that did not

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 5, 2012)

know what to

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 5, 2012)

Put in next

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 5, 2012)

Plain ol' text


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 5, 2012)

thats in italic

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2012)

oh so anencephalic


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 5, 2012)

So he said




Thanks vokal1992


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 5, 2012)

Outta my bed!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

leave the clothes,


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 5, 2012)

on the floor

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 5, 2012)

by the phone


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2012)

at my throne


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

. I just woke


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

Up from a

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 5, 2012)

Hairy «little» SIII

 This wasn't signature like 'Sent from XDA premium' or something


----------



## ymcmbforever (Jun 5, 2012)

Weird ass dream 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 5, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Weird ass dream
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



Who posted one

 This wasn't signature like 'Sent from XDA premium' or something


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 5, 2012)

Of the weirdest

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 5, 2012)

Picture of a


----------



## zlewe (Jun 6, 2012)

Cute man sleeping 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 6, 2012)

huh! iDont even....

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

go there was

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Efe64 (Jun 6, 2012)

A very big

Sent from my LT26i using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Long and erect 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't get excited 

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

About my antenna

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## whodisname (Jun 6, 2012)

That is all

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have today

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 6, 2012)

in the night-garden

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 6, 2012)

In the distance

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just over there

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 6, 2012)

is steve jobs


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

poor fillthy humans


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> poor fillthy humans

Click to collapse



Who drink blood


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 6, 2012)

and live in


----------



## dxl880517 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is boring...

Sent from my MB855 using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 6, 2012)

but you are


----------



## zlewe (Jun 6, 2012)

More boring than 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

My stupid dogs

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 6, 2012)

Who eats frogs 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shawn1224 (Jun 6, 2012)

and snorts coke 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 6, 2012)

but isnt this ..


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 6, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> but isnt this ..

Click to collapse



very very fizzy 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh! I'm dizzy!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm losing (my) balance! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Sum14u2nvy (Jun 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm losing (my) balance!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You messed up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sum14u2nvy said:


> You messed up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lets start again

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 6, 2012)

From the beginning 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Sum14u2nvy (Jun 6, 2012)

zlewe said:


> From the beginning
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



In a galaxy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 6, 2012)

I can read.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 6, 2012)

From far away 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 6, 2012)

,the Jedi Knights


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 6, 2012)

who flew kites


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 6, 2012)

Whilst riding bikes

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 6, 2012)

Playing NOVA3 online


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 6, 2012)

but their PCs.....


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't handle Android


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 6, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Can't handle Android

Click to collapse



Cos they have

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 6, 2012)

Pentium 2 processors

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 6, 2012)

With windows 95

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## iok1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Premium edition plus

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Without activation key.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Which is like

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

An empty casing 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Of jack Daniels

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

With  broken monitor

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 7, 2012)

without mouse, keyboard

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 7, 2012)

But don't fret 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 7, 2012)

And cell phone 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

With a fast

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dual core processor 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

1st Gen Pentium 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 7, 2012)

the best of


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> the best of

Click to collapse



The year. ..............1985

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 7, 2012)

Start the flashback

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 7, 2012)

With some popcorn 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> With some popcorn
> 
> Sent from my Legend using xda premium

Click to collapse



And a Pepsi

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

In a theater 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## chbea (Jun 7, 2012)

zlewe said:


> In a theater
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



theater at bolehland


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2012)

they have $ 3 x....


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 7, 2012)

while watching cartoons

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

With no air-conditioning 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

In my car

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LilProphet (Jun 7, 2012)

Where I farted

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 7, 2012)

Saying YOLO, Fart!


----------



## exb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Then I got 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 7, 2012)

uncontrollable explosive diarrhoea

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## zlewe (Jun 7, 2012)

Black brown sh*t 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


Mod edit: Censored


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

zlewe said:


> Black brown sh*t
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not nice

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> That's not nice
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse




Everyone can play.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Everyone can play.

Click to collapse



Without getting censored?? 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Without getting censored??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse




Censor for you.


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 7, 2012)

But that's impossible

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mission. We should

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 7, 2012)

Break our tea-cups


----------



## micxploed (Jun 7, 2012)

...and pull out...

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

the English scones

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> the English scones
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



coated in jam


(do Americans call jam "jelly"?) 

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 7, 2012)

All over spam

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## micxploed (Jun 7, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> coated in jam
> 
> 
> (do Americans call jam "jelly"?)
> ...

Click to collapse



...yes we do...

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 7, 2012)

but i dont


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

neither do I


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 7, 2012)

Three word story 

_Hit the thanks button when
someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 7, 2012)

You should though

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 7, 2012)

Spongebob's jellyfish jelly

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER.....\BAUUGGHHHHH/


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2012)

was eating a


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

crispy bacon burger


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2012)

from the local


----------



## dvdvrhs (Jun 7, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> from the local

Click to collapse



soup kitchen, where


----------



## festafotra (Jun 7, 2012)

they do strange


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 7, 2012)

festafotra said:


> they do strange

Click to collapse



Food concoctions including....

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2012)

using human skin


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

as alternative pastry

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 8, 2012)

Said young Betsy

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 8, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> Said young Betsy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



 as she farted.


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

then started eating

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## zlewe (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweet human meat 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 8, 2012)

that smelled like 

proudly from a DynaTAC 8000x that I borrowed from Zack Morris.


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

sweet roasted wine

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Samsung makes phones


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Samsung makes phones

Click to collapse



That kinda suck

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 8, 2012)

Suck in quality 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

And customer support

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> That kinda suck
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



I completely agree


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2012)

You're off topic

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And plain wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## zlewe (Jun 8, 2012)

We're right actually

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 8, 2012)

I totally agree 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the f**k

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
" if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"~Rush

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> What the f**k
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> " if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"~Rush
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this crap

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## leo321 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Is this crap
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



A mature mod

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

leo321 said:


> A mature mod
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bans everyone here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## jt.one (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bans everyone here
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



because real mods...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

drink real ale

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Bolling (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> drink real ale
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



with dolphin predators


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 8, 2012)

Bolling said:


> with dolphin predators

Click to collapse



That swim badly (?!?!)

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

stupidly doing doggy-paddle

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## drpsyko (Jun 8, 2012)

While juggling potatoes


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

that are extremely

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 8, 2012)

Soft in middle

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 8, 2012)

And driving ferraris


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 8, 2012)

ferraris driving And


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> ferraris driving And

Click to collapse



Driving my koenigsegg

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 8, 2012)

Ccx whithout rear

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 8, 2012)

Without seat and


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is....


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 8, 2012)

No hand brake


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not making sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

is htc sense4.0


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 8, 2012)

The least favorable


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 8, 2012)

sibling is the


----------



## jova33 (Jun 8, 2012)

One who says

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

YOLO way too

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

why is everyone ......mad:)


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

f##k this ****e 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Selling the HTC 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

It's still better

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Then the OneX

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 8, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Sound: OneX > SIIi
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA

Click to collapse



ACER ICONIA > ALL

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Than brown poop
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA

Click to collapse



respect the rules  u cant post twice consecutively

anways on topic :


HTC sucks bcoz


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 8, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> respect the rules  u cant post twice consecutively
> 
> anways on topic :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even SAMSUNGS pwn 

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Even SAMSUNGS pwn
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



as APPLE is


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jun 8, 2012)

*Mod edit:*  Stop spamming the forum.  Read you PMs.


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> *Mod edit:*  Stop spamming the forum.  Read you PMs.

Click to collapse



use only 3words


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 8, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> as APPLE is

Click to collapse



Worse than a

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

banana which is


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 8, 2012)

even better than...


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

a non rooted


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Commodore Amiga 500 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tweaked right out....

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> Tweaked right out....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



When devstaffandroid saved

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Turrican2 to floppy 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Turrican2 to floppy
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



And install msdos

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 8, 2012)

on his microwave


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> on his microwave

Click to collapse



A troll is

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

under your bed

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> under your bed
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



And steals phones

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> And steals phones
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



from eBay n00bs

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> from eBay n00bs
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



That ships stuff

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

with 'free' postage

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> with 'free' postage
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



And free toll

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

for Paypal scammers

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> for Paypal scammers
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



That sells iPhones

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

to mindless zombie-sheep

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> to mindless zombie-sheep
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



That eats Apples

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

like a boss

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> like a boss
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



In this forum

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

Come let's party 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 9, 2012)

nerds don't party

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 9, 2012)

They dance and

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 9, 2012)

Go to france


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

Meet the president 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## drpsyko (Jun 9, 2012)

And drink coffee


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe some chickens... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Maybe some chickens...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Catch peter griffin

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Catch peter griffin
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Sniffin and whiffin... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Madonna's soiled underwear

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 9, 2012)

In ur hair


----------



## Michaelk706 (Jun 9, 2012)

Snooping and pooping

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 9, 2012)

Run forest Runnnnn 

Lol


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 9, 2012)

but walk too


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

safety first, naturally

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 9, 2012)

No I'm kidding

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

chitose_ndy said:


> No I'm kidding
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes I can

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 9, 2012)

but you wont


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 9, 2012)

Because you are

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## defnow (Jun 9, 2012)

A big nasty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 9, 2012)

Piece of poop


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> Piece of poop

Click to collapse



That ate some

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LilProphet (Jun 9, 2012)

Human face parts 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

with fava beans 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> with fava beans
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



And a coffee

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

pot from TheSkinnyDrummer

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Which was in...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Which was in...

Click to collapse



My aunt's house

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

However, then a..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> However, then a..

Click to collapse



Large fluffy camel

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Broke inside and..!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Broke inside and..!

Click to collapse



Bled all over 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bled all over
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



my scones, so

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

I had to 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

zlewe said:


> I had to
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



lick the blood

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> lick the blood
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



On the table

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> On the table
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



but I got

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> but I got
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



A little drunk

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> A little drunk
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



and tripped over

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> and tripped over
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



A dead gnome

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> A dead gnome
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



who's name was

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Neil Patrick Harris

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Neil Patrick Harris
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



. Neil's mum was

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 9, 2012)

A bakery owner


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

Owns a bakery 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

zlewe said:


> Owns a bakery
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



Where they bake

(bunch of imaginative people aren't we)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where they bake
> 
> (bunch of imaginative people aren't we)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



sandals, thongs and

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 9, 2012)

Make sexy cakes

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2012)

bunch of flakes


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 9, 2012)

but no-one takes


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 9, 2012)

the damn cheeseburgers

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 9, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> the damn cheeseburgers
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



with extra onions...


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

And some graaavy! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Jun 9, 2012)

fell on floor


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> fell on floor

Click to collapse



Because Denmark score

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> fell on floor

Click to collapse



That dirty floor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2012)

please sir, more ?


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 9, 2012)

Of course cow...


----------



## corby2geek (Jun 9, 2012)

*Three Words Story*



Dolan Duck said:


> Of course cow...

Click to collapse



i dont understand


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey I'm back 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ThilinaC (Jun 9, 2012)

to kill all xD


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

the wild plants 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

in the jungle

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)

but not the


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

cute furry critters

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

That make me

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Not very tall 


(still works despite my fail) 
Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Not very tall
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Nor very smart 

Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

for sparing them

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> for sparing them
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



A good old

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2012)

hot time in


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

the scorching sun 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 9, 2012)

With no clothes

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

taking sun bath

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> taking sun bath
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



then mini bath


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

getting ready for 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> getting ready for
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Doing something under

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Doing something under
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the bed searching 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> the bed searching
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



For the charger

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> For the charger
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



to power the

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 10, 2012)

world with his


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 10, 2012)

warm fuzzy feelings

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 10, 2012)

Of pure awsome

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 10, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> Of pure awsome
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome like me

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sucks my balls

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 10, 2012)

In the shower

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Sucks my balls
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



That's very inappropriate

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 10, 2012)

For the internet


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 10, 2012)

And my phone


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is hard bricked

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 10, 2012)

From soft bricked

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 10, 2012)

then i took 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 10, 2012)

My pizza and


----------



## LewisGauss (Jun 10, 2012)

Pizza is awesome

This was sent from my Galaxy Ace


----------



## zlewe (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome than Pepsi 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 10, 2012)

Wichita I'd revolting


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 10, 2012)

Stop! Hallway infraction!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Stop! Hallway infraction!

Click to collapse



Here's my hammer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Balloon pants malfunction

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 10, 2012)

popsicle, icicle, testicle

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

in your hand

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Eye to eye

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 10, 2012)

, kernel to rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ram to rom

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ram to rom
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



vice versa surely

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

And other ways

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 10, 2012)

, also link2Sd is


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Worse than apps2sd

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

but particularly because

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 10, 2012)

It was made...

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 10, 2012)

for iPh**e4 noobs


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 10, 2012)

With enormous tubes

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 10, 2012)

Of lube for

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 10, 2012)

drop D tuner


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Failed while running

Sent from the brick


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

so force closed

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Android because it

Sent from the brick


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pacquiao unfairly lost

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 11, 2012)

Shinydude100 said:


> Pacquiao unfairly lost
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Paid off refs

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 11, 2012)

must be lynched

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

because they ruin

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

My sexy phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> My sexy phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Not really though

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

dream on buddy


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im gonna cry

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Im gonna cry
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Because I eat..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because I eat..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kids for breakfast

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate Apple

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 11, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> I hate Apple
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



IPhones piece of

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very bad hardware

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

And rotten processor...

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Atruss12 (Jun 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> And rotten processor...
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



With terrible software 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 11, 2012)

and microscopic screen


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 11, 2012)

That makes your 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

eyes bleed from

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## Android311 (Jun 11, 2012)

His mouth under 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## bmg1001 (Jun 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> His mouth under
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Steve Job's Armpits

Sent from my LG-E739 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Jun 11, 2012)

Smell like apple 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Left under tree

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 11, 2012)

Soaked in gasoline

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lit on fire

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 11, 2012)

with consequences dire

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

So listen to

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rubenvb (Jun 11, 2012)

my dear old


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Deaf uncle Jim

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

Who is also

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

My second cousin

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KelvinWild (Jun 11, 2012)

Who really likes to


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

KelvinWild said:


> Who really likes to

Click to collapse



Say three words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 11, 2012)

But Can Only

Sent from my R800x using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> But Can Only
> 
> Sent from my R800x using XDA

Click to collapse



Say three words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Say three words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



only to be...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Taken away from

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 11, 2012)

Not OK actually 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

But no-one asked

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> But no-one asked
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Is this allowed?

(Using dashes to use more than 3 words )

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Is this allowed?
> 
> (Using dashes to use more than 3 words )
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



I think so



Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

me to go


----------



## zlewe (Jun 11, 2012)

Go to where? 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

the raven's bleed


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 11, 2012)

On my hat 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

making it heavy

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 11, 2012)

which caused my


----------



## pacman1000 (Jun 11, 2012)

flying in my stomach


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 11, 2012)

and it doesnt


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

hurt a bit,


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

But it was

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

a gruesome sight.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 11, 2012)

A horrible thing

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## jova33 (Jun 11, 2012)

That I'd done

Sent using Tapatalk, the free one.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

the raven, nevermore.................


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 11, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> the raven, nevermore.................

Click to collapse



Not that again,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

oh yea, baby


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

suck on that !


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

you baby mofo


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

Edgar Allan Poe

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## leots (Jun 11, 2012)

Posted about it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

In the thread

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> In the thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



And called CM7

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 11, 2012)

Where XDA Said

Sent from my R800x using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Where XDA Said
> 
> Sent from my R800x using XDA

Click to collapse



That miui is

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> That miui is
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



quite often mentioned

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> quite often mentioned
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Ss better than

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Shaving your balls


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

with a chainsaw

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> with a chainsaw
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Or a big

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

rusty blunt scythe

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

whilst watching star-wars


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> whilst watching star-wars

Click to collapse



With a fat

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

man called fred


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> man called fred

Click to collapse



that ate fat

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

kids called jack


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> kids called jack

Click to collapse



As snacks in

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

between meal times


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

while looking for

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> while looking for
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Fatter kids that

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

aren't called jack


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> aren't called jack

Click to collapse



That he eats

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Whilst having a


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

Kentucky fried chicken

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Whilst having a

Click to collapse



A beer that

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

whilst dreaming of


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> whilst dreaming of

Click to collapse



A man that

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> whilst dreaming of

Click to collapse



Genie with the

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Genie with the
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Toasts with jam.

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

and also marmalade

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## antp121 (Jun 11, 2012)

Which he keeps...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 12, 2012)

where its sweaty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

and full of

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Really corrosive liquid

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

to rub on

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

My pet rabbit

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Who's name is

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 12, 2012)

jonas. It went

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## gedeonpr (Jun 12, 2012)

Yaba daba doo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

just like Fred

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 12, 2012)

Who couldn't wait..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

To count to

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

The end of......

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

That stupid thing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

known as binary.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

And then a...

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

new android smartphone

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Had a 6.5

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 12, 2012)

hours of battery

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## brd912 (Jun 12, 2012)

I gohardon mw3. 

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 12, 2012)

brd912 said:


> I gohardon mw3.
> 
> Sent from my vivow using xda premium

Click to collapse



And Noone cares...

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

About your lack

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

of gaming talent

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

When playing CoD

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

in your pajamas


----------



## zlewe (Jun 12, 2012)

Going to bed 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

with your sister


----------



## zlewe (Jun 12, 2012)

Sister for what? 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

unimaginable things that


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are semi legal 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

but also fun


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Until mum hears

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

and joins in


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

With her dad

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

i feel sick


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Go to hospital

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

and overdose on


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet sweet morphine

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

sounds like fun


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Until you die

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## hooligan007 (Jun 12, 2012)

Winter is coming

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

that was random


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> that was random

Click to collapse



So is this

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

this story is


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Waste of time

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Should be locked

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

For some years.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

like my dad


----------



## zlewe (Jun 12, 2012)

Warehouse locked 10years-ago

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

With a guy

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

Who slept with


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

A dead mermaid

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> A dead mermaid
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



He killed with

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

A blunt knife

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## leots (Jun 12, 2012)

That he got


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

From a girl

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## leots (Jun 12, 2012)

who was really


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

. She died 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> . She died
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Three words maybe??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Three words maybe??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Period as word???

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Moving on now

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 12, 2012)

So we can

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

All go home

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 12, 2012)

but still lucky

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 12, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> but still lucky
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



As we are....


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 12, 2012)

luckily unfortuante and

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

stinky. Thread closed


----------



## zlewe (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> stinky. Thread closed

Click to collapse



Don't troll me

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

because dexter93 is

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

the man here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

He is evil. 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 12, 2012)

Smells but still

Sent from my MyTouch 4g using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 12, 2012)

Cmon... The story


----------



## zlewe (Jun 12, 2012)

Has been polluted 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

beyond my belief

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

by stinky potatoes


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

And damn tourists

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

because they farted


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2012)

departed broken hearted


----------



## leots (Jun 12, 2012)

to go to


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

heartbreak ridge hotel

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2012)

Motel Hell, where


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

they had a


----------



## leots (Jun 12, 2012)

Big black horse


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

with 3 legs


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

on each bed

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## leots (Jun 12, 2012)

that they found


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2012)

at the Salvation


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Mountain visitor centre

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

that was owned


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

by a blonde


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 12, 2012)

With red streaks

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

On a brown


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dog. She was

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 12, 2012)

A very happy

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Woman because she

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

had sex with


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 12, 2012)

An XDA member

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Named antp121. She

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

then caught aids


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Because he forgot

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

to wrap his


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

Christmas presents. He

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

took the medicine

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

That makes his

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

pimples really hairy

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

And sprout long

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

and winding roads

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## antp121 (Jun 12, 2012)

which lead to

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

your door apparently

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Opening with your

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

King's Indian Defence 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 13, 2012)

Using HTC sense

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2012)

a capital offense,


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2012)

nuke exploded everyone

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

dies the end


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great story guys

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrsmega (Jun 13, 2012)

hot cross buns


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Let's start over.


There once was

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmeadows013 (Jun 13, 2012)

antp121 said:


> Let's start over.
> 
> 
> There once was
> ...

Click to collapse



An apple fanboy


Sent from my Tablet


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Who loved to

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 13, 2012)

antp121 said:


> Who loved to
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Play with his

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Play with his
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pet turtle, Jimmy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Pet turtle, Jimmy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



He then realized

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

It was a

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## dmeadows013 (Jun 13, 2012)

Long purple MacBook


Sent from my Tablet


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

That I stole

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2012)

from a soul


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> from a soul

Click to collapse



With a pole


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Down a hole

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Down a hole
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Of a mole


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

Going so fast

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

So damn fast

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

faster than the


----------



## leots (Jun 13, 2012)

speed of lions


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

during mating season


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> during mating season

Click to collapse



Which is slow

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## leots (Jun 13, 2012)

Because they need


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

their energy for


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> their energy for

Click to collapse



The great extinction

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

which will be


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 13, 2012)

which will relieve

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

the pressure on


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

depleted uranium stockpile

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

which is almost


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Completely full and

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

of short supply


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

unlike international football

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

which sucks huge


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Watermelons because it

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

full of gays


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like Sheldon Cooper

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

watch the language


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

That you use

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

its quite offensive


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im sorry.. Not

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

caring for others


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

Because I'm a

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Real obnoxious jerk

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

who likes to


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hurt old people

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

And eat babies

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 13, 2012)

While having a

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 13, 2012)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 13, 2012)

and chewy jellybeans

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

proper Jelly Bellys

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

the end will


----------



## thousandecibels (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> the end will

Click to collapse



Definitely come when..


----------



## zlewe (Jun 13, 2012)

This 21th December 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

will be skipped


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> will be skipped

Click to collapse



Because it's false

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

and pure BS


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

So what the...

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## zlewe (Jun 13, 2012)

Troll is trolling 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

they need shooting


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2012)

you don't say ?


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

I do say


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 13, 2012)

What sorcery is....


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

harry potter is


----------



## pandyag (Jun 13, 2012)

Trying to understand


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2012)

the meaning of


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 13, 2012)

To be or


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

not to be


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

The pentile screen


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

with built in


----------



## leots (Jun 13, 2012)

backlight that lights


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 13, 2012)

leots said:


> backlight that lights

Click to collapse



up during important

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

meetings with your


----------



## Joel Chan (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> meetings with your

Click to collapse



Friends who play

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

with their balls


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 13, 2012)

Of rubber that

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

self destruct when


----------



## LilProphet (Jun 13, 2012)

Winnie the pooh


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> gets an erection

Click to collapse



From a horse

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 13, 2012)

Of tremendous proportions


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 13, 2012)

Which then caused

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## antp121 (Jun 13, 2012)

All over your

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 13, 2012)

antp121 said:


> All over your
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban for inappropriate 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

clothing during naked

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

and jumping in


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

the deep end


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

With a shark

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

with no teeth


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

And 3 eyes

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> And 3 eyes
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



and onion rings.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

On the side

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> On the side
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



with some extra...


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 14, 2012)

Plates and tissues


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

for that special


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> for that special

Click to collapse



Someone who loves

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Someone who loves
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



That special someone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> That special someone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



But does not

Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.
             KeanuC


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Necessarily mean that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 14, 2012)

he gives a

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

free preliminary quotation

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

That isn't really

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

an ecumenical matter


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 14, 2012)

But might be

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rickballs (Jun 14, 2012)

The power to

Sent from my Crespo using XDA


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 14, 2012)

rickballs said:


> The power to
> 
> Sent from my Crespo using XDA

Click to collapse



Help any body

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 14, 2012)

To be hidden


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 14, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> To be hidden

Click to collapse



From Chinese strippers

Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.
             KeanuC


----------



## mikef (Jun 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> From Chinese strippers
> 
> Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.
> KeanuC

Click to collapse



But why hide?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 14, 2012)

when you can


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

get involved with


----------



## mikef (Jun 14, 2012)

Friendly Chinese strippers

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 14, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Friendly Chinese strippers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



who then pulled

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

a gun out


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 14, 2012)

and proceeded to


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

through the back

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

horse who's name

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

*Mod edit:* In case you hadn't noticed, a slew of your earlier posts have been deleted by moderators because they were filthy.  If you post any more like that, and you do know what I mean, then we'll have to talk privately about this.  Don't make me angry.  You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> *Mod edit:* In case you hadn't noticed, a slew of your earlier posts have been deleted by moderators because they were filthy.  If you post any more like that, and you do know what I mean, then we'll have to talk privately about this.  Don't make me angry.  You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules and ruining a crappy story. 

Anyways:

One day there

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> *Mod edit:* In case you hadn't noticed, a slew of your earlier posts have been deleted by moderators because they were filthy.  If you post any more like that, and you do know what I mean, then we'll have to talk privately about this.  Don't make me angry.  You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying SLEW instead of few !!! (but point taken, Didnt notice the removals  )


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not following the rules and ruining a crappy story.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



was a moderator

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

who edited my


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

Signature from minecraft

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

by using a

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

Quantum Physics Emulator


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

By QuantumFoam and

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> By QuantumFoam and
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



It's the awesomest


(Lol. By QuantumFoam? )


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 14, 2012)

Licorice jelly beans

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

that really make


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

me wonder why

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2012)

People cheat GooglePlay


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

to get what


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

no else does

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> no else does
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



But we all

:-D Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.:-D 
             KeanuC®


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> But we all
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



 stand together.... contemplating 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2012)

the meaning of


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

eating cheese on

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Crackers and chocolate 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

With a friend

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

who's lactose intolerant 

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 15, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> who's lactose intolerant
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



To Oklahoma-City Thunder

:-D Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.:-D 
             KeanuC®


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

All the while

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> All the while
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The Miami Heat

:-D Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Overclocked, Stock Rom, R800x Using Xda Premium.:-D 
             KeanuC®


----------



## zlewe (Jun 15, 2012)

Will win thunder 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 15, 2012)

zlewe said:


> Will win thunder
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



Another great comeback

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v4.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Jun 15, 2012)

But Durant denied-it

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Cause Miami sucks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## antp121 (Jun 15, 2012)

Less then thunder

Sent from my HTC Vigor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

But more than

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

real madrid fc

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 15, 2012)

The epic battle...

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> The epic battle...
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Happening in mordor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Happening in mordor

Click to collapse



Between the trolls

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

As they commence 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> As they commence
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Into the unknown 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

will turn ugly


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> will turn ugly

Click to collapse



before dawn tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

But what if


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Time-Bomb!*

They Die Ontheway


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't care


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> I don't care

Click to collapse



Yea you do

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## corby2geek (Jun 15, 2012)

but im not


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

100% totally sure

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jun 15, 2012)

of what to

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

buy my wife


----------



## leots (Jun 15, 2012)

for her secret


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 15, 2012)

ritual of dancing

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

with cannibal tribesmen


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Eating little kids

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

that have the


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Weirdest traditions ever

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 15, 2012)

He thought as

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

he was shooting


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

the las plagas

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

And then wondered

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dodikono (Jun 15, 2012)

what could happen


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 15, 2012)

If I went

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

to Bangkok for


----------



## antp121 (Jun 15, 2012)

The hangover 2

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

which has already


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 15, 2012)

been seen by


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

a trillion people


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Living as foes

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Living as foes
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Eternally through the-darkside

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 15, 2012)

Under the sun


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 15, 2012)

They all burn


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

to a crisp


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Like a potatochip 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

Which tasted nice

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2012)

with added spice


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

on the bottom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Of a lake

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

where her majesty


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 15, 2012)

She's with me...


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

by the way

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Jun 15, 2012)

Where is this story going


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2012)

1eyedmonster said:


> Where is this story going

Click to collapse



*Three* word story


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> *Three* word story

Click to collapse



pointlessly goes anywhere

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

never gets boring


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 15, 2012)

Correction : always boring

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

large circular tunnels

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> large circular tunnels
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Leading to hell

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

through the duck 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Was high on

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

The audio attack 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Of pink floyd

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

left you deaf 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> left you deaf
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



because the eargasm

Sent from the brick


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> because the eargasm
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Didn't happen, but


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Didn't happen, but

Click to collapse



you got raepd


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

But anyways I

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

didn't have the

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> didn't have the
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Time to play

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Time to play
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



With my crappy

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 15, 2012)

phone because it....


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 15, 2012)

sh3lsh said:


> phone because it....

Click to collapse



likes to brick

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 16, 2012)

so I threw..


----------



## negrobembon (Jun 16, 2012)

the damn thing

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

At my boss

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 16, 2012)

who evaded and

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2012)

escaped from reality


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 16, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> who evaded and
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kicked my ass

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 16, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Kicked my ass
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



all around the


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 16, 2012)

turtles and they


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bit me because


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 16, 2012)

I just stripped


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 16, 2012)

In agony, my


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

hand seemed to


----------



## jova33 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wander down her

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4677450 (Jun 16, 2012)

Quiver. My boss


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Simply said back2work

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Simply said back2work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But Nik Wallenda

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Walked the rope


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2012)

Over the big


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Blue shiny sea

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

That's filled with


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 16, 2012)

chicken gravey man


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 16, 2012)

So he jumped

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Into the gravy 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

and was eaten


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

By a grue 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 16, 2012)

And slowly morphed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Into something from

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## apen83 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wizard of oz

sent from my epic


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

but less technicolour

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

wizard of id

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 16, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> wizard of id
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



But also died

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

From gastro intestinal-disease

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

I pity him


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 16, 2012)

He couldn't swim

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

More than 200

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

feet of water

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 16, 2012)

because he'd lost


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Sense of humor


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

watching russel peters

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2012)

dish out a


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

Bucket of brand

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

under watchful eyes

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

Of my mum

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Which made him

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

really incredibly ticklish

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

While wearing cardigan

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

And sneaky slippers 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> And sneaky slippers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And taking a

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

well earned rest

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 16, 2012)

because i was


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 16, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> because i was

Click to collapse



throwing potatoes at


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 16, 2012)

A dumb fool


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Using Dolan duck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

but he ducked

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> but he ducked
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



So I throwed

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Jun 16, 2012)

he ducked again


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2012)

the bagel missed


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

the last bus

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 16, 2012)

which was fulled


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

To upstate LA

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Jun 16, 2012)

met with accident


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

cops were called

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Jun 16, 2012)

i had drugs


----------



## MigTech90 (Jun 16, 2012)

And got arrested 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2012)

twenty to life


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

I chose life

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

And ran out

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

Of time..... *sadface*

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

But 4G LTE


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Is here now 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Is here now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To up-stage Tmobile

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

................. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Wildcard *****es! YEEEEEEEHAAAAW! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Like a Boss


----------



## Theonew (Jun 16, 2012)

About to cross


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Theonew said:


> About to cross

Click to collapse



The road with

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely no fuss


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Absolutely no fuss

Click to collapse



. Today Samsung is

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> . Today Samsung is
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Going to die


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr.Highway said:


> Going to die

Click to collapse



Because Xperia Ray

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Because Xperia Ray
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still can't preform


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr.Highway said:


> Still can't preform

Click to collapse



Because its awesome

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Because its awesome
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My Sensation wins


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

No way man


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaxy s3 wins

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cause it's better

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Way better than

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> No way man

Click to collapse



iphone 4S that

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

that ugly POS


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> that ugly POS

Click to collapse



That just Apple

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

Pie'd your bed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickled your pinky

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Tickled your pinky
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pig that was

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Eating some hay

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Eating some hay
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That tasted not

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## MigTech90 (Jun 16, 2012)

Like i wanted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

MigTech90 said:


> Like i wanted
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It to taste.

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought it

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I thought it
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Was smoke but

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

it was just

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> it was just
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Fire that I

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Jun 16, 2012)

Will this end?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

produced from my

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Kidney stones that 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Kidney stones that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My doctor finally

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

Discovers that im

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Discovers that im
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Not a human

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Not a human
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse




instead i'm a...


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 17, 2012)

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 17, 2012)

hundred foot tall

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jun 17, 2012)

And really fat

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

But also skinny

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 17, 2012)

from the waist


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 17, 2012)

up. And I


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 17, 2012)

rabi347 said:


> up. And I

Click to collapse



Loved his big

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Komodo dragon that

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2012)

Ate lots of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Ten foot tall

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## waz675 (Jun 17, 2012)

freaky mutant midgets


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

That ate my

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheesy asada enchiladas 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 17, 2012)

Now im hungry

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v4.1 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

For tasty enchiladas 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Jun 17, 2012)

from XDA Developers


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 17, 2012)

Theonew said:


> from XDA Developers

Click to collapse



that don't wash

Sent from my Glacier using XDA


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 17, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> that don't wash
> 
> Sent from my Glacier using XDA

Click to collapse



Off too easily

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

With soapy water

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Because XDA has

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Not finished focusing 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Using 8mp camera


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 17, 2012)

In low-light conditions

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 17, 2012)

With long exposure


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

But clicked shoot

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 17, 2012)

And he died.  

(I see what u did there) \[|;^}#


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> And he died.
> 
> (I see what u did there) \[|;^}#

Click to collapse



. Yesterday I found

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## askpcguy (Jun 17, 2012)

The missing link

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

askpcguy said:


> The missing link
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On Xdas Forum

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jun 17, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> I don't care

Click to collapse



^ he doesn't care. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

Shinydude100 said:


> ^ he doesn't care.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nor do i


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 17, 2012)

about the fish


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 17, 2012)

that is now


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 17, 2012)

A silly dish


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 17, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> A silly dish

Click to collapse



Hotsauce and fish

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 17, 2012)

barbecued under sun

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> barbecued under sun
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



with five turtles


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 17, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> turtles

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling 0.o

Back to topic

With a side 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> Not sure if trolling 0.o
> 
> Back to topic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



full of cream


----------



## Android311 (Jun 17, 2012)

Like Ice cream 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Like Ice cream
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



From a man

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2012)

into a woman's


----------



## Android311 (Jun 17, 2012)

mouth like food


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

kissmejamie said:


> kissing and farting

Click to collapse



and she spreads


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Mayonnaise on sandwich 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2012)

made of bread


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

With premium Angus 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2012)

filet mignon steaks


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 17, 2012)

but i eat


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

-Death- said:


> but i eat

Click to collapse



raw fish with


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 17, 2012)

Chicken and waffles

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v4.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 17, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Chicken and waffles
> 
> Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v4.1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Called sushi wooshi 

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2012)

. Tripping the rift,


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> . Tripping the rift,

Click to collapse



And demopan saved

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 17, 2012)

veribabu said:


> nice share article;;

Click to collapse



you dont say


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

a damn thing


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> About her juicy

Click to collapse



Orange juice that

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

Made me look

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## sparkplug619 (Jun 17, 2012)

at my pens


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 17, 2012)

Then I shot

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Then I shot
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Myself in the


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 17, 2012)

In the balls


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

I was like

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 17, 2012)

oooh, that stings

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

After a year

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> After a year
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My balls healed


----------



## festafotra (Jun 17, 2012)

but then started


----------



## bmlzootown (Jun 18, 2012)

Oozing red fluids

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 18, 2012)

onto my vacuum

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Jun 18, 2012)

And my leg 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

so i used


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 18, 2012)

a nuke to


----------



## leo321 (Jun 18, 2012)

completely annihilate them

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 18, 2012)

while playing starcraft

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 18, 2012)

lets add more rule:

our story cannot be run-on sentence


and eating food


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

That tasted nasty


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

Like McDonald's food

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

But even worse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

Which isn't possible

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Touché my friend


----------



## leo321 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Which isn't possible
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



... or is it?


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 18, 2012)

leo321 said:


> ... or is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Or is it not?
Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

^That wasn't three...


----------



## leo321 (Jun 18, 2012)

I BANISH THEE!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

leo321 said:


> I BANISH THEE!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For being strange

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't help it!


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Can't help it!

Click to collapse



Because it is

(Longest run on sentence in the history of languages. Lol my English teacher would be proud)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe it's not


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Can't help it!

Click to collapse



Or can you

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

I definitely cant


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> I definitely cant

Click to collapse



This isn't even...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> This isn't even...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Making much sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2012)

because your dense


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 18, 2012)

The sentence ends 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

With a bang

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Or a "twang"

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 18, 2012)

And it stanks

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## JaZart (Jun 18, 2012)

Just like a 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2012)

Limburger cheese fondue


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

from george forman


----------



## MigTech90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Which is not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

MigTech90 said:


> Which is not
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That much organic

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 18, 2012)

But full of

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 18, 2012)

little tiny clusters

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> little tiny clusters
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of data on

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 18, 2012)

My 4G connection


----------



## neocombat (Jun 18, 2012)

with very high


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dropout rates included

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 18, 2012)

in the box

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

That cost 200

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 18, 2012)

slaps from the

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LilProphet (Jun 18, 2012)

Hell by satan

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2012)

Is where you

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Is where you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Die a horrible

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

death. Potatoes smell


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Her perfume at

Sent from my X8 using XDA P.


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 18, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Her perfume at
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA P.

Click to collapse



A whore house

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

then,Potatoes came out of brutel

Sent from my X8 using XDA P.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 18, 2012)

Whose your daddy 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 18, 2012)

Spongebob. He said


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dolan Duck said:


> Spongebob. He said

Click to collapse



"oh Dolan please!"


----------



## iok1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Now i have

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

because dolan duck


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Is a douchbag

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

& loves sponge bob

Sent from my X8 using XDA P.


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 18, 2012)

GOOBY, PLS SAVE (Me)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dolan gt ot

Sent from the brick


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2012)

Like a pro.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

and kissed cow


----------



## Flippy125 (Jun 18, 2012)

Softly in the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Barn yard located 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

At t the rear

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## wwewwf996 (Jun 18, 2012)

Right between the


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rock and house

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Rock and house
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



What a nice location to build a barn. 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

And under the

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> And under the
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Ocean that Columbus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Drank while discovering

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 18, 2012)

bowels ofa whale


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> bowels of a whale

Click to collapse



using >>*THREE*<< words

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Said I love 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 18, 2012)

Captain Jack sparrow.

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

Has a Xperia

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Which is crap

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

Like samsung galaxy

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Is slightly better 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 18, 2012)

to look at

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 18, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> to look at
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But Evo 3d

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

Is much better

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## tanpatnode (Jun 18, 2012)

*gift tstash*

in comparison to


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

tanpatnode said:


> in comparison to

Click to collapse



A banana that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> A banana that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is also 3d

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 19, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Is also 3d
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



But also 2D

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.1 using xda premium


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 19, 2012)

Decided to transform

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Into a mutant

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Into a mutant
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Teenage ninja Iphone

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

That killed itself

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Jun 19, 2012)

Because Apple™ sucks


----------



## Android311 (Jun 19, 2012)

And Android rocks 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## BayuDroidz (Jun 19, 2012)

at being creative


----------



## distortion (Jun 19, 2012)

Leaving you soulless 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 19, 2012)

And it causes

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> And it causes
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



excessive alcohol abuse


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

And massive diarrhea 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

From the mouth 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> From the mouth
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Which is really


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

But really really 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 19, 2012)

Really really really xD

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Really really funny 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 19, 2012)

When I fell

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> When I fell
> 
> Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



in the vomit


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 19, 2012)

I felt nice

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

And quite sexy 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

And so hot!

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2012)

all I got


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Is a hand

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

not attached to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Anything but you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

But my other hand

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Is already broken

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Because i touched

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> But my other hand
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Three word story







faraz_fireboy said:


> Because i touched
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



The moldy bread


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Three word story
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



"My" is not a word...it's a part of the sentence 


Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The moldy bread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Which i bought

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Which i bought
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



From your mother

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 19, 2012)

That blew my

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

For 0.99 $
Edit:
Ooooo come on stevemotto...why are u doing this to me.....


Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 19, 2012)

house away with

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

A very large

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

But very large 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 19, 2012)

Something that I

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Forgot to add

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Forgot to add

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Me on facebook 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## slaeyer (Jun 19, 2012)

you're on facebook?


----------



## festafotra (Jun 19, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 19, 2012)

So I cried

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Cause ima twitterer 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 19, 2012)

And has no

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Way of doing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 19, 2012)

This to me

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 19, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> This to me
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



But MySpace is

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2012)

all about the


----------



## Theonew (Jun 19, 2012)

Lack of members


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 19, 2012)

in my space

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Because Facebook has
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Crack cocaine addicts

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 19, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Crack cocaine addicts
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



that Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

with IQ 70

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Is a billionaire 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 19, 2012)

For his ingenious 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> For his ingenious
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banning system Mcbans

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 19, 2012)

And big Macs 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## 49ml (Jun 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And big Macs
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That taste bad

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 19, 2012)

49ml said:


> That taste bad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



At the supermarket 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

which shouldn't sell

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> which shouldn't sell
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because they are 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 19, 2012)

decidedly smelly like

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 19, 2012)

SpyderTracks said:


> decidedly smelly like
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!

Click to collapse



that funny potato


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> that funny potato

Click to collapse



That tastes crap.

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 20, 2012)

but add some


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> but add some

Click to collapse



Butter and sauce

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 20, 2012)

Squirrels and puppies

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

SpyderTracks said:


> Squirrels and puppies
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!

Click to collapse



Are so annoying

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## MigTech90 (Jun 20, 2012)

When they do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jun 20, 2012)

Eat from my

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Eat from my
> 
> Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mmmmmmmm big hole

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Mmmmmmmm big hole
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



or is it?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> or is it?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Is it not?

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 20, 2012)

It can't be!

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

he's a pig


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

No he isn't


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> No he isn't

Click to collapse



Or is he


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

a hot lady


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> a hot lady

Click to collapse



that has a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Big and thick


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 20, 2012)

Red, voluptuous, and 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

irresistible and incredible.


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> irresistible and incredible.

Click to collapse



Fat and juicy

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 20, 2012)

Man, I'm horny!

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

SpyderTracks said:


> Man, I'm horny!
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!

Click to collapse



Because you are


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because you are

Click to collapse



A fat lady

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 20, 2012)

CJJames said:


> A fat lady
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA

Click to collapse



Except on tuesdays

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

But on Wednesdays

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> But on Wednesdays
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium

Click to collapse



its peanut butter

Super jelly time!

(Has to do that)

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## Theonew (Jun 20, 2012)

Not necessarily cause


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like trains

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 20, 2012)

But the restrooms

sent from a potatoe


----------



## chbea (Jun 20, 2012)

sleep sleep sleep


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

(It doesn't make sense...) 
.........................................
but then suddenly

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 became king 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> trell959 became king
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then suddenly dies.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

And everybody cries

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> And everybody cries
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Except for me

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

And also me

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

And 6 billion

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

And also aliens

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

From new jersey

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 20, 2012)

afraid that MIB

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

With space guns

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 20, 2012)

will kick their


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Tasty lemonade bottle 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 20, 2012)

that tasted really


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Like a lemonade 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 20, 2012)

Of non-citrus 

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

And harmful ingredients 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 20, 2012)

which caused me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

heart and lungs


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And died. Now,
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



You will meet

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

The Troll Mafia


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 20, 2012)

The Troll Mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> The Troll Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



Copying my post


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> The Troll Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



And you will

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Be King Ace


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Be King Ace

Click to collapse



No you wont 

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes he is


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Yes he is

Click to collapse



And he will

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 20, 2012)

remain to be

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 20, 2012)

the Lord of

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> the Lord of
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



The onion rings

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

In Burger King


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> In Burger King

Click to collapse



Which is actually


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Some weird planet

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ronakmachhi (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Some weird planet
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



where nobody lives


----------



## huggs (Jun 20, 2012)

without unlocked bootloaders

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 20, 2012)

But some zombies 

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## xXxJaylenxXx (Jun 20, 2012)

The phone bricked

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 20, 2012)

And it came

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

a bricked zombie


----------



## xXxJaylenxXx (Jun 20, 2012)

Who ate bricks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 20, 2012)

Then shat them

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Then shat them
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Out in pebbles

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

In the beach


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

clowning around for


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> clowning around for

Click to collapse



Mr. Clown's big

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 20, 2012)

Banhammer with conantroutman's

*X8!nv!s!bLe via Xperia X8*


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Ready to swing


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

on everyone's head


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Mil4droid and hussaam


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

while laughing maniacally


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 20, 2012)

at a mod


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

CJJames said:


> at a mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got trolled by

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

MTM and Clown


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mil4droid and hussaam


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> MTM and Clown

Click to collapse



And thus they

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

gave me ban-thread


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> gave me ban-thread

Click to collapse



. Creepers in Minecraft

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## leots (Jun 20, 2012)

Are actually green


----------



## iok1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Because of their

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## leo321 (Jun 20, 2012)

unfortunate inability to

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> unfortunate inability to
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Blow stuff up

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 21, 2012)

will cause me


----------



## Nick Fury (Jun 21, 2012)

To drop by

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## drpsyko (Jun 21, 2012)

to Gotham city


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2012)

drpsyko said:


> to Gotham city

Click to collapse



Where Batman is


----------



## iok1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Drinking coffee with

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Drinking coffee with
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



spongebob and patrick


----------



## leo321 (Jun 21, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> spongebob and patrick

Click to collapse



. But why were

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 21, 2012)

Is someone there

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't think so


----------



## drpsyko (Jun 21, 2012)

And obnoxious of


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2012)

of you to


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> of you to

Click to collapse



Madea's witness protection 

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## leo321 (Jun 21, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Madea's witness protection
> 
> :-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D
> KeanuC®

Click to collapse



From the killers

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Who killed popular

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 21, 2012)

Famous people that

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 21, 2012)

were killed by

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> were killed by
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



Creepers in Minecraft.

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 21, 2012)

*15% Battery Remaining*



DevStaffAndroid said:


> Creepers in Minecraft.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I killedmy dog


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 21, 2012)

IceCreamSandwich4.0 said:


> I killedmy dog

Click to collapse



, cheating the rules

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 21, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> , cheating the rules
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And also it had no thing to do with story...God may bless your dog and you're a damn killer 

Whatever Let's continue the story...

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheUpsetter (Jun 21, 2012)

So we were at:

were killed by

Creepers in Minecraft,

but that was quite amusing for


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheUpsetter said:


> So we were at:
> 
> were killed by
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Guy who

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## nirvashone (Jun 21, 2012)

Likes chili-cheese dogs

Have you seen my phone?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 21, 2012)

But got nasty

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

And blew up

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## remorema (Jun 21, 2012)

got new tablet 

Tapatalked from my BQ Pascal 2


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually a surface™

Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Actually a surface™
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



used to cut


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Through a diamond

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 21, 2012)

Ring that was

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Ring that was
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Made for Angelina 

:-D Sent From My Rooted,Overclocked,Custom Boot, R800X Using XDA Premium:-D 
       KeanuC®


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 21, 2012)

In a famous

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Quarterback sack attempt




sent from a potatoe


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2012)

thwarted by refrigerator


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 21, 2012)

named " air conditioner"

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

Coming for revenge

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Coming for revenge
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



made by LG


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 21, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> made by LG

Click to collapse



Because they were

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## huggs (Jun 21, 2012)

paranoid schizophrenics with

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 21, 2012)

A disposition towards

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 21, 2012)

raging flesh-eating piranhas.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> raging flesh-eating piranhas.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which killed many

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## fo.manush (Jun 22, 2012)

Who got resurrected 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 22, 2012)

fo.manush said:


> Who got resurrected
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



By an old

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 22, 2012)

fo.manush said:


> Who got resurrected
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



By Lindsay alchoholic-lohan 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jun 22, 2012)

KING gets crowned

Tonight in MIAMI


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 22, 2012)

oscar996 said:


> KING gets crowned
> 
> Tonight in MIAMI

Click to collapse



You know it

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 22, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> You know it
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



You love it


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 22, 2012)

All night long

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 22, 2012)

then you sweat


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

And roll over

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 22, 2012)

in your grave


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Next to zombie-Jesus

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Next to zombie-Jesus
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Whrre the little

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## festafotra (Jun 22, 2012)

hungry worm eats


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Through his brain

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Through his brain
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse




and suddenly says...


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 22, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> and suddenly says...

Click to collapse



I love you 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Then I said.

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## fo.manush (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Through his brain
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



And out his

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Screw you! Then

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Up his...  Car

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Frikid (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Up his...  Car
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



A dog came


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Running away from

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Frikid (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Running away from
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Zombie eating monster


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 22, 2012)

But decided to

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Moussed goatee instead

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Kraken! (Jun 22, 2012)

having lost all


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2012)

The Kraken! said:


> having lost all

Click to collapse



Hope and decided

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2012)

upon a course


----------



## zlewe (Jun 22, 2012)

about the world

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2012)

in eighty days.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 22, 2012)

the world goes


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2012)

on potato fuel


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

But I am

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2012)

not Uncle Sam,


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

My name is..

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 22, 2012)

never to be

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 22, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> never to be
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



Touched by Apple:banghead:
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> never to be

Click to collapse



recognized by individuals


----------



## GamerMYJ (Jun 22, 2012)

I just wanted to stop in, and say hello. Just skip over this post for the story, but I wanted to just post here again, and say that I'm very blown away that this thread has done so well, and has kept going! (I am the OP btw.) Stopped using XDA for about two years, back to stay now, and It, s a nice welcome back even to just flip through this thread  
Thank you beautiful community! Glad I could start up a fun thread for us all  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with XDA Premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 22, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> recognized by individuals

Click to collapse



or crazy cows


----------



## leots (Jun 22, 2012)

that have only


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 23, 2012)

leots said:


> that have only

Click to collapse



Like johnny one-shoe

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 23, 2012)

Cowboy hat and

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Cowboy hat and
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



A Desert Eagle

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## samsgun357 (Jun 23, 2012)

Plastic prop replica

Posse magnet......


----------



## culbul03 (Jun 23, 2012)

she woke up


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

GamerMYJ said:


> I just wanted to stop in, and say hello. Just skip over this post for the story, but I wanted to just post here again, and say that I'm very blown away that this thread has done so well, and has kept going! (I am the OP btw.) Stopped using XDA for about two years, back to stay now, and It, s a nice welcome back even to just flip through this thread
> Thank you beautiful community! Glad I could start up a fun thread for us all
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Not three words 




Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2012)

such a shame


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

That it was

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## leots (Jun 23, 2012)

not just three


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 23, 2012)

But a GSIII!


----------



## matgras (Jun 23, 2012)

In my pocket


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 23, 2012)

that fell off


----------



## festafotra (Jun 23, 2012)

and smashed some


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2012)

potatoes au gratin


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

Which became gold

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 23, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Which became gold
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And crispy like

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

A potato... And

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 23, 2012)

the potato arrived


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

A little squashed 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 23, 2012)

because of the

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 23, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> because of the
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



Obama care package

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Obama care package
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse





Which had a...


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## mr.flatbeat (Jun 23, 2012)

Lagge genuine bone

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 24, 2012)

because he hacked


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 24, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> because he hacked

Click to collapse




a random server...


----------



## galaxys (Jun 24, 2012)

On the planet


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2012)

galaxys said:


> On the planet

Click to collapse



of Zdsfdzuwnazcxya, which


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> of Zdsfdzuwnazcxya, which

Click to collapse



Wasn't a planet 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## fo.manush (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> the world goes

Click to collapse



To war...again

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 24, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Wasn't a planet
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because the air

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## xM Minton Mx (Jun 24, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Because the air
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Was made of

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hydrogen sulphur cyanade


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 24, 2012)

IceCreamSandwich4.0 said:


> Hydrogen sulphur cyanade

Click to collapse



That tastes like

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jun 24, 2012)

Blood from chokeslam

Austin 3:16 said "I just whooped your ass"


----------



## fo.manush (Jun 24, 2012)

MrChaosDesire said:


> Blood from chokeslam
> 
> Austin 3:16 said "I just whooped your ass"

Click to collapse



And made you

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 24, 2012)

a chopped liver

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

With diced kidney 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With diced kidney
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



And jumped to

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 24, 2012)

dodge the bullets

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

failed and died.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

The end

CUT.....

))

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

The dog started


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

No it didn't 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

The dog died.


----------



## huggs (Jun 24, 2012)

Its name was

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2012)

Something similar to

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Something similar to
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Giving some huggs 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

To keep warm

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

smacking the dog


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> smacking the dog

Click to collapse



With his big

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

belt and the


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> belt and the

Click to collapse



firefox browser installed


----------



## Towle (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> firefox browser installed

Click to collapse



Says the clown

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I am


----------



## huggs (Jun 24, 2012)

king of the

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 24, 2012)

Pennywise The Dancing

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

shuffle while drinking


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> shuffle while drinking

Click to collapse



A steel reserve

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2012)

with some men


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

from the sea


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> from the sea

Click to collapse



Who like husam666

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 25, 2012)

Where's my banhammer

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

shadowscreation said:


> Where's my banhammer
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You'll get it

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LuisUrrutia (Jun 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> You'll get it
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



or maybe not


----------



## shadowscreation (Jun 25, 2012)

Right about now

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrong thread dude 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2012)

Indubitably dearest Watson


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Says professor Moriarty

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Archer (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Says professor Moriarty

Click to collapse



who likes lemons


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

And iced tea

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 25, 2012)

*100% Charged*

with cheesy dip:highfive:


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

IceCreamSandwich4.0 said:


> with cheesy dip:highfive:

Click to collapse



On a trip


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

To the tip

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 25, 2012)

To southern america


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

more specifically to


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 25, 2012)

Do bungee jumping

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jun 25, 2012)

with no bungee

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 25, 2012)

And fell to

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 25, 2012)

bungee jump again

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 25, 2012)

to break some

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2012)

bungee jumping records


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

With a rope

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## getserious (Jun 25, 2012)

in a wheelchair


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

On.a mountain 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 25, 2012)

next to a

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

a flying lemon


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> next to a
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dog named Clifford 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## sj1021 (Jun 25, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> a flying lemon

Click to collapse



kicked by sergio ramos


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 25, 2012)

sj1021 said:


> kicked by sergio ramos

Click to collapse



And Messi too


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2012)

scores a goal !!!


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 25, 2012)

But then a

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

wild Snorlax appears


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lets Go Infernape!

Infernape used Flame Blitz!

*just had to do that *


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla Pudding (Jun 25, 2012)

Then died instantly 

Sent from my Galaxy Mini


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 25, 2012)

:'(

You found berries!


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

Snorlax didn't die

he is sleeping. 
(Sorry but one does not simply defeat Snorlax)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2012)

but found Cherry's


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> but found Cherry's

Click to collapse



That were not 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 25, 2012)

Up Snorlax's a**


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

CJJames said:


> Up Snorlax's a**
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But in his 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jun 26, 2012)

Louis V purse

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 26, 2012)

That ate his


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 26, 2012)

CJJames said:


> That ate his
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fraggle stick car

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 26, 2012)

while smoking weed


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jun 26, 2012)

Dowsed in acid

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-N7000. It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 26, 2012)

With a banana 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jun 26, 2012)

in his tailpipe

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499) using XDA App


----------



## Psipherious (Jun 26, 2012)

which got there


----------



## antp121 (Jun 26, 2012)

From an angry

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 26, 2012)

antp121 said:


> From an angry
> 
> Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Motorola phone owner

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

But then Charizard


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 26, 2012)

Lost to magikarp

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

Which used thunderbolt


----------



## Charybdisan (Jun 26, 2012)

to electrocute ash


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

Who used earthquake


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 26, 2012)

to change topic

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 26, 2012)

sj1021 said:


> kicked by sergio ramos

Click to collapse



Not three words

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Not three words
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0

Click to collapse



Follow the rules


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 26, 2012)

And be polite


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jun 26, 2012)

Like a baws


Sent from my iPhone 3GS via Tapatalk


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 26, 2012)

scratch your crotch


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Without getting a

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2012)

pesky razor burn


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2012)

like a potato


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 26, 2012)

That died in

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using XDA


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 26, 2012)

The great war.

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 26, 2012)

fought between vegetables

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

and aliens which


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

Came from the

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2012)

Giga Shadow's influential


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 26, 2012)

in the game


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 26, 2012)

Which I actually

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2012)

considered to be


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

So freaking awesome 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2012)

saw pigs fly


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 27, 2012)

Eating chicken burgers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

At a bar

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 27, 2012)

In las vegas

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2012)

with Johnny Depp


----------



## blackthund3r (Jun 27, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> with Johnny Depp

Click to collapse



Or was it

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (Jun 27, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Or was it
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



John Travolta, we

*YOUR AD HERE*


----------



## xM Minton Mx (Jun 27, 2012)

blackthund3r said:


> Or was it
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It sure was

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## leots (Jun 27, 2012)

a really hot


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 27, 2012)

ice-cream that i

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## LilProphet (Jun 27, 2012)

Ate as sandwich


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Along with a

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 27, 2012)

bag of jellybeans


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 27, 2012)

That can help

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jun 27, 2012)

You eat ducks







Yolo


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 27, 2012)

And chicken burgers 

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 27, 2012)

This story changes

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 27, 2012)

According to diet



Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 27, 2012)

But none of

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 27, 2012)

The jellybeans in

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 27, 2012)

the jar were


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2012)

magical at all


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Until chuck norris

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## WMC77 (Jun 28, 2012)

rubbed his beard


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 28, 2012)

jellybeans turned into

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## huggs (Jun 28, 2012)

magical bean stalks

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499)


----------



## Correlliful (Jun 28, 2012)

Of fluffy doom


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 28, 2012)

That produce enormous

_____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MBQ_ (Jun 28, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> That produce enormous
> 
> _____________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bags of money..

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 28, 2012)

That smelt of





Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jun 28, 2012)

new android version


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 28, 2012)

IceCreamSandwich4.0 said:


> new android version

Click to collapse



Jellybean or KeyLimePie


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Jellybean or KeyLimePie

Click to collapse



The next android 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2012)

piloted the Prometheus,


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 28, 2012)

the amazing Spidermans

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 28, 2012)

Brand new ride


----------



## Correlliful (Jun 28, 2012)

Of fluffy doom


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 29, 2012)

Which was Jumpluff

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 29, 2012)

And spraying nitrous 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## headhuntable (Jun 29, 2012)

in the fantasy


----------



## bennykudos (Jun 29, 2012)

world in which


----------



## MKOROFI (Jun 29, 2012)

Loves chicken burgers



Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 29, 2012)

With crisp Bacon.

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2012)

This random thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

potatoes are high


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2012)

when pigs fly


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

angels deserve to-die


----------



## jontomes (Jun 29, 2012)

question every thing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TrickMagic (Jun 29, 2012)

If you can

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2012)

deep vein thrombosis


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 30, 2012)

Like a moron


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 30, 2012)

With a bunch

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jun 30, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Psipherious (Jun 30, 2012)

rockin' it out


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 30, 2012)

Psipherious said:


> rockin' it out

Click to collapse



To Saint Vitus

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 30, 2012)

This makes (no) sense


----------



## rmcsc (Jun 30, 2012)

You lied, liar. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 30, 2012)

drink some fire

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 30, 2012)

And cool it

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2012)

windows of opportunity


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 30, 2012)

Wind of change


----------



## huggs (Jun 30, 2012)

pennies from heaven


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

That are sent 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## IronAssassin (Jun 30, 2012)

money is evil


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 1, 2012)

but health is


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Poor because of

_____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2012)

Deeeeeep Vein Thrombosis


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 1, 2012)

Caused by bacon

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 1, 2012)

And wild jacks


----------



## WMC77 (Jul 1, 2012)

topped with cheese


----------



## AC DC (Jul 1, 2012)

Due to which


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2012)

i like trains


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 1, 2012)

And trains like me

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jul 1, 2012)

He heard something 

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## festafotra (Jul 1, 2012)

so ingenious that

Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2012)

he decided to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2012)

Move forward and


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2012)

graduate Clown University.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 1, 2012)

Like successful clown


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2012)

he was virgin


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 1, 2012)

and went South

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mjones307 (Jul 1, 2012)

To Nashville Tennesse

HTC vivid


----------



## bthurber (Jul 1, 2012)

With great haste


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 2, 2012)

which makes a


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jul 2, 2012)

Waterfalls flood over

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 2, 2012)

And androids dance

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 2, 2012)

MKOROFI said:


> And androids dance
> 
> Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA

Click to collapse



Is very humorous

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 2, 2012)

To sleep at


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 2, 2012)

The holiday inn

XDA, tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

While eating some

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 2, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> While eating some
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?

Click to collapse



Jelly beans that

Sent from the most bad ass phone ever! My Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

Made me lol

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2012)

Deeeeep Vein Thrombosis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 3, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Deeeeep Vein Thrombosis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Because i was


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jul 3, 2012)

But then Mrs.Jensen

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## shadowskorch (Jul 3, 2012)

Walked in the


----------



## MigTech90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fields of California

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## LilProphet (Jul 3, 2012)

With empty pockets

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Along a big

++_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_++
-Sent from nowhere using Unknown app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2012)

supercalifragilisticexpialigocious duck who


----------



## fearwillkeepus (Jul 3, 2012)

Closed this thread

Sent from this 3D thing


----------



## thelowend (Jul 3, 2012)

Over 2 thousand pages

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fearwillkeepus (Jul 3, 2012)

Keeps notifying me...

Sent from this 3D thing


----------



## anazhd (Jul 3, 2012)

The same old

Sent from my HTC Desire S CoolDroid v5.2 via XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Adam Jensen not


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 3, 2012)

jennfier lopez and


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pitbull in Miami


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 3, 2012)

but i wish


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 3, 2012)

Alan partridge sung

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Dan ..Dan!..... DAN!

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

instead of singing

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 3, 2012)

Never say never

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 3, 2012)

Just say no

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 3, 2012)

to threads that


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 4, 2012)

serve no purpose

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2012)

> all purpose cream

Click to collapse



Nystatin Triamcinolone Acetonide


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 4, 2012)

Listen dat ornot


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 4, 2012)

People,  lets.have.some.creative. Harmony! 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 4, 2012)

Said Mr.storyteller to

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jul 4, 2012)

Take a hike 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 4, 2012)

so he can


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 4, 2012)

quit wasting time


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2012)

find a job


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 4, 2012)

Be less bitter



Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 4, 2012)

Questions : why do saps post on threads they don't like?  Is it because Mommy didn't give someone enough attention?  So they are like kids chucking they're toys out of their cots?  Too much time? Maybe they should 'get a job'? Grow some i.q? Get a real life?  

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2012)

MKOROFI said:


> Questions : why do saps post on threads they don't like?  Is it because Mommy didn't give someone enough attention?  So they are like kids chucking they're toys out of their cots?  Too much time? Maybe they should 'get a job'? Grow some i.q? Get a real life?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



May want to lead by example mate and show us how to get a life...what say you? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 4, 2012)

I hate you


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 4, 2012)

I love you

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jul 4, 2012)

Said my girlfriend 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 5, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Said my girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While we were

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

strolling across the


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 5, 2012)

On my XDA 

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

dance room floor


----------



## chbea (Jul 5, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> dance room floor

Click to collapse



to the street


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 5, 2012)

In a potatosuit

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 5, 2012)

In response to Mtm:
Gladly! 

Lesson one on 'getting a life'  : 
Dont post on a thread you dont like. 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2012)

MKOROFI said:


> In response to Mtm:
> Gladly!
> 
> Lesson one on 'getting a life'  :
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooooo Eeeeeeet then!! 
(I followed teh rules also  )

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 5, 2012)

Love this thread! 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

better off dead


----------



## BATTLEFIELD3 (Jul 5, 2012)

cause i'm handsome


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

you so fugly


----------



## don2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

the men in..... . ... ....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BATTLEFIELD3 (Jul 5, 2012)

better than you


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

BATTLEFIELD3 said:


> better than you

Click to collapse



At battlefield 3 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 5, 2012)

Are sitting under

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jul 5, 2012)

A rock hiding

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

under the sea


----------



## Thomas vdb (Jul 5, 2012)

It's really scarry

sent from my toaster ...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

except a little


----------



## captain67 (Jul 6, 2012)

sad and dull

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 6, 2012)

captain67 said:


> sad and dull
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



Like Octomom's new

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## latenight (Jul 6, 2012)

train derailment imminent


----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 6, 2012)

Danger will Robinson

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

yous gonna die


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 6, 2012)

said the bird


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2012)

cheeze is lord


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2012)

melted oozing goodness


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 7, 2012)

which i always


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 7, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> which i always

Click to collapse



Eat with wings

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 7, 2012)

And the beaks


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jul 7, 2012)

Which uses Flamethrower XD

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

melt the cheeze


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> melt the cheeze

Click to collapse



on the burgers


----------



## newdevo (Jul 7, 2012)

but don't forget


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

melt the cheeze


----------



## newdevo (Jul 7, 2012)

on top of


----------



## MKOROFI (Jul 7, 2012)

My chicken burger

Peace to all.  Always.  Thank you XDA


----------



## newdevo (Jul 7, 2012)

that i just


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 7, 2012)

Accidentally the plate


----------



## Android311 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fell off the 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

lol im tag


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

with shotgun mouthwash


----------



## thelowend (Jul 8, 2012)

Titttatas goowad fafs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

hashtags moogle boogle


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2012)

Zambisco farfs Mang


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

truf miggle shmeegle


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 8, 2012)

said a baby

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## pwnedu46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Because it was

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2012)

Divine Shadow's will


----------



## sj1021 (Jul 8, 2012)

Suddenly, an alien

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

sj1021 said:


> Suddenly, *a* alien
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*an


goes grammar nazi


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

goes grammar nazi?
or Grammar Nazi goes?

global lexical repertoire


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 8, 2012)

I <3 Adolf Hitler


----------



## qazishehryar (Jul 8, 2012)

Hitler is funny


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

just like cats


----------



## sj1021 (Jul 8, 2012)

Who eat rats

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 8, 2012)

that smells like...


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

XDA off topic

--------------------
Sent from the Wildwood, NJ and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2012)

the raven, nevermore...............


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

who likes pies


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2012)

tells no lies


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 9, 2012)

And TheRomMistress eats 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Mao04 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 9, 2012)

Suddenly goes a


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrapping. As if....

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's the end.


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 9, 2012)

Of the beginning 

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## sj1021 (Jul 9, 2012)

which happens when


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 9, 2012)

You buy (a) hen


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh stop, Ben!


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see what


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 9, 2012)

U did der


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

oh dolan pls


----------



## irot3k (Jul 9, 2012)

where iz gooby?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2012)

the love you


----------



## kevin2516 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gave to dolan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2012)

scrumple dumple mumple


----------



## Noharmtrying (Jul 9, 2012)

I am drunk

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2012)

like weezle deezle


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 9, 2012)

One does not


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 9, 2012)

just simply go


----------



## htccraze (Jul 9, 2012)

Off the wagon

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 9, 2012)

and start to


----------



## werked (Jul 9, 2012)

Bust some balls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

simply because they


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 10, 2012)

Are pie and 

Lolol 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## 小刀，之一把 (Jul 10, 2012)

new girlfriend's father


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2012)

no story told


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 10, 2012)

aliens are sold 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## festafotra (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been told


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 10, 2012)

That turtles eat

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Five grain wheat


----------



## werked (Jul 10, 2012)

With stinky feet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 10, 2012)

and no teeth

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 10, 2012)

An apple tree

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 10, 2012)

planted by the


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> planted by the

Click to collapse



CIA to catch


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 10, 2012)

A walking bread

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## gixx0r (Jul 10, 2012)

that got toasted


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 11, 2012)

by the flame


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2012)

from cow gas


----------



## Andromedarius (Jul 11, 2012)

never thought it


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 11, 2012)

would burn me

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 11, 2012)

While cooking a

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 11, 2012)

kangaroo in its


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 11, 2012)

Ass which has


----------



## Anjoid (Jul 11, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> Ass which has

Click to collapse



big, long, furry


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> Ass which has

Click to collapse



Please keep it clean or this thread will get locked again.


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

Anjoid said:


> big, long, furry

Click to collapse



Arms on its


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 11, 2012)

are so damn


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 11, 2012)

smelly that i


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 11, 2012)

passed out quickly

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 11, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> passed out quickly
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA

Click to collapse



Then fell on 

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 11, 2012)

top of the


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 11, 2012)

most smoking hot

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 12, 2012)

Girl in town

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2012)

romanced by Clown


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 12, 2012)

and a red

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## htccraze (Jul 12, 2012)

nose with green


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 12, 2012)

htccraze said:


> nose with green

Click to collapse



Tentacles bigger than

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 12, 2012)

my post gap

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 12, 2012)

but still she


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 12, 2012)

Hugged me tight


----------



## Arkador (Jul 12, 2012)

and kissed my


----------



## shadowxaero (Jul 12, 2012)

HTC Evo lte


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 12, 2012)

which is a


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

insanely mid-ranged phone

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 12, 2012)

. For that price,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> . For that price,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would get

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 12, 2012)

an american Drone

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

Instead of this

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 12, 2012)

a pretty girl


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

Came through me

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 12, 2012)

and ask me


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> and ask me

Click to collapse



"Hello there sir"

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (Jul 12, 2012)

"I'm At Peace"


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 12, 2012)

With the world


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 12, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> With the world

Click to collapse



But not with

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> But not with
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



MTM, who is


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 12, 2012)

person of interest


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

For the murder


----------



## bdpyo (Jul 12, 2012)

Of Jesus Christ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2012)

orchestrated the heist


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 12, 2012)

of golden monkeys

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Prancing around naked


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 12, 2012)

through the streets 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 12, 2012)

That was thrown

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 12, 2012)

At the pope

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 12, 2012)

As he was

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

Getting out of


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 12, 2012)

The awkward situation

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 12, 2012)

With Rosie O'Donnell

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 12, 2012)

He had with

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Kizzurp (Jul 13, 2012)

himself a rubber


----------



## xchasa (Jul 13, 2012)

Blow up doll?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 13, 2012)

That he took

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jul 13, 2012)

You dirty boy


Sent from the hatred of all; iPhone 3GS, via Tapatalk


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sniffing her panties


----------



## thelowend (Jul 13, 2012)

Dafuq you say?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leo321 (Jul 13, 2012)

SNIFFING HER PANTIES!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Dirty little boy


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 13, 2012)

Rolled in mud


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Singing Adele's songs

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## captain67 (Jul 13, 2012)

Stealing our thongs

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

For their happiness


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 13, 2012)

Once and forall.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

But sadly their


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 13, 2012)

Sycophantic inner desires

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2012)

never quenched, yet


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Therefore , I had

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 13, 2012)

A red chinchilla

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Which was armored

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jul 13, 2012)

My epic touch

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

As Google itself

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Was seduced by


----------



## neo.ank (Jul 13, 2012)

the dark side


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 13, 2012)

of her shadow

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

and a girl


----------



## MemoryController (Jul 13, 2012)

With her cup

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

went ahead to


----------



## trell959 (Jul 13, 2012)

The huge palace 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

where cute puppies


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

clearly resembled of


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 13, 2012)

That was made

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

insanely finetuned audio


----------



## Keion (Jul 13, 2012)

Which exploded inasmuch

Sent from my 3d porn machine.


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

as four tons


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Seemingly fart like


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 13, 2012)

Umm three words.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 13, 2012)

One two three

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

Indrid Cole said:


> One two three
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah i corrected it but i had to wait 5 minutes to save changes due to i am newbie^^

sorry



the devil in


----------



## Rone1986 (Jul 13, 2012)

A blue dress

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 13, 2012)

With a hand

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

On his lover

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## htccraze (Jul 13, 2012)

Holding on so 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## NHSufi (Jul 13, 2012)

tightly that it...


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 13, 2012)

NHSufi said:


> tightly that it...

Click to collapse



Spontaneously combusted onto 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 13, 2012)

Many pink unicorns

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## bjunky (Jul 13, 2012)

which were all..


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2012)

not story related *.*


----------



## bjunky (Jul 13, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> not story related *.*

Click to collapse



buzzkill


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 13, 2012)

Eating horse refuse


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 13, 2012)

To look at

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

his mother's hat


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats on a

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## casioman1 (Jul 13, 2012)

(an) old mare's head


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

on which someone


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2012)

bjunky said:


> buzzkill

Click to collapse



not three words



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post* 3 words to continue the story!*
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

this is going


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jul 13, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> this is going

Click to collapse



to be continued 

Edward Cullen


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Right about now


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 13, 2012)

After I have

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## galaxys (Jul 13, 2012)

Caught a huge


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

something, up you


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Ass it went


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

Throug the big

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Throug the big
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dark wide hole

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryan05 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dark black hole

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## a704e (Jul 14, 2012)

Which eats cats 

One X to rule them all.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

a704e said:


> Which eats cats
> 
> One X to rule them all.

Click to collapse



To breakfast every

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> To breakfast every
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



....year. But Android...

Sent from my Epic Touch(GSII)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> ....year. But Android...
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch(GSII)

Click to collapse



Is so epic

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jul 14, 2012)

On her curvey


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

galaxys said:


> On her curvey

Click to collapse



Racing track that

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

The cute kitteh


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> The cute kitteh

Click to collapse



Raced with his

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 14, 2012)

Paws tied up

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## Rone1986 (Jul 14, 2012)

It was awkward

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## benthe1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rone1986 said:


> It was awkward
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



To hop along

Sent from my Epic Touch(GSII)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

When his underwear


----------



## gagdude (Jul 14, 2012)

Fell off the

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 14, 2012)

Davenport in the


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 14, 2012)

Sea of hippos

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

cat doesn't approve


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> cat doesn't approve

Click to collapse



Of this thread


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2012)

because a dog


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

Ate his catnip

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Ate his catnip
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And went crazy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Like a mofo


----------



## Keion (Jul 14, 2012)

4chan is best

Sent from my 3d porn machine.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

For 3d p0rn


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

and other hentai


----------



## Rone1986 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not scone recipes

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

but maria ozawa


----------



## mykole (Jul 14, 2012)

Did I brick?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 14, 2012)

My old cat

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

It's going haywire

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 14, 2012)

Hes going to

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Transform into a

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## -RDR- (Jul 14, 2012)

pikachu who used


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

drugs and pork


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Eaten in order.


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 14, 2012)

With a bit

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

of hot sauce


----------



## monakh (Jul 14, 2012)

Poured on her


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

monakh said:


> Poured on her

Click to collapse



Plate and then

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

she ate it.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 14, 2012)

I made it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

to the store,


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

and ate poop


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 14, 2012)

That looked like

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

a rotten Apple.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

And cydia worms


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

with jellybeans topped


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 14, 2012)

Probably on s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Probably on s2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which isn't rooted 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 14, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Which isn't rooted
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




but still great...


----------



## bjunky (Jul 14, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> but still great...

Click to collapse



at being a...


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

good iphone killer.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2012)

but i love


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> but i love

Click to collapse



How apple fanboys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

pies thats pie-flavored


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2012)

with a hint


----------



## benchapman (Jul 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> using his new

Click to collapse



twelve speed bike


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

of cinnamon ketchup


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 14, 2012)

And a bag

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

From which he 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

likes pies beatch


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

He took out

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

a big meaty


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2012)

stick of beef


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

to lure out


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> to lure out

Click to collapse



The jail bait 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

with which he


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> with which he

Click to collapse



Than experimented on 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

The phone with

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

a huge jellybean


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rom That I

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Rom That I
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cooked with Linux 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Cooked with Linux
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In Virtualbox. In

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> In Virtualbox. In
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



A relaxed atmosphere 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> A relaxed atmosphere
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I found out

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

that you suck.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jul 14, 2012)

All the while 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> All the while
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drive the car

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Drive the car
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drink some vodka 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Drink some vodka
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While driving is

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> While driving is
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



What eminem said

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> What eminem said
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is awesome and

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2012)

also a lie


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> also a lie

Click to collapse



But I sent

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## nirajpant7 (Jul 15, 2012)

[/COLOR]





DevStaffAndroid said:


> But I sent
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Him a text...


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 15, 2012)

With a very

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 15, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> With a very
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tiny thing that

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 15, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Tiny thing that
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



He found amusing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 15, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> He found amusing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To play with

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

i love poop


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i love poop

Click to collapse



which is disgusting


----------



## HarlanPepper0010 (Jul 15, 2012)

I love lamp

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

supercalifragilisticexpialigociously said  beagle


----------



## moneyover (Jul 15, 2012)

Big ass words 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 15, 2012)

Which were supercalifragilisticexpialidicious

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis 

Lopadotemachoselachogaleo‐kranioleipsanodrimhypo‐trimmatosilphioparaomelito‐katakechymenokichlepi‐kossyphophattoperister‐alektryonoptekephalliokigklo‐peleiolagoiosiraiobaphetragano‐pterygon 

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

a oversized duck


----------



## Soap (Jul 15, 2012)

Uses small words


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

like a duck


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> like a duck

Click to collapse



On a duck


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

veeman kills ducks 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> veeman kills ducks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



With a duck


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

lives in duckhouse


----------



## Rone1986 (Jul 15, 2012)

Duck duck goose

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2012)

glazed orange duck


----------



## werked (Jul 15, 2012)

Walk lika duck

Sent str8 from my half eaten Banilla Ice Cream Samich


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2012)

why a duck


----------



## jt.one (Jul 15, 2012)

because ducks are


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

duckily ducking ducks


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2012)

ducked detuned pitch-shifting


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

that duckcify duckingly


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2012)

sizzling succulent duckling


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> That is gross
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



which contradicts statements


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

like ducks ducklingdoo


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 15, 2012)

duck duck duckaroo


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

ducker ducking doo


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 15, 2012)

do dew duo


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Doing a dear


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 15, 2012)

Which hurt my


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> Which hurt my

Click to collapse



Friendly duck's feelings


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 15, 2012)

I barbequed it,


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 15, 2012)

With some sauce

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

ducker duckashingly duckkerpoo


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 15, 2012)

And Subway too

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't forget Wendy's

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Wendy is hot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



Like a duck


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

Quack like one.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Quack like one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because ducks are


----------



## Theonew (Jul 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because ducks are

Click to collapse



birds that "quack"


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 15, 2012)

I shoot ducks

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

falcon_z said:


> I shoot ducks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why do you?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Why do you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No I don't.


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> No I don't.

Click to collapse



Lies on XDA 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Lies on XDA
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are like ducks


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

You duck killers

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## falcon_z (Jul 15, 2012)

The dead ducks

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jul 15, 2012)

are not mighty

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499)


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> are not mighty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499)

Click to collapse



Like living ducks


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 15, 2012)

Are dead too


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Are dead too

Click to collapse



1 still alive.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 15, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> 1 still alive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So I ate 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> So I ate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The duck with


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> The duck with

Click to collapse



Duck dinner tonight 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

should've had foie gras


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2012)

Qaddafi's female bodyguards


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 15, 2012)

From the east

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 15, 2012)

with some caviar



063_XOBX said:


> should've had foie gras

Click to collapse



Three words 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> with some caviar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



foie gras is one word.


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 15, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> From the east
> 
> _Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_

Click to collapse



Came in peace 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gone in destruction 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 16, 2012)

With guns blazing


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 16, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> With guns blazing

Click to collapse



Like mad Nazis 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2012)

commanded by Hussein


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 16, 2012)

Whose your daddy






Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theonew (Jul 16, 2012)

which you pwned


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Theonew said:


> which you pwned

Click to collapse



With a duck


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 16, 2012)

That has rabies

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jul 16, 2012)

and its babies


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2012)

huggs said:


> and its babies

Click to collapse



ride in Mercedes


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Blazing that chronic

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Blazing that chronic
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Using a zong 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

so they can

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 16, 2012)

Wear lovely thongs

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Soap (Jul 16, 2012)

It got weird

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> It got weird
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse





that's what she ....


----------



## FIO__93 (Jul 16, 2012)

jt.one said:


> that's what she ....

Click to collapse



didn't expect from..


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

FIO__93 said:


> didn't expect from..

Click to collapse



The evil ducks


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 16, 2012)

and that's why


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Yo momma said

First come smiles.Then come lies.Last is gunfire.


----------



## sdojoin (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Yo momma said
> 
> First come smiles.Then come lies.Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



U're so fat


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

end of story.


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 16, 2012)

The end...NOT! 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 16, 2012)

Y U No

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tell the future

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

Using tea leaves

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rain987 (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Using tea leaves

Click to collapse



with chopsticks and


----------



## werked (Jul 16, 2012)

Big jar kimchi

Sent str8 from my half eaten Banilla Ice Cream Samich


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

kimchi made from...


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 17, 2012)

Livers of ducks 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2012)

in duck soup


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

Surrounded by fat

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Dolan Duck (Jul 17, 2012)

Rats in mats


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 17, 2012)

while ducks go


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 17, 2012)

Fapping teh kittehs


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 17, 2012)

with their meaty


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 17, 2012)

Fatty duck wings

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweet and sour


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

sour and sweet


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 18, 2012)

Sauce from home

-Sent from my Blu Kuban themed Tapatalk like a Boss


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 18, 2012)

Made during saturdays

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## poww10s (Jul 18, 2012)

whilst sitting on


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 18, 2012)

A purple rhubarb 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 18, 2012)

and petting ducks.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2012)

oh mighty duck


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> oh mighty duck

Click to collapse



Of Evergreen Terrace 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 18, 2012)

Riding bloody bicycles 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 18, 2012)

With fat bottomed

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 18, 2012)

Killer queen girls

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 18, 2012)

Singing bohemian rhapsody 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 18, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Singing bohemian rhapsody
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA

Click to collapse



finally broke free

Sent from my asus_laptop using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 18, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> finally broke free
> 
> Sent from my asus_laptop using xda premium

Click to collapse



to kill again


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

That devious mufasa


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 18, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> That devious mufasa

Click to collapse




By Mutilating him


----------



## Archer (Jul 18, 2012)

Momma, I just


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

Wanna sniff some


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

Dirty socks then

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 18, 2012)

htccraze will be


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> htccraze will be

Click to collapse



Eaten by ducks


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Go squeeze yourself 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmytrop (Jul 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Eaten by ducks

Click to collapse



then they will


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

**** out htc

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 18, 2012)

and they're ducks.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> and they're ducks.

Click to collapse



The Duck Farted

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sj1021 (Jul 18, 2012)

Silently, but violently

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 18, 2012)

And all the 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2012)

Pâté went splat !!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 18, 2012)

on his clothes


----------



## TheCelsian (Jul 18, 2012)

So freakin big


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

It left a

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Duck on the


----------



## don2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

broken door of

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Jul 19, 2012)

don2012 said:


> broken door of
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Teribithia and beyond


Sent from the hatred of all; iPhone 3GS, via Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 19, 2012)

slayed the open


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 19, 2012)

Faced pink walrus 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 19, 2012)

ripped ur face


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> ripped ur face

Click to collapse



With a duck


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jul 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> With a duck

Click to collapse



Ate an apple

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2012)

drank a Snapple


----------



## fp99 (Jul 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> drank a Snapple

Click to collapse



Looked under cap

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

And it said


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2012)

have a cow


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> have a cow

Click to collapse



and a duck


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 19, 2012)

Quacked and mooed

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 19, 2012)

what's with this? :laugh: (not part of the story, but this is getting so damn funny LOL)


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Big fat head

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 19, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> Big fat head
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse




rolling on floor


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 19, 2012)

with the ducks

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 19, 2012)

crapping on you


----------



## ludeawakening (Jul 19, 2012)

Stinky mallard poo 

sent from... I'm not really sure. My Dinc has been Abducted!


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice flowery smell


----------



## don2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> nice flowery smell

Click to collapse



turned to crap

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

From which diamonds

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 19, 2012)

Turned into piles 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## huggs (Jul 19, 2012)

of counterfeit money


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2012)

three dollar bills


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> three dollar bills

Click to collapse



with ducks on

Sent from my Acer D255 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

my dinner plate


----------



## don2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

jumped into the

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 19, 2012)

fiery lake. Something

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## mykole (Jul 19, 2012)

Crawled up my 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

Exhaust pipe and 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 19, 2012)

sniffed my fermicelli

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

That's my girl


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 19, 2012)

Kiss my arse
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

No thank you


----------



## lreyes (Jul 20, 2012)

Really off topic

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Really off topic
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Said the duck


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Said the duck

Click to collapse



right before he


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 20, 2012)

Jumped off the

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2012)

frying pans edge


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Old man look

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2012)

look old man


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 20, 2012)

And he ate

Sent from my Full AOSP on a100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 20, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And he ate
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on a100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



And ate him

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2012)

as do Wraith


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 20, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> as do Wraith

Click to collapse



do as Wraith


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 20, 2012)

He said "son,

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaggy little hick


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

cocky lil prick


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 20, 2012)

Stop being inappropriate.

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 20, 2012)

Posts were removed.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Keep it clean.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 20, 2012)

All hail Vanessaem!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

now kill him


----------



## jbsyst (Jul 20, 2012)

quickly before the

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

pies get here


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 20, 2012)

Lock from vanessaem

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 21, 2012)

Locks the thread

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

Hate to disappoint


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 21, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Hate to disappoint

Click to collapse



The weird ones

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

frammble stuple murple


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Epic. (Jul 21, 2012)

But iphone sucks

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

FallenSuisydal said:


> But iphone sucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



like a hoover


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

Sucking up money

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 21, 2012)

that i worked


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 21, 2012)

moderating the site


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

with da ban-hammah


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2012)

like a boss


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 21, 2012)

and with MTM


----------



## mikef (Jul 21, 2012)

But not CTM

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dark_knight35 (Jul 21, 2012)

for years now.


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2012)

dark_knight35 said:


> for years now.

Click to collapse



Because the ducks


----------



## sj1021 (Jul 21, 2012)

Are a disgrace

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

To the midgets

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2012)

wrestling in mud


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Jul 21, 2012)

With sexy girls

Sent from my U8500 using xda premium


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jul 21, 2012)

For the horde!


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 21, 2012)

sgs2.e4gt said:


> For the horde!

Click to collapse



Of miami zombies

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Epic. (Jul 22, 2012)

And with Mafia 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Kflan22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ties in NEWYORK

This Public Service Announcement brought to you by a pimped out At&t gNote rocking *The Collectives* AOCP CP1...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 22, 2012)

where it is


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

run by ponies


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 22, 2012)

Who like to

Sent from my Full AOSP on a100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 22, 2012)

Play their cards

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2012)

at the track


----------



## htccraze (Jul 22, 2012)

Wearing cement shoes

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Near pier's end

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

tags are mispelled


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 22, 2012)

because ponies suck

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

but not really


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 22, 2012)

But yes really

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

nah ahh really


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 22, 2012)

Shake my head

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## Kflan22 (Jul 22, 2012)

While throwing cake

Sent from my *The Collective* AOCP GNOTE... because iPhones are for vaginas


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 22, 2012)

Up side down.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steveatcfs (Jul 22, 2012)

You will fart 

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 22, 2012)

out jelly beans


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2012)

suspension of disbelief


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 23, 2012)

^not in context


----------



## racik198 (Jul 23, 2012)

But the tree


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

WILL take revenge

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2012)

of the nerds


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

On the dorks


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2012)

who permanently disgrace


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

their ancestor's spirits


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Which were consumating


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

the royal gas


----------



## Elloco305 (Jul 23, 2012)

Giant amounts of

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NastyNasdaq (Jul 23, 2012)

Hell´s fury rained


----------



## prime_225 (Jul 23, 2012)

Unroyal gas...


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Unroyal gas...

Click to collapse



YOU CHEATED!!! BOYCOTT!!!! THIS IS ONLY 2 WORDS!!!! :laugh: lol


of grateful amounts


----------



## Indrid Cole (Jul 23, 2012)

What was that??

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 23, 2012)

XDA Slave with


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 23, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> XDA Slave with

Click to collapse



Very pointy shoes

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

That eat Samsungs

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> That eat HTC's
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Why would you?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Why would you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Edited it to Samsung's  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Edited it to Samsung's
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Four words though.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Four words though.

Click to collapse



quoted for truth


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

It doesn't matter

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> It doesn't matter
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that i'm fat


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2012)

a fat cat


----------



## don2012 (Jul 23, 2012)

ATE ATNT S3

send from behind you!


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 23, 2012)

don2012 said:


> ATE ATNT S3
> 
> send from behind you!

Click to collapse



Then mocked Verizon

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 23, 2012)

because of the


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

Meatballs it ate

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 23, 2012)

were too spicy


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Meatballs it ate
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



With spaghetti sauce :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> With spaghetti sauce :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Drink Guinness beer:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 23, 2012)

but i prefer


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

To buy HTCs

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 23, 2012)

Most crappy htc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Most crappy htc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



'most crappy HTC' competitor is Nexus

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sanadrate (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> 'most crappy HTC' competitor is Nexus
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC is superior 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

Debel said:


> HTC is superior
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cuz its.the best 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KingGunna (Jul 23, 2012)

simply the best.


----------



## mikef (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Cuz its.the best
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



THREE Word Story


----------



## racik198 (Jul 24, 2012)

About fat horse


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 24, 2012)

that tried to

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2012)

ride the bull


----------



## scull2011 (Jul 24, 2012)

And your mum

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

asked is it


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 24, 2012)

The most handsome


----------



## TFDRA (Jul 24, 2012)

And sexy pizza

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## niknDE (Jul 24, 2012)

ever worked for

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 24, 2012)

was a myth


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 24, 2012)

That confused my

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

Football manufacturer because

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Zedd247 (Jul 24, 2012)

His phone died

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 24, 2012)

with a smile


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

On its Tegraprocessor

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 24, 2012)

With 4GB RAM


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

And 1080P Screen,

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 24, 2012)

with 64GB SSD


----------



## racik198 (Jul 24, 2012)

and 41Mpx Camera


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 24, 2012)

And Android beam™

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> And Android beam™
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And a duck


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Garners more strength

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 24, 2012)

so he can


----------



## lreyes (Jul 24, 2012)

O ee o

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## lreyes (Jul 24, 2012)

O o ah

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like sex


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 24, 2012)

With an old

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> With an old
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Samsung thatwas awesome

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jul 24, 2012)

When aliens destroyed


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 24, 2012)

Everything we all

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## lreyes (Jul 25, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Everything we all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Knew but what...

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

ADHD subject change


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 25, 2012)

That hated cows

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2012)

that's sheer stupidity


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 25, 2012)

One two three

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2012)

what are we


----------



## rmcsc (Jul 25, 2012)

Is a lie. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phantisy (Jul 25, 2012)

1, 2, 3


----------



## lreyes (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> ADHD subject change

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 25, 2012)

Phantisy said:


> 1, 2, 3

Click to collapse



go motha ****a!!!!!!!


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> go motha ****a!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Bad language sir 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not acceptable at

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 25, 2012)

the house of


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 25, 2012)

Xda developer users 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 25, 2012)

Who are drinking

Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus


----------



## fp99 (Jul 26, 2012)

roccatkone said:


> some kind of

Click to collapse



Anti-root medicine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

fp99 said:


> Anti-root medicine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Making them puke

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2012)

like a duke


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 26, 2012)

in a suit

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## racik198 (Jul 26, 2012)

From Chuck Norris


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 26, 2012)

And Bruce lee

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sora3004 (Jul 26, 2012)

To Jackie Chan

Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2012)

The Karate man


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 26, 2012)

Beats chuck noirrs 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 26, 2012)

and Fernando Torres 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## matgras (Jul 26, 2012)

Beating chuck again

HAAAAAAX!!!


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 26, 2012)

matgras said:


> Beating chuck again
> 
> HAAAAAAX!!!

Click to collapse



By using epic

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rain987 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Beating chuck again
> By using epic

Click to collapse



and he died!


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

rain987 said:


> and he died!

Click to collapse



Noooo freaking way

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redgrass83 (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Noooo freaking way
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



this thread lives

Sent from a kick ass 100% supercharged jellybean fueled Canadian Atrix.......


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> this thread lives
> 
> Sent from a kick ass 100% supercharged jellybean fueled Canadian Atrix.......

Click to collapse



Because am here 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2012)

have a beer :victory:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> have a beer :victory:

Click to collapse



Is it Guinness

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2012)

most certainly sir


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> most certainly sir

Click to collapse



Thank you sir..:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Thank you sir..:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're welcome sir :beer:


----------



## lreyes (Jul 27, 2012)

I mistakenly slipped 

sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

When I stepped


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 27, 2012)

Out my car 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Out my car
> 
> - Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Are you serious

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 27, 2012)

asked the wife


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> asked the wife

Click to collapse



No way man.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Jul 27, 2012)

to watch Olympic

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.4 on nAa ICS 04 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 27, 2012)

zlewe said:


> to watch Olympic
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse



Opening ceremony on

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 27, 2012)

the holodeck of

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2012)

Starship Enterprise's lounge


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

but 3d holopr0n


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 27, 2012)

Please be appropriate

Sent from my Evo 4G, leader of Team EVOlution.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Please be appropriate
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, leader of Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



When on xda

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justice™ (Jul 27, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> When on xda
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or the hounds...

Sent from my XT615 using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Or the hounds...
> 
> Sent from my XT615 using xda premium

Click to collapse



With no teeth

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 27, 2012)

are gonna die.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 27, 2012)

In a fire 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> In a fire
> 
> - Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Full of McDonald 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

new tasty McSoylent


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 28, 2012)

> new tasty McSoylent

Click to collapse



Like my fart

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jul 28, 2012)

Inside your tent


----------



## iKoolkid (Jul 28, 2012)

Which smells bad

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 28, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Which smells bad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To the bone

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> To the bone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Buhnah nuh nah! 

This is my signature.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2012)

han hun hanhuB ¡


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 28, 2012)

In other news,


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewits


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Jennifer Love Hewits
> 
> 
> Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.

Click to collapse



has really big


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> has really big

Click to collapse



Self esteem issues

This is my signature.


----------



## bmg1001 (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Self esteem issues
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



that seem too..


----------



## flammingcamel (Jul 28, 2012)

Poo colored flowers

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 28, 2012)

flammingcamel said:


> Poo colored flowers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse




That bleed purple 
Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> That bleed purple
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rivers of chocolate 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 28, 2012)

Overflowed with bunnies

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## lreyes (Jul 28, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Overflowed with bunnies
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA

Click to collapse



And green magical..

sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2012)

Leprechauns smoking cigars


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2012)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse




To be, or...........................


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 28, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Leprechauns smoking cigars

Click to collapse



that function as


----------



## htccraze (Jul 28, 2012)

chocolaty tornado high-divers


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 28, 2012)

htccraze said:


> chocolaty tornado high-divers

Click to collapse



Diving in vagisil

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

and trippin  bawls.


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> and trippin  bawls.

Click to collapse



Off every wall

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 29, 2012)

begging for mercy...


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> begging for mercy...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No more mercy 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 29, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> No more mercy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now their thirsty

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## nirajpant7 (Jul 29, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Now their thirsty
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lips yearn for


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate you

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2012)

nirajpant7 said:


> Lips yearn for

Click to collapse



an ice cold


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Kiss from cow


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

Senior Moo-derator Juice


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Senior Moo-derator Juice

Click to collapse



now thats funny :laugh:


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> now thats funny :laugh:

Click to collapse



I've been waiting :laugh:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I've been waiting :laugh:

Click to collapse



For what exactly 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2012)

indeed, quite factly


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

The Laughing Cow!


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> The Laughing Cow!

Click to collapse



Farted too loud

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2012)

supplying methane gas


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> supplying methane gas

Click to collapse



lethal if inhaled

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jul 29, 2012)

But applied topically...

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2012)

produces a harmonious


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> produces a harmonious

Click to collapse



Cacophony that's unwelcomed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2012)

ach du liebe !!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

what was that?


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 30, 2012)

he asked vaguely


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2012)

as vegetation fermented


----------



## rain987 (Jul 30, 2012)

> he asked vaguely

Click to collapse



as he was confused to where this story is leading as it stop making sense in page 2. So he went back to sleep.


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 30, 2012)

End of Story...


Why don't we start another thread like this. The one that makes sense.


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesomesauce.

Anyone care to copy and paste from the 25,000+ posts to make this story all in one?


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jul 30, 2012)

rain987 said:


> as he was confused to where this story is leading as it stop making sense in page 2. So he went back to sleep.

Click to collapse











just curious™ said:


> End of Story...
> 
> 
> Why don't we start another thread like this. The one that makes sense.

Click to collapse











bzmotoninja83 said:


> Awesomesauce.
> 
> Anyone care to copy and paste from the 25,000+ posts to make this story all in one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's this crap?

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 30, 2012)

This some bullshit

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 30, 2012)

You blasphemers! Infidels!

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## blackthund3r (Jul 30, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> You blasphemers! Infidels!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



............am I bovvered?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2012)

you have arrived


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> you have arrived

Click to collapse



At duck world


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 30, 2012)

Where duck sauce


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ain't duck "SAUCE"


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 30, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Ain't duck "SAUCE"
> 
> 
> Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.

Click to collapse



Its soy sauce 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Its soy sauce
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But with ducks


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2012)

swimming in beer


----------



## iok1 (Jul 30, 2012)

In a giant

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 30, 2012)

the land called


----------



## Josvaz (Jul 30, 2012)

Honorificabilitudinitatibus of Antidisestablishmentarianism 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using xda premium


----------



## monose1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Where he jumped a

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 31, 2012)

four word post

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 31, 2012)

then the elephant


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 31, 2012)

Went by slow

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 31, 2012)

down the whitehouse


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 31, 2012)

Me hungy now!!

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2012)

have a cow


----------



## mikef (Jul 31, 2012)

or don't, man


----------



## CyaN1de (Jul 31, 2012)

Whatever you feel

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Jul 31, 2012)

Do not ever


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 31, 2012)

jhonybravo4u said:


> Do not ever

Click to collapse



Fking give up

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 31, 2012)

With driving fast 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2012)

and furious, in


----------



## Stefa. (Jul 31, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> and furious, in

Click to collapse



our big city


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 31, 2012)

located in bathroom


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 31, 2012)

with a rat

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Stefa. (Jul 31, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> with a rat
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



followed by cats


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 31, 2012)

In the dark 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 31, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> In the dark
> 
> -Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Where bats fly

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2012)

using animal echolocation


----------



## mikef (Aug 1, 2012)

Eating nasty mosquitos

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Droid Kraz (Aug 1, 2012)

That suck blood

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 1, 2012)

From us humans


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 1, 2012)

and also some


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

blood from ducks


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 1, 2012)

and taste like


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Aug 1, 2012)

Butt.... er...... cakes.


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## Dr. Orange (Aug 1, 2012)

Burnt pizza with

Edit: too late


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Aug 1, 2012)

Huge fireball emitting


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 1, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Huge fireball emitting
> 
> 
> Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.

Click to collapse



Old Man Juices

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

Which has something

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2012)

over the rainbow


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

A wise duck


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 1, 2012)

Got eaten by

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## F•R•I•E•N•D•S (Aug 1, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Got eaten by
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The Tianchi Monster


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2012)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 1, 2012)

Had babies in

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Had babies in
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A duck shaped


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2012)

crib with bells


----------



## Sanadrate (Aug 1, 2012)

And some flames

Sent From My HTC Amaze


PG101 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> PM me when you are ready to upload pics and I will reopen the thread.

Click to collapse


----------



## falcon_z (Aug 1, 2012)

that burned through

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

protective karate fat


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2012)

Around her big


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2012)

brass bed, which


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 2, 2012)

Leaned to the

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2012)

right a little


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 2, 2012)

Then fell over

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## ShawnReeves (Aug 2, 2012)

a waterfall and...


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 2, 2012)

Belly Flop below


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 3, 2012)

Then here comes


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

The serial sniffer


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

Which was banned

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 3, 2012)

By Bane himself


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2012)

was an elf


----------



## blackthund3r (Aug 3, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> was an elf

Click to collapse



With seventeen different 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2012)

off - topic users in


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2012)

A duck pond


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2012)

why a duck ?


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 3, 2012)

why not a.......


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 3, 2012)

a duckling pond ?

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## cascabel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is that a...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2012)

with a blond


----------



## ShadowFax (Aug 3, 2012)

Enjoying the time.....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 3, 2012)

Then they died

  Sent from my Jellied out Vibrant sandwich. Check out the Hellybean nightlies Here and  here


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2012)

could have tried


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 3, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> could have tried

Click to collapse



To survive for

  Sent from my Jellied out Vibrant sandwich.

*Check out the Hellybean nightlies Here and  here  and the Devil Kernel for ICS here and Jelly Bean here for the Galaxy S and variants.*


----------



## Koizuma (Aug 3, 2012)

the next year


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 3, 2012)

> the next year

Click to collapse



With the flying

  Sent from my Jellied out Vibrant sandwich. 

*Check out the Hellybean nightlies Here and  here  and the Devil Kernel for ICS here and Jelly Bean here for the Galaxy S and variants.*


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2012)

trapeze acrobats who


----------



## Josolanes (Aug 3, 2012)

Ate spicy carots

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 3, 2012)

that came from


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 4, 2012)

The Joker's circus


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 4, 2012)

culinary institute for

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 4, 2012)

The living dead

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 4, 2012)

And mentally insane 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2012)

said Jack LaLanne


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2012)

Who likes ducks


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 4, 2012)

Roasted and stuffed


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2012)

braised and glazed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)

don't forget tazed


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> don't forget tazed

Click to collapse



tazed your momma


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 4, 2012)

In her back.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## CyaN1de (Aug 5, 2012)

So she went.....

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Alphaneus (Aug 5, 2012)

Away from life

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## huggs (Aug 5, 2012)

to join a


----------



## CyaN1de (Aug 5, 2012)

Monestary in Nepal

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2012)

where angels dare


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (Aug 5, 2012)

To look at

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

Neverland Ranch, where


----------



## K7Cobb (Aug 5, 2012)

People see people

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using xda premium


----------



## mediamindlab (Aug 5, 2012)

Peanut butter jelly

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy NOTE i717m via XDA app. Rooted ICS Objection UCLF6.


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Aug 5, 2012)

Interdominary disciplinarianism rules

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baldywhite (Aug 5, 2012)

I love me

sent from bald head


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 5, 2012)

In Black lace 

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 5, 2012)

being so sexy

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 5, 2012)

Puts the lotion

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 5, 2012)

On the skin

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2012)

Indrid Cole said:


> On the skin
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of a duck


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2012)

orange glazed duck


----------



## sucker for sony's (Aug 5, 2012)

Ready to eat

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2012)

sucker for sony's said:


> Ready to eat
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



a cannibals treat


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just white meat

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2012)

no fillers or


----------



## Keion (Aug 6, 2012)

Pink slime but

I got b& at /a/ for sh!tposting ;_;


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 6, 2012)

MSG is present

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 6, 2012)

In this forum


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2012)

some questionable decorum


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 6, 2012)

given off by


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 6, 2012)

Mad cow disease

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

is not contagious


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 7, 2012)

but still horrendous


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 7, 2012)

And makes u

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## andy.smith (Aug 7, 2012)

say crazy things

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2012)

in Saratoga Springs


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 7, 2012)

Where its green

Sent from my SGH-i777 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2012)

which hibernates throughout


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 7, 2012)

the hills that

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2012)

have no eyes


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 7, 2012)

Teeth that bite

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2012)

such a fright


----------



## Lord_Saren (Aug 8, 2012)

especially at night


----------



## SpyderTracks (Aug 8, 2012)

If you're white

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Jump and pound

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 8, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Jump and pound
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



All Around Sound

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2012)

from Dr, Bose


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Who specializes in

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## Theonew (Aug 8, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Who specializes in

Click to collapse



Thermonuclear war creation


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 8, 2012)

Which Burns toast

Xakep V2 ACER Liquid Express E320


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 8, 2012)

Making it hard 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

To take a

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## rcsredmage (Aug 8, 2012)

Whole world burn

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## SpyderTracks (Aug 8, 2012)

On **** pile

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 8, 2012)

But generates massive


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Shroom shaped fumes

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 8, 2012)

That caused chaos


----------



## asvantypography (Aug 8, 2012)

*** ***** **

Sent from my Galaxy Tab (CM10) using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00173 (Aug 8, 2012)

with huge banana

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

And Donkey Kong

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 8, 2012)

Raided Mario's kingdom


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Kidnapped Peach...Again...

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Luigi helped him

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## Lord_Saren (Aug 8, 2012)

But he sucked


----------



## Addictedtothegreenguy (Aug 8, 2012)

So he died 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

So Mario went

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2012)

and reached Nirvana


----------



## aaxiss (Aug 8, 2012)

With a parrot

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## fearwillkeepus (Aug 8, 2012)

And David Hasselhof 

Sent from this 3D thing


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 8, 2012)

Who knows talent

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Who knows talent
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP

Click to collapse



I know talent


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2012)

no talent, no


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> no talent, no

Click to collapse



And the man..


----------



## Addictedtothegreenguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Flee you must

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

from work. You


----------



## leviwg (Aug 9, 2012)

Go to sleep

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2012)

while standing up


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

walking outside to


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

The grassy knoll

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

bringing his sniper  (Too much mw2-3)


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 9, 2012)

Rifle with scope 

Sent from my Nocturnalized Beast


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 9, 2012)

Shoot the ducks


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Readying the grill


----------



## leviwg (Aug 9, 2012)

Bring the propane 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Cook the Ducks!


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 9, 2012)

With some potatoes

Sent from my Nocturnalized Beast


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

And fried veggies


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

Which were purchased 

Sent from Team Pirate running AOKP


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

from farmers market


----------



## FrankStealth (Aug 9, 2012)

around the universe...

======================
GT-i9100 ICS 4.0.3 CF-Root


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

By space monkeys 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

from another world


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> from another world

Click to collapse



To my world

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2012)

as it turns


----------



## E.Cadro (Aug 9, 2012)

On its axis

Sent from my Nocturnalized Beast


----------



## kevin2516 (Aug 9, 2012)

Inside the banana

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2012)

banana the inside


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 9, 2012)

wasa a dumb


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Little duck who

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 9, 2012)

Sat very quiet 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

And didn't quack

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

but swam quietly


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

Until dinner time 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Smurphjw (Aug 9, 2012)

When she ate

Sent from the matrix. (or my phone)


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

T-bone at the


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 9, 2012)

Ruth's Chris steakhouse 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 10, 2012)

From the garbage

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Like a bad 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 10, 2012)

ass honey badger


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 10, 2012)

going thru the


----------



## htccraze (Aug 10, 2012)

Maggot laced steak

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Maggot laced steak

Click to collapse



caused stomach ache


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

He also ate 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

delicious creme fraiche


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

then was full


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

And he exploded

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2012)

intestines were exposed


----------



## gagdude (Aug 10, 2012)

It looked gross

Sent from my Droid using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

one could vomit


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 10, 2012)

But chuck norris


----------



## androidnerd2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> But chuck norris

Click to collapse



thought that he..


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 10, 2012)

androidnerd2 said:


> thought that he..

Click to collapse



Was the best..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanadrate (Aug 10, 2012)

But he is


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 10, 2012)

Debel said:


> But he is

Click to collapse



Sent from my R800x using xda premium 

Taking my massive


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2012)

injuries to the


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 10, 2012)

Groin then somebody


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2012)

screamed in agony


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 10, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> screamed in agony

Click to collapse



Help please help

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 10, 2012)

In a bus

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 10, 2012)

Full of kids

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

On their way

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## jt.one (Aug 10, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> On their way
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse




down a huge ...


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Huge chocolate mountain

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 11, 2012)

To the armpit

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




brandonarev said:


> Huge chocolate mountain
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Ya beat me


----------



## haker307 (Aug 11, 2012)

To be continued  

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2012)

but not construed


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

With suspenseful endings

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 11, 2012)

to prevent mishaps

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 11, 2012)

And rear endings

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

we don't know


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2012)

but will glow


----------



## K900i (Aug 11, 2012)

What the fcuk

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## gesange (Aug 11, 2012)

then show off

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rd. Vortex (Aug 11, 2012)

Had to use 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 11, 2012)

The car again 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## galaxys (Aug 12, 2012)

To race at


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

the bad men 

sent from my lump of plastic ☜


----------



## Sgt. (Aug 12, 2012)

... who cried wolf...


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 12, 2012)

Waving phallic objects

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 12, 2012)

Covered in lube

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

And Bacon strips

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 12, 2012)

Those greedy bastards


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 12, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Those greedy bastards

Click to collapse



Who kidnapped my 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Who kidnapped my
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My HOT girlfriend

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 12, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> My HOT girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And ate all 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Jayedamina (Aug 12, 2012)

All her goodies


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

that don't exist


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

Only in fables

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 12, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Only in fables
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



About little blue 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 12, 2012)

pills that old


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2012)

men relish when


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

It was the

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

thing you did 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheArc (Aug 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> thing you did
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse




The day before....


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 12, 2012)

She left you

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Because im better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## just curious™ (Aug 12, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Because im better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



when it comes


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

To this point

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## _Variable (Aug 12, 2012)

That Im still


----------



## bscraze (Aug 12, 2012)

Eating my breakfast

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 12, 2012)

with chocolate milk


----------



## gagdude (Aug 12, 2012)

And scrambled eggs 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

And Bacon strips

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

which are moldy


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 12, 2012)

and smelled horrible


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

like Stiflers mum


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 12, 2012)

Hahaha...wait, what ??


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 12, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hahaha...wait, what ??

Click to collapse



Tahw, tiaw aha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Aug 13, 2012)

She sells sea

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> She sells sea
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Turtles and condoms 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 13, 2012)

so she went


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

to get tested


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

after that *****

PS: it was meant to be a reply to this post 





prime_225 said:


> so she went

Click to collapse



 since i did not notice the post above mine


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 13, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> after that *****
> 
> PS: it was meant to be a reply to this post  since i did not notice the post above mine

Click to collapse



Fell into (a) ditch

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 13, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> Fell into (a) ditch
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5

Click to collapse



And needed (a) stitch


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

into her snitch


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> into her snitch

Click to collapse



(and) its name was


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

One eyed twitch 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 13, 2012)

Who winked hard 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

and was sick


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> and was sick

Click to collapse



With psychological sh*t

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

because his dad


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

beat him so 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

hard with a


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Frying pan and 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

then Gordon Ramsay


----------



## rickballs (Aug 13, 2012)

Farted in her

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Talal916 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dirty  infected mouth

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 13, 2012)

and it smelled


----------



## Talal916 (Aug 13, 2012)

Of pretzels and

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

which then evolved


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

Into pink unicorns

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

Just like pokemon

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Aug 13, 2012)

And other cartoons 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

Gotta catch em

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

fessional rat eater


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> fessional rat eater

Click to collapse



Who eats rats

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

Possums and mice

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Shinydude100 (Aug 13, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 13, 2012)

But not if

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

He's been convicted


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 13, 2012)

he is dead


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> he is dead

Click to collapse



By stoning because

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

He was deranged


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

And highly delusional

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

To a point

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## jOeYbOi (Aug 14, 2012)

where he ate


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

The world's biggest

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2012)

silver dollar pancake


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

French fry cake

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## gr4b3nsn4tch (Aug 14, 2012)

And threw up..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

From both ends


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 14, 2012)

While drinking beer... 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Little toy car

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 14, 2012)

While riding dirty 

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 14, 2012)

Wita beep beep

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

And a wow

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## chrischoi (Aug 14, 2012)

Funky chicken eating

Sent from my SPH-L710


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 14, 2012)

like a foody


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> like a foody

Click to collapse



Which is bad


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

if your anorexic


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2012)

Which can't eat


----------



## lreyes (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> if your anorexic

Click to collapse



BETTER EAT, SON!

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> BETTER EAT, SON!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Or it'll go


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

to the dog


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> to the dog

Click to collapse





And the dog


----------



## _Variable (Aug 14, 2012)

will bite you


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 14, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> will bite you

Click to collapse



In your balls

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> In your balls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



one classless post


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

followed by another


----------



## stavgayer (Aug 14, 2012)

and another


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

stavgayer said:


> and another

Click to collapse



*THREE* word story !!!!!


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

(Two words man... ill do 4 to compensate)
But then he was

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Abducted by Al-Qaeda


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

And never seen

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Again until barack

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Secretly does something

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn I was too late, I was gonna call him Barack Osama. 

Back on topic:

That makes the


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Damn I was too late, I was gonna call him Barack Osama.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> That makes the

Click to collapse



Terrorists sh*t their

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triches (Aug 14, 2012)

fried pork bellies


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

And make their

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Ears burst into

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Raging cannibal anacondas 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Raging cannibal anacondas
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Made of bacon

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

which sometimes turn


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Into little men

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Who mentally destroy


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone who dares

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

To suck their


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lollipops and then

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Aug 14, 2012)

Flew into narnia

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

But the wardrobe


----------



## galaxys (Aug 14, 2012)

Came off Her


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Property so they

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

evicted her to


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 15, 2012)

The promised land

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## dualmaxi (Aug 15, 2012)

she go away


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2012)

dualmaxi said:


> she go away

Click to collapse



You don't say ??


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 15, 2012)

What the [email protected]©k

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## fearwillkeepus (Aug 15, 2012)

But she forgot

Sent from this 3D thing


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

TO bring a 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

new wardrobe to


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

The orgy party 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Where many women

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

Get to shave

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 15, 2012)

their baby cats

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## Mr. Galaxy (Aug 15, 2012)

With a lawn

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jordanator Chan (Aug 15, 2012)

They had bought 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

Off Craigs list 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

a sharp razor


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

then proceeded to


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> then proceeded to

Click to collapse



Three word story

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr4b3nsn4tch (Aug 15, 2012)

Whilst having multiple

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 15, 2012)

gr4b3nsn4tch said:


> Whilst having multiple
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Instances of xda

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hidden around prison

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 15, 2012)

then he jailbreaked


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 15, 2012)

Then he rooted

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2012)

and got booted


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

but got stuck


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

in CWM Recovery


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankfully, he made

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 15, 2012)

His phone brick

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## defcomg (Aug 15, 2012)

but had a


----------



## htccraze (Aug 15, 2012)

Was no help. 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

Post went missing...

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

defcomg said:


> but had a

Click to collapse



JTAG Box so


----------



## defcomg (Aug 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> JTAG Box so

Click to collapse



he proceeded to


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Continue the quest

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Continue the quest
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And eat donuts

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

which tasted like


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2012)

burnt BBQ pork


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2012)

nice and crispy


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

But what if


----------



## lreyes (Aug 15, 2012)

He chocked on...

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

A Big Black


----------



## lreyes (Aug 15, 2012)

Chocolate Easter bunny..

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Then he would

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## lreyes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sing the song..


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

of sixpence but.....


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

A pocket full

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2012)

gagging dude chocolates


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

which were tasty


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

But very poisonous

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> But very poisonous
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And very delicious 

Sent from my A100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 15, 2012)

To the taste

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 16, 2012)

I rather die 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Than use Apple

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AlkamistStar (Aug 16, 2012)

because I might


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Blow stuff up

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Blow stuff up
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



And free Assange

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 16, 2012)

Instead... joins mythbusters

Zakep Acer E320 ROM V2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

And time warp

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 16, 2012)

to another galaxy


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

With Stephen Hawking

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

And Rainbow dash 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

And Dolan duck


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> And Dolan duck

Click to collapse



Who drank a 


Ps I said.and already you cannot say and again.otherwise it is a run on sentence 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Shot of patron

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Shot of patron
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



And fainted of 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Shell shock syndrome

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Shell shock syndrome
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



And hepatitis B

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Along with diabetes

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 16, 2012)

To the fetus

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Aug 16, 2012)

He bit into


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2012)

orange rainbow skittles


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

And then accidentally 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## _Variable (Aug 16, 2012)

bought an iphone


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 16, 2012)

What a Mistake


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

So I jailbroke

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## cbrown245 (Aug 16, 2012)

My unfortunate mistake 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

And installed android

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 16, 2012)

But then realised


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

It was symbian

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 16, 2012)

No its DOS

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

chelsearulz5 said:


> No its DOS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5

Click to collapse



No its OSX

Sent from another dimension's communication device.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

No it's Windows11

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2012)

No....windows 9 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 16, 2012)

The I realised

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## bscraze (Aug 16, 2012)

It's windows xp

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Many Incompatible Drivers

Sent from another dimension's communication device.


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2012)

Crappy like ios

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ugly like Windows-phone

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 16, 2012)

Slow like a-fatman-trying-to-run


(Yes its all one word, Its in the dictionary, Next to who gives a sh1t?)


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Slow like a-fatman-trying-to-run
> 
> 
> (Yes its all one word, Its in the dictionary, Next to who gives a sh1t?)

Click to collapse



While chasing-a donut

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2012)

cheating with hyphens


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

So be honest

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 16, 2012)

And stop trolling

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

And start rolling

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2012)

just like bowling


----------



## mikef (Aug 16, 2012)

with three balls


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 16, 2012)

Of mass destruction 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 16, 2012)

And post production

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Without any product 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Made in China

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

In a Sweatshop

Sent from another dimension's communication device.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Exploiting child labor

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 17, 2012)

Screw your neighbor

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

And their daughter

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Watch the father

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 17, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> Watch the father
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



WTF

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kill the mother

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Kill the mother
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Of the father


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 17, 2012)

Who was insane 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Just like Bane

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

because when he


----------



## bscraze (Aug 17, 2012)

Ate his brain

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

he suddenly developed


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

Something like nymphomania

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

This made him


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

suddenly he recovered


----------



## htccraze (Aug 17, 2012)

From his carnal


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2012)

knowledge obtained from


----------



## werked (Aug 17, 2012)

the urban dictionary 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

dictionaries are gay


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2012)

as pulmonary embolisms


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

which I know


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2012)

due to medical


----------



## 98Slowstang (Aug 17, 2012)

from the books


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

of homosexual diseases


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2012)

deep vein thrombosis


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

And breast cancer

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

Are horrible nicknames

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 17, 2012)

because my aunt


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

Is called buzzom 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 17, 2012)

went to buzzomland


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 17, 2012)

To chill with

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

A Japanese man

With one eye 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## SpyderTracks (Aug 17, 2012)

Called i****see who

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Aug 18, 2012)

chewed chocolaty chow-mein

(yes I know chow mein is a Chinese dish)


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 18, 2012)

hasibzaman said:


> WTF
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's all fiction

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




htccraze said:


> chewed chocolaty chow-mein
> 
> (yes I know chow mein is a Chinese dish)

Click to collapse



quite the addiction

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 18, 2012)

said Bush about

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2012)

his drinking days


----------



## htccraze (Aug 18, 2012)

but he's had


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 18, 2012)

One milion prostitutes

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2012)

and one night


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 18, 2012)

He contracted ghonnorea 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> He contracted ghonnorea
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



By eating ducks


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> By eating ducks

Click to collapse



lo mien style


----------



## SAMCRO17 (Aug 18, 2012)

On Friday night

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 18, 2012)

While drunk AF

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 19, 2012)

someone punched him


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 19, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> someone punched him

Click to collapse



I punched him

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 19, 2012)

after he broke


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 19, 2012)

It off in

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

The back seat

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)

i leik pies


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

With no fruit

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> With no fruit
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



And the ponies 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## bscraze (Aug 19, 2012)

Like pies too

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 19, 2012)

Too many pies 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 19, 2012)

Will kill you!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

Go for it


----------



## hasibzaman (Aug 19, 2012)

Eat it all

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## triches (Aug 19, 2012)

But don't forget


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 19, 2012)

I warned you.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pay no heed

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## huggs (Aug 19, 2012)

pay me first


----------



## Constantly (Aug 19, 2012)

In order to

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Pass through to

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## htccraze (Aug 19, 2012)

take urgent poo


----------



## GiorgosCyprus (Aug 19, 2012)

Or it'll explode


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Aug 20, 2012)

Crawl faster son!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Aug 20, 2012)

Around the Huge


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 20, 2012)

lowsnamebrand said:


> Crawl faster son!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*face palm*

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 20, 2012)

sandcastle in the

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## aquadesh (Aug 20, 2012)

sand and stone


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 20, 2012)

aquadesh said:


> sand and stone

Click to collapse



dessert of doom


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> dessert of doom

Click to collapse



Shall the bronies...

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 20, 2012)

See yonder unicorns

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 20, 2012)

Where they destroy


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Aug 20, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Where they destroy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Those annoying pixies.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 20, 2012)

But leave one

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 20, 2012)

Kiss for me

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Under left armpit

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 20, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Under left armpit
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



filled with poop


----------



## captain67 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keep it clean

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhggggggggaaaaaaa booooooooooogggaaaaaaaa booooooooooogggggaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Keep it clean
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



i said "poop" is that a big boy word? is it too mature for you?
as far as I know "poop" isn't a cuss word. everybody poops. 




deathnotice01 said:


> ooooohhhhhhhhhhhggggggggaaaaaaa booooooooooogggaaaaaaaa booooooooooogggggaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



booooooohhgaaaaaaaaaaa nooooooooooogah bohhhhhhhhhhga


btw. how do you work for ATT when you are at phillipines?


----------



## laneyofdeath (Aug 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> i said "poop" is that a big boy word? is it too mature for you?
> as far as I know "poop" isn't a cuss word. everybody poops.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U talk some [email protected]!t u pal

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> btw. how do you work for ATT when you are at phillipines?

Click to collapse



lol did you ever know that most compaines in america that has customer service has one center in the philippines?

our center caters all from AT&T, Sprint and Verizon under one roof!

ask most reps you talk, some will deny because its part of the policy not to tell you're a filipino even if you speak like a american

but level 3 and corporate reps are not outsourced here but only for native americans which i believe is a discrimination of rights

@OnTopic

shhhhammmma llllammmmaaaaaaaaa diiiiiiiiiingggggggggg-dooooooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggg


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol did you ever know that most compaines in america that has customer service has one center in the philippines?
> 
> our center caters all from AT&T, Sprint and Verizon under one roof!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well in November, I will vote for Mitt Romney!. He likes outsourcing jobs and coorporations so you will keep your job!
your welcome

@OnTopic


doooooooooooogy vooooooooooooalllllla coooooooooooollllllllll


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Well in November, I will vote for Mitt Romney!. He likes outsourcing jobs and coorporations so you will keep your job!
> your welcome

Click to collapse


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 21, 2012)

Many long words

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 21, 2012)

That cannot describe

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## nawlage (Aug 21, 2012)

Long-windedness nor porkchop

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

ammff fu fu


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ammff fu fu

Click to collapse



Is a really 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## htccraze (Aug 21, 2012)

wicked do hickey


----------



## lreyes (Aug 21, 2012)

Given from a..

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2012)

professional BS artist


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

kamble foople doo


----------



## huggs (Aug 21, 2012)

completely unique perspective


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 21, 2012)

Of flashing roms

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2012)

like a pro


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

THIS iS SPARTA!


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 21, 2012)

Choose your destiny

sent from my htc


----------



## bscraze (Aug 21, 2012)

Carefully because it


----------



## huggs (Aug 21, 2012)

carries heavy consequences


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> carries heavy consequences

Click to collapse



. XDA is a


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

secret ninja organization


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> secret ninja organization

Click to collapse



Where you also


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Where you also

Click to collapse



Eat and drink 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Eat and drink
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



And also flash


----------



## bscraze (Aug 21, 2012)

a-lot in public


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

bscraze said:


> a-lot in public

Click to collapse



With small teeny 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

tiny weeenie meanies


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> tiny weeenie meanies

Click to collapse



That she found


----------



## Dukas98 (Aug 21, 2012)

He is woman

Sent from my U8500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DustinDHD (Aug 21, 2012)

Dukas98 said:


> He is woman
> 
> Sent from my U8500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



with an DHD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

DustinDHD said:


> with an DHD

Click to collapse



That sucks my


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

lol me pancake


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol me pancake

Click to collapse




Boooooga booooooga loooooooiiiga 
Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## cascabel (Aug 21, 2012)

Said the pancake

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Said the pancake
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



That used ZTE


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> That used ZTE

Click to collapse



cat that ate


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 21, 2012)

the apples apple


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 21, 2012)

Made Steve die


----------



## htccraze (Aug 21, 2012)

from a huge


----------



## SpyderTracks (Aug 21, 2012)

htccraze said:


> from a huge

Click to collapse



Telescopic monkey buscuit

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Aug 22, 2012)

that smelled like


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 22, 2012)

Barbecued corn and


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 22, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Barbecued corn and

Click to collapse



Fried shark fin

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## htccraze (Aug 22, 2012)

Soup. But then

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 22, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Soup. But then
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The quick brown

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 22, 2012)

Came firing out

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## realmain (Aug 22, 2012)

a big purple


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 22, 2012)

Dragon named spyro

Sent from my SGH-I717D using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 22, 2012)

Sporting big ugly

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 22, 2012)

Ding-dongs out of

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> Ding-dongs out of
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



peerless unintelligent post


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 22, 2012)

Black blue pen..!


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 22, 2012)

and yellow paper 

      ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 22, 2012)

Is good to

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Draw a blue....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Draw a blue....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xda logo on

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghandi's left nut

Sent from my Acer E320 using XDA


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

xda blue ball


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 23, 2012)

With no cure 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 23, 2012)

Requires more flare

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 23, 2012)

And Bright Sparkles

Sent from my Acer E320 using XDA


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 23, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> And Bright Sparkles
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because it is 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## manixcreation (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh my God


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2012)

the monkey knows


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> the monkey knows

Click to collapse



but won't tell..


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

unless you give

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Aug 23, 2012)

Peanut butter jelly

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## n3n00 (Aug 23, 2012)

time in five


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 23, 2012)

word stories that 

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## DStreet200 (Aug 23, 2012)

are similar to


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

incoherent drunk ramblings


----------



## htccraze (Aug 23, 2012)

Just like this


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Makes perfect sense

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

room is spinning


----------



## kachrukamble (Aug 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> room is spinning

Click to collapse



Because your head


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 23, 2012)

Isn't on straight

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

excuse me while

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 24, 2012)

I fall down

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 24, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> I fall down
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whip this out

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Aug 24, 2012)

Indrid Cole said:


> Whip this out
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And embarrass myself


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2012)

wooooooga booooga booooga!


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 24, 2012)

What's this nonsense ?

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

which gets boring


----------



## Indrid Cole (Aug 24, 2012)

Some start snoring

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

and get's moving


----------



## EXTRAM93 (Aug 24, 2012)

out the bed


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

into the black (Neil Young)


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2012)

a surprise attack


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

from a man


----------



## RikLIjkendijk (Aug 24, 2012)

with two white


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2012)

whales named Moby


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 24, 2012)

And white toby


Sent from Phobebooth


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

and **** as


----------



## gplock (Aug 25, 2012)

Little as "cajunflavoredbob"

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)

pooooooble winnnnge shmingleeee


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> pooooooble winnnnge shmingleeee

Click to collapse



go shmingleeee yourself


----------



## veeman (Aug 25, 2012)

You whiny little


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2012)

pickle faced gumby


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

who makes fun


----------



## htccraze (Aug 25, 2012)

of Antartica's army


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 25, 2012)

And their ice 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

In their turf 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

from their homes


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 25, 2012)

And their hearts

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not convinced

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

That it was

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Echo237 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wasn't actually there 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

but something was


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurking in dark

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MRsf27 (Aug 25, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> Lurking in dark
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



of your bum


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 25, 2012)

Light it up

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to Go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Down to Kmart 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Where there was

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2012)

the blue-light special


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 25, 2012)

A lady waiting

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

For you in


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

The xda forums 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Aug 25, 2012)

Spoke softly in

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

the room where


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

She was surrounded

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 25, 2012)

By Garey Busey's


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

fiery grilled chicken


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 25, 2012)

Like Nando's chicken

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2012)

killing him softly


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

With his knife

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With his knife
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse




cuts lik'a knife


----------



## hchristy2013 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> With his knife
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



In his hand

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

Yelling "HELP HELP"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

oooooooooga booooooooooooga booooooooooooga!


----------



## corryrox (Aug 26, 2012)

soooooooooga  dooooooga mooooooooga

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## d_man17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Batman is dead


----------



## Android311 (Aug 26, 2012)

And robin will 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

heterosexually assult him


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 26, 2012)

With his big 

Sent from my Phone with ultrasound


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

blak fat arse


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 26, 2012)

That smells like

Skickat från min LG-P70 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2012)

dehydrated soy beans


----------



## werked (Aug 26, 2012)

And corn chips


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 26, 2012)

Smothered in Ghee

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

That made me

sent from in the closet


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 26, 2012)

Donate it to:banghead:

You've been TROLLED, Have a nice day!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 26, 2012)

Darkknights bank account 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 27, 2012)

which is empty

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

because of iphones


----------



## Atruss12 (Aug 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> because of iphones

Click to collapse



Smartphone prices skyrocket

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 27, 2012)

madness? its SPARTA!


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

*runs wildly fast*


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 27, 2012)

While holding his

Defend Android! Defeat Apple! One Sign Can Change Everything! https://defendinnovation.org/


----------



## htccraze (Aug 27, 2012)

hatred inside for


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

samsung and HTC


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 27, 2012)

loses against apple

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## zlewe (Aug 27, 2012)

While fighting against 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

his wrestler sister


----------



## Android311 (Aug 27, 2012)

And baby brother 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 27, 2012)

in a mankini


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

and his mother


----------



## corryrox (Aug 27, 2012)

who was eating

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## werked (Aug 27, 2012)

Sardines and crackers


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 27, 2012)

with utter glee.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2012)

looking at me


----------



## rickballs (Aug 27, 2012)

With a pegleg

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 27, 2012)

which is why


----------



## frank_jaeger (Aug 27, 2012)

Getting to five.


----------



## corryrox (Aug 27, 2012)

And singing loudly

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 27, 2012)

With her friend


----------



## werked (Aug 27, 2012)

In the shower

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




frank_jaeger said:


> Getting to five.

Click to collapse



Getting to five?? I'm assuming you mean posts since I see you have 4. Probably not the best idea to publicly state that's the reason you are posting in OT.  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Not trying to be an a$$,  just wanted to make sure you were informed. :beer:


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vinegar shower gel

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Aug 28, 2012)

is good for


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 28, 2012)

a clean body


----------



## huggs (Aug 28, 2012)

as long as


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 28, 2012)

used in the

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## corryrox (Aug 28, 2012)

correct method with

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## Android311 (Aug 28, 2012)

Android and other 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Android and other

Click to collapse



pickled electronic paraphernalia


----------



## zman519 (Aug 28, 2012)

**** SPC hauser!

Rocking cm9


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Slowly with putrified

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 28, 2012)

mineral Apple water


----------



## Bruce Lee (Aug 28, 2012)

Bruce beat chuck.

Sent from my SGSIII with the XDA Premium App


----------



## Android311 (Aug 28, 2012)

And jet Lee

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2012)

at a spelling-bee


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> at a spelling-bee

Click to collapse



Needed to pee


----------



## kuyarawa (Aug 28, 2012)

On that corner

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Of your towel

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corryrox (Aug 28, 2012)

And then cry

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

for the moon


----------



## jt.one (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> for the moon

Click to collapse



and the sun...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 29, 2012)

Ate Archer's clock 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 29, 2012)

So was banned

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 29, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> So was banned
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By ninja Jesus.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigbuc (Aug 29, 2012)

from ever shining

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 29, 2012)

Xda developers website

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 29, 2012)

but fought it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Aug 29, 2012)

and he died


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Didn't become zombiefied

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## asvantypography (Aug 29, 2012)

Then stories ends 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not before reincarnation

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Continued the saga

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

he was reborn


----------



## kevin2516 (Aug 29, 2012)

As a pineapple

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

with a love


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

full of open


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> full of open

Click to collapse



source android phones


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

with latest firmware


----------



## DarkJatrix (Aug 29, 2012)

And great hardware

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Batteries Not Included

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 29, 2012)

But with a

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## SAMCRO17 (Aug 29, 2012)

Solar powered charger

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

, life is good


----------



## Pikachoa (Aug 29, 2012)

Unless it's dark


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

in a cave


----------



## misiekmr (Aug 29, 2012)

Filled with unicorns

Wysyłane z mojego WT19i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

and other stuff


----------



## platinumxo (Aug 30, 2012)

along the river

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 30, 2012)

Google+ing WTC7 demolition:what:

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2012)

platinumxo said:


> along the river

Click to collapse



so be brave


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adapt and Overcome!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 30, 2012)

for the world


----------



## _Variable (Aug 30, 2012)

And for the


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2012)

love of cheese


----------



## Ritenour (Aug 30, 2012)

of the goats


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

like the mighty


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2012)

Hercules himself, who


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 30, 2012)

loved goat's cheese


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2012)

dipped in rum


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

with sunny-d yum


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

100% vitamin c


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 30, 2012)

which was good


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

So i drink


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 30, 2012)

and doesnt make


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2012)

Jackie Gleason cry


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 31, 2012)

So far away


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2012)

yet almost within


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 31, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> So far away

Click to collapse



For far tolong

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

A car ride


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 31, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> For far tolong
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> A car ride

Click to collapse



To The Ground


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 31, 2012)

My god too

the second star to the right


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 31, 2012)

Ay dios mio!!


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mon dieu aussi

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 31, 2012)

oh god please


----------



## jova33 (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't touch me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 31, 2012)

You fat hore

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 31, 2012)

you are such


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 31, 2012)

a stupid hoe


----------



## _Variable (Aug 31, 2012)

and android noob


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 31, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> and android noob

Click to collapse



That is inlove

Sent from my Phone with ultrasound


----------



## OurJerry (Aug 31, 2012)

we should mary


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mean marry OurJerry? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

needed Gramm3r Nazi,


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 31, 2012)

for viewing pleasure

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Justice™ (Aug 31, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> for viewing pleasure
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



By apples lawyers

Sent from my XT615 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 1, 2012)

To eat dirt 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

And throw up

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## ShadowFax (Sep 1, 2012)

The dirty apples

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## CyaN1de (Sep 1, 2012)

Who promptly sued.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Samsung in coins

Sent from pixels to more pixels


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 1, 2012)

That were stale 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

But covered in

Sent from Team Pirate Headquarters


----------



## jt.one (Sep 1, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> But covered in
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate Headquarters

Click to collapse




a brown goo...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)

from a can


----------



## corryrox (Sep 2, 2012)

With the essence

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 2, 2012)

of nasty poo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 2, 2012)

and stinks like


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

your feet after 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 2, 2012)

Standing in effluence

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Tevi- (Sep 2, 2012)

But one day... 


Who said I used TapaTalk ?!?


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 2, 2012)

after a shower,

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 2, 2012)

, 3 wolf moon


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 2, 2012)

Nthing evrythng boring..!


Sent from Phonebooth


----------



## BuGGr (Sep 2, 2012)

So what if


----------



## gplock (Sep 3, 2012)

Xda was shutdown? 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 3, 2012)

Whisky so smooth


----------



## huggs (Sep 3, 2012)

should be free


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 3, 2012)

of any disease


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

and all bacteria


----------



## DomOctober (Sep 3, 2012)

All but acidophilus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 3, 2012)

And maybe some 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Premium!


----------



## thevanquished (Sep 3, 2012)

can of worms


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 3, 2012)

That spreads on


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2012)

Melba toast with


----------



## werked (Sep 3, 2012)

Egg and jam


----------



## corryrox (Sep 3, 2012)

And cheese with

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## blay76 (Sep 3, 2012)

corryrox said:


> And cheese with
> 
> Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



a side of


----------



## werked (Sep 3, 2012)

Hot pigs feet


----------



## jt.one (Sep 3, 2012)

gplock said:


> Xda was shutdown?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




then we will ...


----------



## Sparx639 (Sep 3, 2012)

Run to the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

nearby gas station


----------



## XxGioxX (Sep 3, 2012)

Where we found

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 4, 2012)

K2 for sale


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Sep 4, 2012)

huggs said:


> K2 for sale

Click to collapse



For one dollar!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 4, 2012)

or 4 quarters


----------



## werked (Sep 4, 2012)

Or ten dimes


----------



## jt.one (Sep 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Or ten dimes

Click to collapse




when suddenly XDA ...


----------



## XxGioxX (Sep 4, 2012)

Decided to adopt 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)

Anti-Noob policies


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Anti-Noob policies

Click to collapse



Making dev section

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BabyHuey (Sep 4, 2012)

Very very sexy

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 4, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Very very sexy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Old wrinkly man 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## jhonybravo4u (Sep 4, 2012)

with beautiful girl


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cherry on top


----------



## AK907ANC (Sep 4, 2012)

I did farm


Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2012)

AK907ANC said:


> I did farm

Click to collapse



in the barn


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 4, 2012)

with the cows


----------



## Amer (Sep 5, 2012)

That did bows

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2012)

off the starboard


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 5, 2012)

deck of the

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Sep 5, 2012)

Big luxury yacht


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 5, 2012)

worth one million


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 6, 2012)

bags of jellybeans

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Sep 6, 2012)

That are stored

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

in the cupboard


----------



## 5.56nato (Sep 6, 2012)

Full of mice

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## chakdev (Sep 6, 2012)

that are blind


----------



## snowman77 (Sep 6, 2012)

And plain white

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Toga's for cheese

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 6, 2012)

said the mice

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 6, 2012)

under their breath


----------



## bwassef (Sep 6, 2012)

While looking for

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Sep 6, 2012)

Cracker crumbs and


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 6, 2012)

women. Promptly, Jean-Paul

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gaultier designs clothes


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 7, 2012)

To sell them!:banghead:

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

in highend stores


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Sep 7, 2012)

For low-end whores

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh such bores


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 7, 2012)

With no cores.


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 8, 2012)

not just folk-lore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2012)

but is it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2012)

to be, or


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 8, 2012)

Not to be

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## festafotra (Sep 8, 2012)

what really is? 

Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 8, 2012)

festafotra said:


> what really is?
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nobody knows it


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 8, 2012)

About puppies die

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 8, 2012)

Every person cry.


----------



## jt.one (Sep 8, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> Every person cry.

Click to collapse



new story starting ...


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 8, 2012)

jt.one said:


> new story starting ...

Click to collapse



Lets go then

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 9, 2012)

to that special

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 9, 2012)

Girl you love


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 9, 2012)

But breaks your

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

Android cause she's

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 9, 2012)

big fat b***h


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

Over on Rootz

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 9, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Over on Rootz
> 
> Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

Click to collapse



And troll Obama

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

for no reason


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 9, 2012)

But for love

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

Except that Obama

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 9, 2012)

& that Romney!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

Are secret lovers

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

in the closet


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

While wearing tights

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## bwassef (Sep 9, 2012)

, so the elections


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

Have an Arab

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 10, 2012)

gas station owner


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

Named Barack Obama

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## lreyes (Sep 10, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Named Barack Obama
> 
> Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

Click to collapse



Who crack that 
Soulja boy *swag*

*this right here......is my.. pretty boy swag!*


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 10, 2012)

bottle on his


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

husband Michelle's back

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> husband Michelle's back
> 
> Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

Click to collapse



. Why cant I

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

find someone to

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## terris98 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eat poop with 

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

terris98 said:


> Eat poop with
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A spoon and

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 10, 2012)

A rusty fork

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 9.1 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 11, 2012)

That reads books 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Kflan22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Meow meow meow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh papa mowmow



(Paid for by the BZ MOTO Administration)


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> A rusty fork

Click to collapse



can cause tetanus


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 12, 2012)

But chuck norris

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 12, 2012)

Has ball rot

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2012)

on your face


----------



## TheArc (Sep 12, 2012)

Which smells like


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 12, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Which smells like

Click to collapse



My second aunt's

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## Riche101UK (Sep 13, 2012)

Iphone 5

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 13, 2012)

that is nasty

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

but since it


----------



## doktor buknasty (Sep 13, 2012)

took a crap

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2012)

doktor buknasty said:


> took a crap

Click to collapse



on your face


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 13, 2012)

you got trolled


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 14, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> you got trolled

Click to collapse



By a troll


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 14, 2012)

So wake up:banghead:

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 14, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> So wake up:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With Folgers in

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 14, 2012)

and rush inside


----------



## system.img (Sep 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> and rush inside

Click to collapse



the boys toilet


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2012)

system.img said:


> the boys toilet

Click to collapse



your a pervert


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 14, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> your a pervert

Click to collapse



"You're" 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 14, 2012)

Who does nothing

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 14, 2012)

As all sheeples:banghead:

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpyderTracks (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyway, moving on... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 14, 2012)

as sheeples again

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 14, 2012)

she stripped herself...


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 14, 2012)

Of the gooey

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 14, 2012)

sweet and salty

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 14, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH! potato


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH! potato

Click to collapse




OHHHHHHHHHH GAHHHHHHHHHHH FUTJFJFJCFJF 
Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH GAHHHHHHHHHHH FUTJFJFJCFJF
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



. This time whe


```
Sent from my bread using the toaster
```


----------



## jaywalker8888 (Sep 15, 2012)

it was not

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 15, 2012)

Cared about none

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2012)

but himself, and


----------



## livinglife (Sep 15, 2012)

Talk about potato 

-a-


----------



## laneyofdeath (Sep 15, 2012)

livinglife said:


> Talk about potato
> 
> -a-

Click to collapse



Boo man yoo 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Sep 16, 2012)

Against the wall


----------



## Sparx639 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bare naked and

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jamieg71 (Sep 16, 2012)

like a boss

"Hey, that's not a bug, that's a feature!"    Linus Torvalds, 2001


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2012)

like a pro


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Free

.....

Free balling


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 16, 2012)

**** my Ass

 * Peace * 
 * Hit Thanks & It will Disappear *  
* Sent from S II   Running Official ICS 4.0.4 with   Siyah 4.1  [/size]*


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> **** my Ass
> 
> * Peace *
> * Hit Thanks & It will Disappear *
> * Sent from S II   Running Official ICS 4.0.4 with   Siyah 4.1  [/size]*

Click to collapse



You thanks whore

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

Still have more

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------

I don't ask


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks whore who

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------

drinks donkey juice


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey look

Footloose


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 16, 2012)

everybody cut footloose


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Kick off your


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunday shoes, Please


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Lets stop now

While still straight


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 16, 2012)

both movies sucked


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

just .....waNNA DANCE


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 16, 2012)

On MJ's songs!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 16, 2012)

While on acid

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Sep 16, 2012)

Like a bauce



(Paid for by the BZ MOTO Administration)


----------



## corryrox (Sep 16, 2012)

And then suddenly

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

came a tapping


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 16, 2012)

and a rappin'

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 16, 2012)

And a fappin'

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Kozlov8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foot rotting disease, 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 17, 2012)

Then someone throws

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 17, 2012)

Flowers at you!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

Suddenly the flowers


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

Start dancing circularly

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## snowman77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Quicker and quicker 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2012)

the raven, nevermore......................


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 17, 2012)

Flies away again

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Never to return

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Sep 18, 2012)

Never, ever, again

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Goodbye uncle Charlie

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Teichopsia (Sep 18, 2012)

Without a hint

Sent from a dream.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 18, 2012)

he pulled out


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 18, 2012)

onto a busy

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## beekiller1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Smoke weed everyday  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> onto a busy

Click to collapse



freeway, without looking


----------



## bscraze (Sep 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> freeway, without looking

Click to collapse



Out for weed

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corryrox (Sep 18, 2012)

Then came by

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 18, 2012)

A guy who

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tatperson (Sep 18, 2012)

Was so drunk

Sent from that Atrix... Motorola, where's my ICS?!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2012)

driving when suddenly


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 18, 2012)

he threw up

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 18, 2012)

All his lunch

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## XxGioxX (Sep 18, 2012)

Right in front 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Sep 18, 2012)

XxGioxX said:


> Right in front
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Of Mrs Doubtfire

Desire HD : * Nik Project X v4.1 * : Tapatalk 2.3.1


----------



## OllieArmageddon (Sep 18, 2012)

When he/she was


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

taking another drink


----------



## werked (Sep 18, 2012)

From a frosty


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 18, 2012)

Can of Coke

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

a helluva drug


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2012)

he/she got fainted


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

After they saw

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 19, 2012)

realized grandpa crossdresses


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 19, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> realized grandpa crossdresses

Click to collapse



With two purplr

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## mingolianbeef (Sep 19, 2012)

Dresses and heels...

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 19, 2012)

Then they snatch

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 19, 2012)

The golden gun


----------



## tatperson (Sep 19, 2012)

And shot isheeps

Sent from that Atrix... Motorola, where's my ICS?!


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 19, 2012)

destined to go

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2012)

into the dark


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2012)

Rest in peace

Sent from heaven using space shuttle


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 19, 2012)

But trolls are

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 19, 2012)

Just like you

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Eziooo (Sep 19, 2012)

in the far


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2012)

galaxy of jedis


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 19, 2012)

Patiently waiting for

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 19, 2012)

Jimmy Hoffa to

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 19, 2012)

peel some potatos


----------



## mingolianbeef (Sep 20, 2012)

for bowling pins 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

instead of making


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## mingolianbeef (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> instead of making
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Curly french fries

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Sep 20, 2012)

With Hot ketchup


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

And cold mustard

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 20, 2012)

and warm mayonnaise


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

to put all


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## mingolianbeef (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> to put all
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Organs at risk

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

Of heart failure

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Sep 20, 2012)

to be given....

"It Can't Rain All the Time", sent from my AMAZE 4G/ENERGY BLUE


----------



## mingolianbeef (Sep 20, 2012)

TheCrow1372 said:


> to be given....
> 
> "It Can't Rain All the Time", sent from my AMAZE 4G/ENERGY BLUE

Click to collapse



To an idiot

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

Dumb enough to

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

Take bad organs

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phone_Junkie (Sep 20, 2012)

and cook them

Sent from my white Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

I like cooking


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 20, 2012)

these delicious hyenas

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Sep 20, 2012)

after eating some

Tapatalked on my xt910 from a lapdock


----------



## Phone_Junkie (Sep 20, 2012)

spicy pork rinds


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

Michelle Obama statue

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Masturbated over the

Click to collapse



three word porn ?


GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM

Click to collapse







Phone_Junkie said:


> spicy pork rinds

Click to collapse



caused severe indigestion


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

The last year

Sent from my R800x using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Rocky Mountain Way

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Sep 21, 2012)

That these mother

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jamieg71 (Sep 21, 2012)

Loving step children

"Hey, that's not a bug, that's a feature!"    Linus Torvalds, 2001


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 21, 2012)

But she was

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 21, 2012)

Dying from extreme

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

Not so hot

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 21, 2012)

Galaxy S III's

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## yabbandroid (Sep 21, 2012)

are in my


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

Big letter case

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 21, 2012)

for my watch


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

And my big

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 22, 2012)

House is like

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## GUImess (Sep 22, 2012)

Fat smelly face

Sent from my HTC-PG762 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 22, 2012)

With a huge


----------



## galaxys (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest under her


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

Giraffe neck that


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 22, 2012)

looked mighty fine 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 22, 2012)

for being so


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

long. In another


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 23, 2012)

galaxy far far

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

away, there was


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2012)

Billions of Stars


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 23, 2012)

Who looked like

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 23, 2012)

Your mom and

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 23, 2012)

Her slow phone

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 23, 2012)

like an iphone

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

Then Green Day, 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

Started to play

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 23, 2012)

Played all day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

"One minute left,"

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is all i

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

Said to him.

Lol make a book from this.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 24, 2012)

He then ranted

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 24, 2012)

All over XDA

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

Posted double posts

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

in duplicate threads


----------



## swapnil360 (Sep 24, 2012)

They banned him


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

He came back


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

got banned again


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

Then a wild

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KingAmir (Sep 24, 2012)

forum mod appeared







_No names_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 24, 2012)

And locked thread

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only to find

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 24, 2012)

He got hacked:banghead:

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

And busted a

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

balloon which scared


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 24, 2012)

Her to finally


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 25, 2012)

seek refuge in

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Sep 25, 2012)

The bedroom closet


----------



## huggs (Sep 25, 2012)

with R. Kelly and


----------



## werked (Sep 25, 2012)

Oprah Winfreys dog


----------



## Thatgrass (Sep 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Oprah Winfreys dog

Click to collapse



who ruled the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 25, 2012)

Sex life they 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 25, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Sex life they
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ate grilled jello 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Galactus (Sep 25, 2012)

Until they were....


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 25, 2012)

Drunk with passion

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

and crazy with


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill Cosby's voice


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

High on coke

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 26, 2012)

And low on

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

booze at the


----------



## gagdude (Sep 26, 2012)

Maycomb county bar

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 26, 2012)

having good time

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 26, 2012)

Until they decided 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 26, 2012)

To have sex

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 26, 2012)

Find Chuck Norris

Sent from this magical thing...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

to whoop @$$


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 26, 2012)

And take names

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kaleavi (Sep 26, 2012)

Before 5th November ( Remember #OpVendetta)

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arknailed7754 (Sep 26, 2012)

I might try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Sep 26, 2012)

This lovely vacuum

sony xperia ray ics 4.0.4
stock rom unrooted


----------



## xtrmsnpr (Sep 26, 2012)

matgras said:


> This lovely vacuum
> 
> sony xperia ray ics 4.0.4
> stock rom unrooted

Click to collapse



to clean up


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 26, 2012)

The mess that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> The mess that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Her mom made

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 27, 2012)

with the flour

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

baking a cake


----------



## crazymister (Sep 27, 2012)

With Xperia T

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

And a SmartWatch

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

running CM10 with


----------



## weeo (Sep 27, 2012)

huggs said:


> running CM10 with

Click to collapse



Alot of bugs

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

in my bed

(btw 4 words ^^)


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 27, 2012)

And my pants

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

are on fire


----------



## weeo (Sep 27, 2012)

huggs said:


> are on fire

Click to collapse



Because I farted

Edit: @Huggs - It was mean to be alot. But Samsung keypad changed it to a lot. Will fix

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

weeo said:


> Because I farted
> 
> Edit: @Huggs - It was mean to be alot. But Samsung keypad changed it to a lot. Will fix
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just nit-picking, grammar nazi-ing you, no bigs lol

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so forcefully that


----------



## weeo (Sep 27, 2012)

huggs said:


> Just nit-picking, grammar nazi-ing you, no bigs lol
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> so forcefully that

Click to collapse



My butt exploded...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 27, 2012)

and the world


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 27, 2012)

Came to end

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 27, 2012)

Then i resurrected

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

my dead iguana


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

And we lived


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Happily ever after

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 27, 2012)

that lame day

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## weeo (Sep 27, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> that lame day
> 
> forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;

Click to collapse



My idiotic sister

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## floating. (Sep 27, 2012)

i am alive


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 27, 2012)

You're now dead

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am Lrrr


----------



## arknailed7754 (Sep 27, 2012)

What the bollock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

this is chaos


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

you don't say?


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 27, 2012)

And Steve Jobs...

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Noticed that discontinue

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## weeo (Sep 27, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> And Steve Jobs...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Died because Android

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

Was defeated when

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 27, 2012)

He ate iPhone

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Sep 27, 2012)

After flushing the


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheeseburger Restaurant from

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Sep 28, 2012)

eternity. The End.


----------



## iDelta (Sep 28, 2012)

However one day

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2012)

while eating hay


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 28, 2012)

in a room


----------



## crazymister (Sep 28, 2012)

He suddenly died 

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## Markor13 (Sep 28, 2012)

But came back

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

To Life and

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

No One Play This Game its Boring 

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## crazymister (Sep 28, 2012)

Became a necromancer 

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Than he rushed

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 28, 2012)

To a bar.

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## trooperjohn (Sep 28, 2012)

And got slaughtered 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spatinator (Sep 28, 2012)

And drank some


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Chinese Coke. He

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spatinator (Sep 28, 2012)

Felt really sick


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 28, 2012)

And had to

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Spatinator (Sep 28, 2012)

Puke all over


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 28, 2012)

evacuate his bowels

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## notown775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Spatinator said:


> Puke all over

Click to collapse



the girls lap

"[email protected]"


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rezounded his Kartoffelbrei

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 28, 2012)

after eating all


----------



## aaronrw (Sep 28, 2012)

Of the shrooms

sentfromybrain


----------



## RivaultUser (Sep 28, 2012)

then she suddenly


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nonsense sentensese sensed

From My... ...Kartoffelbrei "doppelpunkt grosses and x and d und doppelpunkt and grosses D"  xD  [email protected]


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 28, 2012)

using sense rom


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 28, 2012)

Without any bugs

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 28, 2012)

but he still


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 28, 2012)

want Galaxy SIII

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Until he realised


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Lol*

That His Large


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 28, 2012)

Cup was full

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Of alcoholic beverages

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 28, 2012)

then drank it


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

After he realized

From My... ...Kartoffelbrei "doppelpunkt grosses and x and d und doppelpunkt and grosses D"  xD  [email protected]


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> After he realized

Click to collapse



ignorance trumps stupidity


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

He overclocked his

From My... ...Kartoffelbrei "doppelpunkt grosses and x and d und doppelpunkt and grosses D"  xD  [email protected]


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Mind to 500 GHz

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 28, 2012)

Checked into rehab 

Sent from my VS950 4G


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

for 90 days


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Atleast. Than Android


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 28, 2012)

Was so awesome

Sent from my Black Jelly phone.


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

That iOS Cried

From My... ...Kartoffelbrei "doppelpunkt grosses and x and d und doppelpunkt and grosses D"  xD  [email protected]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 28, 2012)

And sued everybody


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

To Die LOL

£@&€# - Jader - via ICS & JB Remix  Use The Thanks Button, it makes me Happy


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 28, 2012)

Everyone was so


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mad at Apple


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 28, 2012)

So Apple decided


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 28, 2012)

To go die

Sent from my VS950 4G


----------



## dmeadows013 (Sep 28, 2012)

In a hole

Via my Google Galaxy S3 with AOKP Butter


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 28, 2012)

Digged by Android

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 29, 2012)

For the Apple

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## werked (Sep 29, 2012)

which was rotten


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 29, 2012)

Smelled like ass

Sent from my VS950 4G


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

spirit, it's the


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 29, 2012)

worst smell ever! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 29, 2012)

Found on Earth

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## baldywhite (Sep 29, 2012)

Or the universe

sent from my bald head


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

Since all times

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 29, 2012)

. It had to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

Eat Hamburger. Than

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

Jump down a

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

big very large


----------



## crazymister (Sep 29, 2012)

Empire state building

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

And die due

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> And die due
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To too much

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 29, 2012)

XDA. My blanket

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

Pen is black ( Lol )

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 29, 2012)

Over Here Hustlin'

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dot The Gay

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 30, 2012)

Round ball named

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## lreyes (Sep 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Round ball named
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Steve jobs who...

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

Eat Apple All

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 30, 2012)

The day. He

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## iBlueee (Sep 30, 2012)

Jumped around happily

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 30, 2012)

Like a mad

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## iBlueee (Sep 30, 2012)

Dolphin. He then


----------



## lreyes (Sep 30, 2012)

Had a awful idea

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## iBlueee (Sep 30, 2012)

which was to


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Sep 30, 2012)

iBlueee said:


> which was to

Click to collapse



create a new


----------



## crazymister (Sep 30, 2012)

Doorway to afterlife

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

After his Life

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tonyreimer (Sep 30, 2012)

he became a

Sent from my XT910 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

Monster, which is

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lreyes (Sep 30, 2012)

Apdoidle the half
Apple and half evil
Andoridiclopes 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 30, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Monster, which is
> 
> Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



an energy drink


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 30, 2012)

But is dosent

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fit into a

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 30, 2012)

typical glass like

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> typical glass like
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sands of time


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 30, 2012)

Which can stop

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Time from

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 30, 2012)

Slipping away from

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 30, 2012)

The beginning till

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Juan_Largearm (Sep 30, 2012)

A large disaster


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

Destroyed the World

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tonyreimer (Sep 30, 2012)

The next day

Sent from my XT910 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 30, 2012)

After the world

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android311 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ended and then 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 1, 2012)

The Sheeps was

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> The Sheeps was

Click to collapse



within the wolf's


----------



## thousandecibels (Oct 1, 2012)

home just when...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2012)

thousandecibels said:


> home just when...

Click to collapse



grandma cried out "..............."


----------



## thousandecibels (Oct 1, 2012)

and said that...


----------



## crazymister (Oct 1, 2012)

She killed Saddam

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 1, 2012)

With a sword 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 1, 2012)

That was covered

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## bassie1995 (Oct 1, 2012)

in Arnie's blood.

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 1, 2012)

After a moderator

Sent from my LT18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## swarimk (Oct 1, 2012)

Caught them in

Sent from my MT25i using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

the smallest trap


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> the smallest trap

Click to collapse



a disharmonious duet


----------



## TheFaixy (Oct 2, 2012)

race to death 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## huggs (Oct 2, 2012)

at maximum speed


----------



## iDelta (Oct 2, 2012)

And climbing hills

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 2, 2012)

That was more

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Than three words

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 2, 2012)

And because of

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ckiikc (Oct 2, 2012)

he erase the


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Cache and Dalvik

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 2, 2012)

His Phone Bootloops

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

He freaks out

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SpyderTracks (Oct 2, 2012)

By throwing milkshake

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

To a girl

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Who was standing

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## SpyderTracks (Oct 2, 2012)

On the edge

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Of the mountain

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

Then thor comes

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 2, 2012)

A Peugeot Epic

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 2, 2012)

riding around in


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 2, 2012)

My slow car 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 2, 2012)

aka a toyota


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2012)

zippy four banger


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

With a giant

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2012)

Toyota's aren't giant


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pen in his

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 2, 2012)

Stinky Fat Round

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 3, 2012)

Pencil case in

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## kaleavi (Oct 3, 2012)

her pyjama's pocket

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Oct 4, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> her pyjama's pocket
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which had rodents

Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekityGeek (Oct 4, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Which had rodents
> 
> Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



building huge new ...


----------



## drmdsadiq (Oct 4, 2012)

Happily ever after!

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 4, 2012)

loosing an S3


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 4, 2012)

In the water 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## huggs (Oct 4, 2012)

in the woods


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 4, 2012)

During the night

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 4, 2012)

while the moon


----------



## crazymister (Oct 4, 2012)

Awakens all werewolves.

Sent from my Xperia T using XDA Premium.


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 4, 2012)

and the howling


----------



## crazymister (Oct 4, 2012)

Scares all noobs

Did I help?  Then please don't forget to press the thanks button.

Is your question solved? Then mark your question solved in your title.

Sent from my Xperia T using XDA Premium.


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 4, 2012)

because GB and


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 4, 2012)

ICS cant be

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 4, 2012)

friends so they


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fight all time

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 4, 2012)

because they dont


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 4, 2012)

Know how to


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 4, 2012)

Root each other.

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

Then JellyBean comes

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 5, 2012)

And kills them

Sent from Banes phone


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 5, 2012)

Now new story.

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

With a gun

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

Like a boss


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Of a mob

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 5, 2012)

Doing crazy things

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 5, 2012)

This sentensencesentencenetensen has

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

Got nothing to

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 5, 2012)

Say. So You

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

What to do

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 5, 2012)

This is not a sentence!

[ So You What to do  ]


Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

You f*** up

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

You mad bro



-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 5, 2012)

The iPhone5 comes

Sent from Banes phone


----------



## RomWiz (Oct 5, 2012)

Out to be

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## huggs (Oct 5, 2012)

made of flubber


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Overrated like rubber

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

And cheap like

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

Be quite random 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## swarimk (Oct 5, 2012)

Just like the


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 5, 2012)

Crap it's made

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

From you know

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 5, 2012)

What, when, where...

GT540 - E320 is poorly


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 5, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> What, when, where...
> 
> GT540 - E320 is poorly

Click to collapse



Is the SATs 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Is the SATs

Click to collapse



edit delete retract


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

Complete utter randomness

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## Android311 (Oct 7, 2012)

Like this....kg igloo kdjhdkdjd

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt.one (Oct 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Like this....kg igloo kdjhdkdjd
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




sdmnsn dnfad asdasd ??? :highfive:


----------



## panpjp (Oct 8, 2012)

jt.one said:


> sdmnsn dnfad asdasd ??? :highfive:

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 8, 2012)

Is in her

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2012)

Empty thick skull


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 8, 2012)

With mangekyo sharingan

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking at Zangetsu


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 8, 2012)

Performing getsuga tenshou

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2012)

While doing Rasengan


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 8, 2012)

Encountered with Cero

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## sohamssd (Oct 8, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Encountered with Cero
> 
> Regards,
> *Sdojoin*

Click to collapse



, always thinking of

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 8, 2012)

How much money

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2012)

Frank Zappa rules


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

the roost, but

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

But cant count


----------



## Thomas vdb (Oct 9, 2012)

the numbers of


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 9, 2012)

**** I give

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Oct 9, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> **** I give
> 
> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse



As a member of XDA, you must follow our "values" and kindly keep your language in check.  Thank you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

The mod stepped


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 9, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> As a member of XDA, you must follow our "values" and kindly keep your language in check.  Thank you.

Click to collapse



Sorry, it felt exactly on the expression...







KidCarter93 said:


> The mod stepped
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



And tried to

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 9, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> And tried to

Click to collapse



stop the trolling,


----------



## ktmman (Oct 9, 2012)

But the worm

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

ktmman said:


> But the worm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


broke the rules


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

and got infracted


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 9, 2012)

Then he tried

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## el_venga (Oct 9, 2012)

And tried again

Sent from my Abacus


----------



## ktmman (Oct 9, 2012)

To use nitrogenous


----------



## Sanadrate (Oct 9, 2012)

Hard hard hard

Sent From My Amaze.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867298


----------



## ktmman (Oct 9, 2012)

Pixies for food

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android311 (Oct 9, 2012)

And then he 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 9, 2012)

Did a wheelie 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 9, 2012)

In a bra


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Where I wanna (be. don't be too inappropriate guys)

Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is at home 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 9, 2012)

with a girl


----------



## Android311 (Oct 9, 2012)

Named rebbeca black 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

who was born


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 10, 2012)

On the day

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## ktmman (Oct 10, 2012)

Who took her

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 10, 2012)

ktmman said:


> Who took her
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To the prom

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2012)

where Carrie went


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 10, 2012)

"Oh God why..."


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 10, 2012)

Did I do

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Android311 (Oct 10, 2012)

Something like that 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2012)

you carnivorous rat


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 10, 2012)

and slow bat

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 10, 2012)

But it was

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

a dirty trick


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

That he played

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 10, 2012)

On his friends 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

While he was

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Sitting in the

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ktmman (Oct 11, 2012)

Rocket to mars

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android311 (Oct 11, 2012)

Like NASA did 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ktmman (Oct 11, 2012)

With those monkeys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Oct 11, 2012)

that they spanked


----------



## sy224048 (Oct 11, 2012)

On the butt

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Oct 11, 2012)

Of the cigarette

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 11, 2012)

followed by smoke


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 11, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> followed by smoke

Click to collapse



. I was looking

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2012)

through the wormhole


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 11, 2012)

Of my girlfriend 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

narrated by freeman


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 11, 2012)

closed in prison


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 11, 2012)

Locked away indefinitely

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 11, 2012)

in Sachsenhausen prison


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

. I broke out

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## jader13254 (Oct 11, 2012)

Of the best

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

of blind melon


----------



## TheArc (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> of blind melon

Click to collapse



Facing my greatest


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 11, 2012)

enemy on XDA


----------



## jamieg71 (Oct 12, 2012)

Who kanged my

"Hey, that's not a bug, that's a feature!"    Linus Torvalds, 2001


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 12, 2012)

Smart potato running

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Shinydude100 (Oct 12, 2012)

Like a boss.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 12, 2012)

But not like

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 12, 2012)

A bad pie

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## erad1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Without any crust


----------



## Sanadrate (Oct 12, 2012)

So apple sues

Sent From My Amaze.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867298


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 12, 2012)

The little kids

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Are playing under


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 12, 2012)

The bridge then

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Joven2468 (Oct 12, 2012)

a troll appeared


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

And made a

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2012)

low gurgling sound


----------



## iDelta (Oct 12, 2012)

But I killed

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

steve job's ghost


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 12, 2012)

With a penny

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cor4twenty (Oct 12, 2012)

But he sued

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Sanadrate (Oct 12, 2012)

Obama's second mistress 

Sent From My Amaze.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867298
"Who Needs SWAG When Your The Great Cornholio"


----------



## jamieg71 (Oct 13, 2012)

Debel said:


> Obama's second mistress
> 
> Sent From My Amaze.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867298
> "Who Needs SWAG When Your The Great Cornholio"

Click to collapse



Named Joe Biden


----------



## Android311 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugly as hell 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Ugly as hell
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But they still

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 13, 2012)

Liked each other 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## galaxys (Oct 13, 2012)

For being senile


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 13, 2012)

So one day

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 13, 2012)

they ate potatoes

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## huggs (Oct 13, 2012)

like Al Gore


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 13, 2012)

With a bunch

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## werked (Oct 13, 2012)

Of Cheese'n bacon


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

On a stick

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 13, 2012)

Made of wood

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 13, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> Made of wood
> 
> forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;

Click to collapse



That I keept

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2012)

in a box


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 14, 2012)

Under my bed

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iDelta (Oct 14, 2012)

With a sandwich

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 14, 2012)

Lying on my

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## LoneFlac (Oct 14, 2012)

pet lion Ralph


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

While on xda

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Oct 14, 2012)

FAP FAP FAP

-CM10 BUILD4 : i957 LTE : ROGERS
-EOS N146 : MZ604


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2012)

stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 14, 2012)

Kid went to

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 14, 2012)

Punch a brick

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

But broke his

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 14, 2012)

Fingernail so he

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cor4twenty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bit his toenail

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 15, 2012)

But choked cuz

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2012)

iDelta said:


> But choked cuz

Click to collapse



toes were stanky


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 15, 2012)

As two pigs 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Ate a rabbit...

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Ate a rabbit...
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Four lucky feet


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> Four lucky feet

Click to collapse



That my friend

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 15, 2012)

I tawt I taw an imges twead.

I did! I did taw an images twead!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 15, 2012)

Is a flying-pig-with-a-segway

Sent from the Time Vortex


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Oct 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> That my friend
> 
> forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")

Click to collapse



Had originally bought

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

An inflatable doll


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> An inflatable doll

Click to collapse



With phatty kankles,

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 16, 2012)

Was a human

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Who killed my...

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## thousandecibels (Oct 17, 2012)

**** with a


----------



## gagdude (Oct 17, 2012)

Really big thing

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2012)

thousandecibels said:


> **** with a

Click to collapse



Excuse me sir


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

you are excused


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

And I win 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> And I win

Click to collapse




but don't let


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Phone that had

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## iDelta (Oct 17, 2012)

ICS in it

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 17, 2012)

But it was

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2012)

sanctioned by the


----------



## Wingman5 (Oct 17, 2012)

I need love


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

but a catastrophe


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2012)

prevented the recurrence


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

of another disaster


----------



## huggs (Oct 18, 2012)

of unfathomable proportions


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Which saved the 

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## PortlandAmir (Oct 19, 2012)

Tiny space baby

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 19, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Phone that had
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



Minutes to talk

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## miikkahoo (Oct 19, 2012)

before the battery


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Oct 19, 2012)

miikkahoo said:


> before the battery

Click to collapse



Exploded on your


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mothers bed sheets


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 19, 2012)

That resulted massive

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 19, 2012)

Amounts of acid 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Uncle Lizard (Oct 19, 2012)

For the eggs!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Uncle Lizard said:


> For the eggs!

Click to collapse



to make omelette


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

With a side


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2012)

Of glorious bacon


----------



## gojo.pl (Oct 19, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Of glorious bacon

Click to collapse



Surelly cholesterol free


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2012)

odoriferous emanations permeated


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

His nostrils and

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 20, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> His nostrils and
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Then he drinks

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Oct 20, 2012)

His own piss

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 20, 2012)

From a shell

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 20, 2012)

Which was bash

Sent from the Time Vortex


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Which was bash
> 
> Sent from the Time Vortex

Click to collapse



coded using cmd


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 20, 2012)

With an extra

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2012)

Troy ounce of


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 20, 2012)

Some dog's bones


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 20, 2012)

That were laying 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 20, 2012)

In your room

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 20, 2012)

Decomposing. Then came

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 20, 2012)

a strange man


----------



## drmdsadiq (Oct 20, 2012)

who was naked!

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

With socks on

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

both his hands


----------



## Les Cayes (Oct 21, 2012)

Of steaming doodoo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

Exploded in his

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

private parts that

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 21, 2012)

gave him the


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

the first million


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Oct 21, 2012)

That he blew

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Up some iSheep

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 21, 2012)

Clearly by "accident"

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ben_pyett (Oct 21, 2012)

In a drunken...

Sywepd form my DsereiS


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Moment of rage

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## _Variable (Oct 21, 2012)

And she saw


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2012)

a shinning light


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

in the distance


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 21, 2012)

Stood a nun 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 21, 2012)

smidgeox said:


> Stood a nun
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Praying for God

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

That doesn't exist

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 21, 2012)

When suddenly a...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2012)

sleeping dog awoke


----------



## Shinydude100 (Oct 21, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 21, 2012)

Sitting in the 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 21, 2012)

Flagpole but there's

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 21, 2012)

Great sin that

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Could've saved him

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2012)

but instead chose


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

To let him die

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

and rot disgracefully


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Six feet under

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

is good band


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Never heard them

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 21, 2012)

I like cheese...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

You are random

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Never heard them
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



should check out


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 21, 2012)

And then suddenly......

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> should check out

Click to collapse



Meh pretty decent

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 21, 2012)

A wild man

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Was from Texas

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

And like the

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Chick y Norris he

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Beat people up

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Using his bare

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 22, 2012)

TOTALLY OFF-TOPIC (LOL which is fine, considering it's an off-topic thread...) 

But, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY, WOOOO! 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday, noob


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

smidgeox said:


> TOTALLY OFF-TOPIC (LOL which is fine, considering it's an off-topic thread...)
> 
> But, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY, WOOOO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!!!  You narrowly missed being a Scorpio...  the best sign EVER!!!!


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  You narrowly missed being a Scorpio...  the best sign EVER!!!!

Click to collapse



Thank you!! 






huggs said:


> Happy Birthday, noob

Click to collapse



Haha noob, you what? The cheek... 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

smidgeox said:


> TOTALLY OFF-TOPIC (LOL which is fine, considering it's an off-topic thread...)
> 
> But, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY, WOOOO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Happy birthday  have a good one.

Going off topic in an off topic thread? Hardcore

On topic:
It's midnight here

Sent from Pacman's DHD

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




smidgeox said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xda fight!
No wait, This is what closed the confessions thread...

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

nope, no fight lol
just good clean OT fun
although a fight does sound like good entertainment :silly:


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> xda fight!
> No wait, This is what closed the confessions thread...
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



Man, I miss that thread...

Sent from my HTC RubyUIX using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 22, 2012)

cause i no


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> cause i no

Click to collapse



that there's a


----------



## shravbits (Oct 22, 2012)

Guy right there

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Singing happy birthday

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 22, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> Singing happy birthday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To my biatch 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 22, 2012)

He says, "Hey...


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Oct 22, 2012)

W T F

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rifky125 (Oct 22, 2012)

eat pray love

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Rixi (Oct 22, 2012)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

Raced six seamen

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Raced six seamen
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Across eight oceans
(Boy I've got a dirty mind, but do you realize what "seamen" sounds like?)
Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Across eight oceans
> (Boy I've got a dirty mind, but do you realize what "seamen" sounds like?)
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yea, it was meant to tease the mods.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Yea, it was meant to tease the mods.

Click to collapse



*Three Word Story*


(That's right. Count 'em. One, two, three. The idea being to at least attempt to complete a similar thought while being restricted by the number of words your allowed to post)

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

*OP:*


GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, *only post 3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse




................................................................


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

This one time


----------



## Joro_D (Oct 23, 2012)

We were there.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

Joro_D said:


> We were there.

Click to collapse



she got naked

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinny899 (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> she got naked
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And reclothed again

(Be appropriate goddamit)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 23, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> And reclothed again
> 
> (Be appropriate goddamit)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We all cheered

(Thanks for that save)

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is prarie dogging.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 23, 2012)

Made no sense

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 23, 2012)

So we went

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

With our phones 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 24, 2012)

to the bathroom


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 24, 2012)

And walked out

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 24, 2012)

because it reeked


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 24, 2012)

Like a boss 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

Like a noob

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## WarriorArmy (Oct 24, 2012)

had a diarrhoea

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Oct 24, 2012)

Moment for a 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Oct 24, 2012)

See the portal

(Apple got hammered)


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 24, 2012)

man jump through


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

And fell hard 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## dameer (Oct 24, 2012)

from the skyscraper


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 24, 2012)

during Skyfall which


----------



## jmindset (Oct 24, 2012)

Me so hawny

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

fap 2u drop


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Which made him

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 25, 2012)

Ejaculate jaffa cakes. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 25, 2012)

smidgeox said:


> Ejaculate jaffa cakes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



 ಠ_ಠ

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## AFAinHD (Oct 25, 2012)

What happened here

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheKryptonite (Oct 25, 2012)

Said the young.


----------



## Deadly (Oct 25, 2012)

TheKryptonite said:


> Said the young.

Click to collapse



10 posts required


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> 10 posts required

Click to collapse



To eat pie 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Oct 25, 2012)

Salty juicy nutz

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 26, 2012)

Born to-be Wa$ted

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

In the ruins 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

of ancient egypt


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 26, 2012)

Lay a sword

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 26, 2012)

Like King Arthur

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

In Modern Times

Sent from one node to another


----------



## rifky125 (Oct 26, 2012)

Y U NO

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Eat my food

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 26, 2012)

with dirty chopsticks


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

The chair groan 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

W. T. F. 




**Me thinks some don't understand this thread **


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> **Me thinks some don't understand this thread **

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly


----------



## brickedman (Oct 26, 2012)

So he says

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

out aloud and


----------



## Deadly (Oct 26, 2012)

Some still dont


Sent from the MUST have app! 

**I think op first post needs some description for them**


----------



## jmindset (Oct 26, 2012)

Lay and pray

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

For others that 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## elias2204 (Oct 26, 2012)

Walk around in


----------



## jmindset (Oct 26, 2012)

Wall N stall

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 27, 2012)

carrying a bag


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 27, 2012)

Full of clothes 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## redmozzy (Oct 27, 2012)

For the poor 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## =JKT= (Oct 27, 2012)

pre-owned by Ahnold


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Under the sun. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## brickedman (Oct 27, 2012)

By the beach

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Slip and sliding

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 27, 2012)

to get to


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2012)

The big waves


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 27, 2012)

On the other

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## gagdude (Oct 27, 2012)

treb1797 said:


> Me so horny

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 27, 2012)

The game console 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

Made of gold

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Sick of cok

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Sick of cok
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Made no sense

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Made no sense
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No it did

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

jmindset said:


> No it did
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



This is awesome

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

To others that

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## EnMoSya (Oct 27, 2012)

Will be the


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> This is awesome
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Indeed it is

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 27, 2012)

End of days


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## Deadly (Oct 27, 2012)

and this game


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Is forever flowing

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 27, 2012)

Through my mind

**Men have become the tools of their tools**


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

And this thread

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 27, 2012)

down the river...


----------



## Mattix724 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up the hill

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

In the eyes

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 27, 2012)

icephatom said:


> In the eyes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of my cat 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 27, 2012)

Came the dark

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Of the nightfall 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

On the planet

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 27, 2012)

we call earth.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

Small and blue

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## SOLIDFND (Oct 27, 2012)

That Is All 

Sent from my GT-I9100G


----------



## mathew1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not for long...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 27, 2012)

distance in relationship


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 27, 2012)

Between two persons

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 27, 2012)

With two cat

Phone: Xperia Arc S+Unlocked BL
Kernel: FusioN v3.5
Rom: [AOKP][JB][RC]KXP for ARC/ARC S[BUILD4]
Baseband: 77


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

And four dogs

Sent from one node to another


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 27, 2012)

and 5 gorillas 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Oct 27, 2012)

Shouldn't be compared 


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Probe thy buttocks

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Probe thy buttocks
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Keep it clean

Sent from one node to another


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2012)

like soap bubbles


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Eating rancid twinkies

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 27, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Eating rancid twinkies
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



And transformer jaffas

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 27, 2012)

That were left

Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!


----------



## brickedman (Oct 27, 2012)

In the jar

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 27, 2012)

next to my

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheJakeG92 (Oct 27, 2012)

Window, that is...


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2012)

always left open


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 28, 2012)

Except today when

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2012)

I decided to


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Have them for 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Jumping over flamingos

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Which caused them 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 28, 2012)

to become one


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Of those that

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Reappeared over again 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 28, 2012)

Down by the

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Frozen poluted lakes

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ArcticFish (Oct 28, 2012)

Lived the ArcticFish 

Sent from my Paranoid SGH-T989 with KKO


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Mutated beyond recognition 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 28, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Mutated beyond recognition
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



And archer dies

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And archer dies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By myocardial infarction

**Men have become the tools of their tools**


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 28, 2012)

But was reborn

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 28, 2012)

to wonder why

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 28, 2012)

He came and 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wasted many hours

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## offspin2040 (Oct 28, 2012)

searching for his

Sent from a rotten potato!!!


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

On the previous 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 28, 2012)

site job where


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 28, 2012)

used to work

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## stelakis88 (Oct 28, 2012)

To the band!


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

How I wish 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 28, 2012)

For a pair 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Of items that 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 28, 2012)

Make me taller

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

XxGioxX said:


> Make me taller
> Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss

Click to collapse



,like a giraffe


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2012)

Who's on steroids

Sent from one node to another


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 28, 2012)

wearing a thong

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Spilled mango juice

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Riche101UK (Oct 29, 2012)

On Cooks  Iphone5

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 29, 2012)

Which destroyed it

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Then I laughed


----------



## =JKT= (Oct 29, 2012)

Like a maniac

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

and laughs like


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

A little girl

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Oct 29, 2012)

On Christmas day

Sent using my EVO 4G and a magic wand


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

Opening her presents

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

Like A Bawse

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## debrancherenzym (Oct 29, 2012)

Like a Sir....:laugh:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

A Sir Bawse


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

Hoping that the

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 29, 2012)

world ends tomorrow


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

But she finds

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 29, 2012)

that hurricane sandy


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Is a b!tch


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Headed to New York

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## =JKT= (Oct 29, 2012)

to find Hitch 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Headed to New York
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



For hers operation..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

So that it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So that it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Can make her

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

menewtoroot said:


> Can make her
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not do anything 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not do anything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Rather than do

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Rooting my itouch 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Rooting my itouch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bt sooner realises..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

menewtoroot said:


> Bt sooner realises..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was trolling.... I have no i device 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> I was trolling.... I have no i device
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Follow the rules

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Follow the rules
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are there rules ?
Sorry this time:
Follow didn't rules 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Are there rules ?
> Sorry this time:
> Follow didn't rules
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



What the F***

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## blackthund3r (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> What the F***
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Are you playing 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Oct 29, 2012)

On the Atari?

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

At 2 am

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 29, 2012)

In the Dark 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 29, 2012)

With a fork

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

He enters the

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> He enters the
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Kitchen alone to 


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Kitchen alone to
> 
> 
> Sent from the MUST have app!

Click to collapse



Murder the chef 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Murder the chef
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



But killed the

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 29, 2012)

pony riding ghost 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 29, 2012)

That looked like 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

The Queens Dogs

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## Dankest (Oct 30, 2012)

Confrontation in bathroom

AT&T SGS3 
ParanoidKangDroid 1.1.0 
KT747 10/28 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical MJ Supporter


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Incredibly awkward moment

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## Riche101UK (Oct 30, 2012)

Reported in News

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Oct 30, 2012)

That the guy

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

Ate raw chicken

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 31, 2012)

With raw eggs

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Oct 31, 2012)

and died of

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 31, 2012)

Roating like a

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## brickedman (Oct 31, 2012)

Bat out off

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2012)

Eastbourne mobility scooters

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## menewtoroot (Oct 31, 2012)

Which was at

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Riche101UK (Oct 31, 2012)

Storm Sandys eye

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mfsr98 (Oct 31, 2012)

***combo breaker***


----------



## hutch8891 (Nov 1, 2012)

This old man


----------



## Omyn (Nov 1, 2012)

ate all of


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Century old alcohol 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## erad1 (Nov 1, 2012)

. Because todays youth

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 1, 2012)

Want beats headphones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Which Are overrated 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 1, 2012)

Due to peeling 

Sent from my poorly Acer E320


----------



## i8qbert (Nov 1, 2012)

of the scalp


----------



## azoller1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Of the head

Sent from my stock LG Spectrum Using LTE 4G on Verizon


----------



## SpyderTracks (Nov 1, 2012)

And bloodied ears

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 2, 2012)

with tampon earplugs


----------



## Riche101UK (Nov 2, 2012)

Patented by Apple

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Nov 2, 2012)

Who are ridiculous

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jonny (Nov 2, 2012)

E4GTUser94 said:


> Who are ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And are overpriced

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 2, 2012)

Jonny said:


> And are overpriced
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



So I bombed


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Nov 2, 2012)

Patent nazi scum

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mingolianbeef (Nov 2, 2012)

Into f*cking oblivion

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 2, 2012)

with foul words.

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 2, 2012)

And they still


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hate the Templar's

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Nov 2, 2012)

Closed iPhone ecosystems

Sent from my awesome Nexus S


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

And must find

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 2, 2012)

Out how to

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 2, 2012)

Prevent crapple lawsuit

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Prevent crapple lawsuit
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



From destroying humanity

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## SuperBonk (Nov 2, 2012)

*in the galaxy*


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 2, 2012)

Only Chuck Norris


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't use a

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 2, 2012)

smart phone with


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2012)

sensational aquatic nightlife


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 2, 2012)

complete with sharks

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 2, 2012)

with a fetish

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Riche101UK (Nov 2, 2012)

For Balding Megalomaniacs

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 3, 2012)

Sending cadaver dogs

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClementNg23 (Nov 3, 2012)

Into outer space


----------



## dkmali (Nov 3, 2012)

Live like Android 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2012)

looking like Hogs


----------



## Riche101UK (Nov 4, 2012)

Pimped with chrome 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 4, 2012)

Feel the action


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 4, 2012)

Because of its 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bad habit that

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 4, 2012)

that feels good

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

And can kill

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## jmindset (Nov 4, 2012)

Your lose holes

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 5, 2012)

That were tightened

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## DarthDerron (Nov 5, 2012)

with a wrench


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

From Monkey Spanners

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

and desire of.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## slo_down (Nov 5, 2012)

captain move zig ...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

slo_down said:


> captain move zig ...

Click to collapse



Was not happy

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Was not happy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To see his

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## jmindset (Nov 6, 2012)

Wife suck guys

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 6, 2012)

Heated earlobe droppings

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Heated earlobe droppings
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With such velocity 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 6, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> With such velocity
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



And power. It

Sent from my XT912


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> And power. It
> 
> Sent from my XT912

Click to collapse



must have some

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 6, 2012)

Armpit hair juice

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## nyckid211 (Nov 6, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Armpit hair juice
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



that tastes yummy!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## XxGioxX (Nov 6, 2012)

That gives you

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 6, 2012)

XxGioxX said:


> That gives you
> 
> Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss

Click to collapse



The power to

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Nov 6, 2012)

Have x-ray vision

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 6, 2012)

E4GTUser94 said:


> Have x-ray vision
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To see through

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

androidino95 said:


> To see through
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000

Click to collapse



Key holes but 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

not the clothes...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

On your back

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

is a wall


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> is a wall

Click to collapse



that can move
*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

but not run


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> but not run

Click to collapse



So fast, but

Co-Head of TDOT
-----
Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 6, 2012)

Still be able

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 6, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Still be able
> 
> $3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3

Click to collapse



To run like

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 6, 2012)

androidino95 said:


> To run like
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000

Click to collapse



A human and

Co-Head of TDOT
-----
Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 6, 2012)

A jealous girl

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## i8qbert (Nov 6, 2012)

with a fake


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 6, 2012)

Ladyboy in Bangkok 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 6, 2012)

Made me wet

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 6, 2012)

With tingly sensations 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i8qbert (Nov 6, 2012)

in my toes


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 6, 2012)

because its so


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> because its so

Click to collapse



good, thanks to 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 7, 2012)

the chocolate sprinkles

I did a boo-boo .


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 7, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> the chocolate sprinkles
> 
> I did a boo-boo .

Click to collapse



Sprinkled my balls

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

With a hot LG Optimus Me

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 7, 2012)

Not three words...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Let's close this

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

How about no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was joking 



Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 7, 2012)

You should not..


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2012)

dagger said:


> You should not..

Click to collapse



put your finger


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

In your mouth

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> In your mouth
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



And bite them  

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 7, 2012)

They're not sausages ...


----------



## jova33 (Nov 8, 2012)

They're hot dogs!

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 8, 2012)

Least they were

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxStatiX (Nov 8, 2012)

Before you killed


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

All of my

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful, sweet, precious


----------



## gagdude (Nov 8, 2012)

Lumps of poo

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 8, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Back to work

Click to collapse



With my poo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jova33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yummy yummy poo

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

On my tacos

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## miniceki (Nov 8, 2012)

I love work :laugh:


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 8, 2012)

Especially when i


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 8, 2012)

Have no choice.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 8, 2012)

I beta test random apps...

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I beta test random apps...
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Someone can't count


 ( To three apparently)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## miniceki (Nov 8, 2012)

> Someone can't count

Click to collapse



I can't duke


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

Because you are

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Already doing it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Like Gangnam style

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Tired of that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Stupid dance and

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 8, 2012)

Like to root

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2012)

Hoot, hoot, hoot..............


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 8, 2012)

Beer, boobs, food... *mmmmm*

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

Not really though 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

yes it is.


----------



## userofandroid (Nov 9, 2012)

...way to go....


----------



## Fotida (Nov 9, 2012)

Friday. Freedom. Paradise


----------



## elagrew (Nov 9, 2012)

*3 Words*

Upgraded ROM....GREAT!

--El


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally, the virgin.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Decided that she...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Could have some 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

Whole steak enchilada 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Whole steak enchilada
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And a 1.5L cocacola...

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 10, 2012)

... but she doesn't ...


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

Like it raw

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 10, 2012)

based on what

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 10, 2012)

which do not


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2012)

cry out for


----------



## maicsdhin (Nov 10, 2012)

help because of

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuzioninfinity (Nov 10, 2012)

the raptors man


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 10, 2012)

We were same

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 10, 2012)

In the class 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 10, 2012)

And I will..

I am sending this message, from SPARTA!!


----------



## droidiser (Nov 10, 2012)

hit you on


----------



## thousandecibels (Nov 10, 2012)

with droidiser head


----------



## droidiser (Nov 10, 2012)

thousandecibels said:


> with droidiser head

Click to collapse



causing thousanddecibels noise


----------



## thousandecibels (Nov 10, 2012)

saying "***** PLEASE".


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2012)

that's so gay


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 11, 2012)

What the hell

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2012)

is going on


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 11, 2012)

here? I don't ...


----------



## treb1797 (Nov 11, 2012)

Loosen up people


----------



## XxGioxX (Nov 11, 2012)

Then I won't

Sent From My HTC One S Like A Boss


----------



## NatTheCat (Nov 11, 2012)

drive an Acura

Sent From The B*S*A*D Child Prime


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 11, 2012)

that made by


----------



## thousandecibels (Nov 11, 2012)

lil **** go


----------



## jmindset (Nov 11, 2012)

No fake food

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is better than

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone except you

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2012)

feeling the luv


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 11, 2012)

thousandecibels said:


> lil **** go

Click to collapse



What was this?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> What was this?

Click to collapse



misuse of language


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> misuse of language

Click to collapse



Call the mods

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Call the mods
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you call?

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did you call?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



The troll mod!!!


----------



## thousandecibels (Nov 12, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 12, 2012)

For the herpes

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 12, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> For the herpes
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



But it's never 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 12, 2012)

Too late to

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 12, 2012)

Apologize.... yeah ohh

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

That was lame

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 12, 2012)

Haydlen18 said:


> That was lame
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Man, but I

(Dude how many awesome phones do you have? )

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

with good grammar


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 12, 2012)

By using a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 13, 2012)

Rusty spoon for

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## galaxys (Nov 13, 2012)

Feeding the huge


----------



## huggs (Nov 13, 2012)

appetite he aquired


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 13, 2012)

By getting rid of

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 13, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> By getting rid of
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



(That's four words, just saying)

the really smelly


----------



## mkropf (Nov 14, 2012)

With red sauce 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (Nov 14, 2012)

All over it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

Fat flying hamsters 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rmcsc (Nov 14, 2012)

Made of stone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 14, 2012)

were flying near


----------



## chitose_ndy (Nov 14, 2012)

A crawling zombie

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Holding a rifle


----------



## dagger (Nov 14, 2012)

rooted his phone..


----------



## gagdude (Nov 14, 2012)

Like a bawse

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

like a wannabe


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

happy fluffy woodchuck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2012)

would chuck wood


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2012)

When they found

Sent from Xperia Ray powered by Jellybean using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 14, 2012)

a lost iphone


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 14, 2012)

And shattered it


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

with a hammer


----------



## jaredsleboeuf (Nov 14, 2012)

from the garage


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 15, 2012)

Of Indian Larry 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## bmlzootown (Nov 15, 2012)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mxair2001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cool story bro


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 15, 2012)

You're so smart 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

except not really


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 15, 2012)

I was kidding

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 15, 2012)

No you werent

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> No you werent
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



At your home..


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 15, 2012)

Where Metallica sings

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

The four horsemen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 15, 2012)

Who rode on

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

Some apocolyps ponies


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

No ponies teehee

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 15, 2012)

that have iphones

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

with unlimited data-plan


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 15, 2012)

BITE THE APPLE


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 15, 2012)

because apple is


----------



## DroidMaster18 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chuck Norris' enemy...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

DroidMaster18 said:


> Chuck Norris' enemy...

Click to collapse



And Bruce Lee's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gallardo5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> And Bruce Lee's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Slave that does 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S rocking JB


----------



## anazhd (Nov 15, 2012)

Nonsense things and

"the Saga is complete but there will be more


----------



## treb1797 (Nov 15, 2012)

Blah Blah Blah....


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Go to school

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 16, 2012)

beat the professor


----------



## Deadly (Nov 16, 2012)

ANDRO*BOY said:


> beat the professor

Click to collapse



And got kicked..

Sent from the MUST have app! dattebayo!


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 16, 2012)

by their granny


----------



## CPA Poke (Nov 16, 2012)

in the kneecap


----------



## AshtonTS (Nov 16, 2012)

With an arrow

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Jack_Bender (Nov 16, 2012)

Fus Ro Dah


----------



## Leadwerks (Nov 16, 2012)

*3 more words*

Echoes the shout....


----------



## rmcsc (Nov 17, 2012)

Of screaming dragons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 17, 2012)

Who will eventually

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Nov 17, 2012)

run away and

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordnorms (Nov 17, 2012)

wild wild west


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 17, 2012)

a crazy lady


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Farted a fart...


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 17, 2012)

Who was really

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

HTCSensationOwner said:


> Who was really
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Smelly, old, and...


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Smelly, old, and...

Click to collapse



Had mild diarrhoea

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Had mild diarrhoea
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which would cause

(Hey I remember you from the ban thread! Hello )

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2012)

modest gastronomic eruptions


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Out of children's

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2012)

fables come interesting


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 18, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> fables come interesting

Click to collapse



With pieces of 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 18, 2012)

Hair on his

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zatta (Nov 18, 2012)

HTCSensationOwner said:


> Hair on his
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nose wrath that

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 19, 2012)

He could do

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial [COLOR=Turquoise  Blue]CyanogenMod 9.1.0*[/COLOR]


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 19, 2012)

Anything with and

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 19, 2012)

Stopped doing it

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## Fotida (Nov 19, 2012)

Like a pro


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 23, 2012)

He almost had

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Nov 23, 2012)

The balls to

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 23, 2012)

Jump off the 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpyderTracks (Nov 23, 2012)

Backwards passage of

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 23, 2012)

A huge cliff

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## offspin2040 (Nov 23, 2012)

With nothing but

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

An umbrella and

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Whacked his balls 

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

On the terrifying

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Chest of the

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Arctic giant who

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Took a sledgehammer

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

And killed himself

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

By plunging it

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

Into a toilet

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain


----------



## Dankest (Nov 23, 2012)

The above post

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

Kind of defeated

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Purpose of game

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 23, 2012)

Is to have

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

dead thread revival


----------



## exb0 (Nov 24, 2012)

Death to Romney. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2012)

exb0 said:


> Death to Romney.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



The communist leader

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 24, 2012)

That loves Korea 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

Which hates America...

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

Romney is cool

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

as a cucumber


----------



## mathew1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

But before dying 


Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Nov 24, 2012)

He vowed that

||I'm just a PM away for help||


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 25, 2012)

He will never

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Bomb the Cupertino

Sent from my xda using GT-I8150


----------



## exb0 (Nov 25, 2012)

But he lied 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## offspin2040 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cuz he was

I am potatoe
Cheers,
mrappbrain


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 25, 2012)

Waiting for that


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Fat, fat cat

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 25, 2012)

With a golden

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Nov 25, 2012)

mouse in its


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 25, 2012)

Really really big

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 25, 2012)

pen------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ holder with two


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2012)

Very small pen-

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## DizzyNinja (Nov 26, 2012)

*rsveybro upon*

wan as undercover


----------



## usaff22 (Nov 26, 2012)

FBI agent who

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 26, 2012)

didn't  follow regulations..


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 26, 2012)

And got inked


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 26, 2012)

By a professional 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## usaff22 (Nov 26, 2012)

And his superior

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> And his superior
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Horse loving boss...

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 26, 2012)

Who infact had

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Who infact had
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



A fat goat

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Whose name was Billy (see what I did there )

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 26, 2012)

And he ate

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

LG Optimus Me's 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 26, 2012)

all jelly beans


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

In the world

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## sdojoin (Nov 26, 2012)

Of cruelty recides

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 26, 2012)

a good prince


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 26, 2012)

because he was


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 26, 2012)

Embarrassed by Crapple

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Nov 27, 2012)

And then he,

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 27, 2012)

Stood on a

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 27, 2012)

Big round Rock

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

five gallon bucket


----------



## exb0 (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> five gallon bucket

Click to collapse



Then it exploded 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 27, 2012)

Into a bucket

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 27, 2012)

Full of snails 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2012)

Escargot in garlic


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 27, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Escargot in garlic

Click to collapse



And rotton cherries

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2012)

causes food poisoning


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 27, 2012)

When badly ingested

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

To an iPhone

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 27, 2012)

That fell hard 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSG (Nov 27, 2012)

Lots of things

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSG said:


> Lots of things
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Plus Nokia 3310

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

But he saved

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2012)

this pitiful thread


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 29, 2012)

with dumb replies

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 29, 2012)

such as the


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 30, 2012)

World has never


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 30, 2012)

While drinking snapple

You Live To Die.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> While drinking snapple
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Choked and drowned

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2012)

in a naughty

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 30, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> in a naughty
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Galaxy note two 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmcsc (Nov 30, 2012)

Which is huge

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

The biggest phone

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 30, 2012)

That was seen....

In the mall....

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Wearing a case 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2012)

your a case


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

a basket case


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Who drinks milk

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Who drinks milk
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



And stale cookies 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The biggest phone
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Why do you have same avatar -_-







OptimusLove said:


> That was seen....
> 
> In the mall....
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## rmcsc (Dec 1, 2012)

More than three... :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

years ago, she


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> years ago, she

Click to collapse



Ate a fat

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## samuel2706 (Dec 2, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Ate a fat
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



Chicken flavoured man


----------



## ihavenewnike (Dec 2, 2012)

Who had omeletes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 2, 2012)

ihavenewnike said:


> Who had omeletes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Full of nuts

You Live To Die.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Full of nuts
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



And pumpkin pie

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## rmcsc (Dec 2, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> And pumpkin pie
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



Full of nuts

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odst0016 (Dec 2, 2012)

rmcsc said:


> Full of nuts
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea dez nutz

Sent from my toroplus using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 2, 2012)

Is spelled right

You Live To Die.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2012)

like a pro


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Why do you have same avatar -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




TravisBean said:


> like a pro

Click to collapse



Who has a 'fro

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 2, 2012)

And a mustache 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 2, 2012)

but not on


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 2, 2012)

kingnba6 said:


> but not on

Click to collapse



meanwhile fat guy

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Bhavik Jain said:


> meanwhile fat guy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eating his crap

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

While pooping crap..

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> While pooping crap..
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

Click to collapse



tasting his crap  


oooih gross 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Which tastes crappy

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Dec 2, 2012)

Very very crappy

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

So so crappy

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 2, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Eating his crap
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> While pooping crap..
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

Click to collapse





Bhavik Jain said:


> tasting his crap
> 
> 
> oooih gross
> ...

Click to collapse



Earning a ban


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Earning a ban

Click to collapse



While he's sorry 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Earning a ban

Click to collapse



Quoted for truth



(yes it's a cliché, but what the heck)


----------



## dagger (Dec 4, 2012)

Which was why


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

dagger said:


> Which was why

Click to collapse



PBJ (Peanut Butter and Jelly) was invented

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> PBJ (Peanut Butter and Jelly) was invented
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



for pony food 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 4, 2012)

but also had


----------



## The Apostle (Dec 4, 2012)

Come to know

Sent From The Galaxy via ICS


----------



## huggs (Dec 4, 2012)

the truth about


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

The hungry chicken

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like crap

You Live To Die.


----------



## Hpsgill (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate apple












I hate its taste




And its red colour

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

But I love

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 4, 2012)

And a werido

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YeledKaki (Dec 4, 2012)

who eats pie


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

All the time


----------



## LilProphet (Dec 5, 2012)

With meat salad

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

On the side

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Of his nipple

You Live To Die.


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 5, 2012)

He sucked it

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

batman38102 said:


> He sucked it
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With  bacon sides

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 5, 2012)

from a live


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

Smelly and stinky

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Virus1x (Dec 5, 2012)

Butter rum cookies

Law? I am the law.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

In your valves

You Live To Die.


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 5, 2012)

And he said

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

All hail the

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Dec 5, 2012)

magical talking mushroom 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

E4GTUser94 said:


> magical talking mushroom
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That likes ponies 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

that should die


----------



## GuestK00328 (Dec 5, 2012)

In Tokyo, Japan

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

The tsunami returned

You Live To Die.


----------



## Virus1x (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> The tsunami returned
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



THE ENTs Swarmed

Law? I am the law.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

error: int s;


----------



## TFDRA (Dec 5, 2012)

Press alt+f4

sent from a sensing sensation !


----------



## rmcsc (Dec 5, 2012)

timmy-kidd said:


> Press alt+f4
> 
> sent from a sensing sensation !

Click to collapse



To close Beardkachu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Dec 5, 2012)

rmcsc said:


> To close Beardkachu
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Showing error 404

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## Hobbesfed (Dec 6, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Showing error 404
> 
> Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...

Click to collapse



Causing someone to...


----------



## Virus1x (Dec 7, 2012)

Hobbesfed said:


> Causing someone to...

Click to collapse



Close this thread 

Law? I am the law.


----------



## usaff22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww, snap! Placeholder

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 7, 2012)

Keeps the place.

You Live To Die.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Keeps the place.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Of turtles and 

Thread Closed


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 8, 2012)

Bacon and bacon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

Turkey and turkey 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

And more bacon 

Thread Closed


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And more bacon
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



With extra bacon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> With extra bacon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



And even more bacon 

Thread Closed


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And even more bacon
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



You broke it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

No I didn't! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes you didnt

You Live To Die.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm so confused 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



About the point 

Thread Closed


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 8, 2012)

To no return 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> To no return
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Where phones eat 

Thread Closed


----------



## studacris (Dec 8, 2012)

Food just like


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

All day long 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Dec 8, 2012)

With their octacore....

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 8, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> With their octacore....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On the beach

Sparx639


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

bare naked ladies


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

That kill horses

Thread Closed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Budweiser Clydesdale horses


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Budweiser Clydesdale horses

Click to collapse



Which have large 

Thread Closed


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Which have large
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



And very juicy

You Live To Die.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

Oranges which have 

Thread Closed


----------



## Gem Shays (Dec 9, 2012)

Happily ever after


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

With 14 trolls

Thread Closed


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> With 14 trolls
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



14 is a number, fourteen is a word


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 9, 2012)

Birds the word

Sent from Russia with love


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

hopefully snowflake approves


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

I dislike him

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I dislike him
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



and dislikes you


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

What did-I do? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 9, 2012)

Made her feel


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Like the worst 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## dkmali (Dec 9, 2012)

Someone click thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my Android Smartphone


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I dislike ponylover


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 9, 2012)

While sitting in

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

The trash can

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

Ryuk666 said:


> While sitting in
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A live volcano 

Thread Closed


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> A live volcano
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



No longer closed

Thread Open


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

It is open

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It is open
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



To trolls everywhere 

Thread Closed


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Except annoying trolls

Thread Open


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Except annoying trolls
> 
> Thread Open

Click to collapse



, all of them 

Thread Closed


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Including the king

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## usaff22 (Dec 9, 2012)

of donkeys which

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kreaz (Dec 9, 2012)

Has launched attack

Sent from my xda using GT-I8150


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

On the iCraps

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

And al iSheep

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

Went to jail 

Thread Closed(jk)


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

For copying Samsung 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

Who wasn't actually


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

That bad of 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

A person but

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

He was still

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

imprisoned for copyright

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

For copying HTC.


----------



## huggs (Dec 9, 2012)

and smoking THC


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 9, 2012)

While kicking small 

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lantonis (Dec 9, 2012)

*hm*

Am on it


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

Being very confused...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

About stuff like 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome android ROMs.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 10, 2012)

Are the best

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

In the world.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> In the world.

Click to collapse



Of crazy monkeys 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

Who's only activity


----------



## huggs (Dec 10, 2012)

was stripping copper


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

To sell for


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

Bananas and alcohol

You Live To Die.


----------



## Onefast (Dec 10, 2012)

With thrown feces

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Dec 10, 2012)

JuaN Manuel Marquezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 10, 2012)

Is the worst 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

Of the worst

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 10, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Of the worst
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



meanwhile in space

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

Marvin the martian

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2012)

narfled the Garthok


----------



## huggs (Dec 10, 2012)

just to see


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 10, 2012)

What would happen 

Sent from my AOKP JB One V.


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 10, 2012)

If he danced

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 10, 2012)

Like a fool

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Da Kine (Dec 10, 2012)

To be cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 10, 2012)

Like a tool 

Sent from my AOKP JB One V.


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

On the moon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Da Kine (Dec 10, 2012)

Made of cheese 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

Causes the sneeze

You Live To Die.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2012)

oh b#tch please


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 11, 2012)

Because you seized

Sent from my AOKP JB One V.


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Dec 11, 2012)

All his weed

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 11, 2012)

FinZ28 said:


> All his weed
> 
> Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand

Click to collapse



And his crack

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 11, 2012)

He's drug free

You Live To Die.


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 11, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> He's drug free
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



but peer pressure

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## Da Kine (Dec 11, 2012)

Is a b#tch 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 11, 2012)

Stop that word...


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 11, 2012)

forced him to

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 11, 2012)

get on his


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome and epic

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Kreaz (Dec 12, 2012)

Horse with a/an

Sent from my xda using GT-I8150


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

awesome, hot, and


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 12, 2012)

Good looking driver

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 12, 2012)

however horse golfers

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gplock (Dec 12, 2012)

On Android_Monsters

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## x6gamecooperation (Dec 12, 2012)

put off his watch





Bhavik Jain said:


> forced him to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 12, 2012)

x6gamecooperation said:


> put off his watch

Click to collapse



I'll be nice and ignore your post. 







gplock said:


> On Android_Monsters
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



drinking some whiskey

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

In the bar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kreaz (Dec 13, 2012)

With Steve Jobs

Sent from my xda using GT-I8150


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

With his illness

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 13, 2012)

made him quir


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 13, 2012)

But batman made

___________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> But batman made
> 
> ___________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some Beats headphones


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 13, 2012)

That made everyone

___________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Threevo (Dec 13, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> That made everyone
> 
> ___________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Buy some weed

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JCK4P (Dec 13, 2012)

When suddenly, the


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 13, 2012)

Quick brown fox 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Saw a troll


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Saw a troll

Click to collapse



my f*****g god
screamed d fox

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

That's six words

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 13, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's six words
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



i couldnt resist

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## Kbeig (Dec 13, 2012)

ding dang do


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

Up the flu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2012)

so says you


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 16, 2012)

with a new 

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2012)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 17, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu

Click to collapse



Rain and hue

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dusk to dawn 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

was good movie


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 18, 2012)

Except when the

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Of hepatitis C

Sent from my AOKP JB One V.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 18, 2012)

And those diabetes.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

Attacked Justin beiber

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 18, 2012)

With a noob-slaying_laser-sword_v3.2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2012)

*呵呵*

真有意思


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 真有意思

Click to collapse



Man only english

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

What is English?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What is English?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



a pool tactic


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> a pool tactic

Click to collapse



That smells bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That smells bad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



the end. Fin.


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 19, 2012)

Or is it?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Dec 19, 2012)

Its definitely not

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 19, 2012)

Over yet, but

Purposely burnt from my Epic Toastfire S powered by Premium Tomaytos.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes it is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## LilProphet (Dec 19, 2012)

On the 21st 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

The world'll end.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## LilProphet (Dec 19, 2012)

As this story, 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## JaimePG (Dec 19, 2012)

But we don't


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Care at all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2012)

'cause Homey don't


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> 'cause Homey don't

Click to collapse



wear no tie! 

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

julio8a00 said:


> 2 days left!

Click to collapse



Until nothing happens!


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Until nothing happens!

Click to collapse



Then we all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Then we all
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Keep on living


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Keep on living

Click to collapse



In chaos and


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> In chaos and

Click to collapse



Insane people everywhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Insane people everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eating up the

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 20, 2012)

Vibrantly jubilational circumference

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Which is why

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

The world won't

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

End on the

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

21st of December

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

4 days before 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 20, 2012)

a special day


----------



## elkostar (Dec 20, 2012)

cold in here


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 20, 2012)

And very wet 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

And very humid

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2012)

yet surprisingly adequate


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 20, 2012)

It was hot

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## JoeOhio (Dec 20, 2012)

Not for Santa!!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 20, 2012)

Who brought toys 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 20, 2012)

Like Gargantuan testicles.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Dec 20, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby was


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 20, 2012)

A Miraculous phenomenal
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## lukop (Dec 20, 2012)

*ndyvices the*

I´ll be back!


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 20, 2012)

Shut up! NO!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

I say yes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok.... oh mylanta.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Is so awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Ok.... oh mylanta.......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> Is so awesome
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



no story here


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Which is terrible 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 21, 2012)

because who cares

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Dec 21, 2012)

batman38102 said:


> because who cares
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




nobody does. Fin.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't do it
Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxGioxX (Dec 21, 2012)

So i did

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

It still lives. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inchoate (Dec 22, 2012)

In the abyss


----------



## nikki07 (Dec 22, 2012)

Live for Sophia! 

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 22, 2012)

on the double

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 22, 2012)

Sandwich with cheese

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 22, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Sandwich with cheese
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And bacon too 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 22, 2012)

Gives me diarrhea 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

Which smells bad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Which smells bad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And makes him

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 22, 2012)

pee his pants


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 22, 2012)

And makes him

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> And makes him
> 
> Sent from my muffiny mufin

Click to collapse



Sing and dance

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

All day long 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 23, 2012)

And then and

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LilProphet (Dec 23, 2012)

Another one came

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## SacGuru (Dec 23, 2012)

And killed him.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 23, 2012)

With a car 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## zbigoo (Dec 23, 2012)

which was a


----------



## huggs (Dec 23, 2012)

damn good thing


----------



## Immick (Dec 23, 2012)

she was driving


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 23, 2012)

With a guy

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## gagdude (Dec 23, 2012)

Who had herpes

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sebastianq28 (Dec 23, 2012)

She never thought 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 23, 2012)

That the world-would-end

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 23, 2012)

Two days ago

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 23, 2012)

Mr. Potato head

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sebastianq28 (Dec 23, 2012)

Visously with a...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 23, 2012)

Sebastianq28 said:


> Visously with a......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



very sexy toaster.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 24, 2012)

That makes toast 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 24, 2012)

But lacks a

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> But lacks a
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good enough person 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bonell (Dec 24, 2012)

He was not

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_F_Word (Dec 24, 2012)

Hung like horse 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 24, 2012)

bonell said:


> He was not
> 
> Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Able to do


----------



## bonell (Dec 24, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Able to do

Click to collapse



Anything by himself

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _deleted_ (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## huggs (Dec 24, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> But then he
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



put on his


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Teensy weensy pantyhose.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowFax (Dec 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Teensy weensy pantyhose.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And rode on

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowFax said:


> And rode on
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A very fast

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

And smelly cow

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mathew1234 (Dec 25, 2012)

That could not

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> And smelly cow
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In the fields 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 25, 2012)

Over some hills

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

mathew1234 said:


> That could not
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have been true 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Dec 25, 2012)

Because i said 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryuk666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Eat my shorts

Sent from my AOKP JB One V.


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

And you did 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 25, 2012)

Eat my shorts 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

But they taste 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

So much worse

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 25, 2012)

maazdraco said:


> So much worse
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Than burnt hen 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

Bhavik Jain said:


> Than burnt hen
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That was ill

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 25, 2012)

maazdraco said:


> That was ill
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



And smudged with-poop 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

On a piece-of-bread 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 25, 2012)

using a dirty


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

And old shovel 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 25, 2012)

To dig up

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 25, 2012)

A very big

Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1, 
Big thanks to Chenleicpp.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 25, 2012)

Pile up gold

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 25, 2012)

That's all mine

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll spend it

Sent from my superphone in 2000 BC


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2012)

all on taffy


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2012)

but not impossible


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 25, 2012)

To eat taffy

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 26, 2012)

In a room

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Filled with rats 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy crAp said

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 26, 2012)

What did you 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Michael3214 (Dec 26, 2012)

Feed the rats

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Dec 26, 2012)

To make them

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1Chain (Dec 26, 2012)

Urinate so often

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 26, 2012)

On the face

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2012)

my mustache resides


----------



## Antibot (Dec 26, 2012)

And I was


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 26, 2012)

Gonna shoot someone

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 26, 2012)

however I decided

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## soybi (Dec 26, 2012)

To go home

*i-scream-soybi*


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 26, 2012)

And kill that

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 26, 2012)

Young and old 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Antibot (Dec 26, 2012)

Tortoise which had


----------



## Nick Kaboom (Dec 26, 2012)

been constipated for


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 26, 2012)

Eating human flesh

Sent from my superphone in 2000 BC


----------



## soybi (Dec 26, 2012)

While cooking some

*i-scream-soybi*


----------



## Veam (Dec 26, 2012)

spaghetti which were


----------



## androidino95 (Dec 27, 2012)

Rolling on the

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 27, 2012)

Deep side with

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## atomcontra (Dec 27, 2012)

Gobs of flesh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2012)

Extra mushroom sauce

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Dec 27, 2012)

And a side 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

Of awesome sauce 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowFax (Dec 27, 2012)

Made of rotten 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soybi (Dec 27, 2012)

Rat's head because

*i-scream-soybi*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CaG00 (Dec 27, 2012)

Unlock root flash


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

and then suddenly

Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

Came the titans

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

And unleashed their

Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....


----------



## androidrockz (Dec 27, 2012)

Unfathomable wrath, and...

Swyped from my rooted HTC One V (Stock 4.0.3)


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

Storyish. He was...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 27, 2012)

So frigging tired

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

Was up all-night

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

On cool disco...


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Disco NOT cool. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## soybi (Dec 28, 2012)

And keep dancing

*i-scream-soybi*


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

With a girl...


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 28, 2012)

Whose name was

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

Ice cream sandwich... 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BBKGTTDi (Dec 28, 2012)

She had huge.....


----------



## billyp707 (Dec 28, 2012)

Desire to eat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Spaghetti and meatballs

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 28, 2012)

Made out of

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

Your very old

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 28, 2012)

With kiddish avatar

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 28, 2012)

Nay we go

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## exynoss (Dec 28, 2012)

Fu*k you Samsung

Because not releasing exynos source code of galaxy S3


----------



## studacris (Dec 28, 2012)

Too many words


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 28, 2012)

On my arm

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

So i bought...


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 28, 2012)

A bad iPad

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 28, 2012)

And got a 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

Good ipad. Then...


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Realized ipads suck


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

BartxGamer said:


> Good ipad. Than...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



*Then...

It blew up

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## miniterror (Dec 28, 2012)

and made me

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy for about...


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## androidino95 (Dec 28, 2012)

2 miliseconds like

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## teachmeluv (Dec 28, 2012)

a sad rabbit


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 29, 2012)

Eating some carrot

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

That was tainted 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

So it died

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

With an iCrap

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> With an iCrap
> 
> Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
> thanks are appreciated

Click to collapse



so he called

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

up Android Police

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

Using his awesome

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## madferretx (Dec 29, 2012)

Oops just wiped


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't belive!...


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 29, 2012)

That I just 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 29, 2012)

did it on...

Death is not the end of life. Life is the beginning of death.


----------



## dkmali (Dec 29, 2012)

l hack Android 

Sent from my Android Smartphone


----------



## Shawn_Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

to look cool


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

And to hug

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> And to hug
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



n00b people


----------



## soybi (Dec 29, 2012)

And someone says

*i-scream-soybi*


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 29, 2012)

"you are sausage!"


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treb1797 (Dec 29, 2012)

Enjoying my vacation


----------



## Bhavik Jain (Dec 30, 2012)

treb1797 said:


> Enjoying my vacation

Click to collapse



In Atlantic Ocean

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

He saw sharks


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 30, 2012)

Eating his wife

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

So he ate 


Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

The floating chair 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

Which fell on 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weenguyen (Dec 30, 2012)

Memories passed away

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

He felt sad 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

Because he did 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

Forget about that

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

play the fiddle 

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

How to raise

Sent from the brick


----------



## studacris (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't kill me!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

But I want-to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Do some maths


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Do some maths

Click to collapse



Rather than killing

________________________________
"You've given these people everything"


Not everything....Not yet."


----------



## huggs (Dec 31, 2012)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Rather than killing

Click to collapse



innocent XDA members


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2012)

But some are

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 31, 2012)

not so innocent

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## CyberScopes (Dec 31, 2012)

Like ure mum

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

Little five year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 31, 2012)

boy in a


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugly treehouse which 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

full of insects


----------



## Beamer9408 (Dec 31, 2012)

With an owl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 31, 2012)

That had $ex

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 31, 2012)

maazdraco said:


> That had $ex
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With the frog

Sent from my superphone in 2000 BC


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

which is disgusting


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 31, 2012)

But also amazing

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## galaxys (Jan 1, 2013)

In her tight


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 1, 2013)

Purse she has

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

lots of money


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

"Happy New Year!!!!

Sent from my SGH-i535 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

She suddenly exclaimed..

Sent from my SGH-i535 using xda premium


----------



## blackthund3r (Jan 1, 2013)

Droid2drummer said:


> "Happy New Year!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i535 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whilst sitting on

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

The painting chair 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jan 1, 2013)

, her legs akimbo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

Shook in despair

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 1, 2013)

Over the death 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

Of obvious reasons

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## dr.ngk (Jan 2, 2013)

And i'm hitched

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 2, 2013)

dr.ngk said:


> And i'm hitched
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On an erect.....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## captain67 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tower of terror

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

captain67 said:


> Tower of terror
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With screaming kids

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

Flying in air 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

And went splat 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 2, 2013)

Then the nuns

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Starts singing terrible

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 2, 2013)

Song of theirs

_leap before you think _


----------



## landonh12 (Jan 2, 2013)

Three doors down

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## moqua (Jan 2, 2013)

..the sun rises..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

Where gollum lives

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jan 2, 2013)

To tell the

I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## blackthund3r (Jan 2, 2013)

MrChaosDesire said:


> To tell the
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own.

Click to collapse



Unusually large rocks

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 2, 2013)

That he was
(a big ga¥) curse u 3 word limit... 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

At 5 o'clock 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

Which is time-for-bed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

Suddenly he's dead 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jan 2, 2013)

Story goes on

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 2, 2013)

FinZ28 said:


> Story goes on
> 
> Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand

Click to collapse



So we fly

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

To the end

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a joke

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

Which is funny 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

To some maybe,

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## ajt1995 (Jan 3, 2013)

It is over

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2013)

as it should

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 3, 2013)

Dont really think

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

That the person

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 3, 2013)

continuing this story


----------



## traster (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes xda can

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Do anything it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jan 3, 2013)

Messed up story

I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 3, 2013)

MrChaosDesire said:


> Messed up story
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own.

Click to collapse



With a completely


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> With a completely

Click to collapse



Messed up story

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Messed up story
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Leading to a 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

SpyderTracks said:


> Leading to a
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Repeat in story

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

But I don't 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> But I don't
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



your query answered

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

My awesome question 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Adinaky (Jan 3, 2013)

Quarter to dead


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 4, 2013)

Half past forever

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

But that's not 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 4, 2013)

The real time 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

Is right now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jan 4, 2013)

Said noone ever

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

To go to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 4, 2013)

the store to


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 4, 2013)

Buy a box..


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

With stuff inside

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2013)

Like usb jig

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

Which saves phones. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 4, 2013)

From their demise

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2013)

But it wasnt

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 5, 2013)

That effective though

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Which is a-bummer-because

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Which is a-bummer-because
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Follow the rules...
Three words only...  putting a - between words doesn't make it one word...  follow the rules...


----------



## huggs (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Which is a-bummer-because
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it was so


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Jan 5, 2013)

awesome, until it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 5, 2013)

To do this 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome sauce game 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

Only to find

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 5, 2013)

Out that she

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

Wasn't going to

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XdaNoob98 (Jan 5, 2013)

the toilet because

Sent from Nowhere


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate Apple

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 5, 2013)

I think we

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## XdaNoob98 (Jan 5, 2013)

Make a book

Sent from Nowhere


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

About the game

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XdaNoob98 (Jan 5, 2013)

"Three word story"

Sent from Nowhere


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 5, 2013)

But stupid JB

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgot the rules

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 5, 2013)

And he ate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Some peanut butter 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

Disregarding his allergies

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Which is a-bad,-bad-thing-to-do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Which is a-bad,-bad-thing-to-do
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Follow the rules

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




JonesWTF said:


> Disregarding his allergies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because he has


----------



## usaff22 (Jan 5, 2013)

an epileptic fit


----------



## XdaNoob98 (Jan 5, 2013)

He doesn't die

Sent from Nowhere


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

instead he turns...


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Jan 5, 2013)

Enter the car

Sent from my HUAWEI U8666E using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

And enter Uganda...


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

Receives an email

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

From his mom 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## denpaz0r (Jan 5, 2013)

Which tells him


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

He has won

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

JonesWTF said:


> He has won
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A Little Pony


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 5, 2013)

....... he hates ponies

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

JonesWTF said:


> ....... he hates ponies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which angers me


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 5, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Which angers me

Click to collapse



And ponies kill 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Jan 6, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And ponies kill
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



themselves by jumping


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 6, 2013)

Into my mouth

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaconStep (Jan 6, 2013)

Because they're horrible

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 6, 2013)

At drunk driving

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

My best friend


----------



## HelloJessicka (Jan 6, 2013)

Dates my mom

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PCWright86 (Jan 6, 2013)

And my sister

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KyraOfFire (Jan 6, 2013)

but not me

Sent from my Nexus 4 in a Faraday cage


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 6, 2013)

Because the ponies 

Ra's al Ghul is dead


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 6, 2013)

Are so ugly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

Almost as-ugly as 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 6, 2013)

Make a rainbow.

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

With many colors. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 6, 2013)

...and broccoli sandwiches

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

For the meal

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 6, 2013)

Cooked to order

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

For the people 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 6, 2013)

With no teeth

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

Their leader had

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## sivsiv (Jan 6, 2013)

three stepsisters with


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 6, 2013)

Dreadlocked arm pits

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 6, 2013)

And it smells

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

and it smelss

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 6, 2013)

like nasty cheese


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

And dirty lettuce

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## HelloJessicka (Jan 6, 2013)

I added salt

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 6, 2013)

And nuked Earth


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 6, 2013)

And the seed

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemhewitt (Jan 6, 2013)

Exploded and decided... 

§€ñt ₣røm m¥ gãlãx¥ ₱lã¥€r


----------



## soybi (Jan 6, 2013)

To drink a

*soybi*


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 6, 2013)

soybi said:


> To drink a
> 
> *soybi*

Click to collapse



Litre of lava

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinydude100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jan 7, 2013)

with secret sauce


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 7, 2013)

And purple tacos 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonesWTF (Jan 7, 2013)

With green eggs

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 7, 2013)

And green steak!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't like

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jan 7, 2013)

Your moms purple...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 7, 2013)

Purse full of

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Purse full of
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Small dead kittens

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2013)

Which makes you

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

The most awesome  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 7, 2013)

Freak in world. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Like my phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## imparator (Jan 7, 2013)

While it is

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

imparator said:


> While it is
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



smothered with beans


----------



## huggs (Jan 7, 2013)

in constant bootloop


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 7, 2013)

huggs said:


> in constant bootloop

Click to collapse



Recovery mode activate

Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

But didn't work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

due to an

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## soybi (Jan 7, 2013)

Unknown hardware issue

*soybi*


----------



## michaelsplus (Jan 7, 2013)

But thanks to


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 7, 2013)

Me such a 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 8, 2013)

Horrible person that

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 8, 2013)

Are green eggs 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whodisname (Jan 8, 2013)

Skibbidy. Bee bop.

Sent from my XT907 using xda premium


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 8, 2013)

Running though it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

The sexy lady 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackthund3r (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> The sexy lady
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wearing lots of

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jan 8, 2013)

Purple drama llama


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

In her pants 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## michaelsplus (Jan 8, 2013)

All day long


----------



## exb0 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oppa gangam style.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 8, 2013)

then I kicked

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

Him in the 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryuk666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Face with a

Codename: One V.


----------



## blade30p (Jan 8, 2013)

Giant rubber weapon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

Called a balloon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2013)

Or a dild 




         ain't nobody got no time for that


----------



## huggs (Jan 8, 2013)

but then the


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 9, 2013)

My phone bricked

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Because I flashed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Frosty.13. (Jan 9, 2013)

Before doing a

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tuscani1821 (Jan 9, 2013)

Complete butt wipe


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 9, 2013)

I yelled out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 9, 2013)

This is bad

sentfromybrain


----------



## Silwester (Jan 9, 2013)

that we can


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 9, 2013)

still feel the


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

end is near


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

For the world 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 9, 2013)

but still they


----------



## huggs (Jan 9, 2013)

keep on updating


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 9, 2013)

tothe very end


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 9, 2013)

Of the toothpaste.

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Or a bawse 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

So they can


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 10, 2013)

Go to sleep

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

On the Road


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

In a car 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with his granny


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

In his bed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

received a notification


----------



## MaartenXDA (Jan 10, 2013)

Wich told him




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

meet the president


----------



## shawayne21 (Jan 10, 2013)

or else you'll

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

win a lottery


----------



## MaartenXDA (Jan 10, 2013)

In big spain




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

you dance on


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 10, 2013)

A blue lobster

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

which has a


----------



## MaartenXDA (Jan 10, 2013)

Black coloured tophat.




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 10, 2013)

Which is really werid

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Because lobsters usually


----------



## MaartenXDA (Jan 10, 2013)

Go to get




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## Kev_K (Jan 10, 2013)

cookies with


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2013)

trapped in cages


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 10, 2013)

And its werid
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

standing on ledge


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Trying to jump

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

without thinking about


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 10, 2013)

Ponies and friendship 

Do you not know that friendship is magic?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

That none like

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Except for babies 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

when watching inception


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

In the garage 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Lost in dreams

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shrex said:


> Lost in dreams
> 
> If I hve helped you press the thanks button ...
> 
> sent from HTC sensation

Click to collapse



Of Android pooping

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

out jelly beans


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Fighting with ICS

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

eating a keylimepie


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thinking of donut 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

slicing the apples


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Of Steve Jobs 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Eating all bananas

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with spider man


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 10, 2013)

In the vortex 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

using harrpotter's wand


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Sitting on broomstick

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

singing gangnam style


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> singing gangnam style

Click to collapse



While doing poop

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

while drivinga shelby


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Making Shelby ****ty 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

worrying about a


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Smelly car that 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

broke his heart


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

But moved on 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with moves likejagger


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

To more poop

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

on justin beiber


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

To get boyfriends 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

who scream& shout


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Like loud farts 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Which smell bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Rocking the partyAnthem


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

And the shirt 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

falling to pieces


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

In many different 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

strings of life


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

All falling apart 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

And Idk what 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

on the deceptakons


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Of the world....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> on the deceptakons

Click to collapse



Who copied cyanogenmod

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

which resulted inbootloop


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> which resulted inbootloop

Click to collapse



With poop bootanimation

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

At a file-size-of

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

a vodka bottle


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> At a file-size-of
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



25bytes for zipfile

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

on anEmpty stomach


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

With v6 supercharger 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with overclocked brains


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

With adrenaline engine 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

that kicks a**


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

With awesome tweaks

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

of hot airballoon


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

.. Hot air balloon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

playing assassin's creed


----------



## picdu (Jan 10, 2013)

looking for mods

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with soldierof fortune


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 10, 2013)

to get more


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

But corrupted saveptofile

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

withking of jungle


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Eating ripe bananas 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

playing farmville with


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

One direction flashing 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

With pigs n dogs

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jan 10, 2013)

doesn't make sense


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with htc who


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

4silvertooth said:


> doesn't make sense

Click to collapse



Nothing makes sense 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with piratesof Caribbean


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> with piratesof Caribbean

Click to collapse



Who hunt for 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

anEveining in paris


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

To enjoy crossients

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

which burn down


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> which burn down

Click to collapse



Like methane farts

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

on the streets


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Like stock rom 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

inThe grocery store


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

For 1 buck

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with a creditcard


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> with a creditcard

Click to collapse



With sharecash.com surveys 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

with stockmarkets down


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

To earn money 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> with stockmarkets down

Click to collapse



I'm a kid 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

doing gangnam style


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> doing gangnam style

Click to collapse



While pooping in

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

tobeauty and thebeat


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

His own pants 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

are then downloaded


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Singing good night

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

by the angels


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking at him 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

saying goto sleep


----------



## mathew1234 (Jan 10, 2013)

Setting his alarm

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 10, 2013)

And  eating bacon 

Do you not know that friendship is magic?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 10, 2013)

Which tastes delicious

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

So, so good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Jan 10, 2013)

until a colonoscopy


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponies fly out

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Also three gerbils

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 11, 2013)

eating ramen noodles


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

throw up finally 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## atman8r (Jan 11, 2013)

And then say

Sent from my GS3 running "Illusion" and LeanKernel


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 11, 2013)

I lost track 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

That's not three

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry done three


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

You can't talk


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

But I am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 11, 2013)

a hopeless bloke


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Who is fat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 11, 2013)

and eats like


----------



## happilyaccosted (Jan 11, 2013)

prime_225 said:


> and eats like

Click to collapse




A pig in


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Its pig sty 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## icybluetooth (Jan 11, 2013)

caused a meltdown


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

icybluetooth said:


> caused a meltdown

Click to collapse



Because of overoverclocking

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 11, 2013)

My slow phone. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 11, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> My slow phone.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



From Crapple Inc.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> From Crapple Inc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Which stinks like 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which stinks like
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What it should.

(Next sentence now.)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 11, 2013)

3 funky monkeys

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

winAmerica's got talent


----------



## Filgaliel (Jan 11, 2013)

Using four words


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

friendly neighborhood spiderman


----------



## optx (Jan 11, 2013)

association. Jury was


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

was asleep when


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nokia beat apple 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

on farmvilleII and


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2013)

chunky monkey pudding


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

with his parachute


----------



## Quickpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

*Here's a story*

Peanuts are evil


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Costing too much

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

when jumping off


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

The toilet seat 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

To do hip-hop


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Meanwhile somewhere else 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Under the rainbow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

A bricked iPhone5 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Was reborn to

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

A droid razerx

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

making stevejobs happy


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> A droid razerx
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made from steel

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

was the plasticman


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> making stevejobs happy

Click to collapse



In his deathbed 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> In his deathbed
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On the moon

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

there were jelly-beans


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

From androids butt

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

with htc's non-sence


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

Which is cool 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2013)

But who cares!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Coz we hate

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

heavy ram consumption 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## crawler9 (Jan 11, 2013)

Especially while XDA-ing

Dashie is awesome!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2013)

then I went

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 11, 2013)

To a stripclub 

Do you not know that friendship is magic?


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2013)

I felt digusted

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Jan 11, 2013)

when I saw


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2013)

A fat lady

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## javiast (Jan 11, 2013)

in red underwear


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bent way over!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> To a stripclub
> 
> Do you not know that friendship is magic?

Click to collapse



Pls don't use dirty language 
Thread was closed last time 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Pls don't use dirty language
> Thread was closed last time
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



That isn't dirty

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 12, 2013)

and be avoided


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 12, 2013)

so we can


----------



## galaxys (Jan 12, 2013)

Look up her


----------



## phw8558 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nostrils and see

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 12, 2013)

Her dirty things

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## phw8558 (Jan 12, 2013)

Of which included

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

nothing new. Spiderman 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 12, 2013)

Dangling like the

sentfromybrain


----------



## phw8558 (Jan 12, 2013)

Flamingo's dingleberry that

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K7Cobb (Jan 12, 2013)

Eat people's brains

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda premium


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 13, 2013)

makes no sense!!!


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 13, 2013)

Because ignorance is

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

Deep fried with

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theGeek_ (Jan 13, 2013)

kentucky fried chicken


----------



## the_bond (Jan 13, 2013)

Aabra ka Dabra


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

killing a whale


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 13, 2013)

While doing the... 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

amazing race and


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 13, 2013)

Fixing his a$$

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

with-Adb via wifi


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 13, 2013)

But couldnt logcat

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## phw8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Because the phone

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

wasn't reloaded so


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 13, 2013)

I was really

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

annoyed at ChuckNorris


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 13, 2013)

For being famous

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## MaartenXDA (Jan 13, 2013)

Because of the




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## phw8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Girls that like

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 14, 2013)

To be the

sentfromybrain


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 14, 2013)

Promise breaking parents 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2013)

Breaking Bad rocks


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 14, 2013)

Which were hard

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 14, 2013)

but more importantly...


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 14, 2013)

We all fly

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 14, 2013)

To hell and

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

Alucard will kill

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

Justin beiber if 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

He keeps on

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 14, 2013)

Living on earth

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

And then Krauser

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

does gangnam style


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 14, 2013)

Like a baws 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

on the radio


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 14, 2013)

dancing like psy


----------



## frzek (Jan 14, 2013)

the horse man


----------



## maxorelad (Jan 14, 2013)

played the game


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

of black jack


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 15, 2013)

and failed miserably...


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 15, 2013)

Only to realize

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_


----------



## meaien (Jan 15, 2013)

you doesn't have


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 15, 2013)

A good grammar

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 15, 2013)

Because you died 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 15, 2013)

From thread ****tiness

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> From thread ****tiness
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's unbelievable that


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> It's unbelievable that

Click to collapse



Someone would eat

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

£1 Pound Fish

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 15, 2013)

But someone can

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 15, 2013)

Have a time

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 15, 2013)

To be fuked

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 15, 2013)

By there dog

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 15, 2013)

That has done

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 15, 2013)

A very nasty

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

sale of cookies


----------



## maxorelad (Jan 15, 2013)

and then


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

use the 3-words


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

That I missed

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

During the Age-of-Empires

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> During the Age-of-Empires
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While I was


----------



## Donelop (Jan 15, 2013)

Went club drunk.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Until I-saw Hangover

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 16, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Until I-saw Hangover
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And woke up

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Elloco305 (Jan 16, 2013)

to get up

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxVcVxX (Jan 16, 2013)

To go piss

Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

With two&half men

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 16, 2013)

On the beach 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Where i-saw justin-beiber

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 16, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Where i-saw justin-beiber
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How dare you 

Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 16, 2013)

Reeks of fish

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

kill eachother for


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 16, 2013)

Herp derp derp

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 16, 2013)

What the hell 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Was he doing


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 16, 2013)

With his genitals

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 16, 2013)

But who cares?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dis is 'Merica

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 16, 2013)

Bit what doe 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Is really confusing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 16, 2013)

I felt slapping

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

My tuna In-The-Aquarium


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 16, 2013)

So-i-used-lots of hyphens

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## TheBlackWolf (Jan 16, 2013)

To and fro


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

My bedroom to


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 17, 2013)

remove my trousers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> remove my trousers

Click to collapse



And-put on a

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mingolianbeef (Jan 17, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> And-put on a
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bathing suit for

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheBlackWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

- Party all night 



-Sleep all day


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

to-go back-in time


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

With his time-machine

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

which was rooted


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

By a geek

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

during a Temple-Run


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

Which led to

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

The deleting of

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

ropes and also


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

Webs of Spiderman 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

in Mission-Impossible 99


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

-64C is hot


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

In the summer

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

turning fire into-Ice


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 17, 2013)

Like Antarctica temperature!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

where Chihuahua defeats-Lion


----------



## TheShadowCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Gaming all night


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

but MTM likes


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> but MTM likes

Click to collapse



To ban Milad

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> To ban Milad
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Or ban yourself 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Or ban yourself
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



to death, but


----------



## XxVcVxX (Jan 17, 2013)

What the hell

Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

is-Wrong with-1£ fish


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

butt lick the


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

Or the jelly

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

hanging on honeycomb


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

That eats you

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

like a donut


----------



## josip-k (Jan 17, 2013)

And some gingerbread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

with some beer


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

That kills you

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

after you die


----------



## josip-k (Jan 17, 2013)

Then you resurrect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

after the Hangover


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 17, 2013)

you are normal

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## parham1234 (Jan 17, 2013)

So you think....

Sent from my htc_jewel using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lets hit strangers

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

with-lots of trolls


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

That eat goats

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cause their nasty

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 17, 2013)

File cabinets are

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2013)

not file explorers


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 17, 2013)

and as result,


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

Everything totally stinks


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 17, 2013)

In this city

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

When the bulls-fight

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 18, 2013)

On the road

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 18, 2013)

With cars ahead 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 18, 2013)

That are red™


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 18, 2013)

and yellow too

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2013)

running their meter's


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 18, 2013)

like Usain Bolt

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

with the turtle


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

And the rabbit 

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

And his HOX

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Was very small

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 18, 2013)

So they decided


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

To hide under

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

A HOX, because

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

They were mistakenTheFirstTimeAndNowTheyRealizedThatTheHOXIsActuallyQuiteBig

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 18, 2013)

that is weird.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> that is weird.

Click to collapse



That is weird-ly really awesome!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

So they party

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

All the night 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

When the alarm

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rings ponies fly

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Rings ponies fly
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Which is weird. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

And my calculator

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Shows-Me Account Balance


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

But that's weird 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

cuz I'm Hypnotic


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 18, 2013)

And also dumb

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

and I nailed-it


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

With my hammer

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

On the Nokia3310

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dejahboi (Jan 18, 2013)

Broke my hand


----------



## huggs (Jan 18, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> With a bat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sucking my blood


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 18, 2013)

From my leg

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## de333 (Jan 18, 2013)

*3 words*

Always too late


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 19, 2013)

To stop it

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

But then i

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 19, 2013)

Really tired of

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheated by others 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 19, 2013)

Like 3 times -.-"

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 19, 2013)

Three word story 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## TheShadowCat (Jan 19, 2013)

I love you, 
I hate you,
You hate me, 
You love me, 
Old is gold, 
(But) gold's not old :silly:


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Cheated by others
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



I finally decided 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I finally decided
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



to ride a

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 19, 2013)

CurseDroid said:


> to ride a
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Freaking awesome car 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 19, 2013)

With a pony

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Tied at the 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 19, 2013)

Front seat of

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Front seat of
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



lots of weird


----------



## fabokid5922 (Jan 19, 2013)

I love android

// sent from a galactic Ars Sss


----------



## michaelsplus (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [Kernel][JB][2.6.35][&][3.0.57]DiabloKernel/Re-Starting*

Y u no


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Like my rice

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 19, 2013)

With my awesome 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 19, 2013)

Aghhhgg ohhhhhhh gaaaaa

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

With a weird


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> With a weird

Click to collapse



And very small

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## novadacalo (Jan 19, 2013)

CurseDroid said:


> And very small

Click to collapse



tic tac toe


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and a big candle


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

That burns that

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

fast, you can't


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> fast, you can't

Click to collapse



try to make

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

sense out of


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

zyloxk said:


> Fly, you fools!

Click to collapse



to the ground


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> to the ground

Click to collapse



While simultaneously frying 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

some chopped bananas


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

And studying chapsticks

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

with big chopsticks


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

he ate noodles


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and chili peppers


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

and then died


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

during the night


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> and chili peppers

Click to collapse



with some sauce

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> during the night

Click to collapse



he did something

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

suddenly, BACON MANIA


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

CurseDroid said:


> with some sauce
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dont break the flow by quoting old replies.







dexter93 said:


> during the night

Click to collapse



But then regenerated


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

to heal the


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 19, 2013)

Dead and gone 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

dead land of


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

The zombies who

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 19, 2013)

Delicious Pizza Hut 

If you disagree with me then please keep it to yourself


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

With custom toppings

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and crazy Hawkins


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Deep fried with

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sir Richard Dawkins


----------



## SpyderTracks (Jan 19, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Deep fried with
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guacamole and squirrels. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Fly on water

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

with bacon wings


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tried but drowned


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

With the Mayans

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and killed everyone


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> and crazy Hawkins

Click to collapse





shishircoolin said:


> Deep fried with
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Sir Richard Dawkins

Click to collapse



That rhymes 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------



Continuation:

With the lampshades

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 19, 2013)

Pokemon is nice

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Turning on during

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

but he loves


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

The terminators so

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

he'll be Bach


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

These phrases aren't even connected -.-

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

Continuation: To slay the 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

with Chopin chopping 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

his pappa's chopper


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

And farting books

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

while failing to


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

The ground below 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

your feet, lies


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

And not noticing 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

The hidden blade

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Beneath the grass 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlexCoolBoss (Jan 19, 2013)

That Altair left it

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

within his hut


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Then suddenly Spiderman 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

danced with ponies


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

With Dostoevsky looks

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




boborone said:


> With Dostoevsky looks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whoa I missed alot of posts

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone is a-noob


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> With Dostoevsky looks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Killed him and 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Killed him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dude, its 3 words


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> 3 words only ?

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> dude, its 3 words

Click to collapse



You fcked up

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



w/e. get banned


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> w/e. get banned

Click to collapse



He gets bent

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> He gets bent
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you don't say?


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> you don't say?

Click to collapse



That I did

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> That I did
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad you did


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Glad you did

Click to collapse



I'm too cool


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> I'm too cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



smiley overload. Dafuq?


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> smiley overload. Dafuq?

Click to collapse



Can't catch me

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Can't catch me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We'll see that


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Wtf where's the story 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

why not continue?


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> why not continue?

Click to collapse



Epic continues continue 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and will always


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

Eat up tiles

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and play tetris


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

With his camera

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2013)

glorify smiley cow


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

not again travisx


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2013)

too sacred to


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

kill the cow


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2013)

narfle the garthok


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

killed and raped


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

and was jailed


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

until he escaped


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

and took potatos


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

but was caught


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

by a sheep


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2013)

eating doritos instead


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

of raffles because


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

and playing GTA

Sent from my future s5830i which has already stable cm10


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

in real life


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

oven baked kitties


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 19, 2013)

That got killed 

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

for the pan


----------



## schmitzekater (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

enough money to

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

goat party pooper


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Live happily later


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

and eventually die


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally story ends


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

with a lock


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

but it doesn't


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

nor it will


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

stop right now


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

because nobody will


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

Try doing a


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

octuple ban on


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

softbrick or hardbrick


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

but don't ruin


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 19, 2013)

My charging case

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

because it's new


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2013)

With pictures of


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Niki Minaj on

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 20, 2013)

Jk not Nicki

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 20, 2013)

Es actully dolan

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 20, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Es actully dolan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And Fried Bacon 

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 20, 2013)

on a beach

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 20, 2013)

Covered with radioactive

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 20, 2013)

Green Dog poop

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 20, 2013)

With fast moving...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 20, 2013)

interchangeable parts that

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 20, 2013)

Fry delicious bacon

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 20, 2013)

For making smoothies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CyaN1de (Jan 20, 2013)

To drink at

˙ıııs ʎxɐlɐb bunsɯɐs ʎɯ ɯoɹɟ ʇuəs


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 20, 2013)

But then he

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 20, 2013)

Realised he was

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

A stupid dog

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 20, 2013)

So he called

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 20, 2013)

The mysterious clock 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 20, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> The mysterious clock
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



From the black hole 

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2013)

to find bacon


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 20, 2013)

To accompany eggs

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jan 20, 2013)

Stealth111 said:


> To accompany eggs
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



of a duck

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

CurseDroid said:


> of a duck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



To feed babies 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 20, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> To feed babies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



And watch MLP

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> And watch MLP
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Series being shutoff.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

In his nightmares

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

he dreams about

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Bananas on the

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

beach because he

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Is a pedophile

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Who loves to

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

find banans for

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Species who are

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Species who are
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



20% cooler people

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

which like apples

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 20, 2013)

Are so red

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 20, 2013)

With juicy worms 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 20, 2013)

That are wooden

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

still smelling like

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## dconic (Jan 20, 2013)

once upon a time....


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*



DanceOff said:


> still smelling like
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banana juice with







dconic said:


> once upon a time....

Click to collapse



Don't start a new story. And it is 4 letters

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

A mix of

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

some lemonade and

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Grapes which were

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

sweet and smooth

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cook the babies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 20, 2013)

With pickled peppers

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 21, 2013)

And asparagus spears

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

And a small 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## whodisname (Jan 21, 2013)

Botchy balls huh?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes. they're burning

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

From the icy-hot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 21, 2013)

Hidden Layer of

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 21, 2013)

...dead skin cells


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

On the chicken

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

And the plug

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Jan 21, 2013)

Went right up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

To the sky

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

From the blue

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

snow from the


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 21, 2013)

And fell on


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> snow from the

Click to collapse



Sky and then

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

he started crying


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

Because he didn't

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

like phonies irritating


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> like phonies irritating

Click to collapse



Him whilst he

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

falls off-a cliff


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

Whilst flashing blade-rom

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

until he realizes


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2013)

that its too

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

late to realize


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

That he's dead

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

which becomes official


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

After he's dead

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

which finally leads


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 21, 2013)

Him rolling down..


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

and live again


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

But then die 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

in a pit

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Full of glue 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2013)

and fried bacon


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

so you die

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

In a pit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

and die trying


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2013)

rearranging HTC widgets


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 21, 2013)

With your lavalamp

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

and waiting for


----------



## Cybereu (Jan 21, 2013)

someone post something ...


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

in facebook for

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

the uploaded image


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

Of purple penguins

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

which are talkin'

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> which are talkin'
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



About next samsung

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> which are talkin'
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Complete bull s**t


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Complete bull s**t

Click to collapse



also made from


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheap Plastic which

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Cheap Plastic which
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Has been through

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

A baby's intestines

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 21, 2013)

Somewhere in DC


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 21, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Somewhere in DC

Click to collapse



The president was

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 21, 2013)

Snorting some cocaine

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

With a lot

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ben_pyett (Jan 21, 2013)

of self-loathing paranoia

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 22, 2013)

And ignorant bliss

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## himala (Jan 22, 2013)

Ignoring important people


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome to paradise...


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Of xda member


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Where there are-free-phones

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Getting Latest ROMs


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Getting Latest ROMs

Click to collapse



to flash it.


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> to flash it.

Click to collapse



On rooted device


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 22, 2013)

And free swatches

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

And awesome pony-posts

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Kreaz (Jan 22, 2013)

and also some


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Kind of fruit


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

Which smelled horrible


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

like my coworker


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

who eats bacons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 22, 2013)

Like a dog

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna be 28 tomorrow!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

PROGUERAM said:


> Gonna be 28 tomorrow!!!

Click to collapse



Wrong thread.
You're looking for the happy birthday thread.
And happy birthday.


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Wrong thread.
> You're looking for the happy birthday thread.
> And happy birthday.

Click to collapse



LOL..sorry...I thought I clicked on the HB thread...thanks!!

Sorry again.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rofl in bed

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Rofl in bed
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



With sweet pikachu


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 22, 2013)

And my long-shirt

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

with ponies printed


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 22, 2013)

On the limo 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 22, 2013)

That breathes fire

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 22, 2013)

Which is awesome

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Because ponies rock

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 22, 2013)

Pooping the woods

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

with Sherlock Holmes


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 22, 2013)

And Emma Watson 

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

Who Sprint like


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

usain bolt with

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krusic22 (Jan 22, 2013)

In the lava

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 23, 2013)

Goes the cooshagaluba

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzuaintme (Jan 23, 2013)

because we like


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 23, 2013)

My little pony

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Sh4itan (Jan 23, 2013)

doing dumb stuff


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 23, 2013)

with a wheelie


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 23, 2013)

on a bus...


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 23, 2013)

which takes off


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

..a second after..


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 23, 2013)

He simultaneously farted

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 23, 2013)

and everyone laughed


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

As if they


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 23, 2013)

Were watching twilight

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Sparkle in Ponyville

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Sparkle in Ponyville
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh hell no

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 24, 2013)

Ponies DO suck... 

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 24, 2013)

What do I

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Do at night


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 24, 2013)

When lightning strikes

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

The rain begins


----------



## Note_2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Then turns to

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 24, 2013)

Think that will

This thread ever

Come to an-end?

(Sorry, I just had to )

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

It.will never


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 24, 2013)

It won't end!!!

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

But will try


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

To continue forever
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 24, 2013)

Or just end

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

, but probably this
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 24, 2013)

paul.n said:


> , but probably this
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Will brick your 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 24, 2013)

Yoghurt box because

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## LilProphet (Jan 24, 2013)

It stinks hard 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

When someone s**t


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 24, 2013)

In your hat

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## keygenSVK (Jan 24, 2013)

and into shoes


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

You love it


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 24, 2013)

when you realize

_why fix it if it ain't broken ?_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 24, 2013)

My-little pony rocks

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> My-little pony rocks
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



To certain demographic

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> To certain demographic
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Which isn't me


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Which isn't me

Click to collapse



But is me

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hiding behind paranoid...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## MrSinister777 (Jan 24, 2013)

And closed doors

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 24, 2013)

While watching mlp

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

In Saddle Arabia

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 24, 2013)

And playing Xbox

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.5.0. At a mere 250 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

And eating chips

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

With Cold Drink


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 25, 2013)

And bow ties

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 25, 2013)

And dress pants

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

With tie shoe


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

And mlp pin

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> And mlp pin
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



With a stupid

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2013)

twist of fate


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

On my table 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 25, 2013)

in front of


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

A dining table 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

While watching mlp

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## crazymister (Jan 25, 2013)

Like a boss

Sent from my LT30p (Xperia T) using XDA Premium.

Did I help? please press thanks button


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 25, 2013)

because mlp is

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## =JKT= (Jan 25, 2013)

Majorly Lame Programming



Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 26, 2013)

And causes cancer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 26, 2013)

In pony haters 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## cyanogendroid (Jan 26, 2013)

Batteries not included.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 26, 2013)

inb4 Pony Lovers


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 26, 2013)

They have herpes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dj-pon3 is the 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Ariuss (Jan 26, 2013)

Ultimate fighting champion 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 26, 2013)

And king of 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

all pirate muffins


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 26, 2013)

Smothered in hanes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------

Ooops my bad?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## paul.n (Jan 26, 2013)

No, it's just
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## davidstech11 (Jan 26, 2013)

On my face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Finger licking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 26, 2013)

Hell with it

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 26, 2013)

maazdraco said:


> Hell with it
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



He got pneumonoultraimicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 26, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> He got pneumonoultraimicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

Click to collapse



From an alien 

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

sifat3d said:


> From a alien
> 
> Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?

Click to collapse



Which loved to

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 26, 2013)

Herp derp derp

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 26, 2013)

and then went


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

And bought a

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 26, 2013)

Big Old Ass

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 26, 2013)

maazdraco said:


> Big Old Ass
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



That was delicious

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

But the spaceship 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 26, 2013)

Had werid buttons

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Jan 26, 2013)

so I pushed


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 26, 2013)

The cats into

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

My lovely house 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 26, 2013)

and gave them

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## maazdraco (Jan 27, 2013)

A piece of

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hot peppered pickles 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Hot peppered pickles
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Brought from mars

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 27, 2013)

While watching mlp

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 27, 2013)

But then he

Stopped watching MLP

Because it was

Getting very annoying.

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Arcano (Jan 27, 2013)

However he remembered


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

That his friend

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Jan 27, 2013)

Was there so
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

He ran away

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 27, 2013)

And stopped watching 

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

MLP because he

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 27, 2013)

Realized it sucked

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Because 'Twas Generation1

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

But it rocked

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

despite being ancient

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

But mlp is

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## cyanogendroid (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> But mlp is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



A crappy show 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

I take that-back

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## cyanogendroid (Jan 28, 2013)

To the future 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Were mlp is-big

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

And very popular

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

With everypony cheering

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

including the guy

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

From the my-little-brony-vid

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Who loved bananas

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

And big muffins 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Which looked like

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## sifat3d (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Which looked like
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



evil ugly pony

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

That took over

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Reglar TV shows

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

And then stalked

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 28, 2013)

His most annoying

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

Person ever in 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## userXDevX (Jan 28, 2013)

the sword wielding


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 28, 2013)

House of mordor

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't understand 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why everybody doesn't

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Post in OT

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

about things like

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mlp and nexus4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

and about the

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Smartphone they use 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ubuntu phone os

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Is fu***ng crap


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 28, 2013)

I just crapped

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

There's no app!

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 29, 2013)

fap fap fap


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

What was that 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

It was a

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jan 29, 2013)

ComboBreaker. Once UponATime

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

A awesome show

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Of the actors 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Jan 29, 2013)

In outer space 

Sent From My MyTouch™4G Running AospX


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Playing the role 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 29, 2013)

With the alien 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

On a planet 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ohh_Trenton (Jan 29, 2013)

Ravens beats 49ers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Couldn't get you 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## mikeman45 (Jan 29, 2013)

Then u woke up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

And played Minecraft


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

And looked outside

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Of the window 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

To see a 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> To see a
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Giant dead ant 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Falling down on

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikeman45 (Jan 29, 2013)

A giant mushroom

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Jan 29, 2013)

Turned super mario


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

On the WiiU

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 29, 2013)

Saw Chuck Norris

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 29, 2013)

was wearing a

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 29, 2013)

Epic Cowboy hat

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

And holding a 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rainbow dash toy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 29, 2013)

And twilight sparkle

sentfromybrain


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

And a big

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pinkie pie collectable

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

party cannon that

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> party cannon that
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



(I saw what you did there) 

Shoots rainbow beams

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 29, 2013)

Ponies are piss

YOU'RE RUINING THE THREAD!

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 29, 2013)

And just kidding 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

The lonely island

Sent from the brick


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

in the middle 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Alien ant farm

Sent from the brick


----------



## paul.n (Jan 29, 2013)

Is next to 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Such suck occurs

Sent from the brick


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 30, 2013)

In the farm 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 30, 2013)

On cod zombies 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 30, 2013)

Which is CRAZY!

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 30, 2013)

So here's my

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 30, 2013)

Shotgun so shoot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

Ingress invite needed

Via Device Unknown Running God Knows what just right.

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------

Want to try. 

Via Device Unknown Running God Knows what just right.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

And I have


----------



## mikeman45 (Jan 30, 2013)

2 tickets to

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 30, 2013)

A hit movie

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 30, 2013)

In which everyone

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcluvin1065 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is a chimpanzee

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 30, 2013)

Combobreaking with irrelevance

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Combobreaking with irrelevance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To root my 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 30, 2013)

iPhone using a

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

1997 Motorola pager

Sent from my SexyNexy (gnex)


----------



## beastlyy (Jan 30, 2013)

DonDizzurp said:


> 1997 Motorola pager
> 
> Sent from my SexyNexy (gnex)

Click to collapse



which has been


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Masticated on by

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Jan 30, 2013)

The ones who
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## mikeman45 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beat them with

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

mikeman45 said:


> Beat them with
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A nexus 4

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2013)

It's too expensive!

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

for a weapon


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 30, 2013)

Use a rock

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

this story sucks


----------



## Flippy125 (Jan 30, 2013)

Needs more holo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 30, 2013)

Themed apks with

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

purple mutant tigers


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 30, 2013)

mixed with lions


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

That love to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

A baby cub 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 30, 2013)

With a new

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Bottle of milk

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

In the house

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Of Mickey Mouse

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

In Las Vegas 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

where they gambled


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Everything they had

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 30, 2013)

and lost it

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

on the bus


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

In the city 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 31, 2013)

because they were


----------



## crawler9 (Jan 31, 2013)

On their way

Dashie is awesome!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

To a restaurant 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 31, 2013)

Eating some huge

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome dead fish 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

But they weren't

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## logonoff (Jan 31, 2013)

hungry because of


----------



## namtombout (Jan 31, 2013)

lack of weed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 31, 2013)

And mlp fim 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

Which resulted in

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 31, 2013)

Tons of friendship

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 31, 2013)

From corrupt filesystems

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 31, 2013)

Makes no sense!


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

But you're still

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

Here in this

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Whether you want

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## nightfire37 (Jan 31, 2013)

To destroy something

sent from my rooted Pantech Burst running ICS using xda app-developers app


----------



## namtombout (Jan 31, 2013)

So don't post


----------



## SacGuru (Jan 31, 2013)

Or blow me


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

Into a mysterious 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2013)

on the new


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy new bed 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Of chocolate cookies 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tororosso125 (Feb 1, 2013)

And big flying

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## blade30p (Feb 1, 2013)

Hairy African monkeys

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Feb 1, 2013)

walking on-the moon


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

With banana copters 

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 1, 2013)

And as they

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Are completely mad

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 1, 2013)

They pooped all

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 1, 2013)

Over the ipad

Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

And then ran

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mikeman45 (Feb 1, 2013)

Into the wall

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 1, 2013)

To find out 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

If they were

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## tororosso125 (Feb 1, 2013)

Apple fan boys

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 1, 2013)

Who got duped

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 running ubuntu like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2013)

They bought iPhone

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Instead of Android

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

but regretted it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

Because WP7 rocks


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

even though it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2013)

Is a pissbag

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 1, 2013)

of  uncustomisable crap

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 running ubuntu like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## tororosso125 (Feb 1, 2013)

Made from second

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## aldoc (Feb 1, 2013)

what is this


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

aldoc said:


> what is this

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zd0s (Feb 1, 2013)

tororosso125 said:


> Made from second
> 
> ^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...

Click to collapse



(resuming from here (not my words) )
alien from mars


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2013)

Zd0s said:


> (resuming from here (not my words) )
> alien from mars

Click to collapse



in a dumpster

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

which contained a

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2013)

crazy pooping bear

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

That liked eating

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Droid2drummer (Feb 1, 2013)

Its own words

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2013)

And people's houses

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Ariuss (Feb 1, 2013)

However he did


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Managed to sneak

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

into the place

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mikeman45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Where all kinds

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

of filthy vermin

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## sifat3d (Feb 2, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> of filthy vermin
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Make love with 

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 2, 2013)

Crazy rabid monkeys

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## mikeman45 (Feb 2, 2013)

A two headed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Crazy rabid monkeys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While they eat


----------



## nazz.rule (Feb 2, 2013)

A bunch of

Sent from my Xperia™ X8


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bananas that are

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rotten but who

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

Ate with mouth 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## brenzef (Feb 2, 2013)

As big as


----------



## tharu_roxx (Feb 2, 2013)

What the hell going on here???? :-o

Show a little appreciation when you receive help.It doesn't take too much time to press THANK YOU ( :thumbup: ) button sided on the left...  

Sent from my MT11i Using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 2, 2013)

tharu_roxx said:


> What the hell going on here???? :-o
> 
> Show a little appreciation when you receive help.It doesn't take too much time to press THANK YOU ( :thumbup: ) button sided on the left...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i Using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Lolwut. wrong thread?

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## tharu_roxx (Feb 2, 2013)

Sony Xperia neo 

Show a little appreciation when you receive help.It doesn't take too much time to press THANK YOU ( :thumbup: ) button sided on the left...  

Sent from my MT11i Using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 2, 2013)

is a bad


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

boy, too late


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

But can't understand

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2013)

No NSFW Jokes

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

Which means that

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2013)

Dr Seuss is

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

High on acid

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

And is chasing

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

The off-topic god


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 2, 2013)

But then suddenly

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

A wild Batman

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

Appeared from behind


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

With his gf

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*

That is a

Sent from my phone because my pc broke.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 2, 2013)

Big fat horse

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2013)

I own a...

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 2, 2013)

Big purple dinosaur. ...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

In Jurassic park 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 2, 2013)

That eats curtains

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 2, 2013)

Phone got bricked

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 2, 2013)

TheNoticer said:


> Phone got bricked
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you ruined it


----------



## =JKT= (Feb 2, 2013)

You flippin tarf.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

like a boss


----------



## werked (Feb 3, 2013)

With some swag


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

YOLO motherflipper YEAH!!


----------



## tororosso125 (Feb 3, 2013)

Back to the

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

YOLO SWAG AWESOME 

h


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 3, 2013)

aka queerboy lingo


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

That everyone hates


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 3, 2013)

Herp derp derp 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

In united kingdom 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 3, 2013)

What is this 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

Really horrendous smell


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 3, 2013)

it arouses me


----------



## kask99 (Feb 3, 2013)

from whare


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ponyville is number-one

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 3, 2013)

Which is nowhere

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

In this world 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 3, 2013)

And then clocks

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## nazz.rule (Feb 3, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> And then clocks
> 
> Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.

Click to collapse



Were dead because

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maazdraco (Feb 3, 2013)

Of plague Inc. 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda premium


----------



## hallaz (Feb 3, 2013)

and wear a custom like a


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

hallaz said:


> and wear a custom like a

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in off topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats very good

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Because my rom

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Is lagging alot 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Feb 3, 2013)

switch to a....

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 3, 2013)

Blade Rom as

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Premium dark lager


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 3, 2013)

But he realized

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 3, 2013)

you all sick

at this game

so friggin bad

it upsets me


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 3, 2013)

So i go

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.6.0. At a mere 240 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

To the club


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Feb 3, 2013)

banana in hand

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

And I suicide 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## sinkster (Feb 3, 2013)

but due to...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

My gf I 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheCrow1372 (Feb 3, 2013)

Played a trick

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## sinkster (Feb 3, 2013)

once, though stupidly

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

And again suicided 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

But was reborn


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

To be killed 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

But not before


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

The earthquake that 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

happened last year


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 3, 2013)

, spilled my milk

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Onto a dog

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

So I was killed 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Later that decade



DanceOff said:


> So I was killed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Someone needs to work on their counting: 1, 2, 3, 4.


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Later that decade
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to work on their counting: 1, 2, 3, 4.

Click to collapse



My soul lonely 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Under dire distress


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Of being scared

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

Died of cancer


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 3, 2013)

While cooking meth

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

With poisonous bacon 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 3, 2013)

Three is too mainstream 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Three is too mainstream
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You broke the

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 3, 2013)

(Mod edited me for no real reason)
Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mod saved me

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Completely necessary Moderating 
[email protected] whichever Mod edited these comments

Mod edit: (It says at the top of your post who edited it last, but the post below will also give you a hint )

Thanks. I don't think there's a way to check on the app though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## diestarbucks (Feb 3, 2013)

Carry on all


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, please do

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 4, 2013)

Or we all

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Will get totally

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 4, 2013)

Purple,green,and 


(Thx diestarbucks)

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## namtombout (Feb 4, 2013)

The 49ers lost


----------



## boborone (Feb 4, 2013)

nympho mainy ack


----------



## paul.n (Feb 4, 2013)

Points are incorrect
--
P>
Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chethan_Koduvalli (Feb 4, 2013)

*3 words*

Last man standing


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 4, 2013)

Chethan_Koduvalli said:


> Last man standing

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 4, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Because they will

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

Carry on what 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Ever you want

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 4, 2013)

To do with

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

His brains, because

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Nexus 4 which

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Chuck Norris created


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

in the bathroom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

Of your house

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2013)

Under my house..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## paul.n (Feb 4, 2013)

Next to that
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## lopman (Feb 4, 2013)

Big red gorilla

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

Wanted to make

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


EDIT: This story doesn't even have sense


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 4, 2013)

That recently ate
Edit: didn't see the above post hence the nonsensical continuation by me

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did he even?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua54 (Feb 4, 2013)

A thick steak

Sent from my HTC EVARE_UL using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

made by Ashens

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

Out of vegetables


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

and cheap tat

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00145 (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> and cheap tat
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Give a dog

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

Barrels of pudding 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

With a crazy

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 5, 2013)

Portal of ingress 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 5, 2013)

Because it will

Sent from my One X running Blade (Ultra Light (240 MB), reportedly fastest and with the best battery + Aroma Mods and Tweaks)
PM me if you want, and nag me if I don't reply


----------



## Simon_WM (Feb 5, 2013)

Slowly take over

- Sent from my HTC One X -


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 5, 2013)

And poison the

Sent from my One X running Blade (Ultra Light (240 MB), reportedly fastest and with the best battery + Aroma Mods and Tweaks)
PM me if you want, and nag me if I don't reply


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

Small dancing Turkey's

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 5, 2013)

In your pockets

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Which are extremely

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

angry at bronies

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Who ran over


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 5, 2013)

Wood with iron 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 5, 2013)

alone in night 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

with horse flesh

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

So that nobody

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

Would kill androidpizza

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

But kill devildog

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

And he will

Haunt you and

Take your soul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

That's not three

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

In a row

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

Evil sig link 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome I know 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

You are sick

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You are sick
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As in awesome

(Nowadays "sick" is used as a slang word for something good)

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

Better than most


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

sick isn't awesome

you darn bronies

I like pie

Time to die!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Feb 5, 2013)

And it's tasty 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## KindleFireGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

In pinkies basement

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

KindleFireGuy said:


> In pinkies basement
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



in the cupcakes


----------



## KindleFireGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

With a buzzsaw

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

That fanfic's wrong

As hell itself

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That fanfic's wrong
> 
> As hell itself
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 So let's go

(Surprised you know about the fan fic)

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## KindleFireGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Friend trick me
Into watching the
Gory cupcakes hd

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> So let's go
> 
> (Surprised you know about the fan fic)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know pretty much everything about the show I've been in so many arguments with bronies.
On Topic:
happy pancake day

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## -Falco (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I know pretty much everything about the show I've been in so many arguments with bronies.
> On Topic:
> happy pancake day
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



That's not 3

-------------------------------------
ROM: All-star ROM v7
Kernel: Lighting
Radio: LB7 blaze
-------------------------------------
I'm trying to make an app, message if you are willing to help!
-------------------------------------


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

That atrix is 
Not new it
Is rubbish lul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I know pretty much everything about the show I've been in so many arguments with bronies.
> On Topic:
> happy pancake day
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Yo he is a closet brony I know it

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## galaxys (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope She Shows


----------



## crashck (Feb 6, 2013)

I eat bronies 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> That atrix is
> Not new it
> Is rubbish lul
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You definitely have the wrong idea.
Also,
DON'T INSULT MY AHD! IT HAS FEELINGS TOO!

On topic:
Giant muffin gun

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. You definitely have the wrong idea.
> Also,
> DON'T INSULT MY AHD! IT HAS FEELINGS TOO!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude its a phone not your kid back on topic 
You troll like

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

A freakin' genius 

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## KindleFireGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't argue please

Sent from my Nexus 10 in South Park Elementary next to Kenny


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 6, 2013)

I burn alot

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ponies are cancer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 6, 2013)

And pillows rule

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.7.0. At a mere 217 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## Droid2drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Downloading latest leak

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

Ponies must DIE

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## KindleFireGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay den if
Ponies are cancer
How would  George Washington 
Get to the Decrelation
Of independance signing?

Sent from my Nexus 10 in South Park Elementary next to Kenny


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Feb 6, 2013)

KindleFireGuy said:


> Okay den if
> Ponies are cancer
> How would  George Washington
> Get to the Decrelation
> ...

Click to collapse



your a cheater! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 6, 2013)

KindleFireGuy said:


> Okay den if
> Ponies are cancer
> How would  George Washington
> Get to the Decrelation
> ...

Click to collapse



By a donkey


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

master5hake said:


> By a donkey

Click to collapse



Go to asshens.com

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

Grow Up lots


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just chill ppl

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 6, 2013)

And burn sum

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 6, 2013)

of that sweet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Feb 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> of that sweet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



smelly dog poop

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is wrong 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 6, 2013)

It's on fire!

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 6, 2013)

To the rain

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.7.0. At a mere 217 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

Which was surprisingly

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 6, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

A new bottle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

Which has booze

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## blade30p (Feb 6, 2013)

Leaking outta its...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

Blood shot eyes!

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 6, 2013)

Eventually the police...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

Arrived at the

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

World's biggest McDonald's

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

To get a

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 6, 2013)

Burger and Beer

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

Which were supersized

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dagger (Feb 7, 2013)

And then shrinked..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 7, 2013)

Then supersized again

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## dagger (Feb 7, 2013)

And again shrinked..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

So small, they... 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 7, 2013)

Couldn't fly away

Sent From Land Of Ooo.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

With the air 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 7, 2013)

And supersized again

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.7.0. At a mere 217 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## IDragons (Feb 7, 2013)

But then they

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 7, 2013)

Were supersized more

Sent from my One X running Blade v4.7.0. At a mere 217 MB, with tons of AROMA Mods and tweaks, this, is what you want.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Before they shrank 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

To a size

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 7, 2013)

That was unnoticeable

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Very easily though 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 7, 2013)

And again supersized

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

The Almighty hulk 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 7, 2013)

But he died

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Feb 7, 2013)

Watch u seek

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 7, 2013)

Supersize french fries

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mah isn't new

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

But is actually

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## anazhd (Feb 8, 2013)

I dont understand ;D

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 8, 2013)

What he's saying

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Seineken (Feb 8, 2013)

About my phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 8, 2013)

Is totally wrong 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## soumya_digi (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing is true..


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 8, 2013)

But some is

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a lie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like iphone5 features 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Feb 8, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Premium dark lager

Click to collapse



And receive the

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Nobel prize for

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## McScreech (Feb 8, 2013)

*mmmmm, cat*

Ate my cat.:good:


----------



## sifat3d (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Nobel prize for
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Being the stupidest 

Why are SMARTphones soo... Freaking Dumb?


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Person in the

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## Nutterpc (Feb 8, 2013)

Universe of stupid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 8, 2013)

A big fat

Sent from my Bladed One X. AROMA works, use Blade v4.6.0 for now


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Toilet seat had 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

A very very

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 8, 2013)

Cute baby born 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## dagger (Feb 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Cute baby born
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



And then died..:/ 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 8, 2013)

Then we-watched MyLittlePony

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 9, 2013)

And raised a 

Sent from my Bladed One X. AROMA works, use Blade v4.6.0 for now


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Barn that was

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GuestK00145 (Feb 9, 2013)

ding a lings

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Then we-watched MyLittlePony
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



No we didn't.
Don't be a pissbag. That's not even close to three words.

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2013)

because it was


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Time to go

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 9, 2013)

To smoke weed 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## dagger (Feb 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> To smoke weed
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or a cap...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 9, 2013)

So that we

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## odetoandroid (Feb 9, 2013)

can all enjoy....


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Jumping frantically together

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 9, 2013)

Or piss lakes

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 9, 2013)

Disgusting little man....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 9, 2013)

But we eat

Sent from my Bladed One X. AROMA works, use Blade v4.6.0 for now


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2013)

deep fried Twinkies


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

Which were delicious

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

Hostess is gone

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## squid93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Had to pee

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScatteredHell (Feb 11, 2013)

After finish eating


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 11, 2013)

Soft tissues needed.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

Because I bricked

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## squid93 (Feb 11, 2013)

No tissues found

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 11, 2013)

I did poop

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using My Note 2.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

In my hand 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 11, 2013)

And smeared it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## squid93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Others saw it


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^^^cute girl here.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 11, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree 

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _"Google took 4 years to reach android 4.0.4 and apple to reach android 1.6"_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Even i do

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Mark, just bid
--
Pⁿ>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

On twilight sparkle 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 11, 2013)

but it was


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

A completely different

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 11, 2013)

Person that day

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Google took 4 years to reach android 4.0.4 and apple to reach android 1.6"_​


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

Devildog's sig sucks

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't agree

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

But it's true

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

In your opinion

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 11, 2013)

And everyone else's

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Google took 4 years to reach android 4.0.4 and apple to reach android 1.6"_​


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Opinion isn't similar

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

In forum XDA

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyways, the dog

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## huggs (Feb 11, 2013)

so take a


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

WTF story & throw
--
Pⁿ>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 11, 2013)

the tennis ball

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2013)

a Monster's Ball


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*

That is really

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

No more ponies

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

In this thread

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Moaned the dog

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

Loving awesome dude

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

That knew nothing

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

about quantum physics

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## torq1337 (Feb 11, 2013)

And other religions

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

So he just

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

Killed all ponies

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Due to insanity

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## blade30p (Feb 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is cancelled....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

Due to ponies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Due to ponies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Driving them Toyotas

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 12, 2013)

Over the children...

(too much?)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

...'s school books

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## squid93 (Feb 12, 2013)

Will I give

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

squid93 said:


> Will I give
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not a crap

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

That hobo cocaine?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> That hobo cocaine?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For 2 dollars

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Will I give

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Twilight sparkle a

sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cyanide laced milkshake

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Then a cure 

sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

Then kill her

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Then save her

sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Then save her
> 
> sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



With my bicycle

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

Behead all ponies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Like your mom

sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## dennis96411 (Feb 12, 2013)

When I did

Sent from my Samsung SGH-T989 running CM10.1.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

The survey for

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Behead all ponies

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

That makes no-sense 

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Behead all ponies
(Seriously, don't be a jackass)

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

Behead all ponies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 12, 2013)

There is Elephant 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

In my bacon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 12, 2013)

Of jumbo size 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Indiwiz (Feb 12, 2013)

French fries with

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Deep fried chicken

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## joshua54 (Feb 12, 2013)

And collard greens

Sent from my HTC EVARE_UL using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Which were tasty

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

like fried horse

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> like fried horse
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sh** with the

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

dog just pissed

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

In your mouth

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol not really

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

Then this guy

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Droid2drummer (Feb 12, 2013)

While extremely intoxicated 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

Jumped off a 

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## f-r (Feb 12, 2013)

Moving car while

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

f-r said:


> Moving car while
> 
> Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.

Click to collapse



Bricking his phone 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 12, 2013)

But then suddenly..


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

He fell asleep

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## f-r (Feb 12, 2013)

For about seven

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 12, 2013)

*kligned should*

friggin millineas and..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 12, 2013)

Then woke up

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## megablakbar (Feb 12, 2013)

He Took a shower

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

megablakbar said:


> He Took a shower
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Know to count?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Counting his shampoos

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

But then realised

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

He had none

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

No purpose whatsoever

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2013)

reflected in thread


(better of dead)


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Feb 12, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> reflected in thread
> 
> 
> (better of dead)

Click to collapse




who'th dare not


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Derp my dog

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 12, 2013)

Said, derp derp

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Took his jerb

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## blade30p (Feb 12, 2013)

And roughly penetrated 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

The permeable wall

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

And it's burger

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Which is juicy

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 13, 2013)

Like that ass

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 13, 2013)

of grandiose wonder

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## f-r (Feb 13, 2013)

And eerie sense

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Of weird smell


----------



## f-r (Feb 13, 2013)

Which started spreading

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 13, 2013)

The swine flu

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2013)

said Al Pacino


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

After sniffing cocaine


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

who was a


----------



## blade30p (Feb 13, 2013)

Complete and utter....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Waste of life


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 14, 2013)

And Joe did 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## dagger (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing- nothing- nothing... 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

You are a 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## dagger (Feb 14, 2013)

Recognised contributor so??? 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

What the heck

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Is going on

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 14, 2013)

In this taco

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Factory, which is

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2013)

reconstituted sour cream


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Which was extremely

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Hot and cold


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 14, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

Apple and Samsung 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## blade30p (Feb 14, 2013)

Can suck my...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SacGuru (Feb 15, 2013)

My father's thumb


Sent from my GT-N7100.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

And get out

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2013)

you sour kraut


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 15, 2013)

And inject it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2013)

What? No injections!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

But why not?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 15, 2013)

Injections are cool

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

I totally agree

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## jr_718 (Feb 15, 2013)

I totally disagree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Said the lion

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## f-r (Feb 15, 2013)

As he quickly

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

f-r said:


> As he quickly
> 
> Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.

Click to collapse



ate the mushroom


----------



## blade30p (Feb 15, 2013)

That was psychedelic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

With a cat

Sent from my laptop's battery


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 16, 2013)

Of mysterious moon 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## miglio1990 (Feb 16, 2013)

*R: Three word story*

From outer space 

Inviato da Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nobody knows that

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StellMonkey (Feb 16, 2013)

until a men


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes we do


----------



## d4ncyb3r (Feb 16, 2013)

Walk alone again

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

Until we meet


----------



## Kou Dou (Feb 16, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Until we meet

Click to collapse



on the street


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

Where everyone was

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## goma14 (Feb 16, 2013)

and not until


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2013)

a bear crapped

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Feb 16, 2013)

My Apple Product 

Sent from my SonyX8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrSinister777 (Feb 16, 2013)

All a ruse

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## blade30p (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you people not know how this game is played??? Its not just any 3 random words that you like, they are all supposed to fit together with a little cohesion.  Play it properly or not at all!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 16, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Do you people not know how this game is played??? Its not just any 3 random words that you like, they are all supposed to fit together with a little cohesion.  Play it properly or not at all!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your right
This thread isnt how it used to be

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tree pickle lantern

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 17, 2013)

most explosive pattern


----------



## anasdcool71 (Feb 17, 2013)

Which I drew

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 17, 2013)

Upon my toes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TITO NL (Feb 17, 2013)

Then what happened?

Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 17, 2013)

My toes flew

Sent from my flying toes


----------



## thewilfulforce (Feb 17, 2013)

With the nails.

killing red fruits with my cm10-blessed wonder

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




blade30p said:


> Do you people not know how this game is played??? Its not just any 3 random words that you like, they are all supposed to fit together with a little cohesion.  Play it properly or not at all!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More than three.

killing red fruits with my cm10-blessed wonder


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Which is not

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 17, 2013)

For you to 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 17, 2013)

make a clue


----------



## jturn1936 (Feb 17, 2013)

Root me please

Sent from my brain flashed with cwm using xda app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2013)

Root my microwave

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

lucifero13 said:


> make a clue

Click to collapse




jturn1936 said:


> Root me please
> 
> Sent from my brain flashed with cwm using xda app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Root my microwave
> 
> Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Using a tree

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## blade30p (Feb 17, 2013)

I give up!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

blade30p said:


> I give up!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My post makes sense doesn't it? If not, i apologise but i was just trying to fit something in seeing as i was posting anyways (regarding the 10 post rule) and thought i should add something but it's hard to do when there is a general lack of cohesiveness as you mentioned earlier

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

This is weird

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Said the man

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

At a bus-stop

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Which then disappeared 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

From the air

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Which was full

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 17, 2013)

Of invisible bagels

Sent from my bagelnator


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> My post makes sense doesn't it? If not, i apologise but i was just trying to fit something in seeing as i was posting anyways (regarding the 10 post rule) and thought i should add something but it's hard to do when there is a general lack of cohesiveness as you mentioned earlier
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



When that happens just say *voidpost*.
*voidpost*

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Of invisible bagels
> 
> Sent from my bagelnator

Click to collapse



Suddenly a fat


----------



## Droid2drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

Useless pile of...

Sent from my VZW-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dirty dirty dong


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

On your pot

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 18, 2013)

For the brownies

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

That are illegal

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 18, 2013)

Or seem to

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

Make you trippy

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 18, 2013)

But dont really

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

Unless you are

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Completely mad or

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## blade30p (Feb 18, 2013)

Just smoking cheese

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ponies in your


----------



## namtombout (Feb 18, 2013)

Computers zoophilia folder


----------



## blade30p (Feb 18, 2013)

The wife is

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 18, 2013)

Made of wood

Sent from my wood cutting axe


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 18, 2013)

And has maggots 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Which eat everything

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 18, 2013)

This guy again

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool story bro




On valentines night I had planned to spend it with my special girl, but unfortunately she took sick and I had to take her to the vets the next day


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 18, 2013)

Let it grow

Sent from my continue the story sign


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

Why cow's smiling

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2013)

because it hurts


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 19, 2013)

Taking part in

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2013)

Some cow tipping

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## namtombout (Feb 19, 2013)

Down. Let's restart


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Sega gamegear 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## TheftSpy (Feb 19, 2013)

was the best


----------



## MaartenXDA (Feb 19, 2013)

Enemy of the




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

Of it's time

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Which was given

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

A blowjob 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't talk vulgar

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

In my face

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

Was a new huge hummer

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2013)

WHAT THE POTATO

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Feb 19, 2013)

Said the carrot....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 19, 2013)

Which ate bananas

Sent from my yawn


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

For breakfast, and

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 19, 2013)

brunch but only


----------



## Wayne519 (Feb 19, 2013)

he said now


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2013)

have a cow


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

In his village

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## TITO NL (Feb 19, 2013)

With lots of


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2013)

wild boars foraging


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

Through the woods


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## blade30p (Feb 20, 2013)

As she fled....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 20, 2013)

From the wizard

sent from m-ACK! SHARK ATTACK!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

So now I'm


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## sooyong94 (Feb 20, 2013)

In the nexus

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefenatefun (Feb 20, 2013)

...with nothing left...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

Except from my

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

I was here


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 20, 2013)

eating a pizza


----------



## squid93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Whilst staring blankly

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Into a cloudy


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Into a cloudy
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



cloud of coke


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

Bored as hell


----------



## Shinydude100 (Feb 21, 2013)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 21, 2013)

Shinydude100 said:


> Like a boss
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



my mind died -_-


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Because you suck

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Ponox (Feb 21, 2013)

We all suck.

Can we get a pastebin going for this?

Sent on my Unicorn powered Nexus 4, using the XDA app.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

But we're awesome

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 21, 2013)

So am I?

sent from m-ACK! SHARK ATTACK!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2013)

no, your bi


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 21, 2013)

Off into the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MaartenXDA (Feb 21, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Class of 2014!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ehm, restart?

Once upon a




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 21, 2013)

Lilly in a


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 21, 2013)

big green pond


----------



## Bern612 (Feb 21, 2013)

Full of frog's

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 21, 2013)

who are princes


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

That hate games


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 21, 2013)

and everything else

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ponox (Feb 21, 2013)

That's not problem.

Sent on my Unicorn powered Nexus 4, using the XDA app.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

But the problem

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> But the problem
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Is the princesses

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

OH NO YOU--

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponox (Feb 22, 2013)

Was the asteroid

Sent from my Unicorn powered Nexus 4 with XDA-Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 22, 2013)

And the p0rnstar

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## apen83 (Feb 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And the p0rnstar
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



That left Hollywood


----------



## kotaro_14 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is actually a

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tharu_roxx (Feb 22, 2013)

The awesome bull**** 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juaniiito (Feb 22, 2013)

tharu_roxx said:


> The awesome bull****
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That everybody wanted

Hahahahaha


----------



## MeditateApp (Feb 22, 2013)

but haven't expected


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

for a long

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## squid93 (Feb 22, 2013)

Time that we

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HereGoesNothing (Feb 22, 2013)

squid93 said:


> Time that we
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



have gone to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2013)

hell and back


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

to get N4s

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## namtombout (Feb 22, 2013)

For the illuminati

Bloods thicker than water


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

So that they

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

Went to pee

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 23, 2013)

In the faces

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Of cockroaches that

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Quinny899 (Feb 23, 2013)

walked around the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2013)

long dangerous snake


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

Which was very

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 23, 2013)

Hungry for squirrels

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

and so it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## aaronrw (Feb 23, 2013)

Ate my N4!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

banned for eating


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

And for committing 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

banning in public


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

As well as

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

banning his wife


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

From doing anything

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

but cook, clean


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

And stay in

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

the one room


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

where she belongs

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## bugguy (Feb 23, 2013)

Because shes crazy

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

And deserves to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## tharu_roxx (Feb 24, 2013)

Better be prepared

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2013)

For cookie storms

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## brenzef (Feb 24, 2013)

Causing neuropsychofibrosic hallucinations



Thanks.........


----------



## MaartenXDA (Feb 24, 2013)

Making her fly




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Through deep seas






these bytes were sent from my phone through the air using codes to the server through the cables to your device which controlled the pixel illumination of the screen and you interpreted my thoughts


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2013)

so then the

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Snake's wife charged

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jr_718 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Snake's wife charged
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Snaked your wife

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

With a snake

Sent from my rooted atari 2600


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 24, 2013)

And a pony 

Friendship is magic


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And a pony
> 
> Friendship is magic

Click to collapse



(You're just doing this to troll now, aren't you?)
Which lived happily

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

Ever after till

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

She came across

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Feb 25, 2013)

Only For You...

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## fuser1337 (Feb 25, 2013)

To slap you


----------



## namtombout (Feb 25, 2013)

hard as sh*t.


----------



## myeta (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

Just because you

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jiawen (Feb 25, 2013)

missed the meal


----------



## valentine86 (Feb 25, 2013)

And kissed your


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

Own cheek which 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Feb 25, 2013)

Oscar goes to....

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Feb 25, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Oscar goes to....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



of course me...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## gautamgtm (Feb 25, 2013)

and I am

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Feb 25, 2013)

No you aren't.. 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 25, 2013)

hi bye cya


----------



## anikadam (Feb 25, 2013)

No you cant

Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 25, 2013)

escape your death


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

but Chuck Norris

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Wasn't on XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

he was on XDA-app

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 25, 2013)

And a pony 

Friendship is magic


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

stop trolling, DarkKnight

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




TheNotSoSpecialOne said:


> because he had

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to gain your first ten posts in off topic, guys! Didn't you read the rules?







vegusek said:


> too much

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbuc (Feb 26, 2013)

He uttered under

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

his very breath

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

while riding ponies


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't push it! 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

And riding p0nies 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm freaking serious

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbuc (Feb 26, 2013)

Forgot to spell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

5 donuts and 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ponies riding by


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Were very happy

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Because they had

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Wings and horns

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorta like chickens

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

But better because


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

They could fly

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## fuser1337 (Feb 26, 2013)

fat as hell


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Lots if colors  

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## fuser1337 (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Lots if colors
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



They suck more


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

This is chaotic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Woah, I'm here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



JEFF?!!!??!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

How's it hanging

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

In there bob 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Wow, I'm stoned
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's retarded to be important, but it's more important to be retarded.

Click to collapse



Gnarly dude! Lol

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't prove nothing 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Gnarly dude!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's two words 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Can prove everything
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Why, thank you!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Who was Hungary 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Who was Hungary
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Very very Hungary

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And Joe said
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



I'd really like

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And Joe said
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



"Bring me biscuits"

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

And rock cakes 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And rock cakes
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



And some more

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

And also, dead...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Little gray rabbits 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

But the rabbits

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> But the rabbits
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Ate all the 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ponies yummy food


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Which angered the

(Apologies again to the Mod who had to clean up)

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## caponer (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue berry boy





Thank me and get my meter up


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Who really wanted

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

To walk on 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 26, 2013)

the bridge in


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Woah... half of the posts are gone
And also a

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Small blue filly

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2013)

which he ate


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

In his burger

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## sernetif (Feb 26, 2013)

while running home


----------



## thatotherguy.. (Feb 26, 2013)

He found a

Sent From My White Cricket LTEvo


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Small gold key

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 26, 2013)

which opened the


----------



## bunchies (Feb 26, 2013)

Listening to BMTH

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

kingnba6 said:


> which opened the

Click to collapse



Secret door to



bunchies said:


> Listening to BMTH
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong thread?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Wrong thread?

Click to collapse



That's two words


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

My continuation of the story was the one above that. That was a question posed to Bunchies and wasn't to do with the story

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Feb 27, 2013)

squid93 said:


> Time that we
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Died in a

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

A tragic accident

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

That was caused 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

By a bin

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 27, 2013)

an earthquake and


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

A coffee cup

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 27, 2013)

that was bought


----------



## adummm (Feb 27, 2013)

with blood money


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

.The earthquake caused

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## dagger (Feb 27, 2013)

All the ponies.. 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

To go back

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## dagger (Feb 27, 2013)

To Archer's home..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## burghfan3 (Feb 27, 2013)

And take a

God help me I've come undone,
Out of the light of the sun


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 27, 2013)

bath in his


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice, comfortable

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

And warm jacuzzi

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

. The Earthquake also

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 27, 2013)

destroyed xda servers


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

And knocked down

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 27, 2013)

the eiffel tower


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

And the bin

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2013)

was filled with


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Many coffee cups

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Chryogenic (Feb 27, 2013)

that had previously


----------



## qyaku b (Feb 27, 2013)

Chryogenic said:


> that had previously

Click to collapse




been eaten by


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

A small rabbit 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## NatTheCat (Feb 28, 2013)

So fluffy she


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 28, 2013)

Had to go


----------



## Fragless11 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

Go out with

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9001 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 28, 2013)

Some idiot who

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## Fragless11 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

Is ugly and

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9001 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

Had no teeth

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 28, 2013)

so he wasnt


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

Going to go

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

To the mall

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

To get some

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

New tablets 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

For his kin

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 1, 2013)

And his big

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

long, fat... car


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> long, fat... car

Click to collapse



That he bought

Sent from my Evo 3D CDMA using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

A huge puppy 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

That was adorable

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And smelt like

Sent from my LiquidSmooth S3 using XDA-Developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Because he was

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## manvikas (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Run*

Unlock Flash Brick...!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

His new N4

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 1, 2013)

Which he got

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 2, 2013)

From a plane

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 2, 2013)

With a canon

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## jayRokk (Mar 2, 2013)

Made of sardines 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Suddenly he turned

Sent from my LiquidSmooth S3 using XDA-Developers app

~~KCCO~~


----------



## manvikas (Mar 2, 2013)

*3 word story*

But then he....


----------



## paul.n (Mar 2, 2013)

Transformed into a
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice and cute

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 2, 2013)

Weird fat bottle 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

That liked to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 2, 2013)

Eat ubercool poop 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Silversniper (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

like this purple

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

And retarded bear

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobz (Mar 2, 2013)

with tight turtleneck


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Mar 3, 2013)

barney with a

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Mar 3, 2013)

Big purple head...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 3, 2013)

And a large


----------



## thewilfulforce (Mar 3, 2013)

Round red butt.

killing red fruits with my cm10-blessed wonder


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

But wait! He

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Was actually a

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

small, adorable puppy

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

That loved to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pee on large 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

Men with hats

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

And eat their 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

Small hash browns 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

That they got

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

From burger king (?)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

In Queens, NY

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

The 7 train 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 3, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> The 7 train sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's four words 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 3, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> That's four words
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Said the purple chair

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## namtombout (Mar 3, 2013)

WTF

people can't count

Let's start over

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

From the beginning


----------



## f-r (Mar 3, 2013)

Until the end

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

We will survive 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Said the mad

Sent from my LiquidSmooth S3 using XDA-Developers app

~~KCCO~~


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

And mentally deranged

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Jonah! (Mar 3, 2013)

*R: Three word story*

Man in a


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

Big yellow hat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

When someone replied 

Sent from my LiquidSmooth S3 using XDA-Developers app

~~KCCO~~


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

It's my money!


----------



## gplock (Mar 4, 2013)

I want it

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

Now or else..


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2013)

bite the bullet


----------



## merby (Mar 4, 2013)

before you try


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 4, 2013)

to get out

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*



vishaldhamnekar said:


> to get out
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...

Click to collapse



Of this house



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 4, 2013)

for the lunch

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*



vishaldhamnekar said:


> for the lunch
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...

Click to collapse



For free from



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Soulbits (Mar 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> For free from

Click to collapse



this little diner


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

That sat on 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2013)

Top of jb

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

On the corner 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 4, 2013)

In a dark

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2013)

Scary bathroom with

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2013)

Satanic looking candles


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*



TravisBean said:


> Satanic looking candles

Click to collapse



That some crazy



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 4, 2013)

Drunk, braindead cat

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Mar 4, 2013)

That chases lions...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

Gets eaten whole

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Mar 4, 2013)

But not until...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Breaking free and

Sent from my LiquidSmooth S3 using XDA-Developers app

~~KCCO~~


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

Running far away 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

To New Jersey

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## merby (Mar 5, 2013)

so chris christie


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

merby said:


> so chris christie

Click to collapse



Get out. Go read the forum rules, ya can't post here (off topic) until you have ten posts.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 5, 2013)

merby said:


> so chris christie

Click to collapse



Turned Democratic like he originally planned to do all along after...


Edit: Oops I thought this was another thread...

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess we have to start over. 

Mark Zuckerburg is 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

A college dropout

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*



I r o n M a n said:


> A college dropout
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



That failed when



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> That failed when

Click to collapse



he sucked doodles


----------



## blade30p (Mar 5, 2013)

And inserts multiple....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 5, 2013)

blade30p said:


> And inserts multiple....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



orgasmic satisfactory devices


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Gave great pleasure 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

Let's start over AGAIN. Remember what the OP says about NSFW posts.

A flying dog

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ate creamy poop 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

Which is bad

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

For his stomach 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

So he vomited 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 5, 2013)

and fell on


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

kingnba6 said:


> and fell on

Click to collapse



his old back 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2013)

back old his


----------



## bonell (Mar 5, 2013)

****  pretty  small 
Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

bonell said:


> ****  pretty  small
> Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously? Read my post on the last page!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Once upon time 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Wooden boy who 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Really wanted to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

Become a real

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 6, 2013)

ejected personal finger


----------



## BehindTheCurtain (Mar 6, 2013)

made no sense


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2013)

oh so dense


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

So much nonsense

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 6, 2013)

You are talking

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

To a cat

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

That's not interested

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

In Jewish politics

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 6, 2013)

Because it is

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## blade30p (Mar 6, 2013)

Against the law

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

To kill thing's 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## blade30p (Mar 6, 2013)

Sometimes like to

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbuc (Mar 7, 2013)

Read newspaper editorials

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bunchies (Mar 7, 2013)

On the sh*tter

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Mar 7, 2013)

But today it's

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

Snowing in NY! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 7, 2013)

Which is nice

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Like jb dying 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2013)

can't stop trying


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 7, 2013)

When you're electrifying

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

The cows udder 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2013)

makes them shudder


----------



## Realalist (Mar 7, 2013)

Judged too harshly

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

round and round..

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------

when in rome

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

twist of fate


----------



## galaxys (Mar 8, 2013)

one endless circle


----------



## bigbuc (Mar 8, 2013)

That circles endlessly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

around another circle

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Which was actually

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

circling another circle

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## blade30p (Mar 9, 2013)

Inside a square

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2013)

shouted Smokey Bear


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

So he heard

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## f-r (Mar 10, 2013)

But in fact

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Trees were burning

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

And then he 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 10, 2013)

got high as


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

A freakin' kite

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

Killed Android Pizza 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

(He) arrived in Heaven

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

And got transported 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## johna2u (Mar 10, 2013)

*three word story*

Just in time


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

Back to BurgerKing 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## bugguy (Mar 10, 2013)

Got some fries

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

Which had deadly 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## TheNoticer (Mar 10, 2013)

*AW: Three word story*

Buried in kfc

You don't need to donate me. just register here http://www.thefancy.com/signup?referrer=TheRealSamuelHasan to support me with 1 $ thanks


----------



## f-r (Mar 10, 2013)

Assorted poisons inside

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## tororosso125 (Mar 10, 2013)

smelled like fish

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 11, 2013)

While driving to

"The ultimate tofu store drift"


----------



## blade30p (Mar 11, 2013)

A round circle....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 11, 2013)

through a tunnel...


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

Train was passing...


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

a crowded station

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

She wasn't there

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

she's with me


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

In your dreams... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 11, 2013)

while i am


----------



## blade30p (Mar 11, 2013)

In your mom's....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sv: Three word story*

Very very disgusting

Regards, 
Daniel,
Recognized Themer.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 11, 2013)

fake hair on


----------



## leots (Mar 11, 2013)

her huge chin


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 11, 2013)

with curly green


----------



## brenzef (Mar 11, 2013)

500 euro bills


Groeten...
[email protected]


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

With Chuck Norris

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 12, 2013)

Bought a huge

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## z4117 (Mar 12, 2013)

i will giving


----------



## blade30p (Mar 12, 2013)

z4117 said:


> i will giving

Click to collapse



Again for all the slow people.  Its not any 3 random words you happen to like.  There is supposed to be some continuity. ...

I'll start again...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

This time regarding

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 12, 2013)

Three word story

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2013)

because people dont


----------



## blade30p (Mar 12, 2013)

Like following rules...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2013)

so they get


----------



## DStreet200 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for life... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 12, 2013)

From the bar

purrbody an sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Because they all

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2013)

got too drunk


----------



## blade30p (Mar 13, 2013)

On whiskey & rye

Sent from my J-Q88B using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerg (Mar 13, 2013)

badgers aboard airplanes


----------



## thousandecibels (Mar 13, 2013)

when they found...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

Androidified Cruzerlite cases

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZetaOP (Mar 13, 2013)

artifact made of.


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Holy crap turd

purrbody an sonic


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

tsjoe2 said:


> Holy crap turd
> 
> purrbody an sonic

Click to collapse



That ate some 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Uber cool poop 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 14, 2013)

That got trolled

purrbody an sonic in jail


----------



## ProjectVanilla (Mar 14, 2013)

*troll*

By a troll


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Named project vanilla

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## blade30p (Mar 14, 2013)

Not Vanilla Ice

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Not Vanilla Ice tho....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THAT'S FOUR WORDS!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> THAT'S FOUR WORDS!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not three words...

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weenguyen (Mar 14, 2013)

Let's start again

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## tribalartgod (Mar 14, 2013)

Little Miss Muffitt...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pooped so hard

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

that she fainted

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

When she woke 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

she was surrounded

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

By black midgets 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> By black midgets
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



holdin' an iphone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Which was horrible 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 14, 2013)

full of worms


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

And maggots which 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 14, 2013)

tryin' to rule


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

were spilling out

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

From your mouth

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

on your face

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Then inside underpants 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

There was Andy

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Who closed threads 

(mod andy right )

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 14, 2013)

And ate fish

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Like a dog

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

Like a hell

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

without the devil

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Eating souls guts 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

which is gruesome

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Like prototype 2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

which is right

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

But radicalentertainment closed 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

it for good

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## brenzef (Mar 15, 2013)

Using a SGS-IV


Groeten...
[email protected]


----------



## barento32 (Mar 15, 2013)

With new features

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 15, 2013)

A monkey smoking

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 15, 2013)

A galaxy s4

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_1 days 2 s4_​


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 15, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> A galaxy s4
> 
> PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
> _1 days 2 s4_​

Click to collapse




Better than iPhone​


----------



## blade30p (Mar 15, 2013)

Android smashed it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

to innumerable pieces

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 15, 2013)

which caused my

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

Pen is to 

Got trolled?


----------



## f-r (Mar 15, 2013)

It seems that

Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

Ponies are awesome 

Got trolled?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2013)

No they aren't

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

But they are 

Got trolled?


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 15, 2013)

Please dont fight..


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2013)

He doesn't understand...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 15, 2013)

What just happened..


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 15, 2013)

Difference of opinions

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a fact!

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Not it isn't 

Got trolled?


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 16, 2013)

Make my day

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

By watchin' porns


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Read the mod edit, OR YOU'LL GET THE THREAD CLOSED!
(Continuing from previous post)
By eatin' cookiez 

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

While chugging coke 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

And some water 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mixed with sauce 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

And some poison 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Which led to 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Lots of pretty 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buts getting  kicked 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

Suddenly he saw....


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

A man in

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

form of an...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ass wearing pants 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Peeing over a

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

Face of iSheep


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

When steve jobs

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

cried in his

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

Trying to escape....


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> cried in his
> 
> -Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.

Click to collapse



Rooms corner thinking

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Rooms corner thinking
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to defeat...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Samsung but he 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't make it

purrbody an sonic in jail


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

So John cried

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Like a baby

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

And created iDiapers

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

To poop in

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Then google copied

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nothing because they're 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

The true genius

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Whose way better................

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Than Microsoft bing 

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 16, 2013)

because its slow


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Mar 16, 2013)

Like a turtle

The advice is free....the bandwidth, not so much


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

In a ring

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> In a ring
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Called the precious...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Slow butt turtle 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

And fast manbaby

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

With lots of 

Got trolled?


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

extravagant treasures and

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Pony hunters slaughtered 

Got trolled?


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

not only ponies

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 17, 2013)

But also popes

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 17, 2013)

Because popes are

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 17, 2013)

Also in on 

Got trolled?


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 17, 2013)

A list of


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

**** people do

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 17, 2013)

All by themselves

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Meanwhile somewhere else.................... 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## kevin95 (Mar 17, 2013)

The world ended... The end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Mar 17, 2013)

kevin95 said:


> The world ended... The end.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's five words...









---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

So no ending...


----------



## kevin95 (Mar 17, 2013)

The title said 3 word story. "The world ended." was the story. "The end." Is an indication that the story has ended. End of story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 17, 2013)

Meanwhile in other...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dimension, apple rocked 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 17, 2013)

Consumed the dark...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Forces of poop 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 17, 2013)

because it had

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

No nuts in

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zugif (Mar 17, 2013)

his very own


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Birthday is today 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 17, 2013)

So...happy birthday

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 17, 2013)

To my as

Got trolled?


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2013)

step son who


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Shat on sister 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2013)

because she was


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 19, 2013)

Very mean to

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 20, 2013)

He ain't You 

Got trolled?


----------



## Xenon13 (Mar 20, 2013)

but you are


----------



## tharu_roxx (Mar 20, 2013)

Here I am

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 20, 2013)

This is me


----------



## dejahboi (Mar 20, 2013)

Crapping myself and


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 20, 2013)

Doing barrel rolls

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

While running Cyanogenmod

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Shinydude100 (Mar 20, 2013)

Like a boss

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 20, 2013)

With Cid plushies

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

Which are awesome (I wonder if CM will release Cid plushies. I'll buy one )

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 20, 2013)

Then suddenly i 

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Mar 20, 2013)

Thought what a

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KiakSvk (Mar 21, 2013)

great custom rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Cyanogen Mod is

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 21, 2013)

Then the troll

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sajoo (Mar 21, 2013)

walks around the


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

Springfield Elementary School 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

And meets Homer 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

He wants donuts

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## squid93 (Mar 21, 2013)

From that indian

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Milk shake shop 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sajoo (Mar 21, 2013)

in evergreen tarrace


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 21, 2013)

Where they live

S4 INFO


----------



## Sajoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Maggie wants to


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Take a sh*t

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 22, 2013)

aisyahelzahra said:


> You'd better not to use that word
> 
> When it was
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Acid rain came, 

sent from Galaxy Rangers HQ


----------



## yungboss22 (Mar 22, 2013)

rooted his phone 


Sent from my Quad Core Nexus 4


----------



## Sajoo (Mar 22, 2013)

With a banana


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 22, 2013)

Taste like an

sent from Galaxy Rangers HQ


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 22, 2013)

apple martini in


----------



## hend_xxx (Mar 22, 2013)

f0xtr0t said:


> apple martini in

Click to collapse



your head of


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 22, 2013)

steel and alcohol

Swyped by a tramp


----------



## SocoNuma (Mar 22, 2013)

which was hurting


----------



## sifat3d (Mar 22, 2013)

SocoNuma said:


> which was hurting

Click to collapse



of thread meaningless-ness

...Devided by zero


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

. In another place

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 22, 2013)

where the dogs


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 22, 2013)

Meet to eat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dead body of..

sent from Galaxy Rangers HQ


----------



## suyisaster (Mar 22, 2013)

nikolasanggoro said:


> Dead body of..
> 
> sent from Galaxy Rangers HQ

Click to collapse



You have been

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## sifat3d (Mar 23, 2013)

nikolasanggoro said:


> Dead body of..
> 
> sent from Galaxy Rangers HQ

Click to collapse



The president of

...Devided by zero


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 23, 2013)

Scandinavia groped a

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

Fat jelly bean

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Fat jelly bean
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Taste very good

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 26, 2013)

with a lego

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 26, 2013)

Boxing with Selmann

Sent from the S II galaxy by three stars


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2013)

and ended up


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

Falling on the

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 27, 2013)

rock which hurts

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2013)

so good baby


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

That He grabbed 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2013)

the ball and


----------



## ProperNoun (Mar 27, 2013)

pulled on in


----------



## worlddominatiin (Mar 27, 2013)

Until it popped

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 28, 2013)

On the window

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

And into the

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2013)

drainage gutter where


----------



## mathew1234 (Mar 28, 2013)

It exploded and

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

.. . . . mouses got roasted :laugh:


----------



## anazhd (Mar 28, 2013)

Playing Dota 2!

Sent from Desire S, proudly running on JellyBean 4.2.2 by Nick. This is not a ported rom!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

I'M going to. . .


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Take a sh*t

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Take a sh*t
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you shudnt take


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Because of the 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Police i cant . . . .


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Urinate any more 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

on the street


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Because my bladder 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Has stones inside


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Which caused it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which caused it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a big problem


----------



## bonell (Mar 29, 2013)

With his girl

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

I ran away . . .


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 29, 2013)

Head & Pepsi

"Head&Pepsi"


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Both, keep cool


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Head & Pepsi
> 
> "Head&Pepsi"

Click to collapse



which was cold

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like ice in

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Fridge and cubes


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Like ice in
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a foam cup

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Is inside the


----------



## bugguy (Mar 30, 2013)

Of the cabinet

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Which was made


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Which was made

Click to collapse



Primarily in China

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Mar 30, 2013)

After long exposure

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

but according to


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Soban mub, there...........

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gallardo5 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

Were not Chineese



Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 31, 2013)

Food at the

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 31, 2013)

Local store in 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## exb0 (Mar 31, 2013)

North of Korea 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

Because it was

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Full of urine 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

And raw sewage 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 31, 2013)

Ate the cat

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And raw sewage
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That tasted like 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## SacGuru (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> That tasted like
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Age old santorum


Sent from my GT-N7100 or the Nexus 10, heaven knows.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 1, 2013)

SacGuru said:


> Age old santorum
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 or the Nexus 10, heaven knows.
> ...

Click to collapse



And also chesse

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nicklovell23 (Apr 1, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> And also chesse
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That had mold


----------



## davidstech11 (Apr 2, 2013)

But kept going...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SacGuru (Apr 2, 2013)

To anal land

Sent from my GTN7100 or the Nexus 10, heaven knows.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

SacGuru said:


> To anal land
> 
> Sent from my GTN7100 or the Nexus 10, heaven knows.
> 
> Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.

Click to collapse



Read the mod edit in the OP. You trying to get the thread closed?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Apr 2, 2013)

davidstech11 said:


> But kept going...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To the wonderland

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Baschdard (Apr 2, 2013)

.. and bought some ..


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Odp: Three word story*

Chocolate and wine

Dont ask why this mix, I don't know 

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 3, 2013)

And gave them

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
 theIt's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

To his little 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2013)

a doggy bag


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 4, 2013)

Filled with garbage 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

And Ice Cream

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

That tasted like 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## MaartenXDA (Apr 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> That tasted like
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet baby foot




        Sent from my awesome fridge


----------



## apen83 (Apr 4, 2013)

And curry goat


----------



## gramware (Apr 4, 2013)

apen83 said:


> And curry goat

Click to collapse



.

It then dawned


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

on him that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

His wife was 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

not in the 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 4, 2013)

Bed and They

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lostmyphone (Apr 4, 2013)

suspected that she


----------



## Dummy02 (Apr 4, 2013)

went out to


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 4, 2013)

Buy some nasty

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 5, 2013)

Sperm whale oil 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahlulnugraha (Apr 5, 2013)

In the closet


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 8, 2013)

down the road


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2013)

boomvausstat said:


> down the road

Click to collapse



With Wille Nelson


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 8, 2013)

,the nice neighbor


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 8, 2013)

attacked the other


----------



## Shryvone21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ratchet weave girls

<a href="http://www.google.imghp.com>Sent from HTC One XL<\a>


----------



## CNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

With cracked iphones


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 10, 2013)

and ipod shuffles


----------



## CNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Loosely held together


----------



## tharu_roxx (Apr 10, 2013)

Totally lost it

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 10, 2013)

because his car


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Was stolen by

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## f-r (Apr 10, 2013)

A smooth criminal


Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 10, 2013)

...that was involved...

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*TapaTalk'd from my Xperia J


----------



## CNexus (Apr 11, 2013)

In the most


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Apr 11, 2013)

Anticipated war that

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Involved fat goats

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teichopsia (Apr 11, 2013)

And killer squirrels

Sent from a dream.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2013)

luv big girls


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Who smell like 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 11, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Who smell like
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Teen spirits, that.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Party all night 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 11, 2013)

and program everyday


----------



## joelvn (Apr 12, 2013)

While crying, because 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 12, 2013)

their hormones suck


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

but her neighbors


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 12, 2013)

I love you


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

i'm straight lol.


----------



## exb0 (Apr 12, 2013)

No one cares

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 12, 2013)

because everybody is


----------



## CNexus (Apr 12, 2013)

A little different


----------



## joelvn (Apr 12, 2013)

But in Korea 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

There were burgers

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sNoxious (Apr 12, 2013)

and french fries.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

That were stolen 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

By former nuns

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iurnait (Apr 13, 2013)

Who use iphones

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 13, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> I love you

Click to collapse



said the potato


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 13, 2013)

boomvausstat said:


> said the potato

Click to collapse



Who had died.

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

Of Ebola virus

pm me


----------



## galaxys (Apr 13, 2013)

Near the cemetery


----------



## CNexus (Apr 13, 2013)

galaxys said:


> Near the cemetery

Click to collapse



After having been


----------



## Teichopsia (Apr 13, 2013)

CNexus said:


> After having been

Click to collapse



Sentenced to death

Sent from a dream.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Teichopsia said:


> Sentenced to death
> 
> Sent from a dream.

Click to collapse



for his guilty


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 13, 2013)

X   D   A


----------



## GeekyNitz (Apr 13, 2013)

A b c

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 13, 2013)

Is his favorite 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

car. in which


----------



## joelvn (Apr 13, 2013)

He drove to 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Sewrizer said:


> another galaxy. Where

Click to collapse



he got a . . .


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Giant Nexus 4

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

That was boring . . .


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

If you're stupid

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 13, 2013)

Get an iPhone 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## IXChicharitoXI (Apr 13, 2013)

Or be killed 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cooptx (Apr 14, 2013)

By the dead

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## CNexus (Apr 14, 2013)

people with iPhones


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 14, 2013)

Are called sheeps


----------



## ak700 (Apr 14, 2013)

Deal With It.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 14, 2013)

ak700 said:


> Deal With It.

Click to collapse



Said no one.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

At a mall

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyreimer (Apr 14, 2013)

while walking past

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

he fell over . . .


----------



## erraz (Apr 14, 2013)

Like a boss

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## xavierfox42 (Apr 15, 2013)

they survived because

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 15, 2013)

Pandas were nice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Apr 15, 2013)

Pandas are nice. 

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Bilgets (Apr 15, 2013)

I do too

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 15, 2013)

ShevT said:


> qqq

Click to collapse



Cool story, bro

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iSimon (Apr 15, 2013)

But one day...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Darkshadow found a

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dead pizza made 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Of maggots and

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Creamy cool poop 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

that had some

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2013)

laced with cinnamon


----------



## Bilgets (Apr 15, 2013)

A sprinkle also

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

also called "jimmies".

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

who is a . .. .


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Big fat lazy

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome kitteh named

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## max355 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am dead


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

max355 said:


> I am dead

Click to collapse



Yes you are. Now, get out of off topic until you have 10 posts.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

OK new story...

The noob went

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 15, 2013)

Far far away 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Scary dev who

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

big mean Chicken

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 15, 2013)

Who eats Bacon 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2013)

dipped in gravy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

With wipped cream 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

And chocolate sauce 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ahlulnugraha (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> And chocolate sauce
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got spank by

sent from my finger typing machine.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

A mod named

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

M_T_M, and he

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Loved to go

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Take a crap 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Loved to go
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



to the hill . . .

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Take a crap
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



out of it.


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Delicious ham sandwich.


----------



## apen83 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was soaked


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

In grey slime

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

And loose stool 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> And loose stool
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goes down splashing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CNexus (Apr 17, 2013)

With something very


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2013)

fat and ugly


----------



## chitose_ndy (Apr 17, 2013)

kingnba6 said:


> fat and ugly

Click to collapse



But interessting indeed

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 17, 2013)

because we all

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*TapaTalk'd from my Xperia J


----------



## CNexus (Apr 18, 2013)

Have but one


----------



## bugguy (Apr 18, 2013)

thing to say

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 18, 2013)

bugguy said:


> thing to say
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its so fluffy

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paarthdesai (Apr 18, 2013)

hAPPY ever after


----------



## hisname (Apr 18, 2013)

paarthdesai said:


> hAPPY ever after

Click to collapse



Does not exist 

Sent from my supercharged :tank:


----------



## big_treacle (Apr 18, 2013)

I need beer


----------



## big_treacle (Apr 18, 2013)

Lets start now


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 18, 2013)

and make it


----------



## GuestK00328 (Apr 18, 2013)

To the forest

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

where bears pee

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

And jackrabbits like

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2013)

to eat humans


----------



## Mr Djoegoe (Apr 19, 2013)

Fast and loud 

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 4 met Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 19, 2013)

so they can


----------



## apen83 (Apr 19, 2013)

Watch the moon


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

and lay eggs

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 19, 2013)

From huge dinosaurs


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 19, 2013)

And rabbits that


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BladeWS (Apr 19, 2013)

talked to their


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 19, 2013)

Mothership, when suddenly..

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jhlaird (Apr 19, 2013)

brilliant lights shone


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2013)

and arose a


----------



## _Variable (Apr 20, 2013)

That no one would test his ROM

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> That no one would test his ROM
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



^^^^ Not three words 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Perhaps she thinks

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

This is "A

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

Peaceful day on

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

XDA, they're similar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

No they aren't 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes they are

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

They are not 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Sure they are!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Or are they? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep...they are

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

No they aren't 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

They kinda are

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

They definitely aren't 

sent from my :tank:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

You're a liar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes he is

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Why's that funny

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

Because the quick 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

brown fox jumped

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

Over the lazy

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

dog, lol fonts

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

Are pretty stupid 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 21, 2013)

Because they make

| Sent From GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Wegmit (Apr 22, 2013)

No. Maybe... YYEEEESSS!!!


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 22, 2013)

But why not

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## BladeWS (Apr 22, 2013)

this phone is


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

Bricked because he

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 22, 2013)

Flashed his awesome


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

3 letter phrase 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 22, 2013)

In other words


----------



## kyleastley (Apr 22, 2013)

Short but sweet.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## jayc137 (Apr 22, 2013)

Less than more 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 22, 2013)

doesnt make any


----------



## arnong (Apr 22, 2013)

*cool*

sense to me


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Because it is 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## effist (Apr 22, 2013)

lost in translation...


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed is it


----------



## aaronrw (Apr 23, 2013)

Better at droidhive

sentfromybrain


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 23, 2013)

Devs.Argue.Help

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2158329


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Devs.Argue.Help
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2158329

Click to collapse



When devs begin arguing, they are no longer devs. They're just noobs looking for a fruitless fight...


----------



## GuestK00145 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> When devs begin arguing, they are no longer devs. They're just noobs looking for a fruitless fight...

Click to collapse



Three words please

Infected anTPRax


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

because its the

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rule of crapping 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BladeWS (Apr 23, 2013)

all over my


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wife 
Later on

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## bugguy (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bug in underwear 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

ants in pants

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 23, 2013)

Biting his balls


Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brakke97 (Apr 23, 2013)

and eating chips...


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 23, 2013)

nikolasanggoro said:


> Biting his balls
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Jeez man. Have you read the OP?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertHawk (Apr 23, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Jeez man. Have you read the OP?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No he hasn't 

Sent from my DarkSense'd HTC One Developer Edition using xda premium


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 24, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> No he hasn't
> 
> Sent from my DarkSense'd HTC One Developer Edition using xda premium

Click to collapse



That explains it

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using tapatalk 2


----------



## Addiso (Apr 24, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> That explains it
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a noob

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just like you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## CyberScopes (Apr 24, 2013)

And you too

[] CyberScopes []


----------



## Addiso (Apr 24, 2013)

Wouldn't be talking... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 24, 2013)

Sad.Huang Wenyong.Goodbye


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 25, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Jeez man. Have you read the OP?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



tennis balls
soccer balls

yes i've read the OP


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 25, 2013)

..aren't three words.


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 25, 2013)

Gnarled said:


> ..aren't three words.

Click to collapse



Its four indeed

sent from Galaxy Sky Fighters Squadron


----------



## ext109 (Apr 25, 2013)

Because I am


----------



## AndroidReborn (Apr 25, 2013)

With red hair 

Sent from a thin plastic brick known as Samsung Galaxy S2

There's a THANKS button for a reason. If you like my post, it helps you out or you just find it interesting . ....... It won't hurt to press it!!


----------



## ext109 (Apr 25, 2013)

which is epic


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 26, 2013)

thom109 said:


> which is epic

Click to collapse



-ly terrifying. Anyway


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 26, 2013)

a vicious circumspect 

--------------------------------------
_  Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 & 10 acres of land in London _


----------



## galaxys (Apr 27, 2013)

under the full


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Apr 27, 2013)

galaxys said:


> under the full

Click to collapse



Moon, he will...

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ext109 (Apr 27, 2013)

nikolasanggoro said:


> Moon, he will...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



find his own


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 28, 2013)

Piece of crap

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 28, 2013)

androidskillz said:


> Piece of crap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



so that he

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## iurnait (Apr 28, 2013)

negrobembon said:


> so that he
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can eat the

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 28, 2013)

little fat boy

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

From Willy Wonka

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ext109 (Apr 28, 2013)

But he choked


----------



## chrischoi (Apr 28, 2013)

thom109 said:


> But he choked

Click to collapse



On dat dere

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Contingency™ (Apr 28, 2013)

Chicken fried cat

Sent from my ZTE V768 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxis9001 (Apr 28, 2013)

and salted tunafish


----------



## ext109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Topped with a


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 28, 2013)

Peanut butter plane

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Adinaky (Apr 28, 2013)

androidskillz said:


> Peanut butter plane
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



piloted by rabbits 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 28, 2013)

Drinking butter wine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ext109 (Apr 28, 2013)

with 87% alcohol


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 28, 2013)

Plus 13% more

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 29, 2013)

. But alas, we

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 29, 2013)

Changed our mind

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndroidReborn (Apr 29, 2013)

And decided to 

Sent from a thin plastic brick known as Samsung Galaxy S2

There's a THANKS button for a reason. If you like my post, it helps you out or you just find it interesting . ....... It won't hurt to press it!!


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 29, 2013)

Rage against the 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 29, 2013)

quickest runner in


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 29, 2013)

African american history

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 29, 2013)

was full of

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 29, 2013)

warm french fries

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

and little monkeys

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

Read the mod edit in the OP.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 29, 2013)

k so start it again.....

The mod was.......

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 29, 2013)

playing hang man

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Apr 29, 2013)

And eating pizza

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## D0VeR (Apr 29, 2013)

While choking the ....

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## liqwidzero (Apr 29, 2013)

polka dotted orangutan


----------



## sj1021 (Apr 29, 2013)

Who loved locking 


Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D0VeR (Apr 30, 2013)

Little children up

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndroidReborn (Apr 30, 2013)

And hacking android 

Sent from a thin plastic brick known as Samsung Galaxy S2

There's a THANKS button for a reason. If you like my post, it helps you out or you just find it interesting . ....... It won't hurt to press it!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

But he hated

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iurnait (Apr 30, 2013)

the dumb sheep


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 30, 2013)

That was sucking

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D0VeR (Apr 30, 2013)

Big hairy donkey


Oooofa!  Where ya gonna go wit that one legally??? Haha
Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidskillz (Apr 30, 2013)

Salty but sacks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

But he ran


P.s. Its "butt" not "but" 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2buckley (Apr 30, 2013)

Across the wet

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Slippery patch of

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 30, 2013)

Moss covered stones.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 30, 2013)

that were by


----------



## androidskillz (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But he ran
> 
> 
> P.s. Its "butt" not "but"
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. I just didn't want to get in trouble.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D0VeR (May 1, 2013)

My hairy ass

( and yes folks... I'm referring to a donkey)

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pewpew14 (May 1, 2013)

which was in


----------



## androidskillz (May 1, 2013)

A clothes dryer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Austempest (May 1, 2013)

started to get


----------



## androidskillz (May 1, 2013)

Smelly like an

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deity90 (May 1, 2013)

Medieval made underwear


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

With moldy ingrown 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

fingers and toes

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (May 1, 2013)

which got cut


----------



## D0VeR (May 1, 2013)

In ten pieces.

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Adinaky (May 1, 2013)

By your donkey


----------



## androidskillz (May 1, 2013)

who has gingivitis

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

and rabies too

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Was bleeding in

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## ScardracS (May 1, 2013)

Ooooh holy s-hit

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (May 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Was bleeding in
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



His infected arm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D0VeR (May 2, 2013)

"Oh my Jesus,"

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (May 2, 2013)

"You need help!"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D0VeR (May 2, 2013)

Said the mouse.

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScardracS (May 2, 2013)

And the man

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

Said "holy s/hit!"

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

To the chicken


----------



## ScardracS (May 2, 2013)

On the fire

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## thatruth132 (May 2, 2013)

With the long

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## ScardracS (May 2, 2013)

D*ck in head

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## D0VeR (May 2, 2013)

"Such language here,"

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gilbert32 (May 2, 2013)

D0VeR said:


> "Such language here,"

Click to collapse



made the old


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 2, 2013)

Man cover his

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ext109 (May 2, 2013)

Bald head with

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

sriracha rooster sauce


----------



## Flippy125 (May 2, 2013)

BobbyGreedy said:


> sriracha rooster sauce

Click to collapse



Aka **** sauce

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Aka **** sauce

Click to collapse



which tastes delicious


----------



## D0VeR (May 3, 2013)

Like **** soup

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (May 3, 2013)

because its actually


----------



## techlover101 (May 4, 2013)

prepared especially for


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 4, 2013)

The **** lover's

(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.


----------



## _deleted_ (May 4, 2013)

Name was mike_disturbed

Lady Android - Forum Moderator


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 4, 2013)

And then ate 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D0VeR (May 4, 2013)

A box, giggidy

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Goo juice with 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

Creamy cool poop 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 4, 2013)

With lady android

(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.


----------



## androidskillz (May 4, 2013)

sucking the d

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## namtombout (May 4, 2013)

Like Jason Collins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 5, 2013)

and his husband


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (May 5, 2013)

Vote.Opposition.Election.


----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)

hand did a


----------



## kingnba6 (May 5, 2013)

360 in the


----------



## D0VeR (May 5, 2013)

Mommy daddy button

Sent from my LG-MS910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sh4z (May 8, 2013)

Isn't working can


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 9, 2013)

You guide me

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## HelloJessicka (May 9, 2013)

To personal hell

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ch4rt (May 9, 2013)

Where eternal flame


----------



## oNOIZo (May 9, 2013)

Dwells within the


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Butt of a

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## kingnba6 (May 9, 2013)

ugly and hairy


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Monkey that had

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 10, 2013)

No buisness here

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 10, 2013)

because he was


----------



## Android Pizza (May 10, 2013)

Drunk as a

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Drunk as a
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



beaver eating winebarrels.

Did I just finish it? :x


----------



## rockstarar (May 11, 2013)

It was drunk

(Oh and no, you didn't)

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 11, 2013)

rockstarar said:


> It was drunk
> 
> (Oh and no, you didn't)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You didn't finish off the story. You started a new one.. Your three words don't have anything to do with mine..


----------



## rockstarar (May 11, 2013)

....they have to do with what the story is about. Read what's above yours, it's a continuation


----------



## joelvn (May 12, 2013)

rockstarar said:


> It was drunk
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So it went 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 13, 2013)

Dark then someone

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 13, 2013)

killed a pony 

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

With his elixir


----------



## Realalist (May 13, 2013)

Made from magic

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

And raw intestines 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Lloir (May 13, 2013)

Being cooked by

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorArmy (May 13, 2013)

Chocolate chip cookie

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## gilbert32 (May 13, 2013)

that had nookie


----------



## sdojoin (May 13, 2013)

And a choclatey

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 13, 2013)

And then a

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## Lt.Win (May 13, 2013)

"Omg!" reaction came

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 13, 2013)

Bob's your dad


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Or is he?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4RinKo2 (May 13, 2013)

To find out


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

He must go

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## victorreis777 (May 13, 2013)

*.*

to see her


----------



## Vlasp (May 13, 2013)

In the world

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rockstarar (May 13, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> In the world
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Where I die

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## selfinflicted1 (May 14, 2013)

From gunshot wounds

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

and dog bites


----------



## m4RinKo2 (May 14, 2013)

They drove him


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

On the bed


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

to the park xD


----------



## Stephen384 (May 14, 2013)

Made of nails

Sent from my E15a using xda app-developers app


----------



## 4silvertooth (May 14, 2013)

and than they


----------



## nikolasanggoro (May 14, 2013)

Lost in the...

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zlewe (May 14, 2013)

International Space Station 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

with aliens waiting:silly:


----------



## klvnhng (May 14, 2013)

to kill them


----------



## Vlasp (May 14, 2013)

For dinner, so

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

They ate ribs

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Vlasp (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> They ate ribs
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



and the aliens

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> and the aliens
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Enjoyed the food


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

which included you XD


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> which included you XD

Click to collapse



Which was tasty

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

But they're thirsty

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

so they drank


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> so they drank

Click to collapse



That was nasty


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> That was nasty

Click to collapse



meal or drink ?


----------



## ext109 (May 14, 2013)

Both, because they


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Both, because they

Click to collapse



Didn't taste good


----------



## ext109 (May 14, 2013)

it tasted like


----------



## coop2003 (May 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> killed a pony
> 
> -------------
> "Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One

Click to collapse



Within a dream

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

coop2003 said:


> Within a dream
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Within another dream


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 15, 2013)

Off topix again

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

back into topic


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

also like a


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

F15 that went


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

flying to Mars


----------



## jayRokk (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> flying to Mars

Click to collapse



On a unicorn 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erikeleria (May 15, 2013)

*His dtocia*

finding link jellyblast


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 15, 2013)

jayRokk said:


> On a unicorn
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No fuel needed


----------



## klvnhng (May 15, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> No fuel needed

Click to collapse



, rainbow dust everywhere


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 15, 2013)

And she said

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 15, 2013)

Take me to

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## kaosone26 (May 15, 2013)

the paradise city


----------



## freakboy13 (May 15, 2013)

Where santa clause


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

will gift me


----------



## Takingvapes (May 15, 2013)

A giant umbrella


----------



## nikufellow (May 15, 2013)

Was pointing up


----------



## kingnba6 (May 15, 2013)

so the rain


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 15, 2013)

Turned to blood

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 15, 2013)

EVOuser94 said:


> Turned to blood
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I got


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

afraid so i


----------



## kingnba6 (May 15, 2013)

ran fast into


----------



## TonysRezound (May 15, 2013)

a rather large


----------



## gcng (May 15, 2013)

smelly, dark barn

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

running on Android


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

cccy said:


> running on Android

Click to collapse



wtf is that's supposed to mean??

anyway ill continue

Key Lime Pie


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> wtf is that's supposed to mean??
> 
> anyway ill continue
> 
> Key Lime Pie

Click to collapse



Its a high-tech barn! I am adding tech into the story! 

but then SJ (Steve Jobs)


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Died of constipation 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

so they decided


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

To be gay 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> To be gay
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or not to


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2013)

narfle the garthok


----------



## klvnhng (May 15, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> narfle the garthok

Click to collapse



appeared in a


----------



## Takingvapes (May 15, 2013)

Quirky iPhone commercial


----------



## Crylite (May 15, 2013)

and he never


----------



## Red Devil (May 16, 2013)

Crylite said:


> and he never

Click to collapse



Was paid his


----------



## klvnhng (May 16, 2013)

proper pay cheque


----------



## Seraz007 (May 16, 2013)

instead he was


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Trying to take


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Vlasp (May 16, 2013)

an apple from

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klvnhng (May 16, 2013)

the Apple Store


----------



## cccy (May 16, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> the Apple Store

Click to collapse



unlike usual apples


----------



## Dandyrw (May 16, 2013)

Replay to thread


----------



## kingnba6 (May 16, 2013)

but i really


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 17, 2013)

kingnba6 said:


> but i really

Click to collapse



Wanna be everything


----------



## Takingvapes (May 17, 2013)

And do everything


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

in the wrong


----------



## Stephen384 (May 17, 2013)

Dirty old house

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (May 17, 2013)

haunted by isheep


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

and smelly ipoops  :what:


----------



## lisaadam10 (May 17, 2013)

Got ran away....


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

"lol ^^^^"

to a planet


----------



## freakboy13 (May 17, 2013)

That was forbidden


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Just like the

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

forbidden fruit of


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2013)

Robby the robot


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

and the three


----------



## hasibzaman (May 17, 2013)

Mother father gentleman

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vlasp (May 17, 2013)

went to the

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 18, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> went to the
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Church to pray


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

because he was

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

committing a serious


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 18, 2013)

Act of love

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 18, 2013)

That was smelly

Sent from these thumbs to your face.


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 18, 2013)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> That was smelly
> 
> Sent from these thumbs to your face.

Click to collapse



So he used


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 18, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> So he used

Click to collapse



A sharp sword


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

to slaughter a


----------



## ext109 (May 18, 2013)

very innocent hotdog

sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)
__________________________________________
for the awesome guys over here 



Pony wallpapers!


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 18, 2013)

thom109 said:


> very innocent hotdog
> 
> sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



That was sliced

Please vanish the thanks option by clicking it...


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

into three pieces


----------



## klvnhng (May 18, 2013)

which then exploded


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 18, 2013)

So now he

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

went to poop


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> went to poop

Click to collapse



In the garden 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 18, 2013)

of good and

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kingnba6 (May 18, 2013)

healthy soil with


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

seemingly sweet-smelling iPoops


----------



## cap3r0n (May 18, 2013)

round the corner


----------



## klvnhng (May 18, 2013)

from his rocket ship


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> from his rocket ship

Click to collapse



Into Ur Anus

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

Nevertheless he went


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Read the mod edit in the OP, guys.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamer (May 18, 2013)

And than he saw something unusual


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

That's not three

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (May 18, 2013)

Niether is two


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

One two three

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (May 19, 2013)

said the man

(trying to get back on topic XD)


----------



## Addiso (May 19, 2013)

Before eating his

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 19, 2013)

Pineapple vanilla rum

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Read the mod edit in the OP, guys.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I meant it as a planet 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## bassie1995 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I meant it as a planet
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



No, you didn't.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 20, 2013)

EVOuser94 said:


> Pineapple vanilla rum
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



With some icing.... 

Please vanish the thanks option by clicking it...


----------



## klvnhng (May 20, 2013)

made of blood


----------



## AleHanSolo (May 20, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> made of blood

Click to collapse



orange and lime


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

It was nasty

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 20, 2013)

Said android pizza


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (May 20, 2013)

Was very tasty......

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## klvnhng (May 20, 2013)

Said finz28


----------



## iDelta (May 20, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Said finz28

Click to collapse



Then he saw

Can your single core run 4.1? My Galaxy W can! That's how I sent this!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

A big bad


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 20, 2013)

Bigfoot monster truck

Sent from these thumbs to your face.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

with BBS rims


----------



## sdojoin (May 21, 2013)

With toyo tires

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## kingnba6 (May 21, 2013)

which are really


----------



## sdojoin (May 21, 2013)

Sick and slick

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## yungboss22 (May 21, 2013)

like my Subaru

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

Which is smashed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## yungboss22 (May 21, 2013)

by an iSheep 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2013)

running madly in


----------



## PolarMan! (May 21, 2013)

*hey*

Going too far


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 21, 2013)

PolarMan! said:


> Going too far

Click to collapse



With his S4

Please vanish the thanks option by clicking it...


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 21, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> With his S4
> 
> Please vanish the thanks option by clicking it...

Click to collapse



Dropped into water


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

engulfed by darkness


----------



## klvnhng (May 21, 2013)

exploded into nothingness


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 22, 2013)

Proceeded into loneliness 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 22, 2013)

Bunglechunk said:


> Proceeded into loneliness
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To haunted world

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cccy (May 22, 2013)

full of S4s


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

and sissy noobies :laugh:


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 22, 2013)

Eating sweet berries.... 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 22, 2013)

From vomiting trees

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -elix- (May 23, 2013)

holding no keys


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

going towards car


----------



## Takingvapes (May 23, 2013)

Made of S4's


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

Not! Its made


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

of steel and


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 23, 2013)

And baby's tears

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

fallen down from


----------



## klvnhng (May 23, 2013)

the blue heavens


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

And the fact


----------



## BabyHuey (May 23, 2013)

Is that the

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

baby was crying


----------



## SacGuru (May 23, 2013)

Because the gods


Sent from my GT-N7100 or the Nexus 10, heaven knows.

Those who help noobs go to heaven. True story.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 23, 2013)

was old and

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (May 24, 2013)

they loathed babies


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

So the gods


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 24, 2013)

Had a party

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

with a berry


----------



## Sparx639 (May 24, 2013)

And John's phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## klvnhng (May 24, 2013)

exploded because it


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2013)

was next to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (May 24, 2013)

a bomb duh


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 25, 2013)

The bomb was 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

defused and people


----------



## BabyHuey (May 25, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> defused and people

Click to collapse



just started laughing

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 25, 2013)

In other news.....

Sent from the 804


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 25, 2013)

Equestria girls were 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 25, 2013)

Kind of magical

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

And play with.


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> And play with.

Click to collapse



His new S4

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

in his dreams


----------



## Takingvapes (May 25, 2013)

While counting iSheep


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 25, 2013)

Then he did

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## m4RinKo2 (May 25, 2013)

A suicide from


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

a small table


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> a small table

Click to collapse



Using a spoon 


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

as landing platform :what:


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 25, 2013)

From his jump 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

he missed the ....


----------



## Crytech (May 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> he missed the ....

Click to collapse



Desired landing platform

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 25, 2013)

And broke his

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

spleen and his

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crytech (May 25, 2013)

Teeth and bones

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (May 25, 2013)

were weak from


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

gettin slapped by


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

Seraz007 so they


----------



## k2buckley (May 25, 2013)

Ordered some cheerios

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 25, 2013)

For the goats

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 25, 2013)

Bunglechunk said:


> For the goats
> 
> Sent from deep within my anus

Click to collapse



Which got killed 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00145 (May 25, 2013)

For going deep

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12bhtd4nwvmihxsi232wldpfo3mfj3pl04


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

in the mountains


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 25, 2013)

On his way 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## xSHIFTNASTYx (May 25, 2013)

*sedxtse take*

to the creek


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

he found that


----------



## PR0XiMA (May 26, 2013)

Goats like chocolate

Sent from my Blue N' Black NEXUS4 running my own build of CM10.1


----------



## iurnait (May 26, 2013)

Covered apple pulp

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 26, 2013)

iurnait said:


> Covered apple pulp
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And melting chocolate

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## crkdslider (May 26, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> And melting chocolate
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where he really


----------



## Addiso (May 26, 2013)

crkdslider said:


> Where he really

Click to collapse



Wanted lots of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (May 26, 2013)

chocolate cereal bowl


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 26, 2013)

But things got

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

even worsen when


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

he tried to


----------



## lax_22 (May 26, 2013)

Lick his elbow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

but he couldnt


----------



## ichlernungern (May 26, 2013)

so he lick


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 26, 2013)

Another persons elbow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

which tasted sweet


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> which tasted sweet

Click to collapse



and little salty


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

but turned sour


----------



## klvnhng (May 26, 2013)

like those sour-keys


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

and sour-smelling socks


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

they're very nasty

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## naathaanb96 (May 26, 2013)

Then he went 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 26, 2013)

To kill some

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## klvnhng (May 26, 2013)

scary jello monsters


----------



## AshtonTS (May 26, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> scary jello monsters

Click to collapse



With 6 inch

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 26, 2013)

AshtonTS said:


> With 6 inch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Long pointed pencil 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

which broke when


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

trying to stab


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

dinosaur which was


----------



## bigboose1234 (May 26, 2013)

Big as a

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

and lovely because


----------



## Crytech (May 26, 2013)

He was a

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (May 26, 2013)

cutie pie who


----------



## klvnhng (May 26, 2013)

ate cutie cakes


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

and closed Hostess

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

But then cried

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## PR0XiMA (May 26, 2013)

Because the dog

Sent from my Blue N' Black NEXUS4 running my own build of CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Was to lazy

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

To make Twinkies

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00145 (May 27, 2013)

Running Anthrax Kernels

Sent from my SPH-I710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Which made him 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Which made him
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Bend his head

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 27, 2013)

around the large

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 27, 2013)

Scale model of

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution ROM)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## klvnhng (May 27, 2013)

the CN tower


----------



## BabyHuey (May 27, 2013)

Then his mom

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

asked him if


----------



## BabyHuey (May 27, 2013)

He was bisexual

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatotherguy.. (May 27, 2013)

With his brother 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 27, 2013)

Lmfaooooooooooooooooo.

He said no

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatotherguy.. (May 27, 2013)

With my dad 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 27, 2013)

And my grandma

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatotherguy.. (May 27, 2013)

We like to

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 27, 2013)

Pop molly's together

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

Then hug while

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

We get wasted

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatotherguy.. (May 28, 2013)

And watch hookers

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

Play some cod

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

(Or die trying)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

Then my dog

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatotherguy.. (May 28, 2013)

Started humping the 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

BabyHuey said:


> Then my dog
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Ate some chicken
@thatotherguy.. Read the mod edit in the OP.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## exb0 (May 28, 2013)

Which was rotten

Sent from Halo.


----------



## kingnba6 (May 28, 2013)

and gave him


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

Three big dogs

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Takingvapes (May 28, 2013)

Which were zombies

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (May 28, 2013)

hungry for his


----------



## Seraz007 (May 28, 2013)

delicious spicy intestines


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

And then seraz


----------



## ajeteja (May 28, 2013)

I ME MYSELF

Sent from my Micromax A50 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

And i loled

sent from my (muffin)


----------



## Seraz007 (May 28, 2013)

and rolled out


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

Of my bed

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2013)

made out of

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

Some smelly straw

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2013)

already used by


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

me when I


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2013)

was sick and


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

not able to


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

move my ass

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (May 29, 2013)

out of bed

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## cammykool (May 29, 2013)

Lazily like a sloth

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BabyHuey (May 29, 2013)

Who was hungover

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 29, 2013)

A oak tree

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 29, 2013)

Who liked ponies 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 29, 2013)

And little girls

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phownage (May 29, 2013)

BabyHuey said:


> And little girls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



ninja please yo


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

phownage said:


> ninja please yo

Click to collapse



Look at the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

Awesome flying whales...


----------



## klvnhng (May 29, 2013)

with jet packs


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

Floating on Mars

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panwala95 (May 29, 2013)

They did karaoke

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

On the stage

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

along with dancing


----------



## PlayForReal (May 29, 2013)

ant showing antennas

Sent from my MI 2


----------



## BabyHuey (May 29, 2013)

Singing some songs

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

and jazzing the


----------



## BabyHuey (May 29, 2013)

Sound of music

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klvnhng (May 29, 2013)

using explosive xylophones


----------



## shpalmen (May 29, 2013)

singing nothing but


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

only whispering something


----------



## klvnhng (May 30, 2013)

"I like pie"

(this is what he whispered )


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 30, 2013)

The world soon

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## kotaro_14 (May 31, 2013)

Came under attack

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 31, 2013)

by the warriors


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 31, 2013)

of awesome Sparta...


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 31, 2013)

And they ran

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2013)

all the way

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 31, 2013)

Till they reached

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

A new world


----------



## LukBoy99 (May 31, 2013)

Where they went...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

To @74M3NUMB3RS house

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 31, 2013)

and at @DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

So @Seraz007 threw

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

Fried chicken at

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 31, 2013)

A lingerie shop 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (May 31, 2013)

Google spies me

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hotrodnc (May 31, 2013)

Using Google Glass


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

With one hand

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## DBZo07 (May 31, 2013)

Using browser cookies

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

With chocolate chips

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## klvnhng (Jun 1, 2013)

And rainbow sprinkles


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2013)

Baked with marijuana!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jun 1, 2013)

To reach the


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 1, 2013)

Last one planet

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 1, 2013)

Which had ponies 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII T-989 using Tapatalk 4 premium HD


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

and spider babies


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 1, 2013)

That were queer

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2013)

and loved beer


----------



## AFAinHD (Jun 1, 2013)

To the point

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 1, 2013)

Smoked a joint

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Jun 1, 2013)

No bad pothead

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 1, 2013)

Give me happiness

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

which was never


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

the real story-line

btw, like your avatar dominos


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

The actual truth

Thanks @Seraz007


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

is that he


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

went to mall


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

to buy some 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Weed 
But instead 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Of smoking it

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 1, 2013)

He eated it


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> He ate it

Click to collapse



FTFY!


----------



## klvnhng (Jun 1, 2013)

It tasted weedy


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Kinda like seaweed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (Jun 1, 2013)

But also trippy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

He felt great

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just like when

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

He ate shroomz

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Lianthe (Jun 1, 2013)

and he flew

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Inside his head

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 1, 2013)

Till he reached

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jun 1, 2013)

Fart and stuff...

Sent from my CM10.1 source built ROM on my Nexus 4!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 1, 2013)

In the space

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

outside the world


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

infinity and beyond ....


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

After one day


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rain in Mumbai

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

came and everyone


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jun 2, 2013)

And danced like...

Sent from my CM10.1 source built ROM on my Nexus 4!


----------



## aaronrw (Jun 2, 2013)

A drunken sailor

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 2, 2013)

Ready to brick

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 3, 2013)

His new phone

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Which was a 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## bugguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Really old model

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

Nokia 3310 and


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## Addiso (Jun 3, 2013)

Ate it because 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 3, 2013)

he was hungry


----------



## MM.626 (Jun 3, 2013)

He was jealous 

Sent by an alien, S5360, from Planet POTATO.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

of the almighty


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2013)

cow with dentures


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

That were made

Sent from my VS840 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

from mud and


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Pure love.  The

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 4, 2013)

boy ran away

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

in fear and


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Dies tragically.  The

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

cause of this


----------



## EVOuser94 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man awoke still

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

He died tragically. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> He died tragically.
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



It was intense. 

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

everybody was shocked


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Then they died. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Then they died.
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



And became zombies.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

The zombies went


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

To die unexpectedly. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

but surprisingly they


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Died even more. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 4, 2013)

After long time

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

they became alive


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

And died painfully. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 4, 2013)

But then revived 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

And strangely died

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

but again they


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Died in agony

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 4, 2013)

That was the

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Worst death yet

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 4, 2013)

No more life

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Because everyone's dead 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## EVOuser94 (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Because everyone's dead
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Death became life

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Until super death 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jun 4, 2013)

And then there 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Came a nuke

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Came a nuke
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



It was a dud.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## GuestK00145 (Jun 4, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> It was a dud.
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



You can't read?

sent from my @nFected AxisMod


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Then everyone  died

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jun 4, 2013)

And started a 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

freakin Android rebellion !


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jun 4, 2013)

With the machines

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jun 4, 2013)

Which in turn

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

killed @deathnotice01 and


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz and they

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Just invited Greatness


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 4, 2013)

Beneath the dead 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Back to Rule

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

the world. They


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

went to dominos_liberty's ....


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

for eating some

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

cake and biscuits


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Then they died. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

but lived again


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jun 4, 2013)

Then there was 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

a noob man

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 4, 2013)

Who posted noob-ments

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

from texas usa!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

He likes to

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## otto2112 (Jun 4, 2013)

drive his tractor


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

over @otto2112 body


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

But he lives 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## otto2112 (Jun 4, 2013)

because his sixpack


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Saved his life 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jun 4, 2013)

And added two 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kancut_bau (Jun 4, 2013)

away from mama

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is Sparta 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

So everyone died. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Died in hell

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jjohnson86 (Jun 4, 2013)

But came back

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

To join xda

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 4, 2013)

and failed miserably.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

So they went 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

To the brothel 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 5, 2013)

And died messily

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

and came back 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Addiso (Jun 5, 2013)

To conquer the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

New xda forum

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

on the Firefox!

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 5, 2013)

Rainbow dash went 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

to the California 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 5, 2013)

With a sissy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2013)

turned to thievery


----------



## Mad Lion (Jun 5, 2013)

The minor prophet

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

killed some cats

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

And decided to 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

eat them all. xD

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## d4ncyb3r (Jun 5, 2013)

Try, do and see

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

if he's MoRON

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

But he isn't 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Jun 5, 2013)

A fat boy

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

when he slimed 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 5, 2013)

didnt just stop


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

killing moron peoples

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

And taking them 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 5, 2013)

Like Tim cook


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

And wondering why 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

he is short

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 5, 2013)

And on pills

Sent from my Nexus 4 @1.72 GHz on Stock 4.2.2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Mixed with meth

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## kangerX (Jun 5, 2013)

and little LSD

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 5, 2013)

With a sprinkle! 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

to be strong xD

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Enough so that

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 5, 2013)

they could live


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

through life together


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 5, 2013)

without any difficulties


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 5, 2013)

And go to germany

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

To have a

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

Good Night Son!


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like father son

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 5, 2013)

went to sleep


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

And dreamt of

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Some flying cats

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Insane flying *******

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2013)

with big claws


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

And nice tits

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burst into flames


----------



## c5satellite2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Because cats blow

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

with a straw 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

and they die


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

because of the

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jun 6, 2013)

But get treated 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

AndroidReborn said:


> But get treated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



but die eventually


----------



## Addiso (Jun 6, 2013)

To get revenge 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

On other people 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

but unfortunately, something..


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

Really strange occurred 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 6, 2013)

and he reverted


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 6, 2013)

To the heavens 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

and came back


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 6, 2013)

You can never


Sent from the 804

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

Come back said


Sent from the 804


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

the Heaven keeper

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> the Heaven keeper
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



said "You, OUT!"

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Your bad deeds 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

will be returned

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 6, 2013)

to you when


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

You go back

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

to the World! xD

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 6, 2013)

Where dudes rule

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## f-r (Jun 6, 2013)

By the sword


Sent from my digital submersible hovercraft.


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 6, 2013)

Or die by

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

The fried chicken

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crossing the road

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 6, 2013)

They see me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonahly (Jun 6, 2013)

Your face died

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klantballe (Jun 6, 2013)

For a while


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 6, 2013)

This made sense

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

enough to make 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## lSUPERFLYl (Jun 6, 2013)

a very large


----------



## Addiso (Jun 7, 2013)

Flying Spaghetti Monster

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 7, 2013)

To fed dinosaurs

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (Jun 7, 2013)

Specifically a t-rex


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 7, 2013)

A flying spade

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 7, 2013)

to the dinosaurs

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Jun 7, 2013)

Having blunt teeth 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 7, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> Having blunt teeth
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



trying to bite

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 7, 2013)

rubber wood bark

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 7, 2013)

In the Malaysia

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 7, 2013)

Close to Indonesia 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Flew to Singapore

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 7, 2013)

and to Nigeria. 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

a guy was

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crying for candy 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jun 7, 2013)

between her legs

Sent from my t0lteCAN [SGH-i317M] using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 7, 2013)

of a stonework...


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Soft slippery wet

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2013)

which caused him


----------



## myrigon (Jun 7, 2013)

To fall over..

Sent from my snakey one-x, via tapatalk x-parent.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2013)

the end of


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

the route to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 7, 2013)

hell where he


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

lives with his

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 7, 2013)

cannibalistic seagull named


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

M_T_M the hut

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Then he loled

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

At teh lulz

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thah he seen

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Playing with his...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

iPhone 99sss sitting

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Trying to overcome...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 8, 2013)

near the sun

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

and he blunt

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

another thing that

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## josipborac (Jun 8, 2013)

Was from another

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Planet of broly!
I meant broly!! pardon my auto correct
Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Planets of balibhenchod
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



He never cussed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> At a pony
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Pub which was

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Big big boots

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Big big boots
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



to walk to

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## nazoraios (Jun 8, 2013)

*human powered captcha generator*

frenetic monkey collapses


----------



## lynnux (Jun 8, 2013)

Doctor: "Uh-oh"


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

what happened to

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

I am batman


----------



## kangerX (Jun 9, 2013)

Laughing out loud

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 9, 2013)

At a kitten 

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

he's a stray

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Because I'm batman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 9, 2013)

Who is a

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ten Post Nooby! :silly::silly:


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 9, 2013)

Makes it eleven

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2013)

people drowning in



wow this thread is moving really slow, I wonder what happened to it..


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> people drowning in
> 
> 
> 
> wow this thread is moving really slow, I wonder what happened to it..

Click to collapse



Planet of broly

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2013)

I am lrrr


----------



## Lloir (Jun 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> on the Firefox!
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Floating on the

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jmindset (Jun 10, 2013)

Lunar shaped nuggets

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

And dinosaurs too

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 10, 2013)

Died a horrible 

Check this out! Prepare to be rickrolled 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Flying drunk guy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Flying drunk guy
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On a broomstick.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Because he's sweeping

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 10, 2013)

On a quodditch 

Check this out! Prepare to be rickrolled 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 10, 2013)

That brings terrible

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 10, 2013)

Draw high you 

Check this out! Prepare to be rickrolled 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 10, 2013)

to the sky

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lloir (Jun 10, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> to the sky
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Said Frank to

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 10, 2013)

Maxwen, Lloir and


----------



## Lloir (Jun 10, 2013)

Told the stalker

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 10, 2013)

OK what next 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I need to


----------



## michaelsplus (Jun 10, 2013)

Sing a song


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2013)

for my dinner


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Might sod howny

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boostjunki3 (Jun 11, 2013)

drop the beat


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 11, 2013)

for a sake

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## ScardracS (Jun 11, 2013)

Walker Texas Ranger

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rewingster (Jun 11, 2013)

ate a cow


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 11, 2013)

and drank acid


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

it burned a

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jun 12, 2013)

hole big enough


----------



## kancut_bau (Jun 12, 2013)

when september ends


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 12, 2013)

spawns a nexus


----------



## Hyoz (Jun 12, 2013)

And it eats

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 12, 2013)

No dirty comments 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (Jun 12, 2013)

but my nexus 

Sent from my all new neo


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 12, 2013)

showed it what

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

it is made...


----------



## Rodgman15 (Jun 12, 2013)

in a tree


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tree of hopes

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2013)

said Samuel Adams


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 12, 2013)

to be careful

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tovulpes (Jun 12, 2013)

and then the


----------



## spicymchaggis (Jun 13, 2013)

little hairy hobbit


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2013)

jumped onto her


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 13, 2013)

And had fun


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 13, 2013)

With her smartphone

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

And then everyone got banned for ignoring the mod edit in the OP. The end!

Seriously.

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And then everyone got banned for ignoring the mod edit in the OP. The end!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wat is wrong

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2013)

with my Walrus ?


----------



## ScardracS (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh my God!

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Screamed a guy....


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Jun 13, 2013)

which was absent


----------



## michaelsplus (Jun 13, 2013)

because he fell


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

deep into the


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 13, 2013)

Deep blue sea

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 13, 2013)

With his girlfriend's


----------



## Lloir (Jun 13, 2013)

Never gonna give

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 13, 2013)

Him a s##t

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> Him a s##t
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



maybe read this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5830039&postcount=1


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> maybe read this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5830039&postcount=1

Click to collapse



And then jump

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lloir (Jun 13, 2013)

Around jump jump

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 13, 2013)

Off a cliff

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Into the oceans 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## motoelliot (Jun 13, 2013)

Of the movie...

Sent from my aluminum T.A.R.D.I.S using taptalk 4 beta


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2013)

circus trained Walrus.


----------



## Lloir (Jun 13, 2013)

Saying winter is

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ALLinHD (Jun 13, 2013)

leaving, not knowing...


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

ALLinHD said:


> leaving, not knowing...

Click to collapse



10 poster alert

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> 10 poster alert
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Which is a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lloir (Jun 13, 2013)

A shame because

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

we just got


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 14, 2013)

to level four

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaczykozaczy (Jun 14, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> to level four
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



and we have


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 14, 2013)

kaczykozaczy said:


> and we have

Click to collapse



a big hammer

Sent from my AOD255 with Android x86 ICS 4.0.4 using xda-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 14, 2013)

Next to the

Sent from my broken, massively f*cked up Xperia Z


----------



## Lloir (Jun 14, 2013)

To ban idiots

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 14, 2013)

From forum xda

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 14, 2013)

for abusing reason.

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## panwala95 (Jun 14, 2013)

And he ran

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## querfelda (Jun 14, 2013)

to the kitchen


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (Jun 14, 2013)

were he saw 

all the girls 

on the earth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jun 14, 2013)

Running around naked

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Lloir (Jun 14, 2013)

This is spartaaaaa

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SCORRPiO (Jun 14, 2013)

to the next


----------



## Lloir (Jun 14, 2013)

Episode of the

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 14, 2013)

best show on


----------



## Lloir (Jun 14, 2013)

This tiny blue

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 14, 2013)

for a cake.

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Red one please

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 15, 2013)

With a juice

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dripping down the

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 15, 2013)

Drain with a

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 15, 2013)

green goo with


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 16, 2013)

Got test tomorrow


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 16, 2013)

and ended happily.

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 16, 2013)

The test was


----------



## aaronrw (Jun 16, 2013)

So damn easy

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 16, 2013)

But all failed

send via Windows Phone


----------



## Lloir (Jun 16, 2013)

When the thread

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 16, 2013)

Except for me


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 16, 2013)

has been jailed

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2013)

For am over dose of kool aid 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 17, 2013)

because its cool xD

Sent from my asus_laptop using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 17, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> Got test tomorrow

Click to collapse





luqman98 said:


> and ended happily.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse





dominos_liberty said:


> The test was

Click to collapse





aaronrw said:


> So damn easy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




GOT FULL MARKS!!!


----------



## anjaykumar (Jun 17, 2013)

Love my tab

You can't control the wind, but you can adjust your sails
Sent Form My Galaxy Tab 2 GT-P3100 ,Dual booted using Black Hawk Kernel


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thread might closed 

send via Windows Phone


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

because of uncontrollable


----------



## SolidSnail (Jun 17, 2013)

User they dont

Sent from my One S using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 17, 2013)

follow the s***

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

rules which are


----------



## dio5000 (Jun 17, 2013)

so let's continue~


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

into the world


----------



## namtombout (Jun 17, 2013)

of xda's bowels 

U.O.E.N.O


----------



## akashpillai (Jun 17, 2013)

mom dad god

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 18, 2013)

the sky will


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 18, 2013)

He  left cash.


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jun 18, 2013)

Under her bed

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

With the mouse

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lloir (Jun 18, 2013)

Random three words

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 18, 2013)

for a joke

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 19, 2013)

that is not

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 19, 2013)

fun but is


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 19, 2013)

a randomized context. (Next player new sentence.)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 19, 2013)

Then somebody screams


__________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## michaelsplus (Jun 19, 2013)

Open the door


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wake up cup

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 19, 2013)

for a tea xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 19, 2013)

a huge monster


----------



## kangerX (Jun 19, 2013)

Named kim kardashian

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Carrying demon seed

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

to plant in ...


----------



## kangerX (Jun 19, 2013)

The baby virus

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 20, 2013)

for instant SIXPACK!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Go to gym


----------



## motoelliot (Jun 20, 2013)

Workout and cry

Sent from my aluminum T.A.R.D.I.S using taptalk 4 beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

It doesn't happens


----------



## motoelliot (Jun 20, 2013)

When your a weakling!

Sent from my aluminum T.A.R.D.I.S using taptalk 4 beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

What you said


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

Off the wagon

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Off the wagon
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For a ride


----------



## BaconPancakes (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> For a ride

Click to collapse



... on the great


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

BaconPancakes said:


> ... on the great

Click to collapse



big Pacific ocean.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 20, 2013)

while riding a


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Cross moto bike


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

The legged donkey

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

ran straight into


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Your dream house


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

but got killed


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Inside a room


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

which had tiny


----------



## kangerX (Jun 20, 2013)

Tyrion lannisters running

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

for their lives


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

from one corner


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

to the other


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

to save themselves


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

From robo cop

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

who wanted to


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Eat them alive


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

With giant silverware

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## famousoriginalstumpy (Jun 20, 2013)

*No more time travel for me, it gives me the runs.*

and then watched


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dad go upstairs

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

READ THE OP!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> READ THE OP!!!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh man I'm sorry! I thought that was more cheeky than derogatory. Lol. Deleted

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm begining the

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## The_F_Word (Jun 21, 2013)

End.......the end....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Not the end


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

but it is ........


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Going to start


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

The end of


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

XDA Developers Forum


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

By seraz007 because


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

He hates winners

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

but he himself


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Is a loser


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

and a genious


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Who cant root


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

his own toaster :crying::crying: :good:


----------



## MikeYuse0406 (Jun 21, 2013)

Should never attempt

Sent from my Note II using XDA Premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> his own toaster :crying::crying: :good:

Click to collapse



Because there is


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Crossing the road


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Crossing the road

Click to collapse



But there is


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

A narrow way


----------



## XeLLaR* (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> A narrow way

Click to collapse



on the left..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Is good to


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Walk on it


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

And then go


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 21, 2013)

To the right

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

but its difficult


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

To see road


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Because of pollution


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

I sneeze alot


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks to the 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

The sh*t environment


----------



## Beatsleigher (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> The sh*t environment

Click to collapse



More people die

CyanogenModded Very China-like, from my Samsung Galaxy S III

LG Familyguy59/Beatsleigher


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

By killer clouds


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

Filled with cyanide

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

And chocolate candies.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 21, 2013)

A beautiful woman

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoke to a

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Man because she


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Needed some advice

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

About murdering people


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

With helium balloons.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 21, 2013)

because its powerful.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

....


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

The man suggested

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

To buy balloons


----------



## kancut_bau (Jun 21, 2013)

at traditional market


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Because they had


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

A lot of


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

large size balloons


----------



## CyberScopes (Jun 21, 2013)

Which were atomic

Sent from my Battle Rifle


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Isotopes micronized for

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

The nuclear explosion


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

She bought them

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

to blast a


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Room full of


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Unfaithful husband who...

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Beated them like


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

His mama did.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Years ago when


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

I was a


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

A hundred year


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Old swashbuckler from

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Bangalore, India. She

*refering to @Razor!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Bangalore, India. She
> 
> *refering to @Razor!

Click to collapse



Who .. ??


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Who .. ??

Click to collapse



OT in OT: you said "the sentence continued, when i was a hundred years old swashbuckler from bangalore, india. She"

this old person is refered to as YOU  lol


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Indubitably Dr. Who






sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

is in the


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Shed with the

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 21, 2013)

explosive atomic baloon

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Totally not suspecting

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 21, 2013)

that it was

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

A little baby


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

That blew up

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

The whole city

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Les Cayes (Jun 22, 2013)

Killing all but... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 22, 2013)

leaving his love


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 22, 2013)

The lovely Miss

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 22, 2013)

Under a microwave

Sent From My 3rd (Yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 22, 2013)

which was fired


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

from a cannon

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 22, 2013)

Into outer space


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 22, 2013)

She was screaming

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouRock (Jun 22, 2013)

As she climaxed


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Of the stairs

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 22, 2013)

On your head

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Crying that she


----------



## motoelliot (Jun 22, 2013)

Was a he...

Sent from my aluminum T.A.R.D.I.S using taptalk 4 beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Or a she

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

or a he


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> or a he

Click to collapse



Or a gay

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nevertheless, it screamed....


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Very very loudly

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

For help because


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

it saw a ...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

A ghost rider

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Who was about


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

To ride a

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Ghost bike which


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Is a CD 100 Bike

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Is a CD 100 Bike
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Three words


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

But he died

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

and never returned


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

And reached hell


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

With his bike

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 22, 2013)

three wheeled bike


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Which is an

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 22, 2013)

a nice man

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

And a beautiful

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 22, 2013)

As a monster

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Going into wild


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fits of laughter

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 22, 2013)

Which gone irreversibly

Via pirated tapatalk 4


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 22, 2013)

so he wasnt


----------



## Bilgets (Jun 22, 2013)

Gone to soon

Via pirated tapatalk 4


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Jun 22, 2013)

For a loo

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 23, 2013)

with her heavy


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bowling ball bag

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

And her bat

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

For playing cricket


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

to won money

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

In a league

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

for buying Lamborghini!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

To show off


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 23, 2013)

His extremely big

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pencil. And then

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

he got disintegrated


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 23, 2013)

Time to reboot

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

My galaxy grand

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Because it hanged


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

While flashing a 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

It never hanged

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes it did

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

No it didn't

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

Says you coz 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## CyberScopes (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw it

Sent from my Battle Rifle


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

stuck at boot :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

TEN POST NOOB


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

In OT thread

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

Gypsies sell cognac

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

then we go

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

To the toilet

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

And vomit it

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 23, 2013)

so that i


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

can get better :good:


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

Until next Saturday

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Because there is


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

No one to

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Take care of


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Your smartphone dude

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

But it has


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2013)

transformed itself into


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

high level pokemon


----------



## GuestK00145 (Jun 23, 2013)

I choose you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Bro, it doesnt cordinate with our sentence :|


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Jun 23, 2013)

Venasaur use solarbeam

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2013)

blinding his enemy


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

In the face! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 23, 2013)

With a carrot


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

On a table

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 23, 2013)

Causing great agony


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

For a short

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

period of time


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 23, 2013)

After that, he


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

BURNINATED THE COUNTRYSIDE! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## leots (Jun 23, 2013)

Then, together with


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Lots and lotsa

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

of junk food

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## michaelsplus (Jun 23, 2013)

he conquered the


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 23, 2013)

People in their

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

House made of


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

ridiculously strong plastic

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

And of mud


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

and a rubberized

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jun 24, 2013)

You devil, go.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 AM ----------

End of story.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Story doesn't end

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

an inappropriate comment

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Which isn't so


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jun 24, 2013)

Not this time. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bad after all


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

What was that


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jun 24, 2013)

Firm, but fair. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Not at all


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jun 24, 2013)

Obama cried out. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jun 24, 2013)

He song along. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

All the way


----------



## CyberScopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Until he saw

Sent from my Battle Rifle


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2013)

a blinding light


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Of blue color


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 24, 2013)

at the lighthouse

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Of new jersey


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Because of the


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Die hard movie


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Fan who was


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

The ultimate macho


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

But got murdered


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

In his mansion


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

By a kid


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 24, 2013)

Who then hid

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Behind a bed


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

And ran away


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

In a bmw


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Before the cid (  police)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Arrived in Mercedes


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

toy car. xD


----------



## DesertHawk (Jun 24, 2013)

Then he died

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 24, 2013)

and more coming. (His member)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

On his way


----------



## PMGX (Jun 24, 2013)

to the show


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

On west side


----------



## zalukajonet (Jun 24, 2013)

looking for something


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 24, 2013)

to make FOOD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

On a frying


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 24, 2013)

pan with someone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DesertHawk (Jun 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> pan with someone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And his mom

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

as he was


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Crossing the rail


----------



## dequint (Jun 24, 2013)

Best Game Ever


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Played on subway


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

and an accident


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Happened to @Razor!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

with a truck


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol! 

I am fine, why you people want to kill me 

_________________ not a truck


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

You have to write only 3 words. Not the whole story


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

And Thread Derailed xD


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 24, 2013)

in to an


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Full sentence thread


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

What are you


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Alien>?Monster>?N00b>? !


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 24, 2013)

said a dark

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Android monster who


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Made jelly bean


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 24, 2013)

through its nose


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Not nose lol


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 24, 2013)

But its feet

______________________________
HTC Evo 4G LTE

_~Asking for the 'best rom' is just like asking who's the best Pokémon.  When you get it, sometimes you realize that its not all that great in your opinion.  Try to flash 'em all! ~ _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Are 30000 posts

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

away from his

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 25, 2013)

All time record

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

of having a

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 25, 2013)

Big, fat, hairy, 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

slippery, yellowish, and sticky

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 25, 2013)

Philly steak sandwich

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

wrapped in a

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> wrapped in a
> 
> Sent from Rikki Six's muffin

Click to collapse



Burrito with a

Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 25, 2013)

Side of pickles

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Which is in

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Shape of a


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 25, 2013)

large oval sarcophagus


----------



## indomie88 (Jun 25, 2013)

and then he


----------



## Lloir (Jun 25, 2013)

Because of idiots

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Posting spam everywhere


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 25, 2013)

And breaking rules

______________________________
HTC Evo 4G LTE

_~Asking for the 'best rom' is just like asking who's the best Pokémon.  When you get it, sometimes you realize that its not all that great in your opinion.  Try to flash 'em all! ~ _


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Of xda community


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

.Such Noobness must


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 25, 2013)

Be genetic because

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 25, 2013)

Everyone else might

______________________________
HTC Evo 4G LTE

_~Asking for the 'best rom' is just like asking who's the best Pokémon.  When you get it, sometimes you realize that its not all that great in your opinion.  Try to flash 'em all! ~ _


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 25, 2013)

being a zombie 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warcliffe (Jun 25, 2013)

never give up!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

and eat a

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Noob who was


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 25, 2013)

the xda member

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

such as @Razor!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Who spams everywhere


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

@Seraz007 : God sake! Why are you after  me? 
Any kind of personal vendetta against me? ? 
Guptaji delhi zyada durr nai hain aa ke batao ya tu ayega yaha 
___________________
That's not true

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Who spams everywhere

Click to collapse



and posts ponies :what: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> and posts ponies :what: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Now what is this

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

this isnt fun! *cries Razor* xD xD :cyclops:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not *crying* 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Guptaji delhi zyada durr nai hain aa ke batao ya tu ayega yaha
> ___________________
> That's not true
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Bhaisahab, you in Bangalore, Im in delhi, about 2000 kms.. aap hi aajao ji, mere pass itna time nahy hai  train me 3 din lagte hain !!! And flight me 3 hours. Ya booking aap karado flight ki to me aa jaunga.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

but deep down


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

He is sad


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Bhaisahab, you in Bangalore, Im in delhi, about 2000 kms.. aap hi aajao ji, mere pass itna time nahy hai  train me 3 din lagte hain !!! And flight me 3 hours. Ya booking aap karado flight ki to me aa jaunga.

Click to collapse



I am in Kolkata for the time being so you can come 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> but deep down

Click to collapse



Your haunted house

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> He is sad

Click to collapse



and crying helplessly


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am in Kolkata for the time being so you can come
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Okay, ill come, 1500 kms. Book flight tickets please 

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

 because we are


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Okay, ill come, 1500 kms. Book flight tickets please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------
> 
> because we are

Click to collapse



Come by auto 


Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Come by auto
> 
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Auto ??? Hahahahahaha NO.  

PS. For who dont know what an auto is, its a 3 weeler vehicle as public transport for traveling!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Or by rickshaw

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Or by rickshaw
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Why not. As if he would accept travelling 1500kms. I dont have that much of time. youcome


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok I would be coming by the end of august. 
I have my own house in Greater Noida . And in new Delhi my aunt lives near Tagore garden . I will come for sure

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

This IS TWS!!!!!!! ( THREE WORD STORY ) !


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> This IS TWS!!!!!!! ( THREE WORD STORY ) !

Click to collapse



Yes, we know


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cut the s***   

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 26, 2013)

or else i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Will come and

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jun 26, 2013)

Pepperidge Farms remembers


----------



## jamice4u (Jun 26, 2013)

Your mother's house

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

That's not good

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eat cheese instead.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

And bread sandwich

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

To help prevent

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Life taking diseases


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

for playing S4League (Google it).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

Once upon a

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Time in Mumbai

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

far far away


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

About 999999 kms away


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

into Delhi, India xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

From a zeplin

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 26, 2013)

That blew up

Sent from my One V


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

And everyone cried.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

With u and

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

Write a poem

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

For my gf

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've seen her

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Roaming in the

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ubliet of shame

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

What that means

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2013)

she is beautiful

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2013)

but in the

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## timhugall (Jun 27, 2013)

rivers of Babylon


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2013)

there lies a

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 27, 2013)

a vast treasure

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lucasleal (Jun 27, 2013)

And an axe

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2013)

sharpened by a

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Vile beast of

Sent from DU ROM with halo! (evo lte)


----------



## VENNUMALLESHFAN (Jun 27, 2013)

zyzz forged aesthetics


----------



## galaxys (Jun 27, 2013)

after goddess of


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont know


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> I dont know

Click to collapse



because you are
------------------------------------
No first 10 posts in OT!

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 27, 2013)

A noob who


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 27, 2013)

Dont know anything


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

and makes silly


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Comment on you 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

showing my greatness :silly:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Not at all

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

scared to face


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Your silly cat

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 27, 2013)

My silly cat?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Seraz silly cat

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

AKA Ninja Kitteh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Dumb seraz and

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 27, 2013)

Me..


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Me..

Click to collapse



That is not three word 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> That is not three word
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



THIS ISNT EITHER


----------



## namtombout (Jun 27, 2013)

Or is it

U.O.E.N.O


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Tpam what's that :banghead:

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Delicious cheese pizza

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

is utterly delicious   :silly:


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 27, 2013)

because of all


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

kittehs are sad


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 27, 2013)

with pouty faces


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Break their necks

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

NOT! have fun


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

What are you

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kitteh?Ninja?BOTH?!


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Elite kitten assassin

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 27, 2013)

who went undercover


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 27, 2013)

And broke necks

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2013)

of the awesome

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wu tang clan

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 28, 2013)

That broke necks 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Calee14 (Jun 28, 2013)

however he managed


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

To get paid

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

a visit by


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sir Wallace
Weasel

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

and the great


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Pyramid of Egypt

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2013)

cloaked in mystery


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Of great pyramid

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2013)

there is a

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Girl beside me

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

who is hideous


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

She is not :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Fr0zenSπow (Jun 28, 2013)

As hot as

Sent from my GT-I9100 running PAC and Dorimanx


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

a pretty pony


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Brad pitt wife 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## kosowski (Jun 28, 2013)

is phoning me


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 28, 2013)

about that one

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2013)

and killed JB (Justin Bieber)

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Miley Cyrus too 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Using a shotgun

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

That was awesome.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## myrigon (Jun 28, 2013)

When I go

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

To Disney world

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## EVOuser94 (Jun 28, 2013)

I fart in

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2013)

crowded room, surrounded


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

by a pack


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2013)

of sniffing canines


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

with sharp canines


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Who eat canines

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

slicing with canines


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Canines are awesome

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2013)

approach with caution


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

In your house

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Or your car

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Which is Lamborghini

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jun 29, 2013)

Until I realise


----------



## tnt4ever (Jun 29, 2013)

Lost my mind.... 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

And hope to

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _407 (Jun 29, 2013)

You've been Judged! 


Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

Read the OP. Really.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayedamina (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice play on

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mr mystery (Jun 29, 2013)

That escalated quickly 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

yes, it did

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

to the Malaysia 



Mind your language...... 

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Laughing out loud

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

So anyway, the....

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Keion (Jun 29, 2013)

Richard Matthew Stallman


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm searching that

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

for force him

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

To sing loudly

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

As razor was murdered 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

I was not 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

When razors head was cut off 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Quit hazin' razor

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> When razors head was cut off
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



*THIS IS A THREE WORD STORY*


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

Then I stopped 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Because razor's ok

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

and recovering from


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

A bad beating

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

force him to


----------



## Dsteppa (Jun 29, 2013)

Buy an iPhone

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 29, 2013)

But instead he

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (Jun 29, 2013)

bought a plane

Sent from my Xperia Neo using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

a paper plane


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

That hav motor


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

and propellers too


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

It xan fly!


----------



## KickAsss (Jun 29, 2013)

**** makes sense!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

it surely does


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Fly far away

Sent from my One V


----------



## Groot (Jun 29, 2013)

in the land


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

To the sea


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

to heavens and


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Back to earth


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Someone was in

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

The hospital with


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

you from Malaysia (me too)

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah sepp jom (high-five)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Parenthesis are cheating! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Summon tha wither!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

for someone else

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Not.me ofc


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 29, 2013)

because i am


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

The ultimate hero 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Of razor sharp


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2013)

playing a harp


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 29, 2013)

He jumped off


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2013)

a tall skyscraper


squashed like pancake


miraculously resurrected by


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2013)

,,


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

A smart boy 

Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice


----------



## lziegler (Jun 30, 2013)

CM is awesome.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 30, 2013)

So is CTM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

which is a

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 30, 2013)

Mystery to me

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2013)

so said she


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Never felt that

____________________________________________________
 ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

for a long

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AgentCherryColla (Jun 30, 2013)

I choose you 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 30, 2013)

Because you're corny

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 30, 2013)

What is corny?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Corny is a

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 30, 2013)

Corny is a?????

Jagung?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont know


----------



## pebito (Jun 30, 2013)

horny with other


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 30, 2013)

Read OP, NOOOOOOOOB!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't call noob

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 30, 2013)

Low post count...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

So what then

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Razor is noob xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Seraz is NOOB :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 30, 2013)

Post count arbitrary

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Seraz I hate

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## jonahly (Jun 30, 2013)

I am legend

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jul 1, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I am legend
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are not one

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

The word conversion? 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarkayX2 (Jul 1, 2013)

There was a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ghost in the (lol)

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## f-r (Jul 1, 2013)

Abandoned clock tower

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

at the city

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Of Vatican city

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Xelux_usa (Jul 1, 2013)

Tales of Xda


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

That were extremely 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

dangerous full of


----------



## Rapidement (Jul 1, 2013)

dragons and orcs :good:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

And monster dragons

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

monsterous red Razors 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

And silly seraz 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

That makes SENSE! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

This doesn't makes

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

any sense coz 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

You are nonsense 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah you are


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

You are nonsense

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Master Of All! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Nonsense android user


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

who are annoying 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

User that use


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

another user for 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Using a thing

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Total world domination

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

This story stinks

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

No, you do

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Like a butt

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

from awful Thailand

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Where palms grow

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

In your body


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Although it's bizarre

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sandy||Striker (Jul 1, 2013)

Bigger and bigger


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Until you puke

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

And dying gg


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

I am Superman

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Thou u Batman?
0r joker


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

I am Joker 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

And I'm...uh

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

I am newbie


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

and i like

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

How old you?
(How old r u?)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

How old're YOU? 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Suck at english

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## roshan2989 (Jul 1, 2013)

23 i guess.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> How old're YOU?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



R.I.P English plz 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh hi there


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Drivin on the


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 1, 2013)

Freeway like a

X to the izzo D to the izz-A   (yea that's what happens when you don't sleep cause you messed up your evo)


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Boss humpin on


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

The yellow couch

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

then fell asleep 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

With seraz and


----------



## sohamssd (Jul 1, 2013)

Justin beiber completely

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Me has sadz!  

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Aw whats wrong?

Hi soham


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

to kill Razor

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

With razer sharp

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

And you too 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

ten post noob

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

I 10 post? 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Who is it?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Let's start over ! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Once upon a 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Time in Mumbai

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 1, 2013)

With emraan hashmi

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

And sonakshi sinha 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

On motorcyxle superman'ing

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

It's releasing soom

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 2, 2013)

so that everybody


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy the parteh


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

With scary clowns

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Just_MAX (Jul 2, 2013)

and sick dancers


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 2, 2013)

and also the


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Best kitteh DJ

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

I hate kitteh

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 2, 2013)

Because he likes...

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Drinking chilled Coca-Cola

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2013)

Spiked with LSD


----------



## Rylek (Jul 2, 2013)

and seeing rainbow


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ten post noob^

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> ^ten post noob^
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





...scatters morning dew...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

With a cerial


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Of corn flakes

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 2, 2013)

and of course

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

TONS of milk

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

In a bowls

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Then someone throws

_________________________________________________
   ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 2, 2013)

A really big...


Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

and old train

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2013)

has no brain


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 2, 2013)

So it thought...

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

"I'm a sandwich!"

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Butter cheese sandwich

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 2, 2013)

Is my name!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2013)

has no game


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 2, 2013)

Because hobo's are....

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 2, 2013)

The love of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rockstarar (Jul 2, 2013)

[

Your mom when

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 2, 2013)

She says hi

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

to the train

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Who eats black...

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## Groot (Jul 3, 2013)

oven toasted raspberry

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 3, 2013)

Frosted pop tarts 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Dipped in juicy


Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## mr mystery (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldcut combo sub 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 3, 2013)

With goat cheese

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Made by your

Sent from my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD via T-T Hd


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2013)

Mother that could


_________________________________________________
   ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 3, 2013)

run on sentence 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 3, 2013)

which is a


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 3, 2013)

thought run amok. <--------Full stop. Start new sentence.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Once upon a 

sent from my Katana


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jul 3, 2013)

time, in China

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D Stave (Jul 3, 2013)

Wok Chinese restaurant


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jul 3, 2013)

The waiter sells

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## viman.pl (Jul 3, 2013)

little fluffy kittens


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jul 3, 2013)

But it's overpriced

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2013)

yet surprisingly satisfying


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Cant eat that

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## jekojello (Jul 3, 2013)

But he tried


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Jump of the

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

Fried chicken and

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Went into microwave

* Make.Believe *


----------



## SockPants (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm 12 and


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

A pure noob 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Said the little...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## f-r (Jul 3, 2013)

Green eyed dwarf

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

To the soup.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quebec90 (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Fat Cat*

The Fat Cat


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Is on drugs.  

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## neo.ank (Jul 3, 2013)

that will eventually

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 3, 2013)

Die on meth

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 4, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> Die on meth
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Made from drain-cleaner


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 4, 2013)

On breaking bad

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Full stop.


***
Just a suggestion...
Instead of posting page after page of run-on verbal graffiti, why not put a modicum of effort into making contributions coherent, interesting and _somewhat_ grammatically correct? Wouldn't that make the whole experience a bit more worthwhile for everyone? 

It's just an idea.
***


This unfortunate cat,...


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 4, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Full stop.
> 
> 
> ***
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you shut up, and follow the rules?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> Why don't you shut up, and follow the rules?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




That's more than three words, and doesn't continue the sentence.

***Brandonrz, the comment in post 30336 wasn't directed at you in particular. I just felt that this little social experiment isn't living up to its potential.


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 4, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> That's more than three words, and doesn't continue the sentence.

Click to collapse



Go to china

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> Go to china
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




...where, at customs,...


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

He met Jesus


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> He met Jesus

Click to collapse



While chewing on

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> While chewing on
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



...home-made mouse jerky. <---full stop


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 4, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> ...home-made mouse jerky. <---full stop

Click to collapse



laced with anthrax

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

And also salmonella 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

..., this jerky nonetheless...


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

for Barack Obama

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 4, 2013)

On some good

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

Tasty thinge that

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 4, 2013)

she liked a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

splat unicorn heaving


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 4, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> splat unicorn heaving

Click to collapse



rotten cheese nachos


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2013)

hairy green mold


----------



## mr mystery (Jul 5, 2013)

And then... suddenly 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

mr mystery said:


> And then... suddenly
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wild picachus appeared

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jul 5, 2013)

my 300th post


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> my 300th post

Click to collapse



whoopie freak'n do


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2013)

spamming in xda

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 5, 2013)

Till mod mad 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)

in the pants


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 5, 2013)

betrayed dungeon potato


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 5, 2013)

spurted out jello

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2013)

hello jello, hello


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello you buffalo

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

now eat jello

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 5, 2013)

Off the floor

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 5, 2013)

Like a snookie

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

No, not snookie!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah yes pizza

* Make.Believe *


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2013)

purchased with Visa


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 5, 2013)

Also like snookie

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)

likes to party


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 5, 2013)

! ? ! 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 5, 2013)

With Will Smith

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pixel7474 (Jul 5, 2013)

*will smith*

fighting green aliens


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 5, 2013)

, discovered he was

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

Con man so

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 6, 2013)

So he decided

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Not to decide

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

to buy AndroidPizza!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 6, 2013)

by inappropriate troll


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

then got busted

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 6, 2013)

and also banned


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 6, 2013)

. Then his dodo mama

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

by the most

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 6, 2013)

Then on dateline 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

inappropriate comment flashes

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I disagree.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------




Brandonrz said:


> . Then his dodo mama
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Loving the period

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## michaelsplus (Jul 6, 2013)

-New sentence- Rob found a

Come on guys how hard can it be to keep a correct structure. Also, this is supposed to be a story, not a conversation.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Cat with a

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

his/her beautiful owner

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Tackle the owner 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2013)

a real stoner


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 6, 2013)

which rhymes with

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2013)

anything's better than


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 6, 2013)

New sentence. That was sloppy as heck. ==> Gorge the potato
And try to use periods and correct sentence structure.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> New sentence. That was sloppy as heck. ==> Gorge the potato
> And try to use periods and correct sentence structure.

Click to collapse



not THREE words


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 6, 2013)

George the potato

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2013)

liked hot grease


----------



## michaelsplus (Jul 7, 2013)

, but one day


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

It mutated him

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## michaelsplus (Jul 7, 2013)

into a dark


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Supervillain... The fri-inator!!!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Infrinator's new mission...


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

;eating a toaster


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> ;eating a toaster

Click to collapse



Was his mission.<==Period

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

After establishing a


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> After establishing a

Click to collapse



...fortified lair in...


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

The Jersey Shore

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

.Then he went


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

To find a...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> .Then he went

Click to collapse




how about "...he then went.." for grammatical continuity?


...for a swim...


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> how about "...he then went.." for grammatical continuity?
> 
> 
> ...for a swim...

Click to collapse



Exactly, very hard to work with


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> how about "...he then went.." for grammatical continuity?
> 
> 
> ...for a swim...

Click to collapse



Because he liked...


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Because he liked...

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Because he liked...

Click to collapse



three word story


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the title

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Of this thread 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

So we need

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

To follow the 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

A new girlfriend 
Edit : ninja'd 
Pirates of the 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Coconuts about the

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Thing that related 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Thing that related
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



To my wife.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

And yo kids

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

And your evil

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wife had a

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Magical power to...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Time machine that 

Ninjavd

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Can poop in

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Teleport the poop...  

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

to the dumpsite

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mysterioso (Jul 7, 2013)

of the moon


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 7, 2013)

Revolving around the....


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

earth and sun

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

and to earth

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Number 2 codename 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## dnzdeniz (Jul 7, 2013)

To your spaghetti


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 7, 2013)

Yum yum yum

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 7, 2013)

Burp! Spaghetti's Finished...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Eatin pizza with 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jul 7, 2013)

An Awesome Cat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2013)

like a dingbat


----------



## f-r (Jul 7, 2013)

Where it's at

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

In the underground


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

Of nfs mw

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 7, 2013)

Those aren't words!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

God damn NewbZ...


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

is in internet

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Postin in OT 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Is a fun

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Way to revivin

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2013)

his own empire

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

In southern Japan

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 8, 2013)

just north of

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Fukushima and nagasaki

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2013)

and died there. (New sentence)
Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Three little malaysian xD

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Florie1706 (Jul 8, 2013)

steak in his


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Pocket with moneh 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Bilgets (Jul 8, 2013)

2 dimes and


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

Some tinned carrots

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## manuja95 (Jul 8, 2013)

are orange color


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

I love that.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 9, 2013)

one over there

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Brandonrz (Jul 9, 2013)

Said his black...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## electricbam (Jul 9, 2013)

Brandonrz said:


> Said his black...
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



animated hotdog.  Then


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 9, 2013)

he journeyed to


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2013)

the United States

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Of famous people

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


Mod Edit:  Small change to this post....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure if that was intended as Anti-American or not. :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not sure if that was intended as Anti-American or not. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 that was uncalled for

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 9, 2013)

Where was I?


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

Once upon a

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Asked the stranger

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't skip me

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2013)

or you will

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

Narfle the garthock

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Narfle the garthock
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



will eat your


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

When he's hungry

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

@veeman starts to

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2013)

foam at mouth


----------



## K1n9p1n (Jul 10, 2013)

With unadulterated excitement

Sent from my heavily modded, extremely decrepit, HTC Inspire 4G using an assortment of my extremities.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Because a rex 

Or

That's thick and 

You can pic :screwy:

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

I choose the second one. (Ignore)

and I'm fasting

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 10, 2013)

albeit very slowly

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Sun go down 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sky goes orange


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Bird flyin back 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 10, 2013)

to the place

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2013)

where eagles soar


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is now getting...


----------



## Posterim (Jul 10, 2013)

A punch in ....


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 10, 2013)

their face because


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

They have no

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2013)

rep to speak


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 10, 2013)

The truth about.... 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

The earth is

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2013)

asteroid meat waiting


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

For your buffalo

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Soldier in a

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 11, 2013)

meadow was waiting


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

for Chuck Norris 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 11, 2013)

And his cat.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jumped from shoulder....


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 11, 2013)

And ran towards....


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2013)

brainless cat people


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

and had killed

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

A guy with 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2013)

huge false teeth !!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Which you have

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 11, 2013)

And also but

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 12, 2013)

he is my

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Jul 12, 2013)

Mother in-law from

Sent from the future.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

The future with

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## TheArc (Jul 12, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> The future with
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



A rainbow cake

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Filled with Apple

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## panwala95 (Jul 12, 2013)

And chocolate sauce

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ananas93 (Jul 12, 2013)

with ice cream


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2013)

and pickled herrings


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 12, 2013)

shaped like a

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheMrcool212 (Jul 12, 2013)

BOSS with a

Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet personal secretary

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2013)

Juan hairy fairy


----------



## pixel7474 (Jul 12, 2013)

*yeaaa*

Like a Boss


----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2013)

bridge over the


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dead OT threads

(Does the abbreviation count as two words?)

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah may be

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

The boss come 

Shent with shexy kitteh usin Shensation Veh


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jul 12, 2013)

To kill everybody

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

In his office

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 12, 2013)

because they are


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 12, 2013)

A piece of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Hairy chubakkaz sent

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

from Japanese country

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

With  katana and


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 13, 2013)

The holy dog

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

stared at JB

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

To eat him


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

and give his

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Permission to go

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Their grandma bettys

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

and they're killed.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

But they didnt

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

died actually and

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2013)

flabbergasted continual nonsense


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 13, 2013)

my new s4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

With cracked screen 



We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## dnzdeniz (Jul 13, 2013)

Dolphins in it


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dolphins are stupid

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Jul 14, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Dolphins are stupid
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just like a

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Noob named razor.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

He is Indian

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Noob named razor.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Noob named adamlee011

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Noob named adamlee011
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Who's got jokes

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Of him self 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

and likes to

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

roam around XDA 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## alicarbovader (Jul 14, 2013)

with a razor


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

sharp,shiny KATANA ! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

No not katana

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ananas93 (Jul 14, 2013)

with the car


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 14, 2013)

And a pizza...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

With cheese berga


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

and a Pepsi

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

And a Lays

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Jul 14, 2013)

And a cookie

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

m4RinKo2 said:


> And a cookie
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Time for break


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Time to continue


Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jul 14, 2013)

all that homework


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2013)

extreme preparation required


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

For tomorrow's preparation

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

To prepared for 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

to the impending 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

king of cat

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

And dog with 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

A big huge

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

tails and bites

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

Every big huge

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 15, 2013)

and went away

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 15, 2013)

With a Lambo

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 15, 2013)

With speed of....


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 15, 2013)

cheetah on steroids

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2013)

suffering from hemorrhoids


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 16, 2013)

and extreme diarrhea

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rehab for falling

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 16, 2013)

For the lolz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Patient lying in 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2013)

traction at hospital


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

No not hospital

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

and having coma


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

He woke up 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jul 16, 2013)

Sneezing and coughing

Sent from my KLP Nexus 4


----------



## Rimsss (Jul 16, 2013)

And just thought:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Of downloading game

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

from famous Piratebay

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

No pirate talks

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## EVOuser94 (Jul 16, 2013)

Or else the

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2013)

boogieman eats you


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate him :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Whos him btw

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

That was confusing 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

like me and


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

You with her

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

i'm very shy

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Shes hold ya 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 16, 2013)

tight and giggles

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 16, 2013)

Then kicks u

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 16, 2013)

in the balls

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 17, 2013)

At chuck-e-cheese pizza.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## jamieg71 (Jul 17, 2013)

While playing wack-a-mole

Sent from my Evo


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 17, 2013)

won a lot


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 17, 2013)

Of golden coins

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## The.Penguin (Jul 17, 2013)

, but then Frodo


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 17, 2013)

Was watching tv

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 17, 2013)

A scary movie

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

called "No Disc"

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 17, 2013)

But there was

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2013)

Chinese food everywhere


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

even at Malaysia

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Jul 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> even at Malaysia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Truly Asia, then

~ Krish


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2013)

said Uncle Ben


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 17, 2013)

Back in the

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

good old days

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 17, 2013)

Of modern era

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## EVOuser94 (Jul 17, 2013)

A Japanese wasp

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 17, 2013)

Caused noob spamming 

_"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_ 

_Winston Churchill_


----------



## funkytown (Jul 17, 2013)

hoe lee carp


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 17, 2013)

And his cousin

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## The.Penguin (Jul 17, 2013)

ate three big


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 17, 2013)

Sausage and Drink 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2013)

Godzilla like Calzones

*Mod edit:* Pic removed.

The site this came from has an "unusual" way of identifying hot linked images.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

What the **** 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 18, 2013)

Did he just

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

post something wrong

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 18, 2013)

Something that very

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Something that very
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



Good people understand

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bad people dont

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 18, 2013)

have a soul

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## Archer (Jul 18, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> have a soul

Click to collapse



But gingers do.


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jul 18, 2013)

Not have a soul lol

Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

They was a
---------------------------------------


Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Not have a soul lol
> 
> Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G

Click to collapse



Read OP and title!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2013)

problem with counting


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 18, 2013)

But their mother got

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2013)

*THREE* word story


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 18, 2013)

When my phone 

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## jianmushi (Jul 18, 2013)

justin bieber rocks


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 18, 2013)

he said delusionally

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## funkytown (Jul 19, 2013)

up from the


----------



## Groot (Jul 19, 2013)

skies within the

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

peak and Justin

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 19, 2013)

Timberlake kills Justin

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## funkytown (Jul 19, 2013)

justin rises from

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

the dead, hungry


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2013)

pathetic point of


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

dogs at house

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 19, 2013)

Poopin around and

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Barkin to people 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 19, 2013)

A flying banana 

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

come from tree

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fell on ground....


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 19, 2013)

While Installing 4.3.0

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2013)

ransomware virus prevailed


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2013)

yet nobody dared


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

To eat chicken

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 20, 2013)

into Android Pizza

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 20, 2013)

Hawaiian style with

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pineapple and bacon

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

mozarella frickin cheese

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 20, 2013)

and shared it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2013)

with Mister Hankey


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 20, 2013)

But at the 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2013)

last know outpost


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 21, 2013)

there were no

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 21, 2013)

Beers to drink

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## funkytown (Jul 21, 2013)

F my life


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Then he suicide


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2013)

and reincarnated as


----------



## HTCSensationOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

The blue wolf


----------



## hisname (Jul 21, 2013)

but turned into

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funkytown (Jul 21, 2013)

the red hamster


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

With big eyes

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

and weird face

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bumped the thread 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Speed bump like 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

someone Ferrari Enzo

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Stuck on speedbump xD

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 21, 2013)

Scratching the paint

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Multi million paint 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2013)

shows no restraint


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

to the fire xD

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 21, 2013)

becuse fire is


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2013)

bad, very bad


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Retarded looking cow

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

And sheep with

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 21, 2013)

The big huge

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

tree house of


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Pure unadulterated evil

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

piggy pie at


----------



## funkytown (Jul 21, 2013)

all factory outlets


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Were closed because 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 21, 2013)

Grandma makes  good

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Chicken and fries

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

that she feeds


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2013)

rancid android pizza


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 22, 2013)

made up of

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Baked Wheat Dough...


----------



## funkytown (Jul 22, 2013)

robbery. Nobody move


----------



## hisname (Jul 22, 2013)

or else I 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Kill you meh

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## MekEnginery (Jul 22, 2013)

Then he ran


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

Away from you

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 22, 2013)

Because I'm ugly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2013)

so very fugly


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

very, very bad

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 22, 2013)

Then, just outdoors

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2013)

Jim Morrison sang


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Justin Bieber's song

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## galaxys (Jul 22, 2013)

made him puke


----------



## uglywidgets (Jul 22, 2013)

So he smiled...

illusion rom w plasma kernel awesome sauce


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2013)

and then piled


----------



## Groot (Jul 23, 2013)

a handful of

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 23, 2013)

dirt on the


----------



## Groot (Jul 23, 2013)

Gaytin Bieber's mouth

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

and she mad

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2013)

as your dad


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

stared at you

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## f-r (Jul 23, 2013)

from the window


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Of the office 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## andrew-apk (Jul 23, 2013)

But someone threw

Sent from my phone with Swedish mayo. It's good for you


----------



## mr mystery (Jul 23, 2013)

an odd looking


----------



## Groot (Jul 23, 2013)

animal that may

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

eat your flesh

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2013)

like it's Kobayashi


----------



## mr mystery (Jul 24, 2013)

But only after 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

you die from

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 24, 2013)

eating too much


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

calories from stuffs

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 24, 2013)

that were too


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

high in frickin'

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2013)

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 24, 2013)

He he he

(Festival starts tomorrow)

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/mobile-home

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## ineffable (Jul 24, 2013)

and then what


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

is the problem

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2013)

have no money


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

and many debts

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2013)

from Vietnam Vets


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

And fluffy pets

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2013)

pet this buddy


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pet my bunny

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 25, 2013)

so he can


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

eat dinosaurs meat

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 25, 2013)

and drink beer

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## romney_ (Jul 25, 2013)

like a champ...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 25, 2013)

Driving a daimler 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2013)

on Das Autobahn .


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

in the road

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2013)

_German _car dummy


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

and also Italy's

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Fried cheeseless pizza

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 25, 2013)

Grandma forgot to 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Take out of

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

??? ???? ?????

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

-----  +++++ f***ed

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 25, 2013)

The grandpa said

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

that he will

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## PlayForReal (Jul 26, 2013)

listen to Dubstep


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

And grind on

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

my wayward son


----------



## vish91 (Jul 26, 2013)

today tomorrow and day after


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

vish91 said:


> today tomorrow and day after

Click to collapse



Learn to read

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vish91 (Jul 26, 2013)

before you quote


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2013)

something that is

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> something that is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



Sent from a 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## hisname (Jul 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



that sucks badly 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

spastic porn star


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Read the op

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692[/QUOTE]


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

your virgin eyes


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Not funny. Seriously. Keep it clean.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not funny. Seriously. Keep it clean.

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

It doesn't matter 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

If your sad

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Sad, huh? Maybe.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

or you're glad


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

You mean you're 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

He meant your

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anw, the buick

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

is on fire

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

there's no cure


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 26, 2013)

For your insanity

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2013)

this is true


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

So a lobotomy 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

and idiots here

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

That killed tpam

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

and also you

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## hisname (Jul 27, 2013)

and your mum

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2013)

is a bum


----------



## Xmoose (Jul 27, 2013)

Which was large

Hit the thanks button..it does not cost you anything.
it's worth something for me...
sent from my Sony Xperia e dual


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jul 27, 2013)

mathewsj114 said:


> Which was large

Click to collapse



In the middle

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xmoose (Jul 27, 2013)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> In the middle
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With a river

Hit the thanks button..it does not cost you anything.
it's worth something for me...
sent from my Sony Xperia e dual


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

with a boat

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using LG Optimus Black


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

and with sharks

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2013)

out for blood


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

With purple spikes

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 27, 2013)

& white gradient...


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 27, 2013)

But very friendly

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

to the zombies

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

and the ghosts

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using LG Optimus Black


----------



## f-r (Jul 27, 2013)

Who often appear

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

Under your bed

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## rogcaw82 (Jul 28, 2013)

He then said


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 28, 2013)

that he was


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Ready to play 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2013)

three word story


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 28, 2013)

which is the

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hisname (Jul 28, 2013)

worse game ever 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

^^Worst, not worse

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Cause people ruin

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 28, 2013)

with this thread

--------------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
LG Optimus Black
--------------------------------------


----------



## cyrusalmighty (Jul 28, 2013)

Political refugees terrorizing

Sent from my Xperia Play using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor little noobs

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

that came from

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 28, 2013)

From their Nokia

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Stupid lumia smartphone 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 28, 2013)

Running crappy WP 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 28, 2013)

With a 41mp

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 28, 2013)

Ultrasonic butt sensor

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

and a laser

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 28, 2013)

Which can cut...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

through space and

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

look like a


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 28, 2013)

cheese flavoured brick


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 29, 2013)

which they ate


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 29, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> which they ate

Click to collapse



and then regurgitated

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## iammtxd (Jul 29, 2013)

This post's still 

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2013)

monkey has escaped


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 29, 2013)

to grandma's house


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

and also Bieber's

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2013)

personal touring bus


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

from the dumpsite

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 29, 2013)

Please ban all


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2013)

better than y'all


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Scary cow avatar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jmindset (Jul 29, 2013)

Zombie cyborg elmo

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leolopes79 (Jul 29, 2013)

people walking time


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 30, 2013)

with a bike


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 30, 2013)

stolen from shop

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Jul 30, 2013)

Which had one-wheel

Sent from my LG Optimus G (F180K) using xda-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2013)

jet powered unicycles


----------



## bubzers (Jul 30, 2013)

With orange ostriches

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JuanDarKe (Jul 30, 2013)

and green penguins


----------



## kangerX (Jul 30, 2013)

Which don't exist

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 30, 2013)

As eternity prevails


----------



## bkman08 (Jul 30, 2013)

You will see

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 31, 2013)

that i am


----------



## mr mystery (Jul 31, 2013)

Not of this


----------



## mario182005 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dubstep is dog****

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree, dude

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2013)

mr mystery said:


> Not of this

Click to collapse



world. A surrealistic


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 31, 2013)

Yellow ninja cow


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Who flew across...


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 31, 2013)

The monumental philanthropist


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 31, 2013)

showing double backflip


----------



## paradonym (Jul 31, 2013)

nexus flash crash


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

it bricked and

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 31, 2013)

And burst into

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2013)

an eternal flame


----------



## bubzers (Jul 31, 2013)

of blue goo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

And broken dreams

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 1, 2013)

found in a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Nasty old dumpster

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nasty old dumpster

Click to collapse



early morning humpster


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2013)

cow departs forum


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Where's your cow? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Where's your cow?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I trolled you


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 2, 2013)

You trolled pizza 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes he did

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2013)

brings back cow


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 2, 2013)

from your avatar

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 2, 2013)

Trolling the internet

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 2, 2013)

and your wife

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 2, 2013)

with a screwdriver


----------



## mr mystery (Aug 2, 2013)

And inserted it

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zin3d (Aug 3, 2013)

thru the tiny


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Deep inside his


----------



## galaxys (Aug 3, 2013)

best friends shiny


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Grandma's apple pie


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 3, 2013)

filled with jelly


----------



## Groot (Aug 3, 2013)

pie creamed with

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Spotja (Aug 3, 2013)

Off to Germany

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 3, 2013)

on to Italy


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 3, 2013)

Passing through lebanon 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spotja (Aug 3, 2013)

They make music

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 3, 2013)

and some albums

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonRObert (Aug 3, 2013)

then go out


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2013)

Just to see

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## ak070 (Aug 3, 2013)

The bright sunlight...


----------



## Spotja (Aug 3, 2013)

Lights my face

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 3, 2013)

(damn it burns)


----------



## CarlM34 (Aug 3, 2013)

Should have worn

Sent from outerspace using my GT i9100


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 3, 2013)

A sock on 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## oky.rasta (Aug 3, 2013)

ear like a dog 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Aug 3, 2013)

While wearing boxers 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> While wearing boxers
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dog wearing boxers?!

Sent from my LG Optimus G (F180K) using xda-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2013)

Bean is back


----------



## lukish_bochi (Aug 3, 2013)

*Who cares what I post here?*

Who cares what I post here?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 3, 2013)

[ you are not funny, idiot ]

transformed into soup


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> [ you are not funny, idiot ]
> 
> transformed into soup

Click to collapse



Tastes like pizza

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

and instant noodles

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hisname (Aug 4, 2013)

and dog poo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

killed them and

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

Playing MC4

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

in Grove Street (from GTA San Andreas)

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2013)

ransomware virus corrupted


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

Because of windows 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

XP and Vista

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotja (Aug 4, 2013)

Then try Mac

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 4, 2013)

But fails to


•••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD ••••


----------



## hisname (Aug 4, 2013)

kill Linux and 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mac get 0wn3d

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hisname (Aug 4, 2013)

by hisname's army

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

and also me

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyrusalmighty (Aug 4, 2013)

who wears pink(lol)

Sent from my Xperia Play using xda premium


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 4, 2013)

And also loves

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

from my GF (Haahahahaahah)

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> from my GF (Haahahahaahah)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which has big

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 4, 2013)

fantastic pair of


----------



## Adinaky (Aug 4, 2013)

fuzzy pink feet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

Slippers with matching 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 5, 2013)

pants and also


----------



## adamlee011 (Aug 5, 2013)

Try speaking English

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 5, 2013)

but i know


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2013)

where to go


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 5, 2013)

so i can become rich


----------



## adamlee011 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, just wow.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spotja (Aug 5, 2013)

Look at this!

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## chuckiev79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Foolish iPhone user

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Spotja said:


> Look at this!
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



in my restaurant


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Where cook is...


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 5, 2013)

A Steve's Job's 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

son of a

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 5, 2013)

toasted human being


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 5, 2013)

Which melted into

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## kDmG (Aug 5, 2013)

a raspberry pi


----------



## _Variable (Aug 5, 2013)

And took tests

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

with many doctors

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Doctors were ladys

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2013)

says Slim Shady


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

Which I dislike

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 5, 2013)

Very very little

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Not true, troll

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2013)

for whom the


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> for who the

Click to collapse



Doctor said it?

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2013)

the bell tolls


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Glad cow's back :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 5, 2013)

3100 thread pages

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

Worth of story

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

created in 2010

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2013)

dropbox worked better


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

rather than 4shared

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 5, 2013)

which we use


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 6, 2013)

to get new


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

popular pirated software

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

It's called Limewire

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2013)

for the uneducated


----------



## adithyaboli (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont understand


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 6, 2013)

why this happen


----------



## klvnhng (Aug 6, 2013)

the man said

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

It's because of...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

no credit card

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2013)

BitComet is superior


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

I disagree, cow

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

and me too

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

Count me in...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 6, 2013)

for admission into


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2013)

Limewire for Newbies


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 6, 2013)

why we care?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Limewire is lol

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

like xda member

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2013)

Who kills for

Yoda sent this!


----------



## ak070 (Aug 7, 2013)

Making some dough...
(Dough = Money)


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

for his wife

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 7, 2013)

And his son


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

and his daughter

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

And his cat


----------



## ak070 (Aug 7, 2013)

And for himself...

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lax_22 (Aug 7, 2013)

And for me


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

and for all 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 7, 2013)

of the fans


----------



## ak070 (Aug 7, 2013)

of a great...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

man like @MikeChannon

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 7, 2013)

not me again!


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 7, 2013)

You are amazing

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Mike's a boss 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

adminstrator of xda

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2013)

Throwing pokeballs on

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 7, 2013)

on all of

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ReDXfiRe (Aug 7, 2013)

One big thing

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2013)

makes you king


----------



## klvnhng (Aug 7, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> makes you king

Click to collapse



of the universe

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2013)

as we transverse


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

into the car

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

No apostrophe, noob!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

look again dude

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

You edited it

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea I know

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay then dude

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> into the car
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



travel through time


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Cut me off! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2013)

as story continues.......................


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

in the internet

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 8, 2013)

where chaos rules


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

and cows run

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

like a dog

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 8, 2013)

with a flamethrower


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> like a dog
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Swimming with girls

Sent from my LG Optimus G F180K using xda-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

and boys too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2013)

an underwater zoo


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 8, 2013)

a party starts


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

in the car

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 8, 2013)

With loud music...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

and some foods

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highcrypt (Aug 8, 2013)

Cools


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

highcrypt said:


> Cools

Click to collapse



Read the OP!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hisname (Aug 8, 2013)

why should I! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nishchhal (Aug 8, 2013)

Have to do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

with my GF?

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 8, 2013)

But will she


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 8, 2013)

Put it in

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## hisname (Aug 8, 2013)

MrAdux55 said:


> Put it in
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



my mouth and 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2013)

cause profuse vomiting


The reflex act of ejecting the contents of the stomach through the mouth


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 8, 2013)

that would be


----------



## EVOuser94 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nasty but

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinda cool too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 8, 2013)

Coz I'll still

Yoda sent this!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 8, 2013)

steal your cigarettes


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 9, 2013)

but i dont


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

like that kind

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2013)

of insidious speculation


----------



## tmitim (Aug 9, 2013)

problem, register, 10


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

ten post noob

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

In this thread :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

noobs everywhere, bro


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

It's kinda sad

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

we all were...


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

hopeless romantic guys

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

^^WHAT?!?!! I'm confused!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

so am I

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

let's get back


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

to our home

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

in a place

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

where our hearts

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

explode like bombs


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

filled with memories

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> filled with memories
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



assassin's creed revelations?


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

what the heck

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm confused too

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

im mad now

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

You are? Why?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

i dunno why

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Neither do I

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

we dunno why

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

[random]
shoot the pigs!


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

with blackjack'n hookers

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

You like Futurama...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

is that some


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

futurama is wicked!!!

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Simpsons is better

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

that i agree

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

rather than Bad

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2013)

but I'm glad


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

to be a

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2013)

cow with dentures


----------



## ak070 (Aug 9, 2013)

Flew sky high...


----------



## Spotja (Aug 9, 2013)

With a pair

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

of jet trainers


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

but easily broken

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

with a tire

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

taken from lorry

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

who diggs deep

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

into the ground

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

finding awesome luqman

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

and you too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

who are active

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

in spamming and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

lurking in this

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## hisname (Aug 10, 2013)

three word story 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 10, 2013)

thread. But then


----------



## namtombout (Aug 10, 2013)

the story ended. 

U.O.E.N.O


----------



## hisname (Aug 10, 2013)

sadly ever after 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't get worried



Spoiler



Why did u press



Spoiler



[Again?]


----------



## kangerX (Aug 10, 2013)

That story ended

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## AzureYuki (Aug 10, 2013)

or did it.......?


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 10, 2013)

I guess not...

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 10, 2013)

So it continues 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

until the time

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Has come to...


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

elaborate all things

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> elaborate all things
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



in his mind


----------



## android_smiley (Aug 10, 2013)

With no root

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

of all things

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

in his Android

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 10, 2013)

Which was taken

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

from xda posts

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 10, 2013)

Copy pasted by

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

himself and someone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2013)

who likes cheeeeeeeese


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

and some choclates

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2013)

dipped in cheeeeeese


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

is very disgussting

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

and some cows 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

which are disgusting

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2013)

like Jaeger Meister


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

He's a boss :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 10, 2013)

what a mess


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a lie

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

to me and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 10, 2013)

I shall not

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Aug 10, 2013)

ak070 said:


> With loud music...

Click to collapse



And some girls

Sent from my LG Optimus G F180K using xda-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Admit that you're...


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a troll

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## kangerX (Aug 10, 2013)

Who doesn't even ....

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Really care about...


----------



## kangerX (Aug 10, 2013)

Being a douchebag

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2013)

but loves cheeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 10, 2013)

To take picture

--say cheese ----


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

with me and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybean (Aug 11, 2013)

Antidisestablishmentarianism is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Aug 11, 2013)

unnecessary long words 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## 11hitcombo (Aug 11, 2013)

Said the sheep

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2013)

you don't say ?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

you too dude

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybean (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a dude...

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

and someone was

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redaaku (Aug 11, 2013)

Singing happy birthday

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Aug 11, 2013)

To you song...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

to the caveman

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 11, 2013)

who was just


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 11, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> who was just

Click to collapse



Brushing his teeth

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

at nearest river

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 11, 2013)

With a big

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 11, 2013)

I loved XDA

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.
My fav contribution: Dr driving 3d game hack http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44464281


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2013)

said Tammy Faye


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

to the admins

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 11, 2013)

God is great.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> to the admins

Click to collapse



Blinded by her


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> Blinded by her

Click to collapse



Stop cutting off 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Redaaku (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Stop cutting off

Click to collapse



That black thing....

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

Redaaku said:


> That black thing....
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's not appropriate 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## android_smiley (Aug 11, 2013)

Although it's big

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 11, 2013)

for A wizard

---wizard = 30 yrs o virgin ---+


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

You're not (a) wizard.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

and you must

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LIMAMADE (Aug 12, 2013)

go to hell.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

and came back

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Laughed at noob :what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 12, 2013)

because of their...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

noobness in xda

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 12, 2013)

From soldier trolls

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 12, 2013)

Going going on..


----------



## cyrusalmighty (Aug 12, 2013)

The longest journey

Sent from my Xperia Play using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

to the Himalayas

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 12, 2013)

where his family

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

are living there

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 12, 2013)

God developer demolisher


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 12, 2013)

H t c


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> H t c

Click to collapse



That's a three letter story

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 12, 2013)

To what end?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> That's a three letter story
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Three word story!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

For The WIN!


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 12, 2013)

high tech company


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

For the loss


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 12, 2013)

*h*old *T*his *C*at


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

How about no?>?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 12, 2013)

*h*it *T*he *C*at


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

and eat them

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> and eat them
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*h*ail *T*o *C*hickens


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 12, 2013)

Step O petS

---forced palindrome~~~


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2013)

potty trained pets ?


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 12, 2013)

Who am I?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Aug 12, 2013)

Isn't really relevant

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 12, 2013)

Be to be

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone who will...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

buy used phone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRay (Aug 12, 2013)

then brick it...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

with throwing it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wai10691 (Aug 12, 2013)

To the guy


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

With a long...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

nose like Joker

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wai10691 (Aug 12, 2013)

and he will


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

revenge back to

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

The original poster...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

and got arrested

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Aug 12, 2013)

While highly marijuana-ted

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## muninformation (Aug 12, 2013)

*by custom roms*

android world - lots of information on android world - lots of information on androids and specific android projects.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 12, 2013)

filled with radiation


----------



## android_smiley (Aug 12, 2013)

Of bananakingdoms king

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2013)

who loved cheeeeeeeeese


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

And cut it

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2013)

into little triangles


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

and eat it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

using his bare

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

feet and nose

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

which is disgusting

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2013)

yes you are


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

No he isn't :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

moreover travisbean is

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 13, 2013)

with dynamite sexy...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2013)

yes I am


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

a nonsense poster 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

Press report button 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

then say goodbye

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2013)

yes you should


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

Wait... what? Confusing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

I had reported

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2013)

His really big

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 13, 2013)

Sandwiches and pizzas


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 13, 2013)

Love for All
All for Love
Love is God
God is Great
Great I am
am into God
God into I
I have body
body not I
I have pen
pen not I
I have name
name not I
I not permanent
permanent not temporary
temporary is all
all for Love


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

so long words

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 13, 2013)

He has written


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 13, 2013)

lots of stuff


----------



## joe_blow_xbox (Aug 13, 2013)

Stop hammer time


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 13, 2013)

While spanking (his) monkey 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

MrAdux55 said:


> While spanking (his) monkey
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



that bought from

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 13, 2013)

the monkey zoo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 13, 2013)

wounded by lion


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

and snake too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 13, 2013)

drowning in goo


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Screaming for help...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

but bites back

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2013)

loves that crack


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

...not THAT crack. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2013)

Cracker Jack king


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Aug 13, 2013)

monkey dun goof


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

was no prize :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

to me and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRay (Aug 13, 2013)

wore torn underwears

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 13, 2013)

Outside like superman


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 13, 2013)

because underwear must


----------



## hisname (Aug 14, 2013)

not be worn on 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

hisname said:


> not be worn on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Three word story!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 14, 2013)

That's strike one


----------



## mr mystery (Aug 14, 2013)

With two outs 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2013)

bases are loaded


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

from the Pentagon

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 14, 2013)

run, people! RUN!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

TO SAVE YOUR

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redaaku (Aug 14, 2013)

Dog and that

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Maxkoe (Aug 14, 2013)

couldn't find his...


----------



## cmont (Aug 14, 2013)

phone or his


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 14, 2013)

Hat and wallet 

Sent from my panda


----------



## TheRay (Aug 14, 2013)

sold in N.Korea

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

bought in london :what:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

imported by potaytos

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

eaten by cactis


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 14, 2013)

when big ben..


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

spins too fast

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> spins too fast
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Than Ussain Bolt

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## cmont (Aug 14, 2013)

eats apple pie


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2013)

à la mode


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

That sounds delicious! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 14, 2013)

today's special packy :good:


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 14, 2013)

Homemade by butler


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

and some cheese

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

From under your

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## mr mystery (Aug 15, 2013)

Toilet seat cover 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2013)

now that's disgusting......................


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> now that's disgusting......................

Click to collapse



what is that 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 15, 2013)

*throws nokia 3310*


----------



## kangerX (Aug 15, 2013)

All dinasours die

sent from the state where Marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 15, 2013)

Nokia killer comet(h)?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 15, 2013)

yes sir, here:


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2013)

because i have


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

A noob in

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 15, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> yes sir, here:

Click to collapse



this thread trolled..
---lol that's GOLD----


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

But failed cause 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

nokia 3310 shouldn't

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2013)

tread on mama


----------



## pntless (Aug 15, 2013)

bear at the


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 15, 2013)

over powered minigun


----------



## android_smiley (Aug 16, 2013)

With modded ammo
Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 16, 2013)

in the clip

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## napalmdroid (Aug 16, 2013)

so i can

Sent from my C5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Blow things up 

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)

that was interesting


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 16, 2013)

for mini thing


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

in that period

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2013)

We ran along 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 16, 2013)

And saw some


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Weird ass clowns

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 16, 2013)

juggling with fire


----------



## ak070 (Aug 16, 2013)

Riding a unicycle...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

in the India

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 16, 2013)

& the world


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 16, 2013)

with badass hawks


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2013)

and bad-ass juggling


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

That's not appropriate

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Aug 16, 2013)

Still going strong...

sent from my SGH-I747 (10.2 build)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 16, 2013)

all the day

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 16, 2013)

to become the


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

king of the

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Aug 17, 2013)

which was in


----------



## olokos (Aug 17, 2013)

Excuse for doing

Wysyłane z mojego R800i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 17, 2013)

I must feed...

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 17, 2013)

forum to raise


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

The flag of

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2013)

the veeman country

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

in dat world

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2013)

full of extraordinary

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 17, 2013)

Two horned unicorns

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

and potayto armys

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 17, 2013)

Marched to battle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 17, 2013)

to kidnap loli


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

and bring lolipops

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2013)

to lolipop island

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

in lolipop world 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2013)

say my name !


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay...Travis Bean.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2013)

you're [email protected] right !


----------



## Groot (Aug 18, 2013)

you're damn insane

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 18, 2013)

story o'z Cow


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 18, 2013)

with full of


----------



## ak070 (Aug 18, 2013)

People with crazy...


----------



## Groot (Aug 18, 2013)

damn name and

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 18, 2013)

always happy to

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 18, 2013)

mess with minds


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2013)

and  corrupt mankind's


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

garden of eggplants

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## ak070 (Aug 18, 2013)

In the backyard...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 18, 2013)

of Norris house

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2013)

there's a spaceship


----------



## ak070 (Aug 18, 2013)

With aliens from...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 18, 2013)

all the planets


----------



## vormund (Aug 18, 2013)

that have blue


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 18, 2013)

smurfs, burnt (to a) crisp


----------



## kaibu (Aug 18, 2013)

stuck in their


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 18, 2013)

fence metal plates


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 18, 2013)

With numbers on

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr. Globbyglob (Aug 19, 2013)

my turn!!!!

i like poop!


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 19, 2013)

But we dont

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed with you... (!!)


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 19, 2013)

Because we love

God is Original Developer


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 19, 2013)

eat healthy veggie


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

and macaroni with

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Big cheesy pizza...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 19, 2013)

not Big, BIG :good:


----------



## klvnhng (Aug 19, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Big cheesy pizza...

Click to collapse



Made of artificial


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2013)

that's not official


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not cheesy 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2013)

your extremely cheeeeeeeesy


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

^^Mean cow man :banghead::banghead::banghead:

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gooey cheese... *Slurp*
@TravisBean: LOLzzz!! :good:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

and italian cheese :screwy:

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 19, 2013)

cheese all over


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2013)

screaming diarrhea ensues


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2013)

Sick as hell

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2013)

ring my bell


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sting with quail?!!


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

As he went

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2013)

on a rampage


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 20, 2013)

dance with no...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 20, 2013)

ready yet and

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 20, 2013)

tought NO pants

har har har har


----------



## WebPrestige (Aug 20, 2013)

go go go :angel:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 20, 2013)

and they ate

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

A lot of...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 20, 2013)

durians and they

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## Centurion13337 (Aug 20, 2013)

smelled the flesh


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 20, 2013)

of crispy chicken


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

your name's nice

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## TheRay (Aug 20, 2013)

And installed MIUI

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

Like a champ...


----------



## Latzen (Aug 20, 2013)

as a friend


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 20, 2013)

Fell in love

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2013)

with contrapuntal fugues


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

and bromance erupted

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## galaxys (Aug 21, 2013)

under silk sheets


----------



## pixel7474 (Aug 21, 2013)

*3 word story*

Ride the wave


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 21, 2013)

to get to


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

The island which...


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

is sunked by

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 21, 2013)

A yellow submarine

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

Paranoid Android Wallpaper

 Sent from Rin's Orange

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

Nothing is real

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 21, 2013)

Why Paranoid Android?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Aug 21, 2013)

Because it's hybrid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 21, 2013)

yellow is paranoid


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

Paranoid is Android...


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

android is os

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 21, 2013)

os the wizard?

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

My back hurts

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 21, 2013)

any bones cracked?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 21, 2013)

I said NO......

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## Spotja (Aug 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I said NO......
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But what for?

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

dunno the reason

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2013)

your face hurts


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 22, 2013)

my eyes burnin'

----mabushi(jap)----


----------



## jshealton (Aug 22, 2013)

konkuruseyyi said:


> my eyes burnin'
> 
> ----mabushi(jap)----

Click to collapse



Try clear eyes

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 22, 2013)

or new eyes :good:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 22, 2013)

or used eyes

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 22, 2013)

But my eyes

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2013)

have seen the


----------



## ak070 (Aug 22, 2013)

Things which shouldn't...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2013)

be viewed by


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Aug 22, 2013)

The greatest person

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 22, 2013)

in this forum


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 22, 2013)

the nominees are


----------



## Bostich (Aug 22, 2013)

Stuck on it...


----------



## GuestK00145 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bostich said:


> Stuck on it...

Click to collapse



What is stuck?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

It is horse

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 23, 2013)

Sarah Jessica Parker 

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00145 (Aug 23, 2013)

thirdzcee said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker
> 
> Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah,  it's Sarah

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2013)

*Three word STORY

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## zlewe (Aug 23, 2013)

Rocks the xda

Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2013)

start a *story*


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

named by someone

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 23, 2013)

Without a name

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScardracS (Aug 23, 2013)

What is eggplant?

Sorry for my english, i'm just a student


----------



## jshealton (Aug 23, 2013)

ScardracS said:


> What is eggplant?
> 
> Sorry for my english, i'm just a student

Click to collapse



A purple vegetable.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 23, 2013)

On average size


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 23, 2013)

with average cheese


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Which you eat


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 23, 2013)

Without a drink

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Watching Spongebob Squarepants...


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2013)

In... The... Nude!

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Z


----------



## timkrins (Aug 23, 2013)

woke up dead


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 23, 2013)

with smartassv2 governor


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

with noop i/o

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2013)

collective pitch helicopters


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

With counter rotating...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 23, 2013)

emergency burger button


----------



## klvnhng (Aug 23, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> emergency burger button

Click to collapse



flashing bright red


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 23, 2013)

Is not working

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 23, 2013)

because the battery


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 24, 2013)

Was made of

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 24, 2013)

Old hotdog buns

"Two types of people: Those who buy iPhones; and those who are intelligent. I'm intelligent."
- Guy


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 24, 2013)

spit on it


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 24, 2013)

Then take a

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice bubbly bath...


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 24, 2013)

on a jacuzzi


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Aug 24, 2013)

along with my


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Squeaky rubber duck...


----------



## checasey (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought from 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheRay (Aug 24, 2013)

Mumbai in India

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 24, 2013)

enroute silk road


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 24, 2013)

Suddenly there was


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 24, 2013)

a wild iphone


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2013)

crazed with abandon


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

Boss named Travis

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 24, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> crazed with abandon

Click to collapse



begging for mercy


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 24, 2013)

With a ominous


----------



## K1n9p1n (Aug 24, 2013)

Lingering stench from. . .

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 24, 2013)

the onion warrior


----------



## firered365 (Aug 25, 2013)

konkuruseyyi said:


> the onion warrior

Click to collapse



talking and crying...


----------



## rofflayo (Aug 25, 2013)

But unable to...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Act like batman 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

, Swing like Spiderman...


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 25, 2013)

Fly like superman

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 25, 2013)

When sent home. --- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Memethecat (Aug 25, 2013)

Eating live flesh

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

with live pee

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2013)

like Flomax man


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 25, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> like Flomax man

Click to collapse



ya mean oldman


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 25, 2013)

Who caught cancer


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2013)

from konkuruseyyi's odor


----------



## joshadaniels04 (Aug 25, 2013)

while pondering life


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 25, 2013)

While enduring constipation

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 25, 2013)

so colonoscopy tomorrow!


----------



## kangerX (Aug 25, 2013)

story needs reboot

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 25, 2013)

please don't shoot

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00145 (Aug 26, 2013)

Miley Cyrus, twerking

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk (Aug 26, 2013)

Somewhere in america 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 26, 2013)

What the heck



"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Is going on??!!


----------



## K1n9p1n (Aug 26, 2013)

With Bieber nowadays. . .

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 26, 2013)

How are you

Sent from my


----------



## K1n9p1n (Aug 26, 2013)

. . .post-op sex change.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 26, 2013)

Kids these days


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 26, 2013)

Like I said. ..


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2013)

in this thread


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Are just super...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 26, 2013)

salty apple pies


----------



## marvelousdragon (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh My Goat

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh My Gucci!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Shakes my head

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Shō Shin (Aug 26, 2013)

Shakes my body...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2013)

disembody my parts


----------



## hisname (Aug 26, 2013)

and eat them

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00145 (Aug 26, 2013)

hisname said:


> and eat them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With Al Bundy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll not  condemn


----------



## klvnhng (Aug 26, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> I'll not  condemn

Click to collapse



the dark lords


----------



## smukamuka (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing to say


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

More than this...


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 26, 2013)

Tastes like chicken! !


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 27, 2013)

But smells like

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 27, 2013)

a chicken pie

Sent from my


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 27, 2013)

Somewhere in Recovery --- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 27, 2013)

heal the world


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 27, 2013)

From a bootloop

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

Or just bang...

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## hisname (Aug 27, 2013)

doing a nandroid


----------



## ak070 (Aug 27, 2013)

Using CWM Recovery...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 27, 2013)

and TWRP too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 27, 2013)

why not zoidberg?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 27, 2013)

and PhilZ too?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hisname (Aug 27, 2013)

and 4ext too? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2013)

Start backups from


----------



## sethjustseth (Aug 27, 2013)

the beginning of


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

the android universe


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 27, 2013)

where Roberto has


----------



## kaikun97 (Aug 27, 2013)

the fastest android

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 27, 2013)

Back from jail !!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2013)

on your trail


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

with a flail


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 27, 2013)

He sets sail

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leeb0z (Aug 27, 2013)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 28, 2013)

From Derpy Whooves

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Plz no ponies :/

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes my brother!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arceangel (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 28, 2013)

For the lulz


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 28, 2013)

Lulz? Ah Lulzactive!!!

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 28, 2013)

steak meating people!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 28, 2013)

Super meat boy?

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Superman with his......

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 28, 2013)

Underwear worn outside

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2013)

and sixpack too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

Flew sky high...


----------



## AKA#1 (Aug 28, 2013)

to his peril


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 28, 2013)

With a candy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

In his mouth...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 28, 2013)

that tasted like

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 28, 2013)

Something that you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Like to eat

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 28, 2013)

with (a) nice chianti


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2013)

can't be beat


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 28, 2013)

But then suddenly 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2013)

Rockstar600 said:


> But then suddenly

Click to collapse



out of nowhere

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

cross site scripting


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

Wild f*** appears 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 28, 2013)

With a green

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 28, 2013)

shoe and a


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

^^Read the OP

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Rockstar600 (Aug 29, 2013)

To make sure

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2013)

you are pure


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

Like a virgin

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 29, 2013)

But no one


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 29, 2013)

Could have seen


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

the green man


----------



## kangerX (Aug 29, 2013)

Who was lurking

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 29, 2013)

Waiting for the

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThePhantom123 (Aug 29, 2013)

carpet he bought

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 30, 2013)

in a shop


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 30, 2013)

That was stolen

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## enKay_D (Aug 30, 2013)

by a grinch


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 30, 2013)

owning pawn shop


----------



## ak070 (Aug 30, 2013)

Selling some antiques...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 30, 2013)

made in china

(@thirdzcee, how in the earth do you steal a shop? )


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2013)

which causes angina













(don't even think about posting that next rhyme)




.............................................................


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 30, 2013)

Partnered with myoma





(@suicideflasher: I dunno, maybe ask the grinch what he stole)
(@Travis: I just did )

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 31, 2013)

its a shoplifting


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2013)

experience to behold


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

^^that epic cow

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 31, 2013)

Flying from brothers

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

evolving to bromance

(@Travis is hilarious)

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

Trashing a romance

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## DekinGBar (Aug 31, 2013)

Finishing in France

DeKinGBar {Anagram}


----------



## thirdzcee (Aug 31, 2013)

Without a chance

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 31, 2013)

of gay marriage


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 31, 2013)

to legal marijuana

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

need some cash


----------



## anazhd (Aug 31, 2013)

for marijuana research

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

to greenify it


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 31, 2013)

and make it


----------



## Rockstar600 (Sep 1, 2013)

Large as a

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Free country where

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 1, 2013)

there is Rajnikanth

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vinylous (Sep 1, 2013)

but people don't


----------



## Redaaku (Sep 1, 2013)

Wanna Wake up

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

They would rather

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 1, 2013)

Three word story

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

is being rebooted


----------



## ak070 (Sep 1, 2013)

& it's rebooted...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

with a broomstick


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 1, 2013)

To continue the

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 1, 2013)

Merry journey of 

Sent from my panda


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Sep 2, 2013)

masochist schizo characters


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Flashing CM10.2 Nightly...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Without safety helmets

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 2, 2013)

and no backup


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Then odin crashed

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

their phones bootlooped...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Kernels started (a) riot

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 2, 2013)

Heimdall to rescue

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2013)

And everybody died 

Sent from my panda


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

only few escaped


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ran like hell...


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 2, 2013)

to the California

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

apple was waiting


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 2, 2013)

and quickly sued


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 2, 2013)

to the Samsung

Sent from my AOD255 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

For eating apples

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 2, 2013)

That were really

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

A good thing

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

& (a) healthy food...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 2, 2013)

But really lies

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

To have apple

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

apple is evil


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Has a caterpillar...


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

That keep everyone

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

under severe torture


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 2, 2013)

And brainwashed forever

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Under their blackmagic

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## enKay_D (Sep 2, 2013)

hat he is


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

shooting himself with


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

His own gun

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2013)

. He wakes up 

Sent from my panda


----------



## klvnhng (Sep 2, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> . He wakes up
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



and eats pie


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 2, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> and eats pie

Click to collapse



filled with delicious

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

chicken filled with


----------



## kangerX (Sep 2, 2013)

Lots and lots

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 2, 2013)

Of strawberry jam

Sent from my Omega HD Reborn using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

epic meal time!


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

With luxury touch

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Sep 3, 2013)

and fine wine


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Makes it grand

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 3, 2013)

And utterly fabulous

Sent from my Omega HD Reborn using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2013)

thirdzcee said:


> And utterly fabulous
> 
> Sent from my Omega HD Reborn using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yet so androgenous


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 3, 2013)

100 percent machismo

Sent from my Omega HD Reborn using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

And a hammer

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Makes it mysterious

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 3, 2013)

Fake and gay

Sent from my Omega HD Reborn using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2013)

so you say


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 3, 2013)

If i may

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2013)

respectfully retract that


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

from this story


----------



## ext109 (Sep 3, 2013)

People have gained

Sent from my M7


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bundle of bane 

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 4, 2013)

How to make

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2013)

a vampire cry


----------



## bilal_liberty (Sep 4, 2013)

and then clean


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 4, 2013)

The config file

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 4, 2013)

and compiled it

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 4, 2013)

With white ink

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 4, 2013)

But the zImage

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rickballs (Sep 4, 2013)

Was corrupted with

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 4, 2013)

a dual boot

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lloir (Sep 4, 2013)

Windows Linux OSX

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2013)

but Leopards prevailed


----------



## Redaaku (Sep 5, 2013)

And the wolves

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 5, 2013)

Rooted a toaster

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cpomike13 (Sep 5, 2013)

Packers win again

from Mike's awesome N2
see you on the darkside of the moon... which in my case is SoCal. Current sys. Liquid 2.9/Neak kernel

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Stock unlocked bootloader ( a fantasy story)

from Mike's awesome N2
see you on the darkside of the moon... which in my case is SoCal. Current sys. Liquid 2.9/Neak kernel


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

So that everyone

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Psykic (Sep 5, 2013)

Could even root 

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 5, 2013)

phones with Motochopper 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Yoonsicker (Sep 5, 2013)

While my kit kat 

Sent from my Nokia 5110


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Got even crunchier

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2013)

like dead roaches


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 5, 2013)

as Google released

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Their new machineguns

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## konandram (Sep 5, 2013)

Can i play?

Sent from my phone


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 5, 2013)

with some KitKats?

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 5, 2013)

because i can


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Steal some chocolate

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## rickballs (Sep 5, 2013)

Covered corn flakes

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

From BigG headquarters

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Psykic (Sep 6, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> From BigG headquarters
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Using my big 

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2013)

Psykic said:


> Using my big

Click to collapse



expertise in gibberish


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 6, 2013)

To create the

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 6, 2013)

One and only

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 6, 2013)

HTC One M7

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 6, 2013)

with brand new


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Owned by cow

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 6, 2013)

with Gear support

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2013)

Gear supported by


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Travis the Cow

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Sep 6, 2013)

owned milking machine


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2013)

konkuruseyyi said:


> owned milking machine

Click to collapse



and a trampoline


----------



## PlayForReal (Sep 6, 2013)

with Dubstep gun

Sent from my MI 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 6, 2013)

that shoots compressed


----------



## Hatef.PR (Sep 6, 2013)

shoot with shotgun


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 7, 2013)

pellets but with


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

enhanced electric waffles


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 7, 2013)

With rotten cheese

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Sep 7, 2013)

whacking some sense(s)


----------



## adamlee011 (Sep 7, 2013)

Into the infidels.

I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

Who then flashed

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Psykic (Sep 7, 2013)

Himself with a flashbang

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 7, 2013)

But due to

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

Clouds of smoke 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2013)

she got pulled

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

a tooth in

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Into his flesh 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## galaxys (Sep 8, 2013)

after she went


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crashed the car 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Right side up 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Against a tree 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 8, 2013)

so they could


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Collect insurance money 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamieg71 (Sep 8, 2013)

And buy pot

Sent from my EVO


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 8, 2013)

But the cops

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 8, 2013)

Busted Jennifer lopez

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2013)

impersonating a singer


----------



## kreatonn (Sep 8, 2013)

that was so

Sent from my mesona using Z-Fusion rom


----------



## vikraminside (Sep 8, 2013)

To go forward

God is the original developer


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 8, 2013)

jamieg71 said:


> And buy pot
> 
> Sent from my EVO

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




Razor! said:


> Busted Jennifer lopez
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



On vocal crimes 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 8, 2013)

If they ever

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2013)

had an epiphany


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 8, 2013)

Then they would

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kill everyone around 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## huggs (Sep 8, 2013)

with such fury


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2013)

Fist of fury


----------



## Life'sGood (Sep 8, 2013)

Furry furious fury

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2013)

new taste sensation


----------



## PR0XiMA (Sep 9, 2013)

Of baked potato

Sent from my N⁴


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 9, 2013)

With rancid mayo


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 9, 2013)

From icky J-lo 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2013)

yo yo yo


----------



## Sergei_K (Sep 9, 2013)

overslept late -$


----------



## Psykic (Sep 9, 2013)

Sergei_K said:


> overslept late -$

Click to collapse



because I had 

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 9, 2013)

Too much of

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2013)

a good thing


----------



## bilal_liberty (Sep 9, 2013)

is that I


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2013)

luv that pie


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 10, 2013)

Which has apple 

xda rocks


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 10, 2013)

In its eye 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 10, 2013)

Eye of (a) spy...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 10, 2013)

Spy of KGB

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 10, 2013)

Putin, the man 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 10, 2013)

In a bag 

xda rocks


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2013)

shake and bake


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 10, 2013)

a chocolate cake

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my god

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I want it


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Because I'm hungry...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2013)

Hungary ate Turkey


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 11, 2013)

I am vegetarian 

xda rocks


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Needs Thread reboot 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Initiating reboot sequence...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 11, 2013)

Error Status 7

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not a doctor 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 11, 2013)

Retrying reboot sequence

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Still showing error


----------



## Only_Jeck (Sep 11, 2013)

So kick it!


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Kicked it! Success!


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Now going to


----------



## Psykic (Sep 11, 2013)

Delete all posts

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

The process failed!!!


----------



## Psykic (Sep 11, 2013)

- thread reset complete-

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 11, 2013)

and now we


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2013)

narfle the Garthok


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 11, 2013)

And the jawas 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Life'sGood (Sep 11, 2013)

Has no idea

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Where to begin..


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

But we know


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 11, 2013)

Xda has changed(in good way)



Sent from my shining katana


----------



## ./nenad (Sep 11, 2013)

so we can


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Start it fearlessly


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 11, 2013)

and befriend Cacti


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 11, 2013)

But something was

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2013)

askew, estranged, foreign


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 11, 2013)

a notification sounded


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2013)

and all hell


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 11, 2013)

broke loss, then


----------



## Psykic (Sep 12, 2013)

And burnt NANDS

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 12, 2013)

Then it made


----------



## bdubs4200 (Sep 12, 2013)

A Lego tree

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 12, 2013)

With big bouncy


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2013)

like a pro


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 12, 2013)

Go round round


----------



## ak070 (Sep 12, 2013)

& stops abruptly...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 12, 2013)

But then suddenly

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 12, 2013)

It starts again...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 12, 2013)

Like a bootloop

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 12, 2013)

That you can

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 12, 2013)

Never stop but

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## napyaninja (Sep 12, 2013)

It suddenly stops

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2013)

napyaninja said:


> It suddenly stops

Click to collapse



and it pops


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 12, 2013)

When you hop

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 12, 2013)

On your lap


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 12, 2013)

And hang your

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 12, 2013)

Clothes on a...


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hanger and come


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 12, 2013)

For all to

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 12, 2013)

Create some nonsense 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 12, 2013)

Creating a book

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 13, 2013)

Due to carelessness 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Now the things


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 13, 2013)

Are very good


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 13, 2013)

But too good

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## delfdabat (Sep 13, 2013)

but unluckily, there...


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 13, 2013)

Are some things 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Which can't be

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

Really shown to

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 13, 2013)

I dint get


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

story chain broken


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

Thread reboot needed

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

in this case...


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 13, 2013)

lets start a


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2013)

three word* story*


----------



## vuo (Sep 13, 2013)

all about how


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ninja pandas jump 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

on top of

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ak070 (Sep 14, 2013)

The roofs of...


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 14, 2013)

Buses in Uganda

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 14, 2013)

To go to 

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Apple istore for

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jamstar.5 (Sep 14, 2013)

Throwing their iPhone


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 14, 2013)

As it deserves

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2013)

,into potato salad


----------



## Xmoose (Sep 14, 2013)

A big bazooka


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Was found on


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 |•••••


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 14, 2013)

The trunk of

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ALimeNinja (Sep 14, 2013)

A Gold Bugatti


----------



## Psykic (Sep 14, 2013)

ALimeNinja said:


> A Gold Bugatti

Click to collapse



Which was mine

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 14, 2013)

But was stolen

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

By a chimpanzee

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 14, 2013)

With one eye

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

That felt some

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2013)

some monkeys are


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Boss as Travis 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 14, 2013)

But he's (a) cow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 14, 2013)

That likes to

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00173 (Sep 14, 2013)

drink too much

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2013)

RocketSauce83 said:


> drink too much

Click to collapse



indubitably dear sir


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2013)

analysis paralysis abounds


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

And then there

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 15, 2013)

Were ugly hours 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 15, 2013)

But also there

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

are times that

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 15, 2013)

Make you look

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Like miley cyrus

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hisname (Sep 15, 2013)

and her family 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2013)

plays Family Feud


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

With rest of

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 15, 2013)

The acrobatic cats

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 15, 2013)

, that can jump 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 15, 2013)

Between space-time continuums

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Klejdi90 (Sep 15, 2013)

While doing the...


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Waltz and tango

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2013)

antimatter propulsion systems


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 15, 2013)

with icecream powered


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum warp drive

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Which mounts nothing

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## N3tro (Sep 15, 2013)

Phone get stuck


----------



## ALimeNinja (Sep 15, 2013)

In the toilet


----------



## XDA_h3n (Sep 15, 2013)

Dried with rice


----------



## rikn00 (Sep 15, 2013)

which made me


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 15, 2013)

Pause to think


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 15, 2013)

"Why would the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Droid life begin

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 15, 2013)

without a battery?


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Nobody can solve

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ig Rib (Sep 16, 2013)

Schrödinger's Cat Thread.

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 16, 2013)

I knew Schroedinger 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

was a cow

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ere1nion (Sep 16, 2013)

That ate man

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2013)

and narfled Schwarzenegger


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

^^(I) Love this cow

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2013)

hoping you're female


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 16, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> hoping you're female

Click to collapse



What the frick

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 16, 2013)

dafuq did i......?

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 16, 2013)

Just wet my

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2013)

lips on whiskey,


----------



## drumcodex (Sep 16, 2013)

Why this thread

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 16, 2013)

Went this direction

Sent from a slightly modded Galaxy S3.


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 16, 2013)

no the right

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        1.Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867
2. Love doesn't need a reason


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 16, 2013)

Might be wrong

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> hoping you're female

Click to collapse











thirdzcee said:


> Might be wrong
> 
> Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, it is

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 16, 2013)

don't force me


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> don't force me

Click to collapse



to commit suicide


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2013)

good for you !!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

(This) thread scares me

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 17, 2013)

You my brother!

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

"What you say?"

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 17, 2013)

YOUR MY BROTHER!

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

"All your base..."

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like bananas!

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^^Typo in sig!

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 17, 2013)

$h!+, thanks bro!

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

^^Made me lol

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who is gakupo?

Sent from my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

He's a Vocaloid
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Kamui_Gakupo

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 17, 2013)

Posted too late

Sent from a slightly modded Galaxy S3.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 17, 2013)

So he spewed 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Can be fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 17, 2013)

All the time 

xda rocks


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 17, 2013)

When the moon 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## akashpillai (Sep 17, 2013)

FEEL THE MUSIC

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 17, 2013)

Destroying your ears

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zukri90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my phone


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 17, 2013)

Sideways up my 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 17, 2013)

Car battery cables

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## scottspa74 (Sep 17, 2013)

Feel so right 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 17, 2013)

Hold on tight

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Get it right...


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 17, 2013)

But not tonight

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 17, 2013)

As we gotta

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Get some sleep


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 17, 2013)

With some dream

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scappz (Sep 17, 2013)

to get ready


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 17, 2013)

to flash hella


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

Crazy ROMs and

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## David-B-737 (Sep 17, 2013)

then wait for


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 17, 2013)

phones to brick

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jayedamina (Sep 17, 2013)

thirdzcee said:


> phones to brick
> 
> Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One by one

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## galaxys (Sep 18, 2013)

not on XDA


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 18, 2013)

But, meanwhile in

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

The realm of

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2013)

dairy cream blintzes


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 18, 2013)

because ice cream


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 18, 2013)

Lost to gingerbread

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 18, 2013)

and  jelly  bean 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kDmG (Sep 18, 2013)

MemoryController said:


> and  jelly  bean

Click to collapse



grew some tentacles


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Which was scary

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 18, 2013)

To the women (if you know what i mean.... "Asians"....trolololol)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scappz (Sep 18, 2013)

in the dark


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 18, 2013)

Start the fight

xda rocks


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

Ain't no rules

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 18, 2013)

And climax comes 

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

And that's dangerous

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2013)

Johnny dangerous says:


----------



## hisname (Sep 18, 2013)

hisname is the best 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 18, 2013)

Hisname was invalidated

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

, RAM is broken

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Into three pieces

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

that shatter into


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 18, 2013)

The cpu fans

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Which grows big

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 19, 2013)

Like a banana 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2013)

sang Carlos Santana


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 19, 2013)

Who was possessed

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 19, 2013)

By johnny deep

xda rocks


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

Why not deeper? 

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2013)

your a creeper


----------



## Nazmus (Sep 19, 2013)

*Failed the test*

and got fired.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

And so tired

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## GuestK00173 (Sep 19, 2013)

Delete


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

Useful, helpful posts

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 19, 2013)

deleted many files


----------



## skerdzius (Sep 19, 2013)

for no reason


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 19, 2013)

skerdzius said:


> for no reason

Click to collapse



Thats the reason

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 20, 2013)

phones got bricked

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 20, 2013)

because s mode


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 20, 2013)

Doesn't work anymore

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2013)

The Raven Nevermore


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 20, 2013)

blood and gore

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 20, 2013)

Makes you sore  (thread should be three word rhyme.. Lol)

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 20, 2013)

dont want more


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2013)

what's the score ?


----------



## EnergySnail (Sep 20, 2013)

We don't know 

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 20, 2013)

How to install

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2013)

service pack three


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 20, 2013)

From a pendrive

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 20, 2013)

with radioactive chip


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2013)

imagination run amok


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

I want steak

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## kangerX (Sep 20, 2013)

Which is nicely

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 20, 2013)

cooked to perfection


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 20, 2013)

With some nice

Sent from my shining katana


----------



## naathaanb96 (Sep 21, 2013)

Android mobile phones

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 21, 2013)

with lemon pepper

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marcustdu (Sep 21, 2013)

And had sex

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 21, 2013)

I love reading 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

Therefore you should

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 21, 2013)

Come to shore 

xda rocks


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 21, 2013)

And get naked

Sent from my SCH-R960 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2013)

Bacon flavored thong


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Kit kat kong.

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> Bacon flavored thong

Click to collapse



Oh my god 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

Mother of thongs

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

Father of pizza

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 21, 2013)

Daughter of ham

Sent from my SCH-R960 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

Son of bacon

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2013)

cousin to Kielbasa


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

Sister of t-bone

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

too many relatives


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

cousins who are


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

Crazy enough to

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

wake up next


----------



## ijaz90 (Sep 21, 2013)

This thread sucks. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

go kill yourself


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

Quickly before we

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

find your house


----------



## MarkOden (Sep 21, 2013)

What's that? Oh!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

you are next


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 21, 2013)

To be one

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 21, 2013)

Messed up snake


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 21, 2013)

By the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

what's that smell?


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 22, 2013)

Dan Rathers' socks

Sent from my - using -


----------



## galaxys (Sep 22, 2013)

Or Washington DC


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 22, 2013)

That's close enough

Sent from my - using -


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 22, 2013)

Could be iOS7

Sent from a slightly modded Galaxy S3.


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh its ios7

xda rocks


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 22, 2013)

If so, then

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2013)

call Big Ben


----------



## aaki98 (Sep 22, 2013)

It's derby day


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 22, 2013)

Bring out the

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 22, 2013)

Biggest cow so

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

we can be

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 22, 2013)

The ultimate army

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 22, 2013)

So we can

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

rule the world


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 22, 2013)

With waffles and

Sent from a slightly modded Galaxy S3.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2013)

hot fried chicken


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 22, 2013)

Finger lickin good

xda rocks


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

mother flipping good


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 22, 2013)

In the mood

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 22, 2013)

To eat anything

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

in the bowel

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 23, 2013)

At the place

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

Of the Mexican 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 23, 2013)

Restaurant across the

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 23, 2013)

Road from the

Sent from a slightly modded Galaxy S3.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

rotten apple store


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 23, 2013)

Where they let

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 23, 2013)

The dogs out

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Sep 23, 2013)

Straight to the

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2013)

edge of Hades


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh No! What


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

Am i saying?!

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

WUB WUB WUB 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## irot3k (Sep 23, 2013)

Gta made him

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

And he made

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2013)

more obnoxious gibberish


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

simple as always :good:


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> simple as always :good:

Click to collapse



for the simple-minded


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

and now, this


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 23, 2013)

By the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Daniel bryan rules

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 23, 2013)

No! No! No!

Sent from WOPR


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 24, 2013)

I need more

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shallmann (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay.  Wait, what?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2013)

what Wait, Okay?


----------



## rox656564 (Sep 24, 2013)

Continue the story


----------



## zepoy (Sep 24, 2013)

To next chapter 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 24, 2013)

Of next book

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 24, 2013)

The legend of

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 24, 2013)

Three gibberish stories

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 24, 2013)

which all had


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2013)

mad cow testimonials


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

^^Mad Cow Disease

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^ in your family


----------



## f-r (Sep 24, 2013)

All your base


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 24, 2013)

Are belong to

Sent from WOPR


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 24, 2013)

the final warriors


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 24, 2013)

Who wanted to


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 24, 2013)

goad a panda

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

and feed a

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 25, 2013)

No so good

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

back to story

(dude stop making nonsense posts with a wrong grammar in it, you're destroying the entire story)

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2013)

what freak'n story ?


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 25, 2013)

The cow story?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## f-r (Sep 25, 2013)

That's the one


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

we should continue


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

saying cow stuff

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 25, 2013)

And maybe some

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 25, 2013)

three word story

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

which should be


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 25, 2013)

Making sense now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

because Cows pwn

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 25, 2013)

all things in


----------



## David9519 (Sep 25, 2013)

The hole universe 

Send from my Nexus 4 with**crDroid AOSP** ROM using xda-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

^^Learn to spell

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> ^^Learn to spell
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



,said the noble

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## David9519 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lol sorry, I mean "the whole universe" 

Send from my Nexus 4 with**crDroid AOSP** ROM using xda-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

David9519 said:


> Lol sorry, I mean "the whole universe"
> 
> Send from my Nexus 4 with**crDroid AOSP** ROM using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



rollback previous valid
(ONLY use three words)


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 25, 2013)

as we gotta


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2013)

with all your


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 26, 2013)

Base are belong

ROGERS • T0LTE-CAN • HellyBean


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 26, 2013)

To cows. Now


----------



## 404-Not Found (Sep 26, 2013)

paulsonmcreilly said:


> To cows. Now

Click to collapse



They all went 

Want a cool place to join? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458892
Join the Alliance, Join for coolness


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

To a zoo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## f-r (Sep 26, 2013)

For a quick


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 26, 2013)

bath with cows

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

In a pond

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jshealton (Sep 26, 2013)

Last Saturday night

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

YOU ARE ALSO ^^

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 26, 2013)

Bathing a cow

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

Watch that movie

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 26, 2013)

And buy popcorn

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

From the wizard

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## s3bish (Sep 26, 2013)

performing real magic


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

Like Harry Potter

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Who was taught

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

How to make

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 26, 2013)

a very delicious

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

^^Wat u say????

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Story reboot initiated

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

Reboot story terminated

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

That was dumb

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2013)

kangerX said:


> That was dumb

Click to collapse



so don't succumb


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

Love the cow!!!

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats our vow

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

Why so love

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 26, 2013)

What is love

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## anxdadummy (Sep 26, 2013)

with no hate


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

Why not hate?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

I took now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anxdadummy (Sep 26, 2013)

the red pill


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 26, 2013)

Which makes me

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

To laugh / cry

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> To laugh / cry

Click to collapse



So say goodbye


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 27, 2013)

To everyone here

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 27, 2013)

Who has ideas

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

What's ur wish?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 27, 2013)

To be free

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 27, 2013)

from all taxes

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

and all fees


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 27, 2013)

But sadly, thats

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Go hug cows

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Vlasp (Sep 27, 2013)

In a hole

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 27, 2013)

> =thirdzcee;45966552]But sadly, thats
> 
> Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Kaito said:


> Go hug cows
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



Grammar error, rebooting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2013)

LIke a pro


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

with a carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

and a cow

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

Why this kolaveri?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

^^what d'ya mean?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## hisname (Sep 27, 2013)

he means something 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 27, 2013)

And say hello

Sent from my GT-i9500 using xda app-developers app
:: Thank me if I helped ::


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 27, 2013)

Said the cow

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 27, 2013)

Moo moo moo

Sent from my GT-i9500 using xda app-developers app
:: Thank me if I helped ::


----------



## Kaldsud (Sep 27, 2013)

said the carpenter


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 27, 2013)

like a boss

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2013)

it's their loss


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Smells like moss

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## grandesballo (Sep 27, 2013)

Long story short

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anxdadummy (Sep 27, 2013)

3 days ago


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

The fat man
(This thread is now looped )

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 27, 2013)

Went for a


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 28, 2013)

Big fat meal

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CyberScopes (Sep 28, 2013)

Which he threw

Sent from my SXP [R800i]


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Sep 28, 2013)

Again and again

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 28, 2013)

Because the cow


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 28, 2013)

Cows are dangerous 

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

And adorable too

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 28, 2013)

But not as


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

A chocolate pie

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

With cream frosting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Because the cow

Click to collapse







iraqy.boy said:


> Cows are dangerous
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Syntax error, rebooting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## totalnoob34 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just remember that 

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

You must use

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2013)

all that glitters


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

When feeding cows

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's To Change. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait, it's coming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 28, 2013)

No, it's not.


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

ak070 said:


> No, it's not.

Click to collapse



Sad but true.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

it ain't coming

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

And it sucks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

Yet we're going

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

Insane and bankrupt

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

With no horses

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

To sacrifice to

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 28, 2013)

The fat man

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xmoose (Sep 28, 2013)

While watching porn 

thank me if I helped you...Don't say it,hit the button...


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

lol xD hahahaha

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

then it came

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

to the inapporiate

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

comments started by

(hi kababayan!)

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 28, 2013)

evil leprechauns who


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 28, 2013)

steal the gold


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

there was a

(man who did not know what three is^^^^)

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 28, 2013)

A big giant

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Who have a


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

small and delicious

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> small and delicious
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Cake of poison

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

which ironically heals

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

The undead souls

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

through some cow's

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

Soul healing pills

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 28, 2013)

But the horses

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

Died in hellfire

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Died in hellfire

Click to collapse



in a Spitfire


----------



## AndreiN95 (Sep 28, 2013)

making a bonfire!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2013)

teaching to burn


----------



## KiSUAN (Sep 28, 2013)

satans knuckles in


----------



## f-r (Sep 28, 2013)

This dark deed


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 28, 2013)

Need to feed

xda rocks


----------



## GuestK00173 (Sep 28, 2013)

Delete


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 28, 2013)

A good read


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Starting to bleed

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## KiSUAN (Sep 28, 2013)

pastrami and bacon


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 28, 2013)

Six degrees of


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

six-hundred sixty six


----------



## anxdadummy (Sep 29, 2013)

thousand and one


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2013)

and your done


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

(I) stopped eating beef 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 29, 2013)

With that thief

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Sam I Am


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

your ugly sissy

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is really weird

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 29, 2013)

stop being stared (wut?? how could I continue with that??   )

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Didn't understand that

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 29, 2013)

Little Zed said:


> stop being stared (wut?? how could I continue with that??   )
> 
> War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.

Click to collapse






thehacka1 said:


> Didn't understand that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Story compromised, rebooting


Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 29, 2013)

A giant whale

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

was eaten by

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 29, 2013)

the three ogre

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

Using diet spoons

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

and fatty forks

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 29, 2013)

In eight dishes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

and eight plates

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## f-r (Sep 29, 2013)

With eight beers


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 29, 2013)

In eight glasses

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

with eight bears

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Who had big

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorandroid (Sep 29, 2013)

Reboot in recovery 

Sent from your phone


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 29, 2013)

Red curled hairs

xda rocks


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Reboot in recovery
> 
> Sent from your phone

Click to collapse



and got bricked

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## gorandroid (Sep 29, 2013)

Say my name


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

twice and shout

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

"I don't care!"

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

then vomit on

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Three fat dogs

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## anxdadummy (Sep 29, 2013)

running around a


----------



## b0neZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Red fire plug


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

sprouting amaterasu flames


----------



## iraqy.boy (Sep 29, 2013)

For the glory

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 29, 2013)

Of the sparta

xda rocks


----------



## Corcop (Sep 29, 2013)

on a rainy day


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 30, 2013)

and also a


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Big green cow

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Sep 30, 2013)

eaten by Xerxes


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 30, 2013)

Who I own

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 30, 2013)

For a living

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

And an undead

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Zombie that is

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 30, 2013)

eating many pajamas 

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 30, 2013)

At the supermarket

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 30, 2013)

Under the counters

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

Of knox warranty

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 30, 2013)

Count your chickens

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 30, 2013)

Before they hatch

Sent from my GT-i9500 using xda app-developers app
:: Thank me if I helped ::


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 30, 2013)

Into a dinosaur

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fLeks8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wich came from 

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

10p spammers' brain


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Not so clear

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 30, 2013)

From the coop

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Behind the tree

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 30, 2013)

He squatted down

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Up and down

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Sep 30, 2013)

Round and round

Sent from my Galaxy Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 30, 2013)

Side to side

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thehacka1 (Sep 30, 2013)

All day long

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 30, 2013)

With a headache 

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## LaputaCake (Sep 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> With a headache
> 
> Sent from My S4
> 
> Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain

Click to collapse



and a magical


----------



## Groot (Oct 1, 2013)

potato-eating cactus

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 1, 2013)

With my beats 

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Say my name

Click to collapse



Heisenberg, Heisenberg, Heisenberg !!!


----------



## hisname (Oct 1, 2013)

Hodor! Hodor! Hodor! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 1, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> Heisenberg, Heisenberg, Heisenberg !!!

Click to collapse



You are god damn right!

Sent from your phone


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 1, 2013)

hisname said:


> Hodor! Hodor! Hodor!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Order, order, order!!

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

In the court

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol, Apple Fanboy

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

Of her majesty

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Flamingice1668 (Oct 1, 2013)

All for Aiur!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Choose your weapon!

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lol, Apple Fanboy
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It's strange how my signature has an android phone on it then.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

A water gun

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Filled with acid

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## qfx007 (Oct 1, 2013)

was fired straight


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 1, 2013)

into the sun

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

Screen is imperative

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 1, 2013)

This isn't coherent

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yashvchauhan (Oct 1, 2013)

And very unhealthy

Sent from my GT-i9500 using xda app-developers app
:: Thank me if I helped ::


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 1, 2013)

For the cows

Sent from my H100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PlayForReal (Oct 1, 2013)

That boo straight

Sent from my MI 2


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

'En your hair

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 1, 2013)

so we can


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Create an android

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 1, 2013)

That has a


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

End with happyness

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 1, 2013)

Because it became


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Ab Cd Ef

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## iraqy.boy (Oct 1, 2013)

By the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got an

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome whip, yo.

I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Like Indiana Jones

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

Why im good

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

thehacka1 said:


> It's strange how my signature has an android phone on it then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

You are really ignorant, no?







1eyedmonster said:


> Why im good
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why I'm bad

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Yet i'm pro (no not really)

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 1, 2013)

Story corrupted, rebooting...


----------



## Zapato47 (Oct 1, 2013)

my phone because.


----------



## rickballs (Oct 1, 2013)

I pass gas

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 1, 2013)

Through my Note

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Pad which I

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 1, 2013)

Pheasant pluckers son

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Oct 2, 2013)

barn yard lovers


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Made by me

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 2, 2013)

For me and 

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2013)

Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Both gone fishing

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 2, 2013)

For Small fry

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Manjunath Selvaraj (Oct 2, 2013)

Get on fire

Sent from my ST21i using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Behinde the water

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Of a waterfall

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 2, 2013)

Lives a leprechaun

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

When sun rises

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 2, 2013)

and a bat


----------



## rickballs (Oct 2, 2013)

Farts on a 

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Blavk and white

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2013)

Checkered Taxi Cab


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Mods on inspection:thumbup:

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2013)

spicy edible foliage


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 3, 2013)

Eating killer snails

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2013)

an escargot monstrosity


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Sanjay's a spammer

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## iraqy.boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Bye the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2013)

Close this thread

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

It is worthless 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 3, 2013)

To a imbecile

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thehacka1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Who has big

Sent from my GT-I8190N using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 3, 2013)

batteries and small


----------



## pixel7474 (Oct 4, 2013)

*teenie*

A very small charger :crying:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

Not three words

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2013)

speech for birds


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 4, 2013)

Blowing up pigs

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2013)

while eating figs


----------



## sgirard1991 (Oct 4, 2013)

And snapping twigs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

Derive from trees


----------



## MemoryController (Oct 4, 2013)

1eyedmonster said:


> Derive from trees

Click to collapse



that bear pokeballs

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

Are bad drugs

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 4, 2013)

That bring to

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

The table a

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 4, 2013)

Madman's lunch with

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

With tripe entrails

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## mynote (Oct 4, 2013)

1eyedmonster said:


> With tripe entrails
> 
> Sent From My Life Support Machine!

Click to collapse



and some cookies


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 4, 2013)

with deadly poison


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

Ivy climbs walls

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2013)

you've got no


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

Time for this

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 5, 2013)

No one does

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 5, 2013)

Somebody know him

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Because he killed


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 5, 2013)

A mocking bird

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## bollstedt (Oct 5, 2013)

in the Whitehouse

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

with a white

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 5, 2013)

Goat with miniguns

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 5, 2013)

and another weapon


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 5, 2013)

That killed @kingnba6


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 5, 2013)

such a murderer


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 5, 2013)

But Peaceful Citizen


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2013)

not a marauder


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually a barber

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 5, 2013)

Trimmed my hair


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2013)

but didn't care


----------



## mwojt (Oct 5, 2013)

trimmed as well


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Tenth Post nonsense


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

Just as always

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 6, 2013)

That make sense

Sent from my C1604 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 6, 2013)

However it doesn't

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyway got haircut

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iBlueee (Oct 6, 2013)

that is stupid


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

Seriously randomized story

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

of your life

"Do you know that you can see your house from the space if you brought a picture of it?"


----------



## Psykic (Oct 6, 2013)

Which is sadly

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

funny and hilarious

"Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 6, 2013)

By the way

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 6, 2013)

Burger was delicious

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2013)

with blue cheese


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

and black sauce


----------



## bilal_liberty (Oct 7, 2013)

which turned white


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 7, 2013)

With weird smell

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 7, 2013)

Is a sense

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## limasenjau (Oct 7, 2013)

Of a noob


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 7, 2013)

With weird life

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 7, 2013)

Time of frustration

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 7, 2013)

1eyedmonster said:


> Time of frustration
> 
> Sent From My Life Support Machine!

Click to collapse



While playing tetris (dude I don't understand what r u saying)

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 7, 2013)

I smashed the


----------



## android_smiley (Oct 7, 2013)

Dead potato in

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

McDonald's French fries

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> McDonald's French fries
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



and some Pepsi

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> McDonald's French fries

Click to collapse



surprise! surprise! surprise!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 7, 2013)

Say surprise again

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Say surprise again

Click to collapse


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 8, 2013)

Not so fast

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 8, 2013)

Which aren't healthy

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 8, 2013)

But delicious THO

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats what she

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 8, 2013)

Said to me

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

In order to

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 8, 2013)

in out shake

Sent From My Life Support Machine!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2013)

1eyedmonster said:


> in out shake

Click to collapse



*L'Chaim to life !*


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

And after that

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## ak070 (Oct 8, 2013)

There was a...


----------



## 360porcento (Oct 8, 2013)

Open bag of

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2013)

odoriferous cat nip


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 8, 2013)

next to the

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 8, 2013)

Caravan door hinges 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

which suddenly bang


----------



## Code SyGma (Oct 8, 2013)

Into open space

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

with space cows

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 8, 2013)

And space pigs

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## darcstar (Oct 8, 2013)

Life after death


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

are you serious?!
[ next poster, continue from "And space pigs" ]


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 8, 2013)

And flying unicorns 
(Had to keep it going)


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 8, 2013)

Open the door

Sent from your phone


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 8, 2013)

To the dimension


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Oct 8, 2013)

of my kingdom.


----------



## rickballs (Oct 9, 2013)

Because I rule

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

The world and

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Oct 9, 2013)

Everything in it

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 9, 2013)

With my almighty

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

Super soaker rpg

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 9, 2013)

Games are not

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## vanHoi (Oct 9, 2013)

good is they


----------



## Alteria (Oct 9, 2013)

are a modern


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 9, 2013)

real like graphics.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 9, 2013)

But not game

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 9, 2013)

Instead real life

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 9, 2013)

But still game

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FiegmuNd (Oct 9, 2013)

i'm not buying...


----------



## showstopper1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Change the topic

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

This is boring

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone thinks differently

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 9, 2013)

but all the


----------



## Ariuss (Oct 9, 2013)

Cows think that

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wasabi7 (Oct 9, 2013)

green grass are


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 9, 2013)

Tickling inside their

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 10, 2013)

Stomach and mouth

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Full of saliva


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 10, 2013)

so get ready


----------



## windfrenzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Here come da


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 10, 2013)

Airplaaane! *airplane crashes*

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, nobody survived


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 10, 2013)

Except the captain

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 10, 2013)

Who was drunk

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 10, 2013)

The whole flight


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

Drinking bottle of

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 10, 2013)

Vodka and water

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

And thinking of

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Oct 10, 2013)

The final destination!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

While a co-pilot


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 10, 2013)

Slept over cabin

Sent from your phone


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 10, 2013)

And said hello

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

to the purple


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 10, 2013)

Also red and

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 10, 2013)

died whilst saying


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 10, 2013)

"Gimme moar beer!!!"


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 10, 2013)

he's given beer


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 10, 2013)

"finally beer!!!" he

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nicx59 (Oct 10, 2013)

Forgot how to count.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

thirdzcee said:


> "finally beer!!!" he
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



said as he




Message to other guy:

Play the game, or get skipped.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MysticMouse (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> said as he
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm alive!!!!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

And so is

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2013)

fearless booty bandit !!


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 10, 2013)

who knows how


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 11, 2013)

Can sing and

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dance at the


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 11, 2013)

Party hall with

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Megan Fox while


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 11, 2013)

John cena crashes

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 11, 2013)

Through the ice

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Then he died


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 11, 2013)

though he thought


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 11, 2013)

About the fox

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 11, 2013)

too hook her


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 11, 2013)

Going her to ...

_*Sent using my Zanpakutō{斬魄刀} using my Shinigami POWERS{死神}    *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Grab her hair


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 11, 2013)

but she didn't


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

mind, so he


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

eat the poop

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 11, 2013)

which he found


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Inside her jeans


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 11, 2013)

inside of the


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 11, 2013)

Mysterious Lunch box 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 11, 2013)

she won in

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 11, 2013)

A boot sale

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## vanHoi (Oct 11, 2013)

hosted by XDA


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 11, 2013)

with high expectations


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 11, 2013)

But never surpassed

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2013)

by superfluous rantings


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

the cow ranted

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 11, 2013)

About the underestimated

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

cows on earth,

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## olokos (Oct 12, 2013)

Therefore it begun... 

Wysyłane z mojego Xperia Play za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 12, 2013)

With great haste


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (Oct 12, 2013)

To a desicion


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 12, 2013)

To slaughter all

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Oct 12, 2013)

Trevor Phillip's women

Sent from 100 years in the future


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 12, 2013)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Trevor Phillip's women
> 
> Sent from 100 years in the future

Click to collapse



Then came Wolverine

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sangokas (Oct 12, 2013)

With bananas in...

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 12, 2013)

His packed lunch

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 12, 2013)

Wearing school uniform

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 12, 2013)

With the big

Sent from your phone


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 12, 2013)

Bowtie around his...

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Oct 12, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Bowtie around his...
> 
> _*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

Click to collapse



Swinging his claws

Sent from 100 years in the future


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Oct 12, 2013)

Giant titan stompers

Sent from 100 years in the future


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 12, 2013)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Giant titan stompers
> 
> Sent from 100 years in the future

Click to collapse



Without his shoe...

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 12, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Without his shoe...
> 
> _*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

Click to collapse



But with socks


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 12, 2013)

Shad0wPanda said:


> But with socks

Click to collapse



Which have holes ))))

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 12, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Which have holes ))))
> 
> _*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

Click to collapse



Because of hairy

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 12, 2013)

Professor X's Dog

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 12, 2013)

and his bald


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2013)

eagle's sharp vision


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 12, 2013)

Thorough his powerful ...

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

genetically modified skin


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 12, 2013)

Talking about mind...

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

and his laziness

Sent from my MotoGP xD


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 12, 2013)

Breath was awfully 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

Smelling like iPhone

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 12, 2013)

Are dying hurray 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

but unfortunately, every


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 12, 2013)

One feel asleep

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 12, 2013)

PLaying Dead space


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 12, 2013)

Then came Simba

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Oct 13, 2013)

Who ate nimba

Sent from 100 years in the future


----------



## ak070 (Oct 13, 2013)

And went to...


----------



## EmptyGODFATHER (Oct 13, 2013)

John Travolta's house


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 13, 2013)

which is very

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 13, 2013)

disgusting to everyone

Sent from my MotoGP xD


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 13, 2013)

There he pressed

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Denzel Washington's head


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

And crunch it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Like a peanut


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

There was blood

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 13, 2013)

In his gumboots

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ariuss (Oct 13, 2013)

Which made him

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

To commit suicide

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 13, 2013)

In cow manure

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 13, 2013)

And pigs pooped

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 13, 2013)

in the attempt


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 13, 2013)

To do something

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 13, 2013)

With cow milk

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EmptyGODFATHER (Oct 13, 2013)

that tasted like


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

a rotten food

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2013)

oh so gooooood .............................


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 14, 2013)

Better than KFC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 14, 2013)

And definitely McDonald's

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 14, 2013)

Said the wolverine

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 14, 2013)

While wiping buts

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 14, 2013)

And killing unicorns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 14, 2013)

with glitchy bullets


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 14, 2013)

Which he founds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

very, very bad

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 14, 2013)

In a hole

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## CubicNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

which is very 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kreatonn (Oct 14, 2013)

Deep in the

Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Deep in the

Click to collapse



heart of Texas


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Where M_T_M roams

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 14, 2013)

free of charge


----------



## LaputaCake (Oct 14, 2013)

And doesn't try 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nerven (Oct 14, 2013)

to help with


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2013)

child support payments


----------



## Deleted member 4605205 (Oct 15, 2013)

Which sucks immensely 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

Since it would

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Suicide before 2014


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 15, 2013)

Hard enough in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Oct 15, 2013)

-side your mom's 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2013)

unparalleled complete gibberish


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

Which would sprout

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

from a crazy

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

mutated insane stegosaurus


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 15, 2013)

Eats his greens

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

And slapping baddies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 15, 2013)

While eating at

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 15, 2013)

The nags head

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Oct 16, 2013)

while sucking a 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2013)

crawfish etouffee feast


----------



## lazy_prodigy (Oct 16, 2013)

then he went


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 16, 2013)

to Jurassic Park

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 16, 2013)

And fought dinosaurs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 16, 2013)

With a cucumber

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## Bilgets (Oct 16, 2013)

As his jaeger

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 16, 2013)

Malfunctioned during the

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swarm of Kaiju


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 16, 2013)

But with cows

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 16, 2013)

That is being

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2013)

thirdzcee said:


> But with *cows*

Click to collapse




iammtxd said:


> That *is* being

Click to collapse



plural equals *are*


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> plural equals *are*

Click to collapse



for correcting purposes


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2013)

John McClane said:


> for correcting purposes

Click to collapse



we train porpoises


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 16, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> we train porpoises

Click to collapse



Which for some


----------



## JG (Oct 16, 2013)

In the Jungle

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




K-JACKS said:


> In the Jungle

Click to collapse





The mighty jungle


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2013)

Ali Foreman rumble


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

About the unstoppable

[Size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2013)

Giant golden griddle


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 17, 2013)

*Something about spongebob*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 17, 2013)

Not wearing dresses

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 17, 2013)

just a hat


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

And a salad

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 17, 2013)

On its nipple

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2013)

there's a ripple


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> there's a ripple

Click to collapse



Travis...Vocaloid thread??? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Which is intended


----------



## k-kuchen (Oct 17, 2013)

behind his ear


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

so much dirt


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

That grows on

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 18, 2013)

A ants hill

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## Da Kine (Oct 18, 2013)

1eyedmonster said:


> A ants hill
> 
> Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!

Click to collapse



Bursts into flames... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ardinor (Oct 18, 2013)

one malaysian man

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

we're the best


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 18, 2013)

Friend forever but

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

We are penguins :silly:

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

and we like

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2013)

To eat sushi


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 18, 2013)

Under enemy lines

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Filled with squid

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## skye206 (Oct 18, 2013)

In peanut sauce

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 18, 2013)

that i got


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 18, 2013)

From under the


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

gold plated frypan


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 18, 2013)

Which looked like

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

dog shaped pigs


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Dog or pig? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2013)

wore a wig


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 18, 2013)

That was big

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Oct 18, 2013)

Watch the rig

xda rocks


----------



## lopman (Oct 18, 2013)

That is sick


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 19, 2013)

In the pit

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Of the alien


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 19, 2013)

From another mother

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 19, 2013)

To another father

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 19, 2013)

With teenage daughter 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Who had a


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

Dark-matter propelled ICBM

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 19, 2013)

And anti-matter shields

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 19, 2013)

The rain away

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 19, 2013)

With assassin's creed

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iyunusp (Oct 19, 2013)

In the bathroom

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh its hot

xda rocks


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 19, 2013)

So I took

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 19, 2013)

some bucks and....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2013)

purchased supersonic F15's


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 19, 2013)

And some candy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 19, 2013)

To rain down 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 19, 2013)

Between the twins

Sent from my EVOL


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 19, 2013)

towers in Malaysia

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f-r (Oct 19, 2013)

Which are very


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

very much...


towers


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 19, 2013)

Dominating tall, ugly

Sent from my EVOL


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 19, 2013)

Which are covered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 19, 2013)

In much dust


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 20, 2013)

Under glorious glitter

Sent from my EVOL


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 20, 2013)

Of fluffy red

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 20, 2013)

Green white blue

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2013)

more imbecilic gibberish


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

And quite stinky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Have to agree


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

With his stupidity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

and his noobness

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 20, 2013)

which doesn't stop


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

slap his wife

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

domestic violence sucks

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 20, 2013)

Therefore he sucked

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 20, 2013)

zubairamd said:


> Therefore he sucked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The juice from

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 20, 2013)

(an) already half-drained battery


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 20, 2013)

From incorrect undervolting

Sent from my EVOL


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 20, 2013)

My galaxy s2

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## iraqy.boy (Oct 20, 2013)

By the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 21, 2013)

Of the one

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## galaxys (Oct 21, 2013)

she wore tight


----------



## Bilgets (Oct 21, 2013)

Night suit, before

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Story corrupted, rebooting


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 21, 2013)

Stuck on bootloop

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to flash


----------



## dinjin (Oct 21, 2013)

restore from backup


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 21, 2013)

Called 01.01.2000 00:00

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sharary (Oct 21, 2013)

Stuck bootloop again


----------



## Bilgets (Oct 21, 2013)

Before Full wipe

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanwoudt (Oct 21, 2013)

su
reboot recovery


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 21, 2013)

then WIPE EVERYTHING

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

then sideload rom.zip


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 21, 2013)

and choose reboot

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait to boot

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 21, 2013)

and bricked phone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

then went QHSUSB_DLOAD


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 21, 2013)

so, i tossed


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

it to JTAG


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 21, 2013)

but QHSUSB_DLOAD reappears...

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Oct 21, 2013)

Then boots into

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 21, 2013)

iOS7 which surprisingly

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 21, 2013)

closed-source OS and....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

sudo reboot story


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 21, 2013)

don't break senselessly

[rollback to post #32719]


----------



## EdgarAllanPwnd (Oct 21, 2013)

Backup more often.


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 21, 2013)

Get apt at

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 21, 2013)

the darkside of

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 21, 2013)

Flea market extravaganzas

Sent from my EVOL


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> the darkside of

Click to collapse



the moon, where


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 22, 2013)

They ate cheese


----------



## Psykic (Oct 22, 2013)

With some cacti

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 22, 2013)

injected with Foxdie


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2013)

Death came quickly


----------



## Macabre215 (Oct 22, 2013)

without chilly willy


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2013)

said the sockpuppet


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

and died too


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 22, 2013)

Jin kazama arrived

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 22, 2013)

and killed Jinpachi


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 22, 2013)

But also he

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2013)

contracted herpes simplex


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 23, 2013)

Which inevitably, lead

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2013)

to a life


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Of a series


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 23, 2013)

Of unfortunate events

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 23, 2013)

Resulting in massive

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Bilgets (Oct 23, 2013)

3 word stories

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 23, 2013)

Which never ends

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 23, 2013)

With trigonometry applied

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 23, 2013)

to inverted threads


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 23, 2013)

But not bad

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Quite the opposite


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 23, 2013)

Why is it?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## CrazeXDA (Oct 23, 2013)

I am cool


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2013)

CrazeXDA said:


> I am cool

Click to collapse



so you think


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 23, 2013)

You're cooler than

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2013)

cows wearing dentures


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 23, 2013)

Having four legs

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

In Travis' avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Which is obviously


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 23, 2013)

a f***in' cow


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Well said indeed


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 23, 2013)

That it's wrong

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## CrazeXDA (Oct 24, 2013)

But its right!


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 24, 2013)

Because we're crazy

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 24, 2013)

and can't stop

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CrazeXDA (Oct 24, 2013)

being so dumb


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 24, 2013)

And duff and

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 24, 2013)

lots of other

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

upon a time


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> lots of other

Click to collapse



forum members agree


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Oct 24, 2013)

my galaxy exhibit

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Is really crap

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## _xxcrimexx_ (Oct 24, 2013)

Keep your Head up


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 24, 2013)

_xxcrimexx_ said:


> Keep your Head up

Click to collapse



That's four words!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 24, 2013)

Urs three words 

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2013)

to create a


----------



## DaddieDiesel (Oct 24, 2013)

Simply elegant post

From a Haunted EVOL


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 24, 2013)

in a chaotic


----------



## _xxcrimexx_ (Oct 24, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> That's four words!

Click to collapse



Was only test 

If someone read that


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> in a chaotic

Click to collapse



world where everyone


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Had Android powered


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 25, 2013)

Toilet seat with

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

A flushed cache


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 25, 2013)

With wiping paper

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 25, 2013)

Which now available

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 25, 2013)

At local stores

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 25, 2013)

just for free


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2013)

with XDA coupon


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 25, 2013)

Of 125 dollors

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

to buy doors 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 26, 2013)

To another dimension

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

But only went


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

half of way

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> half of way

Click to collapse



into limbo, where


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Udderly funny avatars


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2013)

rule the day ! :laugh:


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

"Well played, sir!"


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 26, 2013)

then this thread


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 26, 2013)

was closed because


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Someone went OT


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 26, 2013)

ans wasnt payed


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 26, 2013)

So we sentenced

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2013)

him to repentance


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 26, 2013)

For all eternity 

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2013)

wearing a mask


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Of shame that


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyone will get

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

At some point


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 26, 2013)

His blue stuff

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 26, 2013)

was thereafter removed


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2013)

and her naked


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

But she really


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 27, 2013)

Wanted to have

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

A big fat

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Jelly filled doughnut


----------



## HZNBRG (Oct 27, 2013)

Diarrhea soon followed


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Because the doughnut


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 27, 2013)

Is very hard

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Though it tasted

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2013)

like spiced rum


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

With worm juice

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

the winner is


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr Sanjay Kumar

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Then heisenberg showed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

and killed gorandroid

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> and killed gorandroid
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



But goran resurrected

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 27, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> But goran resurrected
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To name me 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 27, 2013)

As nothing then

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Heisenberg decided to

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 27, 2013)

Kill all three

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Hank, Gomie and Pinkman.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Results are in!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

No they aren't

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 27, 2013)

But what if

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2013)

the recount demonstrates


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

That the pizza


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Was on roof

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Of the derilict


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Below the stone

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2013)

your not alone


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 28, 2013)

in the bathroom


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in the

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Storeroom, searching your

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Server rack for


----------



## KonradIC13 (Oct 28, 2013)

discrediting materials containing


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Things pertaining to


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome To America


----------



## hisname (Oct 28, 2013)

welcome to earth 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anazhd (Oct 28, 2013)

and enjoy do

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Podastil (Oct 28, 2013)

Live long enough


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2013)

to find Spock


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 28, 2013)

And boldly go. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 28, 2013)

In his toilet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Where everyone has


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 29, 2013)

Legs and hands

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 29, 2013)

But no arms


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 29, 2013)

And heads too

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Men have two 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 29, 2013)

Ground nuts covered

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 29, 2013)

In thick gravy

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## ChineseTranslator (Oct 29, 2013)

There is a

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazeXDA (Oct 29, 2013)

Dog like you


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 29, 2013)

Scratching his testicles

Sent from an ADVANCE galaxy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

Which gave him


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 29, 2013)

Braveness and patience

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 29, 2013)

For the first

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 29, 2013)

time in history


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 29, 2013)

of the mankind

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2013)

respected the chemistry


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 29, 2013)

Of good wine 

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 29, 2013)

And blue meth

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

With my pumpkin 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Prideful of pumpkin 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 30, 2013)

And banana too

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Oct 30, 2013)

And some cheese.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Add hot chocolate


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't forget potatoes

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 30, 2013)

These foods are

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2013)

not constructing stories


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 30, 2013)

And makes this

Sent from my GT-I9070 CM10.2 powered by TEAM CANJICA


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 30, 2013)

a whole new


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 30, 2013)

world of warcraft


----------



## blady_obserwator (Oct 30, 2013)

Running is good


----------



## CrazeXDA (Oct 30, 2013)

Walking is bad


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

I rather sleep

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 30, 2013)

With my cat 

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 30, 2013)

Holding its legs

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 30, 2013)

Which is kinda

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2013)

perverted you freak !!!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally went to


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2013)

feline freaks anonymous


----------



## shadowxaero (Oct 30, 2013)

Where I met

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

A cow that


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

named as TravisBean

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2013)

That's Mister Bean


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> That's Mister Bean

Click to collapse



son of a


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Rowan Atkinson rocks


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

like a boss


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2013)

But was survent

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 31, 2013)

wait. Not really

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2013)

said Timothy Leary


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2013)

He said truth

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## NuTu93 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> He said truth
> 
> {^} (◣:◢) {^}

Click to collapse



but she not


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2013)

sequencing new plot.................


----------



## Sanjay (Nov 1, 2013)

With x-y axis

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's gonna be

Sent from my Optimus 4X HD


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 1, 2013)

A complete reboot


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 1, 2013)

With the bootlop 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## niko22225 (Nov 1, 2013)

After flashing jellybam 
(True story bro)

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

in the GNex (myth)?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Nov 2, 2013)

No, on froyo

{^} (◣:◢) {^}


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 2, 2013)

But on ios

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## K1n9p1n (Nov 2, 2013)

Apples finger you

Sent from another wavelength using an opposable extremity.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

for using pirated

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 2, 2013)

(Sorry my bad)

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## niko22225 (Nov 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> for using pirated
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Next launcher which







JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> Spongebob shaped vibrator
> 
> Only Justin Timberlake can judge me

Click to collapse



Not Suitable for XDA! 


Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eazii (Nov 2, 2013)

And find this

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

amazing thing called

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 2, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s4

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

GT-I9505 International LTE

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 2, 2013)

ugly looking plastic


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2013)

why so sarcastic ?


----------



## klvnhng (Nov 2, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> ugly looking plastic

Click to collapse



iphone 5 c


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 2, 2013)

You are correct


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 2, 2013)

Apple admits same 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Apple's faux pas


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

, cheap parts and.....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 3, 2013)

samsung f***in' sucks


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 3, 2013)

HTC f****in' rocks

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 3, 2013)

Only in dreams

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 3, 2013)

Which came from

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 3, 2013)

that samsung won


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

with damn Apple

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 3, 2013)

Which they threw

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

Brick of weed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2013)

through the window


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

of Windows 8.1

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Which was really


----------



## nyyankees1237 (Nov 3, 2013)

A ****ty upgrade


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 3, 2013)

compared to Mavericks

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 4, 2013)

Therefore, we all

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

f*** each other


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 4, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> f*** each other

Click to collapse



Stop using that word dammit


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

freedom of expression


(who knows what word is that at all? If it's f***, it doesn't automatically or specifically mean that it's 'that' bad word. It's the people with dirty minds would think of it as 'that' word. Such as you. You know, you just f***ed yourself up.)

By the way, it's FAILED.


----------



## hoholee12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Laugh out loud

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## alicepattinson (Nov 4, 2013)

when she saw


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

allicepattinson on xda


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 4, 2013)

to spy on

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 4, 2013)

All of us


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

the annoying NSA

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 4, 2013)

decides to refuse

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

to abduct her


----------



## niko22225 (Nov 5, 2013)

Because they all

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rickballs (Nov 5, 2013)

Smell like gummy

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## derders (Nov 5, 2013)

I was drunk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2013)

drunk was I


----------



## K1n9p1n (Nov 6, 2013)

and belligerently slurring . . .

Sent from me using a chingadera.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 6, 2013)

From your mind

Sent from my C1604 using Tapatalk


----------



## f-r (Nov 6, 2013)

Seem to never


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 6, 2013)

Find the path

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 6, 2013)

Of your home

Sent from my C1604 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

on Google Maps

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 6, 2013)

Without a phone

Sent from my C1604 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 6, 2013)

Could be worse


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

than b0neZ' avatar


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 7, 2013)

Zombies gotta eat


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

b0neZ' rotten brain


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2013)

feel no pain


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 7, 2013)

because of the

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## Eazii (Nov 7, 2013)

Trails and Tribulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 7, 2013)

Of the XDA


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 7, 2013)

And of flashing

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

the wrong ROM


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 7, 2013)

And wrong kernel 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2013)

Said Mister Sanders


----------



## thirdzcee (Nov 7, 2013)

But odin restored

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 7, 2013)

ROM and CWM


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Eazii (Nov 7, 2013)

Now all is

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 7, 2013)

Restored and backup


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2013)

no story here


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 7, 2013)

We should change

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 7, 2013)

Story corrupted. Reboot?


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 7, 2013)

No. One day,

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Nov 8, 2013)

Everybody will off

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 8, 2013)

-end someone because

Sent from a large mobile device


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

of their reason

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 8, 2013)

But who knows


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2013)

The Shadow knows


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 8, 2013)

what lies within


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2013)

the hearts of


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> the hearts of

Click to collapse



the human but....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

No if no


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 8, 2013)

One would end

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## mrasquinho (Nov 8, 2013)

I like Ike

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheNerd:] (Nov 8, 2013)

I fart meatballs.
...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrasquinho (Nov 8, 2013)

There is a... 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Weird avatar here


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 8, 2013)

We're done when

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

We post useless

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 8, 2013)

Craps on xda

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

As noobs do

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

as to gain

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krusic22 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi and bay

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

and "thanks" too

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 9, 2013)

You for your

Sent from my C1604 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2013)

contribution to cinematography


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 9, 2013)

And giving away

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

fake porn DVDs


----------



## -ST1L- (Nov 9, 2013)

This is fantastic


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> fake porn DVDs

Click to collapse



Read the OP

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 9, 2013)

But sadly no one uses dvd player these days(damn three word limit)

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DonDizzurp (Nov 9, 2013)

this game sucks


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 9, 2013)

Like your phone

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## zaryab360 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks this post

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 10, 2013)

sudo story reboot


----------



## adamlee011 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rehab for falling

Sent from my Sprint ViperOne this time. Most amazing ROM ever developed. PERIOD!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

into the evilness

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2013)

that Dr. Evil


----------



## zubairamd (Nov 10, 2013)

Eats pig poop

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 10, 2013)

Because he was

Sent from my Xperia E dual using Tapatalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 10, 2013)

Trying to decypher (all of this)

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 10, 2013)

His own mind

Sent from my Xperia E dual using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Was not ok

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 10, 2013)

Then he thought

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Of watching cricket

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

in peaceful India

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Where sachin is

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2013)

an overestimated player


----------



## jayc137 (Nov 10, 2013)

Playing penultimate test

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

On your self. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 10, 2013)

And Barney Stinson

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## rudolf895 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And Barney Stinson
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Went to the 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 10, 2013)

Atp world tour

Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2013)

To get down 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

by defeating others 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2013)

a downward spiral.....................


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 11, 2013)

Into the abyss 

Sent from a large mobile device


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 11, 2013)

of the abuse

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2013)

which is useless


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 12, 2013)

for most people

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jegata (Nov 12, 2013)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



can not drink


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 12, 2013)

the fruit juice

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 12, 2013)

He got from

sent from LG-P880 powered by Google Wifi Passport - only available in Jakarta


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Nov 13, 2013)

from batman suparman


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 13, 2013)

who share Robin

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

and got screwed

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

and reported too


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2013)

The grammar nazi's 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2013)

no story here


----------



## Eazii (Nov 13, 2013)

Help I'm Trapped!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am despressed

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

And Im sad

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And Im sad
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

Poison in alcohol

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## TheRay (Nov 13, 2013)

drains your battery 

Sent from my silky smooth Samsung GALAXY S3


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

due to wakelocks


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

and improper setup

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2013)

three word gibberish


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 14, 2013)

Reboot. I like

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunny days and

Sent from a large mobile device


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Nov 14, 2013)

My Galaxy Note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

cheap plastic build


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 14, 2013)

Which grants me

Sent from my Six Paths of Pain


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Which grants me

Click to collapse



instantaneous bragging rights


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Close your eyes


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

hide and clap


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 14, 2013)

feel the bootloop

sent from LG-P880 powered by Google Wifi Passport - only available in Jakarta


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2013)

like a pro

















  (more pointless ramblings)


----------



## h104 (Nov 14, 2013)

build a ship


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

for the apocalypse


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

where zombies growing

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

to eat us


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

like a boss

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2013)

professionals are better


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 15, 2013)

In cooking meth

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 15, 2013)

By chef  me 

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 15, 2013)

the best known


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 16, 2013)

chef in Mississippi

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iraqy.boy (Nov 16, 2013)

By the way

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## the_nutria (Nov 16, 2013)

the chef died.


----------



## redndian (Nov 16, 2013)

But was resurrected

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ohh_Trenton (Nov 16, 2013)

Walter White Junior


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 16, 2013)

was not happy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 16, 2013)

with the news

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 17, 2013)

Because he raps

Sent from a large mobile device


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Nov 17, 2013)

In his car. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE


----------



## kelticdave (Nov 17, 2013)

Phone wont boot


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 17, 2013)

So pull the

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## LouRock (Nov 17, 2013)

Trash can out

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheRay (Nov 17, 2013)

In the wild

Sent from my silky smooth Samsung GALAXY S3


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 17, 2013)

and find a


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 17, 2013)

rubystallion said:


> and find a

Click to collapse



deer with its

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awesoham (Nov 17, 2013)

Head charging from

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## arhamiq (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> Head charging from
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A dogs stomach

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 17, 2013)

and passed out

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 17, 2013)

Among the wild

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## f-r (Nov 17, 2013)

Flowering cactus plants


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 17, 2013)

And smoking e-cigs

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Producing many vapors

Sent from my LG-D800 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanHoi (Nov 17, 2013)

that smelled very


----------



## Calanderia (Nov 18, 2013)

bleah.... and i


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 18, 2013)

Rummaged for my... 

Sent from my 3310


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Friend who made

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 18, 2013)

the famous marijuana

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MBQ_ (Nov 19, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> the famous marijuana
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Named Mary Jane



:3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2013)

destined for fame


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 19, 2013)

or f*cking shame

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djuran89 (Nov 19, 2013)

it doesn't matter


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 19, 2013)

When the smoke

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 19, 2013)

blows, I feel


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2013)

like a new


----------



## Eazii (Nov 19, 2013)

Person, ready for

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 19, 2013)

a awesome day

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## mrsergio81 (Nov 19, 2013)

even if the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2013)

sun don't shine.


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 19, 2013)

For three months

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 19, 2013)

Because the world

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## vanHoi (Nov 19, 2013)

was infected by


----------



## zaryab360 (Nov 19, 2013)

By the germs 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## OpenSourcer (Nov 19, 2013)

Of the atheists..


----------



## antisoma (Nov 19, 2013)

and the theists


----------



## jmindset (Nov 19, 2013)

Not so creationist 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 19, 2013)

for you and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> for you and

Click to collapse



your inability to


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 20, 2013)

s-off your device


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

because non-HTC devices

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 20, 2013)

don't have to


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

S-OFF and blahblahblah. (New sentence).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2013)

new thread please......................


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Travis the cow

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

is female and 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't insult him

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cuz its rule

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

yea i know

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2013)

that you blow


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

it as long

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

as Travis' tongue


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

and he went

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

crazy and delusional


----------



## archchanczellor (Nov 21, 2013)

then he took


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

his own feces


----------



## archchanczellor (Nov 21, 2013)

and threw them


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 21, 2013)

into a reflection

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

of an awesomeness

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 21, 2013)

Dont insult travis

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

stop the damn

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

travis' insult combo


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

Travis is boss 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

of the cows


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2013)

like a_ pro_


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 22, 2013)

On the street! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 22, 2013)

Im sorry suits

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## galaxys (Nov 23, 2013)

because you performed


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 23, 2013)

well like pro

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 23, 2013)

didn't you know

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

they're back in


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 24, 2013)

this forum as

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## redndian (Nov 24, 2013)

Judge Chuck Norris

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 24, 2013)

Who has a

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 24, 2013)

very long mustache..

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 24, 2013)

And an epic

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

3rd arm which

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 24, 2013)

is very strong

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 24, 2013)

And weighs a

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mitsubishi Triton  , but......

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 24, 2013)

nobody knows he

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 24, 2013)

Is undercover with

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

My loved mother

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redndian (Nov 25, 2013)

And loved father

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 25, 2013)

none of them

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 25, 2013)

but who then

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

screw him up?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 25, 2013)

Took his money

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

and save it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 25, 2013)

at Swiss Bank

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2013)

bought a tank,


----------



## XxGioxX (Nov 25, 2013)

To crush the

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2013)

imperialistic heathen infidels


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 25, 2013)

And some ****s

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> imperialistic heathen infidels

Click to collapse



threatening world peace


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 26, 2013)

by dominating the

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## davidsa (Nov 26, 2013)

big orange cat


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 26, 2013)

which is fat

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## davidsa (Nov 26, 2013)

and very very ...


----------



## bilal_liberty (Nov 26, 2013)

smelly because she


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 26, 2013)

Didn't washed feet

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## XxGioxX (Nov 26, 2013)

So she jumped

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 26, 2013)

Into horse poop

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2013)

XxGioxX said:


> So she jumped

Click to collapse



into another dimension


----------



## XxGioxX (Nov 26, 2013)

Where giant beans

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 26, 2013)

Beat the moderators! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 26, 2013)

In pink pants

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 26, 2013)

at a dance

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 26, 2013)

of MLP Songs

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 26, 2013)

in the shops

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshm.1219 (Nov 26, 2013)

Contemplating philosophical abnormalities

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2013)

joshm.1219 said:


> Contemplating philosophical abnormalities

Click to collapse



calculating diabolical technicalities


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 27, 2013)

about binomial theorem

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2013)

creates big bang


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 27, 2013)

My name is 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim Shady, and

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 27, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Slim Shady, and
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



I'm an Arabian

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I'm an Arabian

Click to collapse



 L'chaim to life !


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 28, 2013)

That said, we

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

Closing other threads

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2013)

no story here


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Or there, no 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, people

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, people
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Combo ruiner detected 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

I hate everything

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Combos are lame

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

You are human

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lame is cool 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2013)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, *only post **3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> *The fat man....*

Click to collapse




had trouble breathing


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

And he died 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhamiq (Nov 28, 2013)

While he was

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

arhamiq said:


> While he was
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Running out room

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 28, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Running out room
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He tragically stumbled

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 28, 2013)

over this sentence...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 29, 2013)

And fell headlong

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 29, 2013)

and keeps crying

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrX91 (Nov 29, 2013)

while the neighbour


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2013)

reluctantly cuts grass


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 29, 2013)

and eats it


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 29, 2013)

with mayo and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Olive Oil, which

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 29, 2013)

Transformed to A_U

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## redndian (Nov 30, 2013)

Made without Tomatoes

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

But with potatoes 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## joshm.1219 (Nov 30, 2013)

in a tornado

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 30, 2013)

joshm.1219 said:


> in a tornado
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He was killed

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vessina (Nov 30, 2013)

By black andro..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 30, 2013)

Vessina said:


> By black andro..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In his town

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

at South Africa 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 30, 2013)

Mnill said:


> have a chance

Click to collapse



To kill someone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

with his private

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> with his private
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At the night

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jaysidhuk (Nov 30, 2013)

W. T. F

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 30, 2013)

You mean
Where's the food
Loooool hahahahh
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## joshm.1219 (Nov 30, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Where's the food

Click to collapse



in south africa?


----------



## Marko_s91 (Nov 30, 2013)

Should be in

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

the box secured

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 1, 2013)

By a fish

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Galactus (Dec 1, 2013)

With a wish

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 1, 2013)

To get some

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2013)

comprehensive plot going


----------



## gorandroid (Dec 1, 2013)

Through his head

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 1, 2013)

While he was


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 1, 2013)

Marko_s91 said:


> While he was

Click to collapse



eating a sandwish


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 1, 2013)

made of canaries

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## klvnhng (Dec 1, 2013)

and chipmunk fur

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 1, 2013)

With no sense

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Dec 1, 2013)

As to why

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE


----------



## scottspa74 (Dec 2, 2013)

It was skinned 

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

And hot red

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 2, 2013)

dress worn by


----------



## scottspa74 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lee Harvey Oswald 

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2013)

conspirator par excellence


----------



## joshm.1219 (Dec 2, 2013)

of in-excellent conspiracies


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 2, 2013)

joshm.1219 said:


> of in-excellent conspiracies

Click to collapse



At his house

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2013)

kidnapped by mafia


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 2, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> kidnapped by mafia

Click to collapse



At the midnight

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2013)

being "made" ceremony


----------



## sekinger (Dec 2, 2013)

It stoned me


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

and got f*cked

Sent from my cousin's creepy Chinese tablet.....


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

No not really

*Razor*!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

storyline destroyed again


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

New sentence please....

Sent from my cousin's creepy Chinese tablet.....


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



embarrassed by thread


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 3, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> embarrassed by thread

Click to collapse



So, the man...

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

Ran twenty miles

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 3, 2013)

And kept going...

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Galaxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Until he had

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 3, 2013)

To stop and...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

Do barrel rolls

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 3, 2013)

On a roof...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## reignzy (Dec 3, 2013)

With a gun

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 3, 2013)

having no bullet.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

In bullet Raja 

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

and suceeded. Then, 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Watched krish 3

*Razor*!


----------



## joshm.1219 (Dec 3, 2013)

while eating popsicles


----------



## kraken83 (Dec 3, 2013)

and then suddenly..


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 3, 2013)

He realises, he

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

lost his Mojo


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

What's that BTW 

*Razor*!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

goole it genius


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

Travis boss cow

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

ha ha ha 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> lost his Mojo

Click to collapse



The search began,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

for Travis cow

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

then came the...


----------



## dripforce (Dec 3, 2013)

GH0571990 said:


> then came the...

Click to collapse



Police Officer to ...


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ask what he

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Did with you

*Razor*!


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

dripforce said:


> Police Officer to ...

Click to collapse



arrest him for...


----------



## 690sid (Dec 3, 2013)

GH0571990 said:


> arrest him for...

Click to collapse



his wife's murder....

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

690sid said:


> his wife's murder....
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



by using a..


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 3, 2013)

GH0571990 said:


> by using a..

Click to collapse



Knife to kill.... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

His own wife

*Razor*!


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Knife to kill....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



(that) big fat cow..


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2013)

GH0571990 said:


> (that) big fat cow..

Click to collapse


deserved it anyway


----------



## redndian (Dec 3, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> deserved it anyway

Click to collapse



Said Judge Travis

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Good night all

*Razor*!


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 3, 2013)

redndian said:


> Said Judge Travis
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



While smoking his

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 3, 2013)

authentic peace pipe

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

To the song

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Of my people 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

And he then...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 4, 2013)

marry Megan Fox


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

That's not possible

*Razor*!


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Because he has...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 4, 2013)

S. T. D.


----------



## ex_mi (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my god!


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 4, 2013)

And because of 

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Him already being...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

a one toothed


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

54 year old

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Old beautiful woman

*Razor*!


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Who was never...

-Sent From My JellyFilled Optimus F3
-Axios!!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

romanced and deflowered


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

They died lonely 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

In a house 

*Razor*!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Full of cats 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 690sid (Dec 4, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Full of cats
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



made with chocolates.....

$id690


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 4, 2013)

And some cheese

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

On roasted bread

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

baked with toaster

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

food channel thread ?








GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to *continue the story!*
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## 690sid (Dec 4, 2013)

HerrT said:


> waiting for additional

Click to collapse



cheese on his pizza....

$id690


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

690sid said:


> cheese on his pizza....
> 
> $id690

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 4, 2013)

but then a 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CanYouSmell (Dec 4, 2013)

Made In Chine


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 4, 2013)

Eveything in world

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Is totally fake

*Razor*!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 4, 2013)

But so famous!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Is statue of

*Razor*!


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 4, 2013)

XDA Developers Forum

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 4, 2013)

Messed up story.

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

surrender to idiocy.............


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

Or be consumed

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

As a poison 

*Razor*!


----------



## jmindset (Dec 4, 2013)

Mayan doomsday prophecy 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2013)

this thread doomed


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Story corrupted. Reboot?

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 5, 2013)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



is suffering from

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2013)

XDA tunnel vision.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 5, 2013)

and not a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hangover from last

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Scary horror night

*Razor*!


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Which involved drinking

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## 690sid (Dec 5, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Which involved drinking
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



wine with oreos....

$id690


----------



## 690sid (Dec 5, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> That were spoiled
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



with lime juice..... 

$id690


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 5, 2013)

Baked in Absinthe

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## 690sid (Dec 6, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Baked in Absinthe
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



in a solarheater

$id690


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 6, 2013)

690sid said:
			
		

> in a solarheater
> 
> $id690

Click to collapse



Solar heater cheater!

Senior Moderator


----------



## XxGioxX (Dec 7, 2013)

Said Santa Claus

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 7, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## adamlee011 (Dec 7, 2013)

Merry xmas, yawlz! 

Sent from my HTC ONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added 7th December 2013 at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was 6th December 2013 at 11:38 PM ----------

Talked smack, word? 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## 690sid (Dec 7, 2013)

you're a bad-boy!!.....

$id690


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing things wrong

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 7, 2013)

What's going on

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

You guess it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 690sid (Dec 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> You guess it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



with spidey sense.....

$id690


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 7, 2013)

And x-ray vision

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 8, 2013)

then found something

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaYoung28 (Dec 8, 2013)

Something like new

Sent from my EG680 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 690sid (Dec 8, 2013)

GaYoung28 said:


> Something like new
> 
> Sent from my EG680 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



and took it.....

$id690


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 8, 2013)

690sid said:


> and took it.....
> 
> $id690

Click to collapse



But you realize 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GaYoung28 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is very..

Sent from my EG680 using xda app-developers app


----------



## showstopper1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a g-flex


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 8, 2013)

taken from a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alexey_Kor (Dec 8, 2013)

blue blue sky


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 8, 2013)

Is up me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## holy 1ne (Dec 8, 2013)

and its beautiful


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 8, 2013)

holy 1ne said:


> and its beautiful

Click to collapse



And nice day

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 8, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> And nice day
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But suddenly ODiN

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2013)

Rained from above 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 690sid (Dec 8, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Rained from above
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



the dirty sky....

$id690


----------



## WarBorg (Dec 8, 2013)

full of snow


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kuya Jobert said


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Dec 8, 2013)

Er mah gerd


Sent from my LG-D800 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

and "Continental Pakyu!"


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 10, 2013)

So, he took

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Dec 10, 2013)

lots of drugs


----------



## bobiak (Dec 10, 2013)

And get high.


----------



## 690sid (Dec 10, 2013)

bobiak said:


> And get high.

Click to collapse



by smoking unicorns ........

$id690


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 10, 2013)

And wishing you

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## 690sid (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And wishing you
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



smacked that b!tch!

$id690


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 10, 2013)

690sid said:


> smacked that b!tch!
> 
> $id690

Click to collapse



And dumped her

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## 690sid (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And dumped her
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



in her mother's.....

$id690


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bathroom while you

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## 690sid (Dec 10, 2013)

Marko_s91 said:


> Bathroom while you
> 
> Sent from my awesome SGS4

Click to collapse



shampooed your hair..... 

$id690


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 10, 2013)

And singing songs

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 10, 2013)

Buy then suddenly


----------



## 690sid (Dec 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Buy then suddenly

Click to collapse



her naked dad....

$id690


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ate a turkey


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2013)

makes no sense


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 11, 2013)

I know right

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I know right
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My phone boring

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I know right

Click to collapse



from wrong, and


----------



## 690sid (Dec 11, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> from wrong, and

Click to collapse



the thong, so.....

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 11, 2013)

Story ruined again

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 11, 2013)

by slender man


----------



## Sergey_Ace (Dec 11, 2013)

the beauty girl


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> by slender man

Click to collapse



who was anorexic


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

And he liked

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And he liked

Click to collapse



to be entertained


----------



## 690sid (Dec 12, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> to be entertained

Click to collapse



By little kids.....


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 12, 2013)

That came from

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 12, 2013)

minor parts of

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> That came from

Click to collapse



a town called


----------



## exb0 (Dec 12, 2013)

The country called 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 12, 2013)

Syntax error, rebooting

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 12, 2013)

GamerMYJ said:


> The fat man...

Click to collapse



is working at

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 12, 2013)

the Mc_Donalds at


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 12, 2013)

The end of

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

The hairy whale 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## BlackFir3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Was gone to

Inviato dal mio Xperia P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> The end of

Click to collapse



the trail, where


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 13, 2013)

many things are

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dr3do (Dec 13, 2013)

not obvious as


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 13, 2013)

you expected. Moreover,

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> you expected. Moreover,
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



shibe
 came and


----------



## 690sid (Dec 13, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> shibe
> came and

Click to collapse



Wow
Very Doge!!

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 13, 2013)

so cute 

much


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Such confused story

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 13, 2013)

time with hayden18


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 13, 2013)

who married danishaznita


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Married with spouse


Sent via tapatalk


----------



## kareemlukitomo (Dec 13, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Married with spouse
> 
> 
> Sent via tapatalk

Click to collapse



And live a

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Very quiet life 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 13, 2013)

at somewhere hidden 

Sent from Sammy Y/Pocket Neo.....


----------



## redndian (Dec 13, 2013)

Inside XDA headquarters

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2013)

beneath the sea


----------



## 690sid (Dec 13, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> beneath the sea

Click to collapse



Near spongebob squarpants......

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2013)

undersea spatula champion


----------



## 690sid (Dec 13, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> undersea spatula champion

Click to collapse



Krusty krabs employee

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2013)

enjoy great benefits


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

no need salary

Sent from Sammy Y/Pocket Neo.....


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> no need salary
> 
> Sent from Sammy Y/Pocket Neo.....

Click to collapse



to buy a


----------



## zaryab360 (Dec 14, 2013)

New iPhone 5S

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2013)

zaryab360 said:


> New iPhone 5S

Click to collapse



A Galaxy wanna-be


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

by crappy Shamesung


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

and also some-SoCs

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 690sid (Dec 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> and also some-SoCs
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



amazingly great people....

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2013)

are hard to


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

smile like cows


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2013)

taking magnificent bows


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 15, 2013)

While they fall

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## redndian (Dec 15, 2013)

At the feet

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 15, 2013)

Of a big


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

dream come true


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 15, 2013)

ariefcoolz said:


> dream come true

Click to collapse



Of taking poo

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2013)

trifocals said:


> dream come true

Click to collapse



Hypothesized Sigmund Freud


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 15, 2013)

Who smelled of 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2013)

Thisismyringtone said:


> Who smelled of

Click to collapse



such insignificant ramblings


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 15, 2013)

That affected much

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> That affected much

Click to collapse



of the Western


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 15, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> of the Western

Click to collapse



To kill TravisBean

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 15, 2013)

At the saloon.

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> of the Western

Click to collapse



Hemisphere, where society


----------



## ROFLkopter (Dec 15, 2013)

Is all that

LG Google Nexus 4: RastaKat - franco.Kernel - Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 15, 2013)

full of "kindness"

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2013)

"a kinder gentler"


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 16, 2013)

More subtle kind 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Of thought process

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## pointbobxda (Dec 17, 2013)

much left undone


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

yet. They got

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 18, 2013)

a rise in

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> a rise in

Click to collapse



per-capita use of


----------



## redndian (Dec 18, 2013)

Brain of mr.bean

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

starring Rowan Atinkson

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 18, 2013)

With Matt Damon 

Written from the Pac


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thisismyringtone said:


> With Matt Damon
> 
> Written from the Pac

Click to collapse



guest star teddy


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 18, 2013)

plus Mark Wahlberg


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

and Edward Snowden 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

is a genius


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2013)

so they say


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

ho ho ho


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

and ho ho 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

ho ho ho


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

. They went to....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

ho ho hoville


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> . They went to....

Click to collapse



the thrift store


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 19, 2013)

where they bought


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

a old typewriter

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

previously owned by


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alaxender Graham Bell

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

who gave it


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

to the someone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

named Woody Allen


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 19, 2013)

who likes asian

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## m3oh (Dec 19, 2013)

and have glasses


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

and some goods

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

The end is 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> The end is
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That you're Arabic !!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

Learn some English 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

I learned Romanian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

I learned 3

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

Language when was 12

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Language when was 12
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



not  three words


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

damn true bro

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> who likes asian

Click to collapse



underage female concubines


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> not  three words

Click to collapse



Yes it is
Edit: 12 is number!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Reboot reboot reboot

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> underage female concubines

Click to collapse



inappropriate incestuous relationship


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

and got friendzoned

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 20, 2013)

Right after they 

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2013)

felt like they


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

were treating them


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2013)

like master criminals.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

I quickly grabbed


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2013)

the diamond pendant


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 20, 2013)

And stuck it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 20, 2013)

In the oatmeal

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 20, 2013)

That was very 

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2013)

hot and greasy.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

you better watch


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 21, 2013)

your dirty mouth


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

You dirty rat

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 21, 2013)

you dirty cat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

you killed my 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2013)

mother and then


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

My father so

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2013)

you should be

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 21, 2013)

stoned to death


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am batman 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 21, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> stoned to death

Click to collapse



In the valley

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 21, 2013)

of the shadow

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## redndian (Dec 21, 2013)

Of Darth Vader

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2013)

A great evil


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> A great evil

Click to collapse



came upon us


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

stop skipping me


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 21, 2013)

Or else you 

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## John McClane (Dec 21, 2013)

Feel the wrath

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## redndian (Dec 21, 2013)

Of THE JOKER

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2013)

the smoker, mid-night-toker


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 22, 2013)

Your name's Maurice

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 22, 2013)

And I speak

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Little Zed (Dec 22, 2013)

like a geek

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 22, 2013)

who has a 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jr9306 (Dec 22, 2013)

A sore buttcheek

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2013)

from writing code


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 22, 2013)

For a strange 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2013)

new app called


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 22, 2013)

"E-guide to killing"

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyzo97 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Anime*

Attack on Titan


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 22, 2013)

with some stuff

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 22, 2013)

That nobody else

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

Care about they

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> That nobody else

Click to collapse



_care*s*_ about, they


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 22, 2013)

Blown up the

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2013)

three word debauchery !!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Then christmas eve


----------



## blackangel104 (Dec 23, 2013)

So Walter White

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 23, 2013)

can do something

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2013)

blackangel104 said:


> So Walter White

Click to collapse



doubled the cook


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 23, 2013)

or tripled it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

yet ended quadruple


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 23, 2013)

While eating casserole 

Getting chased by Pac man


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 23, 2013)

Laced with the

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Dr. Orange (Dec 23, 2013)

Specific formula of

Swiggity swooty, rooty tooty, I'm a pirate, so hide your booty!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2013)

magic blue narcotic


----------



## hgoldner (Dec 24, 2013)

which numbed his



Beamed from the holodeck of my Nexus 7 FHD.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

sucess in science

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

then he died


----------



## sravan1802 (Dec 24, 2013)

Android Cyanogenmod Rocks!



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> then he died

Click to collapse



but Jesse escaped


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

and was alive

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

But bad health

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

came this Christmas


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

After one day

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sold my android T.T


Sent from my L625


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

Broke my android :crying:


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

That so sad

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

And took windowphone Y.Y


Sent from my L625


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

and Jolla Sailfish

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> After one day

Click to collapse



his fever subsided


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

because it's Christmas!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

You are happy

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

almost everyone dude 

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

( i) think you're Muslim???!!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

yes it is
(I do not want to discuss about religion further coz it s not allowed here in xda, my previous statement is just my thoughts) 

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> yes it is
> (I do not want to discuss about religion further coz it s not allowed here in xda, my previous statement is just my thoughts)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



(i) want your name

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check your PM....
(Rebooting)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> because it's Christmas!

Click to collapse



Grandma got trampled


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Marry Christmas Mates 


Sent from my L625


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Marry Christmas Mates

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583038



TravisBean said:


> Grandma got trampled

Click to collapse



by a reindeer


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bad Santa arrived 


Sent from my L625


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

To your home

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

For me no

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

like a boss


----------



## Dr. Orange (Dec 25, 2013)

With a box

Swiggity swooty, rooty tooty, I'm a pirate, so hide your booty!


----------



## galaxys (Dec 25, 2013)

Shooting the Moon


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

Full of rotten 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheese and milk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2013)

for the gourmet


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas special which

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love and affection


Sent from my L625


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Christmas special which

Click to collapse



Jay Leno hosted


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

You skipped me


Sent from my L625


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> You skipped me

Click to collapse



because your post














,
didn't complete sentence


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ohh i see


Sent from my L625


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

the light at


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

the aurora borealis


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

in the Europe

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> the aurora borealis

Click to collapse





a magnificent sight


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 25, 2013)

and not a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 26, 2013)

Android monster That

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

eats apples daily

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 26, 2013)

at price of


Sent from my L625


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> eats apples daily

Click to collapse



to maintain regularity


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2013)

ring my bell


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

or kiss my

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> or kiss my

Click to collapse



Gibson Les Paul


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Walker will continue


----------



## Xmoose (Dec 27, 2013)

in our hearts

thank you......
regards,
moose.


----------



## batezip (Dec 27, 2013)

is lot of


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

work and nobody


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

can beat him

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

in his SkylineGTR


----------



## Prototyp206 (Dec 27, 2013)

which was a


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2013)

deathtrap waiting to


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 27, 2013)

Burst into flames

Senior Moderator


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

and booooommmmmmmmmmmm. They

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 27, 2013)

Left this world.

Senior Moderator


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

They started again


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2013)

To find the

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

continum transfunctioner from


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

the car corpse

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

John McClane said:


> continum transfunctioner from

Click to collapse



Jesse and Chester


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2013)

Chester and Lester


----------



## BIZBilel (Dec 27, 2013)

one does not simply use only 3 words for a story


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 27, 2013)

BIZBilel said:


> one does not simply use only 3 words for a story

Click to collapse



You are crazy

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BIZBilel (Dec 27, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> You are crazy

Click to collapse



you are genius


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

yet you don't


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

Realize that the


----------



## magnetoll (Dec 28, 2013)

*next*



darkshadow246 said:


> Realize that the

Click to collapse



house just lost


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 28, 2013)

A major amount 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 28, 2013)

of tin cans

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

full of Jägermeister


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 28, 2013)

Which were expired

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 28, 2013)

And full of

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 28, 2013)

rotten food inside

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 28, 2013)

which can be

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 28, 2013)

A really bad

Getting chased by Pac man


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 28, 2013)

Medicine for a

sent from behind the screen


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 29, 2013)

Headache caused by 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

chronic orthostatic hypotension


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 29, 2013)

Or Diseased cucumber

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2013)

Deeeeeep Vein Thrombosis


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 29, 2013)

Said a pottyhead

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 29, 2013)

While he rolled 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Off from a 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

bed of roses


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

red in colour 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Into a big 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy in space

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 29, 2013)

Which was just 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Marko_s91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Spotted by the

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 29, 2013)

Heart of Gold 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 29, 2013)

of a working

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Buletman (Dec 29, 2013)

dock in the


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Dark night at

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Someone's brain who

sent from behind the screen


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

is a moron

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 30, 2013)

Along with chipmunks

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2013)

*I give up..............*Posts have no continuity and fall far short of any resemblance of creating a three word story.
This thread is hereby officially amended to constitute an abstract meaningless chit chat thread where word count and relevance to previous posts are strictly optional. Here, I'll start:

The true reflection of an expert swimmer is his ability to fart underwater and track the bubbles to the surface quickly enough to relish in their odoriferous eminations..............


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> *I give up..............*Posts have no continuity and fall far short of any resemblance of creating a three word story.
> This thread is hereby officially amended to constitute an abstract meaningless chit chat thread where word count and relevance to previous posts are strictly optional. Here, I'll start:
> 
> The true reflection of an expert swimmer is his ability to fart underwater and track the bubbles to the surface quickly enough to relish in their odoriferous eminations..............

Click to collapse



and with their

(If i'm wrong, skip me, hehehehehehe)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> *I give up..............*Posts have no continuity and fall far short of any resemblance of creating a three word story.
> This thread is hereby officially amended to constitute an abstract meaningless chit chat thread where word count and relevance to previous posts are strictly optional. Here, I'll start:
> 
> The true reflection of an expert swimmer is his ability to fart underwater and track the bubbles to the surface quickly enough to relish in their odoriferous eminations..............

Click to collapse



Three words only 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Three words only
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



In this theard

Sent from my kitkat based phone!!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

started by whom?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

A clueless soul

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

While he rolled xD

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

Off from a xD

sent from behind the screen


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

with Rick Roll


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> with Rick Roll

Click to collapse



And John McClane

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

including abdo jouma xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

With luqman Malaysia

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Its dead, Jim!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

I dont understand 
Loooooool.

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

However, there is

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Much luqman persons

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

at somewhere in

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

the Pacific Ocean


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

and other places.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

And there is 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

nothing left behind


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2013)

boogers are green


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

violets are blue :what:


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

roses are red :what:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

But not all.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

His mind changed, 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

With its color

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

of her eyes


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2013)

the horses tail
went to jail
couldn't get bail
Ina Godda-Davida, Baby!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

You wrote (12) words

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> You wrote (12) words

Click to collapse



A brilliant observation !!!!



TravisBean said:


> *I give up..............*
> Posts have no continuity and fall far short of any resemblance of creating a three word story.
> This thread has hereby officially morphed into an abstract meaningless chit chat thread where word count and relevance to previous posts are strictly optional.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Well played, TravisBean! 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> *I give up..............*Posts have no continuity and fall far short of any resemblance of creating a three word story.
> This thread is hereby officially amended to constitute an abstract meaningless chit chat thread where word count and relevance to previous posts are strictly optional. Here, I'll start:
> 
> The true reflection of an expert swimmer is his ability to fart underwater and track the bubbles to the surface quickly enough to relish in their odoriferous eminations..............

Click to collapse



You should've noticed this months ago 







b0neZ said:


> Well played, TravisBean!
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Said some random


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

And started dancing 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

toward the door


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 30, 2013)

@veeman started to



Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

look for answers


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

While practicing parkour xD

sent from behind the screen


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

at Boulevard of


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 31, 2013)

Shining Champs Élysées

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 31, 2013)

right next to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Krusty crab restaurant 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

at Binkini Bottom

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2013)

bottoms up buddy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 31, 2013)

New story -
There once was


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

a farmer who


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> a farmer who

Click to collapse



ate his pets


----------



## wormy987123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Before being burnt

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

by animal lovers

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## SafinWasi (Dec 31, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> by animal lovers

Click to collapse



Who took revenge...


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 31, 2013)

Because he felt... 

I am Paranoid


----------



## Sultan.Alkhuzaie (Dec 31, 2013)

keep on trying


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

And he was

sent from behind the screen


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> And he was

Click to collapse



a very very


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 31, 2013)

Well fed person 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

who ate all


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Krusty crap burgers xD

sent from behind the screen


----------



## wormy987123 (Jan 1, 2014)

That tasted so

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 1, 2014)

sour. He loves

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 1, 2014)

Krusty crap pizza x'D

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

Is the pizza

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

For you and

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Jan 1, 2014)

that causes allergy


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 1, 2014)

gelo01 said:


> that causes allergy

Click to collapse



to the body?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Buletman (Jan 1, 2014)

With whom shall

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2014)

the bell tolls


----------



## howard bamber (Jan 1, 2014)

Said quasimodo, then..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2014)

howard bamber said:


> Said quasimodo, then.....

Click to collapse



from the shadows


----------



## alexemme (Jan 1, 2014)

do it whatever


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> from the shadows

Click to collapse



emerged a mighty


----------



## brenzef (Jan 2, 2014)

Yellow alien snickerbar


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 2, 2014)

Sneaking on spongebob xD

sent from behind the screen


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 2, 2014)

and also Patrick

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

and other guy

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## brenzef (Jan 2, 2014)

Tried selling chocolade


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can support me by buying your stuff on Bol dot com through http://www.vegetarisme.nl/bol
Cost you nothing, gives me soms dinero's to keep the site running.
Thanks...


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 2, 2014)

and some vanila

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 2, 2014)

sprinkled with onions...


----------



## NoteboyTech (Jan 2, 2014)

With garlic bread

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

and Parmesan Cheese


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 2, 2014)

Along with some...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

16oz diet coke


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 2, 2014)

with some sugar


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 2, 2014)

daddies and chocolate

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

and arabic sweets
i want your own picture

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 2, 2014)

And krusty crappizza 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

With some jam.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

and other stuff

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2014)

found under the

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

what i can

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Jan 3, 2014)

Not do ever

Sent From My MIUI Powered life Support Machine!


----------



## zubairamd (Jan 3, 2014)

With my hips

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kobzarzheka (Jan 3, 2014)

born .. lived .. died ..


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

this is life

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2014)

by Dan Rhodes

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

and other people

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## kap19 (Jan 4, 2014)

who love them


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 4, 2014)

But not true

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yikes! Gloom and

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 4, 2014)

doom and unsatisfactory

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 4, 2014)

in the heart

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 4, 2014)

of the enemy...


----------



## brenzef (Jan 4, 2014)

Using lowsy iphones


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can support me by buying your stuff on Bol dot com through http://www.vegetarisme.nl/bol
Cost you nothing, gives me soms dinero's to keep the site running.
Thanks...


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 4, 2014)

with no Android

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## chuckiev79 (Jan 4, 2014)

So its value

Sent from my SGH-T699 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2014)

Is nothing and

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 5, 2014)

at the other

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Jan 5, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> at the other
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



side of the


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 5, 2014)

...universe is a...


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 5, 2014)

Very tough puzzle


----------



## gelo01 (Jan 5, 2014)

yet I solved


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

but not all

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

in this world


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 5, 2014)

there is a 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope in which

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Obi Won Kenobi

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 7, 2014)

and Luffy D.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 8, 2014)

Can always try

Powered by Miui V5


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 8, 2014)

my own rom

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

is very small


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 8, 2014)

to face me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 8, 2014)

and it isn't

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 8, 2014)

scared to brick


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

because I am


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 8, 2014)

djmachack who is

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 8, 2014)

a professional DJ 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

I play great


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 8, 2014)

Songs when im

Powered by Miui V5


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 8, 2014)

on that dubstep

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 9, 2014)

. Still I feel


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

the awesomeness and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't care


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 9, 2014)

about your opinion.


----------



## LaputaCake (Jan 9, 2014)

We should totally

Sent from my HTCSensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

make rooting mandatory

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 9, 2014)

but I do


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 10, 2014)

DJMacHack said:


> but I do

Click to collapse



think that we...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2014)

can't due to

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 10, 2014)

the n00bs always


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 10, 2014)

asking the same

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AwesomeDroider (Jan 10, 2014)

sad, lottery, happy

I love happy endings


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2014)

thingy about warranty

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 10, 2014)

but fail in


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

his last exam

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 10, 2014)

so he can´t


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 10, 2014)

know the true

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

from the wrong

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## tofikos (Jan 10, 2014)

side od the


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

@tofikos is big

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Jan 10, 2014)

because Britain was

Sent from my Xperia E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

a great country

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 11, 2014)

that brought us

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 11, 2014)

some of cookies

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

and tasty chocolate

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 11, 2014)

but that doesn't


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

mean to be

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2014)

And enlarged

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

the Big Ben 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Jan 11, 2014)

In London where

Sent from my Xperia E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2014)

The bridges fall 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 11, 2014)

up due to


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 11, 2014)

the gravity leak

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmindset (Jan 11, 2014)

No I dont

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 11, 2014)

coz it is

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## cyberidd (Jan 11, 2014)

Far too hoppy

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 11, 2014)

and because it

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## 7175 (Jan 11, 2014)

Riro Zizo said:


> and because it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



[,] his vaginoplasty is


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 11, 2014)

one of those

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 13, 2014)

three word story

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 13, 2014)

is that I


----------



## effist (Jan 13, 2014)

by which you


----------



## panpjp (Jan 13, 2014)

Said that it

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 13, 2014)

was a great

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

thing ever in

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4


> 1. Love doesn't need any reason.
> 2. Wanna speed up 2G, 3G (NOT 4G LTE)? Try this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876

Click to collapse


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Jan 13, 2014)

the history of android


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

is so old

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jan 13, 2014)

that my grandmother


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 13, 2014)

used to say

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

huggs said:


> that my grandmother

Click to collapse



can't remember it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Victor Ferreira (Jan 13, 2014)

but now, his


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 13, 2014)

Victor Ferreira said:


> but now, his

Click to collapse



Daewoo is stolen.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## iraqy.boy (Jan 13, 2014)

By the way

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

, he lodged a

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 13, 2014)

a giant ghost

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2014)

emerged from the


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 14, 2014)

grave at the

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> grave at the
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



New graveyard forum.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## TheArc (Jan 14, 2014)

> New graveyard forum

Click to collapse



And pulled out

Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.


----------



## thehacka1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Of his ass

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jagan2 (Jan 14, 2014)

thehacka1 said:


> Of his ass
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



cruel imaginary friend


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 14, 2014)

Always tells his

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> And pulled out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.

Click to collapse



Elder wand is


----------



## panpjp (Jan 14, 2014)

The troll face

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 14, 2014)

who was the

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

Most idiot person

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## huggs (Jan 14, 2014)

with man boobs


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 14, 2014)

that were ugly


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

also looked like

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 14, 2014)

very bad thing

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## panpjp (Jan 15, 2014)

Eat ice cream

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 15, 2014)

Or you will

Commotio!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 15, 2014)

be hospitalized at

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 15, 2014)

the bus station

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 15, 2014)

where i was

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hash Tag Swag


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 15, 2014)

and hash tag

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

To my jag


----------



## DBZo07 (Jan 15, 2014)

What is jag


Send via Lumia 625 GDR3, Developers Unlocked.


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 15, 2014)

DBZo07 said:


> What is jag
> 
> 
> Send via Lumia 625 GDR3, Developers Unlocked.

Click to collapse



What is JTAG*

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 15, 2014)

wut* is JTAG

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

To fix my

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Jan 15, 2014)

bricked new gadget

sent by tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2014)

a giant fag


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 15, 2014)

which was a

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2014)

figment of my


----------



## StealthPanda (Jan 15, 2014)

deluded sense of


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 15, 2014)

humor that was

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

Riro Zizo said:


> humor that was

Click to collapse



greater than yours


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 16, 2014)

then he said

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 16, 2014)

And theirs combined

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 16, 2014)

with a great


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 16, 2014)

Stroke of luck

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

aaronrw said:


> Stroke of luck

Click to collapse



determined by Chuck


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 16, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> determined by Chuck

Click to collapse



To be bogus

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

aaronrw said:


> To be bogus

Click to collapse



definitely not genuine


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 16, 2014)

Because of the

Commotio!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> Because of the
> 
> Commotio!

Click to collapse



product is made


----------



## (N0)ob (Jan 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> product is made

Click to collapse



out of nothing


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

(N0)ob said:


> out of nothing

Click to collapse



useful things in


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 16, 2014)

Your app drawer

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

which is closed.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> which is closed.

Click to collapse



For unknown reasons

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> For unknown reasons

Click to collapse



a great mystery


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

to all of

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Jan 16, 2014)

us in xda

sent by tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

who know not


----------



## E.Cadro (Jan 16, 2014)

where it started.

Senior Moderator


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

E.Cadro said:


> where it started.

Click to collapse



or where it


----------



## E.Cadro (Jan 16, 2014)

Will lead to

Senior Moderator


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 16, 2014)

Shall forget the

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 16, 2014)

began, or how


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

to accept them

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

that they are


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2014)

incredibly intuitive when


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 17, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> incredibly intuitive when

Click to collapse



You are drunk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> You are drunk

Click to collapse



 as a skunk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 17, 2014)

gives away something

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 17, 2014)

Which is useless

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## EatHeat (Jan 18, 2014)

To Lil Wayne


----------



## EatHeat (Jan 18, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Um yea soooo....
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I love cookies


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 18, 2014)

yes me too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## aprop (Jan 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



was the last


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 18, 2014)

Words he said

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Jan 18, 2014)

before he was

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 18, 2014)

denski101 said:


> before he was
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Captured by angeloid


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

There was nothing

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 18, 2014)

He ever did

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 18, 2014)

That could compare

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Jan 18, 2014)

So he exiled


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 18, 2014)

All the lesbians

Temasek CM11 • T0LTECAN• Devil • Rogers


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 18, 2014)

To the land

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kinkajew where Pharrell

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

Was crying so

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 19, 2014)

he dead anyway.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## FinalIME (Jan 19, 2014)

Now again we


----------



## Abhilash_shivanand93 (Jan 19, 2014)

Had to eat

Sent from my white nexus 5 using tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Jan 19, 2014)

Potbelly piglet nostrils


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

and then vommited


----------



## denski101 (Jan 19, 2014)

into the salsa


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

And collected vomit

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 19, 2014)

and throwed it

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> and throwed it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In Apple's Headquarters



         Apple is going to fire developers and employing cleaners
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

who then sued


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> who then sued

Click to collapse



Steve Jobs, Microsoft

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

was happy to


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> was happy to

Click to collapse



Clean Apple HQ

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

And make Windows iPhones.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> And make Windows iPhones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which are useless

(It is 3 word story. You used 4 words. Use spoiler function in tapatalk if you want someone to continue your story)

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

and are not


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> and are not

Click to collapse



Good than android.



        In fact worst than china mobiles. Android is the best
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

Android master came

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Jan 19, 2014)

in his minivan


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 19, 2014)

from onother galaxy

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

and ruled the


----------



## mikee007 (Jan 19, 2014)

whole modern world


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

mike007 tried to


----------



## mikee007 (Jan 19, 2014)

recognize with his


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Jan 19, 2014)

google google app

sent by tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 19, 2014)

what the weather

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Marko_s91 (Jan 19, 2014)

Was in zimbabwe

Sent from my awesome SGS4


----------



## arhamiq (Jan 19, 2014)

Because he disliked

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Because he disliked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Locked bootloaders and

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 19, 2014)

S-ON and KNOX


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

Riro Zizo said:


> S-ON and KNOX

Click to collapse



He unlocked bootloader

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> He unlocked bootloader
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



forgot to S-OFF

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

Riro Zizo said:


> forgot to S-OFF
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Bricked the phone

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Bricked the phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



got pretty angry

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ScardracS (Jan 19, 2014)

Riro Zizo said:


> got pretty angry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



And he kill

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

himself saying that


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 20, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> himself saying that

Click to collapse



Odin not working

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

and samsung bricked


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2014)

their own phones 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> their own phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



in warranty period


----------



## alb3rtt (Jan 20, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> in warranty period

Click to collapse



and Samsung said

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2014)

that is user

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

not always right

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## denski101 (Jan 20, 2014)

and to shove


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 20, 2014)

denski101 said:


> and to shove

Click to collapse



The egl drivers

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 20, 2014)

in /data partition

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

and the obb

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## arhamiq (Jan 20, 2014)

So he comitted

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 20, 2014)

To a dog


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Jan 20, 2014)

Giving birth while

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 20, 2014)

While being a whale 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## denski101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Who screwed up


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 20, 2014)

three words story

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 20, 2014)

And then it

Commotio!


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

went to zoo


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

and hopefully never


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 21, 2014)

come back here

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 21, 2014)

without the beer

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 21, 2014)

Mixed with sweet

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 21, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mixed with sweet
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



With Hydrochloric Acid

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Brian_SGW_CM9 (Jan 21, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> With Hydrochloric Acid
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



he started to...


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 21, 2014)

drink. Right after

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Bleaching his Dominican

Sent from my Android Master driving in His Minivan from Another Galaxy


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2014)

branded bleach, he

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

start to cry

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Once again because

Sent from my Android Master driving in His Minivan from Another Galaxy


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 21, 2014)

his wife divorced


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 21, 2014)

and married to

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## Brian_SGW_CM9 (Jan 21, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> and married to
> 
> Only Chuck Norris can judge me

Click to collapse



The lord bendtner


----------



## arhamiq (Jan 21, 2014)

And gave birth

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

To the city

Sent from my Android Master driving in His Minivan from Another Galaxy


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 21, 2014)

a great developer

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Who just couldn't

Sent from my Android Master driving in His Minivan from Another Galaxy


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

root his phone


----------



## arhamiq (Jan 21, 2014)

So sued Google

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

so steve kondick came


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

to give a try

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

And lost the

Sent from my Android Master driving in His Minivan from Another Galaxy


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

warranty but he

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> warranty but he
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Couldn't root phone

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 21, 2014)

Because he forgot

Commotio!


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 21, 2014)

to flash the

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## denski101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Idiot proof dictionaries


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 21, 2014)

And also forgot

Commotio!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 22, 2014)

one other thing

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 22, 2014)

That can't be

Commotio!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 22, 2014)

Flashed by USB

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## denski101 (Jan 22, 2014)

so in the

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 22, 2014)

case, he would

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 22, 2014)

flash my rom

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 22, 2014)

which really buggy.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 22, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> which really buggy.
> 
> Only Chuck Norris can judge me

Click to collapse



Prefers AOSP instead

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 22, 2014)

of HTC Sense

Sent from my Desire S


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 22, 2014)

But cant live 

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 22, 2014)

without me and

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 22, 2014)

my bricked phone.

Sent from my Desire S


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 22, 2014)

(I) have more thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 22, 2014)

than you will


----------



## denski101 (Jan 22, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> without me and

Click to collapse



Justin bieber because

* @Android Pizza 
Dont get you knickers in a twist, I was replying to an older post, the new ones hadn't loaded.... and how many three word stories have been destroyed in this thread. Im Sorry, pick up before my post if u like.
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 22, 2014)

^^You soiled thread!!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## waz675 (Jan 23, 2014)

Soiled undies smell

Sent from my LG-d802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 23, 2014)

which came to nose


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 23, 2014)

yet we persevere

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2014)

despite ridiculous posts


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 23, 2014)

, three word story.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

that it was

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 23, 2014)

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## f-r (Jan 23, 2014)

Slowly becoming a


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 23, 2014)

zero word story


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

and then it

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Griffdom (Jan 23, 2014)

no longer acquiesces


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2014)

Griffdom said:


> no longer acquiesces

Click to collapse



nor does it


----------



## Gerryb182 (Jan 24, 2014)

crazy this thread.........


----------



## sven31415 (Jan 24, 2014)

but very long


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

story with unlimited

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> story with unlimited
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sets of word

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

and many things

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 24, 2014)

That you might

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

get them for

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## booleanbetrayal (Jan 24, 2014)

Murder and Treason!


----------



## Redaaku (Jan 24, 2014)

Are songs for

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

me and my 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 24, 2014)

Hard bricked phone

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 24, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Hard bricked phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Know that feel 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

but me not

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 25, 2014)

I like my

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

monster but it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## denski101 (Jan 25, 2014)

Refuses to unroot

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 25, 2014)

Because it is

Riding a Dirty Unicorn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

must have warranty

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to me

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

why do that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## rirozizo (Jan 25, 2014)

because he likes


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 25, 2014)

to make people

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

dislike for him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 25, 2014)

and became depressive

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 25, 2014)

and he went

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

to his house

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 25, 2014)

To meet Voldemort

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

with his wife

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 25, 2014)

Harry in a

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 25, 2014)

(To) join death eaters.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## booleanbetrayal (Jan 25, 2014)

at the ball.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

in his house

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GæxD (Jan 25, 2014)

Before he going

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gadlion^1 (Jan 25, 2014)

to life like


----------



## galaxys (Jan 26, 2014)

beautiful sexy model


----------



## BartxGamer (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> start to cry
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like a Hyena

Sent from LG Optimus G (F180k)


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 26, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> Like a Hyena
> 
> Sent from LG Optimus G (F180k)

Click to collapse



Who can never 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

kill for you

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

but kill you

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 26, 2014)

But can only 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

root his phone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 26, 2014)

which is sucks

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

like thousand ducks

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

with their fu*ks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 26, 2014)

and their abilities

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

but no luck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

rest all suck

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

but there are

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 26, 2014)

many lonely ducks


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

with their mouses

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

Infected by zombies

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

with some vampirs

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

and many wolves

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

but (i) killed them

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

Attacking Apple's HQ

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

with no help

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

all in vein

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 26, 2014)

but along came


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

The sinking titanic

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

on their boat

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 26, 2014)

came to land


----------



## the playa! (Jan 26, 2014)

on the HQ


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 27, 2014)

Fired artillery (on) HQ

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## cyberidd (Jan 27, 2014)

Which was weakened 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

but strong enough

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> but strong enough

Click to collapse



to commit suicide (threadicide)


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

by jumping into

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 27, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> by jumping into
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



The sewage plant 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 27, 2014)

full of poops

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

with some noobs

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 27, 2014)

and this thread

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 27, 2014)

With a archeologist

I am Paranoid


----------



## eddrowe (Jan 27, 2014)

on monday morning

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 27, 2014)

with my cat


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 27, 2014)

while watching tv

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 27, 2014)

zzizikri said:


> while watching tv
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



And eating icecream 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 27, 2014)

, which is the

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

source of coldness


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 27, 2014)

But he couldn't 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 27, 2014)

eat it because

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> eat it because
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of brain freeze

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

with shake on

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 27, 2014)

his tiny butt

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## scootmcdoot (Jan 27, 2014)

Which looked like...


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

futt futt futt

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> futt futt futt
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Are you romanian

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

I am Indian

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 27, 2014)

scootmcdoot said:


> Which looked like...

Click to collapse



Idiot Baboon's backside

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 27, 2014)

Of your hand

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

and your face:what:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 27, 2014)

And yours legs

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

and your ******
dont wrong i mean and your (too)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

Dennis the menace

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## GæxD (Jan 27, 2014)

Go to buy

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

at Walmart shop

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 28, 2014)

Manage to die

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

Big round pie

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 28, 2014)

What the hell

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that smell

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 28, 2014)

The pie perhaps?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

No its Big

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

device with more

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 28, 2014)

core in it

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

and external ram

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

And more ram

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nss357 (Jan 28, 2014)

so less lag

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 28, 2014)

and we happy

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

with our device

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 28, 2014)

Which has been
Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

Over clocked always

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

bootloop but with

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

Antiquated machine code

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

and some thing

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

appare on screen

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

and boooooommmmmmm. So

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## lordjynx (Jan 28, 2014)

the fat man...


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

Disassembled the code

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

(and) decompiled the apk

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

In his socks

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

phone with hands

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

Shaking with trepidation

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jon.lundstrm (Jan 28, 2014)

because he knew


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 28, 2014)

This was it

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it so?

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

Everyone asked him

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Angrily removing battery

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

Throwing in dustbin

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

thus producing e-waste

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

And dissipating rage 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

among the manfaucters

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> among the manfaucters
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For stupid reasons

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Subsequently causing a 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BartxGamer (Jan 29, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> and many wolves
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Wolverine is one

Sent from my LG-F180K using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

jomar_uk said:


> Subsequently causing a
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mobile manufacture shutdown

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

person love me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Morsecode is back!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

but this time

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Civilisation has learned

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

how to unlock

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 29, 2014)

a iphone5 with

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

no jailbreak and

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Simply using adb

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

but no luck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

How about assembler?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

dont has pc

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Use tin opener

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

and screwed up

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

again no luck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Put in hadron


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

what it do?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Went quark quark

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

why care about

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

Agitating boring particles

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

jomar_uk said:


> Agitating boring particles
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Corrupted the iPhone

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

As per usual

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elektronAu (Jan 29, 2014)

Apple blamed the


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

Microsoft for this

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 29, 2014)

*ok*

is going to.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

kill android for

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

make Apple easier

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

to be king

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

in smartphone arena

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

But highly dillusional

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

because apple is

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

in making tablets
(if it is not correct dont care about it)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

sorry
brcause apple is

a sh*t company

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

Half eaten fruit

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

with some of

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 29, 2014)

The worst maggots

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 29, 2014)

I have ever

I am Paranoid


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

root my phone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mikehimself (Jan 30, 2014)

to quench my


----------



## jnhalstead (Jan 30, 2014)

*stage*



mikehimself said:


> to quench my

Click to collapse



need for help


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 30, 2014)

in inventing a

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

new smartphone with

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## Smash2Bash (Jan 30, 2014)

A terabyte harddrive

Sent from my I747 using 4G LTE! ROM stands for "Remedy of Mediocrity" (says my girlfriend)


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

but amazing software

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

Which is price

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

about 200 USD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

with 0.99 cent

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 30, 2014)

in my pocket


Sent from me


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

Suddenly i realise

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

that the phone

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## southernmissAP (Jan 30, 2014)

a useless iphone

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*A usless.*

So i thought.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 30, 2014)

I would throw

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

My ****ing Iphone.


----------



## AmbientChaos (Jan 30, 2014)

suddenly it vanished


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

Which is weird 

I am Paranoid


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

and that blow

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Instantly caused my

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*ahh*

then i see


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

A freaking alien

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Ohh*

He looks like


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

james bond or

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## nss357 (Jan 30, 2014)

maybe not him

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 30, 2014)

maybe Jason Bourne?

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

i think so

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

But he actually

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

run away because

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Sheldon coopers twin

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

Scared of Android

Sent from my GT-S5360 by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

but im here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 30, 2014)

To save the

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

Neglected useless thread

Sent from my GT-S5360 by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

with every thing

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*okkk*

Noobs .Standing still


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Typical terminological inexactitudes!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*typ*

A fox lastnight.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

give Alberto an

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> give Alberto an
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rotten smelly egg

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

with some pic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> with some pic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of Severus Snape
(WTH greasy egg  )
Harry Potter will die due to smell

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*are*

its look like


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

there's a problem


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

With iPhone's manufacturing

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Again! Oh dear

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*i tr*

i tried so.


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Hard to like

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

many times to

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Embrace apple philosophy

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

with their biology

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 30, 2014)

Although very alien

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 30, 2014)

from the sky


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

and the earth

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 30, 2014)

started shaking of


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

their head and

you can post and you are offline
looooool. i catched you

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 31, 2014)

Tail to develop

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 31, 2014)

something bad and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 31, 2014)

Disappoint the humankind

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 31, 2014)

in front (of) Aliens

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 31, 2014)

Laptops and computers

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BartxGamer (Jan 31, 2014)

PC invasion (has) begun

Sent from my LG-F180K using xda app-developers app


----------



## jomar_uk (Jan 31, 2014)

Linux is domineering

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 31, 2014)

Windows is ****

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 31, 2014)

Linux is better

Sent from me


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*ahh*

A fox is


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 31, 2014)

jumping to make


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*ahh*

sence but


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

he hasnt luck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*is it*

so the fox


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

killed you and

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*oh really*

then my soul.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

killed me so.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## zzizikri (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel so

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

crazy when i

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 31, 2014)

Tickle her anus

T0LTE CANADA • SLIM RC1 • AGNI PureCM • ROGERS


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 31, 2014)

Only if she 

I am Paranoid


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*want*

want some fun


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 31, 2014)

for her importance

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

but no luck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*then*

then a administrator


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

ban him for

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)

raping his dog


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 31, 2014)

And eat his

Sent from me


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 31, 2014)

Big fat delicious

T0LTE CANADA • SLIM RC1 • AGNI PureCM • ROGERS


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

cake and some

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 31, 2014)

Chocolate with a

Sent from me


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 31, 2014)

Bit of caramel 

I am Paranoid


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

on the top

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

A dead iPhone

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 1, 2014)

*Was*

of black color


----------



## jrr10 (Feb 1, 2014)

With broken buttons 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 1, 2014)

And this wallpaper



Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

and this pic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

this was it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

Which made us


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Which made us
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



fatter than our


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> fatter than our

Click to collapse



Goats. This story

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

child but with

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Goats. This story
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



eats swiss cheese.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

And then vomits

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> And then vomits
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because it doesn't


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

Poops, and also


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Poops, and also
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



doesn't know why


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Poops, and also
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



are you arabian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> doesn't know why

Click to collapse



He plays with 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> He plays with
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



his baby toy


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> his baby toy

Click to collapse



gifted by his


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> gifted by his

Click to collapse



well nourished mother


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> well feeded mother

Click to collapse



. Last night he


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

saw something that

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> saw something that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looked like a


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

He was playing


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> He was playing

Click to collapse



tetris on his


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> tetris on his

Click to collapse



Broken table which


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Broken table which

Click to collapse



was a toothbrush


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> was a toothbrush

Click to collapse



Of a ghost


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Of a ghost

Click to collapse



that liked cheese


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> that liked cheese

Click to collapse



In his dinner

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> In his dinner
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that was generally


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> that was generally

Click to collapse



Used to sleep


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Used to sleep

Click to collapse



and to eat


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> and to eat

Click to collapse



The dinausars of

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> The dinausars of
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the old earth


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

and he was

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## nss357 (Feb 1, 2014)

eaten by the


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

Elephant which was

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Th4_D3P4RT3D (Feb 1, 2014)

Standing near a


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

Hot pole dancer 

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

but dosent was

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but dosent was
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No.....

He was Steve

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 1, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> No.....
> 
> He was Steve
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



was it him?

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

No it dosent

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> was it him?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G

Click to collapse



It was him o.o

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

No. It was

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> No. It was
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me with drink!!


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 2, 2014)

sitting somewhere in


----------



## Th4_D3P4RT3D (Feb 2, 2014)

The big easy


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Th4_D3P4RT3D said:


> Standing near a

Click to collapse



Bucket of weird

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

thingy called seaweed

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 2, 2014)

Or I thought

I am Paranoid


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> Or I thought
> 
> I am Paranoid

Click to collapse



It was weed 

Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

No it doesnt

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

What if was?

Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> What if was?
> 
> Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app

Click to collapse



No it wasn't

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> No it wasn't
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



So it was....!

Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

a ZOMBIE and

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> a ZOMBIE and
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His zombie bird...

Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 2, 2014)

who likes to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

eat humans and

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> eat humans and
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Carrots from garden

Sent from my LG E975 via xda-developers app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 2, 2014)

Which are by 

I am Paranoid


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

him , you and

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androvista (Feb 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> him , you and
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



the other zombies


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

androvista said:


> the other zombies

Click to collapse



The one was...

Wysłane z mojego LG-E975 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> The one was...
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-E975 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Really drunk to

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Really drunk to
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Whiskey with cold

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> Whiskey with cold
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Frozen antarctican ice

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Frozen antarctican ice
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



. How he got

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 2, 2014)

is a mystery

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> is a mystery
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



From zombieland, where..

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2014)

he won first


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

jnhalstead said:


> he won first

Click to collapse



A small frozen

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

BartxGamer said:


> A small frozen
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rotten smelly socks

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Feb 3, 2014)

from zombie-fied klaus

sent by tapatalk


----------



## P8ej2Et (Feb 3, 2014)

The next day,

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 3, 2014)

P8ej2Et said:


> The next day,
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He ate (those) socks

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## androvista (Feb 3, 2014)

and vomited soon


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty rainbow colors

T0LTE CANADA • SLIM RC1 • AGNI PureCM • ROGERS


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

wothout black - white

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 3, 2014)

and he admitted

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## denski101 (Feb 3, 2014)

to liking gunja

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 3, 2014)

Because he was

I am Paranoid


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 4, 2014)

sick and tired


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 4, 2014)

of this story.

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## androvista (Feb 4, 2014)

Kicking the OP 

Sorry op part of the story ^^

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

For this thread

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## panpjp (Feb 4, 2014)

To not be

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

Let's start a

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 4, 2014)

New story about

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 4, 2014)

me and my

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 4, 2014)

Pear shapped eyeball

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 4, 2014)

came out of


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 4, 2014)

the house and

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 4, 2014)

started shouting loud


----------



## Peketr (Feb 4, 2014)

Right at me

Sent from my washing machine


----------



## s1l3nt (Feb 4, 2014)

because I am


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 5, 2014)

whatever you say

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 5, 2014)

but not hay

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 5, 2014)

although I like


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

to be the

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

greatest man in

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

Xda developers forum

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 6, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Xda developers forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Like me and

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

of course @MikeChannon 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 6, 2014)

Who read his...

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

Own created rules

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 6, 2014)

Like forever alone

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

But he is

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome and smart

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

And also honest

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 6, 2014)

Because he is

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

The best moderator

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

And worst gamer

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

in all games

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

Except flappy bird

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

...flappy bird's rubbish

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 6, 2014)

No it isnt. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ace3dfx (Feb 6, 2014)

but it rocks


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

all phones but

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## crisis13 (Feb 6, 2014)

i don't know


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

what you dont

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> what you dont
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



know is useless

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

to be same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 6, 2014)

as one's monkey


----------



## crisis13 (Feb 6, 2014)

in a boat


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> No it isnt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You've got to be joking

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




crisis13 said:


> in a boat

Click to collapse



going through the

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> going through the
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Black hole towards

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 6, 2014)

Pewdiepie in a


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> Pewdiepie in a

Click to collapse



Stolen NASA Spaceship

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 6, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Stolen NASA Spaceship
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



held by the


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

United States goverment

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

Is very corrupt. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 7, 2014)

End of story.


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 7, 2014)

JK, onward to


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

Infinity and beyond

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 7, 2014)

the boundaries, someone

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 7, 2014)

Threw his nexus

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 7, 2014)

On the wall

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 7, 2014)

And bought samsung

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 7, 2014)

Galaxy Note3 and...

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 7, 2014)

Sold kidney for

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

Some premium crack

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Feb 7, 2014)

and a ticket

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

To play lottery

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## totalnoob34 (Feb 7, 2014)

jamice4u said:


> To play lottery
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And stop working

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

For my boss

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Feb 7, 2014)

the Albanian boogeyman

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 7, 2014)

I confronted my

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmindset (Feb 7, 2014)

Philadelphia cheese steak

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 7, 2014)

Who Cheated on


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 7, 2014)

counter strike source

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 7, 2014)

With the help

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 7, 2014)

of me and

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 7, 2014)

some truly professionals

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 7, 2014)

developers from VALVE


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 8, 2014)

who live to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

What are you

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What are you
> 
> Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



doing? Report cheater

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

yes i do

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes i do
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



And spawnkill him

(***I do not spawn kill neither encourage it. This is just a story***)

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 8, 2014)

and ran away


----------



## gorandroid (Feb 8, 2014)

From apple iPhone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 8, 2014)

To lg nexus

Sent From My GT-i8160


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 8, 2014)

to get fun


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

And play games

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## howard bamber (Feb 8, 2014)

And dream of 

Sent using reversed alien technology...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 8, 2014)

Spamming ten posters

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Feb 8, 2014)

No longer superman

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

is now me

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> is now me
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



And superman went

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 9, 2014)

To see our

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike21pr (Feb 9, 2014)

cool hat collection

Sent from my Moto G GPE


----------



## Licymnius (Feb 9, 2014)

Never say die


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

and always stand

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 9, 2014)

By your man

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

and you phone

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 9, 2014)

and your schone

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

and your GF 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 9, 2014)

But don't forget 

Commotio


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> and your GF
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mine? i dont have

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## howard bamber (Feb 9, 2014)

Any apps today 

Sent using reversed alien technology...


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

for getting gf

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

because it almost

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

no apps for

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no apps for
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Getting a GF

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

that not cool

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 10, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> that not cool
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



But that is

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 10, 2014)

a very natural

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

no, it isn't

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 10, 2014)

is what his


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

it big mistake

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 10, 2014)

Choosing a dude

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## denski101 (Feb 11, 2014)

for a bride

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 11, 2014)

He will never

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 11, 2014)

Play flappy bird

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

on your ace 2

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 11, 2014)

*but*

But my Device.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

is so bad

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> is so bad
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



But better than iTrash

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

write only 3

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 11, 2014)

Lines of code

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

CoolApps said:


> Lines of code
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



(Or) get free bootloop

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

when enter cwm

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> when enter cwm
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



and flash windows

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

phone os with

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> phone os with
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Corrupt kernel and

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

amazing ram but

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> amazing ram but
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



1KHz broken CPU

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

and 400000mAh battery

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and 400000mAh battery
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Damaged by charger (which)

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

killes man and

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 11, 2014)

and it's mobile

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Named Ace 2

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 11, 2014)

Why Ace 2 ?

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Because its too

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 11, 2014)

cool for school

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 11, 2014)

and also great

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 12, 2014)

For causing hate

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 12, 2014)

bought by n00bs


----------



## adamlee011 (Feb 12, 2014)

With ninja money. 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ext109 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wanting many bootloops

Sent from my Sexi Nexi 5 using XDA Premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

coz he's crazy

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 12, 2014)

and he will

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

kill you for

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## zzizikri (Feb 12, 2014)

Buying a new

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

console with firefox

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## chdesire (Feb 12, 2014)

and downloaded add ons


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

but no luck

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## MasterDBA (Feb 12, 2014)

Because he was...

Sent from my SM-N900V using xda app-developers app


----------



## tacotester1 (Feb 12, 2014)

*3 word story*

dogs ate chocolate


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 12, 2014)

a random thought

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Can cause many 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 13, 2014)

wireless box issues

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

Karakoram2 said:


> wireless box issues
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And bluetooth hacks

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 13, 2014)

so iphone will


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

kill it self

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> kill it self
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



(& ) Destroy Apple Headquarters

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 13, 2014)

and switch to.....

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

an ace2 but

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## zaryab360 (Feb 13, 2014)

But it's not

Accidentally sent from my Ace 2!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

so good in

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Rural areas that 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

b0neZ said:


> Rural areas that
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Have 4G internet

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## aranurea (Feb 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Have 4G internet
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



so it's sad...


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

aranurea said:


> so it's sad...

Click to collapse



And very bad

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## sud.vastav (Feb 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> And very bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Life without 4G

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Feb 14, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Life without 4G

Click to collapse



like life without


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

[email protected] explorer said:


> like life without

Click to collapse



Having a GF

(Today is Valentine's day)


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 14, 2014)

but Valentine's is (prohibited)

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## The Android Dominator (Feb 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> but Valentine's is (prohibited)
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probihited from xda?


----------



## androvista (Feb 14, 2014)

The Android Dominator said:


> probihited from xda?

Click to collapse



As this is (a developer forum) 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gorandroid (Feb 14, 2014)

Forum about developing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

android an gf

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## vbetts (Feb 14, 2014)

are walking along


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

line with me

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 14, 2014)

To the house

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 14, 2014)

to do some

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## imclerran (Feb 15, 2014)

Birds and bees

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 15, 2014)

With someone who 

___________________________________

Sent from some kind of object, filled with sand.


----------



## Hashbang173 (Feb 15, 2014)

Doesn't like him

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

but why? (i) dont

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but why? (i) dont
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Root her phone?

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

coz i love

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 15, 2014)

doing that. My

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

gf is so

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 15, 2014)

sastified with my

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

sister but no

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

what happined here.

guys is op died. last post in 2012

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 15, 2014)

Thread is dead 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 15, 2014)

but now it


----------



## Bubtottle (Feb 15, 2014)

has started again


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

seriously he's dead??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 15, 2014)

The Walking Thread 

___________________________________

Sent from some kind of object, filled with sand.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

is going to

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 17, 2014)

the other way

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 17, 2014)

because he is


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

closing every theard

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## arhamiq (Feb 17, 2014)

That abuses him. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dandc87 (Feb 17, 2014)

like his uncle


----------



## giant6025 (Feb 17, 2014)

dandc87 said:


> like his uncle

Click to collapse



who rides bikes


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

to thread's end

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Android Dominator (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> to thread's end
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



by calling moderators


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 18, 2014)

and something happens

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

to his account

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 18, 2014)

and he/she got

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

ban from admin

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 18, 2014)

on a whim

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 18, 2014)

becasue somebody reported


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 19, 2014)

Something that they

SlimKat was here


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 20, 2014)

doesn't like very

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 20, 2014)

Much love for 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Eleven dirty frogs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickname2606 (Feb 20, 2014)

Broke my device


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 20, 2014)

So fix it

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2014)

Bean is back


----------



## gorandroid (Feb 20, 2014)

But this time

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2014)

gorandroid said:


> But this time

Click to collapse



new i7 laptop


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

welcome back travis


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 20, 2014)

Cow has returned

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

with a-big smile


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

Full of words

Die Harder Note II


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

coming in threes


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

for a better 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

improved story experience


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

, new content added 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

bigger, better, smarter


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

, stronger, and redesigned. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

Three word Story


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 21, 2014)

Still going strong

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

year after year 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 21, 2014)

and with some

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 21, 2014)

new members participating


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

lndulgence said:


> new members participating

Click to collapse



get 10posts elsewhere


----------



## nickname2606 (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice KitKat


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2014)

nickname2606 said:


> Very nice KitKat

Click to collapse



chocolate crunchy treat


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 21, 2014)

Because he's ga...ngster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 21, 2014)

DonDizzurp said:


> Because he's ga...ngster
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Living in jail

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 21, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Living in jail
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



dropping the soap


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2014)

DonDizzurp said:


> dropping the soap

Click to collapse



can't make bail


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

Useless thread locked 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Useless thread locked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



or having dreadlocks


----------



## GæxD (Feb 21, 2014)

DonDizzurp said:


> or having dreadlocks

Click to collapse



And smoke weed


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 21, 2014)

its not good

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## GæxD (Feb 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> its not good
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



For he yes


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 21, 2014)

and you too

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and you too

Click to collapse



are quite remarkable


----------



## DonDizzurp (Feb 21, 2014)

if you read
this whole thread
it makes no
sense at all


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 21, 2014)

i think it
will be closed
by M_T_M or

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 22, 2014)

any relevant mod

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 22, 2014)

and thats sad
so every topic
were closed for

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not following rules...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 22, 2014)

as you do

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 22, 2014)

Pay no attention 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> Pay no attention

Click to collapse



can't afford it


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 22, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> can't afford it

Click to collapse



But someone can


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2014)

the Sandman can


----------



## koalasakti (Feb 22, 2014)

Like a boss

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2014)

koalasakti said:


> Like a boss

Click to collapse



Like a pro.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2014)

Hellbent for leather


----------



## SynchroDrive (Feb 22, 2014)

, he plotted to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2014)

SynchroDrive said:


> , he plotted to

Click to collapse



overthrow XDA's managment


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2014)

But they Banned 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Remlas (Feb 23, 2014)

Then he started

Wysłane z mojego C5303 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 23, 2014)

to bam other

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Remlas (Feb 23, 2014)

Suddenly his network 


Wysłane z mojego C5303 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 23, 2014)

Became really slow

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Remlas (Feb 23, 2014)

And after 3

(Days, months, years, seconds ;p)

Wysłane z mojego C5303 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 23, 2014)

He had enough

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 23, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> He had enough
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



and ate cheese.


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 23, 2014)

With spicy pepperoni

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamorOO7 (Feb 24, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> With spicy pepperoni
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Paired it with...


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 24, 2014)

A horror movie

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

jamorOO7 said:


> Paired it with...

Click to collapse



More ten poster

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 24, 2014)

Bent right over

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2014)

and agreed to


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 24, 2014)

Take it up

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 24, 2014)

To heavens gates

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Feb 25, 2014)

where they teach


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 25, 2014)

Their students sodomy.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 25, 2014)

Sodomy is a

The Nameless has spoken


----------



## Riche101UK (Feb 25, 2014)

Apple Fanboys Life

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2014)

racism is android's

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 25, 2014)

husam666 said:


> racism is android's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Biggest enemy and

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## huggs (Feb 25, 2014)

kills brain cells


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 25, 2014)

Until they're dead

sent from my muffin


----------



## Rektroid (Feb 25, 2014)

The 10 posters 

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 25, 2014)

Are nearly there.

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

but mods kill


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2014)

husam666 said:


> but mods kill

Click to collapse



Android Pizza's soul


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Which causes him 

sent from my muffin


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which causes him
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



to become a


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Magical beautiful pony (Love the story so far )

sent from my muffin


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

just kidding though


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 26, 2014)

With great wisdom

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## moparfreak426 (Feb 26, 2014)

Snake ate cat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 26, 2014)

Followed by flatulence 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 26, 2014)

then ate me


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 26, 2014)

So I did

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Feb 26, 2014)

A big decision 

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 26, 2014)

And thought hard

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rektroid (Feb 26, 2014)

About my life 

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 26, 2014)

And then realised

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 26, 2014)

He shouldn't  eat ...
...Anymore chilli beans....

:laugh: :laugh: 

_◄Ξ‖ Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ ‖Ξ►_


----------



## scubab (Feb 27, 2014)

...because his gas...


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 27, 2014)

Had reached combustion

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bondiablo (Feb 27, 2014)

but his ass


----------



## howard bamber (Feb 27, 2014)

Had a moderator behind.........! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 27, 2014)

Trying to crap....
....After those chillibeans. ...

_◄Ξ‖ Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ ‖Ξ►_


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

make new phone.
BTW your avatar is cool. but i think previous frog was better

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> make new phone.
> BTW your avatar is cool. but i think previous frog was better
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



which never bricks


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 27, 2014)

With excellent spec's 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

and 4gb ram

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and 4gb ram

Click to collapse



spices the ham


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 27, 2014)

Receives email spam.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 28, 2014)

> Receives email spam.<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Installs spam blocker

*My works:-* 

*Prerooted GT-S5360 Odin Packages*
*SGY Toolkit*
*Kernel Backup/Restore*
*Kitkat Statusbar for SGY*
*SwitchSu for SGY*
*[GUIDE] Extra app in Settings* 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands ​


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 28, 2014)

And it fails

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> And it fails

Click to collapse



doomed from get-go


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 28, 2014)

Emails from Hoe!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 28, 2014)

while the wife....


----------



## f-r (Feb 28, 2014)

Secretly sends spam


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 28, 2014)

to hungry folks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2014)

ravaged from starvation


----------



## SC-06D User (Feb 28, 2014)

*hi*



TravisBean said:


> ravaged from starvation

Click to collapse



and he died


----------



## Muskito87 (Feb 28, 2014)

From exaggerated masturbation

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Feb 28, 2014)

Appeared new creation

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2014)

a hybrid drive


----------



## Rektroid (Feb 28, 2014)

Of the internets

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamice4u (Feb 28, 2014)

Vast porn collection.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 1, 2014)

organized by size

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 1, 2014)

Of the boops. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskito87 (Mar 1, 2014)

Roughly a quarter

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 1, 2014)

Of the size

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2014)

Like a pro..................


----------



## nickname2606 (Mar 1, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Like a pro..................

Click to collapse



someone like gunbound?


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 1, 2014)

nickname2606 said:


> someone like gunbound?

Click to collapse



Sucks the bigone

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskito87 (Mar 2, 2014)

That is wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 2, 2014)

I got tebow


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 2, 2014)

And a miracle

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 2, 2014)

It's still alive

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 2, 2014)

with you but

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## vinayakmt (Mar 2, 2014)

my phones dead


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 2, 2014)

coz you damaged

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 2, 2014)

the battery with


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 2, 2014)

Your large joystick

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 2, 2014)

overusing the toggle

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 2, 2014)

and he got


jamice4u said:


> Your large (censored)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you've violated this forum rules.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 2, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> and he got
> I think you've violated this forum rules.
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned from website

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2014)

like a boss


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

Not giving a

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dime to-the poor 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

And his mother

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2014)

jamice4u said:


> And his mother

Click to collapse



regrets giving birth


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

To this selfish

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 3, 2014)

*get up*

Then u should.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2014)

jamice4u said:


> To this selfish

Click to collapse




miserable excuse of


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

Amphibious dog crap

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

Two tailed fox

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Mar 3, 2014)

whole new browser

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 3, 2014)

coded by Bowser

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 3, 2014)

Used by DuggyHouser. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2014)

Juan bad dude


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Juan bad dude

Click to collapse



but they were


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 4, 2014)

donated a bit

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 4, 2014)

By Apple Computer

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

and Samsung phones

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Mar 4, 2014)

because they were

Sent from my EVO LTE


----------



## Christian Nothing (Mar 4, 2014)

Bored of them.... 

_◄Ξ‖ Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ ‖Ξ►_


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 4, 2014)

And they said

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamice4u (Mar 5, 2014)

Fan boying sucks

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 5, 2014)

because only rich


----------



## xlyallx (Mar 5, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> because only rich

Click to collapse



coffee beans are


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 5, 2014)

covered in chocolate

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2014)

brewed to perfection


----------



## rebelos (Mar 6, 2014)

to find dream


----------



## androvista (Mar 6, 2014)

Chocolate houses which (Rotted)

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did not rot.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayakmt (Mar 6, 2014)

very very tasty


----------



## huggs (Mar 6, 2014)

for menstruating aboriginies


----------



## Muskito87 (Mar 6, 2014)

While the witch

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 6, 2014)

was trembling softly


----------



## xlyallx (Mar 6, 2014)

a strange and


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2014)

xlyallx said:


> a strange and

Click to collapse



precarious sound emanated


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 6, 2014)

From her closet 

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.5.0


----------



## Rexie (Mar 6, 2014)

Where she stuffed

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2014)

Rexie said:


> Where she stuffed

Click to collapse



decapitated iguanas and


----------



## Zephyr! (Mar 6, 2014)

Very bad guy

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 6, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> decapitated iguanas and

Click to collapse



Her magic beans

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 6, 2014)

Which she used

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.5.0


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 7, 2014)

to kill a...


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 7, 2014)

shark, a pony 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Mar 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> shark, a pony

Click to collapse



they suck her


----------



## Bigkiler5 (Mar 7, 2014)

ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> they suck her

Click to collapse



Till she came


----------



## rebelos (Mar 7, 2014)

and started again


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 7, 2014)

Without any protection

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 8, 2014)

on satin sheets


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 8, 2014)

That became slippery 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 8, 2014)

and the colours

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## rebelos (Mar 8, 2014)

gone wild after


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> and the colours

Click to collapse



spiraled together creating


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 8, 2014)

a "cool" effect

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 8, 2014)

which did reflect

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> which did reflect

Click to collapse



brightly in sunlight


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 9, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> brightly in sunlight

Click to collapse



And exploded into

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 9, 2014)

the nearest school


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 9, 2014)

With no regard

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 10, 2014)

but instead thrilled

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dualz (Mar 10, 2014)

Little white lie

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> but instead thrilled

Click to collapse



the audience with


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 10, 2014)

No common sense 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> No common sense

Click to collapse



consistently prevails here


----------



## Muskito87 (Mar 11, 2014)

Where danger creeps

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges95 (Mar 11, 2014)

i am gay


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 11, 2014)

get out of

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aazzam16661 (Mar 11, 2014)

Let it Go 
Let it Go


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2014)

aazzam16661 said:


> Let it Go

Click to collapse



Like a pro


----------



## GrammarNazi (Mar 11, 2014)

That I am

Sent from my dictionary.


----------



## huggs (Mar 11, 2014)

pretending to be


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 11, 2014)

a pro in

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 11, 2014)

Behind sheep's clothing

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> Behind sheep's clothing

Click to collapse



lurks the wolf


----------



## (N0)ob (Mar 12, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> lurks the wolf

Click to collapse



of the wilderness


----------



## pencil42 (Mar 12, 2014)

(N0)ob said:


> of the wilderness

Click to collapse



Carving out a

Sent from my Xperia L using Tapatalk


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 12, 2014)

A howling plan

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## The_Overthinker (Mar 12, 2014)

To kill a

Sent from my C1605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 12, 2014)

man peeking outside

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarektarabichi (Mar 12, 2014)

*And the story continues*

And He Saw


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 12, 2014)

The bright light

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.7.0


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2014)

TheKrishna17 said:


> The bright light

Click to collapse



at the end


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 12, 2014)

of the tunnel


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2014)

was the reason


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

To buy s4

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 12, 2014)

And burn it  

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.7.0


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 12, 2014)

With nuclear radiation 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 12, 2014)

onto a dvr

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

But no luck

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 12, 2014)

spinning out of


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 13, 2014)

The commanders control 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## (N0)ob (Mar 13, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> The commanders control
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



on his life


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 13, 2014)

*hey*

Your wildest dreams.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Your wildest dreams.

Click to collapse



might come true


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 13, 2014)

due to new

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 13, 2014)

Spacesuits on Mars


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 13, 2014)

and pluto. If

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 14, 2014)

Targets are achieved 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 14, 2014)

*then*

what do now?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2014)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 15, 2014)

And harry hamster

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2014)

hamster's best friend


----------



## sucker for sony's (Mar 15, 2014)

Had an idea

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 15, 2014)

To subsribe this

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## galaw007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Build a bridge

Sent from the Toaster in The Restaurant at the End of the Universe.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> To subsribe this

Click to collapse



thread to favorites


----------



## Thidney (Mar 15, 2014)

...on this forum...


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

in the internet

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

Have a gf

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

for important reasons

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

I stayed with here 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

and someone stalked

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 15, 2014)

I got irritated

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 15, 2014)

so I ate

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

Apple then (my gf )

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Apple then (my gf )
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Bought galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 16, 2014)

No,!!!!! Galaxy s4

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 16, 2014)

rezal thomas said:


> Who I am

Click to collapse



Ten post violator

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## chema88 (Mar 16, 2014)

And it´s awesome


----------



## rezal thomas (Mar 16, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Ten post violator
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



Its a book title,can't post it in three word story???


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 16, 2014)

Then we should


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 16, 2014)

Stop Look Listen 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 16, 2014)

To my s4

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Juanmacc (Mar 17, 2014)

feel the pain


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 17, 2014)

in the rain

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 17, 2014)

and also hail


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 17, 2014)

But no umbrella

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> But no umbrella

Click to collapse



for idiotic story-lines


----------



## neustadt (Mar 18, 2014)

but quite clever


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 18, 2014)

in some tricks

Sent from my MiniCM-powered Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> in some tricks
> 
> Sent from my MiniCM-powered Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To get gf

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 18, 2014)

to be more

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 19, 2014)

Up for a

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2014)

battle between the


----------



## AttackManatee (Mar 19, 2014)

esoterically influenced ideologies


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2014)

AttackManatee said:


> esoterically influenced ideologies

Click to collapse



and nitty-gritty reality


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 19, 2014)

With false result

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## TerlfY (Mar 19, 2014)

she still passed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 20, 2014)

To try a

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 20, 2014)

New phone named

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 20, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Silver

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 20, 2014)

The next upcoming

.........................................
visit www.fb.com/softcrush


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

noob will soon


----------



## zaryab360 (Mar 20, 2014)

Release his sources

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

that will demolish


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 20, 2014)

All of humanity.

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

But the noob


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 20, 2014)

Got blown up

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

while trying to


----------



## huggs (Mar 21, 2014)

root his toaster


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 21, 2014)

with his blackberry


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 21, 2014)

pie of wonder

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Mar 21, 2014)

strangebro said:


> below the sea

Click to collapse



Le 10 poster. @M_T_M?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Le 10 poster. @M_T_M?

Click to collapse



wut?


----------



## cascabel (Mar 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> wut?

Click to collapse



You and your mod powers. -.-


Back on topic...




Android_Monsters said:


> pie of wonder
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Without using his


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 21, 2014)

yellow clippers to


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> yellow clippers to

Click to collapse



do the deed


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> do the deed

Click to collapse



which his father


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 21, 2014)

Blew up into

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 21, 2014)

top of the


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 21, 2014)

Food chain of

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 21, 2014)

human and animals


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 21, 2014)

No androids device 

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 21, 2014)

cried the apples

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 22, 2014)

While their children

(people should really try to make this story go somewhere )


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Mar 22, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> While their children
> 
> (people should really try to make this story go somewhere )

Click to collapse



Don't go anywhere

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fongalong (Mar 22, 2014)

Meanwhile, in Gotham

Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 22, 2014)

fongalong said:


> Meanwhile, in Gotham
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



spiderman went trough


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 22, 2014)

And killed batman

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Mar 22, 2014)

Then tea bagged

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thomas Wayne's corpse. 

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.7.0


----------



## aranurea (Mar 22, 2014)

TheKrishna17 said:


> Thomas Wayne's corpse.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.7.0

Click to collapse



Then Alfred's teapot

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

to kill you

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 22, 2014)

With a toaster 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

rooted by luqman

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 22, 2014)

Then hard bricked

Sent from my Rezound using xda-developers app. CyanogenMod 11. S-off


----------



## zaryab360 (Mar 22, 2014)

but it's still

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bootlooped to death

Sent from my Rezound using xda-developers app. CyanogenMod 11. S-off


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 22, 2014)

And mod come

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

Deleted your post

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 22, 2014)

Now I'm crying

Sent from my Rezound using xda-developers app. CyanogenMod 11. S-off


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Little piece of

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

shiny bread with

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 23, 2014)

2 flying cows

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 23, 2014)

Drinking hard liquor

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 23, 2014)

What on earth

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hit your body

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 23, 2014)

And you scream

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

like someone with

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Mar 23, 2014)

A burning sensation

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 23, 2014)

Without knowing that 

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 23, 2014)

it can cause


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 23, 2014)

acute necrotizing fybromialgia

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 24, 2014)

While causing extreme

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Mar 24, 2014)

Tea bagging syndrome

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 24, 2014)

What's with the

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vasconqs (Mar 24, 2014)

Zombies contained. Brains...

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

Naked moonlight swimming.


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 24, 2014)

Zombie apocalyse is

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## cyberzone5 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Alien's very bad...

I came up with this.*


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's why they

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 25, 2014)

Have a giant 


Sent from my crappy Jailbroken apple iPad..... 
Freedoms just another word for nothing left to do... Nothin' ain't worth nothing but it's free.....


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 25, 2014)

To root your

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2014)

phone and tablet

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## rubsiu (Mar 26, 2014)

is not that 
:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 26, 2014)

scary of a

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

Girl that can

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hit you like

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

Your head and

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

I gonna find

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> I gonna find
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A n00b who

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 27, 2014)

will brick my


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nintendo Wii console

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 27, 2014)

pball52998 said:


> Nintendo Wii console
> 
> Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.

Click to collapse



By flashing bootloader

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## f3rd1 (Mar 27, 2014)

with a cable


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

For something else

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 27, 2014)

While trying to


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 27, 2014)

eat an iPhone


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

But no luck

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

the xbox bootloops

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> the xbox bootloops
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With no os

Did you get a new phone ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

then the owner

OT: Yes  Purchased four hours ago.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> then the owner
> 
> OT: Yes  Purchased four hours ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bought new phone

OT: congratz. Lets keep on topic 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 27, 2014)

And threw the

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## EVOuser94 (Mar 27, 2014)

Old Os onto

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 28, 2014)

the windows 3.1


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 28, 2014)

That the bios

Sent from my OG HTC Evo 4G running everolv with android 4.2.2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

Coudnt boot to

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 28, 2014)

the splash screen

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

mikamiko said:


> samsung galaxy s3 amazing phones

Click to collapse



Dont post here

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> the splash screen
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



because the firmware

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

Karakoram2 said:


> because the firmware
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



was corupted coz

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 29, 2014)

Some noob put

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## srv.abhishek (Mar 29, 2014)

My phone flies 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

To my s4

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 29, 2014)

and the phone

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 29, 2014)

got in bootloop


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

Wait, no its

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2014)

time to do

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androvista (Mar 29, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> time to do
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



rooting the motoG


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

With s4 guide

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

you will feel


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 29, 2014)

The brix in 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 30, 2014)

the cold air


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 30, 2014)

combined into a

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## scullie (Mar 30, 2014)

Raging iPhone crusher

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rawh (Mar 30, 2014)

bojan_dk said:


> with solid titanium

Click to collapse



caught between various


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 30, 2014)

planes of reality

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 31, 2014)

And apple fanboi

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Mar 31, 2014)

went to the


----------



## theseabass (Mar 31, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> went to the

Click to collapse



ghetto strip mall...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 31, 2014)

to smell her


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 31, 2014)

Toenails in the

Sent From My Rezound Running Sense 5. S-OFF


----------



## Riche101UK (Mar 31, 2014)

Crusty Apple Pie

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 31, 2014)

and pie controls

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 31, 2014)

Not so awesome

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 31, 2014)

because the pull


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 31, 2014)

of the blackhole

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vanessaem (Mar 31, 2014)

in the ground


----------



## rebelos (Mar 31, 2014)

took him to


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 31, 2014)

The ultra mega

Sent From My Rezound Running Sense 5. S-OFF


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 31, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> in the ground

Click to collapse



Taptalks awful tex

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 2, 2014)

pball52998 said:


> The ultra mega
> 
> Sent From My Rezound Running Sense 5. S-OFF

Click to collapse



alpha and omega

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 2, 2014)

and he was

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 2, 2014)

Close to be

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 3, 2014)

the president of


----------



## sucker for sony's (Apr 3, 2014)

A fish pond

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

Which is located

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## arhamiq (Apr 3, 2014)

In xda forums

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 3, 2014)

at the Leaseweb (server)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## pball52998 (Apr 3, 2014)

But while he

Sent From My Rezound Running Sense 5. S-OFF


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 3, 2014)

Try to get

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 3, 2014)

something useful from

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## pball52998 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jolly green giant

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## sucker for sony's (Apr 4, 2014)

Eating chocolate sweetcorn

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Under a bridge

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 4, 2014)

with red hot

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Spicy chicken nuggets

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 6, 2014)

washed down with


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Brand new soap

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

To make the

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Cheese burger tastier


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

That will eat

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

A giant geek

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 7, 2014)

under her table


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 8, 2014)

Enough to make

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 8, 2014)

an interesting thingy

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## arasgym (Apr 8, 2014)

gonna play voleyball


----------



## joaaoalves (Apr 8, 2014)

With all the


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 8, 2014)

On you but

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> On you but
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Not Steve Jobs (who)

Hey abdo jouma, seeing you after long. I just came back from exams.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 8, 2014)

Made iphone for

YEAH. How you were with exam and welcome back my friend you changed your picture 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 8, 2014)

the emperor's evil

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Apr 9, 2014)

big fat cat


----------



## joaaoalves (Apr 9, 2014)

That eats bad


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 9, 2014)

and expired fish


----------



## ctown25 (Apr 9, 2014)

because it's cheaper


----------



## bdpyo (Apr 9, 2014)

To keep her

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joaaoalves (Apr 9, 2014)

Line straight back


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 10, 2014)

by debunking the

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Apr 10, 2014)

unbelievable sexy rumors


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 11, 2014)

that i actually


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 11, 2014)

like it and

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 11, 2014)

will keep on


----------



## TenTypPies (Apr 11, 2014)

doing beacuse I


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 11, 2014)

the increased amount


----------



## galaxys (Apr 11, 2014)

she drank today


----------



## Disharmony (Apr 12, 2014)

*ohh*

Ahh k den.


----------



## Bigkiler5 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank this post


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 12, 2014)

was not enough

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 12, 2014)

to keep the

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 12, 2014)

thread going because


----------



## bridgeofstraws (Apr 13, 2014)

if it did...


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 13, 2014)

Apocalypse would come

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## minabasla (Apr 13, 2014)

and kill us..


----------



## galaxys (Apr 13, 2014)

cheerleaders would cry


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

And where would

Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AKdballs (Apr 14, 2014)

It wasn't me.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 14, 2014)

sang Shaggy to

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 14, 2014)

his hot concubine

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 14, 2014)

who has keys

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Apr 15, 2014)

to her soul


----------



## NightRaven49 (Apr 17, 2014)

and that he


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2014)

will take her


----------



## arknailed7754 (Apr 17, 2014)

To yemen and

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeSmith (Apr 17, 2014)

seek out the


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 17, 2014)

Ass wax people

SlimKAT : T0LTE : V4A : LoveMEI


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 18, 2014)

Are good indeed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Apr 18, 2014)

with her hot


----------



## sNoxious (Apr 19, 2014)

Body and her

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Stereo8 (Apr 19, 2014)

sNoxious said:


> Body and her
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hot, crying face

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2014)

due to chilli


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> due to chilli

Click to collapse



Being as hot 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Being as hot
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As a moderator


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> As a moderator

Click to collapse



Lol lol lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2014)

keep dreaming, mods


----------



## galaxys (Apr 20, 2014)

of Victoria Secrets


----------



## husam666 (Apr 20, 2014)

being revealed by


----------



## EVOuser94 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kit Kat phones

Sent from my 831C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 21, 2014)

with sixteen megapixel 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 21, 2014)

Yet bad clarity

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hashbang173 (Apr 22, 2014)

And won't fit


----------



## Koragg618 (Apr 22, 2014)

In my pocket

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 22, 2014)

because the screen


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2014)

was too huge


----------



## JJKPL (Apr 23, 2014)

I broke it


----------



## NightRaven49 (Apr 23, 2014)

because I said


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 23, 2014)

Not at all

Typed using Iphone kb and sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 23, 2014)

None of them

Typed using Iphone kb and sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 24, 2014)

because they are


----------



## Xatar (Apr 24, 2014)

in a big


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Toonsmyth cartoon God

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iDpC1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Root or not

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 25, 2014)

H866C Root help

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2014)

flush it down


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 26, 2014)

the rabbit hole

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

and let go


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 27, 2014)

Over my head


----------



## Senior_Limpio (Apr 27, 2014)

And could not

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 28, 2014)

reach the other


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 28, 2014)

But still not


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 28, 2014)

Till she there


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 29, 2014)

With full of

,,,,,,.............
www.softcrush.in/forum
............


----------



## galaxys (May 1, 2014)

lipstick all over


----------



## Sanjay (May 1, 2014)

Her lips and

,,,,,.............
www.softcrush.in/forum
............


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 1, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Her lips and
> 
> ,,,,,.............
> www.softcrush.in/forum
> ............

Click to collapse



My D met


----------



## luqman98 (May 1, 2014)

the eronous thingy

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 1, 2014)

Yeah it is

Regards
Vivek_Neel


----------



## kingnba6 (May 1, 2014)

is what the


----------



## Rektroid (May 2, 2014)

Samsung phone exploded

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SlapYoSelf (May 2, 2014)

In my hand


----------



## galaxys (May 2, 2014)

which she held


----------



## TheDawid (May 2, 2014)

she's got a


----------



## luqman98 (May 2, 2014)

iPhone 5s instead

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Sanjay (May 2, 2014)

Fit but fat


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 2, 2014)

Everybody does it

Regards
Vivek_Neel


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 2, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Everybody does it
> 
> Regards
> Vivek_Neel

Click to collapse



While having s3x


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 2, 2014)

Hate bad words.



Regards
Vivek_Neel


----------



## Sanjay (May 2, 2014)

And Me too


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 2, 2014)

Let's be clean



Regards
Vivek_Neel


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 3, 2014)

and start over


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 3, 2014)

King of world


----------



## BartxGamer (May 3, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> King of world

Click to collapse



Who was me :>

Wysłane z mojego Optimus G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 4, 2014)

and I decided


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2014)

to take my


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 4, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy s2


----------



## Tr1b4l (May 4, 2014)

to be upgraded


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

To the latest

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 4, 2014)

With AICP Rom  


Regards,

Neel


----------



## hnkotnis (May 4, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> With AICP Rom
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...

Click to collapse



With 99GHz overclock

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Sanjay (May 4, 2014)

But not fully


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 4, 2014)

20 seconds ago

Regards,

Neel


----------



## Demonchild (May 4, 2014)

when it became


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

Spicy chicken nuggets

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2014)

with red wine


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2014)

consuming Muppet named

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (May 5, 2014)

Grand Brand of


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

An old Irish

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 5, 2014)

Walking at night

Regards,

Neel


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

Through a dirty

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

Puddle of Mudd

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

As deep as

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 5, 2014)

We go into

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

The dark jungle

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (May 6, 2014)

together as friends

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 6, 2014)

Leads to success

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## a2441918 (May 6, 2014)

TEAM SONIC DEVELOPERS

Sent from my SOKP powered Galaxy S 4 i9500.


----------



## oddtiki (May 6, 2014)

Are building ROMs


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

That are boss

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 7, 2014)

To  this world


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 7, 2014)

a2441918 said:


> TEAM SONIC DEVELOPERS
> 
> Sent from my SOKP powered Galaxy S 4 i9500.

Click to collapse



Are rocking everywhere

Regards,

Neel


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

2 live and learn

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2014)

Juan bad dude


----------



## oddtiki (May 7, 2014)

Is a tall


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 7, 2014)

Riir said:


> Is a tall
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



kitkat that lives

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Sanjay (May 7, 2014)

In amazon forest


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (May 7, 2014)

where everywhere is


----------



## luqman98 (May 7, 2014)

anywhere in world

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jayc137 (May 7, 2014)

but not here

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (May 7, 2014)

In the Off-Topic.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

Is my cartoons thread

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## emandug (May 7, 2014)

I love you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

Mean my thread? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## F4uzan (May 7, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Like a pro

Click to collapse



you're a pro ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Tr1b4l (May 7, 2014)

He's a pro


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2014)

on the go



(didn't you know ? )


----------



## galaxys (May 8, 2014)

with a hoe


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 8, 2014)

Good Morning Sir

Regards,

Neel


----------



## Zephyr! (May 8, 2014)

Why good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 8, 2014)

When we stay

Regards,

Neel


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2014)

that's so gay


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> that's so gay

Click to collapse



Gay ? Why ? Really ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 8, 2014)

because why not


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

NightRaven49 said:


> because why not

Click to collapse



And because toasters

#F4UZAN


----------



## Rektroid (May 8, 2014)

And why aren't

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tr1b4l (May 8, 2014)

we all happy ?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

Tr1b4l said:


> we all happy ?

Click to collapse



I believe so!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (May 8, 2014)

Yes, it is!

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes, it is!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really ? But why ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 8, 2014)

For some reason

Regards,

Neel


----------



## Sanjay (May 8, 2014)

They both stayed


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

In a hotel

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2014)

on the beach


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

Eating chocolate pudding

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2014)

infused with rum* .*


----------



## mrao (May 8, 2014)

and raisins galore

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

Until stomachs ached

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (May 9, 2014)

amd now the


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

People went home

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 9, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> with empty stomaches

Click to collapse



and stuffed mouth

#F4UZAN


----------



## F4uzan (May 9, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> singing bollywood songs

Click to collapse



While burning house 

#F4UZAN


----------



## jagan2 (May 9, 2014)

They did it!


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 9, 2014)

"Yay!" they chanted


----------



## Sanjay (May 9, 2014)

But still that


----------



## kingnba6 (May 9, 2014)

was not enough


----------



## luqman98 (May 9, 2014)

and that didn't

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 9, 2014)

Work for me

Regards,

Neel


----------



## kexarr (May 9, 2014)

So they went

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

To burn more

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 10, 2014)

Woods and tried


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2014)

jumping the fence


----------



## Sanjay (May 10, 2014)

With ice-cream in


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 10, 2014)

Their laptop bags

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 10, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Their laptop bags
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



are packed with

#F4UZAN


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 10, 2014)

dynamite and C4


----------



## Sanjay (May 10, 2014)

And ready to


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 10, 2014)

Sick the dogs

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 10, 2014)

With his sticks

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## circuit1 (May 10, 2014)

in his mouth


----------



## Angristan (May 10, 2014)

With their mises 

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 11, 2014)

Angristan said:


> With their mises
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dancing a Jig:laugh:


----------



## Sanjay (May 11, 2014)

Jag jiggi jag

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## donkeyhigh (May 11, 2014)

he smiled evily


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 11, 2014)

As he placed


----------



## circuit1 (May 13, 2014)

his finger into


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 13, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> his finger into

Click to collapse



his friend's pocket


----------



## twolfekc (May 13, 2014)

And found a

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 13, 2014)

Cherished family photo

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 13, 2014)

With golden frame

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Rockstar600 (May 13, 2014)

Then it broke


----------



## circuit1 (May 13, 2014)

into small particles


----------



## paper13579 (May 13, 2014)

Then he died

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## galaxys (May 13, 2014)

all over her


----------



## circuit1 (May 14, 2014)

in the very


----------



## hiperglyde (May 14, 2014)

Way she loved

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sanjay (May 14, 2014)

And took care

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## forddim (May 14, 2014)

My mobile phone


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 14, 2014)

took picture of


----------



## Sanjay (May 14, 2014)

With 30MP camera

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## circuit1 (May 14, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> With 30MP camera
> 
> .............................
> softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



to showoff how


----------



## Sanjay (May 14, 2014)

My camera is

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Raeigis (May 14, 2014)

An amazing one

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 15, 2014)

And water proof

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheLastDonLLC (May 15, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> And water proof
> 
> .............................
> softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



While shooting lasers


----------



## F4uzan (May 15, 2014)

TheLastDonLLC said:


> While shooting lasers

Click to collapse



with one hand

#F4UZAN


----------



## circuit1 (May 15, 2014)

to the pant


----------



## Raeigis (May 15, 2014)

Of an Alien

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 15, 2014)

Kills it off

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## forddim (May 15, 2014)

with vampires teeth


----------



## circuit1 (May 15, 2014)

in his butt


----------



## Sanjay (May 15, 2014)

And crazy to

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 15, 2014)

Kill one more

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cyberidd (May 15, 2014)

On the next


----------



## TheLastDonLLC (May 15, 2014)

cyberidd said:


> On the next

Click to collapse



Fifth of November


----------



## forddim (May 15, 2014)

or april fifteen


----------



## Sanjay (May 15, 2014)

Or dec 15th

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## F4uzan (May 15, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Or dec 15th
> 
> .............................
> softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



but no more

#F4UZAN


----------



## Sanjay (May 15, 2014)

Alive.The story

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 15, 2014)

On feb 30

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## circuit1 (May 15, 2014)

continues with twist


----------



## Sanjay (May 16, 2014)

Both hero herohin

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## forddim (May 16, 2014)

or never again


----------



## GrammarNazi (May 16, 2014)

Again we meet

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## forddim (May 16, 2014)

remarkable sunshine days


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 16, 2014)

when we both

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 16, 2014)

Run away using

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## circuit1 (May 16, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Run away using
> 
> .............................
> softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



the horse which


----------



## Raeigis (May 16, 2014)

Is totaly retarded

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 16, 2014)

But still looked

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## EVOuser94 (May 16, 2014)

Like a unicorn's

Sent from my 831C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raeigis (May 16, 2014)

Baby without corn

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 16, 2014)

was sleeping with


----------



## Rockstar600 (May 16, 2014)

The dog and

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 16, 2014)

Dad got jealous

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper13579 (May 16, 2014)

THE TROLL MASTER

Press Thanks If I Helped!!


----------



## piergetto (May 17, 2014)

took a shot


----------



## TheLastDonLLC (May 17, 2014)

But Lebron'd it


----------



## Sanjay (May 17, 2014)

To chocolate flavour

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Disharmony (May 17, 2014)

*ohh*

OMG


----------



## kingnba6 (May 17, 2014)

was the feeling


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 17, 2014)

Like on the

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (May 17, 2014)

Floor of ice

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TsunaH (May 17, 2014)

With a litlle


----------



## Raeigis (May 17, 2014)

Chocolate ice cream

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (May 17, 2014)

Hot golden plate

.............................
softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Ark1406 (May 17, 2014)

Large brown potato


----------



## Lemon_Lime`s (May 17, 2014)

Then She Became...


----------



## galaxys (May 18, 2014)

wet all over


----------



## Sanjay (May 18, 2014)

The floor and

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Raeigis (May 18, 2014)

Started to be

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## forddim (May 18, 2014)

more and more


----------



## @rchit (May 18, 2014)

ugly and horrible


----------



## Raeigis (May 18, 2014)

'Cause her facz

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 18, 2014)

hit the floor


----------



## circuit1 (May 18, 2014)

with high impact


----------



## zonly1 (May 19, 2014)

That is when

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 19, 2014)

her zipper broke


----------



## Rektroid (May 19, 2014)

And my phone

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (May 19, 2014)

Lost at sea

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## kingnba6 (May 19, 2014)

which mean all


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

my world is


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 19, 2014)

three word story


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

which finally ended


----------



## zonly1 (May 19, 2014)

said no one

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

will ever post


----------



## neo.ank (May 19, 2014)

Anything remotely related

Razr HD with Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Klejdi90 (May 20, 2014)

To follow the

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

real path of


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 20, 2014)

Heaven to hell


----------



## Sanjay (May 20, 2014)

To kill bill

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 20, 2014)

And get satisfied


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2014)

Till he becomes

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

one of them


----------



## Sanjay (May 20, 2014)

Then kill herself

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Klejdi90 (May 20, 2014)

In a dream

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Rockstar600 (May 20, 2014)

And got away

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klejdi90 (May 20, 2014)

From pyramid head

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2014)

in the flesh


----------



## Sanjay (May 21, 2014)

Which was found

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Klejdi90 (May 21, 2014)

Out to be

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## zonly1 (May 21, 2014)

or was it

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstar600 (May 21, 2014)

The boy, who

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (May 21, 2014)

Rockstar600 said:


> The boy, who
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lived to kill

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Rockstar600 (May 21, 2014)

the unicorns of

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 21, 2014)

Paradise city conquered

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## paper13579 (May 21, 2014)

To be continued...


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

paper13579 said:


> To be continued...

Click to collapse



in next life


----------



## galaxys (May 22, 2014)

with her bare


----------



## Sanjay (May 22, 2014)

1 dollor to

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 22, 2014)

Spend on the


----------



## Raeigis (May 22, 2014)

Game of life

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Did you see...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Raeigis (May 22, 2014)

The back star

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

behind that awesome...


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> behind that awesome...

Click to collapse



  universally compatible rom

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> universally compatible rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was a cute....


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> was a cute....

Click to collapse



but a bit


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Sexy and she...


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 22, 2014)

i touched her.


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> i touched her.

Click to collapse



and she touched


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> and she touched

Click to collapse



My dirty creamy... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## micxploed (May 23, 2014)

and turned on

Sent from my SGH-M819N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 23, 2014)

The light switch

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 23, 2014)

standing in water


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 23, 2014)

And got electrocuted

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> The light switch
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



then my momma...


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 23, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> then my momma...

Click to collapse



came to me


----------



## jomar_uk (May 23, 2014)

And tearfully asked


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

jomar_uk said:


> And tearfully asked

Click to collapse



Are you pregnant?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 23, 2014)

She said maybe


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

TheBlackWolf said:


> She said maybe

Click to collapse



Then he said

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoTrix (May 23, 2014)

Yes or no?

Sent from my C1605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (May 23, 2014)

because i am


----------



## jomar_uk (May 23, 2014)

Hoping its yes


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Then she said

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scottspa74 (May 24, 2014)

There's no daddy 

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xqae24 (May 24, 2014)

voluntary nerd quarantine


----------



## Stuart Little (May 24, 2014)

random juicy uselessbananasentence!!!


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

He left  alone


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 24, 2014)

His parents and


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

his memories for


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 24, 2014)

his past as

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## GXGOW (May 24, 2014)

the fridge exploded


----------



## Sanjay (May 24, 2014)

Later they went

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 24, 2014)

Anything they found


----------



## Sanjay (May 24, 2014)

For 100$ with

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 24, 2014)

Red tags was

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 24, 2014)

Was looking good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## lill_ingo (May 25, 2014)

so they took


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2014)

To the bar


----------



## zonly1 (May 25, 2014)

and left with

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 25, 2014)

Note3 and Nexus5

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## system.img (May 25, 2014)

and flashed CyanogenMod


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 25, 2014)

but forgot to

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 25, 2014)

Wipe data, cache


----------



## kingnba6 (May 25, 2014)

because my girlfriend


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 25, 2014)

Got a dildo

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper13579 (May 25, 2014)

And shoved it


----------



## Sanjay (May 26, 2014)

Mouth and ears

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## taikuh (May 26, 2014)

where there was


----------



## Sanjay (May 26, 2014)

Long black hairs

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## luqman98 (May 26, 2014)

called beard. He

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 26, 2014)

took her to

Sent from my A25 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riboflava (May 26, 2014)

lick his eyeballs


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 26, 2014)

with great passion

Press thanx if liked !!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> with great passion
> 
> Press thanx if liked !!!!!!

Click to collapse



He gets a....

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakeuten (May 26, 2014)

Leg amputated poorly

sent from a stock AT&T Galaxy S III LTE


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

On his face...

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 26, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> He gets a....
> 
> Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



happiness ,and then

Press thanx if liked !!!!!!


----------



## NAZUnlimited (May 26, 2014)

Two girls grab


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

NAZUnlimited said:


> Two girls grab

Click to collapse



My dirty creamy....

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 26, 2014)

piece of cake


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> piece of cake

Click to collapse



That i have...


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 26, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> That i have...

Click to collapse



bought to eat


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2014)

with red wine


----------



## Sanjay (May 27, 2014)

And chicken piece 

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

In my hole

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (May 27, 2014)

Of nose-ears

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

with great pleasure



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Because i like

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

the amazing ara



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## opssemnik (May 27, 2014)

That grass gives

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

with a pleasent.



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> with a pleasent.

Click to collapse



Do you like...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (May 27, 2014)

some chezzburger? No.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

i said no



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 27, 2014)

And quickly moved


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

To his own

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (May 27, 2014)

house without his


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> house without his

Click to collapse



Pregnant lovely pineapple

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfamousRenny (May 27, 2014)

Who ate some


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

TheInfamousRenny said:


> Who ate some

Click to collapse



Of my delicious

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 28, 2014)

Key lime pie

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 28, 2014)

And s#it bricks


----------



## thousandecibels (May 28, 2014)

with little sauce


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

actually tomato sauce



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 28, 2014)

And called Doctor :sly:


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

and he said



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> and he said

Click to collapse



i am pregnant

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raeigis (May 28, 2014)

Of a penguin 

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

She got shocked



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> She got shocked

Click to collapse



and got an

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

ice cream sandwich



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## neo.ank (May 28, 2014)

But decided to

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

not to eat



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Raeigis (May 28, 2014)

This strange thing

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

but then thought.



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> but then thought.

Click to collapse



Look out you...

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

and see that



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2014)

fish can swim


----------



## edgg51 (May 29, 2014)

In the tub

Sent from my SM-N900T


----------



## thevinh.btr (May 29, 2014)

when what why


----------



## Sanjay (May 29, 2014)

Was answered by

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Nauju (May 29, 2014)

Me + you = love

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------

End of story

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 29, 2014)

on his bed


----------



## fgaurano (May 29, 2014)

putting his hand


----------



## eu_sito (May 29, 2014)

Hala Madrid king

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fgaurano (May 29, 2014)

under his pants


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 29, 2014)

The resolution changed

MINE:
W03 SlimKAT V16 • T0LTE • V4A • ROGERS
WIN8.1 PRO • Dell Venue 8 PRO
Frankenstein Monster Studio Beats (N-Pulse snapped in half)
HERS:
STOCK • G Flex • ROGERS
OMNI • N8013 • V4A
Beats PRO


----------



## puma2265 (May 29, 2014)

and saw dog


----------



## Stuart Little (May 29, 2014)

and the dog said


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 29, 2014)

in her ****



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Nauju (May 29, 2014)

Hope for best

Sent from Dragon Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

Allah only knows

Sent from Dragon Xperia Z


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 29, 2014)

then said that



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (May 29, 2014)

He is pregnant

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 29, 2014)

He ! said his



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## m4RinKo2 (May 29, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> He is pregnant
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



With his dog...


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 29, 2014)

and his cat



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 30, 2014)

Actually a *****-cat


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

with a big....


----------



## luqman98 (May 30, 2014)

tail and its

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## kingnba6 (May 30, 2014)

hairy looking arm


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> hairy looking arm

Click to collapse



Then he wants

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nkay08 (May 30, 2014)

to throw it


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 30, 2014)

In the bin

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> In the bin
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You say what?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (May 30, 2014)

Asked by me

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Asked by me
> 
> .............................
> www.softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



No you don't 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 30, 2014)

Android vs iphone

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 30, 2014)

linux vs mac



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (May 31, 2014)

she wore pink


----------



## Sanjay (May 31, 2014)

Dress but no

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 31, 2014)

Pants on, because

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## Sanjay (May 31, 2014)

She got mood

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (May 31, 2014)

to tan her

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## Sanjay (May 31, 2014)

Inside the skirt

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## TheBlackWolf (May 31, 2014)

Means in heaven


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 31, 2014)

heaven heaven heaven



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 1, 2014)

. Long story short, 

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2014)

go jump off


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 1, 2014)

Between the trees

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## paper13579 (Jun 1, 2014)

I like apples


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 1, 2014)

But must be

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 1, 2014)

something that I


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 1, 2014)

Remembered from dream

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 1, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Remembered from dream
> 
> .............................
> www.softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



Which I had

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Ark1406 (Jun 1, 2014)

While sleeping at


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2014)

the dark park


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 2, 2014)

In South Carolina

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 2, 2014)

Upside down.Suddenly

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## hnkotnis (Jun 2, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Upside down.Suddenly
> 
> .............................
> www.softcrush.in
> .................................

Click to collapse



There was earthquake

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> There was earthquake
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.

Click to collapse



Which is heavily

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 2, 2014)

Damaged her brain

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 2, 2014)

and she died

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 2, 2014)

upside down again.

Sent from my Nexus Five


----------



## sgirard1991 (Jun 2, 2014)

Running around town

Sent from my XT1031 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## g33kparineeti (Jun 3, 2014)

I Love You...


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 3, 2014)

g33kparineeti said:


> I Love You...

Click to collapse



It's too geekish

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 4, 2014)

but nice to

.............................
www.softcrush.in
.................................


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 4, 2014)

Join their big

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pinkLeviosa (Jun 5, 2014)

pack of foxes


----------



## sgirard1991 (Jun 5, 2014)

By the river

Sent from my XT1031 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am schizophrenic
Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

And so many

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheArc (Jun 6, 2014)

People like to


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 6, 2014)

brag about their

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## edgg51 (Jun 6, 2014)

Last time at

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 6, 2014)

The edge of

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (Jun 6, 2014)

Money and credit

Press Thanks


----------



## smuutje (Jun 6, 2014)

It all suddenly


----------



## Carl Jonson (Jun 6, 2014)

Spotted me at

Press Thanks


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 6, 2014)

Women toilet then

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 7, 2014)

i quickly ran


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 7, 2014)

Round and round

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 7, 2014)

Untill someone stop

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## obtuce (Jun 7, 2014)

Geo8 said:


> me from falling

Click to collapse



By throwing rope


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 7, 2014)

Which turned out

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## SvAlex (Jun 7, 2014)

And was torn


----------



## Carl Jonson (Jun 7, 2014)

By the amazing

Press Thanks If Liked


----------



## little_bigwinner (Jun 7, 2014)

Suddenly pizza died


----------



## Enkidu24 (Jun 7, 2014)

Be a legend


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 8, 2014)

Like the joker

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Carl Jonson (Jun 8, 2014)

Will he die ?

Press Thanks If Liked


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

This is useless

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vmaster88 (Jun 8, 2014)

except it would


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey you there

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 8, 2014)

Wanna be My

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Mister Lova lova 

--- • Hit Thanks If I Helped You • --


----------



## sacamuelas (Jun 8, 2014)

*spanish*

hi everyone,
New to this site, I wanted to help some one to translate to Spanish, if someone is interested, and sorry i do not know if it is the right place to post this,
thank you


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 9, 2014)

sacamuelas said:


> hi everyone,
> New to this site, I wanted to help some one to translate to Spanish, if someone is interested, and sorry i do not know if it is the right place to post this,
> thank you

Click to collapse



Yes, you're wrong!

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Lets go there

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 9, 2014)

I heard they

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 10, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> I heard they
> 
> Only Chuck Norris can judge me.

Click to collapse



Walk away from

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Your big mommy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Jun 11, 2014)

with black limousine


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 11, 2014)

going to prom


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 11, 2014)

Without a date

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Maeorn (Jun 11, 2014)

So they had


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 12, 2014)

money because my

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 12, 2014)

Pockets are empty


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

But not to

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 12, 2014)

Mention there are

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

You momma inside


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 13, 2014)

that fridge. Somebody

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2014)

call the terminator


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 13, 2014)

and he will


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Go to his

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 13, 2014)

secret lab and

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Catch his own

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 13, 2014)

death of cold

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Old or death

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 14, 2014)

But something happen

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Scrags (Jun 14, 2014)

man flew over


----------



## hnkotnis (Jun 14, 2014)

Mount Everest and


----------



## galaxys (Jun 15, 2014)

jumped out the


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 15, 2014)

plane to seek


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 15, 2014)

banner that he


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 15, 2014)

Had forgotten inside

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 15, 2014)

the ship called


----------



## Targzip (Jun 15, 2014)

XDA, which was


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2014)

sailing to the


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ocean of knowledge 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at that

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## sls13 (Jun 16, 2014)

there is a


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 16, 2014)

big ass bee


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jun 16, 2014)

Biting the girl

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 16, 2014)

Who died yesterday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 16, 2014)

horse-looking girl with


----------



## dased14 (Jun 17, 2014)

Big yellow teeth


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jun 17, 2014)

And a giant

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 17, 2014)

Spider with Black

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 17, 2014)

bears that like

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jun 18, 2014)

To eat Nutella

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dased14 (Jun 18, 2014)

On a buttered

Sent from somewhere


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 18, 2014)

Am watching football!!


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 18, 2014)

With my eyes

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 18, 2014)

and they are


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 19, 2014)

chinky from all


----------



## Stereo8 (Jun 19, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> chinky from all

Click to collapse



the money I

Sent either from my potato phone, or my Nexus 7.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 19, 2014)

made while working


----------



## dased14 (Jun 19, 2014)

In a building

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's boring today


----------



## panpjp (Jun 19, 2014)

Herp derp derp

Sent from my One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

panpjp said:


> Herp derp derp
> 
> Sent from my One X+ using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Derp Derp Derp


----------



## SwagKash (Jun 19, 2014)

Who am i


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 19, 2014)

*722*



SwagKash said:


> Who am i

Click to collapse



U r SwagKash


----------



## Stereo8 (Jun 19, 2014)

Walkaway88 said:


> U r SwagKash

Click to collapse



Said the dude


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 20, 2014)

That was at

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## _dknight (Jun 20, 2014)

failure, recovery, success!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 20, 2014)

on hot planet


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Power. Love. Respect.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 21, 2014)

which is run


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 21, 2014)

And the reason

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## JamesAutumn (Jun 21, 2014)

Into the oblivion


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 22, 2014)

because the ending


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 22, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> because the ending

Click to collapse



Is really near

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jun 22, 2014)

Edge of tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 22, 2014)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Edge of tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



. Live. Die. Repeat.

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 22, 2014)

That's how the


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

Game is about

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2014)

to finish in

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## AdrianSC (Jun 23, 2014)

a little room..


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 23, 2014)

called the mockingbird


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 23, 2014)

fat weird-looking woman


----------



## marcustdu (Jun 24, 2014)

Banged in a

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 24, 2014)

Piece of comcumber

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 24, 2014)

wrapped in a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 25, 2014)

Hot fresh tortilla


----------



## galaxys (Jun 25, 2014)

washed down with


----------



## dased14 (Jun 25, 2014)

An ice cold 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 25, 2014)

stream of water


----------



## galaxys (Jun 25, 2014)

that was boring


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 25, 2014)

and going nowhere


----------



## dased14 (Jun 25, 2014)

So again we 

Sent from somewhere


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 25, 2014)

Started posting stories

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 25, 2014)

to get rid


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jun 25, 2014)

another boring story.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 25, 2014)

so the main


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Jun 25, 2014)

Google keynote standby


----------



## anhsirk (Jun 26, 2014)

reminded everyone of


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 26, 2014)

nothing and everything


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2014)

Lollipop or LSD


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Whatever it maybe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 26, 2014)

I will be

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 26, 2014)

The biggest dumb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hausch (Jun 26, 2014)

The chocolate queen


----------



## Walkaway88 (Jun 26, 2014)

USA vs GER


----------



## blowingoff (Jun 26, 2014)

what a thread


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats going to

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbertoche (Jun 27, 2014)

bake some laughs


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

And i wish


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 27, 2014)

I was a


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2014)

good man back


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey there who


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 27, 2014)

will let me


----------



## ekrunch (Jun 27, 2014)

shave my back


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2014)

la la la

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Lk86 (Jun 28, 2014)

This is the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 28, 2014)

end of another


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2014)

great story. Restarting......

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 28, 2014)

just for shiggles


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

There was a


----------



## Joyarup (Jun 28, 2014)

hero, who tried


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

To bang his


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 29, 2014)

head to the


----------



## melyons1987 (Jun 29, 2014)

End of the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 29, 2014)

most recent story.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 29, 2014)

bump on his....

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Dirty big tv


----------



## rabbyx (Jun 29, 2014)

go for lunch

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------

Form follows function


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

And eat your


----------



## Vlasp (Jun 29, 2014)

Mom's best baked


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2014)

shoved into the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jun 30, 2014)

clown's face. Then...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

He goes to

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jun 30, 2014)

The circus carnival...

Trimis de pe al meu LG-D802 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> The circus carnival...
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu LG-D802 folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With his dear!


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jun 30, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> With his dear!

Click to collapse



beloved awesome beast....


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> beloved awesome beast....

Click to collapse



right out his


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 30, 2014)

21 min ago


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh yeah yeah

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jun 30, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Oh yeah yeah
> 
> Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



Trying to tinkle...  ??

Trimis de pe al meu LG-D802 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> Trying to tinkle...  ??
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu LG-D802 folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let's get loss

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jun 30, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Let's get loss
> 
> Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



while walking in (a park)....


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 1, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> while walking in

Click to collapse



circles from boredom.


----------



## ekrunch (Jul 1, 2014)

One day, this


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 1, 2014)

story will be


----------



## ekrunch (Jul 1, 2014)

told in reverse


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 1, 2014)

to be understood


----------



## ekrunch (Jul 1, 2014)

by the midgets


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

And the big

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 1, 2014)

n00bs of xda?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## uponbar (Jul 1, 2014)

Fact or fiction

Sent from my SM-T320 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

uponbar said:


> Fact or fiction
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Your momma or


----------



## kevin1091 (Jul 1, 2014)

maybe your daddy


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Wants to bang

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 1, 2014)

but probably not


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 3, 2014)

Head on a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stereo8 (Jul 3, 2014)

ladyhaylin said:


> Head on a
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Really big hippo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

That is to

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 3, 2014)

Big and blue

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

ladyhaylin said:


> Big and blue
> 
> I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg

Click to collapse



And really much


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 3, 2014)

later the people


----------



## phstratton (Jul 3, 2014)

all grabbed their


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

phstratton said:


> all grabbed their

Click to collapse



creamy dirty mummy


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 3, 2014)

bandages and laughed


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 3, 2014)

Dirty and wet

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

ladyhaylin said:


> Dirty and wet
> 
> I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg

Click to collapse



then he will. . . .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 3, 2014)

Get to see

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 4, 2014)

a lame story


----------



## galaxys (Jul 4, 2014)

about the fireworks


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 4, 2014)

That were delayed 

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Junky228 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thunder scared dog.


----------



## eddielement (Jul 4, 2014)

living love dead


----------



## ddmclw (Jul 4, 2014)

Dog broke window


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2014)

and escaped outside

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

His girlfriend's house


----------



## Ger_uit_Loon (Jul 4, 2014)

into the pool


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 4, 2014)

Filled with bricks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger_uit_Loon (Jul 4, 2014)

And then died


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 4, 2014)

Without thinking twice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Without thinking twice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



or maybe quattro


----------



## Ger_uit_Loon (Jul 4, 2014)

like the Audi


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Ger_uit_Loon said:


> like the Audi

Click to collapse



Or you momma


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2014)

or your grandma

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> or your grandma
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



or your grandpa


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 4, 2014)

Or your papa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Or your sister 

- @poison spyder

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2014)

or (censored) them

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Or your father

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Ger_uit_Loon (Jul 4, 2014)

oh my god...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

What? @Ger_uit_Loon 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 4, 2014)

Keeping it in

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Inside his own

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 4, 2014)

airconditioned antique automobile


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 4, 2014)

That drove like

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Geezay (Jul 4, 2014)

a Bugatti Veyron

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 4, 2014)

With sleek black 

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Geezay (Jul 4, 2014)

Oily dirty interior

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Or your momma

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 5, 2014)

This is getting 

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 5, 2014)

dumb once again


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2014)

BURN! BURN! BURN!

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 5, 2014)

Need some ice

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 5, 2014)

to cool the


----------



## galaxys (Jul 5, 2014)

hot tempered actress


----------



## TheArc (Jul 5, 2014)

That has no


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 5, 2014)

Talent and skill

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2014)

sense to do

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 5, 2014)

Money she makes

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 5, 2014)

That cut things 

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2014)

mad. Then, he

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Walks into her

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## UAdeveloper (Jul 5, 2014)

big and smelly


----------



## UAdeveloper (Jul 5, 2014)

without using a


----------



## leomd333 (Jul 5, 2014)

Eat a pigeon

Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2014)

and also sheeps

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Naddict (Jul 6, 2014)

Mod note... Thread cleaned of inappropriate innuendo... Keep it respectful and clean in here..


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> and also sheeps
> 
> oxen and goats
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

horses and goats

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> horses and goats
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Cows and pigs

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

go to infinity @ladyhaylin 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 7, 2014)

which means they


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

are really into 

reply to @kingnba6

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 7, 2014)

getting money and


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

spending it on 

reply to @kingnba6

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## hnkotnis (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> spending it on
> 
> reply to @kingnba6
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Buying Nexus phones

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

And lg phones

reply to @hnkotnis

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## hnkotnis (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> And lg phones
> 
> reply to @hnkotnis
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Which are pre-bricked

Reply to @DanielBink, who is mentioning me for no reason.  
Just don't mention me.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 7, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Which are pre-bricked
> 
> Reply to @DanielBink, who is mentioning me for no reason.
> Just don't mention me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because lg sucks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 8, 2014)

ladyhaylin said:


> Because lg sucks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Judgment is Near.....

:silly:


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

remorema said:


> So is porn! :evensilly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Keep it clean. 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Which are pre-bricked
> 
> Reply to @DanielBink, who is mentioning me for no reason.
> Just don't mention me.
> ...

Click to collapse



and nexus phones

reply to @hnkotnis lol  mention 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## hnkotnis (Jul 8, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> and nexus phones
> 
> reply to @hnkotnis lol  mention
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Which are awesome

Reply to @DanielBink, you won't change LOL  

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

to bring up 

reply to @hnkotnis 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Samsung phones! Again @DanielBink 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

And LG Flagships @ladyhaylin

Reply to @ladyhaylin

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Ugh no LG @DanielBink  

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

what brand then? @ladyhaylin

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Samsung addict here

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Thinking n5 possibly 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Nexus 5 Beautiful

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2014)

and cool design

(Wish that I can own this phone)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 8, 2014)

Beats the iphone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 8, 2014)

in any case


----------



## iKoolkid (Jul 8, 2014)

It smells like

Sent from my HTC one [color=48484]m8[/color]


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

And your uncle

Cheat:
This is absolutely silly 

 Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA-FORUM, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol and lol @ladyhaylin

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## hnkotnis (Jul 8, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Lol and lol @ladyhaylin
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Too much LOL

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

Over powered lol @hnkotnis

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX ROM .


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jul 9, 2014)

while thinking OMFG


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

And thinking LOL

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2014)

to be good

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 9, 2014)

AFAIK its OMFG

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 10, 2014)

is what kids


----------



## galaxys (Jul 10, 2014)

run through the


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Glas and is


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 10, 2014)

Here we go

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## ANTICHRISTUS REX (Jul 10, 2014)

again and again.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 11, 2014)

Seems like a

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 11, 2014)

Lovely day with

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 11, 2014)

The sun and

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Of your papa


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 11, 2014)

Android is ___

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Super and the


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 11, 2014)

XDA-FORUM app is 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Better then Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2014)

You mean *than

-_-

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah i'm sorry @Android Pizza


----------



## Carl Jonson (Jul 11, 2014)

I am back


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 11, 2014)

To say goodbye?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 11, 2014)

because this thread


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2014)

Less active then

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 11, 2014)

the same time


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 12, 2014)

to use the


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 12, 2014)

Ported ROM of

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2014)

watching the beautiful


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 12, 2014)

Sky as she 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Wants to go


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jul 12, 2014)

To eat potato

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

With his uncle


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jul 12, 2014)

With weed in

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

His uncle's ear


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jul 12, 2014)

While her father


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Had weed also


----------



## chitose_ndy (Jul 12, 2014)

And her mom


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Was draining his


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 12, 2014)

Bank account for

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2014)

Buying hellokity and

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Rockstar600 (Jul 12, 2014)

They met a 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 12, 2014)

Pot dealer inside

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Getting the money


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 12, 2014)

so he can


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 12, 2014)

From uruguay without

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kobro (Jul 12, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> From uruguay without
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



losing his mind


----------



## SanD-82 (Jul 12, 2014)

nor his luggage

Enviado desde mi XT1058 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 13, 2014)

nor beloved machete


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Into his creapy


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2014)

Uncle with katana

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 13, 2014)

With a candlestick 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## Lu5ck (Jul 13, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Also in his

Click to collapse



dark green pant


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Hanging above his

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2014)

Underwear that stink

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## NoteboyTech (Jul 14, 2014)

germany won finals

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iKoolkid (Jul 14, 2014)

Now Argentina's crying

Sent from my *HTC One m8*


----------



## galaxys (Jul 14, 2014)

big wet tears


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Into uncle's ear

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 14, 2014)

because my father


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Was also in

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2014)

That place with

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Uncle's ear salat


----------



## Vattu (Jul 14, 2014)

underneath his cloak


----------



## gerceli (Jul 14, 2014)

Only write here

GT-I9295 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

In uncle's ear


----------



## xharoonx (Jul 14, 2014)

xda developers forum 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

That is made


----------



## xharoonx (Jul 14, 2014)

by uncle's ear ? 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 15, 2014)

For Uncle's ear

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 15, 2014)

Of uncles ear?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bloodyprince (Jul 15, 2014)

pain in ear


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 15, 2014)

My ear hurts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 15, 2014)

From telling ear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xharoonx (Jul 15, 2014)

game of ?s

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 15, 2014)

Also in his


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 15, 2014)

pants, where his


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 15, 2014)

ear is dancing


----------



## xharoonx (Jul 15, 2014)

with other ear ? 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jul 16, 2014)

near the beer


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Sitting on uncle's


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 16, 2014)

New lays pringles

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Michi72 (Jul 16, 2014)

*...*

destroyed by trousers


----------



## karandpr (Jul 16, 2014)

Suddenly the butler


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 16, 2014)

Killed the ear 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 16, 2014)

With  another ear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2014)

Using A ear

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## xharoonx (Jul 16, 2014)

for a ear ? 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 16, 2014)

All is good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jul 16, 2014)

and they lived


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 16, 2014)

only if you


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 16, 2014)

Happily ever after

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 16, 2014)

The victory over

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jul 16, 2014)

Giant Mecha Spiders


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

taste like chicken


----------



## ScardracS (Jul 16, 2014)

The end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tys0n (Jul 16, 2014)

Was never close


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Because uncle's ear


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

was left behind


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 17, 2014)

Another waxy ear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 17, 2014)

Made by uncle's


----------



## karandpr (Jul 17, 2014)

Lazy baby panda


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 17, 2014)

With in his


----------



## karandpr (Jul 17, 2014)

three credit cards


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 17, 2014)

Was used for

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 17, 2014)

By trading ears

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2014)

and kidneys. After

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 17, 2014)

He used a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 17, 2014)

Then turn right

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## DJHile (Jul 17, 2014)

Then straight for 

Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 w/ DynamicKat 4.1 GPE on the AT&T Network.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 17, 2014)

you will be


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 17, 2014)

making figure eights


----------



## DJHile (Jul 17, 2014)

Thru the gates 

Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 w/ DynamicKat 4.1 GPE on the AT&T Network.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 18, 2014)

of church while


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 18, 2014)

He licks his


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 18, 2014)

Ear and someones

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Sujunxian (Jul 18, 2014)

she runs away


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2014)

robbed a bank


----------



## DJHile (Jul 18, 2014)

With a sidekick 

Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900A) w/ DynamicKat 4.1 GPE on the AT&T Network.


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2014)

named puppy lover


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2014)

and stole everything

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Rektroid (Jul 18, 2014)

And my houses

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 18, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> And my houses
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



with your phone

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2014)

which was rooted


----------



## TheArc (Jul 19, 2014)

But had a


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2014)

locked bootloader with


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jul 19, 2014)

I need love

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




oscar996 said:


> I need love
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nevermind, just hungry

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 19, 2014)

For superuser rights

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2014)

Suddenly the butler


----------



## SanD-82 (Jul 19, 2014)

came to life

Enviado desde mi XT1058 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 19, 2014)

With uncle's ear


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2014)

up for sale


----------



## DJHile (Jul 19, 2014)

For awesome apps 

Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900A) w/ DynamicKat 4.1 GPE on the AT&T Network.


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2014)

Soon the alpaca


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Will find uncle's


----------



## niko22225 (Jul 20, 2014)

8-string guitar

Sent from my LG-P925g using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jul 20, 2014)

In the toilet

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jul 20, 2014)

Right next to


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 20, 2014)

A raspberry pie

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJHile (Jul 20, 2014)

To build a

Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900A) Powered By DynamicKat 4.1 GPE + Xposed on the AT&T Network.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

DJHile said:


> To build a
> 
> Delivered Via The Almighty Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900A) Powered By DynamicKat 4.1 GPE + Xposed on the AT&T Network.

Click to collapse



Uncle´s Ear´s Factory


----------



## karandpr (Jul 20, 2014)

Soon the ears


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Will dominate the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 20, 2014)

chicken flavored spiders


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

And the world


----------



## Assalitore (Jul 20, 2014)

War Three shall


----------



## SoulFury (Jul 21, 2014)

...begin with Pinoccio....


----------



## galaxys (Jul 21, 2014)

and the seven


----------



## DJHile (Jul 21, 2014)

Hackers will gather


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

the enemies of


----------



## karandpr (Jul 21, 2014)

the alpaca bandits


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 21, 2014)

riding triumphantly over


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 22, 2014)

the hill to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 22, 2014)

take a nap.


----------



## TheRay (Jul 22, 2014)

and watch anime 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

With uncle's ear


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

Soon the alpacas


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Will work together


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

to overthrow the


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Amazing Uncle's Ears


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

i like pies


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 22, 2014)

Mod starts cleaning

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Their own toilets


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2014)

Not today bro

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## galaxys (Jul 23, 2014)

but maybe next


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 23, 2014)

time since i


----------



## windfrenzy (Jul 23, 2014)

ran afoul of


----------



## galaxys (Jul 24, 2014)

and buried near


----------



## The Zel (Jul 24, 2014)

And he died

N⁴


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 25, 2014)

but then revived

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## karandpr (Jul 25, 2014)

with ponies and


----------



## The Zel (Jul 26, 2014)

Bum bum bam

N⁴


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2014)

while hallucinating with


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2014)

rainbows and shrimps


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2014)

and he was

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## The Zel (Jul 26, 2014)

Three word story

N⁴


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2014)

hogtied to chair


----------



## The Zel (Jul 26, 2014)

Good guy karandpr

N⁴


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 26, 2014)

Busy hogging burgers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2014)

off the neighbourhood


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 26, 2014)

wall of collection


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 26, 2014)

Of their hopefull


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 26, 2014)

To be added

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 26, 2014)

To uncle's ears


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 26, 2014)

on my necklace


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

Adjustable uncle ear


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

In the end


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 27, 2014)

where it began


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 27, 2014)

And needs to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

Eat some grandma's


----------



## karandpr (Jul 27, 2014)

one apple pie


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo yo yo

N⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

Ey ey ey


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

I am cool

N⁴


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 27, 2014)

Losing our mind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

Kung fu panda

N⁴


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 27, 2014)

tasted like chicken


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you really

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

Know that Kim

N⁴


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

The Zel said:


> Know that Kim
> 
> N⁴

Click to collapse



Burnt the cat

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Zel (Jul 27, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Burnt the cat
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And ran away

N⁴


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

The Zel said:


> And ran away
> 
> N⁴

Click to collapse



From his house

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

And eat a


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 28, 2014)

nice grilled cheese


----------



## Disharmony (Jul 28, 2014)

*gh*

The the Maxpayne


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 28, 2014)

and turned to

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 28, 2014)

Cook some nice

Friends are you're everything , make friends with those that wants to be friends with you 
There is also true love in friendship


----------



## bland.life (Jul 28, 2014)

ROM builds to


----------



## The Zel (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh come on we were making a great story!

N⁴


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 29, 2014)

bland.life said:


> ROM builds to

Click to collapse



feed the masses

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 29, 2014)

of holy chicken!


----------



## The Zel (Jul 29, 2014)

That like to

N⁴


----------



## settlethestorm (Jul 30, 2014)

Lay many eggs

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Jul 30, 2014)

in the hen


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

with peculiar biology


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

over his mums


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 30, 2014)

Deaf left ear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

Of the uncle

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jul 31, 2014)

without an aunt


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

And uncle into

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 1, 2014)

the early life


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Of walter mitty

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 3, 2014)

the new phone


----------



## 7175 (Aug 3, 2014)

in which there


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 3, 2014)

Was uncle's ear

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 5, 2014)

unclear to hear

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

His own ear 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## galaxys (Aug 7, 2014)

near the bear


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

With his ear

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

on the ground


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

With his girl

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 7, 2014)

And his dog

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Eats a banana

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 7, 2014)

And drinking sprite

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Or bitter lemon

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 7, 2014)

Work hard for


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Some dirty money

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

to buy chicken


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> to buy chicken

Click to collapse



And donate them...


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

9000 phones of

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

chicken wings material

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

And eggs of

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Metallic audi parts

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

that run 9000

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Parts of a 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

Beast mode phone

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

That she got

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 8, 2014)

without a warranty


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 8, 2014)

and ended up


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

Blowing it up

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Before chicken's eyes

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

In a hotel

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

At uncle's island

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 8, 2014)

of chicken fantasies


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

And uncles ear

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 9, 2014)

hears the clucking


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 9, 2014)

Bad wolf of

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Their outdoor


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 10, 2014)

The storm coming...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

To blow us

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 10, 2014)

To the sky


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

And eat some

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

greasy fried chicken


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

And the pizza

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 10, 2014)

From pizza hut


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

La la la ????

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 10, 2014)

wasting time so


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 10, 2014)

She decided to


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

ROOTING her device 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

Of awesomeness freaks

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 11, 2014)

who were down


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

In New York

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

Or maybe in...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 11, 2014)

South Park and


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 11, 2014)

inside uncle's ear


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

Of bad Dragons

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

with uncommonly good


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 12, 2014)

Powers of android

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 12, 2014)

And iOS NOT

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 12, 2014)

the future of


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 12, 2014)

The advanced Android

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 12, 2014)

'L' operating system

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

With mc5 installed

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Modern Combat 5 ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or Asphalt 9...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Or Blitz Brigade ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or angry birds

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

That eats @androidfreak70

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol lol lol 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Then @androidfreak70 is

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still @androidfreak70 now

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Or he transforms

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Into the @LiamAtkins90

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Into the abyss 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Into alcatraz of

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

A prison that...

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 13, 2014)

From s3 Mini

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Believes in baked

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pies and chips 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

But bitter-lemon is

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet and sour 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Baked crispy chicken

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Deep fry hamburger 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

The deep fry

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fried it nicely 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Like crispy chicken

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Pizza BBQ Chicken
Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Love bbq sauce

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn that's awesome

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Or you might

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Eat some chairs ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

And get splinters 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Into his ear

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

He went deaf 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Full of wax

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

And someone came

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

And laughed at

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

The face of

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Of @Bink Feed

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

And @LiamAtkins90's avatar

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

And you're dog

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is little dog  

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

That is swimming

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

And is drowning

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liam saved him 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

To get a

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

@LiamAtkins90's a hero

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Lick from the

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugly Duckling

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Super dog style

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Without his mummy

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe your doggy?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking that bad


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Birding hiself quickly


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

And that was


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

What happened in Oz


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

With your dog


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh god.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

I like to


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 13, 2014)

Three word story


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 13, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 and Bink Feed


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

With my friends


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

@vanessaem hello? Whatsup?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

And going to http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5458363


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

A great place


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

To entertain the


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

People that were


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Licking dogs at


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

This crazy place


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Named XDA Developers


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Were Bink Feed


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Was eating some


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some fried chicken


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

You mean crispy


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah very crispy


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 13, 2014)

Exactly at 5am


Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Vivek went school


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

With his dog


----------



## Pulseuser (Aug 13, 2014)

And his zombie

Sent from a "Galaxy" far, far away with my Ultra Ray Gun


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Was eating his


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Brains for breakfast


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

And your daddy


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was eating Wheaties

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

With his stoners


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah it is


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

See you later


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm back mo'foes 

Sent from G-Pad 
using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

That sounds good


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah guess so.  

Sent from G-Pad 
using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

You really think


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I do


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

But I do


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

It with dogs


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't go to


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

That crazy house


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Where you live


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Where you live

Click to collapse



Because I destroy


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

My taken dogs


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like to


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Lick wet dogshttp://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5458363


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm just crying...


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Good morning everyone


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

Good night everyone

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Are you going?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

After few time..

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes you are


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello,

I just removed a bunch of posts that weren't following the OP.
I know we all can count, the title of the thread is "Three word story". Not "One word story", "Two word story", "Four word story,  "Five word story", etc. 

Please either follow directions or don't post. 
And please keep it clean.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay then he


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Makes some coffee

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

For wet dogs


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 14, 2014)

taste like chicken


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Because he wants

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 14, 2014)

what he wants


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Was a wet

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dog in a... 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Chicken suit of

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Titanium chicken poop

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

That smelled bad

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Because uncle's ears

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Full of wax

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

And full of

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lots of...  stuff

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Made by @jrc2 ???


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

And @Bink Feed

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

And by @androidfreak70

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

And more dirt...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

And much more...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Of your face


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

And much more...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Of @jrc2 face

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Of xperia awesomeness

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Of Galaxy Note


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Archer closed thread 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Of count to....


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 14, 2014)

of course chickens


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Of awesomeness phones

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Like galaxy note


Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning people

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ed_istheword (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello, New World


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Brave new world

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

With good people

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Born under sun

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

With all his


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Vanity and goodness

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Were born to


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Live and die 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

yet on this

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful shapes of


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Colored flower beds

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

With mouse under

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

The bed and

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Her laggy head


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

And hairy tail

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

While she put

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Her hand on


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

The green light 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Became red just


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Before it hit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

My wooden stick 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

and hit the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Lighting strike that

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain morgan's drinks

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Became a massive

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Made by her

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

something humble bumble


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Because he wants

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

To continue his

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

A big candy

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2014)

so 100 kids


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Will eat alot

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2014)

get fat and


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Eat some diggy

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2014)

down chicken with


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

With crispy taste

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Then will drink

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Some crispy chicken

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's from KFC

This has turned into 3 word reply that has nothing to do with the previous 3 posts lol

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Which is unhealthy 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

To eat his

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Potatoes and gravy

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

With much fat 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Like @Archer ( avatar ) has 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

A big cat 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Archer closed thread [emoji12]

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> @Archer closed thread [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The best thread


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

The "count to infinity" thread 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm soo sadd

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Because when sometimes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Am i farting

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Or am I

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Farting at my

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

favorite uncle's ear


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Made in the 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thetitanium (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok got it!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

Three words only.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes you're right


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 15, 2014)

But you should...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

You was offline-today?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Now it's time 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

To post here

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

In the XDADevelopers

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Where nobody sleeps

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

without dreaming about


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

Phones and tablets 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

And Android OS

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2014)

are now ready

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

To implent some

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Android L features

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Are amazing because

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

They implement new

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

And great features

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 16, 2014)

make phone calls


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hacking of the

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hardware and software

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 16, 2014)

and free ones


----------



## moonbutt74 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Until technology fails....*

...then what , hmmm?


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 16, 2014)

I'll tell you


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

What we need

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ed_istheword (Aug 16, 2014)

..is the new...


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 16, 2014)

Motor chain saw 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Bundled at the

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

Price of $279

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 16, 2014)

For just a 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Couple of minutes

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 16, 2014)

To start the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Holy crispy chicken

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

Of life and

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Eated it slowly

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 16, 2014)

and he became


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

A crispy chicken

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Crispy chicken sauce

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

That contains magic

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

And sour sauce

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

That's ultra sour

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Like uncle's ear

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

And his mouth

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Was born to

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 16, 2014)

eat more chicken!


----------



## galaxys (Aug 16, 2014)

but preferred Turkey


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Chicken massage girls

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

That liked chicken

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

With crispy chickeb

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

And bacon tacos

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

sad people ate...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy people too

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 17, 2014)

often to enjoy


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Supercalafajalistickespeealadojus ground beef

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 17, 2014)

That made people

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Laugh out loud

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 17, 2014)

which invented the


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 17, 2014)

Super sign machine

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

To sign his

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

Petition for the


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Ultimate hosting competition

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

Make useful post 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Like i do

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

In OT thread 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

And Q&A threads

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

Just to help

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

XDA people that

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

Encourages him to

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Help more people

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

And become one

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Recognized contributor like

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello there how

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 17, 2014)

How what how

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

What how what

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

With a machete

@Bink Feed could you pm me a link for your theme? I'll test it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 17, 2014)

Of the how

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

He wants to

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 17, 2014)

Eat crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

Everyday, but with

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 17, 2014)

honey BBQ sauce


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 17, 2014)

Everything is better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2014)

When we have

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Aug 17, 2014)

Huge Mecha Spiders


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Biting @Bink Feed

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 17, 2014)

and chicken flavored


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Just eat that

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 17, 2014)

like Yankovic says


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so hot

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Able to lick

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

His own nose 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> His own nose
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



And @androidfreak70 's mouth 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

And @Bink Feed ear  

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

And @androidfreak70 enjoyed-it

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And @androidfreak70 enjoyed-it
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Eh? What? Really? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

That someone licked

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> That someone licked
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Who never licked 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Soggy wet dogs

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## galaxys (Aug 18, 2014)

in muddy water


----------



## WLShafor (Aug 18, 2014)

On a cold


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

dead body with


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 18, 2014)

scars and bruises

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

a dreadful story


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 18, 2014)

To tell someone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

at the campfire


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Was @androidfreak70  farting

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 18, 2014)

Or was it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

smelly rotting corpses


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 18, 2014)

then again it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Before you go

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

You must something

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 18, 2014)

that likes eating

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Monster with the

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

Big tool in

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

His wooden stick

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 18, 2014)

That has a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

a phat phablet


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

Was able to

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

About the preparation 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Uncle's ear hears


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

The song of

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

Christopher Anthon Rea

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

And crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

Xperia Z c6662

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

And Nexus 5

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

To be launched

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Android cell phone

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mind reading eyes

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Licked wet dogs

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

the gangnam dance


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

And eating chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very crispy chicken

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Much more crispy

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

The crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 18, 2014)

bought and ate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> To make more
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Oreos while driving


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> On the chicken
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



While the last


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Loser you are
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



A immature potato


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

To fight bears

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And learn about
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Eating moldy apples


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

salted with pepper


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> salted with pepper

Click to collapse



And peppered with


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

grounded pepper on


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Salt and pepper

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Salt and pepper
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



In the meanwhile


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

the peppered paper


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> the peppered paper

Click to collapse



Peppered a pencil


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

plotting spicy novella


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> plotting spicy novella

Click to collapse



While driving my


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

tricycle with a


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 18, 2014)

which takes you


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

To a land

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

Far far away

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Called crispy-chicken land

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

and there was

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 19, 2014)

ICS Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

then the last 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

post was loading


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

before anyone could

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

click the refresh


----------



## rafi_android (Aug 19, 2014)

and then, something

^ FEEL FREE TO PRESS THANKS BUTTON ^


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

sinister around the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

corner lurked out 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

and starts feeding


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

on the dead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

pigeons on the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

ledge next to

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 19, 2014)

@Bink Feed's head

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

The overcast sky


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Raining down rain

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

From the sky

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

On @androidfreak70's head

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

While he was

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Licking wet dogs

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks alone-here @jrc2

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 20, 2014)

8 hours later

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

 @androidfreak70 came in

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

And said this

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

I got a

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

new and old 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Computer that is

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

Almost a piece

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Of xda history

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

But instead it's 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## xLubricant (Aug 20, 2014)

a chevy camaro


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

with an awesome

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Interior of awesomeness

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

in the hall


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Of awesome people

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

who frequent xda

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just like me

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Yerasa (Aug 20, 2014)

and my kittens


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

play with woolen


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

Socks while turtles


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

Running away from

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

The water while


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

Drinking the water

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Drinking the water
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



With a straw


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

attached to a


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> attached to a

Click to collapse



Drunk irishman who


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

rode a llama


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

And was tired

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

Drinking his vodka


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

the best people 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 20, 2014)

to ask for


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 20, 2014)

so i can


----------



## quitschibu84 (Aug 20, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> so i can

Click to collapse



Fly  to a


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

And broken holes


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Of darkness bacon

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

and cooked meat 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Aug 21, 2014)

with tall cold


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

dead little fingers

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

That touched people

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

and scared them 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

with giant spiders


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

And headless chickens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

running around acting 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

Like having head

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Aches and migranes

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Aches and migranes
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



or just being 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 21, 2014)

Sarcastic as hell


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

towards other people 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 21, 2014)

Who threatened him

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

and tourtered him 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 21, 2014)

To steal the

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

crown that he 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 21, 2014)

Forged with bacon

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

on top of 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

That were walking


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

Near the river

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

grass is greener


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

on the other 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Great pine crushing


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

bones and legs 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Are bundled in


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

to the body

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Of mister paprika


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

pulling your strings


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Into one combo


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

smashing your dreams


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Into a idea

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

That some people 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Will brought out


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

giant mecha spiders


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

That wants to


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

conquer the earth


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

And eat crispy


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

little mecha spiders


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Or just chicken hehehe


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

on a boring


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Road of angels


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Suddenly the devils


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Will appear to


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

bring the spiders


----------



## leechxyz1 (Aug 21, 2014)

into the heaven.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

So the battle


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Where is everywhere


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

But it's nowhere


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe in Britain


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Giant mecha Spiders


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

Eat crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Bald baby pandas


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

alive in incubators


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Where they want

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

To do the

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Harlem Shake at

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 22, 2014)

Madison Square Garden

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## cyrusalmighty (Aug 22, 2014)

Chewing Holyfields Ear

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

She went home

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Aug 22, 2014)

to grab some


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2014)

things she like


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Like crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2014)

and diet coke


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And some ketchup

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 22, 2014)

and playing games


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And jumping around

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Like people do


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And frogs do

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

The hoky poky

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And oki doki

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 22, 2014)

toke a smoky


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And crispy chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Because uncle's ears


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Full of chickens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

That were born


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And getting crispy

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Like we love


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And they be

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

The most powerfull


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And most crispy

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Lovely chicken salsa


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

And we saw a...

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 22, 2014)

rotten body covered

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

With uncle's ear

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Wax on it

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ewww nice taste

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 23, 2014)

in the kitchen


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

There is chicken

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2014)

In the bathroom

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

And other one

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 23, 2014)

who was standing


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2014)

with Giant Mecha


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Burned into the


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

He's on FAYAAAAAAA!!!!!

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone walked in


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

A very tiny

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 23, 2014)

Room which had

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

A extra bed

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2014)

filled with tarantulas


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

To finish him

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2014)

as midnight snack


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Or maybe a

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Pretty awesome road


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Or it's would

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Happen to him

Sent from my SM-T320, Note 1 or S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Aug 23, 2014)

Because false cream


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

And rotten brain

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2014)

frozen in time


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 24, 2014)

like sand through


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

A mesh sieve

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent his lime


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

to eat the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Big pie over


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 24, 2014)

coffee or any


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Other pyama party


----------



## karandpr (Aug 24, 2014)

filled with candies


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

And alot of

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Free stuff in


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

Google play store

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

not worth money


----------



## karandpr (Aug 24, 2014)

Suddenly around the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

campfire the people 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Are eating candies


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

stolen from babies


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Like they want


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

to be different 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

From the rest

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

Android is Android

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

But stories are


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes made up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

By XDA developers

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

and members of 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sam's club in

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

the furthest place

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Aug 25, 2014)

from planet Mars


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

And from planet 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## notanaccount (Aug 25, 2014)

*-*

whichs still undiscovered...


----------



## warface123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Master of hardstyle


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Giant mecha spiders


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

With crispy chicken


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

and French fries

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Like mario has


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

eaten with luigi

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

And wario and


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And wario and

Click to collapse



Sometimes princess peach

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

And of course


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

the whole crew 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Was active there


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

and then decided 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

To raise money


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

for the homeless 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

People were we


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

sad but true 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Just like he


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

was sometimes a 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Jerk like he


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

thought he knew 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

better than anyone 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

but sadly the 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

the whole story

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

all very wrong 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

devoured by the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

krakken from the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Local kiddie pool


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Discount coupons of


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Suddenly a coupon


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

flew out of


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 25, 2014)

ate more chicken


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 25, 2014)

Humans and some

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## poison spyder (Aug 25, 2014)

That jarvis made

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## poison spyder (Aug 25, 2014)

icrap phone parts

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

And mac's screens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

the next person

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

And expensive trash

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

It's expensive trash

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

He needed more

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Money to getting

Click to collapse



more chicken to


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

in the meanwhile


----------



## nbrska (Aug 25, 2014)

and sitting strange


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

strange things with


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Mega crispy chicken

Click to collapse



he doesnt mind


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

that he love


----------



## poison spyder (Aug 25, 2014)

Love to KFC

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

as he does


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

stronger than a


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

MegaDJPlay said:


> stronger than a

Click to collapse



Three word story

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

A fart blew

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

although he was


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

That ran away

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 25, 2014)

From his mamma

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Received with the

Click to collapse



Shotgun and knife

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Two miniguns and

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

And a jetpack

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

And rocket launcher

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

started shooting a little


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

into a giant


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

From chicken's mouth

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Shooting rockets at

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Your own family

Sent from a bunch of fingers using AOSP Keyboard


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Because i'm muahahahahha

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

I know right

Sent from a bunch of fingers using AOSP Keyboard


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 25, 2014)

is not right


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2014)

is acully dolan


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

other than some 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 26, 2014)

unknown person who


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

decides to do 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 26, 2014)

everything in his


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

Crispy chicken box

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

was moldy and 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

eaten by the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

little monsters who

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ate his brains

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

and there insides 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI at the moment


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

are now outside


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

with no problems.

(new paragraph)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that they 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

Are very satisfied

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Big Mecha Spiders


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

And crispy chickens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

went down the


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

the tunel that


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lead to the

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Black Hearts castle


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

that location is


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

very secretive even


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

very easy to


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

See chickens there

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

fight mecha spiders


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

grinning like clowns


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

and nearly jumping 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

To a giant hole

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

which someone covered 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## shadowcore (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate humans


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

said the man

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

That was taking

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

The chickens away

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

Somehow a cow

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2014)

like a boss


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

decided to run

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

in slow motion


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

except when he

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

Climb the...the

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

wall before it

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 26, 2014)

Fell along the

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

Uncle's left ear


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

and ran into 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

The back door

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

no homo tho


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shockwave is coming 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

And Transformers Autobots

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

taste like chicken


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyone running to

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

their ready graves


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

To dance with

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

the zombie chickens


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

hatched from eggs 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

of sissy dragons


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

and masculine fairies


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

that roam the 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

hidden internet: tor


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

or the countryside


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

the beginning of


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

a new chapter 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

a better quality


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> a better quality

Click to collapse



of life started 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

for the alpacas


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

and other animals 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

mobilized against the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

forces of xda 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

for free internet


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

for every member 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

except willy wonka


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

he brought chocolate

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

which was made


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

for the kids 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 27, 2014)

that came from


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

an extraterrestrial planet


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 27, 2014)

called Uranus which


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

wept for humanity


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

tears of joy


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

Suddenly the pandas


----------



## shadowcore (Aug 27, 2014)

rebelled against humanity


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

And the other

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 27, 2014)

cow was standing


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 27, 2014)

so we had


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

five large pizzas


----------



## Phenomious (Aug 27, 2014)

While we were

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dancing with chickens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Phenomious (Aug 27, 2014)

And making out

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 27, 2014)

with the air


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

between uncle's ears


----------



## fburgos (Aug 27, 2014)

With broken dreams


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

And broken screens

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## sucker for sony's (Aug 28, 2014)

And caught them


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

Using a iPhone
(This is not a "iPhone rules" message)

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

as a Frisbee


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

RUN RUNN like

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 28, 2014)

cause droid is


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

So awesome that

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

That android got

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Root and CWM

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

because otherwise it 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## fburgos (Aug 28, 2014)

Will stay stock


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

and everyone will 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Not install the

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

latest update to 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Crispy chicken 4.4.4

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## birne1234 (Aug 28, 2014)

And then they

Sent from my GT-i9506


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Will cry for

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

versions past and 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 28, 2014)

And more apps

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

but less roms 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 28, 2014)

without root and


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 28, 2014)

Running naked while


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 28, 2014)

having no clue 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

what to say


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 28, 2014)

about their phone


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 28, 2014)

Just start learning

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 29, 2014)

About the root

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

And flashing roms

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 29, 2014)

Of holy chicken

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

Then they started

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

to dissappear from 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

The chicken forums

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

because chickens are

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't root their

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

phones or tablets 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

Or eggs or

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

pencils and pens 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 29, 2014)

Then they become

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

able to talk 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## 1BadWolf (Aug 29, 2014)

in nonexistent languages


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

nor is he 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 29, 2014)

So, they only

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 29, 2014)

have some tools

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

To engage the

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 29, 2014)

boot of the

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## d1rkz (Aug 29, 2014)

loving to do


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Some socializing with

Sent through my brain using impulses


----------



## H4rryTipp3r (Aug 30, 2014)

Sonic the Hedgehog... 

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 30, 2014)

And android devices

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Like the M8

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2014)

Black Steel Dragon


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2014)

who took some 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## mikeman45 (Aug 30, 2014)

Without asking first

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2014)

and became the 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2014)

Grey Mushroom Dragon


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2014)

before the last 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 30, 2014)

Moment of life

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 30, 2014)

until the second


----------



## galaxys (Aug 30, 2014)

girl walked down


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

To pickup her

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## startracker (Aug 30, 2014)

Merry in life 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

Then she rooted

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

her devices because 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

She wanted CyanogenMod

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

but due to


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

Locked bootloader she

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

was unable to 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

Unlock it because

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

she didn't have

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## startracker (Aug 31, 2014)

'Her' boyfriend to help 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

And she's noob

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## startracker (Aug 31, 2014)

Searching on xda 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

And screaming HELP

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

Suddenly the RD


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Closed this thread 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## startracker (Aug 31, 2014)

She loads the gun

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 31, 2014)

And transforms into

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2014)

Asus Transformer tablet


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

With a expandable


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2014)

AM radio antenna


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Aug 31, 2014)

and with adapter

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

Of chicken nuggets

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Baked in cheese

Sent through my brain using impulses


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

And ghost peppers 

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## doctor-who (Sep 1, 2014)

Cooked under fire

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

By the Mystic


----------



## pudubang (Sep 1, 2014)

in the sewers


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

And crispy chickens

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Sep 1, 2014)

went out forever

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 1, 2014)

And raining tacos 

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Some dedicated thread

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

about naked alpacas


----------



## startracker (Sep 1, 2014)

Watching it she womits chicken

Sorry for more than 3wprd

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## doctor-who (Sep 1, 2014)

Smoking drinking sleeping

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

And dreaming of

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 2, 2014)

a quick way


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Sep 2, 2014)

to vomit more

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

than to have 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> than to have

Click to collapse



peace of mind


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

for the rest 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

What is your

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## reignzy (Sep 3, 2014)

Favourite position when


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

You eat chips

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sitting on the 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 4, 2014)

dock of the 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> dock of the

Click to collapse



Bay,Watching the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 4, 2014)

clouds roll away 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 4, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> clouds roll away
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



while eating soup


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2014)

opssemnik said:


> while eating soup

Click to collapse



you will poop


----------



## fburgos (Sep 4, 2014)

Bricks if you


----------



## mijagii (Sep 4, 2014)

are on forum


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 4, 2014)

mijagii said:


> are on forum

Click to collapse



searching nude leaks


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2014)

of mountain peaks


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

Good morning everyone,

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

HiGoodMorningEveryone and @Bink Feed


----------



## iDpC1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Htc One M7

Sent from my ViperOne with 2.1 GHz overclocked cpu


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Sep 5, 2014)

Well that derailed.....

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

heavy_metal_man said:


> Well that derailed.....
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HTC Desire S 

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Sep 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> HTC Desire S
> 
> Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Well played sir 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

heavy_metal_man said:


> Well played sir
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not sir 

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Sep 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I'm not sir
> 
> Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



My god! Sorry 


Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

heavy_metal_man said:


> My god! Sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not problem 

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

Good evening gentlemen


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

And ladies (maybe)

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

So let's talk

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 6, 2014)

About the new

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy 5

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 6, 2014)

which has some 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 6, 2014)

very awesome devs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 6, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Like a pro

Click to collapse



but something happened


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 6, 2014)

Made it like

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Made it like
> 
> Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



it was eating


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 6, 2014)

a human brain


----------



## hairyrz (Sep 6, 2014)

whilst firing lasers


----------



## startracker (Sep 6, 2014)

With codes all around

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

Across the river

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## 3rd_Eye (Sep 6, 2014)

to other shore


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Of darkness and

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

chicken flavored spiders


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

Vs mecha spiders


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2014)

Fighting to the


----------



## veryFATHAMSTER (Sep 7, 2014)

Giant enemy crab


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

And got it

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

By the poolside


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Darkness appeared and

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Darkness appeared and

Click to collapse



descended into oblivion


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

And played Minecraft

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 8, 2014)

which is a 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## drumwizard (Sep 8, 2014)

Totally wicked way


----------



## karandpr (Sep 8, 2014)

To raise a


----------



## beany> (Sep 8, 2014)

karandpr said:


> To raise a

Click to collapse



few eyebrows at


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

A RDS Rail


----------



## Smokez89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Especially on Wednesdays


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

And Fridays alike

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

but mondays suck

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

And minecraft shops

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

which in turn 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

Were swimming around


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

in a swimming

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## tommi77 (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my god !!!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> in a swimming

Click to collapse



pool you can


----------



## Cryops (Sep 9, 2014)

do various things


----------



## Rammar515 (Sep 9, 2014)

Too much science


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2014)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

He exploded into

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

An angry beast

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

who then changed 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

To the Hulk

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

or the Avengers

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Or the inhumans


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

take over the 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## beany> (Sep 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> take over the
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



east wing of


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

West aisle park


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

In the uncle's 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## beany> (Sep 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> In the uncle's
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



coffee just as


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

Ears Factory of

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Farts and wax

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

He ran away

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> He ran away

Click to collapse



 to a place


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> to a place

Click to collapse



close to home


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> close to home

Click to collapse



where buffalo roam.................... :laugh:


----------



## vukilore (Sep 10, 2014)

went to me


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2014)

and the deer


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 10, 2014)

are very dear


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

to everyone involved 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Even @Bink Feed

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

can do no 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2014)

harm to anyone


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

other than the 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> other than the
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



great lord gaben


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

who was misunderstood 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

To engage the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

people who took 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

The wax from

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

the walking zombies 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> the walking zombies
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Zombies are coming

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Zombies are coming
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Lol zombies zombies. Nice one 

to eat your 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Lol zombies zombies. Nice one
> 
> to eat your
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Brains and pen*s 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Brains and pen*s
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



and your special 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> and your special
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Ear wax and

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

blood and guts 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> blood and guts
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Then they JUMP!

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

to there deaths 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

And graves to

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

kill the others 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jcleary (Sep 11, 2014)

for their bones


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2014)

brain salad sugery


----------



## danishaznita (Sep 11, 2014)

With milk and

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

cookies on a 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> cookies on a

Click to collapse



balsamic infused vinaigrette


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

which is nasty 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2014)

as quick replies


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

To engage your

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

Fun of chicken

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 12, 2014)

noodle soup with


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

crackers and a 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> crackers and a

Click to collapse



stuffed baked potato


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

along with steak 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## beany> (Sep 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> along with steak
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



and jellied eels...


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

And more stuff

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 12, 2014)

that made my


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 12, 2014)

chicken taste good


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> chicken taste good

Click to collapse




you don't say ?


----------



## X3RATH (Sep 12, 2014)

Why, just why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2014)

X3RATH said:


> Why, just why?

Click to collapse



  cried Yoko Ono


----------



## X3RATH (Sep 12, 2014)

Who's yoko ono?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

X3RATH said:


> Who's yoko ono?

Click to collapse



Who I am?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

And crafting tools

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 13, 2014)

from chicken bones


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

That break in

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

Minecraft pocket edition

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Minecraft pocket edition
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



while browsing 9gag


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2014)

so it seems


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

Like going to

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

Explode while slenderman

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

Eating some souls

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Out of their

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

Chickens and dogs

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2014)

stanky muddy hogs


----------



## fahadsul3man (Sep 14, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> stanky muddy hogs

Click to collapse



getting roasted in


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Pot roast of

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## S4nCeZZ (Sep 14, 2014)

chill to relax


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hot tubs in

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

South africa like

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Toliets in the

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Toliets in the

Click to collapse



Wolowitz space station


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 15, 2014)

which can't handle


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2014)

interstellar digestive discharges


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Too much wax

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 15, 2014)

and causes buildup


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Then...then.then...

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 15, 2014)

doesnt make sense


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> doesnt make sense

Click to collapse



And it's boring

TapaTalked from my  *Paranoid Xperia™* Z (C660²)


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2014)

and causes snoring


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 16, 2014)

but because of 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## ere1nion (Sep 16, 2014)

My soup was...

Sent from my LG-D852 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2014)

Moley13 said:


> tasty, even though...

Click to collapse



peas were moldy


----------



## startracker (Sep 16, 2014)

Rotten egg smell

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2014)

startracker said:


> Rotten egg smell

Click to collapse



rang her bell


----------



## szxa21 (Sep 16, 2014)

:cyclops: Goldy white rust


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 16, 2014)

and bone dust


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2014)

it's a must


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

To engage the

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 16, 2014)

chickens and goats


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2014)

float your boats


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

and possibly sink

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## xxfirefurryxx (Sep 17, 2014)

The ship today


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

which was stuck 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## startracker (Sep 17, 2014)

Not by luck

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

but was stuck 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## startracker (Sep 17, 2014)

In the duck

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2014)

What the pluck ??


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

Take the truck 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## startracker (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh! Bad luck!

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Edwin Bos (Sep 17, 2014)

*155*

Now the ship


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 17, 2014)

carrying goat eggs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Crashed into blue


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Crashed into blue

Click to collapse



Text saying: welcomeHere!

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## YoYoStevo (Sep 17, 2014)

The goat eggs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Were stolen by


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

The welcomeHere text

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Were stolen by

Click to collapse



a smiley cow


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 17, 2014)

and chicken milk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2014)

word association game ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Allright i'll join

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (Sep 18, 2014)

Then she said


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 18, 2014)

yadda yadda yadda


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Leedle leedle lee

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

You heard about

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

The flying cows 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 18, 2014)

taste like chicken


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

*Reboot*


GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the* story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



went to Brazil


----------



## khsh97 (Sep 18, 2014)

In my dream


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

There is chicken

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

khsh97 said:


> In my dream

Click to collapse



androidfreak went bellyup


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> androidfreak went bellyup

Click to collapse



Meh meh meh

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 18, 2014)

now back to 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

unrelated nonsensical ramblings


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

This thread boring

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

say something intelligent


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> say something intelligent

Click to collapse



Root + recovery = cool 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

TheCrow1372 said:


> @BassBlaster, your an idiot and need to read the rules moron!

Click to collapse



now_ that's _interesting


----------



## startracker (Sep 18, 2014)

let's start new story .
its of a man who starts his day till night .

ready .

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

once a man

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

commanded an army


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Was carrying a

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 18, 2014)

gun on the 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 18, 2014)

imaginary goat farm


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

And riding a

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 18, 2014)

rainbow colored unicorn


----------



## opssemnik (Sep 19, 2014)

While pooping bacon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 19, 2014)

flavored goat eggs


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 19, 2014)

make a good


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> make a good

Click to collapse



source of energy


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

For the giant 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 19, 2014)

since he is


----------



## startracker (Sep 19, 2014)

rough tough man

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

With a tiny

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## doctor-who (Sep 19, 2014)

Let's drink something 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmax1911 (Sep 19, 2014)

Riding in a ..

Sent from my HTC0P3P7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2014)

Ice cream truck


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

With a clown

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> With a clown

Click to collapse



who's secret identity


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> who's secret identity

Click to collapse



And wearing a

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 20, 2014)

biohazard suit because


----------



## iNeedICS (Sep 20, 2014)

He's a bad


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 20, 2014)

man that doesn't

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 20, 2014)

like this story


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 20, 2014)

since he didnt


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2014)

undergo his circumcision






















snip snip snip


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 20, 2014)

he was infected


----------



## startracker (Sep 21, 2014)

soulaiman said:


> Thanks for the tutorial !
> 
> Just wanted to point something out...
> 
> When you are using CM11 as a base, well in case of the sirius (xperia z2) the bootclasspath is in init.environ.rc

Click to collapse



by all kk roms

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## smartdelo (Sep 21, 2014)

one year later


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 21, 2014)

He died in

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

A horrible accident


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 21, 2014)

When he was

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> When he was

Click to collapse



crossing the street


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 21, 2014)

He was hit

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> He was hit

Click to collapse



by a giant


----------



## startracker (Sep 21, 2014)

ant riding on…

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2014)

A white zebra

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## logscool (Sep 22, 2014)

when suddenly he


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 22, 2014)

fell off the

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 22, 2014)

planet Earth because


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 22, 2014)

he wasn't looking 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2014)

For some girls


----------



## startracker (Sep 22, 2014)

he knew that

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2014)

truly informed individuals


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2014)

could be potatoes 

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Sep 22, 2014)

and potatoes are

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 23, 2014)

really not healthy .........


----------



## doctor-who (Sep 23, 2014)

For some parasites

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkdreamingdan (Sep 23, 2014)

though indeed Timothy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 23, 2014)

darkdreamingdan said:


> though indeed Timothy

Click to collapse



Who likes a

Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

variety of things 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Sep 23, 2014)

like his giant

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

pet elephant who

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

drinks chicken milk


----------



## DarkFnh (Sep 23, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> drinks chicken milk

Click to collapse



from a bottle


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 23, 2014)

Made from papers

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2014)

, rocks and scissors


----------



## jayRokk (Sep 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> , rocks and scissors

Click to collapse



Always scares bums


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 24, 2014)

beyond ordinary descriptions


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 24, 2014)

because of the 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 24, 2014)

displacement of reality


----------



## sinless34 (Sep 24, 2014)

Start the fight


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 24, 2014)

of the year


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> of the year

Click to collapse



give me beer


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 24, 2014)

or iced tea


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

And some pizza

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2014)

stupid food story


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

But it's true!

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> But it's true!

Click to collapse



at the zoo


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> at the zoo

Click to collapse



There is a

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2014)

half drunk cow


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Sep 24, 2014)

that drinks beer

Sent from my SM-G3815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 24, 2014)

alone, always alone


----------



## dvm84 (Sep 24, 2014)

there comes a


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2014)

dvm84 said:


> there comes a

Click to collapse



one armed bandit


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 25, 2014)

with three toes


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> with three toes

Click to collapse



growing from nose


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 25, 2014)

And some trees

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 25, 2014)

which caught on 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 25, 2014)

His big head

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 25, 2014)

and then it 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 25, 2014)

Shot me down

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2014)

by a clown


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 25, 2014)

I pooped myself 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## dvm84 (Sep 25, 2014)

and watched it


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 25, 2014)

Dancing around the

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## chaoticallysweet (Sep 26, 2014)

Death metal band

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 26, 2014)

or rubber band


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Sep 26, 2014)

Or waist band

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 26, 2014)

Band band band

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 26, 2014)

because i have


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2014)

concluded that all


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Sep 26, 2014)

human beings are 

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2014)

related to apes


----------



## sucker for sony's (Sep 26, 2014)

Being controlled by


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 27, 2014)

goat chicken hybrids


----------



## Zwulf (Sep 28, 2014)

coming from Orion

_Tapagetalkt via MIUI vom i9300_


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 28, 2014)

Jet Center where


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> Jet Center where

Click to collapse



Garthok's get narfled


----------



## Droid2drummer (Sep 29, 2014)

Under military surveillance 

Sent from rotary technology Phone


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 29, 2014)

somewhere over the


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 29, 2014)

river and the


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> river and the

Click to collapse



clear blue sky


----------



## darki94 (Sep 29, 2014)

eating some chicken


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Flying around there

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

taking some drugs


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Drinking some beer

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

With other bears


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

That flying higher

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

than a pothead


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

Higher than turtles

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

naked without shells


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

And dancing like

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

there's no tomorrow


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

After tomorrow tomorrow

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

when earth stops


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

We will dance

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2014)

in a trance


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

with some romance (yes, we are rhyming now)


----------



## Zwulf (Sep 30, 2014)

in Paris (France)

[sub]_Tapagetalkt via MIUI vom i9300_[/sub]


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Sep 30, 2014)

going to Sundance


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hopefully in pants

jrc2
Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 30, 2014)

without any ants


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2014)

or bionic implants


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 30, 2014)

While he pranced 

jrc2
Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> While he pranced
> .

Click to collapse



about, doing the


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2014)

gangnam dance with


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> gangnam dance with

Click to collapse



Mr. Ed Balls  


















(google is my friend)


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Sep 30, 2014)

rhyming sucks guys!


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 30, 2014)

In your eyes.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> In your eyes.

Click to collapse



This is thread 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 30, 2014)

says a hophead


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2014)

better off dead


----------



## brisac (Sep 30, 2014)

than be sexy


----------



## 1BadWolf (Sep 30, 2014)

with abdominal apoplexy


----------



## jayRokk (Sep 30, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> with abdominal apoplexy

Click to collapse



That's officially reported


----------



## mufti.arfan (Sep 30, 2014)

jayRokk said:


> That's officially reported

Click to collapse



It is shocking 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2014)

travesty of justice


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 1, 2014)

because no action


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 1, 2014)

brings no satisfaction


----------



## lowcanyon (Oct 1, 2014)

with out reaction


1BadWolf said:


> brings no satisfaction

Click to collapse


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 1, 2014)

to the attraction


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2014)

brings about satisfaction


----------



## dliu010 (Oct 1, 2014)

except when satisfied


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 1, 2014)

after he applied


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> after he applied

Click to collapse



for American citizenship


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 1, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> for American citizenship

Click to collapse



got Mexican instead


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 1, 2014)

because of the


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sombreros which he


----------



## tuxx1337 (Oct 2, 2014)

had received from


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

factories in China


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2014)

(very disappointing indeed)


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 2, 2014)

But he keeps


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 2, 2014)

inorder to get


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> inorder to get

Click to collapse



rid of Tribbles


----------



## brisac (Oct 2, 2014)

I am going

Sent from Xperia SL using Paranoid Android


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 2, 2014)

To get some

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking at you

Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> Looking at you
> 
> Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Looking at me

++++++++++++++++++
You don't have a remote chance to control me...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking at both

Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

With confused look


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 3, 2014)

at his face

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2014)

Without a trace


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2014)

he disappeared into


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

a traceless existence


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

To confuse everyone


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

Eating frozen egg

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## wkr.mky (Oct 4, 2014)

with a crunch


----------



## mrao (Oct 4, 2014)

minus any molars


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

Because of the


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 4, 2014)

sacrifice he made


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

To save his


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2014)

skin, for sinners


----------



## BlackSoulxxx (Oct 4, 2014)

because he want


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 4, 2014)

love you long


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 4, 2014)

because he's weird


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2014)

he then reappeared


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 5, 2014)

To apply the


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 5, 2014)

Butt numbing creme


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 5, 2014)

to his face


----------



## cribespl (Oct 5, 2014)

in the wood


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2014)

cribespl said:


> in the wood

Click to collapse



does no good


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 6, 2014)

For his butt


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

though he wanted


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2014)

an intelligent story


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

about a cow


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2014)

with magical powers


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 6, 2014)

who flew over


----------



## scfvx (Oct 6, 2014)

three red trees


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 6, 2014)

scfvx said:


> three red trees

Click to collapse



That were burning


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 6, 2014)

in the middle


----------



## BerndM14 (Oct 6, 2014)

of the river


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2014)

made me quiver


----------



## phsar (Oct 7, 2014)

because they were


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 7, 2014)

unable to eat


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

the cuckoo's nest


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 8, 2014)

because the mother


----------



## BlackSoulxxx (Oct 8, 2014)

is the great


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2014)

BlackSoulxxx said:


> is the great

Click to collapse



wizardess of Oz


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 8, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> wizardess of Oz

Click to collapse



who had syphilis


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> who had syphilis

Click to collapse



contracted from BruKnow


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 8, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> contracted from BruKnow

Click to collapse



who infected TravisBean


----------



## faille13 (Oct 9, 2014)

who infected everybody


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Oct 9, 2014)

And went to 

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 9, 2014)

A romantic date


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> A romantic date

Click to collapse



with Pennywise and
(to whoever doesnt know who pennywise is, he is the clown on Mr. Clown's avatar) ---->


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 9, 2014)

And Annabelle doll


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> And Annabelle doll

Click to collapse



at Cheesecake Factory


----------



## vmalcolmremove (Oct 9, 2014)

They sat down


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 9, 2014)

vmalcolmremove said:


> They sat down

Click to collapse



ordered a banana


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2014)

from Carlos Santana


----------



## ishaang (Oct 10, 2014)

before barfing on


----------



## sightens (Oct 10, 2014)

each other. Then.....


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 10, 2014)

The rest is


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

left to imagination


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Oct 10, 2014)

Of your dirty

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 10, 2014)

side road so


----------



## X3RATH (Oct 10, 2014)

farewell my friend


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 10, 2014)

X3RATH said:


> farewell my friend

Click to collapse



_I'm off to_


----------



## AstroAcks6 (Oct 10, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> _I'm off to_

Click to collapse



the fallout shelter


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 10, 2014)

AstroAcks6 said:


> the fallout shelter

Click to collapse



where life is


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

impossible to define


----------



## BlackSoulxxx (Oct 11, 2014)

the law of


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2014)

BlackSoulxxx said:


> the law of

Click to collapse



diminishing marginal utility


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 11, 2014)

of cohesive antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## TechMinerUK (Oct 11, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> of cohesive antidisestablishmentarianism

Click to collapse



and smiling cows....


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

laying goat eggs


----------



## cmason37 (Oct 12, 2014)

To eat later


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

than they'd hoped


----------



## cmason37 (Oct 12, 2014)

So then they


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 12, 2014)

Wouldn't have diarrhea


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

all over again


----------



## cmason37 (Oct 12, 2014)

But they did

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2014)

cmason37 said:


> But they did

Click to collapse



find themselves in


----------



## Android Orca (Oct 12, 2014)

Alaska, trying to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

fly like birds


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> fly like birds

Click to collapse



to the sky


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 12, 2014)

looking for something


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

on the ground


----------



## whodisname (Oct 12, 2014)

Thought moderator locked????

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 13, 2014)

It's not anymore


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2014)

Travis still here 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG! Unbelieveable, isn't?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2014)

not dead yet..............


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 14, 2014)

but wait till


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 14, 2014)

nobody reads anymore


----------



## sucker for sony's (Oct 14, 2014)

Just asks questions


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2014)

sucker for sony's said:


> Just asks questions

Click to collapse



meaning of life ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2014)

Travis our savior

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Travis our savior

Click to collapse



and antagonistic creator


----------



## brisac (Oct 15, 2014)

Is killing us

Sent from Xperia SL using Paranoid Android


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2014)

with his smile











(You go Bean, go Bean go..........................)


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 15, 2014)

and his lies

Only Chuck Norris can judge me.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 15, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> and his lies
> 
> Only Chuck Norris can judge me.

Click to collapse




about the world


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 15, 2014)

but also about


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> but also about

Click to collapse



mankind's inability to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 15, 2014)

remember the beginning


----------



## CryptLord (Oct 15, 2014)

To forget end

DO WHAT YOU LOVE & LOVE WHAT YOU DO...


----------



## urielsd (Oct 15, 2014)

And everything in-between


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 15, 2014)

the buns of


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2014)

steel have deflated


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 16, 2014)

causing a rift


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2014)

for plastic surgeons


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 16, 2014)

because money was


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> because money was

Click to collapse



becoming very scarce .


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

and it started 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> and it started

Click to collapse



a fugly trend .


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 16, 2014)

with snuggly friends


----------



## marcustdu (Oct 17, 2014)

Who.started.stripping


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 17, 2014)

the paint off


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> the paint off

Click to collapse



my yellow submarine


----------



## LoXeras (Oct 17, 2014)

*.*

drowned in the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

pool beside the 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> pool beside the
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Very Big Villa


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 17, 2014)

where i bid


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> where i bid

Click to collapse



farewell to Hollywood .


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 17, 2014)

and good riddance


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 18, 2014)

to all the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

silly dung beetles


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 18, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> silly dung beetles

Click to collapse



Which were crawling


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 18, 2014)

into my brain


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 18, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> into my brain

Click to collapse



and down to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

the escape hatch


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2014)

in Ripley's ship


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2014)

which went supernova


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 18, 2014)

after the turbo


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2014)

spewed green slime


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

indicating that something


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2014)

On Captain Kirk's


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 18, 2014)

Superhobo Spaceship 1000

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Superhobo Spaceship 1000

Click to collapse



wrong franchise dudes


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2014)

Stay the course


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

use the force


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2014)

show no remorse


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

for the horse


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2014)

but of course


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 19, 2014)

he'll just divorce


----------



## Hembi (Oct 19, 2014)

because the horse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2014)

ate the rose


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

And he was

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuzz he was


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2014)

like a pro


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

He is MLG

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 19, 2014)

not an MC


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 19, 2014)

in his dreams


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 20, 2014)

He's a gamer



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## catcher8587 (Oct 20, 2014)

who only plays


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2014)

Deer Hunter 2014


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 20, 2014)

Antony_Martell said:


> eating butter popcorn

Click to collapse



Which he bought

Sent from my GT-S6802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## brisac (Oct 20, 2014)

In alien shop

Sent from Xperia SL using Paranoid Android


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2014)

Picking up skittles


----------



## sucker for sony's (Oct 20, 2014)

With a laser


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 20, 2014)

and pinky toes


----------



## b3i5i53ibi (Oct 20, 2014)

with metal spikes


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2014)

while riding bikes


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

with Wanda Sykes


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

It really rhymes



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

yes, at times


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Where he beats



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Robotic Earthling (Oct 21, 2014)

when Wanda climbs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 21, 2014)

on top of 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> on top of

Click to collapse



 Old Smokey, all..............


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

because she forgot


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2014)

to turn off


----------



## Robotic Earthling (Oct 21, 2014)

her cell phone


----------



## rpwest83 (Oct 21, 2014)

Then she put


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

her fists up


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 21, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> her fists up

Click to collapse



To punch a


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2014)

U F O


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> U F O

Click to collapse



invasions are iminent


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

he yelled loudly


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2014)

outrageous insults proudly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2014)

yelled from on-high


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 22, 2014)

easy as pi


----------



## Robotic Earthling (Oct 22, 2014)

from the sky


----------



## sucker for sony's (Oct 22, 2014)

In mid air


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 22, 2014)

but falling fast


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> but falling fast

Click to collapse



into diminishing oblivion


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 22, 2014)

Then he returns


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 22, 2014)

good as new


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2014)

Fit as a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 22, 2014)

small stringed instrument


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2014)

with Gibson Humbuckers


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2014)

No guitar players ?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2014)

bassist &guitarist here


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 22, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> with Gibson Humbuckers

Click to collapse



when suddenly a


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2014)

flat footed Ornithorhynchus-anatinus


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 23, 2014)

came back from


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> came back from

Click to collapse



his Antarctic vacation







TravisBean said:


> No guitar players ?

Click to collapse



I have a few guitars but I'm more of a bass man myself. Mine has six strings, so it's kinda the same. No frets though so it's completely different, and I use my right hand like i think I'm playing banjo, ha!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 23, 2014)

To eat the



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

freshwater goat eggs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> freshwater goat eggs

Click to collapse



brain salad surgery


----------



## fixie1 (Oct 23, 2014)

suddenly, superman flies


----------



## thirdzcee (Oct 23, 2014)

Straight for the


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2014)

Beer keg, with


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

absolutely no intention


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 23, 2014)

to actually get


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> to actually get

Click to collapse



stone cold drunk


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 23, 2014)

On beer and
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> On beer and
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



German summer sausage


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

with chicken milk


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

One man band.


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 24, 2014)

that did not


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

like it hot


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> like it hot

Click to collapse



Like it warm.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

It never did



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

bring home bacon


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 24, 2014)

so now i


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

eat sausage instead


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> eat sausage instead

Click to collapse



with Kevin Bacon


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2014)

In a pan


----------



## Kiil (Oct 24, 2014)

Fly of a tingling rabbit


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Lets get high.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2014)

Kiil said:


> Fly of a tingling rabbit

Click to collapse



This guy's out!


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Marry me now. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 24, 2014)

*runs away fast*


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2014)

kill me now


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

said the cow


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Words can hurt.


----------



## Kiil (Oct 24, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> This guy's out!

Click to collapse



Damn you, satan.


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Get enough sleep.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2014)

Regnas said:


> Get enough sleep.

Click to collapse



for ten posts


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> for ten posts

Click to collapse



Well spotted dude.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2014)

Said the leopard


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

to the shepherd


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2014)

there's no record


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

of Robert Redford


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2014)

Eating spam sandwiches


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

while flipping switches


----------



## natious (Oct 25, 2014)

For them *****es


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

No rest or



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> No rest or

Click to collapse



relief for the


----------



## someone755 (Oct 25, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> relief for the

Click to collapse



flying potatoes of


----------



## Disharmony (Oct 25, 2014)

*Hmm*

The United Nations


----------



## TheRay (Oct 25, 2014)

Gives India an

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 25, 2014)

esoteric chicken cult


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2014)

of flying monkeys


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 25, 2014)

Which were jumping


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

For joy and



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 25, 2014)

a weed bag


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2014)

legal in Colorado


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 25, 2014)

but not Louisiana :banghead:


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 25, 2014)

"Chocolate!" I scream


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 26, 2014)

As I whip


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2014)

Up an omelette


----------



## Jason Hyunwoo (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes Taking a ship..


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 26, 2014)

Jason Hyunwoo said:


> Yes Taking a ship..

Click to collapse



not three words










you can do it yes you can, count'em, one two three................................


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 26, 2014)

Which I see


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2014)

is quite violating

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 26, 2014)

For someone looking



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 27, 2014)

for three words


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> for three words

Click to collapse



yes, not four


----------



## chowming (Oct 27, 2014)

Why knot four

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 27, 2014)

more than before


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 27, 2014)

Batman enters in


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2014)

GoSooners345 said:


> Batman enters in

Click to collapse



produces death ray


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2014)

Krugiodendron ferreum sinks


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 27, 2014)

because there was


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 27, 2014)

even in saltwater


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2014)

and density calculator


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 27, 2014)

so the fat


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 27, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> so the fat

Click to collapse



would render better


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> would render better

Click to collapse



yielding crisper bacon


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 27, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> yielding crisper bacon

Click to collapse



To us All


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2014)

at monster's ball


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 27, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> at monster's ball

Click to collapse



At Carnegie Hall


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

a Paul's appalled


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2014)

Going nowhere fast.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

Indeed. I'm aghast.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> Indeed. I'm aghast.

Click to collapse



but it's a


----------



## znd_zer0th (Oct 28, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> but it's a

Click to collapse



whole different story


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

without any rhymes


----------



## InfinityFath (Oct 28, 2014)

and without sound


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

but vision's essential


----------



## chowming (Oct 28, 2014)

For the end

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Oct 28, 2014)

Of the world


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

No more food



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2014)

At 20,000 feet


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

from the moon


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2014)

singing a tune


----------



## matsalm (Oct 28, 2014)

about cats and


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2014)

... 

no cats allowed


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 28, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> ...
> 
> no cats allowed

Click to collapse



within a mile


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2014)

no exceptions, NONE


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 28, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> no exceptions, NONE

Click to collapse



coming from anybody 



PS: I wish there was a transcript of this thread lol


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

in the universe



BruKnowsBest said:


> I wish there was a transcript of this thread lol

Click to collapse



I actually read the whole thing before I started chiming in. Sometimes it's quite boring, but it's mostly entertaining.


----------



## philipp900 (Oct 28, 2014)

and even beyond


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

The whole universe 



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 29, 2014)

From the great 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 29, 2014)

but not greatest


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Unmighty chorus of



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## chowming (Oct 29, 2014)

It'll never work

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTW_flyer (Oct 29, 2014)

*Cinderella season for the Royals*

Royals in 7 :victory:


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 29, 2014)

DTW_flyer said:


> Royals in 7 :victory:

Click to collapse



Who was drunk


----------



## josip-k (Oct 29, 2014)

And turned on


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2014)

death before dishonor


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Suddenly the butler


----------



## josip-k (Oct 29, 2014)

Took out his


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 29, 2014)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Took out his

Click to collapse



Knife from the


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 29, 2014)

Cupboard under the


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 29, 2014)

stove with the


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2014)

applesauce making machine


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 29, 2014)

on his head


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

And juggled it



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 29, 2014)

just for shiggles


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 30, 2014)

to impress the


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 30, 2014)

Crowd of darkness 



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

eaten by fairies


----------



## chowming (Oct 30, 2014)

That fart rainbows

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 30, 2014)

that taste like


----------



## mycosynth (Oct 30, 2014)

fat man tears

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------

taco tuesday special

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------

taco tuesday special


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 30, 2014)

Was her name

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

for the game


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2014)

that people play


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 30, 2014)

When having sex

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 30, 2014)

for the first


----------



## BastiZ (Oct 30, 2014)

time in order


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 30, 2014)

of the actual


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> of the actual

Click to collapse



order of appearence


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 30, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> order of appearence

Click to collapse



on the day



(guys the last 3 pages made less sense than usual)


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 30, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> on the day

Click to collapse



I killed her

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2014)

with total love


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 30, 2014)

With a giant


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2014)

Dreamxtreme said:


> With a giant

Click to collapse



meat-ball submarine sandwhich


----------



## kaozskyblade (Oct 30, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> meat-ball submarine sandwhich

Click to collapse



inside her big


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2014)

kaozskyblade said:


> inside her big

Click to collapse



hotel for dogs


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 30, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> hotel for dogs

Click to collapse



where Lessie lived


----------



## Regnas (Oct 30, 2014)

About darn time.


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 31, 2014)

because now she


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

turned into a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 31, 2014)

saltwater goat egg


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

Of precious eating



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

for sea lions


----------



## 1BadWolf (Oct 31, 2014)

and flying fish


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

soaring in the


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> soaring in the

Click to collapse



Atmosphere of mars


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

causing an explosion


----------



## anazhd (Oct 31, 2014)

And causing the


----------



## josip-k (Oct 31, 2014)

Erected thing to


----------



## XxGioxX (Oct 31, 2014)

We won't starve

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2014)

XxGioxX said:


> We won't starve

Click to collapse




complete this sentance


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2014)

cause and effect


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 31, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> cause and effect

Click to collapse



when she eats


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2014)

at a restaurant


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2014)

the waiters are


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2014)

serving up beef


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 31, 2014)

for the new


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

Butler in charge


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 31, 2014)

because he does


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 31, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> because he does

Click to collapse



make salamis disappear


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> make salamis disappear

Click to collapse



into his underwear


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> into his underwear

Click to collapse



so he could


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2014)

land a helicopter


----------



## lamborghini123 (Oct 31, 2014)

On the head


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2014)

of a pin


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 31, 2014)

Of Wayne Tower


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

which blasted off


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Oct 31, 2014)

From eating too


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 31, 2014)

many refried beans


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

from taco bell


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2014)

go to hell


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

in a handbasket


----------



## Project:Frankenphone (Nov 1, 2014)

Up your ladder

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

down the stairs


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

In the kitchen


----------



## Richieboy67 (Nov 1, 2014)

I killed it


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 1, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> I killed it

Click to collapse



this thread died


----------



## Richieboy67 (Nov 1, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> this thread died

Click to collapse



because of you

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

And everything's silent



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 1, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> because of you
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



people of the


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

British Royal family.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> people of the

Click to collapse



amphibious underworld reunite


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2014)

To take over


TheMadChemist said:


> British Royal family.

Click to collapse



I lol'd

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


> To take over
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the deli downstairs


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 1, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> the deli downstairs

Click to collapse



best eaten with

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 1, 2014)

irfanadli97 said:


> best eaten with
> 
> This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.

Click to collapse



ketchup mayo mustard


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

maple syrup and


----------



## sucker for sony's (Nov 1, 2014)

And custard turds


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

harvested from the


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Nov 1, 2014)

Fields of dreams


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 1, 2014)

fertilized by unicorns


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

deep fried with


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> deep fried with

Click to collapse



Twinkie dipped batter


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

and blessed with


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> and blessed with

Click to collapse



yogurt infused raisins


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

and tiny burgers


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

360 no scope

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 1, 2014)

for the long


----------



## Richieboy67 (Nov 1, 2014)

haired red headed

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Plump ginger boy


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2014)

wearing gold braces


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 2, 2014)

And baggy jeans.

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Along came a


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 2, 2014)

big ugly women


----------



## Richieboy67 (Nov 2, 2014)

Who was drunk

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 2, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Who was drunk
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Drinking apple cider

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 2, 2014)

and radioactive waste


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 2, 2014)

as a gift


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2014)

to his nana


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 2, 2014)

and his mother


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2014)

In-law because he

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2014)

husam666 said:


> In-law because he

Click to collapse



lost his Mojo


----------



## Regnas (Nov 2, 2014)

Material design sucks.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

But he likes



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 2, 2014)

girls on bikes


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2014)

when he hikes


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 2, 2014)

Up Mt. Olympus


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 2, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Up Mt. Olympus

Click to collapse



She suffers hypothermia

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## Regnas (Nov 2, 2014)

Gmail versus Inbox.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 2, 2014)

No no no.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

ok now what


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 3, 2014)

I am Derping



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

. The quick brown


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

intergalactic chicken wins


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Miss Universe title


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 3, 2014)

the one above


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

complete a sentence


----------



## thirdzcee (Nov 3, 2014)

Without using your


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 3, 2014)

thirdzcee said:


> Without using your

Click to collapse



pens and pencils

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 3, 2014)

within only one

*who can sum up all of the content hahaa


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

soup per man


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

henry0504 said:


> within only one

Click to collapse



topic per page


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

henry0504 said:


> within only one

Click to collapse



leapfrog per quote


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 3, 2014)

Pirate1920 said:


> clash of clans

Click to collapse



Of Scotland Mountains


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> leapfrog per quote

Click to collapse



very good grasshopper :victory:


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 3, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> very good grasshopper :victory:

Click to collapse



Said Master Obi-wan


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

to smiling cow


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 3, 2014)

with one rose


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> with one rose

Click to collapse



in-between his toes


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Nov 3, 2014)

In his hand


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

there was a


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

rare Fender Stratocaster









.................................................


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

that had been


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> that had been

Click to collapse



stolen from Hendrix


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

In a tragic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

guitar solo time


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Causing a massive


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Nov 3, 2014)

Outbreak among fans

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

And huge explosions


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Of Ebola containers


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Into the crowd


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 3, 2014)

of yogurt eaters


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Who then became


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gluten free zombies

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Who were exceptionally


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 3, 2014)

fast in Lamborghinis


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> fast in Lamborghinis

Click to collapse



Were killed by

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> fast in Lamborghinis

Click to collapse



while wearing bikini's


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

several mediocre wolves


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

That were vegan


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 3, 2014)

devoured a gourd


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

and Stephen Hawking

EDIT: Damn it, no one got the joke.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2014)

could walk again


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Until he made



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## alray (Nov 4, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Until he made

Click to collapse



ice bucket challenge


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

with freezing Carbonite


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> with freezing Carbonite

Click to collapse



At nuclear powerplant.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

on the moon


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

Of death star

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Of death star
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which formed black-hole

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2014)

and bad thing

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 4, 2014)

in due time


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 4, 2014)

causes the end


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

My only friend

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> My only friend

Click to collapse



his left hand


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

In desperate land

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 4, 2014)

with shifting sand


----------



## andreyadev (Nov 4, 2014)

It's fourth

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

It's fifth


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 4, 2014)

andreyadev said:


> It's fourth
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------
> 
> It's fifth

Click to collapse



Plead the Fifth


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> Plead the Fifth

Click to collapse



I am innocent


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 4, 2014)

L O L


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 4, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> L O L

Click to collapse



you laughing boy?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

No I am


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No I am

Click to collapse



are you really?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

No are you


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No are you

Click to collapse



yes I am


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha what you



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

say about my


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 5, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> say about my

Click to collapse



cute little porcupine

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 5, 2014)

which then bit 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 5, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> which then bit
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



my FREAKING TOENAIL!

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 5, 2014)

It really hurt 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 5, 2014)

but only psychosomatically


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2014)

Like Freud stated

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 5, 2014)

Hy m new

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

The sea lion


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 5, 2014)

ThunderStorm(TS) said:


> Hy m new

Click to collapse



not 4 long



ThunderStorm(TS) said:


> Press thnx if liked my work.

Click to collapse


NO


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

. The tiny thunderbird


----------



## gonewild87 (Nov 5, 2014)

Over the sea


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

Has escaped from



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

his mom's basement


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 6, 2014)

To get some



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

York peppermint patties


----------



## SynchroDrive (Nov 6, 2014)

so he could


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

grow a potbelly


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

as large as


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

anyone could imagine


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 6, 2014)

Pirate1920 come home

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## ronakmachhi (Nov 6, 2014)

Nobody can solve


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

the henhouse riddle


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 6, 2014)

which talked about


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 6, 2014)

2 sword dancers



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

Wearing pink jackets.

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

over their faces


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 6, 2014)

and their pants


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are happy to

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Are happy to

Click to collapse



provide endless funds


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Except for the


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2014)

international gun industry


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Of Nicolas Cage


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

360 quick scoop

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 6, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> 360 quick scoop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



throught your buthole


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

And your throat.
Edit: Seriously stop starting to argue. 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

And my axe


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 7, 2014)

by the way


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 7, 2014)

can intimidate trees


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 7, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> can intimidate trees

Click to collapse



from varoius types

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 7, 2014)

Where is pirate

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## Pirate1920 (Nov 7, 2014)

ThunderStorm(TS) said:


> Where is pirate
> 
> Press thnx if liked my work.

Click to collapse



I m here


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 7, 2014)

but not there


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 7, 2014)

because it smells


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 7, 2014)

Like teen spirit

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 7, 2014)

And ramen noodles

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2014)

Like a pro


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 7, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Like a pro

Click to collapse



with G.I. Joe


----------



## eko_cahyono (Nov 7, 2014)

Drive a bike

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 7, 2014)

With the kite

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

that can bite


----------



## reversegear (Nov 7, 2014)

And a cute


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 7, 2014)

Little sand castle

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

On your head


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 7, 2014)

On my head!!!!!!!!!

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 7, 2014)

yes, your head


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2014)

full of bird


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 7, 2014)

Feathers and tar

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ronakmachhi (Nov 7, 2014)

Insofar as those


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

bird is the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 8, 2014)

word I heard


----------



## Richieboy67 (Nov 8, 2014)

on family guy


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 8, 2014)

last night while


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

Updating Fire OS



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 8, 2014)

and sitting on


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 8, 2014)

A broken chair

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## ronakmachhi (Nov 8, 2014)

With my phone


----------



## BlackSoulxxx (Nov 8, 2014)

are the one


----------



## Deleted member 6132268 (Nov 8, 2014)

to disturb others


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

With FireOS



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> With FireOS

Click to collapse



married to Amazon


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 8, 2014)

Ha ha ha

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

Well it's KitKat 



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## gengerald (Nov 8, 2014)

pie all day


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

So FireOS is



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Not really good

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 9, 2014)

because droid is


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

where Lloyd is


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Actually Pink Floyd

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

have been redeployed


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> have been redeployed

Click to collapse



by Sigmund Freud


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 9, 2014)

I want to

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Love your mother

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 9, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Love your mother
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so much that

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 9, 2014)

I get goosebumps

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## st3rox (Nov 9, 2014)

When she touches

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Your pumpkin pie 



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## st3rox (Nov 9, 2014)

Flavored pop-tarts

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 9, 2014)

Filled with cheese


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2014)

st3rox said:


> When she touches

Click to collapse



my heart with


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 9, 2014)

lost in space


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2014)

delusions of grandeur





..................................


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 9, 2014)

reality based observation


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 9, 2014)

Leads to the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

exercise in absurdity


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Into sleeping oblivion



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

and wakes it


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 9, 2014)

Then sleep again


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Then sleep again

Click to collapse



back and forth


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 9, 2014)

for 10000 years


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Then he's dead



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

wrong about Lobotomization


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 10, 2014)

but he will


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

continue to fill


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

his pockets with


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

a bit of 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

authentic Italian spaghetti


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

and multicolored confetti


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

which aren't the 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> which aren't the

Click to collapse



staples of sanity


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

,neither are they


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

but attempted to 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 10, 2014)

Install cm 11


----------



## Pirate1920 (Nov 10, 2014)

HOW AM I


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

and this silk


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 10, 2014)

But what should

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2014)

three word story


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 10, 2014)

Be like this


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Or like that


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 10, 2014)

with no story


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

No sense nor


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 10, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No sense nor

Click to collapse



substance. And yet


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

against all reason


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Nov 10, 2014)

You shall not


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

use four words


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 10, 2014)

M loving it

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2014)

, so worship it


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

and eat it


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

because it's goooooood


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 10, 2014)

And beyond evil

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

but not evil


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2014)

lurks the monster


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

, the Monster Miata


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 10, 2014)

. It begins to


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 11, 2014)

make little poops


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 11, 2014)

that contain poisonous


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Nov 11, 2014)

And some vicious


----------



## Fadtydawg (Nov 11, 2014)

Slow but deadly


----------



## alray (Nov 11, 2014)

green fart cloud


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

Ewwww that's gross



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 11, 2014)

U WOT M8!

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 11, 2014)

so that means


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2014)

he's an idiot


----------



## IAmKale (Nov 11, 2014)

with the best


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2014)

three word gibberish


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Nov 11, 2014)

Cosby meme fail


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 11, 2014)

Ha ha ha

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 11, 2014)

but not really


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 11, 2014)

a fail, just


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 11, 2014)

rolling along, singing


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 11, 2014)

"Don't Stop Believing"


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh be quiet



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

or they'll hear


----------



## skye206 (Nov 12, 2014)

When I unload

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

my bowels into


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2014)

your own mouth................


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

resulting in a


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

world of hate 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Nov 12, 2014)

Filled with sorrow


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

harvested by Metallica


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

and also by 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Nov 12, 2014)

The porcupine tree


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

best known for


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

with ignoble motives


----------



## IMadeYouReadThis (Nov 12, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> best known for

Click to collapse



The progressive rock


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

and progressive salsa


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> and progressive salsa

Click to collapse



of Carlos Santana


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

impersonating Hannah Montana


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2014)

By the night


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

but is actually


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 13, 2014)

only afternoon so


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

now we wait


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

til nighttime for


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2014)

the vampire bats


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

that we hired


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 13, 2014)

What the hell

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> that we hired

Click to collapse



or had fired


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

because they were


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> because they were

Click to collapse



hiking up Everest


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

to search for


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 13, 2014)

the lost bodies


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2014)

of Nosferatu's bloodline.











......................................


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

They quickly found


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

much higher ground


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

at Everest college


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2014)

,having no knowledge,


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 14, 2014)

how to survive


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

without even breathing


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 14, 2014)

which is impossible


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

except for vampires


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2014)

Because they suck

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

like a vacuum


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 14, 2014)

working in reverse


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

with much swag


----------



## m1complex (Nov 14, 2014)

hanging off a


----------



## Greatness_GH (Nov 14, 2014)

Without a case


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 14, 2014)

Greatness_GH said:


> Without a case

Click to collapse



that got recalled


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 14, 2014)

due to the


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

tendency to explode


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 14, 2014)

when charging but


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

otherwise perfectly safe


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 15, 2014)

from long distances


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 15, 2014)

By the insanity

Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

Of Ronald McDonald



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Serial killing streak

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 15, 2014)

in order to


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

Make quick destruction



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Make quick destruction

Click to collapse



of the anti-clown


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 15, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> of the anti-clown

Click to collapse



and petty zombies

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Are too fabulous

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

because they are


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

The best in



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

the zombie industry


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 16, 2014)

Of battlefield hardline



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)

super hardcore operators


----------



## nicese (Nov 16, 2014)

best ever seen


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)

this side of


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 16, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> this side of

Click to collapse



dark and bright

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2014)

like a pro


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

. Now he decided


----------



## karandpr (Nov 17, 2014)

To attack the


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

poor little denizens


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

who were cowardly 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

manchildren from


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 17, 2014)

the french republic

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

who started to

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

fling their famas's


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> fling their famas's

Click to collapse



at clown-faced moderators


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

who then began


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 18, 2014)

to start walking


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2014)

and stop talking


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

because they were


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

going to Phuket (ภูเก็ต)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 18, 2014)

International Airport which


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

was filled with


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

Barney Zombies which



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

are purple and


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

highly annoying to


----------



## delachavo (Nov 18, 2014)

So it goes

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 19, 2014)

Through the airport



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

shouting "Allahu Snackbar!!!!"


----------



## karandpr (Nov 19, 2014)

Soon the populace


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

moved to Bangkok


----------



## AvonBark$dale (Nov 19, 2014)

with no children


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 19, 2014)

and proceeded to 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

make children from


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 19, 2014)

Fluffy chicken waffles



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

and goat eggs


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

. The bastard children


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2014)

on my lawn


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

in Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## AvonBark$dale (Nov 19, 2014)

drove to Kenya


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

where there was


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2014)

a bucket of

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mans7 (Nov 19, 2014)

garbage from a


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2014)

weird instructions book


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

That Amazon uses



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 20, 2014)

to teach how


----------



## Regnas (Nov 20, 2014)

Big butt girl.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Uses her Anaconda



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 20, 2014)

who don't want


----------



## Mans7 (Nov 20, 2014)

learn Spanish and


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Get buns hon



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2014)

Hitler hates Vista


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

And so you



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

know something new


----------



## lnxpro91 (Nov 21, 2014)

this is Sparta


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 21, 2014)

where's nobody wear


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 21, 2014)

tops but do


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 21, 2014)

wear skinny jeans.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

Those filthy degenerates


----------



## ThunderStorm(TS) (Nov 21, 2014)

Ha ha ha

Press thnx if liked my work.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice shît posting


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's continue guys...


----------



## festafotra (Nov 21, 2014)

...with this frolicsome


----------



## Greatness_GH (Nov 21, 2014)

Piece of crap


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2014)

Greatness_GH said:


> Piece of crap

Click to collapse



said Mr. Hinky


----------



## festafotra (Nov 21, 2014)

And then he...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2014)

festafotra said:


> And then he...

Click to collapse



sprouted his wings


----------



## festafotra (Nov 21, 2014)

while jumping into


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

the great beyond


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 21, 2014)

By watching interstellar


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

even though he


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 21, 2014)

doesn't know quantum


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

physics because he


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 21, 2014)

skipped physics class.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Nov 21, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> skipped physics class.

Click to collapse



while in School


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> while in School

Click to collapse



on the periphery


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 22, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> who then began

Click to collapse



realpolitics and destruction

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

irfanadli97 said:


> realpolitics and destruction
> 
> This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, that was from 3 days ago. I'll restart.....



Get in line


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 22, 2014)

all my comrades

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

You'll die otherwise



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Nov 22, 2014)

So let's just


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

Make the most



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2014)

of Qualcomm's superior


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 22, 2014)

inorder to become


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> inorder to become

Click to collapse



king of the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

three word story


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 22, 2014)

army of midgets


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> army of midgets

Click to collapse



calculating numerouse digits


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> calculating numerouse digits

Click to collapse



of infinite widgets


----------



## pollybell (Nov 22, 2014)

It'll never happen


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 23, 2014)

because widgets sucks


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

so much that


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

it ruined my


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

Iphone 6 Plus


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

Suddenly android booted


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

but then you


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

Called Mecha Spiders


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2014)

Better call Saul


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

To ensure that


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2014)

Walter continues to


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

wear women's clothing


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

Like all the


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

figs in the


----------



## Zer0_ (Nov 23, 2014)

who just don't


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

taste very good


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 24, 2014)

due to the


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

lack of meat


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

for all the 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

Pigs and bacon (OT:the bacon part is a pun for the lols)



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Cows and meat


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

beets and beats


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2014)

made a folly


----------



## derekobrian (Nov 24, 2014)

*The dreadful story*

Tomorrow is Monday!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

by killing Dolly


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2014)

Ish kein bibble


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Good after noon


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2014)

*** *** ***


----------



## AvonBark$dale (Nov 24, 2014)

then they all


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2014)

AvonBark$dale said:


> then they all

Click to collapse



needed ten posts


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 24, 2014)

of the day


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 24, 2014)

so they can


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

spam the Spam


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

Goes super saiyan


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Where is @androidfreak70?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Where is @androidfreak70?

Click to collapse



Where's the beef ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Where's the beef ?

Click to collapse




Why so spam?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 25, 2014)

And there was


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Why so spam?

Click to collapse



spam is ham


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

that is processed


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

Salted sea lions


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 25, 2014)

that accidently eat

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

saltwater goat eggs


----------



## in99flames (Nov 25, 2014)

And drunk manatees


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

in99flames said:


> And drunk manatees

Click to collapse



milk for breakfast


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

You even lift?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> milk for breakfast

Click to collapse



Breakfast of champions


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 26, 2014)

at ihop but


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 26, 2014)

no unlimited pancakes.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 26, 2014)

But that's OK


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 26, 2014)

because we have


----------



## Zwoniar (Nov 26, 2014)

very huge stomach


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

Then he walked


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 26, 2014)

into the kitchen


----------



## X3RATH (Nov 26, 2014)

where he sat


----------



## irfanadli97 (Nov 26, 2014)

X3RATH said:


> where he sat

Click to collapse



on a stool

This was sent from my Lenovo A850 via XDA mobile app.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 26, 2014)

that was particularly


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2014)

uninteresting and boring


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 26, 2014)

until that time


----------



## stepzor (Nov 26, 2014)

but he started..


----------



## mhoss48 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bagging what he

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 27, 2014)

stole from the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2014)

dream police headquaters


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 27, 2014)

but didnt mean


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 29, 2014)

Talking about brandy-boys


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 29, 2014)

who drank some


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 29, 2014)

fresh chicken milk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> fresh chicken milk

Click to collapse



that's plain freaky....................


----------



## gianpassa (Nov 29, 2014)

Diventottocenèunotuttiglialtrinehantrentuno


----------



## danishaznita (Nov 30, 2014)

Thats NOT Threee


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 30, 2014)

because three is


----------



## 1BadWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

the Goldilocks zone


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 30, 2014)

in the city


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2014)

Qualcomm Snapdragon 810


----------



## Hashbang173 (Nov 30, 2014)

Which had a


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting body shape

Sent from my NS-15AT08 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JavierHouse (Dec 1, 2014)

.....

Android Development Oficial. 

Enviado desde mi GT I9506


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 1, 2014)

JavierHouse said:


> .....
> 
> Android Development Oficial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT I9506

Click to collapse



random words misspelled


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 1, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> random words misspelled

Click to collapse



in a nonsensical


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> in a nonsensical

Click to collapse



effort to sound


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 1, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> effort to sound

Click to collapse



enlightened by machine


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2014)

ugga bugga tainawando


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 1, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> ugga bugga tainawando

Click to collapse



and mekalekahi mekahineyho


----------



## faille13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Who hates walmart


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 1, 2014)

and other stores

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 1, 2014)

because  muh corporations


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2014)

speaka da english


----------



## BerndM14 (Dec 1, 2014)

very deliciously. So


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 2, 2014)

good that I


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 2, 2014)

Tips my fedora


----------



## mohinu2 (Dec 2, 2014)

worst thread ever


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 2, 2014)

Said no one


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 2, 2014)

thirdzcee said:


> Said no one

Click to collapse



from nowhere he


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

vomited slugs from


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 2, 2014)

The bottom of


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

the deep abyss


----------



## faille13 (Dec 2, 2014)

All Dem racists


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 3, 2014)

faille13 said:


> All Dem racists

Click to collapse



wore pink aprons


----------



## 5starprototype (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got fired


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 3, 2014)

5starprototype said:


> Just got fired

Click to collapse



when they saw


----------



## DarkStarSoftware (Dec 3, 2014)

how bad it


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2014)

sounded over the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2014)

cheap Bluetooth speakers.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2014)

Travis still lives

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 4, 2014)

as a Holstein


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2014)

believe it buddy


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 4, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> believe it buddy

Click to collapse



a red pill


----------



## carloswii5 (Dec 4, 2014)

Which she swallowed


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 4, 2014)

then a matrix


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 4, 2014)

Was formed from


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 4, 2014)

an overactive imagination


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2014)

produced a reincarnation


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 4, 2014)

Of the ONE


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2014)

and the only


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 4, 2014)

NEO, who will


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 4, 2014)

become a NEO-nazi


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 5, 2014)

so he can


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 5, 2014)

become a paparazzi


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 5, 2014)

while playing Yahtzee


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 5, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> while playing Yahtzee

Click to collapse



and Mahjong,  watching


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 5, 2014)

tv next to

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 5, 2014)

The couch as


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 5, 2014)

he suddenly realizes


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2014)

this is stupid


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 5, 2014)

because blue waffles


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2014)

irrelevant to story



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## ased10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Got him going 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Regnas (Dec 6, 2014)

ased10 said:


> Got him going

Click to collapse



Boosting post count.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 6, 2014)

He then saw


----------



## Deleted member 6132268 (Dec 6, 2014)

a fat woman


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 6, 2014)

Who sang the


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2014)

Best song in 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Regnas (Dec 6, 2014)

a rainy day


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 6, 2014)

to cheer me


----------



## hj97 (Dec 6, 2014)

And my friends

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Regnas (Dec 7, 2014)

and my family


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

but she failed


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 7, 2014)

Wrote arrears again

Please press THANKS if interesting. Sent from Moto G-od via xt1033 free Android app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 7, 2014)

Which caused the


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 7, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Which caused the

Click to collapse



manifold to blow


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 7, 2014)

up in the


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 7, 2014)

Commodore, expected but


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

not without Lionel


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Or Johnny, because


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 9, 2014)

you understand, dear


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> you understand, dear

Click to collapse



Abby doesn't approve


----------



## Deleted member 4658670 (Dec 9, 2014)

that she need


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

to get out 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2014)

you don't say ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

Yet sometimes she 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Deleted member 4658670 (Dec 10, 2014)

ate a meat


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 10, 2014)

That tastes like....


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 10, 2014)

cookies and tasty


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2014)

three word gibberish


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> three word gibberish

Click to collapse



not very surprising


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 11, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> not very surprising

Click to collapse



he was bored,


----------



## Regnas (Dec 11, 2014)

and ended up


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Dec 11, 2014)

Playing San Andreas

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2014)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> Playing San Andreas

Click to collapse



to a fault.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2014)

Leela's singing boil     



.............................................


----------



## Regnas (Dec 11, 2014)

XDA's developers are


----------



## Faizan7535 (Dec 11, 2014)

trolling us regularly 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2014)

Regnas said:


> XDA's developers are

Click to collapse





Faizan7535 said:


> troll us regularly

Click to collapse



complete a sentence ??
(speaka da English)


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> complete a sentence ??
> (speaka da English)

Click to collapse



Intellect is required


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm stuffed then


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 12, 2014)

Got raped by


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

No I didn't


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, you did

ROGERS • LG G Flex D950G • Stock ROOT 4.4.2 • V4A • 180DPI • FLEXIN'


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Dec 12, 2014)

Think harder mate

ROGERS • LG G Flex D950G • Stock ROOT 4.4.2 • V4A • 180DPI • FLEXIN'


----------



## Regnas (Dec 12, 2014)

so you can


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2014)

strain your brain


----------



## huggs (Dec 13, 2014)

with ice cream


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 13, 2014)

and poison to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> and poison to

Click to collapse



remember the eighties


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

When ugly was


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

the butler with


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

The check shirt


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> The check shirt

Click to collapse



, stained with dirt


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> , stained with dirt

Click to collapse



but didn't hurt


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> but didn't hurt

Click to collapse



Ernie or Burt


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 14, 2014)

Because of the


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

odd skin texture


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ha, no rhyming


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Ha, no rhyming

Click to collapse



says zero thanks


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> says zero thanks

Click to collapse



to Tom Hanks


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 14, 2014)

Stopped rhyming again


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Stopped rhyming again

Click to collapse



irrelevent insignificant gibberish


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> irrelevent insignificant gibberish

Click to collapse



bearish British rubbish


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 14, 2014)

frenching freshers trashers


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Go Straya, (Australia)


----------



## kevinottawa (Dec 15, 2014)

After long lamas


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 15, 2014)

And short llamas


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 15, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> And short llamas

Click to collapse



with big mommas


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2014)

kill me now


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 15, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> kill me now

Click to collapse



Why that wish?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why that wish?

Click to collapse



Why you wish

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 15, 2014)

You were fish


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> You were fish

Click to collapse



in a dish 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Bananananas (Dec 16, 2014)

am I selfish?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes you are


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 16, 2014)

but i really


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2014)

can't seem to


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

find my shoe


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 16, 2014)

In my hair

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

Should look elsewhere


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> In my hair

Click to collapse



there are lice


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 17, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> there are lice

Click to collapse



that won't go 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 17, 2014)

Near you because


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 17, 2014)

your face looks

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> your face looks

Click to collapse



exactly like my


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 17, 2014)

face when i


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 17, 2014)

See your face


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> See your face

Click to collapse



of hypocrisy and


----------



## whiteguccimane (Dec 18, 2014)

want to touch


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 18, 2014)

Stuff like your


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

head because it's 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2014)

bald and shiny


----------



## 1eyedmonster (Dec 18, 2014)

With a cherry


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 18, 2014)

On the nose


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

and it grows


----------



## Sunil Datar (Dec 18, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> and it grows

Click to collapse



Like a Zombie


----------



## cbo02 (Dec 18, 2014)

Named ROB mummy

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2014)

all wrapped up


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2014)

For Christmas or


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 19, 2014)

Late thanks giving

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 19, 2014)

because a party


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2014)

started by the

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2014)

senior clown of


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 19, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> senior clown of

Click to collapse



 persistent nonsensical conveyance


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> persistent nonsensical conveyance

Click to collapse



no, this one:


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 19, 2014)

It doesn't work

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



 instantaneous deployment failure


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> instantaneous deployment failure

Click to collapse








the Challenger disaster


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 20, 2014)

About to begin


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> About to begin

Click to collapse



the journey into


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 20, 2014)

Your images are

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Very disturbing, because


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Dec 20, 2014)

it's a cow?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, it is

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> the journey into

Click to collapse





Stuart Little said:


> Your images are
> .

Click to collapse



Complete a sentence ................................


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 20, 2014)

then start one 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> then start one

Click to collapse



* ?  ?  ?*



Vivek_Neel said:


> About to begin

Click to collapse





TravisBean said:


> the journey into

Click to collapse





I certainly did



...........................................


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> About to begin

Click to collapse





TravisBean said:


> the journey into

Click to collapse



night. Where vampires


----------



## huggs (Dec 20, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> night. Where vampires

Click to collapse



dress like pimps


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2014)

and began to

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Ashrockr (Dec 21, 2014)

Dance because of


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hashtag Yolo swag


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 21, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Hashtag Yolo swag

Click to collapse



That's complete nonsense


----------



## Ashrockr (Dec 21, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Hashtag Yolo swag

Click to collapse



Written on their


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 21, 2014)

Ashrockr said:


> Written on their

Click to collapse



Thundercats coloring book


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 21, 2014)

Silverhawks the cartoons


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 21, 2014)

was freakin AWESOME


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 21, 2014)

ludeawakening said:


> was freakin AWESOME

Click to collapse



at finishing sentences


----------



## lnxpro91 (Dec 22, 2014)

on top of


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 22, 2014)

Two legged donkeys

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2014)

ludeawakening said:


> Two legged donkeys

Click to collapse



all covered in


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Fat bogan chicks


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 22, 2014)

All naked and..


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr. Clown said:


> All naked and..

Click to collapse



Holding whipped cream


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2014)

in a dream,


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 22, 2014)

where you are


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2014)

president of XDA.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 22, 2014)

licked some whipped


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Cream, goes nice


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

once or twice


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 23, 2014)

but no ice


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 23, 2014)

at that price


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 23, 2014)

Comes with lice


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Dec 23, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Comes with lice

Click to collapse



That too thrice

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 23, 2014)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> That too thrice
> 
> Sent from XSP using my hands!

Click to collapse



twice would suffice


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2014)

for the Reaper


----------



## karandpr (Dec 24, 2014)

who was grim


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> who was grim

Click to collapse



, proper and prim


----------



## karandpr (Dec 24, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> , proper and prim

Click to collapse



Behind the Rim


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Behind the Rim

Click to collapse



where we swim


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> where we swim

Click to collapse



in lights dim


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> in lights dim

Click to collapse



singing a hymn


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> singing a hymn

Click to collapse



in the gym


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> in the gym

Click to collapse



on a whim


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> on a whim

Click to collapse



ohh it's him


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> ohh it's him

Click to collapse



he's so trim


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> he's so trim

Click to collapse



filled to brim


----------



## sucker for sony's (Dec 25, 2014)

With some gin.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2014)

On his chin,


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2014)

what a sin


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

huggs said:


> what a sin

Click to collapse



he'll try again


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 25, 2014)

but not fain


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> but not fain

Click to collapse



for he's superman


----------



## huggs (Dec 26, 2014)

when he's drunk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 26, 2014)

Which is often


----------



## iFabGames (Dec 26, 2014)

goes from here


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 26, 2014)

to the end


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> to the end

Click to collapse



of time, where


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> of time, where

Click to collapse



nothing always happens


----------



## laneyofdeath (Dec 27, 2014)

Been a while

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 27, 2014)

since I've had 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> since I've had

Click to collapse



ice cold milk


----------



## huggs (Dec 27, 2014)

poured on me


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 27, 2014)

huggs said:


> poured on me

Click to collapse



for the voices


----------



## Ashrockr (Dec 27, 2014)

Which never ever


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ever ever ever


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2014)

Ashrockr said:


> Which never ever

Click to collapse



stop ringing in


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 27, 2014)

my head... nao


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2014)

Please, make it


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 27, 2014)

run in circles


----------



## huggs (Dec 27, 2014)

That's running around

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## domini99 (Dec 28, 2014)

Faster and faster


----------



## huggs (Dec 28, 2014)

but not farther

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Dec 28, 2014)

AirAsia QZ8501 Missing


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2014)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> AirAsia QZ8501 Missing

Click to collapse



wrong thread buddy


----------



## domini99 (Dec 28, 2014)

Said TravisBean silently


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Said TravisBean silently

Click to collapse



when he realized


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 28, 2014)

That he was


----------



## Ashrockr (Dec 28, 2014)

None other than


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2014)

Ashrockr said:


> None other than

Click to collapse



Mister Rowan Atkinson


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Dec 28, 2014)

To save the



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## huggs (Dec 28, 2014)

whales and rainforests

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

huggs said:


> whales and rainforests
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510

Click to collapse



from polar bears


----------



## startracker (Dec 29, 2014)

to dirty gears


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 29, 2014)

On busted Hondas


----------



## huggs (Dec 29, 2014)

full of clowns

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

making funny sounds


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 29, 2014)

which always confounds


----------



## Wiwee (Dec 29, 2014)

it is monday D


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 29, 2014)

Wiwee said:


> it is monday D

Click to collapse



sang "The Cure"


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> sang "The Cure"

Click to collapse



but Sage Francis


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Dec 29, 2014)

Slipped and fell

ROGERS • LG G Flex D950G • Stock ROOT 4.4.2 • V4A • 180DPI • FLEXIN'


----------



## startracker (Dec 29, 2014)

Upon a throne

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

startracker said:


> Upon a throne
> 
> Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



singing Sage Kills


----------



## startracker (Dec 29, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> singing Sage Kills

Click to collapse



His pride

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2014)

startracker said:


> His pride

Click to collapse



you can't count



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start,* only post 3 words to continue the story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse








(yes, you can do it, it's possible, if you only try................... One, two, threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................................)


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 29, 2014)

because you failed


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2014)

basic elementary arithmetic.


----------



## huggs (Dec 29, 2014)

Math is evil

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2014)

huggs said:


> Math is evil

Click to collapse



said Mr. Knievel


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Dec 30, 2014)

As he flew

ROGERS • LG G Flex D950G • Stock ROOT 4.4.2 • V4A • 180DPI • FLEXIN'


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2014)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> As he flew

Click to collapse



over nineteen cars


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 30, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> over nineteen cars

Click to collapse





One horse and


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

three lovely ladies


----------



## huggs (Dec 30, 2014)

trying to be

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

huggs said:


> trying to be
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510

Click to collapse



next to me


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 30, 2014)

to get a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

kingnba6 said:


> to get a

Click to collapse



look at my


----------



## 7357 (Dec 30, 2014)

unbelievably large shoes


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

7357 said:


> unbelievably large shoes

Click to collapse



because they're AWESOME


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

1BadWolf said:


> because they're AWESOME

Click to collapse



No their not

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2014)

what a story


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> what a story

Click to collapse



It is boring


----------



## kingnba6 (Dec 31, 2014)

so lets make


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2014)

an effort to


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> an effort to

Click to collapse





Make it entertaining


----------



## hippopotaplatypus (Dec 31, 2014)

by having a


----------



## 1BadWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

hippopotaplatypus said:


> by having a

Click to collapse



story full of


----------



## hippopotaplatypus (Dec 31, 2014)

things that will


----------



## Ashrockr (Jan 1, 2015)

Say greetings for


----------



## startracker (Jan 1, 2015)

The new year


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year  

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 1, 2015)

to everyone in

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Straya only cause


----------



## upsidekiwi (Jan 2, 2015)

a large elephant


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2015)

[/COLOR]





luqman98 said:


> to everyone in

Click to collapse



XDA and their


----------



## massdriver95 (Jan 2, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> XDA and their

Click to collapse



big smokin' banhummer


----------



## LouRock (Jan 3, 2015)

What The Fook


----------



## huggs (Jan 3, 2015)

is a banhummer

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 3, 2015)

huggs said:


> is a banhummer

Click to collapse



said the Jedi


----------



## SOADNICK (Jan 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> said the Jedi

Click to collapse



replied Yoda and


----------



## HelloJessicka (Jan 3, 2015)

Stuck his hand

Sent from my LG-D950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2015)

Royal Straight Flush


----------



## huggs (Jan 3, 2015)

down the crapper

Sent from my HTC Desire 510


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 4, 2015)

because his eyes


----------



## Redaaku (Jan 4, 2015)

And his ears


----------



## eko_cahyono (Jan 4, 2015)

Telling the truth


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

Were actually hiding


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Androidfreak70 in the


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 4, 2015)

Team known for


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

Their shifty habits


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

which were shiftier


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> which were shiftier

Click to collapse



than a slick


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Or a pick


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 4, 2015)

in order to


----------



## huggs (Jan 4, 2015)

take a pic

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 5, 2015)

does the trick


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 5, 2015)

proved to be

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2015)

a very usefull


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 5, 2015)

Thread, which is


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Thread, which is

Click to collapse



better off dead.................................


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2015)

over my head


----------



## huggs (Jan 5, 2015)

is a halo

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2015)

that glows brightly


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> that glows brightly

Click to collapse



but is unsightly


----------



## huggs (Jan 6, 2015)

and bent slightly

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2015)

screwed up tightly


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2015)

Because of his


----------



## tech-nik (Jan 6, 2015)

immaturity and stupidity


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 6, 2015)

tech-nik said:


> immaturity and stupidity

Click to collapse



is growing exponentially


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 6, 2015)

During the time


----------



## huggs (Jan 6, 2015)

it takes to

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2015)

huggs said:


> it takes to

Click to collapse



Do a fully-sick-burnout-bro.....


----------



## valdesr11 (Jan 6, 2015)

he was thinking...


----------



## huggs (Jan 6, 2015)

No he wasn't

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 7, 2015)

huggs said:


> No he wasn't
> 
> Sent from my Desire 510

Click to collapse



because he cheated-on-the-words-allowed


----------



## JavierHouse (Jan 7, 2015)

Tales from the Crypt ????


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2015)

JavierHouse said:


> Tales from the Crypt ????

Click to collapse



not three words

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post* 3 words *to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



thinks before posting


----------



## ilovemysillybanana (Jan 7, 2015)

Flapped my wings


----------



## huggs (Jan 7, 2015)

but couldn't fly

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## valdesr11 (Jan 7, 2015)

Because he had...


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 7, 2015)

To go with


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 7, 2015)

his parents to


----------



## JavierHouse (Jan 7, 2015)

Tales from crypt


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> his parents to

Click to collapse



a family picnic.


----------



## huggs (Jan 8, 2015)

But there were

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2015)

too many insects


----------



## ddmclw (Jan 8, 2015)

In my pants

Sent from my One M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks alot Michelle!!

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## vanessaem (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello,

Just a reminder to all, if you would like to participate on this thread, please keep it clean. Several posts had to be removed because some people can't seem to come up with three non-offensive words. 
This thread has been around a long time. Please don't ruin it for others by being offensive.

Regards...


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 9, 2015)

Vanessaem was right (that's on topic though )


----------



## huggs (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry bout that (still 3 words)

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Mrmoves (Jan 9, 2015)

yes she was


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2015)

you don't say ?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2015)

Because that's awkward

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## huggs (Jan 10, 2015)

for any exterminator

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 10, 2015)

Including johns brother


----------



## baticool333 (Jan 10, 2015)

the fat man


----------



## Ashrockr (Jan 10, 2015)

Who didn't recognize


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2015)

Ashrockr said:


> *W*ho didn't recognize

Click to collapse



when to capitalize


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 10, 2015)

So he went


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 10, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> when to capitalize

Click to collapse



with capital I's


----------



## Ashrockr (Jan 11, 2015)

To find Sherlock


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2015)

and poison him


----------



## valdesr11 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just so he


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 12, 2015)

can have the


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool big cigar


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 12, 2015)

Which is illegal


----------



## Pyronn (Jan 12, 2015)

but still he


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 12, 2015)

Enjoyed smoking it

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 12, 2015)

and he slowly

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 12, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> and he slowly

Click to collapse



gazed out of


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> gazed out of

Click to collapse



the window near


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

my uncle's ear


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 12, 2015)

but cannot hear


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 12, 2015)

The beep sound

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> The beep sound

Click to collapse




producing Morse code


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 12, 2015)

From a submarine


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> From a submarine

Click to collapse



beneath the sea


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2015)

dolan and gooby


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Were smokers too


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 13, 2015)

They blazed it

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Jan 13, 2015)

every single day

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2015)

(so they say)


----------



## SDee96 (Jan 13, 2015)

an old sideway


----------



## JavierHouse (Jan 13, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 13, 2015)

Is a good


----------



## huggs (Jan 14, 2015)

substitute for genuine

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2015)

huggs said:


> substitute for genuine

Click to collapse



Microsoft compatible capabilities.


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 14, 2015)

inorder to get


----------



## pichlerAT (Jan 14, 2015)

this new phone


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 14, 2015)

Was just released


----------



## pichlerAT (Jan 14, 2015)

one day ago.


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 14, 2015)

In a basement


----------



## pichlerAT (Jan 14, 2015)

there is a

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 14, 2015)

Jar of cucumbers


----------



## artuez (Jan 14, 2015)

. How many years


----------



## huggs (Jan 14, 2015)

will Android last

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## LouRock (Jan 15, 2015)

Longer than Apple


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2015)

to be or


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

Not to be


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2015)

that's the question.................................


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

About that bass


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2015)

how low can..


----------



## pichlerAT (Jan 15, 2015)

. Then you have

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2015)

post number eleven


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

It is important


----------



## totalnoob34 (Jan 15, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> It is important

Click to collapse



To let her

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

Take a bath


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> Take a bath.

Click to collapse



Wondrous odoriferous emanations'


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 15, 2015)

help prevent temptations


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

And lose consciousness

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> And lose consciousness

Click to collapse



due to euphoria



...............................................................................


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wooooohooooooooooooo (*looks around*).... sorry guys


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2015)

think before posting


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 16, 2015)

No friggen way


----------



## ChosenSon (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, it's back.


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 16, 2015)

I am sleepy

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 17, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> I am sleepy
> 
> Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



feeling very peachy


----------



## Ashrockr (Jan 18, 2015)

Inorder to get


----------



## nikolasanggoro (Jan 18, 2015)

Ashrockr said:


> Inorder to get

Click to collapse



Android lollipop update

Sent from my C1905 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2015)

nikolasanggoro said:


> Android lollipop update

Click to collapse



while eating cake


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2015)

from bad cooking


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 18, 2015)

but no food


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2015)

is better than


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 18, 2015)

Than @M_T_M 's dishes

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2015)

which eminem ate.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

Unfortunately because i


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2015)

could not rap


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 19, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> Than @M_T_M 's dishes
> 
> Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol wut m8?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Lol wut m8?

Click to collapse



gr8 go sk8


----------



## huggs (Jan 19, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> gr8 go sk8

Click to collapse



but don't ollie

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

Due to the


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2015)

nearly unavoidable reasons

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 20, 2015)

I had to


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

Succeed in this

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieCable (Jan 20, 2015)

because my girlfriend


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 21, 2015)

left me for 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 21, 2015)

her pet turtle


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 21, 2015)

Which was pink


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cause it dyed


----------



## manav113 (Jan 21, 2015)

when it was


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Suffocated by spray-paint


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 23, 2015)

but the fresh


----------



## huggs (Jan 23, 2015)

prince of belair

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Unonueve (Jan 23, 2015)

will, for sure


----------



## ananas93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Take that beer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 23, 2015)

Because I'm drunk..


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Clown said:


> Because I'm drunk..

Click to collapse



by drinking Mezcal


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

At johns party


----------



## jshealton (Jan 24, 2015)

But, when I


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Passed out from


----------



## PeterDrake (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Passed out from

Click to collapse



...dancing with wolfs...


----------



## Trainforward (Jan 25, 2015)

Good story bro


----------



## cookmaster43 (Jan 25, 2015)

What about no?


----------



## Nifel (Jan 25, 2015)

PeterDrake said:


> ...dancing with wolfs...

Click to collapse



, I started to


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2015)

Nifel said:


> , I started to

Click to collapse



scratch and scratch


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> scratch and scratch

Click to collapse



a great grate


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

Which cut me


----------



## zkyevolved (Jan 25, 2015)

Because you can?


----------



## fanofsony (Jan 25, 2015)

out very deep


----------



## howellzhu (Jan 25, 2015)

who am I?


----------



## abhinavp649 (Jan 25, 2015)

Change the World


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nah just kidding


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2015)

why completely disjointed?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2015)

Chat or story ??



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the *story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse







...............................................................................................................................


----------



## jfit400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bouta week ago!!


----------



## jralabs (Jan 26, 2015)

jump right in


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

with random statements


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Australia day!


----------



## derion1 (Jan 26, 2015)

you all douchebags


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2015)

derion1 said:


> you all douchebags

Click to collapse



eleventh post idiocy


----------



## amatig (Jan 26, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> eleventh post idiocy

Click to collapse



I really agree


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 26, 2015)

with the statement


----------



## huggs (Jan 26, 2015)

which was made

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## lowther_hall (Jan 26, 2015)

By your mum


----------



## sp_greek (Jan 26, 2015)

When she saw...


----------



## ksou123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not on reddit


----------



## jralabs (Jan 27, 2015)

today or yesterday


----------



## DJantel Ware (Jan 27, 2015)

and freaked out


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 27, 2015)

because the sun


----------



## Regnas (Jan 27, 2015)

is going down


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

and out of 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 28, 2015)

the town so


----------



## huggs (Jan 28, 2015)

don't freak out

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Ashrockr (Jan 28, 2015)

twilight series ended

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Kate x (Jan 28, 2015)

so he cried


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 29, 2015)

Kate x said:


> so he cried

Click to collapse



while writing haiku's


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

Which sounded terrible


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 29, 2015)

so the owner


----------



## nazarsokol (Jan 29, 2015)

Bike 3d Configurator


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2015)

Kate x said:


> so he cried

Click to collapse




1BadWolf said:


> while writing haiku's

Click to collapse



elegy and then




............................................................


----------



## instinctblade (Jan 29, 2015)

I got drunk


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

on cough syrup

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2015)

coughing like a


----------



## TryHardBlueonMac (Jan 30, 2015)

Walrus, ... then appeared


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2015)

a new virus


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Called the number


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

of the beast

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Which was 1800 006 880

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------

(if your interested)


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Which was 1800 006 880
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------
> 
> (if your interested)

Click to collapse



not three words






...................................................


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 30, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> not three words
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for moderating


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. Clown said:


> thanks for moderating

Click to collapse



during difficult times


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2015)

...difficult without Bender

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

but not impossible

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## 1BadWolf (Jan 30, 2015)

huggs said:


> but not impossible
> 
> Sent from my Desire 510

Click to collapse



because everyone knows


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 was right


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

in the middle

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 31, 2015)

in the snowstorm


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2015)

but driving the


----------



## huggs (Jan 31, 2015)

wrong way on

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## c1scolici (Jan 31, 2015)

highway of hell


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lucky day today


----------



## fburgos (Jan 31, 2015)

Found my precious


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 31, 2015)

In the Shire

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 1, 2015)

In love again


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 1, 2015)

with myself and


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> with myself and

Click to collapse



 now need glasses  


........................................


----------



## Ashrockr (Feb 1, 2015)

To smash them

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 1, 2015)

With huge fists


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

on stumpy arms


----------



## 10-K (Feb 2, 2015)

which ring alarms


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 2, 2015)

Monday blues today.


----------



## huggs (Feb 2, 2015)

Suicide Tuesday tomorrow

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2015)

Ressurect on Thursday 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2015)

having skipped Wednesday


----------



## huggs (Feb 3, 2015)

getting drunk Friday

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

and passed out 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

On Saturday, before


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

I could get 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> On Saturday, before

Click to collapse




ShapesBlue said:


> I could get

Click to collapse



to the bank




.......................................


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Stressful day today


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Because of school


----------



## puyow18 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because of school

Click to collapse



where I flipped


----------



## Bockiii (Feb 4, 2015)

puyow18 said:


> where I flipped

Click to collapse



a table on


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Bockiii said:


> a table on

Click to collapse



full of food


----------



## vanessaem (Feb 4, 2015)

in the refrigerator


----------



## 10-K (Feb 4, 2015)

then broke defibrillator


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2015)

causing  imminent death


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

to inanimate objects


----------



## huggs (Feb 5, 2015)

with no remorse

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## skpindia (Feb 5, 2015)

three word story


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 5, 2015)

four word story


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2015)

five word story


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Seven word story


----------



## huggs (Feb 5, 2015)

stop using words

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah good idea


----------



## jacopious (Feb 5, 2015)

idea got stolen


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

jacopious said:


> idea got stolen

Click to collapse



by nefarious USO's


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank god its friday.  (Oh its more than 3)


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Thank god its friday. *(Oh its more than 3)*

Click to collapse




Your a genius


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Let us party


----------



## 10-K (Feb 6, 2015)

need someone tarty


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

flavored guitar licks


----------



## huggs (Feb 6, 2015)

Stop licking guitars

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

acoustic is better


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 6, 2015)

in new sweater


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> acoustic is better

Click to collapse



for a beginner


----------



## 10-K (Feb 6, 2015)

with a pinner


----------



## pozirk (Feb 6, 2015)

i'm a winner


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 6, 2015)

So am i


----------



## 10-K (Feb 6, 2015)

gosh darn dui


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

under the influence


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

10-K said:


> gosh darn dui

Click to collapse



What is dui?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 7, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> What is dui?

Click to collapse



driving under influence


----------



## vanessaem (Feb 7, 2015)

need to stop


----------



## 10-K (Feb 7, 2015)

at florist shop


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 7, 2015)

is four words


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> is four words

Click to collapse



longer than necessary







TravisBean said:


> Your a genius

Click to collapse



you're a genius


----------



## huggs (Feb 7, 2015)

Who isn't nowadays?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm definitely smart


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 7, 2015)

You don't say


----------



## st3chn0 (Feb 7, 2015)

A cow was

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2015)

seen trolling XDA


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 7, 2015)

because it was


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm definitely smart

Click to collapse



I am hungry


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 7, 2015)

So am i


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 7, 2015)

I like cereal

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Feb 8, 2015)

in the morning

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## 10-K (Feb 8, 2015)

and love adorning


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 8, 2015)

to your beloved?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 8, 2015)

but she died


----------



## 10-K (Feb 8, 2015)

and was snide


----------



## kenil89 (Feb 8, 2015)

On the way..

*Mod edit: Link removed*


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm definitely smart

Click to collapse


delusions of grandeur


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 8, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> delusions of grandeur

Click to collapse





Not understanding, please-explain


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 8, 2015)

just to slip.......


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not understanding, please-explain

Click to collapse




Google's your friend



kingnba6 said:


> just to slip.......

Click to collapse



into darkness, where


................................


----------



## huggs (Feb 8, 2015)

the cockroaches live

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 9, 2015)

no matter what


----------



## Judeyu (Feb 9, 2015)

start to writing


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 9, 2015)

This story's terrible


----------



## speedwayfan75 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes for sure


----------



## huggs (Feb 10, 2015)

it is pure

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2015)

100 percent gibberish


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

so fix it


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2015)

devoid of intellect


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just like someone


----------



## Nunquam (Feb 10, 2015)

At the edge


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 10, 2015)

of their chair


----------



## huggs (Feb 10, 2015)

waiting impatiently for

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2015)

ignorant self-centerd posts


----------



## 1BadWolf (Feb 11, 2015)

demonstration of irony :sly:


----------



## Thardo (Feb 11, 2015)

my extreme embarrassment


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2015)

and lowered expectations


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

Make for some


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 11, 2015)

type of order


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2015)

(a brain disorder)


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stapled to forehead

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 12, 2015)

which will help


----------



## Angel&co (Feb 12, 2015)

Making the cake


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 12, 2015)

Beat itself stupid

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Feb 12, 2015)

No beating needed

Sent from a device


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 12, 2015)

Placid as Pie

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2015)

Antagonist42 said:


> Placid as Pie

Click to collapse



me oh my









..    ........     ...            ...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 13, 2015)

let us retry


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 13, 2015)

Facepalm ....not again!

Bashing away at my HTC Desire C


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 13, 2015)

make it rain


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2015)

and feel pain


----------



## huggs (Feb 13, 2015)

in my brain

Sent from a device


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2015)

insane in the


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 14, 2015)

I want food.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Like me always


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2015)

ruining the song


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 14, 2015)

With my lyrics

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 15, 2015)

Which are great

 (in my mind)


----------



## huggs (Feb 15, 2015)

if you can

Sent from a device


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 15, 2015)

start to sing 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vanessaem (Feb 15, 2015)

Fa la la


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 16, 2015)

like it's christmas 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> like it's christmas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



but is really


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2015)

springtime for Hitler






.........................


----------



## rushiloke7 (Feb 16, 2015)

Or am I


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> but is really

Click to collapse



Godsmack in disguise


----------



## Antagonist42 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm with stupid

Sent from my B1-730HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2015)

and rightfully so


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2015)

Because of your


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because of your

Click to collapse



slow reaction time 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2015)

You have created


----------



## t.nothnagel1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love Android


----------



## huggs (Feb 17, 2015)

themed Windows phones

sent from a device


----------



## zlewe (Feb 18, 2015)

With 16gb ram

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2015)

And 1TB internal-storage


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 18, 2015)

that's pushing it 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## TheArc (Feb 18, 2015)

Way too far


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 18, 2015)

because it's time 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2015)

For only 500gig


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2015)

for a story


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2015)

This's a story?!?


----------



## thousandecibels (Feb 18, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> for a story

Click to collapse



Which only you


----------



## Thardo (Feb 18, 2015)

Not for me


----------



## redndian (Feb 18, 2015)

thousandecibels said:


> Which only you

Click to collapse





Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Feb 18, 2015)

story has derailed

sent from a device


----------



## thousandecibels (Feb 18, 2015)

But still can


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2015)

exemplify extreme stupidity.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 19, 2015)

Like right now


----------



## huggs (Feb 19, 2015)

I am trying

sent from a device


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 19, 2015)

to keep awake


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2015)

by ingesting Espresso .


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 20, 2015)

At rapid rates


----------



## djrealistic (Feb 20, 2015)

*thread is going*

....


----------



## KNO56 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wait for it...


----------



## shockfire (Feb 20, 2015)

...because it is...


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2015)

About to kick-in


----------



## huggs (Feb 22, 2015)

your front door

sent from a device


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

Which could be


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

your mom angry


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

Because you ignored


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

her text message


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2015)

boring boring boring


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 23, 2015)

Travis isn't boring

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Feb 23, 2015)

when he's drunk

sent from a device


----------



## CarlM34 (Feb 23, 2015)

Walking is a


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 23, 2015)

real exercise so


----------



## ashish289 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't walk alone


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2015)

because in india


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> because in india

Click to collapse



Nosferatu reigns supreme



...............................


----------



## ashish289 (Feb 24, 2015)

Police shoot you


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2015)

In GTA so


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 24, 2015)

you spawned again


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Feb 24, 2015)

in a volcano


----------



## CarlM34 (Feb 24, 2015)

And burned your


----------



## kamil79123 (Feb 24, 2015)

When will you...

Wysłane z mojego LG-E610 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 24, 2015)

Super puke mode!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2015)

CarlM34 said:


> And burned your

Click to collapse



last chance for


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2015)

This story to


----------



## huggs (Feb 24, 2015)

make any sense

sent from a device


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 24, 2015)

end but now


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

it makes nosense


----------



## 10-K (Feb 25, 2015)

and so hence


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2015)

10-K said:


> and so hence

Click to collapse



-forth all accounts


----------



## lequanglong1989 (Feb 25, 2015)

Go to sleep....... :angel:


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

lequanglong1989 said:


> Go to sleep....... :angel:

Click to collapse





If you insist


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If you insist

Click to collapse



I might just 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

Havta do it


----------



## huggs (Feb 25, 2015)

or get banned

sent from a device


----------



## CarlM34 (Feb 25, 2015)

From ever going


----------



## Sempiternum (Feb 25, 2015)

a special place


----------



## berkeaydin (Feb 25, 2015)

to eat your


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2015)

CarlM34 said:


> From ever going

Click to collapse



to that special


----------



## huggs (Feb 26, 2015)

state of mind

sent from a device


----------



## 10-K (Feb 26, 2015)

but very kind


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2015)

to all mammals


----------



## CarlM34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Far and wide


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2015)

across the land


----------



## huggs (Feb 26, 2015)

it was planned

sent from a device


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 27, 2015)

to be enticing 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2015)

The greatest story


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 27, 2015)

But it failed


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 27, 2015)

to impress because


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> to impress because

Click to collapse



gibberish is cheap


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 27, 2015)

And this thread


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Feb 28, 2015)

tells a story


----------



## Bobberd (Feb 28, 2015)

Smells something burning


----------



## 10-K (Feb 28, 2015)

and hears churning


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2015)

from the distance.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Feb 28, 2015)

it's a dragon


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2015)

with ferocious breath


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 1, 2015)

and spiky tail


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 2, 2015)

so that way


----------



## advent_geek (Mar 2, 2015)

be a human


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 2, 2015)

And eat humans

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> so that way

Click to collapse




it wreaks havoc.


----------



## l.f.hant (Mar 2, 2015)

The new s6


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2015)

supports plot derailment.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 2, 2015)

and crappy decisions


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2015)

made by government


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> made by government

Click to collapse



To ruin lives

Sent from GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction using CM12 Lollipop.


----------



## Gato177 (Mar 3, 2015)

hnkotnis said:


> To ruin lives
> 
> Sent from GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction using CM12 Lollipop.

Click to collapse



and the popular economy


----------



## ProTechShark (Mar 3, 2015)

Because a young


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Mar 4, 2015)

ProTechShark said:


> Because a young

Click to collapse



Troll is KING!!!!


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 4, 2015)

but in reality........


----------



## 10-K (Mar 5, 2015)

there is sensuality


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2015)

when virtual reality


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 6, 2015)

replaces real rurality


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2015)

farmville will be


----------



## mik11231 (Mar 6, 2015)

the most unbelievable


----------



## 10-K (Mar 7, 2015)

but perhaps achievable


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 8, 2015)

10-K said:


> but perhaps achievable

Click to collapse



useless game ever


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 8, 2015)

boring which results


----------



## GuestK00328 (Mar 9, 2015)

in thermonuclear war

Sent from my Glade Air-freshener


----------



## Viroy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dont hit me


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2015)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> in thermonuclear war

Click to collapse



mutually assured destruction


----------



## GuestK00328 (Mar 10, 2015)

But it was

Sent from my Glade Air-freshener


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 10, 2015)

actually a great


----------



## 10-K (Mar 11, 2015)

way to tempt


----------



## GuestK00328 (Mar 11, 2015)

the neighbor to

Sent from my Glade Air-freshener


----------



## huggs (Mar 11, 2015)

dig a hole

sent from a device


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2015)

deeper than any


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 11, 2015)

person before who


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 11, 2015)

Makes pie and


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 11, 2015)

other delicious dishes


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> person before who

Click to collapse



attempted to drill


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> other delicious dishes

Click to collapse



Which could poison


----------



## MysticKing32 (Mar 13, 2015)

The neighbors cat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohit310 (Mar 13, 2015)

Rest in peace 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Balnce (Mar 13, 2015)

mohit310 said:


> Rest in peace

Click to collapse



In a grave


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 14, 2015)

Balnce said:


> In a grave

Click to collapse



Where someone else

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 14, 2015)

TheAvengingTITAN said:


> Where someone else
> 
> Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



had the flu


----------



## Anonymalious (Mar 14, 2015)

, a stomach flu


----------



## huggs (Mar 15, 2015)

that lasted for

sent from a device


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 15, 2015)

huggs said:


> that lasted for
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



a couple of


----------



## MysticKing32 (Mar 15, 2015)

Days without soup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Mar 15, 2015)

But I digress.....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hittngaudi (Mar 15, 2015)

it is delicious


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 15, 2015)

but suspiciously fictitious


----------



## huggs (Mar 15, 2015)

rumors get started

sent from a device


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 16, 2015)

Again and again.


----------



## DanshuP (Mar 16, 2015)

*She didn't wait.*

She didn't wait.


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 16, 2015)

But she wanted


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 16, 2015)

to quickly end


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 17, 2015)

the beginning of


----------



## Baoburu (Mar 18, 2015)

home and office


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

And supermarket and 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## huggs (Mar 18, 2015)

Alcoholics Anonymous meetings

sent from a device


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

With drunk guy

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 18, 2015)

And Bart Simpson


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2015)

Like a pro


----------



## huggs (Mar 19, 2015)

smoking candy cigarettes

sent from a device


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 19, 2015)

With snoop dogg 

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 19, 2015)

on his show


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 19, 2015)

in the snow


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> in the snow

Click to collapse



not long ago


----------



## huggs (Mar 20, 2015)

but long enough

sent from a device


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2015)

huggs said:


> but long enough
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



you still exist!


----------



## MZO (Mar 21, 2015)

husam666 said:


> you still exist!

Click to collapse



, why don't you

HIT Thanks if you like my post

-------------------------------------------
My work:
*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer*


----------



## ben_pyett (Mar 21, 2015)

MZ_. said:


> , why don't you
> 
> HIT Thanks if you like my post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn off the

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## huggs (Mar 22, 2015)

lights and rest


husam666 said:


> you still exist!

Click to collapse



I have always existed ever since I was born, why do you seem surprised?
sent from a device


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 22, 2015)

huggs said:


> lights and rest

Click to collapse



in peace for


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> in peace for

Click to collapse



for all eternity


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

Breeding bed bugs


----------



## MysticKing32 (Mar 23, 2015)

With regular bugs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 23, 2015)

And other inbred 

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MZO (Mar 23, 2015)

TheAvengingTITAN said:


> And other inbred
> 
> Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Was eating food (lol)

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post

-------------------------------------------
My work:
*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*

Info about my work:
 1)Kernel tool (reported to work on MTK too, tested on Qualcomm)
2)Bypass forgotten lock-screen without a factory reset
3)A COMPLETE TOOL for android, easy as cake, reported to work on MTK&Qualcomm​


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2015)

MZ_. said:


> Was eating food (lol)

Click to collapse



while being rude


----------



## m13253 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hit his head

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Mar 24, 2015)

and is dead

sent from a device


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2015)

as was said


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 24, 2015)

by the priest


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 24, 2015)

Of the east


----------



## MZO (Mar 24, 2015)

TheAvengingTITAN said:


> Of the east

Click to collapse



And the west

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post

-------------------------------------------
My work:
*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*

Info about my work:
 1)Kernel tool (reported to work on MTK too, tested on Qualcomm)
2)Bypass forgotten lock-screen without a factory reset
3)A COMPLETE TOOL for android, easy as cake, reported to work on MTK&Qualcomm​


----------



## huggs (Mar 24, 2015)

was won by

sent from a device


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 24, 2015)

mr. jimmy stewart

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2015)

as Mr. Smith


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 24, 2015)

went to washington

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Rokibahmed (Mar 24, 2015)

I love Android.


----------



## this_is_snek (Mar 24, 2015)

hissed his snek


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 24, 2015)

With a shotgun


----------



## -Pao (Mar 24, 2015)

hisssssss hisssssssssss sssssssssssssss


----------



## beefbones (Mar 24, 2015)

precioussssss he said


----------



## MysticKing32 (Mar 25, 2015)

One ring to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## huggs (Mar 25, 2015)

answer your phone

sent from a device


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 25, 2015)

Cuz the president


----------



## Rexie (Mar 25, 2015)

swarming new creations


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2015)

huggs said:


> answer your phone

Click to collapse





TheAvengingTITAN said:


> Cuz the president

Click to collapse



wants to speak


----------



## MZO (Mar 25, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> wants to speak

Click to collapse



In English language

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post

-------------------------------------------
My work:
*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*

Info about my work:
 1)Kernel tool (reported to work on MTK too, tested on Qualcomm)
2)Bypass forgotten lock-screen without a factory reset
3)A COMPLETE TOOL for android, easy as cake, reported to work on MTK&Qualcomm​


----------



## TonyStark (Mar 25, 2015)

but speaking French


----------



## =MXM= (Mar 25, 2015)

he likes escargots


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2015)

TonyStark said:


> but speaking French

Click to collapse



is quite elegant


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 25, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> is quite elegant

Click to collapse



Compared to the


----------



## TonyStark (Mar 25, 2015)

TheAvengingTITAN said:


> Compared to the

Click to collapse



Dukes of Hazard


----------



## huggs (Mar 26, 2015)

but Daisy Duke

sent from a device


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 26, 2015)

huggs said:


> but Daisy Duke

Click to collapse



Hated the Duke


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2015)

but loved Jesse


----------



## iDpC1 (Mar 26, 2015)

DDossed by LizardSquad


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2015)

but I have


----------



## MZO (Mar 27, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> but I have

Click to collapse



The power of

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post

-------------------------------------------
My work:


Spoiler



*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*


----------



## vertumagic (Mar 27, 2015)

Do not reply


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 27, 2015)

the dollar so


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2015)

like a pro


----------



## ShaqBoss (Mar 28, 2015)

With my burrito

Sent from my HTC0P4E1


----------



## mahasamoot (Mar 28, 2015)

on the go


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 28, 2015)

in the know


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 28, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> in the know

Click to collapse



For the Joe


----------



## vanessaem (Mar 28, 2015)

Not too soon


----------



## ShaqBoss (Mar 28, 2015)

But soon enough


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 28, 2015)

So the sky


----------



## ShaqBoss (Mar 28, 2015)

Is not alone


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2015)

tears roll down


----------



## ShaqBoss (Mar 29, 2015)

But destiny prevails


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2015)

but ultimately derails


----------



## ShaqBoss (Mar 29, 2015)

Destiny has imploded


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 29, 2015)

and death's hunting


----------



## MZO (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> and death's hunting

Click to collapse



The people down

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post
-------------------------------------------
My work:



*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*
*Baseband Fix fir LG F180X converted to International E975*


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2015)

like rabid dogs


----------



## pizzaandmore (Mar 30, 2015)

The girl sucks


----------



## LilProphet (Mar 30, 2015)

an android lollipop


----------



## MZO (Mar 30, 2015)

KitKat >> lollipop

-------------------------------------------
HIT Thanks if you like my post
-------------------------------------------
My work:



*[TOOL]Kernel/Boot.img (un)packer* 
*[ZIP]Flashable zip to bypass lockscreen for LG E975* 
*[TOOL]ANDROID's COMPLETE TOOLBOX*
*Baseband Fix for LG F180X converted to International E975*
*Internal memory mod for QMobile A700/Walton Primo N1/GPAD G2 - Participated Work*


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Mar 30, 2015)

LilProphet said:


> an android lollipop

Click to collapse



On grandpa's deck


----------



## LilProphet (Mar 30, 2015)

without her dentures


----------



## 10-K (Mar 31, 2015)

led to misadventures


----------



## VIKINGSS (Apr 1, 2015)

fairytales and dragons


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 1, 2015)

And magical wagons


----------



## fabduhameau (Apr 1, 2015)

carrying an heavy


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Apr 2, 2015)

Hulkbuster armor and


----------



## MysticKing32 (Apr 3, 2015)

Armed with Nokia

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 4, 2015)

Stories left untold


----------



## MZO (Apr 4, 2015)

ShaqBoss said:


> Stories left untold

Click to collapse



And some unheard

Sent from my LG-E975 Intl


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 4, 2015)

Still warriors arise


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2015)

from the depths


----------



## stevenc19 (Apr 4, 2015)

That's been destroyed


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 4, 2015)

By dwarf Giants


----------



## krustyzy (Apr 6, 2015)

Sleepless though rested


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 6, 2015)

They shat themselves


----------



## unconditional (Apr 7, 2015)

In rainy days


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 7, 2015)

in a daze


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

from purple haze


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 7, 2015)

under the rainbow


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 7, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> under the rainbow

Click to collapse



Over the horizon


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2015)

TheAvengingTITAN said:


> Over the horizon

Click to collapse



a drone hovers


----------



## deepak02093 (Apr 7, 2015)

seeking something hidden


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 8, 2015)

Blessed Mary Jane


----------



## iwatchandroid (Apr 8, 2015)

I fell into


----------



## pinkpin (Apr 8, 2015)

*...*

a cold river


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2015)

pinkpin said:


> a cold river

Click to collapse



and nearly drowned


----------



## MZO (Apr 8, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> and nearly drowned

Click to collapse



Then I woke

Sent from my LG-E975 Int'l


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 8, 2015)

or did I


----------



## pinkpin (Apr 9, 2015)

*33*



MZ_. said:


> Then I woke
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 Int'l

Click to collapse



Just a dream


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2015)

was a nightmare


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (Apr 9, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> was a nightmare

Click to collapse



With your mom

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 9, 2015)

Lying next to me


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seriously, can't you count


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2015)

he was dyslexic


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe so am i


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe we're all

(lol ya got 4 words up there mate)


----------



## huggs (Apr 9, 2015)

losing our minds


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Apr 9, 2015)

to the santa


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think we are


----------



## Lloir (Apr 9, 2015)

Never gonna give


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 9, 2015)

Up our chicken


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

To the government's


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 10, 2015)

with every surveillance


----------



## deepak02093 (Apr 10, 2015)

To find something


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

very important to


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 10, 2015)

the rainbow chicken


----------



## MysticKing32 (Apr 11, 2015)

That searched for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MZO (Apr 12, 2015)

MysticKing32 said:


> That searched for
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The power of...

Sent from my LG E975 Int'l


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 12, 2015)

The legendary item...


----------



## oulan (Apr 12, 2015)

He wake up


----------



## exb0 (Apr 12, 2015)

and touched his


----------



## karandpr (Apr 12, 2015)

The limbo boy


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 12, 2015)

so he could


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 12, 2015)

Caress the pony


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Apr 12, 2015)

With loving affection


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

for the infection


----------



## gmictop (Apr 13, 2015)

Long long ago


----------



## MZO (Apr 13, 2015)

gmictop said:


> Long long ago

Click to collapse



Not that long

___________________________
Sent from my LG E975 Int'l



        My devices:
-LGE975 -Running my cyanogen
-ALPS A10
-Sony Xperia SP
-iPhone 4S
-Huawei Honor 3C -EX
-ACube Talk 7X -Rooted
-ACube Talk 8X


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 13, 2015)

not too shirt


----------



## TheAvengingTITAN (Apr 13, 2015)

Sort of tall

Sent using Xperia SP CM12.1 with Tangerine Kernel


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2015)

yet extremely coordinated






..................................


----------



## ShoyoHinata (Apr 14, 2015)

with a hamster


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 15, 2015)

his name Samster


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Cookies


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> I love Cookies

Click to collapse





You copy cat!


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You copy cat!

Click to collapse



am not cat :laugh:


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> am not cat :laugh:

Click to collapse





No, just copier?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You copy cat!

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> No, just copier?

Click to collapse



don't criticize others


----------



## karandpr (Apr 15, 2015)

The Butler emerges


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The Butler emerges

Click to collapse



from his coffin


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 16, 2015)

Wanting more macaroni


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

ShaqBoss said:


> Wanting more macaroni

Click to collapse



Then Buy it


----------



## st3chn0 (Apr 16, 2015)

From the local

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2015)

android idiot store.


----------



## saedted (Apr 16, 2015)

a Green Bot


----------



## rugbyx (Apr 17, 2015)

with a big


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

grown as Huge


----------



## trevorb21 (Apr 17, 2015)

as the Purple


----------



## rugbyx (Apr 17, 2015)

Plump of death


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

full of knowledge


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello,

Just a reminder to all, if you would like to participate on this thread, please keep it clean. Several posts had to be removed because some people can't seem to come up with three non-offensive words. 
This thread has been around a long time. Please don't ruin it for others by being offensive.

Again, please keep it clean or don't post at all.

Regards...


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

There's another warning


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 17, 2015)

so better be


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

a better bee


----------



## rugbyx (Apr 17, 2015)

the last one


----------



## karandpr (Apr 17, 2015)

Had cute avatar


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't give up


----------



## trevorb21 (Apr 17, 2015)

Careful when she

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Thinks she is

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

On previous page


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't surrender to


----------



## saedted (Apr 18, 2015)

naughty by nature


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

work to live
or
live to work


----------



## ShaqBoss (Apr 18, 2015)

Three words exceeded


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

ShaqBoss said:


> Three words exceeded

Click to collapse



hahahaha, Oh well


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

is it fun?


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Or do we


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

perhaps have time


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> perhaps have time

Click to collapse



time to flash


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> time to flash

Click to collapse



lets begin, Cheers


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> lets begin, Cheers

Click to collapse



flash what rom?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> flash what rom?

Click to collapse



custom or stable


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> custom or stable

Click to collapse



stable of course


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

yup me too


----------



## BartxGamer (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> stable of course

Click to collapse



OnePlus One? Nooo


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 19, 2015)

What's going on?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2015)

so please go


----------



## trevorb21 (Apr 19, 2015)

And look up


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 20, 2015)

the definition of


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 20, 2015)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious which can


----------



## oxygennn (Apr 20, 2015)

fly using a


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

i hate monday


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2015)

oxygennn said:


> fly using a

Click to collapse



secret Upsidaisium formula


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 20, 2015)

Which can cause


----------



## AlexG25 (Apr 20, 2015)

Veni, vidi, won ...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 20, 2015)

. That's what I


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

No one Knows


----------



## MZO (Apr 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No one Knows

Click to collapse



That he is

___________________________
Sent from my LG E975 Int'l



        My devices:
-LGE975 -Running my cyanogen
-ALPS A10
-Sony Xperia SP
-iPhone 4S
-Huawei Honor 3C -EX
-ACube Talk 7X -Rooted
-ACube Talk 8X


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup it's me.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2015)

MZ_. said:


> That he is

Click to collapse



destined to discover


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 20, 2015)

The new technology


----------



## someone755 (Apr 20, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> The new technology

Click to collapse



with which one


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2015)

could not known


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

due do what?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2015)

the time warp


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

yes it is


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> the time warp

Click to collapse



 perpetuated for eternity


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2015)

in endless possibilities


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

with amazing solution


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

What's best kernel?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

am also searching.


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 21, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> What's best kernel?

Click to collapse











advent_geek said:


> am also searching.

Click to collapse



I like corn


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

1BadWolf said:


> I like corn

Click to collapse



tempted of boeffla


----------



## vikashkr (Apr 21, 2015)

Naughty at Forty !

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

vikashkr said:


> Naughty at Forty !
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who is that?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Who is that?

Click to collapse



Another Xda-Developers fan.


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Another Xda-Developers fan.

Click to collapse



Must be you


----------



## st3chn0 (Apr 21, 2015)

Crispy fried chicken

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

st3chn0 said:


> Crispy fried chicken
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are You Hungry?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2015)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the* story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



told a story


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Must be you

Click to collapse



Hope you too.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 22, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> told a story

Click to collapse



without an end


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 22, 2015)

because the thread


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 23, 2015)

is closed now


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 23, 2015)

but the mods


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 23, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> but the mods

Click to collapse



they were watching


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 23, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> they were watching

Click to collapse



They're playing also.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 24, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> They're playing also.

Click to collapse



like the Referee???


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2015)

at a spelling-b.


----------



## BartxGamer (Apr 24, 2015)

After spelling-c, that

( Guys, some of you ruin the three word story. Try to read and guess next words mates, not words from nowhere. PEACE )


----------



## tersteyimterste (Apr 24, 2015)

Black, white, Beşiktaş


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 25, 2015)

what are they?


----------



## 1BadWolf (Apr 25, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> what are they?

Click to collapse



Words from nowhere


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 25, 2015)

1BadWolf said:


> Words from nowhere

Click to collapse



words now here.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> words now here.

Click to collapse



idiotic unintelligible gibberish


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 26, 2015)

> idiotic unintelligible gibberish

Click to collapse



Is heard throughout


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Apr 26, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Is heard throughout

Click to collapse



All the universe


----------



## n0k0m3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Magnum_Enforcer said:


> All the universe

Click to collapse



As it becomes

Sent from my HP 10 Plus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 26, 2015)

Giant  mecha spider


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Giant  mecha spider

Click to collapse





have eight legs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2015)

kicking your teeth


----------



## MZO (Apr 27, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> kicking your teeth

Click to collapse



With all legs

___________________________
Sent from my LG E975 Int'l



        My devices:
-LGE975 -Running my cyanogen
-ALPS A10
-Sony Xperia SP
-iPhone 4S
-Huawei Honor 3C -EX
-ACube Talk 7X -Rooted
-ACube Talk 8X


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 28, 2015)

and the person


----------



## Lloir (Apr 28, 2015)

said pikachu I


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 28, 2015)

don't know what


----------



## Lloir (Apr 28, 2015)

Is in this

Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Lloir said:


> Is in this
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2

Click to collapse



i can't find.


----------



## Lloir (Apr 28, 2015)

my meat and

Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Lloir said:


> my meat and
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G620-A2

Click to collapse



class of vodka


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

Because I hid

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because I hid
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



try to hide


----------



## karandpr (Apr 28, 2015)

The dead butler


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 28, 2015)

is storming in


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> is storming in

Click to collapse



, he'll force me

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2015)

to commit genocide


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 29, 2015)

On innocent weeds


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 30, 2015)

for better field


----------



## DarrylGonzales61 (Apr 30, 2015)

or for worst


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Apr 30, 2015)

, but what matters


----------



## Papdya (Apr 30, 2015)

Is that he


----------



## mallen462 (May 1, 2015)

Juicy wet delicious 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (May 1, 2015)

tastier than others


----------



## Yiyotop (May 1, 2015)

other people who


----------



## kingnba6 (May 2, 2015)

dont know how


----------



## simonbigwave (May 2, 2015)

we were cannibals


----------



## Big Smrood (May 2, 2015)

but know that...


----------



## advent_geek (May 2, 2015)

Big Smrood said:


> but know that...

Click to collapse



it was fair


----------



## Big Smrood (May 2, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> it was fair

Click to collapse



if the dog...


----------



## advent_geek (May 2, 2015)

Big Smrood said:


> if the dog...

Click to collapse



Keep eats chocolates


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 2, 2015)

Then we should


----------



## Saurabh K (May 2, 2015)

Get bitten by a cat..

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 2, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> Get bitten by a cat..
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



or else we 

FYI: that was 5 words, please see OP and the thread indeed says, three word story 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Saurabh K (May 3, 2015)

Will not sleep
( sorry for the last one)...

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (May 3, 2015)

because of the


----------



## advent_geek (May 4, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> because of the

Click to collapse



damned dead line.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (May 4, 2015)

that didn't seem


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2015)

just in time


----------



## itscooleric (May 5, 2015)

he dove into


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 5, 2015)

the murky water

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2015)

surrounded by sharks


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> surrounded by sharks

Click to collapse



battle for life


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)

xdaisntfornoobs said:


> With Sasha Grey
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



till the death.


----------



## Dorisnov (May 5, 2015)

Swiming in lava


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (May 5, 2015)

and programming java

Sent from XSP using my hands!


----------



## Jayedamina (May 6, 2015)

In 3D format


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2015)

apologize without reservation


----------



## plegdroid (May 6, 2015)

Aren't those large.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2015)

forum perversion prevails


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2015)

buy an iphone


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (May 7, 2015)

Duck you iSheep

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2015)

English phrases required


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (May 8, 2015)

Or else what?

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 8, 2015)

banned from beyond


----------



## Furrydaus (May 8, 2015)

U ate bait?


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (May 8, 2015)

I ate your


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2015)

Pizza last night


----------



## MZO (May 8, 2015)

xdaisntfornoobs said:


> I seriously had
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No intension to

Sent from my LG-E975 Int'l

PM me if you want any kind of help


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (May 8, 2015)

I forgive you

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2015)

MZ_. said:


> No intension to

Click to collapse



create a story


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (May 8, 2015)

Yes this is an OT thread. But, any inappropriate posting, and to include references to pornographic actresses, will be addressed. Thank you, thread cleaned.


----------



## xdaisntfornoobs (May 8, 2015)

Off-Topic lel 

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## king3opobn (May 8, 2015)

In other news....


----------



## Furrydaus (May 9, 2015)

king3opobn said:


> In other news....

Click to collapse




A chicken went


----------



## jrc2 (May 9, 2015)

Furrydaus said:


> A chicken went

Click to collapse



to my KFC


----------



## Furrydaus (May 9, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> to my KFC

Click to collapse




And was horrified


----------



## simonbigwave (May 9, 2015)

thread was cleaned


----------



## RendyAK (May 9, 2015)

Furrydaus said:


> And was horrified

Click to collapse



being eaten by


----------



## MZO (May 9, 2015)

RendyAK said:


> being eaten by

Click to collapse



Living dead monsters

Sent from my LG-E975 Int'l

PM me if you want any kind of help


----------



## Furrydaus (May 9, 2015)

MZO said:


> Living dead monsters
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 Int'l
> 
> PM me if you want any kind of help

Click to collapse




Who were actually


----------



## kingnba6 (May 9, 2015)

alive but in


----------



## Furrydaus (May 10, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> alive but in

Click to collapse




A triangle shaped


----------



## Saurabh K (May 10, 2015)

Furrydaus said:


> A triangle shaped

Click to collapse



box made of


----------



## MZO (May 10, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> box made of

Click to collapse



Plastic, wood, and


----------



## ChrisCh22 (May 10, 2015)

magnificent dichroic glass


----------



## simonbigwave (May 11, 2015)

with myopic Newspeak


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2015)

Beyond my comprehension


----------



## Furrydaus (May 11, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> Beyond my comprehension

Click to collapse




Something hit me


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2015)

remarked Isaac Newton


----------



## advent_geek (May 11, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> remarked Isaac Newton

Click to collapse



waiting for apple.


----------



## Saurabh K (May 11, 2015)

but the apple


----------



## MZO (May 11, 2015)

ChrisMaldini said:


> Fell too far

Click to collapse



Away from Isaac


----------



## Furrydaus (May 11, 2015)

MZO said:


> Away from Isaac

Click to collapse




Into the abyss


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2015)

Furrydaus said:


> Into the abyss

Click to collapse



gravity quickly disaperared


----------



## simonbigwave (May 12, 2015)

didn't explain Gravity


----------



## lupiezhi (May 12, 2015)

She is exhausted


----------



## advent_geek (May 12, 2015)

lupiezhi said:


> She is exhausted

Click to collapse



by her work


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2015)

as a clerk


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2015)

For the sake


----------



## ChrisCh22 (May 12, 2015)

of the case


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2015)

of the missing


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2015)

diamond necklace lost


----------



## advent_geek (May 13, 2015)

searching all over


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2015)

The dark internet


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2015)

for Mr. husam666


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2015)

I feel special


----------



## simonbigwave (May 14, 2015)

i'm not him


----------



## openmatrix (May 14, 2015)

But I'm him


----------



## advent_geek (May 14, 2015)

who i am?


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> who i am?

Click to collapse



 linguistically  challenged individual


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2015)

Call burn department


----------



## simonbigwave (May 15, 2015)

mosquito bit me


----------



## marsb455 (May 15, 2015)

fiktion said:


> ran twenty miles...

Click to collapse



drove like a bat outta hell 800 miles


----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)

cover your face


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> cover your face

Click to collapse



such a disgrace


----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)

not like that.


----------



## TravisBean (May 16, 2015)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



entered the room


----------



## advent_geek (May 16, 2015)

weighing 200 pounds


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> weighing 200 pounds

Click to collapse



Of pure gold


----------



## simonbigwave (May 17, 2015)

which continued story


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 17, 2015)

Says we're back ?


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2015)

To the beginning


----------



## simonbigwave (May 18, 2015)

of this thread


----------



## gethued (May 18, 2015)

yello colored BANANA :laugh:


----------



## ChrisCh22 (May 18, 2015)

unrelated meaningless non-continuations


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 19, 2015)

are very annoying


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> are very annoying

Click to collapse



and insanely irritating


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2015)

Japanese censored porn

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2015)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Japanese censored porn

Click to collapse



no storyline continuity


----------



## someone755 (May 19, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> no storyline continuity,

Click to collapse



tons of spam


----------



## kingnba6 (May 19, 2015)

because thats what


----------



## Zwulf (May 19, 2015)

people are like


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2015)

Zwulf said:


> people are like

Click to collapse



their pets, but


----------



## simonbigwave (May 20, 2015)

tried keep storyline


----------



## advent_geek (May 20, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> tried keep storyline

Click to collapse



but, i can't


----------



## simonbigwave (May 20, 2015)

because i tried


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2015)

to learn* English*


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 20, 2015)

And other language


----------



## someone755 (May 20, 2015)

Mr. Clown said:


> And other language,

Click to collapse



such as Engrish


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 20, 2015)

someone755 said:


> such as Engrish

Click to collapse



or Maybe Spanglish


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2015)

What about Aranglish?


----------



## Saurabh K (May 21, 2015)

husam666 said:


> What about Aranglish?

Click to collapse



and minion's language


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 21, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> and minion's language

Click to collapse



is sometimes confusing 

Sent from my N5


----------



## TravisBean (May 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> is sometimes confusing

Click to collapse



yet somehow amusing


----------



## Saurabh K (May 23, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> yet somehow amusing

Click to collapse



they are crazy


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2015)

trying to rule


----------



## kingnba6 (May 24, 2015)

the world but


----------



## dibrial (May 24, 2015)

They will never


----------



## Droid2drummer (May 25, 2015)

Let us publish

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

This entire thread

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (May 25, 2015)

expect to end.


----------



## MZO (May 25, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> expect to end.

Click to collapse



But in reality

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 25, 2015)

Can't touch this 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2015)

MZO said:


> But in reality

Click to collapse



Doctor Evil is


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2015)

Back with new


----------



## bigbuc (May 26, 2015)

and improved version


----------



## simonbigwave (May 26, 2015)

on Wassenaar regulation


----------



## advent_geek (May 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> on Wassenaar regulation

Click to collapse



want to stop


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 26, 2015)

but new crop


----------



## mmnspeed (May 26, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> but new crop

Click to collapse



Made humans zombies


----------



## tallman43 (May 26, 2015)

Aliens On Moon


----------



## showstopper1 (May 26, 2015)

bought a G4


----------



## MZO (May 26, 2015)

showstopper1 said:


> bought a G4

Click to collapse



Nobody cares about

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## advent_geek (May 27, 2015)

MZO said:


> Nobody cares about
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



how active this


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 27, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> how active this

Click to collapse



advent_geek has been


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 27, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> advent_geek has been

Click to collapse



Because he's about 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 27, 2015)

That wouldn't end 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> That wouldn't end
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



ef the police


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 28, 2015)

husam666 said:


> ef the police

Click to collapse



Comin' straight from 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## tallman43 (May 28, 2015)

Bored too long.


----------



## Saurabh K (May 28, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> Bored too long.

Click to collapse



way to heaven


----------



## Rammar515 (May 28, 2015)

kill the dragon


----------



## advent_geek (May 28, 2015)

Rammar515 said:


> kill the dragon

Click to collapse



with the arrow


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> with the arrow

Click to collapse



dipped in lead


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 28, 2015)

Google I/O 2015


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 28, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Google I/O 2015

Click to collapse



Here comes marshmallow 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (May 28, 2015)

Filled bloatware that ...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sikke1 (May 28, 2015)

i am new here


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2015)

sikke1 said:


> i am new here

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2015)

Will save my


----------



## kingnba6 (May 29, 2015)

life since the


----------



## Vivek_Neel (May 29, 2015)

Ages of ape


----------



## gezafisch (May 29, 2015)

Eating maniacs came...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 29, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Eating maniacs came...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To destroy all 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (May 29, 2015)

The population of...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (May 29, 2015)

over 7 billion


----------



## gezafisch (May 29, 2015)

Cigar smoking, yellow...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SmokeyJoe420 (May 29, 2015)

on Cloud nine


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 29, 2015)

SmokeyJoe420 said:


> on Cloud nine

Click to collapse



They waited for 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (May 29, 2015)

Something that ran

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Something that ran
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Up a tree 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (May 30, 2015)

And down a

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2015)

looking-glass rabbit hole


----------



## scorp2007 (May 30, 2015)

his frightened faces


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 30, 2015)

scorp2007 said:


> his frightened faces

Click to collapse



Were seen by 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## Frondor (May 30, 2015)

a wild horse


----------



## gezafisch (May 30, 2015)

That killed a

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Redaaku (May 31, 2015)

Monkey, and danced


----------



## Saurabh K (May 31, 2015)

Redaaku said:


> Monkey, and danced

Click to collapse



on the floor


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (May 31, 2015)

In the rain


----------



## gezafisch (May 31, 2015)

Soaking wet, beneath

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 1, 2015)

The tree, which


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jun 1, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> The tree, which

Click to collapse



gets smoked daily

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fburgos (Jun 1, 2015)

To get cancer


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

by his fault


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 1, 2015)

They came back


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 1, 2015)

And destroyed cigar...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 1, 2015)

and he wondered


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> and he wondered

Click to collapse



why idiots post


----------



## tallman43 (Jun 2, 2015)

Because you do.


----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

And why not?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just kill them


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 2, 2015)

by single shot


----------



## grokus (Jun 2, 2015)

I Love Lamp


----------



## mmnspeed (Jun 2, 2015)

grokus said:


> I Love Lamp

Click to collapse



I hate lamp


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 2, 2015)

stop it please


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 2, 2015)

Winter is coming


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 3, 2015)

darth-vader is coming


----------



## tallman43 (Jun 3, 2015)

Use the force.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> Use the force.

Click to collapse



said the horse


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 3, 2015)

Using Morse code

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2015)

Brawrdon said:


> With its phone

Click to collapse



bad to the


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

The fat man...

make pushups harder


----------



## mertc (Jun 3, 2015)

in no way


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> The fat man...

Click to collapse



consumed large quantities


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2015)

of black fedoras


----------



## Saurabh K (Jun 4, 2015)

husam666 said:


> of black fedoras

Click to collapse



and chilli sause


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hot women go

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2015)

to the beach


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jun 5, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> to the beach

Click to collapse



In the summer


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 5, 2015)

And die. My

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NoHype (Jun 5, 2015)

first truck was


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 5, 2015)

A big fat

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jun 5, 2015)

Pile of frickin...

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 5, 2015)

Droid2drummer said:


> Pile of frickin...

Click to collapse



Oil leaking dangerous


----------



## Deleted member 6507427 (Jun 5, 2015)

near my house


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jun 5, 2015)

Stopka Peter said:


> near my house

Click to collapse



In the city


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2015)

nitty  and gritty


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 5, 2015)

Dumb, foolish and

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 6, 2015)

stupid makes the


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2015)

world go around


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

The sun a

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 7, 2015)

jiffy very quickly


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 7, 2015)

Escaped from the

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Prison of light

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 7, 2015)

Which approached him

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2015)

from the distance


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

At great speeds

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 8, 2015)

With great needs


----------



## mmnspeed (Jun 8, 2015)

Comes great responsibility


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 8, 2015)

, stupidity and skill.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2015)

Conflicting sensibilities abound,


----------



## Saurabh K (Jun 9, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> Conflicting sensibilities abound,

Click to collapse



very heavily breathing


----------



## jagan2 (Jun 10, 2015)

thread still exists


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

In the world

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karku (Jun 11, 2015)

of mad men


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2015)

and crazed women


----------



## De4Su (Jun 11, 2015)

on a horse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2015)

stranger has disconnected


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

From a crazy

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> From a crazy

Click to collapse



Django Reinhardt inspired


----------



## fresnogamer (Jun 12, 2015)

My phones better!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 12, 2015)

Had no grammar


----------



## Retrial (Jun 12, 2015)

delete


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 12, 2015)

so he must


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Go live in

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Go live in

Click to collapse



solitude for the


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Jun 12, 2015)

Very big and


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 12, 2015)

White fish , which


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Swim loudly, proudly

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Swim loudly, proudly
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



boldly into future


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2015)

where no man


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 13, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> where no man

Click to collapse



Has gone before 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 13, 2015)

Because all that

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GMSido (Jun 13, 2015)

Destroy her brain

Sent from my LG-D620 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Reside there. Upon

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 14, 2015)

Entering the Dark-Force


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

, nations cried for...

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gender equality instead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Of a nuclear

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 14, 2015)

bomb , which explodes


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

With great violence

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 14, 2015)

Leaving body parts 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

And blood everywhere

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LordShadow95 (Jun 14, 2015)

then a raccoon


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Appeared in yellow

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 14, 2015)

To say hello (to the beat of Busta Move) 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 15, 2015)

With great and

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2015)

Heavy metal band


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2015)

named Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 15, 2015)

who had stairways


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2015)

to heavenly  plateaus


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 16, 2015)

make it surprise


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> who had stairways

Click to collapse



leading to heaven


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2015)

That she bought


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 17, 2015)

by her savings


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2015)

husam666 said:


> That she bought

Click to collapse




advent_geek said:


> by her savings

Click to collapse



a one-way ticket










OMG!!  an actual sentence in the making, what will they think of next...........................


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2015)

To California without


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)

help of anyone


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2015)

Because she's strong


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Because she's strong

Click to collapse



enough to face


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> enough to face

Click to collapse



The sad reality


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 18, 2015)

husam666 said:


> The sad reality

Click to collapse




Of the situation 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2015)

necessitates a change


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2015)

in patriarchy system


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 19, 2015)

Before the people 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 20, 2015)

were able to


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 20, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> were able to

Click to collapse



Help her out 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## Sanjay (Jun 20, 2015)

Hero entered the

Sent from my 2014818 using xda premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 20, 2015)

Sanjay said:


> Hero entered the
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using xda premium

Click to collapse



most vexed moment


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> most vexed moment

Click to collapse



Only to find 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 20, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Only to find
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



make her happy


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Only to find

Click to collapse



a hopeless situation


----------



## churchylovesn (Jun 20, 2015)

and then he


----------



## armnomads (Jun 20, 2015)

Reloaded his Revolver


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 21, 2015)

And shot the 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## ym123 (Jun 21, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> And shot the
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Monster in his


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 21, 2015)

Pink oversized underwear


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2015)

green blood everywhere


----------



## huggs (Jun 21, 2015)

in the world


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 21, 2015)

Created a really 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## ym123 (Jun 21, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Created a really
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



disgusting smell that


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 21, 2015)

Yousef Mohamed said:


> disgusting smell that

Click to collapse



Spread throughout the 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## sautzer (Jun 22, 2015)

land of Mordor


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)

sautzer said:


> land of Mordor

Click to collapse



spreads all over


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2015)

sautzer said:


> land of Mordor

Click to collapse



where Geeks speak


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 22, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> where Geeks speak

Click to collapse



And where sheiks 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## roykatz9 (Jun 22, 2015)

and birds fly


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)

roykatz9 said:


> and birds fly

Click to collapse



on the sky


----------



## flash- (Jun 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> on the sky

Click to collapse



with a butterfly


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 22, 2015)

flash- said:


> with a butterfly

Click to collapse



That couldn't fly

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 23, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> That couldn't fly
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Because they died


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2015)

and they cried


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 23, 2015)

full of tears


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2015)

Because they fear


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2015)

the wild cougars


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2015)

dexter93 said:


> the wild cougars

Click to collapse



and things that


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 24, 2015)

most used one


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 24, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> most used one

Click to collapse



Little piece of 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 24, 2015)

the cake which


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jun 24, 2015)

The queen stole

Flexxin • LG D950G


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2015)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> The queen stole

Click to collapse



before beheading the


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 25, 2015)

Carrot head on


----------



## huggs (Jun 26, 2015)

a thoughtless whim


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 27, 2015)

That I thought 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

"Never stop, Travis."

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 28, 2015)

He did stop. 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jun 28, 2015)

but only after


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 28, 2015)

his untimely demise

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 28, 2015)

He tried again. 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 29, 2015)

And gave up


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 29, 2015)

Only to find 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## flash- (Jun 29, 2015)

the lost city


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2015)

of XDA staff

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puddies (Jun 29, 2015)

without any help


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 29, 2015)

expecting from others


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 29, 2015)

So, Tony Stark (if you didn't know, he's a moderator) 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2015)

and Judge Dredd (also a mod )

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2015)

is a head


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2015)

of TravisBean, Inc.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zycron (Jun 29, 2015)

lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> of TravisBean, Inc.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#1 for cow


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 30, 2015)

2 for dow


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 30, 2015)

Going to sow

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## horsecharles (Jun 30, 2015)

what I've reaped


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 30, 2015)

Got some corn

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## chaoshunter (Jun 30, 2015)

Life is precious

Sent from my GT-i9505(rooted) Android 4.4.2


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 30, 2015)

But the corn

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is rotten tomatoes


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 30, 2015)

Which tastes like

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 30, 2015)

Internet movie database

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 30, 2015)

But then, the 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2015)

stupidest thread ever


----------



## Mikelarg (Jul 1, 2015)

"Three word story" started...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> stupidest thread ever

Click to collapse



became too epic


----------



## Mevolent (Jul 1, 2015)

So some skrubz 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 1, 2015)

Forgot to scrub


----------



## Mevolent (Jul 1, 2015)

Then tried qw1ksc0p1ng

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 1, 2015)

but I really


----------



## Mevolent (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't. I thought 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 1, 2015)

that my car


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 1, 2015)

worth a million


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> that my car

Click to collapse



needed a tune-up


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 2, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> needed a tune-up

Click to collapse



And was modified


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 2, 2015)

to enable signature


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2015)

Holy cow !! He


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2015)

said "Travis, uh...."

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driver687 (Jul 3, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> said "Travis, uh...."
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



... I have to


----------



## mobiusm (Jul 3, 2015)

go to the...


----------



## user8932679 (Jul 3, 2015)

cheeseburger factory because...


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 3, 2015)

feeling always hungry


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2015)

Because it's Ramadan


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 3, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> feeling always hungry

Click to collapse



And so thirsty


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 4, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> And so thirsty

Click to collapse



That he had 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sgs2.e4gt (Jul 4, 2015)

Smoked the reefers

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

to the end


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 4, 2015)

he died of


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 4, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> he died of

Click to collapse



Choking the smoke


----------



## huggs (Jul 4, 2015)

from his lungs


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 4, 2015)

He took his 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## xdahue (Jul 5, 2015)

phone and ran


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 5, 2015)

to the ocean


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> to the ocean

Click to collapse




swam with sharks


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 5, 2015)

look like adventure


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2015)

, exterminating 10 posters

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 6, 2015)

which looks pretty


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2015)

at a time


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 7, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> at a time

Click to collapse



when the story


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 7, 2015)

going to end


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> when the story

Click to collapse



has no plot


----------



## MegaDJPlay (Jul 8, 2015)

but suddently turns


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 8, 2015)

without any notice


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> without any notice

Click to collapse



or regard for


----------



## huggs (Jul 8, 2015)

safety of others


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 9, 2015)

protect from enemies


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2015)

foreign and domestic


----------



## sadhappy (Jul 9, 2015)

Alligators which are


----------



## WorldGamer (Jul 10, 2015)

wet and hot


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 10, 2015)

in hot water

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 10, 2015)

its difficult to


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2015)

make any sense


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 10, 2015)

Since it is


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2015)

a randomly selected


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 11, 2015)

three word story


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 11, 2015)

Which someone should


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 11, 2015)

stop right now

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2015)

Somebody stop me


----------



## flash- (Jul 11, 2015)

help the hippo


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 11, 2015)

3 word story destroyed

("3" is no word lmao)

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 12, 2015)

rule is rule 

(number or word it should be three words )


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 12, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> rule is rule
> 
> (number or word it should be three words )

Click to collapse



As rules go

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 13, 2015)

White as snow

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 13, 2015)

In the city 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 13, 2015)

Of Ms. Kitty

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 13, 2015)

who was bored


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> who was bored

Click to collapse



hope you are,


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> hope you are,

Click to collapse



updating Norton daily


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 13, 2015)

to avoid security


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> to avoid security

Click to collapse



Threats and viruses 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## thousandecibels (Jul 13, 2015)

which is pointless


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 14, 2015)

At this time 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 14, 2015)

to make sure


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 15, 2015)

No one could 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> No one could
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



tease him personally


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 15, 2015)

Because he was


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)

one of the


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Jul 15, 2015)

Headless guy who


----------



## iGordy101 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ran three miles


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Jul 15, 2015)

And then died.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2015)

Abhinav2 said:


> And then died.

Click to collapse



Because he tried


----------



## AsianBlackKid (Jul 16, 2015)

To eat chicken


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)

which was poisoned


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> which was poisoned

Click to collapse



by Taco Bell


----------



## huggs (Jul 16, 2015)

for no reason


----------



## Imperisum (Jul 16, 2015)

And then he

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)

huggs said:


> for no reason

Click to collapse



to kill him


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> to kill him

Click to collapse



other than to


----------



## fburgos (Jul 16, 2015)

Let it go


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 17, 2015)

Frozen good film

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 17, 2015)

full of horror


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 17, 2015)

Receiving from server


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 17, 2015)

An unusual error 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 17, 2015)

with the warnings


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 17, 2015)

And messages that 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 18, 2015)

had a crypto


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 18, 2015)

Secured option, but 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 18, 2015)

remains the same


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2015)

the song does


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 18, 2015)

Dont make sense

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistajista (Jul 18, 2015)

Short and sweet


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> Dont make sense

Click to collapse



google Led Zeppelin.........


........................


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 18, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> google Led Zeppelin.........
> 
> 
> ........................

Click to collapse



Lost me there


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> Lost me there

Click to collapse



you don't care


----------



## Wisher_SiD (Jul 18, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> you don't care

Click to collapse



that i went...


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 19, 2015)

to the far


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> to the far

Click to collapse



side of the

View attachment 3410638


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 19, 2015)

Moon, only to 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## CarlM34 (Jul 19, 2015)

Realise that when


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 19, 2015)

I got there

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2015)

I was surrounded 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 20, 2015)

By a bunch 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## Wisher_SiD (Jul 20, 2015)

of tattooed banelings


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 20, 2015)

That decided that 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 20, 2015)

to look around


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 20, 2015)

Was not a 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2015)

cool thing to


----------



## sam_777 (Jul 20, 2015)

Have an Android

Sent from my SM-A300H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AbeFM (Jul 20, 2015)

just to watch


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 20, 2015)

Some porn videos


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Some porn videos

Click to collapse



wrong forum man


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 21, 2015)

posting unwanted text


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 21, 2015)

That will get 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## CarlM34 (Jul 21, 2015)

Moderated by the


----------



## defcomg (Jul 21, 2015)

Guy below me

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pipyui (Jul 21, 2015)

"Quickly!"  I cried,


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jul 21, 2015)

Like a baby


----------



## KindleTester (Jul 22, 2015)

Time to Kill


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 22, 2015)

all the haters


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 22, 2015)

except for one


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 22, 2015)

called Elric Melnibone


----------



## Mevolent (Jul 22, 2015)

Who ate a

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## ufocus (Jul 22, 2015)

Banana and went


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 22, 2015)

to the bathroom


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 23, 2015)

For a shower

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JavierHouse (Jul 23, 2015)

Galaxy Note 4

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 23, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> For a shower
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Beacuse he was


----------



## tallman43 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Beacuse he was

Click to collapse



dirty and smelled


----------



## sam_777 (Jul 23, 2015)

as over used

Sent from my SM-A300H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> dirty and smelled

Click to collapse



like putrid eggs.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 24, 2015)

Then John Locke


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 24, 2015)

with his friends


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got arrested yesterday 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 24, 2015)

And bailed out


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 24, 2015)

for philosophizing that


----------



## arbitraryturtle (Jul 25, 2015)

Flew through nothing.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 25, 2015)

So they decided


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 25, 2015)

to go out


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2015)

xxSTARBUCKSxx said:


> for philosophizing that

Click to collapse



continuity of consciousness


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 26, 2015)

is just a


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2015)

xxSTARBUCKSxx said:


> is just a

Click to collapse



state of mind


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 26, 2015)

through perception alone


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 26, 2015)

Throws the gem


----------



## MemoryController (Jul 26, 2015)

Sanjay said:


> Throws the gem

Click to collapse



Into the magnificent

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2015)

MemoryController said:


> Into the magnificent

Click to collapse



Abyss  known as


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2015)

Travis' magnificent mind

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mevolent (Jul 26, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Travis' magnificent mind
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which creates vast

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 26, 2015)

Mevolent said:


> Which creates vast
> 
> Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel.
> Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!

Click to collapse



Made by copper


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 26, 2015)

since they are


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2015)

Mevolent said:


> Which creates vast

Click to collapse



multitudes of dimensions


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 27, 2015)

fully covered on


----------



## Apex (Jul 27, 2015)

Skeet, skeet, skeet...


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 27, 2015)

Apex said:


> Skeet, skeet, skeet...

Click to collapse



skeet, skeet, skeet.....


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> fully covered on

Click to collapse



the high plains


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 28, 2015)

of undersea volcanoes


----------



## LindaWilson_80 (Jul 28, 2015)

big hairy hands...


----------



## Ormbett (Jul 28, 2015)

went down the


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 28, 2015)

Ormbett said:


> went down the

Click to collapse



basement to search


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> basement to search

Click to collapse



antique android app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> basement to search

Click to collapse



for forgotten treasures


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 28, 2015)

But forgot that


----------



## 01001001M (Jul 28, 2015)

And was afraid


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)

to avoid his


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> But forgot that

Click to collapse



all things considered


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> all things considered

Click to collapse



for the last


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 29, 2015)

For the watch


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 30, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> For the watch

Click to collapse



which is bought


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2015)

with blood money


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2015)

African blood diamonds


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 30, 2015)

Which were illegally


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Which were illegally

Click to collapse



smuggled into Britain


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 31, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> smuggled into Britain

Click to collapse



to attract people


----------



## ltdanno360 (Jul 31, 2015)

Into a hole 

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 31, 2015)

ltdanno360 said:


> Into a hole
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That they could 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 1, 2015)

Dig themselves out

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 1, 2015)

from planet Mars


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> from planet Mars

Click to collapse



to the earth


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2015)

one way mission


----------



## werner65 (Aug 2, 2015)

Error is Human


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2015)

human is error


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 2, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> human is error

Click to collapse



to conclude the


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 2, 2015)

Three word story


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 2, 2015)

that is eternal

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomacco88 (Aug 2, 2015)

or is it


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)

tomacco88 said:


> or is it

Click to collapse



going to end


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 3, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> going to end

Click to collapse



on another thread


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> on another thread

Click to collapse



giving new life


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 5, 2015)

To a dead


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> To a dead

Click to collapse



but otherwise noncontinuous


----------



## Ormbett (Aug 5, 2015)

little yellow bug.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 6, 2015)

That was squashed


----------



## Droid2drummer (Aug 6, 2015)

Right between my

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 6, 2015)

pair of shoes


----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 6, 2015)

With my socks.


----------



## Esum (Aug 6, 2015)

But once more


----------



## Nickchapstick (Aug 6, 2015)

The story ends.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2015)

Esum said:


> But once more

Click to collapse



Tarzan saves Jane,


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2015)

Travis saves XDA,

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2015)

with Donald Trump


----------



## drucassam (Aug 7, 2015)

*Saving the US*

Saving the US


----------



## fburgos (Aug 7, 2015)

From all evil


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2015)

fburgos said:


> From all evil

Click to collapse



that lurks within


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 7, 2015)

his eternal power


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 7, 2015)

And great arrogance

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pulseuser (Aug 7, 2015)

Which he inherited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 7, 2015)

From his stuckup 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 8, 2015)

mom and dad........


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 8, 2015)

moving to la


----------



## Arkshine (Aug 8, 2015)

after they just..


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Lost everything gambling

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Lost everything gambling

Click to collapse



at the track.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> at the track.

Click to collapse



A big shotgun

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> A big shotgun
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



pointing to their


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Wonderfully decorated house

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## JetSoJet (Aug 11, 2015)

his angry wife


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 11, 2015)

JetSoJet said:


> his angry wife

Click to collapse



Had worked painstakingly 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

At waxing her


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 11, 2015)

usmc_fit said:


> At waxing her

Click to collapse



Shiny new car

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 11, 2015)

Made from Gold

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

which is heavy


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 11, 2015)

and also shining


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> and also shining

Click to collapse



like Jack Nicholson

View attachment 3435566


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 11, 2015)

Ruthlessly kills gorillas 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

for bananas and


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 11, 2015)

Cup of tea

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 12, 2015)

for the refreshment


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 12, 2015)

Of drinking lemonade

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## anderbytes (Aug 12, 2015)

but without lemons


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 12, 2015)

taste like a


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> taste like a

Click to collapse



story gone sour


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2015)

and sweet like


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 12, 2015)

A chocolate cake

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 12, 2015)

tallman43 said:


> A chocolate cake
> 
> Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With no baking 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 13, 2015)

full of cream


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuffed with batteries

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Aug 13, 2015)

straight outte compton

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 14, 2015)

is this English?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 14, 2015)

It very well 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Aug 14, 2015)

need some grammar

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrao (Aug 14, 2015)

to clean this

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafi96 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bag stuffed with...


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 14, 2015)

All sorts of


----------



## Borderpatrol1987 (Aug 14, 2015)

Random Garbage found 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 15, 2015)

In an alley

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 15, 2015)

which caused the


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2015)

no story here



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to *continue the story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droid2drummer (Aug 15, 2015)

Flatulence is virtue

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 15, 2015)

but fat unhealthily


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 15, 2015)

People should exercise

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelmino (Aug 15, 2015)

But Sleeping is better


----------



## papa_dog (Aug 15, 2015)

Go! Go! Go!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2015)

kelmino said:


> But Sleeping is better

Click to collapse



if you're lazy


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 15, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> if you're lazy

Click to collapse



And very tired

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yawn Yawn Yawn

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB2VYZ (Aug 16, 2015)

But by drinking 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Azy77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Coffee with scones


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 16, 2015)

And whipped cream

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 16, 2015)

on the class


----------



## KB2VYZ (Aug 16, 2015)

Because he was 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 16, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Because he was
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Drunk and delirious

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 17, 2015)

at the party


----------



## KB2VYZ (Aug 17, 2015)

Where there was 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 17, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Where there was
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lots of stupid

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 17, 2015)

People wearing hats

Sent from my LG-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fburgos (Aug 18, 2015)

Full of swag


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

And no good

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 18, 2015)

things happen to


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> things happen to

Click to collapse



Little short men

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Ormbett (Aug 18, 2015)

who whine about


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 19, 2015)

Ormbett said:


> who whine about

Click to collapse



Being short and

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2015)

not tall enough 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 19, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> not tall enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



And fat for

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 19, 2015)

the lean people


----------



## esubill00 (Aug 19, 2015)

think that every


----------



## Thenewguy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Child is akward


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 20, 2015)

Thenewguy1 said:


> Child is akward

Click to collapse



Is their unusual 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 20, 2015)

on the notifications


----------



## Ferrarista1988 (Aug 22, 2015)

of my phone


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 22, 2015)

Ferrarista1988 said:


> of my phone

Click to collapse



A description of

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 23, 2015)

A wonderful place


----------



## Yerasa (Aug 23, 2015)

can be found


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 23, 2015)

Shmug said:


> can be found

Click to collapse



Under a rock

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Ormbett (Aug 23, 2015)

in a galaxy


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 23, 2015)

Ormbett said:


> in a galaxy

Click to collapse



Which is not

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## vleesevlons (Aug 23, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Which is not
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



from our current


----------



## techking0630 (Aug 24, 2015)

planet so we

Sent from my LG-MS870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Aug 24, 2015)

must learn their


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> must learn their

Click to collapse



Deoxyribo Nucleic Acid


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 24, 2015)

which is danger


----------



## reimac (Aug 24, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> which is danger

Click to collapse



because of the


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 24, 2015)

reimac said:


> because of the

Click to collapse



Acidic properties which

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can melt phones

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2015)

and steel beams


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 26, 2015)

husam666 said:


> and steel beams

Click to collapse



Because although acidic

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 26, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Because although acidic

Click to collapse



it tasted metallic


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> it tasted metallic

Click to collapse



And very alkaline

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tallman43 (Aug 27, 2015)

Like a milkshake

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2015)

Like a pro


----------



## Malice•in•Wonderland (Aug 28, 2015)

like a boss


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 28, 2015)

like a Marshmallow


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 28, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> like a Marshmallow

Click to collapse



Android 6.0 touchwiz

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Aug 28, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Android 6.0 touchwiz
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



was somehow wrong

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 29, 2015)

because ate marshmallows


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2015)

marshmallows ate simonbigwave


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 29, 2015)

and puked on


----------



## Aenadon (Aug 29, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> and puked on

Click to collapse



an iPhone while

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 29, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> an iPhone while
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Rooting his s6

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 30, 2015)

which overheated alot


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 30, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> which overheated alot

Click to collapse



Causing burnt hands

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Aug 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Causing burnt hands
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



And severe nausea

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 30, 2015)

And angry customers


----------



## fburgos (Aug 30, 2015)

Around the world


----------



## Malice•in•Wonderland (Aug 30, 2015)

fburgos said:


> Around the world

Click to collapse



chanted while holding


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 30, 2015)

Some android flagships


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 31, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Some android flagships

Click to collapse



Being disguised budget 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 31, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Being disguised budget
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



And their owners


----------



## Aenadon (Aug 31, 2015)

Are on fire


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 31, 2015)

Because they had


----------



## drmdsadiq (Aug 31, 2015)

Crazy awesome sex 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## overkill22 (Aug 31, 2015)

drmdsadiq said:


> Crazy awesome sex
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



,lighter and petrol


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

ale334072 said:


> ,lighter and petrol

Click to collapse



Caused a explosion

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 1, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Caused a explosion
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Which caused firetrucks

Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JetBrowser (Sep 1, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Which caused firetrucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To fly underground


----------



## preditcon (Sep 1, 2015)

JetBrowser said:


> To fly underground

Click to collapse



all the way


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 1, 2015)

preditcon said:


> all the way

Click to collapse



To the moon

Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2015)

made of cheese


----------



## Sentao (Sep 1, 2015)

And from cookie


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

Sentao said:


> And from cookie

Click to collapse



A bite removed

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 2, 2015)

A piece of


----------



## plumbe0 (Sep 2, 2015)

that wonderful flavour


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

plumbe0 said:


> that wonderful flavour

Click to collapse



That tastes like

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2015)

Google's new logo

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshadaniels04 (Sep 2, 2015)

dont like it,

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

should change it.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2015)

this is disastrous


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 2, 2015)

because we will


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> because we will

Click to collapse



sue Mister Bill


----------



## Droid2drummer (Sep 3, 2015)

While killing kanye


----------



## JS Games (Sep 3, 2015)

and Justin Bieber


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 3, 2015)

straight outta Compton


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> straight outta Compton

Click to collapse



Ran a frightened

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2015)

booger eating cockroach


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2015)

into your nose


----------



## danielvande (Sep 3, 2015)

further to your


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2015)

Your tiny brain

Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 3, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Your tiny brain
> 
> Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua

Click to collapse



and ate it

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2015)

because it's boogers


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Sep 4, 2015)

husam666 said:


> because it's boogers

Click to collapse



And that's gross


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 4, 2015)

we can make


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> we can make

Click to collapse



a delicious pizza

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> a delicious pizza
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



With tomato sauce

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 4, 2015)

and lime banana


----------



## bigodon (Sep 4, 2015)

i hate limitations


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 4, 2015)

that was unrelated


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> that was unrelated

Click to collapse



And totally unnessasary

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 4, 2015)

But nobody cares


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2015)

he who dares


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 5, 2015)

and what else


----------



## KB2VYZ (Sep 5, 2015)

Could possibly happen 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Sep 6, 2015)

KB2VYZ said:


> Could possibly happen
> 
> Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



With this crazy


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 6, 2015)

Magnum_Enforcer said:


> With this crazy

Click to collapse



Brainwashed isheep world

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## sorsasd (Sep 7, 2015)

cyka rash b!


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Brainwashed isheep world
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



to help the


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> to help the

Click to collapse



the geek uprising


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 7, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> the geek uprising

Click to collapse



Against everything apple

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Malice•in•Wonderland (Sep 8, 2015)

no big surprise


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 8, 2015)

I love metu........


----------



## Brenneke (Sep 8, 2015)

despite the repugnant


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 8, 2015)

I love me

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

kill all viras


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2015)

Brenneke said:


> despite the repugnant

Click to collapse



disgusting odoriferous eminations


----------



## sebastianraven (Sep 9, 2015)

_Hack the Planet..._

... You all know this movie.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2015)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the *story!
> *
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



completed a sentence


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 10, 2015)

but just after


----------



## assxassxssin (Sep 10, 2015)

wow


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 10, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> but just after

Click to collapse



the precious moment


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 10, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> the precious moment

Click to collapse



When the ROM


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 10, 2015)

got stuck on


----------



## ailailou (Sep 10, 2015)

the snail shell


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 10, 2015)

ailailou said:


> the snail shell

Click to collapse



yelling "I HATE

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## USBhost (Sep 10, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> yelling "I HATE
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



While going home


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Sep 11, 2015)

He lusted over

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2015)

Scarlett Johansson's big

Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua


----------



## USBhost (Sep 11, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Scarlett Johansson's big
> 
> Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua

Click to collapse



as he fell


----------



## USBhost (Sep 11, 2015)

falcon4fun said:


> WoT noobs team

Click to collapse



Became pro again



..........


World of Tanks right?


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 11, 2015)

for the final


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> for the final

Click to collapse



Countdown perereepo pererepopoo

Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 12, 2015)

The final Countdown!


----------



## theodleif (Sep 13, 2015)

... on the phone ...


----------



## Dipset_13 (Sep 14, 2015)

For the love


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 14, 2015)

Of a married


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Of a married

Click to collapse



woman is very


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2015)

strong and independent


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 16, 2015)

Should be followed


----------



## festafotra (Sep 17, 2015)

...or not. They


----------



## USBhost (Sep 17, 2015)

forgot themselves at


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 18, 2015)

At every turn


----------



## USBhost (Sep 18, 2015)

Then one remembered


----------



## rashedibragimov (Sep 18, 2015)

Run baby run


----------



## adgob (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I think


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 18, 2015)

6 words extra


----------



## kingnba6 (Sep 19, 2015)

is more then


----------



## USBhost (Sep 19, 2015)

2 + 32


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 19, 2015)

which makes sense

Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 19, 2015)

Since I am


----------



## festafotra (Sep 19, 2015)

Fed up of


----------



## melvinchng (Sep 19, 2015)

eating bananas and

Accidentally sent from my LG G2


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 19, 2015)

Boogers and doodoo


----------



## WesterosG4 (Sep 19, 2015)

No soap radio


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 19, 2015)

WesterosG4 said:


> No soap radio

Click to collapse



what the hell


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 19, 2015)

Is going on


----------



## AntaresFP (Sep 19, 2015)

with this dude


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 20, 2015)

Soap without rope.


----------



## DarthVayda (Sep 20, 2015)

Don't drop soap.


----------



## sam_777 (Sep 20, 2015)

Soap with a hole.

Sent from my SM-A300H


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2015)

sam_777 said:


> Soap with a hole.

Click to collapse



can't you count ?





................................................


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 20, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> can't you count ?

Click to collapse



No he can't


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 20, 2015)

Because he is


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 20, 2015)

some random guy


----------



## USBhost (Sep 20, 2015)

That always forgets


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 21, 2015)

That he has


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 21, 2015)

A counting defiency


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 21, 2015)

Which makes him


----------



## USBhost (Sep 21, 2015)

Forgets even more


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 21, 2015)

how counting works


----------



## traesko (Sep 21, 2015)

but his mother


----------



## festafotra (Sep 22, 2015)

never knew who


----------



## KB2VYZ (Sep 22, 2015)

Never met his 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ormbett (Sep 22, 2015)

uncle in Boston.


----------



## USBhost (Sep 22, 2015)

That uncle never


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2015)

USBhost said:


> That uncle never

Click to collapse



knew father's last


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2015)

name, but he


----------



## joycerhaslett (Sep 24, 2015)

know the way


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> know the way

Click to collapse



to butcher English


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 24, 2015)

and disable counting


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2015)

That he always


----------



## DevByte (Sep 25, 2015)

knew how to


----------



## USBhost (Sep 26, 2015)

To do something


----------



## sebinss (Sep 26, 2015)

but decided to


----------



## USBhost (Sep 26, 2015)

forget about something


----------



## kaos420 (Sep 26, 2015)

You see he..

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## @rbiter (Sep 26, 2015)

He has Alzheimer's


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 27, 2015)

But no one


----------



## johnmassay (Sep 27, 2015)

New car battery

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwakzalver (Sep 27, 2015)

that he then..


----------



## Clemson_Engineer (Sep 27, 2015)

Sold for chainsaw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsotre (Sep 28, 2015)

After all he..


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

loved to forget


----------



## Bsotre (Sep 28, 2015)

that he had


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

To forget about


----------



## Mrmoves (Sep 28, 2015)

the new space


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 28, 2015)

Which he could


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

Always remember about


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2015)

wasting our time


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

Then he realized


----------



## Mrmoves (Sep 28, 2015)

hacking was pointless


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

Then it happened


----------



## Mrmoves (Sep 28, 2015)

Yoda walked in


----------



## Bsotre (Sep 28, 2015)

and he said:


----------



## USBhost (Sep 28, 2015)

I always troll


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 29, 2015)

because I'm special 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mrmoves (Sep 29, 2015)

and used force


----------



## galineo (Sep 29, 2015)

the cheese on


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Sep 29, 2015)

His bald head


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2015)

Mrmoves said:


> and used force

Click to collapse



against those who


----------



## Sukuro (Oct 1, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> against those who

Click to collapse



did slap him


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

Sukuro said:


> did slap him

Click to collapse



Into the galaxy



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## SanD-82 (Oct 2, 2015)

Powered by Samsung

Enviado desde mi XT1058


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

SanD-82 said:


> Powered by Samsung
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1058

Click to collapse



God dammit.



Spoiler



House of Manhattan.


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 2, 2015)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> God dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only two words?


----------



## sam_777 (Oct 3, 2015)

Two big balls

Sent from my SM-A300H


----------



## USBhost (Oct 3, 2015)

to do what


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 3, 2015)

Just made two!


----------



## @rbiter (Oct 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Only two words?

Click to collapse



But three really.


----------



## hvdh (Oct 4, 2015)

I want cookies.


----------



## USBhost (Oct 4, 2015)

But I can't


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 4, 2015)

Believe I'm Batman


----------



## USBhost (Oct 5, 2015)

And be Batman


----------



## @rbiter (Oct 5, 2015)

Or super dave.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2015)

to his grave


----------



## kingnba6 (Oct 7, 2015)

because he would


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 7, 2015)

and never would


----------



## Vlasp (Oct 8, 2015)

What he was


----------



## USBhost (Oct 8, 2015)

Something that is


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2015)

compose a sentence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USBhost (Oct 8, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> compose a sentence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



"I ship it"


----------



## Ormbett (Oct 8, 2015)

was the last


----------



## USBhost (Oct 8, 2015)

That he ever


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Oct 8, 2015)

Did. Unfortunately for


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 8, 2015)

some reason the


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Oct 8, 2015)

Judges ruling was


----------



## sam_777 (Oct 8, 2015)

Null and void

Sent from my SM-A300H


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

sam_777 said:


> Null and void
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300H

Click to collapse



He was executed



Spoiler



House of Manhattan.


----------



## USBhost (Oct 9, 2015)

the Scarlet Pimpernel


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2015)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> He was executed

Click to collapse



and his body


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 9, 2015)

Full of fat


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Oct 10, 2015)

Fed the entire


----------



## MysticKing32 (Oct 11, 2015)

Army of dwarves 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 13, 2015)

MysticKing32 said:


> Army of dwarves
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For 9999999999999 years



Spoiler



AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

they Fought to


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> they Fought to

Click to collapse



for new SaygusV2


----------



## kaos420 (Oct 14, 2015)

He liked ruff
Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## eko91 (Oct 16, 2015)

a beautiful end


----------



## Karryjog (Oct 16, 2015)

Whats going on...


----------



## Ormbett (Oct 16, 2015)

he asked himself


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 18, 2015)

Ormbett said:


> he asked himself

Click to collapse



Heeeyeeeyeeeyeyeyyeeeyeeeyyeyyy, he said

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Mevolent (Oct 18, 2015)

"Hell no" his

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2015)

Mevolent said:


> "Hell no" his
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Body said to



Spoiler



AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 23, 2015)

to his spirit


----------



## slaybad (Oct 23, 2015)

where are you?


----------



## rabe85 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am here


----------



## USBhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Somewhere I'm not


----------



## Hamiltonite (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe I am?


----------



## amd206 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hamiltonite said:


> Maybe I am?

Click to collapse



And so came


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 25, 2015)

with the Spirit


----------



## @rbiter (Oct 25, 2015)

Shoghi Effendi himself


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 25, 2015)

with Elric Melinobone


----------



## Hpsgill (Oct 25, 2015)

And introduced to

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Oct 25, 2015)

Someone that always


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Oct 26, 2015)

Know How To


----------



## USBhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Play mature games


----------



## pipedxda (Oct 27, 2015)

without a keyboard.


----------



## GreekDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

pipedxda said:


> without a keyboard.

Click to collapse



And Without Cheats

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 28, 2015)

and without tears


----------



## axewfious (Oct 28, 2015)

with no feels


----------



## USBhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Of anything known


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2015)

to XDA Developers

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 29, 2015)

on planet Xoros


----------



## Hpsgill (Oct 29, 2015)

With someone who

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ormbett (Oct 29, 2015)

never bought salad.


----------



## rabe85 (Oct 29, 2015)

But can it


----------



## USBhost (Oct 29, 2015)

be Time travel


----------



## Theodric58 (Oct 29, 2015)

that brings the


----------



## kaos420 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mythical leabian goddesses.

Sent from my 0x1 Note 4...... I love tep


----------



## USBhost (Oct 30, 2015)

that loves men


----------



## kaos420 (Oct 30, 2015)

Who can root

Sent from my 0x1 Note 4...... I love tep


----------



## Bxrider117 (Oct 30, 2015)

Why Huawei, why?

Sent from my SM-G925V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Theodric58 (Oct 30, 2015)

Did the goddess


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 1, 2015)

Have a baby


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Nov 2, 2015)

He went into


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 2, 2015)

lifeisablog.com said:


> He went into

Click to collapse



The hospital during

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 2, 2015)

a full moon


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 2, 2015)

of white night (is easy for Game Of Thrones fans)

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 3, 2015)

went so dark


----------



## chowming (Nov 4, 2015)

The end is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Nov 4, 2015)

Never that soon


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 4, 2015)

Because of the


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 4, 2015)

Unborn child zombie

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## drathborne (Nov 4, 2015)

lurking in the shadows


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 5, 2015)

Behind the Back


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 5, 2015)

of Bob Marley

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Nov 5, 2015)

Then something happened?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 5, 2015)

But it couldn't 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> But it couldn't

Click to collapse



muster the energy


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 5, 2015)

To finally state.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2015)

What goes up


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 6, 2015)

Comes around but


----------



## USBhost (Nov 6, 2015)

Android is google


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Comes around but

Click to collapse



eventually loses momentum




....................


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 6, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> eventually loses momentum
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Until it stops

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Until it stops
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



and relinquished its


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 7, 2015)

grey power of


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ra to the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> Ra to the

Click to collapse



Star Gate travlers


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 7, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> Star Gate travlers

Click to collapse



Cp Jack O'Neil

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 7, 2015)

Is a loser


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Is a loser

Click to collapse




richer than you !!


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 7, 2015)

Good for him


----------



## USBhost (Nov 7, 2015)

to know what?


----------



## defcomg (Nov 9, 2015)

USBhost said:


> to know what?

Click to collapse



about the universe


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 9, 2015)

defcomg said:


> about the universe

Click to collapse



And all things.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## defcomg (Nov 9, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> And all things.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Hidden from us.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 9, 2015)

Or are they


----------



## ext109 (Nov 10, 2015)

yes they are


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 10, 2015)

How do we


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 11, 2015)

figure out where


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2015)

there's buried treasure ?


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 12, 2015)

if there's no


----------



## Ormbett (Nov 12, 2015)

clue to which


----------



## intotheblue (Nov 12, 2015)

you will find


----------



## dutchp0wner (Nov 12, 2015)

the awesome treasure


----------



## intotheblue (Nov 13, 2015)

as long as


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 13, 2015)

You don't peek

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 15, 2015)

down the road


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 15, 2015)

to the waterfall


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 16, 2015)

using the car


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 17, 2015)

to buy escargots


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2015)

in garlic sauce


----------



## davai (Nov 17, 2015)

greetings to all


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 17, 2015)

He said while


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> He said while

Click to collapse



secretly planning to


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 18, 2015)

Bomb the entire


----------



## USBhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Apple headquarters, from?


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 18, 2015)

a happy place


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> a happy place

Click to collapse



in your dreams


----------



## MicheleLacorte (Nov 18, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> in your dreams

Click to collapse



Will come true...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2015)

MicheleLacorte said:


> Will come true...

Click to collapse



your worst nightmare


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 19, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> your worst nightmare

Click to collapse



is my dream


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 19, 2015)

or was it


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 19, 2015)

of course it


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> of course it

Click to collapse



gathers dust when


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 20, 2015)

When I flash


----------



## USBhost (Nov 20, 2015)

While coming home


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 20, 2015)

from the zoo


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> from the zoo

Click to collapse



said Mister Magoo


----------



## ext109 (Nov 21, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> said Mister Magoo

Click to collapse



without a clue


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2015)

he proceeded to


----------



## USBhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Clone an anime
Or
Distroy an apple/iphone


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 21, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> he proceeded to

Click to collapse



Visit another planet


----------



## USBhost (Nov 21, 2015)

That had awesome


----------



## jtaylor330 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ruby red rustbuckets...


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 21, 2015)

Which were full


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 22, 2015)

to the brim


----------



## kingnba6 (Nov 23, 2015)

so nobody else


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2015)

kingnba6 said:


> so nobody else

Click to collapse



could join in


----------



## USBhost (Nov 23, 2015)

the Wizard cops


----------



## Paczus (Nov 23, 2015)

I need weapon


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 23, 2015)

Paczus said:


> I need weapon

Click to collapse



She screamed loudly.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2015)

But nobody heard

View attachment 3553179


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 24, 2015)

A single thing


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 25, 2015)

except for the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> except for the

Click to collapse



chirping of aliens


----------



## imnotpeter (Nov 25, 2015)

crouched behind the


----------



## DevByte (Nov 25, 2015)

imnotpeter said:


> crouched behind the

Click to collapse



blue porta potty


----------



## USBhost (Nov 25, 2015)

That ate humans


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 25, 2015)

Regardless of race


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Regardless of race

Click to collapse



religion or creed


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 25, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> religion or creed

Click to collapse



Sexual orientation or

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 26, 2015)

waffle preference because


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Sexual orientation or

Click to collapse



ability to pay.


----------



## truth296 (Nov 26, 2015)

the night call


----------



## 10-K (Nov 26, 2015)

of the mystic


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 27, 2015)

from his autistic


----------



## odinyp (Nov 27, 2015)

I like trains


----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Nov 28, 2015)

when it rains


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 28, 2015)

Cause we drained


----------



## kierkegaardesque (Nov 28, 2015)

our snotty noses


----------



## USBhost (Nov 28, 2015)

That sounded beautiful


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Nov 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> That sounded beautiful

Click to collapse



But in retrospect


----------



## USBhost (Nov 29, 2015)

It could not


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 29, 2015)

Be the one


----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Nov 29, 2015)

cause there can


----------



## USBhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Never be a


----------



## ThetaXi117 (Nov 29, 2015)

Then wizards stole


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2015)

and took him


----------



## 10-K (Nov 30, 2015)

nick named Babar


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> and took him

Click to collapse



to the dungeon.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 30, 2015)

which was full


----------



## spartanelite (Dec 1, 2015)

of unleaded fuel


----------



## nookbully (Dec 1, 2015)

and potatoe chips

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

all ready to


----------



## Ormbett (Dec 1, 2015)

dripping of oil


----------



## gismoZ (Dec 1, 2015)

reaching the top


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2015)

gismoO said:


> reaching the top

Click to collapse



of Old Smokey


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 2, 2015)

all covered with


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2015)

snow, I lost


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 3, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> snow, I lost

Click to collapse



The will to

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> The will to

Click to collapse



carry on, my


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 4, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> carry on, my

Click to collapse



Talking panties said


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 4, 2015)

to the strange


----------



## joycerhaslett (Dec 4, 2015)

Who said to


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 5, 2015)

have a big


----------



## USBhost (Dec 5, 2015)

Dog that likes


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cranberry juice, but


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2015)

Rampage14 said:


> Cranberry juice, but

Click to collapse



makes no sense


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 6, 2015)

So we must


----------



## USBhost (Dec 6, 2015)

See the light


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 6, 2015)

this very night


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 6, 2015)

Have no fright


----------



## USBhost (Dec 6, 2015)

this vary moment


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 7, 2015)

USBhost said:


> this vary moment

Click to collapse



buy an iPhone
(tears literally dropped from my eyes while reading the first page of this thread  :laugh


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Never mention Apple!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Dec 7, 2015)

he just broke


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

the XDA law


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 7, 2015)

to eternal flashing


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2015)

MultiPDev said:


> to eternal flashing

Click to collapse



or Widows 10


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 7, 2015)

or Mac OSX


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruel inhuman punishment


----------



## Nancy3i8ht (Dec 7, 2015)

U wot m8


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 7, 2015)

Feel the energy


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Of hating Apple


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 7, 2015)

And dont mention


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Apple ever again


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 7, 2015)

Forever and ever


----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Dec 7, 2015)

and ever and


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 7, 2015)

ever, or else


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 7, 2015)

You would like


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 8, 2015)

Rampage14 said:


> You would like

Click to collapse



to know that...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2015)

"the fat man"


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 8, 2015)

was jumping and


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 8, 2015)

bounced back because


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 8, 2015)

he thought that


----------



## USBhost (Dec 8, 2015)

Night was day


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 9, 2015)

and day was


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> and day was

Click to collapse



twilights last gleaming


----------



## dcfjoe (Dec 9, 2015)

on the lake


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2015)

dcfjoe said:


> on the lake

Click to collapse



where still waters

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




TravisBean said:


> where still waters

Click to collapse



lay in waiting


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 10, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> where still waters
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for dogs to


----------



## Finatic (Dec 10, 2015)

Cats are nice


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 10, 2015)

MultiPDev said:


> for dogs to

Click to collapse



Smell the flesh


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 11, 2015)

Of live rats

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Of live rats
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and vampire bats


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 11, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> and vampire bats

Click to collapse



That live in

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackMage879 (Dec 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> That live in

Click to collapse



the white house


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 12, 2015)

and wear a


----------



## mr mystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Bra, panties, and


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2015)

mr mystery said:


> Bra, panties, and

Click to collapse



stupidity runs rampant


----------



## Eddster3000 (Dec 12, 2015)

perpetuated by Trump


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 12, 2015)

Who's an idiot 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Mystiqe (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is it


----------



## arceangel (Dec 13, 2015)

the priest said


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

let there be


----------



## PBombNZ (Dec 13, 2015)

a fight between


----------



## jonathanfilbert (Dec 13, 2015)

Me and you


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 13, 2015)

and everyone who


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

Loves apple products


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 13, 2015)

because they are


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

XDA recognized contributors


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 13, 2015)

who contribute nothing


----------



## puzzle29 (Dec 13, 2015)

I love holidays 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 14, 2015)

on the moon


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2015)

MultiPDev said:


> who contribute nothing

Click to collapse



 but their time


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 14, 2015)

moments lost in


----------



## Luxoboy (Dec 14, 2015)

after the first


----------



## USBhost (Dec 14, 2015)

Awakening, they did


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Awakening, they did

Click to collapse



require a shower


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 15, 2015)

And taste the

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2015)

Chai Crème Frappuccino


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 15, 2015)

like tears in


----------



## Luxoboy (Dec 15, 2015)

after it was


----------



## KpDTS (Dec 15, 2015)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Cuban coffee strong.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 16, 2015)

mod was right


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 16, 2015)

This thread is 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 16, 2015)

a beautiful thing


----------



## androvista (Dec 16, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> a beautiful thing

Click to collapse



to the forum


----------



## Schwembo (Dec 17, 2015)

and all the


----------



## fukowski (Dec 17, 2015)

words in it


----------



## ThetaXi117 (Dec 17, 2015)

So decrees the


----------



## Tacoo (Dec 18, 2015)

colloquial systematic degradation


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 18, 2015)

It defines the 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 19, 2015)

era in three


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 19, 2015)

four the good


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> four the good

Click to collapse



of all mankind


----------



## USBhost (Dec 19, 2015)

We all loved


----------



## ExL360 (Dec 20, 2015)

to eat pizza


----------



## lucazade (Dec 21, 2015)

only the brave


----------



## USBhost (Dec 21, 2015)

Will inherent the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Will inherent the

Click to collapse



stupid clichés posted


----------



## shadoom23 (Dec 21, 2015)

fuel melt beams


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2015)

shadoom23 said:


> fuel melt beams

Click to collapse



l'chaim to life

View attachment 3586187


.


----------



## 10-K (Dec 23, 2015)

with my fife


----------



## USBhost (Dec 23, 2015)

that always wants


----------



## Cognosis13 (Dec 23, 2015)

More from the


----------



## sakishrist (Dec 23, 2015)

life of the


----------



## rwxr-xr-xis (Dec 23, 2015)

Least rare Pepe


----------



## Omegga (Dec 23, 2015)

with red apples


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2015)

Omegga said:


> with red apples

Click to collapse



while drinking Snapple's


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Dec 25, 2015)

TravisBean said:


> while drinking Snapple's

Click to collapse



While Christmas caroling....


----------



## dordian K (Dec 25, 2015)

with R2-D2 and


----------



## 10-K (Dec 26, 2015)

a pack of


----------



## USBhost (Dec 26, 2015)

Hungry mercenary dogs


----------



## dordian K (Dec 26, 2015)

we reminisced about


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 27, 2015)

those days when


----------



## SanD-82 (Dec 27, 2015)

You actually could

Enviado desde mi XT1058


----------



## USBhost (Dec 27, 2015)

do anything you


----------



## moriel5 (Dec 27, 2015)

wish to do.


----------



## dordian K (Dec 27, 2015)

but shouldn't do


----------



## moriel5 (Dec 27, 2015)

as long as


----------



## dordian K (Dec 27, 2015)

you don't mind


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 27, 2015)

being slapped by


----------



## SanD-82 (Dec 27, 2015)

Tom Hank and

Enviado desde mi XT1058


----------



## moriel5 (Dec 27, 2015)

becoming a Gebbeth

*Reference to the Earthsea Cycle, look it up.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2015)

SanD-82 said:


> Tom Hank and

Click to collapse



knocked out by


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2015)

John Cena's morbidly


----------



## ltdanno360 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rising up within

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2015)

within Teh Rocks


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 30, 2015)

in our socks


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 30, 2015)

however this story...


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 30, 2015)

is complete nonsense


----------



## qkdingus (Dec 30, 2015)

but then something


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2015)

qkdingus said:


> but then something

Click to collapse



changed absolutely nothing


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 30, 2015)

and after that


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 31, 2015)

everything went really


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2015)

well, except that


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 1, 2016)

coming from a


----------



## jagan2 (Jan 1, 2016)

new year party


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Drunkenly pissed himself


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 1, 2016)

watching Star Wars


----------



## AlGates2k (Jan 2, 2016)

and licking my


----------



## ext109 (Jan 3, 2016)

freshly baked cookies


----------



## WooperZ (Jan 3, 2016)

While standing on


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 3, 2016)

WooperZ said:


> While standing on

Click to collapse



A crazy rabbit


----------



## mr mystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Smoking crystal meth


----------



## Ormbett (Jan 4, 2016)

suddenly decided to


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 4, 2016)

go cold turkey


----------



## luetage (Jan 4, 2016)

immediately. Thus the


----------



## USBhost (Jan 4, 2016)

day before time


----------



## sakishrist (Jan 4, 2016)

was invented, we


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 4, 2016)

had no time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2016)

land before time


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 5, 2016)

moments in time.


----------



## luetage (Jan 5, 2016)

Therefore time broke


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2016)

time to change


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 5, 2016)

But time was


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> But time was

Click to collapse



on nobody's side


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 6, 2016)

but we tried


----------



## Leffe_Man (Jan 6, 2016)

and we failed


----------



## ext109 (Jan 6, 2016)

time and time


----------



## sucker for sony's (Jan 6, 2016)

To check page


----------



## Leffe_Man (Jan 6, 2016)

And then, BOOOM


----------



## USBhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Something that happened


----------



## Leffe_Man (Jan 6, 2016)

I went deaf


----------



## USBhost (Jan 6, 2016)

then I realized
that I can
hear again but


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2016)

USBhost said:


> then I realized
> that I can
> hear again but

Click to collapse



still can't count


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 7, 2016)

on my ears


----------



## Ormbett (Jan 7, 2016)

to do the


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2016)

C-beams in Tannenbaum


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2016)

played  a Telacster


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> played  a Telacster

Click to collapse



through a Marshall


----------



## NBAres8 (Jan 10, 2016)

with a banjo


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 10, 2016)

*Preface*: Starting a new sentence because of the above, anyway, here it comes...
Wanted to make...


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 10, 2016)

Something that really


----------



## USBhost (Jan 10, 2016)

I wanted to


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 10, 2016)

in order to


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 10, 2016)

Catch el chapo


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 10, 2016)

to film him


----------



## MaxBenn (Jan 10, 2016)

naked. Meanwhile back


----------



## ext109 (Jan 10, 2016)

in band camp


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 10, 2016)

thom109 said:


> in band camp

Click to collapse



I started to


----------



## jebathan (Jan 10, 2016)

download all of


----------



## NBAres8 (Jan 10, 2016)

his porn videos


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 10, 2016)

Because I'm lonely


----------



## fire6water (Jan 10, 2016)

Elated but dismayed


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2016)

fire6water said:


> Elated but dismayed

Click to collapse



yet easily swayed


----------



## ext109 (Jan 12, 2016)

by those clickbaits


----------



## USBhost (Jan 12, 2016)

Loved clicking buttons


----------



## Levakama (Jan 12, 2016)

because I am


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2016)

the click master


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 12, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> the click master

Click to collapse



But I'm not


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2016)

AnyAndroidOSWins said:


> But I'm not

Click to collapse



available for consultation.


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 12, 2016)

Because Google thought. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2016)

AnyAndroidOSWins said:


> Because Google thought

Click to collapse



Uber would succeed.


----------



## Wicky2k8 (Jan 12, 2016)

So it began...


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 12, 2016)

To make a

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jan 12, 2016)

Light Pimegrante Lemonade


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 12, 2016)

crazy, so stop


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Jan 13, 2016)

MultiPDev said:


> crazy, so stop

Click to collapse



making me silly


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 13, 2016)

so need to


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2016)

linajoe2288 said:


> so need to

Click to collapse


*re-boot this thread.
*


GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 13, 2016)

in my head


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2016)

Karakoram2 said:


> in my head

Click to collapse



lives the dead


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 13, 2016)

and in my


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2016)

heart, I want


----------



## Apostate234 (Jan 14, 2016)

to break free


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2016)

Apostate234 said:


> to break free

Click to collapse



from this terrible


----------



## G_P (Jan 14, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> from this terrible

Click to collapse



pain in my


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 14, 2016)

G_P said:


> pain in my

Click to collapse



Pocket, and then

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 14, 2016)

go find the


----------



## harryspar (Jan 15, 2016)

MultiPDev said:


> go find the

Click to collapse



cat who ate


----------



## Ormbett (Jan 15, 2016)

all my food.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2016)

Ormbett said:


> all my food.

Click to collapse



One cruel dude


----------



## mrasquinho (Jan 15, 2016)

Oneplus two owner,


----------



## thousandecibels (Jan 15, 2016)

Are crying continuously


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 16, 2016)

because bricked phone


----------



## USBhost (Jan 16, 2016)

Became a shinigami


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 16, 2016)

and committed seppukku


----------



## voxspace (Jan 16, 2016)

tizen lacks documentation


----------



## freemoso (Jan 16, 2016)

(deleted) was in wrong part of story, 3 words irrelevant


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2016)

freemoso said:


> (deleted) was in wrong part of story, 3 words irrelevant

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 16, 2016)

Not even a


----------



## fire6water (Jan 17, 2016)

Ugly girl could


----------



## USBhost (Jan 17, 2016)

you mean beautiful


----------



## fire6water (Jan 17, 2016)

No she ugly


----------



## USBhost (Jan 17, 2016)

Update your eyes


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 17, 2016)

How is that


----------



## USBhost (Jan 17, 2016)

An awesome answer


----------



## youngdragun (Jan 17, 2016)

then grabbed the......


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2016)

youngdragun said:


> then grabbed the......

Click to collapse



Bull by the


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 18, 2016)

Black colored horns


----------



## Brehon (Jan 18, 2016)

Which she inserted


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 18, 2016)

into her big


----------



## mrasquinho (Jan 19, 2016)

Anus. Ups, sorry


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2016)

keep posts clean


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> keep posts clean

Click to collapse



a lean machine


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 19, 2016)

can't be seen


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 19, 2016)

Nor can be


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2016)

Beanie the Mean


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 19, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Beanie the Mean

Click to collapse



Was really mean


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not rhyming


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 20, 2016)

After many years


----------



## freemoso (Jan 20, 2016)

He decided to


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 20, 2016)

Kill his wife


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 20, 2016)

because he found


----------



## USBhost (Jan 20, 2016)

out that she


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 20, 2016)

was using touchwiz


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2016)

and loved clowns.


----------



## saiyaneye (Jan 20, 2016)

He then received


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 20, 2016)

a Grammy and


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 21, 2016)

And not Oscar


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 22, 2016)

and not Charlie


----------



## Scabes24 (Jan 23, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> and not Charlie

Click to collapse



Or Chris Farley


----------



## USBhost (Jan 23, 2016)

And make sure


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 23, 2016)

that his 0day


----------



## troy. (Jan 23, 2016)

Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 23, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> that his 0day

Click to collapse



was remembered as


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 23, 2016)

being some weird


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 24, 2016)

Apple fanboys crying


----------



## SanD-82 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Apple fanboys crying

Click to collapse



About Steve Job's

Enviado desde mi XT1058


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

long lost son


----------



## SanD-82 (Jan 25, 2016)

Appearing on Google

Enviado desde mi XT1058


----------



## mrtnvvll (Jan 25, 2016)

wearing only a


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

spacesuit and hat


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2016)

like Dr. Who


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 25, 2016)

who actually got


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 25, 2016)

really big problems


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

because boredom makes


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2016)

uninteresting British Television..............


----------



## JitDevHacker (Jan 26, 2016)

Having Boring programs...


----------



## Ormbett (Jan 26, 2016)

and little brown


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 26, 2016)

Hats on top


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Hats on top

Click to collapse



that go "pop"


----------



## FonNoob (Jan 27, 2016)

when I eat


----------



## fire6water (Jan 28, 2016)

Androids new mutation


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2016)

what a sensation


----------



## Galen1037 (Jan 29, 2016)

How are you



iphone 6s tasche


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 29, 2016)

Fine and you?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jan 29, 2016)

I have returned!


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 29, 2016)

He said while


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 29, 2016)

eating a watermelon


----------



## Rooted Droid (Jan 29, 2016)

And running down


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 29, 2016)

Rooted Droid said:


> And running down

Click to collapse



the hill screaming


----------



## Rooted Droid (Jan 29, 2016)

All because he


----------



## fire6water (Jan 30, 2016)

Had to pee


----------



## Rooted Droid (Jan 30, 2016)

Quickly he decided


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2016)

that the frozen


----------



## Patikol (Jan 31, 2016)

turkey had to


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 31, 2016)

go in the


----------



## Rooted Droid (Jan 31, 2016)

Drainpipe because it.


----------



## fire6water (Feb 1, 2016)

Flying all around


----------



## Ormbett (Feb 1, 2016)

flapping it wings


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2016)

Karakoram2 said:


> go in the

Click to collapse



microwave, because frozen


----------



## fire6water (Feb 1, 2016)

Giblets were hanging


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 2, 2016)

In Christmas trees


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 3, 2016)

Decorated by clowns


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2016)

get outta town


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2016)

In like Flint


----------



## USBhost (Feb 4, 2016)

and out like


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 4, 2016)

Freaking James bond


----------



## alexnight (Feb 4, 2016)

on a gorilla


----------



## fire6water (Feb 5, 2016)

With one eye


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2016)

fire6water said:


> With one eye

Click to collapse



who likes pie


----------



## Ab0v3th3r1m718 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm done[emoji88] 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## AymanDev (Feb 5, 2016)

Tried making smoothie...


----------



## kutlay1653 (Feb 5, 2016)

Allah Türkü korusun


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2016)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AymanDev (Feb 5, 2016)

I ran away


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 6, 2016)

AymanDev said:


> I ran away

Click to collapse



from the reality


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 6, 2016)

That is chasing


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 6, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> That is chasing

Click to collapse



my horrible life


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> my horrible life

Click to collapse



which is pale




.................................


----------



## USBhost (Feb 6, 2016)

by lighting fire


----------



## 10-K (Feb 7, 2016)

by the pail


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 8, 2016)

10-K said:


> by the pail

Click to collapse



That's on fire


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2016)

BartxGamer said:


> That's on fire

Click to collapse



of our enemies


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 8, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> of our enemies

Click to collapse



Who ran away


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 8, 2016)

After seeing an


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2016)

elongated cow's udder.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2016)

A volcanic eruption


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 9, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> A volcanic eruption

Click to collapse



destroyed our city


----------



## EVOuser94 (Feb 9, 2016)

With fierce competition


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 9, 2016)

that bricked my


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> that bricked my

Click to collapse



train of thought


----------



## kingnba6 (Feb 10, 2016)

so now I


----------



## Ormbett (Feb 10, 2016)

reconsider my first


----------



## USBhost (Feb 10, 2016)

the lightning thief


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 10, 2016)

Stole a lightning


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 11, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Stole a lightning

Click to collapse



to attack people


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2016)

kingnba6 said:


> so now I

Click to collapse




Ormbett said:


> reconsider my first

Click to collapse




USBhost said:


> the lightning thief

Click to collapse



makes no sense




..........................................


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

job is done!



PS mybad


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 11, 2016)

too many words


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2016)

4 word story


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 11, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> 4 word story

Click to collapse



Why not 2


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why not 2

Click to collapse



not enough glue


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 11, 2016)

So why not


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 12, 2016)

we tune up


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2016)

to break up


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 12, 2016)

fate and soul


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 12, 2016)

All your base


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 12, 2016)

are belong to


----------



## mrao (Feb 13, 2016)

the xda developers


----------



## USBhost (Feb 13, 2016)

that always did


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2016)

the deed when


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 13, 2016)

Valentines day came


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

so he did


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> so he did

Click to collapse



what was expected


----------



## USBhost (Feb 14, 2016)

of him to


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 14, 2016)

USBhost said:


> of him to

Click to collapse



Figure out how


----------



## USBhost (Feb 15, 2016)

to do the


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 15, 2016)

Three word story


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 15, 2016)

Oops, I mean


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 15, 2016)

Art Vanderlay said:


> Oops, I mean

Click to collapse



to execute the


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> to execute the

Click to collapse



 man with one




..............................


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 15, 2016)

the AI who does
I'm sorry


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> the AI who does
> I'm sorry

Click to collapse



sorry can't count ?


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 16, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> sorry can't count ?

Click to collapse



No, he's just...


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 16, 2016)

making no sense


----------



## USBhost (Feb 16, 2016)

of what's happing


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 16, 2016)

Therefore I sentence


----------



## USBhost (Feb 16, 2016)

he must commit


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 16, 2016)

A murder just


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 16, 2016)

In time for


----------



## shafraz (Feb 16, 2016)

Post valentine celebrations


----------



## USBhost (Feb 16, 2016)

that lasted all


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2016)

night long, however




.....................


----------



## westkone (Feb 16, 2016)

..


----------



## vbajs (Feb 16, 2016)

We all died

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## westkone (Feb 16, 2016)

..


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2016)

westkone said:


> and we'll rise

Click to collapse



to the occasion


----------



## westkone (Feb 16, 2016)

..


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 17, 2016)

How is that


----------



## vbajs (Feb 18, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> How is that

Click to collapse



Awesome isn't it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2016)

vbajs said:


> Awesome isn't it?

Click to collapse



Three word gibberish


----------



## vbajs (Feb 18, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> Three word gibberish

Click to collapse



Hi bye die

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## puturam (Feb 18, 2016)

to rise back


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 18, 2016)

From those who


----------



## USBhost (Feb 18, 2016)

never died at


----------



## BartxGamer (Feb 18, 2016)

USBhost said:


> never died at

Click to collapse



Eleven p.m. in


----------



## USBhost (Feb 18, 2016)

X D A


----------



## WLShafor (Feb 18, 2016)

USBhost said:


> X D A

Click to collapse



ON December 2015


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

WLShafor said:


> ON December 2015

Click to collapse



When we took

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 18, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> When we took
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All the devices

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2016)

vbajs said:


> All the devices

Click to collapse



and shoved them


----------



## vbajs (Feb 19, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> and shoved them

Click to collapse



For the world

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 19, 2016)

heavyweight championship of


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2016)

Art Vanderlay said:


> heavyweight championship of

Click to collapse



architectural designs and


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Feb 19, 2016)

Latex related products


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2016)

by George Costanza


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 19, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> by George Costanza

Click to collapse



and his accomplice


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 19, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> and his accomplice

Click to collapse



The sassy miss

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## USBhost (Feb 19, 2016)

went to heaven


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> The sassy miss

Click to collapse



Julia Louis Dreyfus


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> Julia Louis Dreyfus

Click to collapse



Invented a awesome

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Invented a awesome

Click to collapse



manikin of herself


----------



## puturam (Feb 20, 2016)

who became the


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Feb 20, 2016)

puturam said:


> who became the

Click to collapse



Hokage of konaha


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Hokage of konaha

Click to collapse



Which is also

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ormbett (Feb 20, 2016)

known as the


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

Ormbett said:


> known as the

Click to collapse



"Fear of XDA"

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> "Fear of XDA"

Click to collapse



"Enter the clown" 

View attachment 3653396




......................


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> "Enter the clown"

Click to collapse



"And beware of"(you say it [emoji14])

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 20, 2016)

His killing spree


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> His killing spree

Click to collapse



For some reason

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> For some reason
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



included his self

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> included his self
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



In XDA lists

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> In XDA lists
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So he could 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> So he could
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kill the admin

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> Kill the admin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To win the

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> To win the
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Moderators and members

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> Moderators and members
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Challenge of the

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Challenge of the
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ROMS for all

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> ROMS for all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of the devices

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Of the devices
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That run Android

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

vbajs said:


> That run Android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And other OSs

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## EricLandis (Feb 21, 2016)

which is good


----------



## nkozhevnikov (Feb 21, 2016)

talk with lady


----------



## vbajs (Feb 21, 2016)

nkozhevnikov said:


> talk with lady

Click to collapse



That hooks in

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## puturam (Feb 21, 2016)

like the world's


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2016)

EricLandis said:


> which is good

Click to collapse



if you like


----------



## vbajs (Feb 21, 2016)

puturam said:


> like the world's

Click to collapse



First ever forum

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have diarrhea


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 22, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> I have diarrhea

Click to collapse



So I drank

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 22, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> So I drank
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Until I eventually


----------



## vbajs (Feb 22, 2016)

Scabes24 said:


> Until I eventually

Click to collapse



Vomited a ROM

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## puturam (Feb 22, 2016)

which was named


----------



## vbajs (Feb 22, 2016)

puturam said:


> which was named

Click to collapse



"Oleasin" a ROM

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Feb 22, 2016)

then the ROM


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 22, 2016)

Bricked my phone


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 22, 2016)

And blew up


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> And blew up

Click to collapse



in your face


----------



## vbajs (Feb 22, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> in your face

Click to collapse



With the words

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2016)

vbajs said:


> With the words

Click to collapse



"I'll be back"


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2016)

Schwarzenegger terminates thread


----------



## USBhost (Feb 23, 2016)

but when all


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Puppy monkey babies


----------



## berggames (Feb 23, 2016)

Post Apocalyptic Survival


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

berggames said:


> Post Apocalyptic Survival

Click to collapse



Come together to

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 24, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Come together to
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ROM flashing guide

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Makes no sense


----------



## vbajs (Feb 24, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Makes no sense

Click to collapse



At all choices

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 24, 2016)

vbajs said:


> At all choices
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that you made


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> that you made

Click to collapse



On our planet

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## EricLandis (Feb 24, 2016)

of the apes


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2016)

starring Charlton Heston


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 25, 2016)

while being bored

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Feb 25, 2016)

he/she decided to


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 26, 2016)

make this thread


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Obnoxious  as possible


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 26, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Obnoxious  as possible

Click to collapse



Then I arrived


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 26, 2016)

Scabes24 said:


> Then I arrived

Click to collapse



to cool down


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 26, 2016)

And kill some


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> And kill some

Click to collapse



time on XDA.


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 26, 2016)

Then I forgot


----------



## USBhost (Feb 26, 2016)

that I did


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 26, 2016)

then I said


----------



## huggs (Feb 27, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> then I said

Click to collapse



quietly to myself


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 27, 2016)

That I should


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 27, 2016)

keep calm on


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 28, 2016)

karma karma chameleon


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2016)

reminiscent of Machiavellian


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Galaxy class starship


----------



## USBhost (Feb 28, 2016)

with big guns!


----------



## shockreaction (Feb 28, 2016)

Generally, we don't...


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 28, 2016)

shockreaction said:


> Generally, we don't...

Click to collapse



Discuss topics that...


----------



## Ormbett (Feb 29, 2016)

include the other


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 29, 2016)

from another mother


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 29, 2016)

So let the


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> So let the

Click to collapse



games begin, and


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 29, 2016)

Watch them dance


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 29, 2016)

In the ambulance


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 1, 2016)

Chapter 69: Betrayal


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2016)

Misaki's class ended


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2016)

The butler service

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 1, 2016)

was just awful


----------



## puturam (Mar 2, 2016)

like the show


----------



## USBhost (Mar 2, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 2, 2016)

Was pure <Nonsense>

Let's not use Offensive words Shall we ? 
--your friendly neighborhood Mod


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mods have spoken


----------



## USBhost (Mar 3, 2016)

Let there be


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 3, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Let there be

Click to collapse



More mods speaking


----------



## USBhost (Mar 3, 2016)

about the philosophy


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 3, 2016)

USBhost said:


> about the philosophy

Click to collapse



Of life without..


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 3, 2016)

Aggressive xda mods


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Aggressive xda mods

Click to collapse



preserve the integrity


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 4, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> preserve the integrity

Click to collapse



Of other mods..


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 4, 2016)

Now that's scary..

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 4, 2016)

LoverBoy2415 said:


> Now that's scary..
> 
> Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just like   @mr.Clown


----------



## *Detection* (Mar 4, 2016)

Scabes24 said:


> Just like   @mr.Clown

Click to collapse



Who eats babies


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 4, 2016)

because he's starving


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2016)

from obesity and


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 4, 2016)

Clown lives matter


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 4, 2016)

without even caring


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2016)

cow lives matter


----------



## Lungesoft (Mar 4, 2016)

where UFO provides


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Soilant green brioche


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Soilant green brioche

Click to collapse



causes gastric anomalies


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 5, 2016)

What the heck


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> What the heck

Click to collapse



Conor McGregor lost


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 6, 2016)

The touchbutt game


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 6, 2016)

when he was


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> when he was

Click to collapse



21, then he

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 7, 2016)

killed his rival.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 7, 2016)

So he decided


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 7, 2016)

to go away


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 7, 2016)

with the fine


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2016)

where nobody can















understand this meaningless
random idiotic storyline


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> where nobody can
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This story is

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 7, 2016)

Beyond any imagination


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 7, 2016)

of the people


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Batman likes turtles


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Batman likes turtles

Click to collapse



turtles like Batman


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 8, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> turtles like Batman

Click to collapse



Are so stupid

~~KFFOWI aka Amazon Fire / CyanogenMod 12 / Tapatalk~~


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 8, 2016)

I laughed hard.


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2016)

Like I was


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2016)

Originally the Batman's

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2016)

super-rich car


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 8, 2016)

Always needed repairs


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 8, 2016)

How is this


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2016)

Inna Godda Davida


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 8, 2016)

So goddamn beautiful


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 8, 2016)

Please don't swear

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Because  mods will

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Close this thread


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 9, 2016)

But m hungry


----------



## Gabrius99 (Mar 9, 2016)

and I ate


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 9, 2016)

a chicken half-plate

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 9, 2016)

topped with cheese


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2016)

A volcanic eruption


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 10, 2016)

From my bum


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 10, 2016)

Made the whole


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 11, 2016)

work done itself


----------



## USBhost (Mar 11, 2016)

Which magically did


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

Nothing more than

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Nothing more than

Click to collapse



regurgitating nonsensical gibberish


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Like Kanye West


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Like Kanye West

Click to collapse



Turned into some

~~KFFOWI aka Amazon Fire / CyanogenMod 12 / Tapatalk~~


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Frozen old fishsticks


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

Which smelled like

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2016)

teen spirit revsited


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 11, 2016)

By some nirvana


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 12, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> By some nirvana

Click to collapse



Who destroyed the

~~KFFOWI aka Amazon Fire / CyanogenMod 12 / Tapatalk~~


----------



## USBhost (Mar 12, 2016)

Amazing porcupine flashback


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Mar 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Amazing porcupine flashback

Click to collapse



That was fighting

~~KFFOWI aka Amazon Fire / CyanogenMod 12 / Tapatalk~~


----------



## USBhost (Mar 12, 2016)

The obese man


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> The obese man

Click to collapse



in the water


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 13, 2016)

Ended up drowning


----------



## Ormbett (Mar 13, 2016)

but luckily survived


----------



## USBhost (Mar 13, 2016)

While doing the


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Saint Vitus dance


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2016)

in a trance



.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 13, 2016)

Club filled with


----------



## Anna87 (Mar 13, 2016)

Girls who dance


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 14, 2016)

With no pants


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> With no pants

Click to collapse



I like that !


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> With no pants

Click to collapse



But with trousers

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Chocolate covered centipedes


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2016)

blistering perennial ragweed


.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2016)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Was a toothpick


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 18, 2016)

The Grim Reaper ...

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Mar 18, 2016)

Always loves to
Save lives for


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 18, 2016)

White Martian refugees


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 18, 2016)

In area 51

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 18, 2016)

She Wanted Me


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 18, 2016)

To kill her


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 18, 2016)

With my big


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 18, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> With my big

Click to collapse



Fat duck face


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 21, 2016)

seems too heavy


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 21, 2016)

But enough to

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Play some xbox


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 23, 2016)

But he does


----------



## USBhost (Mar 23, 2016)

Nothing but drinks


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 24, 2016)

Reign of darkness ..

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Brings rainbow ponies


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 25, 2016)

The party begins ..

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 25, 2016)

Right now, so


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 28, 2016)

time to get

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## USBhost (Mar 28, 2016)

Out of the


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 28, 2016)

way so someone

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> way so someone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



can quantify its


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Desire for pizza


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 29, 2016)

and soda lime


----------



## MrSinister777 (Mar 29, 2016)

With the Smurfs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 1, 2016)

And the thundercats 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 1, 2016)

Fought the clowns


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 1, 2016)

With a microphone


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 1, 2016)

Let's get tacos ..


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Said the lobster


----------



## joycerhaslett (Apr 2, 2016)

To take the


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 2, 2016)

The next party

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 3, 2016)

The clown did


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 5, 2016)

Not bring seltzer


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

But brought an

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ormbett (Apr 5, 2016)

little yellow cat


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 5, 2016)

who left me


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 5, 2016)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> who left me

Click to collapse



Alone hungry sad

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 5, 2016)

without a paddle


----------



## joycerhaslett (Apr 6, 2016)

Which lead me


----------



## USBhost (Apr 6, 2016)

To black houses


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 7, 2016)

And slender man


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 9, 2016)

Genie, you're free...

Sent from my Nitro


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

Said harry to

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Said harry to

Click to collapse



the ape man


----------



## joycerhaslett (Apr 10, 2016)

Need to take


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 10, 2016)

just one more

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2016)

Karakoram2 said:


> just one more

Click to collapse



step towards the




..


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 11, 2016)

edge of insanity


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 11, 2016)

to get to

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2016)

the heart of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 11, 2016)

the sun rise

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Ormbett (Apr 11, 2016)

. Now continue with


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Eating pickled maggots


----------



## fire6water (Apr 12, 2016)

From the mouth

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2016)

of deranged individuals


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 12, 2016)

Like  Travis Bean


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> Like  Travis Bean

Click to collapse



And Frank Zappa


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 12, 2016)

Who played games

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2016)

And Gibson SG's

View attachment 3720756


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Frank Freddy David


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Frank Freddy David

Click to collapse



Knows not SG's


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 16, 2016)

But he knows that

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2016)

what lurks beneath


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2016)

eventually rises above


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 18, 2016)

The water line

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## feartheanonymity (Apr 18, 2016)

And turns into


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 19, 2016)

A clown party


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2016)

A splendid time


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Peanut butter lemonade


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Time for beer


----------



## Domdo (Apr 24, 2016)

Horse with wheels


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sounds pretty cool


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2016)

No story here...................




GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 24, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> No story here...................

Click to collapse



And yet we


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> And yet we

Click to collapse



waste our time


----------



## Domdo (Apr 24, 2016)

to plant potatoes


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 25, 2016)

Domdo said:


> to plant potatoes

Click to collapse



Which we can


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 25, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Which we can

Click to collapse



No, No, No


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> No, No, No

Click to collapse



Hein ? We can !

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 25, 2016)

So fat man

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Still eating donuts?


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 26, 2016)

Wont get up


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2016)

Like a pro


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 27, 2016)

Wins Every time


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 27, 2016)

How is that


----------



## bigboose1234 (Apr 27, 2016)

What the ****

Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

What the f***

Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't be naughty


----------



## Pirate Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

Get a pie


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 28, 2016)

me oh my


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you high?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 28, 2016)

Not yet anyway


----------



## Antony_Martell (Apr 28, 2016)

But I will...


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 28, 2016)

There She Goes...............


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 28, 2016)

LoverBoy2415 said:


> There She Goes...............

Click to collapse



just a walk n'



.


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 28, 2016)

And talkin.... crazy


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 28, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> And talkin.... crazy

Click to collapse



down the street


----------



## USBhost (Apr 28, 2016)

Of Anime Lane


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2016)

singin' "Do wah


----------



## Antony_Martell (Apr 29, 2016)

... diddy diddy" and


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2016)

diddy do"
 Snappin'


.


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 30, 2016)

What the heck!


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 30, 2016)

Is going on !

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kingnba6 (Apr 30, 2016)

because i have


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2016)

lost my way


----------



## Amer (May 1, 2016)

With the things


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 2, 2016)

that doesnot matter


----------



## Hayden18 (May 2, 2016)

To me anymore

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2016)

And I've become


----------



## Cheese014 (May 3, 2016)

Too hurt to


----------



## freakboy13 (May 3, 2016)

Play video games


----------



## Baconman12345434 (May 3, 2016)

on my xbox


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2016)

'woe unto me'.


----------



## JoeMadBro (May 4, 2016)

I said as


----------



## USBhost (May 4, 2016)

As I looked


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2016)

As I licked


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 4, 2016)

Google's sweet marshmallow

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 4, 2016)

Was Struck by..


----------



## Mokiwipeout (May 4, 2016)

A thunder so


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 4, 2016)

Searching for Cleopatra ...


----------



## luqman98 (May 4, 2016)

for seeking help


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 4, 2016)

Unicorns And Fairies ...


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2016)

Burning like witches


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2016)

Do run run


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 5, 2016)

Until Zombies Came..


----------



## SlanDev (May 5, 2016)

and stole the


----------



## freakboy13 (May 5, 2016)

Super  soldier serum


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 5, 2016)

Into The Sun ..


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2016)

we must run


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 5, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> we must run

Click to collapse



From the clown


----------



## Soufiansky (May 5, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> From the clown

Click to collapse



Leave now please ?


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 5, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Leave now please ?

Click to collapse



Into Grand Canyon  ..


----------



## Mokiwipeout (May 5, 2016)

And do not


----------



## freakboy13 (May 5, 2016)

Forget your seltzer


----------



## Jankop (May 5, 2016)

And your favorite


----------



## luqman98 (May 6, 2016)

tacos and bacons


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 6, 2016)

Along with sausages

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2016)

luqman98 said:


> tacos and *bacons*

Click to collapse



no such word
View attachment 3741994


---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




Gravemind2015 said:


> Along with sausages

Click to collapse



enjoyed by savages


..............................


----------



## freakboy13 (May 6, 2016)

And grammar nazis


----------



## Soufiansky (May 6, 2016)

I want food

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SlanDev (May 6, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I want food

Click to collapse



That tastes like


----------



## freakboy13 (May 7, 2016)

Sea urchin cupcakes


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Sea urchin cupcakes

Click to collapse



The Galloping Gourmet


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 7, 2016)

On The Moon ..


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 7, 2016)

With grey aliens

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## luqman98 (May 7, 2016)

and some weird


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2016)

ugga bugga boo


----------



## freakboy13 (May 8, 2016)

Wacka flacka too


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 8, 2016)

The Magic Realm ...


----------



## freakboy13 (May 8, 2016)

Where Mr. Clown


----------



## ltdanno360 (May 8, 2016)

Crept along the streets

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2016)

ltdanno360 said:


> Crept along the streets

Click to collapse



four words starting now


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 9, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Where Mr. Clown

Click to collapse



Went ahead to




Sry @TravisBean @Itdanno360 op's op hehe.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## frank_ribery (May 10, 2016)

run the circus


----------



## freakboy13 (May 10, 2016)

Of fleas and


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 10, 2016)

And Hit It


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Of fleas *and*

Click to collapse




tw1n5nak35 said:


> *And* Hit It

Click to collapse



and and and


----------



## rwxr-xr-xis (May 11, 2016)

Glass fiber chair


----------



## freakboy13 (May 12, 2016)

Causes itchy underwear


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2016)

I'm the hunter


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 12, 2016)

Of the dementors

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 12, 2016)

Just Do It..


----------



## urbanmec (May 12, 2016)

decompile ,Alter ,compile


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2016)

like a pro


----------



## rwxr-xr-xis (May 12, 2016)

And kang someone's


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 12, 2016)

Favourite nexus 6

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Mysterion1 (May 12, 2016)

Flashed a rom


----------



## ZeDdYRov (May 13, 2016)

on Vernee Thor


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2016)

There she was


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 13, 2016)

Looking like zombie

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (May 13, 2016)

Swallowing that huge


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2016)

singin' "Do wah


----------



## freakboy13 (May 16, 2016)

Pedals are cool


----------



## TravisBean (May 16, 2016)

diddy diddy dum


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2016)

Snappin' her fingers


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 17, 2016)

One by one

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 17, 2016)

She removed her

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2016)

shaded veil revealing


----------



## altruistic666 (May 17, 2016)

Game of thrones

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 17, 2016)

The Right Time..


----------



## krasCGQ (May 18, 2016)

I came here

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 18, 2016)

Is This Real..


----------



## freakboy13 (May 18, 2016)

Said the dragon


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2016)

to the Captain


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 18, 2016)

One Man Show..


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2016)

tickets sold out


----------



## freakboy13 (May 19, 2016)

At Ziggy's Show


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 19, 2016)

Where my girlfriend


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 19, 2016)

Stole my heart

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (May 20, 2016)

And my wallet


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 21, 2016)

And my chicken


----------



## TravisBean (May 21, 2016)

like a pro


----------



## krasCGQ (May 21, 2016)

Near his mind

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 21, 2016)

Blocking neurological circuit

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jamie1385 (May 21, 2016)

she stole my....


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 22, 2016)

All for just


----------



## freakboy13 (May 24, 2016)

annoying Mr. Clown


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2016)

get outta town


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 24, 2016)

And go to

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (May 24, 2016)

Somewhere else that

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (May 24, 2016)

Is full of


----------



## graymonkey44 (May 24, 2016)

Shizzle my nizzle

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> annoying Mr. Clown

Click to collapse



No idea why


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> No idea why

Click to collapse



so don't cry  :crying:


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 24, 2016)

Never say goodbye,

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2016)

and "Never Surrender!"


----------



## thirdzcee (May 27, 2016)

So he returns


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 27, 2016)

With elder wand

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2016)

cloaked with invisibility


----------



## graymonkey44 (May 28, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> No idea why

Click to collapse



You're a douche 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xinwang0 (May 28, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha laugh,


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2016)

xinwang0 said:


> Ha ha ha ha laugh,

Click to collapse



can't you count ?



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start,* only post three words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## freakboy13 (May 28, 2016)

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




graymonkey44 said:


> You're a douche
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No he's not ?


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2016)

no story here


----------



## vbajs (May 29, 2016)

And die as...


----------



## frank_ribery (Jun 1, 2016)

fiktion said:


> ran twenty miles...

Click to collapse



Iphone5 is awesome


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 1, 2016)

Said the sheep


----------



## WickedCool19 (Jun 1, 2016)

Is it came..


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 1, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Said the sheep

Click to collapse




to the cow


----------



## olus (Jun 3, 2016)

on a farm


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 3, 2016)

Of smelly mushrooms


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Of smelly mushrooms

Click to collapse



smelly stupid posts


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mad cow MAD


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 6, 2016)

Cow becomes crazy

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## willysusilo (Jun 6, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Cow becomes crazy
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



And kills humans


----------



## Vincent-Streaamz (Jun 6, 2016)

When eating grass...


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 6, 2016)

Got a hiccup


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 6, 2016)

And searched wine

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 6, 2016)

Found some in...


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Richard Simmons basement


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 7, 2016)

Drunken with wine


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 7, 2016)

He set off

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2016)

to find happiness


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 7, 2016)

With the hope

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 8, 2016)

And an infomercial


----------



## proud2b (Jun 8, 2016)

That was banned

Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 9, 2016)

By mtm's ban-hammer


----------



## USBhost (Jun 9, 2016)

had always did


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 9, 2016)

say,"stay paranoid!".

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Jun 9, 2016)

Referring to News?


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Tin foil hat


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Tin foil hat

Click to collapse



Better call Saul


----------



## john359 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Referring to News?

Click to collapse



Sir yes sir!

To continue story,

dirty and foul

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Sir yes sir!
> 
> To continue story,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not three words

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




john359 said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



wrong thread buddy


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 11, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> not three words
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meant last line[emoji4] 

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Jun 11, 2016)

On the post


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 11, 2016)

found and lost

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Jun 11, 2016)

That looked found


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> That looked found

Click to collapse



On the ground

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 12, 2016)

something very unimportant

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Jun 12, 2016)

That seemed very


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hairy and scary


----------



## appzstarxda (Jun 13, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Hairy and scary

Click to collapse



Funny and hilarious


----------



## Gabrius99 (Jun 13, 2016)

Like a pizza


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes more pizza


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2016)

with extra cheeeeeeese


----------



## arceangel (Jun 15, 2016)

With bread sticks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 17, 2016)

Vegan ninjas.... ATTACK!!!!


----------



## ringolabs (Jun 18, 2016)

He picked up the gun with only one bullet remaining, knowing it was his last chance. 

He stared hard at his girlfriend's deep blue eyes for a minute. 

Letting out a whimsical laughter, with an accurate aim, he shot the turkey down. 
They had Roasted Turkey for dinner that night!


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 18, 2016)

ringolabs said:


> He picked up the gun with only one bullet remaining, knowing it was his last chance.
> 
> He stared hard at his girlfriend's deep blue eyes for a minute.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not three words!!!

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 18, 2016)

And it's terrible


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 18, 2016)

Something that should

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Be on airplanes


----------



## USBhost (Jun 21, 2016)

That looks like?


----------



## huggs (Jun 21, 2016)

the very best


----------



## groundslug (Jun 21, 2016)

eating my shoe


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2016)

huggs said:


> the very best

Click to collapse



of Eric Clapton


----------



## rabi347 (Jun 23, 2016)

A very big


----------



## USBhost (Jun 23, 2016)

Kernel that looked


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2016)

like Colonel Klink


----------



## USBhost (Jun 23, 2016)

I know nothing...


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 23, 2016)

About manga doraemon

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Or tofu schnitzel


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Or tofu schnitzel

Click to collapse



is rather bland


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Like Kanye's "music"


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 2, 2016)

And Enrique's "Maybe"

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy independence day


----------



## USBhost (Jul 4, 2016)

same to you


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 4, 2016)

Congratulations United States 

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Jul 4, 2016)

Yay thank you


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Its Friday and


----------



## The Apostle (Jul 9, 2016)

Slurpin some drinks. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2016)

The Apostle said:


> Slurpin some drinks.

Click to collapse



my, how introspective


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 9, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> my, how introspective

Click to collapse



Turning into gravemind...

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 11, 2016)

And then Voltron!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 11, 2016)

But Blade-Runners fell


----------



## Postmaschine (Jul 11, 2016)

I need money!


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 11, 2016)

Said the gambler


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 12, 2016)

as he threw

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 12, 2016)

his humanoid bacteria


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> his humanoid bacteria

Click to collapse



at Wesley Snipes


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Never looked the
Same after that


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 12, 2016)

Six isn't three


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 13, 2016)

made no sense


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 13, 2016)

Said the jaborwocky


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 13, 2016)

To Harry Potter

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## kingnba6 (Jul 13, 2016)

why was very


----------



## Senshu Artware (Jul 13, 2016)

cautious about the


----------



## ddmclw (Jul 14, 2016)

turd in his

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sandwhich from subway


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 15, 2016)

Which tasted awesome

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Jul 15, 2016)

But it had


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 15, 2016)

pokemon in it


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2016)

more nonsensical gibberish


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 16, 2016)

Then a robot


----------



## USBhost (Jul 16, 2016)

Became a human


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 16, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Became a human

Click to collapse



On Pokemon GO


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 16, 2016)

which got rootkit-like


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 16, 2016)

Behavior but wasn't


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 17, 2016)

It was completely


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 17, 2016)

like a trojan

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 18, 2016)

army advancing upon


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2016)

eternalMortality said:


> army advancing upon

Click to collapse



city of Troy


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is Sparta!


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 19, 2016)

Seize your glory!

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2016)

reap the rewards !


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 19, 2016)

Of online coupons


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 20, 2016)

and best deals


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 20, 2016)

Need for speed

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2016)

please take heed


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 21, 2016)

I hate Creed


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 21, 2016)

And Apollo Creed


----------



## king3opobn (Jul 21, 2016)

...had sex indeed......


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 23, 2016)

while wearing tweed

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 23, 2016)

And eating centipede

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 23, 2016)

And drinking mead


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 23, 2016)

While searching for


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 23, 2016)

The alpha halo

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 23, 2016)

which, I concede


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

the most valuable


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Loot of all


----------



## Kingg01 (Jul 26, 2016)

dimensions of universe


----------



## Aksh25 (Jul 26, 2016)

because it could...


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 27, 2016)

Destroy sentient life

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Cor73 (Jul 27, 2016)

had enough sleep


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 27, 2016)

In the dungeon


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 27, 2016)

Where Slytherin students

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2016)

study Freddy Krueger


.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2016)

There she was


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 28, 2016)

Standing in hallway

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2016)

just a-walkin' down


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 29, 2016)

the street, singing:


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 29, 2016)

'You and I'

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2016)

Do wah diddy


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2016)

but rootkit snapped


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2016)

diddy dum diddy


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 30, 2016)

I hate repeats


----------



## USBhost (Jul 30, 2016)

I know right


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2016)

Snappin' her fingers


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 31, 2016)

with magical unicorns


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2016)

shufflin' her feet


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 31, 2016)

to disco beat


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2016)

singin' "Do wah


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Serious mental issues


----------



## Barboots (Aug 1, 2016)

9 more posts


----------



## USBhost (Aug 1, 2016)

Make that 6


----------



## Barboots (Aug 1, 2016)

I have arrived [emoji6] 

Cheers, 
Steve 

(Apologies for the junk messages everywhere. I did my best to not be annoying by staying out of the proper tech threads)


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2016)

diddy diddy dum


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 1, 2016)

Holding your bum

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 1, 2016)

10 thanks for


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Killing all cows


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ah so sad!

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2016)

She looked good



.


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Idiot above me

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

Is ruining it

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

For everyone else


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2016)

who posted thrice


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2016)

kill the freak


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 2, 2016)

Collect reward of


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2016)

to boredom kill


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2016)

legend lives on


----------



## USBhost (Aug 2, 2016)

Then it dies


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2016)

Chippewa on down


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 2, 2016)

simba wears crown

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2016)

called 'gitche gumee'


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2016)

the Edmund Fitzgerald


.


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks really confused

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2016)

EmiRus said:


> Looks really confused

Click to collapse



actually, it sunk ..........


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 4, 2016)

clocks struck 13


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 4, 2016)

Then everyone died


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 4, 2016)

But then they

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 4, 2016)

used double-think on


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wiener schnitzel sandwiches


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2016)

Judge Judy rules,


----------



## badmoon1337 (Aug 5, 2016)

Everything and everyone..


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 5, 2016)

i dont know


----------



## miss_p1nky (Aug 5, 2016)

how to continue


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2016)

miss_p1nky said:


> how to continue

Click to collapse



a meaningful thought


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2016)

the Raven, nevermore


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 6, 2016)

hear the folklore

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 7, 2016)

Oscar the grouch


----------



## betatap (Aug 7, 2016)

Loved eating cereal


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2016)

Cream of Wheat


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2016)

made to meet


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2016)

or exceed existing


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2016)

minimum FDA standards .


----------



## whodisname (Aug 8, 2016)

Trans Pacific partnership

Sent from my Y538 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 8, 2016)

with Optimus Prime


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 9, 2016)

lost his dime


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2016)

just in time


----------



## USBhost (Aug 9, 2016)

To find it


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2016)

hiding beneath the


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2016)

finish the sentence !!!


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 11, 2016)

Broccoli and bombaclots


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2016)

what an idiot


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 11, 2016)

he has been

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 11, 2016)

Said the loser


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 11, 2016)

Who play pokemon

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## thousandecibels (Aug 11, 2016)

Is an idiot


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 12, 2016)

Suddenly a big

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 12, 2016)

Veritech trainer appeared


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2016)

EmiRus said:


> Suddenly a big

Click to collapse



cloud of smoke


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 12, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Veritech trainer appeared

Click to collapse






TravisBean said:


> cloud of smoke

Click to collapse



Near of the

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 12, 2016)

Roswell, New Mexico

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 13, 2016)

Which is still


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 14, 2016)

On the road

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Which is still

Click to collapse



harboring illegal aliens


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 14, 2016)

EmiRus said:


> On the road
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



To meet Urotsukidoji...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2016)

GamerMYJ said:


> The fat man...

Click to collapse



told a story


----------



## seanybiker (Aug 15, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> told a story

Click to collapse



About his pizza


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 15, 2016)

Which tasted like


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 15, 2016)

Bit of ****

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 15, 2016)

A place where


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Aug 15, 2016)

Doesn't make sense


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2016)

BruKnowsBest said:


> Doesn't make sense

Click to collapse



he's a freak


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 16, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> he's a freak

Click to collapse



A super freak


----------



## USBhost (Aug 16, 2016)

That is god


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2016)

USBhost said:


> That is god

Click to collapse



delusions of grandeur


----------



## Kye7 (Aug 16, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> delusions of grandeur

Click to collapse



As he slowly


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2016)

drifts into insanity..................


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 17, 2016)

Thinking about his


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 17, 2016)

Next helpless victim


----------



## Mrfastcare (Aug 18, 2016)

loyalty with my S3 since 2012


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 18, 2016)

Not three words

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

---------- Post added at 16:02 ---------- Previous post was at 16:01 ----------




freakboy13 said:


> Next helpless victim

Click to collapse



he smiles mischievously

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 18, 2016)

when Conor lost


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 18, 2016)

His Mobile phone

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 19, 2016)

Partying with Harembe


----------



## xdahue (Aug 20, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Partying with Harembe

Click to collapse



he wanted to


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 20, 2016)

call his girlfriend

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## thebadwrench (Aug 20, 2016)

to tell her


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 20, 2016)

all is lost


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 20, 2016)

Because of his

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## jomar_uk (Aug 20, 2016)

Allergy to  committment

Sent from my SM-T813 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## thebadwrench (Aug 22, 2016)

She couldn't understand


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 22, 2016)

What He just

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2016)

was trying to


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2016)

Show her who's


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 23, 2016)

Pokémon is that

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2016)

husam666 said:


> Show her who's

Click to collapse



really in charge.


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 23, 2016)

At next day

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 24, 2016)

man in black

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2016)

nylon garbage bag


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2016)

Better call Saul


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 24, 2016)

or a ghoul

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## EmiRus (Aug 24, 2016)

Which was a

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Suddenly... nuclear attack!!


----------



## USBhost (Aug 26, 2016)

Fall out 4


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 26, 2016)

falled out 5


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2016)

but's still alive


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 26, 2016)

like a zombie

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Touched for the


----------



## John McClane (Aug 26, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Touched for the

Click to collapse



very 1st time


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2016)

John McClane said:


> very 1st time

Click to collapse



Like a virgin


----------



## John McClane (Aug 26, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> Like a virgin

Click to collapse



Like aaaaa vir-ir-ir-gin :laugh:


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 27, 2016)

In a cage


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> In a cage

Click to collapse



filled with rage !!


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 28, 2016)

One day, he...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 28, 2016)

went to search

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 28, 2016)

for codes to


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 29, 2016)

activate forerunner installations

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Plan B


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Became plan 9


----------



## whodisname (Aug 29, 2016)

Obama Rhodam Trump

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SKDzR (Aug 29, 2016)

As a result


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2016)

of a decline


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2016)

in the number


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 30, 2016)

of grey aliens

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 31, 2016)

That eat sauerkraut


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2016)

at gourmet restaurants.


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 1, 2016)

Then he awoke..


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2016)

from a dream


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2016)

and realized that


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Sep 1, 2016)

There's no cream

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 2, 2016)

owaismukhtarkhan said:


> There's no cream

Click to collapse



on sale at

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 2, 2016)

North Korea's Kmart


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 2, 2016)

and he felt

Sent from my Moto X Pure using Tapatalk


----------



## shadqw (Sep 2, 2016)

me too thanks


----------



## Rajkour (Sep 2, 2016)

It's pleasure guy


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 2, 2016)

When noobs attack


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2016)

nonsense runs amuck


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> and he felt

Click to collapse



a bit slighted


----------



## Saurabh K (Sep 4, 2016)

a pain in


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 4, 2016)

Saurabh K said:


> a pain in

Click to collapse



her boyfriend's heart

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Rickyzx (Sep 4, 2016)

and in ass


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Aka el burro


----------



## king3opobn (Sep 4, 2016)

..bean bomb eater...


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Android N sucks

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Android Nougat sucks


----------



## USBhost (Sep 6, 2016)

Nop I disagree


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 7, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Nop I disagree

Click to collapse



because you are

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 7, 2016)

A malfunctioning Dalek


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 7, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> A malfunctioning Dalek

Click to collapse



that is about

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## saturday_night (Sep 7, 2016)

...the very best...


----------



## sannnnn (Sep 7, 2016)

blue ass spot


----------



## gilbert32 (Sep 7, 2016)

where no president


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2016)

random meaningless gibberish


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 9, 2016)

Lets start fresh!

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

---------- Post added at 12:15 ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 ----------

Kaneki became ghoul

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## thebadwrench (Sep 9, 2016)

Once upon a...


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Total face palm


----------



## cor4twenty (Sep 9, 2016)

The young jedi


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 10, 2016)

cor4twenty said:


> The young jedi

Click to collapse



Stumbled onto XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2016)

and killed Freakboy.


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 10, 2016)

With bad breath


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2016)

Vampires hate garlic


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 11, 2016)

And sliver bullets

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## xdahue (Sep 12, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> And sliver bullets
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



So they want


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 12, 2016)

A gold medal


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 12, 2016)

In blood sucking..


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 14, 2016)

And seltzer spraying


----------



## Kamajabu (Sep 14, 2016)

but only if


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 15, 2016)

you are out...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> you are out...

Click to collapse



of your mind !


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 16, 2016)

Then Naruto rose

Broadcasted from Zeta Retuculi


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 17, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Then Naruto rose

Click to collapse



and moved towards

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2016)

the bright object


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 17, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> the bright object

Click to collapse



near Long Island

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Suddenly Gojira arose...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2016)

and terrorized Tokyo


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (Sep 18, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> of your mind !

Click to collapse



... so be it.


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 18, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> and terrorized Tokyo

Click to collapse



And xda noobs


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 19, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> And xda noobs

Click to collapse



are screaming like

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## xdahue (Sep 19, 2016)

girls in anime


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 19, 2016)

xdahue said:


> girls in anime

Click to collapse



who're modern tsundere

PS Note:
In case some people here don't know about modern tsundere.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## xdahue (Sep 19, 2016)

but they don't


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 19, 2016)

xdahue said:


> but they don't

Click to collapse



know how to

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## whodisname (Sep 19, 2016)

#Di**sout for harambe

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2016)

whodisname said:


> #Di**sout for harambe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



his spirit lives


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 20, 2016)

On the Internet


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 20, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> On the Internet

Click to collapse



where many weeaboos

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2016)

pretend they're something


----------



## vanessaem (Sep 20, 2016)

they are not


----------



## Thunderoar (Sep 20, 2016)

Dancing like a...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2016)

fool in the


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vintage guitar shop


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2016)

dancing not allowed


----------



## xdahue (Sep 22, 2016)

Why he asked


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 23, 2016)

xdahue said:


> Why he asked

Click to collapse



me such thing

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Pie. (Sep 23, 2016)

I wondered, while


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 23, 2016)

Pie. said:


> I wondered, while

Click to collapse



I was young

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2016)

and very foolish


----------



## Pie. (Sep 23, 2016)

I got stuck


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 23, 2016)

In your heart


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 24, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> In your heart

Click to collapse



while she was

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 24, 2016)

Jealous about you

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 24, 2016)

and broke up

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## SoL33t (Sep 24, 2016)

into many pieces


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 25, 2016)

The Centibites smiled


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Sep 25, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> The Centibites smiled

Click to collapse



fiendishly, eating chocolate,


----------



## Raflesia (Sep 25, 2016)

with a fair


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 25, 2016)

maiden of darkness


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 25, 2016)

that lurked behind

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 26, 2016)

most people here

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Sep 26, 2016)

That loves VNs


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 26, 2016)

USBhost said:


> That loves VNs

Click to collapse



which mostly eroge

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> which mostly eroge

Click to collapse



bad bad krasCGQ


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 27, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> bad bad krasCGQ

Click to collapse



why should me

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> why should me
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Let all go...

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## king3opobn (Sep 27, 2016)

...and flash nougat?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

king3opobn said:


> ...and flash nougat?

Click to collapse



Yeah CyanogenMod 14

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## wai10691 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Yeah CyanogenMod 14
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Not for me ????


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 27, 2016)

wai10691 said:


> Not for me ????

Click to collapse



but for others

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> but for others
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Who got mediatek

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 27, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Who got mediatek

Click to collapse



Helio X30 SoC

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2016)

Goodbye to TravisBean


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 28, 2016)

The funeral was


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 30, 2016)

Two pale figures


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 1, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Two pale figures

Click to collapse



that almost destroyed

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 1, 2016)

by an apple


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 1, 2016)

Thunderoar said:


> by an apple

Click to collapse



and a pen

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 1, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> and a pen

Click to collapse



ahh apple pen


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 2, 2016)

Which cost 15,000$


----------



## EVOuser94 (Oct 2, 2016)

So then they


----------



## Saurabh K (Oct 3, 2016)

EVOuser94 said:


> So then they

Click to collapse



tried to do


----------



## king3opobn (Oct 3, 2016)

...apple flavored suppository....


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 3, 2016)

king3opobn said:


> ...apple flavored suppository....

Click to collapse



like apple pen

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 4, 2016)

And beardo hipsters


----------



## EVOuser94 (Oct 4, 2016)

Pineapple apple pen


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 4, 2016)

Again he stood

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## SRIHARI_GUY (Oct 6, 2016)

I have ord


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 6, 2016)

which has been

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Good for noobs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 7, 2016)

whenever they flash

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Sachin (Oct 8, 2016)

Runnin' outta juice.


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> whenever they flash
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



A new rom


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 8, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> A new rom

Click to collapse



but they instead

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 8, 2016)

don't follow rules

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ScardracS (Oct 8, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> don't follow rules
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



They are too


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Busy playing Pokémon


----------



## iXaidyiu (Oct 10, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Busy playing PokÃ©mon

Click to collapse



meeting new girlfriends

Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs


----------



## EVOuser94 (Oct 10, 2016)

And dancing in


----------



## arn1016 (Oct 11, 2016)

rain with my


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 11, 2016)

New pixel XL


----------



## fynteam (Oct 11, 2016)

dreaming of IPhone8


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 11, 2016)

Would be stupid


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 11, 2016)

Because apple's rotten

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## EVOuser94 (Oct 12, 2016)

Greedy filthy fingers


----------



## Nick-89 (Oct 12, 2016)

obessed with a


----------



## GhostZini (Oct 13, 2016)

Giant apple weiner


----------



## Xristinafillou (Oct 13, 2016)

cause of the..


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2016)

Old cat cello


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 13, 2016)

Meowing very cutely

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Idiots on parade


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 14, 2016)

Truminton and Clintump


----------



## Redaaku (Oct 14, 2016)

sitting under a


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 15, 2016)

mistletoe tree and

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 15, 2016)

Ordered two note7s


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 15, 2016)

which exploded when


----------



## chrisrj28 (Oct 16, 2016)

The debate began


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 16, 2016)

and bloodflowers bloomed


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 17, 2016)

but the Note7's


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Exploded all together


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 19, 2016)

And that was it


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 20, 2016)

Samsung felt bad

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Papdya (Oct 20, 2016)

So they decided


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 20, 2016)

Papdya said:


> So they decided

Click to collapse



Opening exchange booth


----------



## Papdya (Oct 20, 2016)

Thunderoar said:


> Opening exchange booth

Click to collapse



Even on airports!


----------



## SinusStudios (Oct 20, 2016)

The presidential debate...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 20, 2016)

SinusStudios said:


> The presidential debate...

Click to collapse



Not in here


----------



## vanessaem (Oct 20, 2016)

That is correct.


----------



## USBhost (Oct 20, 2016)

Are you sure?


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 20, 2016)

Its too depressing


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2016)

to even say


----------



## hannahz (Oct 21, 2016)

we won't fight


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 21, 2016)

hannahz said:


> we won't fight

Click to collapse



using sensitive topics

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## AshaiZ (Oct 21, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> using sensitive topics
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That is good


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 21, 2016)

outside this forum

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## EVOuser94 (Oct 21, 2016)

Long live pizza


----------



## DroidApp (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> Not in here

Click to collapse



But right there...


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 22, 2016)

for all of


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 22, 2016)

Sudden, they went

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## damyzster (Oct 23, 2016)

back to the


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 23, 2016)

hidden leaf village

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## johnjezzi (Oct 24, 2016)

to find something


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 24, 2016)

ancient and forbiden


----------



## Sahilsinghlodhi (Oct 24, 2016)

A thing like...


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Oct 24, 2016)

Sahilsinghlodhi said:


> A thing like...

Click to collapse



my friend Harambe...


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 24, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> ancient and forbiden

Click to collapse



Jutsu that could

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sdnavale (Oct 24, 2016)

Make you feel


----------



## Ambrack (Oct 27, 2016)

hungry and sleepy


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 29, 2016)

And then it


----------



## PuttTheo (Oct 30, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> And then it

Click to collapse



will leave you


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2016)

far far away


----------



## @rbiter (Oct 31, 2016)

In another galaxy...


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 31, 2016)

constructed by forerunners

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 31, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> constructed by forerunners
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



For fallout fans


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2016)

Thunderoar said:


> For fallout fans

Click to collapse



With Power Armor


----------



## Acurab (Nov 1, 2016)

John McClane said:


> With Power Armor

Click to collapse



we will evolve


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 1, 2016)

only with symbiosis


----------



## CyberneticTitan (Nov 1, 2016)

to conquer Rome


----------



## Thunderoar (Nov 2, 2016)

With Mongolian Army


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2016)

Travis please help


----------



## AnyAndroidOSWins (Nov 8, 2016)

me get Amazon's


----------



## @rbiter (Nov 9, 2016)

Biggest butt plug


----------



## GhostZini (Nov 9, 2016)

To plug anus


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump won presidency.

Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 9, 2016)

Android is gone

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2016)

Hail the Trump !!


----------



## Thunderoar (Nov 9, 2016)

It is what


----------



## @rbiter (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump the chump.


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 10, 2016)

Why should Trump

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh lord yes


----------



## Root-Maniac (Nov 10, 2016)

Smoke a fattie!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## @rbiter (Nov 10, 2016)

Dump a trump
Dumb is trump


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 13, 2016)

This thread's done ???


----------



## kspearrin (Nov 13, 2016)

now back alive


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2016)

kspearrin said:


> now back alive

Click to collapse



destined to survive


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 13, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> destined to survive

Click to collapse



flourish and thrive

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 13, 2016)

Cycle of life


----------



## BartxGamer (Nov 13, 2016)

EVOuser94 said:


> Cycle of life

Click to collapse



Man or lie


----------



## Sidx13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Every damn time


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 15, 2016)

With the tie


----------



## USBhost (Nov 15, 2016)

Of the clown


----------



## BartxGamer (Nov 15, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Of the clown

Click to collapse



With hat blown


----------



## Silversniper (Nov 16, 2016)

forgetting sum-up all.


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 17, 2016)

Licking spider elevators


----------



## @rbiter (Nov 17, 2016)

Trump the chump...


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 17, 2016)

Quit with politics


----------



## Root-Maniac (Nov 17, 2016)

Cause that's old

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## king3opobn (Nov 17, 2016)

So I mob


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 17, 2016)

Mob deep ballin


----------



## BartxGamer (Nov 18, 2016)

And its callin


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2016)

please help me


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am drowning


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2016)

in a sea


----------



## gnrvarun (Nov 20, 2016)

full of sharks


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2016)

Terrifying carnivorous creatures


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 22, 2016)

came after them

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Nov 22, 2016)

When they were


----------



## owaismukhtarkhan (Nov 22, 2016)

Sitting in home

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2016)

sitting at home


----------



## Root-Maniac (Nov 22, 2016)

Smoking a Blunt

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 22, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> sitting at home

Click to collapse



Why double post


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why double post

Click to collapse



Dying from laughter


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 23, 2016)

when IoT DDOS'ed


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2016)

A volcanic eruption


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 24, 2016)

nearly wiped out

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Asiance (Nov 25, 2016)

The human population


----------



## Fizirt (Nov 25, 2016)

is now increasing


----------



## toughouse (Nov 25, 2016)

Down your kneels


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2016)

Fizirt said:


> is now increasing

Click to collapse



and creating a


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2016)

Eternal cow Travis

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

and the animals


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 28, 2016)

who are so

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## maniacmania (Nov 28, 2016)

incompetent that they


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Eat rotten broccoli


----------



## USBhost (Nov 28, 2016)

All hail Lelouch!!


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2016)

the sacred cow


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> the sacred cow

Click to collapse



ate a knish


----------



## freakboy13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Quoting yourself. .. lame ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 29, 2016)

idk why I


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Quoting yourself. .. lame ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Click to collapse



so are you


----------



## bigbuc (Nov 29, 2016)

Learning ballet quickly? 

Sent from my XT1575 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 29, 2016)

It's an art

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Danckan (Nov 30, 2016)

dance all day


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 2, 2016)

just like Travis

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## morozshaun (Dec 2, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> just like Travis
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



and then he


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2016)

transformed himself into


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Dec 5, 2016)

a jelly bean


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 6, 2016)

That tasted terrible


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2016)

reminiscent of freakboy


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 7, 2016)

Who murders cows


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2016)

in your dreams


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nope yummy burgers


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2016)

freakboy13 said:


> Nope yummy burgers

Click to collapse



daft useless boring


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

Your so right!


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yummy juicy burgers


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 10, 2016)

take over planet


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 12, 2016)

Said the Daleks


----------



## chanderlier (Dec 15, 2016)

They won't care


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 15, 2016)

about the Philistines


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 17, 2016)

Because they're dead


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2016)

your dead brain


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 17, 2016)

Triggered by crybabies


----------



## ScardracS (Dec 18, 2016)

Stop this story.


----------



## USBhost (Dec 18, 2016)

Everyone forget that


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 20, 2016)

Honeybadger dont care


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 23, 2016)

The hairy bear


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

Stole Christmas away


----------



## AarSyl (Dec 24, 2016)

But I can't


----------



## ScatteredHell (Dec 25, 2016)

Face and Body


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2016)

Tonto loves Ranger


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 26, 2016)

stop all motor-functions


----------



## blek182 (Dec 26, 2016)

with my own spoon


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2016)

blek182 said:


> with my own spoon

Click to collapse



*Three* word story

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> stop all motor-functions

Click to collapse



you don't say ?


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 27, 2016)

No I satay


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 27, 2016)

please no way


----------



## kellyon (Dec 29, 2016)

veni vidi vici


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 30, 2016)

English only please


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 30, 2016)

Now be nice 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## freakboy13 (Dec 30, 2016)

Said the Devil


----------



## CanadaGoose (Dec 31, 2016)

Underneath the bed


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 1, 2017)

Come and Jump


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 1, 2017)

on the planet


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2017)

to finally reach


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 2, 2017)

the planet of


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 2, 2017)

Aliens who drink


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2017)

fresh blood because ...


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 3, 2017)

of low hemoglobin


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2017)

ScatteredHell said:


> of low hemoglobin

Click to collapse



this anemic thread


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)

struggles, but then ...


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 3, 2017)

Another retard responds

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)

and all restarts


----------



## betatap (Jan 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> and all restarts

Click to collapse



But until then


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2017)

... there happened something ...


----------



## Kop305 (Jan 4, 2017)

nobody spoke about


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 4, 2017)

my little courage


----------



## Kop305 (Jan 4, 2017)

because nobody would


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 4, 2017)

accept the truth

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Kop305 (Jan 4, 2017)

about the world


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2017)

which is extremely


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2017)

Gravemind2015 said:


> accept the truth

Click to collapse



beyond one's grasp


----------



## olus (Jan 5, 2017)

full of lies


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 5, 2017)

Sweet little lies


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 5, 2017)

of my life


----------



## oakestrevor (Jan 5, 2017)

S7 Goes Kaboom


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 5, 2017)

Oww, my face!


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2017)

So, lets restart ...


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Forbidden access denied


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 5, 2017)

to the vault


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 5, 2017)

That holds Dank

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 6, 2017)

memes to enjoy


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 6, 2017)

before the sun

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 6, 2017)

rise and shine


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)

and a new


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2017)

apocalypse has begun.


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 6, 2017)

Zombies eat vegans


----------



## rojus1 (Jan 6, 2017)

then starts puke


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)

all over the


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2017)

White House lawn


----------



## vanessaem (Jan 7, 2017)

He passed out


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)

and during that


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2017)

blacking out episode


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)

everything blacked out.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 7, 2017)

When he woke

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)

up in the


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> up in the

Click to collapse



Strawberry Fields, he


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Jan 8, 2017)

Started playing with


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)

strawberries because he


----------



## ScatteredHell (Jan 9, 2017)

Likes strawberries with


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2017)

strawberries sauce and


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 9, 2017)

Strawberry blunt wraps

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## elosito (Jan 9, 2017)

and after that


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2017)

food for thought ?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2017)

John Lennon lives


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2017)

together with Elvis


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2017)

in a yellow-submarine


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 10, 2017)

That's four Travis!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 10, 2017)

with no bacon

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------

with no bacon

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

with no bacon

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

no good signal


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2017)

sorry I cheated


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2017)

as always, because


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanos killed everyone

Sent from my SM-G930U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 11, 2017)

three body problem


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2017)

so the bodycount


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> so the bodycount

Click to collapse



escalated beyond acceptable


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2017)

using tools like


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 11, 2017)

Bongs, pipes, papers 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Got me busted


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 12, 2017)

as I was


----------



## MoHuToP (Jan 12, 2017)

short, young and healthy


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2017)

but not wealthy


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2017)

not in Chelsea


----------



## SRIHARI_GUY (Jan 12, 2017)

Had a obession


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 12, 2017)

song by "Animotion"


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2017)

and with lotion


----------



## jcmm11 (Jan 14, 2017)

greasing the motion


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2017)

across the ocean


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2017)

with no notion


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Inertia or locomotion


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2017)

turned into devotion


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Devotion becomes obsession


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2017)

and with fashion


----------



## BartxGamer (Jan 18, 2017)

Monkey gets fascination

Sent from my Samsung SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2017)

for fascist nations


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2017)

with no patience


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2017)

for fugly babies


----------



## Tango589 (Jan 18, 2017)

or small elephants


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 19, 2017)

raised by gorillas


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2017)

in the Favelas


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2017)

trained to go


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 19, 2017)

get some donuts


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2017)

and a lot


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2017)

of hot coffee


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2017)

but without any


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 21, 2017)

Falafels and humus


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2017)

are international cusine


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2017)

in the limousine


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 22, 2017)

rapping and fapping


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 22, 2017)

Smoking on cronic

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## ularkusut (Jan 23, 2017)

i love you


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 23, 2017)

I hate you

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2017)

but though I


----------



## Michi72 (Jan 23, 2017)

need you


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2017)

Michi72 said:


> need you

Click to collapse



 to learn three


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2017)

because its complicated


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just like relationships


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2017)

and pulmonary embolism's


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)

with bronchial catarrh


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 24, 2017)

and Polumboism from


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)

a species called


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2017)

carnivorous Carpathian lynx


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats delicious grilled


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2017)

BBQ stuff with


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 25, 2017)

some Manchineel fruits

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2017)

in a sauce


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2017)

all it's own


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)

taste of disgusting


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fried foot fungus


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)

, so thats it.


----------



## ScardracS (Jan 27, 2017)

Stop that thread


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2017)

hammer thread time


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cant touch this


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)

by MC Hammer


----------



## Derendila (Jan 28, 2017)

reputation amongst XDA.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2017)

Drop dead Fred


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2017)

good boy Fred


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)

but his head


----------



## USBhost (Jan 29, 2017)

Looked very beautiful


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2017)

like egg on


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2017)

a toast. After


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2017)

indigestion set in


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2017)

the bloatings became


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2017)

a lovely feature


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2017)

a volcanic eruption


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

had just cancelled

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)

all flights to


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

Bali province of

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2017)

eternal existential existance


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)

. After the outage


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2017)

came the sorrow


----------



## Root-Maniac (Jan 31, 2017)

Time to medicate [emoji84] [emoji100] 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)

Time's over, so


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2017)

let's move on


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)

to new horizons


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2017)

To new beginnings


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 1, 2017)

forget the history


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 1, 2017)

Repeat the past


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

Relive the future


----------



## KB2VYZ (Feb 1, 2017)

Only to find


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

the presence, but


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

Something seems wrong


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

and so everybody


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

Decided to eat


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

each other with


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

Cute anime toys


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 1, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Cute anime toys

Click to collapse



which are expensive

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

(10 million yen)


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2017)

if and when


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

they had money


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 2, 2017)

a dollar won


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2017)

a dollar earned


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 2, 2017)

but not enough

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)

the dollar got


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2017)

stuck between the


----------



## ScatteredHell (Feb 2, 2017)

Balls of mine


----------



## Social Sounds (Feb 2, 2017)

which are small


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)

like the brain


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2017)

which is small


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2017)

in other words


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 3, 2017)

They were lost


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 3, 2017)

Inside their mind


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2017)

and didn't find


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2017)

what they were


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 4, 2017)

looking for once


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 4, 2017)

in a while


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> in a while

Click to collapse



please be comprehensive


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 4, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> please be comprehensive

Click to collapse



Comprehensive?!!, in here?! :laugh:


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 4, 2017)

Whatchu talkin bout


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 4, 2017)

Nothing make since


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2017)

muhammad mujahid said:


> Nothing make since

Click to collapse



got that right


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 4, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> got that right

Click to collapse



Thank you mate..


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 4, 2017)

you have destroyed

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 4, 2017)

but not employed


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2017)

by a Humaniod


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 5, 2017)

ghost in the


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2017)

classroom of the


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2017)

lost souls looking


----------



## T.Ru (Feb 6, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> lost souls looking

Click to collapse



For a place


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2017)

where they secretly


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2017)

post three words


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 6, 2017)

more than once


----------



## T.Ru (Feb 7, 2017)

to have fun


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2017)

under the gun


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2017)

and the sun


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 7, 2017)

God of suffering


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 8, 2017)

saved by Constantine


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Feb 10, 2017)

From The Legion

*Tapnięte z mojego LG K220
*Tapatalked from my LG K220


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2017)

of lost souls


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2017)

in a dark


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2017)

unforgiving fiendish wasteland


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2017)

from dusk till


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 11, 2017)

the late morning...


----------



## Rayesto (Feb 11, 2017)

he broke the....


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 11, 2017)

Spell upon him...


Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 11, 2017)

Egyptian spells worked


----------



## vbajs (Feb 11, 2017)

But he died


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 11, 2017)

But not before...


Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## CarbonRK (Feb 11, 2017)

I am awesome.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2017)

Bdwilk said:


> But not before...

Click to collapse



poisoning civilization with


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 11, 2017)

toxic charismatic behavior. 

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)

To resurrect everybody


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 12, 2017)

and fly away...

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)

they had to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> they had to

Click to collapse



resort to extreme


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 12, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> resort to extreme

Click to collapse



cannibalism to survive. 

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)

During that time


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 13, 2017)

Far far away...

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 13, 2017)

From their castle


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 13, 2017)

they said HAHAHA

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2017)

and played a


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 13, 2017)

(wait for it)

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibson Les Paul


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 14, 2017)

which magically brought....

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2017)

harmonic balance to


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 14, 2017)

everybody's Karma, so


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 14, 2017)

up came along...

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 14, 2017)

A truly magical


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2017)

Flute by Mozart


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Feb 15, 2017)

which made no


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2017)

difference at all


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 15, 2017)

because the Gibson....

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Always seemed to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2017)

bring greater satisfaction


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Especially when  riding


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2017)

with Pink Floyd


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 16, 2017)

And Lady CaCa


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2017)

on a hippopotamus


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 16, 2017)

which Prometheus created


----------



## arceangel (Feb 16, 2017)

out of gold.
:good:


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 16, 2017)

Orgasmatron began playing


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 16, 2017)

but nobody listened

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 16, 2017)

Only the distant


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2017)

thunder of cannon


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 16, 2017)

Reminds us of


----------



## bdwilk (Feb 17, 2017)

how we used

Sent from my OnePlus A0001 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2017)

to fight for


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Spaghettioes and waffles


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 17, 2017)

And beans on


----------



## dadev85 (Feb 17, 2017)

a big bread


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 17, 2017)

With a juicy


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2017)

dip of marmelade


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2017)

food for thought...................


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Suddenly crash! There


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2017)

is no excuse


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 21, 2017)

For your crime


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2017)

Confess your guilt


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Or suffer at


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shakira's awesome thighs


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 21, 2017)

make you blind


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2017)

Mammûûth said:


> make you blind

Click to collapse



and happily disabled


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 22, 2017)

the offending account 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> the offending account
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



with the amount


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 23, 2017)

That could make


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2017)

for an interesting


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 23, 2017)

vintage porn movie


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 23, 2017)

Like the one


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 23, 2017)

Who is fapping


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2017)

keep it clean


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2017)

what I mean


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2017)

said Billie Jean


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 24, 2017)

the milf queen


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 24, 2017)

She was lean


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 24, 2017)

mushroom tip clean


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2017)

approved by TravisBean


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 25, 2017)

The universal queen


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 25, 2017)

If you know


----------



## MigoMujahid (Feb 25, 2017)

What i mean :silly:


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 26, 2017)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Dragon Ball Z


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> What i mean :silly:

Click to collapse



with the keen


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Dirty little mind


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> Dirty little mind

Click to collapse



I need money


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2017)

for a new


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 26, 2017)

bag of honey


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2017)

badger don't care


----------



## auldthief (Feb 27, 2017)

as much as


----------



## dezzy94 (Feb 27, 2017)

that stupid clown


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 27, 2017)

without a crown


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2017)

senior moderator wannabe


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Suddenly infractions given


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 27, 2017)

Please ban Riven


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 27, 2017)

Living in heaven


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 27, 2017)

Yasuo the unforgiven


----------



## ThaKhronik (Feb 27, 2017)

Spinning the Music


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Right round baby


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 28, 2017)

Take it easy


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, I'm running


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2017)

down the road


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2017)

to see Travis


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 28, 2017)

Travis versus SupaHotFire


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Facepalm wins again


----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 28, 2017)

Lisp people Reptilians


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Who lick the


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2017)

dirt off our


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 1, 2017)

saucers because they


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2017)

haven't a clue


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 2, 2017)

How to truly


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 2, 2017)

Please our women


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2017)

Au contraire, Monsieur


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Au contraire, Monsieur

Click to collapse



English only please


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yo la tengo?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2017)

universally understood cliché


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2017)

is that X-ray


----------



## FlamingPumpkin (Mar 3, 2017)

и пришла весна


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 3, 2017)

FlamingPumpkin said:


> и пришла весна

Click to collapse




Star wars cantina?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2017)

Arctic Monkey Cortina


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 3, 2017)

Full of horrific


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 3, 2017)

Black magic formula


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 4, 2017)

Black magic woman


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 4, 2017)

With big boobs


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 4, 2017)

Klaatu... verata... noodle


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2017)

I seen things


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2017)

but small minded


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 4, 2017)

cuz them shrooms


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Smelled really bad


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 5, 2017)

Uranus has rings


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2017)

no story here


----------



## GuestK00238 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing to do


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 5, 2017)

I am Batman


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 6, 2017)

He thought as


----------



## Killer4008 (Mar 6, 2017)

and fat belly hhhh


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2017)

buzzboy said:


> He thought as

Click to collapse



delusions of grandeur


----------



## GuestK00238 (Mar 6, 2017)

He jumped from


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 7, 2017)

His minds edge


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2017)

to another place


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 7, 2017)

A moonage daydream


----------



## USBhost (Mar 7, 2017)

From another world


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 7, 2017)

where beer is


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flowing from every


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2017)

single tree. So


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 8, 2017)

The people seem


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2017)

a bit inebriated


----------



## Charismea (Mar 9, 2017)

MalekoUK said:


> dance like a...

Click to collapse



greate


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2017)

first post ignorance


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 9, 2017)

Noobs never learn


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 9, 2017)

What's on OP

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 9, 2017)

on the OTG


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 11, 2017)

welcome to XDA


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 11, 2017)

Any other abbreviations?!


----------



## USBhost (Mar 11, 2017)

None ATM, anyways..


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2017)

To be, or


----------



## USBhost (Mar 11, 2017)

not to be


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2017)

that's the question


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 12, 2017)

what is love?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 12, 2017)

Mammûûth said:


> what is love?

Click to collapse



Its a feeling


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 12, 2017)

What a feeling


----------



## taixyz1991 (Mar 13, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> What a feeling

Click to collapse



no feeling now


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 14, 2017)

taixyz1991 said:


> no feeling now

Click to collapse



Only a dream


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 14, 2017)

from west to


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2017)

east and back


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Love is unmeasurable.

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2017)

because it stinks


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 14, 2017)

When compared to


----------



## danibasauri (Mar 14, 2017)

any kind of


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nasty ugly bovine


----------



## Mcolen (Mar 14, 2017)

Nearby his . . .

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K4 Note using XDA Labs


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 14, 2017)

bowl of popcorn


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

That is eaten ...

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2017)

digression is contagious


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 15, 2017)

like general Grievous


----------



## Mcolen (Mar 15, 2017)

Then he back. . .

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K4 Note using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2017)

back he then


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 15, 2017)

And back again


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 16, 2017)

Fyi dkdc, aybabtu


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 16, 2017)

Call of Cthulhu


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2017)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 16, 2017)

parked his TR3B


----------



## Michi72 (Mar 16, 2017)

to the garage


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 16, 2017)

TR3B das UFO


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2017)

it came from !!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2017)

twenty thousand leagues


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 17, 2017)

Under my underwear


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 17, 2017)

remove kebab lel


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 18, 2017)

The Jabberwocki said


----------



## ZawZaw (Mar 18, 2017)

I love you.


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 18, 2017)

Cash me outside


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Said the parrot


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 19, 2017)

Cover me while


----------



## ._abn_. (Mar 19, 2017)

i shoot back


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2017)

your'e all nuts


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 19, 2017)

Said the cow


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 19, 2017)

To the bubble


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2017)

Observed by Hubble


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2017)

not to smuggle


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2017)

the illegal contraband


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 19, 2017)

Or to struggle


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2017)

with three words


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 20, 2017)

To tell the


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Truth i lied


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 21, 2017)

and then died


----------



## josnorgren (Mar 22, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> and then died

Click to collapse



entering my paradise
magento multi warehouse extension
magestore retail management system
magestore omnichannel retail solutions
magento basic guide
magento url rewriting


----------



## dev_pixflood (Mar 22, 2017)

For the win!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 23, 2017)

I like gin

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)

what a sin


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2017)

forgot my pin


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 24, 2017)

In a bin


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2017)

then came Lynn


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 24, 2017)

She's so slim


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 24, 2017)

Wait, where's tim?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2017)

at the gym


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 24, 2017)

Enjoying a steak


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 24, 2017)

With a cake


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2017)

to even make


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 24, 2017)

it out from


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 25, 2017)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 25, 2017)

So round and


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2017)

yet monolithically shaped


----------



## Mammûûth (Mar 26, 2017)

the ufo escaped


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 26, 2017)

But wikileaks caught


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 26, 2017)

something Trump bought


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2017)

to the table


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 26, 2017)

Near a cable


----------



## SamDevil(•...•) (Mar 26, 2017)

Was the television


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 26, 2017)

service started yesterday

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> service started yesterday

Click to collapse



Netflix in 4k


----------



## buzzboy (Mar 27, 2017)

Is a true


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 27, 2017)

buzzboy said:


> Is a true

Click to collapse



phone one with


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 28, 2017)

arms and legs


----------



## SamDevil(•...•) (Mar 28, 2017)

Walking the dead


----------



## Phycoon (Mar 28, 2017)

pizza.

I want to be a bird because...


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2017)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start,* only post 3 words* to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



understood kindergarten math


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2017)

Hath the bath


----------



## mainlane (Mar 28, 2017)

bag o tuff


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Was kinda smelly


----------



## black_is_colour (Mar 30, 2017)

like a fish

good enough?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2017)

really, you think ?


----------



## KennedyWreck (Mar 31, 2017)

Indeed! The stink


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 31, 2017)

From the Fink


----------



## The Apostle (Mar 31, 2017)

Needed summers eve. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2017)

say that again


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 1, 2017)

I dare you


----------



## USBhost (Apr 1, 2017)

To say that!


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 2, 2017)

On a map


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Take a nap


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 2, 2017)

can you rap?


----------



## black_is_colour (Apr 2, 2017)

yes i can't


----------



## The Apostle (Apr 2, 2017)

Are you sure

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Labs


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 2, 2017)

No he is!


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 2, 2017)

no shizzle ha!


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 2, 2017)

Judo chop hiya!


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm on fire


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 3, 2017)

he's on fire


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2017)

with the desire


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 3, 2017)

To burn beds


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2017)

and seek counseling


----------



## buzzboy (Apr 3, 2017)

It ain't right


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2017)

depraved and unbalanced


----------



## jrc2 (Apr 4, 2017)

like this thread


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2017)

always an enlightenment


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 4, 2017)

With a match


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 4, 2017)

light them farts


----------



## FriedPuppy (Apr 4, 2017)

out the window


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Out your piehole


----------



## braveluke (Apr 5, 2017)

In dog eyes


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 5, 2017)

made by cyborgs


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2017)

that were looking


----------



## showstopper1 (Apr 5, 2017)

to the right


----------



## FriedPuppy (Apr 5, 2017)

of that dog


----------



## nura4DS (Apr 5, 2017)

were five lions


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2017)

attacked Honey Badger


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 5, 2017)

He didn't care.

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 5, 2017)

He loved meat


----------



## gerent (Apr 6, 2017)

Last exit left


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2017)

exit stage left


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2017)

don't stop now


----------



## Zoojoom (Apr 7, 2017)

He came back


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 7, 2017)

Zoojoom said:


> He came back

Click to collapse



he was she


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2017)

but which bathroom ?


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Use the portapotty


----------



## vitazdev (Apr 7, 2017)

I will peak..


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 8, 2017)

Into this bag


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2017)

and look for


----------



## rabi347 (Apr 9, 2017)

Apples and more


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 10, 2017)

u like chocolate?


----------



## darthass (Apr 10, 2017)

blood splashed everywhere


----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Apr 10, 2017)

The wounded are


----------



## MZO (Apr 10, 2017)

In your house


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2017)

and start to


----------



## koreanbug (Apr 10, 2017)

dance the macarena.


----------



## korosnok (Apr 10, 2017)

How is that


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 10, 2017)

new android update


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 10, 2017)

To Android Z :silly:


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 10, 2017)

that comes with


----------



## MZO (Apr 10, 2017)

A guy named


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2017)

MZO said:


> A guy named

Click to collapse



Sue,  was tough


----------



## braveluke (Apr 11, 2017)

And strong too


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Compared to sloths


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> Compared to sloths

Click to collapse



erratic associative reasoning


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> erratic associative reasoning

Click to collapse



dis~associative neural networking


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Logical salad seasoning


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2017)

Brain salad surgery


----------



## MZO (Apr 12, 2017)

Just like Unicorns ?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2017)

MZO said:


> Just like Unicorns ?

Click to collapse



luv at first


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bite! So delicious!


----------



## nura4DS (Apr 13, 2017)

last nights dishes


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 13, 2017)

sleeps with fishes


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 13, 2017)

That are delicious


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2017)

shoot me now


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 13, 2017)

will dodge bullets


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 13, 2017)

flabbergasted moonwalking grannies


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2017)

danced all night


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 15, 2017)

to Egyptian flute


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 15, 2017)

made of skin


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2017)

you are evil


----------



## Rafaello166 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bootloader are looked


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter Bunny's cooked


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2017)

Jessooca said:


> Tastes like chicken!

Click to collapse



but it's not


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Its raw wienerschnitzel!


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 18, 2017)

it's it is


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2017)

just plain 'ol



.......


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2017)

Travis since 2009


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2017)

inna godda davida


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just plain ol...


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2017)

do emoticons count


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2017)

no they don't


----------



## AHBAP (Apr 21, 2017)

The ice is melting between us


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 21, 2017)

Use the Force


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2017)

AHBAP said:


> The ice is melting between us

Click to collapse



Didn't even try!

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 22, 2017)

Android Pizza said:


> Didn't even try!

Click to collapse



I'm gonna cry


----------



## Chansen1029 (Apr 22, 2017)

Please do not


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2017)

fall in love


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 23, 2017)

With yo mamma


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 23, 2017)

In the summer


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2017)

of 69. Now


----------



## Ethaligan (Apr 23, 2017)

you are a


----------



## fire6water (Apr 23, 2017)

Full of drama


----------



## Mammûûth (Apr 23, 2017)

drop the mic


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 24, 2017)

Want to fight?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2017)

peace brother, peace


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 25, 2017)

Piece of pizza


----------



## Ragnarr (Apr 25, 2017)

Let everyone live.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2017)

and let die


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rise zombies! Rise!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 25, 2017)

Lord Vader........rise!

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## andreoide (Apr 25, 2017)

Before reading fiftyshadesofgray


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 26, 2017)

That's just cheating.

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2017)

yes it is


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 28, 2017)

Now go home


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 28, 2017)

You rebel scum


----------



## pavanjadhaw (Apr 28, 2017)

then he slept...

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

on bed of...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 28, 2017)

Arcade said:


> then he slept...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> on bed of...

Click to collapse



Better post once


----------



## pavanjadhaw (Apr 28, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Better post once

Click to collapse



I is noob


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 28, 2017)

Arcade said:


> I is noob

Click to collapse



You are not


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes he is ?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)

But he could


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 29, 2017)

not stop wondering


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)

about his own


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 29, 2017)

Spaghetti and footballs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> about his own

Click to collapse



ability to comprehend


----------



## fitka2017 (Apr 29, 2017)

Life or death


----------



## darthass (Apr 30, 2017)

fitka2017 said:


> Life or death

Click to collapse



Choose wisely human!


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cow baby sandwiches


----------



## koreanbug (Apr 30, 2017)

are not good.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> about his own

Click to collapse



bricked phone when


----------



## MoHuToP (Apr 30, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> bricked phone when

Click to collapse



You flash wrong

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2017)

Wong did it


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 30, 2017)

koreanbug said:


> are not good.

Click to collapse



Unless freshly killed


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> But he could

Click to collapse




simonbigwave said:


> not stop wondering

Click to collapse




ulxerker said:


> about his own

Click to collapse





freakboy13 said:


> Spaghetti and footballs

Click to collapse



made no sense


.


----------



## simonbigwave (May 1, 2017)

on the pence


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2017)

lacking plain commensense


----------



## Mammûûth (May 2, 2017)

joyful everquest remembrance


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2017)

for his perseverance


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Wong did it

Click to collapse



Dirty racist cow


----------



## Hayden18 (May 4, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> Dirty racist cow

Click to collapse



I dunno how


----------



## black_is_colour (May 4, 2017)

but i bricked


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2017)

freakboy to death


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2017)

God of death!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> God of death!!!!

Click to collapse



delusions of grandeur

.


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2017)

Nope. Slaughterhouse reality.


----------



## Mammûûth (May 4, 2017)

nightmare or fantasy


----------



## jr866gooner (May 4, 2017)

Dream or reality 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2017)

just a mirage


----------



## black_is_colour (May 5, 2017)

that i'm a rebel


----------



## simonbigwave (May 5, 2017)

black_is_colour said:


> that i'm a rebel

Click to collapse



is four words


----------



## black_is_colour (May 5, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> is four words

Click to collapse



i told you i'm a rebel


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2017)

black_is_colour said:


> i told you i'm a rebel

Click to collapse



no, just oblivious .



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, *only post 3 words* to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



.


----------



## Mammûûth (May 5, 2017)

gg ez nabs


----------



## simonbigwave (May 5, 2017)

english only please


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2017)

avoid verbal disease


----------



## Mammûûth (May 6, 2017)

rude you is


----------



## Android Pizza (May 7, 2017)

Winner is you!

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisrj28 (May 7, 2017)

Oh sweet joy


----------



## freakboy13 (May 7, 2017)

you have cancer


----------



## jr866gooner (May 7, 2017)

Is that necessary? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2017)

Please ignore him


----------



## simonbigwave (May 8, 2017)

ignorance is bliss


----------



## Torry Cox (May 8, 2017)

Do not ignore


----------



## freakboy13 (May 8, 2017)

Me your God


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2017)

god of folly


----------



## freakboy13 (May 8, 2017)

And miss molly


----------



## macioz5621 (May 9, 2017)

back to story...


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2017)

macioz5621 said:


> back to story...

Click to collapse



yes let's begin


----------



## ulxerker (May 10, 2017)

and you're within


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2017)

an arm's length


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 10, 2017)

Just accept it


----------



## freakboy13 (May 11, 2017)

Bluto did it


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2017)

Popeye finished it


----------



## simonbigwave (May 12, 2017)

not made sense


----------



## freakboy13 (May 13, 2017)

Whimpy gets it


----------



## andreoide (May 13, 2017)

So what's new


----------



## freakboy13 (May 16, 2017)

GOT season seven


----------



## TravisBean (May 16, 2017)

who asked you ?


----------



## AngelRyu (May 16, 2017)

Are you high?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 16, 2017)

No, Are you?!


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2017)

Unfortunately, not yet


----------



## freakboy13 (May 16, 2017)

One day a


----------



## Doomsday101 (May 16, 2017)

*banana and decided*

whoever posts next, make it full of suspense.


----------



## plegdroid (May 16, 2017)

What ,eight words

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## freakboy13 (May 16, 2017)

Calling Travis Bean


----------



## AngelRyu (May 17, 2017)

No he's dead!


----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2017)

Resurrection worked, so


----------



## simonbigwave (May 19, 2017)

no cheating please


----------



## TravisBean (May 20, 2017)

please, do continue.............


----------



## macioz5621 (May 20, 2017)

this broken download


----------



## freakboy13 (May 21, 2017)

Ruined my plans


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 22, 2017)

of being Happy


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2017)

On Christmas Day


----------



## TravisBean (May 22, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> On Christmas Day

Click to collapse



so you say


----------



## ulxerker (May 22, 2017)

its the day


----------



## MoHuToP (May 22, 2017)

when temperature raised


----------



## TravisBean (May 22, 2017)

and  dinosaurs ruled


----------



## KeepApps (May 22, 2017)

they are confused


----------



## TravisBean (May 23, 2017)

as are you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2017)

About this story


----------



## MultiPDev (May 24, 2017)

that never ends


----------



## jcmm11 (May 24, 2017)

Fight the Nothing!


----------



## freakboy13 (May 25, 2017)

So it begins


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2017)

It's just begun


----------



## freakboy13 (May 25, 2017)

White lace promises


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 25, 2017)

to stay tied


----------



## MultiPDev (May 26, 2017)

to the system


----------



## ulxerker (May 26, 2017)

of horrible modified


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2017)

rancid yet pasteurized


----------



## freakboy13 (May 27, 2017)

these exuberantly victimized


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 28, 2017)

Enough Wordized discussion


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2017)

lead by example


----------



## MultiPDev (May 28, 2017)

this is gettin


----------



## freakboy13 (May 29, 2017)

Stampeded and trampled


----------



## simonbigwave (May 29, 2017)

lets start lyrics


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2017)

with a poem


----------



## MultiPDev (May 29, 2017)

about the epic


----------



## freakboy13 (May 29, 2017)

rhetoric lambasted with


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2017)

the raven, nevermore...............


----------



## simonbigwave (May 30, 2017)

awoke King Enki


----------



## freakboy13 (May 30, 2017)

From his slumber


----------



## simonbigwave (May 31, 2017)

then with clay


----------



## freakboy13 (May 31, 2017)

Anu did play


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 2, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> the raven, nevermore...............

Click to collapse



Three word king


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Three word king

Click to collapse



Travis should've *Title* ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 3, 2017)

Gilamesh's mother Ninsun


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 3, 2017)

has big heart


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 4, 2017)

Made from poo


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 4, 2017)

and in Waterloo


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2017)

Napoleon's final effort


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2017)

doesn't interest anyone


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2017)

That much anymore


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2017)

He was banished


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 9, 2017)

by Anu the


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 9, 2017)

Big big bang


----------



## ds22 (Jun 10, 2017)

duke of Singapore


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 12, 2017)

Was wondering when


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

The night will


----------



## s8freak (Jun 12, 2017)

Stop my puking

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## darthass (Jun 12, 2017)

From the Heavens


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 12, 2017)

To the core


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

Of the earth


----------



## ds22 (Jun 12, 2017)

and further beyond


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

The truth behind


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2017)

and uncertainty ahead


----------



## Adventurerre (Jun 13, 2017)

Go Samsung! Go Dell! Go Apple! Go Google!


----------



## ds22 (Jun 13, 2017)

into the unknown


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2017)

where no man


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2017)

Has gone before


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 16, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> Has gone before

Click to collapse



and nobody else


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2017)

except for Spock


----------



## ds22 (Jun 16, 2017)

and maybe Luigi


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 17, 2017)

made vegan ravioli


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2017)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



was very superstitious


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

And he wondered


----------



## ds22 (Jun 21, 2017)

who farted nitrious


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2017)

the idiot newbie


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 21, 2017)

needed posts so


----------



## ds22 (Jun 21, 2017)

he wouldn't spam


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2017)

more meaningful threads


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 25, 2017)

Smoking all my


----------



## sucker for sony's (Jun 27, 2017)

Special green stuff


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2017)

Better call Saul


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Jun 28, 2017)

His name's Paul


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 28, 2017)

Is it Really?


----------



## ds22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Only god knows


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 29, 2017)

how much you're


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2017)

gonna regret having


----------



## coolwater22 (Jun 29, 2017)

A big stinking


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 29, 2017)

portion of marzipan


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2017)

stupid food thread


----------



## black_is_colour (Jul 1, 2017)

is this the


----------



## neo.ank (Jul 1, 2017)

same hat that


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Hatter made for


----------



## maintainyourride (Jul 5, 2017)

the cheshire cat


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Jul 5, 2017)

And some other


----------



## Victoria Sparks (Jul 6, 2017)

you ate me  horror story


----------



## Mammûûth (Jul 6, 2017)

too much words


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2017)

making no sense


----------



## Mammûûth (Jul 7, 2017)

enjoy the silence


----------



## Dgleich (Jul 7, 2017)

of thousand screams


----------



## Mammûûth (Jul 8, 2017)

with an icecream


----------



## bigbuc (Jul 11, 2017)

And extra anchovies 

Sent from my XT1575 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## GordonTruax (Jul 12, 2017)

in the morn.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2017)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



built a spaceship


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2017)

to travel to


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jul 14, 2017)

Saturn, if not


----------



## Brokeliner (Jul 15, 2017)

real i think


----------



## hornyherbert (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh Don Piano


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2017)

Cats in space ????????


----------



## roermond (Jul 17, 2017)

im new here


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jul 19, 2017)

roermond said:


> im new here

Click to collapse



..and I'm old.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2017)

and quite bold


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2017)

Swimming in gold


----------



## EverRich9 (Jul 22, 2017)

i feel hungry.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2017)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse





EverRich9 said:


> i feel hungry.

Click to collapse



fourth post ignorance


----------



## pixelpredator3 (Jul 22, 2017)

He went to


----------



## ScardracS (Jul 23, 2017)

pixelpredator3 said:


> He went to

Click to collapse



F**k the police


----------



## hornyherbert (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh Don Piano


----------



## hornyherbert (Jul 25, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Oh Don Piano

Click to collapse



ohyoyoy

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

why i eyesya


----------



## OlioDiPalmas (Jul 25, 2017)

I eat pizza


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2017)

my, such buffoonery


----------



## Strangesmell (Jul 31, 2017)

Please, no tomfoolery


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Or clowning around


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2017)

freakboy13 said:


> Or clowning around

Click to collapse



Why not bro?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why not bro?

Click to collapse



Because of reasons


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 3, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Because of reasons

Click to collapse



Can you share?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Can you share?

Click to collapse



Maybe in Virginia :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2017)

That's too far


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2017)

husam666 said:


> That's too far

Click to collapse



Not for us


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Not for us

Click to collapse



The greater mods


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2017)

husam666 said:


> The greater mods

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 4, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



for the pot


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe in Virginia :silly:

Click to collapse



It sounds good


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> It sounds good

Click to collapse



very soon, btw


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> very soon, btw

Click to collapse



After August 15th?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2017)

Traveling overseas tonight


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> After August 15th?

Click to collapse



Most likely, yes :good:


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 4, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Most likely, yes :good:

Click to collapse



Let me know


----------



## deltaflyer73 (Aug 6, 2017)

where he go :cyclops:


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 7, 2017)

This thread exploded


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2017)

by three tonnes


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2017)

bring it on


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2017)

Said the con


----------



## EverRich9 (Aug 10, 2017)

My Old Friend


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2017)

where you've been ?


----------



## Mammûûth (Aug 10, 2017)

to isengard's ruin


----------



## USBhost (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd say it's


----------



## hornyherbert (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh Don Piano


----------



## Mammûûth (Aug 11, 2017)

Rich Piana fivepercentino


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2017)

one bad dude


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2017)

Liked listening to

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mammûûth (Aug 13, 2017)

sandstorm da rude


----------



## keriox (Aug 19, 2017)

because of the


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2017)

infinite loop machine


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 21, 2017)

That was broken


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 21, 2017)

by the spies


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2017)

the bloody communist


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2017)

helped Mr. Trump


----------



## John McClane (Aug 22, 2017)

in doing nothing,


----------



## HenriDellal (Aug 22, 2017)

while they both...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned the person


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2017)

who dared to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> who dared to

Click to collapse



Talk to me


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Talk to me

Click to collapse



While eating ceviche


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 23, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> While eating ceviche

Click to collapse



And some guacamole


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> And some guacamole

Click to collapse



with delicious steak


----------



## AarSyl (Aug 23, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> with delicious steak

Click to collapse



On a boat


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2017)

AarSyl said:


> On a boat

Click to collapse



With some toast


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2017)

and some oat


----------



## John McClane (Aug 25, 2017)

,juice and toast


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2017)

makes the most


----------



## Alphadroid7 (Aug 27, 2017)

what is this


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 28, 2017)

Read the title


----------



## Mammûûth (Aug 28, 2017)

crack a bottle


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2017)

drink it while


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2017)

it's still cold


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2017)

grab some chips


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2017)

no TV shows


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2017)

but you said


----------



## asylumhouse (Aug 31, 2017)

game of thrones


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2017)

not gonna happen


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2017)

galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2017)

^Yippee ki yay 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mammûûth (Sep 1, 2017)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2017)

snoop doggy dogg


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2017)

shizzle ma nizzle


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 14, 2017)

be not there


----------



## MihailE (Sep 14, 2017)

Ух ты, мы вышли из бухты

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------

А впереди наш друг океан


----------



## Mammûûth (Sep 14, 2017)

winter is coming


----------



## Expined (Sep 14, 2017)

so is Christmas


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 14, 2017)

Let's be ready! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2017)

Expined said:


> so is Christmas

Click to collapse



1 post n00b


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2017)

husam666 said:


> 1 post n00b

Click to collapse



Learn to read

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Learn to read
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and search reeeeeee


----------



## whodisname (Sep 15, 2017)

Wheres my covfefe?


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 15, 2017)

in the pacito


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2017)

where's my hamburger ?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2017)

On the table

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendell Hill (Sep 20, 2017)

Kepp Moving Forward


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2017)

like a pro


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2017)

lord of war


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 21, 2017)

husam666 said:


> lord of war

Click to collapse



Is a movie


----------



## pdsubraa (Sep 22, 2017)

*All is Well!*

All is Well!


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 22, 2017)

But then a...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2017)

clown nuked Korea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2017)

with his tweets


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 25, 2017)

After chastising football

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## king3opobn (Sep 25, 2017)

While the klan


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2017)

recruited new members


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2017)

of the golden


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 29, 2017)

goldman sack in

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------

goldman sack when


----------



## USBhost (Sep 29, 2017)

The horrid chimney


----------



## GuestK00235 (Sep 29, 2017)

which is hot...


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 29, 2017)

for his wife's


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2017)

you don't say ?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2017)

Speaka Da English?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 30, 2017)

I don't understand!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2017)

he said, sarcastically


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Sep 30, 2017)

Husam666 still lives


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 1, 2017)

in world of

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 1, 2017)

shiny happy people

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaqBoss (Oct 2, 2017)

Pie for all


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2017)

pie are squared


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> pie are squared

Click to collapse



is circle area


----------



## EverRich9 (Oct 5, 2017)

i still hope.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2017)

Said the Pope.


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Oct 10, 2017)

As he inserted


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 10, 2017)

the usb stick


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 11, 2017)

He shocked by


----------



## freakboy13 (Oct 11, 2017)

His own guilt


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2017)

for botching english


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 11, 2017)

so bad he


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 11, 2017)

wanted to cry

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The-Captain (Oct 11, 2017)

zonly1 said:


> wanted to cry
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for he/she knew


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 12, 2017)

someone would kick


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 12, 2017)

if he keeps


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2017)

on Tannhäuser Gate


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2017)

you don't say ?


----------



## sucker for sony's (Oct 21, 2017)

So is dad


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm not sure


----------



## Piix_ (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't know


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2017)

Just go home


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 24, 2017)

get some drinks


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2017)

and mellow out


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 24, 2017)

your stressed nerves


----------



## Septembersrain (Oct 25, 2017)

For the sake

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2017)

drink the sake


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Oct 28, 2017)

hope it will


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 28, 2017)

get me through


----------



## capsLock1337 (Oct 28, 2017)

this stupid kid


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 30, 2017)

capsLock1337 said:


> this stupid kid

Click to collapse



wont stop talking


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 30, 2017)

about how good


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2017)

his dads car


----------



## hornyherbert (Oct 31, 2017)

finishes him off


----------



## Outfield303 (Nov 1, 2017)

the story ends


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 2, 2017)

A new story


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2017)

is just around


----------



## ased10 (Nov 2, 2017)

The next corner


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2017)

That made sense


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 3, 2017)

sounding pretty ridiculous


----------



## Outfield303 (Nov 4, 2017)

but really insane


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2017)

feel my pain


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 6, 2017)

through this revenge


----------



## Bos3Mq (Nov 6, 2017)

Curse this car.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 7, 2017)

The darkness has


----------



## online10 (Nov 7, 2017)

a rather nice...


----------



## Bos3Mq (Nov 7, 2017)

neon banana hat 

Sent from my Nexus 6P


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)

that violates the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2017)

essence of humanity


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 7, 2017)

by stinky feet


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> by stinky feet

Click to collapse



simply, astonishingly, brilliant


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 9, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> simply, astonishingly, brilliant

Click to collapse



but yet stinky 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 9, 2017)

when linux fanboys ?


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Decide that they

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2017)

should delete xorg.conf


----------



## DBZo07 (Nov 11, 2017)

She broke me


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 11, 2017)

In to pieces


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 11, 2017)

and glued me


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 11, 2017)

For the event 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 11, 2017)

....


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 11, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> For the event

Click to collapse



of doing something


Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 12, 2017)

really stupid and


----------



## DBZo07 (Nov 12, 2017)

big monster arrived


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 12, 2017)

And his name

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Lizard (Nov 12, 2017)

Is Robert Paulson


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2017)

and he lived

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DBZo07 (Nov 12, 2017)

At the Hawkins


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2017)

for one reason:

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2017)

he's the one


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 12, 2017)

that will survive


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2017)

the walking dead.


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2017)

Meanwhile the cow

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2017)

became milk free


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2017)

after he saw

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ased10 (Nov 12, 2017)

the butchers knife


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2017)

with Windows logo

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ohh_Trenton (Nov 13, 2017)

Longest thread ever


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2017)

with 4228 pages (LoL)

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 13, 2017)

that will continue...


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2017)

to make XDA

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 13, 2017)

A better place xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2017)

n'keeping us from

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2017)

10 post noobs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 14, 2017)

who don't know


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 14, 2017)

how to search

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2017)

use search reeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 14, 2017)

said husam when

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2017)

eurodiesel wrote posts


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 15, 2017)

When husam666 did

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2017)

the most incredible


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thread in history.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2017)

Dream on my


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 16, 2017)

Lenovo phone with

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Nov 17, 2017)

a stable ROM


----------



## XenRon (Nov 17, 2017)

which ended up


----------



## woodman (Nov 17, 2017)

with a brutal


----------



## XenRon (Nov 17, 2017)

North Korean named


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2017)

highly malicious apps


----------



## XenRon (Nov 17, 2017)

husam666 said:


> highly malicious apps

Click to collapse



Also known as


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2017)

invisible JOHN CENA


----------



## XenRon (Nov 17, 2017)

the secret to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> invisible JOHN CENA

Click to collapse



Who is you?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2017)

not the clown


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 19, 2017)

And not husam

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2017)

yet normally aspirated


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 21, 2017)

And suprisingly the


----------



## Awanonimik (Nov 21, 2017)

..phone got bricked


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 21, 2017)

But QFIL rescued

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 21, 2017)

of hornyherbert with 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2017)

eurodiesel doing well


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 21, 2017)

made trolling articles 

(i knew someone would say eurodiesel)

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2017)

like a pro


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2017)

like a boss


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 23, 2017)

But none of


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 23, 2017)

them know how


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 24, 2017)

about Quantum entanglements


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 24, 2017)

in Firefox Quantum

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2017)

The chicken crosses


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2017)

the road to


----------



## josip-k (Nov 24, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> the road to

Click to collapse



Sweet sweet abyss


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 24, 2017)

only to crash

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2017)

on the other


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 24, 2017)

side of life


----------



## RawyApps (Nov 24, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> side of life

Click to collapse



and he decides...


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 24, 2017)

to turn back

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2017)

who will never


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 25, 2017)

forgive you for

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2017)

stepping on sneks


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2017)

grandma's combat boots.


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 25, 2017)

Offtopic went insane:silly:

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 25, 2017)

eurodiesel said:


> Offtopic went insane:silly:

Click to collapse



because eurodiesel eliminated


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 26, 2017)

hornyherbert from this

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2017)

collection of ambiguities


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2017)

tax is getting


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 26, 2017)

Real hard like


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

a two ton...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2017)

of light feathers


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 27, 2017)

from husam's chicken

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2017)

That crossed roads


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2017)

Clapton's music festival


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 28, 2017)

Will never die


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 28, 2017)

because government shutdown


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2017)

The mortality programme


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2017)

> I am Negan

Click to collapse



.....................................................................


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 1, 2017)

the cow mooed

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 2, 2017)

diesel into cow's

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2017)

empty fuel tank

(wow looks like I have a fan club)


----------



## johnny_the_dragon (Dec 4, 2017)

lock and load

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

get to chopaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

get to chopaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2017)

moo all day


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 5, 2017)

because tank's full

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

fuelcost counter reading€400

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mattroot16 (Dec 5, 2017)

cow tanked it


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2017)

indubitably so, my


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2017)

homework was eaten


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 5, 2017)

by angry mob


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2017)

of cute cats


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 6, 2017)

That transformed into


----------



## USBhost (Dec 6, 2017)

One Punch Man


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2017)

USBhost said:


> One Punch Man

Click to collapse



Versus Bruce Lee


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2017)

but he loses


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 7, 2017)

all his roses


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2017)

except one that's


----------



## Ley (Dec 7, 2017)

green and ugly


----------



## cryptoncore (Dec 7, 2017)

but that rose


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 7, 2017)

liked the Bose


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2017)

powered sub woofer


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 9, 2017)

in my car

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2017)

my Kia Sedona


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2017)

aka chick magnet


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 11, 2017)

or turbocharged RenaultMeganeRS

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2017)

panties drop when


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 11, 2017)

cats eat husam

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 12, 2017)

stop being horny 

(we dont want this thread to be closed)

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2017)

If loving you


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 12, 2017)

is a crime

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2017)

lock me up


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> lock me up

Click to collapse



In Guantanamo bay

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2017)

Trump's private playground


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2017)

Playing with his


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 13, 2017)

and sleeping on

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2017)

California's sandy beaches


----------



## bluehorse88 (Dec 14, 2017)

thank your sharing.


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 14, 2017)

Long ago, I


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 14, 2017)

had a plan


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2017)

To rule the

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 14, 2017)

kingdom of idiots


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2017)

who say "Ni"


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2017)

to King Arthur


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 14, 2017)

who says Ni

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2017)

When he meets

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 15, 2017)

They go out


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2017)

with a bang


----------



## thirdzcee (Dec 15, 2017)

Then come back


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 15, 2017)

into the toilet

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2017)

To say Ni


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Dec 15, 2017)

And fart in


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 16, 2017)

While he was


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2017)

having suicidal thoughts


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2017)

in the morning


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 18, 2017)

Kotlin is love


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 18, 2017)

but idk programming

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2017)

is only fun


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 18, 2017)

hronyherbert watching them

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2017)

voyeuristic perversions proliferate


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 19, 2017)

at eurodiesel's house


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 19, 2017)

you mean oil-refinery?

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 19, 2017)

he said embarassed


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 19, 2017)

who? me? LMAO

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2017)

Like a pro


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hustler who always

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 20, 2017)

smokes chineese weed

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

to get low


----------



## USBhost (Dec 20, 2017)

But he always


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 20, 2017)

gets high enough

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Dec 20, 2017)

To see something


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 20, 2017)

he didnt see

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

while shaving his


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2017)

three point lead.


----------



## BykuAllmighty (Dec 21, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2017)

watch trying to


----------



## woodman (Dec 21, 2017)

escape from the


----------



## aidnani8 (Dec 22, 2017)

dungeon and forgot


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 22, 2017)

dungeons and dragons


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 22, 2017)

in the bathroom 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Dec 22, 2017)

but when he


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2017)

realized his mistake


----------



## woodman (Dec 22, 2017)

it was too


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 22, 2017)

late to lock

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 23, 2017)

the pot rock


----------



## Thunderoar (Dec 24, 2017)

With Bennett Foddy


----------



## Char_G (Dec 25, 2017)

I have cookies ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2017)

To be shared

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodman (Dec 25, 2017)

with my fellow


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2017)

insane asylum inmates.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hush children, what's


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 26, 2017)

f**kin' going on

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2017)

there's battle lines


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 27, 2017)

across my head

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2017)

better off dead


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 27, 2017)

in Kia Sedona

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2017)

father's KIa not !


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 28, 2017)

Okay then what?

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2017)

luxurious leather interior


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 29, 2017)

i love stickshift

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2017)

what she said


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 29, 2017)

is iLOVEautomatic bullshit

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2017)

random idiocy spreads


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 30, 2017)

from auto fanboys/girls

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2017)

they're called fanpersons


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2017)

or Geisha girls

View attachment 4375578


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 31, 2017)

omg hell noooo

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 31, 2017)

happy new year

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## darkbeast13 (Jan 1, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> happy new year

Click to collapse



The message came


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 1, 2018)

dont quote me

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## darkbeast13 (Jan 1, 2018)

Says no one


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2018)

to no one


----------



## bennylaws (Jan 1, 2018)

but why should...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2018)

He be legally

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 1, 2018)

or illegally maybe?

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2018)

Juan bad dude


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2018)

He's the one


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 2, 2018)

who crapped on

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> who crapped on
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The whole matrix

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2018)

push me and


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 3, 2018)

pull back dimension


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2018)

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 3, 2018)

Cannabis sativa overdrive


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 3, 2018)

i understood nothing

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> i understood nothing

Click to collapse



Google's your friend ??


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 3, 2018)

i aint internet 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2018)

are you, though?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2018)

your destiny awaits


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2018)

sorry, iwas high

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2018)

said the junkie


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2018)

to the dealer


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> to the dealer

Click to collapse



who sold husam

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2018)

some worthless placebos


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2018)

to cure his


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 4, 2018)

ugly toe fungus.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2018)

which kept growing


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 4, 2018)

Yet was actually


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2018)

The best on

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 5, 2018)

late night television

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2018)

fungus on TV ??


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 5, 2018)

welcome 21st century?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 5, 2018)

with hairless cats


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2018)

perversion of knowledge


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2018)

is banning guns


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2018)

run on post


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 6, 2018)

calm down herbert


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2018)

The president demanded

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2018)

husam666 said:


> The president demanded

Click to collapse



underwear be worn


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 6, 2018)

when terrorists kidnap


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 6, 2018)

my plastic iphones


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 6, 2018)

Up in uranus

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2018)

Down to Mars

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 8, 2018)

Under the stars


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 8, 2018)

over the moon


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2018)

near Tannhäuser Gate


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 8, 2018)

where people store


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2018)

toy wooden horses


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (Jan 9, 2018)

who run like


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2018)

the devil himself.


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Meanwhile, on Earth

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 9, 2018)

i smoked android


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 9, 2018)

Starting from eclair


----------



## Zerikwan (Jan 10, 2018)

up to oreo


----------



## AarSyl (Jan 10, 2018)

and even honeycomb


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 10, 2018)

and even cupcake


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2018)

food fetish eh ?


----------



## sighunter (Jan 10, 2018)

Unaware of that,


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 10, 2018)

Kotlin, the new

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Zerikwan (Jan 10, 2018)

language for android


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2018)

Is a knock-off

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2018)

JavaScript code wannabe


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 10, 2018)

The developer rant


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2018)

you don't say ?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 11, 2018)

no, probably lesbo


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2018)

you people... why? -_-


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm an enigma


----------



## speedyandypandy (Jan 12, 2018)

the shadow said


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

Like a ghost

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2018)

in the dark


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

the dogs bark


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2018)

Hark, who goes _____ ?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 12, 2018)

onto manhole cover


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2018)

ti's your mama


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

who mans holes


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 12, 2018)

dont you know?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhole_cover


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

Whoosh so hard

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 14, 2018)

oh for godssake...


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2018)

get a story


----------



## Crichton333 (Jan 14, 2018)

full of cats


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2018)

Purring and running

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 14, 2018)

after rabid dogs


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 14, 2018)

that bit my


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2018)

Tra la la


----------



## vin_001 (Jan 15, 2018)

Long live Android


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2018)

Custom rom: miui

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 15, 2018)

no AEX's better


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

Said the pirate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2018)

to the cabbie


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 16, 2018)

outside my house


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 16, 2018)

"Let's get mimosas"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 17, 2018)

on the main

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2018)

highway to hell

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 17, 2018)

and find aUturn


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2018)

to the large

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2018)

Garthok blocking the


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2018)

McDonald's drive thru

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## utsavar (Jan 17, 2018)

and looking for


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2018)

a juicy McRib.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 17, 2018)

Meanwhile dinosaurs came


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2018)

And ruled Tibet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

With their tiny

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 18, 2018)

Little T-rex arms


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 18, 2018)

trying to scratch


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2018)

the Empire State

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

did nothing wrong


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2018)

like a pro


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2018)

back scratching machine

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 18, 2018)

while taking a


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2018)

long comatose absence


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 19, 2018)

in his car


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2018)

Crusin for bruisin

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2018)

In their mustang

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 20, 2018)

looking for some


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 20, 2018)

since time immamorial


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 20, 2018)

A lone immortal


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2018)

AKA Dracula Nosferatu


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 20, 2018)

Made a bargain


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 20, 2018)

for his soul

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 20, 2018)

that didnt exist


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2018)

Before yesterday anyway


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 20, 2018)

he went to


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 21, 2018)

think about what


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2018)

ungodly sins Lucifer


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 21, 2018)

when married Pokemon


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 21, 2018)

and had Pokéchildren


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 21, 2018)

But everything changed


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2018)

when pigs fly


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 21, 2018)

and eggs run


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 21, 2018)

to the hills

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2018)

sang Iron Maiden


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 21, 2018)

and played piano


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2018)

with Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 21, 2018)

while doing meth


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2018)

With Jack White

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 22, 2018)

And White Stripes


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 22, 2018)

oh Clown's back!


----------



## woodman (Jan 22, 2018)

Where was he?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2018)

God only knows

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 22, 2018)

he was looking


----------



## woodman (Jan 22, 2018)

for his makeup


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2018)

because he's drag


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 22, 2018)

king or qween?


----------



## Calko2882 (Jan 22, 2018)

because he felt


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2018)

Gene Simmons rocks


----------



## Harveeey (Jan 23, 2018)

*Story*

Up and down.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 23, 2018)

So he went


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2018)

to Las Vegas


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 24, 2018)

in his tricycle


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2018)

That fits millions

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2018)

of ball bearings


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 24, 2018)

in the frontwheel


----------



## vin_001 (Jan 24, 2018)

I hate iPhones


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 25, 2018)

but not cats


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

I am groot


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 25, 2018)

Hodor

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 25, 2018)

king3opobn said:


> hodor

Click to collapse



three word story


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

counting is elementary


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 25, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> three word story

Click to collapse



Hodor = hold the door

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

Duh duh duh

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 25, 2018)

Hodor

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Jan 25, 2018)

got it bro


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 25, 2018)

nice to know

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

how to root


----------



## woodman (Jan 25, 2018)

and then unroot


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 25, 2018)

Not losing warranty


----------



## woodman (Jan 25, 2018)

hmmm but finally


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 25, 2018)

QFIL saved me

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




king3opobn said:


> Hodor = hold the door
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iknowthat thisis anacronym


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 25, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> QFIL saved me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I master Bation

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 25, 2018)

with the VoLTE


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

king3opobn said:


> I master Bation

Click to collapse



transparent intellectual backwardness


----------



## king3opobn (Jan 25, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> transparent intellectual backwardness

Click to collapse



I just came

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

you should leave



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, *only post 3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 25, 2018)

did thread closed?!?!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2018)

don't push luck


----------



## s1l3nt (Jan 25, 2018)

Meanwhile, this happened


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 25, 2018)

and eurodiesel's sorry,


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2018)

that's for sure


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2018)

But uncertain is


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 27, 2018)

The uncertainty of


----------



## woodman (Jan 27, 2018)

an uncertain world


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 27, 2018)

at uncertain time


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 27, 2018)

In uncertain places


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2018)

Of uncertain universes

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2018)

certainly, certainly, certainly


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2018)

The world is

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 27, 2018)

Certainly needing a


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2018)

fresh infusion of


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 27, 2018)

awesome Renault Twizy's


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 27, 2018)

and online porn


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 27, 2018)

and Tremendous Tracktors

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




hornyherbert said:


> and online ****

Click to collapse



please no dirty things, children are watching ?
(plz forgive me, mod  ? )


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2018)

I am Groot


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 28, 2018)

I am legend


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 28, 2018)

so am i


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2018)

so you say


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> so you say

Click to collapse



Earth is flat

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 28, 2018)

and you're intelligent


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 28, 2018)

alien from planet


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 28, 2018)

called iPhone Land


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 28, 2018)

selling old technology


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 28, 2018)

namely crappy iphones


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 28, 2018)

Why the hate?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 29, 2018)

it deserves that


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2018)

riffing my Strat


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 29, 2018)

while milking cows


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2018)

takes super coordination


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 29, 2018)

Like milking other


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 29, 2018)

bloody alien cows


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2018)

invaded planet earth


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 29, 2018)

with their pods


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 30, 2018)

Cowpods beating iPods


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2018)

While children eat

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## BLaCK61 (Jan 30, 2018)

more McDonalds than


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 30, 2018)

Burger Kings in the


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> Burger Kings in the

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2018)

That I hear

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



oh, didnt notice


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2018)

can't you count ?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2018)

Said the monkey

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## thirdzcee (Jan 31, 2018)

You mean cow


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> can't you count ?

Click to collapse



i was tired


----------



## andreoide (Feb 1, 2018)

of fooling around


----------



## hornyherbert (Feb 1, 2018)

not denying iphones


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2018)

death they wanted


----------



## hornyherbert (Feb 1, 2018)

instead got apple


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2018)

deep up their


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 1, 2018)

husam666 said:


> deep up their

Click to collapse



Nasty little thing


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 2, 2018)

on temple mount


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2018)

While protesting against

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 2, 2018)

using XDA search


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2018)

Instead of new

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2018)

seed of deception


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 2, 2018)

Why you here?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2018)

for the beer


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 3, 2018)

and for you


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 3, 2018)

And him too


----------



## andreoide (Feb 3, 2018)

Ho Ho ho


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 3, 2018)

said santa claus


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 3, 2018)

But the Grinch


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 3, 2018)

pulled green fur


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2018)

from dead elks


----------



## zonly1 (Feb 4, 2018)

rotting in the

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2018)

stable of his


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2018)

shop of horrors .


----------



## andreoide (Feb 5, 2018)

Now i wonder


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 5, 2018)

how do you


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2018)

fit a square


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 5, 2018)

saucepan into your


----------



## zonly1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Round thing-a-mabob sliding

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 6, 2018)

Over that thingamajig


----------



## andreoide (Feb 6, 2018)

full of vulnerabulities


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 6, 2018)

and some ransomware


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2018)

dandy as candy


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 7, 2018)

And John Candy


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2018)

feeling the luv


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2018)

under the bridge


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 7, 2018)

with my bottle

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

of low-sulphur eurodiesel


----------



## andreoide (Feb 8, 2018)

fulll broken dreams


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 8, 2018)

and oil filter


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 9, 2018)

Leaking like a

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2018)

broken tap of


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 9, 2018)

Water in engine


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Clown said:


> Water in engine

Click to collapse



DES.PA.CITO :silly::silly:


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2018)

Now im lost


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 9, 2018)

In the jungles

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2018)

Without musquito spray


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 9, 2018)

and a tranquilizer


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2018)

between my teeth


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2018)

for rabid hyenas


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 10, 2018)

and rabid cows


----------



## andreoide (Feb 10, 2018)

while igniting Diesel


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 10, 2018)

with cigarette lighter


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 11, 2018)

on a fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 11, 2018)

In the rain


----------



## andreoide (Feb 11, 2018)

becomes very hard


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2018)

ignoring the inevitable


----------



## king3opobn (Feb 11, 2018)

¼ til empty

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Labs


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 12, 2018)

Jug of milk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2018)

like a pro


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 12, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> DES.PA.CITO :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Not that song:


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr. Clown said:


> Not that song:

Click to collapse



Dat jam, tho:cyclops:


----------



## andreoide (Feb 12, 2018)

Keep it cool!!


----------



## alenna (Feb 13, 2018)

or not cool


----------



## andreoide (Feb 13, 2018)

as on the


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 13, 2018)

sentence of doom


----------



## andreoide (Feb 13, 2018)

in which we


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 13, 2018)

are doomed ofcourse


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 13, 2018)

With no remorse


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2018)

and no regrets


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2018)

Tattooed on your

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 13, 2018)

inside of eyelids


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 13, 2018)

that is creepy


----------



## andreoide (Feb 13, 2018)

but very visible


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 14, 2018)

not that much


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2018)

please don't touch


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 14, 2018)

Unless you want


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 14, 2018)

to be hot


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2018)

I think not


----------



## andreoide (Feb 14, 2018)

Here we are


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2018)

alone again, naturally....

View attachment 4419898


----------



## andreoide (Feb 14, 2018)

waiting for forty


----------



## Thunderoar (Feb 15, 2018)

andreoide said:


> waiting for forty

Click to collapse



Years old baby


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2018)

Resistance is futile


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 15, 2018)

To the wily

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes we can


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2018)

Surprise ! Surprise ! Surprise !


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 15, 2018)

ohhh he's back!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 16, 2018)

Back in town

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2018)

nowhere to go


----------



## andreoide (Feb 16, 2018)

thinking in slowmo


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2018)

because he's crashing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 16, 2018)

at the EuroNCAP


----------



## andreoide (Feb 16, 2018)

while doing the


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 16, 2018)

airbag effectiveness test


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2018)

that killed your


----------



## lzgmc (Feb 17, 2018)

dad. The end!

(plz don't get mad the story is more than 4k posts at this point.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 17, 2018)

It's never over

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 17, 2018)

to go under 
( @LazyguyMC it's 42k lol)


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2018)

or come up


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2018)

With a new


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 17, 2018)

ridiculously stupid idea


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2018)

a phone made


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 17, 2018)

Of orphan tears


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 17, 2018)

And unicorn poop

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2018)

still very creepy


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 17, 2018)

still very sneaky


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 17, 2018)

where's my trousers?


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2018)

Down your knees!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2018)

dude, where's his


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2018)

Where his what?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2018)

Said the sneazel

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2018)

to the weazel


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2018)

emulating Vin Diesel

View attachment 4423997


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2018)

while holding guns


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2018)

with his feet


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 18, 2018)

and flashing ROMs


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2018)

In college dorms

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2018)

andere wrecking cars


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2018)

you don't say ?


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 19, 2018)

Said the meme


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2018)

Doing the jig

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 19, 2018)

on a oneplus


----------



## andreoide (Feb 19, 2018)

without any signal


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2018)

madman flying blind


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 20, 2018)

and crashing into


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2018)

the humble front


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 20, 2018)

Of an old


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2018)

but not rusty


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2018)

A little crusty

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2018)

oldtimer from nineteensixtyone.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2018)

somebody call me ?


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 21, 2018)

mooooooo canya heeeeaaaaarrmeee??


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2018)

What is like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 21, 2018)

bloody butchers shop


----------



## andreoide (Feb 21, 2018)

without butchered meat?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2018)

with raw cows


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2018)

what a treat


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 21, 2018)

without gasoline chainsaw?


----------



## andreoide (Feb 21, 2018)

So bloody neat


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2018)

It can't compete


----------



## andreoide (Feb 22, 2018)

with treehouse Pete


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 22, 2018)

trying to cheat


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2018)

your stanky feet


----------



## andreoide (Feb 22, 2018)

on the beat


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2018)

get outta town


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2018)

For free now

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 22, 2018)

and bring your


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 23, 2018)

XDA account password


----------



## Tranquilitysmile (Feb 23, 2018)

i live forever


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2018)

Lydia oh Lydia


----------



## andreoide (Feb 23, 2018)

The tattooed lady


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2018)

loved sailor boys


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 24, 2018)

while one sailor


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2018)

Loves sailor boys

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2018)

and sailor toys


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 24, 2018)

And their ahoyhoys

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2018)

But can't admit

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2018)

they're a hypocrite


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2018)

son of a


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2018)

bald no-toothed redneck


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2018)

loving Lydia badly.


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 24, 2018)

nevermind. Meanwhile Google


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2018)

is used for


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2018)

Loving sailor boys

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 25, 2018)

and using them


----------



## andreoide (Feb 25, 2018)

for loving Lydia.


:laugh:


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 25, 2018)

And acquiring chlamydia


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2018)

From sailor boys

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 25, 2018)

to call healthensurance


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2018)

and scam them


----------



## andreoide (Feb 25, 2018)

about being sailorseasick


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2018)

Every Senior Member


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

Is sailor boy [emoji13]

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2018)

but i'm pilot


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

Said the delusional

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm your Captain.....


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2018)

i aint delusional


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes you are

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2018)

so you are


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

A software engineer

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2018)

engineering sailorboy software


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2018)

for Lydia, the


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

The sailor trans

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2018)

who likes dancing


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

Like little mermaids

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2018)

wearing sailor hats


----------



## thirdzcee (Feb 26, 2018)

And nothing else


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

Matters, trust I

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2018)

was a sailor


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2018)

loving his Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2018)

Lydia, oh Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2018)

let me count


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2018)

On you to


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2018)

sail away with


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 27, 2018)

their android devices


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2018)

no imagination whatsoever


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 27, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 27, 2018)

you dont say?


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2018)

But anyway, afterall


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2018)

Volcanoes erupt higher


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2018)

You don't say?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2018)

indubitably Dr. Watson


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2018)

Fancy words there


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2018)

basic Sherlock jargon


----------



## andreoide (Feb 28, 2018)

for real sailorboys


----------



## gazenbeek (Feb 28, 2018)

Stayed on track


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sailing the ship


----------



## andreoide (Feb 28, 2018)

and loving Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2018)

always and always


----------



## andreoide (Mar 1, 2018)

ending in tears


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2018)

Of sailor goys


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 1, 2018)

and "goys" pets


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2018)

Running in circles


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 1, 2018)

around husam's corpse


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2018)

now that's morbid


----------



## GhostZini (Mar 1, 2018)

To the bone


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2018)

Marrow transplant recipients


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Marrow transplant recipients

Click to collapse



that sold seaweed


----------



## andreoide (Mar 1, 2018)

to lovable Lydia


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 1, 2018)

Do i need


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2018)

a brain ? Yes


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 2, 2018)

o rly, kaw?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2018)

Dead meme, man.


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 2, 2018)

i like dead


----------



## andreoide (Mar 3, 2018)

trees on fire


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 3, 2018)

me to desire


----------



## andreoide (Mar 3, 2018)

love from Lydia


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2018)

The sailor's sweetheart


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 4, 2018)

here comes Howard


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2018)

The captain of


----------



## andreoide (Mar 4, 2018)

the USS Enterprise


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 4, 2018)

upon the ship


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Mar 4, 2018)

commanding space sailorboys


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2018)

thinking about Lydia


(What have I done? ?)


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 4, 2018)

while eating lunch


----------



## andreoide (Mar 4, 2018)

hearing that song


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 5, 2018)

About Annabelle Lee


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 5, 2018)

and choking deadly


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 5, 2018)

on sterilized vinyl


----------



## andreoide (Mar 5, 2018)

That is horrible !!!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 5, 2018)

noxious diesel fumes


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 6, 2018)

getting into lungs


----------



## murph187 (Mar 6, 2018)

Resulting in terrible


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 6, 2018)

diesel engine runaway


----------



## murph187 (Mar 6, 2018)

And a sweet


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Calming thought of

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 6, 2018)

Killer ninja robots

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## murph187 (Mar 6, 2018)

. In other news,


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 6, 2018)

the 3word story


----------



## andreoide (Mar 6, 2018)

became somehow fuzzy


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 6, 2018)

seeing how the

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2018)

Garthock got narfled


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 7, 2018)

uuuh wwait wwhat?!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2018)

google it genius


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2018)

How rude of


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2018)

but he's brilliant !


----------



## andreoide (Mar 7, 2018)

Just keep calm


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 7, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> google it genius

Click to collapse



wasn't asking that


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2018)

augmentations consume me


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2018)

my, how intruiging..........


----------



## andreoide (Mar 7, 2018)

but very interesting


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2018)

very very interesting,


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 8, 2018)

really damn interesting


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2018)

How sailor boys


----------



## andreoide (Mar 8, 2018)

fall in love


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2018)

With lovely Lydia


----------



## MZO (Mar 8, 2018)

And that guy


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2018)

Juan bad dude


----------



## andreoide (Mar 8, 2018)

trying to steal


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 8, 2018)

something very obscure


----------



## andreoide (Mar 8, 2018)

which belonged to


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 9, 2018)

Don Vito Corleone


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2018)

portrayed by Brando


----------



## allmarketingtrends (Mar 9, 2018)

Never give up.


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 9, 2018)

Engines running sloww


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2018)

Leave the gun


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 9, 2018)

BAM!!! You're dead.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2018)

filled with lead


----------



## andreoide (Mar 9, 2018)

Better check twice....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2018)

Pew pew pew


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 10, 2018)

Starts bullet time


----------



## andreoide (Mar 10, 2018)

Stop Husam.    STOP !!!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 10, 2018)

tatatatatattatatatattaata using machinegun


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2018)

Serial killing everyone


----------



## themartianinvader (Mar 10, 2018)

come and run


----------



## andreoide (Mar 10, 2018)

Here comes Lydia....


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2018)

just a-walkin' down


----------



## andreoide (Mar 11, 2018)

there she was


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 11, 2018)

flashing custom roms


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2018)

down the street


----------



## andreoide (Mar 11, 2018)

Singing doo wahdiddydiddy


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 11, 2018)

after few whiskies


----------



## andreoide (Mar 11, 2018)

killing everyone left


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2018)

hush, children, what's


----------



## andreoide (Mar 11, 2018)

the strange sound


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2018)

that Walter White


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2018)

Special cooking van


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 12, 2018)

cooking smiling cows


----------



## andreoide (Mar 12, 2018)

in Walter's eurodiesel.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2018)

something to smile


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2018)

about, please continue


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 14, 2018)

about green broccolis


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 14, 2018)

somebody's on drugs


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 14, 2018)

definitely i am ??


----------



## andreoide (Mar 14, 2018)

Damn the pusher


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Damn the pusher

Click to collapse



Steppenwolf shouted out !!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2018)

Those crazy hippies


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2018)

Are Russian Mafia


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2018)

Hell-bent on conquering


----------



## Hyerald (Mar 16, 2018)

I hate reCAPTCHA


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2018)

Random complaint thread ??



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post* 3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 16, 2018)

Met the batman


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 16, 2018)

in the bathroom


----------



## andreoide (Mar 16, 2018)

with little Robin


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 17, 2018)

Scrubbing his back


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2018)

Now that's creepy


----------



## andreoide (Mar 17, 2018)

LittleRobin is screaming


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2018)

for ice cream


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 17, 2018)

screaming is forbidden


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2018)

I am anarchist

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 17, 2018)

Why is that?


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 17, 2018)

go scream then.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2018)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why is that?

Click to collapse



The Shadow knows


----------



## andreoide (Mar 17, 2018)

....and Freddy too....


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 18, 2018)

But where's pinhead?


----------



## andreoide (Mar 18, 2018)

He's in Hellraiser


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2018)

Raising hell above


----------



## andreoide (Mar 18, 2018)

with screaming sailorboys!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 18, 2018)

all sailors go2hell


----------



## Logix (Mar 18, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> all sailors go2hell

Click to collapse



THREE WORD STORY!!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 18, 2018)

okay okay sorry

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




andreoide said:


> with screaming sailorboys!!

Click to collapse



Lydia heard screaming


----------



## baronkanone (Mar 19, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> okay okay sorry
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



out of a


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2018)

prison called Alcatraz .


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 20, 2018)

or Chateau d'If


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2018)

It's all immoral


----------



## prashantmahto (Mar 21, 2018)

Go baby go..............:laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 21, 2018)

my, such baffoonery


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2018)

about dear Lydia


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 21, 2018)

who's busy killing

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2018)

this thread repeatedly.


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 22, 2018)

Over the time,

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## vini23hot (Mar 22, 2018)

this thread was...


----------



## andreoide (Mar 22, 2018)

boring without Lydia


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

or sailor boys


----------



## andreoide (Mar 22, 2018)

lost in spacecake


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

in their spacecakeship


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 22, 2018)

running out of

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

spacecakeship solid fuel


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 22, 2018)

pretty much quick

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

because they revved


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 22, 2018)

and blew tranny

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 23, 2018)

and his granny


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2018)

lost all control


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 23, 2018)

smashed into wall

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 23, 2018)

,......and died afterall


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2018)

RIP in peace


----------



## andreoide (Mar 23, 2018)

Nobody lives forever....


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 24, 2018)

On Tannenbaum beams


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 24, 2018)

. I use WinXP

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Cyberdr3am (Mar 24, 2018)

because i can't


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2018)

Even even evens


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2018)

tie my laces


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 24, 2018)

on my shoes

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ready to fight


----------



## andreoide (Mar 24, 2018)

for their right


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2018)

for free fuel


----------



## andreoide (Mar 24, 2018)

to drive to


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 25, 2018)

the Tesla dealership

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 25, 2018)

looking for Fluence.ZE

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2018)

and lovely Lydia

:highfive:


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 25, 2018)

who is looking

(srry for tha quote)


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2018)

at screaming sailorboys


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2018)

"Shiver me timbers"


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 25, 2018)

said screaming cow

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2018)

searching for treasure


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 25, 2018)

that was hidden


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2018)

in the sand


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 25, 2018)

guarded by the

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2018)

Captains of the


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2018)

SpongeBob SquarePants battleship


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 26, 2018)

that sunk deeply

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2018)

in our hearts!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2018)

causing many f---s


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2018)

Now I'm lost....


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2018)

in space, danger !!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2018)

Beam me up!!!


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 27, 2018)

And engage hyperdrive


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 27, 2018)

break the button

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2018)

no more delay


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2018)

but add reverb


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2018)

going backwards compattible


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 27, 2018)

just like Windows98SE

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2018)

we keep building


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2018)

had the best


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 27, 2018)

andreoide said:


> we keep building

Click to collapse



android gingerbread ROMs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2018)

husam666 said:


> had the best

Click to collapse



now the rest


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 27, 2018)

on your bed

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 27, 2018)

Makes no sense


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2018)

so what's new ??


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2018)

We want peace


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 28, 2018)

we want friendship

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 28, 2018)

We want food


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 28, 2018)

we want bananas 






Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 28, 2018)

and we want


----------



## thirdzcee (Mar 28, 2018)

Porkbutts n taters


----------



## andreoide (Mar 28, 2018)

I go bananas


----------



## Hi7m3up (Mar 28, 2018)

Whilst driving my


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2018)

turbocharged Renault Megane


----------



## Char_G (Mar 29, 2018)

To the zoo


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2018)

feeding the hungry


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2018)

yobo in the


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2018)

sunlight and moonlight.


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2018)

Then came moderators


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2018)

who loved Clownfish


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 29, 2018)

Blowfish whirlpool and


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2018)

Japanese kitchen knives


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2018)

prepare great sushi


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2018)

everyone great portion


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2018)

mmm yumm thankyou


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome everybody anytime


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 30, 2018)

To the moon


----------



## andreoide (Mar 30, 2018)

we won't go


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 31, 2018)

to dark side


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2018)

of Lydia's mind


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2018)

every bloody time


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2018)

Ralph, Alice argue


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2018)

Archie and Edith


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2018)

There they are


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 31, 2018)

happily smoking joints


----------



## andreoide (Apr 1, 2018)

for oldtimes sake


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2018)

were the days


----------



## andreoide (Apr 1, 2018)

Back to SUSIIIIII


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 2, 2018)

where's my chopsticks? ?


----------



## andreoide (Apr 2, 2018)

In soya sauce


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh the humanity !


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 3, 2018)

Please leave insanity! (edited)


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2018)

The shoe fits


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 3, 2018)

my big fists


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2018)

figments of imagination


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2018)

pigs in space


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 3, 2018)

falling like meteors


----------



## andreoide (Apr 4, 2018)

from the sky


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 5, 2018)

into the ocean

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 5, 2018)

but they missed


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2018)

you so much


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2018)

like a tumor


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2018)

wich sounds horrible!!!!


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 6, 2018)

but is true

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2018)

True....true... horrible


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 6, 2018)

i'm gonna puke


----------



## husam666 (Apr 6, 2018)

From gag reflex


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2018)

husam666 said:


> From gag reflex

Click to collapse



quoted for truth!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 6, 2018)

or is it?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2018)

Delusional realizations prevail


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2018)

Keep calm sailorboys !!


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 7, 2018)

In the end

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2018)

the love you


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 7, 2018)

don't really deserve


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2018)

is equal to


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 7, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> is equal to

Click to collapse



the love you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Apr 7, 2018)

share with hippies


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2018)

with dirty feet


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 8, 2018)

and good herbs

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2018)

wealthiest successful band


----------



## andreoide (Apr 8, 2018)

Huhh? The Who?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2018)

one direction, the


----------



## andreoide (Apr 8, 2018)

Band Of Gypsies?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2018)

it's not PC


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 8, 2018)

it's a flip-phone


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2018)

blast from past


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2018)

Moto razr v6


----------



## roger_flash (Apr 9, 2018)

There was a doctor


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 9, 2018)

roger_flash said:


> there was a doctor

Click to collapse



Three Freakin' Words!!!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 9, 2018)

One two tree


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2018)

some can't count


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 9, 2018)

the sad reality


----------



## andreoide (Apr 9, 2018)

of three words


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2018)

youth gone bad


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm sure glad


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 10, 2018)

to die lonely


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2018)

more information than


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 10, 2018)

i've ever knew


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2018)

under judicial review


----------



## andreoide (Apr 10, 2018)

Urbi et Orbit

      :angel:


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2018)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## andreoide (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes..... Me too !!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 11, 2018)

you idiot traitor ?


----------



## andreoide (Apr 11, 2018)

Veni vedi vici


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2018)

no habla espaniol


----------



## andreoide (Apr 11, 2018)

It is Latin


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 11, 2018)

smirking as said. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2018)

A demonstrative debater


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

husam666 said:


> no habla espaniol

Click to collapse



But I do


----------



## andreoide (Apr 12, 2018)

Fear the clown


----------



## andreoide (Apr 12, 2018)

With Bloody knife...


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 12, 2018)

killing SEARCH?less noobs


----------



## mr mystery (Apr 12, 2018)

With wreckless abandon

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 12, 2018)

Mr. Clown said:


> But I do

Click to collapse



Yo tambien, senor:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2018)

calm your cartels


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 13, 2018)

husam666 said:


> calm your cartels

Click to collapse



With El Chapo


----------



## khawajagsm (Apr 13, 2018)

once again 
The fat man


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 13, 2018)

khawajagsm said:


> once again
> The fat man

Click to collapse



i counted five


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2018)

So did I


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2018)

write an AI


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 13, 2018)

For the problem 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2018)

we should solve


----------



## mr mystery (Apr 13, 2018)

This quickly or 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2018)

we are screwed.


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 13, 2018)

really really right


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2018)

....or maybe left?


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> really really right

Click to collapse



(oops, a typo)

or maybe center?


----------



## andreoide (Apr 14, 2018)

Lets choose FORWARD

:laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 14, 2018)

and attain Nirvana


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2018)

not the band


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2018)

okay, than what?


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't know


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (Apr 15, 2018)

what to do


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 15, 2018)

With my life

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2018)

worthless piece of


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 15, 2018)

Euro diesel price 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2018)

that skyrocketed again


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2018)

Too much salt


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2018)

causes heart  disease


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2018)

and certain death


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2018)

A salty death


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2018)

sudden liver failure


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 15, 2018)

Was an unexpected 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2018)

idiot surgeon's diagnosis

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

ten second miss!!


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2018)

was way off


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 16, 2018)

topic this time


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 16, 2018)

Did not go

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantmahto (Apr 16, 2018)

karma is *****


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 16, 2018)

whatever you say


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 16, 2018)

Won't make sense 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 16, 2018)

any more again


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2018)

never really did


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2018)

maybe this is


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 16, 2018)

The end of

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2018)

the search button


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 16, 2018)

hoooraaaayyyy say n00bies


----------



## andreoide (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## andreoide (Apr 16, 2018)

Nobody cares, Bro.


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 17, 2018)

this is reality


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2018)

without any limitations


----------



## vin_001 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sand nuds pls


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2018)

Sand nudes? Okay!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2018)

here you go


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2018)

on my own


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2018)

Lets go together!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2018)

To the Heaven!!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2018)

No!  Not yet!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2018)

guess you're slooowww


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2018)

quickerrrr thannn youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 19, 2018)

andreoide said:


> quickerrrr thannn youuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



oh really dude?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah I am

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 19, 2018)

android jellybean fanboy


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2018)

what's going on?


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 19, 2018)

someone's overdozed heroin


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2018)

War against heroin!!!!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 19, 2018)

stop using heroin!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 20, 2018)

wrong meme man


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2018)

Marijuana is   B A D. !!!!!

https://www.drugfreeworld.org/drugfacts/marijuana/behind-the-smoke-screen.html


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2018)

Don't do drugs!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 20, 2018)

drugs are bad


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2018)

just say no


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 20, 2018)

drink lipton then


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2018)

drink some more


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2018)

Have a cookie


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2018)

On the house

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 21, 2018)

, i hate bugs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2018)

Absolutely no continuity


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 21, 2018)

says smiling cow


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2018)

that puts effort


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 21, 2018)

into butchers knife


----------



## andreoide (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh!  How cruel


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 21, 2018)

that scene was


----------



## andreoide (Apr 22, 2018)

Everybody happy now


----------



## andreoide (Apr 22, 2018)

Jumping in sunlight


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 22, 2018)

right before partying


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2018)

just say no ...........


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2018)

to the police


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> to the police

Click to collapse



That you're drunk 

Sent from my epic G900F (CM11, [emoji173]️ Holo) Gadget of Mass Destruction using Tapatalk.


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 22, 2018)

and being freaky


----------



## DanielTheCzlek (Apr 23, 2018)

Life is short


----------



## DarkStarSoftware (Apr 23, 2018)

so be quick


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2018)

don't waste time


----------



## Wignorbo (Apr 23, 2018)

so drink juice


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2018)

Drink it  s l o w w w w ....


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2018)

how low can


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 23, 2018)

you drink it 

(damn i want some juice now )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2018)

and get freaky


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2018)

all night long


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 23, 2018)

posting some pics


----------



## andreoide (Apr 24, 2018)

Post one too.


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 24, 2018)

up untill morning


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2018)

playing putt-putt golf


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 24, 2018)

with red-ish eyes


----------



## andreoide (Apr 24, 2018)

Until nervous breakdown


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 24, 2018)

and ur ded.


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2018)

you can't spell


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 25, 2018)

i cant spell?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2018)

No you cannot

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 26, 2018)

neither you can


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2018)

Also do i ?


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 26, 2018)

well, sort of?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2018)

To be, or


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 26, 2018)

not to be


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2018)

Bad it is...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2018)

the ultimate question


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 26, 2018)

that everyone asks


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2018)

....Does Santa exists?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2018)

in our imagination..............


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 27, 2018)

that means no


----------



## andreoide (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2018)

to be alive


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2018)

on this day


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 27, 2018)

while poking fingers


----------



## andreoide (Apr 27, 2018)

and being healthy


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2018)

wealthy and wise


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2018)

prince charles is.


----------



## thirdzcee (Apr 28, 2018)

Not my prince


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 28, 2018)

who uses all


----------



## andreoide (Apr 28, 2018)

sorts of viagra

.


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 28, 2018)

to rule kingdom


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2018)

that the sun


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 28, 2018)

never rises up


----------



## andreoide (Apr 28, 2018)

Under his blanket


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 28, 2018)

Nosferatu rules Supreme


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sailor boys court


----------



## Ley (Apr 28, 2018)

Trump once said...


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 28, 2018)

... no politics please


----------



## andreoide (Apr 28, 2018)

Back to computers


:good:


----------



## andreoide (Apr 28, 2018)

...


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 29, 2018)

where Sailors Court


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2018)

King Arthur's Court


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 29, 2018)

whatever, is held


----------



## HidingNemo420 (Apr 29, 2018)

when santa crashed


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 29, 2018)

into Nemo's forehead


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2018)

splain it Lucy


----------



## andreoide (Apr 29, 2018)

in the sky


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 29, 2018)

getting really high


----------



## GuestK00235 (Apr 30, 2018)

Higher than Eiffel


----------



## woodman (Apr 30, 2018)

and even higher


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 1, 2018)

now I'm high


----------



## eurodiesel (May 1, 2018)

feeling the peak


----------



## fire_onCA (May 1, 2018)

I will pee


----------



## eurodiesel (May 1, 2018)

on iSheep's faces


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 1, 2018)

it got bitten


----------



## andreoide (May 1, 2018)

Wolf in sheepsclothes?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 1, 2018)

traitor in iSheepyard!?


----------



## husam666 (May 1, 2018)

Call the navy

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## andreoide (May 1, 2018)

Flash tour phones!


----------



## eurodiesel (May 1, 2018)

flashing phones 4lyfe


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 2, 2018)

Worm Infested Apple


----------



## eurodiesel (May 2, 2018)

scams iSheep continuously


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 2, 2018)

I did it






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2018)

for the gold


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 2, 2018)

Which's so precious


----------



## eurodiesel (May 2, 2018)

if you steal


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2018)

from warlords, they


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2018)

husam666 said:


> from warlords, they

Click to collapse



scooby doo papa


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 2, 2018)

Communism has failed

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 2, 2018)

to make a


----------



## andreoide (May 2, 2018)

trip to Mars


----------



## eurodiesel (May 3, 2018)

never ending journey


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2018)

where no man


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 3, 2018)

Has ever seen

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2018)

has gone before


----------



## eurodiesel (May 3, 2018)

has even thought


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 3, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> has gone before

Click to collapse



Multiple thread poster


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2018)

Mods deleting posts


----------



## andreoide (May 3, 2018)

Have a bite....


----------



## eurodiesel (May 4, 2018)

before mods delete


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2018)

your whole life


----------



## andreoide (May 4, 2018)

Or your ROM !


----------



## eurodiesel (May 4, 2018)

wiping rom completely


----------



## andreoide (May 4, 2018)

And destroying SIM


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2018)

with nuclear missiles


----------



## eurodiesel (May 4, 2018)

destroying planet alltogether


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2018)

good riddance to


----------



## andreoide (May 5, 2018)

Why this bitterness?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2018)

I don't know


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2018)

said the orang


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2018)

staring like idiot


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 5, 2018)

A dead meme

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2018)

story needs continuity


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2018)

practice what you


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 5, 2018)

Still it exists

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 5, 2018)

becoming friends forever


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 5, 2018)

No please no

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2018)

need for education


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2018)

especially for n00bs


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 5, 2018)

and VoLTE spammers

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2018)

but gib beer


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 5, 2018)

where staple RUM?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2018)

dafuq is it?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 6, 2018)

is four words


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2018)

that is forbidden


----------



## eurodiesel (May 6, 2018)

Word says three 

edit: the OP doesn't say acronyms apply as words


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2018)

He is right


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2018)

About the NSA



eurodiesel said:


> Word says three
> 
> edit: the OP doesn't say acronyms apply as words

Click to collapse



We reached a point in time where people use word on their phones ._.


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2018)

I hate camping


----------



## eurodiesel (May 6, 2018)

that sounds... adventurous


----------



## andreoide (May 7, 2018)

No......
Skydiving is!


----------



## eurodiesel (May 7, 2018)

sure it is


----------



## lukasnoname (May 8, 2018)

and so are


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2018)

Shirley you jest?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 9, 2018)

no he's not


----------



## andreoide (May 9, 2018)

I like sailorgirls


----------



## eurodiesel (May 9, 2018)

Lydia does not


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 9, 2018)

Somewhat got MIUI9


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2018)

nobody cares dude


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 9, 2018)

I know sir

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2018)

Just drop it


----------



## eurodiesel (May 10, 2018)

hey stop it


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2018)

Use a screenshield


----------



## eurodiesel (May 10, 2018)

use tpu cases


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2018)

Yes! Safety first!


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2018)

please fly responsibly
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MTETURM?tag=vs-collectables-convert-amazon-20


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2018)

But it's expensive


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2018)

get what you


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2018)

can grab or


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2018)

get out of


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 11, 2018)

VoLTE begging forums

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2018)

JavaScript cryptocurrency miner


----------



## eurodiesel (May 11, 2018)

skyrocketed GPU prices


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2018)

Oculus Rift compatibility


----------



## eurodiesel (May 11, 2018)

doesn't make sense


----------



## andreoide (May 11, 2018)

Sailorgirls are awesome


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2018)

they certainly are


----------



## eurodiesel (May 11, 2018)

not worth Lydia


----------



## eurodiesel (May 12, 2018)

Marilize legajuana plz


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 12, 2018)

Heres weird stuff





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 13, 2018)

I no understand


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 13, 2018)

But wheres VoLTE

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 13, 2018)

He's not here


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2018)

nothing to do


----------



## eurodiesel (May 13, 2018)

except for begging


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 13, 2018)

to bring VoLTE

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 13, 2018)

and pissing maintainer


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2018)

who is maintaining


----------



## eurodiesel (May 14, 2018)

ofcource not sailorboys:laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> ofcource not sailorboys:laugh:

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## eurodiesel (May 14, 2018)

where's the fourth?


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2018)

andreoide said:


> who is maintaining

Click to collapse



the status quo.


----------



## eurodiesel (May 14, 2018)

wow, didn't know...


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2018)

how idiot eurodiesel


----------



## eurodiesel (May 14, 2018)

that's too much


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2018)

Hey!  Peace, dogs !


----------



## eurodiesel (May 14, 2018)

and cats too


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2018)

husam666 said:


> how idiot eurodiesel

Click to collapse



ever successfully registered


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> and cats too

Click to collapse



And Frogs too !!
:laugh:


----------



## eurodiesel (May 15, 2018)

and even cows!!


----------



## andreoide (May 16, 2018)

Another silent day................


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2018)

what a shame


----------



## eurodiesel (May 17, 2018)

to be quiet


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2018)

while we could


----------



## eurodiesel (May 17, 2018)

just talk about


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2018)

the beautiful nature


----------



## eurodiesel (May 17, 2018)

of our Earth


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2018)

But we could


----------



## eurodiesel (May 17, 2018)

ban diesel VWs


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2018)

to end up


----------



## eurodiesel (May 17, 2018)

with clean air


----------



## simonbigwave (May 18, 2018)

so rare now


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2018)

in Los Angeles


----------



## andreoide (May 18, 2018)

H O T !!!  
Selling gasmasks!!


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 18, 2018)

In a nutshell





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 18, 2018)

my XDA life


----------



## andreoide (May 18, 2018)

What's the storyline?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 19, 2018)

read from beginning


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2018)

andreoide said:


> What's the storyline?

Click to collapse



there is none


GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start,* only post 3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## eurodiesel (May 19, 2018)

no multi-quotes please


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)

who cares, mate?


----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2018)

individuals lacking comprehension


----------



## eurodiesel (May 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> individuals lacking comprehension

Click to collapse



mumbled about iSheep


----------



## andreoide (May 19, 2018)

I love sailorgirls


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (May 19, 2018)

i love too

 Sent from my BLN-L22 using Android News and XDA Forum Unofficial


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)

lovely lydia the


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 19, 2018)

Queen of Hellas

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (May 19, 2018)

who lives in


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)

the deep sea


----------



## eurodiesel (May 19, 2018)

surrounded by mermaids


----------



## andreoide (May 20, 2018)

in different outfits


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2018)

Making love to


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 21, 2018)

The Dutch prince

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 21, 2018)

on Putin's order.


----------



## william84 (May 21, 2018)

While typing this


----------



## andreoide (May 21, 2018)

one of the


----------



## andreoide (May 22, 2018)

cats and dogs


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2018)

dogs'nt and catsn't*


----------



## andreoide (May 23, 2018)

So....this week


----------



## william84 (May 23, 2018)

Not the next


----------



## andreoide (May 23, 2018)

there will be


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2018)

Sunshine coming from


----------



## william84 (May 23, 2018)

A place called


----------



## TravisBean (May 23, 2018)

william84 said:


> A place called

Click to collapse



Looney Tunes Hotel


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2018)

where kinky things


----------



## andreoide (May 23, 2018)

happen over and


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 23, 2018)

over again so

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2018)

the queen has


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2018)

delivered Alien offspring


----------



## chloevanessa (May 24, 2018)

and eat them


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 24, 2018)

and commited suicide

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## william84 (May 24, 2018)

But she survived


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 24, 2018)

For a bit

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2018)

till Ripley destroyed


----------



## andreoide (May 24, 2018)

the queen and


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 24, 2018)

the prince died

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 24, 2018)

No........
The Alien !


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2018)

Married the princess


----------



## william84 (May 25, 2018)

But this morning


----------



## eurodiesel (May 25, 2018)

alien swallowed princess


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2018)

to procreate but


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2018)

the Chestburster escaped


----------



## rvan1986 (May 26, 2018)

mario saves princess


----------



## eurodiesel (May 26, 2018)

from her dumbness


----------



## william84 (May 26, 2018)

In another galaxy


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2018)

close close by


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2018)

far far away


----------



## andreoide (May 26, 2018)

from a spaceshipgasstation


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2018)

Arnold Schwarzenegger got


----------



## eurodiesel (May 26, 2018)

a full tank


----------



## william84 (May 26, 2018)

But he forgot


----------



## eurodiesel (May 26, 2018)

to pay for


----------



## andreoide (May 26, 2018)

the SpacePlayBoy Magazine


----------



## eurodiesel (May 26, 2018)

at spaceshipgasstation shop


----------



## andreoide (May 27, 2018)

to the spaceshipgasstationowner


----------



## eurodiesel (May 27, 2018)

then aliens came,


----------



## croques (May 28, 2018)

least, I believe.

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

I was drunk.


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2018)

croques said:


> least, I believe

Click to collapse



resistance is futile


----------



## eurodiesel (May 28, 2018)

cows are unavoidable


----------



## william84 (May 28, 2018)

In the spaceshipgasstation


----------



## andreoide (May 28, 2018)

Spaceships use cowfarts


----------



## TravisBean (May 28, 2018)

superior propulsion prevails


----------



## andreoide (May 29, 2018)

universecruising on cowfartwarp





(No offence   )


----------



## eurodiesel (May 29, 2018)

the great biofuel


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2018)

trumps diesel pollution


----------



## eurodiesel (May 29, 2018)

from cheating VWs


----------



## andreoide (May 29, 2018)

Hang 'm high.


----------



## eurodiesel (May 29, 2018)

really really high


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2018)

emission test criminals


----------



## eurodiesel (May 29, 2018)

deserve the ban


----------



## william84 (May 29, 2018)

if they can


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2018)

ask for volte


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2018)

a Chevy Volt


----------



## eurodiesel (May 29, 2018)

or Renault Twizy


----------



## andreoide (May 29, 2018)

No!!
Use spaceships!!


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2018)

faster than light


----------



## eurodiesel (May 30, 2018)

slower than KiaSedona


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> slower than KiaSedona

Click to collapse



cheat cheat cheat


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2018)

andreoide said:


> No!!
> Use spaceships!!

Click to collapse



to go where


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 30, 2018)

Everything are like






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2018)

hate symbol reeeeeeee


----------



## simonbigwave (May 31, 2018)

make this rhyme


----------



## eurodiesel (May 31, 2018)

all the time


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2018)

It's a crime


----------



## eurodiesel (May 31, 2018)

for a dime


----------



## andreoide (May 31, 2018)

I feel fine


----------



## eurodiesel (May 31, 2018)

this is fine


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 31, 2018)

They said and

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (May 31, 2018)

butchered this thread.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2018)

it's the end


----------



## andreoide (May 31, 2018)

...


----------



## eurodiesel (May 31, 2018)

you could've typed


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 31, 2018)

Or





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (May 31, 2018)

Thread is saved


----------



## eurodiesel (May 31, 2018)

from searchless n00bs


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (May 31, 2018)

and VoLTE beggers

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## woodman (Jun 1, 2018)

Who said VoLTE???


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 1, 2018)

Pluz bring VoLTE

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## william84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Or Nick Nolte


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 1, 2018)

no voLTE's better ?


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 1, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not images thread


----------



## william84 (Jun 2, 2018)

Only text thread


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 2, 2018)

husam is right


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> husam is right

Click to collapse


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 2, 2018)

about your post


----------



## william84 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm eating toast


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 3, 2018)

Should we both

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 3, 2018)

delete our posts


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2018)

delete your account


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 3, 2018)

delete your life :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2018)

Delete your brain


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 3, 2018)

Delete your everything

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 5, 2018)

Delete simcard contacts


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 5, 2018)

delete browsing history ?️


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (Jun 5, 2018)

delete this thread

 Sent from my BLN-L22 using Android News and XDA Forum Unofficial


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2018)

like a pro


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2018)

Mod who's on


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 5, 2018)

the red line


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 5, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> the red line

Click to collapse



between death and


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 5, 2018)

Duty of the

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 6, 2018)

sailor girls in red. !!


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 6, 2018)

that's four words


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (Jun 6, 2018)

oh lol look

 Sent from my BLN-L22 using Android News and XDA Forum Unofficial


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 6, 2018)

it is Lydia !!


----------



## Aditya Tondwalkar (Jun 6, 2018)

who is she?

 Sent from my BLN-L22 using Android News and XDA Forum Unofficial


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 6, 2018)

sailorboy's numero uno


----------



## andreoide (Jun 7, 2018)

Have her tattooed


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2018)

put on display


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2018)

For the boys


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2018)

are back in


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2018)

their mighty ship


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 8, 2018)

that was forgotten


----------



## Jcoleman2005 (Jun 8, 2018)

MalekoUK said:


> round and round...

Click to collapse



Cat In Hat


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 8, 2018)

Jcoleman2005 said:


> Cat In Hat

Click to collapse



Please continue accordingly


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jun 8, 2018)

or else I'll


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 8, 2018)

DonDizzurp said:


> or else I'll

Click to collapse



butcher your meat.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 8, 2018)

and feed bears


----------



## andreoide (Jun 9, 2018)

and hungry sharks


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 9, 2018)

so that they


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 9, 2018)

Can bite you

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2018)

in the rear


----------



## andreoide (Jun 9, 2018)

of the room


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 9, 2018)

whenever they are


----------



## ifiht (Jun 9, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> whenever they are

Click to collapse



painting their nails


----------



## andreoide (Jun 9, 2018)

with your blood....


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 9, 2018)

with your tongue


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2018)

After they cut


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 10, 2018)

your heart out.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 10, 2018)

A bloody mess


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 10, 2018)

indeed it is


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 10, 2018)

called Great σουξέ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 10, 2018)

Repeat in english???


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 11, 2018)

"Called Great mixup"

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2018)

Eggs bacon, cheese


----------



## andreoide (Jun 11, 2018)

are not bloody


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2018)

add tomato juice


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 12, 2018)

stir it well


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2018)

Shaken, not stirred


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 12, 2018)

Whatever you please ?


----------



## fire6water (Jun 12, 2018)

Old wood rotten


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2018)

Rotten old wood


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 12, 2018)

old rotten wood


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2018)

If only I


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 13, 2018)

buy you a

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 13, 2018)

nice gift for


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2018)

The upcoming eid


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 13, 2018)

where people celebrate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2018)

Eating trippy mushrooms


----------



## andreoide (Jun 14, 2018)

Hhhuh?  Wwhat?  Mussshhhrooms???


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 14, 2018)

Enough internet today

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 14, 2018)

enough mooshrooms today


----------



## woodman (Jun 14, 2018)

I am done


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello Wood Man!?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2018)

He said staring *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2018)

at Woody Woodpecker.


----------



## woodman (Jun 15, 2018)

Who hurts me


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 15, 2018)

into the brain


----------



## andreoide (Jun 15, 2018)

Give a towel!


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 15, 2018)

to wipe remains


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2018)

of my boss


----------



## Euromir (Jun 15, 2018)

who ate a


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 15, 2018)

poor Smiley Cow


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 16, 2018)

what a silence...


----------



## andreoide (Jun 17, 2018)

before the storm


----------



## Euphratez (Jun 17, 2018)

into the storm.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2018)

The Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## andreoide (Jun 17, 2018)

Wanna be submarine


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 17, 2018)

You don't say?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2018)

No I don't

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 17, 2018)

you definitely don't


----------



## andreoide (Jun 17, 2018)

But Fitzgerald did....


----------



## g_canov (Jun 17, 2018)

because he was


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 17, 2018)

drunk that night


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2018)

Not a reason


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 18, 2018)

to be here


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Not a reason

Click to collapse



never has one


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 18, 2018)

to make quotes


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2018)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!

Click to collapse



The Intergalactic spaceship


----------



## andreoide (Jun 18, 2018)

is shot down


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 18, 2018)

into the abyss


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 18, 2018)

Bonjour from Paris





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 18, 2018)

Bonjour... which country?


----------



## andreoide (Jun 18, 2018)

That's not Paris


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 18, 2018)

it really is 
(the arabic script really reads "paris" lol)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2018)

andreoide said:


> is shot down

Click to collapse




eurodiesel said:


> into the abyss

Click to collapse




Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Bonjour from Paris

Click to collapse




makes no sense


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 19, 2018)

You got it



eurodiesel said:


> Bonjour... which country?

Click to collapse



Egypt
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for finding


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2018)

the Lord's ring.


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 19, 2018)

Which was at

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 19, 2018)

some forgotten poophole


----------



## andreoide (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll fly away


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 19, 2018)

using stolen spaceship


----------



## andreoide (Jun 19, 2018)

visiting strange planets


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 20, 2018)

and hunting aliens


----------



## andreoide (Jun 20, 2018)

Meet my huntingpartner 

<3.


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 20, 2018)

my lovely waifu

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 20, 2018)

hunting aliens 7/24


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm missing time....


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2018)

in a bottle


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2018)

HippyAlien does exist


----------



## MisterRee (Jun 22, 2018)

I meant do*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2018)

-do is edible


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2018)

that is incredible


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 23, 2018)

he said with

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 23, 2018)

a nasty laugh.....


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 23, 2018)

Kindly go there





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 23, 2018)

Removed


----------



## andreoide (Jun 23, 2018)

andreoide said:


> .....

Click to collapse



Totally wrong picture
Sorry


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Totally wrong picture
> Sorry

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2018)

.  .  .


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2018)

Aliens have landed


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2018)

invading our cities


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 24, 2018)

to stop VoLTE

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2018)

And promote this:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2018)

Voice over string


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2018)

King of strings


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 24, 2018)

alienz liek ornj


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 25, 2018)

nobody likes ornj?


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2018)

That swearing sunnoffabiatch


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2018)

deserves an Oscar


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2018)

For swearing?  Nahh!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2018)

Far far away...


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 26, 2018)

Theres a kutwijf

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2018)

long long ago...


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Theres a kutwijf
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop swearing child


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 26, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Stop swearing child

Click to collapse



Catch me daddy

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Catch me daddy
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop acting stupido


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2018)

Stupido II released


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2018)

by the Kraken


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 27, 2018)

Of the seas

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 27, 2018)

escaped from Tannenbaum


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2018)

That escapes me.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 27, 2018)

Escape from cow


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2018)

But he's GRRREAT !


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 28, 2018)

He is fast





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2018)

meant to last


----------



## ZuluAlpha (Jun 28, 2018)

and scratched his


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 28, 2018)

big hairy butt


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2018)

lame intellect showcased


----------



## andreoide (Jun 28, 2018)

By President Idiot


----------



## ScardracS (Jun 28, 2018)

Good to know


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2018)

Diesel fumes poisoned


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Volkswagens stinky factory





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2018)

billions in fines !!


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Trillions in debt


----------



## ScardracS (Jun 28, 2018)

Quadrillion in bullshits


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Quintillions in stupidity

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 29, 2018)

Never underestimate stupidity....


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 29, 2018)

So crush her




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 30, 2018)

Crush him also


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 30, 2018)

Till they die

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 1, 2018)

its about time


----------



## ScardracS (Jul 1, 2018)

To take it


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2018)

as global danger!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2018)

Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## GuestK00235 (Jul 2, 2018)

Robinson ate chicken


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2018)

for lunch and


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 2, 2018)

Cows for dinner

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 2, 2018)

get your forks ?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 2, 2018)

and your kicks


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 2, 2018)

And be ready

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 2, 2018)

for some diarrhea


----------



## andreoide (Jul 2, 2018)

On route 666


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> for some diarrhea

Click to collapse



of your mouth


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2018)

andreoide said:


> On route 666

Click to collapse



you will find


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 3, 2018)

multi quoting cow


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 3, 2018)

But in parallel







Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_murphy (Jul 3, 2018)

He is superstar


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 3, 2018)

in McDonalds farm


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2018)

Broken English prevails


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 3, 2018)

No speak england

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnmclanne (Jul 4, 2018)

i like sushi


----------



## IronRoo (Jul 4, 2018)

Sick of grass


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 4, 2018)

like a boss


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2018)

like a pro


----------



## andreoide (Jul 5, 2018)

I love sailorgirls


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes you do





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm gonna puke


----------



## andreoide (Jul 6, 2018)

He's a dollover


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 6, 2018)

Germans like beer


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 6, 2018)

We Hellenes like





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 6, 2018)

We Turks like


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2018)

We Rusky's like


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 6, 2018)

turkish drunkies like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

Never drive drunk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 6, 2018)

The Deadliest Catch


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 6, 2018)

Got very rųsŧ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 7, 2018)

Deadliest Catch? 
Crap!

.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2018)

Tuesdays on Discovery  :good:


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 7, 2018)

History is better






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fire6water (Jul 7, 2018)

Burgers with some


----------



## andreoide (Jul 7, 2018)

Do Aliens Exist?


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 7, 2018)

Be an alien





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 7, 2018)

No I won't


----------



## Cyberdr3am (Jul 8, 2018)

but I think


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2018)

but I am


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 8, 2018)

[/COLOR]





TravisBean said:


> but I am

Click to collapse



Prepare alien uitschots





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 8, 2018)

to dump aliens


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2018)

hello hello hello


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 8, 2018)

hi hi hi


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2018)

Ha ha ha


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 8, 2018)

someone's overdosed drugs


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2018)

Or cheap booze


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2018)

On LSD trip


----------



## dragonn2 (Jul 9, 2018)

which really means


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2018)

dragonn2 said:


> which really means

Click to collapse



Garden of Eden


----------



## andreoide (Jul 9, 2018)

Frk'n tripping hippies 
@&%#*@!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 9, 2018)

some useless bs


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 9, 2018)

Some greek pandoura?






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Some greek pandoura?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want one


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 10, 2018)

go buy one


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2018)

Play for us


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2018)

the piano man


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2018)

likes sailorgirls too


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2018)

sing a song


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 10, 2018)

dance all night


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2018)

and play along


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2018)

Play ping pong


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 10, 2018)

Took the racket






I have skullz





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 10, 2018)

no luck, mate


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2018)

its so strange


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2018)

when you're strange


----------



## andreoide (Jul 11, 2018)

People remember your


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 11, 2018)

Worst day in

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 11, 2018)

your freshman year


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2018)

Happy China Buffet


----------



## andreoide (Jul 11, 2018)

I love chinagirls


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 11, 2018)

I hate icecream







Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> I hate icecream

Click to collapse



that's not normal

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




andreoide said:


> I love chinagirls

Click to collapse



don't we all?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes    We    Do

We

Do


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 12, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Yes We Do
> 
> We
> 
> Do

Click to collapse



that's five words...


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes they are


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2018)

Confucius say: He


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2018)

Will murder your


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 13, 2018)

Body and soul


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 13, 2018)

with kitchen knife


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 13, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> with kitchen knife

Click to collapse



France will win


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 13, 2018)

You sure sir?






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2018)

Nobody really knows


----------



## andreoide (Jul 14, 2018)

The Greek don't....


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 14, 2018)

no one is...


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 14, 2018)

Able to get

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jul 14, 2018)

any info about


----------



## andreoide (Jul 15, 2018)

the cigarettesmoking man


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 15, 2018)

And Johnny Walker


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2018)

knows the Shadow


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 15, 2018)

despite him being


----------



## andreoide (Jul 16, 2018)

looking for money


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 16, 2018)

and some gold


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 16, 2018)

Gift me that





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2018)

No free lunch!


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 16, 2018)

Buy your own!


----------



## andreoide (Jul 16, 2018)

Go over there.  ----->


----------



## andreoide (Jul 16, 2018)

Waiting for you.....


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2018)

call my name


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2018)

The Danger, Skyler


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2018)

Danger Will Robinson !


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 17, 2018)

All the planet

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 17, 2018)

will beg you


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 17, 2018)

To evaporate them





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 17, 2018)

into small bits


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2018)

Doomsday has arrived


----------



## andreoide (Jul 18, 2018)

American idiot arived


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 18, 2018)

You hate Trump?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 18, 2018)

n00bs want VoLTE


----------



## andreoide (Jul 19, 2018)

Noobs want Trump


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 19, 2018)

Noobs support him





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 19, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Noobs support him
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop the bankers


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kill them all

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 20, 2018)

Use moderation team


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 20, 2018)

But it fails

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 20, 2018)

to ban users


----------



## andreoide (Jul 20, 2018)

Who needs ban?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 20, 2018)

Some noobs need


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 20, 2018)

Theyll do magic

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 20, 2018)

like fake accounts


----------



## andreoide (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump has fakeaccount????


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump cares not


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump knows not


----------



## andreoide (Jul 20, 2018)

Dangerous he is


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 21, 2018)

In spite of


----------



## andreoide (Jul 21, 2018)

Aliens. They're fiction


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 21, 2018)

You don't say?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 21, 2018)

.....


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 21, 2018)

Want more internet





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 22, 2018)

Who are they


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2018)

that creep all


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 22, 2018)

Over the screen


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 22, 2018)

Finished a sentence  !!!!!!!

:victory:


----------



## andreoide (Jul 22, 2018)

People are  s t r a n g e


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 22, 2018)

Technically nine words


----------



## andreoide (Jul 22, 2018)

It was iresistable

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

It felt good


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope so


----------



## andreoide (Jul 22, 2018)

I Like to


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 23, 2018)

cry out loud


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm so proud


----------



## andreoide (Jul 24, 2018)

In the cloud ...


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 24, 2018)

Wasting my Internet


----------



## andreoide (Jul 24, 2018)

And your life


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 25, 2018)

until Judgement Day


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2018)

"I'll be back"


----------



## andreoide (Jul 26, 2018)

See ya around


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2018)

Obey your Master


----------



## andreoide (Jul 26, 2018)

music from hell

: - (


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2018)

so you tell


----------



## andreoide (Jul 26, 2018)

It sounds bad


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 26, 2018)

Said the horriblemusophobic!!!





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 27, 2018)

Europeans bash CTS


----------



## andreoide (Jul 27, 2018)

We bash idiots


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 28, 2018)

Every time since


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2018)

Trump fired someone


----------



## andreoide (Jul 28, 2018)

He's a rat !


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 28, 2018)

And very fat!


----------



## andreoide (Jul 28, 2018)

...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 28, 2018)

No silly politics


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2018)

Commander In Cheese!


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 28, 2018)

Brewing radioactive milk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 28, 2018)

You mean oil


----------



## JLarks (Jul 28, 2018)

Oil? Bush anyone?


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 28, 2018)

Oil we go





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 29, 2018)

USA spreads terror


----------



## vbajs (Jul 29, 2018)

andreoide said:


> USA spreads terror

Click to collapse



And we die


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2018)

andreoide said:


> USA spreads terror

Click to collapse



no, it doesn't


Edit:
 I'm probably the strictest guy about following the three-word rule on this forum. A little playful banter can be tolerated, however, it is strictly forbidden to have political debates as described in the rules. Please edit your post.


----------



## Raiz (Jul 29, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> no, it doesn't
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I'm probably the strictest guy about following the three-word rule on this forum. A little playful banter can be tolerated, however, it is strictly forbidden to have political debates as described in the rules. Please edit your post.

Click to collapse



You are right


----------



## JLarks (Jul 29, 2018)

Let's start afresh


----------



## Raiz (Jul 29, 2018)

JLarks said:


> Let's start afresh

Click to collapse



Of you go


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 29, 2018)

Follow forum rules


----------



## JLarks (Jul 29, 2018)

RaiZProduction said:


> Of you go

Click to collapse



Once upon a


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 29, 2018)

time there was


----------



## andreoide (Jul 29, 2018)

Deleted
I'll follow forum rules from now on


----------



## andreoide (Jul 29, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> no, it doesn't
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I'm probably the strictest guy about following the three-word rule on this forum. A little playful banter can be tolerated, however, it is strictly forbidden to have political debates as described in the rules. Please edit your post.

Click to collapse



Edit: Edit yours yourself, why should you be the only one by reply making also a political statement.
Saying you are, and playing the wiseguy does not máke you a wise guy automatically....



---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




eurodiesel said:


> time there was

Click to collapse



a nice wiseguy


----------



## JLarks (Jul 29, 2018)

andreoide said:


> a nice wiseguy

Click to collapse



called Queue. He


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 30, 2018)

bought Shell VPower


----------



## andreoide (Jul 30, 2018)

RaiZProduction said:


> You are right

Click to collapse



No hes not

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




eurodiesel said:


> bought Shell VPower

Click to collapse



towards Android Lineage


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 30, 2018)

But when Papaius?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2018)

Devour the souls


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 30, 2018)

Into the XDAbyss






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jul 30, 2018)

Exploring underwater cities


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 31, 2018)

nature's punishment onHumans


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> nature's punishment onHumans

Click to collapse



that's four words


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2018)

not with thatattitude


----------



## SteveX107 (Jul 31, 2018)

awesome rocket launcher


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 31, 2018)

that launches rockets


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jul 31, 2018)

Actually VoLTE requests

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## eurodiesel (Jul 31, 2018)

to piss maintainers


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2018)

indubitably dear Watson


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 3, 2018)

for silence's sake


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2018)

... ... .... !


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> for silence's sake

Click to collapse



of the Lambs


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2018)

Its against forumrules
    :angel:


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

which nobody cares


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2018)

Why should anyone :cyclops:


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

Bcoz noob reasons


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2018)

"Boz" Scaggs knows


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2018)

Eurodiesel isn't noob


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2018)

but, a boob


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

in cowie's dreams ?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope not


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Aug 4, 2018)

anyone believes UN






Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2018)

dandy as candy


----------



## woodman (Aug 5, 2018)

crush saga is


----------



## andreoide (Aug 5, 2018)

Crush Candy Bar


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Crush Candy Bar

Click to collapse



Maximum protein energy


----------



## andreoide (Aug 6, 2018)

Blue pill unnecessary


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 6, 2018)

to die from


----------



## andreoide (Aug 6, 2018)

Sailorgirls we'all love
 <3


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 6, 2018)

except for Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2018)

Lydia oh Lydia


----------



## andreoide (Aug 7, 2018)

the little mermaid


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 7, 2018)

who can't compile


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2018)

or even file


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 7, 2018)

lawsuits against sailorgirls


----------



## andreoide (Aug 7, 2018)

and their "captains". ....


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 7, 2018)

HotNews: CAPTAINS SUED!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> HotNews: CAPTAINS SUED!!!

Click to collapse



cheat cheat cheat


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 8, 2018)

Until mods arrive


----------



## andreoide (Aug 8, 2018)

killing them softly


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2018)

with his song


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 9, 2018)

that youtube blacklisted


----------



## andreoide (Aug 9, 2018)

for good reason


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2018)

it's open season


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 10, 2018)

for hunting cows


----------



## KB2VYZ (Aug 11, 2018)

For some steak


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 11, 2018)

for weekend BBQ


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2018)

Prime Rib envy


----------



## master-ishaq (Aug 12, 2018)

Eye sees something


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 12, 2018)

Ha ha haha 



master-ishaq said:


> Haha

Click to collapse



(ahem, read the title, it says THREE WORD STORY)


----------



## andreoide (Aug 12, 2018)

Silence of lambs


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 12, 2018)

inside XDA thread


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 12, 2018)

where he asked


----------



## jobird (Aug 12, 2018)

what about that...


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Note 9 envy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2018)

zonly1 said:


> Note 9 envy

Click to collapse



Not for long


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 13, 2018)

until prices drop


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 13, 2018)

to the abyss


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 13, 2018)

where people want


----------



## vtuan10 (Aug 13, 2018)

to buy bitcoin


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 13, 2018)

to replace with


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2018)

solid gold bars


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 14, 2018)

which are fake


----------



## andreoide (Aug 14, 2018)

gold plated lead


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2018)

Goldfinger, he's the


----------



## andreoide (Aug 14, 2018)

friend of woman


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 15, 2018)

you mean women


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2018)

yes he does


----------



## andreoide (Aug 16, 2018)

I like sailorwomen


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2018)

yowza yowza yowza

View attachment 4573772


----------



## andreoide (Aug 17, 2018)

That's Neptune's daughter !


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 17, 2018)

Y'all remember Neptune?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 17, 2018)

Now i remember


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Neptune

:laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2018)

what it's like


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 18, 2018)

was like win2k


----------



## andreoide (Aug 18, 2018)

And than came....


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 18, 2018)

mighty Windows XP


----------



## andreoide (Aug 19, 2018)

XP was G R E A T

            <3


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 19, 2018)

definitely it _is_


----------



## andreoide (Aug 19, 2018)

Aint great nomore


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 19, 2018)

still great imo


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2018)

Best user interface


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 19, 2018)

great for flashing


----------



## andreoide (Aug 21, 2018)

.         *********************
         ★ I Like Sailorgirls ★
          *********************


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 21, 2018)

Lydia is better


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2018)

better get her


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2018)

away from eurodiesel


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 21, 2018)

and from husam


----------



## woodman (Aug 21, 2018)

Who is Lydia?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 22, 2018)

Lydia oh Lydia...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2018)

Google thy name


----------



## andreoide (Aug 22, 2018)

Find her back


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2018)

For the sailorboys


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2018)

like their toys


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 24, 2018)

With their hogs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 26, 2018)

Two days elapsed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2018)

with no reply


----------



## andreoide (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm so shy


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm damn lazy


----------



## andreoide (Aug 27, 2018)

Sleepy shy lazy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2018)

like a zombie


----------



## @rbiter (Aug 27, 2018)

On the top


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2018)

of Old Smokey


----------



## @rbiter (Aug 28, 2018)

My bong too


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 28, 2018)

With bottomless chaps


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm trolling again


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello troll moderator


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2018)

god save us


----------



## andreoide (Aug 28, 2018)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Steva (Aug 29, 2018)

Wat is love?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 29, 2018)

Lord Steva said:


> Wat is love?

Click to collapse



Are you kidding?


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 29, 2018)

brain got formatted


----------



## Hi7m3up (Aug 29, 2018)

installing upgraded firmware...


----------



## andreoide (Aug 29, 2018)

I'll be back. 



:laugh:


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 29, 2018)

In a flash


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2018)

Somebody made sense !!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 30, 2018)

Here I am


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 30, 2018)

seeing someone dying


----------



## andreoide (Aug 30, 2018)

There's no storyline  _ _ _  - - -  _ _ _


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 30, 2018)

infact, who cares?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 30, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> infact, who cares?

Click to collapse



You, i think?


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 30, 2018)

Lets start over


----------



## andreoide (Aug 30, 2018)

Once there was.....


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 31, 2018)

... a young man...


----------



## andreoide (Aug 31, 2018)

...who loved sailing...


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 31, 2018)

On stormy waters


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 31, 2018)

with no sharks.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2018)

fishing for crab


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 31, 2018)

but instead catching


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 31, 2018)

he traps them


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2018)

in spaceships over


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2018)

Crabs in Spacccceeeee............................. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> fishing for crab

Click to collapse



Can't see it


----------



## andreoide (Aug 31, 2018)

Cheers to VPN


----------



## JNehru (Aug 31, 2018)

I can stream ...


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 31, 2018)

VPN fo evaaa....


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 31, 2018)

Them in baskets?


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 31, 2018)

Not very likely.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

Bad bad boy's


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

Putlocker is hiding


----------



## andreoide (Sep 1, 2018)

like any VPN


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 1, 2018)

From those pirates


----------



## andreoide (Sep 1, 2018)

and their parrots


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 2, 2018)

you mean seeders? :laugh:


----------



## fire6water (Sep 2, 2018)

With my monster


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2018)

dong stuck inside


----------



## K1n9p1n (Sep 3, 2018)

my imagination, sadly


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 4, 2018)

ripped apart by


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 4, 2018)

some dude who


----------



## meesagandu (Sep 4, 2018)

doesn't have the


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 4, 2018)

ability to make


----------



## Paragkn (Sep 4, 2018)

the best of


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2018)

three word stories


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2018)

in a nutshell


----------



## Paragkn (Sep 5, 2018)

that made of


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 5, 2018)

something that is


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2018)

as tough as


----------



## Hunkman (Sep 5, 2018)

watching Justin Bieber


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2018)

Now I'm sick


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2018)

to my stomach.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2018)

Bieber always makes


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 5, 2018)

disgusting gay appearances 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2018)

to piss off


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 5, 2018)

anyone who sees


----------



## andreoide (Sep 6, 2018)

become like him!


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh hell no! ???


----------



## andreoide (Sep 7, 2018)

Let's talk about


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2018)

Thermonuclear propulsion systems


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 7, 2018)

in relation to


----------



## andreoide (Sep 7, 2018)

Sailorgirls, of course!


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 7, 2018)

RubEek said:


> hmm...:silly:

Click to collapse



Not Three Words! 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## finalvagas (Sep 7, 2018)

me, girl, empire


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2018)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## andreoide (Sep 7, 2018)

Only English please

.


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 7, 2018)

Let sailorgirls talk 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 8, 2018)

about things unseen


----------



## andreoide (Sep 8, 2018)

like Justin jumping


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2018)

on a trampoline.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 8, 2018)

pictures ain't words

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 9, 2018)

But its refreshing.....


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 9, 2018)

to see something


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 9, 2018)

that is....    colorful... 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2018)

and interestingly imaginative.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 10, 2018)

Next.....or New?


----------



## JS_Savior (Sep 10, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Next.....or New?

Click to collapse



will be decided


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 10, 2018)

on the next


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 10, 2018)

three word story. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 10, 2018)

New:  I like....


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 10, 2018)

those juicy apples 





Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 11, 2018)

my awesome garden 






Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 11, 2018)

*which wasn't demolished

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 11, 2018)

I demolish demolitians !!


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 11, 2018)

And anyone who


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 11, 2018)

asks about VoLTE

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 12, 2018)

and free applejuice


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 12, 2018)

will be punished


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 12, 2018)

with whips and


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2018)

Mad Cow Disease.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 12, 2018)

Let's schoot rabbits


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 13, 2018)

And cook them

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

in olive oil.


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 13, 2018)

Add some spice, 

(damn I'm hungry now  ) 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

and everything nice


----------



## andreoide (Sep 13, 2018)

Feast the beast


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanos will return


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 14, 2018)

little microscobic brain

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## JS_Savior (Sep 14, 2018)

and eat your


----------



## andreoide (Sep 15, 2018)

girlfriends brain too!


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 15, 2018)

sh*t into pants

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 15, 2018)

as soon as

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2018)

pigs take flight.


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 15, 2018)

Accidents will happen


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 15, 2018)

if not careful

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 15, 2018)

because eurodiesel takes


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 15, 2018)

a good sleep

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 15, 2018)

while he should


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

really be repenting


----------



## JS_Savior (Sep 17, 2018)

for the sins


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

andreoide said:


> because eurodiesel takes

Click to collapse




eurodiesel said:


> a good sleep

Click to collapse




andreoide said:


> while he should

Click to collapse




TravisBean said:


> really be repenting

Click to collapse




JS_Savior said:


> for the sins

Click to collapse



he committed here.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^
That's another story!


----------



## andreoide (Sep 17, 2018)

What is yours......


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

Unlike any other,


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2018)

sailorboys love Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh yea buddy


----------



## andreoide (Sep 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> sailorboys love Lydia

Click to collapse



Travisbean love drPoll

:laugh:


----------



## andreoide (Sep 18, 2018)

...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2018)

He's my hero


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 18, 2018)

hair on legs

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 18, 2018)

DrPoll likes to


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 18, 2018)

comb them regularly

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2018)

you're all preverts


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 19, 2018)

said no one

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lose his hair


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2018)

on a dare


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2018)

He's an idiot


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2018)

A billionaire idiot


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2018)

Billions failing braincells


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2018)

Green with envy


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 21, 2018)

that he took


----------



## andreoide (Sep 21, 2018)

all American's commonsence


----------



## Hi7m3up (Sep 21, 2018)

Commonsense for sure

Sent from my Swift 2 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2018)

ruining the usa


----------



## andreoide (Sep 22, 2018)

and the world


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2018)

I dislike sailortrumps


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2018)

I 


Love

Sailorgirls


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 23, 2018)

Sure you are

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> Sure you are
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thinking the days 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2018)

Trump wasn't predident


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2018)

Anti Trump thread?


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2018)

Three word thread


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Three word thread

Click to collapse



against president trump


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2018)

and deserting sailorgirls :laugh:


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 24, 2018)

which will affect


----------



## JamesDon (Sep 24, 2018)

the whole America's


----------



## andreoide (Sep 24, 2018)

and its president


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 24, 2018)

as well as

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2018)

that murderous Khamenei


----------



## andreoide (Sep 24, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> that murderous Khamenei

Click to collapse



Lies!      and fakeposting

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




eurodiesel said:


> as well as

Click to collapse



China's flagship Phones


----------



## Joshua020 (Sep 25, 2018)

that murderous Khamenei


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 25, 2018)

andreoide said:


> China's flagship Phones

Click to collapse



Beating crApple iCrap

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2018)

because XDA rooting


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 25, 2018)

And custom ROMs

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2018)

are always better


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2018)

than living with


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2018)

husam666 said:


> than living with

Click to collapse



a bad case


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 26, 2018)

with upset hardware 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2018)

and broken amoledscreen


----------



## Loki_Lau (Sep 26, 2018)

is better than


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 26, 2018)

Dot matrix displays

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Loki_Lau (Sep 26, 2018)

but samsung always


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 26, 2018)

ships bloated software

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2018)

Reason for root


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 26, 2018)

and unlocked bootloaders

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2018)

Don't forget TWRP!


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 26, 2018)

God Bless TWRP!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2018)

TWRP for President


----------



## woodman (Sep 26, 2018)

President will boot-


----------



## Loki_Lau (Sep 27, 2018)

fix your back


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 27, 2018)

with some screws

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 28, 2018)

BrianOates said:


> But who this hero//

Click to collapse



Three word story 


Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2018)

Just three words


----------



## woodman (Sep 28, 2018)

It is fixed


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2018)

It is rigged


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice for you 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Sep 29, 2018)

It's lonely here

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2018)

always get what


----------



## andreoide (Sep 30, 2018)

I want meat


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2018)

such a treat


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2018)

A good steak


----------



## andreoide (Sep 30, 2018)

on the grill


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm a cannibal


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 1, 2018)

Eating smiling cows? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 1, 2018)

Sooooo very delicious !!!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2018)

and so nutritious


----------



## andreoide (Oct 2, 2018)

Carrots and potatoes


----------



## andreoide (Oct 2, 2018)

Dinner with sailorgirls !!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 3, 2018)

Partying all night 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 3, 2018)

Seeing what happened 


Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2018)

Rawhide everywhere around


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2018)

andreoide said:


> Rawhide everywhere around

Click to collapse



your bovine obsession


----------



## JS_Savior (Oct 4, 2018)

will make the


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2018)

cow in you


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 4, 2018)

In your dreams. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Loki_Lau (Oct 5, 2018)

Only Loki can


----------



## andreoide (Oct 5, 2018)

whisper with cows.


----------



## JS_Savior (Oct 5, 2018)

Stop cow mentions


----------



## IronRoo (Oct 5, 2018)

He's a bull


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 5, 2018)

In slight disguise 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 5, 2018)

We love cows


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 5, 2018)

That like sailorgirls 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 5, 2018)

one millon dollars


----------



## andreoide (Oct 6, 2018)

is spend on


----------



## HashyCode (Oct 6, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 6, 2018)

Now I'm confused


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 7, 2018)

love of madhouse


----------



## andreoide (Oct 7, 2018)

Julie zijn knettergek


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 7, 2018)

I hazn't anderstend

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 7, 2018)

Because its Dutch


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2018)

Confucius say; "He ___


----------



## andreoide (Oct 7, 2018)

__"is lost too".


----------



## andreoide (Oct 7, 2018)

But..... 
What about


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 8, 2018)

Die to hard


----------



## DickDokster (Oct 8, 2018)

it does not


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 8, 2018)

continue the story

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2018)

or make senese


----------



## andreoide (Oct 8, 2018)

or make sense 

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




TravisBean said:


> or make senese

Click to collapse



that is Norwegian
(and makes no sense either lollolol)


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 8, 2018)

andreoide said:


> or make sense
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



language boy's savage 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 9, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> language boy's savage

Click to collapse



Story stops again :crying:


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 9, 2018)

We'll start again

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2018)

Fairy tales can


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 10, 2018)

start later on

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 10, 2018)

Its getting later....


----------



## andreoide (Oct 11, 2018)

And more later....


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2018)

be told, they


----------



## andreoide (Oct 11, 2018)

jumped as friends


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 11, 2018)

Into a bathtub

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Hummerschmidt (Oct 11, 2018)

*what*

What about this?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> Into a bathtub

Click to collapse



filled with wine


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 11, 2018)

and rose leaves

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 11, 2018)

lighted by candles


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2018)

andreoide said:


> lighted by candles

Click to collapse



in the wind

View attachment 4617012


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2018)

Never knowing who


----------



## andreoide (Oct 12, 2018)

farted in darkness


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 12, 2018)

in the pocket


----------



## IronRoo (Oct 14, 2018)

Was a rocket


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2018)

which would fly


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 14, 2018)

to the moon

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2018)

to pick up


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2018)

two special astronauts


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 14, 2018)

who are hungover

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2018)

in a weightless


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 15, 2018)

Galaxy far away


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Clown said:


> Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Jar Jar Binks


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Jar Jar Binks

Click to collapse



speech impediment dominates


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 15, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Jar Jar Binks

Click to collapse



And Juan Solo


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2018)

Clown hates Bean


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 16, 2018)

Clown isn't fearful 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2018)

of Milky Way


----------



## andreoide (Oct 16, 2018)

Or flying cows


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2018)

Take a hike!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 16, 2018)

on a bike


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 17, 2018)

Maybe also trike 





Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 18, 2018)

super green bike


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2018)

Like Pee-wee Herman's


----------



## andreoide (Oct 20, 2018)

That American moron.....


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 20, 2018)

who drives PTcruiser 








Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 21, 2018)

and people mad


----------



## tophatter8086 (Oct 22, 2018)

because he tokyo


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2018)

tophatter8086 said:


> because he tokyo

Click to collapse



Speaka Da English?


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 22, 2018)

no hablo inglés

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 22, 2018)

Ni hao. Hai!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2018)

did you know


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2018)

No? About what?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 24, 2018)

the Tannenbaum straits


----------



## andreoide (Oct 24, 2018)

The Tanne whaaat???


----------



## andreoide (Oct 26, 2018)

3Wrdstry is dead?


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 26, 2018)

Errr, um, no? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 26, 2018)

Than...... I'm glad


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 26, 2018)

Me too bruh

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2018)

cool cool cool


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2018)

Yippiii kaa yaaaayyy :laugh:


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks dead anyhow


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 28, 2018)

Without smiley cow

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2018)

Travis is drunk


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 29, 2018)

and avoiding drunkposts

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2018)

Travis is hungover


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 29, 2018)

What about husam? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> What about husam?

Click to collapse



Husam practices abstinence


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 29, 2018)

to prevent addiction 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2018)

to eurodeisel's little


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 30, 2018)

minions that are

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## JenVese (Oct 31, 2018)

suffering from chronic


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 31, 2018)

rom flashing addiction 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 2, 2018)

that everyone has

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2018)

recently got over


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2018)

over and over


----------



## Mrpookie (Nov 2, 2018)

or so they


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 2, 2018)

think about it

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## defcomg (Nov 3, 2018)

everyday i do


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2018)

about ultimate ROM's


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 3, 2018)

and magisk modules

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Developer. (Nov 3, 2018)

defcomg said:


> everyday i do

Click to collapse



Thanks for your hard work


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 3, 2018)

Developer. said:


> Thanks for your hard work

Click to collapse



3 words please

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2018)

if you would


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 3, 2018)

care enough about

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2018)

not using more


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2018)

than is required


----------



## andreoide (Nov 4, 2018)

so we can


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 5, 2018)

continue this thread

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 5, 2018)

without any further


----------



## Mandy uncaged (Nov 5, 2018)

Cheddar Goblin Yummy


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 6, 2018)

thingies that can

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 6, 2018)

distract you from


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 6, 2018)

passing the exams 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 7, 2018)

of rooting and


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2018)

dead thread boredom*.*


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 7, 2018)

Meanwhile VoLTE beggers

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2018)

get very frustrated


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 8, 2018)

andreoide said:


> get very frustrated

Click to collapse



when Android9 ditched

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> when Android9 ditched

Click to collapse



for an  iPhone2000

:laugh:


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 8, 2018)

which was crap

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2018)

like all iPhones


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2018)

deeply satisfying, not


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2018)

any more today


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 9, 2018)

because someone's grumpy

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2018)

all the time


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2018)

is ruining every


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2018)

chance I get


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 9, 2018)

to be a

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2018)

virtual smiling cow





:laugh:


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 10, 2018)

escaping from California


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2018)

Check in, but


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 10, 2018)

got caught again

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2018)

get fooled again


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 10, 2018)

get banned again

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2018)

and reinstated again.


----------



## paulsims (Nov 12, 2018)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Smartphones with AI


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2018)

make people dumber

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2018)

Look before you


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 12, 2018)

Cross the road

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2018)

to higher enlightenment


----------



## andreoide (Nov 13, 2018)

and dont forget


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2018)

the devil is


----------



## andreoide (Nov 13, 2018)

always trying to


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2018)

ask for ETAs

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2018)

reveal the details


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2018)

of rom development

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## dragonqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

*Dragons*



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



She has Dragons


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2018)

that protect her


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2018)

from idiotic decisions

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2018)

and diesel fumes............


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 13, 2018)

from cheaterbox VWs

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 13, 2018)

The lawsuits proliferated


----------



## Zd0s (Nov 13, 2018)

that she was


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2018)

Donald Trump's mistress


----------



## geekhunt (Nov 14, 2018)

*Three Word Story*



GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



She loved him


----------



## andreoide (Nov 14, 2018)

geekhunt said:


> She loved him

Click to collapse



Follow the thread!!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




TravisBean said:


> Donald Trump's mistress

Click to collapse



is ugly too


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 14, 2018)

to stop clocks

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekhunt (Nov 14, 2018)

*Three Word Story*



eurodiesel said:


> to stop clocks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



He ran fast


----------



## mazerob (Nov 14, 2018)

geekhunt said:


> He ran fast

Click to collapse



 To the house


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 14, 2018)

and didn't find

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2018)

what he was


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2018)

but he found


----------



## andreoide (Nov 15, 2018)

himself lost again


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 15, 2018)

to some stupidity

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2018)

considering the humidity


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 16, 2018)

is going kaput

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2018)

a very dry


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2018)

Martini is great


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2018)

shaken, not stirred


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 17, 2018)

which isn't worth

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2018)

stop drinking, start


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 17, 2018)

LineageOS 16 compilation

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2018)

some continuity here.


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 19, 2018)

Someone's indeed grumpy... 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2018)

Want a story


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 19, 2018)

that will go

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Funzih (Nov 20, 2018)

all still waiting


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2018)

for Jim Morrison


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 22, 2018)

and double posters 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekhunt (Nov 23, 2018)

Say it again


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 23, 2018)

Edits don't count

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2018)

not with that


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 23, 2018)

But with this


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> But with this

Click to collapse



archaic glitchy interface


----------



## andreoide (Nov 24, 2018)

nothing will work


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2018)

for you mom


----------



## andreoide (Nov 24, 2018)

or your dad


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 24, 2018)

or everyone else. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 24, 2018)

Thats why we


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2018)

are all glad


----------



## andreoide (Nov 25, 2018)

to be alive !

https://g.co/kgs/DFz3tq


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2018)

And pumping steel.


----------



## andreoide (Nov 25, 2018)

And chewing iron.


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 25, 2018)

And drinking mercury 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 26, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> And drinking mercury
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Are you crazy?


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 26, 2018)

Who said I'm? ? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 26, 2018)

It is safe.....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2018)

if you're dead


----------



## ZohanRash (Nov 27, 2018)

I feel like


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 27, 2018)

someone's gonna crap

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## adiarzri (Nov 27, 2018)

oh my god


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 27, 2018)

God is everyone's 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2018)

favorite excuse for


----------



## Loki_Lau (Nov 28, 2018)

Doing nasty things


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2018)

In the name


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 28, 2018)

of the king

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2018)

I beseech you,


----------



## mmnspeed (Nov 28, 2018)

Stop this nonsense


----------



## andreoide (Nov 28, 2018)

Y'all crazy fools


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 28, 2018)

Y'all die someday 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 28, 2018)

Y'all meet y'amaker


----------



## Michealviens (Nov 29, 2018)

and what will


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 29, 2018)

make no sense

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2018)

at The Sandshaker,


----------



## andreoide (Nov 29, 2018)

That is nonsence


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2018)

I resemble that


----------



## kyliemary (Nov 30, 2018)

Is it so


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 30, 2018)

again and again

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 30, 2018)

No we dont


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 1, 2018)

We will sustain

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2018)

We are champions


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2018)

my friend, and


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 1, 2018)

plays the Ukulele


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 1, 2018)

at 3 AM 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2018)

ignoring the neighbours


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2018)

Finish that song


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2018)

killing me softly


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2018)

with his song


----------



## andreoide (Dec 2, 2018)

So......
Now what?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2018)

finish the song !!


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 3, 2018)

He's already dead. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 3, 2018)

Finish it y'self


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2018)

Telling my whole


----------



## andreoide (Dec 3, 2018)

story to strangers


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2018)

with his words


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 3, 2018)

not being understood

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 3, 2018)

in the neighbourhood


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2018)

the Hood Rats


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 4, 2018)

eating his brain

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 4, 2018)

like wild zombies


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2018)

relentlessly gorging themselves.


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 4, 2018)

Meanwhile, page's 4444.

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 4, 2018)

Better than 666


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2018)

My, such buffoonery


----------



## andreoide (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes, all monkyshine.....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 6, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> Meanwhile, page's 4444.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Please look again


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2018)

and you'll see


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 6, 2018)

That I'm right

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 6, 2018)

eurodiesel said:


> That I'm right
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't think so


----------



## andreoide (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes he's right


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2018)

Stop clowning around


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 7, 2018)

and scaring children

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 7, 2018)

and xda- members
:crying:


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 7, 2018)

and other moderators

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 8, 2018)

khalisee said:


> and Senior Members

Click to collapse



And my girlfriendlookingovermyshoulderatyourpicture


----------



## Hyerald (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank you, next


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 8, 2018)

Queue has finised. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DickDokster (Dec 8, 2018)

Winter is coming


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 8, 2018)

You don't say?  

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## kyliemary (Dec 8, 2018)

They are Watching


----------



## andreoide (Dec 8, 2018)

you from the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2018)

towering heights of


----------



## Ley (Dec 8, 2018)

Dad caught me


----------



## andreoide (Dec 8, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> towering heights of

Click to collapse



the top of

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




Ley said:


> Dad caught me

Click to collapse



Read the storyline


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 9, 2018)

andreoide said:


> the top of

Click to collapse



the old building

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 9, 2018)

Upon which stands


----------



## andreoide (Dec 9, 2018)

staring down with


----------



## andreoide (Dec 9, 2018)

red eyed faces


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 10, 2018)

being nightmare fuel

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2018)

Tango with Tigers


----------



## andreoide (Dec 13, 2018)

Houseparty with elephants


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 13, 2018)

Waltzing with cows

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 13, 2018)

Phishing while fishing


----------



## Michealviens (Dec 13, 2018)

Hunting The Hyena


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2018)

jumping with kangaroos


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2018)

swimming with sharks


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 14, 2018)

flying with falcons

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2018)

jawdropping with JAWS


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2018)

Chewing with Chewie


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2018)

Stewing with Stewie


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2018)

Reading with Rebecca


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2018)

Judging with Judy


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2018)

Dodging with dodgers


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 15, 2018)

No need to. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## IronRoo (Dec 15, 2018)

In a world


----------



## andreoide (Dec 16, 2018)

without a word


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 16, 2018)

Silence is Golden


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 16, 2018)

Indeed it is

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 16, 2018)

make some noise


----------



## andreoide (Dec 16, 2018)

with your voice


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2018)

I've no choice


----------



## andreoide (Dec 17, 2018)

than moooo loud


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2018)

at the moon


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2018)

shouted Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 17, 2018)

but nobody cared. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2018)

except Ozzy fans


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 17, 2018)

who didn't care

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2018)

if he loved


----------



## andreoide (Dec 17, 2018)

or loved not


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2018)

our lovely Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2018)

who had chlamydia


----------



## Mrpookie (Dec 20, 2018)

from a bear


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2018)

a biological impossibility


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2018)

born manbear child!


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 20, 2018)

who drove everybody

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2018)

towards the manbearpig


----------



## andreoide (Dec 21, 2018)

in Cartmans SouthPark


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 21, 2018)

and no one 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2018)

comprehends this thread.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2018)

except the enlightened


----------



## andreoide (Dec 23, 2018)

of this topic


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2018)

So What Next


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 24, 2018)

Something's gonna crack... 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2018)

and it's your


----------



## andreoide (Dec 24, 2018)

own android screen


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 25, 2018)

on some iCrap

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2018)

that just works


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 25, 2018)

like a toy

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 25, 2018)

not a joy


----------



## andreoide (Dec 27, 2018)

Can anyone tell


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2018)

What is What


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 27, 2018)

or who's who?


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 27, 2018)

or how's how? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 27, 2018)

Or why's why?


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes we can


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2018)

thanks obummer, you


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2018)

Nooooooooooo
Not me!!


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 28, 2018)

Areee 
Youuuuu 
Sureeeeeee??? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2018)

Yesssssssss
Veeeeryyyyyy
Suuuuuuureeeeee


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2018)

what's going on?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2018)

sang the Temptation's


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2018)

with temptatationing voices


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 29, 2018)

just like before. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2018)

So.... Another reason


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 30, 2018)

to make worse 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 30, 2018)

beyond any repair


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2018)

The spacecraft traveled


----------



## andreoide (Dec 30, 2018)

to a nearby


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2018)

planet where the


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2018)

apes are rulers


----------



## andreoide (Dec 31, 2018)

called planet Earth

. .


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2018)

The Event Horizon


----------



## eurodiesel (Dec 31, 2018)

On concrete hard

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2018)

Where Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## andreoide (Jan 1, 2019)

************************
* happy new year ! !*
************************


----------



## USBhost (Jan 1, 2019)

andreoide said:


> ************************
> * happy new year ! !*
> ************************

Click to collapse



Happy New Year's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2019)

Not for Jimmy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2019)

nooo, poor Jimmy


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 1, 2019)

hold my beer


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2019)

in which hand?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2019)

the middle one


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 2, 2019)

andreoide said:


> ************************
> * happy new year ! !*
> ************************

Click to collapse






USBhost said:


> Happy New Year's!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Happy New Year!!! ? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> the middle one

Click to collapse



That one's busy

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Jan 3, 2019)

Who is busy


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 3, 2019)

The middle hand. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2019)

it's constantly playing


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 3, 2019)

husam666 said:


> it's constantly playing

Click to collapse



his tiny ukulele


----------



## t-bob (Jan 4, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> his tiny ukulele

Click to collapse



in the sun


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2019)

Until it melts

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## pingpongs (Jan 4, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> Until it melts
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



And grows again



BTW I am  new to this forum Hii


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 4, 2019)

And melts again

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 4, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> And melts again
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



again and again


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Jan 5, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> again and again

Click to collapse



Until it blows


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 5, 2019)

Into a big

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> Into a big

Click to collapse



meaningless frivolous thread.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 5, 2019)

So.... What's up?


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> So.... What's up?

Click to collapse



My cholesterol is...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2019)

so low that


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2019)

moderators actually participate


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 6, 2019)

in time wasting

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## t-bob (Jan 6, 2019)

but ingeniously creative


----------



## andreoide (Jan 7, 2019)

and miraculously innovative


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 7, 2019)

forum games that


----------



## andreoide (Jan 7, 2019)

never end. 
How


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2019)

many times do


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 7, 2019)

a woodpecker peck


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2019)

the pecked wood


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 7, 2019)

husam666 said:


> the pecked wood

Click to collapse



if he dies


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2019)

and goes to


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 8, 2019)

the building by


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2019)

the Pearly Gates


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 8, 2019)

where no one

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2019)

hears you scream


----------



## Red5 (Jan 8, 2019)

for help because


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2019)

god isn't real.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 8, 2019)

Universe isn't real. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 8, 2019)

Smilingcows aren't real


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh yeah buddy


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 9, 2019)

XDA isn't real

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 9, 2019)

So I heard.


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 9, 2019)

some plunger sounds

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2019)

unclogging the sink


----------



## andreoide (Jan 9, 2019)

Smelling the stink


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2019)

it's getting deep................


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 10, 2019)

to the point 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2019)

things get ugly


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2019)

like your face


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2019)

speaking for yourself?


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2019)

Face of shame

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Good job husam666

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

Be proud dude

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Put everybody down

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

You feel better

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Husam666 tha King

:angel:


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 11, 2019)

whoa jus happnd? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2019)

Whoa gonna happen


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2019)

sextuplet post violation


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 12, 2019)

Will be awsome


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2019)

if he isn't


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2019)

so what's new?


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 12, 2019)

Nothing new here

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2019)

The ship sailed.............


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 12, 2019)

to Gilligan's Island


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2019)

to find the


----------



## t-bob (Jan 13, 2019)

very greatest of


----------



## IronRoo (Jan 13, 2019)

Steel Panther songs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 13, 2019)

no, the Skipper


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 13, 2019)

Then shouted angrily


----------



## krustyzy (Jan 13, 2019)

to make sure


----------



## t-bob (Jan 13, 2019)

it was heard


----------



## festafotra (Jan 13, 2019)

But it wasn't


----------



## andreoide (Jan 14, 2019)

just because of


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 14, 2019)

Gilligan's inability to


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2019)

find the continuum


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 15, 2019)

and hide it

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2019)

where the sun


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 15, 2019)

never ever shines

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2019)

on the british


----------



## t-bob (Jan 17, 2019)

queen when she


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2019)

runs for cover.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 17, 2019)

England is departing


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2019)

the soviet union


----------



## andreoide (Jan 17, 2019)

and planet earth.


----------



## t-bob (Jan 17, 2019)

For how long?


----------



## andreoide (Jan 18, 2019)

As long as


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 19, 2019)

you continue to


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2019)

ask people what


----------



## t-bob (Jan 20, 2019)

they want for


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2019)

breakfast and dinner.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2019)

egg's over please.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2019)

Have some tea


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 20, 2019)

without sugar, please. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DineshKumar09 (Jan 21, 2019)

What is next


----------



## izzyfacts (Jan 21, 2019)

after a cup


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2019)

of witches brew,


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 21, 2019)

and frog stew

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2019)

And guaranteed to


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 24, 2019)

fail the exams

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## krustyzy (Jan 24, 2019)

most miserably as


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Jan 24, 2019)

Tony when Thanos


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2019)

destroys fifty percent


----------



## andreoide (Jan 25, 2019)

of his brains


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 26, 2019)

during the assessment

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2019)

of Blondy Idiot


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 26, 2019)

Who was hot


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2019)

in summer sun


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 27, 2019)

And chilly nights


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 27, 2019)

as in desert

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 27, 2019)

boiling his brains


----------



## william84 (Jan 28, 2019)

when he walked


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2019)

into a maze


----------



## andreoide (Jan 28, 2019)

of the matrix


----------



## ShadowFax (Jan 29, 2019)

In hot vinegar


----------



## andreoide (Jan 30, 2019)

until they're cooked


----------



## william84 (Jan 30, 2019)

and filled with


----------



## eurodiesel (Jan 31, 2019)

some wallnut shells

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2019)

like a pro


----------



## andreoide (Feb 2, 2019)

The Thread Stopped

:crying:


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2019)

Void of story


----------



## andreoide (Feb 2, 2019)

Let's start another


----------



## william84 (Feb 3, 2019)

where's the other?


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 3, 2019)

It doesn't exist. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## krustyzy (Feb 3, 2019)

was his comment,


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2019)

Into the deep.........


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2019)

.......there's no light.


----------



## woodman (Feb 4, 2019)

Where's hope then?


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughs at us. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Feb 5, 2019)

We smile back


----------



## krustyzy (Feb 5, 2019)

relentlessly, as ever


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2019)

as the assailant


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2019)

slipped into the


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 8, 2019)

XDA forum app 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2019)

only to find


----------



## woodman (Feb 8, 2019)

Fun and ROMs


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 8, 2019)

that are abandoned 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2019)

like foster children


----------



## pingpongs (Feb 9, 2019)

They grown up


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 9, 2019)

and sued their

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 9, 2019)

masters and ****ed


----------



## krustyzy (Feb 9, 2019)

the way they


----------



## ShadowFax (Feb 10, 2019)

Long lost parents


----------



## sackgnom (Feb 10, 2019)

smokin crack lonely


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2019)

Linguistically challenged individuals


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 11, 2019)

trying to think

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 11, 2019)

of how to...


----------



## woodman (Feb 11, 2019)

dig a hole


----------



## Thanos (Feb 12, 2019)

For my wife


----------



## sackgnom (Feb 12, 2019)

murdered by eurodiesel


----------



## woodman (Feb 12, 2019)

who was totally


----------



## xanthrax (Feb 13, 2019)

Call me now!


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Feb 14, 2019)

get a beer ?


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 14, 2019)

With smoked cheese

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## RavenBishop (Feb 14, 2019)

from the panties


----------



## DineshKumar09 (Feb 15, 2019)

To the Top


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2019)

N o t h i n g    m a k e s    s e n c e   !!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2019)

Surrender to voids


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2019)

Join the collective


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2019)

Resistance is futile


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 19, 2019)

when husam is

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2019)

kicking euro's butt


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 19, 2019)

in someone's dreams 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Barbersh (Feb 21, 2019)

about beautiful world


----------



## sackgnom (Feb 21, 2019)

while shooting up


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 22, 2019)

and shooting down

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2019)

unguided scud missiles


----------



## krustyzy (Feb 25, 2019)

aiming right for


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2019)

but too primitive


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2019)

Mooh mooh moooooooohh!


----------



## PatrickJohnson (Feb 26, 2019)

What is MOOOH


----------



## woodman (Feb 26, 2019)

MOOOH is a


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 26, 2019)

bunch of nonsense

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 26, 2019)

Like someone here


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2019)

Said the clown

:silly:


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 27, 2019)

who upset children

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 27, 2019)

as they ran


----------



## Mehara (Feb 27, 2019)

and there goes


----------



## eurodiesel (Feb 27, 2019)

Clown behind them

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2019)

seeking bloody revenge


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2019)

slips on banana

err on the side of kindness


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2019)

becomes slim shady


----------



## woodman (Mar 1, 2019)

Please stand up


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 1, 2019)

for your right


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2019)

for good life

err on the side of kindness


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2019)

and to PARTAAAYYYYY!


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2019)

HARDY ... till you


----------



## ArunRocker (Mar 2, 2019)

Do it with


----------



## andreoide (Mar 2, 2019)

nice looking sailorgirls


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2019)

what about Lydia?


----------



## woodman (Mar 3, 2019)

Lydia oh Lydia...


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 4, 2019)

who craves for

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DickDokster (Mar 4, 2019)

My Half Name


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 4, 2019)

which doesn't exist 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 4, 2019)

In the matrix


----------



## krustyzy (Mar 4, 2019)

we all know


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2019)

where to find


----------



## andreoide (Mar 4, 2019)

what we need


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2019)

Certainly not here


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2019)

or over there

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Shabina Akthar (Mar 5, 2019)

where I like


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 5, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Certainly not here

Click to collapse



Why not here?


----------



## andreoide (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why not here?

Click to collapse



Stick to the storyline please


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> Stick to the storyline please

Click to collapse



damn the storyline

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> Stick to the storyline please

Click to collapse



Not 3 words


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2019)

Clown speaks truth


----------



## andreoide (Mar 7, 2019)

Winnetou has spoken


----------



## ArunRocker (Mar 7, 2019)

Comment three words


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2019)

and you'll find


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 7, 2019)

nothing in your


----------



## andreoide (Mar 7, 2019)

brains left worth


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2019)

more than a

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Mar 9, 2019)

picture of sailorgirls :cyclops:


----------



## Booogerman (Mar 9, 2019)

Playing silly games


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2019)

winning practical prizes


----------



## andreoide (Mar 10, 2019)

and killing time


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2019)

killing brain cells

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 11, 2019)

until nothing's left

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2019)

looking waaaay back

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Passp0rt (Mar 11, 2019)

tilting my neck


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2019)

And getting whiplash


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 11, 2019)

With a suit


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 11, 2019)

of a clown 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 11, 2019)

Get outta town


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 12, 2019)

on my bike

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 12, 2019)

Without it's tires

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 12, 2019)

sparks be flyin

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Iamnegan (Mar 12, 2019)

To the north


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2019)

and the East


----------



## andreoide (Mar 12, 2019)

South and west


----------



## woodman (Mar 12, 2019)

and upside down


----------



## andreoide (Mar 13, 2019)

Left or right


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 13, 2019)

Heads or tails


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 13, 2019)

starting many fires

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Mar 13, 2019)

burning many tires


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 14, 2019)

While making donuts 






Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 14, 2019)

and burning rubber


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 14, 2019)

Or fastfood trays 









Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 14, 2019)

to burn more


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 15, 2019)

herb and such

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 15, 2019)

Burn moar rubbah!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2019)

Mice in space !!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2019)

Cats in lace !!


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh so naughty


----------



## Iamnegan (Mar 16, 2019)

Lets have fun


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 16, 2019)

in my coffin

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2019)

i'm still coughin

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 16, 2019)

Then quit smoking

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2019)

And start Vaping


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 16, 2019)

with cheap liquids

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 16, 2019)

and friendly sailorgirls


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 17, 2019)

andreoide said:


> and friendly sailorgirls

Click to collapse



With dangerous posts


----------



## andreoide (Mar 17, 2019)

Images from google


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> With dangerous posts

Click to collapse



and scary avatar


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 18, 2019)

Frightening small children


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 18, 2019)

Why so spooky? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 18, 2019)

Wel, why not?


----------



## andreoide (Mar 19, 2019)

We love android


----------



## rustam1010 (Mar 20, 2019)

then got up.....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 20, 2019)

andreoide said:


> We love android

Click to collapse



And love apple


----------



## andreoide (Mar 20, 2019)

and other fruits


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 20, 2019)

andreoide said:


> and other fruits

Click to collapse



Nahh..the phone


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 21, 2019)

is utter crap

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2019)

Pure Apple crap


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 21, 2019)

with jack-less "courage"? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 21, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> is utter crap
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





andreoide said:


> Pure Apple crap

Click to collapse



No, it isn't


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2019)

Here I am


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 22, 2019)

Looking for shills

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2019)

rock you like


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 22, 2019)

Like an animal.


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2019)

It's early morning


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 22, 2019)

sun comes out


.


----------



## andreoide (Mar 23, 2019)

Summer is near


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 23, 2019)

So people say

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 24, 2019)

snow melting away


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 24, 2019)

cargo loading bay

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 24, 2019)

the right way


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 24, 2019)

will never replay

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2019)

the left wing


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2019)

It's your thing


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 26, 2019)

Definitely not mine 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2019)

do what you


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 26, 2019)

always wanted to. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 26, 2019)

Ban some members


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 26, 2019)

at random threads

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 26, 2019)

Like this one


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 26, 2019)

Go on then

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 26, 2019)

dont be scared

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 26, 2019)

Of Mr Clown


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2019)

just a clown


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 27, 2019)

With some makeup

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2019)

sissy the clown


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2019)

get outta town


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 28, 2019)

Never come back

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Mar 28, 2019)

unless you have


----------



## Shabina Akthar (Mar 28, 2019)

Knowledge about GOT


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 29, 2019)

The worst show


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2019)

I've ever seen

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2019)

or ever will


----------



## MIA2567 (Mar 29, 2019)

He is right


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 29, 2019)

ofcourse i am

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> ofcourse i am

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## eurodiesel (Mar 30, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



Who says that? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2019)

definitely not software


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2019)

Three trees need


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 31, 2019)

don't need anything


----------



## Aaron-POP (Apr 1, 2019)

Then cut them


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 1, 2019)

And burn them

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 1, 2019)

With some members


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> With some members

Click to collapse



spamming like crazy:silly:


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2019)

Like a Pro


----------



## ArunRocker (Apr 2, 2019)

who knows all


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2019)

and never defeated.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 2, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> spamming like crazy:silly:

Click to collapse



You and me


----------



## andreoide (Apr 2, 2019)

will never be


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Apr 2, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> With some members

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> spamming like crazy:silly:

Click to collapse





Mr. Clown said:


> You and me

Click to collapse



Us and them


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2019)

....living in DreamCastle


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Apr 3, 2019)

andreoide said:


> ....living in DreamCastle

Click to collapse



with the nightmare 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9+ using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2019)

called Glaring  Clown..........


----------



## Ramkyjunior (Apr 3, 2019)

for instant help


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2019)

Ramkyjunior said:


> for instant help

Click to collapse


look on Yelp


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2019)

for killing clown


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2019)

andreoide said:


> for killing clown

Click to collapse



your post fail:silly:


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 3, 2019)

Frank Castle said:


> Us and them

Click to collapse



found my hideout


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> found my hideout

Click to collapse



run clown, run!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 3, 2019)

For your life

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> your post fail:silly:

Click to collapse



I regret nothing


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2019)

Make no apologies


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 4, 2019)

I hate apologies 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 4, 2019)

It wasnt apology


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes it was


----------



## woodman (Apr 4, 2019)

A poll maybe?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2019)

Wood Man said:


> A poll maybe?

Click to collapse



to troll maybe? :silly:


----------



## andreoide (Apr 4, 2019)

to clown around?


----------



## Angevil90 (Apr 4, 2019)

andreoide said:


> to clown around?

Click to collapse



with a joker


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2019)

while playing poker


----------



## andreoide (Apr 4, 2019)

while mining BitCoins


----------



## sackgnom (Apr 5, 2019)

To elect trump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

And rule America


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2019)

not the world   :good:


----------



## andreoide (Apr 7, 2019)

Everyone is sleeping?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 8, 2019)

oneway or another

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 8, 2019)

Too much ways

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 9, 2019)

lead to Rome


----------



## nintendfortnit (Apr 9, 2019)

*23*

x32

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

xxx


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2019)

andreoide said:


> lead to Rome

Click to collapse



need some maintenance


----------



## andreoide (Apr 10, 2019)

with GPS app


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 10, 2019)

That is broken

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sztarkel (Apr 10, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> That is broken
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Lost in woods


----------



## woodman (Apr 10, 2019)

Someone said woods??


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 10, 2019)

*prepares an axe*

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 10, 2019)

beware the dwarves

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Apr 11, 2019)

Wood Man said:


> Someone said woods??

Click to collapse



Only for burning

:laugh::silly:


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> *prepares an axe*

Click to collapse



bang bang Maxwell's


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Apr 11, 2019)

Hang on Travis


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 11, 2019)

He's Smiley Cow

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 11, 2019)

Not smiley clown

:cyclops:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2019)

don't mention @Mr. Clown


----------



## woodman (Apr 12, 2019)

otherwise you will


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 12, 2019)

Face your death

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Apr 12, 2019)

behind the curtain


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2019)

doing snu snu


----------



## javiervcia (Apr 13, 2019)

Ein zwei polizei....

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2019)

Drei Vier Grenadier


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 13, 2019)

fünf, sechs, alteHex

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2019)

sieben acht gutenacht


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2019)

neun, zehn, aufWiedersehen

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 14, 2019)

Back to English.......


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2019)

yeah, about that... 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 14, 2019)

yabba dabba do

err on the side of kindness


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2019)

Someone's burning brains

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Apr 14, 2019)

instead of wood


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 14, 2019)

Because Wood Man

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2019)

can't keep his


----------



## Itzamistry (Apr 14, 2019)

Is this fire?

https://open.spotify.com/track/05ewIMKEZpuN6ku9CNHL1o?si=u8JqTLJwSc6sigMUTaViWA


----------



## andreoide (Apr 14, 2019)

Don't have spotify


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 15, 2019)

Wood Man said:


> Someone said woods??

Click to collapse



I am hungry

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2019)

husam666 said:


> can't keep his

Click to collapse



wood dry enough


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2019)

because he wets

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2019)

it with beer


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2019)

That comes from

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2019)

Travisbean's own brewery


----------



## woodman (Apr 15, 2019)

Please invite us! ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 15, 2019)

to the party


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2019)

Party at Travisbean's???


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 15, 2019)

No barnyard plz ? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2019)

Travis is eternal

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 16, 2019)

This girl's crazy! 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## woodman (Apr 16, 2019)

Crazy like a


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2019)

fox in heat.


----------



## andreoide (Apr 16, 2019)

So she's foxy?





:laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2019)

cute little heartbreaker


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 17, 2019)

sweet little lovemaker


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2019)

You're high, cow. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2019)

Cow flies high


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2019)

Are you high? 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 18, 2019)

Am I high? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 18, 2019)

Nah, you're Sacred. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2019)

You're both stoned


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2019)

Narfle the Garthok


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2019)

Seeya later alligator


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 20, 2019)

Alligator is dead. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2019)

Guillotined his head


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2019)

To be, or


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm gonna spoil

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2019)

your neighbours parakeet?


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 20, 2019)

Nah, not that. 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 21, 2019)

How 'bout this? 
View attachment 4746491


----------



## andreoide (Apr 22, 2019)

MaryJoeSmith said:


> to be continued

Click to collapse



You think so?


----------



## tutukueh2019 (Apr 22, 2019)

Rock rock alligator


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 22, 2019)

MaryJoeSmith said:


> What is this?

Click to collapse



Two little bunnies


----------



## DJ Robby (Apr 22, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Two little bunnies

Click to collapse



sitting on celery


----------



## andreoide (Apr 22, 2019)

DJ Robby said:


> sitting on celery

Click to collapse



****ting in celery ?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2019)

That's an appetizer !!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2019)

You're a romantisizer


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2019)

Like a Pro


----------



## andreoide (Apr 24, 2019)

Go cow, go!


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 26, 2019)

To hell's kitchen 

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2019)

Insanity reigns supreme


----------



## andreoide (Apr 27, 2019)

Neverr being clever


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2019)

so you say


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 29, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> so you say

Click to collapse



As I say

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2019)

to what end?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2019)

dawsondragon said:


> old alcatel

Click to collapse



Three word story......................



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start,* only post 3 words *to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## Eddster3000 (Apr 29, 2019)

Learn more stuff


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2019)

That was brilliant !!


----------



## arknailed7754 (Apr 30, 2019)

Never helped anyone


----------



## Ramkyjunior (Apr 30, 2019)

Till The End


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2019)

was indeed inevitable


----------



## eurodiesel (Apr 30, 2019)

when ant man

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## krustyzy (Apr 30, 2019)

came along and


----------



## arknailed7754 (Apr 30, 2019)

Made love to


----------



## andreoide (Apr 30, 2019)

beautifull sailor girls

. .


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2019)

lived in a


----------



## TravisBean (May 2, 2019)

garbage can,
you


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 2, 2019)

.....


----------



## andreoide (May 4, 2019)

Stop the music's......


----------



## andreoide (May 5, 2019)

Enjoy the silence.....


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2019)

Dead thread dread


----------



## curiousrom (May 8, 2019)

said the pessimistic


----------



## andreoide (May 8, 2019)

Smiling cow? 
Fantastic!


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2019)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious and more


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2019)

letters in words


----------



## kacskrz (May 11, 2019)

sometimes looks like


----------



## curiousrom (May 11, 2019)

a foreign алфавит


----------



## andreoide (May 12, 2019)

That is interesting....


----------



## GuestK00235 (May 12, 2019)

Because i dont

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (May 12, 2019)

I watched Brandon


----------



## curiousrom (May 12, 2019)

and the letters


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (May 12, 2019)

are the same 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2019)

yet somehow different


----------



## curiousrom (May 12, 2019)

as they start


----------



## simonbigwave (May 13, 2019)

to do backup


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2019)

the power cuts


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (May 14, 2019)

and comes back 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2019)

stronger than ever.


----------



## andreoide (May 15, 2019)

overheating all hardware


----------



## curiousrom (May 15, 2019)

. My cyborg brain


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2019)

having burrrrrrrning pain

:crying:


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 17, 2019)

In this part


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2019)

of the country,


----------



## curiousrom (May 17, 2019)

known to humans
***


----------



## andreoide (May 18, 2019)

and to Androids


----------



## curiousrom (May 18, 2019)

as the Scrapyard
***


----------



## andreoide (May 18, 2019)

gets bigger and


----------



## TravisBean (May 18, 2019)

implodes on itself.


----------



## curiousrom (May 18, 2019)

creating a multilayered
***


----------



## andreoide (May 18, 2019)

tiny black hole


----------



## curiousrom (May 18, 2019)

illusion for outsiders
***


----------



## andreoide (May 25, 2019)

So.....
What's up?


----------



## eurodiesel (May 25, 2019)

Travis ate MrClown

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## blinkblare (May 25, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> Travis ate MrClown

Click to collapse



Laughing it off


----------



## curiousrom (May 25, 2019)

while the Scrapyard
***


----------



## andreoide (May 25, 2019)

is cleaned by


----------



## curiousrom (May 26, 2019)

starving part scavengers
***


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2019)

Clown needed salt


----------



## curiousrom (May 26, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Clown needed salt

Click to collapse



Throwing a wrench in the story is not cool IMO.

I suggest a new rule: just quote the post you want to reply to & ignore the off topic ones.


----------



## andreoide (May 26, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> Throwing a wrench in the story is not cool IMO.
> 
> I suggest a new rule: just quote the post you want to reply to & ignore the off topic ones.

Click to collapse



Offtopic !
3 wordstory!


----------



## eurodiesel (May 27, 2019)

andreoide said:


> Offtopic !
> 3 wordstory!

Click to collapse



^^^ Just like dis

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (May 27, 2019)

I'm so glad


----------



## curiousrom (May 27, 2019)

Glad wrapped body
***


----------



## curiousrom (May 28, 2019)

...semi-liquid decomposing biomaterials


----------



## gameplaygoon (May 29, 2019)

but then this


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2019)

completely meaningless discussion


----------



## curiousrom (May 29, 2019)

soliloquy reverbing reverberating forevermore
***


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> soliloquy reverbing forevermore

Click to collapse



soliloquy reverberated forevermore


----------



## curiousrom (May 29, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> soliloquy reverberated forevermore

Click to collapse



_I stand corrected. Sorry English is not my mother tongue. It's just #2 of 5 for me._ 
***



> soliloquy reverberating forevermore

Click to collapse



Android needs repair!
***


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2019)

So don't despair


----------



## andreoide (Jun 1, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> So don't despair

Click to collapse



at the fancyfair


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 2, 2019)

spare parts galore


----------



## andreoide (Jun 3, 2019)

finding  many more


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 3, 2019)

at the store


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 3, 2019)

on-the-spot: Scrapyard, Underground5


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> on-the-spot: Scrapyard, Underground5

Click to collapse



random thread buddy ????



GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only *post 3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 4, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> random thread buddy ????

Click to collapse



- part seller said.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 4, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> - part seller said.

Click to collapse



while calling the


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> while calling the

Click to collapse



biomechanical android repairman


----------



## andreoide (Jun 5, 2019)

ordering Travisbean's spareparts


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> ordering Travisbean's spareparts

Click to collapse



Backordered: 6 months!


----------



## paulsims (Jun 6, 2019)

Type three words


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 6, 2019)

said Android's repairman.

***


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you repairman!


----------



## andreoide (Jun 8, 2019)

Keep the storyline!!!!!!

%#+#%@%[email protected]@?&€?#%;#!&  !!


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 8, 2019)

andreoide said:


> %#+#%@%[email protected]@?&€?#%;#!&  !!

Click to collapse



Kidding!  Said Android.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 15, 2019)

Thread is dead


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2019)

Then bury it


----------



## andreoide (Jun 16, 2019)

with stones and


----------



## Septembersrain (Jun 17, 2019)

Toss it into 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2019)

a vat of


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 18, 2019)

Dead Cow Juice™.


----------



## Flackbackst (Jun 18, 2019)

Born, Work, Dead


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 18, 2019)

scrapyard's bleak moto


----------



## Septembersrain (Jun 18, 2019)

The souped up 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 18, 2019)

Septembersrain said:


> The souped up

Click to collapse



Android took flight
***


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jun 19, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> Android took flight
> ***

Click to collapse



Flight took off. . .

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jcmm11 (Jun 20, 2019)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> Flight took off. . .

Click to collapse



For parts unknown


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2019)

into the abyss


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2019)

of the nothingness

err on the side of kindness


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 20, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> of the nothingness

Click to collapse



illusion but gateway
***


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> of the nothingness

Click to collapse



that surrounds us.


----------



## curiousrom (Jun 20, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> illusion but gateway
> ***

Click to collapse



to Android's native


----------



## andreoide (Jun 20, 2019)

I like sailorgirs


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2019)

andreoide said:


> I like sailorgirs

Click to collapse



Lydia oh Lydia


----------



## IronRoo (Jun 21, 2019)

Floated my boat


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jun 21, 2019)

curiousrom said:


> illusion but gateway
> ***

Click to collapse



Gateway to heaven

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jun 21, 2019)

IronRoo said:


> Floated my boat

Click to collapse



Down the river

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2019)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> Down the river
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



marsha marsha marsha


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 21, 2019)

cant help but

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jun 22, 2019)

maybe i can


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 24, 2019)

help you with

Sent from my Lenovo Vibe K5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2019)

removing that wart.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2019)

Flesh eating bacteria


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2019)

in the wind

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jun 29, 2019)

bacteria got airborne


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2019)

Flew near hospital


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2019)

Triggered the Apocalypse


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 30, 2019)

and then people

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2019)

and Lydia too


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 1, 2019)

flew down to

err on the side of kindness


----------



## krustyzy (Jul 1, 2019)

the carthasis of


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2019)

the end of


----------



## galaxys (Jul 2, 2019)

time warped space


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2019)

And the Jetsons


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 2, 2019)

meet the @Mr. Clown

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2019)

The sprocket KIng


----------



## andreoide (Jul 3, 2019)

to have a


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 3, 2019)

Dabba Doo time


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2019)

The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> Dabba Doo time

Click to collapse



Wrong series buddy


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 3, 2019)

Jetsons met flintstones


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 3, 2019)

and they became

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2019)

Modern Stone-Age family


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 3, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> meet the @Mr. Clown
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Here I am


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> Here I am

Click to collapse



Rock you like


----------



## andreoide (Jul 3, 2019)

never ever before


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2019)

there were cellphones,


----------



## andreoide (Jul 5, 2019)

and scary clowns


----------



## GuestK00235 (Jul 5, 2019)

Who were awesome


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 5, 2019)

except for one

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 5, 2019)

wich troubles us


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 6, 2019)

and @Mr. Clown says

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 7, 2019)

the same as


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 7, 2019)

the witch doctor

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 8, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> and @Mr. Clown says
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



And @TravisBean says


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2019)

do onto others


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 8, 2019)

which is why

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2019)

he's always smiling


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2019)

Got that right!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 9, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Got that right!

Click to collapse



Always happy cow


----------



## andreoide (Jul 9, 2019)

Says scary MrClown


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2019)

with shiny shoes

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2019)

like it's Sunday


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2019)

at the funny-farm.


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2019)

There we have


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2019)

3 colors of

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2019)

the fifty shades


----------



## IronRoo (Jul 13, 2019)

#dcdcdc
#d3d3d3
#a9a9a9


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2019)

one two three

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2019)

what are we


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2019)

we are devo

err on the side of kindness


----------



## GuestK00235 (Jul 13, 2019)

Devo that beat


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2019)

up into the

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2019)

air and jump


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2019)

like Van Halen


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2019)

And van Helsing


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2019)

unlike the other

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 15, 2019)

he kills vampires


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2019)

and works at

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 17, 2019)

McDonalds in weekends


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 17, 2019)

on off days

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 18, 2019)

all night long


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2019)

over and over

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 19, 2019)

Could be something


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2019)

that he ate?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2019)

or else he

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 19, 2019)

ate brown leaves!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2019)

[emojiThumbsup]

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Jul 21, 2019)

So, now we


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 21, 2019)

will have to

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## galaxys (Jul 21, 2019)

fly south for


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 21, 2019)

the winter and


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 21, 2019)

the curry beef


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 21, 2019)

but the leprechaun

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## galaxys (Jul 22, 2019)

won the golf


----------



## Hercules8 (Jul 22, 2019)

Wanted the cheese


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 22, 2019)

and the wine

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Hercules8 (Jul 22, 2019)

Roses are red


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 23, 2019)

go to bed


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 23, 2019)

trippin like fred

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## needforspeedd (Jul 23, 2019)

I came home


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 23, 2019)

then went away

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## galaxys (Jul 23, 2019)

LCD from Timothy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 24, 2019)

Leary never gave

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 24, 2019)

A crap about


----------



## andreoide (Jul 24, 2019)

anything else but


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## andreoide (Jul 24, 2019)

wich makes it


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 24, 2019)

a smooth ride 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Jul 24, 2019)

though the police


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 25, 2019)

Might just disagree


----------



## galaxys (Jul 25, 2019)

with the flashbacks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 25, 2019)

and the voices

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Jul 25, 2019)

of the sailorgirls


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2019)

stroke sailor boys'


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2019)

who smoked big


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 26, 2019)

when on fire

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## galaxys (Jul 27, 2019)

in dry forest


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 27, 2019)

and would then

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Jul 27, 2019)

run into the


----------



## Raiz (Jul 29, 2019)

andreoide said:


> run into the

Click to collapse



Store next to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 29, 2019)

The place you


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 29, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> The place you

Click to collapse



 fear the most


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 30, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> fear the most

Click to collapse



And that is?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 30, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> And that is?

Click to collapse



Derry, Maine's sewers


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 30, 2019)

oh my god

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 30, 2019)

The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> Derry, Maine's sewers

Click to collapse



All these years?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Jul 30, 2019)

and decades later


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 30, 2019)

, a large alligator


----------



## andreoide (Jul 30, 2019)

made the decision


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 30, 2019)

To ingest meth


----------



## andreoide (Jul 30, 2019)

to become METHIGATOR


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 31, 2019)

which then brought

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 31, 2019)

Destruction and devastation


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2019)

to all xda's

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2019)

psychologically depraved participants.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 1, 2019)

looking for Freud


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2019)

discovered Pink Floyd


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> psychologically depraved participants.

Click to collapse



Like someone named

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2019)

mr. @MikeChannon  sir

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 1, 2019)

who sees all


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2019)

even when he's

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Aug 1, 2019)

stoned on aligatormeth


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 2, 2019)

andreoide said:


> stoned on aligatormeth

Click to collapse



Stoners gotta do


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 2, 2019)

the hokey pokey

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 2, 2019)

and learn to


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2019)

turn yourself around


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2019)

from addiction to


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 2, 2019)

the sweet spot

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## sackgnom (Aug 2, 2019)

of Donald Trump


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 3, 2019)

and the other

err on the side of kindness


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 6, 2019)

people were just


----------



## moSess (Aug 6, 2019)

Being sentimentalist escapist.


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 7, 2019)

This is how


----------



## RohitR15 (Aug 7, 2019)

yamum69u said:


> Can you give me a link to a website for PS3 free game downloads thank you

Click to collapse



Wrong Thread BRother


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2019)

like no other


----------



## galaxys (Aug 8, 2019)

rhyme in time


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2019)

one thin dime


----------



## iamookkk (Aug 8, 2019)

There are so many possibilities nowadays and you can grow up from nothing.
Work everyday ,24/7  and everything will change.
Start your own ****! If you need some i will do it.
I wrote a great article about Local Lead Generation  and read it an dtell me your thoughts!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2019)

iamookkk said:


> There are so many possibilities nowadays and you can grow up from nothing.
> Work everyday ,24/7  and everything will change.
> Start your own ****! If you need some i will do it.
> I wrote a great article about Local Lead Generation  and read it an dtell me your thoughts!

Click to collapse



Please don't spam


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 8, 2019)

because @Mr. Clown could

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> because @Mr. Clown could
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Do his magic

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2019)

and seek redemption


----------



## andreoide (Aug 8, 2019)

taking your soul


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 9, 2019)

3 day ban

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 9, 2019)

there it is

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2019)

asked for it


----------



## Poor Grammar (Aug 9, 2019)

Can't handle it


----------



## andreoide (Aug 9, 2019)

because the clown


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 10, 2019)

does one thing

err on the side of kindness


----------



## varma605 (Aug 10, 2019)

fell in love


----------



## whodisname (Aug 10, 2019)

Hell broke luce

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Aug 11, 2019)

she already married


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 11, 2019)

cheat lie lie


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 11, 2019)

a man of

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Aug 11, 2019)

honor and jokes


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 12, 2019)

said turtle to

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2019)

the bunny rabbit


----------



## dengerx (Aug 12, 2019)

is ready to


----------



## moSess (Aug 12, 2019)

Break his habit


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 12, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> the bunny rabbit

Click to collapse



Is Roger Rabbit


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 12, 2019)

with daisy may

err on the side of kindness


----------



## moSess (Aug 13, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> with daisy may
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Who wants to play


----------



## sucker for sony's (Aug 13, 2019)

Eat my resistor


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 13, 2019)

With the king


----------



## andreoide (Aug 14, 2019)

resistance is futile


----------



## moSess (Aug 14, 2019)

No such thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2019)

*Three Word Story*

Don't Trust Everyone


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't trust _anyone_


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 14, 2019)

trust your dog

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 14, 2019)

Dogs are trustworthy


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 14, 2019)

And politicians are


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 15, 2019)

a crazy bunch

err on the side of kindness


----------



## sunit_shirke (Aug 15, 2019)

*of people who*

Sent from my Realme 3 Pro


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2019)

manipulate statistics  deceptively


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> manipulate statistics  deceptively

Click to collapse



for the masses


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 15, 2019)

our own good

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 15, 2019)

isn't their priority


----------



## andreoide (Aug 15, 2019)

we gotta fight


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2019)

andreoide said:


> we gotta fight

Click to collapse



the whole time


----------



## andreoide (Aug 15, 2019)

for our right


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 15, 2019)

to use words

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2019)

to party! party!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 18, 2019)

Now I'm tired


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 18, 2019)

No rest for


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 18, 2019)

hundred years or

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 18, 2019)

Beastie Boy's music


----------



## andreoide (Aug 18, 2019)

Good old days


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2019)

when men were


----------



## eurodiesel (Aug 19, 2019)

some blithering idiots


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2019)

Those were the


----------



## andreoide (Aug 20, 2019)

Archie Bunker days :laugh:


----------



## andreoide (Aug 23, 2019)

But than again


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2019)

anyone could have

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Aug 24, 2019)

a rooted phone


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 24, 2019)

or something with

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Aug 25, 2019)

a removable battery


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 25, 2019)

i know right

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2019)

from wrong, but?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 25, 2019)

How can we


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 25, 2019)

even start to

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2019)

begin to understand


----------



## andreoide (Aug 25, 2019)

how we ever


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 25, 2019)

Been with Travis

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 26, 2019)

because of the

err on the side of kindness


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 26, 2019)

Mad cow disease


----------



## andreoide (Aug 26, 2019)

he cured himself


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 26, 2019)

a controversy that

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Aug 26, 2019)

has never seen


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 27, 2019)

such widespread euphoria.


----------



## andreoide (Aug 27, 2019)

wich explains smiling


----------



## Nik1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

how are you?)


----------



## andreoide (Aug 28, 2019)

Prepare for boarding


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2019)

tables and seats

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Aug 28, 2019)

beds and breakfast


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2019)

are in the

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Sep 1, 2019)

offline version of


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2019)

................Bahamas in peril  :crying:


----------



## vegesm (Sep 2, 2019)

come and go


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 2, 2019)

and that was


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2019)

Dorian wreaks havoc


----------



## andreoide (Sep 3, 2019)

It is terrible


----------



## vegesm (Sep 3, 2019)

he said after


----------



## Sanjayraghunathan (Sep 3, 2019)

No one came


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2019)

for the funeral.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 3, 2019)

Life after death


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2019)

Mr. Clown's casket


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 4, 2019)

which no one 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Sep 4, 2019)

ever could imagine


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2019)

would be open


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 4, 2019)

Because of the


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2019)

fearfull way of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 5, 2019)

what had happened

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Sep 5, 2019)

after making MrClown


----------



## maanvi02 (Sep 5, 2019)

andreoide said:


> after making MrClown

Click to collapse




He lost hope


----------



## emanx140 (Sep 6, 2019)

And fly away


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2019)

like Lenny Kravitz


----------



## andreoide (Sep 8, 2019)

Or fly here


----------



## andreoide (Sep 8, 2019)

Flap flap flap


----------



## MikeTruck (Sep 9, 2019)

Pure Apple crap


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2019)

reaching for ten


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 11, 2019)

Only got six


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 11, 2019)

- or +


----------



## andreoide (Sep 11, 2019)

in either way


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 12, 2019)

he would always


----------



## andreoide (Sep 12, 2019)

draw his huge


----------



## andreoide (Sep 13, 2019)

clown gun to


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 13, 2019)

The shoot-out between


----------



## andreoide (Sep 14, 2019)

Travis and Mr.Clown


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 14, 2019)

brought marshal @MikeChannon


----------



## MikeChannon (Sep 14, 2019)

out of coma


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2019)

MikeChannon said:


> out of coma

Click to collapse



came an epiphany


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Sep 15, 2019)

It was beautiful


----------



## andreoide (Sep 15, 2019)

and yes, also


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 16, 2019)

@xunholyx was going

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 16, 2019)

down that road



Sent from my star2qltesq using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2019)

of no return


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 16, 2019)

Where he encountered


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2019)

an enchanted bovine


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 17, 2019)

that magical feeling

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 17, 2019)

from down under

Sent from my star2qltesq using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 17, 2019)

flashed thru his

err on the side of kindness


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 18, 2019)

CWM powered device


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 18, 2019)

with xda at

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 18, 2019)

the of time

Sent from my star2qltesq using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2019)

initial conception, universal


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 18, 2019)

Donor gave his


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 18, 2019)

last version of

err on the side of kindness


----------



## CoolNithin (Sep 19, 2019)

Star Wars Awaken


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 20, 2019)

All XDA Moderators


----------



## woodman (Sep 21, 2019)

are trolls but


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 21, 2019)

They love to


----------



## krustyzy (Sep 21, 2019)

eat my shorts


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 21, 2019)

were there to


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2019)

impress SpongeBob SquarePants.


----------



## andreoide (Sep 21, 2019)

Let's not forget


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 22, 2019)

What just happened?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2019)

I've no idea


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 22, 2019)

which is why

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2019)

all good men


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2019)

Ask not what


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2019)

to do when


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 24, 2019)

clown sleeps over

err on the side of kindness


----------



## jcmm11 (Sep 24, 2019)

It's Pennywise. RUN


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2019)

for your country


----------



## andreoide (Sep 24, 2019)

and your wife


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2019)

to encounter strife


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 25, 2019)

all we are

err on the side of kindness


----------



## HiChell (Sep 25, 2019)

don't forget to


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> all we are

Click to collapse



or ever will


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 25, 2019)

only happen if


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2019)

really go for


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 25, 2019)

A degree in


----------



## sackgnom (Sep 26, 2019)

professionally stalking TravisBean


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2019)

you're too kind


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 26, 2019)

no , he's actually 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2019)

a professional stalker.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 26, 2019)

and an xda

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2019)

Mr. Clown disciple


----------



## andreoide (Sep 28, 2019)

That is serious


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2019)

business, considering that


----------



## woodman (Sep 29, 2019)

we all want


----------



## andreoide (Sep 29, 2019)

be taken serious


----------



## woodman (Sep 29, 2019)

unless there is


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 29, 2019)

a big hairy

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Sep 29, 2019)

and active clown


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 30, 2019)

whose friends with

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ThatisJigen (Sep 30, 2019)

Right hand shake


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2019)

more than once


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 1, 2019)

in my dreams 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2019)

sung by Dokken


----------



## andreoide (Oct 1, 2019)

hairy scary singer


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2019)

great guitar playing


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 2, 2019)

cheered the audience

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2019)

under heavy influence


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 3, 2019)

of xda's chemical

err on the side of kindness


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2019)

also known as


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2019)

Lysergic acid hydroxyethylamide


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 4, 2019)

which was given

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2019)

in Clown's attire


----------



## andreoide (Oct 7, 2019)

at the mountains


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2019)

under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2019)

lie two turtles


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 8, 2019)

who could just

err on the side of kindness


----------



## woodman (Oct 8, 2019)

swim but they


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2019)

needed a push


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 9, 2019)

which came from

err on the side of kindness


----------



## louforgiveno (Oct 9, 2019)

Power Outage California 

Sent from my God Mode 8


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 9, 2019)

louforgiveno said:


> Power Outage California

Click to collapse



Again? (She said)


----------



## andreoide (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes! (He shouted)


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2019)

Release the Kraken!!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 11, 2019)

and fear for


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2019)

your very life.


----------



## hasibzaman (Oct 12, 2019)

Eat your pasta


----------



## andreoide (Oct 12, 2019)

Shutup and basta!


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 17, 2019)

No more fiesta


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 17, 2019)

clown's a jesta

err on the side of kindness


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 17, 2019)

Take a siesta


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 17, 2019)

cause i'ma messa

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> cause i'ma messa

Click to collapse



-boogie tube amp


----------



## andreoide (Oct 18, 2019)

I know betta~


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2019)

andreoide said:


> I know betta~

Click to collapse



-max fizzled out


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 18, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> -max fizzled out

Click to collapse



Cuz VHS is


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2019)

doing no better


----------



## sackgnom (Oct 20, 2019)

while humping melania


----------



## rishita90 (Oct 20, 2019)

he broke legs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 20, 2019)

with her at 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 22, 2019)

the market crashed


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 22, 2019)

and mayhem ensued


----------



## GopiSunder (Oct 23, 2019)

and we lost


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2019)

An epic failure


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2019)

makes u stronger


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2019)

than you thought


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 24, 2019)

but mister fox


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2019)

got outsmarted by


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 25, 2019)

Control agent 86


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 26, 2019)

and partner @audit13


----------



## andreoide (Oct 27, 2019)

wich both are


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2019)

Desert rats eating


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2019)

last bits of


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2019)

wasted brain matter


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2019)

wich they were


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 29, 2019)

@Frank Castle appreciative


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 29, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> thankful to @Frank Castle

Click to collapse



Not three words

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2019)

a heinous violation


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 30, 2019)

of any normalicity


----------



## andreoide (Oct 30, 2019)

we tolerate never


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 30, 2019)

eurodiesel said:


> Not three words

Click to collapse




Stop the hate

Sent from my star2qltesq using XDA Labs


----------



## AXONUS (Oct 30, 2019)

going down 4good :laugh:


----------



## andreoide (Oct 30, 2019)

leaving deep emptyness


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2019)

into the Abyss


----------



## eurodiesel (Oct 30, 2019)

of this forum

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Oct 31, 2019)

and skies above


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2019)

where eagles soar


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2019)

and Dragon's Roar


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 1, 2019)

scares the boar

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 1, 2019)

me even more


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 2, 2019)

but duck sang


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2019)

I love Tang


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2019)

with a bang


----------



## andreoide (Nov 2, 2019)

in a gang


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 2, 2019)

and cow said


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2019)

nothing, cow's dead


----------



## eurodiesel (Nov 3, 2019)

With Eternal Flame, 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2019)

He has arisen !!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 4, 2019)

Like cats have


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2019)

nine lives and


----------



## gwgantengloh (Nov 4, 2019)

Android 9 Pie


----------



## GopiSunder (Nov 4, 2019)

Nothing has Changed


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2019)

remains the same


----------



## andreoide (Nov 5, 2019)

Trust no one....


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2019)

fear the clown


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2019)

clown is everywhere


----------



## andreoide (Nov 6, 2019)

but not here


----------



## juliusjadey (Nov 6, 2019)

Anywhere in world.


----------



## andreoide (Nov 7, 2019)

scary clown vacation


----------



## Wooman (Nov 7, 2019)

it's too late


----------



## andreoide (Nov 7, 2019)

to hide away


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2019)

He sees all


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2019)

and hears all


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2019)

your dirty sins


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2019)

husam666 said:


> your dirty sins

Click to collapse



done dirt cheap


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2019)

and than he


----------



## andreoide (Nov 11, 2019)

never will return.


----------



## foonapp (Nov 11, 2019)

Now for something...


----------



## galaxys (Nov 12, 2019)

bigger than all


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2019)

totally completely different


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2019)

ni ni ni


----------



## andreoide (Nov 13, 2019)

na na na


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2019)

Batman na na


----------



## ArrowStrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Bat net get


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 14, 2019)

that was placed


----------



## andreoide (Nov 14, 2019)

beside that other


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 14, 2019)

Other than that


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 14, 2019)

along with the


----------



## ManojKing (Nov 14, 2019)

keys in table


----------



## d788873 (Nov 14, 2019)

that were the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 15, 2019)

keystone of a


----------



## andreoide (Nov 15, 2019)

bunch of others.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2019)

thread reboot, please


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 15, 2019)

stuck at rebooting


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2019)

TWRP error 7


----------



## louforgiveno (Nov 16, 2019)

Ctrl Alt Del

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2019)

restart not found


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lost and found

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 17, 2019)

then restart is


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 17, 2019)

far from done

Sent from my star2qltesq using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 17, 2019)

which brings us


----------



## Lupin The Third (Nov 18, 2019)

to the conclusion


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Conclusion of life

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Nov 18, 2019)

can't be mistaken


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 18, 2019)

for conclusion of


----------



## andreoide (Nov 19, 2019)

concluding live conclusions.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 19, 2019)

forever know as


----------



## andreoide (Nov 19, 2019)

*********************************
* t h i s     c l o w n ' s    f o r u m *
*********************************


----------



## Ramkyjunior (Nov 19, 2019)

is a mess


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2019)

so we digress


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 19, 2019)

digress or regress


----------



## Lupin The Third (Nov 19, 2019)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> digress or regress

Click to collapse



Yes and Yes


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 19, 2019)

nods the man


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2019)

in the crowd


----------



## andreoide (Nov 20, 2019)

watching all the


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 20, 2019)

people pass by


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2019)

if just one


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 20, 2019)

gazed at life 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2019)

and contemplated strife


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 20, 2019)

Strife is deception 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2019)

thought he who


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 20, 2019)

who knows thy


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 20, 2019)

oxy con tin


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2019)

is  ridiculously addictive


----------



## Deadline.live (Nov 20, 2019)

How do I?


----------



## Lupin The Third (Nov 20, 2019)

find the way?!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2019)

past @The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 20, 2019)

Turn left at


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2019)

the old big


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 22, 2019)

Fake news about


----------



## andreoide (Nov 23, 2019)

secret cellphonecamera abuse


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 24, 2019)

Which recorded massive


----------



## galaxys (Nov 24, 2019)

Earthquake centered in


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 24, 2019)

xda's covert underground


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2019)

Slowly I turned,


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2019)

step by step,


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 26, 2019)

Inch by inch


----------



## andreoide (Nov 26, 2019)

and ran away.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2019)

To this bay


----------



## andreoide (Nov 27, 2019)

where all the


----------



## galaxys (Nov 28, 2019)

Ducks flock with


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 28, 2019)

when doves cry


----------



## andreoide (Nov 30, 2019)

until they die


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2019)

I am curious,


----------



## curiousrom (Dec 1, 2019)

So am I.


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2019)

And i wonder


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 1, 2019)

who wrote the


----------



## woodman (Dec 2, 2019)

best story ever


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2019)

tis I said


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 3, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> who wrote the

Click to collapse



Three word story

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Tis I said

Click to collapse



the fat man


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2019)

likes to restart


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 3, 2019)

Life without chances 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 3, 2019)

will lead to


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 3, 2019)

End of the


----------



## Zerikwan (Dec 4, 2019)

Fat Man Story.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2019)

which only means


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2019)

We shouldn't stop


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2019)

thinking about tomorrow


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2019)

because @SacredDeviL666 went


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 4, 2019)

Along with @mrrocketdog

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## woodman (Dec 4, 2019)

to a place


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 4, 2019)

Where it started 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## woodman (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey bootloop bro!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2019)

but a quick


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 4, 2019)

Quickly turns around

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## JenVese (Dec 5, 2019)

to see where


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 5, 2019)

@The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle would take


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 5, 2019)

All the money


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 5, 2019)

he made from


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 5, 2019)

from the betting

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ManojKing (Dec 5, 2019)

Which he earned


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 5, 2019)

by betting on

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 5, 2019)

a voluntary lobotomy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 5, 2019)

or disney world


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2019)

or random post


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 6, 2019)

that made him


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 6, 2019)

regret the day


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 6, 2019)

he was born.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 6, 2019)

but always he


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 6, 2019)

longed for the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 7, 2019)

chance to go


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2019)

To the pyramids


----------



## andreoide (Dec 7, 2019)

and meet the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2019)

great Egyptian Sphinx


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 7, 2019)

who is his

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2019)

riddle laden mentor


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 8, 2019)

but now he


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2019)

has gone off


----------



## andreoide (Dec 8, 2019)

to Caïro where


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 8, 2019)

Where the mummies 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2019)

eat your flesh


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 8, 2019)

that tastes like

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 8, 2019)

the mummies itself


----------



## andreoide (Dec 9, 2019)

, an ancient taste


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 9, 2019)

just like very

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 9, 2019)

Itsy bitsy patsy

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Torpedda (Dec 9, 2019)

This is an eternal topic of discussion.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 9, 2019)

Torpedda said:


> This is an eternal topic of discussion.

Click to collapse



Cool story, bro...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> Cool story, bro...

Click to collapse



but needs salt


----------



## andreoide (Dec 10, 2019)

and spicy Pepper


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2019)

old female rappers


----------



## ANRUDev (Dec 10, 2019)

Doing great job


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 10, 2019)

but its time


----------



## shampow (Dec 10, 2019)

its time to


----------



## andreoide (Dec 10, 2019)

Siri156 said:


> thanks agian for this

Click to collapse



Why are you posting on this which was posted like 9 years ago? 
Stick to the 3_word_story and don't ask for attention in here other then posting  a 3word comment on the previous poster!
Thank you.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




shampow said:


> its time to

Click to collapse



do something nice


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

with this world


----------



## andreoide (Dec 11, 2019)

and space around


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 11, 2019)

like we did

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

The last night


----------



## andreoide (Dec 11, 2019)

by welcoming aliens


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

And then dying


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 11, 2019)

From the plague


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

of huge mosquitoes


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

With laser guns


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2019)

aimed at Clown


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

that had gun


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 11, 2019)

made us laugh

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2019)

at the giraffe


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 12, 2019)

That drove past


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

the whole river


----------



## andreoide (Dec 12, 2019)

full of beer


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

that we drank


----------



## andreoide (Dec 12, 2019)

only to forget


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 12, 2019)

the memories of 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2019)

Barbra Streisand's song


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

Only to remember


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 12, 2019)

Barbra Streisand's nose

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2019)

that smells sailorboys


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 13, 2019)

Who drowned themselves

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2019)

at Barbra's sight


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

at first light


----------



## shampow (Dec 13, 2019)

Of the day


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

when bob said


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 13, 2019)

spread across everywhere 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 13, 2019)

that J.C. will

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2019)

narfle the Garthok


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 13, 2019)

the half-orc rogue 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2019)

narfled that Garthock


----------



## shampow (Dec 13, 2019)

scared us up


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 13, 2019)

till they ran 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shampow (Dec 13, 2019)

From the school


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 13, 2019)

to the graveyard

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

and out into


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 13, 2019)

the mystery machine


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

where scoob awaits


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 13, 2019)

waiting for snacks


----------



## shampow (Dec 14, 2019)

That were expired


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 14, 2019)

where they saw 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shampow (Dec 14, 2019)

lots of money


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 14, 2019)

to be buried 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 14, 2019)

in Haunted Hills


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 14, 2019)

nearby a red

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## shampow (Dec 14, 2019)

Clown nose and


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 15, 2019)

big silly shoes


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wolfcity said:


> nearby a red
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



house in forest

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 15, 2019)

Forest in house


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 15, 2019)

with vicious snakes


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2019)

attacking ScaredDevil ferociously


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 15, 2019)

runs for life

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shampow (Dec 15, 2019)

To then die


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 15, 2019)

and to reborn 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 15, 2019)

The 100th time

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 15, 2019)

to die again

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 15, 2019)

rebirthed as the


----------



## shampow (Dec 15, 2019)

boss of the


----------



## JenVese (Dec 16, 2019)

three word story


----------



## shampow (Dec 16, 2019)

of xda topic


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 16, 2019)

root with mind-power


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 16, 2019)

mind over matter


----------



## JenVese (Dec 16, 2019)

exclusively for Iphones


----------



## shampow (Dec 16, 2019)

iPhones with Android


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2019)

an androgynous combination


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 17, 2019)

that makes SacredDevil

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 17, 2019)

an odd choice 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 17, 2019)

for our president


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 17, 2019)

meh the politicians 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 17, 2019)

and meh dealers


----------



## shampow (Dec 18, 2019)

Sold us grass


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 18, 2019)

for our yards


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 18, 2019)

with lots of

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 18, 2019)

go go juice


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 18, 2019)

that tasted like


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 18, 2019)

crap but still 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shampow (Dec 18, 2019)

been so high


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 18, 2019)

as it needs

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 18, 2019)

to begin soon


----------



## shampow (Dec 18, 2019)

The start from


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 19, 2019)

mowing it down


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 19, 2019)

to where nothing 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2019)

here makes sense !!!!


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 19, 2019)

Until finally something


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 19, 2019)

everything makes sense...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## shampow (Dec 19, 2019)

because its raining


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2019)

on ScaredDevil's parade.


----------



## JenVese (Dec 20, 2019)

Confused? I'll explain.


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2019)

There is always


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 20, 2019)

one laughing clown


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 20, 2019)

That makes no

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 20, 2019)

jokes but always

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2019)

likes bloody scenes


----------



## shampow (Dec 20, 2019)

of bloody cakes


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 20, 2019)

in bloody bakeries

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 20, 2019)

while eastward wise


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2019)

Pinocchio's nose grew


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 21, 2019)

proportionally with his


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 21, 2019)

egoistic brain like

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## krustyzy (Dec 21, 2019)

the one he

Sent from my mobile.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 21, 2019)

used to carry


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 21, 2019)

a big bag

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shampow (Dec 22, 2019)

On a truck


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2019)

in New Mexico


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 22, 2019)

searching peyote buttons


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2019)

with Walter White


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 23, 2019)

while smoking meth


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 23, 2019)

and coughing up


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 23, 2019)

some very strange

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

hieroglyphics which spelled


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 24, 2019)

I am your


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2019)

worst nightmare realized


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

and greatest fantasy


----------



## andreoide (Dec 24, 2019)

when having séances


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2019)

resurrecting Mister Clown


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 24, 2019)

who told everyone

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

dont be acared


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2019)

Beware the bovine


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 25, 2019)

but never ever

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 25, 2019)

@mrrocketdog because he


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2019)

cometh for your


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas turkey breast


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 25, 2019)

-flavored ice cream


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 25, 2019)

-sandwich  garnished with

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas turkey breast


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 25, 2019)

is the worst

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## king3opobn (Dec 25, 2019)

Other than Trump


----------



## Revontheus (Dec 26, 2019)

I loved you


----------



## shampow (Dec 26, 2019)

til 2min ago


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2019)

when you started


----------



## andreoide (Dec 26, 2019)

about Trump's dictatorship


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 26, 2019)

and then @The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 26, 2019)

nizzeld at his

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 27, 2019)

glass of wine


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 27, 2019)

and dine on 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 27, 2019)

Pubg is best


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2019)

whatever, whenever, whereever


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 29, 2019)

thats how i


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 29, 2019)

roll the dice

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2019)

Take my advice


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 29, 2019)

it's really nice

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 29, 2019)

but far from


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 29, 2019)

the truth itself 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2019)

because there is


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 30, 2019)

never anything that

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Dec 30, 2019)

can be compared


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2019)

Wolfcity said:


> never anything that

Click to collapse




andreoide said:


> can be compared

Click to collapse



to Prime Rib.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2019)

except @SacredDeviL666 's holy


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 30, 2019)

doesn't exist at

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2019)

space time point


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 30, 2019)

where it returns 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2019)

to transcend the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2019)

boundaries of storytelling


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 31, 2019)

ends right where

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 31, 2019)

every year ends


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Dec 31, 2019)

to start over

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Jan 1, 2020)

happy New Year

:good:  .


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 1, 2020)

and to all


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> and to all

Click to collapse



a Yankee-doodle-dandy day


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 3, 2020)

this year will


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2020)

become the first


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2020)

glimpse of hope


----------



## andreoide (Jan 3, 2020)

to have all


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jan 3, 2020)

the time in

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2020)

one place for


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 3, 2020)

flashing every crap

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## sackgnom (Jan 4, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> flashing every crap

Click to collapse



from bangladesh dev


----------



## andreoide (Jan 5, 2020)

not any longer!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 5, 2020)

now for the


----------



## wetcactus (Jan 5, 2020)

mutant ninja turtles


----------



## andreoide (Jan 5, 2020)

will be erased


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 5, 2020)

like a cancer


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 5, 2020)

every single piece

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 5, 2020)

of every single


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2020)

Reese's Pieces candy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 6, 2020)

be brought forth


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2020)

for thorough review


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 6, 2020)

"TRAVIS...STILL HERE?!?!"

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 6, 2020)

not yet decided


----------



## andreoide (Jan 7, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> not yet decided

Click to collapse



what to do


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2020)

but still here...........


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 7, 2020)

untill we all


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 7, 2020)

fall apart but

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 7, 2020)

old familiar friends


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2020)

RumbaZan said:


> Do not hesitate to contact.

Click to collapse



not three words



andreoide said:


> old familiar friends

Click to collapse



and typical trends


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 7, 2020)

within range of


----------



## andreoide (Jan 8, 2020)

most humanoids from


----------



## jacobguy (Jan 8, 2020)

My first time

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2020)

ever getting to


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2020)

play miniature golf.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2020)

where i decided


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 8, 2020)

to build gigantic

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 9, 2020)

skytowers in Dubai


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 9, 2020)

to basejump with


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 9, 2020)

Arnold Schwarzenegger's maid.


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 9, 2020)

Because she has

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 9, 2020)

the blueprints for


----------



## andreoide (Jan 9, 2020)

even higher skyscrapers


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2020)

no, Schwarzenegger's love-child.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2020)

and bought xda


----------



## Lupin The Third (Jan 10, 2020)

In his dreams


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 10, 2020)

to become poor

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2020)

and a desolate


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2020)

and homeless too.


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 11, 2020)

I am here


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2020)

and so is


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 11, 2020)

the blacksmith that


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2020)

is melting cellphones


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 11, 2020)

to build brandnew

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2020)

andreoide said:


> is melting cellphones

Click to collapse



into Thor's hammer.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 11, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> to build brandnew
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



landlines that will


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 12, 2020)

connect the landfills


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 12, 2020)

with the government's (u.s.)


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 12, 2020)

and Donald Trump's

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2020)

tiny i.q. ignored


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2020)

the word limit


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 13, 2020)

knows no name


----------



## andreoide (Jan 14, 2020)

for his dictatorship


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 14, 2020)

and his bloodcurdling

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 14, 2020)

murderous act abroad


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 15, 2020)

which acummulated in

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2020)

where's this going ??


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 15, 2020)

through your house

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 15, 2020)

and your spouse


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 15, 2020)

without a mouse

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## andreoide (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm totally lost


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 16, 2020)

dazed and confused

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2020)

for so long


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 16, 2020)

that confounded bridge

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> that confounded bridge

Click to collapse


No, Led Zeppelin


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 16, 2020)

, the crunge


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2020)

it's not true


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 17, 2020)

but we know

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2020)

Soul of a woman


----------



## andreoide (Jan 17, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Soul of a woman

Click to collapse



Not three words

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> but we know
> 
> i337M powered by audit13

Click to collapse



nothing more than


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 17, 2020)

the whole world

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2020)

is all yours

View attachment 4928549


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 17, 2020)

to befit a

i337M powered by audit13


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 17, 2020)

familiar little friend.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 17, 2020)

We also understand


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 17, 2020)

that no one

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2020)

in their right


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 18, 2020)

shoes would walk


----------



## andreoide (Jan 18, 2020)

towards the edge


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 19, 2020)

of the mountain


----------



## andreoide (Jan 19, 2020)

without being secured


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 19, 2020)

to his shadow


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2020)

not knowing about


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 20, 2020)

the abysm of

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2020)

that which we


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2020)

have no control.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2020)

To be, or


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 23, 2020)

run like hell


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 23, 2020)

to the dark

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2020)

side of the


----------



## andreoide (Jan 23, 2020)

moon in spacesuits


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 24, 2020)

and with ernomous

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 24, 2020)

small mankind steps


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 24, 2020)

made his way


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 25, 2020)

into the stagecoach


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 25, 2020)

where two cowboys

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2020)

with laser guns


----------



## hbuilder (Jan 25, 2020)

This is boring


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 25, 2020)

because someone says

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 25, 2020)

hey man , watcha


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2020)

gonna do with


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 26, 2020)

all that junk

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2020)

because I could


----------



## andreoide (Jan 27, 2020)

some of it


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 27, 2020)

use for a


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 27, 2020)

inverse speech converter


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 27, 2020)

to produce awesome

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 27, 2020)

beautiful exiting great


----------



## masel7569 (Jan 29, 2020)

horrible ugly disgusting


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2020)

that requires readjusting


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 29, 2020)

via flux capicitor


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2020)

or a potentiometer


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 29, 2020)

to really bring


----------



## andreoide (Jan 29, 2020)

backwards compatible adjustments


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 29, 2020)

to imbellic users

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 29, 2020)

with svelte(@ktmom[emoji56])uniformities


----------



## ktmom (Jan 29, 2020)

Winter is here


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 29, 2020)

for the intrepid


----------



## ktmom (Jan 29, 2020)

corpulent daft ruler


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 30, 2020)

which befalls many


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 30, 2020)

but excludes one


----------



## andreoide (Jan 30, 2020)

in particular because


----------



## ktmom (Jan 30, 2020)

Why not now


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 30, 2020)

change everything and

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jan 31, 2020)

start all over


----------



## ktmom (Jan 31, 2020)

back we go


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 31, 2020)

on the long

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

road to the

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

middle


----------



## andreoide (Feb 3, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> middle

Click to collapse



Not three words

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> on the long
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> road to the

Click to collapse



middle of nowhere


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 3, 2020)

but always carrying


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 3, 2020)

a bag of

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> a bag of

Click to collapse



Frito's Corn Chips


----------



## ktmom (Feb 3, 2020)

with a can


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 3, 2020)

of Flensburger Pils

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

And staggered down


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 4, 2020)

the long empty


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

Only to trip


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 4, 2020)

onto the entrance


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

falling through the


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2020)

mysterious rabbit hole


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 4, 2020)

with dissappearing cat


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2020)

wich was mysteriousely


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2020)

a Cheshire Cat


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

whose smile faded


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2020)

after the wolf


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 4, 2020)

appeared and made

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 4, 2020)

what looked like


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

a grand gesture


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 4, 2020)

in combination with

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 4, 2020)

an underwater submarine


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Feb 4, 2020)

In a galaxy





Sent from my Galaxy S9+ using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2020)

far far away


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2020)

on a planet


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 5, 2020)

that was surrounded


----------



## Stonejacob (Feb 5, 2020)

by the fog.


----------



## andreoide (Feb 5, 2020)

The thin line


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 5, 2020)

of blue haze


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2020)

hid The Guardians


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

And then, SNAP


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 6, 2020)

she was revealed


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

to have gone


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 6, 2020)

into the wild


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2020)

where no man


----------



## andreoide (Feb 6, 2020)

and no angels


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 6, 2020)

have gone before


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

Traveling into the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 6, 2020)

blinding light recesses


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2020)

And beautiful Abyss


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

Where he heard


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2020)

music from god


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

a close look


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 7, 2020)

and god , she


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2020)

was dam fugly!


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2020)

But good personality........


----------



## ktmom (Feb 8, 2020)

And she said


----------



## Lupin The Third (Feb 8, 2020)

Why so serious?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 8, 2020)

to those who


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 8, 2020)

believe in something

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 9, 2020)

As ephemeral as


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2020)

a heart beat


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2020)

once every minute


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2020)

but with limit


----------



## ktmom (Feb 9, 2020)

As they hibernate


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2020)

waiting for a


----------



## ktmom (Feb 10, 2020)

blue moon rising


----------



## andreoide (Feb 10, 2020)

"Thanks" , she shouted


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 10, 2020)

"You gave me..

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 10, 2020)

that which needed


----------



## ktmom (Feb 10, 2020)

a key to


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 10, 2020)

and will forever


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2020)

be your man


----------



## andreoide (Feb 10, 2020)

And than she


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 10, 2020)

keyed the lock


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 10, 2020)

and threw away

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 10, 2020)

a weird story.


----------



## andreoide (Feb 11, 2020)

Since than all


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 11, 2020)

characters remained silent


----------



## ktmom (Feb 11, 2020)

hush little baby


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 11, 2020)

don't you cry

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2020)

don't say a


----------



## andreoide (Feb 11, 2020)

word about XDA


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 12, 2020)

watchin the detectives


----------



## ktmom (Feb 12, 2020)

swing the mighty


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2020)

sword of fire


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 12, 2020)

off into the


----------



## ktmom (Feb 12, 2020)

dank dark cave.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 12, 2020)

which shed light


----------



## ktmom (Feb 12, 2020)

upon a shining


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 13, 2020)

brass and diamond


----------



## ktmom (Feb 13, 2020)

door.  Leading to


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 13, 2020)

a humid cave

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 13, 2020)

where crystalline structures


----------



## ktmom (Feb 13, 2020)

, stalagmites and stalactites


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 14, 2020)

and slimy creatures

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

fill the space

(D&D anyone? ?)


----------



## andreoide (Feb 14, 2020)

in total darkness


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2020)

where sound stopped

{huh?[]}


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

but was felt


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2020)

through bones and


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

soles of feet.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2020)

ktmom said:


> soles of feet.

Click to collapse



the maggot's treat


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

let's not repeat


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2020)

the fatal flaw


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2020)

that led to


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

this neverending story


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 14, 2020)

that ends when

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

pigs start flying


----------



## andreoide (Feb 14, 2020)

So..... Let's continue


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2020)

atom heart mother


----------



## ktmom (Feb 15, 2020)

with a mote


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2020)

growing forward by


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2020)

_removed


----------



## andreoide (Feb 16, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> _removed

Click to collapse



Not three removals   :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> growing forward by

Click to collapse



a huge pile


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Feb 16, 2020)

Of traffic tickets


----------



## shockreaction (Feb 16, 2020)

scattered all over


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 16, 2020)

camouflage coloured Ferraris

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Feb 16, 2020)

on their way


----------



## ktmom (Feb 16, 2020)

through a tunnel


----------



## andreoide (Feb 16, 2020)

in a mountain


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2020)

back around the


----------



## ktmom (Feb 17, 2020)

Loch Ness puddle


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2020)

people will find


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2020)

you've lost your


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2020)

intent to further


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2020)

mind your business.


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2020)

Selling all Ferraris


----------



## ktmom (Feb 17, 2020)

to those who


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 17, 2020)

only have Porsches

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2020)

and pay goldbars


----------



## ktmom (Feb 17, 2020)

in the shape


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2020)

of Volkswagen Beetles


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2020)

"Fahrvergnügen" my brother!!


----------



## ktmom (Feb 18, 2020)

Once upon a


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2020)

time, there lived


----------



## ktmom (Feb 18, 2020)

a small sturdy


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 18, 2020)

android developer in

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2020)

a Volkswagen Beetle


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2020)

A yellow submarine


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 18, 2020)

or a mushroom

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Feb 18, 2020)

will take you

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2020)

to a galaxy


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2020)

far far away


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 19, 2020)

then you'll know


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2020)

that the force


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 19, 2020)

will be always

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2020)

with you till


----------



## ktmom (Feb 20, 2020)

the fat lady


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Feb 20, 2020)

swings her arm

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2020)

releasing odoriferous emanations


----------



## ktmom (Feb 20, 2020)

creating a fog


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2020)

of ethereal beauty


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 20, 2020)

that makes everyone

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 20, 2020)

sneeze, cry and


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2020)

return to earth.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2020)

rejoicing in the


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 20, 2020)

fate of glory

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2020)

to which we


----------



## ktmom (Feb 21, 2020)

are willing to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2020)

endlessly fart forevermore.


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Feb 21, 2020)

That was funny!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2020)

It certainly was


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 21, 2020)

begining of end


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2020)

end to end


----------



## Pationol (Feb 21, 2020)

Just go out!


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 21, 2020)

and fart there!

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 21, 2020)

then return hither


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2020)

If you dare...........


----------



## Batonowy (Feb 22, 2020)

... i would like ...


----------



## ktmom (Feb 22, 2020)

to see what


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 22, 2020)

will happen if

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

we use no


----------



## andreoide (Feb 23, 2020)

computers any more .


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

Teacher leave those


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 23, 2020)

kids alone. All

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 23, 2020)

we are is


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

all we need


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 23, 2020)

just relax and


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2020)

skip Pink Floyd ??


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 23, 2020)

not *even* happening


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

neither are medleys


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 23, 2020)

necessary to show

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 23, 2020)

notes on page


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

tie all of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 24, 2020)

the stanzas into


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> the stanzas into

Click to collapse



arpeggiated melodic syncopations.


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2020)

wich kill bacteria


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2020)

can't kill bacteria


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 25, 2020)

with a stoneage


----------



## ktmom (Feb 25, 2020)

large regular monolith


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 25, 2020)

thus spoke Zarathustra

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 25, 2020)

"the eternal recurrence


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 26, 2020)

of Bovine irregularities"


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2020)

or resurrection remix


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 26, 2020)

need stumpwater for


----------



## ktmom (Feb 27, 2020)

priming the pump


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2020)

to get castings


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 27, 2020)

for a brandnew

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2020)

Ferrari built engine


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2020)

running only on


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2020)

snow and crushed


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 28, 2020)

weasel claws

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2020)

fused with a


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> weasel claws

Click to collapse



Not three words


mrrocketdog said:


> fused with a

Click to collapse



wildly overactive imagination


----------



## ktmom (Feb 28, 2020)

hidden inside a


----------



## andreoide (Feb 28, 2020)

magisk zip module


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 28, 2020)

that contains disgusting

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Feb 28, 2020)

booger infused code


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2020)

reliably sticking it


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Feb 28, 2020)

to the man


----------



## ktmom (Feb 29, 2020)

who wears velcro


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 29, 2020)

designed by Bruno


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2020)

worn by @SacredDeviL666


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 1, 2020)

while he snore


----------



## ktmom (Mar 1, 2020)

rattling the pavers


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2020)

into disarray of


----------



## ktmom (Mar 1, 2020)

unmitigated catastrophic rubble


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2020)

following thermohaline circulation


----------



## ktmom (Mar 1, 2020)

as cooling currents


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 1, 2020)

and heat exchanger

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 2, 2020)

rush backwards toward


----------



## ktmom (Mar 2, 2020)

an ever spiraling


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 2, 2020)

(damn that was quick  )
upward twist through


----------



## andreoide (Mar 2, 2020)

ending in a


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2020)

formidable disarray of


----------



## ktmom (Mar 2, 2020)

Sirrus and Achenar


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 2, 2020)

caused by Sub-Etha-Sens-O-Matic

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 2, 2020)

galaxy hitchhikers guide


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2020)

to the  Galaxy


----------



## ktmom (Mar 3, 2020)

answer is 42

( Seriously, do none of you know who Sirrus and Achenar are/were?)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 3, 2020)

plus or minus

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> plus or minus

Click to collapse





ktmom said:


> answer is 42
> 
> ( Seriously, do none of you know who Sirrus and Achenar are/were?)

Click to collapse


_sirius_ is a star. achenar sounds greek. *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## ktmom (Mar 3, 2020)

a few babelfish

(brothers from Myst)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 3, 2020)

makes it sound


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 3, 2020)

like D'ni or
(learned something)

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 3, 2020)

Narayan.  Giving commands

(Thanks for humoring me)


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2020)

that can't be


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 3, 2020)

executed even if

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 3, 2020)

the pages are


----------



## andreoide (Mar 3, 2020)

in right order


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 4, 2020)

Left in disarray


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 4, 2020)

and i'm left


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 4, 2020)

on the right


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2020)

exit stage right


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 4, 2020)

but that's alright

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 4, 2020)

my Mama, anyway


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 4, 2020)

she says that


----------



## andreoide (Mar 4, 2020)

to comfort you


----------



## ktmom (Mar 4, 2020)

let it out


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2020)

to begin again


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 5, 2020)

And go down


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 5, 2020)

to the river

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2020)

and wash away


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2020)

drugged whirling dervish


----------



## ktmom (Mar 6, 2020)

round and round


----------



## IronRoo (Mar 6, 2020)

And round and


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 6, 2020)

Side to side


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2020)

What comes around


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 6, 2020)

is sure to


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 6, 2020)

Go around as


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 6, 2020)

Ratt's best song


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 6, 2020)

has overkill with


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 6, 2020)

some mythical creature

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 6, 2020)

known by Odysseus


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

medussa's boyfriend and


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 7, 2020)

Gotta love snakes


----------



## ktmom (Mar 7, 2020)

but don't look


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

or might be


----------



## ktmom (Mar 7, 2020)

castrated by fear


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

of life unlived


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2020)

turned to stone!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

gathering no moss


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 7, 2020)

turned away by


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

winds of change


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2020)

by the Scorpions


----------



## ktmom (Mar 7, 2020)

Soldiers passing by


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2020)

wondering at the


----------



## ktmom (Mar 7, 2020)

The future in


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 7, 2020)

abyss of life


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 7, 2020)

,height of wisdom

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2020)

and lack of


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 8, 2020)

self pity can


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2020)

rip a hole


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 8, 2020)

in this thread.


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 8, 2020)

Because words are

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 8, 2020)

mightier than swords


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2020)

but last longer


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 8, 2020)

than the soul


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 8, 2020)

of the soil

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 8, 2020)

wich we stand


----------



## ktmom (Mar 9, 2020)

sinking slowly into


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 9, 2020)

abyss of afterthought


----------



## ktmom (Mar 9, 2020)

while pondering a


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2020)

financial  squandering of


----------



## andreoide (Mar 9, 2020)

bitcoins and gold


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2020)

story shall unfold................


----------



## ktmom (Mar 9, 2020)

with writers bold


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 9, 2020)

not getting old

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

who we scold


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2020)

but never told


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

how to hold


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 10, 2020)

all the gold


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2020)

within the cold


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 10, 2020)

that we sold

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

and profited fivefold


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 10, 2020)

regardless of mold


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2020)

as I was


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2020)

told and retold


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 10, 2020)

that being bold


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 10, 2020)

Is not good


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

in this neighborhood


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 10, 2020)

cause we should

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2020)

take a lude


----------



## andreoide (Mar 10, 2020)

What's that dude?


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

driving our Prelude


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2020)

when we conclude


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 10, 2020)

that it's rude

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 11, 2020)

to be lewd


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2020)

cow has moo'd


----------



## ktmom (Mar 11, 2020)

cud is chewed


----------



## andreoide (Mar 11, 2020)

beer is brewed


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2020)

thou art god


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 12, 2020)

Which is bad 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 12, 2020)

makes me sad

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 12, 2020)

a little mad


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 12, 2020)

makes me more

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ktmom (Mar 12, 2020)

@SacredDeviL666 is troll [emoji33] [emoji48] [emoji39]


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 12, 2020)

lives on knoll


----------



## ktmom (Mar 12, 2020)

Digs a hole


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 12, 2020)

sells his soul...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Mar 12, 2020)

order to bankroll


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 13, 2020)

pays the toll


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 13, 2020)

which @ktmom doesn't ?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 13, 2020)

so bring dozen


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 13, 2020)

of red roses


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2020)

for your sweetheart


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 13, 2020)

or sour liver


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 13, 2020)

for the clown!!!


----------



## ktmom (Mar 13, 2020)

^^ [emoji23]

such a joker


----------



## andreoide (Mar 13, 2020)

I like sailorgirls


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 13, 2020)

Who likes joker ?[emoji13] 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 13, 2020)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> Who likes joker ?[emoji13]

Click to collapse



Batman does definitely!

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 13, 2020)

So does @ktmom ?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ktmom (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 13, 2020)

Penguins my guy


----------



## andreoide (Mar 14, 2020)

Penguins? Huh? Nuns????


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 14, 2020)

You go sister!


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh Harley Quinn...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 15, 2020)

Birds of Prey


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2020)

they fly away


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 15, 2020)

with our deepest


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2020)

thoughts about feathers


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 15, 2020)

and to fly


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> and to fly

Click to collapse



away sang Lenny


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2020)

during parachute failure


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 15, 2020)

enjoy your flight


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2020)

it's your last.


----------



## ktmom (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you bounce


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 15, 2020)

like a rubberball?

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 15, 2020)

That bounces around?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 15, 2020)

inside my head


----------



## ktmom (Mar 15, 2020)

very scary place


----------



## andreoide (Mar 16, 2020)

without any maze


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

in complete darkness


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2020)

right down the


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

Alleys of Peril


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 16, 2020)

Shall prevail the

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2020)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> Shall prevail the

Click to collapse



Bovine God King


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2020)

who dances gaily


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

a chorus consisting


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2020)

of demented and


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 16, 2020)

loopy tones that

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2020)

will enchant and


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

strike fear into


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 16, 2020)

the devil himself


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 16, 2020)

even if sacred...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 16, 2020)

shall be slaughtered !!!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 16, 2020)

There comes judgementsday


----------



## ktmom (Mar 17, 2020)

the beast arises


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 17, 2020)

To claim his

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 17, 2020)

trips on tail


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 17, 2020)

And to believe

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2020)

in eternal damnation


----------



## andreoide (Mar 17, 2020)

and forever salvation


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2020)

and interplanetary transportation


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 17, 2020)

back to earth

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 18, 2020)

to @MikeChannon 's backyard


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 18, 2020)

Where he hammers?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 18, 2020)

future mods into


----------



## MikeChannon (Mar 18, 2020)

brain dead zombies


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 18, 2020)

Who Say "Ni!"


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 18, 2020)

behind their shrubberies


----------



## andreoide (Mar 18, 2020)

hides an awfull


----------



## ktmom (Mar 19, 2020)

helm with antlers


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2020)

and nefarious ambitions


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 19, 2020)

likely leading to


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 19, 2020)

the apocalypse of

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 19, 2020)

who's John Galt?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> likely leading to

Click to collapse




SacredDeviL666 said:


> the apocalypse of

Click to collapse




mrrocketdog said:


> who's John Galt?

Click to collapse



response lacks continuity


----------



## ktmom (Mar 19, 2020)

welcome to thread [emoji39]


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2020)

greetings to all


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 19, 2020)

Keep social distancing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 19, 2020)

to minimize exposure


----------



## ktmom (Mar 19, 2020)

avoid all handshaking







#MustKang @strongst


----------



## MorgLaw (Mar 19, 2020)

wash your hands


----------



## andreoide (Mar 19, 2020)

dry on papertowels


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 19, 2020)

use your brain


----------



## ktmom (Mar 19, 2020)

when on drugs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 20, 2020)

take a jump


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2020)

off Trump Tower


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 20, 2020)

without a parachute


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 20, 2020)

on Trump's head


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2020)

and he's dead.


----------



## andreoide (Mar 20, 2020)

World is glad


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm so sad


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 20, 2020)

You are SAD??!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 20, 2020)

What? WHAT?! WHAAAT???


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 20, 2020)

a new direction


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 21, 2020)

Let's go south


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 21, 2020)

where @The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle will


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 21, 2020)

meet killer clowns


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 21, 2020)

and Ziggy Stardust


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2020)

is using meth


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 21, 2020)

caused his death


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 21, 2020)

for the devil

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## EVOuser94 (Mar 21, 2020)

Told me to


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2020)

do devilish things


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 22, 2020)

Think about it


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 22, 2020)

because sometimes devils


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 22, 2020)

talk to angels


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 22, 2020)

To resurrect them

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## EVOuser94 (Mar 23, 2020)

For naughty things


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 23, 2020)

only angels can


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2020)

grow new wings


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 23, 2020)

and other things...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 24, 2020)

which usually brings


----------



## Poor Grammar (Mar 24, 2020)

Pain and Fear


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 24, 2020)

to those who


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 24, 2020)

Understand the eternal 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 24, 2020)

flame of wisdom

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 25, 2020)

and step forward


----------



## andreoide (Mar 25, 2020)

to get burned


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2020)

by hot milk


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 25, 2020)

running out of

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2020)

life sustaining ventilators


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2020)

on high voltage


----------



## Poor Grammar (Mar 26, 2020)

Wearing surgical masks that don't help (it's physiological) ?


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2020)

Poor Grammar said:


> Wearing surgical masks that don't help (it's physiological) ?

Click to collapse



*ignored*   off topic and NOT THREE WORDS

(See O.P. : the very first post: )
Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
The fat man...

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




andreoide said:


> on high voltage

Click to collapse



solar panel powered


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 26, 2020)

merry-go-round
(i'm counting that as 3)


----------



## andreoide (Mar 26, 2020)

We all get


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 26, 2020)

dizzy feelings because

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 27, 2020)

@ktmom wants everyone


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2020)

to donate to


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2020)

a certain bank......

   :laugh:


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 27, 2020)

where I stash


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2020)

billions tiny little


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 27, 2020)

fake diamonds without

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2020)

any real value


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 27, 2020)

, but their worth


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2020)

is still nada


----------



## andreoide (Mar 28, 2020)

until you melt


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 28, 2020)

and stir with


----------



## andreoide (Mar 28, 2020)

five once of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dried mods and


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 28, 2020)

fill them into

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 28, 2020)

The graves of

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2020)

The next dude


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 29, 2020)

asking silly questions

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2020)

about how many


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2020)

people it takes


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 30, 2020)

to root a

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Mar 30, 2020)

bunch of carrots


----------



## shanx_verma (Mar 30, 2020)

stuck in bootloop


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 30, 2020)

GamerMYJ said:


> Im going to start, only *post 3 words* to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse




Endy Home said:


> everything will be fine

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## andreoide (Mar 30, 2020)

shanx_verma said:


> stuck in bootloop

Click to collapse



because of many


----------



## EVOuser94 (Mar 30, 2020)

Failed conspiracy theories


----------



## andreoide (Mar 30, 2020)

and no maintenance


----------



## JenVese (Mar 31, 2020)

of moral integrity


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2020)

And thát brings


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 31, 2020)

even more foolish

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## EVOuser94 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thought, around here


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2020)

Llamas shall win


----------



## andreoide (Apr 1, 2020)

or maybe not


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 1, 2020)

if trolls can


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Apr 1, 2020)

respond with four words


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 1, 2020)

nope. aint gonna


----------



## andreoide (Apr 1, 2020)

love sailorgirls than


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 1, 2020)

ssojyeti2 said:


> respond with four words

Click to collapse



Exactly,these are 4 words, not three..... 
-------------------

just shut up

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2020)

and enjoy the


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 2, 2020)

Three word story 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Apr 2, 2020)

and be creative


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2020)

while exercising your


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2020)

abuse of powers


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 3, 2020)

to gain escalating


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 4, 2020)

privelages, can we


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 4, 2020)

Move on with 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## seganummer (Apr 4, 2020)

the next partner


----------



## andreoide (Apr 4, 2020)

of your neighbour


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2020)

a cheating scoundrel


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 4, 2020)

or a villain

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 5, 2020)

get that caper


----------



## EVOuser94 (Apr 5, 2020)

Or suffer knowing


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 5, 2020)

Or know the

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2020)

true pain of


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 5, 2020)

Being alive for 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2020)

the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 5, 2020)

Or to live 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 5, 2020)

just to live!

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2020)

On a galaxy


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2020)

near ours may


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2020)

life be easier


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 6, 2020)

Than being dead

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## EVOuser94 (Apr 6, 2020)

Could be hell


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2020)

could be heaven


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 6, 2020)

or maybe both

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Apr 7, 2020)

depending on the


----------



## EVOuser94 (Apr 7, 2020)

Direction of wind


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2020)

and microbe survivability


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 7, 2020)

also pet annihilation

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 8, 2020)

Beware of tigers


----------



## andreoide (Apr 8, 2020)

Or.... for liears!


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 8, 2020)

and crummy rapists


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2020)

and Pandora playlists


----------



## andreoide (Apr 10, 2020)

which makes vulnerabilities


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 10, 2020)

that cause awful


----------



## andreoide (Apr 10, 2020)

bleedings in hypotalamus


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 11, 2020)

Let's go hippocampus


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 11, 2020)

to watering hole


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2020)

Where light shall


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 11, 2020)

Never seek truth

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 12, 2020)

ask for lies


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2020)

and cherry pies


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 12, 2020)

but no-one tries


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2020)

before he dies


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2020)

executed at sunrise


----------



## Septembersrain (Apr 14, 2020)

He pitifully cries


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2020)

Give me liberty !


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 16, 2020)

Or some donuts


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 16, 2020)

Death by donuts


----------



## andreoide (Apr 17, 2020)

is a rare


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2020)

With a cow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Apr 17, 2020)

or a clown


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 17, 2020)

Or clone cow ?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 17, 2020)

because clowncows are


----------



## andreoide (Apr 17, 2020)

producing chocolate milk


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 17, 2020)

have red noses


----------



## woodman (Apr 17, 2020)

and made-up udders


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2020)

But....nevertheless we


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 18, 2020)

Are a sheep ?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2020)

and in too ____


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 18, 2020)

deep into sheepness


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2020)

proclaimed the healer !!


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 19, 2020)

Of infinite darkness


----------



## chaha (Apr 19, 2020)

into being light


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2020)

man, that's bright!


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 19, 2020)

especially at night....


----------



## pengarox (Apr 19, 2020)

tomorrow will be


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just another day 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## olus (Apr 19, 2020)

you can say


----------



## woodman (Apr 19, 2020)

whatever you want


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 19, 2020)

For another day 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## pandemo_96 (Apr 19, 2020)

what the hell


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 20, 2020)

matters a day?


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2020)

Let's cheer up


----------



## chaha (Apr 21, 2020)

attack the evil


----------



## woodman (Apr 21, 2020)

preferably sacred and


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 21, 2020)

part of your

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 21, 2020)

faith and fear

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## chaha (Apr 22, 2020)

It was hard


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 22, 2020)

To burn wood

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Revontheus (Apr 22, 2020)

and feel good


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 22, 2020)

those warm flames


----------



## woodman (Apr 22, 2020)

will be my


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 22, 2020)

last sacred wish


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2020)

to burn away


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2020)

andreoide said:


> to burn away

Click to collapse



the sins of


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Apr 23, 2020)

The wood man

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2020)

named: Woody Woodpecker

:laugh:

(meep meep )


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 24, 2020)

RoadRunner always gets


----------



## andreoide (Apr 25, 2020)

lucky in the


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2020)

end because he


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Apr 26, 2020)

has ACME stock


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 27, 2020)

and ACME brain


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 28, 2020)

but Wile E.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 28, 2020)

can not refrain


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2020)

from going berzerk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 29, 2020)

from self-inflicted pain!


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2020)

there's no gain


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 29, 2020)

knob to adjust


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 29, 2020)

the FAT sound


----------



## Vigneshrocky (Apr 29, 2020)

hear by anything


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2020)

with digital reverb


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 30, 2020)

and 12AX7 tubes


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 30, 2020)

inside a Marshall


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 30, 2020)

Tucker Band bus


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 30, 2020)

and roadies without


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 30, 2020)

adequate replacement funding


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 30, 2020)

working their asses


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 1, 2020)

off because they


----------



## TravisBean (May 1, 2020)

need the money


----------



## Wolfcity (May 1, 2020)

But without them


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 1, 2020)

Um...
Well...

NEXT


----------



## andreoide (May 1, 2020)

Okay,  how about


----------



## Wolfcity (May 2, 2020)

low flying beavers


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 2, 2020)

Now we're talking typing


----------



## andreoide (May 3, 2020)

about new subjects


----------



## Hayden18 (May 4, 2020)

That I hate


----------



## Wolfcity (May 4, 2020)

because I love


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 4, 2020)

the contrast of


----------



## andreoide (May 5, 2020)

life and death


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 5, 2020)

which always ends


----------



## andreoide (May 5, 2020)

at its end.


----------



## eurodiesel (May 5, 2020)

Some people say

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Wolfcity (May 5, 2020)

the route is


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 6, 2020)

more important than


----------



## TravisBean (May 6, 2020)

the final destination


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2020)

while driving drunk

 Do not ever drive after drinking alcohol!


----------



## Wolfcity (May 6, 2020)

won't bring you


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2020)

any closer to


----------



## andreoide (May 7, 2020)

wherever you travel


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 7, 2020)

just further from


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2020)

the point of


----------



## Wolfcity (May 7, 2020)

no return.But


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (May 8, 2020)

To return where 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 9, 2020)

People ice skate


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 9, 2020)

on bare feet


----------



## andreoide (May 9, 2020)

makes you wonder


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2020)

where this story


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 9, 2020)

gets its legs?


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 10, 2020)

It started when


----------



## Poor Grammar (May 10, 2020)

I yelled "Hello"


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2020)

to the bartender


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2020)

I'll have a


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2020)

non-alcoholic apple juice


----------



## Wolfcity (May 10, 2020)

or some milk


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 11, 2020)

to end my


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 11, 2020)

awesome weekend like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 11, 2020)

a rock star


----------



## andreoide (May 11, 2020)

and continue my


----------



## Spotlight_Guy (May 11, 2020)

journey in becoming


----------



## TravisBean (May 12, 2020)

the world's greatest


----------



## andreoide (May 13, 2020)

best and biggest


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 13, 2020)

weaver of woes


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2020)

and crooked toes


----------



## Wolfcity (May 13, 2020)

with black teeths


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2020)

and redneck hair


----------



## andreoide (May 13, 2020)

wandering trough valley's


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2020)

of the Abyss


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2020)

of our minds .


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 16, 2020)

Let it go


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (May 16, 2020)

Life isn't worth. . .

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Wolfcity (May 16, 2020)

half a dollar


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (May 17, 2020)

Or a penny 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## andreoide (May 17, 2020)

without knowledge about


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2020)

regenerative harmonic feedback


----------



## andreoide (May 19, 2020)

while on steroids


----------



## andreoide (May 22, 2020)

and playing first


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 22, 2020)

base for the


----------



## TravisBean (May 22, 2020)

New York Yankees


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 23, 2020)

Those damn yankees


----------



## andreoide (May 23, 2020)

are known for


----------



## Wolfcity (May 23, 2020)

secretly playing soccer


----------



## andreoide (May 24, 2020)

while drinking beer


----------



## TravisBean (May 24, 2020)

and pumping iron


----------



## andreoide (May 24, 2020)

needles with crack


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 24, 2020)

andreoide said:


> needles with crack

Click to collapse



(☞ ಠ_ಠ)☞     ¯\_ಠ_ಠ_/¯
However, we've digressed.​


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 25, 2020)

from a fortunate


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 25, 2020)

opportunity to embellish


----------



## Wolfcity (May 25, 2020)

our whole body


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 25, 2020)

of literary contributions


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2020)

is pale by


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2020)

comparison to the


----------



## andreoide (May 27, 2020)

fact that we


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2020)

went hunting for


----------



## Wolfcity (May 27, 2020)

blood dripping unicorns


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2020)

who flunked storytelling-101


----------



## andreoide (May 28, 2020)

after many beers


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2020)

and many years


----------



## Wolfcity (May 29, 2020)

we should have


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 29, 2020)

turned left at


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2020)

exit stage left.


----------



## andreoide (May 30, 2020)

Okay, now we


----------



## TravisBean (May 30, 2020)

all need someone


----------



## Wolfcity (May 30, 2020)

to help us!


----------



## andreoide (Jun 1, 2020)

There comes miss


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 1, 2020)

know it all


----------



## andreoide (Jun 1, 2020)

with her huge


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 1, 2020)

hairy dirty feets


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2020)

and blackened teeth


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2020)

An insatiable curiosity


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 2, 2020)

drives her into


----------



## andreoide (Jun 2, 2020)

caused by crack


----------



## Mahesh_Kumar97 (Jun 3, 2020)

Into the track


----------



## Badger50 (Jun 3, 2020)

Maybe she died...


----------



## andreoide (Jun 3, 2020)

and nobody cried


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 3, 2020)

deep dark night


----------



## andreoide (Jun 4, 2020)

until its light


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2020)

the dawn's early


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 4, 2020)

beckoning silent chill


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 4, 2020)

fits the bill


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 5, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> fits the bill

Click to collapse



With some beef

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Jun 5, 2020)

cheek to cheek


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 5, 2020)

which often leak


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2020)

with holes made


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 6, 2020)

of Swiss cheese


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 6, 2020)

And moon craters


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 6, 2020)

the plague came


----------



## andreoide (Jun 6, 2020)

worse than corona


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 6, 2020)

better than Heineken


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 6, 2020)

Or blue moon


----------



## andreoide (Jun 6, 2020)

Heineken is cowpee


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 6, 2020)

come to germany ?


----------



## andreoide (Jun 7, 2020)

not drinking alcohol


----------



## eurodiesel (Jun 7, 2020)

saving the liver

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z1 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2020)

for gravy and


----------



## pndwal (Jun 9, 2020)

peas. The fat


----------



## andreoide (Jun 9, 2020)

man looking like


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 9, 2020)

an enormous dumpling


----------



## andreoide (Jun 9, 2020)

hovering in the


----------



## pndwal (Jun 10, 2020)

andreoide said:


> hovering in the

Click to collapse



ether with a


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 10, 2020)

dreadful plant pot


----------



## andreoide (Jun 10, 2020)

ready to grow


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2020)

like a Chia


----------



## pndwal (Jun 11, 2020)

seed bloated stomach


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2020)

no, Chia Pet.


----------



## pndwal (Jun 11, 2020)

But, better yet


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 11, 2020)

would be something


----------



## andreoide (Jun 11, 2020)

totally completely different


----------



## pndwal (Jun 12, 2020)

Some spam perhaps?

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hwqlw





 (audio only)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2020)

with mustard dressing?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 12, 2020)

no cheese , please


----------



## pndwal (Jun 12, 2020)

Now, for something


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2020)

unlike anything ever


----------



## andreoide (Jun 12, 2020)

world changing moment


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 13, 2020)

exiting and unusual


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 13, 2020)

things that be


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 13, 2020)

from a time


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 13, 2020)

to learn to


----------



## pndwal (Jun 13, 2020)

turn nonsense into


----------



## andreoide (Jun 13, 2020)

into logical information


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 14, 2020)

that'll be for


----------



## andreoide (Jun 14, 2020)

everybody understandable explanation


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2020)

andreoide said:


> everybody understandable explanation

Click to collapse



everybody's understandable explanation


----------



## andreoide (Jun 15, 2020)

whatever whenever however


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2020)

andreoide said:


> whatever whenever however

Click to collapse



Shakira Shakira Shakira

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr. Clown said:


> Shakira Shakira Shakira
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Candyman, Candyman, Candy...


----------



## pndwal (Jun 15, 2020)

Fish prices just


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 15, 2020)

like last week


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 16, 2020)

ban the spammers


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 16, 2020)

story's gone spastic


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 16, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> story's gone spastic

Click to collapse



Perhaps, mischievously, iconoclastic?


----------



## pndwal (Jun 16, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Perhaps, mischievously, iconoclastic?

Click to collapse



KZ7? 'Plastic Fantastic'!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 16, 2020)

pndwal said:


> KZ7? 'Plastic Fantastic'!

Click to collapse



YEARGH!
My recyclables!


----------



## andreoide (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyway, i have bought


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 16, 2020)

two extremely ugly


----------



## andreoide (Jun 16, 2020)

new American automobiles


----------



## pndwal (Jun 17, 2020)

replete with white


----------



## andreoide (Jun 17, 2020)

everybody but me


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2020)

said the joker


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 18, 2020)

to the thief


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2020)

And to Batman


----------



## pndwal (Jun 18, 2020)

who drives a


----------



## andreoide (Jun 18, 2020)

ridiculous oldfashioned oldsmobile


----------



## F7YYY (Jun 18, 2020)

Not my dad


----------



## pndwal (Jun 19, 2020)

said Batman's son


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2020)

to Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 19, 2020)

and Foxy Lady


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 19, 2020)

who's fire ignited


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> who's fire ignited

Click to collapse



On Friday night


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 19, 2020)

but extinguished after


----------



## andreoide (Jun 20, 2020)

saturday night's fever

:cyclops:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2020)

and re-ignited john's


----------



## andreoide (Jun 20, 2020)

f.kennedy's missiles to


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 20, 2020)

bay of pigs


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2020)

where sailorgirls swimming


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 21, 2020)

with @Mr. Clown


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2020)

who is totally


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2020)

andreoide said:


> who is totally

Click to collapse



luv'n  Cuban Cigars


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> luv'n Cuban Cigars

Click to collapse



while dancin salsa


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 22, 2020)

on the deck


----------



## pndwal (Jun 22, 2020)

of the Titanic


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 22, 2020)

right after the


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2020)

last band played


----------



## pndwal (Jun 22, 2020)

a moonlight serenade


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 22, 2020)

before they died.


----------



## pndwal (Jun 22, 2020)

The dancers cried


----------



## andreoide (Jun 23, 2020)

chickens were fried


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 23, 2020)

just the bride


----------



## pndwal (Jun 23, 2020)

said "Come back


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 23, 2020)

i still havent


----------



## pndwal (Jun 23, 2020)

married you Jack"


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2020)

said The Graduate

View attachment 5046625


----------



## rollrit7 (Jun 23, 2020)

Stepsister is stuck


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2020)

between her car


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2020)

WalterVAllen said:


> the path on the forest road

Click to collapse



Mathematically challenged, eh ??



GamerMYJ said:


> I'm going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse


----------



## pndwal (Jun 24, 2020)

WalterVAllen said:


> the path on the forest road

Click to collapse



Who needs rules?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 24, 2020)

or stinking badges!


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 24, 2020)

XDA does it!


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2020)

So do we. :laugh:


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 25, 2020)

Then what happened?

Sent from my beckham using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 25, 2020)

lot of things


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 25, 2020)

may or not


----------



## pndwal (Jun 25, 2020)

appear closer than


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2020)

you think if


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 25, 2020)

youre farther away


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 25, 2020)

so objects in


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2020)

a close encounter


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2020)

Rocket past planet


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2020)

into the unknown.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2020)

Yesterday I saw


----------



## Revontheus (Jun 26, 2020)

andreoide said:


> Yesterday I saw

Click to collapse



the girl I


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2020)

once knew as


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2020)

a blonde sailorgirl


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 27, 2020)

Somebody loves sailorgirls


----------



## andreoide (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't we all?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 27, 2020)

Naughty nautical nymphs.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Naughty nautical nymphs.

Click to collapse



God's gift to


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 27, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> God's gift to

Click to collapse



hydrophobes & agoraphobes


----------



## andreoide (Jun 27, 2020)

which means normally


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 28, 2020)

andreoide said:


> which means normally

Click to collapse



a bird can


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 28, 2020)

lift two coconuts


----------



## pndwal (Jun 28, 2020)

On top of


----------



## andreoide (Jun 28, 2020)

other things if


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2020)

a juggling clown


----------



## pndwal (Jun 30, 2020)

is fear inspiring


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 30, 2020)

pndwal said:


> is fear inspiring

Click to collapse



to small children.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 30, 2020)

But Hendrix said


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 30, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> to small children.

Click to collapse



And some adults


----------



## andreoide (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr. Clown said:


> And some adults

Click to collapse



Don't skip me!


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=643983&p=5830039
Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
Read: TO CONTINUE THE STORY


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 30, 2020)

Why is that?


----------



## pndwal (Jun 30, 2020)

...way outta here :cyclops:


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2020)

pndwal said:


> ...way outta here

Click to collapse



into the wild


----------



## pndwal (Jul 1, 2020)

Too much confusion 
(Hint: https://www.google.com/search?q=all...-8#sbfbu=1&pi=all along the watchtower lyrics )


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 1, 2020)

can be confusing...

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2020)

without proper knowledge


----------



## pndwal (Jul 1, 2020)

confusing Confucius' cynical


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2020)

knowledge of Pythagoras's


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 2, 2020)

andreoide said:


> knowledge of Pythagoras'*s*

Click to collapse



delineation of irrationals.


----------



## pndwal (Jul 3, 2020)

Confounded, Confucius calculated


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 3, 2020)

pndwal said:


> Confounded, Confucius calculated

Click to collapse



Pythagoras' precocious psyche


----------



## andreoide (Jul 4, 2020)

and thought of


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 4, 2020)

andreoide said:


> and thought of

Click to collapse



philosophical paradigms...   perhaps?


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 4, 2020)

Back on track?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe lost in


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 4, 2020)

Space, but we


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 4, 2020)

The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> Space, but we

Click to collapse



occasionally observe occultations


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 4, 2020)

While observing constellations


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 4, 2020)

The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> While observing constellations

Click to collapse



, nihilism necessitates navigation.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2020)

through Hubble's eyes.


----------



## andreoide (Jul 5, 2020)

reaching for stars


----------



## godevelope (Jul 7, 2020)

and hope for


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2020)

a never ending


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 7, 2020)

misty mountain hop


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 7, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> misty mountain hop

Click to collapse




. So, ramble on


----------



## andreoide (Jul 7, 2020)

and get on


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 8, 2020)

that black dog


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2020)

is a classic.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 8, 2020)

but nick drake's


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2020)

isn't interesting enough


----------



## andreoide (Jul 9, 2020)

or, is it?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2020)

something that your


----------



## charlsK9 (Jul 10, 2020)

*Wut?*

Am i the only one who didn't get this?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 10, 2020)

charlsK9 said:


> Am i the only one who didn't get this?

Click to collapse



1) Without
2) a
3) doubt


----------



## hooer (Jul 10, 2020)

night by day


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 10, 2020)

hooer said:


> night by day

Click to collapse



, sheep led astray


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 10, 2020)

can not stay


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2020)

because someone may


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 11, 2020)

start to decay


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2020)

and crumble into


----------



## pndwal (Jul 11, 2020)

dust and clay?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 11, 2020)

Like a mummy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 11, 2020)

playing gin rummy


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 11, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> playing gin rummy

Click to collapse



with Wolfman Jack.


----------



## andreoide (Jul 11, 2020)

But, why don't


----------



## pndwal (Jul 11, 2020)

pigs ever fly?


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 12, 2020)

Are they shy?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2020)

Would they deny?


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2020)

Their continuous cry?


----------



## pndwal (Jul 12, 2020)

andreoide said:


> Their continuous cry?

Click to collapse



Never say die!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2020)

pigs onthe wing


----------



## pndwal (Jul 12, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> pigs onthe wing

Click to collapse



Howmanywordscan weusethisway ...heaps!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2020)

yup yup yup


----------



## pndwal (Jul 12, 2020)

... burry my bone

https://genius.com/Pink-floyd-pigs-on-the-wing-part-one-lyrics

https://genius.com/amp/Pink-floyd-pigs-on-the-wing-part-two-lyrics


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2020)

at wounded knee


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2020)

where we all


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 12, 2020)

need someone we


----------



## andreoide (Jul 12, 2020)

can talk to


----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2020)

After the broadcast


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2020)

galaxys said:


> After the broadcast

Click to collapse



The Talking Dead


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2020)

Or Talking Heads






:cyclops:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 14, 2020)

same as it


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2020)

ever was, you


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2020)

may find yourself


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 15, 2020)

in a beautiful


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2020)

house. in another


----------



## andreoide (Jul 16, 2020)

song are flowers





:laugh:


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 16, 2020)

,people in motion


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2020)

gonna jump into


----------



## galaxys (Jul 17, 2020)

a tub of


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 17, 2020)

pure chocolate delight


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 17, 2020)

with _homemade_ brownies


----------



## pndwal (Jul 17, 2020)

and Whizzo's chocolate
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2odo4b


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 17, 2020)

Tastes great on


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 18, 2020)

a boat , with


----------



## pndwal (Jul 18, 2020)

real live frogs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 18, 2020)

jumping into the


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 18, 2020)

woundrous blue infinity


----------



## andreoide (Jul 18, 2020)

of the sky.......


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 19, 2020)

andreoide said:


> of the sky.......

Click to collapse



Pollywogs precipitously plunge


----------



## pndwal (Jul 19, 2020)

while shellback shipmates


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 19, 2020)

pndwal said:


> while shellback shipmates

Click to collapse



ready resplendent rigging


----------



## pndwal (Jul 19, 2020)

for equatorial exploits

https://navycrow.com/shellbacks-a-proud-naval-tradition/


----------



## andreoide (Jul 19, 2020)

looking like clowns


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2020)

in clown car


----------



## andreoide (Jul 19, 2020)

without any airconditioning


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 19, 2020)

andreoide said:


> without any airconditioning

Click to collapse



sweaty scaramouches slidin'


----------



## pndwal (Jul 20, 2020)

the hemp fandango


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 20, 2020)

and purple microdot


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 20, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> and purple microdot

Click to collapse



launched Leary's liberation


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 20, 2020)

dis-continuing contraindicated confines


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 20, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> dis-continuing contraindicated confines

Click to collapse



, embracing enigmatic enhancement.


----------



## pndwal (Jul 20, 2020)

Galileo Figaro - Magnifico!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 20, 2020)

oh , mama mia


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2020)

that's a spicy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 20, 2020)

but redbone knows


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 20, 2020)

old meatballs commercials


----------



## galaxys (Jul 21, 2020)

with invisible wine


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 21, 2020)

galaxys said:


> with invisible wine

Click to collapse



Vidi vino virtuale!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello darkness my


----------



## pndwal (Jul 24, 2020)

old friend... *BOOOOM!!!*


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 24, 2020)

I've come to


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 24, 2020)

destroy all the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 24, 2020)

many curly topped


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 25, 2020)

raggedy anne dolls


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 25, 2020)

which have begun


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 25, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> which have begun

Click to collapse



*allegedly *assaulting Andy


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 25, 2020)

come on dude


----------



## pndwal (Jul 25, 2020)

"Fools", said I


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 25, 2020)

pndwal said:


> "Fools", said I

Click to collapse



while wistfully washing


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 25, 2020)

my shiny new


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2020)

snazzy red bicycle

View attachment 5068049


----------



## andreoide (Jul 25, 2020)

cycling to sailorgirls!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 25, 2020)

whilst wishing away


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2020)

for more sailergirls


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 26, 2020)

gotta love 'em


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 26, 2020)

gotta have 'em


----------



## andreoide (Jul 26, 2020)

, cant do without,


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2020)

Ah, yeah beautiful


----------



## andreoide (Jul 26, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Ah, yeah beautiful

Click to collapse



all three beautifull


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 27, 2020)

Handsome Sailor men  

Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 27, 2020)

( @2WhiteWolves )

its been forever


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 27, 2020)

( @mrrocketdog View attachment 5068991View attachment 5068993 )

It has been 


Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## pndwal (Jul 27, 2020)

dancing, walking, reminiscing...

https://genius.com/Little-river-band-reminiscing-lyrics


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 27, 2020)

invalid attachement , wtf


----------



## pndwal (Jul 27, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> invalid attachement , wtf

Click to collapse



working for me...


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 27, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> invalid attachement , wtf

Click to collapse



Links should work 
( https://i.imgur.com/8aER9yF.gif https://i.imgur.com/93yj3Et.gif )


Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 27, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Links should work
> ( https://i.imgur.com/8aER9yF.gif https://i.imgur.com/93yj3Et.gif )
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, they are.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 28, 2020)

and thats it


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 28, 2020)

How's 'bout this 
https://youtu.be/TYiDo6zgstQ

Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 28, 2020)

ouch , said he


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2020)

to the contortionist


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 28, 2020)

doesnt that cause


----------



## Piest4r (Jul 28, 2020)

Muscle fatigue and


----------



## woodman (Jul 30, 2020)

absolute choreographic disasters


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 30, 2020)

Wood Man said:


> absolute choreographic disasters

Click to collapse



tiptoeing to Tchaikovsky


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> tiptoeing to Tchaikovsky.

Click to collapse



Through the Tulips


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 31, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Through the Tulips.

Click to collapse



Tiny Tim triangulation!


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Tiny Tim triangulation!

Click to collapse



equals intense strangulation


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 31, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> equals intense strangulation

Click to collapse



requiring respiratory resuscitation


----------



## samanthach (Jul 31, 2020)

to my fascination,


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 31, 2020)

place the IV


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 1, 2020)

in the arm


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2020)

turn the switch


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2020)

Watch clown twitch !!


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 2, 2020)

Causes a glitch


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 2, 2020)

now you pitch


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 2, 2020)

a tent anywhere


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 2, 2020)

to be home


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 2, 2020)

without internet access 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 2, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> without internet access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Digital divide domiciles


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 2, 2020)

oh what joy


----------



## andreoide (Aug 3, 2020)

now I see


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2020)

the tunnel ahead


----------



## andreoide (Aug 3, 2020)

giving me tunnelvision


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 4, 2020)

of maddogs and


----------



## pndwal (Aug 5, 2020)

sane sunny Englishmen ???


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 5, 2020)

in the noonday

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2020)

Eastwood reigns supreme


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 6, 2020)

pow pow pow


----------



## pndwal (Aug 6, 2020)

Parley, pow wow


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 6, 2020)

Hang'em high, Harry!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 6, 2020)

Really, really high


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 6, 2020)

Make him squirm

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 6, 2020)

and then die


----------



## andreoide (Aug 8, 2020)

and become food


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 8, 2020)

I like chicken


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 8, 2020)

I like swordfish


----------



## galaxys (Aug 8, 2020)

with lemon juice?


----------



## andreoide (Aug 9, 2020)

With some herbs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2020)

andreoide said:


> With some herbs

Click to collapse



said Snoop Dogg


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 9, 2020)

While he's thumpin' 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 9, 2020)

away on my


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 11, 2020)

Or go home

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 11, 2020)

where you'll just


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 12, 2020)

have a beer

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 12, 2020)

under a shaded


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 12, 2020)

ancient apple tree

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 12, 2020)

Sir Isaac Newton


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 12, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Sir Isaac Newton

Click to collapse



=gravity garnered gravitas


----------



## andreoide (Aug 12, 2020)

likes sailorgirls too


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 12, 2020)

and scooby doo

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 13, 2020)

how do you


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 13, 2020)

do that whole

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 14, 2020)

voodoo that you


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 14, 2020)

So well now 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Aug 14, 2020)

the smell of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 14, 2020)

cannibas infused O²


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 14, 2020)

leaves me feeling


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 15, 2020)

peacful , light and


----------



## andreoide (Aug 15, 2020)

numb and stupid


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 16, 2020)

very hungry too

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 16, 2020)

got the munchies


----------



## andreoide (Aug 17, 2020)

SubtleSeo said:


> Raaz mera Raaz

Click to collapse



Someone halucinating already


----------



## andreoide (Aug 20, 2020)

Where is everybody?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 20, 2020)

allover and nowhere


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 20, 2020)

said the man

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 20, 2020)

hiding and watching 

Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 20, 2020)

behind the door

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofz0iJQd-xU


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 21, 2020)

While chewing gum 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 21, 2020)

planning for the


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 21, 2020)

burning of masks 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 21, 2020)

taking back our


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 22, 2020)

right to be


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2020)

Lucifer's gullible disciples.


----------



## andreoide (Aug 22, 2020)

Now that is


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2020)

a devilish thought


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2020)

from a one-eyed


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 23, 2020)

calico cat named


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2020)

Fershiznizzle Bean Whitewolf


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 23, 2020)

That's good stuff


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2020)

said the spider


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 23, 2020)

to the cat 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 23, 2020)

while chasing mrrocketdog 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2020)

through the underbrush


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2020)

through the looking-glass


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 23, 2020)

your intellectual thoughts 

Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 23, 2020)

that are not


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 24, 2020)

the thoughts of

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 24, 2020)

wondering internet trolls 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2020)

with Bovine aspirations


----------



## andreoide (Aug 25, 2020)

and "hacker" applications


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2020)

and code alterations


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 25, 2020)

and major deviations


----------



## andreoide (Aug 26, 2020)

wich become very


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 27, 2020)

which are indications


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 28, 2020)

that there are

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chowming (Aug 28, 2020)

In these times

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2020)

a bigger picture


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 28, 2020)

never before seen


----------



## andreoide (Aug 29, 2020)

and undreamable spectacular


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2020)

andreoide said:


> An undreamable spectacular

Click to collapse



event brought to


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 29, 2020)

@The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle 's beachfront house


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Aug 30, 2020)

Wacky Wonderful Wednesday


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2020)

The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> Wacky Wonderful Wednesday

Click to collapse



No, today's Sunday


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 30, 2020)

brother's happy birthday


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2020)

how old is


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 30, 2020)

sixty-two , retirement ready


----------



## chowming (Aug 30, 2020)

Leaving a country

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Aug 31, 2020)

in a rocketship


----------



## KCT1975 (Aug 31, 2020)

heading towards the 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Aug 31, 2020)

dark side of


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2020)

the moon, where


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 31, 2020)

atom heart mother


----------



## fshipdk (Sep 1, 2020)

sat on a


----------



## andreoide (Sep 2, 2020)

rock playing guitar


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 2, 2020)

wondering why earth


----------



## andreoide (Sep 3, 2020)

don't echo music


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 3, 2020)

at pompeii and


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 3, 2020)

at the rave

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 3, 2020)

drink in hand

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## LorieS (Sep 3, 2020)

silence all around


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 3, 2020)

filling the void


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2020)

with Pink Floyd


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 3, 2020)

and naturally Genesis

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 3, 2020)

and more hippies


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 3, 2020)

with a microbus


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 3, 2020)

saying: Me? Hippie?

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 4, 2020)

No, not you


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 4, 2020)

that @2WhiteWolves at


----------



## andreoide (Sep 4, 2020)

Travisbean's animal farm


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 5, 2020)

eating animal crackers 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 5, 2020)

on Funny Farm


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2020)

coming to take


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 5, 2020)

me away, haha


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 5, 2020)

they are coming

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 5, 2020)

From that place

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 5, 2020)

where everybody has

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 6, 2020)

lost their minds


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 6, 2020)

'cause of brainwashing 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 6, 2020)

or funny drugs

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 6, 2020)

and dunny frugs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 6, 2020)

or psychedelic frogs

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 6, 2020)

maybe electric shocks

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## galaxys (Sep 6, 2020)

in the bathtub


----------



## LorieS (Sep 7, 2020)

thinking about pub


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 7, 2020)

hittin a "j"


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2020)

so you say


----------



## andreoide (Sep 7, 2020)

and may think


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 7, 2020)

this is a.o.k.


----------



## chowming (Sep 7, 2020)

So you say

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 8, 2020)

What is today? 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2020)

but another day.


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 8, 2020)

She says Okay 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2020)

another manic Monday


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 8, 2020)

Ohhh hoh hoh.....

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 8, 2020)

earth is uprising


----------



## andreoide (Sep 9, 2020)

nothing is suprising


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 9, 2020)

she's just rising

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 9, 2020)

with mr. mojo


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 9, 2020)

in your face

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 9, 2020)

I will be

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 9, 2020)

a lucky man


----------



## andreoide (Sep 10, 2020)

if he can


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 10, 2020)

see further than


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 10, 2020)

as @woodman says


----------



## woodman (Sep 10, 2020)

take a breathe


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2020)

woodman said:


> take a breathe

Click to collapse



could be last


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 10, 2020)

enjoy while can


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 10, 2020)

That's the plan

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Sep 10, 2020)

and it will


----------



## woodman (Sep 10, 2020)

be a pain


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 11, 2020)

when its last


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 11, 2020)

in the line

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 11, 2020)

final breath *gasp*


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 12, 2020)

hee-hee whoo


----------



## chowming (Sep 12, 2020)

Rise from ashes

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2020)

chowming said:


> Rise from ashes

Click to collapse



oh great phoenix


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 12, 2020)

flap your wings 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Sep 13, 2020)

away from fire


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 13, 2020)

andreoide said:


> away from fire

Click to collapse



ignited Icarus implores


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 14, 2020)

for it to 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 14, 2020)

create smelly gas


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 14, 2020)

methane , barter town


----------



## andreoide (Sep 14, 2020)

coming out your


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 14, 2020)

master blaster ears


----------



## andreoide (Sep 15, 2020)

while lighting cigars


----------



## chowming (Sep 15, 2020)

And walking tall 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 15, 2020)

living like kings


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2020)

Soaring like eagles


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2020)

Farting Fat Bastard


----------



## andreoide (Sep 16, 2020)

who loves eating


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 16, 2020)

andreoide said:


> who loves eating

Click to collapse



Heather Graham's crackers


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 16, 2020)

with analog cheese

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## galaxys (Sep 17, 2020)

after drinking beer ?


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 17, 2020)

with low friends

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 17, 2020)

in high places 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 17, 2020)

amongst all the


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 18, 2020)

smoked a peacepipe

(Tapacrap missed up... showed something else than what Mrrocketdog posted ) 
Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Sep 18, 2020)

? Who?  Did what?


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 19, 2020)

Something is missing.....

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 19, 2020)

Just can't find


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 19, 2020)

way back home


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 19, 2020)

on the range


----------



## galaxys (Sep 19, 2020)

stepped on mud


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 19, 2020)

while looking @sasquatch 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 19, 2020)

with @2WhiteWolves sharpening


----------



## KCT1975 (Sep 20, 2020)

his long knife

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2020)

to cut deep


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2020)

Sally clobbered me


----------



## peace_duck (Sep 21, 2020)

from solar radiation


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2020)

no, Hurricane dude


----------



## andreoide (Sep 22, 2020)

So.... what's up?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2020)

few power lines


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 23, 2020)

up and down


----------



## chowming (Sep 24, 2020)

The hill side

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 24, 2020)

the troll did


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 24, 2020)

with Jack Daniels 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2020)

forgot all his


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 25, 2020)

tree climbing skills


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 25, 2020)

, started with pilates

Sent from my Mi 9T using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2020)

finished with chiropractor


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 25, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> finished with chiropractor

Click to collapse



  :laugh: Ha!

  [callisthenic - chiropracty - causation]


----------



## chowming (Sep 25, 2020)

Consorting with criminals 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 25, 2020)

chowming said:


> Consorting with criminals

Click to collapse



= collaborative constabulary correlation


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2020)

But..... What about


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 25, 2020)

the old days


----------



## chowming (Sep 26, 2020)

With hot chicks

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 26, 2020)

in the marsh


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 26, 2020)

dancing nakedly around


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 26, 2020)

the great fire


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2020)

with Charles Manson


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2020)

and sailor girls


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 27, 2020)

looking too much


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 27, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> looking too much

Click to collapse



like lackluster LARPs


----------



## andreoide (Sep 27, 2020)

Uhu Uhu  Uhu


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 27, 2020)

Thematically transgressive titillation


----------



## chowming (Sep 27, 2020)

**** blocking conversations 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 27, 2020)

chowming said:


> **** blocking conversations

Click to collapse



flagellate flaccid frustrations


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2020)

The dream police


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 27, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> The dream police

Click to collapse



pursue protracted passions


----------



## chowming (Sep 29, 2020)

Programmed synonym quashed 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2020)

chowming said:


> Programmed synonym quashed

Click to collapse



Godzilla Vs Bambi


----------



## andreoide (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh!  How cruel!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 1, 2020)

is love's truth


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2020)

in photo booth


----------



## andreoide (Oct 1, 2020)

or... photo boots


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 1, 2020)

both booths behoove


----------



## husam666 (Oct 1, 2020)

up the noose


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 2, 2020)

husam666 said:


> up the noose

Click to collapse



worrying wayward wranglers


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 2, 2020)

fear Clint Eastwood


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 2, 2020)

and you're huckleberry


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 2, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> and you're huckleberry

Click to collapse



Hound? How Hanna-


----------



## chowming (Oct 2, 2020)

With blue hair

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoder_Solet (Oct 2, 2020)

chowming said:


> With blue hair
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And right hand


----------



## andreoide (Oct 2, 2020)

holding tight your


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 2, 2020)

Thing below your


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2020)

downstairs neighbour's bicycle


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 3, 2020)

wheelin' my way


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2020)

on the highway


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 3, 2020)

rollin towards that


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 3, 2020)

endless summer sky


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 3, 2020)

north wind blowing


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 3, 2020)

Aurora Borealis comes


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 3, 2020)

dances her lights


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2020)

unlike anything you


----------



## andreoide (Oct 3, 2020)

ever gazed at


----------



## chowming (Oct 3, 2020)

From the future 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 4, 2020)

aliens visiting earth


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 4, 2020)

probing for life


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 4, 2020)

& snickers candy bars 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 4, 2020)

to eat with


----------



## chowming (Oct 5, 2020)

Finger licking good

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2020)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## chowming (Oct 5, 2020)

Crossed the road

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 6, 2020)

killed flat # SPLASH *


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 6, 2020)

reincarnated as a


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 6, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> reincarnated as a

Click to collapse



quixotic quasi quiche


----------



## andreoide (Oct 8, 2020)

So...... What's up?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 8, 2020)

rodeo clowns go


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 8, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> rodeo clowns go

Click to collapse



barrel before bull


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2020)

upon closer inspection


----------



## andreoide (Oct 8, 2020)

are they actually


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 9, 2020)

barrels or just


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 9, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> barrels or just

Click to collapse



cast concrete caricatures


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2020)

or exaggerated imaginations


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 9, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> or exaggerated imaginations

Click to collapse



Marlboro Man's machinations!


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 9, 2020)

Looking for inspiration


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 10, 2020)

in a pig's


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 10, 2020)

pen, found only


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 10, 2020)

lucy , schroder and


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 10, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> lucy , schroder and

Click to collapse



Peppermint Patty plotting


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 10, 2020)

end of triplicates


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 10, 2020)

and start of


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 10, 2020)

Total cluster f uc

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 10, 2020)

T.C.Stockdale said:


> Total cluster f uc

Click to collapse



   Finite fellowship fornicators


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Finite fellowship fornicators

Click to collapse



inspire XDA coordinators


----------



## andreoide (Oct 10, 2020)

and coordinate inspirers

(STRIKE)
---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle said:


> end of triplicates

Click to collapse



:good:   :good:   :good:  
I dislike also
It became boring 
Please no more
Find something new
(/STRIKE)


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 10, 2020)

My kid's loud


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 10, 2020)

as a walking


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2020)

enraged Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## andreoide (Oct 13, 2020)

in Disneyland's most


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 13, 2020)

terrifying roller coaster


----------



## andreoide (Oct 15, 2020)

going up and


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2020)

up and away


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 15, 2020)

as high as 

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## YayJohn (Oct 15, 2020)

my history book


----------



## andreoide (Oct 15, 2020)

of alien encounters


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 15, 2020)

which begins with


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2020)

Predator versus Alien

View attachment 5116859


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 16, 2020)

and ends with


----------



## andreoide (Oct 16, 2020)

Rocky vs Rambo


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 17, 2020)

coming to theaters


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 17, 2020)

nowhere close to


----------



## galaxys (Oct 17, 2020)

outdoor drive in


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 17, 2020)

operated by @marcdw


----------



## andreoide (Oct 17, 2020)

and, of course


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2020)

a talking horse


----------



## andreoide (Oct 17, 2020)

having its course


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2020)

shows no remorse


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2020)

in the courts 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 18, 2020)

about wearing shorts


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 18, 2020)

while rading forts

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2020)

with spike forks 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 18, 2020)

bought from Orks


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 18, 2020)

sold at Ports


----------



## andreoide (Oct 18, 2020)

KCT1975 said:


> who sold them at Ports

Click to collapse



*IGNORE POSTING*
Not three words


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=643983&p=5830039
Why you think this thread is named
THREE WORD STORY
[/STRIKE ]
:silly:


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 19, 2020)

andreoide said:


> *IGNORE POSTING*
> Not three words
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


{Please accept my sincere apologies for my mistake...I was riding in a vehicle when I made the post in error and I wasn't paying attention to the word count. I assure you that I will be more careful with all of my posts in the future and I will not make the same mistake again.
Again, please forgive my ignorant stupid mistake} 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2020)

Sincere apology accepted


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 19, 2020)

for now, until 

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 19, 2020)

some _mod_ says


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 19, 2020)

ban him now!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 19, 2020)

KCT1975 said:


> sold at Ports

Click to collapse



of the courts


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2020)

fear the clown


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 20, 2020)

specially in halloween

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2020)

for Mister TravisBean


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 20, 2020)

and Mister Kite


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2020)

performs his tricks


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 20, 2020)

for his fans

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alendrew11 (Oct 20, 2020)

Not at all!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2020)

second to none


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2020)

are your profits


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 24, 2020)

from now till

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 24, 2020)

the cows come


----------



## woodman (Oct 24, 2020)

home with TravisBean


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 25, 2020)

and his fans

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Oct 25, 2020)

gather around the


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 25, 2020)

warm roaring fire 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 25, 2020)

with drinks in

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 25, 2020)

The best bar


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 25, 2020)

with the best


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 25, 2020)

lagers you drank


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2020)

made Sally spank


----------



## andreoide (Oct 25, 2020)

Clowns asses hard


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 25, 2020)

that he liked


----------



## KCT1975 (Oct 26, 2020)

and made him

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2020)

LOL [emoji16] while crying [emoji22] 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## abragred (Oct 26, 2020)

has gone to


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 26, 2020)

greener pastures beyond


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 27, 2020)

with two drinks 

Sent from my SM-G986U using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 27, 2020)

And maybe other

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2020)

things in hand.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2020)

That'd be grand


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 27, 2020)

played Sgt.Peppers Band (yeah , i know.*eek*)


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 27, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> played Sgt.Peppers Band (yeah , i know.*eek*)

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2020)

Rock the Casbah


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2020)

galaxys said:


> Rock the Casbah

Click to collapse



Iconic cultural depth  :good:


----------



## andreoide (Oct 29, 2020)

Uhmmm, is it?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2020)

only your hairdresser


----------



## andreoide (Oct 30, 2020)

can judge about


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 30, 2020)

why youre acting


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 30, 2020)

like a little


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 30, 2020)

spoiled nizzle shnizzle


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 31, 2020)

for fuc sake

:silly:


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 31, 2020)

mods got tricks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 31, 2020)

sadly no treats


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Oct 31, 2020)

Not this year


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2020)

but great feats


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 31, 2020)

with smelly feet 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2020)

He's so deranged


----------



## Tonyokal (Oct 31, 2020)

I am tired


----------



## andreoide (Oct 31, 2020)

of scriptkids hacking


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2020)

and forever whacking


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 1, 2020)

CIA agents redacting


----------



## andreoide (Nov 1, 2020)

gathered by NSA


----------



## skgasante (Nov 2, 2020)

What the hell


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 2, 2020)

happened to our


----------



## andreoide (Nov 2, 2020)

green alien clown?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2020)

Cries of sorrow


----------



## andreoide (Nov 2, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Cries of sorrow

Click to collapse



Money on borrow


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2020)

paid back tomorrow


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 3, 2020)

it never ends


----------



## galaxys (Nov 3, 2020)

confusion on the


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2020)

big rear end


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2020)

of Donald Trump


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> of Donald Trump
> 
> no politics here

Click to collapse


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2020)

NSA watching us

:silly:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 3, 2020)

nah , they wouldnt


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2020)

and they better


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 3, 2020)

watch _their_ backs


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2020)

<strike>
Because Trump is
(Oh damn I forgot, no politics here)
</strike>

because we can


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2020)

the orange man


----------



## andreoide (Nov 4, 2020)

is a fruitcake


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 4, 2020)

who, mister clown


----------



## andreoide (Nov 4, 2020)

No, orange man


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 5, 2020)

You Will Not 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2020)

petition the lord

View attachment 5130497


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 5, 2020)

of the flies


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 5, 2020)

to do your

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2020)

secret perverse bidding.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 5, 2020)

for sacred cow


----------



## andreoide (Nov 5, 2020)

we have now


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 6, 2020)

and the sow

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Nov 6, 2020)

she said wow


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 6, 2020)

with a smile


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 6, 2020)

on her lips 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2020)

Mona Lisa whispered


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2020)

Who goes there?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 6, 2020)

The Creepy One 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Nov 6, 2020)

did not answer


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 6, 2020)

but did give


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 6, 2020)

her soul for


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2020)

a Klondike Bar


----------



## andreoide (Nov 7, 2020)

and a shady


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 7, 2020)

looking christmas tree


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2020)

with real candles
:laugh:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 8, 2020)

and real fire


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 8, 2020)

from down below 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 8, 2020)

aww crikey, thats


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 8, 2020)

the Big Ugly

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfcity (Nov 8, 2020)

sitting duck waiting


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 8, 2020)

to pounce quick

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 8, 2020)

like a Cobra


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2020)

a quick pick


----------



## andreoide (Nov 10, 2020)

Soooooo..... what's up?


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 12, 2020)

said the Troll

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chowming (Nov 12, 2020)

Blocking the bridge 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 12, 2020)

high above the

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2020)

the Northern Plains.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 12, 2020)

along the equator


----------



## Clay57 (Nov 12, 2020)

to be continue...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2020)

Like an alligator


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2020)

in troubled water


----------



## chowming (Nov 12, 2020)

Reaching for the

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2020)

poor zebra's leg


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 12, 2020)

and happy croc

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 14, 2020)

with full belly


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2020)

that ain't jelly.


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 14, 2020)

Just so smelly


----------



## andreoide (Nov 15, 2020)

I can't even


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2020)

get a break.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 15, 2020)

from life's most


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2020)

feared and dangerous


----------



## andreoide (Nov 17, 2020)

clowns and cows


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2020)

guns and butter


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 17, 2020)

and rum's finest


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2020)

hour is when


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 18, 2020)

vaping fruit flavors 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2020)

for special favors


----------



## Zinux (Nov 19, 2020)

Filled with cancer


----------



## Zinux (Nov 19, 2020)

I call danger


----------



## andreoide (Nov 19, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> for special favors

Click to collapse



of any kind


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2020)

right between the


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 20, 2020)

the eyes of 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreoide (Nov 20, 2020)

the one who


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2020)

Who say Ni!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2020)

*lmao*
and wont let


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 21, 2020)

anyone come between


----------



## andreoide (Nov 21, 2020)

saying: Ni! Ni!
:laugh:


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 21, 2020)

and Me Me

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary985 (Nov 22, 2020)

KCT1975 said:


> and Me Me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who is ME


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2020)

who is you ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 22, 2020)

_that aint me!_


----------



## Hemant Sachdeva (Nov 22, 2020)

Increasing Post Counts


----------



## Zinux (Nov 22, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> that aint me!

Click to collapse



Taking a pee


----------



## andreoide (Nov 22, 2020)

against that tree


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2020)

glad it ain't __


----------



## Wolfcity (Nov 23, 2020)

a thorny scrub


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2020)

said me me


----------



## andreoide (Nov 23, 2020)

at Wounded Knee


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2020)

There were three


----------



## Adamslx (Nov 25, 2020)

and so drunk


----------



## andreoide (Nov 25, 2020)

Ni! Ni! Ni!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 27, 2020)

So.........
What's up?


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 27, 2020)

he said to

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ana258 (Nov 27, 2020)

*cityjobs*

Go google, go samsung, go


----------



## andreoide (Nov 27, 2020)

I give up


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Nov 28, 2020)

Please don't go


----------



## juniorrs5 (Nov 28, 2020)

You can run


----------



## Wolfcity (Nov 28, 2020)

or can hide


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 28, 2020)

*but we will*


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 29, 2020)

go to the

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2020)

@MikeChannon 's christmas gala


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2020)

Drunk and disorderly


----------



## andreoide (Nov 29, 2020)

but staying polite


----------



## MikeChannon (Nov 29, 2020)

was not possible


----------



## KCT1975 (Nov 30, 2020)

because it was

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdilla1987 (Nov 30, 2020)

stocked with free


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2020)

powerfully laced punch.


----------



## andreoide (Nov 30, 2020)

And that caused


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 30, 2020)

uninhibited dancing and


----------



## kameliawinter (Dec 2, 2020)

with a bus 
..........


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2020)

you can't discuss


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2020)

hide your fears


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2020)

Drink some beers


----------



## woodman (Dec 4, 2020)

and go to


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 5, 2020)

woodman said:


> and go to

Click to collapse



the end of


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2020)

the rainbow where


----------



## woodman (Dec 10, 2020)

threre are plenty


----------



## Clay57 (Dec 10, 2020)

life goes on


----------



## galaxys (Dec 10, 2020)

around the corner


----------



## andreoide (Dec 10, 2020)

waiting for you


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2020)

to adb backup


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 11, 2020)

all the things


----------



## andreoide (Dec 12, 2020)

never needed ever


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 12, 2020)

in one's lifetime


----------



## andreoide (Dec 12, 2020)

but, just to


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2020)

Be safe and


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2020)

have no regrets


----------



## rejoji3693 (Dec 12, 2020)

ran twenty miles...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 12, 2020)

in a snowstorm


----------



## andreoide (Dec 12, 2020)

to find santa


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2020)

riding his sleigh


----------



## galaxys (Dec 13, 2020)

near the chimney


----------



## mehtuus (Dec 13, 2020)

he leaned over


----------



## andreoide (Dec 13, 2020)

the edge of


----------



## mehtuus (Dec 13, 2020)

his red sleigh


----------



## andreoide (Dec 13, 2020)

reaching for his


----------



## mehtuus (Dec 13, 2020)

box of tricks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2020)

when from nowhere


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2020)

Felix The Cat


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2020)

appeared in a


----------



## galaxys (Dec 14, 2020)

TV comic show


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2020)

with Chris Rock


----------



## andreoide (Dec 16, 2020)

standing behind the


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2020)

Pootie Tang man


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2020)

X minus One...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 17, 2020)

she told me


----------



## andreoide (Dec 18, 2020)

after turning off


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2020)

the running faucet


----------



## galaxys (Dec 20, 2020)

in the airplane


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Dec 20, 2020)

going down like


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2020)

the tragic Hindenburg.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 21, 2020)

smoking a cigar


----------



## andreoide (Dec 22, 2020)

can be dangerous


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 22, 2020)

said the snowman


----------



## galaxys (Dec 22, 2020)

with the blowtorch


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2020)

in a Blimp??


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 23, 2020)

yes , its true


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2020)

that this fable


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2020)

has no end.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2020)

but the story


----------



## nate0 (Dec 24, 2020)

what about it


----------



## andreoide (Dec 24, 2020)

Well.....  it is


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 25, 2020)

going to be


----------



## nate0 (Dec 25, 2020)

full of spiders


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 25, 2020)

and  poisonous snakes


----------



## nate0 (Dec 25, 2020)

roasting like chestnuts


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 26, 2020)

nate0 said:


> roasting like chestnuts

Click to collapse



random three words?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 26, 2020)

Three too won


----------



## nate0 (Dec 26, 2020)

random like encryption


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2020)

kimvang said:


> Grreat. Gui hang di my

Click to collapse



《Strike》
Read the first post, than join here.
Do not post like you do now, just read the OP and you will understand.
Your posting here will be ignored, for not following the rules.
《/strike》


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2020)

nate0 said:


> random like encryption

Click to collapse



but remarkable readable


----------



## galaxys (Dec 28, 2020)

like astrological signs


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2020)

created by engineers


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2020)

Been three days.............


----------



## nate0 (Dec 31, 2020)

stuck trapped underground


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2020)

in terrifying isolation


----------



## andreoide (Dec 31, 2020)

waiting and hoping


----------



## nate0 (Dec 31, 2020)

for marshmallow smores


----------



## galaxys (Dec 31, 2020)

near hot campfire


----------



## nate0 (Dec 31, 2020)

gasoline can leaked


----------



## andreoide (Dec 31, 2020)

.... big cans make


----------



## nate0 (Jan 1, 2021)

smoked beef steak?


----------



## historys (Jan 3, 2021)

dogshit story dad


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 3, 2021)

warms my heart


----------



## Pachacouti (Jan 4, 2021)

Well well well...


----------



## galaxys (Jan 4, 2021)

fishing for catfish


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2021)

_Noodling_  is dangerous


----------



## andreoide (Jan 6, 2021)

Noodling redneck idiots


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2021)

is very racist


----------



## galaxys (Jan 6, 2021)

aliens want you


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2021)

for their experiments


----------



## guhvanoh (Jan 7, 2021)

and for food


----------



## nate0 (Jan 7, 2021)

canned fart chips


----------



## historys (Jan 7, 2021)

end of story


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2021)

what freak'n story??


----------



## galaxys (Jan 8, 2021)

the title was??


----------



## ipdev (Jan 8, 2021)

Welcome to 2020.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 8, 2021)

Now, in 2021,


----------



## iamsaalim (Jan 8, 2021)

with new hopes,


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2021)

Mandalorian in Washington


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2021)

could be worse


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2021)

and has been


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2021)

a long time


----------



## andreoide (Jan 11, 2021)

Soon it's over


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 11, 2021)

we all hope


----------



## kowakx (Jan 12, 2021)

in the lies


----------



## galaxys (Jan 12, 2021)

are dirty secrets


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2021)

done dirt cheap


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2021)

by Blondie Trumpetplayer


----------



## andreoide (Jan 13, 2021)

not even youtube


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 13, 2021)

can contain the


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 13, 2021)

amount of bullshit


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 13, 2021)

thats produced by


----------



## andreoide (Jan 14, 2021)

disappearing 《strike》P 《/strike》resident


----------



## andreoide (Jan 17, 2021)

I like sailorgirls


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 18, 2021)

and sailorgirls like


----------



## galaxys (Jan 18, 2021)

big shiny ships


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2021)

Glorious cruise liner's


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2021)

quarantined because of


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 20, 2021)

sailorgirls friendliness being


----------



## Ghani Blog (Jan 20, 2021)

fiktion said:


> ran twenty miles...

Click to collapse


Ghani blog
Steel and iron works
Pharmaceutical machinery maintainance
Heavy Machinery Maintenance
rent a car in Pakistan
Real estate builders


----------



## andreoide (Jan 21, 2021)

but forgot to


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2021)

tie his laces


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 21, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> tie his laces

Click to collapse



So he tripped


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2021)

and fell into


----------



## nate0 (Jan 21, 2021)

luxury linen socks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2021)

in worn out


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2021)

dirty old sneakers


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 22, 2021)

that smell like


----------



## galaxys (Jan 22, 2021)

rotting organic potatoes


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 22, 2021)

with some moldy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 23, 2021)

cucumber slices thrown


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 23, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> cucumber slices thrown

Click to collapse



Into rotten eggs


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 23, 2021)

and stinky tofu


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 24, 2021)

all in all


----------



## andreoide (Jan 24, 2021)

a good recipe


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2021)

andreoide said:


> a good recipe

Click to collapse



for odoriferous emanations


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 25, 2021)

to delight olfactory


----------



## robertcrook (Jan 25, 2021)

Greed is curse.


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 26, 2021)

Greed is good


----------



## ipdev (Jan 26, 2021)

Greed is both


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2021)

people want something


----------



## galaxys (Jan 26, 2021)

grabbing all bags


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 27, 2021)

full or empty


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 28, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> full or empty

Click to collapse



you need more


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 28, 2021)

to carry , because


----------



## galaxys (Jan 28, 2021)

Inside are expensive


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jan 28, 2021)

crazy little trinkets


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2021)

enticing the natives


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 28, 2021)

trading their souls


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 28, 2021)

and their land


----------



## andreoide (Jan 28, 2021)

for billions and


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 28, 2021)

andreoide said:


> for billions and

Click to collapse



Dead Space Game


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 29, 2021)

that was broken


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> that was broken

Click to collapse



by Death Stranding


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2021)

simonbigwave said:


> by Death Stranding

Click to collapse


*Bussard Ramjet Propulsion*


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> *Bussard Ramjet Propulsion*

Click to collapse



Navier Stokes Theorem


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2021)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
Random three words


----------



## andreoide (Jan 29, 2021)

No 
Not true!

(STRIKE)
Initial posting 《--- click !
I will explain:
Everybody types 3 words, following after the previous post, to make a story.
Read the story so far, only than post your 3 words so the story continues!

New members are welcome, but should read forum rules XDA also, do not post questions wich have nothing to do with the subject, use the search option, and very important: Read the initial FIRST INITIAL POSTING (click above) so you know what the thread is about.

This is NOT LIKE TELEGRAM, we have rules!
(/STRIKE)


----------



## Richard Grey (Jan 29, 2021)

Try try Again...


----------



## shampow (Jan 30, 2021)

In the street


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2021)

shampow said:


> In the street

Click to collapse



Like Tony Montana


----------



## andreoide (Jan 31, 2021)

nobody shooting worse


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 31, 2021)

with so tiny


----------



## andreoide (Jan 31, 2021)

hands holding big


----------



## ipdev (Feb 1, 2021)

but, poorly aimed


----------



## andreoide (Feb 1, 2021)

nine millimeter irons?


----------



## andreoide (Feb 4, 2021)

So..... What's up?


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 4, 2021)

Pussycat? Gimme some


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2021)

of that Kit-Kat


----------



## andreoide (Feb 5, 2021)

chocolate covered cookies


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2021)

with caramel goo


----------



## Joe569 (Feb 5, 2021)

else I will


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 5, 2021)

eat your feet


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2021)

so much perversion..........


----------



## andreoide (Feb 6, 2021)

Have a break


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 6, 2021)

have a KitKat!


----------



## andreoide (Feb 6, 2021)

Taste like pure


----------



## galaxys (Feb 6, 2021)

crunchy chocolate flowing


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 8, 2021)

still past continues..


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 8, 2021)

SMOKEzmn said:


> I am still in the past..

Click to collapse



Not three words.




galaxys said:


> crunchy chocolate flowing

Click to collapse



over nugat cookies


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2021)

spikes insulin levels


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2021)

and doctors bills


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2021)

for prescribing pills


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2021)

wich give thrills


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 9, 2021)

and sometimes kills


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2021)

just say no


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2021)

let dope go


----------



## galaxys (Feb 9, 2021)

up into smoke


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2021)

Cheech and Chong


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 10, 2021)

can't be wrong!


----------



## galaxys (Feb 10, 2021)

puffing a bong


----------



## andreoide (Feb 10, 2021)

bad for lung


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 11, 2021)

sad song sung


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2021)

Wind cries, Mary..........


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 11, 2021)

wind whispers, "Mary"


----------



## andreoide (Feb 11, 2021)

empty pages dairy


----------



## yash_patil2k5 (Feb 12, 2021)

was crying because...


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2021)

all good things


----------



## galaxys (Feb 12, 2021)

end with big


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2021)

Bang Theory Finale


----------



## andreoide (Feb 12, 2021)

wich possible never


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2021)

andreoide said:


> wich possible never

Click to collapse



ever say never


----------



## andreoide (Feb 15, 2021)

because there might


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 15, 2021)

come a bigger


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 16, 2021)

bang than anything


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2021)

that came before


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2021)

The question than


----------



## andreoide (Feb 17, 2021)

...What was before


----------



## galaxys (Feb 17, 2021)

followed after chaotic


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2021)

big applause followed !


----------



## galaxys (Feb 18, 2021)

with everyone standing


----------



## andreoide (Feb 18, 2021)

or jumping around


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2021)

and clapping hands


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2021)

and having a


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2021)

good laugh about


----------



## t-ryder (Feb 20, 2021)

the principia discordia


----------



## andreoide (Feb 22, 2021)

and other comics.


----------



## andreoide (Feb 23, 2021)

Okay, now we


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 23, 2021)

start a new


----------



## andreoide (Feb 24, 2021)

string of words


----------



## ipdev (Feb 25, 2021)

Words starting anew.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 25, 2021)

Thread too long...


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2021)

for short minds


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2021)

to write a


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 26, 2021)

story about the


----------



## Ginsiou (Feb 27, 2021)

This is funny.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> story about the

Click to collapse



meaning of life


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2021)

and complications arise


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2021)

when not reading


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2021)

the safety manual


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2021)

before arming devices


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2021)

and locking weapons


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2021)

on targeted opponents


----------



## andreoide (Mar 2, 2021)

who are unknowingly


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2021)

aiding Mister Clown

View attachment 200.webp


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2021)

who is inadvertently


----------



## andreoide (Mar 8, 2021)

without any doubt


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2021)

juan crazy dude


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 9, 2021)

who use to


----------



## andreoide (Mar 13, 2021)

who has everything


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 13, 2021)

yet nothing remains


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2021)

the same after


----------



## Badger50 (Mar 16, 2021)

She shot me!


----------



## DaReDeViL (Mar 16, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> She shot me!

Click to collapse



Rest In Peace ...


----------



## Badger50 (Mar 16, 2021)

Go to sleep...


----------



## DaReDeViL (Mar 16, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Go to sleep...

Click to collapse



Sir yes Sir !


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2021)

now its time


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2021)

for a drink


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2021)

of your choice


----------



## andreoide (Mar 18, 2021)

because we encounter


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 19, 2021)

strange stuff with


----------



## andreoide (Mar 22, 2021)

disapering sailor girls


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 23, 2021)

stole my heart


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 23, 2021)

and my wallet


----------



## latviandude (Mar 24, 2021)

and left me


----------



## 0purple (Mar 24, 2021)

three hundred bucks


----------



## latviandude (Mar 24, 2021)

which made me


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 25, 2021)

screwit20 said:


> which made me

Click to collapse



sell my soul


----------



## latviandude (Mar 25, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> sell my soul

Click to collapse



to the very


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 26, 2021)

strange crossroads man


----------



## andreoide (Mar 27, 2021)

we never saw


----------



## latviandude (Mar 27, 2021)

before in our


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 28, 2021)

entire pathetic lives.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 28, 2021)

Legba so confused


----------



## latviandude (Mar 28, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> Legba so confused

Click to collapse



that he almost


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 29, 2021)

traded soul for


----------



## latviandude (Mar 29, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> traded soul for

Click to collapse



one of the


----------



## andreoide (Mar 29, 2021)

toughest sailorgirl tattoo


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 30, 2021)

which made my


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 31, 2021)

Thread in trash?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 1, 2021)

@TravisBean what happened?


----------



## xanthrax (Apr 4, 2021)

thread back online


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2021)

just in time


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2021)

to write anything


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> just in time

Click to collapse



before it's trashed


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> before it's trashed

Click to collapse



Don't skip me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2021)

You ain't Travis


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> You ain't Travis

Click to collapse



Mr. Clown around!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2021)

<STRIKE>


Mr. Clown said:


> You ain't Travis

Click to collapse



This thread works like this: 
A person writes something
The next person writes something wich reflect to the previous post.
Skipping lines, like you do for whatever not funny reason is rude, and the story buildup is intrrupted
</STRIKE>


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Mr. Clown around!

Click to collapse



And he found


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Mr. Clown around!

Click to collapse



You back Orb?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> You back Orb?

Click to collapse



I am, Beware!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 5, 2021)

we dont scare


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 5, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> we dont scare

Click to collapse



quite that easily


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> quite that easily

Click to collapse



There you are


----------



## latviandude (Apr 5, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> There you are

Click to collapse



looking at the


----------



## VD171 (Apr 5, 2021)

screwit20 said:


> looking at the

Click to collapse



who really cares


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2021)

about this thread


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2021)

> who really cares
> about this thread

Click to collapse



Men of honor


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

Derailing the thread


----------



## andreoide (Apr 6, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Men of honor

Click to collapse



are no clows


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> Derailing the thread

Click to collapse



Into better direction


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Into better direction

Click to collapse



Cause you're back


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> Cause you're back

Click to collapse



Back to spam!


----------



## VD171 (Apr 6, 2021)

I want to


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

VD171 said:


> I want to

Click to collapse



Play with some


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Back to spam!

Click to collapse



Three word story


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 6, 2021)

jokers and clowns


----------



## latviandude (Apr 6, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> jokers and clowns

Click to collapse



who are the


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2021)

> jokers and clowns
> who are the

Click to collapse



Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> jokers and clowns

Click to collapse



Are very serious


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Jimi Hendrix Experience

Click to collapse



With Jim Morrison


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> With Jim Morrison

Click to collapse



Where is M_T_M ?!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 6, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Where is M_T_M?

Click to collapse





orb3000 said:


> Where is M_T_M ?!

Click to collapse



Retired last year


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> Retired last year

Click to collapse



Thats so sad...


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2021)

That's the way


----------



## andreoide (Apr 7, 2021)

we see things


----------



## VD171 (Apr 7, 2021)

andreoide said:


> we see things

Click to collapse



and we love


----------



## latviandude (Apr 7, 2021)

VD171 said:


> and we love

Click to collapse



to see them


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2021)

release the Kraken!!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 7, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> release the Kraken!!

Click to collapse



at your command


----------



## VD171 (Apr 7, 2021)

andreoide said:


> at your command

Click to collapse



it looks like


----------



## latviandude (Apr 8, 2021)

VD171 said:


> it looks like

Click to collapse



Kraken is released!!


----------



## andreoide (Apr 8, 2021)

Fear no evil


----------



## latviandude (Apr 8, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Fear no evil

Click to collapse



be no evil


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 9, 2021)

defeat the Clown!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 9, 2021)

and tell your


----------



## VD171 (Apr 9, 2021)

dear old friend


----------



## latviandude (Apr 9, 2021)

VD171 said:


> dear old friend

Click to collapse



that he is


----------



## andreoide (Apr 10, 2021)

classified





screwit20 said:


> that he is

Click to collapse



remembered by actions


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 11, 2021)

rather than words


----------



## andreoide (Apr 11, 2021)

only the good


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 12, 2021)

of every entity


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 12, 2021)

will die young


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 12, 2021)

and leave behind


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2021)

a lasting legacy


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 13, 2021)

of cows + clowns


----------



## andreoide (Apr 14, 2021)

of smiles + frowns


----------



## andreoide (Apr 15, 2021)

Anyway,.... now most


----------



## latviandude (Apr 15, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Anyway,.... now most

Click to collapse



of the stuff


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 16, 2021)

in your pockets


----------



## latviandude (Apr 16, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> in your pockets

Click to collapse



will be taken


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 17, 2021)

and given to


----------



## latviandude (Apr 17, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> and given to

Click to collapse



sailor girls for


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 17, 2021)

new dresses and


----------



## latviandude (Apr 17, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> new dresses and

Click to collapse



jewelry and other


----------



## andreoide (Apr 17, 2021)

screwit20 said:


> jewelry and other

Click to collapse



waterproof accessories they


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2021)

need on the


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2021)

☠


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> need on the

Click to collapse



seven seas. where


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 18, 2021)

my Bonnie lies


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2021)

all time about


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 20, 2021)

and has a


----------



## andreoide (Apr 20, 2021)

mysterious smile when


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2021)

Oops, wrong hole!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 20, 2021)

which men know


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 21, 2021)

leads to blindness


----------



## DaReDeViL (Apr 21, 2021)

Bad good ugly


----------



## andreoide (Apr 21, 2021)

, it doesn't matter


----------



## latviandude (Apr 21, 2021)

what matters is


----------



## andreoide (Apr 21, 2021)

Kermit's green look


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 22, 2021)

which scares @The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle


----------



## latviandude (Apr 22, 2021)

and his cat


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 22, 2021)

into using time-machine


----------



## latviandude (Apr 22, 2021)

and traveling back


----------



## andreoide (Apr 22, 2021)

to good old


----------



## latviandude (Apr 22, 2021)

days in the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 22, 2021)

time that was


----------



## latviandude (Apr 23, 2021)

so great and


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 23, 2021)

Blondes more fun.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 23, 2021)

VD171 said:


> who really cares

Click to collapse



I give a


----------



## VD171 (Apr 23, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> I give a

Click to collapse



piece to my


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2021)

nephews Uncles son


VD171 said:


> piece to my

Click to collapse



 nephew's uncle's son


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 25, 2021)

who turned out


----------



## andreoide (Apr 25, 2021)

to be a


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 25, 2021)

airline pilot for


----------



## latviandude (Apr 25, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> airline pilot for

Click to collapse



great nation Russia


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2021)

before Putin became


----------



## Gytole (Apr 26, 2021)

andreoide said:


> before Putin became

Click to collapse



A frog prince


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2021)

and Trump's lover


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 26, 2021)

I flame spammers


----------



## latviandude (Apr 26, 2021)

because all they


----------



## andreoide (Apr 27, 2021)

say is funny.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 27, 2021)

except @Mr. Clown who


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> except @Mr. Clown who

Click to collapse



defies  humanities standards


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 28, 2021)

By calling me


----------



## andreoide (Apr 29, 2021)

money is wasted


----------



## latviandude (Apr 29, 2021)

andreoide said:


> money is wasted

Click to collapse



and there is


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 29, 2021)

always someone else


----------



## VD171 (Apr 29, 2021)

screwit20 said:


> and there is

Click to collapse



nothing better than


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 30, 2021)

VD171 said:


> nothing better than

Click to collapse



Chocolate covered  cherries


----------



## andreoide (Apr 30, 2021)

wich always taste


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 1, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> always someone else

Click to collapse



jumping track and


----------



## andreoide (May 1, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> always someone else

Click to collapse



who's destroying storylines

<strike>
Read O.P. , it would be a good idea to reply on the last post,  creating a story that makes sence in some way?  
Replying on your own posting after others have already posted new ones looks to me like you talk to the mirror you looked in yesterday lol 
</strike>


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 1, 2021)

andreoide said:


> who's destroying storylines
> 
> <strike>
> Read O.P. , it would be a good idea to reply on the last post,  creating a story that makes sence in some way?
> ...

Click to collapse



<strike>really.lmao. read from the top of the page (or post #47661) again<strike>
lol


----------



## andreoide (May 1, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> <strike>really.lmao. read from the top of the page (or post #47661) again<strike>
> lol

Click to collapse



<strike>
I take mrrocketdog's 
lol
as three well chosen, and completely right three words, as is :

Laughing Out Loud

and pick up the storyline up from there, since he is RIGHT !  I was wrong, sorry! Oops!
</strike>

My bad mistake


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 1, 2021)

wasnt as bad


----------



## latviandude (May 1, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> wasnt as bad

Click to collapse



as telling my


----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2021)

NullWasTaken2 said:


> as telling my

Click to collapse



boss to go


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 3, 2021)

fetch alot of


----------



## andreoide (May 3, 2021)

blonde sailor girls


----------



## latviandude (May 3, 2021)

which costed me


----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2021)

NullWasTaken2 said:


> which costed me

Click to collapse



years of infidelity


----------



## TravisBean (May 5, 2021)

and extreme pleasure


----------



## Joe569 (May 6, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> and extreme pleasure

Click to collapse



which made me cringe and die


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2021)

Joe569 said:


> which made me cringe and die

Click to collapse



<strike>
Ignored:  not three words
Only reply with three words
That is the name of this thread, name of this game, according to the very first posting.
</strike>


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> and extreme pleasure

Click to collapse



with so many


----------



## latviandude (May 8, 2021)

andreoide said:


> with so many

Click to collapse



wonderful sweet hearts


----------



## andreoide (May 9, 2021)

NullWasTaken2 said:


> wonderful sweet hearts

Click to collapse



in glass jars


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 9, 2021)

made just for


----------



## latviandude (May 9, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> made just for

Click to collapse



you my friend


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2021)

thanks, come again


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 10, 2021)

but dont begin


----------



## latviandude (May 10, 2021)

to make this


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2021)

a sweet habbit


----------



## latviandude (May 10, 2021)

because we need


----------



## Rayray3 (May 11, 2021)

something as extreme


----------



## latviandude (May 11, 2021)

Rayray3 said:


> something as extreme

Click to collapse



as private space


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2021)

while we are


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 14, 2021)

trying to catch


----------



## latviandude (May 14, 2021)

the last train


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2021)

to visit the


----------



## latviandude (May 14, 2021)

rock concert of


----------



## latviandude (May 16, 2021)

The Hollywood Undead


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2021)

The Walking Dead


----------



## latviandude (May 17, 2021)

is one of


----------



## TravisBean (May 17, 2021)

the best series


----------



## latviandude (May 18, 2021)

ever made in


----------



## andreoide (May 21, 2021)

line of productions


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 22, 2021)

stretching to Tishamingo (sp?)


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 22, 2021)

(oooops. 2× post)


----------



## andreoide (May 24, 2021)

No harm done


----------



## andreoide (May 25, 2021)

Where is everyone?


----------



## latviandude (May 25, 2021)

living the life


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2021)

imprisoned by Clown


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 27, 2021)

who/whom always says


----------



## andreoide (May 27, 2021)

there are ways


----------



## TravisBean (May 27, 2021)

of making them


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 28, 2021)

laugh till pissing


----------



## TravisBean (May 29, 2021)

in their pants


----------



## andreoide (May 31, 2021)

wich never dry


----------



## andreoide (Jun 3, 2021)

So...
Anything new?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 3, 2021)

just that @xunholyx


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 6, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> just that @xunholyx

Click to collapse



whatchu mean bro?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2021)

nothing here boss


----------



## andreoide (Jun 6, 2021)

Everything is lost?


----------



## andreoide (Jun 10, 2021)

I like fish


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 11, 2021)

in the water


----------



## latviandude (Jun 11, 2021)

or different fish


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 12, 2021)

are called Wanda


----------



## andreoide (Jun 14, 2021)

are likeable also.


----------



## andreoide (Jun 15, 2021)

But the best


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2021)

saved for last


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 16, 2021)

was lost into


----------



## latviandude (Jun 16, 2021)

The Caribbean Sea


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2021)

On Gilligan's Island


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2021)

near the port


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2021)

of forever lost


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2021)

The tiny ship


----------



## latviandude (Jun 24, 2021)

Black Pearl was


----------



## andreoide (Jun 24, 2021)

a beautiful name


----------



## andreoide (Jun 29, 2021)

sailing with sailorgirls


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 30, 2021)

can be alot


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2021)

of fun but,


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 2, 2021)

watch it with


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2021)

care because you


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yoda has spoken


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2021)

andreoide said:


> care because you

Click to collapse



never know who


----------



## latviandude (Jul 9, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> never know who

Click to collapse



can leave you


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2021)

after stealing your


----------



## latviandude (Jul 10, 2021)

andreoide said:


> after stealing your

Click to collapse



money and pants


----------



## andreoide (Jul 11, 2021)

Such strange situations


----------



## latviandude (Jul 11, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Such strange situations

Click to collapse



happens only to


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2021)

evil sociopathic clowns


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 12, 2021)

who ride in


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Jul 12, 2021)

until he clicked...


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2021)

to ride out


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 13, 2021)

like the wind


----------



## latviandude (Jul 13, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> like the wind

Click to collapse



and got lost


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2021)

in the big


----------



## andreoide (Jul 13, 2021)

wide desolate deserts


----------



## Descent2 (Jul 16, 2021)

andreoide said:


> wide desolate deserts

Click to collapse



then he started


----------



## latviandude (Jul 16, 2021)

Descent2 said:


> then he started

Click to collapse



looking for water


----------



## woodman (Jul 16, 2021)

but noticed there


----------



## latviandude (Jul 16, 2021)

woodman said:


> but noticed there

Click to collapse



a cactus plants


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2021)

which was peyote


----------



## andreoide (Jul 18, 2021)

He started eating


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2021)

and started hallucinating


----------



## latviandude (Jul 18, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> and started hallucinating

Click to collapse



that he's on


----------



## woodman (Jul 18, 2021)

a pink donkey


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 18, 2021)

filled with wood


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 18, 2021)

if he could


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2021)

head for the


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2021)

unicorn breeding grounds.


----------



## andreoide (Jul 23, 2021)

He walked towards


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 23, 2021)

The open door


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 24, 2021)

which led to


----------



## andreoide (Jul 25, 2021)

another halucinative portal


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 25, 2021)

Where pigs fly


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jul 25, 2021)

and ducks patrol


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 25, 2021)

bricking people smartphones


----------



## latviandude (Jul 25, 2021)

making everyone angry


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jul 25, 2021)

but no fear


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 25, 2021)

wood is near


----------



## latviandude (Jul 26, 2021)

he will fix


----------



## andreoide (Jul 27, 2021)

the broken sticks


----------



## latviandude (Jul 28, 2021)

and your imagination


----------



## woodman (Jul 28, 2021)

will go south


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 28, 2021)

badgers live North


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2021)

Where Eagles Soar


----------



## andreoide (Jul 29, 2021)

and wild boar


----------



## latviandude (Jul 30, 2021)

and wolves howl


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 30, 2021)

at the full


----------



## Badger50 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blood red moon


----------



## latviandude (Jul 30, 2021)

and in next


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 4, 2021)

say my name


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 4, 2021)

don't be lame


----------



## andreoide (Aug 4, 2021)

unless you came


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 5, 2021)

for what gain?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 5, 2021)

What a pain!


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 5, 2021)

It might rain


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 5, 2021)

supporting agricultural gain


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 5, 2021)

Without weather pain


----------



## 『フレーバー』 (Aug 5, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Without weather pain

Click to collapse



he couldn't abstain


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 5, 2021)

That's a shame


----------



## andreoide (Aug 5, 2021)

and very lame


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2021)

who's to blame?


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 6, 2021)

looking for fame


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 6, 2021)

what a game


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 6, 2021)

without being vain


----------



## andreoide (Aug 6, 2021)

use your brain


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2021)

so please explain


----------



## andreoide (Aug 7, 2021)

acting really insane


----------



## andreoide (Aug 9, 2021)

bungeejumping from crane


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

Needing a cane?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 9, 2021)

...until grandpa came!


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

who likes champagne


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 9, 2021)

during whisky compaign


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

better than cocaine!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 9, 2021)

treatment I maintain


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

better to refrain


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 9, 2021)

Mods discovered thread


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 9, 2021)

better off dead......


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm going ahead...


----------



## andreoide (Aug 9, 2021)

without getting mad


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 9, 2021)

or even sad..


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2021)

Gee, I'm glad


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 10, 2021)

I've been had...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 10, 2021)

xano11 said:


> xano11 said:
> 
> 
> > BUY DRIVERS LICENCE ONLINE(www.onlinedocumentproducers.com/driving-license)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Spam!
Spam!
Spam!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 11, 2021)

BAM! BAM! BAM!


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 12, 2021)

such a ham..


----------



## andreoide (Aug 16, 2021)

I forgot when


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 16, 2021)

I had Zen..


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2021)

-book pro rocks


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 17, 2021)

...get new socks...


----------



## JenVese (Aug 18, 2021)

and Lego blocks


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 18, 2021)

...with ham hocks..


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 18, 2021)

...being chicken mocks...


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 18, 2021)

...with many clocks...


----------



## andreoide (Aug 18, 2021)

in Fort Knox


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 18, 2021)

with a fox


----------



## andreoide (Aug 18, 2021)

giving electric shocks


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 19, 2021)

on the docks


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2021)

there's a toolbox


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 19, 2021)

that has chickenpox


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 20, 2021)

under the sox


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 20, 2021)

With an ox


----------



## andreoide (Aug 20, 2021)

you can breed


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 21, 2021)

if you need


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 21, 2021)

the feel for


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 21, 2021)

something that's new


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2021)

to all humanity


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 22, 2021)

suffering from insanity


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 22, 2021)

riding a horse


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 22, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> suffering from insanity

Click to collapse



looking for humanity


----------



## andreoide (Aug 22, 2021)

not this abnormality


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 22, 2021)

now a calamity


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 23, 2021)

way to infinity


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 23, 2021)

And beyond practicality


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2021)

a mere formality


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 23, 2021)

beyond our time


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 23, 2021)

without a rhyme


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 24, 2021)

until it's time


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 24, 2021)

for tequila lime


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 24, 2021)

looks like slime


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 24, 2021)

or it's brine


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 24, 2021)

for your pickle.


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 24, 2021)

love that tickle


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 25, 2021)

in forbidden places


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 25, 2021)

for special taste's


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 25, 2021)

you meet strangers


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 25, 2021)

and some teenagers


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 26, 2021)

with Texas rangers


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 26, 2021)

are eating popcorn


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 26, 2021)

with a horn


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 27, 2021)

that is worn


----------



## andreoide (Aug 27, 2021)

myclosetstorystore said:


> Women & Girls Night Shorts - Shop for fancy Night Short Sets online in India. Explore wide range of Nightwear Shorts Sets for women in different prints & sizes & Get ✯Best Price ✯Great Deals ✯Free Shipping at MyClosetStory

Click to collapse



Reported


----------



## andreoide (Aug 27, 2021)

Wolfcity said:


> that is worn

Click to collapse



and also torn


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 27, 2021)

because the thorn...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2021)

was a pain


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 29, 2021)

in the brain


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2021)

He couldn't contain


----------



## Joe569 (Aug 29, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> He couldn't contain

Click to collapse



Because the rain


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 30, 2021)

left a stain


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 30, 2021)

on his shirt.


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 31, 2021)

it was dirt


----------



## andreoide (Aug 31, 2021)

from planet Mars


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 31, 2021)

that want cars


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Aug 31, 2021)

or candy bars


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 31, 2021)

while playing guitars


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2021)

for beautiful superstars









						'Cause the man from Mars is through with cars
					

Blondie - Rapture clip with quote 'Cause the man from Mars is through with cars     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 31, 2021)

hypocrites with scars


----------



## kris2thesky (Aug 31, 2021)

and fake smiles


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 1, 2021)

with different styles


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 2, 2021)

for many miles


----------



## andreoide (Sep 2, 2021)

driving over piles


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 2, 2021)

on British Isles


----------



## andreoide (Sep 2, 2021)

wich causes confusion


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 3, 2021)

or an illusion


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 3, 2021)

like an intrusion


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 3, 2021)

what a revolution


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2021)

created the constitution


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 4, 2021)

hopefully without obstruction


----------



## gAMiNg1765 (Sep 4, 2021)

My phone died


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 4, 2021)

was it fried?


----------



## andreoide (Sep 4, 2021)

or it might


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 4, 2021)

be a fright


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 4, 2021)

or just dynamite


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 4, 2021)

not in midflight


----------



## andreoide (Sep 4, 2021)

but substantial height


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 4, 2021)

With unparalleled might


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 4, 2021)

into the light


----------



## LeDiable (Sep 5, 2021)

why's it bright?


----------



## andreoide (Sep 6, 2021)

Screen was black


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 6, 2021)

Screen was red


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2021)

better off dead............


----------



## andreoide (Sep 6, 2021)

......... the repairman said


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lets party instead


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 6, 2021)

go to bed


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 6, 2021)

Scotch is ahead


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 7, 2021)

drives me mad


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 7, 2021)

don't be sad


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 7, 2021)

might get dead


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 7, 2021)

rerun straight ahead


----------



## andreoide (Sep 7, 2021)

and I said


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 7, 2021)

join my flat


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 7, 2021)

on the mat


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2021)

we'll wrestle relentlessly


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 7, 2021)

and very fiercely


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2021)

Increase post count


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 8, 2021)

as allocated amount


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 8, 2021)

or banned account


----------



## andreoide (Sep 8, 2021)

and no discount


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 8, 2021)

which is paramount


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 9, 2021)

with Dolby surround


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2021)

and real 3d


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 10, 2021)

with a bumblebee


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 10, 2021)

called Bruce Lee


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 10, 2021)

sipping ice tea


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 10, 2021)

by the sea


----------



## toddy2hotty (Sep 10, 2021)

with my doggy


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 11, 2021)

sure was foggy


----------



## andreoide (Sep 11, 2021)

beach was rocky


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 11, 2021)

dog was mocky


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 11, 2021)

I am hungry


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2021)

I am Turkey


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 12, 2021)

with beef jerky


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2021)

your quite quirky


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 12, 2021)

although pretty perky


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 12, 2021)

just not murky


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2021)

Want more posts


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2021)

The Tunnel (1962)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 12, 2021)

which ran vertically


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2021)

Vertically, horizontal, vertically


----------



## andreoide (Sep 12, 2021)

an amazing maze


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 12, 2021)

East, west Berlin


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2021)

cold war hardened


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 13, 2021)

nobody is pardoned


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 13, 2021)

Guilty as charged


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2021)

rapidly to 100


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 14, 2021)

something seems stunted


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2021)

Big white elephants


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 14, 2021)

psychotropics still active


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't trip out


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2021)

Lock and load


----------



## andreoide (Sep 14, 2021)

swim and float


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2021)

bob don't drown


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 15, 2021)

with a frown


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 15, 2021)

thirty killer clowns


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 15, 2021)

headed for Georgetown


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 15, 2021)

after some tail


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2021)

an epic fail


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2021)

the sun exploded


----------



## toddy2hotty (Sep 16, 2021)

streets got crowded


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2021)

The fat man


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 16, 2021)

in the bathtub


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2021)

Tepid water blues


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 16, 2021)

Better not snooze


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2021)

Rock and roll


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 16, 2021)

With a troll


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2021)

Troll chew toy


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2021)

deploy the decoy


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 16, 2021)

Taste like chicken


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 17, 2021)

good finger-lickin


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2021)

Venom tastes tangy


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 17, 2021)

That's very uncanny


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2021)

Shaking all over


----------



## andreoide (Sep 17, 2021)

when visiting Dover


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2021)

drowning in clover


----------



## andreoide (Sep 17, 2021)

over and over


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2021)

said Red Rover


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

People below can


----------



## andreoide (Sep 18, 2021)

have a vacation


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2021)

a sublime destination


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

only with vaccination


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

No death vac


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jump back Jack


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

Gas..gas..gas


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

it's a gas..


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

I prefer bass


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

Rock'n roll hootchicoo


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

Light my fuse!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

Shaking all over


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Shaking all over

Click to collapse



You said that!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> You said that!

Click to collapse



My my generation


----------



## andreoide (Sep 19, 2021)

I hate elevators


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

Better than gators


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

This is CONTROL.


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

Shoe phones rock


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

Boris the spider


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

Who you say!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

*Ox, Thunder Fingers*


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

Loved by Moon


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

Superleads stacked high


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

Freebird said goodbye


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

Buddy, Big Booper


----------



## LR7875 (Sep 19, 2021)

I found spam








						WhatsApp::(+44 7879212982) BUY IELTS CERTIFICATE WITHOUT EXAM IN INDIA-BUY IELTS CERTIFICATE WITHOUT EXAM IN MALAYSIA?
					

Buy? / Get PMI, IELTS, PMP, CELPIP, Nclex , CISSP, CRISC, CISM, PMP, CEH, CSM Certificates Within 48 Hours in Beijing  - Buy IELTS Certificate Without Exams In (People's Republic of), Colombia - Buy IELTS Certificate Without Exams In Australia -...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2021)

I ate spam...


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 19, 2021)

I kill spam!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2021)

Sam I am


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2021)

not UNCLE Sam


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 20, 2021)

Failed the exam!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2021)

The wrong thoughts...


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 20, 2021)

We're all distraught!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2021)

One bourbon, one...


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 20, 2021)

The Delaware Destroyer


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2021)

Clown goes down


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2021)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2021)

he overtook her


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2021)

Like a hurricane


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 20, 2021)

Without back strain!


----------



## andreoide (Sep 20, 2021)

But whoooolotta rain 🌧


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2021)

It's better wet


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 21, 2021)

Safety, don't forget


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2021)

Meh I'll pass


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2021)

Also me pass


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 21, 2021)

Might be gas!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2021)

It's a gas


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2021)

Line story thread


----------



## andreoide (Sep 21, 2021)

Let's just rhyme


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 21, 2021)

That'll be fine


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2021)

if there's time


----------



## andreoide (Sep 23, 2021)

for snail's slime


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2021)

First game played. ..​


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2021)

was called "Snake"


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2021)

Nope...
Called Tetris


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2021)

Wild Turkey 101


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 26, 2021)

..a pain game!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2021)

Jimmy C. Russell


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 26, 2021)

Joretta loves him!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 26, 2021)

Whoever they are!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2021)

They'll go far


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 26, 2021)

To the bar


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 26, 2021)

With a car ?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2021)

or an airplane


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2021)

Or a train


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 27, 2021)

in the rain


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2021)

or in snow


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 27, 2021)

But they  know. . . .
(where means didn't)


----------



## andreoide (Sep 27, 2021)

doctors are creative


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2021)

_Antidisestablishmentarianism leads to_​


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Nineteenth century England


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh my gosh


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Looking very posh


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

Guy named Josh


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Who liked Macintosh


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

and also Porsche (911) !


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Fixed by Bosch


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2021)

Will spam here!


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

For a beer!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2021)

and a Cheer


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

and get banned ......


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

by a Badger (50) !!!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

Here he is 








						Offer > https://click2nextorder.com/far-east-xl/
					

Far East XL  >> Review >>  also a decent technique to get its general benefits with out a stress. Should I purchase ? Definitely, you should purchase this male enhancement as it comes with a cash-back guarantee. You can return this product every...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> by a Badger (50) !!!

Click to collapse



How I wish!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

me too !!


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Like Motley Crew!


----------



## andreoide (Sep 30, 2021)

.... .. .....!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'd prefer chicken !


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 30, 2021)

Mighty good "lickin"


----------



## andreoide (Sep 30, 2021)

Dinner for two....


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> me too !!

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ban this now








						国境外学历学位证书Q/微信29304199买NYU毕业证成绩单〉留信认证/美国纽约大学文凭毕业证成绩单学位证书教育部学历认证修改GPA成绩,offer，雅思成绩单,在读证明,WSE认证NewYorkUniversity
					

国境外学历学位证书Q/微信29304199买NYU毕业证成绩单〉留信认证/美国纽约大学文凭毕业证成绩单学位证书教育部学历认证修改GPA成绩,offer，雅思成绩单,在读证明,WSE认证NewYorkUniversity QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。  ★★主营项目： ◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 1, 2021)

prey for Badger  (hey badger, its our good old Josh again)


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 1, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



Thought it was.......

 Maximum 3 words 

and not only three


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> me too !!

Click to collapse



He should say


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> He should say

Click to collapse



"Me too also'


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Thought it was.......
> 
> Maximum 3 words
> 
> and not only three

Click to collapse



Post it in


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> Post it in

Click to collapse



Two posts please


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

(Sorry post deleted)


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 1, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Thought it was.......
> 
> Maximum 3 words
> 
> and not only three

Click to collapse



Too much words


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 1, 2021)

come from nerds !!   (like me??)


----------



## andreoide (Oct 1, 2021)

I like sailorgirs


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 1, 2021)

And me Vegfingers !!!


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 3, 2021)

Fresh spam here








						https://promosimple.com/giveaways/royal-max-keto-reviews-scam-alert-read-my-experience/
					

Brilliance Keto Get Splendid Fat Igniting With Brilliance Keto! You know beyond a shadow of a doubt that you can be slimmer, however you don’t have the opportunity or energy to focus on a weight reduction intend to get splendid outcomes. Which is...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2021)

Like a Pro


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 3, 2021)

In the snow


----------



## ace2nutzer (Oct 3, 2021)

_Badger50  _best Moderator


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 3, 2021)

The Spammer Killer !!!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 3, 2021)

ace2nutzer said:


> _Badger50  _best Moderator

Click to collapse





TheDoctor46 said:


> The Spammer Killer !!!

Click to collapse



PayPal gratitude incoming!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 4, 2021)

There is a


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2021)

port on a


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 4, 2021)

The sailors say...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 4, 2021)

Brandy, you're a


----------



## andreoide (Oct 4, 2021)

sailors dream because


----------



## andreoide (Oct 5, 2021)

We're all sleeping


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 5, 2021)

Better than creeping


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 6, 2021)

And spamming 








						国外学历提升买文凭Q/微信29304199毕士大大学毕业证成绩单学历认证贝塞斯达大学毕业证成绩单学历认证修改GPA成绩雅思成绩单学位证书offer,在读证明/留信认证/WSE认证/ Bethesda University
					

国外学历提升买文凭Q/微信29304199毕士大大学毕业证成绩单学历认证贝塞斯达大学毕业证成绩单学历认证修改GPA成绩雅思成绩单学位证书offer,在读证明/留信认证/WSE认证/ Bethesda University QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。  ★★主营项目： ◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> And spamming
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not two words


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 6, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> Not two words

Click to collapse



'And also spamming'


----------



## andreoide (Oct 6, 2021)

without the possibility


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 6, 2021)

Of being caught


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 6, 2021)

But his overconfidence.........


----------



## andreoide (Oct 6, 2021)

made him forget


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

That every jungle.......


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

Has Predators deep.......


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 7, 2021)

Waiting for Arnold


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

to get trapped


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 7, 2021)

By the Predator


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2021)

Versus The Alien


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 7, 2021)

Could be Requiem



Spoiler: AVP


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

Or a Godzilla


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 7, 2021)

I prefer vanilla


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

Me Tuscany Villa 








						Tuscany Villa – Apps on Google Play
					

Renovate & decorate the old family hotel & garden while living a true love story




					play.google.com


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2021)

Said Bob Vila


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

& Rossi from Tavullia


 


(& Is not a word !!)


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2021)

Cheater Cheater Cheater


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nope, it's sincere


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2021)

24,000 posts now!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 7, 2021)

Self promo indulgence


----------



## andreoide (Oct 8, 2021)

start swallow anticonvulsant


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 8, 2021)

simonhill13 said:


> I love you.

Click to collapse



Rent a room


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2021)

I prefer ale


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 8, 2021)

Might need bail!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 9, 2021)

Or straightaway Jail !


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2021)

What the heil!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 9, 2021)

So much frail !


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 9, 2021)

Better than kale!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 9, 2021)

The fox's tail


----------



## LR7875 (Oct 9, 2021)

Interesting than fairytale!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 9, 2021)

The strangest statue


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 9, 2021)

andreoide said:


> The strangest statue

Click to collapse



...carries Grolsch hops.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 9, 2021)

PB them all


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 9, 2021)

Jack of all !


----------



## andreoide (Oct 9, 2021)

Scary Doctor afterall


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Need money now!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 10, 2021)

Call JG Wentworth!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2021)

"It's your money"


----------



## er.davinder (Oct 10, 2021)

Died to live


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 10, 2021)

But "Die Hard!"


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 10, 2021)

Mediatek is bad


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 10, 2021)

AMD is grand


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Have new cat


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 10, 2021)

without the hat


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 10, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Have new cat

Click to collapse



Sorry about that!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Sorry about that!

Click to collapse



Wife is happy


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 10, 2021)

All that matters!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 10, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> All that matters!

Click to collapse



NAY, say hatters!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2021)

to clickbait taker's


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 11, 2021)

And forum moderators ...!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 11, 2021)

and OP haters


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> And forum moderators ...!

Click to collapse



The member Terminators!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2021)

Creativity is dying


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 11, 2021)

You ain't lying!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 11, 2021)

exynos is better


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2021)

See?  told ya


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 11, 2021)

might buy snapdragon


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 11, 2021)

[SMH]

Clucking of tongue


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 11, 2021)

with a cat


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 11, 2021)

And a bat


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 11, 2021)

That go splat!!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 11, 2021)

dirty it get


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 12, 2021)

in the wet


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2021)

Please donate phone!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 12, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Please donate phone!

Click to collapse



Previous request result



Spoiler: Operator? Hello?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 12, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Please donate phone!

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab 2 ?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2021)

do you do?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 12, 2021)

Scooby dooby doo !!!!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 12, 2021)

Where are you...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 12, 2021)

Here I am !


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 12, 2021)

With Scooby snacks!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Galaxy tab 2 ?

Click to collapse



Thats is ok!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 12, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> With Scooby snacks!

Click to collapse



And sucooby cat


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 12, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Thats is ok!

Click to collapse



Ok !!??? It's bricked !


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Ok !!??? It's bricked !

Click to collapse



I can unbrickit!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2021)

you killed him


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Unavoidable dirt nap


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 13, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> you killed him

Click to collapse



Nope..... I've respawned !




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 13, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Nope..... I've respawned !

Click to collapse





Spoiler: Got one runnin'!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 13, 2021)

Possible in games


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 13, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Possible in games

Click to collapse





Spoiler: But IRL? YOLO!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 13, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Possible in games

Click to collapse



Possible for ghosts


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 13, 2021)

Spoiler: They'll never die.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 13, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5423157
> I like sailorgirs

Click to collapse



We all do...


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 13, 2021)

can't be me


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 13, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> can't be me

Click to collapse



No?
Feel free


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 13, 2021)

I don't actually


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 13, 2021)

I doed it


----------



## andreoide (Oct 13, 2021)

I will survive


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2021)

and you'll thrive


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 13, 2021)

Or slowly die


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 13, 2021)

even if you


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 13, 2021)

don't know why


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 14, 2021)

They shoot horses


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 14, 2021)

Instead of villains


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

story ends here


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 14, 2021)

Alright ! Let's rhyme !


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Alright ! Let's rhyme !

Click to collapse



Not necessarily so


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 14, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Not necessarily so

Click to collapse



Why think so ?


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

Because why not


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm recommending Micronauts.



Spoiler: Because MICRONAUTs !



Hailing from a time when toys sought to kill us, these contained small, swallowable parts including spring-loaded, hard plastic projectiles purportedly capable of enucleating the eye from its socket!
These were dangerous times, indeed.
Micronaut Exhibit A: CLICK HERE


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

I hate cats


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 14, 2021)

How could you???


Spoiler: YUCK... sometimes.


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

Bald cats aspecialy


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 14, 2021)

He won't disagree!!



Spoiler: Poor bastard!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

bald dogs too


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 14, 2021)

Shaved monkeys then?



Spoiler: Is that allowed?


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

Probably is not


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2021)

Gonna spam here


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 14, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Gonna spam here

Click to collapse



[Eyes averted]

GO!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Gonna spam here

Click to collapse



no.... why ask


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2021)

I didnt ask


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 14, 2021)

for this task


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2021)

Just like me


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 14, 2021)

A fine line...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 14, 2021)

Chills my spine !!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 14, 2021)

down the throat


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 14, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Just like me

Click to collapse



Here you go ! 
.......(ouch, my thumb hurts can't give anymore !)


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2021)

More spam coming...


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> down the throat

Click to collapse



went the goat


----------



## andreoide (Oct 14, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> More spam coming...

Click to collapse



Or maybe not


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sure it will


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Sure it will

Click to collapse



Hope it will


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 15, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Hope it will

Click to collapse



eat your brain


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

And I'll sustain


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

andreoide said:


> went the goat

Click to collapse



In a boat


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 15, 2021)

with a mother


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

And a father


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 15, 2021)

with his son


----------



## andreoide (Oct 15, 2021)

floating towards the


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 15, 2021)

fabled garbage island



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 15, 2021)

what will happend


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Nothing really interesting


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

Except mosquito biting


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Which is annoying


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 15, 2021)

And also stinking


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 16, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> And also stinking

Click to collapse



Like a spam !  








						Pure Keto Burn: Extra Effective Weight Loss Diet Keto Strong, Shark Tank Trusted Reviews 2021!
					

Pure Keto Burn: Extra Effective Weight Loss Diet Keto Strong, Shark Tank Trusted Reviews 2021!     Pure Keto Burn:-  It can be tailored to your needs and will take into consideration your exercise level. It also considers your age and other...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 16, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Like a spam !

Click to collapse



On the nose


Spoiler: BOINK! Stupid spam!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2021)

where it grows


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 16, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> where it grows

Click to collapse



exponentially, until moderators


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 16, 2021)

delete with anxiety


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 16, 2021)

With?
Nah, with_*out*_.


Spoiler: Better yet, ALACRITY.


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 16, 2021)

No, with anxiety


----------



## andreoide (Oct 16, 2021)

and a handfull

( please help me.
I opened XDA, I don't know how, but got drawn into a similar thread like Tree word story, it was named like something    one sentence   something.    I saw familiair names posting here also. Than I had a phonecall, I answered and had a talk. After that I could not remember or see the thread I told you about.  Anyone know what thread I am talking about? )


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2021)

of jelly beans


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 17, 2021)

andreoide said:


> and a handfull
> 
> ( please help me.
> I opened XDA, I don't know how, but got drawn into a similar thread like Tree word story, it was named like something    one sentence   something.    I saw familiair names posting here also. Than I had a phonecall, I answered and had a talk. After that I could not remember or see the thread I told you about.  Anyone know what thread I am talking about? )

Click to collapse



(It must be one line story thread with me and blackhawk posting)


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 17, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> of jelly beans

Click to collapse



And cup cakes


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 18, 2021)

Which were bought


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 18, 2021)

red ones alike


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 18, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> red ones alike

Click to collapse



Nope brown ones


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 18, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Nope brown ones

Click to collapse



i think yellow


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 18, 2021)

That is chocolate


LAST_krypton said:


> i think yellow

Click to collapse



Yeah..........could be


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 18, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> That is chocolate
> 
> Yeah..........could be

Click to collapse



coclate is brown


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2021)

story lacks interest


----------



## motbot (Oct 18, 2021)

So Travis chose...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2021)

Dead as Zed


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2021)

in the head


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2021)

So said Dracula


----------



## motbot (Oct 18, 2021)

"Ouch, that hurt"


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2021)

I prefer Nosferatu


----------



## kingomajisk (Oct 18, 2021)

he went to


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2021)

It's perfectly painless...


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 18, 2021)

for the undead


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2021)

I went dead


----------



## andreoide (Oct 19, 2021)

too much sandwichspread


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

Who wants spam


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 19, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Who wants spam

Click to collapse



Me !!!. I love to eat them !!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 19, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Me !!!. I love to eat them !!

Click to collapse



Not three words


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 19, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Not three words

Click to collapse



(Sorry, thought it's One line story thread )


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

Stop that you...


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Mr. Peabody rocks!!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 19, 2021)

I rock too!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

We salute you...


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

You've been Thunderstruck!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

Let me clarify...


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Oh I understand!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Who wants spam

Click to collapse



Somebody called me?


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Somedy called me?

Click to collapse



Oh hell no!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Somebody called me?

Click to collapse



I doed it


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Here I am!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Here I am!

Click to collapse



Like a hurricane


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Gotta love Scorpions!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Gotta love Scorpions!!

Click to collapse


Motor City 5


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Let it Ride!!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2021)

So old songs!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Still the BEST!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2021)

Wendy O. Williams


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 19, 2021)

Who got Paid!!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh! my times!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Oh! my times!

Click to collapse



A bad link


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2021)

here works great


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2021)

sealed your fate


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> here works great

Click to collapse



Must be regional


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Must be regional

Click to collapse



Use a VPN!


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 20, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Use a VPN!

Click to collapse



You say Wuuuuuuut!  


Spoiler: VPN


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Use a VPN!

Click to collapse



Hush your mouth


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2021)

Now thread funny!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2021)

Knock, knock, knock...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 20, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Knock, knock, knock...

Click to collapse



Who is there ???
 (WHY U KNOCK WHEN XDA DOESN'T HAVE A DOOR ????? SAAAAAAAAAAAAY EEEEEEEEEEET)(using style of old moderators)


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 20, 2021)

Too many words


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 20, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Too many words

Click to collapse



(Not to consider brackets as words)


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 20, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> (Not to consider brackets as words)

Click to collapse



Rule number fifteen!!  


Spoiler: 15 line one:)



Whilst a minor amount of off-topic posting may be overlooked, the general rule is that your* posts / threads must be relevant to the Forum* / thread in which you are posting.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Rule number fifteen!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15 line one:)
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally some order!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 20, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Finally some order!

Click to collapse



Was it Pizza ?


----------



## andreoide (Oct 20, 2021)

With cheese and


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2021)

Tomato, basil Beers!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 21, 2021)

And also jalapenos


----------



## andreoide (Oct 21, 2021)

for burning sensations


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 21, 2021)

file named t.rump_.jpg


----------



## andreoide (Oct 21, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> file named t.rump_.jpg

Click to collapse



A funny picture


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 21, 2021)

A volatile mixture


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 22, 2021)

of crappy posts


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 22, 2021)

That we host!


----------



## woodman (Oct 22, 2021)

But moderators are


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

mostly just bored...


----------



## woodman (Oct 22, 2021)

unless some members


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

just go nuts


----------



## woodman (Oct 22, 2021)

by creating weird


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

perversions of truth


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 22, 2021)

And spamming like


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 22, 2021)

There's no tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 22, 2021)

Asking to buy


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

A helmet fire


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 22, 2021)

why helmet fire


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 22, 2021)

He seems dire!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

Fighter pilot jargon...


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 22, 2021)

You're so gone!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

Lost in Space


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

With information overload


----------



## andreoide (Oct 22, 2021)

and insanity becomes


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

death from above


----------



## andreoide (Oct 22, 2021)

upper neighbours cause


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 22, 2021)

fire house alarm


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 22, 2021)

747 block inferno


----------



## andreoide (Oct 22, 2021)

neighbour wife overheated


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Thou shall not


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2021)

eat cold pizza


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Not cadaver pizza


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2021)

First things first


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 23, 2021)

you don't say?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 23, 2021)

I do say


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2021)

what I mean


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Lateral midsection incision


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2021)

a bloody mess


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Nurse suction STAT


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 23, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Nurse suction STAT

Click to collapse



Can't understand anything


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Stop being cryptic!


----------



## andreoide (Oct 23, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Stop being cryptic!

Click to collapse



Not buying BitCoin?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Toro, Toro, Toro!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 23, 2021)

nothing has changed


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2021)

dead cats, dead


----------



## andreoide (Oct 24, 2021)

catkiller shot down


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

aristocrat, that's crap


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2021)

Alec Baldwin's tragedy


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

andreoide said:


> catkiller shot

Click to collapse



Light My Fire


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Alec Baldwin's tragedy

Click to collapse



A lady killer


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 24, 2021)

doesn't like men


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 24, 2021)

But loves Guns


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

through and through


----------



## andreoide (Oct 24, 2021)

always shoot first


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

Talking about Jim


----------



## andreoide (Oct 24, 2021)

You mean him?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

The Lizard King


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2021)

Shoot on sight...







_Note, no cats were harmed making this post, only birds._


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2021)

Without a fight


----------



## andreoide (Oct 25, 2021)

Everything is allright


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 25, 2021)

Until it's night


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 25, 2021)

when Nosferatu roams


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2021)

White Zombie, rocks


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2021)

She was hot​


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 25, 2021)

That she was!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2021)

Wrong Fay Wray


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 25, 2021)

Oooops, wrong monster!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2021)

Go ask Igor


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 25, 2021)

Twight Double Leader


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2021)

the man machine


----------



## notnoelchannel (Oct 26, 2021)

made his phone


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 26, 2021)

Worth playing games


----------



## notnoelchannel (Oct 26, 2021)

For example Minecraft


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 26, 2021)

wth is this


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 26, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> wth is this

Click to collapse



It's a freak 




Not an illusion


----------



## andreoide (Oct 26, 2021)

So much confusion


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

Are you Experienced


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 27, 2021)

You definitely are!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

Needs bigger hammer


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 27, 2021)

Taken care of!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

Puny hammer, Hulk...


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

I want to


----------



## woodman (Oct 27, 2021)

Ping Sir @xanthrax


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 27, 2021)

ban hammer spoken


----------



## woodman (Oct 27, 2021)

with a bit


----------



## notnoelchannel (Oct 27, 2021)

of salt masters


----------



## xanthrax (Oct 27, 2021)

and some blood


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm afraid of
(somany mods here   )


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

Mikey likes it


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

Ricky hates it


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

I wuvs wabbits


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 27, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> I'm afraid of
> (somany mods here   )

Click to collapse



there are many


----------



## xanthrax (Oct 27, 2021)

some are thirsty


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

some are hungry


----------



## andreoide (Oct 27, 2021)

some seem blind


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

andreoide said:


> some seem blind

Click to collapse



some seem sharp


----------



## woodman (Oct 27, 2021)

but in the


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't trust doctors


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

woodman said:


> but in the

Click to collapse



heart of theirs


----------



## woodman (Oct 27, 2021)

they will never


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Don't trust doctors
> 
> View attachment 5442905

Click to collapse



eat an apple !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

woodman said:


> they will never

Click to collapse



be like rock


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Don't trust doctors
> 
> View attachment 5442905

Click to collapse




TheDoctor46 said:


> eat an apple !

Click to collapse



to keepme away !


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 27, 2021)

...from this thread...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 27, 2021)

NO NO NO !


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

woodman said:


> they will never

Click to collapse



grow thicker skin


----------



## andreoide (Oct 27, 2021)

follow the truth


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2021)

frolic with lies


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2021)

as she cries


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 28, 2021)

MORE MORE MORE!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2021)

Sunglasses after dark


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

make her blind


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2021)

if you find


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2021)

something to throw


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2021)

at her face


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

With no trace


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2021)

of any remorse


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

about what happened


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 28, 2021)

At La Grange!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2021)

...two word story...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

thread is a


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2021)

small nimble UFO


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

hovering in sky


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 28, 2021)

finding some members


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2021)

death from above


----------



## andreoide (Oct 28, 2021)

straight to hell


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm going home


----------



## woodman (Oct 28, 2021)

without looking back


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2021)

better run through


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 29, 2021)

the hills with


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

thru the jungle


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 29, 2021)

You Fortunate Son!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

hot rod heart


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 29, 2021)

i hate words


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> i hate words

Click to collapse


Mmmmmm - Speak, speak


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 29, 2021)

and these illusions


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

It's all true


----------



## woodman (Oct 29, 2021)

but truth is


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 29, 2021)

That this place


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 29, 2021)

Is flippin awesome!!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 29, 2021)

and really helpful


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

woodman said:


> but truth is

Click to collapse



Do Not Resuscitate


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 29, 2021)

who or what


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

death row inmates


----------



## andreoide (Oct 29, 2021)

have lonesome wives


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 29, 2021)

Or do they?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 29, 2021)

little girls understand


----------



## andreoide (Oct 30, 2021)

waiting makes impatient


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2021)

He iced her...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 30, 2021)

nope........ fired her !


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 30, 2021)

who is she


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2021)

It's your momma


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 30, 2021)

Alas! Mama Jokes!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2021)

this thread sucks...


----------



## andreoide (Oct 31, 2021)

Nonononooo ....
It's TONY  








						Tony and Ezekiel funny😂 || New viral video trending extended version
					

Two dogs Tony and EzekielVery funny.dog and seal what's your name.#shorts #ytshorts #trendingvideos #viralvideos #tonyandezekieloriginalvideo #tonyandezekial...




					youtube.com


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2021)

This grim discovery


----------



## CHT45 (Oct 31, 2021)

will absolutely destroy


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 31, 2021)

THE WHOLE UNIVERSE !


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2021)

...need a new mobile!...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Oct 31, 2021)

why four words ?


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 31, 2021)

now violates rules


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 31, 2021)

Throw him out!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 31, 2021)

He is ok


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 31, 2021)

Fear the Clown!!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Oct 31, 2021)

don't ban me


----------



## andreoide (Oct 31, 2021)

Just stay here


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> He is ok

Click to collapse



Hola mi amigo!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Clown said:


> He is ok

Click to collapse



...not so sure...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> ...not so sure...

Click to collapse



Butter or Parkay?


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 1, 2021)

I prefer Sugar!!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 1, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> I prefer Sugar!!

Click to collapse



Find a corner.
No sugar tonight!​


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 1, 2021)

As you Wish!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice! Fortunate one.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 1, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Butter or Parkay?

Click to collapse



U still here?!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 1, 2021)

yes I am


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2021)

rock you like


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 1, 2021)

until you go


----------



## woodman (Nov 1, 2021)

and before you


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 1, 2021)

get ip banned


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 1, 2021)

woodman said:


> and before you

Click to collapse



haz gotten rotten

EDIT: Oops, took too long. Sorry. Refresh, refresh, refresh.
Carry on.


----------



## andreoide (Nov 1, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> get ip banned

Click to collapse



by someone crowned


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 2, 2021)

andreoide said:


> by someone crowned

Click to collapse



royalty by contemporaries ?!?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> royalty by contemporaries ?!?

Click to collapse



U still here?!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 2, 2021)

Contemporaneously constant...   currently.




Spoiler: Mumember me?


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 2, 2021)

anyone got ideas


----------



## andreoide (Nov 2, 2021)

about how to


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 2, 2021)

andreoide said:


> about how to

Click to collapse



toast some locusts


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2021)

THAT IS DISGUSTING


----------



## CHT45 (Nov 3, 2021)

which taste like


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 3, 2021)

HEL HELL HELL !


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2021)

many like them


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 3, 2021)

and many don't


----------



## andreoide (Nov 3, 2021)

Have a spider 









						Entomofagia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2021)

or a lowrider


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 3, 2021)

Swig o' cider?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2021)

gets you higher


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 4, 2021)

and higher than


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2021)

Bottle of wine


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2021)

be'd very fine


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 4, 2021)

give a idea


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sim card please !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 4, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> or a lowrider
> 
> View attachment 5448779

Click to collapse



I want this !


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 4, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Sim card please !
> View attachment 5449449

Click to collapse



you the government?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2021)

Just the facts


----------



## andreoide (Nov 4, 2021)

Learn to play


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 4, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Learn to play
> 
> View attachment 5449651

Click to collapse



The Tommy gun


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

The "Grease Gun."



Spoiler: M3


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 5, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> The "Grease Gun.

Click to collapse



Your personal armory?


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

Part of it!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 5, 2021)

One gun, three.....


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 5, 2021)

BUMP...    stock footage


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

M2 Browning fun


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

And more fun!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

My little friend


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello Little Friend!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

This little creature


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2021)

needs a Teacher


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

with a big


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 5, 2021)

size of brain


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

,that makes sense,


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 5, 2021)

and not nonsense !


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

of course yes


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

It's Friday tho


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 5, 2021)

glad not 13 !


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, that depends


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 5, 2021)

starting new story


----------



## EugenStanis (Nov 5, 2021)

With some glory?


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully for us


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

Catching the bus


----------



## woodman (Nov 5, 2021)

while thinking about


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pilsner or stout


----------



## andreoide (Nov 5, 2021)

Home made print


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

Stick to Lego


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2021)

leggo my Eggo


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

Eat anything Mikey


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey! That's me!


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2021)

to a tee


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

Rocky and Bullwinkel


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 5, 2021)

Tom and Jerry


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2021)

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

*Itchy & Scratchy

>>>*Worker & Parasite*<<<*​


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 6, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Hey! That's me!

Click to collapse



Thou shall always...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> *Itchy & Scratchy
> 
> not  three words  >>>*Worker & Parasite*<<<*​

Click to collapse


----------



## andreoide (Nov 6, 2021)

I like pacman


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 6, 2021)

andreoide said:


> I like pacman
> View attachment 5451101

Click to collapse



I like too !


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

[ Well, it IS a link label. So... ]


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

Spoiler: WOODMAN INTERVENTION PENDING









Apologies, I meant @the_scotsman​


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Is THIS acceptable???


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

Absolutely not, No


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Absolutely not, No

Click to collapse



I'm toast then.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> I'm toast then.

Click to collapse



Diversionary mod target


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Diversionary mod target

Click to collapse



For the Zealots


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

They are coming...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

Do be gentle



Spoiler: BUTTER ME TOAST


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

Kill the humanoid


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Kill the humanoid

Click to collapse



Whoa! Throwback tech.

Wanna help me kill ALL humans?​


----------



## woodman (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow that derailed


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

woodman said:


> Wow that derailed

Click to collapse



You canz fix???


----------



## woodman (Nov 6, 2021)

canz fix anythin'


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

Mods are omnipotent


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes, omniscient, too.

BACK ON TRACK


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

No, just omnipresent


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 6, 2021)

OH! The humanity!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> View attachment 5451443

Click to collapse



Thread is terminated


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2021)

It'll be alright...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 7, 2021)

but not airtight


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2021)

Charlie finds father


 
Destroys death star


----------



## andreoide (Nov 7, 2021)

No way sir


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5452133
> No way sir

Click to collapse



 Got it covered...


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm running dry


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 8, 2021)

andreoide said:


> I'm running dry
> View attachment 5452587

Click to collapse



Oh I'm not


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 8, 2021)

running on empty 
*insert jackson brown song/video here*


----------



## andreoide (Nov 8, 2021)

But......
What about


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 8, 2021)

andreoide said:


> But......
> What about

Click to collapse



Sexy midget hookers...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Zombies are coming...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2021)

Already here mate


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

The bad seed


----------



## woodman (Nov 9, 2021)

a good thing


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

So you say


----------



## woodman (Nov 9, 2021)

You don't say


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

She burned him


----------



## woodman (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow just wow


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 9, 2021)

Have a cow


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2021)

on the barbecue



(The roast of Travis   )


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2021)

Will spam here


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2021)

Who is Will ?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Danger Will Robinson


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 9, 2021)

*gasping* no …… air……


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> *gasping* no …… air……

Click to collapse



You're telling me...


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Danger Will Robinson

Click to collapse



I fear none


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> *gasping* no …… air……

Click to collapse



Breathe dude! Breathe!!!!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 9, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You're telling me...
> View attachment 5453783

Click to collapse



Russians are coming?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 9, 2021)

andreoide said:


> I fear none

Click to collapse



A hot reentry...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 10, 2021)

just landed on


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 10, 2021)

... a raging inferno


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 10, 2021)

which led me


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 10, 2021)

a free cremation.


----------



## woodman (Nov 10, 2021)

followed by a


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Thread quality: Low


----------



## andreoide (Nov 10, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Thread quality: Low

Click to collapse



POST SOMETHING USEFULL !!!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

andreoide said:


> POST SOMETHING USEFULL !!!!!!

Click to collapse



Will ban you


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 10, 2021)

for that Voodoo


----------



## andreoide (Nov 10, 2021)

and threaten androids


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

because they misbehave


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2021)

I Ain't Misbehavin


----------



## andreoide (Nov 11, 2021)

Neither do i


----------



## andreoide (Nov 11, 2021)

Someone's a victim


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2021)

Will make cookies!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 11, 2021)

Who is Will?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 11, 2021)

the cookie monster


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 12, 2021)

well ; will Will


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Will ban you

Click to collapse



PB them all


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm the Imposter !


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> PB them all
> View attachment 5455977

Click to collapse



Stop skipping posts's


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> I'm the Imposter !

Click to collapse



No, I am!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> No, I am!

Click to collapse



No way! 
Me!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Stop skipping posts's

Click to collapse



Skip them all


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 12, 2021)

andreoide said:


> No way!
> Me!

Click to collapse



It's always me !!!!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Skip them all

Click to collapse



Stop skipping Skippy!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 12, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> It's always me !!!!

Click to collapse



It NEVER was!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Stop skipping Skippy!View attachment 5456415

Click to collapse



Hulk like skip


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 12, 2021)

andreoide said:


> It NEVER was!

Click to collapse



applicable 












for you !


----------



## andreoide (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok. 
Now what?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rossi's Last RaceTOMORROW


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 13, 2021)

NOOOOIIII!!!! never ever


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 13, 2021)

Sadly it's aYES ! 





GRAZIE VALE !


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2021)

MurderOne, murder all...


----------



## andreoide (Nov 13, 2021)

Hang em high!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2021)

Few Dollar More...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2021)

Man, no name


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Sadly it's aYES !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 14, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> MurderOne, murder all...
> 
> View attachment 5457339

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



Lemmy says so


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 14, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse




TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



NO DOUBLE POSTS !


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2021)

Triple posts please


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 14, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Triple posts please

Click to collapse



ONLY ONE POST !


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 14, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> ONLY ONE POST !

Click to collapse



should be banned!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 14, 2021)

no no no !!!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2021)

Make my day...


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 14, 2021)

3word is boring


----------



## andreoide (Nov 14, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> 3word is boring

Click to collapse



No, not true!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2021)

It's a fact


----------



## andreoide (Nov 14, 2021)

Not really pretty


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 14, 2021)

Looked worse dead


----------



## andreoide (Nov 15, 2021)

THREE   WORD  STORY  . . .


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 16, 2021)

andreoide said:


> THREE   WORD  STORY  . . .View attachment 5459235

Click to collapse



Is th BEST !


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2021)

if you test


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2021)

and pass it


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 16, 2021)

like a pro


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 16, 2021)

through to the


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2021)

other side of


----------



## andreoide (Nov 16, 2021)

the moon is


----------



## vandyman (Nov 16, 2021)

Made of cheese.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2021)

if you please


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 17, 2021)

have a look


----------



## andreoide (Nov 17, 2021)

at the book


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2021)

of broken dreams.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 18, 2021)

and have icecream


----------



## andreoide (Nov 18, 2021)

before or after


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2021)

depending on which


----------



## andreoide (Nov 18, 2021)

icecream is available


----------



## roirraW "edor" ehT (Nov 18, 2021)

Cheese flavored icecream


----------



## andreoide (Nov 18, 2021)

Tasting smelly feet?


----------



## galaxys (Nov 18, 2021)

Inhaled dirty socks


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2021)

Disgusting odoriferous emanations


----------



## andreoide (Nov 19, 2021)

Make me puke

《Strike》
Since yesterday app keeps crashing when opening. To solve I have to clear app data and cache manually, than it opens instead of crashing every time. Without clear data it will not open, I see startscreen and than... crash!
It happens when I use Samsung option  close all apps to avoid apps running in background.
Before yesterday this never happened before
More of you friends encounter this?
《/Strike》

<added strike>








						Welcome to XDA 2021!
					

KNOWN ISSUES as of 12/3 (we're working on these!):  Some threads/posts may be missing. We imported missing threads, some first posts missing still. Need to launch new XDA app asap. All current apps are broken like Tapatalk and XDA app. Use the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



Problem know, zillions of users suffer the same, hope it will be fixed soon
</added strike>


----------



## andreoide (Nov 19, 2021)

I feel sick


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 19, 2021)

like i don't


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2021)

really give a


----------



## andreoide (Nov 20, 2021)

kick to the


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cough and cold


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 20, 2021)

cold war 2


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 20, 2021)

LAST_krypton said:


> cold war 2

Click to collapse



WW2








						World War Heroes — WW2 PvP FPS - Apps on Google Play
					

Legendary multiplayer shooter with players around the world in the WW2 setting!




					play.google.com


----------



## andreoide (Nov 21, 2021)

I dislike violence


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 21, 2021)

andreoide said:


> I dislike violence

Click to collapse



Then you're Gandhiji !


----------



## andreoide (Nov 21, 2021)

He (Ghandi) wish!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 22, 2021)

Where is everyone?


----------



## okwhateverok (Nov 22, 2021)

Looking for girls


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2021)

What did the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 23, 2021)

(hang on , @adreoide is "ganja?"!!!)

clown say to


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 23, 2021)

You, my friend !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 23, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



Looking for PeacefulGames !!!!


----------



## LAST_krypton (Nov 23, 2021)

there are none


----------



## andreoide (Nov 23, 2021)

awake at this


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2021)

it is alive!!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 25, 2021)

Was never dead


----------



## andreoide (Nov 25, 2021)

and president now


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2021)

wont be after


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 26, 2021)

the prime minister !


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2021)

banished Mister Clown


----------



## andreoide (Nov 26, 2021)

No kings crown


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2021)

for the outcast.


----------



## okwhateverok (Nov 26, 2021)

or the insider


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 27, 2021)

testing beta build !


----------



## galaxys (Nov 27, 2021)

Only for professional


----------



## andreoide (Nov 27, 2021)

or socially adapted


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2021)

people with minimal


----------



## andreoide (Nov 27, 2021)

clown nose length


----------



## TheRealArrow426 (Nov 27, 2021)

It's three words.


----------



## TheRealArrow426 (Nov 27, 2021)

andreoide said:


> clown nose length

Click to collapse



Can eat tacos


----------



## galaxys (Nov 27, 2021)

will face obstacle's


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2021)

Attack, attack, attack!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2021)

and then we'll


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2021)

seize Makin atoll


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 28, 2021)

Like a troll!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2021)

The Grey Ghost..


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 28, 2021)

Good ole Mosby!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2021)

The Lucky E...


----------



## andreoide (Nov 28, 2021)

E? What?   Erected?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2021)

E.E.Evans


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2021)

a person whose


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 29, 2021)

balls were huge


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2021)

Happy Cyber Monday


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Nov 29, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Happy Cyber Monday

Click to collapse



Wish You TheSame !


----------



## okwhateverok (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't Spend 2Much..


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2021)

on crap that


----------



## galaxys (Nov 30, 2021)

gouged your pockets


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2021)

actions have consequences


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 30, 2021)

So do elections!!


----------



## andreoide (Nov 30, 2021)

Being stuck with


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 30, 2021)

KA-BAR is F.U.B.A.R.


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 30, 2021)

Or Charlie Foxtrot


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2021)

Huntin for Grizzlies


----------



## galaxys (Nov 30, 2021)

Wearing fur coats


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2021)

Not any more...


----------



## Badger50 (Nov 30, 2021)

Here comes PETA!


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2021)

The chimp killers...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 1, 2021)

sent to Mars


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> The chimp killers...

Click to collapse



hypocritically ride hippopotamuses?
hippopotami?
horses.


[EDIT: Too slow. Oops! Never you mind.]


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2021)

Please don't stutter


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Please don't stutter

Click to collapse



[[OK, but I'll have to yell to focus.]]



galaxys said:


> sent to Mars

Click to collapse



*SPACE MONKEY SCOURGE*!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2021)

I know n-o-thing...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah, NO touchy.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2021)

Suck it up...


----------



## andreoide (Dec 1, 2021)

Dust in the wind


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 1, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Dust in the wind

Click to collapse



That's four words!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2021)

in the wind


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 1, 2021)

Back on track!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Back on track!

Click to collapse



Slot car jacks


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2021)

hot bizarre slacks


----------



## galaxys (Dec 2, 2021)

hanging from racks


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 2, 2021)

via train tracks


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2021)

midget hookers attack


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 2, 2021)

No looking back!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2021)

Careful they bite!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2021)

Spammer has arrived


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 2, 2021)

You're too contrived!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2021)

Kill all spamers


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 2, 2021)

With big hammers!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2021)

...and ban members...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 2, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> With big hammers!!

Click to collapse



Or with BIGBADGERS !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 2, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> ...and ban members...

Click to collapse



But not all !


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2021)

...want Microsoft surface!...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 2, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> ...want Microsoft surface!...

Click to collapse



Yes yes yes!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 2, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> ...want Microsoft surface!...

Click to collapse




TheDoctor46 said:


> Yes yes yes!

Click to collapse



Windows 11 one!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 3, 2021)

Better than none


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2021)

placed in junkyard


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 3, 2021)

That's my backyard


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Mine is forest


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2021)

needs a lawnmower


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 3, 2021)

galaxys said:


> needs a lawnmower

Click to collapse



Queue the cows!
[[ A.K.A. & D.B.A. - Lawn *mooers *]]


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 3, 2021)

This is better!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 3, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> This is better!

Click to collapse



We've ground beef.


----------



## dankpods (Dec 3, 2021)

sad masterbating duck


----------



## andreoide (Dec 3, 2021)

will end here


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 3, 2021)

dankpods said:


> sad masterbating masturbating duck

Click to collapse



took a gander???


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 3, 2021)

andreoide said:


> will end here

Click to collapse



Mastication of duck.
[[Damn, I'm slow!]]


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2021)

flock of seagulls


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 4, 2021)

galaxys said:


> flock of seagulls

Click to collapse



bloody airborne thieves


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2021)

Damn 2X post


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2021)

galaxys said:


> flock of seagulls

Click to collapse



eat ice cream.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2021)

Ice Cream Man


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2021)

Ice Scream Man


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2021)

A deranged mind


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 4, 2021)

Which I have!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh, poor you


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 4, 2021)

Kinda like it!


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2021)

smoking wacky tobaccy


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 5, 2021)

galaxys said:


> smoking wacky tobaccy

Click to collapse



rolled lefthanded, eh?


----------



## andreoide (Dec 5, 2021)

smoked upside down


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 5, 2021)

That'll do it!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 5, 2021)

But! Never ever


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 6, 2021)

Smoke upside-down


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 6, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Smoke upside-down

Click to collapse



but downside-up !


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 6, 2021)

In the beginning........


----------



## andreoide (Dec 6, 2021)

....... the Word was


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Badger50 (Dec 7, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> View attachment 5476413

Click to collapse



Train off tracks!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 7, 2021)

Derailed train driver


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 7, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Derailed train driver

Click to collapse



Looks cool though !


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 7, 2021)

Back to Future!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 7, 2021)

On a horse


----------



## okwhateverok (Dec 7, 2021)

There Wherent 4*4s


----------



## Drobly (Dec 8, 2021)

Need eat snacc


----------



## andreoide (Dec 8, 2021)

Why should you


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 9, 2021)

Post in here


----------



## andreoide (Dec 9, 2021)

about your foodfetish


----------



## okwhateverok (Dec 9, 2021)

Barbies Taste Delicious...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 10, 2021)

with red wine


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 10, 2021)

That is...   debatable.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 10, 2021)

HE IS BACK !!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 10, 2021)

because of Barbie-que.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 10, 2021)

yes of course


----------



## andreoide (Dec 10, 2021)

Nobody grills horse


----------



## dankpods (Dec 12, 2021)

will **** brix


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2021)

andreoide said:


> about your foodfetishView attachment 5478749

Click to collapse



Safe well broasted


----------



## galaxys (Dec 12, 2021)

furry cheese  burger


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2021)

galaxys said:


> furry cheese  burger

Click to collapse



100% STD free


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 14, 2021)

Moderna vaccine required


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 14, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Moderna vaccine required

Click to collapse



Corona Ken concurs


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 14, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Moderna vaccine required

Click to collapse



Patro'n works better!!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 14, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Patro'n works better!!

Click to collapse



Yes, equally effective.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 14, 2021)

The real deal...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 14, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> The real deal...
> 
> View attachment 5481761

Click to collapse



OUCH OUCH OUCH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2021)

Horse on couch!


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 14, 2021)

I shall refrain!!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 14, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Horse on couch!

Click to collapse




Badger50 said:


> I shall refrain!!

Click to collapse



Same sentiment here...   




Spoiler: Aw, hell. Here!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 14, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Same sentiment here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, four legs !


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2021)

...new XDA color...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 14, 2021)

seeing blue everywhere


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh Wilbur, stop


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 15, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> ...new XDA color...

Click to collapse




galaxys said:


> seeing blue everywhere

Click to collapse



XDA isnow ELECTRIFIED !


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 15, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> XDA isnow ELECTRIFIED !

Click to collapse



Red be better...


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm _Italicized_ *Purple!!*


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm seeing red


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 15, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> I'm seeing red

Click to collapse



Something for you .......


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 15, 2021)

Too much red


----------



## andreoide (Dec 15, 2021)

ET phone home


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2021)

Warned you already...



Spoiler: NO PHONE CALLS !!!


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 15, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Warned you already...

Click to collapse



ET call disconnected   



Spoiler: Such a pity!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> ET call disconnected

Click to collapse



Keep the dime.​


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2021)

Also, this.
Sorry.

Lowrider Flying Saucer​


----------



## andreoide (Dec 15, 2021)

aliens like grain


----------



## andreoide (Dec 15, 2021)

They are vegan


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2021)

Bring back orange!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 16, 2021)

orb_selektor said:


> Bring back orange!

Click to collapse



as an option


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 16, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> as an option

Click to collapse



An astute proposition.



Spoiler: Be The Change


----------



## galaxys (Dec 16, 2021)

color me gone


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 16, 2021)

galaxys said:


> color me gone

Click to collapse




Color Me Badd?

From this era.​


----------



## andreoide (Dec 16, 2021)

Okay, I'm gone


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 16, 2021)

*Too last century*?
Ha! Ha! Haaa!​


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Warned you already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grogu tasted better


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

Sentence can't form...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sentence can't form...
> View attachment 5484671

Click to collapse





Spoiler: Patience, you must have.











Spoiler: OR, is it...


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Spoiler: Patience, you must have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not of three


----------



## andreoide (Dec 17, 2021)

Hang in there!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 17, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5485059
> Hang in there!

Click to collapse



I'll just vomit


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5485059
> Hang in there!

Click to collapse



It takes balls...


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 17, 2021)

Gravity always wins!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

Gravity matters not...


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 17, 2021)

Spoiler: Said no-one EVER!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 17, 2021)

That was hard!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

Beak it has!!!




oops...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 19, 2021)

my, such buffoonery...........


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 19, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> my, such buffoonery...........

Click to collapse



Well of course!


----------



## galaxys (Dec 20, 2021)

submarine screen door


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2021)

galaxys said:


> submarine screen door

Click to collapse



random three words ?


> > *GamerMYJ:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 20, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> random three words ??

Click to collapse



Yeah, think so !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 20, 2021)

galaxys said:


> submarine screen door

Click to collapse



You mean SSD ?


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2021)

Spybot Search + Destroy ?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 20, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5487579
> Spybot Search + Destroy ?

Click to collapse


----------



## jenneh (Dec 20, 2021)

eRm... I have watched a Many Stories on Yuutube... showing comment and or forum threads that lasted "forever"... I feel like... someone is missing Quite the Niche Oppertunity On this Thread~! I'm far too lazy for such a feat, but Will Gladly watch anything Linked to Me, should someone Do this~!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2021)

jenneh said:


> eRm... I have watched a Many Stories on Yuutube... showing comment and or forum threads that lasted "forever"... I feel like... someone is missing Quite the Niche Oppertunity On this Thread~! I'm far too lazy for such a feat, but Will Gladly watch anything Linked to Me, should someone Do this~!

Click to collapse





Not three words


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2021)

People dont understand...


----------



## jenneh (Dec 20, 2021)

no i didn't


----------



## jenneh (Dec 20, 2021)

NOW I DO


----------



## jenneh (Dec 20, 2021)

EHL OH EHL~!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2021)

Don't mean nothing...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2021)

If it's got


blackhawk said:


> Don't mean nothing...
> View attachment 5487907

Click to collapse


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2021)

no personal toch


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> If it's got

Click to collapse



your Lt fragged...




What goes up...


----------



## andreoide (Dec 20, 2021)

....simply flies away


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2021)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5488131
> ....simply flies away

Click to collapse



They don't bounce...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 21, 2021)

beach ball explodes


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2021)

galaxys said:


> beach ball explodes

Click to collapse



Parachute didn't deploy...


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 21, 2021)

See, told ya!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 21, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> See, told ya!

Click to collapse







Never trust anyone


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 21, 2021)

Except a MOD


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> See, told ya!

Click to collapse



Hulk aces gravity


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Except a MOD

Click to collapse



You mean me?


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 21, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Except a MOD

Click to collapse



Wise you are!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Wise you are!
> View attachment 5488659

Click to collapse



Emotional Support Mod


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2021)

Badger50 don't care


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 22, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Badger50 don't care

Click to collapse


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

Knows their fate...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 22, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Badger50 don't care
> View attachment 5488695

Click to collapse



HE    IS    INEVITABLE !


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 22, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> HE    IS    INEVITABLE !

Click to collapse



Indeed he is!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

and for desert...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Dessert or desert?











Spoiler


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

This ain't right...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 22, 2021)

*Know* your adversary.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 22, 2021)

clowns , cows and


----------



## andreoide (Dec 22, 2021)

IPhone, Android + robots


----------



## jenneh (Dec 22, 2021)

Nothing Ever Ends~!


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 22, 2021)

Dead things disagree


----------



## jenneh (Dec 22, 2021)

touché my friend


----------



## jenneh (Dec 22, 2021)

"TheFunnestThread"


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 22, 2021)

jenneh said:


> "TheFunnestThread"

Click to collapse



I'm famous now !!!!!


----------



## jenneh (Dec 22, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLEEPS


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 22, 2021)

jenneh said:


> "TheFunnestThread"

Click to collapse



Self promo spam!!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

Self promo spam...


Badger50 said:


> Self promo spam!!

Click to collapse


----------



## andreoide (Dec 23, 2021)

We're hot now !


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 23, 2021)

Pardon me pal...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2021)

Just ask Hal


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 23, 2021)

>kill the humanoids<


----------



## andreoide (Dec 23, 2021)

Why.. Oh Why


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> >kill the humanoids<

Click to collapse



MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY  !!!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY  !!!

Click to collapse



Evacuate all members  !!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY  !!!

Click to collapse



2X, oops


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Evacuate all members  !!

Click to collapse


It's a game...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> It's a game...

Click to collapse



I know it


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> I know it

Click to collapse



Was tryingto joke


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Wad tryingto joke

Click to collapse



Bah-ha-ha


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

MAYDAY, takeback evacuationRequest !


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> MAYDAY, takeback evacuationRequest !

Click to collapse



Not three words


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Was tryingto joke

Click to collapse



Not three words


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> I know it

Click to collapse



Bingo Bingo Bingo


----------



## Andrologic (Dec 24, 2021)

*Let's Go Brandon*


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2021)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post *3 words to continue the story!*
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Started a journey


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 24, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Started a journey

Click to collapse



So funny and


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 24, 2021)

Lost in Space!


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 24, 2021)

Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

>kill all spamers<


----------



## andreoide (Dec 24, 2021)

Kick their asses!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

Nose art rocks...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2021)

bahh ram ewe


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 24, 2021)

That'll do pig!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2021)

I see you...


----------



## andreoide (Dec 27, 2021)

Beware of children!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 27, 2021)

People are trouble...


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 27, 2021)

You should know!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 27, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> You should know!

Click to collapse


I am legend


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 27, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> I am legend

Click to collapse



Special, you are!


----------



## andreoide (Dec 27, 2021)

Forgot about me?


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 27, 2021)

andreoide said:


> Forgot about me?

Click to collapse



Self Centered Much?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 27, 2021)

Badger50 said:


> Self Centered Much?
> 
> View attachment 5493189

Click to collapse



I guess so...


----------



## andreoide (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey.... 
That's

Me!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 28, 2021)

Iranian Tomcat Ace


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2021)

Luitenant Labotomy knows


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2021)

Luitanant La WHO


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 28, 2021)

Call sign Smoke


----------



## andreoide (Dec 28, 2021)

Please forward this


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 28, 2021)

The Great Generation*


*


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2021)

I hate war !
( and everything glorifying it )


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 29, 2021)

Won't be allowed!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 29, 2021)

Here on XDA


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 29, 2021)

andreoide said:


> I hate war !
> ( and everything glorifying it )
> View attachment 5494811

Click to collapse



Not that simple...


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2021)

The pope spoke


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 29, 2021)

We weren't there...




find hidden link


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 30, 2021)

The Naked Witch


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> The Naked Witch

Click to collapse



hamsters roam aimlessly


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 30, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> hamsters roam aimlessly

Click to collapse



No movie link...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2021)

three word story


----------



## Badger50 (Dec 30, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> No movie link...

Click to collapse



Since you asked!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 30, 2021)

Rats are smarter...


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 30, 2021)

Hidden links everywhere


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2021)

such overwhelming modesty............


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Zontar is here...


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Zontar is here...

Click to collapse



Torpedoes have propellers


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 31, 2021)

Even phones do


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2021)

Leon the lobster


----------



## andreoide (Dec 31, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> Leon the lobster

Click to collapse



Very expensive seafood     ☺


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new year !! ( in india)


----------



## andreoide (Dec 31, 2021)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Happy new year !! ( in india)

Click to collapse



Happy new year (on planet earth) ;-)


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2022)

Shakin All Over



*warning contains rock and roll, view at your own peril.


----------



## jumpmark (Jan 1, 2022)

COVID AS F#$K


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jan 1, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Shakin All Over
> 
> 
> 
> *warning contains rock and roll, view at your own peril.

Click to collapse



Kiss the snake.

*


Spoiler: That's enthralling. Now...   



C'mon


*


Spoiler: That's enthralling. Now...   



!!! *KISS IT*!!!

*KISS...   THE...   SNAKE !!!*


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2022)

I can tell


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2022)

Please don't touch


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Please don't touch

Click to collapse



where's my hamburger !!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2022)

How Is Leon?​


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 1, 2022)

God speed Betty


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2022)

She was grand


----------



## andreoide (Jan 1, 2022)

as tv star


----------



## andreoide (Jan 1, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> How Is Leon?​

Click to collapse



Still looks tasty


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2022)

don't be hasty


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 2, 2022)

Or somewhat shaky....


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 2, 2022)

♤Ace of spades♤


----------



## andreoide (Jan 2, 2022)

Badger50 said:


> Or somewhat shaky....

Click to collapse



Let Leon grow....


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jan 2, 2022)

andreoide said:


> Let Leon grow....

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 2, 2022)

andreoide said:


> Let Leon grow....

Click to collapse



more and more


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 2, 2022)

Through the door...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jan 2, 2022)

TheDoctor46 said:


> more and more

Click to collapse





Badger50 said:


> Through the door...

Click to collapse



Lobster liberation advocates


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 2, 2022)

andreoide said:


> Let Leon grow....

Click to collapse




TheDoctor46 said:


> more and more

Click to collapse




Badger50 said:


> Through the door...

Click to collapse




GOOGLE_USER said:


> Lobster liberation advocates

Click to collapse



get out and


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 2, 2022)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> View attachment 5498151​

Click to collapse



Wealwaysdid
Wealwaysdo
Wealwayswill !!


----------



## andreoide (Jan 2, 2022)

Let's eat Leon !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 3, 2022)

andreoide said:


> Let's eat Leon !View attachment 5498405

Click to collapse



WATERFALL HAS BEGUN !


----------



## jenneh (Jan 3, 2022)

DON'T COPY PASTA..


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 4, 2022)

Use spoiler tags.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 4, 2022)

They look better


----------



## jenneh (Jan 4, 2022)

TheDoctor46 said:


> They look better

Click to collapse



NEVER HEARD BEFORE~!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 4, 2022)

We all need


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 4, 2022)

jenneh said:


> NEVER HEARD BEFORE~!

Click to collapse



Here ya go!  



Spoiler: Spoiler tag used to hide obnoxiously large pics.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 4, 2022)

jenneh said:


> NEVER HEARD

Click to collapse



Neither do i


----------



## andreoide (Jan 4, 2022)

jenneh said:


> DON'T COPY PASTA.. View attachment 5499265

Click to collapse





Safe to copy


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 4, 2022)

andreoide said:


> View attachment 5499667
> Safe to copy

Click to collapse


Don't trigger it !!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Ho Silver !!​


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 5, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> Hi Ho Silver !!​
> View attachment 5500427

Click to collapse



Spoiler tag away!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2022)

*Ke-mo sah-bee loves** Trigger*


----------



## andreoide (Jan 6, 2022)

WHIII HIIII  HIIIIIIII_iiii


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 7, 2022)

Helen Keller Speaks


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 7, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Helen Keller Speaks

Click to collapse



Price of tea


----------



## andreoide (Jan 8, 2022)

Better drink coffee


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2022)

Or drink tea


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 8, 2022)

And then flee


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2022)

TheDoctor46 said:


> And then flee

Click to collapse



to the nearest


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 8, 2022)

Big oak tree


----------



## andreoide (Jan 8, 2022)

where you foresee


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 8, 2022)

the future of


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 8, 2022)

What your life....


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 9, 2022)

Is like when


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 9, 2022)

you grow old..


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 9, 2022)

But still want


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 9, 2022)

To remember things....


----------



## okwhateverok (Jan 9, 2022)

Videotape Your Life....


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2022)

for your grandchildren


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 10, 2022)

So they know...


----------



## andreoide (Jan 10, 2022)

you were bored


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 10, 2022)

of the rules


----------



## andreoide (Jan 10, 2022)

of how to


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 10, 2022)

not spam on


----------



## andreoide (Jan 10, 2022)

your younger family


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2022)

Family is important


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 11, 2022)

As are horses


----------



## zarkgregory91 (Jan 11, 2022)

Pandemic really sucks!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 11, 2022)

zarkgregory91 said:


> Pandemic really sucks!

Click to collapse



live with it


Spoiler: Life sucks. Get used to it ;)


----------



## olivermartin0721 (Jan 11, 2022)

Dog eats dog


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 11, 2022)

and viruses eat


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 11, 2022)

Windows XP, ofcourse...


Spoiler: Task failed... Successfully! (I still love XP Wallpapers)


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2022)

TheDoctor46 said:


> Windows XP, ofcourse...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Task failed... Successfully! (I still love XP Wallpapers)

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 11, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> not three words

Click to collapse



Very sorry teacher


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 11, 2022)

respect the challenge


----------



## okwhateverok (Jan 11, 2022)

If Mentally Capable...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 11, 2022)

and do your


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2022)

due diligence, sir.


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 12, 2022)

Or else Badger..


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2022)

(Removed)


----------



## woodman (Jan 12, 2022)

will dig tunnels...


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 12, 2022)

In pursuit of....


----------



## woodman (Jan 12, 2022)

food and spammers


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 12, 2022)

and catch 46


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 12, 2022)

Non compliant posters


----------



## andreoide (Jan 12, 2022)

while they decompile


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2022)

andreoide said:


> while they decompile

Click to collapse



into complete oblivion.


----------



## ferrarimagic (Jan 13, 2022)

fast and curious


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 13, 2022)

but never furious!


----------



## jenneh (Jan 13, 2022)

Spoiler: DRIVE BY SIGNS


----------



## andreoide (Jan 13, 2022)

jenneh said:


> DRIVE BY SIGNS

Click to collapse



while passing gangsters


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 14, 2022)

or else they'll


----------



## jenneh (Jan 14, 2022)

Spoiler: HACK YOUR HEAD~!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 14, 2022)

They'll get this  ‍


Spoiler: HACK FAILED SUCCESSFULLY ! :(


----------



## andreoide (Jan 18, 2022)

But.... now what?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 18, 2022)

andreoide said:


> But.... now what?View attachment 5511245

Click to collapse


Narfel The Garthok​


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2022)

Okay.....
   Now we


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 20, 2022)

will cotinue to...


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2022)

being insecure without


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 20, 2022)

a safety net.


----------



## andreoide (Jan 20, 2022)

Or......  a parachute!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2022)

Is that real??


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 21, 2022)

inside a game???


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2022)

upon further inspection............


----------



## andreoide (Jan 21, 2022)

...... it stay mysterious


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 22, 2022)

But yet enjoyable


----------



## andreoide (Jan 24, 2022)

for anyone who


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 24, 2022)

Has a good


----------



## woodman (Jan 24, 2022)

sense of humor


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 24, 2022)

Call the Badger!


----------



## V0latyle (Jan 24, 2022)

Badger50 said:


> Call the Badger!

Click to collapse


----------



## woodman (Jan 24, 2022)

Though mushrooms are


----------



## andreoide (Jan 24, 2022)

Working like peyote!


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 24, 2022)

I see sounds!!


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2022)

hear, dog hounds


----------



## woodman (Jan 24, 2022)

I lost my


----------



## okwhateverok (Jan 24, 2022)

Vision and Hearing..


----------



## woodman (Jan 24, 2022)

relatively quickly but


----------



## galaxys (Jan 24, 2022)

seeing colorful hallucinations


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 24, 2022)

generate civil citations


----------



## andreoide (Jan 24, 2022)

without any hesitation


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 25, 2022)

license and registration


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 25, 2022)

Which causes regurgitation


----------



## andreoide (Jan 25, 2022)

silence trough misconception


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 25, 2022)

And torturous deception


----------



## oatMeal22 (Jan 26, 2022)

And damage reception


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2022)

homo sapiens erection


----------



## andreoide (Jan 26, 2022)

Asking for correction  !


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 27, 2022)

But gets rejection


----------



## andreoide (Jan 27, 2022)

Behold! Your introspection


----------



## Badger50 (Jan 28, 2022)

Time for deflection


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2022)

or Trump's insurrection


----------



## andreoide (Jan 29, 2022)

hopefully kills him


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jan 31, 2022)

Cheer up, guys.....


----------



## andreoide (Feb 1, 2022)

You tell me


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 1, 2022)

what has to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2022)

be, can't you


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 2, 2022)

JUST GO AWAY?? 


Spoiler: NeoCoV






			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiSx5Tf3-D1AhWIvZQKHWWID4QQFnoECAoQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.financialexpress.com%2Flifestyle%2Fhealth%2Fcoronavirus-neocov-2022-year-of-neocov-wuhan-scientists-raise-alarm-over-far-lethal-virus-found-in-bats-details-here%2F2418181%2F&usg=AOvVaw0mABuEaB8QsIDZ6FnsPqf4


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 2, 2022)

*COMPLETED  A SENTENCE !!*


----------



## woodman (Feb 2, 2022)

We are capable


----------



## andreoide (Feb 2, 2022)

of doing the


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 3, 2022)

impossible if only


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 4, 2022)

We have will


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2022)

and the determination


----------



## woodman (Feb 4, 2022)

to build a


----------



## andreoide (Feb 6, 2022)

new operating system


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 7, 2022)

with Clown's antics.


----------



## woodman (Feb 7, 2022)

Development will be


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 7, 2022)

smoother than that


----------



## andreoide (Feb 7, 2022)

we have ever


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 7, 2022)

to overcome @Mrclown's


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 8, 2022)

Ignorance over xda


----------



## woodman (Feb 8, 2022)

when it comes


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2022)

to  frightening children


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Feb 8, 2022)

you should never


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2022)

ask Mr. Clown


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Feb 8, 2022)

because he surely


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2022)

will steer you


----------



## andreoide (Feb 9, 2022)

to his frustrated


----------



## andreoide (Feb 12, 2022)

This thread died?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 13, 2022)

and reborn into


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 13, 2022)

The better one!


----------



## andreoide (Feb 13, 2022)

Never give up!


----------



## PhotonIce (Feb 13, 2022)

he could not...
(i love how this thread is originally 12 years old lmao)


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 13, 2022)

get out of


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 14, 2022)

clown training camp


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 14, 2022)

due to some


----------



## paul c (Feb 14, 2022)

unexpected events which


----------



## optimusodd (Feb 14, 2022)

caused complete mayhem


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 14, 2022)

in the camp


----------



## PhotonIce (Feb 14, 2022)

he chose to


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 15, 2022)

wear excessive makeup


----------



## andreoide (Feb 15, 2022)

and female clothes


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2022)

as Freddie Mercury


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 16, 2022)

Destroyer of worlds


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 17, 2022)

purveyor of toxicity​


----------



## Ollixxl (Feb 18, 2022)

and felt awesome


----------



## andreoide (Feb 19, 2022)

until the mirror


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 19, 2022)

on the wall


----------



## andreoide (Feb 19, 2022)

revealed the truth


----------



## Ollixxl (Feb 19, 2022)

that he was


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Feb 19, 2022)

looking at painting


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 20, 2022)

Ollixxl said:


> that he was

Click to collapse



grammatically incorrect and


----------



## andreoide (Feb 20, 2022)

it was shorter


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2022)

than what was


----------



## andreoide (Feb 23, 2022)

expected without paint.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2022)

Lacking all self-restraint


----------



## andreoide (Feb 26, 2022)

he began changing


----------



## ace2nutzer (Feb 26, 2022)

and looks like


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2022)

and smells like


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2022)

and acts like


----------



## andreoide (Feb 27, 2022)

red nosed clowns


----------



## jcp2 (Feb 27, 2022)

exiting the car


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2022)

and running into


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2022)

...Same boring thread...


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2022)

spice it up


----------



## andreoide (Mar 1, 2022)

pepper 🌶  up your


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 1, 2022)

imagination to make


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2022)

for a brighter


----------



## Cinar90 (Mar 2, 2022)

Everything going good


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 2, 2022)

as it should


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 3, 2022)

and then @orb_selektor


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 3, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> and then @orb_selektor

Click to collapse



Comes to ban


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 3, 2022)

all the spam...


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 3, 2022)

produced by Abraham


----------



## ace2nutzer (Mar 3, 2022)

*nope, by GamerMYJ*


----------



## andreoide (Mar 6, 2022)

Anyway, now we


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2022)

strive for excellence


----------



## FoorKob (Mar 10, 2022)

by looking for


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2022)

strengths and weaknesses(sp?)


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 10, 2022)

Another interesting thread...


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 12, 2022)

Peaceful stories please!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 12, 2022)

Can't do magic


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2022)

oh, so tragic


----------



## andreoide (Mar 13, 2022)

and nothing overdramatic


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 14, 2022)

but something drastic


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 14, 2022)

wrapped in plastic


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2022)

would be fantastic


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 15, 2022)

not for earth


----------



## andreoide (Mar 15, 2022)

but it's worth


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2022)

killing all species


----------



## andreoide (Mar 16, 2022)

Bodies feed earth


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2022)

helps its re-birth


----------



## paul c (Mar 16, 2022)

into a better


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 16, 2022)

place to live


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2022)

so please give


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 17, 2022)

Support to EV's!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 19, 2022)

H  E  L  L  O ! 
Anybody home?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 20, 2022)

I am home


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 20, 2022)

Ban time arrived!


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Mar 21, 2022)

Go ban Covid!
[before he comes and ruins my upcoming vacations (again)]


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2022)

Someone got angry!


----------



## andreoide (Mar 21, 2022)

About the tyranny......


----------



## ManojNairOnline (Mar 22, 2022)

A new day


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 23, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
+1


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 30, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> _{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
> +1

Click to collapse



What's happened here?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 30, 2022)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> What's happened here?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, then there's


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2022)

Disrispectful member banned


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 30, 2022)

and so goes


----------



## TechBoy-Dexe (Mar 30, 2022)

I was napping


----------



## TechBoy-Dexe (Mar 30, 2022)

the fat fast fit man...


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 30, 2022)

orb_selektor said:


> Disrispectful member banned

Click to collapse



Ah, I see.




mrrocketdog said:


> and so goes

Click to collapse



...the pogo-*stick* gang...
EDIT: Nah, two words.




TechBoy-Dexe said:


> the fat fast fit man...

Click to collapse



Blaspheme the trinity???


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 30, 2022)

i know , right


----------



## andreoide (Mar 31, 2022)

Nobody got banned


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 31, 2022)

Big banned error?






Banned on run?






Banded bandicoots banned???


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2022)

Banned not yet...


----------



## andreoide (Apr 1, 2022)

You will be?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2022)

on a bet


----------



## andreoide (Apr 2, 2022)

tears are wet


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2022)

you will get


----------



## andreoide (Apr 2, 2022)

what you deserve


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 3, 2022)

What goes around


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2022)

will come around ......


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Apr 3, 2022)

Back to you


----------



## andreoide (Apr 3, 2022)

like a boomerang


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 4, 2022)

so don't hang


----------



## andreoide (Apr 5, 2022)

like Orang Utang


----------



## andreoide (Apr 12, 2022)

on a branch


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 12, 2022)

of pseudoscientific speculation


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 13, 2022)

what a sensation


----------



## andreoide (Apr 13, 2022)

admiring the constellation


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 15, 2022)

languishing in obscurity


----------



## andreoide (Apr 16, 2022)

arrested by security


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 16, 2022)

sullied by impurities


----------



## andreoide (Apr 16, 2022)

adding three words


----------



## andreoide (Apr 18, 2022)

andreoide said:


> adding three words

Click to collapse



The End Nearby


----------



## TechBoy-Dexe (Apr 19, 2022)

in the end...


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2022)

there's nothing left


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 19, 2022)

but Beatles discography


----------



## andreoide (Apr 19, 2022)

A nice link!


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 20, 2022)

in the pink


----------



## andreoide (Apr 21, 2022)

I would rethink


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 23, 2022)

reassess the situation


----------



## andreoide (Apr 23, 2022)

and return with


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 24, 2022)

a guilty verdict


----------



## andreoide (Apr 24, 2022)

and justice will


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2022)

prevail despite disparaging


----------



## andreoide (Apr 25, 2022)

remarks from barking


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 25, 2022)

clowns who scare


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2022)

themselves in mirrors


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 26, 2022)

and small children


----------



## andreoide (Apr 26, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> and small children

Click to collapse



......  BUT NOT US !!!!!!!


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2022)

or even Gus


----------



## andreoide (Apr 27, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> or even Gus

Click to collapse



Who is he?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 28, 2022)

One bad dude


----------



## andreoide (Apr 28, 2022)

Tell me more


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2022)

watch Breaking Bad


----------



## andreoide (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll be busy


----------



## andreoide (May 3, 2022)

Is anybody home?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 5, 2022)

Yes! Me replying


----------



## andreoide (May 6, 2022)

Finally! Someone alive


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 6, 2022)

and not just


----------



## TravisBean (May 7, 2022)

whistling Dixie, so


----------



## andreoide (May 7, 2022)

let us continue


----------



## TravisBean (May 8, 2022)

to strive for


----------



## andreoide (May 8, 2022)

more active followers


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 8, 2022)

with different perspectives


----------



## TravisBean (May 9, 2022)

and numerous objectives.


----------



## andreoide (May 10, 2022)

We are waiting.......


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2022)

for the sun


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 10, 2022)

to go down


----------



## andreoide (May 11, 2022)

and at night


----------



## TravisBean (May 11, 2022)

clowns terrorize children


----------



## andreoide (May 12, 2022)

and their mothers!


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 12, 2022)

clowns should be


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (May 12, 2022)

loved and appreciated


----------



## andreoide (May 13, 2022)

They deserve detention !!!!


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2022)

They're beyond redemption


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 13, 2022)

just seeking attention


----------



## andreoide (May 14, 2022)

Lack of upbringing


----------



## TravisBean (May 15, 2022)

A shattered childhood


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 15, 2022)

can cause clowns


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 15, 2022)

to become angry


----------



## andreoide (May 15, 2022)

from being jealous


----------



## orb3000 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## TravisBean (May 19, 2022)

orb_selektor said:


> View attachment 5617325

Click to collapse



Here's some more


----------



## Missignal_Dev (May 25, 2022)

It won't boot...


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 25, 2022)

so i'll shoot


----------



## TravisBean (May 25, 2022)

Who gives a ..................


----------



## andreoide (May 26, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> Who gives a ..................

Click to collapse



Can't answer that


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 26, 2022)

cause i dont


----------



## TravisBean (May 26, 2022)

feel the need


----------



## andreoide (May 28, 2022)

to be mislead


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 2, 2022)

preponderance of evidence


----------



## LAST_krypton (Jun 6, 2022)

hello once again


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2022)

Thread soooooo boring....


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2022)

that i'm snoring


----------



## andreoide (Jun 6, 2022)

like lions roaring


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 6, 2022)

find a mooring


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2022)

while I'm exploring


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 7, 2022)

nature, so adoring


----------



## LAST_krypton (Jun 7, 2022)

to my head


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 7, 2022)

it is crawling


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 7, 2022)

...under my bed...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 7, 2022)

into my head


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 7, 2022)

better off dead


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 8, 2022)

The impending disaster


----------



## andreoide (Jun 8, 2022)

is coming near


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 9, 2022)

and we can't


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 9, 2022)

get enough of


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 9, 2022)

hoarding beer. It's


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 9, 2022)

all ailments good


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 9, 2022)

in the Hood


----------



## andreoide (Jun 10, 2022)

like it should


----------



## LAST_krypton (Jun 10, 2022)

die for once


----------



## andreoide (Jun 13, 2022)

and for all


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 14, 2022)

in her arms


----------



## andreoide (Jun 14, 2022)

while whispering to


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 15, 2022)

her, sweet nothings.


----------



## LAST_krypton (Jun 15, 2022)

and strong somethings


----------



## andreoide (Jun 16, 2022)

while drinking a


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 16, 2022)

tall glass of


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 16, 2022)

Martini, with a


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 17, 2022)

*twist of bitters*


----------



## andreoide (Jun 17, 2022)

like James always


----------



## pcooney1171 (Jun 17, 2022)

finds a way


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 17, 2022)

to get his


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 18, 2022)

license to kill


----------



## LAST_krypton (Jun 18, 2022)

him now or


----------



## andreoide (Jun 18, 2022)

after he first


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 19, 2022)

danced with a


----------



## andreoide (Jun 19, 2022)

female spy who


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 19, 2022)

turned out to


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 19, 2022)

be his sister's


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 20, 2022)

that got stuck...


----------



## andreoide (Jun 21, 2022)

in between calls


----------



## pcooney1171 (Jun 21, 2022)

and eventually cried


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 21, 2022)

got her gun


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 22, 2022)

and shot the


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 22, 2022)

Head of herself


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2022)

no, the sheriff


----------



## andreoide (Jun 25, 2022)

But she didn't


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 25, 2022)

And went to


----------



## Slaggy (Jun 25, 2022)

take a nap


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2022)

at the Gap.


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 25, 2022)

And woke up


----------



## andreoide (Jun 26, 2022)

after closing time


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2022)

with one shoe


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2022)

on Cinderella's foot.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2022)

and the other


----------



## nobodyAtall (Jun 28, 2022)

stress with life


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> and the other

Click to collapse



one didn't fit.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 28, 2022)

so she went


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2022)

to the podiatrist


----------



## andreoide (Jul 1, 2022)

to marry him


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 1, 2022)

and gain his


----------



## andreoide (Jul 3, 2022)

motorcycle and drove


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2022)

into the sunset..............


----------



## SpaceTech100 (Jul 4, 2022)

And burned hard


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2022)

GamerMYJ said:


> Mod Edit: Thread reopened. Anymore because dirty and inappropriate comments will get this thread closed for good. ~TRM
> 
> Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!
> 
> The fat man...

Click to collapse



Please kill me


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 4, 2022)

he said to


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2022)

the Mafia hitman.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2022)

Denial, Egyptian river


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 4, 2022)

who then proceeded


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2022)

to relentlessly decapitate


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2022)

all those who


----------



## andreoide (Jul 8, 2022)

were jumping up


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2022)

to the challenge.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 8, 2022)

Tally-ho Lone Ranger!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 9, 2022)

tonto , get the


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 9, 2022)

chop chop chop


----------



## andreoide (Jul 10, 2022)

and hop hop


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 15, 2022)

hopped up on


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2022)

the reefer madness!!


----------



## andreoide (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello, I'm back


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2022)

Back in black


----------



## andreoide (Aug 1, 2022)

Better than naked


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2022)

or half baked


----------



## andreoide (Aug 6, 2022)

in a crowd


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2022)

you'll be proud


----------



## andreoide (Aug 14, 2022)

by going without


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 15, 2022)

and going within


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 16, 2022)

it was dead


----------



## TheKozaxx (Aug 17, 2022)

and, he just


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2022)

killed it again...


----------



## V0latyle (Aug 17, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> killed it again...

Click to collapse



...the stupid noob


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2022)

V0latyle said:


> ...the stupid noob

Click to collapse



you wuv them...


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 17, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> you wuv them...

Click to collapse



Not necessarily true!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2022)

Badger50 said:


> Not necessarily true!

Click to collapse



dumb bunnies suck


----------



## Badger50 (Aug 17, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> dumb bunnies suck

Click to collapse



But they're tasty!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2022)

Badger50 said:


> But they're tasty!

Click to collapse



Roast well first...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 17, 2022)

300+ blocked apks...


----------



## TheKozaxx (Aug 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> 300+ blocked apks...

Click to collapse



He told that...


----------



## grabbed (Aug 25, 2022)

just wanna sleep


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 25, 2022)

Need more coffee


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 26, 2022)

Puny She Hulk...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2022)

has law degree


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 28, 2022)

woke and broke


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2022)

poke and toke


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 28, 2022)

duck and cover...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2022)

...Increase post count...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

already too high...


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2022)

just say no...........


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

rack up another...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 29, 2022)

one for the


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2022)

lonely hearts club


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2022)

all died waiting


----------



## CeBits (Aug 31, 2022)

but it was


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2022)

not much fun


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 1, 2022)

so they all


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2022)

pined until dead


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2022)

in your head


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2022)

#musicians copyrights matter


----------



## andreoide (Sep 6, 2022)

Except for HipHop


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2022)

where you pop


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2022)

till you drop


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2022)

Then you hop


----------



## spiritedawayyoda (Sep 19, 2022)

just don't stop


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2022)

Earthquake today, México


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 20, 2022)

I am trapped


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2022)

beneath the rubble


----------



## andreoide (Sep 25, 2022)

in a bubble


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 25, 2022)

rats can fly


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 25, 2022)

And they shat


----------



## andreoide (Sep 26, 2022)

just like that


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 26, 2022)

God knows where


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 26, 2022)

does he care


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

hell is below


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 26, 2022)

Heaven is knocking


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

no way in


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 26, 2022)

Barred for life


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

no, for eternity...


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 27, 2022)

God Damn It


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2022)

curtain comes down


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 27, 2022)

Spot lights focused


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2022)

last call for


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 27, 2022)

Popcorn and drinks


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2022)

what you want?


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 27, 2022)

Toffee popcorns maltesers


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 27, 2022)

And a german beer


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2022)

Wolfcity said:


> And a german beer

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 28, 2022)

She some langer


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 28, 2022)

kind of weak


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hit the spot


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 29, 2022)

bartender another round


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 29, 2022)

Last drip lads


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 29, 2022)

No political stuff...


----------



## Badger50 (Sep 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> No political stuff...

Click to collapse



☝☝What he said!☝☝


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 29, 2022)

Someone in TROUBLE


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 29, 2022)

release the Badger50...


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 29, 2022)

Slap the handcuffs


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 29, 2022)

Thread sanitised from content violating rule no. 2.4 of the forum rules!


Badger50 said:


> ☝☝What he said!☝☝

Click to collapse


@Badger50 May I politely ask to remove the quotation from your post. Thanks a lot, my dear friend.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 30, 2022)

to be, or


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 30, 2022)

Not too sure


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2022)

Whether it be


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 30, 2022)

A fatal flaw


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2022)

Increase post count


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Sep 30, 2022)

Increase like count


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 30, 2022)

increase toke count


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 30, 2022)

Badger50 said:


> ☝☝What he said!☝☝

Click to collapse



must sterilize imperfections


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 1, 2022)

Tap that ass


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2022)

lass with mass


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 1, 2022)

Time for BOOTY


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2022)

no sugar tonight


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2022)

in my coffee


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2022)

in my tea


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 1, 2022)

In my wheatabix


----------



## Wolfcity (Oct 2, 2022)

six six six


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 2, 2022)

boom boom girls


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 2, 2022)

Seven Seven Jackpot


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2022)

nine nine mine


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2022)

snake eyes again


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 3, 2022)

You Solid Snake?


----------



## Wolfcity (Oct 4, 2022)

Call me Plissken.....


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 5, 2022)

say my name


----------



## DavidTheKnower (Oct 6, 2022)

HE ALMOST DIED


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2022)

but you did


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 6, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> say my name

Click to collapse



What's my name?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 7, 2022)

Take me down


----------



## KarlBr445 (Oct 7, 2022)

To much curry


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2022)

gives me heartburn


----------



## Wolfcity (Oct 8, 2022)

dear Tim Curry


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2022)

> Wolfcity:
> 
> dear Tim Curry

Click to collapse



Fire Marshall Bill


----------



## BlindMan2020 (Oct 10, 2022)

Ass Burning Curry


----------



## osoyahok (Oct 12, 2022)

Three word Sad Story "WiFi Not Available"..... epoxy


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2022)

osoyahok said:


> Three word Sad Story "WiFi Not Available".....

Click to collapse



not three words


----------



## andreoide (Oct 13, 2022)

Well  I'm back


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 17, 2022)

dot dot dot


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 17, 2022)

Wolfcity said:


> dear Tim Curry

Click to collapse



eat them all


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> eat them all

Click to collapse



Not lovely Lydia


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2022)

Lydia oh Lydia !!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2022)

and her sailorboys


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 24, 2022)

husam666 said:


> Not lovely Lydia

Click to collapse



She was delicious


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2022)

and so nutritious


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 28, 2022)

yet surprisingly tart


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 16, 2022)

Write your reply...


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2022)

but don't deny


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 16, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> but don't deny

Click to collapse



That you love


----------



## galaxys (Nov 16, 2022)

Ancient dusty artifacts


----------



## vmoev (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh my God....


----------



## Arealhooman (Nov 16, 2022)

it cant be


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 17, 2022)

true but it


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2022)

says it all.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2022)

The hurt locker...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2022)

Can't log in


----------



## ipdev (Nov 24, 2022)

Can't log out


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2022)

it's all about


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 30, 2022)

Being patient and


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 4, 2022)

Taking some “medication”


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2022)

For preventing terrible


----------



## Redaaku (Dec 5, 2022)

"twelve-year-old", vintage threads


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 5, 2022)

And also for


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 15, 2022)

Arealhooman said:


> And also for

Click to collapse



your viewing pleasure


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 15, 2022)

And any human’s


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 15, 2022)

called better bots


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 15, 2022)

For their own


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 22, 2022)

.............Seven days ago


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Dec 22, 2022)

TravisBean said:


> .............Seven days ago

Click to collapse



I was sick....


----------



## andreoide (Dec 23, 2022)

of watching television


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 23, 2022)

In my bathtub


----------



## andreoide (Dec 23, 2022)

without zapper nearby


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 23, 2022)

and my toaster


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 23, 2022)

caught on fire


----------



## andreoide (Dec 29, 2022)

and burned down


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 29, 2022)

Just like my


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2022)

mother used to


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Jan 6, 2023)

Can't type anything


----------

